# [Official] Corsair Obsidian 900D/800D/750D/700D/650D/550D/450D/350D/250D Club



## Oupavoc

Well I just received mine in the mail this morning, and oh boy if I taught my old ATCS 840 was huge thing is a beast, two full inches taller. Ok, so I reserved the second post slot for more pics to come but for now here is a teaser, waiting on a couple more parts and will do a grand unavailing


----------



## heathmcabee

HOLY! That is some nice cable management sytem they have and I love the back plate removal without removing the motherboard.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Wow, extremely nice case. If I was rich it'd be mine.


----------



## Stellarex

I wanted one of these when they first introduced them. But the fact that its steel + plastic and its still almost $300. I'll see what corsair comes out with after this to see if its still worth it. Otherwise its an amazing looking case but I dont think I could justify cutting up a $300 case.


----------



## I_dalder_I

Id rather have a super nice lian li for that price. Pretty case, but not for the price.


----------



## alwaysAMD

Just a heads up, a mod has to make a thread official.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarngate* 
The only, and i mean the ONLY thing i don't like about this case is the side-window, the curvature just doesn't look right in my opinion. If it had a simple rectangular window i would be sold.

If you want, you can order it with a solid side panel with no window and cut your own window.


----------



## liberalelephant

This case is kinda blah...the inside is prettier than the outside.


----------



## losttsol

This looks to be well thought out, but I don't see any intake fans except for possibly putting one on the bottom in front of the PSU.


----------



## yang88she

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alwaysAMD* 
Just a heads up, a mod has to make a thread official.









oops, thanks for the heads up....I'll pm a mod


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yang88she* 
oops, thanks for the heads up....I'll pm a mod

@your PM - Yea, just change the title to "Corsair Obsidian 800D Owners Club" and if enough people get in here and whatnot, I'll make it official.









That said, the interior is really nice looking and seems to be well thought out. A modder could have a good time with this case


----------



## yang88she

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
@your PM - Yea, just change the title to "Corsair Obsidian 800D Owners Club" and if enough people get in here and whatnot, I'll make it official.









That said, the interior is really nice looking and seems to be well thought out. A modder could have a good time with this case









will do!

thanks!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
This looks to be well thought out, but I don't see any intake fans except for possibly putting one on the bottom in front of the PSU.

There are 2 intake fans, one that actually IS in front of the PSU, a 140mm, that draws air from the bottom through a filtered vent shared with the PSU up into the motherboard area, and a 120mm fan that also draws air from the bottom through a separate chamber, though also through the same filtered vent, and blows fresh air directly over the 4 hot-swap drive bays, where it can flow out from behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## Kamikaze127

It is an impressive case. It has a lot of the right stuff.

But unfortunately for the price, I'd get a TJ-07.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
It is an impressive case. It has a lot of the right stuff.

But unfortunately for the price, I'd get a TJ-07.

This. For sure.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

This case is so nice!! Very nice cable management system they got going on there and the server-style hotswap HDD bays are $$$ in the bank.

If I were to get this, it would definitely be without a side panel. A sheet-metal shop near me works wonders with their water-jet machine so if I wanted a window I'd get them to cut it out for me.

But honestly I would be looking at a LiLi or a TJ07 as well for that kinda cash.


----------



## yang88she

personally I went w/ this case over the Tj07

honestly, I wanted something different, not to say I'm a Corsair fanboy, but I've had 3 of their PSU's and have been completely impressed w/ the hardware and CS

Also, I'm not going to watercool until way later on the future and from what I have read...the TJ07 is not that good on air (again just my opinion and I actually think the TJ07 is mighty sexy)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *I_dalder_I* 
Id rather have a super nice lian li for that price. Pretty case, but not for the price.

Agreed, other better choices in my opinion are the Silverstone TJ07 and the Cooler Master ATCS 840. The Obsidian 800D should cost around $150, and even then I'd take the HAF 932 over it.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boredgunner* 
The Obsidian 800D should cost around $150, and even then I'd take the HAF 932 over it.

..especially for the $120 I paid for the HAF932


----------



## Swiftes

This makes me want one soo bad!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Bumping with a link to the first retail Obsidian owner ever:

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1443789

Oh, and look how it compares to the HAF932. HUGE!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
Bumping with a link to the first retail Obsidian owner ever:

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1443789

Oh, and look how it compares to the HAF932. HUGE!










Seems like when people show an ATSC 840 next to a HAF 932 (part of the reason I don't like the HAF's)

Also, that link is great, if I didn't have to reload the page 20 times for all the pictures to show.


----------



## yang88she

just got my e-mail notification from amazon...

should receive her on the 10th =D


----------



## gorb

I really like the hdd bays

I want a case that has at least 8 hotswap things


----------



## deafboy

Very nice rig... looks well planned and made with quality parts


----------



## Maddog7771

Why must you tease us. I want this case so bad. But my motorcycle and ATV take priority in life.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
Well I just received mine in the mail this morning, and oh boy if I taught my old ATCS 840 was huge thing is a beast, two full inches taller. Ok, so I reserved the second post slot for more pics to come but for now here is a teaser, waiting on a couple more parts and will do a grand unavailing









Better hurry, human saliva is limited here.


----------



## ecaftermath

I'm glad you made the switch! I'm thinking about it too! I'm surprised it's only $280 CAD here!! Maybe I'll wait a bit to get it. My current case is alright for now..

PS - I like your desktop. Very clean!


----------



## yang88she

um....

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ners-club.html


----------



## yang88she

Just got mine in, too bad I'm working 8 straight days, hopefully I will have everything in and do a side by side w/ my antec 1200


----------



## ecaftermath

I really want to get it, but I can't persuade myself into switching my current case to this one. HMMM tough decision indeed..


----------



## yang88she

if I had a Lian Li or equivalent, I probably wouldn't switch either =P

@ the time I've been "nekid" ie. caseless for several months, debating on which case I would go w/ and the 800D just had "most" of my needs w/ plenty of room ie. I literally out grew my Antec 1200


----------



## Spart

Grr.

Modded Lian Li A70F or Obsidian......

:/


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spart* 
Grr.

Modded Lian Li A70F or Obsidian......

:/


Both nice cases, but I'm a sucker for nice black interior cases


----------



## repo_man

'Grats on the thread Oupavoc


----------



## Oupavoc

Well I got tired of it just sitting there in its box, so I unboxed it. Here it is






















































Will post pictures when build is complete, this thing is HUGE and HEAVY. But its nice and sturdy, built like a tank


----------



## solidsquirrell

i like this case.. a lot!


----------



## procpuarie

i liek it.


----------



## damtachoa

what a great looking case. I want one.


----------



## I_dalder_I

What a step forward for cases. Im in love


----------



## Lige

Definitely a nice case, and I will consider it when the price goes down for about 50 to 100 USD.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GH0* 
Definitely a nice case, and I will consider it when the price goes down for about 50 to 100 USD.

Do you mean by or too?

Either way, if this case drops to $200 with free shipping I'm sold.

$250 FS might do it for me though. It's a really sexy case.


----------



## Oupavoc

Well here is a quick build on air, I'll install my watercooling loop later.



















Very nice looking case


----------



## kev_b

That thing is a monster!


----------



## yang88she

ok here are some pics, sorry my wife has my camera and I will post some tomorrow night as I redid my entire man cave/desk =P


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yang88she* 
ok here are some pics, sorry my wife has my camera and I will post some tomorrow night as I redid my entire man cave/desk =P



















Really nice, I like. Look clean and tidy







Oh btw why do you have that fan installed there, did you install more HDD's


----------



## yang88she

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
Really nice, I like. Look clean and tidy







Oh btw why do you have that fan installed there, did you install more HDD's









yea I have 6 hdd's, I need to make room for more =D


----------



## Oupavoc

Here is some HotSwap action


----------



## badboyze

Can you guys please measure the spacing between the holes at the top ?
15mm is required for swiftech/feser/HWlabs
I'm planning to get this case and mount a HWlabs GTX 360 rad in push pull at
the top
and also can you tell me the spacing between top of the case and top edge of the top most grommet... just trying to figure out the space for my rad


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *badboyze* 
Can you guys please measure the spacing between the holes at the top ?
15mm is required for swiftech/feser/HWlabs
I'm planning to get this case and mount a HWlabs GTX 360 rad in push pull at
the top
and also can you tell me the spacing between top of the case and top edge of the top most grommet... just trying to figure out the space for my rad









The case support's native 15mm fan spacing radiators


----------



## badboyze

hey thanks for the info..can you also please tell me the spacing distance between top of the case and the top edge of the top most grommet..my push pull setup will be 117mm thick..


----------



## badboyze

Make it a rush guys order your obsidian now
I just ordered mine







.. waiting for the monster to arrive


----------



## Korben

Wow I really love this case, I'm thinking of moving on from my Antec 1200 and upgrade to this beauty.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Korben* 
Wow I really love this case, I'm thinking of moving on from my Antec 1200 and upgrade to this beauty.






Nice video, thanks for the contribution


----------



## SaltTheWalt

Is there any way to fit a 480 rad inside? I'm probably gonna buy this case, and I'm wondering if I should buy a 360 rad or a 480.


----------



## yang88she

I don't think a 480 will work, honestly w/ your system specs, I don't see why a 360 radiator wouldn't be more than enough

imho


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SaltTheWalt* 
Is there any way to fit a 480 rad inside? I'm probably gonna buy this case, and I'm wondering if I should buy a 360 rad or a 480.

Ok a 360 rad will fit inside no problem, But with some modification your going to be pushing it to have an internal 480. I have a 360 rad in mine and it keep my setup nice and cool. Why do you need a 480 for?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SaltTheWalt* 
Is there any way to fit a 480 rad inside? I'm probably gonna buy this case, and I'm wondering if I should buy a 360 rad or a 480.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
Ok a 360 rad will fit inside no problem, But with some modification your going to be pushing it to have an internal 480. I have a 360 rad in mine and it keep my setup nice and cool. Why do you need a 480 for?

As said, yeah you could mod and fit one, but you don't really need too.

You'd be better off with a 360RAD & 240RAD externally mounted. If you actually needed that much cooling.


----------



## hale1278

sign me in


----------



## Oupavoc

Updated


----------



## Stax

Well guys I have been looking for a case for about a week now and after going through every friggin picture and review I could its the 800D that did it for me. I think its a good start for a brand new rig.

Those rubber grommets for perfect cable management, the size and the black interior sold me. Fan location is pretty good, but Ill be doing some mods.

In the mail, pics when it comes in.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stax* 
Well guys I have been looking for a case for about a week now and after going through every friggin picture and review I could its the 800D that did it for me. I think its a good start for a brand new rig.

Those rubber grommets for perfect cable management, the size and the black interior sold me. Fan location is pretty good, but Ill be doing some mods.

In the mail, pics when it comes in.

Sweet, looking forward to see pics


----------



## Tator Tot

I gotta ask, anyone running Air cooling on this case or anyone have some tests on how it performs with air cooling? I'd like to know as I plan to do some nice overclocking and air cooling in there.

I only go up to 30*C on the hottest of summer days for an ambient. But if the case has poor airflow I'd be annoyed.

More so with my array of HDD's, as without proper air flow they are heat dumps.


----------



## ounderfla69

Well I just pull the Trigger on an 800D at the 'Egg tonight so sign me up!


----------



## Dar_T

Can this fit a quad rad internally?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Not without modding, but you can fit a 240 in the bottom section in front of the PSU if you remove the 2 internal drive bays and cut an extension for the vent.


----------



## MNiceGuy

I've been looking at this case ever since the first prototype pictures came out. I bought an 840 last weekend (after talking myself out of the Corsair) but now the store I bought it from is now carrying the Obsidian and I'm second-guessing my decision.

The 840 has already had a chance to make its impressions so I'm guessing many of you are familair with it. Money differences aside is it worth a swap to the Corsair?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy* 
Money differences aside is it worth a swap to the Corsair?

That really depends. Do you want the Corsair's features (hot-swap SATA bays, pre-painted interior, and vastly superior cable management) or the 840's flexibility (removable motherboard tray, dual power supply bays, and slightly superior air and water cooling capabilities)? The answer to that should regulate your choice.


----------



## Oupavoc

Updated









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I gotta ask, anyone running Air cooling on this case or anyone have some tests on how it performs with air cooling? I'd like to know as I plan to do some nice overclocking and air cooling in there.

I only go up to 30*C on the hottest of summer days for an ambient. But if the case has poor airflow I'd be annoyed.

More so with my array of HDD's, as without proper air flow they are heat dumps.

Well, I'm on stock Intel cooler until my new res comes in but it will be a while since its on back order. But I did order a Prolimatech Megahalems to test and that will arrive on Monday. But with Intel HS I'm getting 45-48c idle and 55-60c on load on the cpu and both gpu's 60c idle and 65-70c on load fan at 30%. Those results surprised me TBH. I'll report back with the after market HS is installed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dar_T* 
Can this fit a quad rad internally?

You can if you mod the case, but you can easily do 360 up top, and mod the bottom for a 240









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy* 
I've been looking at this case ever since the first prototype pictures came out. I bought an 840 last weekend (after talking myself out of the Corsair) but now the store I bought it from is now carrying the Obsidian and I'm second-guessing my decision.

The 840 has already had a chance to make its impressions so I'm guessing many of you are familair with it. Money differences aside is it worth a swap to the Corsair?

I'll have to agree with Chunky_Chimp, I have both case and I love them both. There the best I've ever had







It really comes down to what are your need. What I really like about the 800D is the black interior, it's huge (great for WC) the cable management is pure awesome and the hot swap bay is great







It's really just what you need.


----------



## Tator Tot

Alright, definitely waiting on it.

What's going to be inside your 800D? Your sig rig?


----------



## Stax

Mine still has not been shipped yet, monday the guy said. Boo-urns on the wait time, but the guy told me they are selling fast...in Canada anyway.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Alright, definitely waiting on it.

What's going to be inside your 800D? Your sig rig?

Yeah, I'll keep you posted. As for what's inside my 800D, it's everything in my sig is it there. Expect for my WC setup as I'm waiting for my new res and I'll reinstall my loop.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stax* 
Mine still has not been shipped yet, monday the guy said. Boo-urns on the wait time, but the guy told me they are selling fast...in Canada anyway.

Ahh, sucks man but you'll get it soon







And yeah there are selling fast lol.


----------



## sdla4ever

i will join this club someday!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
Yeah, I'll keep you posted. As for what's inside my 800D, it's everything in my sig is it there. Expect for my WC setup as I'm waiting for my new res and I'll reinstall my loop.

Need pictures.

Of both setups.

And temps.


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Alright, definitely waiting on it.

What's going to be inside your 800D? Your sig rig?

Im probably going to build a LGA1156 I7860. I'm waiting for an LGA 1156 Heatkill 3.0 to be available. Its on the manufacturer site but haven't found it in any stores yet.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Aquatuning has the LT, but it's not in stock yet.


----------



## reaper~

This is a really nice case. Seems well thought out through the entire case. Hmm.. I just might get this for my next build... but it's too darn expensive right now. Like someone said earlier in this thread, if it's $200 + free shipping then I'm sold.

Reserve this space for me.


----------



## Stax

Got big plans for this case, 920, classified, 1 5870 or 295 (still have to choose), water cooling etc. Should be fun.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Need pictures.

Of both setups.

And temps.










Will do









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ounderfla69* 
Im probably going to build a LGA1156 I7860. I'm waiting for an LGA 1156 Heatkill 3.0 to be available. Its on the manufacturer site but haven't found it in any stores yet.

That's cool, that's going to be a nice setup









Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
This is a really nice case. Seems well thought out through the entire case. Hmm.. I just might get this for my next build... but it's too darn expensive right now. Like someone said earlier in this thread, if it's $200 + free shipping then I'm sold.

Reserve this space for me.









Well I heard Micro Center will have the case for $219.99 on Monday October 5th 2009. That's an awesome deal IMO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stax* 
Got big plans for this case, 920, classified, 1 5870 or 295 (still have to choose), water cooling etc. Should be fun.

Wow your also going to have a sweet setup too


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
Well I heard Micro Center will have the case for $219.99 on Monday October 5th 2009. That's an awesome deal IMO

Yup, that sounds like an awesome deal. Thanks for the heads up.

Those are nice... uh avatar, btw.


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
Yup, that sounds like an awesome deal. Thanks for the heads up.

Those are nice... uh avatar, btw.









ACT QUICKLY!!! Limited Stock. No back order.

http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0316595


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
That really depends. Do you want the Corsair's features (hot-swap SATA bays, pre-painted interior, and vastly superior cable management) or the 840's flexibility (removable motherboard tray, dual power supply bays, and slightly superior air and water cooling capabilities)? The answer to that should regulate your choice.

I went with the Obsidian. After adding some fans and doing some rough preliminary testing, it's proving to have superior cooling to the both the 840 and the 1200 that came before it. I would even argue that the Corsair has more H2O potential as well.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ounderfla69* 
ACT QUICKLY!!! Limited Stock. No back order.

http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0316595

Thanks but I have other priorities right now. I'll be leaving for Japan sometimes this week so have to save some cash for that.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy* 
I went with the Obsidian. After adding some fans and doing some rough preliminary testing, it's proving to have superior cooling to the both the 840 and the 1200 that came before it. I would even argue that the Corsair has more H2O potential as well.

I'll update the list plus post pics please of your fan setups









I would also like to say that Micro Center deal is awesome


----------



## rizmo

I just picked up this case at my local Microcenter, whoever posted this deal, THANK YOU! total cost of $239 CLAMS! Just waiting for more parts to install a loop in this and I'll create a build log...


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rizmo* 
I just picked up this case at my local Microcenter, whoever posted this deal, THANK YOU! total cost of $239 CLAMS! Just waiting for more parts to install a loop in this and I'll create a build log...

Sweet, that was a great price









Everyone post some pics


----------



## Oupavoc

Updated


----------



## Stax

Alright, the black citadel came in today, very happy with it and it's making my computer room smell like new parts. Here are the pics...

I didnt place the cat there, he just loves the camera.


----------



## Tator Tot

Can we see how well your 800D fits a cat Stax?


----------



## Kluit

Ordered mine, and I can pick it up, except that my boss seems to think that picking up a computer case isn't a matter of life or death.









I'll post my picks when I've picked it up and got everything installed.


----------



## Stax

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Can we see how well your 800D fits a cat Stax?

haha he doesnt like the case but he loves the box it came in.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stax* 
haha he doesnt like the case but he loves the box it came in.

I will take pictures of this as well.

Welcome to Overclock.net as well









Definitely make a build log or post up completed pics in here man. I love seeing hardware in this case.


----------



## ounderfla69

Well I got mine last night, woo hoo!!! The only problem is the frame on the bottom air filter is broken. I hope to have mine done with water and I7860 before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Oupavoc

Update, Cool guys congrats on the new case









Oh nice cat btw


----------



## Oupavoc

Ok, I did a couple of cooling tests and here are some results.

CPU at 3.0Ghz with 1.19Vcore, way more then enough for 3.0Ghz. Reason for using that much is that's what I use for 4.2Ghz on water. During this test all fans were stock fans. Then used stock Intel Heatsink, Megahalem with Antec tricool on medium setting, Water loop 3x Panaflo's at 1700RPM.

*Test Results*

*Stock Intel Heatsink*

CPU Idle load
Motherboard Temps: 45C
CPU Temps: 50C

GPU Idle Load with Fan at 28%
GPU Temps: 64C
--------------------------------------------------
CPU 100% load
Motherboard Temps: 45C
CPU Temps: 72C

GPU 100% Load with Fan at 28%
GPU Temps: 84C

*Megahalems Air Cooler*

CPU Idle load
Motherboard Temps: 41C
CPU Temps: 37C

GPU Idle Load with Fan at 28%
GPU Temps: 64C
--------------------------------------------------
CPU 100% load
Motherboard Temps: 41C
CPU Temps: 53C

GPU 100% Load with Fan at 28%
GPU Temps: 84C

*360Rad Water Cooling CPU Loop*

CPU Idle load
Motherboard Temps: 38C
CPU Temps: 27C

GPU Idle Load with Fan at 28%
GPU Temps: 64C
--------------------------------------------------
CPU 100% load
Motherboard Temps: 38C
CPU Temps: 35C

GPU 100% Load with Fan at 28%
GPU Temps: 84C


----------



## Tator Tot

Not bad man.

The temps look pretty good, what was your room/ambient temp?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I gotta ask, anyone running Air cooling on this case or anyone have some tests on how it performs with air cooling? I'd like to know as I plan to do some nice overclocking and air cooling in there.

I only go up to 30*C on the hottest of summer days for an ambient. But if the case has poor airflow I'd be annoyed.

More so with my array of HDD's, as without proper air flow they are heat dumps.

+1. Curious about air cooling performance as well. Only 2 intakes from the bottom makes me skeptical.


----------



## ounderfla69

Well the other night I took the case apart and gave it a good look at it. The front panel has firewire and not Esata, maybe they will make a revision with Esata since it bolts on it wouldn't be hard to swap if they ever did. I assume that the hotswap sata power cable plugs into a modular Corsair supply? I like the fact the swappable bays are all metal. The case could easily hold a 4 fan radiator if they moved the back fans mounts and inch. It maybe able to squeeze it in without losing a 5 1/4 bay.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Not bad man.

The temps look pretty good, what was your room/ambient temp?


Yeah, my room ambient temp is 26c at the time had the windows open in the room, but the norm is 28c


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
Yeah, my room ambient temp is 26c at the time had the windows open in the room, but the norm is 28c









Nice, I might consider this case then... As I usually sit around 25*C as my average for the year.


----------



## raxen

Whew... just finished transfering hardware to this case.

By far, much much easier to work with than the P180. There are a few flaws though:

1. It doesn't fit a PC&P 750w Silencer properly. You will need to take off some plastic surrounding the power plug to get it to fit. I just left it so it doesn't sit flush with the back panel.

2. The locking mechanism for the 5" bays is useless. It didn't secure my Scythe Kama Ace or my Pioneer dvd rom properly. You have to use screws to secure them.

3. The holes for the fans on the top aren't perfectly aligned. However, since the top panel is bendable, using a bit of force will allign the fans in the end.

4. The 24-pin power cord on the PC&P barely reaches the motherboard. Maybe Corsairs PSU's have longer cables. Not a fault of the case.

5. The BIGGEST flaw of the case - GPU temperatures. I left all three original fans alone, and added 3 yate loon low speeds to the top. Idle GPU temperatures hit 56C, compared to my P180 which was only 50C.

Overall, very good case. Ridiculously huge with ample room to hold all your watercooling gear.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
Whew... just finished transfering hardware to this case.

By far, much much easier to work with than the P180. There are a few flaws though:

1. It doesn't fit a PC&P 750w Silencer properly. You will need to take off some plastic surrounding the power plug to get it to fit. I just left it so it doesn't sit flush with the back panel.

2. The locking mechanism for the 5" bays is useless. It didn't secure my Scythe Kama Ace or my Pioneer dvd rom properly. You have to use screws to secure them.

3. The holes for the fans on the top aren't perfectly aligned. However, since the top panel is bendable, using a bit of force will allign the fans in the end.

4. The 24-pin power cord on the PC&P barely reaches the motherboard. Maybe Corsairs PSU's have longer cables. Not a fault of the case.

5. The BIGGEST flaw of the case - GPU temperatures. I left all three original fans alone, and added 3 yate loon low speeds to the top. Idle GPU temperatures hit 56C, compared to my P180 which was only 50C.

Overall, very good case. Ridiculously huge with ample room to hold all your watercooling gear.

Post pics, we would love to see it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Nice, I might consider this case then... As I usually sit around 25*C as my average for the year.


Good stuff, you should get it and join the club


----------



## 45nm

I'm considering this case but I have been reading about the various issues with alignments and other problems that really put me off purchasing this case. I would rather get this than the Cooler Master Cosmos-S I have been planning for a case upgrade (eventually). I'm also not that happy with the market price for such a case coming close to $340 CAD.


----------



## Stax

Got a new PSU today to go with the case. Fits like a glove...of course.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
Whew... just finished transfering hardware to this case.

By far, much much easier to work with than the P180. There are a few flaws though:

1. It doesn't fit a PC&P 750w Silencer properly. You will need to take off some plastic surrounding the power plug to get it to fit. I just left it so it doesn't sit flush with the back panel.

2. The locking mechanism for the 5" bays is useless. It didn't secure my Scythe Kama Ace or my Pioneer dvd rom properly. You have to use screws to secure them.

3. The holes for the fans on the top aren't perfectly aligned. However, since the top panel is bendable, using a bit of force will allign the fans in the end.

4. The 24-pin power cord on the PC&P barely reaches the motherboard. Maybe Corsairs PSU's have longer cables. Not a fault of the case.

5. The BIGGEST flaw of the case - GPU temperatures. I left all three original fans alone, and added 3 yate loon low speeds to the top. Idle GPU temperatures hit 56C, compared to my P180 which was only 50C.

Overall, very good case. Ridiculously huge with ample room to hold all your watercooling gear.

1. My Silencer fit but it's tight.

2. IMO all those plastic clip mechanisms are junk. I almost always screw them in

3. My fans lined up great on the top panel

4. My 24-pin reaches comfortable using the upper-most hole along the vertical edge of my P6T Deluxe. Try going through to the backside in the small remainder of the hole the PSU chassis partially blocks. Make a straight line for one of the grommets near the motherboard and you should be good to go.

5. Can't comment on this one because I don't have any data for my GPUs in another case.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *45nm* 
I'm considering this case but I have been reading about the various issues with alignments and other problems that really put me off purchasing this case. I would rather get this than the Cooler Master Cosmos-S I have been planning for a case upgrade (eventually). I'm also not that happy with the market price for such a case coming close to $340 CAD.

I am a big Cooler Master fan and have owned a Cosmos S. I assure/guarantee/promise you this Corsair is bringing more options to the table and is built better overall. The only decision that would be in my head is whether or not it's worth the price difference.


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
Post pics, we would love to see it









Good stuff, you should get it and join the club









Here you go:
I finished setting up my loop last night. To hell with air cooling: I'm getting almost a 10C difference on load versus the Sunbeam CCF. Water FTW









Also included a pic of the PSU issue. The triangular black plastic around the power plug doesn't have enough clearance to sit flush with the back panel.


----------



## Oupavoc

List updated









Quote:


Originally Posted by *45nm* 
I'm considering this case but I have been reading about the various issues with alignments and other problems that really put me off purchasing this case. I would rather get this than the Cooler Master Cosmos-S I have been planning for a case upgrade (eventually). I'm also not that happy with the market price for such a case coming close to $340 CAD.

This case is a hell a lot worth it, don't get me wrong I really like coolermaster cases also but this case is sweet, I got the case for $250 CAD when it first came out, but now there like $290CAD from what I've seen.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
Here you go:
I finished setting up my loop last night. To hell with air cooling: I'm getting almost a 10C difference on load versus the Sunbeam CCF. Water FTW









Also included a pic of the PSU issue. The triangular black plastic around the power plug doesn't have enough clearance to sit flush with the back panel.

Great setup man, also clever idea about that fan install


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
List updated









This case is a hell a lot worth it, don't get me wrong I really like coolermaster cases also but this case is sweet, I got the case for $250 CAD when it first came out, but now there like $290CAD from what I've seen.

Great setup man, also clever idea about that fan install









Thanks. Zip-ties are the best invention possible. Unfortuantely, it still doesn't solve the GPU heat problem. The fan is mounted a bit too high because I need to rest the pump on something.

I ended up switching the rear exhaust into a rear intake. CPU and NB temps dropped, but no change to GPU.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
Thanks. Zip-ties are the best invention possible. Unfortuantely, it still doesn't solve the GPU heat problem. The fan is mounted a bit too high because I need to rest the pump on something.

I ended up switching the rear exhaust into a rear intake. CPU and NB temps dropped, but no change to GPU.

Yeah that is a smart way to install the fan lol









I'm thinking about trying something...my 360 rad up top and the rear fan will intake air, and the bottom fan will exhaust. Also thinking about modding the front by taking the HDD cage out and dremel the front for a fan and that would be exhaust also

or

my 360 rad up top and the rear fan will exhaust air, and the bottom fan will intake and dremel the front for a fan and that would be intake


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
Yeah that is a smart way to install the fan lol









I'm thinking about trying something...my 360 rad up top and the rear fan will intake air, and the bottom fan will exhaust. Also thinking about modding the front by taking the HDD cage out and dremel the front for a fan and that would be exhaust also

or

my 360 rad up top and the rear fan will exhaust air, and the bottom fan will intake and dremel the front for a fan and that would be intake










The first method is a questionable one. Hot air rises inside a case. I think it will actually peform worse than leaving the rear and 3 top fans as exhaust. However, if you find that it works well, I'll make the switch as well









If you're taking the second route, one of those Scythe Kama Bay fans is an easier route. Link Unfortunately, you're blowing air around the NB/CPU area and not directly on the video card, but no dremeling is required.

I ended up moving my graphics card to the top slot so I can get more air from the zip-tie fan blow across it. It is a bit better now idling at 52C @ 25% fan speed.


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
Thanks. Zip-ties are the best invention possible. Unfortuantely, it still doesn't solve the GPU heat problem. The fan is mounted a bit too high because I need to rest the pump on something.

I ended up switching the rear exhaust into a rear intake. CPU and NB temps dropped, but no change to GPU.

I would get some slot covers with holes or slots to help vent the air off the card out.


----------



## rizmo

anyone else get a bad case fan with this thing? i just found out today that my rear 140 mm corsair case fan isn't even working. and i tried plugging it into different chasis 3 pin connectors on the mobo. meh.. lame


----------



## ounderfla69

My lower fan filter is cracked, I emailed Corsair a week and a half ago and nothing.


----------



## raxen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ounderfla69*


I would get some slot covers with holes or slots to help vent the air off the card out.


Not a bad idea. I'll try removing one or two slot covers to see if it helps with temps, and then invest in slotted brackets if it helps.

For problems you guys should register at Hardforum and PM Redbeard. Alternatively, I think his email is posted in the Corsair 800D thread there. Many have had success getting him to fix problems with the case.


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
Not a bad idea. I'll try removing one or two slot covers to see if it helps with temps, and then invest in slotted brackets if it helps.

For problems you guys should register at Hardforum and PM Redbeard. Alternatively, I think his email is posted in the Corsair 800D thread there. Many have had success getting him to fix problems with the case.

Thanks got a reply last night and they are sending a new one. I should be ordering some parts for m I7 build. I have one problem Twinkie the Kid has found the case to be a nice house and wont let me near it or that Cream filled Twinkie inside him!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dont worry I'll get it!!!!


----------



## djcross+fade

im getting this case and im moding it to hold a Cooler Master 200 x 230 x 30mm Fan w/ Red LED on the window. its going to be nice


----------



## havox

my turn to join the club but I'm gonn wait for pics since you probobly don't want iphone quality









As to the airflow of this case, it isn't good at all. With my TRUE Black in push/pull though the fans on it are terrible I idle at 44,46,48,40. GPU gets very toasty under load, with furmark temp gets to 85 with 90s in mem temps on card. Now as soon as I pop off the side panel GPU temps drop to 75 and the CPU hits high 30s at 3.8 btw. I plan on adding a front 3x5.25 intake as well as replacing all stock fans and adding 3 top exhausts. Temps should be nice and cool


----------



## almighty15

Thinking of selling my Cosmos S and getting one of these, Just a quick question though.

How much gp is there between the motherboard mounting panel and the side panel itself?

On my Cosmos S I have 15mm of space to squeese and run my cables, how much spac is there on the Obsidian?


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


Thinking of selling my Cosmos S and getting one of these, Just a quick question though.

How much gp is there between the motherboard mounting panel and the side panel itself?

On my Cosmos S I have 15mm of space to squeese and run my cables, how much spac is there on the Obsidian?


There is right at 3/4" of space between the mb tray and side panel. Fits my ridiculous amount of cabling from my PCP&C 910watt though, first case to be able to do that. Without a clutter fest and a fight that is.









I must say I was kinda weary about grabbing this case but it was well worth it in the end.









As has been said, tons of room, wires practically manage themselves. Only draw back is it does not have the best of airflow due to only one intake. But my temps didn't raise too much.

Was scarred to death when I saw the box from UPS though, then just pissed.









But it was ok and no damage









Here some pics are.


----------



## Rapid7

Running mine with a Corsair H50 with 2 x 120mm Enermax Magma fans running @ 7v (Set as intakes instead of exhausts replacing the 140mm rear exhaust fan)

Roof is fitted with 3 x 120mm Enermax Magma fans set as exhaust's and running @ 7v.

HD hot swap bay is still running the original Corsair 140mm fan.

Lower intake 140mm has been replaced with a Sharkoon 140mm 1500rpm fan.

This fan setup has made a vast improvent to my cooling over my Lian-Li PC80B case.


----------



## Oupavoc

Updated









Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
Thinking of selling my Cosmos S and getting one of these, Just a quick question though.

How much gp is there between the motherboard mounting panel and the side panel itself?

On my Cosmos S I have 15mm of space to squeese and run my cables, how much spac is there on the Obsidian?

I believe it's also 15mm, but im not 100% sure. It prob is since this should be a standard imo.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rx7racer* 
There is right at 3/4" of space between the mb tray and side panel. Fits my ridiculous amount of cabling from my PCP&C 910watt though, first case to be able to do that. Without a clutter fest and a fight that is.









I must say I was kinda weary about grabbing this case but it was well worth it in the end.









As has been said, tons of room, wires practically manage themselves. Only draw back is it does not have the best of airflow due to only one intake. But my temps didn't raise too much.

Was scarred to death when I saw the box from UPS though, then just pissed.









But it was ok and no damage









Wow, they tore the crap out of that box. I never understand how does that happen. But like I tolled people before, Corsair should ship these in thicker boxes. But good thing your case is ok







and everything looks great


----------



## raxen

After spending two weeks with the case, I have to say my opinion has changed somewhat. Don't get me wrong - it is still a very good case. Pros include: Giant interior for watercooling, lots of motherboard holes for cable routing, and a simplistic and sleek design. However, I wished some things were more thoroughly of to begin with.

1. They seriously need to reinforce the back panel of the case. After moving my video cards a few times around, I've realized that the PCI holes and the video cards holes don't line up perfectly. You need to push the back panel inwards to secure the thumb screws. This is a well documented problem, especially with earlier batches of the case. Maybe I ended up getting an early one?

2. Airflow. Perhaps they expected everyone to cool every component in this case with water. GPU Temperatures are abysmal. Granted, my 2900xt runs extremely hot and inefficient. However, there is no excuse for the high temperatures in such a large case with 140mm fans.

CPU temperatures I can't comment because I'm watercooling that.

HDD temperatures are such crap. I'm running a WD 640gb black, old WD 250gb, and a WD640gb blue. Temperatures for the three drives (idle) can reach 43C, 49C, and 43C. I've properly tied everything down behind the motherboard to ensure the hot air can escape. It simply doesn't work.

Bottom line: The supplied 140mm fans do not push enough air for their theoretical design to work. Another intake fan needs to be mounted in the PSU chamber so that the HDD and existing bottom intake fans are not starved for air.


----------



## salamooch

I was in love with this case when I first found out about it but the lack of side fan holes turned me off. I figured ventilation might be a problem with the hard drives. Went with the CM Sniper instead. I just couldn't justify the price of the 800D.


----------



## havox

Hard drive temps in my 800D is always about 38C. No idea if that is good or bad but I have a WD Caviar Black 1 TB.

@raxen I agree with pretty much all you said. The airflow in this case is pretty bad and they should have included more fans expecially at the price this case it. They should have two intakes on the bottom fans for exhaust at the top and even a side panel fan. How are side panel fans anyway? aren't they a pain to remove since there is a cable attached?


----------



## Swalden

I'm thinking of getting this for my next build in 15 days, 2500 grand budget (aussie), anyone want to convince me out of it? it is basically this or the tj07


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *havox* 
Hard drive temps in my 800D is always about 38C. No idea if that is good or bad but I have a WD Caviar Black 1 TB.

@raxen I agree with pretty much all you said. The airflow in this case is pretty bad and they should have included more fans expecially at the price this case it. They should have two intakes on the bottom fans for exhaust at the top and even a side panel fan. How are side panel fans anyway? aren't they a pain to remove since there is a cable attached?

The problem with my setup is that I have all three hard drives stacked on top of each other inside the hot swap bay. I have since moved the WD 640 Black down to the bottom cage, and added a 120mm fan to that. Temps dropped drastically for all drives. However, my initial point still stands. The 140mm fan blowing into the hot swap bay is completely starved for air. If you remove one of the trays and stick your hand inside, you don't feel any air blowing through. However, remove the side panel and fan cover and try again. You'll definitely feel the breeze. The problem there isn't the fan itself, but rather the PSU area not feeding the fan any air to blow.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swalden* 
I'm thinking of getting this for my next build in 15 days, 2500 grand budget (aussie), anyone want to convince me out of it? it is basically this or the tj07

No case will be perfect. I'm sure the TJ07 has its fair share of incompetencies. I can't comment since I've never worked with a TJ07. However, IMO this case is more suited for watercooling. If you're sticking with air, I suggest you shop for another case.

Silverstone's FT02 looks promising, especially for air cooling. However, the debacle with graphic card lengths has significantly delayed its release date.


----------



## Swalden

Good thing I'm water cooling then







, I shall most likely go for the case then, thanks


----------



## havox

yea its a great case. I think I will watercool mine in a few months which will make it much cooler and look better


----------



## Oupavoc

Yeah, this case is hands down a watercooling case before an aircooler


----------



## XiZeL

hello dream case...


----------



## phaseshift

the case looks so big..almost too much room


----------



## ounderfla69

Just an Update for those who want custom or no window in the 800D you can pick up a new blank side panel and extra hot swap bays from the Corsair online store.

https://shop.corsair.com/store/default.aspx


----------



## phaseshift

if you put a 360 rad up top, will it be an exhaist or intake?

I read and watched on you tube by making the back fan an intake and the bottom an intake, and using the top as an exhaust it made a big difference on heat issue


----------



## raxen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
if you put a 360 rad up top, will it be an exhaist or intake?

I read and watched on you tube by making the back fan an intake and the bottom an intake, and using the top as an exhaust it made a big difference on heat issue

Yes, it does make a big difference. However, if you're air-cooling, most heatsinks blow to the back of the case. In that scenario, you're shooting yourself in the foot.

I have mine set up that way as well. It doesn't quite solve the HDD airflow problem though. I'm dreaming of adding another fan to the PSU area just above the dust filter, but there isn't a 140mm fan on the market that has decent specs much better than corsair's stock fans. I'm looking for one which would completely turn that region into positive pressure.


----------



## phaseshift

well I have the Dark Knight heat sink and since I have an AMD the heat sink runs horizontal so I put the heat sink fan on the bottom side so it blows upwards


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
well I have the Dark Knight heat sink and since I have an AMD the heat sink runs horizontal so I put the heat sink fan on the bottom side so it blows upwards

Yes, that will work fine


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raxen* 
I'm dreaming of adding another fan to the PSU area just above the dust filter, but there isn't a 140mm fan on the market that has decent specs much better than corsair's stock fans. I'm looking for one which would completely turn that region into positive pressure.


Well, I didn't like any 140mm either. I went with a YL high speed at first but found I needed more. So I added a 120mmx38mm 133cfm Panaflo. Helped my hd area and then added the YL on top of the pre-installed 140mm from Corsair blowing up towards the mb region.

Helped my temps all around. But I also have 3 YL high speed 120mm's up top as exhaust, so I know I still have negative pressure as my set up. Which isn't good but temps are fine so I'm not worried.

I absolutely love this case now. I have a few things on my mind to do with it, but not anything major.

And yes, this case was thought of for the w/c community, if you're not yet you soon will be.









Already starting to piece me up a setup.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rx7racer* 
Well, I didn't like any 140mm either. I went with a YL high speed at first but found I needed more. So I added a 120mmx38mm 133cfm Panaflo. Helped my hd area and then added the YL on top of the pre-installed 140mm from Corsair blowing up towards the mb region.

Helped my temps all around. But I also have 3 YL high speed 120mm's up top as exhaust, so I know I still have negative pressure as my set up. Which isn't good but temps are fine so I'm not worried.

I absolutely love this case now. I have a few things on my mind to do with it, but not anything major.

And yes, this case was thought of for the w/c community, if you're not yet you soon will be.









Already starting to piece me up a setup.










Oh yeah I totally agree with you. Changing stock fans will give you better air flow also your right on the watercooling. I never taught I would watercool one day but I am. This site is very addictive and the bank hates it








Well So far I love this case and I'm sure Corsair will only improve upon this case. 3 way SLI or CFX is easily done in this case, with watercooling setup


----------



## 21276

I want this case SOO bad...After Christmas, if I can afford a new build I will definitely include the 800D


----------



## Hambone07si

Here's my 800. This case is slick


----------



## Hambone07si

here under UV.. added 5.25" res too..


----------



## Stax

Heres mine all done!


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


Here's my 800. This case is slick









here under UV.. added 5.25" res too..



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stax*


Heres mine all done!




























All I can say is nice job, looks really nice. Both of you have done a great job. Rep+


----------



## Hambone07si

yo stax, you bought a big a** case for water cooling, yet, it's all on the outside. Why?


----------



## Hambone07si

Thanks Oupavoc. New fan controller today.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


yo stax, you bought a big a** case for water cooling, yet, it's all on the outside. Why?










Yeah I was wondering the same my self









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


Thanks Oupavoc. New fan controller today.










Got that same controller in my other rig. It's great


----------



## Hambone07si

Theres pleanty of room for a tripple rad and fans. This rad is over 2" thick too.


----------



## Oupavoc

Ok list updated, for any reason I haven't added someone just PM me. I'll be more then happy to add to list


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


Well here is a quick build on air, I'll install my watercooling loop later.



















Very nice looking case










Nice case man


----------



## Stax

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hambone07si* 
yo stax, you bought a big a** case for water cooling, yet, it's all on the outside. Why?









Ya haha, its just personal preference. I like the look of rads bolted on to the outside and hoses coming out of the case. But I also like all the room inside to clean up the look. No one will have any issues fitting all that stuff inside, its just me.


----------



## jfizz84

well just got done looking at every page on this thread. fiurst time i ever did that look thr a complete thread and all i can say is f**king awesome case and ideas, and she will be mine,oh yes....she will be mine. off to sell something, my liver, a kidney, my kids.....anything for this baby


----------



## usamedic

First Post!

been building/modding since I was a kid. Please add me to the owner list of the 800D.

It is enroute, and should show up tomorrow. I have been following this case and builds associated with it for some time. Can't wait to get started. Looking forward to posting pics and build notes as I go. When I get rich, or paid, I am going to try to swing a new ATI 5870 card and see what this thing can do.

Currently running A q6600 on air at 3.6 and up and 2 GTX260 OC'd to 655 core in SLI.

Also have a fx60 cranked up with two GTS8800 in SLI


----------



## phaseshift

I got my camera back for a day from the girl i'll post pics!


----------



## Hambone07si

I love this case Now for sure.. I moved from an Antec 300 to the 800D. I wasn't that impressed with the air flow inside this case. After making a few changes, this case is now sweet. I added a DD summit water block to my Ati 5870. It dropped my temps on the card from 80c+ to now 38c At LOAD!! This makes a HUGE diff in how cool this case stays. I used the back 140mm fan for intake and my 3 fans on the rad for exhaust. With all the heat of the 5870 dumping out the back going right back in the case was not that good for my Water cooling. If your only air cooling, I can't really suggest this case. If your water cooling, This case is the *****!!


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jfizz84* 
well just got done looking at every page on this thread. fiurst time i ever did that look thr a complete thread and all i can say is f**king awesome case and ideas, and she will be mine,oh yes....she will be mine. off to sell something, my liver, a kidney, my kids.....anything for this baby

Well looking forward for that









Quote:


Originally Posted by *usamedic* 
First Post!

been building/modding since I was a kid. Please add me to the owner list of the 800D.

It is enroute, and should show up tomorrow. I have been following this case and builds associated with it for some time. Can't wait to get started. Looking forward to posting pics and build notes as I go. When I get rich, or paid, I am going to try to swing a new ATI 5870 card and see what this thing can do.

Currently running A q6600 on air at 3.6 and up and 2 GTX260 OC'd to 655 core in SLI.

Also have a fx60 cranked up with two GTS8800 in SLI

Thats sweet, dont forget to post pics









Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
I got my camera back for a day from the girl i'll post pics!

Post pics, let's see her









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hambone07si* 
I love this case Now for sure.. I moved from an Antec 300 to the 800D. I wasn't that impressed with the air flow inside this case. After making a few changes, this case is now sweet. I added a DD summit water block to my Ati 5870. It dropped my temps on the card from 80c+ to now 38c At LOAD!! This makes a HUGE diff in how cool this case stays. I used the back 140mm fan for intake and my 3 fans on the rad for exhaust. With all the heat of the 5870 dumping out the back going right back in the case was not that good for my Water cooling. If your only air cooling, I can't really suggest this case. If your water cooling, This case is the *****!!

Thats some crazy results you got there. I like the pics. So are you using dual loops, dual rads or single?

I'm really glad this case is getting more and more attention, since it really deserves it. Great case imo, just need a couple of tweaks









Ok list updated, you anyone see's there name is missing just post here or PM me


----------



## Hambone07si

Oupavoc.. I'm just using 1 loop. No need for 2. Not with the Pa 120.3, 1/2"id tubing, and High flow pump.. Cpu then Gpu.


----------



## oliverw92

Want this case for christmas so bad! The cable management looks like a dream. Nice work guys!


----------



## phaseshift

here she is


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
here she is










































































Hey Nice picture mate. Nice and clean on the inside. The case make your atx board look micro lol. It just looks empty inside







Nice job, looks great


----------



## phaseshift

it does doesn't it? I wish I had the cash right now to watercool it atelast it will look more cramped in there, or another 5770..sigh!


----------



## Hambone07si

This case looks great. I think it's the coolest build I've done. It performs awsome, and runs cool. I'm not changing anything til







Fermi


----------



## Mikey976

i have a request, anyone have a pic of one of these next to a rocketfish? from all angles it just looks like a heavily premodified rocketfish.

not that thats a bad thing im just curious, need a pic so i can make my decision


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikey976* 
i have a request, anyone have a pic of one of these next to a rocketfish? from all angles it just looks like a heavily premodified rocketfish.

not that thats a bad thing im just curious, need a pic so i can make my decision

Although both cases are about the same size the rocket fish is smaller. The Corsair does not have a door and there for has more room inside the case. The Rocketfish has very little room behind the motherboard tray where as the Corsair has over an inch for cables. The Corsair has 4 hot swap bays and a place for 2 more drives. The stocks fans on the rocketfish are not very good, same goes for the Corsair. The Rocketfish has a intake for air for the video cards, but the way its designed doesn't lend itself of too much airflow. If you get a rocketfish and do all the mods and get it powder coated like the Corsair you spend at least if not more. The Corsair needs some good fans but its all set for watercooling.


----------



## Mikey976

thanks ounder for the info. i currently own a rocket fish but i am looking to move up tp another case.

im just lookin for a pic to get an idea of the increase in space.
and mine is already prepped for watercooling but im in the mood for something new


----------



## riflepwnage

put me in









best case for cablez


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riflepwnage* 
put me in









best case for cablez


Added, very nice and clean...also you may want to update your sig


----------



## oliverw92

Could someone answer a few questions for meh please! This case is going to be in my next mod. A few plans are white outside powdercoat, custom made reservoir amongst others.

1. What is the biggest rad i can fit in the bottom if i remove the hard drive bay down there and still have a long psu (like a 1000HX). I think it is dual, but just need someone to verify.
2. Is the front i/o cover made of 100% aluminium?
3. Can the drives in the 5.25" bays be slid back and forth to adjust how far forward they stick out?

Thanks!


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Could someone answer a few questions for meh please! This case is going to be in my next mod. A few plans are white outside powdercoat, custom made reservoir amongst others.

1. What is the biggest rad i can fit in the bottom if i remove the hard drive bay down there and still have a long psu (like a 1000HX). I think it is dual, but just need someone to verify.
2. Is the front i/o cover made of 100% aluminium?
3. Can the drives in the 5.25" bays be slid back and forth to adjust how far forward they stick out?

Thanks!

Well, I cant wait to see this









Ok for your questions:

1. yes a dual will fit and would be the max size possible there.
2. yes the front i/o is 100% aluminum
3. im going to say yes to some extent

hope that helps a bit


----------



## oliverw92

So there are no little plasticy bits on the door of the i/o part? Even the tiniest bit means i couldn't powdercoat that part.

Could a cd drive be slid back 5mm than normal?


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
So there are no little plasticy bits on the door of the i/o part? Even the tiniest bit means i couldn't powdercoat that part.

Could a cd drive be slid back 5mm than normal?

Well there are plastic parts...like push-ins and the hinges I believe. Also if you powdercoat white...the Corsair symbol is white?


----------



## oliverw92

Hmm, can those little tabs be removed?

Yeah i'm not bothered by the corsair logo lol, if it gets powdercoated, it gets powdercoated.

If i go for push pull 25mm fans on the top rad, what is the biggest radiator thickness i can have?


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Hmm, can those little tabs be removed?

Yeah i'm not bothered by the corsair logo lol, if it gets powdercoated, it gets powdercoated.

If i go for push pull 25mm fans on the top rad, what is the biggest radiator thickness i can have?


Yes they can be removed. There screwed on with small phillips screws. Also you can easily do push/pull internally with the single row rads, but as for the thicker one, I think you can by using 25mm fans. But if you want to use 38mm fans you can always put one set on the outside of the case. IIRC thats why the top is made that way.


----------



## oliverw92

Ok thats great, so it is possible to therefore get the bezel for the front i/o completely to aluminium? Is this the same with the hotswap bay door?

Sorry for so many questions, but the end result i am going for will be pretty epic!


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Ok thats great, so it is possible to therefore get the bezel for the front i/o completely to aluminium? Is this the same with the hotswap bay door?

Sorry for so many questions, but the end result i am going for will be pretty epic!


Yes, the whole front cover is 100% aluminum, except for the few plastic parts that are removable


----------



## nzbleach




----------



## Oupavoc

Thats a sweet wallpaper pic


----------



## ardentx

Guys, is it possible to have 2 140MM fans attached to the PSU/Mobo Compartment. You know, the very bottom fan? if so, how?


----------



## Vod

can i just ask, what is the maximum number of fans in that case? number and size please.

thanks


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ardentx* 
Guys, is it possible to have 2 140MM fans attached to the PSU/Mobo Compartment. You know, the very bottom fan? if so, how?

Yes you can using screws or even nut and bolt.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vod* 
can i just ask, what is the maximum number of fans in that case? number and size please.

thanks

The stock numbers of fans the case cames with is 3x 140mm fans I believe. But a total number of 8 fans could be easily installed and with some modding you can add one on the side panel and one at the front


----------



## Valen

Hi folks

Got this case last month and I have to say it's soo sexy!!

I had a CM Stacker 832 which was nice, but i ran into problems fitting a 3rd GTX for Phsyx. (The dual slot was hitting the bottom of the case)

It was this reason I decided on the Corsair.

It's massive inside!!! But I have a question about air cooling.. (Not going water YET)

The CM Stacker was a great case for air cooling, and since changing to the Corasir, temps have increased by an average of 8c. (Nothing serious to be honest)

But I would like to optimise for air. At the moment I have the stock 140mm fans, a 120mm fan in the lower HDD bay and 3 x 120mm fans on top as exhaust.

The CPU cooler is the push and pull Noctua system, which I have directed to blow the air straight to the rear exhaust fan. I seen others have it facing upward to the top exhausts, would that be better for CPU temps? (Thus changing the rear exhaust to blowing air INTO the caes?

A few previous posters have this Noctua system in the pics above.

Thanks in advance

Val


----------



## phaseshift

hey guys whats the RPM for the 140mm fans we have in our case?


----------



## Valen

It's showing on my fan reader as 900rpm. That sounds about right to me.


----------



## oliverw92

900 sounds right.

Decided when i get the case i will remove the bottom hdd rack and mount a thermochill pa 120.2 down there and a 120.3 in the top. Bottom for gpus. There will also be a custom made reservoir


----------



## shiarua

Add me to the club. Got my Corsair Obsidian 800D today from MNiceGuy (Thanks!).

Its huge. I imagined it to be pretty big, but Ive never owned a full ATX case before. My CM690 is tiny compared to this thing. It's awesome.
































































Unfortunately this thing is still not up and running. Waiting for my Corsair RAM to get back from Newegg RMA. First kit came with damaged contacts. Also need to get a 8 pin EPS power extension because my cable doesnt reach behind the motherboard.

I should also be getting a Corsair HX1000 sometime this week.


----------



## kckyle

just ordered one from newegg, the price was a bit steep, but this has put an end to my outrageously time consuming case hunting, now i can focus on studying for up coming test again lol


----------



## 21276

Ordered a bunch of new stuff on Friday, 800D was included in that bunch for a low low price of 299.99CAD, but wait, there was more! It was bundled with a Swiftech MCR32 and was still 299.99CAD...SOLD







!


----------



## Valen

I just finished rejigging my rig last night to improve temps. They have dropped my 6c on average.

If you look at Shiarua's CPU cooler above, that was like my own cooler. What I done was to change the cooler around so that it points upward to the top fan exhausts.

Then I reversed the rear fan to act as an intake. So it now blows air directly onto the CPU heatsink.

The final change was to remove the bottom cover of the lower HDD rack. (The one with the optional 120mm fan and 2 x HDD spaces)

As I have a fan in there, with the bottom compartment removed, that fan is keeping the lower 140mm fan well supplied with air.

I will post some pics later.


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Could someone answer a few questions for meh please! This case is going to be in my next mod. A few plans are white outside powdercoat, custom made reservoir amongst others.

1. What is the biggest rad i can fit in the bottom if i remove the hard drive bay down there and still have a long psu (like a 1000HX). I think it is dual, but just need someone to verify.
2. Is the front i/o cover made of 100% aluminium?
3. Can the drives in the 5.25" bays be slid back and forth to adjust how far forward they stick out?

Thanks!

1) A dual 120mm fan radiator.

2)The I/O cover door along with all the 5.25in bay covers are all made of plastic. the actual I/O device is made out of steel, The large front piece and the door for the hot swap bay is aluminum.

3)There are screw holes that could be used but the tooless pieces have to be removed.


----------



## oliverw92

+rep ounderfla, shame about the i/o door being plastic.


----------



## benko

Can you remove thos bays for hot-swap drives, so that I can put insdead of that 120/140mm fan for intake?

Also are there any annoying vibrations that case produces(because of hdds, fans..)?


----------



## kckyle

yeah i heard you can buy these triple bay replacement holder for a 120 or 140mm intake fan. just make sure to get a filter to go with the look


----------



## benko

Any link?


----------



## liberalelephant

I really did not like this case pre-release. On the first page I posted that it was "BLEH" haha. I loved all the cable management features but the case seemed to be prettier on the inside than the outside, and it was HUGE. Now that I have seen what you guys have done with your cases and how the entire thing looks together with all the parts installed, I must say this has become my favorite case of all time haha. Now I am thinking about water cooling just so I can have a reason to use this case! Nice work on your setup's guys!


----------



## benko

Too bad it doesent have good airflow...but maybe it can be fixed if you can add 120mm fan instead of hot-swap bays..


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *benko* 
Too bad it doesent have good airflow...but maybe it can be fixed if you can add 120mm fan instead of hot-swap bays..

http://www.amazon.com/Scythe-5-25in-...628104&sr=8-10
ta da









Scythe Kama Bay Plus 5.25 inch Bay PC System HDD Cooler - Black Model: SCKB-2000BK

The Scythe Kama Bay Plus HDD Cooler is designed with versatility in mind - it can be used in three distinct manners. It can be installed internally to cool your hard drive units, it can also be installed for the same purpose but have the unit's edge exposed - or it can be installed as an extra intake fan, using three 5.25" bays. At 24.03CFM, the fan is a true performer for it's size. The Scythe Kama Bay Plus is an easy to install, quiet and simple cooling device that lets you choose how you want to use it!

Versatile Mounting Mechanism
To meet the various cooling needs in the market, the Scythe Kama Bay can be installed in 3 ways. Standard installation (hidden inside the case), Exposed installation (bezel exposed), and using 3x5.25" bay space for intake system cooler! Ideal for HDD cooling or extra case cooling for your system!

Extra Care with Dust Filter
To prevent dust in your PC case, Kama Bay is equipped with the dust filter. Scythe advises you to clean the filter once in a while to keep smooth airflow through the product.


----------



## yang88she

well, i've been lazy...so here are some pics of my rig finally...


----------



## kckyle

what ram cooler is that


----------



## yang88she

ocz...I just spray painted it flat black


----------



## benko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
http://www.amazon.com/Scythe-5-25in-...628104&sr=8-10
ta da









Scythe Kama Bay Plus 5.25 inch Bay PC System HDD Cooler - Black Model: SCKB-2000BK


Not bad at all








But the problem is where to get it in europe, and I hope I can change fan on it?

Here is what I am talking about(I circled in red what I want to remove!)


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *benko* 
Not bad at all








But the problem is where to get it in europe, and I hope I can change fan on it?

Here is what I am talking about(I circled in red what I want to remove!)









Yes it could be done, it would take a lot of modding. Its wouldn't be easy. If you reverse the rear fan to intake, add another fan in the bottom and put some good fans on top you will get good air flow through the case. You could also put an intake fan in the 5.25in drive bays.


----------



## kckyle

the only thing about that is the fan totally suck. its a 12mm 120 fan with no push what so ever. good news is you can replace it with a 38mm fan or whatever the size that tickles your fancy.


----------



## benko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ounderfla69* 
Yes it could be done, it would take a lot of modding. Its wouldn't be easy. If you reverse the rear fan to intake, add another fan in the bottom and put some good fans on top you will get good air flow through the case. You could also put an intake fan in the 5.25in drive bays.

So no way to do this with a screwdriver, I will need dremel/drill?

There is no way that I would change rear exhaust fan for intake(I dont suggest at all, especially if you have coolers like TRUE, prolimatech..)

What rpms are stock fans?


----------



## oliverw92

To take the lower drive cage out you need to drill out the rivets which is a little fiddly for hte bottom two. Same if you want to remove the hotswap bay. If you don't, then you need to refit two of the rivets.


----------



## benko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
To take the lower drive cage out you need to drill out the rivets which is a little fiddly for hte bottom two. Same if you want to remove the hotswap bay. If you don't, then you need to refit two of the rivets.

Sry I don't understand last sentence


----------



## oliverw92

Basically, when you remove the lower hdd cage, if you want to keep the hot swap bay, you have to redo the top two of the 4 rivets you removed off the front of the case to release the lower cage. You need a pop rivet gun and new rivets for that (pretty cheap)


----------



## benko

i dont need any of 3.5" bays, I have sharkoon hdd silencer









So I can remove those bays with removing rivets? thats all?

easy as that if true....


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

look at all those grommets


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *benko* 
i dont need any of 3.5" bays, I have sharkoon hdd silencer









So I can remove those bays with removing rivets? thats all?

easy as that if true....

You would have to support the floor because its attached between the lower and upper drive cages.


----------



## rizmo

quick question.... can someone please verify that this case can fit an ATI Radeon 5970 without any modification? The size of the card is 12.2 inches in length. I current have a GTX 280 in the case and I just wanted to make sure it will fit.


----------



## oliverw92

Yes it can, it can take any gfx card on the market.

Nobody saw the epic post last night


----------



## benko

Here is what I am talking about









What will be max fan size to put, 140mm?


----------



## kckyle

^ more like a 90mm fan. since the 5.25bay supports up to 120mm


----------



## Oupavoc

Ok everyone, list updated. If I missed anyone please send me a PM. Also nice pics guys. IMO I would keep the hotswap but would remove the HDD cage using a drill and dremel. Then I would cut a circle at the from of the case where you insert the 2 drives and install a fan and filter there as intake. Thats all you need. The reason this case is pricey is because of the hotswap









EDIT: This is a tutorial for those trying to remove the HDD cage









http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=81698


----------



## -bl4ck-

this case is defiantly my next!


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-bl4ck-* 
this case is defiantly my next!

I second that, I really enjoyed my previous build with the HAF922 case, but when i bought the HAF922 I was not thinking about liquid cooling thus the smaller case. It was fun turning that case into a liquid cooling case and it was my first liquid build.

I just finished this build last month, but I already want to take the plunge on this case, just feel bad for my other case.

Chad


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
I second that, I really enjoyed my previous build with the HAF922 case, but when i bought the HAF922 I was not thinking about liquid cooling thus the smaller case. It was fun turning that case into a liquid cooling case and it was my first liquid build.

I just finished this build last month, but I already want to take the plunge on this case, just feel bad for my other case.

Chad


Yes it is very roomy and great for watercooling


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *benko* 
Here is what I am talking about









What will be max fan size to put, 140mm?

Measure a hard drive


----------



## benko

It is little bit bigger beacuse hard drive goes into swap bay, one user(on XS) told that 140mm can go there(but I think 120mm is max.
I am queting him

Quote:

You are welcome to to the HSB with 14cm fan!


----------



## oliverw92

HDD is 3.5" wide, so you can just fit 90mm max (1 inch is 2.54mm)


----------



## kckyle

oi i have a problem with my hot swap bay. whenever i plug a hd or ssd in my system won't boot. i can boot up window 7 perfectly whenever i just plug it directly into the boot drive from the mobo instead of plug into the hot swap chipset and loading up the ssd on the other side. any comments ?


----------



## DaMnEd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
oi i have a problem with my hot swap bay. whenever i plug a hd or ssd in my system won't boot. i can boot up window 7 perfectly whenever i just plug it directly into the boot drive from the mobo instead of plug into the hot swap chipset and loading up the ssd on the other side. any comments ?

Have a look into your drive boot priority arrangement when you have the drives connected trough the hot-swap bay, it may just be you are trying to boot from a drive with no OS. If this happens to be the problem you can either change the sequence in the bios (making sure the OS drive is the first), or make sure you have the sata cables in the correct order to your particular boot arrangement, presumably SSD = OS drive, so, SATA port1 / hot-swap Bay (X).

I am assuming the drives are detected in the bios even when connected through the hot-swap, if not, something is wrong (check connections data/power) if all is well, the hot-swap module may be dead.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMnEd* 
Have a look into your drive boot priority arrangement when you have the drives connected trough the hot-swap bay, it may just be you are trying to boot from a drive with no OS. If this happens to be the problem you can either change the sequence in the bios (making sure the OS drive is the first), or make sure you have the sata cables in the correct order to your particular boot arrangement, presumably SSD = OS drive, so, SATA port1 / hot-swap Bay (X).

I am assuming the drives are detected in the bios even when connected through the hot-swap, if not, something is wrong (check connections data/power) if all is well, the hot-swap module may be dead.

nope it's not my drive boot priority arrangement. i took the same sata cable from the boot drive and connected it to the hot swap with the same boot drive in it with nothing else connected but the boot drive. and when i reconnected the boot drive with the same sata cable from the hot swap everything went on fine.

i just got off corsair support forum and apparently this is a pretty common issue. the backplane chipset was poorly made and i unfotunately got all 4 of these poorly made chipset. i'm still waiting an official reply from corsair. at the moment i'm not very pleased with the way things are going.


----------



## JDMfanatic

Looks like most people are using air cooling, where do people mount their rads on this case? will it fit on the top?


----------



## oliverw92

Triple in the top, you can fit a dual in the bottom with some modding. The top requires no modding at all, corsair designed it to fit radiators.


----------



## DaMnEd

You can fit a 360 rad on the top easily, + 240 on the bottom just like this setup:









Image from: http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=83214


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic* 
Looks like most people are using air cooling, where do people mount their rads on this case? will it fit on the top?

Yes, a triple rad will fit up top and if you mod the bottom you can add a dual. Also I've seen people mound the one triple rad up top internally and one triple rad externally up top. So there basically both over each other.


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
oi i have a problem with my hot swap bay. whenever i plug a hd or ssd in my system won't boot. i can boot up window 7 perfectly whenever i just plug it directly into the boot drive from the mobo instead of plug into the hot swap chipset and loading up the ssd on the other side. any comments ?

It looks like the back plane is bad. I would try another drive in that spot if it still doesnt boot then it probably bad and need to RMA.


----------



## kckyle

i made some further discovery. the backplane is not SSD compatible. any other hard drive would perform perfectly fine. dunno if is the case of my ssd being my main boot drive or not.


----------



## pestypest

Well if all goes well I might have one of these bad boys with in the next few weeks.


----------



## usamedic

So before I went water with this build I tried it all out on air first. It seemed warmer that I would like in the stock configuration. So I added three 140 at low speed to the top pulling air out. While made big improvements, I felt I was not getting the positive pressure i needed inside. I then turned the back fan around, and used it as an intake. This allows two excellent 140mm fans as intake at 80% speed, and 3x 140mm exhaust at low speed. I found temps were reduced about another 10%.

While I had wrote down exact temps, I cannot find them now. What I have still is that the motherboard, voltage reg, and cpu was = 37,45, 40 on air at idle with a 920. overclocked I found them running 40 51, 50.

Every component you use will make a difference, and you may find other results, but i think these are acceptable.

On waster however, I am seeing 29, 35(only component on air, waiting for waterblock), 23 @ idle.

ambient temp maintained at 29c.


----------



## DEVAST8

May I please join? I have included a couple of pics.

I do agree that the air flow was a little bad with this case. I have rectified the situation by replacing all the fans. I have added two low speed 140mm Yate Loons and two low speed 120mm Coolink swif-2 fans. I also reversed the air flow from the back of the case so it is blowing air in. The air is being exhausted out the top of the case by the x 3 rad fans.

My future upgrade includes adding 6 low speed fans on my new Feser Exchanger Radiator and installing a Danger Den water block on my GTX 295 since the current water block I have on there now is epic fail.

My not to distant upgrade will also include adding a Fermi based GeForce video card.

I would also like to add a couple of SSD's but unfortunately I am a victim of wanting a whole bunch of stuff that I can not afford.


----------



## oliverw92

Nice stuff! Are those triebwerk fans you have on at the moment?

Do you guys think a thermochill 120.3 with push pull 120mm fans would fit up top?


----------



## DEVAST8

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Nice stuff! Are those triebwerk fans you have on at the moment?

Do you guys think a thermochill 120.3 with push pull 120mm fans would fit up top?

Greetings, yep those are Triebwerk fans. While they are pretty efficient, they are bit too loud still for my liking.

Yes, I do think I can manage to get 6 fans on the radiator, barely but it will be very tight.


----------



## oliverw92

Alright so here are my plan!










White exterior, black interior










With the side panel off










Here is the custom reservoir, features dual loop res, two fan controllers and a slimline drive.










Fan controller from the inside, two laing ddcs are mounted on the back. Can also see the top fillports.

Opinions?


----------



## benko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Alright so here are my plan!

Fan controller from the inside, two laing ddcs are mounted on the back. Can also see the top fillports.

Opinions?

In whic program did you do this?


----------



## oliverw92

Google Sketchup


----------



## Oupavoc

List updated









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DEVAST8* 
May I please join? I have included a couple of pics.

I do agree that the air flow was a little bad with this case. I have rectified the situation by replacing all the fans. I have added two low speed 140mm Yate Loons and two low speed 120mm Coolink swif-2 fans. I also reversed the air flow from the back of the case so it is blowing air in. The air is being exhausted out the top of the case by the x 3 rad fans.

My future upgrade includes adding 6 low speed fans on my new Feser Exchanger Radiator and installing a Danger Den water block on my GTX 295 since the current water block I have on there now is epic fail.

My not to distant upgrade will also include adding a Fermi based GeForce video card.

I would also like to add a couple of SSD's but unfortunately I am a victim of wanting a whole bunch of stuff that I can not afford.

Nice setup mate, great job









Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Alright so here are my plan!










White exterior, black interior










With the side panel off










Here is the custom reservoir, features dual loop res, two fan controllers and a slimline drive.










Fan controller from the inside, two laing ddcs are mounted on the back. Can also see the top fillports.

Opinions?

Looking good, I like it


----------



## DEVAST8

Oli, that setup will be wicked!


----------



## Skylit

wow lol.. I think the white exterior would look amazing, nice idea


----------



## phaseshift

I wanted to go with that setup...but I dont have a nice looking mobo


----------



## phaseshift

btw for us OCNers that are running an air setup for this case I highly suggest getting 3x 120mm fans for the top making them exhaust

switch the rear exhaust to an intake


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks for the comments, thinking of a few changes, there will be two fillports next to the pci-e ports for emptying, although still not sure if i want them there, bottom of the case would be better really but there is no room! The two in the top will stay there for filling. I'm also gonna change one of the fan controllers for some kind of temperature display, thinking two little screens. I don't want it ending up looking exactly like this build though:










So has anyone got any ideas?










Thats the motherboard btw, MSI Eclipse Plus







Should be here today.


----------



## DEVAST8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Could someone answer a few questions for meh please! This case is going to be in my next mod. A few plans are white outside powdercoat, custom made reservoir amongst others.

1. What is the biggest rad i can fit in the bottom if i remove the hard drive bay down there and still have a long psu (like a 1000HX). I think it is dual, but just need someone to verify.
2. Is the front i/o cover made of 100% aluminium?
3. Can the drives in the 5.25" bays be slid back and forth to adjust how far forward they stick out?

Thanks!


Hi Oli, to kinda answer your first question, here is a decent link that shows what the bottom dual rad would look like. I think you are correct in saying that only a dual rad will fit with a 1000w PSU.

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=81698


----------



## oliverw92

Already got all those issues sussed out, but thanks for replying, +rep







Just need unique ideas for the front panel now! I have a single drive bay to play with (can't make the res bigger because of the barbs coming out of the bottom).


----------



## phaseshift

i hate this guy...drooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## benko

Anybody can measure how thick is side panel?

Tnx


----------



## oliverw92

My MSI eclipse plus just arrived


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *benko*


Anybody can measure how thick is rear side panel?

Tnx


the rear side panel?


----------



## mtbiker033

I love this case, I am going to write a letter to santa right now!!


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *benko* 
Anybody can measure how thick is rear side panel?

Tnx

Are you talking about the windowless side panel?


----------



## benko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


the rear side panel?


Happens









I mean left/right side panel


----------



## MNiceGuy

I have some information that I think some of you will enjoy:

I had an Obsidian. I liked what it had to offer but I have somewhat high ambients even in the winter and I read everywhere (even OCN) about how the air-cooling performance was lackluster. I sold mine to another member and went over the ATCS 840 which has a lot of the same features but supposedly better air-cooling capabilities.

*The Obsidian was configured as follows:*

Rear Fan: stock but flipped to intake
Lower Fan: stock
Roof Fans: x3 Sycthe SlipStream 1200RPM
CPU Fan: Generic 2000RPM/88CFM

*The 840 is configured:*

Rear Fan: Generic 2000RPM/88CFM
Roof Fans: x2 Scythe Ultra Kaze 2000RPM
CPU Fan: Scythe Ultra Kaze 2000RPM
Front Fan: Stock 230mm
HDD Cage Fans: x2 Scythe SlipStream 1200RPM

*Prime95 Small FFT Sustained Load Temps (hottest core):*

Obsidian: 69*C
ATCS 840: 73*C

GPU idles and loads are approx 5*C warmer as well in the 840. This is with the fan resting at its 40% idle.

So there you have it. The ATCS even with a considerable amount of additional fan power is beaten by the Corsair in an air-cooling only test. And before anyone calls BS/fanboy on me please glance down at the current specs for my sig rig.









EDIT: For those wondering why I didn't do the same rear intake setup on the 840 to better level the playing field, I did. The temperatures were best when configured as I listed above. While you can technically shoehorn a 38mm fan between the Mega and the rear case fan, it seems that it would be less than ideal.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*


I have some information that I think some of you will enjoy:

I had an Obsidian. I liked what it had to offer but I have somewhat high ambients even in the winter and I read everywhere (even OCN) about how the air-cooling performance was lackluster. I sold mine to another member and went over the ATCS 840 which has a lot of the same features but supposedly better air-cooling capabilities.

*The Obsidian was configured as follows:*

Rear Fan: stock but flipped to intake
Lower Fan: stock
Roof Fans: x3 Sycthe SlipStream 1200RPM
CPU Fan: Generic 2000RPM/88CFM

*The 840 is configured:*

Rear Fan: Generic 2000RPM/88CFM
Roof Fans: x2 Scythe Ultra Kaze 2000RPM
CPU Fan: Scythe Ultra Kaze 2000RPM
Front Fan: Stock 230mm
HDD Cage Fans: x2 Scythe SlipStream 1200RPM

*Prime95 Small FFT Sustained Load Temps (hottest core):*

Obsidian: 69*C
ATCS 840: 73*C

GPU idles and loads are approx 5*C warmer as well in the 840. This is with the fan resting at its 40% idle.

So there you have it. The ATCS even with a considerable amount of additional fan power is beaten by the Corsair in an air-cooling only test. And before anyone calls BS/fanboy on me please glance down at the current specs for my sig rig.









EDIT: For those wondering why I didn't do the same rear intake setup on the 840 to better level the playing field, I did. The temperatures were best when configured as I listed above. While you can technically shoehorn a 38mm fan between the Mega and the rear case fan, it seems that it would be less than ideal.


nice temps i now it's different from my cpu but I just installed the mega and OC'd to 4.0ghz 1.5v my max load is 47-49C


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy* 
I have some information that I think some of you will enjoy:

I had an Obsidian. I liked what it had to offer but I have somewhat high ambients even in the winter and I read everywhere (even OCN) about how the air-cooling performance was lackluster. I sold mine to another member and went over the ATCS 840 which has a lot of the same features but supposedly better air-cooling capabilities.

*The Obsidian was configured as follows:*

Rear Fan: stock but flipped to intake
Lower Fan: stock
Roof Fans: x3 Sycthe SlipStream 1200RPM
CPU Fan: Generic 2000RPM/88CFM

*The 840 is configured:*

Rear Fan: Generic 2000RPM/88CFM
Roof Fans: x2 Scythe Ultra Kaze 2000RPM
CPU Fan: Scythe Ultra Kaze 2000RPM
Front Fan: Stock 230mm
HDD Cage Fans: x2 Scythe SlipStream 1200RPM

*Prime95 Small FFT Sustained Load Temps (hottest core):*

Obsidian: 69*C
ATCS 840: 73*C

GPU idles and loads are approx 5*C warmer as well in the 840. This is with the fan resting at its 40% idle.

So there you have it. The ATCS even with a considerable amount of additional fan power is beaten by the Corsair in an air-cooling only test. And before anyone calls BS/fanboy on me please glance down at the current specs for my sig rig.









EDIT: For those wondering why I didn't do the same rear intake setup on the 840 to better level the playing field, I did. The temperatures were best when configured as I listed above. While you can technically shoehorn a 38mm fan between the Mega and the rear case fan, it seems that it would be less than ideal.

Those are pretty good temps on air imo


----------



## 21276

Just received mine in the mail, I simply cannot believe how big it is. Pictures do no justice for this beauty. It makes my CM690 look like a runt. Will post up pics as soon as I can find a camera and get my build started.


----------



## Bacheezi

just got it







, just routing cables atm.

very easy O_O


----------



## 45nm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rizmo*


quick question.... can someone please verify that this case can fit an ATI Radeon 5970 without any modification? The size of the card is 12.2 inches in length. I current have a GTX 280 in the case and I just wanted to make sure it will fit.


Yes it will fit. There may be an inch or even an inch and a half of clearance.


----------



## Oupavoc

List updated









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatliner*


Just received mine in the mail, I simply cannot believe how big it is. Pictures do no justice for this beauty. It makes my CM690 look like a runt. Will post up pics as soon as I can find a camera and get my build started.


Lets see this beauty. Yeah it dwarfs the CM690









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*











just got it







, just routing cables atm.

very easy O_O


Yeah the cable management is great, one of the best ive seen in a case in a while


----------



## ALIGN

A few pics of me build i finished today. Just waiting for me 5970


----------



## ecaftermath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy* 
I have some information that I think some of you will enjoy:

I had an Obsidian. I liked what it had to offer but I have somewhat high ambients even in the winter and I read everywhere (even OCN) about how the air-cooling performance was lackluster. I sold mine to another member and went over the ATCS 840 which has a lot of the same features but supposedly better air-cooling capabilities.

*The Obsidian was configured as follows:*

Rear Fan: stock but flipped to intake
Lower Fan: stock
Roof Fans: x3 Sycthe SlipStream 1200RPM
CPU Fan: Generic 2000RPM/88CFM

*The 840 is configured:*

Rear Fan: Generic 2000RPM/88CFM
Roof Fans: x2 Scythe Ultra Kaze 2000RPM
CPU Fan: Scythe Ultra Kaze 2000RPM
Front Fan: Stock 230mm
HDD Cage Fans: x2 Scythe SlipStream 1200RPM

*Prime95 Small FFT Sustained Load Temps (hottest core):*

Obsidian: 69*C
ATCS 840: 73*C

GPU idles and loads are approx 5*C warmer as well in the 840. This is with the fan resting at its 40% idle.

So there you have it. The ATCS even with a considerable amount of additional fan power is beaten by the Corsair in an air-cooling only test. And before anyone calls BS/fanboy on me please glance down at the current specs for my sig rig.









EDIT: For those wondering why I didn't do the same rear intake setup on the 840 to better level the playing field, I did. The temperatures were best when configured as I listed above. While you can technically shoehorn a 38mm fan between the Mega and the rear case fan, it seems that it would be less than ideal.

Nice tests!!


----------



## Bacheezi

finished it last night, nicest build i've ever done









i haven't put in my fan controller yet, when i do i'll hide those fan wires.

how do you add 5.25 drives? i cant figure out how to take off the panels.
Do you take off the whole front cover? I hope not


----------



## kckyle

pop off the front cover. it's alot easier than other cases for some reason.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ALIGN* 
A few pics of me build i finished today. Just waiting for me 5970

























Nice I like it. The blue stands out really nice because of the black interior









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bacheezi* 









finished it last night, nicest build i've ever done









i haven't put in my fan controller yet, when i do i'll hide those fan wires.

how do you add 5.25 drives? i cant figure out how to take off the panels.
Do you take off the whole front cover? I hope not









Yean nice job, for sure after the fan wire are gone it will look nice and clean. To add a 2.25 drive you simply put ur hand at the bottom of the front cover and pull, remove the bezel and install drive and put cover back on, its that easy. Its not a big deal


----------



## new001

I've been thinking... Since this has been numbered and lettered "800D," do you guys think we'll see more from Corsair? I would really love a mid-tower reinterpretation, like the HAF 922 and 932.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *new001* 
I've been thinking... Since this has been numbered and lettered "800D," do you guys think we'll see more from Corsair? I would really love a mid-tower reinterpretation, like the HAF 922 and 932.


Last I heard they are working on a mid tower case as we speak. Who knows they might release it in time for the holidays


----------



## new001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
Last I heard they are working on a mid tower case as we speak. Who knows they might release it in time for the holidays









As sweet as that would be, they'd have to release sometime next week unless they expected everyone to pay for the probably expensive case with overnight shipping. lol. But yes, I'm excited for that and the CM 690 II.


----------



## fraudbrand

Add me up !!


----------



## Oupavoc

List updated









Quote:


Originally Posted by *fraudbrand* 
Add me up !!










Very nice and clean, good job.


----------



## mfmukhtar786

I'de like to join. I will add pictures as soon as I start to build my new rig. Got most of the parts in but have finals this week so all my time will be spent studying.

I do have a few questions I hope you 800D experts can help me out with...

I want to replace 3 of the included 140mm fans and add 4 more 120mm fans on the extra spots.

I am going with a red and black theme for this machine and would like the fans to be red and black as well.

The plan:

- Replace all 3 of the stock fans with 3 new red and black 140 mm fans.
- Add 3 120mm red and black fans on top.
- Add one more 120mm or 140 mm fan on the bottom in the PSU chamber. *Will either 140mm or 120mm fit here or just a 120mm?*

I am also using a Corsair H50 as my CPU cooler. I want to mount it at the rear and change this to an intake setup.

Is it possible to set 2 140mm fans on the H50 radiator as a push/pull configuration? Or will I have to go with 2 120mms or a 140mm and a 120mm?

Basically, the rear and bottom fans will intake air and the top 3 fans will blow the air out.

I would really appreciate any and all help to answer my questions. Also please recommend some good and silent red and black 140mm and 120mm fans.

Thanks.


----------



## 45nm

Oupavoc how do you like the 800D in comparison to the Cosmos S and ATCS 840 you previously had ?


----------



## kckyle

heres mine
i know i know...its long due....but i present you....war pig!!


----------



## ALIGN

a few new pics!!
















Just need to get the duster on thast side panel


----------



## oliverw92

What coolant and tubing is that?


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Just bought my 800D. It comes in either tomorrow or Tuesday


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*


Just bought my 800D. It comes in either tomorrow or Tuesday










Which site did you get it from? Amazon has it for $289 with no tax and no shipping, was thinking of getting from there just hoping there is another sale on them.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfmukhtar786*


I'de like to join. I will add pictures as soon as I start to build my new rig. Got most of the parts in but have finals this week so all my time will be spent studying.

I do have a few questions I hope you 800D experts can help me out with...

I want to replace 3 of the included 140mm fans and add 4 more 120mm fans on the extra spots.

I am going with a red and black theme for this machine and would like the fans to be red and black as well.

The plan:

- Replace all 3 of the stock fans with 3 new red and black 140 mm fans.
- Add 3 120mm red and black fans on top.
- Add one more 120mm or 140 mm fan on the bottom in the PSU chamber. *Will either 140mm or 120mm fit here or just a 120mm?*

I am also using a Corsair H50 as my CPU cooler. I want to mount it at the rear and change this to an intake setup.

Is it possible to set 2 140mm fans on the H50 radiator as a push/pull configuration? Or will I have to go with 2 120mms or a 140mm and a 120mm?

Basically, the rear and bottom fans will intake air and the top 3 fans will blow the air out.

I would really appreciate any and all help to answer my questions. Also please recommend some good and silent red and black 140mm and 120mm fans.

Thanks.



Well, yes you will be able to replace the stock fans with different 140mm fans and you can also add a 120 or 140mm at the bottom for intake beside the psu. Well I know for a fact that a 120mm will fit since I tried it. As for the H50, you can add an extra fan for push/pull but I think its a 120mm fan.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *45nm*


Oupavoc how do you like the 800D in comparison to the Cosmos S and ATCS 840 you previously had ?



Well, its totally different in style and function. The antec 1200 and cosmos s are great air cooler. But during the time I used those cases I was on air cooling. There great case but I needed something bigger and easier to work with. The 1200 was a pain in the ass to clean the filters. Removing all those thumb screws is hell. Well the Cosmos s was great to work with and is a great case but like I said I needed something bigger for my needs. The ATCS 840 is prob one of my favorite case. It was really great to work with and I like it so much that I'm using it as the case for my backup rig. It was huge, good looking, great for watercooling (what I used it for), motherboard tray and made out of aluminum. And now the 800D, where do I start. It's even bigger then the other case and it has great features, hotswap, black interior, great for watercooling (what I'm using it for) 3 way cards compatible. Easy to work with. For air cooling it's actually not bad I was getting 45c.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


heres mine
i know i know...its long due....but i present you....war pig!!


























































































































































Nice pictures and nice parts









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALIGN*


a few new pics!!
















Just need to get the duster on thast side panel


















Man nice setup, I really nice it. Nice and clean. Good job mate


----------



## i7bigrig

The obsidian seems like a great case and all. I plan to watercool, but I'm still extremely concerned that the provided intake is not going to be enough for a 360 rad. What do you guys think?


----------



## oliverw92

What do you mean the provided intake? THe top is designed for a 360 rad.


----------



## ALIGN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
What coolant and tubing is that?

Its 1/2" ID - 3/4" OD XSPC tubing and Thermochill EC6 uv blue coolant..


----------



## mazza-

i got one about a week ago.
here it is in all it's naked glory!!!
















compare with CM 690:
















































this is what i think of my antec 900: a drink holder:








compare GTX 260+ and GTX 280 XD
















got rid of xigmatek dark knight for this:








than watercooling








and finally the case itself








































omigawd mom thought se was helping with the watercooling, not knowing that the hole she measured that pump to sit next to was actually a spare tesing PSU and that my 1000W is much longer XD
















boring antec case, to small
























OMIGAWD dad threw it out of the door!
































































no worries i r fixin it!!


----------



## mazza-

so here are the specs for the build, and everything going into it;
the ones in red are in the mail

Intel Core i7 920 D0 [cooled by Megahalem Mega Shadow Deluxe]
ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 X58
6GB (3x2GB) G.Skill PI DDR3 1600MHz
MSI GTX 280 [cooled by Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280]
Zotac GTX 280
Amptac Pyramid 1000W
Western Digital 750GB (boot;7 Ultimate x64, Vista Ultimate X64, Ubuntu X64)
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB
Pioneer Blu-ray Writer
Logitech G15 Gen1
Razer Lachesis
BenQ G2400WD 24" HD LCD
Acer AL 2416W 24" LCD [secondary, dying from age]
Sennheiser HD 465
Antec 900

ok now the watercooling parts;

Swiftech Apogee GTZ SE CPU Waterblock
TFC Xchanger - Triple Radiator 360
[ 3x Coolermaster Green LED 90CFM 19dBa 2000RPM fans]
another Coolermaster Green LED 90CFM 19 dBa 2000RPM fan for the back
Swiftech MCP 655-B
EK-D5 X-TOP - Acetal G1/4 Rev.2
Bitspower G1/4 Silver Shining Mini D-Plug Set [for pump]
Bitspower G1/4 Black Sparkle Muti-Transfer Coupler [for fill port]
Feser Tube Active UV Hose 1/2 ID UV Acid Green 2.5m
Polypropylene T 1/2" Fitting [for fill port]

Misc. parts:
Corsair Obsidian Series 800D Case
Bitspower Dual 20cm Cold Cathode Kit Green
3pin Fan power splitter x5
3pin Extension Cable x3
Cold Cathode Extension Cable x2
Zalman Microphone ZM-MIC 1
Swiftech MCB-120 Rev2 Radbox [not in use]
Bitspower G1/4 Silver Diamond 1/2 High Flow Fitting x6


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mazza-* 
i got one about a week ago.










Cool, nice job. That comparison is crazy, here are a few of mine


----------



## dranseth

Before I purchase this case, what I want to know is where there are 140mm fans, can they be replaced with 120mm fans, or would new holes have to be drilled. Thanks...


----------



## Tator Tot

Yes they can be.


----------



## Cyclonicks

you shall now add me to the list of 800D owners!

and hum.. did anybody else thought of doing this? :


























painted the plates with high temp ''low gloss black'' engine paint that I cooked @ 300f for 2 hours..


----------



## Bacheezi

Sigh, my PSU I purchased just to keep my case looking clean (XFX 850W) crapped out >_> now I need to redo everything! ugh

got the enermax revo 1050 instead though


----------



## mazza-

nice


----------



## Oupavoc

List updated









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cyclonicks* 
you shall now add me to the list of 800D owners!

and hum.. did anybody else thought of doing this? :

painted the plates with high temp ''low gloss black'' engine paint that I cooked @ 300f for 2 hours..

That's a great idea. I like it. Nice mod. I'm thinking about removing the bottom HDD cage and add a font air intake









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bacheezi* 
Sigh, my PSU I purchased just to keep my case looking clean (XFX 850W) crapped out >_> now I need to redo everything! ugh

got the enermax revo 1050 instead though









Sorry to hear that, but that ernermax is sweet


----------



## dranseth

I guess I have one more question. What is the length of the 5.12" drive bay? Reason being I am oredering watercooling components along with the case, but i want to ensure the res and pump will fit up there. Not looking for a height, just a length.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dranseth* 
I guess I have one more question. What is the length of the 5.12" drive bay? Reason being I am oredering watercooling components along with the case, but i want to ensure the res and pump will fit up there. Not looking for a height, just a length.

There standard, it should fit up there


----------



## Metal425

How is the airflow in this case? I'm debating between this case, and a CM ATCS 840.


----------



## 21276

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metal425*


How is the airflow in this case? I'm debating between this case, and a CM ATCS 840.


Case is really best used with water cooling, temps under air haven't been a big selling point.

Rig update!

Back under water baby


----------



## Enigma8750

That case hit a line drive down Center field with that one. I love the thought that went into this case. It is well worth the money you pay for it and it will serve anyone in any situation very well. Great Thread.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metal425* 
How is the airflow in this case? I'm debating between this case, and a CM ATCS 840.

Well they are both great cases, I got them both and I like them equally. AS for air flow, it is best to change stock fans and add a fan at the bottom as intake. Also modding the case by removing the HDD cage and modding the front for a fan is easily doable. Also you can intake front the top and back and exhaust from the bottom if you don't care about dust, but filters could be bout too









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatliner* 
Case is really best used with water cooling, temps under air haven't been a big selling point.

Rig update!

Back under water baby


































Nice finally







, I've been to busy to reinstall my watercooling, on air currently and waiting for some time off


----------



## 21276

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
Nice finally







, I've been to busy to reinstall my watercooling, on air currently and waiting for some time off









Believe me, I would have loved to have had this loop installed last week when I built the rig, but I had to wait on new barbs (since I accidentally broke one...) before I could do anything.

I've learned one thing about myself this past few days, and that is that I trust my WC loop far more than stock heat sinks. I was so nervous that those cheap little push pins were going to pop out and temps would skyrocket.


----------



## N2Gaming

I like the 4x hot swoppable bays and the amount of room mixed w/awesome cable management. I'm just don't like the plain square look of it's exterior. I'd pay $150.00 for one.


----------



## triggs75

Took the plunge this week and all I can say is WOW this case is large and is going to be a lot of fun.

Here are a couple of pics of it in size comparison to my current HAF 922 case.



















This is going to be a fun build as I have a lot of ideas from this site and your guys build logs already. Build log to come after the holidays.

Chad


----------



## 45nm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggs75*


Took the plunge this week and all I can say is WOW this case is large and is going to be a lot of fun.

Here are a couple of pics of it in size comparison to my current HAF 922 case.



















This is going to be a fun build as I have a lot of ideas from this site and your guys build logs already. Build log to come after the holidays.

Chad


Full towers in general are large. A more fairer comparison would have been a HAF 932 and 800D. There would be little difference except in internal dimensions (800D would be longer). It looks fairly cramped with your build in the HAF 922.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *45nm*


Full towers in general are large. A more fairer comparison would have been a HAF 932 and 800D. There would be little difference except in internal dimensions (800D would be longer). It looks fairly cramped with your build in the HAF 922.


Yeah, When I purchased my 922, I had no plans on liquid cooling, but you know how that goes. It was a fun build, but now I want to try and cool the GPU and have some more room to play with.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Thanks for the comments, thinking of a few changes, there will be two fillports next to the pci-e ports for emptying, although still not sure if i want them there, bottom of the case would be better really but there is no room! The two in the top will stay there for filling. I'm also gonna change one of the fan controllers for some kind of temperature display, thinking two little screens. I don't want it ending up looking exactly like this build though:










So has anyone got any ideas?










Thats the motherboard btw, MSI Eclipse Plus







Should be here today.


have you pulled the trigger on the white powder coat yet? i bought a HAF 932 and was going to do RAL2009 Bright Orange interior and exterior powder coat, but might let HAF sit in the corner and buy this 800D and do some off the wall full powder coat like Candy Red, Candy Orange, or even Black Lava which is almost RED


----------



## oliverw92

Nope decided to wait a while on this


----------



## Metal425

Add me in!

I just got mine!

Pics will be up soon.


----------



## FragaGeddon

Anybody know the max size of tubing that will fit through the back or bottom tubing holes?
I'm going to see if there's any boxing day sales on this case.


----------



## DEVAST8

Hi, I'm using 5/8" O.D. tubing but I'm almost certain that you'd be able to use 3/4" O.D tubing.

If not, this is something that can be easily fixed by using a hole saw.


----------



## oliverw92

Ive seen people use 3/4", if it is abit tight you can always take out the grommet to make the hole bigger


----------



## Metal425

Any recommendation on what size tubing I should use for my new CPU loop?


----------



## oliverw92

1/2" id 3/4" od.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metal425* 
Any recommendation on what size tubing I should use for my new CPU loop?

I'd go for 7/16in. ID X 5/8in. OD Tubing 1/2" Barbs. This gives you a tight fit on the barbs, unless you are planning on compression fittings.


----------



## DEVAST8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggs75*


I'd go for 7/16in. ID X 5/8in. OD Tubing 1/2" Barbs. This gives you a tight fit on the barbs, unless you are planning on compression fittings.


Agreed

7/16 ID x 5/8 OD offers good flow and easier bend radius then the 3/4" tubing.

I use this size tubing with bitspower black sparkle compression fittings and it looks pretty sexy.


----------



## Metal425

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DEVAST8* 
Agreed

7/16 ID x 5/8 OD offers good flow and easier bend radius then the 3/4" tubing.

I use this size tubing with bitspower black sparkle compression fittings and it looks pretty sexy.


Pics?


----------



## Oupavoc

List updated









Nice pics guys, I also would like to add. imo I would use 7/16" tubing because it makes a great seaL with 1/2" barbs and will help prevent leaks


----------



## Metal425

I think for my CPU loop I'm going to use 1/2" tubing.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Otherbuns

I'm probably having this case for my upcoming build (yet to be named, but name candidates are Gladiator or Sanguine). Watercooled with Maximus III Formula (or Extreme, depends on how the Extreme turns out) and 58xx cards. Not sure if I'll have to mod it though, a 360 rad and a 140 should be enough.


----------



## oliverw92

You might as well go x58 if you are gonna get the maximus formula or the extreme.


----------



## Metal425

Actually, I'm going to go with 7/16" tubing.


----------



## DEVAST8

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metal425* 
Pics?

Here's one: I have since redone the tubing and radiator but I don't have any current pics.


----------



## ontariotl

I finally bit the bullet and got myself the 800D. I haven't had any regrets at all. I can easily run 2 watercooling loops with no issues.










































*Cooled by none other than the HK 3.0*









*I switched out Scythe Ultra Kaze 2000's for some silent Scythe Gentle Typhoons and OMG, so quiet now







And I even managed to get an older Thermochill PA120.3 to fit*









*5970 cooled by EK nickel plated waterblock. I can finally reach 1 Ghz running at 39c max temp*









*External rad for the 5970. I was going to install it internally but didnt want the heat generated by the card flowing in the case*


----------



## Enigma8750

very well concieved but I smell Lian Li somewhere in there....


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ontariotl* 
I finally bit the bullet and got myself the 800D. I haven't had any regrets at all. I can easily run 2 watercooling loops with no issues.


Very nice build.

Chad


----------



## Valen

Oh dear!

I have been running this case for a month or so now, but I have harun into a few issues!

With my CM Stacker case, I was able to run Prime95 / video editing on my 4Ghx I7 920 forever.

Now, when I convert video, play Modern Warefare 2 or Prime 95, my CPU temps creep to 92c!!

Then I get the blue sreen!!

I have tried resetting my Noctua air cooler and changing to pointing back, or top, but no difference!

I have all fans blowing at full speed, but still the blue screen.

Anyway, I am new to watercooling and I need help. Please give me your thoughts on the below points:

1: Should I go for the Corsair H50 to help with temps? (As air flow & 800D do not mix)

2: Zalman RESERATOR-XT-BLACK a good option?

3: If you say I need 'proper water', can you make it easy for me and tell me what I need to get going?

Keep in mind my 3 x GTX 260's run fine, I just need to keep my i7 920 DO under control.

Many thanks

Val


----------



## phaseshift

did you add 120 mm fans up top? if not I suggest you do, put 3x 120 mm fans and use tham as exhaust. Flip over your rear exhaust and make it as an intake.


----------



## GroundZeroLight

hi, I'm new overclock.net and I building my new, and first, rig with this case (also including classified and i7 920 DO). I hope to get the parts in the next few days (3-4).

Its going to be air cooled (thermalright ifx-14 BP/w 3x 140mm fans, pci coolers, etc) for the next month or so, until I scavenge up the money for the a triple and 2x rad. Plz look forward to it







.


----------



## mfmukhtar786

Ok, so I am in the middle of my build. Here's the setup:

Case: Obsidian 800D
CPU: i7 920
PSU: Corsair 1000HX
MB: x58 Classified
GPU: Asus 5870
HD: 1 TB WD, adding SSDs later
RAM: 6 GB Corsair Dominator
CPU Cooling: Corsair H50

I have run into a little problem though...

I have 2 fans right now, rear (changed to intake) and bottom fans, that have the 3 pin connectors for power. However I am already using the 2 available 3 pin connectors on the motherboard for HDD and Corsair H50 fans.

How can I power these other two fans? Thanks for help.


----------



## fraudbrand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
did you add 120 mm fans up top? if not I suggest you do, put 3x 120 mm fans and use tham as exhaust. Flip over your rear exhaust and make it as an intake.

This. It makes a 20 degree difference in internal case temps for me.


----------



## Ragsters

Get one of these!
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10...?tl=g47c17s424


----------



## Valen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


did you add 120 mm fans up top? if not I suggest you do, put 3x 120 mm fans and use tham as exhaust. Flip over your rear exhaust and make it as an intake.


Yeah Phaseshift, I have 3 x Enermax Clusters 120mm sucking air out. I did try having the rear as intake blowing air onto the Noctua, but it made no real difference. (i7 920 DO @4ghz btw)

I also have the additional 120mm fan fitted to the additional fan bay below with the cover removed to give the lower 140mm a bit more air to pull in.

I wonder if I should replace the 140mm fans with the 120mm clusters? Combined with the H50 surley temps should drop?


----------



## Valen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ragsters*


Get one of these!
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10...?tl=g47c17s424


Ragstars, I actually did just order an 8 channel fan controller! Besides keeping the insides tidy, it will allow me to fun the fans at 100%!

I will try to get pics up later.

PS: I seen a 120mm fan that can fit on the front as an intake (Takes up 2 x bays), are these any good?


----------



## Valen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfmukhtar786*


Ok, so I am in the middle of my build. Here's the setup:

Case: Obsidian 800D
CPU: i7 920
PSU: Corsair 1000HX
MB: x58 Classified
GPU: Asus 5870
HD: 1 TB WD, adding SSDs later
RAM: 6 GB Corsair Dominator
CPU Cooling: Corsair H50

I have run into a little problem though...

I have 2 fans right now, rear (changed to intake) and bottom fans, that have the 3 pin connectors for power. However I am already using the 2 available 3 pin connectors on the motherboard for HDD and Corsair H50 fans.

How can I power these other two fans? Thanks for help.


See these...

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Shark...-One-Connector)

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Akasa...Splitter-Cable

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Zalma...s-x4-upto-fans)

Or this which I just ordered....

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Scyth...Fan-Controller


----------



## GroundZeroLight

Will the fan splitters be safe for a mb with 150 cfm+ deltas?


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valen*


Ragstars, I actually did just order an 8 channel fan controller! Besides keeping the insides tidy, it will allow me to fun the fans at 100%!

I will try to get pics up later.

PS: I seen a 120mm fan that can fit on the front as an intake (Takes up 2 x bays), are these any good?


I believe the 120's take up 3 bays. It's the 80's that take up two bays


----------



## Valen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
I believe the 120's take up 3 bays. It's the 80's that take up two bays

Your quite right!

http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/ac...00_detail.html

Seems like a good job. Dust filters are a bonus. 800rpm enough?


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valen*


Yeah Phaseshift, I have 3 x Enermax Clusters 120mm sucking air out. I did try having the rear as intake blowing air onto the Noctua, but it made no real difference. (i7 920 DO @4ghz btw)

I also have the additional 120mm fan fitted to the additional fan bay below with the cover removed to give the lower 140mm a bit more air to pull in.

I wonder if I should replace the 140mm fans with the 120mm clusters? Combined with the H50 surley temps should drop?


what position is your HSF in? east/west? north south? I suggest north south config blowing into the top exhaust fans


----------



## Valen

I had it in both east/west & north south (Changing the rear fan accordingly)

This is the cooler...

noctua nh-u12p

I just ordered the H50 (For a push / pull configuration) and 3 x Enermax 120mm fans to replace the Corsair fans. I hope this in conjunction with the 8 x fan controller things will get a lot cooler.

If not, then water will be my only option!


----------



## oliverw92

Valen you have got a pretty high oc for air, the high temps aren't really surprising me. The H50 should do well along with the other fans.

Whoever is trying to run Deltas off motherboard headers, i wouldn't advice it! They draw a large amount of current and even running one could end up damaging the motherboard. Two would almost definately do some damage.


----------



## Valen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Valen you have got a pretty high oc for air, the high temps aren't really surprising me. The H50 should do well along with the other fans.

Whoever is trying to run Deltas off motherboard headers, i wouldn't advice it! They draw a large amount of current and even running one could end up damaging the motherboard. Two would almost definately do some damage.

Guess your right Oliver, the Coolermaster Stacker 832 I had before was pretty much a wind tunnel with perferated sides, so it's no suprise changing to the 800D yeilds much higher temps!

I am now toying with the idea of perferating my 800D window!

Anybody done simple mods on their case yet?


----------



## oliverw92

If you are going to mod the window, i would suggest, rather than drilling loads of little holes, getting a couple of dual rad grills and drill out large holes with a hole saw behind them. Would look much neater.


----------



## GroundZeroLight

Thanks for the warning. I'll just run them off a fan controller.
Is there a recommended voltage a mb header can take or average rpm rate? thanks again.


----------



## oliverw92

It doesn't work like that, they supply a max of 12v, the fan won't try and draw more than that (they are designed for 12v) however they are designed for a certain amount of amps. Check your motherboard manual, it should say. If you draw too many you risk damaging the delicate tracks.


----------



## Valen

Thanks for the advice so far guys.

What's the story with the fan supplied with the H50? It's 1700 RPM right?

I want to replace them so I can use a push / pull system, will 1200 RPM do? Or should I go for 120mm Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1450 rpm??

I did plan to get the Enermax Cluster's as I have them all over my case already, but I don't want to hamper performance. (I rip a lot of BluRays and convert videos but can't due to blue screens with core temps @ 90+)

As always, your advice would be invaluable


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valen*


Or should I go for 120mm Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1450 rpm??


I would do this. Some H50 users have reported favorable results when swapping the stock fan, which looks like a basic Young Lin Tech design (the factory in which they're made is also home to Yate Loon's production lines), with something with better pressure, especially a good 38mm-thick fan.


----------



## GroundZeroLight

thanks +1rep


----------



## Clox

These are on sale right now for $249.00 plus $14.99 1-2 day ground shipping at NCIX Canada.
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...r&promoid=1012

They are $234.00 with no deal on shipping at NCIX USA. 
http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=...r&promoid=1012

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ontariotl*


I finally bit the bullet and got myself the 800D. I haven't had any regrets at all. I can easily run 2 watercooling loops with no issues.


Nice work!


----------



## FragaGeddon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Clox* 
These are on sale right now for $249.00 plus $14.99 1-2 day ground shipping at NCIX Canada.
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...r&promoid=1012

They are $234.00 with no deal on shipping at NCIX USA.
http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=...r&promoid=1012

Nice work!

Yup, just bought one myself.


----------



## Valen

Ok guys

Looking at suggestions for the following..

To replace the 2 x 140mm fans, I think this is a quality fan that shifts a lot of air @ 19dbs. What do you think?

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Noctu...Quiet-Case-Fan

Also, for my push / pull on the H50, these...

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/s...tml?scy-tp1850

eh?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treacherous Intellect* 

~Merry Christmas All~











*From Your Friends at the
Cooler Master Storm Scout Club.*


----------



## Valen

Nice pic Enigma. Thanks ;-)

Regarding my quest to lower temps in my case, it seems quite clear the the windowed side panel starves the case of cool air.

My idle CPU temps with fans @ 100% are 42c.

When I removed the side panel, temps dropped straight away to a 35C idle.

Has anyone modded they windowed panel with holes? (Or a 200mm fan)?

Is it easy to do?


----------



## oliverw92

Modding it would be easy. a 220mm fan would be quite nice, but hard to cut a hole for, unlesss you did it with a dremel and the rotary attatchment, in which case it would be pretty simple.


----------



## Valen

Oh I do indeed have a Dremel Oliver!

These look cool.. (No pun intended)

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Antec...-CASE-FAN-SIZE

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/180mm...eed-Controller

I like the Silverstone as it fits into my Enermax cluster 'white led' theme, and being smaller, makes it easier to fit space wise. (I think)

Silverstone @ full = 150CFM / 36db
Big Boy @ full = 134 CFM / 30db

Seems to be a trade off here! I am also thinking the bigger fan covers more area, thus blowing air onto the CPU and GPU. (I have 3 x GTX260's working overtime)

Ohh I wish I knew what I was talking about lol


----------



## oliverw92

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/coo...ize-case-fan/4

Check that out. Shows how much manufacturers lie!


----------



## Valen

Damn Oliver!! That puts my mind at ease! I ordered the Big Boy a few hours ago due to it having a thinner frame. (Don't want to have problems with the fan hitting the GPU's).

I will post pics of the build once I get the parts.

So far I have the following ordered...

2 x Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm 1850 RPM (To fit to the H50 for push / pull config)
1 x Corsair H50 v2 cooler
1 x Big Boy 200mm fan for the side panel mod (Dremel all charged and ready ;-) )
2 x Enermax Cluster 120mm fans to replace the 140mm Corsair fans
1 x fan controller to control 8 fans

This will surely drop my 42 idle temps!!!

+ Rep Oliver


----------



## FragaGeddon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FragaGeddon* 
Yup, just bought one myself.

Just ordered a triple rad and some Feser 1/2" ID tubing.


----------



## freakb18c1

add me


----------



## Valen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


add me



















What temps are you getting on your case? I gather your CPU is overclocked?


----------



## Valen

Well, I now have some of the parts I need to get moving on with modding the side panel.

I got some nice mesh to replace the window panel. I just need to spray it matt black to match.

But for now, I have managed to remove the window. (2 of the nuts holding it were reccessed into the plastic, so a bit of fine drilling around the nut was required so I could get the plairs in to romove it).

The next step, now that I have measured and taped the mesh to size, is to cut it. (Dremel at the ready)!!

I will post pics later if anyone is interested.


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valen*


Well, I now have some of the parts I need to get moving on with modding the side panel.

I got some nice mesh to replace the window panel. I just need to spray it matt black to match.

But for now, I have managed to remove the window. (2 of the nuts holding it were reccessed into the plastic, so a bit of fine drilling around the nut was required so I could get the plairs in to romove it).

The next step, now that I have measured and taped the mesh to size, is to cut it. (Dremel at the ready)!!

I will post pics later if anyone is interested.



Looking forward to seeing those pics. I'm getting ready to mod too


----------



## 45nm

Is there a specific size of 120mm fans that the Corsair Obsidian can take. Can it handle the 38mm Ultra Kaze's in the top as exhaust and in the bottom near the psu ?

Would it also be possible to mount 2 Scythe Ultra Kaze's with a Corsair H50 Push/Pull configuration ?


----------



## Pings

Add me I just got mine yesterday. I had to get a hole new desk, because this thing is huge. Luckily Staples had a desk that would fit it and was also on clearance for only 35 bucks. I did some very simple but effective mods to the case. I took off the rear 140mm fan and put some Velcro on it and through it in the in the front drive bays. I set that up for fresh air intake. I removed 3 drive bay covers and add a piece of A.C. RYAN Meshx. So far a great case, by far the best I ever had.


----------



## Valen

Nice work Pings!!

Very simple yet effective! Whats your temps on that?

I am nearly finished my mods, my order arrives today so hopefully everything should do completed by tomorrow.

The side panel has been my main issue, but once I get my 200mm Big Boy Antec fan, I can get measuring.

I have a mesh side panel nearly ready to go, but I am toying with the idea of cutting the Corsair PVC window to fit the fan straight into it.

With a bit of careful cutting, it should look great!

As the 200mm fan will be an intake, I am considering having my H50 push / pull config set an an exhaust. I will need to do a few tests though.

to 45nm, those 38mm fans should fit ok.


----------



## Pings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valen* 
Nice work Pings!!

Very simple yet effective! Whats your temps on that?

I am nearly finished my mods, my order arrives today so hopefully everything should do completed by tomorrow.

The side panel has been my main issue, but once I get my 200mm Big Boy Antec fan, I can get measuring.

I have a mesh side panel nearly ready to go, but I am toying with the idea of cutting the Corsair PVC window to fit the fan straight into it.

With a bit of careful cutting, it should look great!

As the 200mm fan will be an intake, I am considering having my H50 push / pull config set an an exhaust. I will need to do a few tests though.

to 45nm, those 38mm fans should fit ok.

The lowest I've seen in this case was 25Â°C, and that was because the window was open and it got cold in my room. I idle around 28Â°C and I get around 54Â°C at full load. This is the second case where I put a fan for air intake in the drive bays. So it was the same temp in my last case, as long as there is a fan set up for air intake. I think you should get some good temps with a 200mm fan intake in the Corsair side panel window or modded mess. If you're gona use a windows. What you should do is go down to your local hardware store and find some Plexiglass or acrylic panels, and a use that for your mod. That way if you mess up you will always have the original.


----------



## Valen

Yeah I seen some good Plexiglass at my local B&Q (uk) so I will buy a sheet.

Citylink have just arrived with my new stuff! So now to action!

Back soon!


----------



## oliverw92

Be careful when cutting your acrylic


----------



## Valen

Yeah your right Oliver, I wasted a sheet a few hours ago. (Drilling bigger holes, it cracked)

So I used a dremel stone accessery and it worked a charm.

Now that I have my new window, I need to cover it in masking tape then draw the outline of the 200mm fan and start cutting again. (Might go for a 'vent' look to cover the fan blades, or maybe not cover it at all)!


----------



## oliverw92

When drilling turn the torque right down and put a block of wood underneath the hole, preferably clamp it to it, to stop it it cracking on exit. Do not have the drill too fast, neither too slow. And always make a pilot hole for holes over 6mm unless you are drilling in a drill press.


----------



## Valen

That's all been done now.

I am just thinking which way to mount the fan in a window. I want it to look as natural as possible.(For natural see 'professional')


----------



## oliverw92

Do you have a hole attachment for your dremel?


----------



## Valen

A hole attachment? I just did a google and seen one.

What's yours suggestions?


----------



## phaseshift

one more day till i get all the parts for my wc stay tuned guys


----------



## FragaGeddon

What size fan do you need for the bottom hard drive cage?
And what size fan is needed for the bottom portion of the case?


----------



## freakb18c1

140MM below the other 140mm fan that cools the hot swappable drives a 120mm fan goes there


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valen* 
A hole attachment? I just did a google and seen one.

What's yours suggestions?

Cut a big hole then put some mesh over it, or cut like 5 smaller holes so there is still some kind of grill


----------



## Valen

Nearly finished cutting the 200mm hole. Once thats done I will look at some fine mesh to cover it.

One question for H50 users, is it possbile to tie the two tubes together? They are at risk of hitting the side fan and I want them pulled back a bit. (Or I could change them so the tubes sit toward the roof)?


----------



## Dale-C

Hey guys. I am looking at getting this case, but does it have good airflow? And is there a good equivalent, cable management wise to this?


----------



## Valen

Hi Dale

This case, IMHO is average for air. (Depending on your set-up)

If your overclocking, be prepared to invest in good replacement fans. (My experience)

With 9 x fans fitted and a Noctua CPU push/pull cooler, my idle temps were 43c, blue screen @ 93c. (Prime 95 lasted 1 minute)

I upgraded to a H50 and removed the side panel, and temps have dropped by 11c.

Tomorrow, I will have 2 x 1850RPM Typhoons doing a push / pull on my H50 as exhaust, Enermax Clusters all over and a 200mm Big Boy blowing air into the side!

I hope to see temps 27c idle!!


----------



## Dale-C

Thanks for the reply Valen. 43C Idle, that is pretty bad, even with all the fans installed in the case. It seems that this case is mainly made for Water cooled systems.


----------



## Valen

Others have had lower temps on air, but it's just what happened to me.

It's an awesome case, the best I have had, but be prepared to spend a bit on quality fans. (I live in Ireland, so it's frosty here at the moment, but with a 2 month old baby, the heating is on a lot, but it's 06.45am now, no heating on and my idle is 31C as I type)


----------



## ShortySmalls

oo.. shinny i want one


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dale-C* 
Thanks for the reply Valen. 43C Idle, that is pretty bad, even with all the fans installed in the case. It seems that this case is mainly made for Water cooled systems.

Yeh it is for watercooling, but Valen is the only person i have ever seen with such dodgy temps. Note he is also overclocked to 4ghz on air, so in other cases you wouldn't see it much lower


----------



## BeerPowered

Im going to hunt for this case tomorrow, and see if I can find it locally before I pay a $95 shipping fee.

Worth $400 absolutely!


----------



## Valen

Wells folks, just finished my side panel mod!!

Steps taken to get it done...

1: Removing the side window was easy enough, if slightly hampered by two nuts being recessed into the window. (See pic) To remove them, I had to use a fine drill bit and drill around the nut to allow me to remove it with pointed pliers.

2: Once removed, I was able to measure out a copy of the Corsair window onto a sheet of acrylic to create a new window. (I did not want to use the original in case I wanted to use it again)

3: My next task was to measure the 200mm fan and screw mounts onto the new window. With careful use a Dremel, I created the 200mm circle.

4: To make the mounting holes for the fan, I made small pilot holes and made them bigger with the pointed 'stone' grinder from the Dremel. (I had to do this as using a bigger drill bit would crack the acrylic being so close to the 200mm edge)

5: I used a hand file to smooth out the cut circle, and then covered the edges with flex from a phono cable. (I split the wire and removed the core, but this is a temp until I recieve the U-Channel flex I am ordering)

6: To mount the fan, I used long rubber mounts. (See pic) They are very secure, and keep vibration to a minimum.

7: Before I started, I tested fan position for clearence, and it paid off. Once fitted, it was perfect! Temps went from 42C idle to 28C idle!

**See next post for more info**


----------



## SgtHop

I now own this case, so I think that qualifies me for the club. Please add me to the list.


----------



## Valen

To complete this job, I used the following...

200mm Antec Big Boy fan

2 x Scythe gentle typhoons 1850 rpm in a push / pull config on the Corsair H50 (Set as exhaust due to the 200mm as intake)

Enermax 120mm Cluster fans. 3 x on top as exhaust, 1 x under the 140mm HDD.

1 x NesteQ fan controller (8 x fan controller)

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## triggs75

Posted also in my build log;

Here is a shot with the side panel on showing the grill and fans for the bottom 240 RAD.










A Front view of how my set up will look like. I grabbed a couple Lian Li 3 1/2" bay converters and placed a 80mm Enermax fan behind it to have a little more air circulation. Also used the bay converter for my media reader. The converters are a pretty good match with the style and look of the case, I am very happy with the similarity.










Chad


----------



## Valen

Awesome work Chad!!

The red tubes really look perfect with the 800D's black inside.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valen* 
Awesome work Chad!!

The red tubes really look perfect with the 800D's black inside.

Thank you very much. Yeah the red tubes go really well with this case. I am very happy with this case.










Chad


----------



## oliverw92

Looks sweet!


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
Posted also in my build log;

Here is a shot with the side panel on showing the grill and fans for the bottom 240 RAD.










A Front view of how my set up will look like. I grabbed a couple Lian Li 3 1/2" bay converters and placed a 80mm Enermax fan behind it to have a little more air circulation. Also used the bay converter for my media reader. The converters are a pretty good match with the style and look of the case, I am very happy with the similarity.










Chad

hey chad i think it would be great if you did a little tutorial on how you put that 240mm on the side panel


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
hey chad i think it would be great if you did a little tutorial on how you put that 240mm on the side panel

I do not have much of a tutorial as I did not take that many pics, but here is the basics of it.

I removed the lower HDD cage to fit the 240 RAD. I cut out the side panel with a dremel for the 120mm fans and placed a bitspower RAD grill on the side panel to cover it up as you can see below. I just lined it up and marked the screw holes for the RAD grill then drilled away. I bolted the RAD grill to the side panel. The RAD and fans are inside the case.




























In this picture below, I cut out a section of the case that sticks out to make it flat so I can fit the 240RAD behind the metal of the case and place 2 120mm fans on the other side and bolt them together through the inside of the case through the drilled holes.

Since the top of the fans is going through the case, I added the Anti-vibration silicon pads just on the lower half of the fan to even it out. Worked great.

Not sure if that made since, but here is the pic of the RAD by itself and one with the fans attached.










Ignore the cables as I have not cleaned them up or finished sleeving the new pumps yet.










And here is a pic of the RAD and Pump placement inside the case










Hope that helps


----------



## Max!

I just bought one, ill post pictures on the weekend when i finish setting it up

only 1 thing I can see wrong with it. The drive bays are intensly annoying to put stuff in! i had to bend one of the supports with a pair of pliers to fit my xspc reseviour in it, and there are no places to secure with screws! Im gonna have to drill holes in the drive bay cage so i can secure my reseviour/pump combo properly


----------



## triggs75

One of my dislikes of this case is the flimsy side panels and the powder coat is very thin. But those two items are nothing compared to how awesome this case is.

Drilling and cutting cases is the fun part of building a system.


----------



## Oupavoc

List updated









Very nice mods guys, really like it







Sry for the late update, been busy with work and all. Postponed my mods till I get time to work on it. Again nice job.


----------



## ShadowFox19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
Thank you very much. Yeah the red tubes go really well with this case. I am very happy with this case.










Chad

Triggs,
Nice work!
How much space is there from the inside-top of the case to the edge of the MB? I'm wondering how thick of a RAD/FAN combo can fit up there.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowFox19* 
Triggs,
Nice work!
How much space is there from the inside-top of the case to the edge of the MB? I'm wondering how thick of a RAD/FAN combo can fit up there.

Thank you.

I have the EK RAD that is 47mm thick and I have 25mm fans attached to it. The remaining space I have is 34.9mm to the top of the motherboard.

Here is a closer pic.










Hope that helps


----------



## ShadowFox19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
Thank you.

I have the EK RAD that is 47mm thick and I have 25mm fans attached to it. The remaining space I have is 34.9mm to the top of the motherboard.

Here is a closer pic.










Hope that helps

Thank you!


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
I do not have much of a tutorial as I did not take that many pics, but here is the basics of it.

I removed the lower HDD cage to fit the 240 RAD. I cut out the side panel with a dremel for the 120mm fans and placed a bitspower RAD grill on the side panel to cover it up as you can see below. I just lined it up and marked the screw holes for the RAD grill then drilled away. I bolted the RAD grill to the side panel. The RAD and fans are inside the case.




























In this picture below, I cut out a section of the case that sticks out to make it flat so I can fit the 240RAD behind the metal of the case and place 2 120mm fans on the other side and bolt them together through the inside of the case through the drilled holes.

Since the top of the fans is going through the case, I added the Anti-vibration silicon pads just on the lower half of the fan to even it out. Worked great.

Not sure if that made since, but here is the pic of the RAD by itself and one with the fans attached.










Ignore the cables as I have not cleaned them up or finished sleeving the new pumps yet.










And here is a pic of the RAD and Pump placement inside the case










Hope that helps


what are your temps triggs? i'm planning to do that mod you just did great job man.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
what are your temps triggs? i'm planning to do that mod you just did great job man.

Thank you and good luck with your case, can't wait to see it.

This is also posted on my build log just now but posted here as well.

EVGA x58 SLI Board, i7 940 CPU OC'd to 3.69 and a EVGA 295 GPU are all in the same loop. I am sure if I pulled my GPU off the loop then I could get lower CPU temps, but I am happy with how it is running currently.

Here are some temps of my system, I have a i7 940 CPU OC'd down to 3.69 currently. Do not see a reason to put it at 4.0 although it is saved in my BIOS setting if wanting to raise it again.

Temp on Idle










Didn't have time to run it under full load for a long time, here is just 12 minutes using prime 95.










Here is a shot of when my system was *on air* and in my HAF922 Case.










Chad


----------



## FragaGeddon

Just got mine. You can add me to the list.


----------



## phaseshift

tiggs you think we can fit a 360 rad on the bottom like you did with the 240mm?


----------



## ShadowFox19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
tiggs you think we can fit a 360 rad on the bottom like you did with the 240mm?

Another thought, you could do dual 240's.


----------



## phaseshift

stacked? it's possible


----------



## ShadowFox19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
stacked? it's possible

Yup, a guy over at xtremesystems did it.
I'd give you a link, but that forum is down right now.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


tiggs you think we can fit a 360 rad on the bottom like you did with the 240mm?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShadowFox19*


Another thought, you could do dual 240's.


Yes it would be possible if you have the right power supply and you would have to have it on the side of were the cables do NOT come out of the power supply.

Meaning, I would have about 1 to 2mm's from my HX850 corsair PSU, but if I had a 1000 watt PSU then no it would not fit.

I agree you would have better luck with placing dual 240 rads down there as I have seen the one on xtremesystems as well. That is actually where I got the idea of how to place my bottom RAD.

What would be great is get the solid panel from corsair for $20 and place the 240 RAD grills on both sides then put your two 240 RADS down there and cut and create your own window in the solid panel.

Chad


----------



## FragaGeddon

I might replace the window with a mesh grill.
Also not sure what to do with my dual bay res. Either grind a grove down it or bend the drive supports in. I'm not really planning on buying a different type of res, so I might just bend the supports.


----------



## phaseshift

i like the window mannn lol anyway i wonder if corsair can make one like that add a window but something smaller than the currrent one so i can add a mesh on both sides


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


i like the window mannn lol anyway i wonder if corsair can make one like that add a window but something smaller than the currrent one so i can add a mesh on both sides



Yeah It would be nice if they would do one, but it can easily be Modded with this panel here https://shop.corsair.com/store/item_...spx?id=1171683 and then just cut out for the RAD mesh and what ever size window you want.


----------



## phaseshift

i dont trust myself with a dremel tool when cutting lol


----------



## phaseshift

well here are some pics i got to uploading, this is the first loop














































haven't had time to clean it up but looks sweet so far


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
i dont trust myself with a dremel tool when cutting lol

LOL I hear you. Give it a shot, it's only $20 "you can do it"


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


well here are some pics i got to uploading, this is the first loop










haven't had time to clean it up but looks sweet so far


Very nice, can't wait to see how your going to put the RAD down below. Are you thinking about or getting the fans with the white fan blades.


----------



## Valen

If you check out my post on the last page I done something similar.

I was half way through fitting a mesh side panel myself when I changed my mind and went for the 200mm fan on the window itself.

The only way I could have mounted the mesh panel was to cut the screws that are built into the case (To screw in the window, see my pics on previous page)

Once cut, I was going to use plastic weld or Scoth 4010 tape to hold it on place.

There is no doubt that a mesh sied panel would do wonders for this case.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FragaGeddon* 
I might replace the window with a mesh grill.
Also not sure what to do with my dual bay res. Either grind a grove down it or bend the drive supports in. I'm not really planning on buying a different type of res, so I might just bend the supports.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggs75*


Very nice, can't wait to see how your going to put the RAD down below. Are you thinking about or getting the fans with the white fan blades.


as for the rad, I'm going do what triggs did and cut 240mm holes on the side panel and get a bitspower mesh guard. if i can find some nice cfm white fans, do you guys know of any? I will get some 140mm white fans though. But I don't know how I'll like it getting all dirty lol


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


as for the rad, I'm going do what triggs did and cut 240mm holes on the side panel and get a bitspower mesh guard. if i can find some nice cfm white fans, do you guys know of any? I will get some 140mm white fans though. But I don't know how I'll like it getting all dirty lol


Maybe some of these

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...b1ac42c2bc66a4

or these

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...b1ac42c2bc66a4

I have seen a few people on here with the Gelid fans attached to their rads.


----------



## sublimejhn

So for those of you with 3.5" devices like card readers what did you do for bay covers?? I just got this case and the only complaint I have with it is I want to keep my card reader in my computer, but this case only has standard 5.25" bay covers :/ I have an extra 3.5"-5.25" adapter to mount the reader, I just need to figure out how to make it look nice


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sublimejhn*


So for those of you with 3.5" devices like card readers what did you do for bay covers?? I just got this case and the only complaint I have with it is I want to keep my card reader in my computer, but this case only has standard 5.25" bay covers :/ I have an extra 3.5"-5.25" adapter to mount the reader, I just need to figure out how to make it look nice


I got one of these below. The converters are a pretty good match with the style and look of the case, I am very happy with the similarity.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=1280

I also grabbed a couple more and placed a 80mm Enermax fan behind it to have a little more air circulation.










Chad


----------



## Oupavoc

List updated.

Nice job guys, awesome builds.

30+ members


----------



## triggs75

Just thought i would post something so we can get a bump.


----------



## 45nm

I've decided to go with the Corsair Obsidian and for the configuration I am looking at it follows this:

6 Yate Loon D12SH-124UB 120MM UV Blue LED Cooling Fan 2400RPM 88CFM 40DB 3 & 4 Pin Sleeve Bearing OEM ($ 91.32) 
2 Yate Loon D14SM-12 140MM Quiet Cooling Fan 1400RPM 62CFM 29DB 3PIN & 4PIN Sleeve Bearing OEM ( $ 33.26)

Rough Total (414.57 without taxes/shipping)

Does this look like an excellent configuration to provide the best airflow in the case ?


----------



## triggs75

Where do you plan on putting the 6 120 fans? Do you plan on adding a 120 fan to the front drives of the case?

Chad


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
Where do you plan on putting the 6 120 fans? Do you plan on adding a 120 fan to the front drives of the case?

Chad

3 120mm's will be on the top. 2 will be used for push pull configuration with the H50 and the last one will be used to cool the bottom two hard drives. I should be placing the order roughly within the next week or so I'm still deciding whether NCIX or Infonec to order with.


----------



## FragaGeddon




----------



## ShadowFox19

I love this case, but my only hang-up with it is that it holds so few HDD's...only 7. And if you mod it to put a rad in the bottom, you lose 3 of those! Granted, you could put a 5.25" bay converter in it to make up for it, but then it loses it's clean look.
I'm having quite the debate, in my mind, between this case and a Mountain Mods Extended Ascension. If I go with this, does the $$$ savings make up for the fact I would not have any room for future growth? Hmmmm...


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowFox19* 
I love this case, but my only hang-up with it is that it holds so few HDD's...only 7. And if you mod it to put a rad in the bottom, you lose 3 of those! Granted, you could put a 5.25" bay converter in it to make up for it, but then it loses it's clean look.
I'm having quite the debate, in my mind, between this case and a Mountain Mods Extended Ascension. If I go with this, does the $$$ savings make up for the fact I would not have any room for future growth? Hmmmm...

How many HDD's do you have? They come in such large capacity now.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FragaGeddon* 









Nice setup.


----------



## iMac

it looks great~


----------



## ShadowFox19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
How many HDD's do you have? They come in such large capacity now.

7 right now, but plan on going to 10-12 in the near future...that doesn't include SSD's. Let's put it this way, my iTunes music/video stuff is over 1.2TB all by itself...and that grows about 8.5GB a week during TV seasons.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShadowFox19*


7 right now, but plan on going to 10-12 in the near future...that doesn't include SSD's. Let's put it this way, my iTunes music/video stuff is over 1.2TB all by itself...and that grows about 8.5GB a week during TV seasons.


You are not messing around. you will have a tough time finding any case to hold the amount you are going to grow to.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShadowFox19*


7 right now, but plan on going to 10-12 in the near future...that doesn't include SSD's. Let's put it this way, my iTunes music/video stuff is over 1.2TB all by itself...and that grows about 8.5GB a week during TV seasons.


holy crap. p2p much?


----------



## FragaGeddon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggs75*


Nice setup.


Thanks. I just drained my loop and will have to take out the motherboard so I can take off the EK block and put the original back on. I get a CMOS checksum error (see this thread for details) and this is the only part I changed.


----------



## ShadowFox19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


holy crap. p2p much?










None, all legal.


----------



## ShadowFox19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggs75*


You are not messing around. you will have a tough time finding any case to hold the amount you are going to grow to.


Yeah. The Mountain Mods case that I'm configuring could hold 18 without getting creative. BUT! It also costs 2-3 times as much as this case.


----------



## soda480

This is my setup today, I will be swapping out the EK reservoir for a Danger Den and will be swapping out the Noctua fans for TFC Triebwerk fans ... so stay tuned.

I'm awful at taking pics ... these just don't do it justice.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soda480*


This is my setup today, I will be swapping out the EK reservoir for a Danger Den


Those are actually good pics, but... what's wrong with EK's reservoir?

Oh, and don't forget to fill out your system specs in the User CP (link at the top of every page, on the left click Add System). Welcome to the forum!


----------



## soda480

Nothing is wrong with the EK reservoir, my thinking is that there is plenty of space inside the case next to the m/b to install the DD. The benefit in doing that is 1) decrease the amount of tubing and 2) free up a couple of 5.25 bays. The only negative is that I need to find a good flow meter (the flow meter inside the EK is my favorite part about that reservoir). But is it me or are there just not many good flow meters out there?


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
Just thought i would post something so we can get a bump.

























damnit trigs why did you have to go red! lol, white tubing and red fans would look so nice on my rig....sigh i can't find any decent white cfms


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
damnit trigs why did you have to go red! lol, white tubing and red fans would look so nice on my rig....sigh i can't find any decent white cfms

Lol sorry man







They are getting better with colors, I say another year for quality fans with multi colors.

You can always get what soda480 is switching over over to the TFC Triebwerk fans, they are not white, but they are clear at least. They would be perfect and I would get them if they had a red ends on them.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soda480* 
This is my setup today, I will be swapping out the EK reservoir for a Danger Den and will be swapping out the Noctua fans for TFC Triebwerk fans ... so stay tuned.

I'm awful at taking pics ... these just don't do it justice.


Very clean setup. Great components in there as well.

Question for you, were did you put your raptors, in the bottom HDD cages?

Since I removed my bottom cage and found out after my build was complete that the raptors do not line up with the quick release rear attachments, I removed two of the rear boards and dremeled out the rear of the HDD case. I am still able to attach the boards if need be for later use, just with a bigger hole in the middle.

Chad


----------



## oliverw92

Would highly recommend against the TFC Triebwerks, they got one of the WORST ratings in the bit-tech fan round up. They are noisy and need to a fan controller unless you want to be deafened. They are also ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soda480* 
But is it me or are there just not many good flow meters out there?

Aquacomputer has a good flowmeter; it's basically a Digmesa with reworked internals and casing, and different openings so you can actually use G1/4" fittings/barbs with it. It's not too accurate at lower flowrates but increases in accuracy as you go up (note that if you get it, set it to 158 pulses per litre for software monitoring; minimum flowrate is 40 litres per hour). Plus it looks good and isn't as restrictive as other offerings (and you can run the water either way through, unlike Koolance's meter).


----------



## 45nm

My main concerns with the case that I have been reading about.

1. Power supply alignment and placement issues.
2. Expansion slot alignment issues.
3. Motherboard and alignment (standoff) issues.
4. Sticky Power Button.
5. Hot Swappable and SSD's issues.
6. SATA backplate issues with hard drives (BSOD or faulty backplate's).

Can anyone comment on the following listed above. Oupavoc listed that these were first batch issues and should not be appearing or happening again but posts on Corsair's forum reveals that the first batches are still floating around. Why is there no recall for the faulty first batches that have certain lot codes. I also remember Oupavoc mentioning that NCIX is currently on the 5th batch (as of his post at that date) but I checked the stock quantities and the Toronto Warehouse has roughly 58 in stock and any one of them could be remanants of the first batches even in the Vancouver warehouse.


----------



## Bacheezi

everyone just needs to stop posting in this thread, everytime i look i want to spend money!

STOP IT!


----------



## soda480

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggs75*


Question for you, were did you put your raptors, in the bottom HDD cages?


Yes I'm using the bottom HDD cage, that kind of bummed me out. But i'm also planning on getting a couple of INTEL SSD's when they are back in stock. At that point i'll have no need for the raptor or the bottom cage.


----------



## soda480

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Would highly recommend against the TFC Triebwerks


Doh! ... yeah I just got through reading a couple of threads and watching some videos on youtube about these. Man that sucks. Maybe I'll just stick with my ugly Noctua's then.


----------



## oliverw92

Go with Gentle Typhoons


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Would highly recommend against the TFC Triebwerks, they got one of the WORST ratings in the bit-tech fan round up. They are noisy and need to a fan controller unless you want to be deafened. They are also ridiculously expensive.

Thanks for the heads up...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *45nm* 
My main concerns with the case that I have been reading about.

1. Power supply alignment and placement issues.
2. Expansion slot alignment issues.
3. Motherboard and alignment (standoff) issues.
4. Sticky Power Button.
5. Hot Swappable and SSD's issues.
6. SATA backplate issues with hard drives (BSOD or faulty backplate's).

Can anyone comment on the following listed above. Oupavoc listed that these were first batch issues and should not be appearing or happening again but posts on Corsair's forum reveals that the first batches are still floating around. Why is there no recall for the faulty first batches that have certain lot codes. I also remember Oupavoc mentioning that NCIX is currently on the 5th batch (as of his post at that date) but I checked the stock quantities and the Toronto Warehouse has roughly 58 in stock and any one of them could be remanants of the first batches even in the Vancouver warehouse.

I have heard about a couple of them and did not know that #4 was an issue to others as well.

1. Power supply alignment and placement issues. - No Issue
2. Expansion slot alignment issues. - No Issue

3. Motherboard and alignment (standoff) issues. - No Issue

4. Sticky Power Button. This is true of my case, did not know others had an issue. My issue with the power button is having to hold the power button a little longer or press it a couple times sometimes for it to turn on

5. Hot Swappable and SSD's issues. - N/A

6. SATA backplate issues with hard drives (BSOD or faulty backplate's). Only using one, but still No Issue

Chad


----------



## Carlitos714

can a 360 rad fit on the bottom of this case???? i have a corsair tx850

Dimensions: 6.25"(L) -160mm(L)

want to fit a thermochill pa 120.3 or BI GTX 360 (need a case to fit both)

Thermochill PA 120.3
15.9 inches long
405mm
Bl GTX 360 its
15.63 inches
397mm 
in length


----------



## soda480

Quote:



Originally Posted by *45nm*


1. Power supply alignment and placement issues.


This is the only item that i had an issue with on your list. My Zalman PS did not fit flush due to the power connector, I had to use the dremel the case a little to make it fit.

I will also add another one to your list:
The tool-free design for 5.25â€ drives - It just does not do a good job holding smaller length devices (i.e. fan controller, etc.).


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carlitos714*


can a 360 rad fit on the bottom of this case???? i have a corsair tx850

Dimensions: 6.25"(L) -160mm(L)

want to fit a thermochill pa 120.3 or BI GTX 360 (need a case to fit both)

Thermochill PA 120.3
15.9 inches long
405mm
Bl GTX 360 its
15.63 inches
397mm 
in length


Here is what I posted a few pages back:

Yes it would be possible if you have the right power supply and you would have to have it on the side of were the cables do NOT come out of the power supply.

Meaning, I would have about 1 to 2mm's from my HX850 corsair PSU, but if I had a 1000 watt PSU then no it would not fit.

I agree you would have better luck with placing dual 240 rads down there as I have seen the one on xtremesystems as well. That is actually where I got the idea of how to place my bottom RAD.

What would be great is get the solid panel from corsair for $20 and place the 240 RAD grills on both sides then put your two 240 RADS down there and cut and create your own window in the solid panel.

Here is a pic measuring the distance. You would have a tenth of an inch in between my HX850 PSU.

or get one of these and have no worries. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23950










Chad


----------



## Valen

Yup!

The Typhoons I got are awesome. Very quiet too.

Here are mine in operation (1850 Typhoons push / pull with H50)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Go with Gentle Typhoons


----------



## Bacheezi

I had an issue fitting my SSD into the hot swappable drive bay.

I didn't want to properly slide into the sata port, so i had to press down on the drive to give it some weight, seemed to slide in just fine after that









normal HD's dont have the issue since they're a lot heavier.


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
Here is what I posted a few pages back:

Yes it would be possible if you have the right power supply and you would have to have it on the side of were the cables do NOT come out of the power supply.

Meaning, I would have about 1 to 2mm's from my HX850 corsair PSU, but if I had a 1000 watt PSU then no it would not fit.

I agree you would have better luck with placing dual 240 rads down there as I have seen the one on xtremesystems as well. That is actually where I got the idea of how to place my bottom RAD.

What would be great is get the solid panel from corsair for $20 and place the 240 RAD grills on both sides then put your two 240 RADS down there and cut and create your own window in the solid panel.

Here is a pic measuring the distance. You would have a tenth of an inch in between my HX850 PSU.

or get one of these and have no worries. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23950










Chad

man thanks you for the picture! i really needed that!!! now I have to go back to the drawing board and see which one will be better for me the 800d or the Silverstone TJ07


----------



## Carlitos714

double post sorry


----------



## oliverw92

I would suggest the TJ07, it is MUCH roomier and imo looks better







You can fit a quad in the bottom and a triple in the top once you mod the top panel. It is even possible to fit another triple in the bottom if you have a short PSU, or a dual if you have a long PSU.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carlitos714*


man thanks you for the picture! i really needed that!!! now I have to go back to the drawing board and see which one will be better for me the 800d or the Silverstone TJ07


No problem for the pic, glad to have helped.

When i was looking at getting a full tower, Those were my two final cases I was looking at. And as you see the 800D won for me, but that is me.

I took a piece of paper and wrote the pros and cons for both cases and wrote how much I would have to mod on both cases. And again for me, my choice was the 800D.

The items that won me over were simple ones;
1. cable management
2. already powder coated black on the inside
3. Already had the HDD cage above so I did not have to relocate. 
4. better center divider

Yes the TJ07 has more nodded pieces available and I love the MurderMod stuff for them, just more then what I could squeeze by my wife.

If I could, I would want one of each and I'd be in heaven.

But again to each owns preference, I'd suggest looking at what you want, how much you want to mod and figure out the pros and cons of each.

Chad


----------



## oliverw92

Also the murdermod stuff is dam expensive! I want a luminous floor, but it is $200!


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShadowFox19*


I love this case, but my only hang-up with it is that it holds so few HDD's...only 7. And if you mod it to put a rad in the bottom, you lose 3 of those! Granted, you could put a 5.25" bay converter in it to make up for it, but then it loses it's clean look.
I'm having quite the debate, in my mind, between this case and a Mountain Mods Extended Ascension. If I go with this, does the $$$ savings make up for the fact I would not have any room for future growth? Hmmmm...


Man thats a lot of HDD, you will have a hard time fitting 10 in there. Why not just get an external sata box for the drives. Some can hold easy 4 drives. I got one and its great got 4TB in there for storage. Or sell the small capacity drives and get bigger ones.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soda480*


This is my setup today, I will be swapping out the EK reservoir for a Danger Den and will be swapping out the Noctua fans for TFC Triebwerk fans ... so stay tuned.

I'm awful at taking pics ... these just don't do it justice.



























Very nice build man, I like it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *soda480*


Nothing is wrong with the EK reservoir, my thinking is that there is plenty of space inside the case next to the m/b to install the DD. The benefit in doing that is 1) decrease the amount of tubing and 2) free up a couple of 5.25 bays. The only negative is that I need to find a good flow meter (the flow meter inside the EK is my favorite part about that reservoir). But is it me or are there just not many good flow meters out there?


I would recommend against flow meters as they restrict your loop.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Would highly recommend against the TFC Triebwerks, they got one of the WORST ratings in the bit-tech fan round up. They are noisy and need to a fan controller unless you want to be deafened. They are also ridiculously expensive.


There not the worst fans nor the best, there just ok. But there great for static pressure imo.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *45nm*


My main concerns with the case that I have been reading about.

1. Power supply alignment and placement issues.
2. Expansion slot alignment issues.
3. Motherboard and alignment (standoff) issues.
4. Sticky Power Button.
5. Hot Swappable and SSD's issues.
6. SATA backplate issues with hard drives (BSOD or faulty backplate's).

Can anyone comment on the following listed above. Oupavoc listed that these were first batch issues and should not be appearing or happening again but posts on Corsair's forum reveals that the first batches are still floating around. Why is there no recall for the faulty first batches that have certain lot codes. I also remember Oupavoc mentioning that NCIX is currently on the 5th batch (as of his post at that date) but I checked the stock quantities and the Toronto Warehouse has roughly 58 in stock and any one of them could be remanants of the first batches even in the Vancouver warehouse.


I cant really comment on what batch the warehouse got in toronto. But I believe its not any of the first batch, I could be wrong but its been 4-5 months now that the case is out. So imo there isnt anything to worry about. I just recently bought an other corsair obsidian case for a client built from ncix and it had no issues at all. Always remember to peel the front panel protective film slowly as you could tear the corsair symbol as its painted on.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I would suggest the TJ07, it is MUCH roomier and imo looks better







You can fit a quad in the bottom and a triple in the top once you mod the top panel. It is even possible to fit another triple in the bottom if you have a short PSU, or a dual if you have a long PSU.


I rather get the 800D over the TJ07. I had that case it was great but to be perfect it needs a lot of modding compared to the 800D. Plus filters, hotsawp, 140mm fans(not 92mm) ect.

If I forgot to add anyone please pm me and ill be glad to add you to list. I have been really busy with work. Take care guys <')))><


----------



## 45nm

Thanks Oupavoc for helping to alleviate my concerns. I do have a question in regards to order placement and based on my location will they ship from the Toronto Warehouse or the Vancouver warehouse ?

I can't decide between the following selections to add 120mm's to the top:

http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...facture=Scythe

http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...re=Yate%20Loon

Both of those fans seem to be more than adequate for running an air cooled based setup for now and that is where I am deadlocked on this.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *45nm* 
Thanks Oupavoc for helping to alleviate my concerns. I do have a question in regards to order placement and based on my location will they ship from the Toronto Warehouse or the Vancouver warehouse ?

I can't decide between the following selections to add 120mm's to the top:

http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...facture=Scythe

http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...re=Yate%20Loon

Both of those fans seem to be more than adequate for running an air cooled based setup for now and that is where I am deadlocked on this.


Well in your situation they could ship from the warehouse from Toronto but you never really know. as for those fans there both great but I would go with the yateloon as long as its not a sleeve bearing fan, but the specs say its ball but the title is sleeve. Only reason is because you will be placing it horizontal and sleeve bearing start to make noise and die eventually, unlike hydro, ball ect.

This is what Im using at the moment. These replaced the rear exaust and hotswap and bottom intake.

http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...cture=Xigmatek

got a few more for one more bottom intake, side intake and front intake(after modding case)

then since the top panel is 120mm and not 140mm, I just got those same fans in 120mm. But in your case between those two I like the yate there great fans


----------



## triggs75

Well I received my Lamptron FC5 fan controller today. Out of the box, looks great. Has the same great sleek looking black aluminum as the case has. Not sure I approve of the white temp sensor wires, but I am not planning on using them anyways. Also not sure why they have the 4 pin connector so short.

Currently I am using three of the fan controllers and am using the first temp sensor for my water. I have the Bitspower G 1/4" Temperature Sensor Stop Fitting seen here.

Currently I only have 1 fan connected to each of the three controllers. I am going to switch it over to two fans to each in time. With the controller plugged in, its very solid and the nob's move solid as well. The angle viewing of the screen is not that well. You see the glare more then my previous skythe controller. However, I have only placed it on the blue, green and of coarse red...

Here are a couple pics of the display connected of coarse in red.



























Chad


----------



## oliverw92

Wow that display is nice!

For whoever was asking about fans, the Gentle Typhoons are my suggetion.

Chad does the FC-5 do white text?


----------



## Pings

Add me, I would like to join. Here is my setup:


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Wow that display is nice!

For whoever was asking about fans, the Gentle Typhoons are my suggetion.

Chad does the FC-5 do white text?

Yes it does, the display led's are changable to Red, Yellow, Green, Cyan, Blue, Purple and White. Here is a quick link to a review on the controller.

http://www.techreaction.net/2010/01/...an-controller/

Chad


----------



## ShadowFox19

Triggs,
Could you give me the following dimensions?

*A: Max dimesions the motherboard tray area
B: From the top of the case, on the inside, to the edge of the motherboard
C: How wide of a rad can fit down there?*


----------



## oliverw92

C, to fit a 240 rad in there you have to cut some metal to have it vertical. You can fit it horizontally without doing that however.


----------



## ShadowFox19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
C, to fit a 240 rad in there you have to cut some metal to have it vertical. You can fit it horizontally without doing that however.

I realize that it's going to take some modding in order to get a rad vertical down there, I just want to know the height of that area so I can pick a rad that will fit vertically down there.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowFox19* 
I realize that it's going to take some modding in order to get a rad vertical down there, I just want to know the height of that area so I can pick a rad that will fit vertically down there.

Are you talking about placing the RAD down below like you have in the pic and like my case?

And when I get home this evening or tomorrow day, I will measure those areas for you.

Chad


----------



## ShadowFox19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
Are you talking about placing the RAD down below like you have in the pic and like my case?

And when I get home this evening or tomorrow day, I will measure those areas for you.

Chad

Yeah, like in the pic.

Thanks!


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowFox19* 
Yeah, like in the pic.

Thanks!

The only item you have to remove the HDD cage out of the bottom by the 4 rivits in the front and two inside and a 120 rad will fit fine. There is actually about 2-3mm of extra space from the floor to the top.

I cut out my back side of the metal to fit the 120 fans closer to the side panel and just drilled the holes in the top section to secure the RAD and fans and placed some foam under the RAD so there would be no vibrations.

If you were to place the fans like they were in that pic, then you are fine with no other mod then removing the HDD cage.

But again the RAD will fit fine on its side under there.

Chad


----------



## Clox

Please add me in, here's few pics for now until I get this thing built. A friend of mine wanted to buy my current case so perfect opportunity to have a new case. As you can see in the pic of the side panel mine came flawed and there is paint chipped in two spots!








Emailed corsair and hopefully they will send me a new side panel. As well in the pics below you can see I've just added some handles care of MNPC Tech which is one major thing this case is missing. So far I have the handles installed and a Feser X120 mounted in the bottom, waiting on another Feser X360 and once it gets here next week I will be good to go. I'll add some more pics down the road.


----------



## Oupavoc

List updated









Nice rig guys


----------



## yang88she

wow very nice mods!


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowFox19* 
Triggs,
Could you give me the following dimensions?

*A: Max dimesions the motherboard tray area
B: From the top of the case, on the inside, to the edge of the motherboard
C: How wide of a rad can fit down there?*

Here are some of the measurements for you. Not sure this is much help for you, but didn't have much time to do detail.

A. From the back slots to the HDD plastic piece that covers the hot swappable wires is 362mm and the plastic cover is 31.75mm wide.

B. I am not able to get a good straight measurement, but this is what I posted earlier. I have the EK RAD that is 47mm thick and I have 25mm fans attached to it. The remaining space I have is 34.9mm to the top of the motherboard. Adding that up, it gives you 106.9mm give or take.

Here is a closer pic.










C. As my post just above, My EK RAD fits just fine in the bottom section standing on it's side with a mm or two to spare. The EK RAD is (LxWxH): 276 x 123 x 47mm

Chad


----------



## ShadowFox19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
Here are some of the measurements for you. Not sure this is much help for you, but didn't have much time to do detail.

A. From the back slots to the HDD plastic piece that covers the hot swappable wires is 362mm and the plastic cover is 31.75mm wide.

B. I am not able to get a good straight measurement, but this is what I posted earlier. I have the EK RAD that is 47mm thick and I have 25mm fans attached to it. The remaining space I have is 34.9mm to the top of the motherboard. Adding that up, it gives you 106.9mm give or take.

Here is a closer pic.










C. As my post just above, My EK RAD fits just fine in the bottom section standing on it's side with a mm or two to spare. The EK RAD is (LxWxH): 276 x 123 x 47mm

Chad

Thanks for the measurements, Chad! +rep
One more question in regards to measurement A:
What is the distance from the top of the motherboard (relatively speaking in the picture) to the horizontal divider in the case?

I'm asking because I was wondering if it's going to be possible to fit the upcoming dual Xeon EVGA board, it's measurements are 381mm by 345mm.
It seems that it will fit if one removes the cover of the hot-swap backplate...but I'm unsure about the other dimension.

Here are the comparison measurements between the Classified E760 and the dual socket board:
(I don't know which is W and L, so I just put them relative to each other)
305mm x 264mm
345mm x 381mm


----------



## oliverw92

Would not sugggest trying to fit that board in the obsidian, you are going to have issues with cable management holes (the board will cover them all up) and i am pretty sure it won't actualy fit in. A much more suited case would be the TJ07, since it is designed to take dual socket motherboards.


----------



## ShadowFox19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Would not sugggest trying to fit that board in the obsidian, you are going to have issues with cable management holes (the board will cover them all up) and i am pretty sure it won't actualy fit in. A much more suited case would be the TJ07, since it is designed to take dual socket motherboards.

I never said it wasn't going to take a little modifying to get it to fit. If it doesn't fit in an 800D, it's not going to fit in a TJ07.

Just look at these two pictures and tell me which has more room:


----------



## oliverw92

Oo good point. All i know is, dual socket opterons fit in the TJ07 :7


----------



## 45nm

I have appropriated funds for the 800D and I would like to order it either tomorrow or after tomorrow but I must be sure that the fins I chose will not have any problem being secured especially those 120mm Blue Led Yate Loon's at the top as exhaust fans. I'd also like advice on what to do when unpacking the case and what if the case comes badly shipped from NCIX. Also I have a concern if I am unavailable to pick up the case from Fedex or UPS since I will likely be away from the house at work what can I do ?

I'm also confused who should I have it shipped with. I'm considering just sticking with the Ground Shipping Promo and the Free Shipping on my case but for the ground shipping promo they have Canada Post and Purolator. I am confused as I am not sure whom to choose.

This is what the order will look like:


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *45nm*


I have appropriated funds for the 800D and I would like to order it either tomorrow or after tomorrow but I must be sure that the fins I chose will not have any problem being secured especially those 120mm Blue Led Yate Loon's at the top as exhaust fans. I'd also like advice on what to do when unpacking the case and what if the case comes badly shipped from NCIX. Also I have a concern if I am unavailable to pick up the case from Fedex or UPS since I will likely be away from the house at work what can I do ?

I'm also confused who should I have it shipped with. I'm considering just sticking with the Ground Shipping Promo and the Free Shipping on my case but for the ground shipping promo they have Canada Post and Purolator. I am confused as I am not sure whom to choose.

This is what the order will look like:











The fans you picked will work great. The 140mm will replace the stock 140mm and the 120mm will fit up top as exhaust fans. As for shipping any will be ok to ship with. I haven't had any issues with any to be honest. I did noticed that Fedex is the faster of the bunch at shipping then Canada Post. But I would just get the free promo and go with Canada Post







When unpacking the case just be careful and when removing the clear plastic film, just remove it slowly and carefully. Have fun with the new case


----------



## mudkipz are cool

guys how is this case air cooling wise?


----------



## oliverw92

45nm, those 120mm yates are horribly loud, did you even look at the dB? 40dB?!! And you have 6 of them??!!


----------



## sublimejhn

Well I supposed I will throw some pics up. Pretty happy with how mine turned out, although I am not one for planning so a few things didn't go as I wanted them to. I now have some really long tubing as a result in a couple spots, but I will worry about cutting it whenever I need to drain it in the future (probably when I get a new GPU). Other than that it looks good but the camera doesn't do it justice





































I need to get some pics without the flash, it makes all the black look dirty and the tubing looks orange. But it's dark in the room right now so oh well!! Add me please


----------



## alienware

just bought the case and waiting for the components to come in. gonna be installing a dual loop watercooling setup in this beauty. some case pics














i also made the mistake of buying the evga x58 4 way sli motherboard and now i found out that it cant fit in this case without a little modification







gonna try and return it and get the 3 way sli. somehow im not a big fan of cutting up the cases


----------



## 45nm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


45nm, those 120mm yates are horribly loud, did you even look at the dB? 40dB?!! And you have 6 of them??!!


Their actually 7db quieter than the Scythe Ultra Kaze I have in my current system. I don't really care about noise at the expense of performance. I will not be getting the Scythe Ultra Kaze due to their low MTBF though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
45nm, those 120mm yates are horribly loud, did you even look at the dB? 40dB?!! And you have 6 of them??!!

You are kidding right Oliver?

The dB rating on Yates are taken from an almost perfectly soundless environment.
Real world testing shows that Yate's are generally much quieter than other fans that are rated at lower dB ratings. As most companies lie about there dB ratings, or have flawed testing methodologies.

Also, it's not always the dB rating to be worried about, but the pitch of the sound.


----------



## oliverw92

Ah ok, did not know about their testing methods, i just assumed they were like 99% of all fan manufacturers and fake the numbers









Alienware in what way will the board not fit?


----------



## Valen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mudkipz are cool*


guys how is this case air cooling wise?


See my pics on page 38 (Last post)

For air cooling I had to make a new Acrylic window, cut a 200mm hole on the side and mount 1 200mm Antec Big Boy fan on the side as an intake.

Top 3 x 120mm Enermax Clusters as exhaust and the H50 exhaust push / pull with Scyth Gentle Typhoons 1850RPM.

CPU went from about 45c+ idle to 28c idle.

I live in Ireland, so it's pretty cool here, just to give you an idea.

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...d-club-38.html


----------



## mudkipz are cool

guys thoughts on this case for straight air cooling? I cant decide between this and the fortres 2


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mudkipz are cool*


guys thoughts on this case for straight air cooling? I cant decide between this and the fortres 2


This case, and the Silverstone Fortress 2 are both bad for air cooling.

The Fortress 2 is designed (like it's Raven counterpart) for all looks, and no functionality.

You should most likely look into the ATSC 840, Antec 1200, or a few other cases for air cooling, as the 800D & Fortress 2 are not designed to support enthusiast grade rigs on air.


----------



## mudkipz are cool

^ LOL

the fortress 2 (and raven 2) have some of the THE most impressive aircooling results...

The atcs 840 is a heat box.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mudkipz are cool* 
^ LOL

the fortress 2 (and raven 2) have some of the THE most impressive aircooling results...

The atcs 840 is a heat box.

No, the ATCS 840 is a good air cooling case, you just need to change the fans.

The Raven 02 & Fortress 2 do not have sufficient exhaust to balance out for the intake causing a buildup of air and positive pressure inside the case which causes your ambient temps to rise, as warm air is sitting in the case,


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mudkipz are cool* 
the fortress 2 (and raven 2) have some of the THE most impressive aircooling results...

The atcs 840 is a heat box.

Care to back that up? Why not say which case you actually have?


----------



## mudkipz are cool

There you go..

Currently I am using a Lian-Li PC-P50


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mudkipz are cool* 





There you go..

Currently I am using a Lian-Li PC-P50

That's flawed logic though, and does not directly compare it to the ATSC 840 either.

They didn't even test the case.


----------



## mudkipz are cool

yah they did.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mudkipz are cool*


yah they did.


That video shows no real testing results.

And they even list there's a 3*C discrepancy on the ambient temps, which highly effect air cooling temps.


----------



## 45nm

I'm disappointed as of the moment. The free shipping on the 800D expired and now I have to pay for the shipping cost. Nevertheless I still plan on getting the 800D and this is how my fan setup will be:










I have a concern regarding the bottom fan near the psu (under the stock 140mm fan) and that is whether it needs to be modded to accept a 120/140mm fan or will I not encounter any problems putting in a 120/140mm fan in the following area:


----------



## Valen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *45nm*


I'm disappointed as of the moment. The free shipping on the 800D expired and now I have to pay for the shipping cost. Nevertheless I still plan on getting the 800D and this is how my fan setup will be:










I have a concern regarding the bottom fan near the psu (under the stock 140mm fan) and that is whether it needs to be modded to accept a 120/140mm fan or will I not encounter any problems putting in a 120/140mm fan in the following area:












You really dont need the front intake and bottom intake fan. I modded my side panel and temps are awesome. Check out the links to the work I done on mine.. (Bottom of first page, top of second page)

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...d-club-38.html

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...d-club-39.html

My setup is pretty much the same as yours will be.


----------



## triggs75

If you do want to have a air input on the front of your case, I would recommend taking up a couple of your 5 1/2" bays and either place a 80mm fan for 2 bays or a 120mm fan for 3 bays. This way the air will be going into your case and into the area of where your motherboard is.

I placed a 80mm fan there taking up 2 bays as you can see here










Chad


----------



## Bacheezi

did you make those panels? or did you buy them?

because im only using 1 front bay... wouldn't mind doing that


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*


did you make those panels? or did you buy them?

because im only using 1 front bay... wouldn't mind doing that


I bought these Lian Li Conversion Bracket - Black and liquid glued some mesh to them. It turned out a perfect fit.

I did cut out a piece of the bottom section. Since it is to support say a media card reader, which I have for my media card reader, it has a bottom to it that goes all the way back. The bottom mid section is what I cut out on one of them for the fan to go between the two. If that makes any since at all.

They match the case great as well.

Chad


----------



## 45nm

I have placed the order. I had ordered 7 S-FLEX 1900rpm and 3 Yate Loon 1400rpm. The reason for the extra fans is when I go H50 with the non EE Gulftown.


----------



## Clox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *45nm*


I'm disappointed as of the moment. The free shipping on the 800D expired and now I have to pay for the shipping cost. Nevertheless I still plan on getting the 800D and this is how my fan setup will be:


It's on sale for $229 at NCIX now with a $30 mir: http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...r&promoid=1084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *45nm*


I have a concern regarding the bottom fan near the psu (under the stock 140mm fan) and that is whether it needs to be modded to accept a 120/140mm fan or will I not encounter any problems putting in a 120/140mm fan in the following area:


I attached a 120mm to the bottom of the case with no modding. There is a fan under the rad, you just can't see it. The last of my parts arrived today so I will be at it all weekend!


----------



## 45nm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clox*


It's on sale for $229 at NCIX now with a $30 mir: http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...r&promoid=1084

I attached a 120mm to the bottom of the case with no modding. There is a fan under the rad, you just can't see it. The last of my parts arrived today so I will be at it all weekend!










Thanks Clox I had ordered it today and the MIR is a good deal since I will save an additional $10 off. That's also great news that you can attach a 140mm/120mm fan without modding. I'm excited that I had ordered the 800D as this case should last me longer than my Antec 1200 did for me.

@Oupavoc: I assume you will add me to the 800D owners now that I had ordered it.


----------



## SgtHop

Alright, finally got a pic to showcase my rig. Don't pay any attention to the gratuitous amounts of PCI power cables, they're not going to stay for too long.










I'm also starting to get together the parts necessary for water cooling, which will be my next step. Going full on, MOFSET and chipset blocks, too. It'll be sexy.


----------



## Oupavoc

List updated









***Anyone that has this case and isn't on the list and want to be post here and send me a pm. Thanks







***


----------



## SickStew

can i join


----------



## kizzam

4.2Ghz i7 920 and best case ever


----------



## phaseshift

im starting to want the tj07 more and more


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
im starting to want the tj07 more and more

Have you weighed out the pros and cons for each case? It would be interesting to see.

As I have said a few times on here that When i was looking at getting a full tower, Those were my two final cases I was looking at. And as you see the 800D won for me, but that is me.

Yes the TJ07 has more pieces to get and I love the MurderMod stuff for them.

Chad


----------



## FragaGeddon

I have to find a better place for my pump. Can't really fit a card in the last slot.


----------



## {uZa}DOA

Just ordered a Corsair 800D from Tigerdirect.. payed 279.00 USD, free shipping and 16.00 USD Bing cash back!! WOOT!! My new Classified is also on its way...


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{uZa}DOA*


Just ordered a Corsair 800D from Tigerdirect.. payed 279.00 USD, free shipping and 16.00 USD Bing cash back!! WOOT!! My new Classified is also on its way...


Good stuff, cant wait for pics


----------



## 45nm

I am not happy at all. I ordered the 800D + case fans yesterday and today I find that there is a promotion for the 800D where it is $80 off. Should I request a price match ?. I'm not sure at all since I wouldn't mind that discount. This promotion was running from the 20th of January but I placed the order on January 22nd so shouldn't I be entitled to the special promotional price ?. If I can't get a price match I will have to unfortunately accept the MIR and not special price.


----------



## oliverw92

Yeh send them an email, thats not on.


----------



## Pings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *45nm* 
I have a concern regarding the bottom fan near the psu (under the stock 140mm fan) and that is whether it needs to be modded to accept a 120/140mm fan or will I not encounter any problems putting in a 120/140mm fan in the following area:










This what I have, and I don't have any problems. The 3 top fans were stealing some of my cool air to the H50, so I removed 2 of them and that seamed to fix my problem. Every arrow has a fan. For my shroud, from left to right is (⇇Fan⇇Shroud⇇H50⇇Fan).


----------



## Valen

Damn Pings, maybe thats why the top of my PC is like a fridge!!

The 200mm side fan is wasting air to my 3 x top exhausts!!

Nice one m8!


----------



## SickStew

More PICS taken on my Samsung Phone so not that good























































Hope you like them More Pics coming soon


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SickStew* 
More PICS taken on my Samsung Phone so not that good

-snip-

Hope you like them More Pics coming soon

Looking really good stew


----------



## oliverw92

Nice job, i like how compact your watercooling is!


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *45nm*


I am not happy at all. I ordered the 800D + case fans yesterday and today I find that there is a promotion for the 800D where it is $80 off. Should I request a price match ?. I'm not sure at all since I wouldn't mind that discount. This promotion was running from the 20th of January but I placed the order on January 22nd so shouldn't I be entitled to the special promotional price ?. If I can't get a price match I will have to unfortunately accept the MIR and not special price.


To be honest I would email them and give them a call, that's not right man you never know maybe they will price match that.


----------



## Swiftes

Man you guys are making me want one more and more, this is your fault Stew!


----------



## SickStew

Update some more pics inside the case

Same again these are taken with my Phone Cam























































Sorry about the cam


----------



## rizmo

nice setup, its almost exactly like mine. Question though, your pump, how come you chose to put it there instead of beside the power supply underneath the holes drilled by corsair? i assume you had the same problem i did? you used 1/2 inch diameter tubing and it wouldn't bend too well from the pump right?


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
To be honest I would email them and give them a call, that's not right man you never know maybe they will price match that.

I do remember specifically that when I added the 800D to my cart before preceding to checkout that it said "sold out at promotional price". So it seems that I did not qualify at the time since it was limited quantities being sold at that price. I omitted mentioning that because I had only remembered it currently.

Quote:

HURRY! Limited quantities at this price!This special price will be applied ONLY after you complete your order, and will be processed in the order that they were received. No rainchecks or price matches at this special pricing.
Unfortunately it seems that there is no price match or rainchecks at this pricing. I'm going to have to follow through with the order but I would have enjoyed an extra $110 off in my pocket.


----------



## Arkuatic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{uZa}DOA* 
Just ordered a Corsair 800D from Tigerdirect.. payed 279.00 USD, free shipping and 16.00 USD Bing cash back!! WOOT!! My new Classified is also on its way...

How the hell did you get free shipping!


----------



## SickStew

I have uploaded some High Quality Pictures of my case and watercooling please take a look























































Hope you enjoy


----------



## ma2k5

I am considering the 800D - but wanted to ask some things.

Firstly, given price isn't an object - what would be the best rad setup on this case? How would one set up the best push/pull setup with a triple rad on the top?

If I am not looking to do any serious overclocking, would it be fine to put the single loop through both the CPU/GPU and get decent temps?

Lastly, should I want to do a dual loop, what is the most efficient way to add a second rad - WITHOUT CASE MOD (I know about the removal of HDD cage to do so). Is there a way to stick a rad at the back of the case in a nice clean manner? Or anyway to do it internally, without, as stated, modding it?

Thanks.


----------



## Arkuatic

With the options giving you can mount a 360 on top of the case, internally top, externally in the rear with rad box, and you can mount a 240 at the bottom of the case.

How do you get free shipping with tigerdirect on the 800D, package is 42.1lbs and they only give free shipping to 35lbs or less : /...case is only 22lbs where did all the extra weight come from.


----------



## Wavefunction

Just got my 800D this week, here's a link to the thread w/ pics. http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...-56k-fail.html


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ma2k5* 
I am considering the 800D - but wanted to ask some things.

Firstly, given price isn't an object - what would be the best rad setup on this case? How would one set up the best push/pull setup with a triple rad on the top?

If I am not looking to do any serious overclocking, would it be fine to put the single loop through both the CPU/GPU and get decent temps?

Lastly, should I want to do a dual loop, what is the most efficient way to add a second rad - WITHOUT CASE MOD (I know about the removal of HDD cage to do so). Is there a way to stick a rad at the back of the case in a nice clean manner? Or anyway to do it internally, without, as stated, modding it?

Thanks.

You won't get good temps with gpu and cpu on one triple rad. I would put a triple in the top and mount a dual externally on the back. You would need to get a radbox to move the radiator off the back so you can still access ports etc. Just google to find them


----------



## rizmo

you could put a 360 rad up top to cool the cpu, and then a 140 rad on the back internally to cool the gpu. this is of course assuming you want to keep it all inside and its a dual pump system separating the liquid from each. not too sure how the 140 would hold up cooling your 5870 though. anybody have any temps on this? or tried cooling the high end ati with a 140 mm rad?


----------



## oliverw92

i wouldn't want to put a 5870 on a single 140 in its own loop. You would be better off with a single loop going

pump -> 360 -> cpu - 140 -> gpu -> res

than dual loop IMO.


----------



## Carlitos714

I got one too!!!
*Check Out My Work Log*


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ma2k5*


I am considering the 800D - but wanted to ask some things.

Firstly, given price isn't an object - what would be the best rad setup on this case? How would one set up the best push/pull setup with a triple rad on the top?

If I am not looking to do any serious overclocking, would it be fine to put the single loop through both the CPU/GPU and get decent temps?

Lastly, should I want to do a dual loop, what is the most efficient way to add a second rad - WITHOUT CASE MOD (I know about the removal of HDD cage to do so). Is there a way to stick a rad at the back of the case in a nice clean manner? Or anyway to do it internally, without, as stated, modding it?

Thanks.


360 rad up top, with a push pull config, air coming in from inside the case

depending on the rad you choose you can do a cpu and gpu loop only, XSPC RX360 is good

you can get a mount for the back of the case and run the hose through the holes that are already made in the back.

you can put a 140mm radiator where the rear exhaust fan is and also you do need to remove the hdd cage if you want to put a rad where the pSU is and instead of cutting you can drill holes on the bottom where the hdd cage use to be.


----------



## Acroma

Just got done ordering from newegg.com. I'll post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Carlitos714

I got one too!!!
*Check Out My Work Log*


----------



## Oupavoc

List updated









Cant wait to see more pics.

Oh nice mod Carlitos


----------



## oliverw92

Yeh we saw carlitos, nice job, but we saw it the first time


----------



## Carlitos714

thanks guys.


----------



## 45nm

Just checked my tracking number and the 800D should be arriving very soon. I cannot wait to behold this behemoth. Is there any tips on how to unpack the case carefully ?


----------



## Acroma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *45nm*


Just checked my tracking number and the 800D should be arriving very soon. I cannot wait to behold this behemoth. Is there any tips on how to unpack the case carefully ?


lay it on it's side or Unpack it upside down. The side will be safer but harder. Upside down can be scary and maybe loud.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acroma* 
lay it on it's side or Unpack it upside down. The side will be safer but harder. Upside down can be scary and maybe loud.

I think I will go with the side. I just watched a youtube video of a 800D owner who lives in Denmark unpacking the 800D upside down and what a loud sound it makes. It scared me away from unpacking it upside down.


----------



## Valen

Well I finally received my U-Channel modding for the inner edges of the 200mm side fan mod.

It is the most simple mod I have ever done but looks damn impressive!!

What do you think? ($3 for 6ft)!!





































And who says the 800D is no good on air!! ;-)


----------



## Oupavoc

Nice I like it, Im thinking about adding a 12omm or 140mm but now forget that I want that lmao just need a big enough filter


----------



## Valen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
Nice I like it, Im thinking about adding a 12omm or 140mm but now forget that I want that lmao just need a big enough filter









Aye good point about the filter. Thats the only part of the puzzle left. I am keeping my eyes peeled for something that would work.

If anyone has ideas, let me know.


----------



## SgtHop

Stockings, like that filter-mod thing for the HAF 932.


----------



## Acroma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *45nm*


I think I will go with the side. I just watched a youtube video of a 800D owner who lives in Denmark unpacking the 800D upside down and what a loud sound it makes. It scared me away from unpacking it upside down.


It's one of those things you won't know for sure until you have it in your face.


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valen*


Aye good point about the filter. Thats the only part of the puzzle left. I am keeping my eyes peeled for something that would work.

If anyone has ideas, let me know. 


I would suggest go to home depot or lowes or any store like it. Ask for filters and come up with something creative.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valen*


Aye good point about the filter. Thats the only part of the puzzle left. I am keeping my eyes peeled for something that would work.

If anyone has ideas, let me know. 


This is what I want but for these big fans we need to custom build one









http://www.demcifilter.com/filter_specifications.htm


----------



## Valen

Thanks for the tips guys, I am leaning toward the stockings idea though!

(I will try and explain to the wife its for the PC and not personal for use) ;-)


----------



## SgtHop

Best choice, and supposedly it hampers the airflow the least, which is a good thing. Tell us how it works out for you.


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valen* 
Thanks for the tips guys, I am leaning toward the stockings idea though!

(I will try and explain to the wife its for the PC and not personal for use) ;-)

if i were try to explain this one to my wife.....it would be nothing but DRAMA, DRAMA AND MORE DRAMA! ahahhaha


----------



## SgtHop

Then go to the store and buy some for yourself. The checkout clerk may be more understanding, lol.


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Then go to the store and buy some for yourself. The checkout clerk may be more understanding, lol.


I swear its for my computer!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahhahaha right!


----------



## SgtHop

Well, think of it this way. At least you don't live with the store clerk. 
Unless...you do...


----------



## phaseshift

there's no way to disassemble the 800d is there? like they do with the tj07


----------



## oliverw92

Yes you can just de-rivet it.


----------



## SgtHop

If it went together, it can come apart. You just need a bag of rivets that will fit when you want to put it back together, and to remember how it all goes. If you don't do that last part, you're going to have some issues.


----------



## phaseshift

and where can i get these rivets?


----------



## SgtHop

Try home improvement stores, I think someone said they got some there. Call before you go, saves you time and money.


----------



## oliverw92

Interwebz, local tool shops etc. You don't need huge ones, you are only riveting together a few mm of aluminium


----------



## SgtHop

Haha. Aluminium. This is steel, comrade. That's why it weighs 9001lb. That is beside the point, though, and yeah, there's lots of places you can find them.


----------



## Arkuatic

Anyone know if fitting a dual bay reservoir will require some tinkering/modding? I heard somewhere the brackets on the top doesn't support reservoirs such as the EK flow reservoir that takes up multiple slots.


----------



## Acroma

Available in 720p   
 



  



 
 I love this thing.


----------



## phaseshift

nice video i want the tj07!


----------



## {uZa}DOA

Nothing special here but...... Still waiting on my new Laing DD-2 w/top/rez and black tubing to come in.. So, I installed a temp loop to get me up and running.. And my camera sucks lolz


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Haha. Aluminium. This is steel, comrade. That's why it weighs 9001lb. That is beside the point, though, and yeah, there's lots of places you can find them.

Actually no it's a mixture.


----------



## SgtHop

Why haven't you removed all the clear plastic coating from your 5.25 bay covers?

And, well, I suppose, but a very good majority of it is steel. I looked in there, the only thing I could find that was aluminium was the front.


----------



## Acroma

I Love this thing!


----------



## utnorris

FYI, anyone thinking about this case, it will be on sale starting Monday at Microcenter for $223.99.


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated









Looking good everyone, yep I also heard that sale at Microcenter. Great price for a case like this


----------



## Arkuatic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


FYI, anyone thinking about this case, it will be on sale starting Monday at Microcenter for $223.99.


Source?!!? Need to know if I need to clear out some room in the Z.


----------



## McLaren_F1

just got mine, add me to the list








so its best to put the top 3 fans exhaust orientation?


----------



## Arkuatic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1*


just got mine, add me to the list








so its best to put the top 3 fans exhaust orientation?


Apparently. A lot of people suggest making every other fan an intake and the top 3 exhaust for the best airflow.


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated


----------



## 45nm

800D finally arrived today and the additional fans I had ordered. I was hoping they would it deliver it to my house but instead I have to pick it up from the post office. I'm just relieved it finally came in. Now to pick up the behemoth soon and start migrating parts.


----------



## Wavefunction

I'd like to be added please.


----------



## 45nm

Finally up and running with the 800D. Small gash in upper top of shipping box (but protective syrofoam protected case). Had to move my SSD to the 3d hotswap slot for it to be recognized (2nd hot swap didn't recognize although recognized hard drive there). Overall great case although It took me a while to migrate from the 1200 to the 800D yesterday.


----------



## Wavefunction

Quote:


Originally Posted by *45nm* 
Finally up and running with the 800D. Small gash in upper top of shipping box (but protective syrofoam protected case). Had to move my SSD to the 3d hotswap slot for it to be recognized (2nd hot swap didn't recognize although recognized hard drive there). Overall great case although It took me a while to migrate from the 1200 to the 800D yesterday.

I also had a difficult time getting my SSD recognized in the 2nd hot swap slot. Finally just moved it to the lower drive bay. Odd...


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated









Post some sweet pics guys


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
List Updated









Post some sweet pics guys









I've got to fix the sata power cables as they are applying too much pressure by default on the backplate. Then I have to finally route the sata power for my top dvd drives and then finally add a second 120mm to the lower hard drive bay.

A question regarding the optional 120mm lower hard drive bay fan. Can I use the 6 long screws that are included by default with the case ?. They are the same ones that are on the hotswap 140mm drive bay fan.

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=84353


----------



## Elblonko

Just got my system up and running my new Corsair 800D and it is OHHhhhhhhh so sexy.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Everyone (Who doesn't need the greatest air cooled PC without modding) seems to like the 800d, I remember how impressed I was when i first saw the demonstration videos.

Seeing as how the 800D is by no means at a mainstream price, what do you guys think of the possibility of corsair releasing a smaller, more inexpensive little brother case to the 800D to target the mainstream?


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon* 
Everyone (Who doesn't need the greatest air cooled PC without modding) seems to like the 800d, I remember how impressed I was when i first saw the demonstration videos.

Seeing as how the 800D is by no means at a mainstream price, what do you guys think of the possibility of corsair releasing a smaller, more inexpensive little brother case to the 800D to target the mainstream?


They will eventually, this is one of many cases we will see from Corsair imo


----------



## SgtHop

I hope Corsair's next unit will be just as good as this one. And, if it's better, I will purchase it without even thinking, because I completely love my 800D.


----------



## pestypest

Just got mine in the mail yesterday and wow this sucker is huge lol... I am waiting for a few more parts to arrive in the mail then I will throw everything in to that case and post some pics for you guys


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
I hope Corsair's next unit will be just as good as this one. And, if it's better, I will purchase it without even thinking, because I completely love my 800D.

I have to agree. It's a great case with excellent features. I would have liked to see more grommets at the bottom near the psu as I found myself shoving the majority of the psu cables through that major grommet as the minor grommet is closed off by the psu. My idle temperatures on my quad-fire system with the Antec 1200 was roughly high 60's now with the 800D it is 71-74 degrees. To compensate I am turning up the fan speed now to 35-40%.


----------



## Arkuatic

So does anyone know if the top bays allow for the ek dual bay flow reservoir?


----------



## SgtHop

I'd have to see the shape of the res, the case has little notches, I guess you would call them, that support the drives. Don't know if that specific reservoir would allow the notches to be there.


----------



## Arkuatic

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekekspreac.html

I heard someone who had the 800d had to make some adjustments to the bays to fit the reservoir in.


----------



## yang88she

made a few changes

Before Pics:


















After:


----------



## SgtHop

A supreme change that has been.


----------



## McLaren_F1

My temps are 40c on idle and 72c on Load with i7 920 @ 4.0GHz + H50. Is everyone getting approx same temps with this case?


----------



## SgtHop

That's about what I get with my Mugen. Maybe a bit higher. I don't know how well the H50 performs, but it's supposed to be better than that.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arkuatic*


http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekekspreac.html

I heard someone who had the 800d had to make some adjustments to the bays to fit the reservoir in.


If the res does not have the notches in the side you will have to bend them so the res slides in. I am having to do that for my T3 until I get the new delrin version. Minor mod.

Add me to the list, I have to say I am really liking this case. I only have two complaints and they are minor. First is I wish the PSU could be flipped, this way you could see the red design on the Enermax EVO that I have. The second thing is the bottom holes for tubing are two close together which makes it difficult to run tubing if you mount the rad to the bottom 140mm fan, it's just to close to the midplate. Other those things I am really liking the case.


----------



## Arkuatic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *utnorris* 
If the res does not have the notches in the side you will have to bend them so the res slides in. I am having to do that for my T3 until I get the new delrin version. Minor mod.

Add me to the list, I have to say I am really liking this case. I only have two complaints and they are minor. First is I wish the PSU could be flipped, this way you could see the red design on the Enermax EVO that I have. The second thing is the bottom holes for tubing are two close together which makes it difficult to run tubing if you mount the rad to the bottom 140mm fan, it's just to close to the midplate. Other those things I am really liking the case.

Ugh guessing I'll have to get another res aside from the ek spin reservoir...


----------



## Oupavoc

Well I got something similar to this but with 2 pumps and all I needed to do is sand a little bit the metal tabs on each side, took 2 min max and thats it.

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/xsacdu5refor.html


----------



## utnorris

May have to look at that, just didn't want to have to swap out pumps too.


----------



## freakb18c1

has any one tried to use the top 3 120mm exhuast fans as intake fans?
some how i think it might work a little better for air users. as that there is little to no air flow in this case


----------



## 45nm

I've actually noticed that due to the close proximity of the graphics processing units (in Quad-Fire configuration) one of my 4870 X2's get warmer than the others. I've compensated for this by increasing the fan speed and that seems to have helped. Regardless of this the case is absolutely unbelievable. It's also slightly quieter than my previous case.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, that occurs in nearly every case, as it isn't the case that causes it, but rather the organization of the x16 slots on your motherboard. Happened in my Antec 1200, too.


----------



## mbreslin

Almost all pics I see with the mcp655 have the pump not in that space corsair has made for pumps where the psu is.

so does it not fit in there?

if not this will make me rethink my build


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbreslin*


Almost all pics I see with the mcp655 have the pump not in that space corsair has made for pumps where the psu is.

so does it not fit in there?

if not this will make me rethink my build


I had the 655 down there and it was a pain im my ass to feed it up to the main compartment. So I got an 5.25 bay res with a 355 and couldn't be happier


----------



## mbreslin

had a hard time because?

because you didn't like extra hose length or they didn't fit through those holes well or was it the angle and if so could that have been fixed with a different pump top and some rotating connections?

i will have an i7(later i9) and 2 5970's(later 2 fermi's) on one loop so i definitely will need the flow that the 655 provides.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbreslin* 
had a hard time because?

because you didn't like extra hose length or they didn't fit through those holes well or was it the angle and if so could that have been fixed with a different pump top and some rotating connections?

i will have an i7(later i9) and 2 5970's(later 2 fermi's) on one loop so i definitely will need the flow that the 655 provides.

And what do you have now?


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbreslin* 
had a hard time because?

because you didn't like extra hose length or they didn't fit through those holes well or was it the angle and if so could that have been fixed with a different pump top and some rotating connections?

i will have an i7(later i9) and 2 5970's(later 2 fermi's) on one loop so i definitely will need the flow that the 655 provides.

I didn't like it because my pump with a custom top and 1/2 barbs wouldn't fit properly in the bottom chamber.

A i7/i9 along side 2x 5970/fermis on a single loop with all parts internally is not going to happen. Your going to need two separate loop imo. Your going to have to mod the case and add a 240 rad at the bottom. So you'll have one 360 up top and a 240 at the bottom. 360 for the gpu's and the 240 for the cpu. Fill in your parts profile so we can help you out more. Go into your user CP and add in your specs


----------



## mbreslin

my pc is 8 years old, i have a small pile of new hardware and more on the way, i likely won't be be actually building the machine until i9/fermi drop.

purchased so far: gigabyte x58a-ud7, 12gb mushkin blackline, 4x120gb vertex turbo ssd
purchased but not arrived: obsidian 800d, mcp655with ek rev2 top, pa120.3

i know i may seem uniformed trying to cram everything on one loop and believe me i never would have thought of it except this guy: http://www.overclock.net/ati/623682-...-quadfire.html

2 hot 5970's and an i7 and his temps are fine and he's using the hardware i planned to use for just my gpus, crazy!

edit: sorry just wanted to add i will NOT be going for big overclocks water for me is 100% about quiet, any modest overclocks are just a bonus


----------



## oliverw92

The MCP355 would be better suited to your loop, it works very well with loads of blocks in a single loop. If you did that, you could get an XSPC bay res that can take an MCP355 inside it then stick a 240 rad down below where that hdd bay is which you can remove. Then you can go res -> 240 -> gpu1 -> mobo -> 360 -> cpu -> gpu2 -> res

Fill in your sig with the rig you are building (go to usercp -> systems).


----------



## iceboi714

Finally finished my loop this week...I was on the domino for a while...temps horrible on that thing...lol...will post some pics soon. add me then =D


----------



## Inverted_Polarity

This is my first post on this forum. I am in the process up upgrading to a Core i7 920 with an ASUS P6X58D motherboard and 3x GTX280's in a Tri-SLI setup. The CPU and GPU's will be water cooled. I was going to use my existing case but after reading about the Corsair Obsidian and discovering this discussion thread, I have decided to get the case. Damn you Corsair for making an awesome case!!

But I do have a question. My current radiator is an older Thermochill 120.3 with older 24mm spacing. I know this will not fit with the Obsidian but I plan to mount it in the case using only the holes for the center fan. I will be upgrading to a Feser X-Changer 360 in the future. Will this be enough radiator for my setup? If not, I am thinking of adding a Feser 140mm radiator to the rear 140mm exhaust fan. What do you think?

Thanks.


----------



## oliverw92

Definitely not enough. That would just about handle one overclocked gpu and an overclocked i7 if you want reasonable temperatures. I would hate to see the temps on that loop if you put 3 280s in.You would get better temps on air! If you are not afraid of modding and don't need the hdd space, you can remove the lower hdd cage and fit a 240 rad down there.

If you don't want to mod it, then i would personally suggest getting the TJ07 instead of the 800D. You can fit a quad in the bottom by drilling a few mounting holes, a dual up top with no modding at all, and if you are a brave you can fit another dual down below alongside the quad.


----------



## Arkuatic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverted_Polarity*


This is my first post on this forum. I am in the process up upgrading to a Core i7 920 with an ASUS P6X58D motherboard and 3x GTX280's in a Tri-SLI setup. The CPU and GPU's will be water cooled. I was going to use my existing case but after reading about the Corsair Obsidian and discovering this discussion thread, I have decided to get the case. Damn you Corsair for making an awesome case!!

But I do have a question. My current radiator is an older Thermochill 120.3 with older 24mm spacing. I know this will not fit with the Obsidian but I plan to mount it in the case using only the holes for the center fan. I will be upgrading to a Feser X-Changer 360 in the future. Will this be enough radiator for my setup? If not, I am thinking of adding a Feser 140mm radiator to the rear 140mm exhaust fan. What do you think?

Thanks.


If you want the best results I'd go with the BIX GTX360 on the top and BIX GTX 240 on the bottom but that's if you can bear the noise created by 1800RPM+ fans. There are a couple of options you have, if you want low noise level you can stick with the feser, get a thermochill for cheaper, or even xspc for even cheaper and run dual loop config. Having a separate loop for the GPUs will result in better overall temps but will cost more money.

For premium parts I'd guess around 500-600$ will be spent on the entire loop give or take if you decide to run single loop or dual loop. Most builds I've seen with 3 or more GPUs usually run a second loop to obtain the most satisfactory temps.


----------



## rizmo

hiding a dual loop in that case is gonna be a bit of effort.


----------



## SpykeZ

got my tax returns back, where's the cheapest place to buy this atm? I missed the 250 dollar sale at newegg with the rebate


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
got my tax returns back, where's the cheapest place to buy this atm? I missed the 250 dollar sale at newegg with the rebate









Microcenter Online had it for $223.99 + ~$17.00 S&H .....


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverted_Polarity*


This is my first post on this forum. I am in the process up upgrading to a Core i7 920 with an ASUS P6X58D motherboard and 3x GTX280's in a Tri-SLI setup. The CPU and GPU's will be water cooled. I was going to use my existing case but after reading about the Corsair Obsidian and discovering this discussion thread, I have decided to get the case. Damn you Corsair for making an awesome case!!

But I do have a question. My current radiator is an older Thermochill 120.3 with older 24mm spacing. I know this will not fit with the Obsidian but I plan to mount it in the case using only the holes for the center fan. I will be upgrading to a Feser X-Changer 360 in the future. Will this be enough radiator for my setup? If not, I am thinking of adding a Feser 140mm radiator to the rear 140mm exhaust fan. What do you think?

Thanks.


I have a XSPC RX360 (Gentle Typhoons at 1400RPM) on an OC'd I7 920 (4.2Ghz @ 1.27v), the EK NB/SB block of my Classified and a GTX295 (essentially two GTX275's) and my GPU's did not go avove 41c (ambient at 23c) and my CPU didn't go above 45c after playing games for about 3 hours. That being said, I agree that you would want to add additional rad space, maybe two single 120.1 rads (1 in the back and 1 in the bottom) like this guy did on EVGA forums:

http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=163651

This would save you from having to mod the case. Also, I would take a look at these reviews to see what radiators are rated at what wattage of heat load:

http://www.skinneelabs.com/


----------



## Bacheezi

Some pictures of my new pc, its still in the works (waiting on second 5870) but its basically done









Everything is ready, just need to OC it now 









Good night sweet prince







she did me well, and now its time to sell it 









its the nicest build i've ever done, im really happy with it all.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpm804*


Microcenter Online had it for $223.99 + ~$17.00 S&H .....


gracias! just ordered it, shouldn't be too long for shipping since the store is 2 hours from me llol


----------



## CorteX

Add me please. Will get pics up as soon as I get a functional camera.


----------



## McLaren_F1

Bacheezi, i similar setup as you. I'm wondering what are your temps?


----------



## Bacheezi

I haven't OC'ed my CPU yet, but its running at

cpu: 26-28 idle across all cores, and 35ish on all cores while gaming
gpu: 57 idle with 25% fan speed, and i just turn up the fan to 40% while playing games and i really dont know what it runs at sorry, got it yesterday


----------



## Inverted_Polarity

Picked up my Obsidian today and started my build. I drove 3 hours (actually 4 hours one way because of a major traffic *****-storm) to pick it up at a Micro Center in Houston. With tax it was $243. Definitely worth it. This case is amazing. While I was there I also picked up a Danger Den 120mm radiator to supplement my Thermochill 120.3. It will be enough. I started my build and will try to post pictures tomorrow. I will also be modding somewhat. I will most likely cut a 120mm hole where the HD fan is to allow it to suck unobstructed air. I am also thinking of putting a 200mm fan on the side window directly over the three GTX280's to add a bit of air cooling and to maximize airflow in the case.


----------



## rizmo

congrats dude and welcome to the club, show us a work log or something.


----------



## utnorris

Here is some pics of mine. It's not complete, I need to finish sleeving my wires and I will be changing my water cooling pump and res out, just haven't decided what I will be doing.

*Warning the images are big and I will not be able to resize them till late tonight*


----------



## oliverw92

Dude resize those pictures man, some of them are 4mb!


----------



## utnorris

Didn't think the size matter since you have to click on them to view or are you saying even that is too big?


----------



## oliverw92

No i mean, 4mb is a large file to view once you've clicked it







Takes a while to open.


----------



## Inverted_Polarity

Okay. I got most of it together today. Still have a few things to do but for the most part it is in its final form. Here is a quick picture I took:


----------



## SpykeZ

god that's clean as hell. How do those water blocks on your GPU's work? looks liek you only got 1 hooked up or do they all somehow connect to each other?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


god that's clean as hell. How do those water blocks on your GPU's work? looks liek you only got 1 hooked up or do they all somehow connect to each other?


Those silver things inbetween the copper blocks are connectors.

So yeah, all the GPU blocks are connected to one another with those things. They are fairly common for Multi GPU setups using FC Blocks.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Those silver things inbetween the copper blocks are connectors.

So yeah, all the GPU blocks are connected to one another with those things. They are fairly common for Multi GPU setups using FC Blocks.


wow that's actually pretty nifty, never really thought how that'd work. All that copper's gotta cost a pretty damn penny tho lol


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
wow that's actually pretty nifty, never really thought how that'd work. All that copper's gotta cost a pretty damn penny tho lol

It depends, FC blocks cost between $100-$150 usually.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
It depends, FC blocks cost between $100-$150 usually.

totally off topic but are those Reuben sandwhiches in your sig?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spykez* 
totally off topic but are those reuben sandwhiches in your sig?

yes! :d


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
yes! :d

nom noms!!


----------



## SpykeZ

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=182897

build log from someone, amazing work


----------



## Inverted_Polarity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
god that's clean as hell. How do those water blocks on your GPU's work? looks liek you only got 1 hooked up or do they all somehow connect to each other?

Thanks. I wanted as clean a setup as I could get. That's why I used the Bitpower fittings. The The 3 X GTX280's are connected in parallel using SLI connectors. I wanted all 3 cards to get equal amounts of cooling and it seems to work very well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
wow that's actually pretty nifty, never really thought how that'd work. All that copper's gotta cost a pretty damn penny tho lol

Yeah, it wasn't cheap but I wanted to go all out on this one. The blocks are the Danger Den Tieton with copper back plates for the RAM on the backside. It does look really nice and all cards about 20 degrees cooler. I have my i7 920 OC'ed to 3.8 GHz and it is idling at approximately 45-48 C on all cores and goes to about 77-80 C with Prime 95 with 8 treads running. I have not tried to OC further because I have not had the time.

I do have a recommendation with this case. With the side panels on and no vent holes on the side, the temperatures can get very high. So last night I cut 2 120mm holes for 2 120mm fans. One fan blows in directly over the bank of GTX280's and the other blows air closer to the rear and upper radiators. I also cut a 120 mm hole directly over the hard drive fans. Doing this has dropped my case temps to the point that it is almost equivalent to having the sides of the case off. Also, having a fan blowing directly over the 3 X GTX280 cards has dropped their temps by about 10 degrees.

I will post more pictures later, as I have to go to work. This is the best build I have ever done and the Obsidian is the best case I have ever seen.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=182897

build log from someone, amazing work

Its on OCN too


----------



## utnorris

What's a guy got to do to be added to the list?


----------



## FuriousReload

You can add me to the list, the 800D is truly beautiful!


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inverted_Polarity* 
Okay. I got most of it together today. Still have a few things to do but for the most part it is in its final form. Here is a quick picture I took:










Wow, very nice setup man. But I got to ask you got 3x GTX280 and a 920 on a 360 rad. Wow those temps must be toasty? Very clean I like it









EDIT: just saw the 120 at the back lol









List Updated









*** I say this again if you haven't been added to the owners list or want to be added please pm me as I'm busy with work and somethings not able to come on ocn for a day or so. I had to read a good 3-4 pages to find the new members thanks everyone







***

Keep up the great work, these builds are getting nicer and nicer each day









Anyone have updated pic or even just pictures or cleaning up the interior (wire management) post pics


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
Anyone have updated pic or even just pictures or cleaning up the interior (wire management) post pics









I'm not that great at photographs and the digital camera I have on hand produces horrible picture quality. It looks similar in cable management to Inverted_Polarity's build. It's a great case and I love it. The only gripe I have with the case is that there isn't enough grommets near the psu. The leftmost grommet is covered by my HX1000 and I have to wire the majority of the cables through the remaining grommet there. They should have included possibly a lengthier grommet or add an additional grommet there.


----------



## Inverted_Polarity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
Wow, very nice setup man. But I got to ask you got 3x GTX280 and a 920 on a 360 rad. Wow those temps must be toasty? Very clean I like it









EDIT: just saw the 120 at the back lol









List Updated









*** I say this again if you haven't been added to the owners list or want to be added please pm me as I'm busy with work and somethings not able to come on ocn for a day or so. I had to read a good 3-4 pages to find the new members thanks everyone







***

Keep up the great work, these builds are getting nicer and nicer each day









Anyone have updated pic or even just pictures or cleaning up the interior (wire management) post pics









Temps were high with both the side panels on and no air intake holes. Idle temps were getting into the 60's on the CPU and the GPU's were getting into the 70's. I have since cut two 120mm intake holes and added a couple of 120mm fans with 120mm filters. I also added a 120mm intake hole with filter over the area where the hard drive fan is. Idle temps are now 43-44 on the CPU and two of the GPU's are idling at 44 and the 3rd is at 53. The odd ball GPU is the third GTX 280 I bought a few months after the first two and for some reason it has always ran at least 10-15 degrees hotter. Running Prime95 64bit the CPU maxes out at 80. The CPU is running at 3.8 GHz.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inverted_Polarity* 
Temps were high with both the side panels on and no air intake holes. Idle temps were getting into the 60's on the CPU and the GPU's were getting into the 70's. I have since cut two 120mm intake holes and added a couple of 120mm fans with 120mm filters. I also added a 120mm intake hole with filter over the area where the hard drive fan is. Idle temps are now 43-44 on the CPU and two of the GPU's are idling at 44 and the 3rd is at 53. The odd ball GPU is the third GTX 280 I bought a few months after the first two and for some reason it has always ran at least 10-15 degrees hotter. Running Prime95 64bit the CPU maxes out at 80. The CPU is running at 3.8 GHz.

Glad to see you got them down some, they are still pretty warm. I think I see a 240 rad going in the bottom section for you.









Chad


----------



## gsk3rd

I can see myself modding the side panel to adapt two 120mm fans to the side for some intake action.

I have been stalking this case for about 2 days now and I have to say it is an amazing case. Look for me in the future, as I will be an owner.


----------



## Djghost454

Just ordered mine yesterday. Will update with pics ASAP. Got 3 seperate orders from different sites, hopefully they will all come in around the same time.

800D
EVGA P55 FTW
i7 860 with black and silver HK3.0
Sapphire 5770 with EK WB
2tb Hitatchi drive
60gb OCZ Vertex Turbo
GTX360 rad
White tubing
Corsair 850HX

Going to be a SEXY build. Switching my current RF case back to air, any ideas on what to do about the 360mm hole in the top of a case that's being moved to air, and was cut wrong so fans wont mount?


----------



## SgtHop

Jerry rig it. Make some braces so fans will mount.


----------



## SpykeZ

I had no idea this case was so huge, I crawled inside it and stuck my head in the drive bay just cause I could...I got lost along the way, took a right instead of left and there was like..this whole nother universe


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Dude resize those pictures man, some of them are 4mb!

Only took me like 2 secs to view it, your net slow?

Also can I be added?









EDIT: Here is my rig updated and finally running. The pics are not the best. I used 1/2 ID tubing which was fun and a pain to work with. I have a dual bay res and the tubes kinda are tangled from what it looks like. But I didn't go for beauty, but rather performance. I still think it turn out *ok* I know it can be better. I have more ideas already as I just finished the case. So I think the future holds a few more updates







Here she is!! Enjoy!!










































And here are a few parts that I recently received and installed


----------



## Oupavoc

List Update









pestypest great job mate, love the black tubing


----------



## rizmo

what kinda pumps do you got in there lol. that looks like a LOT of tubing


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rizmo* 
what kinda pumps do you got in there lol. that looks like a LOT of tubing

Yea it is a lot of tubing for one single reason. The dual bay res. I had to cut it a little longer since the res needs a little extra room when filling and draining. I have a MCP 350 for the CPU loop, and a MCP 355 for the GPU's. If I had used just regular res's then the tubing would have been much cleaner. I wanted to use this res as I thought it looks nice with this case.


----------



## mbreslin

I take it you're using this res:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/95...DDCBAYTWO.html

I'll be using this as well you said the tube is longer is that to give some slack so you can slide the res out the front for filling?

thanks


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbreslin* 
I take it you're using this res:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/95...DDCBAYTWO.html

I'll be using this as well you said the tube is longer is that to give some slack so you can slide the res out the front for filling?

thanks


Yes that is the one.. Yea I cut the tubing a little longer as I figured it would be easier to slide in and out to fill and drain.


----------



## utnorris

Looks good pestypest. It looks like you have the CPU with the rad up on top outside and the GPU on the rad inside top, did you try it the otherway to see what temps were like?


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *utnorris* 
Looks good pestypest. It looks like you have the CPU with the rad up on top outside and the GPU on the rad inside top, did you try it the otherway to see what temps were like?

I tried it on another case but not this one. I am going to mount the rad on the back of the case in the next few weeks. I am going to get some better fans and possibly some shrouds. I am on the hunt for long screws that I can use to mount the rad atm. Temps are pretty decent though atm.


----------



## utnorris

Check out MCmaster.com for the screws. Also, I will be selling some San Ace fans hopefully next week for $10 plus shipping each if you are interested. Plenty of airflow from them, but the are 38mm thick fans.


----------



## Drzprince973

I guess I'll join


----------



## SpykeZ

You should route those cables onto the back of the case and tie em off









http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18...ml?tl=g2c34s95


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, I'm doing the same thing as Pesty, having a helluva time getting everything mounted. The case becomes significantly smaller when you have a ginormous Feser radiator taking up space.


----------



## Drzprince973

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
You should route those cables onto the back of the case and tie em off









I guess I can do that... it's just that these cables are THICK, but I'll see what I can do. Will post pictures when finished.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drzprince973*


I guess I can do that... it's just that these cables are THICK, but I'll see what I can do. Will post pictures when finished.


you could alwyas sleeve the cables individually.

http://www.murdermod.com/sleeving-ki...psychopack.htm










(Project April case from Falloutboy)

It'll help get them flat up against the back of the case.


----------



## twich12

i want to join so bad! i would give my first born for that case! i wouldnt buy sc2 for that case! *sigh* i guess we all have dreams


----------



## Drzprince973

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


you could alwyas sleeve the cables individually.

http://www.murdermod.com/sleeving-ki...psychopack.htm










(Project April case from Falloutboy)

It'll help get them flat up against the back of the case.


That would be a very time consuming project....


----------



## Drzprince973

Well as I was going to tie all my cables up against the back of the mobo tray, I came across the extra HD compartment.... You want to know what I decided to do? I pretty much just cramped all my extra cables in there!









Yes I know.... it was the lazy thing to do, but the results are MUCH better than how I had them

*Before*










*After*



















Here is the extra HD compartment, I guess it came in handy after all.


----------



## SpykeZ

good use for it lmao.

I'll be removing that whole compartment to house 2 water pumps


----------



## jetplane48

This a question about my watercooling setup... Ok, so I am getting a 360 rad and placing that at the top of the case... The question is whether there is a place where I can place a 240 rad or possibly another 360 rad inside and where I would place it.


----------



## SgtHop

You can modify the bottom of the case to accept a 240, remove the HDD rack, put it down there.


----------



## jetplane48

Ok, so will the rad fans be pushing out or pulling out? And there's a grill under the Hdd case right? Or do I have to drill the 100+ holes there?


----------



## SgtHop

I believe you would have it pushing out, but I'm not sure. I don't have this mod. And, you would have to make a cut out, there is no vents below the actual HDD cage.

Actually...you may be able to fit a 240 in there without much modification...

EDIT: Nope. Cage has to come out, just checked, lol.

You could always put a 140 in the back, and another one on the 140mm fan in the bottom there, if you were so inclined. That's a lot of tubing, though...


----------



## pestypest

Anyone figure out yet how to get 4 drives working in the hot swap bays with a SSD as the boot drive in ACHI mode for Trim?


----------



## Vlasov_581

the more i look at this case the more i has wants it


----------



## pestypest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


the more i look at this case the more i has wants it










get it noa!


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, it's amazing, but only if you're running water. It's not great for air, less you run open case.


----------



## jetplane48

Thanks! I got money so I will buy 2 120mm rads and mount them in the back and below with the psu


----------



## SgtHop

Get 1 360 and 1 240, to maximize space. Also, a 240 wouldn't work well in the back, because there's only 1 140mm fan space.


----------



## jetplane48

Do you know where I can get 140mm rads?


----------



## SgtHop

Uh, I think DD has them, but don't quote me on that. Google happens to be your friend. Do you already have a 360 in the top?

EDIT: Here: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/90...r_-_Black.html


----------



## jetplane48

Thanks! Pm me for a
rep


----------



## badger6021

for air cooling the HAF 932 is better 800D only good for water cooling.


----------



## SgtHop

This is not news, lol.


----------



## jetplane48

Were you born yesterday lol?


----------



## SpykeZ

Well since were stating the obvious here....

Jetplane, my windows is better than your windows


----------



## SgtHop

And Windows XP is not a new OS.


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


the more i look at this case the more i has wants it










I want that apple in your avatar lol







but for real its an awesome case imo. One of the best I've used.


----------



## oliverw92

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehou...64cf17aa071b1d

I come bearing presents in the form of scale sketchup model of the 800D


















Also uploaded to http://scc.jezmckean.com


----------



## SgtHop

I just ordered a filter for my rear fan, as I need more intake. Also, what speed should the 140s be running?


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I just ordered a filter for my rear fan, as I need more intake. Also, what speed should the 140s be running?



All your intakes should technically be the same speed. Better overall pressures. Also intake should be at slower speeds then exhaust iirc.


----------



## oliverw92

Oupavac, can you put the sketchup link in the op?


----------



## SgtHop

It needs to be airflow, not speed. But, I've got exhaust on the top, so I need more intake. Also, that doesn't answer my question, because I want to know how fast they're supposed to be spinning.


----------



## Oupavoc

OP updated, sketchup added









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


It needs to be airflow, not speed. But, I've got exhaust on the top, so I need more intake. Also, that doesn't answer my question, because I want to know how fast they're supposed to be spinning.


Well I have fans running at 2000RPM (intake) and some fans running at 3000RPM (exhaust).


----------



## Pings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badger6021*


for air cooling the HAF 932 is better 800D only good for water cooling.


This is not true, this should be common sense. Both air and liquid cooling need air flow for a heat exchange. The air flow in my case is great. HAF 932 is a cheaply made case. The insides are not painted, the cable management is nowhere near the level of an 800D. The the HAF 932 is covered in plastic, the 800D is not. Again the HAF 932 is a cheaply made case, look how much money we spent on the 800D. If we wanted a cheaply made case, then we would have went with the HAF 932. But, we didn't the 800D has a WOW I need that case factor, and the HAF does not. The air flow in my case is more than good, check it out:










Check out the *The Corsair H50 Accessory Permalink* under Drive Bay Coolers (5.25"). To see where I got the front intake from.


----------



## gerrardo

add me to the list! mine is sitting next to me empty until newegg ships a few pieces to my house either tomorrow or wednesday. all ive done is switched a few fans and tested the airflow for now, saving up for a quality watercooling kit!


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pings*


This is not true, this should be common sense. Both air and liquid cooling need air flow for a heat exchange. The air flow in my case is great. HAF 932 is a cheaply made case. The insides are not painted, the cable management is nowhere near the level of an 800D. The the HAF 932 is covered in plastic, the 800D is not. Again the HAF 932 is a cheaply made case, look how much money we spent on the 800D. If we wanted a cheaply made case, then we would have went with the HAF 932. But, we didn't the 800D has a WOW I need that case factor, and the HAF does not. The air flow in my case is more than good, check it out:










Check out the *The Corsair H50 Accessory Permalink* under Drive Bay Coolers (5.25"). To see where I got the front intake from.


Nice setup, I like it


----------



## SgtHop

You still haven't answered my question, lol. I want to know how fast the 140mm fans that come with the case are supposed to be spinning.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
You still haven't answered my question, lol. I want to know how fast the 140mm fans that come with the case are supposed to be spinning.

Oh lol, here is the answer to your question









The STOCK 140mm case fans are rated at 900RPM, and a maximum CFM rating of 65-70cfm. So these are the rear, bottom intake and hotswap side intake.


----------



## SgtHop

Okay, thanks. Looks like I should invest in some more powerful fans to help with the filtration. I also dislike dust, lol.


----------



## shiarua

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
You still haven't answered my question, lol. I want to know how fast the 140mm fans that come with the case are supposed to be spinning.

It varies. Seems the one on the hot swap bays is only 500 rpm.

The rest are 900 rpm.


----------



## Evtron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pings* 
This is not true, this should be common sense. Both air and liquid cooling need air flow for a heat exchange. The air flow in my case is great. HAF 932 is a cheaply made case. The insides are not painted, the cable management is nowhere near the level of an 800D. The the HAF 932 is covered in plastic, the 800D is not. Again the HAF 932 is a cheaply made case, look how much money we spent on the 800D. If we wanted a cheaply made case, then we would have went with the HAF 932. But, we didn't the 800D has a WOW I need that case factor, and the HAF does not. The air flow in my case is more than good, check it out:










Check out the *The Corsair H50 Accessory Permalink* under Drive Bay Coolers (5.25"). To see where I got the front intake from.


Good post, I just picked up a HAF932 for a new build that I'm going to be running AIR with, and it just isn't doing it for me - seriously thinking about returning it and grabbing an 800D.

Will have to return the $120 I spent on fans with it too though, or maybe I can get some use out of some of them with the 800D - any suggestions with that?

I've got:

3x this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835707002

and

4x this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185005


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evtron* 
Good post, I just picked up a HAF932 for a new build that I'm going to be running AIR with, and it just isn't doing it for me - seriously thinking about returning it and grabbing an 800D.

Will have to return the $120 I spent on fans with it too though, or maybe I can get some use out of some of them with the 800D - any suggestions with that?

I've got:

3x this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835707002

and

4x this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185005

Great choices in fans


----------



## Evtron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
Great choices in fans









Haha yeah seem familar









The only problem is can't use ALL of them with an 800D - man I liked it at first but the HAF932 is just getting uglier by the second!


----------



## Pings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evtron*


Haha yeah seem familar









The only problem is can't use ALL of them with an 800D - man I liked it at first but the HAF932 is just getting uglier by the second!


Your telling me dude. Like I said the 800D has a WOW factor. I had a Zalman-Z case, which is really nice, but the more I seen the 800D the more I wanted it. I would go look a pics here and others places wishing I had it. For me no case I have ever seen had a WOW factor like the 800D does. After wishing hoping, and wanting it I just gave up and bought it. Now that I have it, I can say that it is by far the best case I have ever built/owned.


----------



## ChristmasGT

I finally gave up and bought the 800D as well, I fell in love with it the second I laid my eyes on it, I've got to pick up a molex to 3pin fan adapter so I can hide those radiator fans up top =/


----------



## pestypest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChristmasGT*


I finally gave up and bought the 800D as well, I fell in love with it the second I laid my eyes on it, I've got to pick up a molex to 3pin fan adapter so I can hide those radiator fans up top =/








Looks good man..


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChristmasGT*


I finally gave up and bought the 800D as well, I fell in love with it the second I laid my eyes on it, I've got to pick up a molex to 3pin fan adapter so I can hide those radiator fans up top =/


Looks very clean great job.

Yeah get one of these 
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23440,

then connect it to 
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=2843

and then your good.

Chad


----------



## Evtron

So, I just packed up my HAF932 I got on Sunday for my upcoming build and ordered the 800D from the egg (cheapest I could find with rebate/free shipping) I knew I should have just got the 800D from microcenter for $227 instead of the HAF D:

After looking at the HAF for about 3 hours it just started looking uglier and uglier, so I got the 800D and H50 off the egg until I can get a real loop going or at least mod the H50.

Feel better already


----------



## utnorris

Why didn't you get the 800D from MC?


----------



## utnorris

Here is an update:



I will be redoing the water cooling next week along with the PCIe cable. I think I will be swinging the rad around, changing the pumps out and changing the loop order. I need to stop messing around otherwise I am going to run out of tubing,







.


----------



## Aluc13

I am looking at this case and if I can sell my old system (LOL 3 months old) I am planning on getting this case. I may overclock and watercool eventually but for now I would like to know how is the air cooliing in this case? Any good?


----------



## Evtron

It's about as good as how much you want to work with it. The case itself has received some negative feedback as far as air cooling goes, but from people who actually deal with the case it seems to be blown out of proportion.

There is a lot you can do to mitigate this "issue" or how I like to see it, just make it better than it already is







You can start by adding some good fans to get the air moving a bit better in the case, and install a bay cooler as well. I just went through the same issue you did so if you need any help let me know.


----------



## Pings

Check out the Obsidian 700D.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *legend999* 
Corsair will soon introduce the Obsidian 700D, a new full-tower ATX case that seems to have most of the interior features of the 800D, which was released last year. The case features six HDD/SSD drive bays, five 5.25" drive bays and one floppy bay. To keep your hardware cool the Obsidian 700D uses a three-zone cooling method, there are holes designed for cable management and vents have been pre-drilled to fit a triple 120mm fan radiator.

The case measures 24" (H) x 24" (L) x 9" (W) / 609 mm x 609 mm x 229 mm, weighs 34.8 lbs / 15.8 kg, and makes use of steel for the internal frame, and aluminum for its panels. There's room for three 140 mm and up to four 120 mm fans. There are eight expansion slots, so it makes room for a double-slot video card seated on the bottom-most slot of the motherboard. There's room for ITX, m-ATX, ATX, and EATX motherboard types, the motherboard tray has a cutout at the CPU socket area for easy handling of certain types of coolers. The front-panel has four USB 2.0 ports, a FireWire port, and the FP audio connectors.

Pricing is unknown, but it's likely a bit cheaper than the Obsidian 800D, which ships for around $290.










Source.

Interior Specs.

More pictures.

Side window ASAP.


----------



## Evtron

I don't think that's supposed to change anything as far as air cooling goes is it :O?


----------



## Pings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evtron*


I don't think that's supposed to change anything as far as air cooling goes is it :O?


No, I doubt it.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evtron*


It's about as good as how much you want to work with it. The case itself has received some negative feedback as far as air cooling goes, but from people who actually deal with the case it seems to be blown out of proportion.

There is a lot you can do to mitigate this "issue" or how I like to see it, just make it better than it already is







You can start by adding some good fans to get the air moving a bit better in the case, and install a bay cooler as well. I just went through the same issue you did so if you need any help let me know.


I think I will need some help. I'm not entirely sure how air cooling works but I need more info on water coolilng plus it's more expensive. So I want to make do with air cooling for now then water cool it later. Btw, how is the H50? I've heard good and bad things about it. Leaks and stuff


----------



## Oussal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aluc13*


I think I will need some help. I'm not entirely sure how air cooling works but I need more info on water coolilng plus it's more expensive. So I want to make do with air cooling for now then water cool it later. Btw, how is the H50? I've heard good and bad things about it. Leaks and stuff


I've been very pleased with the H50 I have in my 800D. Used in multiple setups, rear intake, rear exhaust - currently have the rad of it mounted in the middle top 120mm slot as exhaust and set the 140mm on the back to intake and this has resulted in best temps (for me). That said, I am replacing it in the next week or so with a 'real' WC loop; not cause I'm unsatisfied with it but as more of a hobbyist, hey I've never done that sort of thing.

From everything I've heard/read anecdotally on these forums and others, I think worrying about a leak is pretty small concern for the H50 - I mean, it is water sure so there is always the chance, but dont abuse it or mod it and I'm sure it'll be fine. Also seems that Corsair is really backing it up, so worse comes to worse and if something DID occur, I'm willing to bet Corsair would make you whole.


----------



## Pings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aluc13*


I think I will need some help. I'm not entirely sure how air cooling works but I need more info on water coolilng plus it's more expensive. So I want to make do with air cooling for now then water cool it later. Btw, how is the H50? I've heard good and bad things about it. Leaks and stuff


I love my H50. There has only been one documented leak that I've herd of. If your H50 leaks Corsair will replace damaged parts for you. Asetek makes the H50 and Asetek leaks are very rare. Here is my setup (⇇Fan⇇Shroud⇇H50⇇Fan), and some idle temps around the low 70sÂ°F ambient temperature. You might wana check out *The Corsair H50 Accessory Permalink* for more shroud and front drive bay fan ideas.


















More info on Asetek coolers:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pings*


Asetek makes the H50. Asetek also makes there own brand coolers. There is the Asetek LCLC and the Asetek LCLC 240MM Radiator. From what I understand the H50 has water inside them and the Asetek brand has a some sort of a liquid cooling fluid. Check some other Asetek coolers, NorthQ, Maingear, Alienware, HP, and others. Again Corasir doesn't even make the H50, Asetek does. The engineers who make the H50 recommend the their unit to be in exhaust, for good reason to. I say listen to a trained engineer, not a untrained benchmarker at Corsair. The intake vs exhaust is more based on your GFX card and Case. Corsair recommends intake, but Asetek the company who actually makes the H50 recommends exhaust. Like I said it really has to do with your GFX card and case. If you have a GFX with an air handler that blows hot air out the rear of your case. Its a good idea to have the H50 in exhaust. If you have a Vapor-X type of GFX card with no air handler, its better to be intake. Also do you have a place for that hot air to go once its in your PC case. For the guys who have an air handlers on their GFX cards and their H50s in intake, need to be warned. Do to the season and AC'd rooms, hot air from your GFX card is mixing with the cool air inside the radiator of the H50. This mixing creates condensation. That condensation is moisture that is now being blowing into your PC. But don't pay me no mind, feel free to try any way you like, and post about it. That's what this site is here for.

"*Asetekâ€™s factory sealed liquid cooling system is specifically designed to exhaust CPU heat directly outside of the chassis.*" - Asetek


----------



## Evtron

Yeah I just got this case as well as an H50, and am deciding if I want to exhaust it out the top as well and turn the rear fan into intake


----------



## McLaren_F1

Pings, does adding that fan on the top right side above the HD help the airflow? Whats your oc idle temps and load temps with linX? screenshot with realtemp please


----------



## Evtron

Ninja Edit: Got the Kama Bay installed and it looks great, really flush







, Also add me to the club please









Also, pings how did you fashion up that second bottom intake fan on the very bottom - looks like yours is a 120mm?


----------



## flamingoyster

Add me


----------



## Djghost454

Finally got mine up and running, camera is down ATM though, all I had is video camera that doesnt take stills.


----------



## Aluc13

Ah, alright thanks for the advice everyone. I probably will be getting this case. At least I'm pretty sure I will be getting it


----------



## flamingoyster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aluc13* 
Ah, alright thanks for the advice everyone. I probably will be getting this case. At least I'm pretty sure I will be getting it

IMO, best case on the market.


----------



## McLaren_F1

Anyone install a 2 bottom 140mm intake fans?


----------



## flamingoyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1*


Anyone install a 2 bottom 140mm intake fans?


I was planning on doing that, but the second bottom intake (right above the filter) is not technically made to have a fan placed there, and so it won't look as "clean," per se, because the fan won't fit perfectly with nails. You'd have to zip tie or something else. IMO, not worth it as long as you replace the stock bottom intake with a better fan.


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flamingoyster*


I was planning on doing that, but the second bottom intake (right above the filter) is not technically made to have a fan placed there, and so it won't look as "clean," per se, because the fan won't fit perfectly with nails. You'd have to zip tie or something else. IMO, not worth it as long as you replace the stock bottom intake with a better fan.


Well since im using the H50 Push/Pull config and installed it on the rear case, ive removed the stock 140mm. Will test another 140mm later on when my fan controller is here









18hrs prime95 small ffts and my temps are:


----------



## flamingoyster

temps look good


----------



## THEBREN

damn that's a beautiful case... but I still love my Coolermaster HAF...


----------



## godsgift2dagame

That case is gorgeous but I can't really justify paying $300 for a case when my setup cost $1000 with monitors/keyboard/mouse.









Once I make a living as a programmer, though, I'm getting the real high-end stuff...hehe *devil*


----------



## Hickeydog

Count me into the club. Got my Obsidian and LOVE it to death.


----------



## Pings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godsgift2dagame*


That case is gorgeous but I can't really justify paying $300 for a case when my setup cost $1000 with monitors/keyboard/mouse.









Once I make a living as a programmer, though, I'm getting the real high-end stuff...hehe *devil*


I've said it before this case is for the right type of person. If we wanted something cheap we would have went with a HAF or a Storm. But we didn't we went with the elite.


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated









You gotta love this case


----------



## iceboi714

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


Here is an update:



I will be redoing the water cooling next week along with the PCIe cable. I think I will be swinging the rad around, changing the pumps out and changing the loop order. I need to stop messing around otherwise I am going to run out of tubing,







.


Not too shabby...loving the red/black theme


----------



## utnorris

Thanks. Hopefully I will finish it this week once I have my parts in.


----------



## IZMatiC

Corsair 800D is a Great Case replaced an Antec 1200 wouldnt think twice about ordering again.

















Total darkness









Side panel off









Total darkness side panel on

I7 920 OC'd 3.8~Evga X58 Mobo~6GB Corsair 1600 Dominator w/Fan~
Corsair HD50 Heatsink~eVGA Nvidia 275 GTX~Corsair HX1000w PSU


----------



## yang88she

nice rig! I retired my antec 1200 to my wife's pc =D


----------



## IZMatiC

Thanks, wish i had ordered this case first time I seen it months ago (almost a year ago) would have never ordered 1200. wasnt sure about H50 either when I first came across it, had cooler master V8 til now replaced with H50 trying to get to the 4.0ghz club been close but couldnt quite make it on V8. maybe now I will


----------



## flamingoyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IZMatiC*


Corsair 800D is a Great Case replaced an Antec 1200 wouldnt think twice about ordering again.

















Total darkness side panel on

I7 920 OC'd 3.8~Evga X58 Mobo~6GB Corsair 1600 Dominator w/Fan~
Corsair HD50 Heatsink~eVGA Nvidia 275 GTX~Corsair HX1000w PSU


I'm really diggin the lighting


----------



## IZMatiC

thanks wasnt too sure at first, its pretty bright I modded the lights to micro switch and am able to switch on and off now


----------



## Wavefunction

Here's some pics of my fairly recent rebuild.

























However, I'm looking to upgrade to an i7 920, evga classified, and some corsair dominators soon (maybe this weekend, the tax return should be in Friday). Looking for some color input. I'm thinking white tubing and I'm wondering if these Xigmateks would look good with that color scheme (both 140 mm case replacements and 3 for my triple rad)? I wonder if the orange would clash with the red from the board. Alternatively I really think some white bladed fans like these would look really good but they don't come in 140 mm. Any ideas? Maybe I'm thinking too much about it because you can't even see the fans with the side panel on.


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated,

Nice work everyone


----------



## iceboi714

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wavefunction* 
Here's some pics of my fairly recent rebuild.

























However, I'm looking to upgrade to an i7 920, evga classified, and some corsair dominators soon (maybe this weekend, the tax return should be in Friday). Looking for some color input. I'm thinking white tubing and I'm wondering if these Xigmateks would look good with that color scheme (both 140 mm case replacements and 3 for my triple rad)? I wonder if the orange would clash with the red from the board. Alternatively I really think some white bladed fans like these would look really good but they don't come in 140 mm. Any ideas? Maybe I'm thinking too much about it because you can't even see the fans with the side panel on.

gosh damn....question..what cathodes are ppl using? mine are very dim...I have no idea why...especially the UV ones...


----------



## Oussal

Please add =)


----------



## McLaren_F1

Any pics/ideads of Cable Managment for the back panel? Mines too messy


----------



## Oussal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1* 
Any pics/ideads of Cable Managment for the back panel? Mines too messy









Best I've seen (maybe only I've seen someone actually take picture of their back panel) is this one from dingdong555's Hulk V2 project:


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1* 
Any pics/ideads of Cable Managment for the back panel? Mines too messy









Mine's messy too, but the inside its nice and clean lol

List updated


----------



## Mariusz803

Hey guys,

2010 Obsidian 800D build done.
Cheers.

Questions / comments welcome.


----------



## McLaren_F1

Heres my pictures, sorry i dont have a digital camera around. Pictures are taken with a iPhone


----------



## Makeo

this case looks so nice! do want...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *iceboi714* 
gosh damn....question..what cathodes are ppl using? mine are very dim...I have no idea why...especially the UV ones...

same here, i just ended up taking uv ones out.


----------



## Xombie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iceboi714* 
gosh damn....question..what cathodes are ppl using? mine are very dim...I have no idea why...especially the UV ones...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Makeo* 
same here, i just ended up taking uv ones out.

Yeah, don't use UV cathodes. Swap them out for Blue Cathodes or LEDS.


----------



## ardentx

Just a quick recommendation, I just bougght this for mine after I ran out of HD space. It fitted perfectly and fits the colour scheme and case ****ing amazingly. I will post pics later.

Let me know what you think...










http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Silve...120mm-Fan-RoHS

Converts 3 of the 5.25" bays into 4" bays for HDDs.


----------



## Ryanb213

I want in this club soooo bad.


----------



## Pings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ardentx* 
Just a quick recommendation, I just bougght this for mine after I ran out of HD space. It fitted perfectly and fits the colour scheme and case ****ing amazingly. I will post pics later.

Let me know what you think...










http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Silve...120mm-Fan-RoHS

Converts 3 of the 5.25" bays into 4" bays for HDDs.

Post some pics...


----------



## ardentx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pings* 
Post some pics...

Will do mate. Just at work so will be later on tonight Around 3pm GMT


----------



## beta_0

I wish they would release a smaller and lighter case, without the option for water cooling.
This case looks great but is too big and heavy for just air cooling, and it can be noisy because of the perforated top.


----------



## Dale-C

^^ Yep, there way to costly and big. Need a mini version of it, but can still fit a 5970.


----------



## pfran42

Add me!


----------



## ardentx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pings* 
Post some pics...

Here ya go mate. This is mine. Installed on the bottom 3 Bays.




























If you desperately need space, it is worth it. Could powder it black and then it would fit perfectly. I've used all the bays on my 800D including the ones in the bottom.


----------



## Oupavoc

List updated


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ardentx* 
Here ya go mate. This is mine. Installed on the bottom 3 Bays.

If you desperately need space, it is worth it. Could powder it black and then it would fit perfectly. I've used all the bays on my 800D including the ones in the bottom.

oi i need to get me one of these, any idea where i can get one state side?


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kckyle* 
oi i need to get me one of these, any idea where i can get one state side?

Here you go

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...b1ac42c2bc66a4


----------



## WCRF_1710




----------



## oliverw92

Dude nice rig! Nice trifire







Fill out your system specs in your UserCP - it is called 'Add System' in the column on the left.


----------



## M_T_M

So, how the heck do i remove the 5.25" bay covers?


----------



## Pings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M_T_M* 
So, how the heck do i remove the 5.25" bay covers?

Pull off the front panel. Then you will see.


----------



## M_T_M

Then I remove the mask?


----------



## Pings

What mask? Just put your hand underneath the front of the case. You will fill a gap put you fingers in there and pull. The front of the case will pop off. Then look at the back of the 5.25" and you'll see.


----------



## M_T_M

Maybe they could get any picture?


----------



## Pings

@ 6:47 of Part 1


----------



## M_T_M

I have a big problem, 2 screws can not be removed from the casing. Any idea how to remove the screw?


----------



## Pings

Check this out hope it helps.


----------



## M_T_M

I solved the problem of a screw. I have EK bay spin reservoir but I wonder how it is mounted in the case because there is no hole, and if anything should be cut within the case because it is not the whole case in resevoir


----------



## Oussal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M_T_M* 
I solved the problem of a screw. I have EK bay spin reservoir but I wonder how it is mounted in the case because there is no hole, and if anything should be cut within the case because it is not the whole case in resevoir

The spin reservoir would mount in the 5.25" bays no? There are 5 removable panels on the front of the case for this; if anything, you may have to bend or file back the middle set of ledges in the bay for the reservoir to fix. Sorry if I don't understand your question


----------



## M_T_M

This is a problem because there is no longer in.


----------



## Oupavoc

Well, owners list updated and I also updated the OP and the clubs name to "The Corsair Obsidian Club". This will grow the club and will be divided in sub owners section for the 800D, 700D and 600D.


----------



## M_T_M

any idea


----------



## freakb18c1

so i reversed my rear exhaust / kaze on my true as an intake and it made a world of difference
10c less i am amazed, i really thought this case was doomed for air cooling.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
so i reversed my rear exhaust / kaze on my true as an intake and it made a world of difference
10c less i am amazed, i really thought this case was doomed for air cooling.

Nice!!


----------



## Exidous

I'd like to join. .


----------



## fishman78

Hi everyone!

Well It's finally built. I really like this case, big, quiet, and it looks great. Only disappointment I've had is the front door for the HDDs pins broke off.








If anyone knows where I can get a new door or just the pins i would be very grateful. Anyway, here are some pics, feel free to comment or critique. Thanks!

Exidus - Really nice looking rig!!


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fishman78* 
Hi everyone!

Well It's finally built. I really like this case, big, quiet, and it looks great. Only disappointment I've had is the front door for the HDDs pins broke off.








If anyone knows where I can get a new door or just the pins i would be very grateful. Anyway, here are some pics, feel free to comment or critique. Thanks!

Exidus - Really nice looking rig!!

Nice looking set up. love the color scheme









Have you tried contacting Corsiar to see if you can get the door or pins through them?

Chad


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Exidous* 









I'd like to join. .

Very Clean. Great job

Chad


----------



## fishman78

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
Nice looking set up. love the color scheme









Have you tried contacting Corsiar to see if you can get the door or pins through them?

Chad

Thanks! It's a little basic, but it works for me.

You're right, I should email Corsair. Just worried they'll want the whole case back. Cause I aint tearing it apart now....


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fishman78* 
Thanks! It's a little basic, but it works for me.

You're right, I should email Corsair. Just worried they'll want the whole case back. Cause I aint tearing it apart now....

Yeah try contacting corsair and get a replacement part. The people that got the first batch of case received new replacement parts.


----------



## Elblonko

Just finished my first loop

My core i5's have dropped from a stock of 35C to 23-25C

My Load Temps are now hovering between 35C-40C

Time to start OC'ing

Gotta love this case

Temps









Fan Controller, XSPC Dual Top/Res Combo









Case Door Closed









Case Door Open









Drain Tube









I am now addicted


----------



## oliverw92

I spy a killcoil


----------



## ssgwright

well I'm a proud new owner (well I will be in about 3-5 business days







)

Anyone know if my 480gtx rad will fit in this thing?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ssgwright* 
well I'm a proud new owner (well I will be in about 3-5 business days







)

Anyone know if my 480gtx rad will fit in this thing?

With modding, it'll fit up top.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ssgwright* 
well I'm a proud new owner (well I will be in about 3-5 business days







)

Anyone know if my 480gtx rad will fit in this thing?

Just like Tator said, it will fit up top with some modding. Here is a link from another forum where the guy put a 480 up top. looks pretty sick.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=238950


----------



## Moltar

Add me!!!


----------



## Jaseore




----------



## kizzam

This is my water cooling setup.Still needs some small modifications and GPU block.


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated, Nice job guys. Love the new builds


----------



## bono2099

Here my Cosair 800D build project... Still working on the changes.











some closer shots.




This block will be replaced by...


...This puppy







(arrived yesterday thanks to PPCS.com's amazing service).


Please ignore the nasty brown color in the background


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bono2099* 
Here my Cosair 800D build project... Still working on the changes.











some closer shots.




This block will be replaced by...


...This puppy







(arrived yesterday thanks to PPCS.com's amazing service).


Please ignore the nasty brown color in the background










Nice, I like it


----------



## Lysdexik

My new sig rig!

*Build Completion Pictures:*





































*Cable Management Pictures:* *cable management by Nesquik*



















*Front Shot:*










*Night Shot:*










*Top Shot:* (Gentle Typhoons)


----------



## coupe




----------



## M_T_M

I have a problem does not work I reset the button. Now I wonder if any case is the reset button?


----------



## ssgwright

Finally got mine built today, sorry my camera sucks... I can't believe I finally got a case my 480gtx rad can fit in


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M_T_M* 
I have a problem does not work I reset the button. Now I wonder if any case is the reset button?

Make sure its plugged in properly, the - and + in the right order


----------



## M_T_M

when to replace the + and - probably wouldn 't work at all after the start button?


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M_T_M* 
when to replace the + and - probably wouldn 't work at all after the start button?

Please fill out your spec systems, first









http://www.overclock.net/specs.php


----------



## M_T_M

Such order of the chilling right?
pump----2x5870----TFC Xchanger 120----cpu block----XSPC RX360----reservoir
Which radiator is better TFC Xchanger 120 or XSPC RX120


----------



## oliverw92

TFC Xchanger isn't really worth the extra money IMO. Get the RX120.

Your order is wrong, although it won't make a huge about difference really. I would go this way:

res -> pump -> rx360 -> cpu -> xchanger 120 -> 2x 5870.


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M_T_M* 
Such order of the chilling right?
pump----2x5870----TFC Xchanger 120----cpu block----XSPC RX360----reservoir
Which radiator is better TFC Xchanger 120 or XSPC RX120

no that loop fails..

res-pump-rad-cpu-rad-gpu-res


----------



## M_T_M

Why do not lop my right, the obligation to go before the cpu and then the GPU?


----------



## oliverw92

The pump dumps some heat into the loop. So if you go res -> rad -> pump -> gpu, you are going to be putting warm water through the GPU. Also the way you have it, you have your main source of cooling, the rx360, after all your blocks. Your ideal setup would be to go:

res -> pump -> 360 -> gpus -> 120 -> cpu since 2x 5870 will chuck out loads of heat, way more than a cpu.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Just helped setup a buddy's system.

From this disaster:









To this sexiness:

























Gotta love the 800D's eATX MB holes and inner spacing, they allow a perfect no drill res support mount!


----------



## oliverw92

Sweet!


----------



## damtachoa

very nice.


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id*


Just helped setup a buddy's system.

Gotta love the 800D's eATX MB holes and inner spacing, they allow a perfect no drill res support mount!


Can you tell where you got that reservoir from? Looks dirrty i love it... i'm going to be doing water end of April when schools done and i'm really liking the one you've shown there.


----------



## oliverw92

It's a FrozenQ Inverse T-Virus reservoir. Expensive!


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
It's a FrozenQ Inverse T-Virus reservoir. Expensive!

Thanks for the reply. Do you know if they can be purchased outside of the FrozenQ PC Mods website? I checked on PriceBot.ca and ShopBot.ca with no luck.


----------



## [-Snake-]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Exidous* 


















I'd like to join. .

Hey Exidous,

The fans you used, do you by any chance know the exact model number? Xigmatek has two or three very similar models and was wondering which one are the ones you used?

Thanks


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mariusz803* 
Thanks for the reply. Do you know if they can be purchased outside of the FrozenQ PC Mods website? I checked on PriceBot.ca and ShopBot.ca with no luck.

FrozenCPU: http://www.frozencpu.com/search.html...&go.x=0&go.y=0


----------



## Inverted_Polarity

I have not posted in a few weeks. This case continues to amaze me. I did some more re-arranging and swapping out of components and this case is so damn flexible and accomodating. I was having problems with high CPU temps when at max load. I am OC'ing my i7 920 D0 to 4 GHz and at full load my temps were high 80's. Here is a picture of that config:










So I attempted to change my CPU block to a Swiftec Appogee XT but that did not work out as this block's design serious restricts flow. I know it has gotten great reviews but this CPU block in combination with my multiple GPU blocks and two radiators was too much for my pump (a Liang D5). It would begin to pump and then stall out. (I do think that the copper base of the Appogee I received was defective in that its pin array was terribly machined). Until Swiftec has better quality control in their machining, I would not recommend the Appogee water block.

So I purchased the HeatKiller 3.0 Copper block and install it. It has much better flow and perfect machining of its components. I also changed out my older Thermochill 120.3 radiator for a Feser X-changer 360. The older Thermochill seems to have a denser array of cooling fins but the Feser flows better.

I also installed a reservior for good measure and a second pump in-line with the first to make sure I had maximum flow.

Lastly, I lapped my CPU and water block and installed an Indigo Extreme TIM. All of this combined has reduced my CPU temps from 87-88 C at full load to 68-70 C at full load. Idle temps remain unchanged. Here are pictures of my current setup:


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mariusz803* 
Thanks for the reply. Do you know if they can be purchased outside of the FrozenQ PC Mods website? I checked on PriceBot.ca and ShopBot.ca with no luck.

Frozencpu.com and performance-pcs.com both sell them.

Well, it's a sad day. You can remove me from the list. I decided to go back to my Mountain Mods case and sell this one. I like the 800D, but I like my MB being horizontal more. It's a shame that the Mountain Mods case doesn't have wire management like the 800D does. Oh well, it's a give and take I suppose.


----------



## oliverw92

Polarity... is that solid block of bitspower G1/4" spacers? are you friggin made of money or something?

Yeah the reasons you had high temps is because you have tri-sli and an oc'd i7 on effectively a quad rad! You also only had one row of fans on the rad! Anyway, nice setup







I personally don't like the DD blocks that much, you should get them nickel plated.


----------



## liberalelephant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inverted_Polarity* 











WOW! I love the fans you've added. Beautiful setup.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mariusz803* 
Thanks for the reply. Do you know if they can be purchased outside of the FrozenQ PC Mods website? I checked on PriceBot.ca and ShopBot.ca with no luck.

We got it from performance-pcs :
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...a0376793746ebd

I thought Sidewinders had it too, along with Frozencpu, but they are not on the site now.

--Rome


----------



## M_T_M

Here you attach an image should now look how my water cooling. I have the EK Bay spin reservoar. Now I wonder if such layout okay if you do not can you recommend how would you put water cooling in my case. Please if you could send a picture painted with water-cooled

http://www.shrani.si/?6/J3/4bpAptY/ztztutu.png


----------



## oliverw92

You are only having a single 360 rad for 2 5870's and an overclocked i7? You will be get better temps under air....


----------



## M_T_M

What about the layout is fine or recommend me some other position?


----------



## oliverw92

No, did you even read my post yesterday? I said you need to go

Res -> Pump -> Rad -> blocks


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated, nice job everyone. Very nice pics









Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


No, did you even read my post yesterday? I said you need to go

Res -> Pump -> Rad -> blocks


Yep this is the setups I use.

RES -> PUMP -> RAD -> BLOCKS -> RES

OR

RES -> PUMP -> RAD1 -> BLOCKS -> RAD2 -> BLOCKS -> RES


----------



## triggs75

Or RES -> PUMP -> RAD1 (360) -> CPU BLOCK -> RAD2 (120) -> Motherboard -> RAD3 (240) -> GPU -> RES


----------



## M_T_M

I wonder what would happen if it were the order of cooling water as follows:
pump --- res --- rad --- cpu --- GPU - pump. Before the computer turned on the water was already in the pipes?


----------



## oliverw92

It will be an epic fail - you will lose all your pressure in the reservoir before it gets to the blocks/rads. Don't even try it. Also, you will create loads of motion in the reservoir, and could result in loads of air being trapped in the loop in the form of bubbles.

It is also impossible to fill the loop without turning the pump on.


----------



## SgtHop

Oliver speaks the truth. Res>pump>rad>blocks>res.


----------



## M_T_M

How do you install water cooling in case Corsair Obsidian 800D?
I have the following water cooling:
Radiator XSPC RX360
EK Supreme CPU blok
2x EK-FC5870 - Nickel
Laing D5+ EK TOP
*EK-BAY SPIN*

Please if you would in the picture case priakazali scheme how would you have done water cooling. Please Help


----------



## oliverw92

Mate.. what the hell? I have told you several times!

Res - Pump - rad - CPU - 5870's -> Res.

Instead of putting the pump down below, you could mount it on the midplate like this:


----------



## IZMatiC

Hi recently did some upgrades wanted to share with everyone received my Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro fan for my 275 GTX (night and day with temps not to mention noise level of fans) I happened to score a second 275 GTX same set up (thanks Strayshot)







Added a little more lighting show PSU bay no sense and having a Corsair Power house if you cant see it







lol Crazy me. Love my Corsair products !!! Awesome stuff enjoy


----------



## Hypnotized

I'm in love with this case.

moving to water cooling soon


----------



## DnMarino13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


It will be an epic fail - you will lose all your pressure in the reservoir before it gets to the blocks/rads. Don't even try it. Also, you will create loads of motion in the reservoir, and could result in loads of air being trapped in the loop in the form of bubbles.

It is also impossible to fill the loop without turning the pump on.


Without question your layout is accurate, but motion in the reservoir does not necessarily mean air will get in the system. I run a 655 pump to a 3x120 radiator to a Danger Den Cpu block and then to a Danger Den 2 bay acrylic reservoir. I intentionally lower the coolant level as I love the sound of the "waves". I do wonder though if my massive flow rate is hurting me more than helping me. With this pump and 3/4 tygon and a highflow CPU block, I have crazy amount of flow. If I wasn't so lazy I would test CPU temps at different flow rates, someday maybe.

Pics coming of my amazing build next week.


----------



## DnMarino13

Here is a pic of the "wave" The blue line is my highflow cpu line. The green is much tamer because of the fact that it hits 2 lower flow GPU blocks.


----------



## tanderson

ive heard about the 700D coming soon, any info on that!?


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tanderson*


ive heard about the 700D coming soon, any info on that!?


Read this thread

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...dian-700d.html


----------



## tanderson

thanks! read some posts, making me more excited for it!


----------



## ssgwright

what do you think?


----------



## Oupavoc

^^^^ one word "beautiful".


----------



## DEVAST8

Looks sexy!

Oh and greetings from sunny Kuwait!

SSG DEVAST8


----------



## ssgwright

ahh kuwait, I was only there for a night... just long enough to scan my id and start getting that sweet combat pay


----------



## tanderson

so, how is AIR COOLING for the 800D? what should you do to it to make it a good air cooling case?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tanderson* 
so, how is AIR COOLING for the 800D? what should you do to it to make it a good air cooling case?

Stock Air Cooling is sub-par.

To improve it, add 2 x 120 (or 140mm) fans to the window (you'll have to mod for this.)

And add one of these to the front of the case:
Scythe Kama Bay Plus
Lian-Li 4 HDD Bay Rack + 120mm fan
Lian-Li 5.25" 120mm fan cage
Thermaltake iCage


----------



## tanderson

it also didnt come with 3 top fans, so i have to add 2 more (grabbed one from another case i had and its working well) if i remove/replace the stock fans would that help, also i dont really want to add any to the window but then again doesnt seem like i can cool my GPU's sufficiently any other way.


----------



## Gallien

looking to put my noctua nh-d14 w/ 2 Gt's in this case but i would like to improve its airflow. the ideas i have seen so far are:

3 fans exhausting out the top
switch the rear exhaust into an intake position
add a scythe kama bay air fan
add another fan for bottom air intake (along with the stock one)

these are the fans i would like to add, simple because of the black color with blue led's
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103060

any other ideas guys? any help definitely is appreciated

+rep to all who shoot ideas =]


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tanderson* 
so, how is AIR COOLING for the 800D? what should you do to it to make it a good air cooling case?

Hey that is a good question i was asking myself and someone on the form suggested something to me that i simply didn't think of.

Adding 3 120mm fans up top is fine, but you still have an air leak right beside them, that grill at the top back of the case. I filled mine with 2 80mm Gelid Gamer Fans and noticed a 2-3 degree drop on my H-50 (note my H-50 is an intake fan, tried as exhaust but temps were higher).

Pic below, hope this helps.


----------



## shredzy

My rebuild

































I love this pic


----------



## tanderson

mariusz thanks for the pic, i will try and grab some fans and throw them there. i also see you have on in the 5.25 drive bays. how did you mount that. have any closer pics of it??

and great pics of your new rebuild SHREDZY
looks great!


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated, sweet pics everyone


----------



## tanderson

add me?? i have one, do you need pics first?


----------



## flamingoyster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mariusz803* 
Hey that is a good question i was asking myself and someone on the form suggested something to me that i simply didn't think of.

Adding 3 120mm fans up top is fine, but you still have an air leak right beside them, that grill at the top back of the case. I filled mine with 2 80mm Gelid Gamer Fans and noticed a 2-3 degree drop on my H-50 (note my H-50 is an intake fan, tried as exhaust but temps were higher).


Are those two 80mm fans intake or exhaust? I don't really understand the purpose they'd serve...in my setup, I'm using a megahalems an so my top-rear fan is intake while the other two are exhaust. I feel like adding those two 80mm fans would just screw up the air flow for my setup. What do you think?


----------



## tanderson

hey oyster, so you have the farthest fan to the back (on top) as an intake and the front to as outtake correct? wouldnt it be better for the front one to be intake and the back 2 to be outtake? seems to me it would be, but im no expert at all. just curious to what you have to say about it.


----------



## JustinAiken

Hey all, considering getting this case and joining your little club...









But, I wouldn't be doing watercooling... I'm seeing some people saying it's not well designed for air...

I only have one video card (8800GT), which I don't even use that often, and I only want to OC to around 3.2 on my i7... I'm more concerned with stability.

Will the cooling (with some extra Noctua fans) be sufficient for those needs?


----------



## oliverw92

Yes should be fine


----------



## tanderson

you'll be fine, right now other than the stock fans i have 1 fan on top as an exhaust fan and an overfclocked i7 to 4.4ghz and it is still relatively cool and and 2 overclocked 5850's (havent tested those out in the case yet) but either way i have 2 5850's that produce lots of heat because they're directly next to one another on this new board i have.

just add 3 top fans and you'll be fine, or even 1 top fan ( like me, for now).


----------



## JustinAiken

That really only leaves me with one issue about this case...

If I buy it, the ease of putting a SSD in the hot swap bays is going to make me want to buy one...


----------



## tlkamps

Add me to the list, case should be here by Friday.


----------



## tanderson

Air cooling guys, my GPU's are running super warm and there is pretty much no place to put a fan besides on the window and i dont wanna do that.

what about putting another fan right above where the fan is in the same slot as the PSU. thats blowing air into the comp. if i added another fan there as a push pull kind of deal would that help cooling the GPU's. the only other thing i could think of was drilling holes in the cover that covers the hot swap plug ins and putting a fan there.

what do ya'll recommend?


----------



## JustinAiken

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rx7racer* 









I think this is the picture that did it for me... I was looking through the thread, and saw this picture, and thought "ooh... that's a sexy looking build beginning... wonder how it will look when everything's in... OMG! EVERYTHING IS IN!"

It's so neat and tidy... Ordered one from buy.com


----------



## sti-06

I am thinking to pick up one of these but my question is can anybody fit quad rad in this case?

I need to be able to fit this in there:


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sti-06* 
I am thinking to pick up one of these but my question is can anybody fit quad rad in this case?

I need to be able to fit this in there:
http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c385/ttemizel/?action=view&current=P1010387.jpg]

UMMMM...... Yes you can fit a quad RAD up top with a quick mod, but ummm no you can not fit all those fans in there. Not sure why you have that many fans, but I guess it does your system well. Looks interesting.

Chad


----------



## Lestat0301

I got my case in the mail (along with all my other stuff), but unfortunately my mobo was DOA, so now I have to wait :-( to be added to the list!
However in the process of realizing my mobo was DOA, I noticed that my 8pin v12 cords were too short to run behind the case all the way to the top. I have an EVGA x58 Classy, and I'm not sure if I'm just a n00b and don't know how to run cables or if I have to buy extenders or new cables. Anyone else have this issue?
-Lestat


----------



## Lestat0301

oops I guess I should say which psu I have, it's a Corsair 1000HX.


----------



## tanderson

if its not long enough grab an NZXT 8 pin mb cable extender from newegg or amazon. it looks great and is good quality i have one for mine since mine was to short. and it comes pre sleeved


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sti-06* 
I am thinking to pick up one of these but my question is can anybody fit quad rad in this case?

I need to be able to fit this in there:


You could fit it without the shrouds.


----------



## Jingiko

Hey everyone! Im new! woohoo! But I just wanted to see if I could join your 800D club? Im currently in the process of building one. Just letting the paint dry for another week before i wet sand it.









Hopefully when I get time ill post some pictures! But you guys all have impressive builds


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lestat0301* 
I got my case in the mail (along with all my other stuff), but unfortunately my mobo was DOA, so now I have to wait :-( to be added to the list!
However in the process of realizing my mobo was DOA, I noticed that my 8pin v12 cords were too short to run behind the case all the way to the top. I have an EVGA x58 Classy, and I'm not sure if I'm just a n00b and don't know how to run cables or if I have to buy extenders or new cables. Anyone else have this issue?
-Lestat


Quote:


Originally Posted by *tanderson* 
if its not long enough grab an NZXT 8 pin mb cable extender from newegg or amazon. it looks great and is good quality i have one for mine since mine was to short. and it comes pre sleeved

Most are not long enough to go around the back, so yeah pick up and extension cable from any shop, easy fix and keeps the case looking clean.

Chad


----------



## sti-06

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
UMMMM...... Yes you can fit a quad RAD up top with a quick mod, but ummm no you can not fit all those fans in there. Not sure why you have that many fans, but I guess it does your system well. Looks interesting.

Chad


Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
You could fit it *without the shrouds*.

^^^Thank you. At least somebody knows those are not all fans


----------



## oliverw92

Thinking about it, you may only get one row of 38mm on there, or two 25mm, or 1 38mm row and one 25mm row.


----------



## Wavefunction

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lestat0301* 
I got my case in the mail (along with all my other stuff), but unfortunately my mobo was DOA, so now I have to wait :-( to be added to the list!
However in the process of realizing my mobo was DOA, I noticed that my 8pin v12 cords were too short to run behind the case all the way to the top. I have an EVGA x58 Classy, and I'm not sure if I'm just a n00b and don't know how to run cables or if I have to buy extenders or new cables. Anyone else have this issue?
-Lestat

I could have sworn the Obsidian comes with an 8 pin power extender. Looking at the picture of the package contents on newegg, there's one shown, and I'm 96.4% sure that's where my extender came from (although I can't completely remember)


----------



## tanderson

yes it comes with an extender, but its not very long.


----------



## tlkamps

Add me to the list !!

This case is simply amazing. Got it this morning and it is HUGE and can fit anything you could ever imagine. I am so glad that I shelled out the cash to get this and will keep it forever. The details in it are amazing, the HDD swap racks, the different zone cooling, the ability to have 5000 fans in it. It is amazing, this was me when I started playing around with it









Quick question though, is there a way to take off the drive bay covers easily? I have been struggling mightily and don't want to break them...


----------



## tanderson

do they not just slide right off? and welcome to the club. the case is awesome eh!


----------



## tlkamps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tanderson*


do they not just slide right off? and welcome to the club. the case is awesome eh!


I'm talking about the front covers for like where your DVD drive goes. For the life of me I can't get them off and the last thing I want to do is break one of them.

BTW here are some pics from my iPhone sorry for quality.









Makes my Crosshair III look like a baby








Love the easy swap drives, amazing idea.








BIG ass box, it scared me when I first saw it








All put together
















close up through the window

Hope you like


----------



## tanderson

ahh front covers, you have to pop off the front panel. grab it from the bottom near the "corsair" symbol and pop that off first, if you didnt already do that.

and good pics!


----------



## tlkamps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tanderson*


ahh front covers, you have to pop off the front panel. grab it from the bottom near the "corsair" symbol and pop that off first, if you didnt already do that.

and good pics!


AHHH great, thanks for the help. I was pushing on them from the inside like on other cases and the damn things wouldn't move a bit. Now I understand why


----------



## tanderson

ha i did that too.. and then i got frustrated and read the instructions ha.


----------



## Jingiko

hey guys quick question regarding HX1000 and 800D

does the 24pin reach most boards within the 800D?
Also do most of you guys need/use extensions for the 8PIN within the 800D?

Thanks I ask because Im about to sleeve my HX1000 and not sure if I should individually sleeve then find out that I need extensions later.

My case is in pieces atm and so is my HX1000 for modding.


----------



## tanderson

the 24 pin should fit no problem. the 8 pin is hit or miss. i know mine was way to short and i had an extension 8 pin and that was almost still too short. but i'd grab an extension just in case.


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jingiko*


hey guys quick question regarding HX1000 and 800D

does the 24pin reach most boards within the 800D?
Also do most of you guys need/use extensions for the 8PIN within the 800D?

Thanks I ask because Im about to sleeve my HX1000 and not sure if I should individually sleeve then find out that I need extensions later.

My case is in pieces atm and so is my HX1000 for modding.


i have a HX750 with the 800D and reaches fine


----------



## Jingiko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1* 
i have a HX750 with the 800D and reaches fine

Im sure the 24pin would reach fine but considering the distance from the psu to the top of the motherboard (EVGA E760) i think the 8pin wont reach.

Thanks again for all that answered. I should be sleeving my PSU this weekend


----------



## tanderson

ya the 8pin will probably not reach. but grab an extension and you'll be fine! and get to sleeving already we wanna see pics!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hi Guys, I just bought a corsair Obsidian and I wanna know if I can fit a Feser 360 Rad (60mm thick) with a push pull configurations inside the case at the top

Thankx


----------



## SgtHop

Uh, no, you would be covering up your motherboard if you did. I come very, very close to doing so with push only and 38s.


----------



## KaRLiToS

38mm thick fans?


----------



## Fantomau

Would those 24pin NZXT unisleeved cables reach?


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah. It's very close to my motherboard with only a push configuration. And two 25mm is more than 1 38, lol.


----------



## KaRLiToS

What do you think about cutting a hole and use this to add some space?!?!?! Or will it work?










Or Instead put these fans on http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27033 with 25 mm on the other side?!?!?!


----------



## SgtHop

Could work. You'd have to do some cutting and drilling and such, but it could work. I think.


----------



## oliverw92

Why don't you just mount one set of fans on the outside?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Why don't you just mount one set of fans on the outside?


Yeah I know thats a great idea, I already thought of this but how will I bring the power wires inside?


----------



## SgtHop

Also, the fans on the outside need to be slightly narrower, as the tapering into the dip on the outside doesn't really allow for a 120mm fan.

Likaso:


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Yeah I know thats a great idea, I already thought of this but how will I bring the power wires inside?

Drill a hole?


----------



## Jingiko

Im actually mounting a feser 360 on top. 3fans on top as well for pull. which fits. gives me a lot of interior head room


----------



## Fantomau

You can add me, I just took the plunge and bought it along with a H50 and some replacement fans









Now I cant wait to see this beauty in person


----------



## Fantomau

Is there a way I can replace the silver plate bracket on my video card to black? I have a EVGA GTX275.


----------



## oliverw92

You can take it off and spray paint it black? Or get it powdercoated.


----------



## Fantomau

What type of paint would be good for it?


----------



## oliverw92

Lightly sand it with a fine sandpaper, clean it with white spirit/isopropyl alcohol, put on a layer of primer (try and get grey self etching) not too thick. Leave it for however long it says on the can, then spray it again. Then after thats dried, put on a layer of black paint (just use a metal paint, rustoleum is good). Leave to dry, put on another coat. THen leave for several days so it goes properly hard. You can still use your card during this time without the backplate.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jingiko* 
Im actually mounting a feser 360 on top. 3fans on top as well for pull. which fits. gives me a lot of interior head room









Hi Jingiko,

are you mounting the Radiator Ouside the Case? Cause what I want to do is mount the feser inside with Push 38 mm fans and on the outside, put 3 25mm fans!


----------



## JustinAiken

I had quiet a hard time getting the motherboard in!! The ATX standoffs and the UD4P just didn't quiet line up... It took 2 hours of finger killing pain to get it in; I've never had this trouble before... In now though, and looking good!

I can't get an Intel SSD in a hot swap bay either; the screws the case comes with are too big! I think I'm just going to rest it in the bottom 5.25" bay anyways, so I have a HD hit swap bay open for easy backups...


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JustinAiken*


I had quiet a hard time getting the motherboard in!! The ATX standoffs and the UD4P just didn't quiet line up... It took 2 hours of finger killing pain to get it in; I've never had this trouble before... In now though, and looking good!

I can't get an Intel SSD in a hot swap bay either; the screws the case comes with are too big! I think I'm just going to rest it in the bottom 5.25" bay anyways, so I have a HD hit swap bay open for easy backups...


really? I found this case very, very well laid out, everything went in so easy for me... I had everything set up in an hour. I'm really pleased with this case.



the only thing thats I'm not happy with is the pump placement... right now it's sitting a little sideways.. If I removed that fan it might stand up straight but I don't want to do that. I'll figure it out.


----------



## jaded25

Just finished up building my rig yesterday and can finally say its done except for a couple of things here and there. One thing that got me was how damn big this case is especially compared to my previous case, which was a cosmos.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Have you cut the bottom ton insert the double 120mm Radiator??


----------



## jaded25

Yeah I cut out the bottom hdd cage and also sawed out the bottom piece so the fans could get air from outside the case.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jaded25*


Yeah I cut out the bottom hdd cage and also sawed out the bottom piece so the fans could get air from outside the case.


Have you noticed that the divider between the motherboard and power supply is saggling since you cut the support (hard drive case)

Some guy corrected it like this (you probably have seen this build log) and add a piece of black metal to support the part

PS, was it hard to cut these things?


----------



## JustinAiken

Just finished putting my computer back together in this... it is heavy! But that doesn't matter... What does matter is that it's loud! Really loud! I think I need to replace some fans...


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sti-06*


I am thinking to pick up one of these but my question is can anybody fit quad rad in this case?

I need to be able to fit this in there:



*** is that a joke or what?? Why is there a wall of fans outside your case???? (I know nothing about water cooling if that's the reason)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rogueblade* 
*** is that a joke or what?? Why is there a wall of fans outside your case???? (I know nothing about water cooling if that's the reason)

That's a Radiator. water flows through it and is cooled by the fans.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
That's a Radiator. water flows through it and is cooled by the fans.

Why do I not see other water cooler pics like this? Is this a kinda cheap/mod method of cooling your water?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rogueblade* 
Why do I not see other water cooler pics like this? Is this a kinda cheap/mod method of cooling your water?

There's plenty of pics that are similar, but many people mount water cooling inside there case.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
There's plenty of pics that are similar, but many people mount water cooling inside there case.

Yes, that's what I'm used to seeing, and looking at that, I highly doubt it would fit in a case, which is why I'm wondering if it's a user created mod. I mean is that thing sold like that? To be installed like that?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rogueblade* 
Yes, that's what I'm used to seeing, and looking at that, I highly doubt it would fit in a case, which is why I'm wondering if it's a user created mod. I mean is that thing sold like that? To be installed like that?

Yeah it's a 480mm RAD

You can also get a 560mm RAD (4 x 140mm)


----------



## Mariusz803

Finalized my build ( i know i'll say it again)... fans, layout, colors etc.


----------



## rogueblade

Sorry another question about this case. I notice there really aren't any air intake fans and wondering how you can keep things air cooled in this case.

Also with all those exhaust fans on the top and back; with the lack of intake fans (none on the side or front (I'm used to the haf932)) I believe that results in 'negative airflow'?


----------



## McLaren_F1

Nice new pics Mariusz803.

Im curious why you mounted the SSD beside the bottom 140mm intake fan?


----------



## Evtron

So without modding the case to fit a 240 in the bottom - there is an option to have 2x140 rads which I am contemplating doing with a dual loop set up.

How would an i7 920 fare on a loop with 2x140 RADS? The same, better, or worse than a 240.

Thanks


----------



## ChosenLord

MINE IS HERE!!!! I'll be posting pics once i've migrated my current set up into this mother!!


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rogueblade* 
Sorry another question about this case. I notice there really aren't any air intake fans and wondering how you can keep things air cooled in this case.

Also with all those exhaust fans on the top and back; with the lack of intake fans (none on the side or front (I'm used to the haf932)) I believe that results in 'negative airflow'?

I was in the same situation as yourself, i sold my HAF932 and picked up the 800D. Yes the lack of intake fans will mean this case should act more like a negative pressure case. To get more cool air into the case you can get a bay cooler like i got for my 800D (more pics through sig link). Also if you look in my pics above i mounted 2x80 fans at the back of the case, this helps pull more warm air from my H-50 (intake) out of the case and has lowered my temps 2-4 degree. It also gets rid of an air leak should you mount 3 fans up top, otherwise those fans would not be pulling in as much air from the bottom as they could.

Remember this case is not designed for extreme air cooling like the HAF932 is, with the added space and overall design this is more of a water cooling rig. Like the HAF932 you can mount a triple rad up top but you can also mod the bottom for an addition dual rad below, space is not an issue like it might be with the HAF.

I'm very pleased with the switch to this case from my HAF932. I know it has less airflow but the build quality is far better and more convenient with all the space, especially since i'm going to do a water loop for my gpu in the coming months. With my H-50 cooling my i7 920 @ 4.00ghZ and just under 1.3v on the vCore my temps are good. I idle from 35-38 degrees and load from 59-64 degree. Hope this helps.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1* 
Nice new pics Mariusz803.

Im curious why you mounted the SSD beside the bottom 140mm intake fan?

Hey,

Thanks for the comment. No real reason other than being able to see it from the side panel window. When i'm done school mid april i'm going to sleeve my cables white probably, so the sticker on the SSD should fit well.


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated


----------



## ChosenLord

DONE!!


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChosenLord*


DONE!!


Nice job. I'd recommend taking the plastic cover over your hardrive fan off, you'll get a few degrees off with that.


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mariusz803*


Nice job. I'd recommend taking the plastic cover over your hardrive fan off, you'll get a few degrees off with that.


Really? i quite liked the idea of the air goin to the back of the mobo, you think it would benifit the case if i took the plastic covers off? the one above the fans and covering the hotswap?

It took me pretty much all night to move my system into this case, i have like 5 spare fans from my CM690 so i'm going to mess with them tonight to get some good flow, maybe a few ducts too!


----------



## McLaren_F1

What fans are you using on the top ChosenLord?


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChosenLord*


Really? i quite liked the idea of the air goin to the back of the mobo, you think it would benifit the case if i took the plastic covers off? the one above the fans and covering the hotswap?

It took me pretty much all night to move my system into this case, i have like 5 spare fans from my CM690 so i'm going to mess with them tonight to get some good flow, maybe a few ducts too!


Just to clarify, the cover over the fan with the Corsair logo that cools your hardrives.

I know for a fact removing this cover lowered my hardrive temps about 3-5 degrees. I use Hardware Monitor to verify the temps. The reason i did this in the first place was to see if i could get the temps i got in my HAF932 before i sold it. Now they are surprisingly almost the same.

Cheers.


----------



## KaRLiToS

can someone tell me some tip to be able to mount some fans on the top, outside of the case??? Also, what kind of screw to hold thses fans PLUS the Radiator?

Thanks










PS, I just got my case today, Damm its huge


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1* 
What fans are you using on the top ChosenLord?

Hey man, well i got 4 of these originally to go with the H-50 but they didn't quite perform as well as i hoped, But they are Akasa Apache Blacks

And on the H-50 I went for 2 of these - THE BEST FANS I'VE EVER EVER HAD/SEEN!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mariusz803* 
Just to clarify, the cover over the fan with the Corsair logo that cools your hardrives.

I know for a fact removing this cover lowered my hardrive temps about 3-5 degrees. I use Hardware Monitor to verify the temps. The reason i did this in the first place was to see if i could get the temps i got in my HAF932 before i sold it. Now they are surprisingly almost the same.

Cheers.

Hmm, interesting, I'll look into that tonight! I'm also considering modding my side panel to put a 420mm to improve the airflow, NOT LIKE ITS BAD, but on my previous case the CM-690 (With 11 Fans) my H-50 temps were 3-5c lower, but i could barely get the side panel on. (hence the reason for the upgrade)

Plus i'm awaiting my 2 gpu waterblocks and pump/res/rad x 2 and tubing, so i'm trying to keep things clear until then.


----------



## sti-06

I got mine today (awaiting to be opened), already started the research for what fans to get on top of the case.


----------



## Clox

I finally got this together a couple of weeks ago, sorry for the horrible photos but you get the idea though they do not do it justice. I am going to be changing a couple more things yet but it's very close to completely done.


----------



## oliverw92

Not sure about the look of the handles, but they are sure solid (mnpctech quality







)


----------



## tanderson

i kind of like the look w/ the handles! looks like a nice build! way to go!


----------



## Clox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Not sure about the look of the handles, but they are sure solid (mnpctech quality







)


Thanks for the input, yeah they looked horrid without the rad grill. I didn't like them at first either but they have grown on me and definitely great quality. I have a good design idea for the style I would like to use but they are good for now. I would guess it weighs at least 80-90 pounds so no way I can go without any.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tanderson*


i kind of like the look w/ the handles! looks like a nice build! way to go!


Thanks.


----------



## triggs75

Is that were the handles are supposed to go.









I was close I guess

























Chad


----------



## kizzam

Improving water systems with HWLabs GTX480 radiator, Swiftech Apogee XT and T-line


----------



## oliverw92

Dude... two quad rads? That is nuts! Why not stick a triple in the top too


----------



## Pings

Need some help I got the Bloodrage and my Front USB doesn't work with the 800D. Any ideas on how to get it working?


----------



## oliverw92

It's probably an issue on the bloodrage - have you installed all the motherboard drivers? The front I/O is literally just an extension of the motherboard headers, it doesn't require any software or anything, so unless it the front i/o is physically broken it has to be the motherboard's issue.


----------



## [-Snake-]

I love that job you did with the handles Clox. It must be extremely convenient moving that case around when you do upgrades and stuff. What kind of handle is that?


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[-Snake-]*


I love that job you did with the handles Clox. It must be extremely convenient moving that case around when you do upgrades and stuff. What kind of handle is that?


http://www.mnpctech.com/MnpctechBill...leGrooved.html those


----------



## [-Snake-]

appreciate it ^ +rep


----------



## tekenator

hello everyone. im a very happy obsidian 800D owner. I had a few questions. Does anyone happen to know how much CFM the intake 140mm has? I have heard of a lot of people replacing it. I spent a good hour trying to find this info on google and got nothing. I also just bought three 120mm fans for the top in the exhaust position. Im assuming this is the best configuration?

Can i do anything to help get some cool air on the motherboard without modifying the side panel? I have seen some put in a 120mm fan in the CD\\DVD bay. Does this provide any advantage?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Fantomau

Got my 800D yesterday and replaced the fans, God its better in person.





(Bottom pic looks like its all outta shape, Hehe, But its not)

Have a small problem with the front panel. It seems to be not either glued down all the way or cracked, But corsair tech said they'd send me a brand new front panel for free and dont have to send this 1 back. Now thats customer service in my book.

Soon as I get my fan extension cables, I'll be moving my sys into this beast.

Its funny, The pics I've seen of this case, The back hole for heatsink removal was small, But this 1 is huge. Did they change it or something?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fantomau* 

Its funny, The pics I've seen of this case, The back hole for heatsink removal was small, But this 1 is huge. Did they change it or something?

Yes they changed it cause the encounter certain problems with a couple of motherboards, so they decided to make a bigger one, and ITS MUCH bigger


----------



## ChosenLord

Right My water shiz arrived today but the "tossers" (nice men) at SpecialTech forgot the Most crucial part!!! the WATER!!!!!

ARGHHH, i'd hurt them if I wasn't so damn pleased with the stuff they remembered to put in the box!!

But this is what i've got, picking up 2 Heatkiller GTX285 v2 waterblocks today, will keep you posted with progress!!

Oh and there is almost NOWHERE in Holland you can get G1/4Thread - 1/2" barbs!!



these puppys are for the big rad,



the 2x80mm Rad is going to be places between the gpus, i'm hoping this is going to make a difference, if not it looks the shiz anyway!





I might JUST have enough fans!



THE SEXY HARDWARE!


----------



## nvidiagamer

Man this case is just simply amazing!!!! I can't wait to get mine, very very soon!


----------



## XxG3nexX

I'm already in the club, but I haven't posted and pics. So here we go
















Shot with DSC-H7 at 2010-04-03


----------



## zamdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxG3nexX* 
I'm already in the club, but I haven't posted and pics. So here we go
















Shot with DSC-H7 at 2010-04-03

Is it me or is your 5870 bent?


----------



## SgtHop

Optical illusion. You're seeing the motherboard behind the card.


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tekenator* 
hello everyone. im a very happy obsidian 800D owner. I had a few questions. Does anyone happen to know how much CFM the intake 140mm has? I have heard of a lot of people replacing it. I spent a good hour trying to find this info on google and got nothing. I also just bought three 120mm fans for the top in the exhaust position. Im assuming this is the best configuration?

Can i do anything to help get some cool air on the motherboard without modifying the side panel? I have seen some put in a 120mm fan in the CD\\DVD bay. Does this provide any advantage?

Thanks everyone.

Hey man,

As a proud new owner myself, I left the 2 stock fans on the HDD bay and the floor of the case, I put 3 x 120mm Apache Blacks on the roof of the case and have my h-50 at the rear push/pull intake, but because i'm using the 3k UltraKaze on the h-50, with shrouds. i put an ultrakaze on the top to get rid of the massive amount of air being pulled in by the Ultrakaze!

you could put a front (ODD) mounted fan to allow for more even airflow, but i'm SERIOUSLY happy with it as it is.

120mm + 140mm pulling air in from the bottom into the mobo chamber.
140mm pulling air from the psu chamber blowing across the hot swap bay.
2x120mm pulling air in from the rear of the case
3x120mm pulling air out the mobo chamber and exhausting it out the top.

I dont the need for anything else. although I'm going to mod my side panel to allow for a 220mm of something similar, maybe even a rad?


----------



## ALIGN

Can you add me please heres a few pics....


----------



## HeliXpc




----------



## tanderson

last picture of your setup is beautiful! looks great with your case + monitor sitting there!

and nice build by the way!


----------



## imh073p

Nice rig! rep+


----------



## ALIGN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeliXpc* 




Looks awesome great job +rep


----------



## McLaren_F1

HeliXpc, what are the idle/load temps on that setup?

Looks sweet


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1* 
HeliXpc, what are the idle/load temps on that setup?

Looks sweet

Thanks bro, idles around 39-44c loads at 70c-77c, room temp around 70-75f, 4.2ghz at 1.25v


----------



## McLaren_F1

is the H50 on a push/pull config? if so what fans?


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1* 
is the H50 on a push/pull config? if so what fans?

Yes, push/pull using Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1800RPM fans.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Have someone tried to cut a hole inthe side panel acrylic window to add a fan over the PSU Divider?

I want to do that but I dont know how to cut acrylic, I thought of a dremel, but not sure!?!


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Have someone tried to cut a hole inthe side panel acrylic window to add a fan over the PSU Divider?

I want to do that but I dont know how to cut acrylic, I thought of a dremel, but not sure!?!

Yah its what i plan on doing, but over the gpu's. a dremel or similar would be fine. need to buy one first!


----------



## Oupavoc

List updated.

Very nice pics guys, I like them a lot









*If I missed adding your name please pm and will add as soon as possible thanks everyone.*


----------



## tanderson

Thanks Oupavoc for keeping this thread updated and maintained!


----------



## Oupavoc

Oh... rep + given for the impressive pics of the rigs guys, I like them a lot very nice good job.


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*








So, where the hell did you get the long crossfire connector?

god i need one of those SO bad!


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*


So, where the hell did you get the long crossfire connector?

god i need one of those SO bad!


Prob got it with the EVGA board, i got a long one with my MSi-GD65, you want me to send you it? I'm never gonna be using it, unless the GPU fairies magically leave 2x 5970 under my pillow? (and i think i'd notice)


----------



## sti-06

I am still not on the list


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChosenLord* 
Prob got it with the EVGA board, i got a long one with my MSi-GD65, you want me to send you it? I'm never gonna be using it, unless the GPU fairies magically leave 2x 5970 under my pillow? (and i think i'd notice)

I'd love for you to send it to me, but im in canada, that would be a little far dont ya think?

and no he must have got it from a different source since i have the same board as him and i only got a bunch of long SLI connectors.

Silly evga


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bacheezi* 
I'd love for you to send it to me, but im in canada, that would be a little far dont ya think?

and no he must have got it from a different source since i have the same board as him and i only got a bunch of long SLI connectors.

Silly evga









Hmm yeah you could be right, but it weighs almost nothing! but if i do send it, it might take months! by then you might have gone Fermi!! lol

PM me your address i'll calculate the cost to me, if its under 10 bucks think of it as a good will gesture?


----------



## MSC1105

Lots of nice 800D builds here







.. this case has become extremely popular. Here is mine, pretty simple concept, always a work in progress. Took these before tightening up the gpu power cables.


----------



## tanderson

looks great msc1105!


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bacheezi* 
So, where the hell did you get the long crossfire connector?

god i need one of those SO bad!

Call up MSI and order one, $5 each, thats what i did







good luck.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*









[/URL]


Nice setup! Also, I have that same desk. They are great, especially for the price.
--Rome


----------



## fishman78

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSC1105* 
Lots of nice 800D builds here







.. this case has become extremely popular. Here is mine, pretty simple concept, always a work in progress. Took these before tightening up the gpu power cables.




























Hey MSC1105, just curious what you are using to cover the bottom section of the case?


----------



## MSC1105

@fishman78 it's just a piece of metal i had made and powder coated to go the length of the separator plate. There's a second piece that curves where the panel does then straightens out to cover the front area under the fan, it's just out right now because it needs to be modded a bit to fit properly. I had put a 240 rad down there so I wanted something to keep it looking clean overall.


----------



## tanderson

hey guys. i was thinking. for AIR COOLING some guys use the first spot up top as an intake and the back 2 as an exhaust.. well i was thinking if i get a 240 RAD and do those as exhaust on the back 2 spots for fans. and the first spot as an intake, how would that work out?

or should i just get a 360 rad and use them all as exhaust?


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated


----------



## sacmo77

ADD me as well, I am working on my water cooling project right now with my 800d ill add pictures this week


----------



## liveify

Slightly old image, have moved the 24pin power to the hole above the one its in the picture. TK Fury's sleeving is great stuff.


----------



## Valen

Well, some of you may remember a mod I done some months ago involving an Antec Big Boy 200mm fan, and a new window attacked with a Dremel!










Having run the big fan, I got great results, BUT... I tried soo many different things to use as a filter, but nothing worked. In a week, my case was clogged up with dust and dirt.

So I decided to take a more traditional route, and go for a twin 120mm fan set-up. CPU temps are similar to the 200mm fan set-up, but I have postioned the 2 x 120mm fans to throw cool air my 3 x GPU's. They were getting toasty. And I wanted the area cool in anticipation for the new Nvidia GTX400 series (512 shader version thank you)!!

Pics attached!!





































A Scythe Kama bay is on it's way for a front air intake. Just need to reduce the speed of the top exhausts and I should be sorted.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valen*


Well, some of you may remember a mod I done some months ago involving an Antec Big Boy 200mm fan, and a new window attacked with a Dremel!

Having run the big fan, I got great results, BUT... I tried soo many different things to use as a filter, but nothing worked. In a week, my case was clogged up with dust and dirt.

So I decided to take a more traditional route, and go for a twin 120mm fan set-up. CPU temps are similar to the 200mm fan set-up, but I have postioned the 2 x 120mm fans to throw cool air my 3 x GPU's. They were getting toasty. And I wanted the area cool in anticipation for the new Nvidia GTX400 series (512 shader version thank you)!!

Pics attached!!

A Scythe Kama bay is on it's way for a front air intake. Just need to reduce the speed of the top exhausts and I should be sorted.



Are temps better with the 2x 120mm over the 200mm fan? What made you change that design?


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


Are temps better with the 2x 120mm over the 200mm fan? What made you change that design?


All that was answered in his actual post, lol.

Valen, did you try pantyhose as a filter? Works great for me on my HAF 932.


----------



## Valen

Temps are similar. Although, it seems that a slight increase has occured. (2c more)

Forsaken, I did try socks and stockings, but they were hard to clean and ripped a lot! In the end I got fed up!

I will see how the temps go when I get this Scythe Kama bay. (Today I hope)


----------



## Valen

Got the Scythe Kama bay fitted, and temps have dropped back to normal again. (-2C drop) 29c - 31c average idle.

But I can say without hesitation, that having a perforated side window (Like the CM Stacker 830) reduces temps drastically.

Take the side panel off you 800D if your running air, tell me what you get. 

So my next task, is to create a side window made of wire mesh!!

That means dropping the 2 x 120mm fans.

Back to the workshop!!


----------



## oliverw92

Have fun with the dust


----------



## Valen

By dust you mean with a wire mesh side panel fitted? I never had dust issues with the Coolermaster Stacker case. (Except when using the 4 x fan door)


----------



## tanderson

hey guys. i was thinking. for AIR COOLING some guys use the first spot up top as an intake and the back 2 as an exhaust.. well i was thinking if i get a 240 RAD and do those as exhaust on the back 2 spots for fans. and the first spot as an intake, how would that work out?

or should i just get a 360 rad and use them all as exhaust?


----------



## Valen

Never tried that config tanderson. I take it you would use the front fan as the intake?


----------



## jfizz84

I'm souped this bad boy is all there for sure...check out my "before" case in computer cases section. I was in desperate need. But now I have my baby







WOO-HOOOOO


----------



## JustinAiken

I love seeing other pictures of people doing air with this case


----------



## Valen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JustinAiken*


I love seeing other pictures of people doing air with this case










lol aye it's a tough case to air. Although I think I am being overly fussy.

My CPU temps peak @ 55c on Prime95, which is nothing for an overclocked i7.

It's the 87c peak temps of my 2 x GTX 260's that concern me! (Even with two fans blowiing directly them)


----------



## tanderson

yes, or the back one as an intake. but not sure was hoping to hear fromyou guys how it would work out.


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated










Valen, I like your effort mate, always trying for something better


----------



## Wastegate

I really want one of these case, does anybody know of a good deal? I missed the MicroCenter deal. Everywhere else is like over $300 with shipping and/or tax.


----------



## Al plants Corn

I can get this case for $235 shipped. Deal or not?

I heard this case sucks for air flow, that true? Is it that big of an upgrade from a HAF 932?


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn* 
I can get this case for $235 shipped. Deal or not?

I heard this case sucks for air flow, that true? Is it that big of an upgrade from a HAF 932?


Yeah the air flows not that great, the stock fans are weak and dont push alot of air. Swap out the fans and add another intake fan.


----------



## Al plants Corn

But, If I'm spending 225$ on a case, shouldn't the fans already be good?


----------



## oliverw92

They aren't bad - if you are using the case for watercooling (which is has been designed for) they are perfect. However for air cooling you may need something a little more powerful. For $225 it has been designed as a good watercooling case, not so much for air cooling.


----------



## kizzam

24/7 311 and 500 rounds of Linx-tested with a water-cooled


----------



## tanderson

nice build man! finally getting my watercooling set up this week! excited to see a nice temp drop!


----------



## borito4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MSC1105*


Lots of nice 800D builds here







.. this case has become extremely popular. Here is mine, pretty simple concept, always a work in progress. Took these before tightening up the gpu power cables.





























What bay res is that? is it a bay res/pump


----------



## oliverw92

Looks like an XSPC bay res/pump combo with a single laing ddc in it. They do a dual ddc one too.


----------



## borito4

Got any links? need to order that


----------



## oliverw92

www.google.com


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *borito4* 
Got any links? need to order that

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/95...?tl=g30c97s168


----------



## borito4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
www.google.com

Totally helpfull.


----------



## jfizz84

Just ordered my XSPC 360, and block and pump. Almost back to water. Also got a Frozen Q liquid fusion helix core resi on the way...This thing is gonna be balls to the wall when I am done, be back with pics when all is said and done.


----------



## jfizz84

What do you guys think??


----------



## paulo dourado

omg could you do a 360 rad up top 120 rad in the back and a 120 rad in the bottom? with a res in the drive bay and a pump down below?


----------



## borito4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paulo dourado* 
omg could you do a 360 rad up top 120 rad in the back and a 120 rad in the bottom? with a res in the drive bay and a pump down below?

Yes you can! I plan on doing something like taht in the future.


----------



## paulo dourado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *borito4*


Yes you can! I plan on doing something like taht in the future.


you think a 360 rad is enough cooling for dual Xeons/northbridge and each 120 rad for a gtx480?

totally off-topic, sorry in advance


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paulo dourado* 
omg could you do a 360 rad up top 120 rad in the back and a 120 rad in the bottom? with a res in the drive bay and a pump down below?

how about a 360 up top a 120 in the back and a 240 down below with dual pumps on a single top. Might as well through the 240 down there and take out that additional HDD cage down there

Chad


----------



## Valen

I have to say all you guys have amazing looking rigs on water!!

Since I am a virgin when it comes to watercooling, what would I need to cool the following?









2 x Nvidia GTX's
1 x i7 920 OC's to 4.00Ghz
1 x NB cooler (necessery)?
Did I leave anything out?

Keep in mind I would not want to modify the case in any way. So whatever would keep everything neat and cool.


----------



## xMEATWADx95x

r u making a section for the 700D?


----------



## ontariotl

I updated my case now that I finally have a HD5970 that doesn't have the cold bug. So with tearing everything apart I decided to upgrade the tubing to UV reactive, and colour of the coolant. Blue for Intel, Red for AMD/ATI. I also indulged with the HK 3.0 nickel plated version as well as finally a full northbridge/southbridge block for Asus P6T owners


































*Clear Feaser UV/blue coolant instead of the old green*

























*Dual MCP655 pumps installed side by side now that I have a rad on the bottom*









*Cold bug free HD5970 with nickel plated back plate with quick disconnects*

















*Dual Rad installed on the bottom*

















*About time for a full block for the P6T owners*









*HK 3.0 All nickel plated







*


----------



## damtachoa

That's so amazing. damn. Very nice. I love it.


----------



## 3D Modeller

I'm in










Bought this case to have room to go to WC soon after. But I've built a second i7 rig into this one's old case so WC will have to wait a little while









In the meantime...I'm still very very happy









ps. Sold the quad 295s just before the 480s came out to get their peak 2nd hand price. So it looks crap with the 260. But once I'm happy to buy the next gen cards I'll be back in SLI and have the pictured 260 SLI with the other in the 940 rig


----------



## 3D Modeller

@xMEATWADx95x

Saweeet


----------



## folk-it-up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beta_0*


I wish they would release a smaller and lighter case, without the option for water cooling.
This case looks great but is too big and heavy for just air cooling, and it can be noisy because of the perforated top.


there is, its called 700d instead of 800d


----------



## tanderson

no 700D is same dimensions not smaller or lighter.


----------



## 3D Modeller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beta_0* 
I wish they would release a smaller and lighter case, without the option for water cooling.
This case looks great but is too big and heavy for just air cooling, and it can be noisy because of the perforated top.

Do you have one or have you read that somewhere?

Because mine is super quiet and the perforated top has no bearing on noise.


----------



## Evtron

Hey guys, getting some conflicting information.

Does a RAD with push/pull fans mounted internally at the top fit?

Thinking about modding to put a 480 rad up top.


----------



## jfizz84

Theres perforations up top for a 360....Im sure you could modify to fit a 480 but youd have to make an extra hole. Just ordered my XSPC 360 rad, Danger Den block and swiftech vario pump...Can't wait altho I have to wait for tubing and stuff. Will post asap.


----------



## Evtron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jfizz84* 
Theres perforations up top for a 360....Im sure you could modify to fit a 480 but youd have to make an extra hole. Just ordered my XSPC 360 rad, Danger Den block and swiftech vario pump...Can't wait altho I have to wait for tubing and stuff. Will post asap.

Thanks, but I'm more curious if a push/pull on the top rad clears the MOBO enough.


----------



## Inverted_Polarity

I have a Feser Xchanger 360 with 120mm fans (6 total) in a push pull configuration on the inside. I have a P6X58D Premium motherboard and the fans just barely clear the motherboard. There is an extremely tight fit where the 12 volt power connector plugs in but it does fit. Not sure about any other motherboards however.


----------



## Caveman742

Hey guys i have a question, Do you think the 800D has good airflow? im looking to put a water cooled set up in but first its only going to be the cpu then add the gpu in there later, I dont want the gpu getting too hot when i dont have it on the water loop. Thanks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caveman742* 
Hey guys i have a question, Do you think the 800D has good airflow? im looking to put a water cooled set up in but first its only going to be the cpu then add the gpu in there later, I dont want the gpu getting too hot when i dont have it on the water loop. Thanks.

Your GPU's should be fine if you leave the side panel off.

If not, then you'll have very restricted and limited air flow, which will cause high temps.


----------



## 3D Modeller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evtron* 
Thanks, but I'm more curious if a push/pull on the top rad clears the MOBO enough.

Yep. About 111mm from top of case to top of Classified MoBo in mine.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caveman742* 
Hey guys i have a question, Do you think the 800D has good airflow? im looking to put a water cooled set up in but first its only going to be the cpu then add the gpu in there later, I dont want the gpu getting too hot when i dont have it on the water loop. Thanks.

Those that have this case on air will tell you it's fine as long as you fit the fans. Good ones though...


----------



## folk-it-up

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSC1105* 
Lots of nice 800D builds here







.. this case has become extremely popular. Here is mine, pretty simple concept, always a work in progress. Took these before tightening up the gpu power cables.




























ur build looks alot like the 800d in the Digital Storm add, u should check their website and u'll see, http://www.digitalstormonline.com/


----------



## jfizz84

Hey, how do we make this club official?? Doesn't it have enough members to be considered official yet?


----------



## oliverw92

Just ask a moderator like radodrill


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evtron* 
Thanks, but I'm more curious if a push/pull on the top rad clears the MOBO enough.

It depends on which radiator you get and the thickness of your fans. Like my Feser radiator of 62 mm thick and fans of 25 mm push pull doesn't fit in the case, it would have covered the mobo a little bit so I made a hole and add a koolance shroud to add more space for my Radiator.

I'll provide pictures tonight when I get home but my setup is not build yet but it'll give you an idea.

KArl


----------



## Oupavoc

List updated, as usual if your not on the list and want to be in just shoot me a pm and I'll be happy to add you to the list









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xMEATWADx95x* 
r u making a section for the 700D?

Yes I will be making a sub-division for the 700D owners when case becomes available.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jfizz84* 
Hey, how do we make this club official?? Doesn't it have enough members to be considered official yet?

Well funny you ask, It just went official









So without further ado, *welcome to The Official Corsair Obsidian Club* everyone


----------



## gosmeyer




----------



## tanderson

lookin good gosmeyer!


----------



## oliverw92

gosmeyer... have you spray painted your waterblocks? Please tell me you havn't spray painted the bases


----------



## jfizz84

Yea last night I sent a pm to a moderator and asked to make it official. YAAAAAY! Now I gotta change my signature to the "OFFICIAL..."


----------



## JustinAiken

So are the 700D and 800D identical, besides the hot swap bays and window on the door? If so, I may be interested in trading my windowed door for a non windowed door...


----------



## jfizz84

Exactly the same case other than hot swap bays and windowed door.


----------



## oliverw92

You can get a non-windowed door from corsair anyway.


----------



## tanderson

do any of ya'll have the swiftech microres, if so, how did you mount it in the case? im about to get my watercool setup going today and tomorrow and need some help (first watercooled rig) so just trying to get some good examples of how to mount everything.


----------



## gosmeyer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tanderson* 
lookin good gosmeyer!

Thanks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
gosmeyer... have you spray painted your waterblocks? Please tell me you havn't spray painted the bases









It's ok, I had to use super glue cause I ran out of MX-3









(Powder coated with black anodized fasteners)


----------



## reaper~

Man, I still remember this thread when it first started.









You guys might wanna consider adding that new 700D to the club also. Since it's now on Newegg, they'll be flocking in any time soon.









Edit: picked up today for $200.










Add me to the list please.


----------



## Bacheezi

well it is the obsidian club, not the 800d club


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tanderson* 
do any of ya'll have the swiftech microres, if so, how did you mount it in the case? im about to get my watercool setup going today and tomorrow and need some help (first watercooled rig) so just trying to get some good examples of how to mount everything.

Hey man, i've just put mine in last night, it takes 2 ppl to help and hold!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bacheezi* 
well it is the obsidian club, not the 800d club









Well after getting my 800d last month, i said i was preparing for a watercooled set up and I installed it yesterday. hope you guys like it!


----------



## oliverw92

What the hell is that coolant! Nice job though


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gosmeyer* 
Thanks

It's ok, I had to use super glue cause I ran out of MX-3









(Powder coated with black anodized fasteners)

You powdercoated the waterblocks? That is awful for temps


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
What the hell is that coolant! Nice job though









its this! but when i get my 5970 block i'm purging it and putting normal disstilled water in, (been told it'll clog over time







)


----------



## oliverw92

Wait.. thats black feser?


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Wait.. thats black feser?

its meant to be, looks more like dark purple to me! I don't think you can get pure black!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Add me to the club please, build not done yet, I have many parts missing, my first water cool build, and those are my first Case Modifications.

Cut a hole to add more space to my case for push/pull configuration on the feser 360 Radiator (62 mm thick so I had to add space)










I put a Koolance Radiator Shroud (when I tried to put the rad, fans hole doesn't fit with the shroud, so I had to order some brackets)










Cut a hole at the bottom of the case to put a second feser radiator, but now its a 240, with a nice KickBox Grill (that you dont even see) and a Fan Filter for 240 Radiator




























This is my triple radiator










Cable Management with the Fans power cables ( I'll sleeve all the motherboard power CPu power and VGa power cables to Red and Black)










Thanx for watching


----------



## Diplo

Hey guys, quick question: some of your awesome 800D pics looks very dust, is this case a dust magnet? planning a watcooling setup in this case, with a 360 radiator on the top.

thanks


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*


well it is the obsidian club, not the 800d club










Heh, you're right about that but with that big 800D banner and no mention of the 700 series anywhere does make one wonder.


----------



## MSC1105

Quote:



Originally Posted by *borito4*


What bay res is that? is it a bay res/pump


Yeah that is the XSPC bay res for ddc pumps.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25767

There are a few different versions of it, this one is split and made for two pumps for a dual loop setup. I had two loops originally but switched back to one.


----------



## MSC1105

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paulo dourado*


omg could you do a 360 rad up top 120 rad in the back and a 120 rad in the bottom? with a res in the drive bay and a pump down below?


Actually with a bit of modding you can fit a 480 up top, a 120 at the back, and a 240 in the bottom. I had a 120 at the back of mine but I got rid of it, so now I have a 360 at the top and a 240 in bottom.


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated









Also OP updated


----------



## BeerPowered

I ordered a 700D off of Amazon lets hope it ships by the end of the month. I would have gone 800D but I don't want the hot swap drives. As for the window or lack thereof, I will be getting a custom one, still working on a design for the window etch. I may go for a red tint and go all out on the Black/Red theme.


----------



## gosmeyer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
You powdercoated the waterblocks? That is awful for temps





















Never hit 60c after 20 LinX passes stable with 12 gigs, I'm happy!


----------



## Evtron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChosenLord* 
Hey man, i've just put mine in last night, it takes 2 ppl to help and hold!

Hey what res are you using there chosen


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gosmeyer*













Never hit 60c after 20 LinX passes stable with 12 gigs, I'm happy!


Wat :O Crazy. I bet your temps would be better if you hadn't powdercoated the base though!


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evtron*


Hey what res are you using there chosen










Hey man I'm using a Phobya Balancer 150ml, Its VERY well made, weights a tonne! but is the biz!


----------



## gosmeyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evtron*


Hey what res are you using there chosen










http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26018

I Cut one of these in half









There is no Powdercoating on the base of any block... Just the top


----------



## oliverw92

Ohhh ok, i was gonna say!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gosmeyer*


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26018

I Cut one of these in half









There is no Powdercoating on the base of any block... Just the top


I wanna powdercoat my GPU backplate, can you refer me to some place to paint these thing, I dont want to buy another backplate if I make a mistake

Thank you


----------



## Weedmancz

Hi, I am thinking about buying this case, can you remove the bottom piece on the right for a 2 fan rad? Thanks


----------



## jfizz84

Well is has a back plate on it that you can unlock and take out...then the rest of it is connected by screws which you CAN also remove.


----------



## gosmeyer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Weedmancz* 
Hi, I am thinking about buying this case, can you remove the bottom piece on the right for a 2 fan rad? Thanks

Like this?


----------



## Weedmancz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gosmeyer* 
Like this?



ya







thanks, does that part just come off? or did you cut it off?


----------



## gosmeyer

Screws and a few rivets need to be drilled out. 1/8" bit


----------



## ontariotl

Not even a week later a few things updated on my system....

*First off, RAM cooler removed to see what it would look like without it since it was suggested*

















*Feaser 1 coolant removed as inspection a few days later, gunk found inside my HK 3.0. UV dye already despositing crap on my fins. Back to just plain distilled water and silver. UV LED's changed to color for EK res. bays*

















*UV yellow SATA replaced with UV blue SATA*









*NZXT Sleeved 8 Pin PCI-E cable extension*








*NZXT Sleeved power supply and fan header extenders*








*Finally replaced the awkward cpu to northbidge connection to two 90 degree barbs instead*


----------



## grendelrt

I picked up an H50 from the Best Buy sale to replace my V8 in the 800D. I already replaced the 140MM exhaust fan in the back of the 800D with a Xigmatek. I was wondering if anyone in here has used the 140MM rear fan with the H50 by using a 140MM > 120MM fan adapter?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grendelrt* 
I picked up an H50 from the Best Buy sale to replace my V8 in the 800D. I already replaced the 140MM exhaust fan in the back of the 800D with a Xigmatek. I was wondering if anyone in here has used the 140MM rear fan with the H50 by using a 140MM > 120MM fan adapter?

If you need Fan adapters, I have 3 to sell that I have never used, they are from bitspower


----------



## 3D Modeller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grendelrt* 
I picked up an H50 from the Best Buy sale to replace my V8 in the 800D. I already replaced the 140MM exhaust fan in the back of the 800D with a Xigmatek. I was wondering if anyone in here has used the 140MM rear fan with the H50 by using a 140MM > 120MM fan adapter?

It would work but you'd be adding extra depth remember. Important if you want push pull. I have an adapter on the intake but for changing the 140 to a 120 (my 120 is much better than the 140). It's 14.5mm thick.

My H50 is up top due to the classified's NB sink. But it's 120 PP.


----------



## grendelrt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3D Modeller* 
It would work but you'd be adding extra depth remember. Important if you want push pull. I have an adapter on the intake but for changing the 140 to a 120 (my 120 is much better than the 140). It's 14.5mm thick.

My H50 is up top due to the classified's NB sink. But it's 120 PP.

Thats a good point, I might just do a gentle typhoon 1850 and the stock fan. Decisions decisions.....


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gosmeyer* 
Like this?



pow got a build log for this?or link to where ever u found that might want to snag some ideas


----------



## gosmeyer

I don't do build logs, check here http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=81698


----------



## sabret00the

Wow what a case.

It costs over $400 (+ Shipping: $15) here in India.

I wished we didnt have to pay these impractical prices.


----------



## Oupavoc

So anyone out there got the 700D yet?


----------



## M_T_M

Sorry for bad pictures

P.S. How to get air from the tube ?


----------



## jfizz84

You basically have to keep tapping the lines, air bubbles come out from rad and all over, and when the air bubbles rise/lower to pump, the water level will go down a bit, then you add a lil more, just keep flicking the lines and checking the water level.


----------



## konkhra

This was posted elsewhere, but since this is the "official" thread for the case...


----------



## Fantomau

Which orientation should I put my H50 top exhaust w/ 2 more exhaust fans or back intake w/ 3 top exhaust fans?


----------



## Oupavoc

List updated









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantomau*


Which orientation should I put my H50 top exhaust w/ 2 more exhaust fans or back intake w/ 3 top exhaust fans?


There are plenty of options and I'll give you 3 of them.

1- H50 back intake with 3 top exhaust

2- H50 back exhaust with 3 top exhaust

3- H50 back exhaust with 2 top exhaust and 1 top intake (closest to front)


----------



## Fantomau

Which of the 3 do you recommend the most?


----------



## Sc4r3d

I am the proud owner of one!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fantomau* 
Which of the 3 do you recommend the most?

I recommend the first choice, H50 BAck intake with 3 top exhaust, but your bottom fan should be also intake!


----------



## Fantomau

bottom fan will be intake.

thanx for the suggestions.


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rizmo*


quick question.... can someone please verify that this case can fit an ATI Radeon 5970 without any modification? The size of the card is 12.2 inches in length. I current have a GTX 280 in the case and I just wanted to make sure it will fit.


Mate this case will house a 5970 with enough space spare for a res!


----------



## Fantomau

Welp, Got my Obsidian 800D all up and running w/ the H50 and so far the temps are nice, But I have to say that I LOVE it.

Around 29-31c idle.

I'll take some pics of it later on.


----------



## ardentx

When are the 700ds out? COME ON!! WE WANT MOAR!


----------



## jfizz84

They are nice as well, but I say the window in the side is really a plus.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jfizz84* 
They are nice as well, but I say the window in the side is really a plus.


You can akways build your own window. Its very easy, dremel, jigsaw, Channel Molding and then you glue your plexiglass with 3m Tape (2 way tape)


----------



## Fantomau

Well finally, Here it is. Lemme know whatcha think. (I gotta route 1 cable inside I forgot about)





Sorry for not-so-good pics, My camera isnt that best.


----------



## jfizz84

I actually almost got the 700D actually because I work at a steel shop and we have a CNC plasma cutter. In the end tho I just opted for the 800D.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fantomau* 
Well finally, Here it is. Lemme know whatcha think. (I gotta route 1 cable inside I forgot about)

Looks great, I love these cases. Just hooked up my Lamptron fab controller today too. Reminds me of that blue. Now you just need to shower it with OCN appliques!!!


----------



## KaRLiToS

My Corsair so far,


----------



## OutlawPiper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MSC1105*


Lots of nice 800D builds here







.. this case has become extremely popular. Here is mine, pretty simple concept, always a work in progress. Took these before tightening up the gpu power cables.











MSC1105, you have a sweet rig.

I noticed that you have what appears to be a Lian-Li C-02B optical drive bezel in there. I'm getting ready to sell my Lian-Li A70F and replace it with an 800D, and I'm curious how hard it was to get that fit. Would you mind taking a pic of how you have it mounted behind the faceplate? I have yet to see an 800D in person, so I have no idea what they look like behind the face plate.

*+ rep* for showing me there is a way to use a Lian-Li bezel in an 800D.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutlawPiper* 
MSC1105, you have a sweet rig.

I noticed that you have what appears to be a Lian-Li C-02B optical drive bezel in there. I'm getting ready to sell my Lian-Li A70F and replace it with an 800D, and I'm curious how hard it was to get that fit. Would you mind taking a pic of how you have it mounted behind the faceplate? I have yet to see an 800D in person, so I have no idea what they look like behind the face plate.

*+ rep* for showing me there is a way to use a Lian-Li bezel in an 800D.









Yes there is a way to use the bezel, its great and makes a sleeker look. Ive had mine since day one back in September


----------



## BeerPowered

Amazon is taking way too long to ship the case. So I canceled the amazon order, and ordered the 700D from Newegg. Should be here in a week.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


You can akways build your own window. Its very easy, dremel, jigsaw, Channel Molding and then you glue your plexiglass with 3m Tape (2 way tape)


Yep I plan on doing that to my 700D. Gonna get the Blood Angels Logo engraved on the Window.








The Other Panel is going to Have the Red X.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
My Corsair so far,











I do like the look of the fan shroud on the top. Keep up the good work.

Chad


----------



## WCRF_1710

Could you guys please stop posting 100.000.000MP picts and stop quoting images????

Thank you.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WCRF_1710* 
Could you guys please stop posting 100.000.000MP picts and stop quoting images????

Thank you.

Why?









Oh... you must be on dial-up









But seriously, why? OCN has it so the pics automatically shrink no matter how big they are unless you click on the pic to enlarge.

Speaking of that, I need to post a pic of my 800D since I completed my loop.




































Messed up on installing the fillport, so there is a slightly larger oval shape that creates a gap but only if you're rally looking for it.


----------



## WCRF_1710

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rx7racer*


Why?









Oh... you must be on dial-up









But seriously, why? OCN has it so the pics automatically shrink no matter how big they are unless you click on the pic to enlarge.

Speaking of that, I need to post a pic of my 800D since I completed my loop.


No, dear, I'm not on dial-up.

The picture only shrink after completely loaded, but I think you must be too dumb to see that.

All right, go on, act like you're the King of the Wolrd, and be happy.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WCRF_1710*


No, dear, I'm not on dial-up.

The picture only shrink after completely loaded, but I think you must be too dumb to see that.

All right, go on, act like you're the King of the Wolrd, and be happy.


No, but it only takes like a sec for me and I'm only on 2mb, surprised it takes you that long to load a page.

My apologies dear sir, as I meant no offense to you.

And I am far from a king, I'm about as poor as you get living on welfare and have no food in my belly for days. I am the dirt on your shoes.

Toby be good *&^%$^ for you master, he be good master.


----------



## jfizz84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WCRF_1710*


No, dear, I'm not on dial-up.

The picture only shrink after completely loaded, but I think you must be too dumb to see that.

All right, go on, act like you're the King of the Wolrd, and be happy.


Wow, talk about being rude about it. This is a thread for specifically displaying your Corsair Obsidian case. I would understand if you posted asking to maybe put up a pic warning, but to be a new member, then come on here and insult people...tsk tsk shame on you. I can assure you that this type of behavior will not be tolerated by members OR mods. I have hi-speed cable internet and it takes but a couple more seconds to look at higher-res photos which most of us happen to enjoy the detail.

I suggest if you are unhappy with this thread you cease from visiting it!


----------



## WCRF_1710

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jfizz84*


Wow, talk about being rude about it. This is a thread for specifically displaying your Corsair Obsidian case. I would understand if you posted asking to maybe put up a pic warning, but to be a new member, then come on here and insult people...tsk tsk shame on you. I can assure you that this type of behavior will not be tolerated by members OR mods. I have hi-speed cable internet and it takes but a couple more seconds to look at higher-res photos which most of us happen to enjoy the detail.

I suggest if you are unhappy with this thread you cease from visiting it!










+1 "King of the World"...


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WCRF_1710*


+1 "King of the World"...










I uploaded you a present:

*snip* removed the giant rad picture *snip*


----------



## jfizz84

LOL. So sad..been a member for 2 years, and the only posts he has was to complain about pics. By the way oliver, thanks alot. Because my pc was so busy loading that rad pic, it froze up.

Which by the way is NOT kosher when you are the central main station of a thermo-nuclear substation in a gigawatt passthrough power grid. Shut down the reactor cores in the whole place, and now meltdown is imminent. Plus I spilled my beer when I jumped up!!!


----------



## WCRF_1710

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I uploaded you a present:

http://oliver.stirk.org/IMG_4931.JPG


Wow, nice one, Darth Vader, the world is yours!!!

This is my humble contribution for mankind:




























Quote:



Originally Posted by *jfizz84*


LOL. So sad..been a member for 2 years, and the only posts he has was to complain about pics. By the way oliver, thanks alot. Because my pc was so busy loading that rad pic, it froze up.


LOL... loved the frozen part.

But just because I don't have tons of posts like "nice", "goo job", "great", it doesn't mean that I'm not apart of what's going on here.

My apologies for yesterday's posts...


----------



## jfizz84

I'll tell you what, since you apologized, all is forgiven. Welcome back to OCN.


----------



## Oupavoc

You guys are funny lol

List Updated









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BeerPowered* 
Amazon is taking way too long to ship the case. So I canceled the amazon order, and ordered the 700D from Newegg. Should be here in a week.

Dont forget to post pics!!!


----------



## goliath27

Hi guys. I was wondering how many 120mm fans can fit in this case? I hear there are about 7 fans total that can fit in this case but I can't seem to find which fan sizes are supported. I believe the rear exhaust and the hard drive fan are 140mm and come with the case. Thanks.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goliath27* 
Hi guys. I was wondering how many 120mm fans can fit in this case? I hear there are about 7 fans total that can fit in this case but I can't seem to find which fan sizes are supported. I believe the rear exhaust and the hard drive fan are 140mm and come with the case. Thanks.

There is also the bottom fan that is a 140 mm fan and it comes with the case, its a fan located on the PSU/Motherboard divider. 3x120 mm fans at the top, one for the bottom hard disk cage (also 120 mm)

1 rear 140 mm
1 bottom 140mm
2 HDD Fan (120 mm and 140 mm)
3 Top 120 mm
(1 in the PSU)

In mine I have 11 fans (12 including the PSU)


----------



## Bacheezi

Just posted this on the WCing board dealy but may aswell post it here too!









As i said over there, its still leak testing and still a mess from like 4 days of fiddling with the loop. So i'll clean it up later blah blah no side wall either since im looking for leaks, but come on you guys know what the case looks like with the side wall!


----------



## tekenator

hey everyone. i thought i'd post a few pics of my latest i7 build. hope you all like it.


----------



## Murderous Moppet

Pictures do zero justice to the 800d. Absolutely none. I got mine today (FOR MY BIRTHDAY YEEEEAH) and my jaw hit the floor at the absolute size and beauty of it. Pics to come when I have everything moved over from my 690, which I think I could fit inside of this 800.
I'll apply for the club once I have everything finished.


----------



## burksdb

quick question before i order mine.

right now to drain fill my water loop i just unscrew my rez and tip the case around and after a few mins i'm done and refilled.

for you guys with water cooling setups in the 800D how do you fill/drain maintain your loops.


----------



## Bacheezi

i have a drain installed on my loop, unscrew it, drain it all and refill









on my old setup i usually took out the rad and drained it that way though


----------



## Chairless

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burksdb* 
quick question before i order mine.

right now to drain fill my water loop i just unscrew my rez and tip the case around and after a few mins i'm done and refilled.

for you guys with water cooling setups in the 800D how do you fill/drain maintain your loops.

When i moved to the 800D i was forced to add a drain to the loop with a ball tap, now i just pull the drain tube out, open the tap into a jug and wait!

By the way, can i join?


----------



## coolmiester

My humble effort









*System Spec:*
Corsair Obsidian 800D Corsair
Supermicro X8DAi Rev2
Intel Westmere X5680 CPU's
HX1000 PSU
12GB DDR3-1333 Non ECC
32GB Intel Extreme SSD
2x 2TB Western Digital Sata Drives
2x XFX ATI 5970 Black Edition Crossfire

*Watercooling Spec:*
HWLabs SR-1 360 X-Flow
HWLabs SR-1 240
Heatkiller CPU Blocks
EK FC5970 GPU Blocks
MIPs RAM Freezer 5 Blocks
Laing DDC Pumps
XSPC Dual Bay Pump/Res
Various BP Fittings & Grills
Touch Screen TFT
Reeven Fans


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coolmiester* 
My humble effort









*System Spec:*
Corsair Obsidian 800D Corsair
Supermicro X8DAi Rev2
Intel Westmere X5680 CPU's
HX1000 PSU
12GB DDR3-1333 Non ECC
32GB Intel Extreme SSD
2x 2TB Western Digital Sata Drives
2x XFX ATI 5970 Black Edition Crossfire

*Watercooling Spec:*
HWLabs SR-1 360 X-Flow
HWLabs SR-1 240
Heatkiller CPU Blocks
EK FC5970 GPU Blocks
MIPs RAM Freezer 5 Blocks
Laing DDC Pumps
XSPC Dual Bay Pump/Res
Various BP Fittings & Grills
Touch Screen TFT
Reeven Fans



The painting is nice. You have 2 CPU ??


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coolmiester* 
My humble effort









*System Spec:*
Corsair Obsidian 800D Corsair
Supermicro X8DAi Rev2
Intel Westmere X5680 CPU's
HX1000 PSU
12GB DDR3-1333 Non ECC
32GB Intel Extreme SSD
2x 2TB Western Digital Sata Drives
2x XFX ATI 5970 Black Edition Crossfire

*Watercooling Spec:*
HWLabs SR-1 360 X-Flow
HWLabs SR-1 240
Heatkiller CPU Blocks
EK FC5970 GPU Blocks
MIPs RAM Freezer 5 Blocks
Laing DDC Pumps
XSPC Dual Bay Pump/Res
Various BP Fittings & Grills
Touch Screen TFT
Reeven Fans
























































Very well done...........

Chad


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolmiester*


My humble effort



















Holy Jeebus, rep+


----------



## fishman78

Triggs, that is one sweet lookin rig you've got there!! very nice!


----------



## ZainyAntics

Sorry,iPhone pics :/


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated









Nice pictures everyone


----------



## WCRF_1710

Second vga added (air by now):


----------



## twm.7

Hi all,

as (I hope) a futur member of this club, I have to ask you guys how hard would it be to turn this case (800d or 700d) as a btx one.

I have in mind something like this:









What is your opinion on this?
Is there lots of (hard) work involved ?
did anyone mod an obsidian case like that already ?

Thank you !


----------



## Sc4r3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twm.7* 
Hi all,

as (I hope) a futur member of this club, I have to ask you guys how hard would it be to turn this case (800d or 700d) as a btx one.

I have in mind something like this:









What is your opinion on this?
Is there lots of (hard) work involved ?
did anyone mod an obsidian case like that already ?

Thank you !


Based on the pic above, your GPU x 2 and CPU, are you going to cool anything else? I think 3 rad's is a waste and un-needed. I have CPU, GPU x 2 and have 1 x 360 rad and it works like a charm, more would be a waste.

What you want to do IMO would be very simple to achieve, you will have plenty of room in the case, but I suggest 1 and a max of 2 rad's unless your going to try and cool tri-sli or quadfire.
Just my .02







and good luck with the build.


----------



## twm.7

I'm the overkill type of person =D
I do prefer having too much than too less.
I'm pretty sure I'll go QuadFire and maybe Bi Cpu in some futur.
I guess I can get rid of the 120 though =)

Thank you !


----------



## Sc4r3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twm.7*


I'm the overkill type of person =D
I do prefer having too much than too less.
I'm pretty sure I'll go QuadFire and maybe Bi Cpu in some futur.
I guess I can get rid of the 120 though =)

Thank you !



You will need a beast of a pump if you do stay with all 3 of them 1 being a triple, 1 double, and a single. Don't go cheap on the pump!


----------



## twm.7

Sir yes sir !


----------



## Lucretius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coolmiester* 









Great job, that looks very nice.

I plan on doing this with my Obsidian, as well as getting a solid side panel to customize with the same grills for air flow straight through the bottom... as well as getting rid of that horrendous curved clear panel.

This (imo) was the only mod needed to make the Obsidian a better case than the TJ07.

+rep


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sc4r3d* 
You will need a beast of a pump if you do stay with all 3 of them 1 being a triple, 1 double, and a single. Don't go cheap on the pump!

I have the same and have 2 x Swiftech MCP355â„¢ with the XSPC Dual Acrylic Top and it flows great.










Chad


----------



## twm.7

Thanks chad !
I'll be considering that pump and top =)


----------



## Bacheezi

triggs you must love red, or did you just buy your red psu buy chance!


----------



## twm.7

If he is like me, he has been planning this for awhile before buying any parts =D


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bacheezi* 
triggs you must love red, or did you just buy your red psu buy chance!









LOL yeah I like the red scheme. I had seen too many blue schemes around and now I am liking the looks of the white schemes. hmmm....

The PSU is actually blue, but I put the red photoshopped sticker over it to complete the scheme.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *twm.7* 
If he is like me, he has been planning this for awhile before buying any parts =D

And yes it was a lot of planning to complete and I am still waiting on one more item to complete my color scheme and the is the red murdermod floating res. holder. Hopefully they will be available next month.









I can't wait to see what you choose on yours twm.7.

Chad


----------



## Bacheezi

I try to plan out my rig colour wise, but I always change my mind a few months later lol.

For instance i never planned on WCing my gpu's. So i was going for the red/black theme. Now its kinda mostly black though, still love it


----------



## twm.7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
I can't wait to see what you choose on yours twm.7.

For the tubing I'm not quite sure yet.
At first I wanted to go blue with some fan with blue leds too (like antec tricool) and a MB like the MSI 790FX GD70 (as it looks cool and has blue leds too).
After I started thinking about going black with some black and grey sleeving or really full black. I don't think I'll go full black though, the grey idea really appeals me.

I "just" discovered the black feser one liquid which turn blue on UV light,
so I guess I could have the black and the blue setup in one.


----------



## Mr. Mention

Sorry but I'm stuck with my iPhone's camera for the time being !


----------



## WCRF_1710

Updates:


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WCRF_1710* 
Updates:


Thats a nice build there, but why did you put different colors in tubing?


----------



## oliverw92

Oh nice an MCR-320 drive! Also i'm loving the EK multi-link


----------



## bono2099

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
I have the same and have 2 x Swiftech MCP355â„¢ with the XSPC Dual Acrylic Top and it flows great.










Chad

Hey chad,

I have a question related to the choice of fans you're using on your rad. I am using the same ones (Enermax Magma) with similar configuration (push) connected to a fan controller (NZXT Sentry 2) and the noise level is quite noticable and annoying. There's always a loud humming noise even though they're all set at 40%. So my question is, do you notice a similar noise and have you ever tried using a shroud on those fans?

I am considering replacing them with either Nexus fans (w/led) or possibly Gelid (Blue UV). Gentle Typhoons are a popular choice for their noise/performance ratio but I can't stand their dull grey color.

Beautiful setup btw







It shows you put a lot of work and planing especially with the 240mm rad mounted at the bottom.

Thanks!


----------



## Oupavoc

Nice build guys, the list keeps growing and growing


----------



## WCRF_1710

XFX 9800GT added for PhysX:


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bono2099* 
Hey chad,

I have a question related to the choice of fans you're using on your rad. I am using the same ones (Enermax Magma) with similar configuration (push) connected to a fan controller (NZXT Sentry 2) and the noise level is quite noticable and annoying. There's always a loud humming noise even though they're all set at 40%. So my question is, do you notice a similar noise and have you ever tried using a shroud on those fans?

I am considering replacing them with either Nexus fans (w/led) or possibly Gelid (Blue UV). Gentle Typhoons are a popular choice for their noise/performance ratio but I can't stand their dull grey color.

Beautiful setup btw







It shows you put a lot of work and planing especially with the 240mm rad mounted at the bottom.

Thanks!

I read your post and I have a bunch of Gelid Solution Gamer fans AND the Gen Typhoons. I found the problem of the Gens to be the noise they emit, they are supposed to be dead silent with a unique buzzing pitch to them under full rpm but I just thought they sounded bad and of poor quality. Furthermore they are not true 120mmx25mm, they are maybe 1mm more in thickness, so when i added one as an intake fan on my 800D case the blades were touching it... honestly a pieces of s*** in my mind, but this is just my opinion.

The Gelid Solution Gamer fans are fantastic, I have them in a push/pull config on my H50, the one pulling makes a little bit of noise so i put a 10v resistor on the line, but the one pushing into the rad is very quiet for the air it pushes, remember a fan pulling on the rad will help reduce the noise. Check out the links in my sig to see how i set them up. If you got any questions let me know, i really like these fans. On a plus side you can physically pop the fan blades out from the housing to clean from dust... cool.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bono2099* 
Hey chad,

I have a question related to the choice of fans you're using on your rad. I am using the same ones (Enermax Magma) with similar configuration (push) connected to a fan controller (NZXT Sentry 2) and the noise level is quite noticable and annoying. There's always a loud humming noise even though they're all set at 40%. So my question is, do you notice a similar noise and have you ever tried using a shroud on those fans?

I am considering replacing them with either Nexus fans (w/led) or possibly Gelid (Blue UV). Gentle Typhoons are a popular choice for their noise/performance ratio but I can't stand their dull grey color.

Beautiful setup btw







It shows you put a lot of work and planing especially with the 240mm rad mounted at the bottom.

Thanks!


Thank you.

As for the enermax fans, I have mine connected to the laptron FC5 fan controller but running at 100% and find mine pretty quite. I am pretty happy with the little amount of noise mine make. I have not tried the other fans you have mentioned so sorry I cannot compare them.

Chad


----------



## dudenell

hey guys got a few questions... Sometime this summer I'm gonna be doing a rebuild of my system by getting rid of my megahalems, adding 1 - 2 480gtxs and getting this case. Right now my 902 is packed.. anyways I was wondering about the rear fan... is it a 120mm or is it the 140mm? can it fit a 120mm?


----------



## Hypnotized

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dudenell* 
hey guys got a few questions... Sometime this summer I'm gonna be doing a rebuild of my system by getting rid of my megahalems, adding 1 - 2 480gtxs and getting this case. Right now my 902 is packed.. anyways I was wondering about the rear fan... is it a 120mm or is it the 140mm? can it fit a 120mm?

It comes with a 140mm fan and has mounting holes for both 140mm and 120mm.


----------



## BeerPowered

Ok so my 700D came in and I love it. Only way I can think of to improve it would do add maybe 1" in between the back of the Mobo tray and side of the case. Just need to put more tie downs, and get my Enermax Revolution 85+ 1050w. Should solve the problem. Here are some pics taken with my camera phone.


































































Now to finish up the cable management, so the side will close properly.

Overall my CPU idle temps are 30c using the stock TIM with the H50. Haven't tried any games yet. Need to reformat a couple HDD's and it is something I keep putting off. June/July I will order my W/C loop and install that.

Just to show how much more room there is here is a comparison screen.
700D








Antec 1200


----------



## twm.7

Nice ! I'm getting mine right now, I thought I would be the first here to have the 700d but you got me. =)


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated









Congrats to BeerPowered, the first 700D owner. Btw I like the way the HDD cages are. Nice pics


----------



## oliverw92

Why is your user name light blue Oupavoc?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Why is your user name light blue Oupavoc?


I've been wondering that myself.

But it look more of a Sea-Green to me. Not light blue.

IE: This is Light Blue
This is the name


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Why is your user name light blue Oupavoc?


Wow, I just noticed that... that color is only assigned to Gameserver Moderators from what I've seen.


----------



## Swiftes

Same, I PMed him


----------



## Swiftes

Ahh, he is a OCN Vent mod









edit: Double post, sorry


----------



## Oupavoc

lol you guys crack me up, yeah like Swiftes said, I became a vent mod, but I'm still the same old Oup


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


lol you guys crack me up, yeah like Swiftes said, I became a vent mod, but I'm still the same old Oup










It's kinda odd though, you're the only mod we can +REP.


----------



## oliverw92

He has no forum power thats why


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
He has no forum power thats why









Not all Game Server Mods have forum power I don't think.

Also, you'd think they'd let people know he was a Vent mod incase of a Vent issue.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Not all Game Server Mods have forum power I don't think.

Also, you'd think they'd let people know he was a Vent mod incase of a Vent issue.


lol you guys, when you first launch vent and get on the ocn channel it tells you the names of the vent mods, so its not an issue


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


lol you guys, when you first launch vent and get on the ocn channel it tells you the names of the vent mods, so its not an issue










Ah, I've not been on Vent so I didn't know.

But you still deserve a cool badge in my opinion


----------



## dudenell

After looking at some of the pictures here and hearing about ways that the h50 can be placed I was thinking of doing something like this... anyone think that would work?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dudenell*


After looking at some of the pictures here and hearing about ways that the h50 can be placed I was thinking of doing something like this... anyone think that would work?


Yeah, I think its a very good way. Because its close to your rear intakes


----------



## twm.7

It will work but I don't think you'll see that much of improvement over the same mounting without the shroud.


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It's kinda odd though, you're the only mod we can +REP.


Actually you can +rep any moderator. Here's a hint, technically you're adding rep to a post and not a user.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
Actually you can +rep any moderator. Here's a hint, technically you're adding rep to a post and not a user.

Technically, that's against the rules.

But I already know how to do it, it's an obvious exploit of VB.


----------



## HeadHunter59

I join.

No parts in it as of yet.

Just power supply mounted with cables ran. And 3 120m exhaust up top. Front 120mm intake. All stock fans switched out with Yate Loon or Silverstone(white ones)


----------



## twm.7

I'm not a big fan of the front intake thing. =/
Maybe with some skills and mod it would turn out bad ass though.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twm.7* 
I'm not a big fan of the front intake thing. =/
Maybe with some skills and mod it would turn out bad ass though.

Me neither but it does add some good flow. I was going to go for the exact one with the 120mm fan, but instead I went with an 80mm fan to only tie up 2 bays. I used some Lian Li Conversion Bracket - Black as seen Here










Chad


----------



## twm.7

Now just stealth mod that drive. =)


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twm.7* 
Now just stealth mod that drive. =)

Agreed. In time, it's on my list.


----------



## godofdeath

so does the case have no front airflow seeing how its not a meshy design


----------



## DillonHightower

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stellarex* 
I wanted one of these when they first introduced them. But the fact that its steel + plastic and its still almost $300. I'll see what corsair comes out with after this to see if its still worth it. Otherwise its an amazing looking case but I dont think I could justify cutting up a $300 case.

i hear what u mean.. but imagine cutting up a $600.00 case .. check my post , it made me cry every hole and window i cut.


----------



## twm.7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
so does the case have no front airflow seeing how its not a meshy design

No it haven't, the air come from the below (and the rear if you split reverse the fan) and goes up through the top.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twm.7* 
No it haven't, the air come from the below (and the rear if you split the fan) and goes up through the top.

split the fan?


----------



## twm.7

Hum, I must be wrong on the word...
I meant reverse/revert it. =)


----------



## KaRLiToS

My First Mods and water cooling build, my temps are astonishing, I almost cried when I saw the temps at load


----------



## freakb18c1

+ rep very nice


----------



## andressergio

Nice build !


----------



## Reptar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MSC1105*


Lots of nice 800D builds here







.. this case has become extremely popular. Here is mine, pretty simple concept, always a work in progress. Took these before tightening up the gpu power cables.











Does anyone here know what fans MSC is using here? I've been trying to find some good black/white 120mm fans.


----------



## twm.7

Fractal "Silent Series" ?


----------



## godofdeath

this case feels more like a wc case
so i guess this might be one of the possibilities in the future if i go water


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

I love this case so much. Hoping to pick one up some time soon.


----------



## NoGuru

Man that looks great Karlitos


----------



## holty

Count me in guys. I got robbed a couple of weeks ago, but homeowners insurance took care of it. Loving the upgraded machine! Will post some pics soon.


----------



## dudenell

what fan controllers are you guys using on these?


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reptar*


Does anyone here know what fans MSC is using here? I've been trying to find some good black/white 120mm fans.


I think those are the new NZXT fans but i could be wrong.


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dudenell* 
what fan controllers are you guys using on these?

Im using the Scythe Kaze Master Ace


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dudenell* 
what fan controllers are you guys using on these?

Well I'm using the NZXT Sentry LX, its aluminum so it matches perfectly









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-004-_-Product


----------



## KZISME

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Exidous* 


















I'd like to join. .

are those SSD's below your mobo


----------



## KaRLiToS

yes it is

And I dont know why people do this because there are screw holes under the Solid State Drive, and in the HDD Trays for the Corsair, you also have SSD screw holes to make it fit inside your Obsidian 800D.

Corsair thought about everything









But SSDs are beautiful


----------



## thegamer36

Is there a way to remove the 5 1/4" tray locking clips on the 800D case?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thegamer36* 
Is there a way to remove the 5 1/4" tray locking clips on the 800D case?

Yes, just push them to lock them, and after they are locked, push them further to remove them.

If you want to place them back, do the same thing, put it back in its "locked" position then push back to unlock . It will clip.


----------



## sotorious

people who came from an antec 1200 what are your thoughts compared to this case?


----------



## sti-06

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sotorious* 
people who came from an antec 1200 what are your thoughts compared to this case?

I had Antec 1200 before 800D. You think antec is big wait until you get this puppy. It is huge compared to antec has plenty of space. I was amazed when I received this case, had to step back and stare at it for good 5 minutes







Simply BEAUTIFUL!!!

This is theee best part I have ever bought for my rig. Period. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## ntuason

Just bought this case today and it is BEAUTIFUL! The only this that disappointed my is, the hot swappable drive is only USB 2.0. When I connected my USB 3.0 HDD the system would not recognize it, hence I had to remove this little thing.










But all is well since I cant even see the cable due to the little housing. This case looks freaking amazing with the Rampage 3 Extreme.


----------



## oliverw92

I think you mean SATA 3


----------



## ntuason

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I think you mean SATA 3









Hahah Sorry yes SATA 3.0. I haven't gotten much sleep lately, damn computer has so many problems.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DorkSterr* 
Just bought this case today and it is BEAUTIFUL! The only this that disappointed my is, the hot swappable drive is only USB 2.0. When I connected my USB 3.0 HDD the system would not recognize it, hence I had to remove this little thing.










But all is well since I cant even see the cable due to the little housing. This case looks freaking amazing with the Rampage 3 Extreme.

then why didnt you get the 700D, it doesnt have that part?


----------



## kizzam

small test with three quad HWLabs radiator


----------



## Oupavoc

wait is that right, you have 3 quad rads on a cpu loop only and you idle at 33-35c?


----------



## rx7racer

Wait, that's a CPU and NB only with triple 480's, And it hits 68c on load? How much vcore is it taking you to hit 4.2GHz with HT on?

Nice setup though, looks sweet.


----------



## kizzam

Two radiators for CPU and chipset and the third is for the GTX 480 or GTX 485.For now do all three for the CPU and chipset.In the near future will be two loops.For now there is no large difference in temperatures between two and three radiators only two degrees.


----------



## sotorious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sti-06* 
I had Antec 1200 before 800D. You think antec is big wait until you get this puppy. It is huge compared to antec has plenty of space. I was amazed when I received this case, had to step back and stare at it for good 5 minutes







Simply BEAUTIFUL!!!

This is theee best part I have ever bought for my rig. Period. You will not be disappointed.

I know the air flow isnt as good as the 1200 but for the 800d is it pretty good?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sotorious*


I know the air flow isnt as good as the 1200 but for the 800d is it pretty good?


i think the only suck in holes are from below


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kizzam* 
Two radiators for CPU and chipset and the third is for the GTX 480 or GTX 485.For now do all three for the CPU and chipset.In the near future will be two loops.For now there is no large difference in temperatures between two and three radiators only two degrees.

but the thing is I get that temp with one Feser 360 rad. so you having 3 quads, you should get better temps, maybe your ambient temp is higher then mine.


----------



## sotorious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


i think the only suck in holes are from below


it concerns me a bit since im not water cooled and i live in a very hot place that temps will rise a bit.


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sotorious* 
it concerns me a bit since im not water cooled and i live in a very hot place that temps will rise a bit.

Im on Air cooling with his case, and the temps arent that bad. Well ive replaced all the fans.


----------



## andrew149

hey can i put a 480.4 rad on the top of this case? or can you recommned me a bigger ful tower case?


----------



## KaRLiToS

if you mod it


----------



## andrew149

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


if you mod it


so i can buy this case ans put 2 220's inside also


----------



## KaRLiToS

You mean at the top? because 2x240 mm rads wont fit at the top. I doubt.


----------



## andrew149

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


You mean at the top? because 2x240 mm rads wont fit at the top. I doubt.


1 480 at the top of the case a 2 220's as the bottom or ill seperate those too


----------



## KaRLiToS

I was only able to fit one rad 240 at the bottom I want to add one outside the case (240 rad)


----------



## andrew149

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


I was only able to fit one rad 240 at the bottom I want to add one outside the case (240 rad)











K so can i add a 480 to the top of the case?


----------



## KaRLiToS

I said if you mod it in my first post.

It suppose to fit a 360 Rad without mod


----------



## andrew149

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


I said if you mod it in my first post.

It suppose to fit a 360 Rad without mod


does anyone have a pic of the 480 installed


----------



## oliverw92

Google it, several people have done it.


----------



## phantom3000

Corsair's new case is out 700D or m i wrong?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phantom3000* 
Corsair's new case is out 700D or m i wrong?

It's out.


----------



## andrew149

is the 700d bigger?


----------



## KaRLiToS

its the same size

without window, no swappable hard drive bay, many other differences


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
its the same size

without window, no swappable hard drive bay, many other differences

gotcha is there a guide to modding this case for the 480 rad?


----------



## Freelancer852

Cut things to make it fit.

That's how you mod amiright or amiright?


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*


Cut things to make it fit.

That's how you mod amiright or amiright?


























yousright indeed yousright!






































But seriously, just take your time, measure.....measure..mark.....measure, cut drill dremel and make it look like it was supposed to be there.


----------



## nomolos

looks like i'll be joinging the club if the UPS man shows up tomorrow.


----------



## Freelancer852

Yea, really, make sure you do LOTS of measurements and read any instructions or guides you decide to follow over and over before making any cuts. I didn't read the instructions when installing my side-panel window from FrozenCPU and I had to recut and add some length to the original cuts I made. Due to that I now have an H channel spacer and two seams in the H channel instead of one. It doesn't look bad but it would of looked better if I had payed more attention!


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Google it, several people have done it.

only if it was that easy can u send a link that you have seen done


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrew149* 
only if it was that easy can u send a link that you have seen done

http://tinyurl.com/23vs44x


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
http://tinyurl.com/23vs44x

your really funny im not that stupid this whole time ive been googing im on my 30th page


----------



## DEVAST8

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrew149* 
hey can i put a 480.4 rad on the top of this case? or can you recommned me a bigger ful tower case?

Check out these cases:

http://www.dangerden.com/store/dd-to...s-edition.html

http://www.dangerden.com/store/dd-do...s-edition.html


----------



## iTravis

Another happy owner of the 800D


----------



## oliverw92

For the person who wanted 480 pics:


----------



## DEVAST8

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
For the person who wanted 480 pics:

Nice work Oli! Looks very clean.


----------



## oliverw92

That isn't mine lol. That guy wanted pics of a 480 in a Corsair Obsidian 800D, i told him to google it, he said he couldn't find it, so i googled 'corsair obsidian 480 rad mod' and got that on like the second result.


----------



## DEVAST8

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
That isn't mine lol. That guy wanted pics of a 480 in a Corsair Obsidian 800D, i told him to google it, he said he couldn't find it, so i googled 'corsair obsidian 480 rad mod' and got that on like the second result.

LOL, you get the credit anyways!


----------



## Lievyon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
For the person who wanted 480 pics:



















What 120.2 radiator is that in the bottom?


----------



## kizzam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
For the person who wanted 480 pics:




















Looks nice but it is better to fans draw air from the housing as would not have any problems with dust


----------



## ntuason

Wow that's huge!


----------



## iTravis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DorkSterr* 
Wow that's huge!

That's what she said


----------



## WTHbot

Haha oops wrong post.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lievyon* 
What 120.2 radiator is that in the bottom?

No idea, it isn't my pc.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kizzam* 
Looks nice but it is better to fans draw air from the housing as would not have any problems with dust

It isn't my pc, but tbh i would have it that way anyway - if you have it blowing air out the top you are going to be drawing air in from below the pc, which is worse for taking dust in tbh.


----------



## nomolos

This may sound like a dumb question, but I just received the 800D from UPS and I can't figure out how to get the darn thing open! lol


----------



## oliverw92

Two rubber things on the back at the top - push them in.


----------



## nomolos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Two rubber things on the back at the top - push them in.


Thanks!


----------



## nomolos

Is there a trick to get the top drive bays out?


----------



## nomolos

nevermind, figured it out. google is my friend


----------



## phantom3000

WOW







triplle post xD


----------



## Freelancer852

I'm surprised that there's no manual with the 800D?


----------



## andrew149

Okay so guys im ready to buy this case but who has a quad rad on top how hard would it be to mod. who's done it? what peice's do i need to do this


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*


I'm surprised that there's no manual with the 800D?


Yes there's suppose to be one. Incase yours didn't come with one here you can download it http://www.corsair.com/_productmanua...Manual-ENG.pdf


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrew149*


Okay so guys im ready to buy this case but who has a quad rad on top how hard would it be to mod. who's done it? what peice's do i need to do this


Do something like this:










NOTE that IS NOT MY PC.

That is a Bitspower quad rad grill. Basically you would just cut out a large rectangle in the top of the case that is just a bit smaller than the Bitspower grill and then bolt the grill on top. Then your fans and rad bolt onto the grill.


----------



## ChosenLord

Updated Pics.


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Do something like this:

[Pic of quad rad inside 800D]

NOTE that IS NOT MY PC.

That is a Bitspower quad rad grill. Basically you would just cut out a large rectangle in the top of the case that is just a bit smaller than the Bitspower grill and then bolt the grill on top. Then your fans and rad bolt onto the grill.


Is the top of the case flush into the 5.25" drive bay? Just asking because I know some cases would require modification of the 5.25" enclosure to make this work. If the top panel of the 800D is flat all the way along though it would be a real easy mod!


----------



## oliverw92

It is flat once you cut out the bit that isn't flat


















You cut out the existing fan mounts and those weird line things when you cut out the square for the rad grill.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


It is flat once you cut out the bit that isn't flat


















You cut out the existing fan mounts and those weird line things when you cut out the square for the rad grill.


Oh so all that's holding you back from sweet sweet quad rad action are those pesky holes and weird lines?


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah, it is pretty simple to mod a quad rad. It gets rid of the top drive bay though, maybe the top two.


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Yeah, it is pretty simple to mod a quad rad. It gets rid of the top drive bay though, maybe the top two.

I wouldn't say it was easy, but with the right tools its easier....

personally after spending over 200GBP on a case the last thing i wanna be doing is cutting it up!

for me i made do with a 360 and a 160, thats more than enough for me, might consider a 120 for the rear, but with my sig rig i never see 40c at normal usage.


----------



## oliverw92

Fair enough, i have no issues with cutting stuff up


----------



## Eagle1337

I plan on getting a 800D soonish but I have an airflow question as i'm not Wcing in this.
would this airflow pattern work for my system with the 800D?

I didn't want to make a new thread about it, but if i should I will. The heatsink would my my hyper212+ in a push/pull going north-south.


----------



## McLaren_F1

My air setup is like this:


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*


I plan on getting a 800D soonish but I have an airflow question as i'm not Wcing in this.
would this airflow pattern work for my system with the 800D?

I didn't want to make a new thread about it, but if i should I will. The heatsink would my my hyper212+ in a push/pull going north-south.


As i said in the other thread, i don't see how those 80mms would help. I would personally change that rear 140mm to an exhaust and put a 120mm intake in the front 5.25" bays.


----------



## Eagle1337

yeah I just uploaded the same image to see if any one had success that way. I'll do a 120mm up front if I find a good cover for it.


----------



## ChosenLord

this is how my set up goes,


----------



## andrew149

So does anyone have a how to guide i saw in one thread that one guy said you had to move the wires on the front of the case somthing like that im not really sure what it involves all it looks to me is cut a some medal and add a top and your done


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrew149*


So does anyone have a how to guide i saw in one thread that one guy said you had to move the wires on the front of the case somthing like that im not really sure what it involves all it looks to me is cut a some medal and add a top and your done


You keep asking modding question in this thread, why don't you try the Case mod section??
There are professionnal over there.


----------



## oliverw92

He is asking in here because it is an 800D related question - he is asking if you have to move the front panel i/o because there may be clearance issues.

andrew as far as i know you should have to.


----------



## Oupavoc

Here is some sweet pics I took, while cleaning the watercooling loop


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
It is flat once you cut out the bit that isn't flat


















You cut out the existing fan mounts and those weird line things when you cut out the square for the rad grill.

Ah that's a very easy mod then... Good information to know for my build next year _(if I don't find a newer/better case by then)_. Would it be possible to have fans on the exterior of the case as well as the interior while using a quad rad? For example:

[^Fan^][^Fan^][^Fan^][^Fan^]
--------------------------------------.....<- Case Top
[=====================] ....<- Radiator
[^Fan^][^Fan^][^Fan^][^Fan^]


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah no reason why not, but if you used the right rad you could have it all internal.


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
[^Fan^][^Fan^][^Fan^][^Fan^]
--------------------------------------.....<- Case Top
[=====================] ....<- Radiator
[^Fan^][^Fan^][^Fan^][^Fan^]

I would use shrouds instead of an extra 4 fans.

like this

---------------------------------------- case wall
[==============================]
{shround}{shround}{shround}{shround}
[^FAN^] [^FAN^] [^FAN^] [^FAN^]

It would be better getting cool air from the outside of the case, plus 25mm shrouds with 38mm UltraKaze/Delta/San Ace/Panaflow will make such a difference, personally the ultrakaze are my favourites ie. not destroying my ears.


----------



## Freelancer852

I might end up doing shrouds + exterior fans, I think that having the exterior fans _(if wired properly)_ covered with some simple stainless steel fan covers would look neat on the top of the case.


----------



## oliverw92

http://www.thecoolingshop.com/produc...ack_23726.html

What about that?


----------



## nomolos

Here is where I'm at w/ my 800D build:


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nomolos* 
Here is where I'm at w/ my 800D build:










looking nice and clean! not much space between the gpus! also get rid of the stock 140mm fans, they suck more than a hooker on speed!


----------



## nomolos

Quote:

also get rid of the stock 140mm fans, they suck more than a hooker on speed!
Already got that covered. New fans supposed to arrive Friday.


----------



## pyra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChosenLord* 
looking nice and clean! not much space between the gpus! also get rid of the stock 140mm fans, they suck more than a hooker on speed!

I would think a hooker on speed would suck very well, so why change the fans


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pyra*


I would think a hooker on speed would suck very well, so why change the fans










if your into putting you manhood near spinning blades? suck or blow its gonna end badly!


----------



## Bill Owen

HWC posted a video of the 800D I customized.


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bill Owen*


HWC posted a video of the 800D I customized.















, nice not sure on the color, but its personal preference, personally i'd like to see this case in midnight blue, or matte white!

infact how much for a custom paint job?


----------



## oliverw92

Matt white would be hell to keep clean! Gloss white on the other hand would be so nice







I love gloss white though.


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Matt white would be hell to keep clean! Gloss white on the other hand would be so nice







I love gloss white though.



I must admit i don't have the cleanest hands all of the time so anything glossy would just make nice patterns in the reflection, plus I'd like the idea of reflecting heat away from the case, as black holds heat longer.

you feel the difference when you get into a black leather car as opposed to a white leather car (interior obviously)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hey guys what do you think about this air flow

I want to add another 140 mm Radiator on the back to dissipate the CPU Heat. The water flow goes like this
Res-->Dual Pumps-->360 Rad-->CPU-->140 Rad--> Motherboard Block-->240 Rad -->GPUs-->Back To Res


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Hey guys what do you think about this air flow

I want to add another 140 mm Radiator on the back to dissipate the CPU Heat. The water flow goes like this
Res-->Dual Pumps-->360 Rad-->CPU-->140 Rad--> Motherboard Block-->240 Rad -->GPUs-->Back To Res











that looks... ok

I think you could get a 240 in the bottom where you've removed the hdd cage, and a 140 at the back.

I must say the loop doesn't really look the most efficient, there is a lot of un-necessary length there, but with 2 pumps who cares?

i think you could do a better job with the tubing, i know you've prob spent lots of time on that pipe at the rear going into your rad, i need something along those lined as mine hangs over my ram fans.

but the airflow you have is ok, i'd have rads pulling cold air from the outside, unless you keep your side panel off 24/7

don't let my computer snobbery put you off, i'm just obsessed with clean cables and tubes atm! this is my best attempt.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I already have a feser 240 at the bottom as you can see in the pic, but what do you suggest into tubbing management?( this is my first mod and watercool)

I want to get the most out of my loop ?
And you say the setup doesnt look efficient but at 4.4 Ghz load, my temps dont past 70'C and with my overclock HD 5850 (1090 Mhz Core, 1300 Mhz Memory (1.32v)) I have 40'C , 40'C , 40'C and 60'c over the VRM

Thats with my CPU and HD 5850 stressing


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


http://www.thecoolingshop.com/produc...ack_23726.html

What about that?


Liking that, I'll keep it mind for next year!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thats what I have on top of my corsair, but its a 360 mm


----------



## Reptar

What is this all about?


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Thats what I have on top of my corsair, but its a 360 mm










Have any better pictures of how you mounted it? Looks like it just screws/bolts down, correct? What size fans can you fit in the shroud, looks like 3x120mm fans? _(4x120mm in the 480 I assume)_?

If the new Corsair case based off the Reventon has *SERIOUS* potential, that said, they could also screw it up horribly.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Hey guys what do you think about this air flow

I want to add another 140 mm Radiator on the back to dissipate the CPU Heat. The water flow goes like this
Res-->Dual Pumps-->360 Rad-->CPU-->140 Rad--> Motherboard Block-->240 Rad -->GPUs-->Back To Res










Your set up will run very well in that setup. I have almost the exact loop that you are doing and my temps and water flow are just fine. Your loops set up is good because after every component your water goes into, it's next place is back in a RAD. to cool off again.

My loop is 360RAD -> CPU-> 120RAD -> Motherboard blocks -> Res -> Dual 355 Pumps -> 240RAD -> GPU -> 360RAD.

You fans will do just fine the way you have them as well. Heat rises and you will get some good air coming in from the bottom 240 RAD. You might want to add a little 80mm (2 bay) front fan or even a 120mm front intake fan just to help some more air coming in if you are worried.

I placed a 80mm intake fan in the front of mine since most of our fans up on the upper half are outputs. The other benefit I saw from placing my 240 RAD toward the side panel was to allow additional air to come in from the bottom of the case.

Your tubing looks clean and fine as well.


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated


----------



## wgizmo

Here is mine:


----------



## bladeangle

yeah, we should use this monster case with Water Cooler or we will waste the huge room inside


----------



## wgizmo

Room inside = more air flow. And i dont need air for my Amd when 2,[email protected],8 at 42 max temps then waste of money to go wc. I lkie how it is so far. Nice air flow and low temps.


----------



## bluepiglet

i tried so hard to resist the case's charm. but eventually i gave in and had to order it last night


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluepiglet* 
i tried so hard to resist the case's charm. but eventually i gave in and had to order it last night









Conrgats, can't wait to see how it turns out.

Chad


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wgizmo* 
Room inside = more air flow. And i dont need air for my Amd when 2,[email protected],8 at 42 max temps then waste of money to go wc. I lkie how it is so far. Nice air flow and low temps.

It's you case and it looks fine. The only suggestion I have would be maybe a little cable management behind the dvd drives.

I Like how the case looks with both water and on air. Just be careful if you start going water, cause it's very addicting and you always want to add more


----------



## DnMarino13

Built this awhile ago while my 285's were top end, not about to drop the money to replace those anytime soon however. The only major change I made was to move the power button assembly to the top to make room for all my stuff. Acrylic block and resorvoir's by danger den.


----------



## soda480

Karlitos .... your build looks awesome .... especially like how the shroud looks. I think I'll do something like that as well. What type of fans do you have on your radiator? Am i seeing this right, you have the radiator sandwiched in between 6 fans?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soda480* 
Karlitos .... your build looks awesome .... especially like how the shroud looks. I think I'll do something like that as well. What type of fans do you have on your radiator? Am i seeing this right, you have the radiator sandwiched in between 6 fans?

Thats Right, its
Coolermaster R4 Red Led 120 MM fans

I have the bottom Radiator fans on One Fan Controller Knob, and the other Top 3 fans are on another knob, so I can control their speed and I can decide how many fans run depending on the task I do..

Without that shroud , I woundnt be able to use a push pull configuration because of the thickness of the Feser Radiators..

good Luck


----------



## Kurtis

Add me too plese

I have been lurking on this thread for a while, you guys have made me go out and get this case. The HAF932 just was not cutting it.


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kurtis* 
Add me too plese

I have been lurking on this thread for a while, you guys have made me go out and get this case. The HAF932 just was not cutting it.










Congrats, thats shaping up to be a lethal build, make sure you double or triple up on those 470's!

or get a 465 and OC it,

Or get yourself some water!


----------



## Kurtis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChosenLord* 
Congrats, thats shaping up to be a lethal build, make sure you double or triple up on those 470's!

or get a 465 and OC it,

Or get yourself some water!

Baby steps, I have been out of the game for a minute, you guys have motivated me to get back in the lab. Figure I will get what I have going and then build on that. New to the water game, a lot of you dudes have some
A1 rigs in here, I may be hollering.


----------



## rx7racer

^^ Feel free to holler, a lot of nice builds in here. And many are around to help if you have questions.

That'll be a sweet build when you're done with it.


----------



## nomolos

Didn't see my name added...


----------



## Wavefunction

Question: has anyone modded the 5.25" bay drives to stick some fans in there? I'd like some extra airflow in my case and I think that might be a good place to put a 120/92/80 mm fan.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wavefunction* 
Question: has anyone modded the 5.25" bay drives to stick some fans in there? I'd like some extra airflow in my case and I think that might be a good place to put a 120/92/80 mm fan.

Sure, Just go back a few pages to see some examples. Here is my post from a few pages back;

http://www.overclock.net/9354460-post1172.html

And this post was right before me;

http://www.overclock.net/9348132-post1170.html

Chad


----------



## bluepiglet

i'm in


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluepiglet*


i'm in



















HOLY MOLEY!!

Is that your rad INSIDE your case? Crazy! but whatever works best for you?

I'm sure you could put that rad and res in the ODD bay, unless you have 3 fan controllers and 3 DVD drives?


----------



## bluepiglet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChosenLord*


HOLY MOLEY!!

Is that your rad INSIDE your case? Crazy! but whatever works best for you?

I'm sure you could put that rad and res in the ODD bay, unless you have 3 fan controllers and 3 DVD drives?


a 360 rad on the top and a 240 on the upper deck with the help of a radbox.

that's the easiest way i could find to have both radiators mounted internally, without much mod'ing.


----------



## iTravis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluepiglet* 
a 360 rad on the top and a 240 on the upper deck with the help of a radbox.

that's the easiest way i could find to have both radiators mounted internally, without much mod'ing.

That's impressive, you also have room for another 240 at the bottom.









On a side note, don't see my name on the list so I have to post mine again.


----------



## ntuason

I'm in too!


























Sorry for the terrable picture iPhone quality.


----------



## bluepiglet

the pinky coolant works well with blue led's


----------



## Oupavoc

List updated









Impressive looking setup everyone, good job.

*Everyone please read the OP. The fastest way to be added to the list is by sending me a PM. Something I could miss you from just reading the forum posts. Thanks*


----------



## Shiva

Let me join! It arrived today woohoo!










The build is in progress and there is some spiffy pics too.


----------



## dudenell

I'm in, though I'm not going full water quite yet...


----------



## godofdeath

i wanna see more 700d's


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated


----------



## jfizz84

Ohhh man. I love this case but unfortunately I may be parting with it in the very near future if someone buys mine in the FS section. But I will be getting another one down the road. Just updating my rig a lil but was wondering can I stay on the members list even if I am temporarily without my baby??


----------



## james...

I started my final 800D build today. It will be finished by Thursday.

I'll be sure to take lots of photos and documentation. Expect epicness.


----------



## Pings

This is a the real 800D. Its a remaster of oliverw92's 800D . He doesn't have the case and stuff was off. So I went and fixed things the best I could. Here are the changes I've made.

• Changed the size of the case.
• Redesigned the PSU area.
• Added tracts for the PSU to sit on.
• Added grills and fresh air intake in PSU area.
• Added the dust filter
• Redesigned internal the hot-swap area.
• Redesigned internal lower HDD area.
• Added a fan in the hot-swap area.
• Added a newly made cover to go over that fan.
• Added a newly made cover for the lower HDD area.
• Moved rubber grommets to their right places.
• Added missing rubber grommets.
• Redesigned the backplate panel area.
• Added the removable CPU backplate panel.
• Added 3 140mm fans.
• Added 1 optional 120mm fan, for reference or any easy reuse.
• Changed the size of the PC fan holes.
• Added the removable CPU backplate panel.
• Added removable layers to most everything I made.
• Added locking bar mechanism.
• Added other small details, and designs.

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehou...526f0a6c9a16b3


----------



## Djghost454

Finally got a picture of mine instead of that crappy vid I posted ages ago.


----------



## dusters16

Could someone do me a favor and measure their holes in the 800d? the large and small ones with the grommets (but measure without the grommets). please, thanks. Im making holes in my case and i would like to know the exact sizes of these holes, so i when i get some of these grommets, they will fit perfectly.


----------



## Reptar

Does anyone have any pictures of Gentle Typhoons in a 800D? I really want white case fans, but I think the some GTs may look nice.


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated









Nice job Pings


----------



## Fantomau

I know this case is used mainly for water/liquid cooling, But I was wondering if I decided to use an air cooler, Which would be a good choice?

I was looking at these:

Prolimatech Mega Shadow
Noctua NH-D14
Thermalright Venomous X


----------



## wolleylabel

ups man just dropped off a few goodies..my build is coming along still waiting on some more stuff to complete this build


----------



## Darksorrow3010

check this out guys!!!
extremely crazy speechless plumbing FTW ( not mine )


----------



## oliverw92

Jesus christ, have you got a link to that build log???!!! That is mad! I would hate to own that though - those are loads of bitspower crystal link tubes that aren't actually attatched into those fittings - only thing holding them on is a friction fit.


----------



## Darksorrow3010

this is the link to his workblog

http://forum.lowyat.net/topic/1315113

a popular forum in Malaysia.

expect Manglish (malay+english) language lol


----------



## WTHbot

That's amazing looking but I bet that has some terrible restriction. . .


----------



## oliverw92

The two DDCs in series will easily handle that


----------



## KaRLiToS

I dont like that build, he could have at least put some Braided sleeves on the wires...and like WTHBot said, it most have a lot or restriction even if those pumps can handle this...and i'm pretty sure he has too many radiators , I guess its overkill, some 120mm radiator are useless , no?
But I read the whole build log and the painting is awsome , nice paint job on the outside, nice case modding.


----------



## Bacheezi

That build is amazing!

He probably put more money into fittings than i did into my computer though.


----------



## Oupavoc

That build is pure awesome, but for functional reason idk if id do that. I was thinking about doing something familiar but all those fitting add a lot of friction and reduce water flow. Plus i would be scared if any of them leaked.


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

Add me

watch the video =)


----------



## Shiva

That is one crazy ass build, Darksorrow.


----------



## godofdeath

wow that is so pipe like
mario anyone?


----------



## xoulu

Ok,

Here are the parts I got and their prices

HK for the CPU -$50
EK for the GPU -$100
MCP355 for the pump -$60
EK DDC Xtop -$25
Wires are 1/2 barbs with 7/16 tubing -$80
GTX360 -$100
EK RES 400 rev.2 -$50
For the Fans I went with Delta QFR1212GHE-PWM - $163 for 4 fans (3for GTX360 and 1 for GTX120)
I decided to go with another radiator GTX120 - $50

I used this diagram from a member of this forum. This is the setup I will be using.. What do you guys think? Its not the 800D case but its just how I want to set it up similar to this but with a 800D case.










I do not know what coolant to use but anyone has any recommendations?

Thank You

Yeah... I am assuming with the coolant this will be a $700 water cooling project =O

I plan to hit 5GHZ!

What do you guys think? Will I be able to OC the CPU to at least 5GHZ and OC the video card?

I just got a update that the res 400 will not fit...

Anyone who knows a good res that would fit our case?

Thank You!


----------



## james...

Gentlemen, in a matter of days my 800D build will be complete.

And I promise you...it will please.

Stay tuned.


----------



## ritchwell

Hey guys just a couple of questions, I just purchase a 700D from tigerdirect and I will transfering my components to this case. What case fans do you recommend for the top of the case(non led just black) and what fan controller do you recommend?


----------



## Bacheezi

I personally use the scythe kaze master ace which matches the cases front finish almost perfectly. If you don't like that one, i'd just try to find something with a brushed aluminum finish. Heres a link to mine http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...facture=Scythe

as for the fans someone else would be better suited, i'm not really a fan guy


----------



## fishman78

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xoulu* 
I do not know what coolant to use but anyone has any recommendations?

Thank You

The Best coolant would be distilled water and PT nuke or a Kill Coil for biocide. I've see some horror stories rgarding aftermarket coolants. Hope this helps.


----------



## Domino

sexy looking cases


----------



## Reptar

I ordered the 700D from TigerDirect for $156 with BCB! Now waiting for Corsair to email me back with information for the windowed side panel.

Add meh!


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

corsair don't sell side panels with windows but i do have one for sale from my 800d which works on the 700d.as i had a 700d modded just like the 800d but not displaying the bottom chamber

i bought my 700d from corsair tho and had it modded.

asking 30 plus shipping pm me if you want.


----------



## Miitch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rud3Bwoy* 
*corsair don't sell side panels with windows* but i do have one for sale from my 800d which works on the 700d.as i had a 700d modded just like the 800d but not displaying the bottom chamber

i bought my 700d from corsair tho and had it modded.

asking 30 plus shipping pm me if you want.

Corsair does sell side panel windows for the 700D, only $30.


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miitch* 
Corsair does sell side panel windows for the 700D, only $30.

i edited it a while ago i wrote that by mistake and the only side panel they sell is the 700D one non window model which sucks and personally even the 800D panel sucks since it displays the bottom chamber.


----------



## Miitch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rud3Bwoy* 
i edited it a while ago i wrote that by mistake and the only side panel they sell is the 700D one non window model which sucks and personally even the 800D panel sucks since it displays the bottom chamber.

Ok, just to clear any future problems.


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miitch* 
Ok, just to clear any future problems.



















odd they don't have it on there catalog

they should def add it there,message him and tell them to =x


----------



## ritchwell

I too bought the 700D from tigerdirect and would like to get the 800D side panel. Please let us know the situation regarding the side panel. Thanks


----------



## Reptar

@Miitch 
Where did you find that form to ask Corsair about buying the side panel? I read in the Corsair forums to email [email protected] Haven't gotten a reply yet, sent email on Friday.

Here is the thread 
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=87806


----------



## Miitch

Here


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated


----------



## ritchwell

I saw the UPS guy drop this off today, I really can not believe the shear size of the box







. To bad Im not going to transfer my components yet until the fan controller arrives.


----------



## heraisu

Ok, it's been hours... but I've officially read this entire thread...

One question:
If I was to get the windowed side panel with the 700D, the *only difference* would be that I wouldn't be able to insert the hard drives from the front??? (The horror of having to open the side of the case when I switch drives







)


----------



## Miitch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heraisu*


Ok, it's been hours... but I've officially read this entire thread...

One question:
If I was to get the windowed side panel with the 700D, the *only difference* would be that I wouldn't be able to insert the hard drives from the front??? (The horror of having to open the side of the case when I switch drives







)


Lolwut? You mean hot swapable drives? They don't come with the 700D, the window doesn't do anything other than have a window. If you want Hot swap buy the 800D.


----------



## heraisu

I know, did I say it wrong?
So it's just relevant to a redundant RAID, then.

I realize the window has no function other than being a window, why are you talking like I am ******ed?


----------



## Miitch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heraisu*


I know, did I say it wrong?
So it's just relevant to a redundant RAID, then.

I realize the window has no function other than being a window, why are you talking like I am ******ed?


Sorry if you misinterpreted my attitude towards you. I did not intend to offend you.

Hot Swap is basically like a USB Port, except you use a Hard Drive instead and you can change them while the computer is still on like a USB.


----------



## heraisu

I got it now... so you can hot-swap even without a RAID... thanks.

I'm surprised people are saying they're willing to trade their 800D door for the 700D door... I'd like a window to see inside if I had a loop... but each to their own...

I might have to take someone up on that offer sometime.


----------



## godofdeath

more 700d plz


----------



## Miitch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heraisu* 
I got it now... so you can hot-swap even without a RAID... thanks.

I'm surprised people are saying they're willing to trade their 800D door for the 700D door... I'd like a window to see inside if I had a loop... but each to their own...

I might have to take someone up on that offer sometime.

You can buy a 800D window for the 700D from Corsair, only $30.


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated


----------



## YangerD

The 800D is a beastly case to say the least. However that being said, it is amazing for water cooling, something that I don't see myself doing or needing so i will probably never get this case. It's still an amazing case nonetheless. Do you owners feel that the big price tag was worth it for this case? If so why?


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


The 800D is a beastly case to say the least. However that being said, it is amazing for water cooling, something that I don't see myself doing or needing so i will probably never get this case. It's still an amazing case nonetheless. Do you owners feel that the big price tag was worth it for this case? If so why?










Yes the price is justified imo

you get the best cable management imo
you get a huge case for all your need
its already powder coated black on the inside
4 hot swap drives
great for watercooling


----------



## Bacheezi

just the size of this case is worth the money tbh. It makes my eatx board look small.


----------



## soda480

Latest revision to my 800d build:


















Youtube video:


----------



## KaRLiToS

My New Updated Republic of KaRLiToS

(PS: the camera flash is so big that u Can see the yellow wires inside the braided 
sleeve, but in Reality you can't actually see the wires, only red/black theme (can't adjust the camera flash))


----------



## YangerD

That is one SWEET rig!


----------



## Faraz

Very nice. Love the red and black look! I'm a very happy ATCS 840 owner, but I find the 800D to be absolutely irresistible. If I could do a second build...


----------



## soda480

Karlitos - dang man! i may have to swap out my black tubes for red ones ... what kind of 140mm fans are those? .. also ..., thanks for the tips on the installation of the Koolance shroud. i'm very happy with it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soda480* 
Karlitos - dang man! i may have to swap out my black tubes for red ones ... what kind of 140mm fans are those? .. also ..., thanks for the tips on the installation of the Koolance shroud. i'm very happy with it.

Yate Loon 140x140x25mm Clear High Speed Fan with Quad Red LED D14SH-124R

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27147

Thanks for the comments guys...


----------



## c0b2a

Ordered my 700D a few days ago... so you can add me to the list.


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated









A few OCN members have been asking me about temps, so here is some tests that I performed:

CPU at 3.0Ghz with 1.19Vcore

Test Results

*Stock Intel Heatsink*

CPU Idle load
Motherboard Temps: 45C
CPU Temps: 50C

GPU Idle Load with Fan at 28%
GPU Temps: 64C
--------------------------------------------------
CPU 100% load
Motherboard Temps: 45C
CPU Temps: 72C

GPU 100% Load with Fan at 28%
GPU Temps: 84C

*Megahalem Air Cooler*

CPU Idle load
Motherboard Temps: 41C
CPU Temps: 37C

GPU Idle Load with Fan at 28%
GPU Temps: 64C
--------------------------------------------------
CPU 100% load
Motherboard Temps: 41C
CPU Temps: 53C

GPU 100% Load with Fan at 28%
GPU Temps: 84C

*360 Feser Radiator, Water Cooling CPU Loop*

CPU Idle load
Motherboard Temps: 38C
CPU Temps: 27C

GPU Idle Load with Fan at 28%
GPU Temps: 64C
--------------------------------------------------
CPU 100% load
Motherboard Temps: 38C
CPU Temps: 35C

GPU 100% Load with Fan at 28%
GPU Temps: 84C


----------



## james...

Gentlemen. I present to you. The Monolith.


----------



## YangerD

Sweet rig man!


----------



## XX55XX

Hello, guys.

I've been thinking about purchasing a 700D to replace my generic beige case from Powerspec. Do you think, that for a system like mine, with its mATX board and few hard drives, that a 700D would be overkill?

If I do buy a 700D, I will most likely be keeping it for ten years or more. Wise investment, even though my system isn't so high end? I will primarily be relying on air cooling.

EDIT: Also, how heavy is this case? I know it's 35 pounds and all, but I am quite a small person, so is it easy to lift? Not too awkward?


----------



## Zeva

I have an 800D but i am a little embarrassed to show it until i get WC


----------



## Bacheezi

oh come onnnnnnnnn


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeva*


I have an 800D but i am a little embarrassed to show it until i get WC


C'mon now! You don't need to be a water cooler to be using this case


----------



## morphus1

Just got mine this morning







(800D) Still waiting on my 360 RAD and some more tubing. So Ill hopefully have pics up in the weekend


----------



## Ethan10584

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morphus1*


Just got mine this morning







(800D) Still waiting on my 360 RAD and some more tubing. So Ill hopefully have pics up in the weekend










Mine will be arriving around noon


----------



## DrunkenMonkies

Got mine! Going to start building it Friday once all the parts show up. Going to be a new sig rig, the current one is old.







So far all i've done is added 3 120mm white GELID fans to the top and 2 small 80mm fans in the top back. Going to switch out the back fan with a white fan as well. None of this is pictured below...more to come.

Here she is! Came today!









Here it is beside my current Thermaltake Armor...and the Armor is no small case.


----------



## morphus1

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Sorry about the pics :/ Image doesnt want to co-operate with me







so I'll work on getting some better ones up







......
ps It's soooo quite compared to my HAF!


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

well i know all i did was a video but i thought id take some pics =)

enjoy..
















custom side panel from bill owens ftw!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Nice rig man...Do you also have a 240mm Feser X-Changer Radiator?


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Nice rig man...Do you also have a 240mm Feser X-Changer Radiator?

yea very bottom chamber


----------



## KaRLiToS

We almost have the same Loop .







. Feser is awsome...but I need an i7 980x...


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

=) love this loop temps are great.tho i wish i still had my old 980x before i had to rma it,had it at 4.4 with 1.39 this one sucks =/


----------



## KaRLiToS

its overpriced where I live, unless I get one from ebay?


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
its overpriced where I live, unless I get one from ebay?

i had one for sale for 800 lol sold it on ebay tho

but ebay is best bet or check forums.


----------



## wyant50

Now that I have some extra income I have decided to do another computer build, being my last one was nearly 5 years ago and I was a total noob. Overclocked it, not cooled properly, underpowered, etc.. it didn't end well.

Being such that technology has changed so much over the past years I have started from scratch again and wanted to start with the essentials. Such as a computer case, first. Being that my current one(now paper weight/dust magnet is obviously way to small)
Nearly reading every post in this thread and many many others, lurking for about a month I have pulled the trigger on the build and am ordering the 800Dcome mid next week. 
Having to piece it together as money allows this gives me time to mod the case to my likings so when my parts come in I am ready to go. I have many ideas and plans written out and am excited. Hope to have a build thread to show progress as I go coming over the next few weeks and month. My goal is to have it by the time school starts back up in the fall.


----------



## jackal22

My Rig aka "The Beast"


----------



## Wavefunction

I love seeing all these cases with white tubing, just like mine.







Looks so sexy.


----------



## Sivsta

Hey guys, any idea how to remove the tool-free latches? Attempting to mount a swifttech reservoir there but the latches are in the way =)

*edit: nvm, did some measurements and it wont fit =(*


----------



## ritchwell

Just got the side panel of the 800D that was ordered from corsair, man it looks really nice on the 700D


----------



## steel33034

Hey guys here's my first build. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Miitch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steel33034* 
Hey guys here's my first build. Let me know what you think.

Nice, clean and lean.


----------



## burksdb

just ordered my 800d. Price before $269.99 - 20 mir - 32.40 bing cashback = $217 with free shipping i couldnt be happier.


----------



## raizooor3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morphus1* 







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Sorry about the pics :/ Image doesnt want to co-operate with me







so I'll work on getting some better ones up







......
ps It's soooo quite compared to my HAF!

Moar pics please, close up from the side, hell all angles please


----------



## bookingyo

I purchased my 800D last week.

Just ordered these parts for my first watercooling CPU LOOP.

I will eventually upgrade the rad to a Thermochill or GX360 and add a dual rad at the bottom for the 5870's. Not sure what kind of barbs I should get. I'm going with

1/2" ID tubing from Tygon (R3603)
Swiftech MCP655 12V Industrial Water Cooling Pump 1/2IN Barbs
Swiftech APOGEE XT LGA1366 CPU Water Block G1/4 Chrome HI-FLOW 1/2IN Eurostyle Barb Fittings
Swiftech MCR320 Quiet Power Triple 120MM Water Cooling Radiator Black G1/4 Threaded
Swiftech MCRES-MICRO REV2 Clear HI-FLOW Water Cooling Reservoir 3/8IN & 1/2IN Barb Fittings

My setup will go like this
RESEVOIR - PUMP - RAD - CPU

Any advice will help, I'll post some pictures up soon.


----------



## bookingyo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iTravis* 
Another happy owner of the 800D











Whats temps are you getting?

I like how simple this loop is.


----------



## bak3donh1gh

Just ordered my 800d from ncix for 269.99 last night(with mail in for 20) along with ocz xtc, some cold cathodesand extension cables.
God some individualy sleeved nzxt motherboard extender, but unfortunately the 8 pin mobo extender was out of stock(the only one weird eh?) and i didnt want to wait so i just got a sleeved one. If all my price mathces go through(which they should) i saved myself about 14$ on a 380$ buy lul.


----------



## Lex_Cruiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ritchwell* 
Just got the side panel of the 800D that was ordered from corsair, man it looks really nice on the 700D

Got a pic? I know it should look the same, lol, but I am in the process or ordering one too.

By the way add me to the Obsidian club list!

Pics after I install a sound dampening kit tonight


----------



## WorldExclusive

*Corsair Fire 800D*


















































Will replace Corsair 850TX with the AX series.
Used NZXT RED Sleeved Cable Extenders.
Will add custom water cooling loop later.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive* 
*Corsair Fire 800D*

Will replace Corsair 850TX with the AX series.
Used NZXT RED Sleeved Cable Extenders.
Will add custom water cooling loop later.

Nice setup my friend


----------



## WTHbot

For your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Ya some of these are reall nice and clean. I need a bigger case and I've been eyeing the 800D for a little while now. Here is my nightmare as it stand right now. There are 2 more HD's out the back sitting on the floor.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


For your viewing pleasure.







Bottom of the page. . .


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Nice setup my friend










Thanks a lot!!!!








Had to fix one of the links, so there's another photo now.


----------



## DrunkenMonkies

Heres mine. Still a big work in progress. Still need to sleeve the cables, add a little more touches of light in the bottom, and connect the rest of the fans. Also need to add a fan to the radiator on the back (Will be a white finned fan). But here it is for now, at least its finally alive and running. Only thing i'm not happy about are the blue ripjaw heatsinks on the memory. Way to bright blue, and will clash with what i'm eventually trying to do. Eh, i'll figure something out...or replace them.


























Heres a close up of the GTX 480 with backplate and high flow bracket.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrunkenMonkies*


Heres mine. Still a big work in progress. Still need to sleeve the cables, add a little more touches of light in the bottom, and connect the rest of the fans. Also need to add a fan to the radiator on the back (Will be a white finned fan). But here it is for now, at least its finally alive and running. Only thing i'm not happy about are the blue ripjaw heatsinks on the memory. Way to bright blue, and will clash with what i'm eventually trying to do. Eh, i'll figure something out...or replace them.

Heres a close up of the GTX 480 with backplate and high flow bracket.


Your Solid State drive can fit in HDD trays...there are screw holes underneath the SDD where you can screw them to the trays...it will fit perfectly


----------



## bak3donh1gh

its possible he wants to see the drive though


----------



## NovaNab

anyone know whens 600T comming out? I know late summer they say but the approximate date?


----------



## bak3donh1gh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NovaNab* 
anyone know whens 600T comming out? I know late summer they say but the approximate date?

Might as well go for the black CM Cosmos look almost exactly the same(though not quite as easy on wire control)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NovaNab* 
anyone know whens 600T comming out? I know late summer they say but the approximate date?

All Corsair Rep's are allowed to say right now is late summer.

Though; they've got production models available and product page is up, so it most likely won't be too long before they're out.
http://www.corsair.com/products/600t/default.aspx


----------



## DrunkenMonkies

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Your Solid State drive can fit in HDD trays...there are screw holes underneath the SDD where you can screw them to the trays...it will fit perfectly


Quote:


Originally Posted by *bak3donh1gh* 
its possible he wants to see the drive though

Yes, I like seeing it. Big HDDs are ugly and hidden. Sleek small SSD's are sexy and should be shown IMO.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrunkenMonkies* 
Yes, I like seeing it. Big HDDs are ugly and hidden. Sleek small SSD's are sexy and should be shown IMO.

You're right, they look nice.
I thought you didnt know about the screw holes in the Corsair HDD trays, thats why







.


----------



## Firehawk2010

Hi here is my 800D i'll be watercooling later in the year


----------



## oliverw92

Looks good!


----------



## bak3donh1gh

Grr ncix is taking forever shipping my 800d. The day after i order they get more nzxt sleeved 8 pin cables in so i ask to change the item and pay the difference, which of course this takes place on a friday and apparently they don't process shipping on the weekends. grrr


----------



## Z Overlord

add me!


----------



## Oupavoc

*List Updated*









*Ok everyone, if you wish to be added to the owners list. Please send me a private message on ocn. As this thread grows bigger, it's getting harder and harder to spot new owners that wish to be added







*


----------



## FragMasta75

So I have an 800D, and I was wanting to get this hard drive for my boot drive. My question is, will this drive fit in the hot swappable drive bay since it has the extra heatsink around it? And if it won't, can I just take it off and put it in the swappable drive since the 800D has a fan cooled bay anyway? Or maybe it can fit in the 2 bottom bays? Thx


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FragMasta75* 
So I have an 800D, and I was wanting to get this hard drive for my boot drive. My question is, will this drive fit in the hot swappable drive bay since it has the extra heatsink around it? And if it won't, can I just take it off and put it in the swappable drive since the 800D has a fan cooled bay anyway? Or maybe it can fit in the 2 bottom bays? Thx









Yes they slide in just fine, but No the raptors do not line up with the connectors in the back of the hot swappable bays. I have two of the 300gig raptors and had to remove the connector boards and cut out the back area some.

This is because the actual drives of the raptors are the 2.5-inch WD VelociRaptor is enclosed in a backplane-ready 3.5-inch enterprise-class mounting frame. The boards in the back of the hot swappable bays are meant for the 3.5 inch HDD's.

Hope that helps.

Chad


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FragMasta75* 
So I have an 800D, and I was wanting to get this hard drive for my boot drive. My question is, will this drive fit in the hot swappable drive bay since it has the extra heatsink around it? And if it won't, can I just take it off and put it in the swappable drive since the 800D has a fan cooled bay anyway? Or maybe it can fit in the 2 bottom bays? Thx










yep triggs is correct the raptor line of hard drives are 2.5" fitted into a 3.5" heatsink. its not going to line up. I learned that the hard way also.

EDIT: oh also Fragmasta75 got your pm, you have been added for a while now, welcome aboard


----------



## ritchwell

My 700D with the 800D side window panel







. yes i did not remove the plastic just could not do it yet...lol...


----------



## bak3donh1gh

arg had to register for course and purolator tried to drop off when i wasn't at home








though next day shipping is D-ayam


----------



## FragMasta75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
Yes they slide in just fine, but No the raptors do not line up with the connectors in the back of the hot swappable bays. I have two of the 300gig raptors and had to remove the connector boards and cut out the back area some.

This is because the actual drives of the raptors are the 2.5-inch WD VelociRaptor is enclosed in a backplane-ready 3.5-inch enterprise-class mounting frame. The boards in the back of the hot swappable bays are meant for the 3.5 inch HDD's.

Hope that helps.

Chad

Awesome, thx for the reply man. I'm not really trying to cut up my case, so maybe I'll just an SSD haha. But what about the bottom bays, will it fit in there?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
EDIT: oh also Fragmasta75 got your pm, you have been added for a while now, welcome aboard









Thankyou for the add, sorry I guess I just missed my name earlier


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FragMasta75* 
Awesome, thx for the reply man. I'm not really trying to cut up my case, so maybe I'll just an SSD haha. But what about the bottom bays, will it fit in there?

Thankyou for the add, sorry I guess I just missed my name earlier









Yes it will fit fine in the bottom bays. The back area where the SATA cables plug in are wide open.

Chad


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firehawk2010* 
Hi here is my 800D i'll be watercooling later in the year










this is th best looking air cooled 800d i seen so far

get that side panel modded to not show the bottom and your golden

tho id do black and red sleeving


----------



## Aerosoul420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
I have the same and have 2 x Swiftech MCP355â„¢ with the XSPC Dual Acrylic Top and it flows great.










Chad

Hey, nice build. Was wondering if that Corsair 850W came with the red label...had not seen that color and would really be interested in finding it. Thanks.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aerosoul420* 
Hey, nice build. Was wondering if that Corsair 850W came with the red label...had not seen that color and would really be interested in finding it. Thanks.


Thank you.

Someone from this form photoshopped it for me. Her is one if you want it.

Image...









Link to Image...
http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/6470/hx850w.jpg

Chad


----------



## Aerosoul420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
Thank you.
Someone from this form photoshopped it for me. Her is one if you want it.
Chad

Cool, thanks. How did you put it on then? Looks like a proper sticker.


----------



## rameez25

here is mine


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rameez25* 
here is mine


Hey Rameez25, really nice setup my friend








Your pictures have a so nice quality too

I have the same motherboard as you and wanted to show you how I routed my EZ_Plug Power cable (the 4 pin molex for VGA power)


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aerosoul420* 
Cool, thanks. How did you put it on then? Looks like a proper sticker.

I printed it on photo paper and just used a glue stick to put it on.









Chad


----------



## rameez25

thanks karlitos.. i m going for wc.. then i will reroute the cables..


----------



## ninjabelly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rameez25*


thanks karlitos.. i m going for wc.. then i will reroute the cables..


*Setup looks great







.*

How are the temps on your GTX480's right up next to each other?

I'm going to throw in my third 5870 and I'm thinking about adding intake fans to the side panel to offset the lack of ventilation.


----------



## chrome233

Hi guys im new here, I just thought i would show my Rig


----------



## rameez25

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ninjabelly*


*Setup looks great







.*

How are the temps on your GTX480's right up next to each other?

I'm going to throw in my third 5870 and I'm thinking about adding intake fans to the side panel to offset the lack of ventilation.


temps are not good thats y i m going for wc. their idle temps are around 65-70 c. and yea man u must add some intake fans coz 800D has lack of intake fans. i also add 2 more fans for intake 1 in front drive bay and the other in bottom harddrive bay. they pull back the whole temp around 10c.


----------



## Lex_Cruiser

Finally snapped some pics of my 700d project! 
Unlike most of the extreme water cooled setups, I went a different route. 
Air cooled and silent!

To achieve these goals I have added quite a few fans, all of which are rated under 20db's!

From top of case to bottom
(3) skythe 120mm on top, rear is intake, front two exhaust
(2) silenx 60mm intakes on top rear vent
(1) zaward external 140mm rear intake
(2) skythe internal 120mm push/pull intakes around corsair H50
(3) 40mm silenx fans to replace noisy 40mm corsair fans for RAM cooling
(1) 80mm thermaltake dual slot PCI fan
(1) 60mm Nexus frisbee hard drive cooler
(2) 140mm Corsair intakes into main bay
(1) 140mm Corsair to top HD bay
(1) 120mm skythe to bottom SSD bay (slides right into the HD slot!







)
(1) 120mm skythe bottom intake helper w/ extra screen (pc sits on tall carpet)

vented PCI slots until I add a second Radeon 5870.

Of course even 18 "silent" fans still make a bit of noise, so I have installed acoustic foam sound dampening all over. Silicone fan gaskets and silicone screw washers are also used where possible. Two white cathode lights have been hidden on top to provide extra light when needed. And I have an 800d door with side window in the mail to switch things up!

Now to just get my mobo back from RMA so I can test the damn thing out


----------



## chrome233

Please can someone tell me how do i blow up my photos so that you dont have to hover over them to view them?


----------



## Schnuppl

Schnuppl


----------



## rameez25

nice work lex..


----------



## rameez25

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrome233*


Hi guys im new here, I just thought i would show my Rig










nice work.. i love those orange fans..


----------



## chrome233

Thanks


----------



## Agenesis

I've been testing around with my 700D and noticed that when I plug my headphones into the headphone jack on the front panel, theres a ton of static, cracking, and squeeking, where the issue doesn't exist when I just my jack on the motherboard

Anybody here had this issue before or am I alone on this?


----------



## Orestes

Got my 800D ordered, hopefully will be on its way this weekend and here by tuesday.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agenesis*


I've been testing around with my 700D and noticed that when I plug my headphones into the headphone jack on the front panel, theres a ton of static, cracking, and squeeking, where the issue doesn't exist when I just my jack on the motherboard

Anybody here had this issue before or am I alone on this?


That will be EMI (electro magnetic interference) from your graphics card. The cable Corsair use to get audio to the front is most likely unshielded.


----------



## Metal425

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orestes*


Got my 800D ordered, hopefully will be on its way this weekend and here by tuesday.


You'll love it.


----------



## Orestes

ordered the wrong size compression fittings :\\ i won't be loving it until i figure out what I"m going to do. Was hoping for white tubing, but nobody makes 1/2ID 5/8 OD. I might just buy some clear tubing and use colored fluid...i figure it will cost the same after i pay for shipping to return the compression fittings i ordered.


----------



## bak3donh1gh

personally i dont get white tubing


----------



## Aerosoul420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rameez25* 
here is mine

Beautiful.
I'm curious about your power supply and the cables you have for it.
Every now and then I see a build with some special-looking power cables and wonder where they come from. Thanks for any info.


----------



## bak3donh1gh

here we go



























unfortunately my cables arent long enough to really enjoy the window


----------



## logan666

hey fellas im just wondering hows the 800 with dust?? does it get much inside im thinkin of getin 1. rite now i have lancool k62 but its startin 2 piss me off with how much dust gets inside


----------



## chrome233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *logan666*


hey fellas im just wondering hows the 800 with dust?? does it get much inside im thinkin of getin 1. rite now i have lancool k62 but its startin 2 piss me off with how much dust gets inside


Dust isnt really a problem with this case as long as you clean the dust filter every few weeks or so


----------



## coreystang

So is everyone doing the push/pull method with the rad?


----------



## burksdb

what do you guys think about the fesser monsta lite./.. would it fit in the top of the 800d?
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27882

i'm debating on what rad i want to go with... i'm using a single 240 atm but upgrading soon. if that wont fit i am going to grab either a thermo chill or fesser 360, but i want one with a bleeder hole.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burksdb* 
what do you guys think about the fesser monsta lite./.. would it fit in the top of the 800d?
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27882

i'm debating on what rad i want to go with... i'm using a single 240 atm but upgrading soon. if that wont fit i am going to grab either a thermo chill or fesser 360, but i want one with a bleeder hole.

It would fit but you'll block the radiator with the case, because this rad is for 140mm fans (i know it can also have 120 mm fans on it) and the case has 3x120mm fans on top but If I were you, I would get a TFC X-Changer 360, with 120x25 mm fans in push/pull configuration, Much cheaper.


----------



## Elite-

Hey guys, I just thought that id share this. I went to compusa today and bought the Corsair 800D along with 6GB of Dominator ram and I'm speechless of the sheer size of this case! Its a BEAST compared to my Thermaltake Armor mx+. I can't wait to get this build all together, hopefully I will make a build log.


----------



## bak3donh1gh

yeah its nice being able to fit my hand between my True and the top of the case.


----------



## Agenesis

I'm just not having any luck with this case, one of my harddrive cages snap-in lock snapped while I was trying to take a drive out


----------



## fishman78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agenesis*


I'm just not having any luck with this case, one of my harddrive cages snap-in lock snapped while I was trying to take a drive out










I would email corsair. They are really good with the warranty. They replaced the front door on mine when one of the hinges broke off. I'm thinking they would do the same for a HDD bracket. HTH

http://www.corsair.com/helpdesk/default.aspx Just shoot them a message with your problem and see what they say.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fishman78*


I would email corsair. They are really good with the warranty. They replaced the front door on mine when one of the hinges broke off. I'm thinking they would do the same for a HDD bracket. HTH

http://www.corsair.com/helpdesk/default.aspx Just shoot them a message with your problem and see what they say.


Thanks man, I'm still trying to resolve the popping and hissing issue with my headphone jack, apparently its not EMI and there are a "few" more people with the same issue as me.


----------



## oliverw92

I still think it is EMI - no-one in that thread says it isn't unless i am missing something. That one guy who listed his specs is running SLI 280's, no doubt creating a lot of EMI.


----------



## Richy1204

Whats the best way to mount the fans in the top of the Corsair 800D, having the fans
blowing air out the top or blowing in ? I'm using water cooling so what would be better for a rad ?


----------



## bak3donh1gh

yeah i tried plugging my headphone/mic into my front jack and there was some static, though nothing too horrible, and im running two 4890's, and the wire for the front jack it literally resting on the top 4890. But the static is a non-issue for me since i don't plug into the front jacks.

@richy hot air rises so i would say pushing the air out. Also the air inside the case shouldn't be to hot to still have good water cooling.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Richy1204* 
Whats the best way to mount the fans in the top of the Corsair 800D, having the fans
blowing air out the top or blowing in ? I'm using water cooling so what would be better for a rad ?

I wouldn't like it if the rad was blowing heat into my case, even if there is a slight chance that it might not heat up other components.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bak3donh1gh* 
yeah i tried plugging my headphone/mic into my front jack and there was some static, though nothing too horrible, and im running two 4890's, and the wire for the front jack it literally resting on the top 4890. But the static is a non-issue for me since i don't plug into the front jacks.

@richy hot air rises so i would say pushing the air out. Also the air inside the case shouldn't be to hot to still have good water cooling.

This thing is a MONSTER, I mean plugging the jack into the back obviously takes no effort but I'm limited to the length of my headphones.

And something as simple as a headphone jack not functioning correctly on a sub $200 case bothers me :S


----------



## oliverw92

I bet you if there was a shielded cable instead of the one they currently have it would be fine.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I bet you if there was a shielded cable instead of the one they currently have it would be fine.

In the link I provided there was a guy who claimed that the headphone jack had its grounding linked with the usb, thus casing all the static. He the separated the grounding between the usb and the headphones and he resolved the issue.

Honestly I'm a bit hesitant on doing this because it would automatically void my warranty on attempting to fix a fault that wasn't caused by me.

Requested a RMA from corsair this morning, hopefully they can get back to me.


----------



## bak3donh1gh

yeah im fine with length because i have my headphones plugging into my lycosa which plugs into the back of my case.


----------



## [Lg.C]G8R

So I received my 800D and am starting to mock everything up. I have a 240 black ice rad that I wanted to mount sideways in the bottom of the case removing the hard drive bays cutting out the sides and using a bitspower grill. But it seems to tall to so Ill guess Ill have to mount it flat. Also purchased a EK res with flow meter but it takes up 2 5.25 bays. But the case wont let a double fit. Can I just dremel the tabs out? Anyone done this? Thanks!


----------



## Hypnotized

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Lg.C]G8R*


So I received my 800D and am starting to mock everything up. I have a 240 black ice rad that I wanted to mount sideways in the bottom of the case removing the hard drive bays cutting out the sides and using a bitspower grill. But it seems to tall to so Ill guess Ill have to mount it flat. Also purchased a EK res with flow meter but it takes up 2 5.25 bays. But the case wont let a double fit. Can I just dremel the tabs out? Anyone done this? Thanks!


I removed mine by hand with a file to fit my EK Bay Spin, apparently you can also bend them back.


----------



## Sil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Lg.C]G8R*


So I received my 800D and am starting to mock everything up. I have a 240 black ice rad that I wanted to mount sideways in the bottom of the case removing the hard drive bays cutting out the sides and using a bitspower grill. But it seems to tall to so Ill guess Ill have to mount it flat. Also purchased a EK res with flow meter but it takes up 2 5.25 bays. But the case wont let a double fit. Can I just dremel the tabs out? Anyone done this? Thanks!


You can still put a 240 Rad sideways down the bottom you just have to put abit of force on the radiator when your pushing it up sideways.


----------



## [Lg.C]G8R

Thanks guys Ill give them both a shot!


----------



## Orestes

Will try to get some of the completed rig up tomorrow evening. Future projects include cable sleeving on all the fans (even though you cant really see the wiring :S, PSU, and the cold cathodes I have coming in. Also will be adding water on the 470s.


----------



## [Lg.C]G8R

The 240 doesnt seem like its gonna make on its side. Anyone else done this with this rad
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=20983
Also where is the best place to get either the bitpower matte black compression fittings or Enzotech compression fittings. Thanks!


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Lg.C]G8R*


The 240 doesnt seem like its gonna make on its side. Anyone else done this with this rad
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=20983
Also where is the best place to get either the bitpower matte black compression fittings or Enzotech compression fittings. Thanks!



The Black ice does have a width of 133mm and the EK that I placed on it's side is at a width of 123mm.

I have seen someone else cut the bottom out to be able to place their RAD on the side like you are wanting. I believe it was on this site, I will look to see if I can find it.

Chad


----------



## [Lg.C]G8R

I thought I would have to do that







I appreciate it


----------



## triggs75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Lg.C]G8R*


I thought I would have to do that







I appreciate it










Here is the link to the build I was talking about. It's from another forum.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...highlight=800d

Chad


----------



## soda480

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Lg.C]G8R* 
So I received my 800D and am starting to mock everything up. I have a 240 black ice rad that I wanted to mount sideways in the bottom of the case removing the hard drive bays cutting out the sides and using a bitspower grill. But it seems to tall to so Ill guess Ill have to mount it flat. Also purchased a EK res with flow meter but it takes up 2 5.25 bays. But the case wont let a double fit. Can I just dremel the tabs out? Anyone done this? Thanks!

All you need to do is cut about 1/4 inch of the front of each tab and bend them up. Thats what I did on mine. No need to cut or bend the whole tab. That way you preserve the bays in case you sell your rig later ...

you can kinda make it out on my video if you look closely ..


----------



## [Lg.C]G8R

Thanks!


----------



## Knight2000

Can someone clear up a question i have about either 700/800D cases? If i were to fit a single radiator at the bottom (dont want to mod) would that be a 140.1 or 120.1? I keep reading about ppl putting 140.1 but i just want to be sure.

Oh and any 120.3 radiator would work on top right?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Johnsen

Wuuup. My 800d just got home, now i just have to wait for some new tubes, fittings, fans and some other stuff before moving the whole thing. Will make sure to post pic's off the whole process and finnish some times next week hopefully.


----------



## Mr_2tone

Hello to all members of the club,

I would need your help in finding the right components for the 800D case.

I have a 3.5 internal card reader I wish to install in the 5.25 drive bays but I am having problems finding a 5.25 drive bay adapter with face plate that will be black of course and properly fit in this case.

Any suggestions?

The only one I found was this one but comments indicated it was not a great fit.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16841101026

I also wish to install anti vibration pads on the 3 top fans and found these but the comments again stated they did not fit well on the case, any recommendations for this as well.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16811996014

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Johnsen

Mine's comming up next week or so.









Got some parts so far, first try on a custom water cooling.


----------



## bak3donh1gh

^ arg white cables!


----------



## coreystang

Finally got mine done. Just in time for Quake Con! Yes I know the coolant in pink. Need to add a little more dye to it.


----------



## triggs75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreystang* 
Finally got mine done. Just in time for Quake Con! Yes I know the coolant in pink. Need to add a little more dye to it.

Looks good. My only comment would be to flip the light so you can run the cable down the back side of the case so it is hidden when the side panel is removed.

Looks good!!

Chad


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreystang* 
Finally got mine done. Just in time for Quake Con! Yes I know the coolant in pink. Need to add a little more dye to it.

Looks good man... but I would change out that pink toxic stuff for some nice clean distilled water and PT nuke... Much better in the long run... I helped a buddy with that same res and pink *death* taking it apart and cleaning.. We had to soak his block and the res in hot water for a few hours.. Stains :/


----------



## coreystang

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pestypest* 
Looks good man... but I would change out that pink toxic stuff for some nice clean distilled water and PT nuke... Much better in the long run... I helped a buddy with that same res and pink *death* taking it apart and cleaning.. We had to soak his block and the res in hot water for a few hours.. Stains :/

I was trying to get the red/black scheme going. I will probably just go with distilled water.


----------



## coreystang

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
Looks good. My only comment would be to flip the light so you can run the cable down the back side of the case so it is hidden when the side panel is removed.

Looks good!!

Chad

I will do that tonight. Thanks!!


----------



## Piospi

Hi, I Ordered Corsair Obsidian 800D. How large radiators will come up in these three places?

http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/6...0dgallery2.jpg

sry for my english


----------



## tzillian

any post on here as to how to mod to fit a 240 or 360 rad at bottom? any way for me to search this? 150 pages is a lot to go through. thanks for any help.


----------



## fishman78

After Switching back to Air Cooling I've been strugling with different fan directions to bring the heat down. I think I've finally found the sweet spot. Max CPU temps are around 66c (23c ambient) CPU fan is at about 1400 RPM and the top loons are @ around 800 RPM, nice and quite. I've also changed out the bottom and back 140s for Xigmatek XLF 140mms. I put one of the old Corsair 140s by the 5.25 bays to push the air to the back, which seems to have helped. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## [Lg.C]G8R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tzillian* 
any post on here as to how to mod to fit a 240 or 360 rad at bottom? any way for me to search this? 150 pages is a lot to go through. thanks for any help.

I just drilled out and ground the rivets out and pulled the drive bays out. Used a dremel tool. I have a black ice 240 rad and couldnt fit it side ways so had to lay it flat.


----------



## tzillian

thanks brosky^


----------



## Oupavoc

list updated









Finally some more 700D owners


----------



## Brasky5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
list updated









Finally some more 700D owners









I've got the Obsidian 700D. I was interested in the 800D, but an extra $100 for hot swap drive bays that I don't need and a side panel that defeats the purpose of buying a classy-looking case just seemed silly to me. I couldn't be any happier with the 700D. Worth every penny, and I don't see why so many other cases even exist. Even more puzzling is why there are so few classy cases like the 800D/700D - not everyone is a 15 year old who wants his computer to look like Voltron's shin.

BTW, nice avatar.


----------



## raZel

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!

Just got my Corsair 800D !!!!!!!! its huuuuuge... and i love it!
Can't wait to get my build underway to show u guys


----------



## raizooor3

Got mine too last week, haven't opened it yet. Waiting for my MDPC-X cables and a custom side panel before I take it out.

I have been running caseless for over a year


----------



## fshizl

Add me...


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fshizl* 
Add me...










Very clean sir! Nice work


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fshizl* 
Add me...


Damm nice build buddy


----------



## zarken

Hello everyone

I'm TrueZarken I've got an 800D as well but I've just never gotten around to joining the club =P I'm hardly online as my work requires me to travel a lot so I didn't see the point to be honest.

Anyway I have a question for you all, because I've been unable to read any news or rumours lately about wether of not Corsair will be bringing out any new cases soon in their Obsidian range or is this it the 700D and 800D?

The reason I ask is because my FiancÃ© would like one. If they're bringing out a new one I'd wait to see what the new one is like but if not should I just go out and grab a new 800D for her? Because she isn't getting mine =P

Anyway thank you in advance TrueZarken


----------



## Wavefunction

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zarken* 
Hello everyone

I'm TrueZarken I've got an 800D as well but I've just never gotten around to joining the club =P I'm hardly online as my work requires me to travel a lot so I didn't see the point to be honest.

Anyway I have a question for you all, because I've been unable to read any news or rumours lately about wether of not Corsair will be bringing out any new cases soon in their Obsidian range or is this it the 700D and 800D?

The reason I ask is because my FiancÃ© would like one. If they're bringing out a new one I'd wait to see what the new one is like but if not should I just go out and grab a new 800D for her? Because she isn't getting mine =P

Anyway thank you in advance TrueZarken

While technically not an Obsidian series, Corsair is releasing a mid-tower, the 600T. http://www.corsair.com/products/600t/default.aspx

Edit: sweet avatar btw. House ftw.


----------



## zarken

Thanks mate that looks like a pretty nifty Mid Tower case. I Might use that case for my sister's rig.

Oh well looks like my FiancÃ© will be getting an 800D like that's going to be such a bad thing =P I love mine to death and I couldn't be happier.

Also thanks about my avatar took me forever to find in google images =P


----------



## Code-Red

As much as I love my CM690, I believe I'm going to have to upgrade to the 700D shortly; it's just too beautiful. The 690 is a major pain trying to hide cables, plus I'd like to make a first attempt at watercooling and the Corsair cases look perfect for it.

I'll bump this thread when I pick one up.


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fishman78*


After Switching back to Air Cooling I've been strugling with different fan directions to bring the heat down. I think I've finally found the sweet spot. Max CPU temps are around 66c (23c ambient) CPU fan is at about 1400 RPM and the top loons are @ around 800 RPM, nice and quite. I've also changed out the bottom and back 140s for Xigmatek XLF 140mms. I put one of the old Corsair 140s by the 5.25 bays to push the air to the back, which seems to have helped. Any thoughts or suggestions?


Nice job!









Which XLF fans did you use? I think they make them in plain, orange and blue. Do you have pics of your case that you can post? I'm glad that you were able to split the airflow on top (2 exhaust, 1 intake) and get good results. I tried that on my NZXT Beta case on the side panel and temps actually went up!







Mine worked best when I had them both working in the same direction.

The Corsair 140mm that you put in the 5.25" bay..... where does it draw air from? Have you thought about an insert for that area? Coolermaster makes one and lian li makes a nice one that another 800D owner used. As a bonus, they allow you to install more drives in that area with the bonus of a 120mm fan as an intake.

+rep!


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hollywood406*


Have you thought about an insert for that area? Coolermaster makes one and lian li makes a nice one that another 800D owner used. As a bonus, they allow you to install more drives in that area with the bonus of a 120mm fan as an intake.!


You mean something like this?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27616

I prefer this: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26271

Thinking of getting this & changing out the fan for a gentle typhoon, to help cool the gpu:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=28200


----------



## fafner

Does anyone know of a source for the "ladder" type SATA power cable that comes with the 800D? I would like to get a couple more for two other of my computers.

fafner


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fafner* 
Does anyone know of a source for the "ladder" type SATA power cable that comes with the 800D? I would like to get a couple more for two other of my computers.

fafner

Performance-pcs sells them.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...2+Power+Cables

Not cheap though.


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fantomau* 
You mean something like this?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27616

I prefer this: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26271

Thinking of getting this & changing out the fan for a gentle typhoon, to help cool the gpu:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=28200

Yeah, not the hot-swap bay but the other one from lian li. That one doesn't have the extra drive capacity but the coolermaster model does.

this one is on my Storm Sniper case and it's working great, adding 4 extra slots for hdd's and the extra intake fan of course. The coolermaster logo is removable


----------



## Luuper

Considering that the 700D and 800D are pretty much the same case, can I still fit the bottom 240mm radiator in the 700D


----------



## godofdeath

omg i thought the links from peoples names lead to the pictures they posted here

i wanted to look at all the 700ds


----------



## fishman78

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollywood406* 
Nice job!









Which XLF fans did you use? I think they make them in plain, orange and blue. Do you have pics of your case that you can post? I'm glad that you were able to split the airflow on top (2 exhaust, 1 intake) and get good results. I tried that on my NZXT Beta case on the side panel and temps actually went up!







Mine worked best when I had them both working in the same direction.

The Corsair 140mm that you put in the 5.25" bay..... where does it draw air from? Have you thought about an insert for that area? Coolermaster makes one and lian li makes a nice one that another 800D owner used. As a bonus, they allow you to install more drives in that area with the bonus of a 120mm fan as an intake.

+rep!

Thanks! These are the 140s I bought:
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=44697&...cture=Xigmatek

The 140 by the 5.25" is just double sided sticky foam taped to the cover that hides the sata and power plugs for the hot swap bays. It draws/pushes the air coming down from the top (I think







). I've seen the silverstone 120mm bay converter and I like it, but the price is a tad high for me. I'll see if I can get some pics up today or tomorrow for ya.


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated

Yeah those xigmatek fans are great i have them over the stock fans


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


List Updated

Yeah those xigmatek fans are great i have them over the stock fans










Same here even on my rad,tho i have the white led ones


----------



## pgmoney

knock knock! let me in please 800D few steps from finished.


----------



## Narsil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantomau*


I prefer this: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26271


Was quite happy to see this post, since I was considering asking about that exact item for in a 800D. Did/do you actually put one of these in a 800D ?

Reason I ask is the Lian-Li website states that item will work in most of their cases. Also, while Googling about it, I've found a few posts that seem to say it only fits with Lian-Li cases.

Anyone ever put one in ? Hate to waste my money if it won't work or needs mods to make it fit. 
Thanks !


----------



## hollywood406

Cool Beans! I should try my coolermaster 4-in-3 in my BooD and see if it fits. I miss having the airflow like my Antec 1200. That case had the best airflow, it's unfortunate that it doesn't have the room and cable management of the Corsair.

Thanks for the link on the fans. I ended up ordering the xigmatek blue led XLF 120mm and 140mm fans for my soon-to-arrive watercooling setup. I'll post some pics of that when I get the parts installed, before and after pics of course.


----------



## Johnsen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pgmoney* 
knock knock! let me in please 800D few steps from finished.









Could you post some pics with the lights on and the UV off? Looks very nice tho.


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Narsil* 
Was quite happy to see this post, since I was considering asking about that exact item for in a 800D. Did/do you actually put one of these in a 800D ?

Reason I ask is the Lian-Li website states that item will work in most of their cases. Also, while Googling about it, I've found a few posts that seem to say it only fits with Lian-Li cases.

Anyone ever put one in ? Hate to waste my money if it won't work or needs mods to make it fit.
Thanks !

Read this thread. He used 1 in his 800D.

Heres a quick pic of his: (Hope its ok to repost the pic)

http://a.imageshack.us/img227/2600/dsc01241n.jpg

I actually have 1 ordered and will be here this week, But I am gonna prime the aluminum inside of it and spraypaint it black, So the aluminum doesnt show thru the front mesh and kinda blends in.


----------



## Johnsen

Quick question: Im just about to put the last pieces in the case. But how do you get the 5,3 bay covers out? Do you simply knock them out? Im affraid to break something..
Btw its a 800d, not that it matters..


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Johnsen*


Quick question: Im just about to put the last pieces in the case. But how do you get the 5,3 bay covers out? Do you simply knock them out? Im affraid to break something..
Btw its a 800d, not that it matters..


Assuming you haven't taken off the front faceplate - grab the bottom of the faceplate then give it a firm pull towards you, not upwards, just towards you and it should come off easily. As for the bay covers you push from the front to the back of the faceplate, it might come off easier if you full of one of "snappers"









On another note, I've been trying to find a good 140mm fan replacement for the bottom compartment of the 700D, are there any good high cfm fans that are under $30? I've seen the yate loons but they are all medium speed and doesn't have a much higher cfm than the stockfans


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agenesis*


Assuming you haven't taken off the front faceplate - grab the bottom of the faceplate then give it a firm pull towards you, not upwards, just towards you and it should come off easily. As for the bay covers you push from the front to the back of the faceplate, it might come off easier if you full of one of "snappers"









On another note, I've been trying to find a good 140mm fan replacement for the bottom compartment of the 700D, are there any good high cfm fans that are under $30? I've seen the yate loons but they are all medium speed and doesn't have a much higher cfm than the stockfans


noctua?


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agenesis*


On another note, I've been trying to find a good 140mm fan replacement for the bottom compartment of the 700D, are there any good high cfm fans that are under $30? I've seen the yate loons but they are all medium speed and doesn't have a much higher cfm than the stockfans


Yate Loon High Speed:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27361


----------



## oliverw92

Xigmatek 1000rpm ones are decent, better bearings than the Yate Loons too


----------



## Agenesis

Ahaha, thanks guys, I guess I'll go with the yates since noise isn't an issue for me and they have a higher cfm


----------



## Fantomau

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27498


----------



## raZel

wooooooot... im in...hehe ive just build my first water cooled pc with a 800d LOVING IT


----------



## Fantomau

Has anyone changed the stock leds on the 800D to another color?

I was thinking of changing the power led from white to blue.

I took off the board to look at it, I am guessing the led bulb is 3mm in size, Its very tiny.


----------



## bak3donh1gh

yeah i was surprised that they went with plain white led for the power.


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fshizl* 
Add me...










Wish I had a i7


----------



## raZel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bak3donh1gh* 
yeah i was surprised that they went with plain white led for the power.

I kinda like the plain white







every other company goes blue or red so a change in nice ! on the bright side you can just put coloured paper over the top and u can change the colour with ease lol


----------



## Johnsen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agenesis*


Assuming you haven't taken off the front faceplate - grab the bottom of the faceplate then give it a firm pull towards you, not upwards, just towards you and it should come off easily. As for the bay covers you push from the front to the back of the faceplate, it might come off easier if you full of one of "snappers"










Thx. Worked like a charm.


----------



## fafner

I would like to "hide" the lower compartment where the PSU etc is. I leave the side off of my pc so I just don't want to see that area. I know a piece of sheet metal painted black would work but I am wanting something easier and more readily available. Would there be any fire problem if I cut a piece of black poster board and used it? Any other suggestions?

fafner


----------



## Johnsen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fafner*


I would like to "hide" the lower compartment where the PSU etc is. I leave the side off of my pc so I just don't want to see that area. I know a piece of sheet metal painted black would work but I am wanting something easier and more readily available. Would there be any fire problem if I cut a piece of black poster board and used it? Any other suggestions?

fafner



I would go with a pice of meatl or wood. Maybe a pice of wood with some folio on it? You could get some carbon folio or fake brushed metal?


----------



## Johnsen

Here my very first loop. Dont go to hard on me, i ordered some angled fittings so that the pump section can be replaced. And some wires still need to get sorted out or sleeved.








And NO it is not blue collant, simply 2 blue LED's lighting it all up.


----------



## tzillian

nice setup man


----------



## pgmoney

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Johnsen* 
Could you post some pics with the lights on and the UV off? Looks very nice tho.


----------



## Lucretius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*












If anyone can offer me any tips on the 240 rad being placed in the bottom of the case like this I would appreciate it. Is it possible to just slide the thing in? Which models fit vs which models are too wide?

- I've seen the mod where the guy cut out the bottom of the case to slide it in, I don't want to do it that way.

- I know I can drill out rivets and replace them, I would rather not do it that way.


----------



## tzillian

whats wrong with the way you got it in there? wont that work?


----------



## oliverw92

tzillian that isn't his pic...

Lucretis: You need to drill out rivets to remove the hard drive cage, otherwise there is no way to fit a rad down there. I believe only the EK rads fit in there without removing extra metal from parts of the floor etc.


----------



## Fantomau

Heres updated pix of mine, Running a TR Venomous-X:


----------



## Chunkylad

Add me in for the 800d list







Will post pics when I am finished my water cooling.


----------



## raizooor3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Johnsen* 
Here my very first loop. Dont go to hard on me, i ordered some angled fittings so that the pump section can be replaced. And some wires still need to get sorted out or sleeved.








And NO it is not blue collant, simply 2 blue LED's lighting it all up.


















































Gorgeous


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucretius* 
If anyone can offer me any tips on the 240 rad being placed in the bottom of the case like this I would appreciate it. Is it possible to just slide the thing in? Which models fit vs which models are too wide?

- I've seen the mod where the guy cut out the bottom of the case to slide it in, I don't want to do it that way.

- I know I can drill out rivets and replace them, I would rather not do it that way.

if your going to mod your rad down there on the side like that your going to have to mod the back for air flow as well

or you can mod the bottom add a 240 and do the same

your choice.


----------



## mastical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Johnsen* 
Here my very first loop. Dont go to hard on me, i ordered some angled fittings so that the pump section can be replaced. And some wires still need to get sorted out or sleeved.








And NO it is not blue collant, simply 2 blue LED's lighting it all up.









Looks amazing.

What are your temps like with the Luna?


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Some fantastic cases here!

I prefer to take pics in the dark as i get a better picture, but these will have to do








.

The Guts:









Full body shot:


----------



## fafner

Interesting that you have your H-50 attached to the top instead of the rear. Why did you do that?

fafner


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fafner* 
Interesting that you have your H-50 attached to the top instead of the rear. Why did you do that?

fafner

It's more of an experimental placement rather than a perminenet change, but seeing as the Typhoons push a tremendouse amount of air i thought i would try using them as exhaust rather than intake.

Unfortunatly i hasn't really paid off and having the H50 as outtake has increased idle temps of my GTX295 by quite a bit. Although the CPU stays quite cool.

It's only a few days since i recieved:
2x Typhoons 1850 RPM
3x Xigmatek White LED 120mm Fan
1x Xigmatek White LED 140mm Fan

So i'm just trynig out different scenarios to try and find the best combination.


----------



## fafner

How quiet are the 1800 rpm fans? It is hard to imagine them being anywhere near "silent."

fafner


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fafner* 
How quiet are the 1800 rpm fans? It is hard to imagine them being anywhere near "silent."

fafner

Not silent but certainly not loud. It really has to be heard to be believed. They are fantastic fans!

It's more of a low humming sounds rather than the noisy motor sound you get from other high speed fans.


----------



## fafner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008* 
Not silent but certainly not loud. It really has to be heard to be believed. They are fantastic fans!

It's more of a low humming sounds rather than the noisy motor sound you get from other high speed fans.

Thanks. I am thinking about getting two. I have a fan controller so I can always reduce the rpm if I want to make them more quiet.

fafner


----------



## Huw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucretius* 
If anyone can offer me any tips on the 240 rad being placed in the bottom of the case like this I would appreciate it. Is it possible to just slide the thing in? Which models fit vs which models are too wide?

- I've seen the mod where the guy cut out the bottom of the case to slide it in, I don't want to do it that way.

- I know I can drill out rivets and replace them, I would rather not do it that way.

I've got an 800D otw and I'm planning to mount a 240 down there just like in that picture. I asked for measurements on the spacing down there and got 125-127mm as an answer. That being said there are a wide variety of 240 rads that will fit down there. Just check the site before purchasing since most of the vendors will list dimensions.

Off the top of my head I know EK's rads will fit, the rad in that picture is an XSPC RX240 I believe.

The worklog it came from can be found here.


----------



## tzillian

hey guys, im looking to replace the 140mm fans included in he case for better performance ones. anyone got any recommendations? i still want to keep the system somewhat silent.

thanks.


----------



## tzillian

also planning on modding bottom of the case to fit either
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27521

or

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25384

Which one would you guys recommend? and which fans should i use for the rad that will be quiet?

Was thinking of these fans:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=28584
or
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=28382

any hints? thanks


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

Very good video for everyone












might give you some good ideas,that is the kid who did my OBSIDIAN 800D RIG AND MODDED IT

also check my channel out

irud3bwoy

enjoy the videos


----------



## tzillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rud3Bwoy* 
Very good video for everyone






might give you some good ideas,that is the kid who did my OBSIDIAN 800D RIG AND MODDED IT

also check my channel out

irud3bwoy

enjoy the videos

nice setup man, got a question for you. how do you like those xigmatek fans? are they silent compared to gentle typhoon ap 14? push a lot of air? thanks for the help.


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

i have good temps and they do push a lot of air

i have a fan controller but i have my fans on max but if turned down they are hella silent

only reason i did not get the typhoons is due to its ugly color

tho i seen some one who modded them and they looked hella sexy


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rud3Bwoy* 
i have good temps and they do push a lot of air

i have a fan controller but i have my fans on max but if turned down they are hella silent

only reason i did not get the typhoons is due to its ugly color

tho i seen some one who modded them and they looked hella sexy

where is the link to the build log?


----------



## For Victory

Is the 800D/700D pretty much a water-cooling case? If I got one because it's huge and awesome looking, how can I get much better airflow with it?


----------



## fafner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *For Victory*


Is the 800D/700D pretty much a water-cooling case? If I got one because it's huge and awesome looking, how can I get much better airflow with it?


It comes with good fans and there are places to add more fans. It is a great case for air cooling; it is not at all for water cooling only.

fafner


----------



## For Victory

Which case fans seem to be the most popular for the 700D? I am planning on getting an H70 so I'm more concerned with keeping my gpu cool. Thank you.


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


where is the link to the build log?


http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...-obsidian.html

note we changed the board on the rig


----------



## MuRRe

Got this on sale for around 180USD.
Don't know if I should get 3xGT 1850 + Kaze master pro 5.25.
Was thinking of buyin a H70, would it be worth it changing stock fans on the H70 for a pair of GT 1850?


----------



## tzillian

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=21092

Anone got any experience with one of these on their 800D for improved airflow? whats a good fan to use on it?


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tzillian*


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=21092

Anone got any experience with one of these on their 800D for improved airflow? whats a good fan to use on it?


Well I replace all the stock 140mm fans with these and the are awesome

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=28584

And added a few of these 120mm

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=28580

There awesome fans, quite, good airflow, produce good static pressure and blades are removable for fan cleaning.


----------



## tzillian

thanks man. i already got like 8 gentle typhoons ap 14 for my rads. ill replace the 140mm ones though. thanks for the tip.


----------



## mxthunder

You guys are pissing me off








Im at work, but I dont think ill get any work done until I view all 150 some pages of this thread, beautiful rigs in here!!


----------



## For Victory

I just picked up a 700D. If I put an H50 in there and have two fans on it in push/pull config exhausting through the top of the case, should there be room for one or two more fans on top? I don't know how much space the H50 radiator takes up.

Also, regarding those Xigmatek fans, are there any that move as much air with similar noise rating but don't have the LEDs? Thanks.


----------



## mxthunder

I suppose you could just cut the wires to the LEDs?

Removable fan blades?? I wonder how that works, I have a couple Xig XLF 120's sitting here, can you take these apart too?


----------



## Brasky5

Anyone know how tough it would be to install casters on the bottom of a 700D (or 800D, not that there's a difference)? I'm not much of a handyman, mind you.


----------



## BriEE

Just got one today









Wondering, is it possible to put a 3.5" fan controller in the hot swap area so it's hidden? I really don't like the knobs of the 5.25" controllers showing and ruining the *testicles* of the case.


----------



## For Victory

The 700D should arrive in the mail tomorrow. As soon as I am able, I want to start tinkering with it. Are the Xigmatek XLFs pretty much the best route for price/performance? The LEDs don't appeal to me, and I really don't want to cut wires to remedy that. Any other suggestions for the required 140mm fans and the three 120mm fans would be most welcome. Thanks.


----------



## BriEE

Not sure but what about the S- FLEX E fans (1200rpm) They are very quiet and long life fluid bearings from Sony. Push quite a bit of air too. Not sure compared to XLF fans.


----------



## BriEE

Please add me!


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *For Victory* 
I just picked up a 700D. If I put an H50 in there and have two fans on it in push/pull config exhausting through the top of the case, should there be room for one or two more fans on top? I don't know how much space the H50 radiator takes up.

Also, regarding those Xigmatek fans, are there any that move as much air with similar noise rating but don't have the LEDs? Thanks.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mxthunder* 
I suppose you could just cut the wires to the LEDs?

Removable fan blades?? I wonder how that works, I have a couple Xig XLF 120's sitting here, can you take these apart too?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *For Victory* 
The 700D should arrive in the mail tomorrow. As soon as I am able, I want to start tinkering with it. Are the Xigmatek XLFs pretty much the best route for price/performance? The LEDs don't appeal to me, and I really don't want to cut wires to remedy that. Any other suggestions for the required 140mm fans and the three 120mm fans would be most welcome. Thanks.


Well the only Xigmatek fan that I know that doesn't have led

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24112

I'm going on a limb and say those don't have removable blades though

The XFL series do have the removable blades













Well also there is these with out led

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=28381

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27093


----------



## Tator Tot

Many fans have removable blades.

Hydraulic fans are some of the few that do not, because the shaft is encased in a fluid.

Enermax's removable blades are unique because they use a magnetic bearing so that you don't have to re-oil the shaft after taking the fan apart.


----------



## Fantomau

None of the Xigmatek fans have removable blades, I dont think.


----------



## For Victory

Does anyone know if the Enermax fans with the magnetic bearings (Magma, T.B. Silence, etc.) are good to use for adding airflow to the 700D? I'll find some reviews when I get home.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fantomau* 
None of the Xigmatek fans have removable blades, I dont think.

You can remove the hub with the blades attached.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *For Victory* 
Does anyone know if the Enermax fans with the magnetic bearings (Magma, T.B. Silence, etc.) are good to use for adding airflow to the 700D? I'll find some reviews when I get home.

The price on them is very steep for what they offer (which is essentially gimmics) for very unimpressive fans.


----------



## Fantomau

No. The Enermax magma fans arent that great. I had 3 in my corsair until I sold them and got GTs. The blades do pop off, But still.

How do you remove the hub with the fan attached? Can you do that with any fan?


----------



## Tator Tot

For non-enermax fans you do like what was shown in the video.
Take off the back sticker
Pop the cap off
Remove Washer
Slide hub off motor
Done

Fluid Bearing or Hydraulic Bearing fans do not work like that though. As they're sealed.


----------



## mxthunder

LOL I dont really consider that removable blades, but I guess it would help in some circumstances when you need to paint, etc.
I think you can take apart 95% of the cheapo fans these days.

Well after looking through all 159 pages of this thread, I broke down and bought a 700D from newegg for $170 after MIR!
I am VERY exited for this, I LOVE this case!


----------



## For Victory

I have some left-over Yate Loon High Speed 120mm fans here that I might be able to use in my 700D. Would they be all right for this purpose, or would they just be really loud? I got them from jabtech or somewhere. I know they aren't from Petras. Are the Petras ones really better? Thanks.

EDIT: Never mind, I guess I just need to know if the Yates (High speed) or Scythe Kaze ultras (38mm) are the better pick. I know Yates are cheaper, but maybe the Kaze Ultras are worth the extra.


----------



## pgmoney

if sound is a issue and even if you say it is not the yates are better i got a couple kaze ultras in the closet cause on a fan controller at 25% they are still to darn loud


----------



## For Victory

Here's a candid question, should I even go through the effort of making the 700D an air cooling case? I absolutely cannot afford a water cooling setup, not to mention that it makes me a little uneasy. The farthest I'll go is an H50 or H70. Thanks for any ideas, just need to know if I should take the time or move on.


----------



## mav2000

Nope...stay away if you plan air cooling..


----------



## For Victory

Thanks, that's what I needed to know.


----------



## BriEE

Watercooling only... The fans are horrible, almost no airflow.


----------



## jmcu

Could someone please give me the size of the PSU area..

I am wondering if a 140 rad will fit there..
either on the bottom or under that fan, with the PSU (8")
without a mod to case.

Thanks ...


----------



## oliverw92

There is no way any rad would fit down there without removing the lower hard drive case, which requires modding.


----------



## Empire

custom by me...


----------



## oliverw92

Awesome! Why such average graphics though


----------



## Tator Tot

Wait... is that a 700D with an SR-2 in it? And TWO D14's?

How did you make the Mobo Tray?


----------



## oliverw92

I doubt you would have to make a new tray, just drill some holes.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I doubt you would have to make a new tray, just drill some holes.


It looks like that try has more than 8 PCIe slots though.


----------



## tzillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcu*










Could someone please give me the size of the PSU area..

I am wondering if a 140 rad will fit there..
either on the bottom or under that fan, with the PSU (8")
without a mod to case.

Thanks ...


not sure about 140 but a 120 will, with no mods.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26505


----------



## tzillian

so an 800D can accommodate an sr2 with some slight modding? if so will be one of my next upgrades.


----------



## Empire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Awesome! Why such average graphics though










just one i had laying around the shop. this is one of 9 sr2 machines i have.


----------



## Empire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Wait... is that a 700D with an SR-2 in it? And TWO D14's?

How did you make the Mobo Tray?


i modded the case to accept a mountainmods sr2 mobo tray.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Empire*


i modded the case to accept a mountainmods sr2 mobo tray.


Ah, very nice man


----------



## tzillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Empire*


i modded the case to accept a mountainmods sr2 mobo tray.


do you have any worklogs for this? more pictures. interested in doing this as well. thanks.


----------



## fafner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Nope...stay away if you plan air cooling..


That is absolutely absurd. Either the 700 or the 800 can be an air cooled case just like any other case. To the OP: get one if you want one and you will be well served

fafner


----------



## mxthunder

Here is a quick and dirty pic of my new build with the 700D.
I will post some better ones soon. 
Gotta get some higher power 140mm fans for this beast. 
Love it, can I join?


----------



## freakb18c1

cant wait for the 600t to come out. this case is to damn big


----------



## Mariusz803

Hey everyone, real simple. Which 240 rads fit vertically in the 800D at the bottom?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Huw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mariusz803*


Hey everyone, real simple. Which 240 rads fit vertically in the 800D at the bottom?

Thanks in advance.


Read back like 2-3 pages.


----------



## jackbrennan2008

After much fiddeling around this is how i have my air cooling setup:

3x Xigmatek 120mm fans in the roof - Exhaust
2x Schythe Gentle Typhoons 1850rpm's in the back on my H50 - Intake
1x Xigmatek 140mm on the bottom - Intake
1x Corsair fan (one that came with the H50 in the PSU compartment to blow extra air up to the single 140mm and the HDD fan to the right of it.
1x Corsair 140mm (Came with 800D) in the front drive bay area - Intake

You should be able to see all the fans quite clearly in this pic










I'm super happy with this setup









_PS: Side panel taken off for the photo_


----------



## Kyushu

Does the h50 or h70 fit in the top roof middle 120mm fan slot if you use an evga classified x4 sli ( does this fit in this case? Does it have enough expansion slots?) motherboard?


----------



## NovaNab

Hello everyone, I am planning on getting a corsair 800D and I just wanted to know if the case collects a lot of dust on the inside and how often do you clean it? Coz currently I have a HAF 932 and its just horrible when it comes to dust... its everywhere!!! I cant be bothered cleaning it anymore lol


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NovaNab*


Hello everyone, I am planning on getting a corsair 800D and I just wanted to know if the case collects a lot of dust on the inside and how often do you clean it? Coz currently I have a HAF 932 and its just horrible when it comes to dust... its everywhere!!! I cant be bothered cleaning it anymore lol


If you use the bottom 140mm fan as the only intake you should get next to no dust in their, but if you're air cooling it there just isn't enough air getting into the case to cool the componenets.


----------



## AdvanSuper

I have a question for the 700D guys with WC setup...

Below is my current case and WC setup, I want to know where my best option is for mounting the pump? I'll probably be using all new tubing as well so disregard how the pump is setup now.










Also, where can I get these sleeved extensions?









Thanks..


----------



## Tator Tot

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...Id=1&name=NZXT

NZXT Sleeved Extensions.

They come in Red, White, & Black.

You can alternatively get ModRight cable extensions as well. The same jazz, different name.
http://www.frozencpu.com/brands/bran.../ModRight.html


----------



## AdvanSuper

Tator Tot to the rescue! Thanks once again


----------



## Tator Tot

No problem man


----------



## tzillian

hey guys, got an idea for improving air flow on the case. let me know if this will work.










on the front all the way at the bottom where the corair logo is. drill out a hole for a 120mm fan and then on the side where the 140mm fan for hot swap bay is. drill a whole on the panel so it can suck in cold air from the outside. 2 new cold air intakes. i realize the bottom air intake is in the bottom and want to know if the 140mm fan in the floor separating mobo chamber from psu chamber will redirect the air upwards??

thanks.


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=29084

performance pc now sells 700d for the sr2


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rud3Bwoy*


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=29084

performance pc now sells 700d for the sr2


lolz
700 dollars for that mod
wow


----------



## Yukyuklee

Can you add me to the list


----------



## IgorDJ

heres my setup!


----------



## galaxie83

I have one too. It would be much appreciated If I was added.

In the pic the WC is not connected, It's just sitting there so I can come up with a loop configuration.

The motherboard (Asus R3E),I7 950, Corsair Ram, will be installed at the end of the month along with 2 Asus ROG matrix crossfire.

I have the CPU block, motherboard block, Pump and Rad on it's way.
Still have alot to do.


----------



## Sean W.

pics are brokded


----------



## galaxie83

Yeah I'm not sure why. Stupid Flickr. Ill try something different.

EDIT: Finally got it working.


----------



## Sean W.

are you aware that you are missing a couple components to your computer? :/

EDIT: didnt see the writing under the pics


----------



## SheepMoose

You can add me to the list. My 800d arrived yesterday.









I'm making a new build with it and an GA-X58A-UD7. I'm a bit mixed on cooling though. I was thinking of getting an NH-D14, but with the recent release of the Corsair H70 I think I might opt for that.

I would love to have a fully water cooled system but am worried about maintenance and/or leaks.

Would a pair of HD 5870's crossfired overheat in such a case?

I've also heard that the stock fans aren't too great. Would these be better?
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...oducts_id=8022

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## Huw

It's not that the stock fans aren't great, the problem is that the case has bad airflow.


----------



## KillerBunnys122

[offtopic] Every time I see the title of this topic and see "Obsidian" I think of Minecraft then want to play it, then I play it... Hah [/offtopic]


----------



## fishman78

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SheepMoose* 
You can add me to the list. My 800d arrived yesterday.









I'm making a new build with it and an GA-X58A-UD7. I'm a bit mixed on cooling though. I was thinking of getting an NH-D14, but with the recent release of the Corsair H70 I think I might opt for that.

I would love to have a fully water cooled system but am worried about maintenance and/or leaks.

Would a pair of HD 5870's crossfired overheat in such a case?

I've also heard that the stock fans aren't too great. Would these be better?
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...oducts_id=8022

Thanks for the advice guys.

Yes the stock fans leave a lot to be desired. I replaced the 140s with 2 Xigmatek 140s and I added 3 120 Yate Loons on top (1 exhaust and two intake) With upgraded fans the case is cool. I've never tried the coolermaster fans so I can't really comment on those in particular. Just replace the fans that are there and add the three up top









I have a pair of 465 GTX OC'ed and have never had a probelm with heat (at least inside the case) with my current setup.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Huw* 
It's not that the stock fans aren't great, the problem is that the case has bad airflow.

It's not that is has bad airflow, it's that there is not enough right out of the box. Upgraded fans and adding three up top keep my 4.01GHz i7 @ 66c max load with a downdraft CPU cooler.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fishman78* 
Yes the stock fans leave a lot to be desired. I replaced the 140s with 2 Xigmatek 140s and I added 3 120 Yate Loons on top (1 exhaust and two intake) With upgraded fans the case is cool. I've never tried the coolermaster fans so I can't really comment on those in particular. Just replace the fans that are there and add the three up top









I have a pair of 465 GTX OC'ed and have never had a probelm with heat (at least inside the case) with my current setup.


Ah cool. Do you think the H70 would be sufficient for a 4ghz overclock on an i7 950? I might go for the Coolit C240 instead, or a full water cooling system. We'll see how I go.


----------



## bonedancr

What do you guys think about this approach to a 700d - 480 rad on its edge installation:










I really like the horizontally mounted radiator featured in the Silverstone Tj07 cases because they push the heated air out of the bottom sides of the case. Further as the 700d is a fairly fat case I'd bet I could fit a fatter radiator/shroud/fan sandwich mounted in this fashion.

Thoughts?


----------



## tzillian

great idea but you would need to mod the panels as well. where would you put your hard drives?


----------



## bonedancr

You can get adapters to house your drives in those 5 bays. I'd use two bays for a dual res, 1 bay for a fan adapter, and 2 for combo drives.


----------



## Elite-




----------



## bak3donh1gh

eeew stock intel cooler.
> buy high-end computer
> stock cooler
> ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Elite-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bak3donh1gh* 
eeew stock intel cooler.
> buy high-end computer
> stock cooler
> ಠ_ಠ

I'm waiting on an H50. I guarantee my cable management is a hell of a lot better then yours. Also you have a TRUE and only a 3.2Ghz OC that's pretty sad... and how are you even going to come onto this thread and bash me about my stock cooler when you don't even own the case that the thread is about.


----------



## Yukyuklee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elite-* 
I'm waiting on an H50. I guarantee my cable management is a hell of a lot better then yours. Also you have a TRUE and only a 3.2Ghz OC that's pretty sad... and how are you even going to come onto this thread and bash me about my stock cooler when you don't even own the case that the thread is about.

+1 that lol...


----------



## Timechange01

Hello, I would like to join the club. I just got my case this week. Some pics of my setup:









































































Havent gotten a custom loop yet but I plan to as soon as I get some money.

-Cheers
-Sam


----------



## Sean W.

the i7 uses tripple channel memory, you have a dual channle memory, id suggest you get another stick of 2gb ram of the same kind you already have and it will peform better.


----------



## Timechange01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sean W.* 
the i7 uses tripple channel memory, you have a dual channle memory, id suggest you get another stick of 2gb ram of the same kind you already have and it will peform better.

Was using dual channel on my AMD mobo last month (link in my sig). After moving to i7, I never purchased new RAM


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timechange01* 
Was using dual channel on my AMD mobo last month (link in my sig). After moving to i7, I never purchased new RAM

Hi-Speed dual channel is fast enough anyways, no rush to get that extra stick.

You'll get better temps with two sticks and OC a lilttle further too.


----------



## rent.a.john

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timechange01* 
Was using dual channel on my AMD mobo last month (link in my sig). After moving to i7, I never purchased new RAM

Where did you get the sleeves for your psu? They look amazing! Must have taken a long time


----------



## Elite-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rent.a.john* 
Where did you get the sleeves for your psu? They look amazing! Must have taken a long time









Its actually NZXTs Premium Single Sleeved Cables, they have black white, and red.


----------



## godofdeath

yea nzxt or one of the other brands that now sell sleeved extensions, they usually use a ton of heatshrink tho, which makes me not buy it


----------



## bak3donh1gh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rent.a.john* 
Where did you get the sleeves for your psu? They look amazing! Must have taken a long time









i believe its been said a couple of times but there NZXT premium sleeved cables, they come in black,white and something else.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bak3donh1gh* 
i believe its been said a couple of times but there NZXT premium sleeved cables, they come in black,white and something else.

Black, White, & Red.


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

watch video guys if purchasing one just mention me thanks


----------



## Chranny

Just got my 800D and I can't seem to get the front panel off. I RTFM and it says to "Pull firmly but carefully." My question is though, how firm should I pull? The thing won't budge and I am concerned about using more force.


----------



## tzillian

give it a good tug from the bottom. needs a bit more force than i would have expected it needed.


----------



## tzillian

how do i remove the wiring from the front panel connectors? power, usb, all that stuff?


----------



## thecoalition

sweet mod - id rather have someone else do it than trying to hack it up myself.


----------



## Chranny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tzillian* 
give it a good tug from the bottom. needs a bit more force than i would have expected it needed.

Got it off thank you. Definitely needed more force than I would have thought too.


----------



## tzillian

anyone know if the top can come off?


----------



## Fantomau

I dont think so, Unless you de-rivet it. Would be kinda nice if it was removable.


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated









I've been getting pm about adding the new Corsair cases to the list, and changing the club name to the corsair case club. I would need everyone's input about this thanks everyone


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


List Updated









I've been getting pm about adding the new Corsair cases to the list, and changing the club name to the corsair case club. I would need everyone's input about this thanks everyone










Because the sheer differences of the line-ups, I think it'd be better to make a Corsair Graphite Series club.


----------



## RatDog

My main problem is that the wife makes me keep it here:










under the desk in that cubby area. So I don't get optimal temps which is why I have the 2nd 120mm Feser rad in the bottom on top of the 120.3 at the top when I am only running a single GTX 470 OC'ed.


----------



## thecoalition

mine came in today...and of course the fiancee said *** that thing is HUGE! even i was astonished at the difference. The size on paper is similar to my cosmos but this thing makes the cosmos look like a mid tower. only disappointment is the front inputs and the power button.
i feel the need to drop money on a wc setup just to fill the space inside.


----------



## Lucretius

Finally finished with my 800D build.




























custom side panel that hides the bottom Rad/PSU and shows more of the top of the case.


----------



## mastical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucretius* 
Finally finished with my 800D build.
snip

wow thats impressive, the white tubes with black clamps is cool.


----------



## rent.a.john

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lucretius*


Finally finished with my 800D build.











Looks awesome! Which 140mm fan did you end up using for intake on the back?


----------



## Lucretius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rent.a.john*


Looks awesome! Which 140mm fan did you end up using for intake on the back?


All fans in the case are 120mm Gentle Typhoon AP15.
They just don't make truly good 140mm fans yet (unless you want to buy them in bulk from San Ace).
Overclocked the 980x to 3.8 (I have my reasons for not going higher) everything sits idle at ~30c. Ambient is 23c.

Take a deep breath and exhale slightly slower than normal out of your mouth, that is what they sound like on full blast.


----------



## mastical

Does the inside of the 800 scratch easy or is it pretty durable?


----------



## fishman78

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mastical* 
Does the inside of the 800 scratch easy or is it pretty durable?

I've found the inside of this case to be extremely durable. I've had no scratching or markings of any sort, and I've changed out the MOBO probably four times now







Hope this helps


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
List Updated









I've been getting pm about adding the new Corsair cases to the list, and changing the club name to the corsair case club. I would need everyone's input about this thanks everyone









I think the 600T is one of the ugliest cases I have ever seen, and isn't even on the same level as the 700/800d. Separate club for sure, or this beautiful thread will be polluted with cheap ugly setups.


----------



## mastical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fishman78* 
I've found the inside of this case to be extremely durable. I've had no scratching or markings of any sort, and I've changed out the MOBO probably four times now







Hope this helps

Yes, thanks. Im looking to get one before the year is over, I painted the inside of my HAF and it scratches and flakes like crazy.


----------



## Rona

Let me in the 800D club!


----------



## Lucretius

Are those feser shrouds?
Looks good!


----------



## Rona

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucretius* 
Are those feser shrouds?
Looks good!

Yup









I've yet to connect the leds on the ones at the top of the case. I think it would clash way to much w/ everything else going on inside the case and be way to bright. Likely to just leave em off for good.


----------



## v1ral

I got a quick question.
how many of you used to use the Cooler Master ATCS 840 case..
and how did it compare with your decision to change to the 800/700D case...


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *v1ral* 
I got a quick question.
how many of you used to use the Cooler Master ATCS 840 case..
and how did it compare with your decision to change to the 800/700D case...


Dude I own and use both, you cant go wrong with either or. There both huge and easy to work on the inside. Great for watercooling. Cable management is awesome. I like them both.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
Dude I own and use both, you cant go wrong with either or. There both huge and easy to work on the inside. Great for watercooling. Cable management is awesome. I like them both.

Okay cool...
That....answered my questions..
Thanks..
v1ral


----------



## tzillian

in this picture.










whats that silver logitech thing. speakers? they any good? im looking for some top of the line speakers for my pc. any recommendations?


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tzillian* 
in this picture.










whats that silver logitech thing. speakers? they any good? im looking for some top of the line speakers for my pc. any recommendations?


Thats the controller for the Logitech Z-5500 speakers, I have them there great for the price









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...120&Tpk=z-5500


----------



## userannon

Well here we go. Two of the more debated items; 600t and the Sabertooth X58




























Motherboard is nowhere near this color, looks black.









Comments welcome!


----------



## tzillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
Thats the controller for the Logitech Z-5500 speakers, I have them there great for the price









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...120&Tpk=z-5500

thanks for the info...


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *userannon* 
Well here we go. Two of the more debated items; 600t and the Sabertooth X58

Snip*

Comments welcome!

Beautiful case dude, you did an awesome job


----------



## DexNFx

Nice, that Corsair 600T isn't a bad looking case. I might have to get me one to complete my set of Corsair cases.


----------



## Rona

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tzillian* 
thanks for the info...

Sorry, been so busy w/ work haven't had a chance to do much else besides that and sleep









Yes, that is the master controller for the Z-5500's - Great speakers and unlike most PC speakers they have actual speaker wire terminals, not crappy cords already connected inside the speaker w/ an RCA plug on the end. So, you can literally make the wire runs as long as you want and the wire they include is rather long as is, to be honest.

If you're going to invest in a nice speaker set make sure ya got a nice sound card to go w/ em


----------



## godofdeath

like some weird raven 2, not my cup of tea


----------



## tzillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rona* 
Sorry, been so busy w/ work haven't had a chance to do much else besides that and sleep









Yes, that is the master controller for the Z-5500's - Great speakers and unlike most PC speakers they have actual speaker wire terminals, not crappy cords already connected inside the speaker w/ an RCA plug on the end. So, you can literally make the wire runs as long as you want and the wire they include is rather long as is, to be honest.

If you're going to invest in a nice speaker set make sure ya got a nice sound card to go w/ em









i got the x fi titanium, good enough?


----------



## nitesoul

i guess i can post here now







, case arrived. also sry i didnt read all the posts on here, just dropping by...


































u switch mobos every what 2 years? maybe, case is probably the only thing that will outlast everything, im glad its going to be this case.


----------



## Rona

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tzillian* 
i got the x fi titanium, good enough?

Of course


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitesoul* 
i guess i can post here now







, case arrived. also sry i didnt read all the posts on here, just dropping by...

Snip*

u switch mobos every what 2 years? maybe, case is probably the only thing that will outlast everything, im glad its going to be this case.

Great job, nice and clean. Well to be honest in the last 3yrs, ive switch between 4 cases. 1200, HAF932, ATCS840 and 800D


----------



## Joining

Does anyone know how to remove the rods that hold the door in place for the 800d?


----------



## rent.a.john

So I finally got the 800D yesterday, 4 months after getting an Antec 1200. But, super pleased. I'll have some pictures/worklog up once I get my R3E and the rest of my water parts.

However one question, which fan controller are you guys all using. I've already bought some wire harness so I'll have my 360 rad up to hooked to one knob and my bottome 240 rad to another, and then the case fans probably, and probably one for the corsair ram fan as that thing is LOUD AS HELL. Now, I want a fan controller that looks nice and more importantly matches the general color/scheme of the 800D. I was thinking perhaps either the
NZXT Sentry LX:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811992004

or

Lamptron FC6
http://www.koolertek.com/computer-pa...y-185p2316.htm

Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## Rona

Grats on your 800D John - I went w/ a plain ole Lamptronics FC2 - It is simply 6 channels w/ knob adjustors but solid black and has a large capacity for each channel, IIRC. It doesn't have any LCD on it but I don't mind.

The FC6 would look nice on the 800D IMO also.


----------



## bfeng91

Anyone know how to put the plastic sliders for the 5.25 bays? I accidentally popped 2 of them off somehow on my 800d...


----------



## nitesoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rent.a.john* 
So I finally got the 800D yesterday, 4 months after getting an Antec 1200. But, super pleased. I'll have some pictures/worklog up once I get my R3E and the rest of my water parts.

However one question, which fan controller are you guys all using. I've already bought some wire harness so I'll have my 360 rad up to hooked to one knob and my bottome 240 rad to another, and then the case fans probably, and probably one for the corsair ram fan as that thing is LOUD AS HELL. Now, I want a fan controller that looks nice and more importantly matches the general color/scheme of the 800D. I was thinking perhaps either the
NZXT Sentry LX:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811992004

or

Lamptron FC6
http://www.koolertek.com/computer-pa...y-185p2316.htm

Any feedback is appreciated!

prolly one of the better looking ones, but an even sleeker one would be from zalman, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-171-_-Product

thinking of getting it myself, seems like an almost perfect match with the brushed aluminum


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bfeng91* 
Anyone know how to put the plastic sliders for the 5.25 bays? I accidentally popped 2 of them off somehow on my 800d...

Haha how did you remove them? I want to get rid of mine, lol.


----------



## PigmanAFM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitesoul* 
prolly one of the better looking ones, but an even sleeker one would be from zalman, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-171-_-Product

thinking of getting it myself, seems like an almost perfect match with the brushed aluminum

I've got this one in my 800d and it does match the case very well. It's a bit glossier making it look a bit darker than the 800d.


----------



## bfeng91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mariusz803* 
Haha how did you remove them? I want to get rid of mine, lol.

I don't really know, to be honest. I was putting my dual bay res in, and I guess the screw hole wasn't lined up and when I tried to force it into the lock position, it kinda just....popped off.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bfeng91* 
Anyone know how to put the plastic sliders for the 5.25 bays? I accidentally popped 2 of them off somehow on my 800d...

happened to me all you need to do is pop them back in there little tab just be careful dude not to bend it or brake it.


----------



## jgarcia

May seem like a weird question....but how are you mounting the top fans on these cases. Im kinda new here and i am getting this case in the mail today. I have seen some people use these rubber pegs of some sort and im not really familiar with what they are. I ordered 3 Yate Loon fans to go in the top cause im going to be on air cool till after Christmas and i just was curious. The obvious it to just insert my screws on the top and thread them in but that can be a pain so i was just curious about these little pegs.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jgarcia*


May seem like a weird question....but how are you mounting the top fans on these cases. Im kinda new here and i am getting this case in the mail today. I have seen some people use these rubber pegs of some sort and im not really familiar with what they are. I ordered 3 Yate Loon fans to go in the top cause im going to be on air cool till after Christmas and i just was curious. The obvious it to just insert my screws on the top and thread them in but that can be a pain so i was just curious about these little pegs.


silicon fan mounts?

Before I got my fan mounts I just cut up a piece of rubber band and stuck it between the face of the fan where it met the case, and I barely noticed a difference in noise when I switched over.


----------



## wastedkid

Ok, had my 800d for a good month now and I want to prep it for WC. I am looking for a tutorial on how to cut the holes on the bottom of the case for the second res. I've used the search but nothing is comming up for me.


----------



## Zhany

Just ordered the 800D yesterday and it shipped today.

And man its 43lbs shipping weight


----------



## ComputerRage

Does the bottom plate in the 800D only hold a 140mm or will it hold a 120 mm...

I am talking about the plate below the video card with the stock 140mm.?


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ComputerRage* 
Does the bottom plate in the 800D only hold a 140mm or will it hold a 120 mm...

I am talking about the plate below the video card with the stock 140mm.?

There are no holes for 120mm, but you can drill them out OR use an adapter.


----------



## Lucretius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wastedkid* 
Ok, had my 800d for a good month now and I want to prep it for WC. I am looking for a tutorial on how to cut the holes on the bottom of the case for the second res. I've used the search but nothing is comming up for me.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1510542
or












or
I kinda show it in my buildlog but its different. I mount it sideways, while most people mount it flat.


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucretius* 
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1510542

I kinda show it in my buildlog but its different. I mount it sideways, while most people mount it flat.

Have you seen a tutorial of how to mount the bottom rad on its side? i know you touch on it in your log but i was hoping someone made a video of it.


----------



## Lucretius

Its basically the same as what you see them do removing the bottom HDD cage to make room for rad in the video I linked... except a side-mounted rad requires you to install a grill in the rear sidepanel instead of cutting out the bottom of the case.

Also if you decide you wanna do it that way get an XSPC 240, do not get an SR-1 240.

You can slide the XSPC 240 into the bottom without having to remove the bottom of the case... all you have to do is lift on the separator that runs above the PSU. With the SR-1 240 I had to remove the bottom of the case and bend it back in place. It wasn't difficult it just took more time and required some pop rivets.


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucretius* 
Its basically the same as what you see them do removing the bottom HDD cage to make room for rad in the video I linked... except a side-mounted rad requires you to install a grill in the rear sidepanel instead of cutting out the bottom of the case.

Also if you decide you wanna do it that way get an XSPC 240, do not get an SR-1 240.

You can slide the XSPC 240 into the bottom without having to remove the bottom of the case... all you have to do is lift on the separator that runs above the PSU. With the SR-1 240 I had to remove the bottom of the case and bend it back in place. It wasn't difficult it just took more time and required some pop rivets.

Very good point and i've already decided on going with an XSPC 240. But thanks for the info on the other rad!!!


----------



## v1ral

can a swiftech 240 fit down there as well.?


----------



## Lucretius

Yes it can, but XSPC > Swiftech when it comes to rads imo.


----------



## isolated

Could any kind souls post a pic of the 5" bay? Wonder if a ek bay spin res could go in without bending any support.


----------



## jgarcia

Yeah! Sign me up for the club.
























Neat as i could get it.


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated


----------



## coreystang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *isolated*


Could any kind souls post a pic of the 5" bay? Wonder if a ek bay spin res could go in without bending any support.


I havd to bend mine to get it in. I found that using a pair of needle nose pliers to bend the supports worked best for me.


----------



## jgarcia

Attn! Sorry for the derail but Oupavoc the girl that is your Avatar is mind numbingly hot. Who is she?


----------



## fitness4sia

Sign me up!


----------



## isolated

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreystang*


I havd to bend mine to get it in. I found that using a pair of needle nose pliers to bend the supports worked best for me.


Thank you very much


----------



## Leon777

700D should becoming on the 7th







Might get a picture airbrushed on the side or ask about getting a window put in, what do you guys/girls think?


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leon777* 
700D should becoming on the 7th







Might get a picture airbrushed on the side or ask about getting a window put in, what do you guys/girls think?

I say if you got the cash then get a window with air brush on the window


----------



## jellis142

I'm SERIOUSLY considering this case.

Just one question. Don't be surprised if it's just leaking of n00b. It's a big case yes, would it properly fit an ASUS KGPE-D16, or would it require some modding (which I don't mind doing).

Yes, planning on a dual socket folder that's NOT following the Intel-Xeon craze


----------



## tzillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jellis142*


I'm SERIOUSLY considering this case.

Just one question. Don't be surprised if it's just leaking of n00b. It's a big case yes, would it properly fit an ASUS KGPE-D16, or would it require some modding (which I don't mind doing).

Yes, planning on a dual socket folder that's NOT following the Intel-Xeon craze










how big is it? if as bid as SR2 you will need to mod it to fit correctly.


----------



## mjl4878

Just placed my order for my 700D, will be water soon enough!

Anyone have pics of removing the bottom hd cage on the 700? I've seen lots on the 800. I want to mount a 240 down there if possible.


----------



## nitesoul

about to buy some fans and accessories, anyone know if a cathode will fit on the top if the H50/H70 is mounted on top as well?


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mjl4878* 
Just placed my order for my 700D, will be water soon enough!

Anyone have pics of removing the bottom hd cage on the 700? I've seen lots on the 800. I want to mount a 240 down there if possible.

If ur psu is the right size u can fit the 240 down there without modding it dude.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darksorrow3010* 


**facepalm**Wow...Owner work and focus on this Too Much!


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 









Hey, Neat rig,







.. Mmm, I really wish Noctua makes black fans of 12CM & 14CM for NH-D..


----------



## jgarcia

@ Gamerig you and me both man. Ive been seriously thinking of painting them lately. I know that noctua make pretty precise fans and i am curious if painting them could possibly damage them. Also if i painted unevenly then i could possibly make them spin unevenly. These things take like almost a minute to quit spinning when i shut down. The 3 YL Highs i have stop almost instantly.

PS its funny in this pic you can clearly see me and the wife









newer pic without the optional wife.

















Really can say how much i love this case. If i did have one gripe tho it would be it seems i see some dust build up almost ever day on the window. Seeing that really shows how ineffective the dust filter is. Anyone know of a better way to keep out the dust. Also how do yall clean the dust. I use the canned air sometimes but i hate that dang bittering agent.


----------



## tzillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAMERIG* 
**facepalm**Wow...Owner work and focus on this Too Much!

what page was this on?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tzillian* 
what page was this on?

post 1331


----------



## AdvanSuper

Green for the money and gold for the honey


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper* 
Green for the money and gold for the honey




































sexy
but im confused at your rad, is it a 240? and ONE of the fans has a filter?


----------



## Elite-

Nice, but I would suggest you'd get that slack out of the tubing and shorten them a bit.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
sexy
but im confused at your rad, is it a 240? and ONE of the fans has a filter?

Yes it is a 240 rad and I sold the other filter with my H50 setup and forgot to order a second one when I got the rest of my WC stuff in lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elite-* 
Nice, but I would suggest you'd get that slack out of the tubing and shorten them a bit.

Maybe when I flush/clean the loop, right now I don't feel like draining it, filling it, trying to get air bubbles out etc etc







.


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated, impressive pics guys


----------



## rent.a.john

I GOT ONE! Can't find the cable for my camera, so heres one I took with the phone a few days ago, once I find my cable I'll have the real pictures of the build up











bottom's already modded out for the 240 rad, loving this case so far. Such a huge difference between this and my Antec 1200.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rent.a.john*


I GOT ONE! Can't find the cable for my camera, so heres one I took with the phone a few days ago, once I find my cable I'll have the real pictures of the build up











bottom's already modded out for the 240 rad, loving this case so far. Such a huge difference between this and my Antec 1200.


r3e?


----------



## rent.a.john

yea, an impulsive buy, considering I got the p6X58D-Premium 5 months ago. Oh well!


----------



## jgarcia

Need some suggestions for a new intake fan? I want to replace the Corsair 140 stock.


----------



## KaRLiToS

sorry, had to post it again


----------



## striker1989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 
Need some suggestions for a new intake fan? I want to replace the Corsair 140 stock.

you can get the 140mm nzxt, thermal right also has 2 one is a 120mm hole thought, scythe also made one like that


----------



## jgarcia

ALSO I need suggestions on what to do with my 800D. I love this case but the moron who decided on the window needs to be called a moron. I am a cheater and just have extensions that are slingle sleeved cause i like the look. You can clearly tell im a cheater tho cause you can see my PSU in the lower camber. Has anyone done something clever to hide it. I really dont want to buy a new door and then cut it. I thought of using some scrap metal and cut to fit like a wall for the area. Paint it and then maybe some decal or spray on some design....any ideas?


----------



## spectre1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAMERIG* 
**facepalm**Wow...Owner work and focus on this Too Much!

Talk about Plumbing nice work


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 
ALSO I need suggestions on what to do with my 800D. I love this case but the moron who decided on the window needs to be called a moron. I am a cheater and just have extensions that are slingle sleeved cause i like the look. You can clearly tell im a cheater tho cause you can see my PSU in the lower camber. Has anyone done something clever to hide it. I really dont want to buy a new door and then cut it. I thought of using some scrap metal and cut to fit like a wall for the area. Paint it and then maybe some decal or spray on some design....any ideas?

Yeah so i don't get why you are calling this dude a moron? The window is meant to show the bottom cage and the psu... it looks good after all.

But i get what you are saying and yes you can buy a new door and cut you own window which many people here have done including myself on other cases... check the link in my sig. So be thankful you can even get a spare side panel without and holes cut out.

You can finish the edges without having to paint it with C-strip. Painting would be the WORST idea as the matte finish of the door would be hard to replicate.




























I have just ordered this C-Strip for my $1300 water loop i just ordered today. Stay tuned everyone!!! Will post link in my sing when it's finished.


----------



## souljar

I got one too lol, anybody else had problems with SSD's in the hotswap bays ?


----------



## mastical

The limit on my credit card just go up'd. Now on waiting for a sale to finally purchase this case.


----------



## jgarcia

Ok has anyone put Vinyl decals on there side window. Pics and or Results. Im buying this one and thinking of putting it on mine. Just unsure of results and the ability in the future to remove it


----------



## TheSchlaf

Some pics of my new rig:


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 
Ok has anyone put Vinyl decals on there side window. Pics and or Results. Im buying this one and thinking of putting it on mine. Just unsure of results and the ability in the future to remove it










I haven't put them on my 700D, but they were on my old Cosmos and not the window part.










I was going to sticker bomb it then I realized it would cost way too much to do that.

You just need a heat gun/hair dryer and it will come off easily if it is a quality vinyl decal.

I got mine from here http://www.ihatestickers.com/


----------



## mjl4878

Mine showed up today, here is my pics! Mods to come! Check my build log


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mjl4878* 
Mine showed up today, here is my pics! Mods to come! Check my build log


















luv it
luv all 700d


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper* 
I haven't put them on my 700D, but they were on my old Cosmos and not the window part.










I was going to sticker bomb it then I realized it would cost way too much to do that.

You just need a heat gun/hair dryer and it will come off easily if it is a quality vinyl decal.

I got mine from here http://www.ihatestickers.com/


Thanks for the quick reply. I really want it on my window and i just wouldnt want it to get damaged when i removed it someday. I just ordered some red cold cathodes and i thought it would look pretty good with that decal in the window.


----------



## AdvanSuper

If it's a quality vinyl all you need is a little heat and peel it off nice and slowly. If any residue is left over just get some goo-gone.


----------



## Oupavoc

List updated


----------



## Agenesis

Any tips for cable management in the back? I'm sure obsidian owners will know what I'm talking about









Its gotten to the point where its rather difficult close the back panel every time I open it...


----------



## AdvanSuper

Jam it shut







. I tried as best as I could to make it neat....


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Agenesis* 
Any tips for cable management in the back? I'm sure obsidian owners will know what I'm talking about









Its gotten to the point where its rather difficult close the back panel every time I open it...

you might want to remove the sleeving that is on the 6 or 24 cables
they make the bulge


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agenesis*


Any tips for cable management in the back? I'm sure obsidian owners will know what I'm talking about









Its gotten to the point where its rather difficult close the back panel every time I open it...


All sarcasm aside...Time and Zip ties. No way to really give much advice. Just have to do what is best for your set up. Good Luck


----------



## Yokes29

Hi add me to the list please! 
Here is my rig. Try not laugh, its not as fancy as the water cooled ones.


----------



## jgarcia

@ Yokes29 no way we would make fun. Thats a good lookin rig man. How did you cut your side panel for your fans?


----------



## Yokes29

Thank you!
I used a 4 1/2' hole saw to make the holes on the side panel.
i got the tutorial from MNPCtech vid


----------



## mikejs

Hi I received my new case last Friday along with Sentry2 controller, Asus P6X58D-E,6GB (3x2GB) Corsair Dominator, DDR3 PC3-12800 (1600) and 650W Corsair CMPSU-650TXUK.

I am debating whether I should get the i7 930 D0 or the 950 CPU I would also like to go SLi at some point I was considering the 460 0r 470 GPU

for cooling I was looking at either the H50 or H70 with Noctua NF-P14 FLX fans used throughout the system replacing all current fans.

does this all sound ok to you guy's I have done a diagram to show where I am thinking of adding the fans and the rad fan for the H50/H70 after reading a number of forums where people have suggested having the rear fan as an intake helps cool mofset the additional fans added to the bottom and possibly the front of the case would allow for more air to be pulled into the case I have looked at drive bay fans but 1. you would loose the bays for adding additional optical drives 2. they can be noisy (the single bay ideas)

so if anyone has any recommendations  I will post pics as my build progresses


----------



## v1ral

quick question..
Can I have a 240 swiftech radiator in a push/pull config. if I mod the bottom compartment?
v1ral


----------



## galaxyy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *v1ral* 
quick question..
Can I have a 240 swiftech radiator in a push/pull config. if I mod the bottom compartment?
v1ral

Yes, I've seen several people do that.


----------



## Morizuno

How challenging would it be to add a side panel window on the 700D?

I own a dremel. I really don't like the 800d because the window shows the psu. I also don't like the little door where you got the hot swap beys (I never change that often)


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mikejs* 
Hi I received my new case last Friday along with Sentry2 controller, Asus P6X58D-E,6GB (3x2GB) Corsair Dominator, DDR3 PC3-12800 (1600) and 650W Corsair CMPSU-650TXUK.

I am debating whether I should get the i7 930 D0 or the 950 CPU I would also like to go SLi at some point I was considering the 460 0r 470 GPU

for cooling I was looking at either the H50 or H70 with Noctua NF-P14 FLX fans used throughout the system replacing all current fans.

does this all sound ok to you guy's I have done a diagram to show where I am thinking of adding the fans and the rad fan for the H50/H70 after reading a number of forums where people have suggested having the rear fan as an intake helps cool mofset the additional fans added to the bottom and possibly the front of the case would allow for more air to be pulled into the case I have looked at drive bay fans but 1. you would loose the bays for adding additional optical drives 2. they can be noisy (the single bay ideas)

so if anyone has any recommendations  I will post pics as my build progresses










i would say exhaust through the back since the graphics cards hot air will rise and you will end up blowing that in

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Morizuno* 
How challenging would it be to add a side panel window on the 700D?

I own a dremel. I really don't like the 800d because the window shows the psu. I also don't like the little door where you got the hot swap beys (I never change that often)

it shouldnt be that hard, you just need to mask it with tape and then cut, though a round corner might be harder


----------



## rent.a.john

Quote:


Originally Posted by *v1ral* 
quick question..
Can I have a 240 swiftech radiator in a push/pull config. if I mod the bottom compartment?
v1ral

Yeah, there are a lot of guides on this too. I did it in my build log in my sig if you want to take a look, and have 20mm yate loons in push/pull config. Probably could've fit 25mm's but I wanted some room on the bottom to work with. I have the xspc rx240 rad down there, so its pretty fat, im sure your swiftech will fit.


----------



## Hambone07si

Finally Done!!


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hambone07si* 
Finally Done!!





















































Very envious!


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 



















































Very envious!

LOL.. That's a lot of drool..


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 
ALSO I need suggestions on what to do with my 800D. I love this case but the moron who decided on the window needs to be called a moron. I am a cheater and just have extensions that are slingle sleeved cause i like the look. You can clearly tell im a cheater tho cause you can see my PSU in the lower camber. Has anyone done something clever to hide it. I really dont want to buy a new door and then cut it. I thought of using some scrap metal and cut to fit like a wall for the area. Paint it and then maybe some decal or spray on some design....any ideas?


How about trying some window tint across the bottom of the window? Stick it to the inside (of course) and line it up to run even with the divider that separates the psu bay from the mobo bay. I've been thinking about that one myself. I don't find it ugly but I was wondering what it would look like tinted.


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollywood406* 
How about trying some window tint across the bottom of the window? Stick it to the inside (of course) and line it up to run even with the divider that separates the psu bay from the mobo bay. I've been thinking about that one myself. I don't find it ugly but I was wondering what it would look like tinted.

That might look good....hmmm YOu try it and post pics and if yours isnt fail ill do it







. I ordered a pretty large Darth Vader vinyl decal to put on mine. Should be here today! Really tho sounds like a good idea.


----------



## nagle3092

God I want one of these cases........wish I had more cash. I cant decide between a 1090t some better ram or a 700D.


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yokes29* 
Hi add me to the list please!
Here is my rig. Try not laugh, its not as fancy as the water cooled ones.














































Who would laugh? your rig looks amazing bro!







I like the side window fan mod, when I buy this case I want to do the same thing but with one 140mm. Did you cut the holes yourself?


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yokes29* 
Thank you!
I used a 4 1/2' hole saw to make the holes on the side panel.
i got the tutorial from MNPCtech vid 





Quote:


Originally Posted by *t77snapshot* 
Who would laugh? your rig looks amazing bro!







I like the side window fan mod, when I buy this case I want to do the same thing but with one 140mm. Did you cut the holes yourself?

Hey Snapshot i asked the same question.


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 
Hey Snapshot i asked the same question.

oh sweet! thank you so much. +1 for you


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hambone07si* 
Finally Done!!

Gorgeous!


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Draygonn*


Gorgeous!


Thanks dude!! Once everything is under water, then this case really shines.


----------



## tzillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


Finally Done!!


So the AX 1200 is enough to run tri sli 480's and a 980x?

Is it holding up fine?


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *tzillian*   So the AX 1200 is enough to run tri sli 480's and a 980x?

Is it holding up fine?  
For sure. No problems at all. I'm pulling 1200-1250w playing FFxiv.

No problem's at 850/2100 too. Check out this link

  
 



  



 
3rd card was on air when I recorded this vid


----------



## tzillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


For sure. No problems at all. I'm pulling 1200-1250w playing FFxiv.

No problem's at 850/2100 too. Check out this link






3rd card was on air when I recorded this vid


Can you run furmark though?


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *tzillian*   Can you run furmark though?  
Of course I can run furmark!









Playing FFxiv puts my system into more load then furmark does. I pull 100w more with FFxiv too.


----------



## tzillian

sorry, thought furmark created the biggest power consumption.


----------



## Draggin

Going to be joining the club soon.
Stuff is on the truck.

It's just a project build..
Whatever, might as well post pics when I get everything.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tzillian*


sorry, thought furmark created the biggest power consumption.


lol. It's cool.. I did too, until this game came out and my UPS started going crazy!!


----------



## flaxe

Just as Draggin I'm joining the club soon (with 700D) because I'm not in the need of hot-swap or window. I'm not thinking of using water cooling in the next 1-2 years at least. I just love how the case is looking both inside and out, the functions and most important, the space!

Since I won't use water cooling I wonder if anyone have a picture or can make one that shows how to place the fans. I will use H70 for CPU cooling. So I will buy five (5) extra fans that I have to know where to put, and in which direction they should blow. Also, Would be nice to know where's the best place to put H70, rear or top and how should the H70 fans blow when using a PnP config for it?

Thanks for your time, all help is appreciated, even notes that can be good for me to know even if I didn't asked for it


----------



## Hambone07si

Flaxe, DO NOT get the 800D or the 700D if you don't intend on water cooling. The case doesn't work that well for air cooling. I just built a Corsair 600t for someone that was air cooled and it was way better. Check that out.

Up to you, but I don't recommend this case for air. It doesn't have enough intake. On water this case is a dream. Imo


----------



## Draggin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hambone07si* 
Flaxe, DO NOT get the 800D or the 700D if you don't intend on water cooling. The case doesn't work that well for air cooling. I just built a Corsair 600t for someone that was air cooled and it was way better. Check that out.

Up to you, but I don't recommend this case for air. It doesn't have enough intake. On water this case is a dream. Imo

you sir are horribly misinformed.

The 800/700d does a great job at air cooling with the h70.
You can put a total of 9 120/140m fans in the 800d.
If you count the power supply, that would be 10.

Plus, adding a front intake fan in two 5 inch bays is also doable.


----------



## tzillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hambone07si* 
lol. It's cool.. I did too, until this game came out and my UPS started going crazy!!









haha, speakin of ups's do i need a certain kind of ups to be able to run a heavier consumption systems? I have one right now and am wondering if it'll be ok for when i get my 3rd card going.


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hambone07si* 
Flaxe, DO NOT get the 800D or the 700D if you don't intend on water cooling. The case doesn't work that well for air cooling. I just built a Corsair 600t for someone that was air cooled and it was way better. Check that out.

Up to you, but I don't recommend this case for air. It doesn't have enough intake. On water this case is a dream. Imo

I also disagree. It all depends on your hardware and how you run that hardware. In my sig rig i am OC from 2.5 to 3ghz on the CPU and a slight OC on the GPU. I replaced the single intake with a High YL 140mm and added 3 high YL 120mm in the top and put them all on a fan controller. I have never had to take the fans above half speed and my temps on all night Prime 95 and Stress on the GPU have never exceeded 48 on the CPU and 55 on the GPU. With the Fan controller my noise level is low. I use a DH-14 as a cpu cooler and stock on the card. Its all dependent on the set up. I agree if you are a hard core OCer then yes this case needs water. For the every day enthusiast this case is fine.


----------



## flaxe

Thanks _Draggin_ and _jgarcia_. I was curious about airflow even before _Hambone07si_ wrote, but I've seen more people than just you two that also says it's a decent/good airflow in it if you just doing it right with the fans etc. That's why I wonder how to place the fans for best airflow/cooling









Found some on the net about it, here's two posts I found pretty handy:
http://forum.corsair.com/forums/show...23&postcount=6
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=84420

I'm aware that one of them are for 800D but I think the fan setup will work on 700D also? What do you think of them and which setup do you think will be the best? I'm thinking of using GTX470 SLI, so maybe the GPU's will be pretty warm or will it work? The motherboard I'm choosing got 2 slots between the PCI-E slots so there will be plenty of space between the cards.


----------



## Hambone07si

Ok. For small overclocks its cool on air. But throw in a couple 470/480's and it gets warm. Cases with 2 front intake fans or similar are much better. Heavy overclocking on air with 2 or 3 cards gets hot. The case is awesome. I just think it's geared towards water.


----------



## Draggin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hambone07si* 
Ok. For small overclocks its cool on air. But throw in a couple 470/480's and it gets warm. Cases with 2 front intake fans or similar are much better. Heavy overclocking on air with 2 or 3 cards gets hot. The case is awesome. I just think it's geared towards water.

You have room to add two front intake fans using four 5 inch bays..


----------



## jgarcia

I have heard really good results about this. They say that the finish is really close.


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jgarcia*


That might look good....hmmm YOu try it and post pics and if yours isnt fail ill do it







. I ordered a pretty large Darth Vader vinyl decal to put on mine. Should be here today! Really tho sounds like a good idea.


Well.....like I said, I was "thinking" about it







I haven't had the time really and my psu wiring happens to tuck in there really nice. No messes that I have to hide......yet!









It should be easy enough and if it doesn't look good, I can always peel it off. Besides, my window is modded and I can always get another (cheap) piece of acrylic to replace.


----------



## Masked

Thinking of making the jump to the 800d but, I had a question and asking it elsewhere didn't net me any worthy advice so, apologies if this is unwanted.

Just upgraded my rig and debating cooling my motherboard as well as the CPU / SLI480's so, I was thinking...Can the 800d fit a quad rad in the top?

Dimensionally, I know it fits but, what kind of room is there etc?

Thanks much!


----------



## rent.a.john

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Masked*


Thinking of making the jump to the 800d but, I had a question and asking it elsewhere didn't net me any worthy advice so, apologies if this is unwanted.

Just upgraded my rig and debating cooling my motherboard as well as the CPU / SLI480's so, I was thinking...Can the 800d fit a quad rad in the top?

Dimensionally, I know it fits but, what kind of room is there etc?

Thanks much!


Yes you can, you will need to mod the top to install a new rad grill but from the looks of it, it doesn't seem too bad. I'm sure there was a pic of a set up like that in this thread.

For my 800D, I went with modding the bottom and fitting a 240 rad there. I have my CPU, mobo, and 2x5870 on the loop and the 360 and 240 is sufficient in cooling all of it with low rpm fans. So this is another option to explore.


----------



## Masked

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rent.a.john*


Yes you can, you will need to mod the top to install a new rad grill but from the looks of it, it doesn't seem too bad. I'm sure there was a pic of a set up like that in this thread.

For my 800D, I went with modding the bottom and fitting a 240 rad there. I have my CPU, mobo, and 2x5870 on the loop and the 360 and 240 is sufficient in cooling all of it with low rpm fans. So this is another option to explore.


Yeah, I really want to stay away from the dual loop scenario as the pressure from the 655 is enough to more than handle 1 loop of that magnitude but, good idea none-the-less.

I'm not opposed to some slight modding and a little dremeling but, not really looking for another project like my current HAF was...

Thanks for the response


----------



## SirWaWa

this case is awesome
i just wish it had better stock fans
just so u guys know the hotswap door is reversible
since i put my tower on the right and the door opens left it doesn't make much sense imo
so i reversed it
just be careful taking it off and putting it back on

would u guys recommend putting the scythe kama bay plus in the top 3 slots or the bottom 3 slots?


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SirWaWa* 
this case is awesome
i just wish it had better stock fans
just so u guys know the hotswap door is reversible
since i put my tower on the right and the door opens left it doesn't make much sense imo
so i reversed it
just be careful taking it off and putting it back on

would u guys recommend putting the scythe kama bay plus in the top 3 slots or the bottom 3 slots?

I seriously doubt the kama bay offers any significance difference in temps.

Think about it, you can already mount 3 fans at the top directly below your heatsink, and theres a fan less than few inches away from your gpu...whats the karma bay going to offer?

Add a pcie exhaust and be amazed


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Agenesis* 
I seriously doubt the kama bay offers any significance difference in temps.

Think about it, you can already mount 3 fans at the top directly below your heatsink, and theres a fan less than few inches away from your gpu...whats the karma bay going to offer?

Add a pcie exhaust and be amazed









i have a thermaltake dual slot cooler on order
gonna stick it in between my SLI

and u mean above?


----------



## Mongol

Just bought mine for rig 2...will be my primary rig shortly.

H70 temporarily before I go completely under water...within the next month.


----------



## wermad

Any space/clearance issues installing push & pull 25mm 120mm fans w/ a double/extreme rad (ie xspc Rx360)? thanks









I should be getting my 800d in a few weeks. can't wait


----------



## Mongol

Built. Not 100% complete. (I'll be building a custom loop in a couple weeks)



















At first, I really wanted to hunt down the case designer for his flawed logic when it came to windowing a nearly flawless case in the worst way possible...then, after derailing my train of thought, came a bit of ingenuity:










Yes, that's real carbon fiber.


----------



## nitesoul

that looks nice, where did you get that mesh?


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitesoul* 
that looks nice, where did you get that mesh?

+1 Looks awesome. Where can i buy some?


----------



## phaseshift

btw this has got to be the best looking obsidian up to date, this guy is genius. Ironbird from XS





































if the obsidian was just a bit smaller I would really love it!


----------



## Hambone07si

I'll give you that. That is one badass setup. I like the red and black theme too.


----------



## Mongol

Not mesh...it's carbon fiber veneer with epoxy resin overlay.









about .025" thick...granted, getting it into place isn't the easiest and requires a little muscle.

dragonplate.com


----------



## rent.a.john

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
Any space/clearance issues installing push & pull 25mm 120mm fans w/ a double/extreme rad (ie xspc Rx360)? thanks









I should be getting my 800d in a few weeks. can't wait









No clearance issue, I'm using the xspc rx360 with 25mm yate loon only in push, but originally had some in pull as well and it fit up there. However the level of clearance is very low, the highest part of my component was the cylindrical reservoir mounted on the side and having push & pull made it a hassle and looked a bit tight so I ended up removing it. So instead I just went with push + pull on the bottom with the rx240.


----------



## ebolamonkey3

Man, I miss my 800D already









Any word on a super large 900D or a midtower 600D from Corsair?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ebolamonkey3* 
Man, I miss my 800D already









Any word on a super large 900D or a midtower 600D from Corsair?









They have the 600T Mid-Tower in the Graphite series.

But I'm still waiting for a 900D that's designed to fit XL-ATX & HTPX motherboards. (EVGA 4way SLi & SR2, or Gigabyte UD9 boards)


----------



## nitesoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
Not mesh...it's carbon fiber veneer with epoxy resin overlay.









about .025" thick...granted, getting it into place isn't the easiest and requires a little muscle.

dragonplate.com










ohh, thanks for the site, i think it will make a good psu cover, maybe...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rent.a.john* 
No clearance issue, I'm using the xspc rx360 with 25mm yate loon only in push, but originally had some in pull as well and it fit up there. However the level of clearance is very low, the highest part of my component was the cylindrical reservoir mounted on the side and having push & pull made it a hassle and looked a bit tight so I ended up removing it. So instead I just went with push + pull on the bottom with the rx240.

Thanks dude, +1.

I might go w/ a koolance fan shroud to put the pull fans on top.


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated









I have a few mods in store for this case, let me know what you guys think before I take the dremel out bwahahahah


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
List Updated









I have a few mods in store for this case, let me know what you guys think before I take the dremel out bwahahahah


What kinda mods?

Also who the girl in your avatar?


----------



## wermad

240 installed at the bottom? or modded top for a 480?


----------



## rodercot

Hey All,

I am a so-so happy owner. On a flat level surface I have about a 1/4" rock from the front to back corner at the same time with both side panel ON, I can grab each corner and shift the case a good 1/4" to the point I can make the lower shelf touch the window. Anyone else? I think I have some loose rivets in my case in my head I only have screws loose - LOL. I am gonna check out the display model at the store and compare them. I e-mailed corsair 2 days ago but no replies yet.

I just ordered my water cooling, uv lights & sleeving etc... so I will post pics when all that it is place. Just have to decide on the completed colour scheme. I did order uv blue fluid but I also ordered white and black hose at the same time. I will see what I like better.

I did intend to tear this thing apart and paint it burnt copper with black logo's in the end so it may get the white look to match the power button.

I will have an H-50 and H-70 for sale that is not two weeks old and unmodded - I would offer them to community first before local or ebay.

rgds,

Dave


----------



## jgarcia

@ RODERCOT. I have the exact same issue. I dont know if id say a quarter inch but very close. I have even gotten the level out and checked my surface and its level. I just attached some sticky rubber tabs on to one of the feet and now no more rock. When mass producing these im certain a few make it by QA. Hope you found this helpful


----------



## Fantomau

Mine stands perfectly level


----------



## rodercot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 
@ RODERCOT. I have the exact same issue. I dont know if id say a quarter inch but very close. I have even gotten the level out and checked my surface and its level. I just attached some stick on rubber feet to 1 of the feet and now no more rock. When mass producing these im certain a few make it by QA. Hope you found this helpful









+1 rep for you. I figured I would make it level when I tear it apart and put it back together but that will get it by for now.

thx,

Dave


----------



## tzillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
btw this has got to be the best looking obsidian up to date, this guy is genius. Ironbird from XS





































if the obsidian was just a bit smaller I would really love it!

any link to this? worklog?


----------



## ssgwright

changed my color scheme a little:


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tzillian* 
any link to this? worklog?

nope not that I know off, he only has like 5 posts on XS


----------



## easegantini

Please add me on Members List...
1)








2)








Thanks.


----------



## Phatal

Do you guys think the prices will drop this month? I'm planning on buying a 800D for my new build with a water cooling system.


----------



## wermad

Ive seen them drop and some mir, you might wanna hold up until the black friday sale or the holiday sales, surely we'll see some screaming deals on the 700/800.


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *easegantini* 
Please add me on Members List...
1)








2)








Thanks.


I know its hard cause you dont want to get any scratches on your front. Its time to let go. You need to remove that plastic. I know you can do it we all have faith that you can. After about 3 weeks i finally removed mine. I know you can do it.


----------



## mastical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
Ive seen them drop and some mir, you might wanna hold up until the black friday sale or the holiday sales, surely we'll see some screaming deals on the 700/800.

This is what Im hoping for.


----------



## easegantini

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 
I know its hard cause you dont want to get any scratches on your front. Its time to let go. You need to remove that plastic. I know you can do it we all have faith that you can. After about 3 weeks i finally removed mine. I know you can do it.












































lol.. I finally did it! Next step is building my watercooling system next year. I will need help to make 2 loops with the 800D...


----------



## nitesoul

i bought some of those 'true-color' cathodes, and some new fans, they are really bright!, unfortunately my camera cannot get the lighting correct...


















i still need to paint the noctua somehow


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitesoul* 
i bought some of those 'true-color' cathodes, and some new fans, they are really bright!, unfortunately my camera cannot get the lighting correct...


















i still need to paint the noctua somehow


Logisys true color cathodes?


----------



## nitesoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fantomau* 
Logisys true color cathodes?

yup those, pretty nice, but it didn't have molex connection :/


----------



## Fantomau

I got my blue one from performance-pcs sleeved w/ the molex. Selling it though


----------



## Oupavoc

ok I'm almost ready to start my mods

Here is what im going to do, let me know what you guys think.










I'll be cutting my own window and eliminating the bottom part where it shows the psu area. The window will stay in the upper compartment. Then ill take off the HDD cage and cut a hole up front for a 120mm intake fan. Then cut holes for 140mm intake fans. Modding up top to fit a double width rad using the koolance shroud so i can push/pull using 25mm fans. Add a bottom intake fan. and the HDD fan, this one is a maybe. Its basically cutting an intake/exhaust on both sides of the case. (not to important).

Material/parts

Shroud
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23765

Plexi
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24897

Side panel
https://shop.corsair.com/store/item_...spx?id=1171683

Guard/filter options
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=22945

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26438

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26437

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26516

or should I do one big side fan?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24422

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=29206












Found a video on youtube, Something like this.

So what do you guys think, let me know


----------



## jgarcia

Wow Oupavoc seems like you got some big plans. As far as the side fans i really like the big 200mm round ones but would likely hide alot of your components. Also just out of curiosity why not just cut a square window? Good Luck!


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitesoul*


i bought some of those 'true-color' cathodes, and some new fans, they are really bright!, unfortunately my camera cannot get the lighting correct...
i still need to paint the noctua somehow



Yea the lighting is tough in this case if you want to hide the cold cathodes and wires. I did mine like this










Still tough to get the light in that bottom corner.

As far as the Noctua fans BE CAREFUL not all fans are meant to come apart. I tried to take apart my ones that came with my DH-14 and broke one. Some of the newer ones have hot glue in the top of the fan.


----------



## easegantini

What do you guys think about that??
2011 plans...


----------



## Leon777

What kit is that?


----------



## easegantini

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leon777*


What kit is that?


Koolance ERM-2K3UCU (3U) Rev1.1, Copper 
Link -> http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...roduct_id=1030
+ EK's waterblocks to i7 990X, Asus Rampage III Extreme and 2x HD 6990


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *easegantini*


Koolance ERM-2K3UCU (3U) Rev1.1, Copper 
Link -> http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...roduct_id=1030
+ EK's waterblocks to i7 990X, Asus Rampage III Extreme and 2x HD 6990


Dude for the money you could build a custom all internal loop and still have some to spare.


----------



## tzillian

he could do that but to cool it all wouldnt he need more rads than the 800D can fit? requiring him to do mods? maybe hes not into modding his case. id wait for the tj 11. thats gonna be able to fit a 560 rad at the bottom.


----------



## Kinru

This may sound like a stupid idea because I don't own this case, but I was wondering if anyone's tried this.

Putting a 240 rad where the psu normally goes and then putting the psu over that 120 vent hole. This would mean you wouldn't have to cut out the bottom of the case though it may look a little funky.

Just wondering.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kinru*


This may sound like a stupid idea because I don't own this case, but I was wondering if anyone's tried this.

Putting a 240 rad where the psu normally goes and then putting the psu over that 120 vent hole. This would mean you wouldn't have to cut out the bottom of the case though it may look a little funky.

Just wondering.


that could be possible, but kinda weird no.


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


that could be possible, but kinda weird no.



weird or unique? I would like to see it.


----------



## Kinru

I can't believe no one in this ENTIRE thread has a 700d with a 240 in the bottom and a 360 up top. I just picked mine up and I'm looking to do that and I can't find a single example online.

Wow


----------



## mjl4878

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kinru* 
I can't believe no one in this ENTIRE thread has a 700d with a 240 in the bottom and a 360 up top. I just picked mine up and I'm looking to do that and I can't find a single example online.

Wow

Well I would, but I decided to update my system first







check the thread you posted, I gave you some pics of the bottom cage removed on the 700 because I plan to do exactly what you mentioned, already have the tools ready, the rad picked out. I just need to buy the rad


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kinru* 
I can't believe no one in this ENTIRE thread has a 700d with a 240 in the bottom and a 360 up top. I just picked mine up and I'm looking to do that and I can't find a single example online.

Wow

its been done to the 800d before, same mods can be applied to the 700d. here is a vid if you need a some tips:


----------



## Oupavoc

hmm...should I go with two 140mm side fan intakes or two 120mm? What do you guys think.


----------



## Draggin

140mm, quieter, plus more cfm.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


hmm...should I go with two 140mm side fan intakes or two 120mm? What do you guys think.


120mm's, you'll need the static pressure they can offer.

Most 140mm's suck in that regard.


----------



## Oupavoc

140mm
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233037

120mm
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233051


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


140mm
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233037

120mm
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233051


Get the 120's, the 140's only have ~0.8mmH20 while the 120's have almost 3x that at ~2.4mmH20


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated


----------



## wermad

Just got my 800D today, sadly I was called in to go work in the office. I only had time to test mount my RX360. Very impressive, and heavy too







. Just missing my mb and mb block (damn you FedEx and your lazy delivery schedule), pending cpu to be sent and need some ram.


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
120mm's, you'll need the static pressure they can offer.

Most 140mm's suck in that regard.

Does static pressure matter when he's just looking for an intake fan? I don't believe that he's trying to push thru a rad but just add a bit of cooling to the GPU's.

I lowered my GPU temps by several degrees by adding a couple 120mm fans to the side panel because I had them as spares.


----------



## wermad

I switched the rear 140mm for intake purposes, I have 6 120mm yates in push/pull on the rad to exhaust the incoming air from all three stock 140. well see how temps fair.

btw, my case may have that wobble a lot of owners complain about. Im on a crappy desk so it might be that, Ill put it on a hard leveled surface to see how it does.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollywood406* 
Does static pressure matter when he's just looking for an intake fan? I don't believe that he's trying to push thru a rad but just add a bit of cooling to the GPU's.

I lowered my GPU temps by several degrees by adding a couple 120mm fans to the side panel because I had them as spares.

I'm not sure, but I think he meant for the HDD cages.

If it's just on an open side panel hole, then 140's would be fine. Though most 120's are better than 140's.

Most good or great 140mm fans are not put on sale for most people, and instead just used in PSU's


----------



## Oupavoc

Tator I was actually taking about side intake on my panel. The hdd cage us coming out


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


Tator I was actually taking about side intake on my panel. The hdd cage us coming out










Then yeah, just go for 140mm's as they won't have any restriction (unless you put a filter on them, but a filter won't choke a fan like an HDD cage will)


----------



## phaseshift

From Thienloi over at XS










I'll post more once he puts some pics up


----------



## Oupavoc

Should I put the fans on the side panel side by side or one over the other?


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
Should I put the fans on the side panel side by side or one over the other?

I say side by side.


----------



## wermad

btw, can I join please









wip:


----------



## mjl4878

can i has moar cabel managements plz?


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mjl4878* 
can i has moar cabel managements plz?









Good job dude


----------



## tookie

Hi all, new to the forum and my first post.

I have a 700D which I have had around a month now and I love the case, was amazed how big the thing was when it turned up!

I have a question or 2 regarding it though really and without going through all 187 pages was hoping someone could help.

I have an i7 950 cooled by a Corsair H50, I was wondering on the best setup for this case with air.

Does anyone have this case and the H50? Intake/Exhaust? Fan positions?

Mine is currently set to intake as per recommendation from corsair.

This is how my current setup is....

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...hy_r5/fans.jpg

The red arrow at the top is where my exhaust fan use to be, I have moved it to the middle now as of yesterday.

Currently have apaches on the push/pull config, but going to swap these for Vipers tomorrow and move these apaches to replace the standard fans within the case.

The main problem is lack of drawing air in from the front really.

Thank you for ya time!


----------



## Oupavoc

You could always add a 120mm fan in the psu compartment as intake. Your setup seems fine.


----------



## rent.a.john

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tookie*


Hi all, new to the forum and my first post.

I have a 700D which I have had around a month now and I love the case, was amazed how big the thing was when it turned up!

I have a question or 2 regarding it though really and without going through all 187 pages was hoping someone could help.

I have an i7 950 cooled by a Corsair H50, I was wondering on the best setup for this case with air.

Does anyone have this case and the H50? Intake/Exhaust? Fan positions?

Mine is currently set to intake as per recommendation from corsair.

This is how my current setup is....

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...hy_r5/fans.jpg

The red arrow at the top is where my exhaust fan use to be, I have moved it to the middle now as of yesterday.

Currently have apaches on the push/pull config, but going to swap these for Vipers tomorrow and move these apaches to replace the standard fans within the case.

The main problem is lack of drawing air in from the front really.

Thank you for ya time!


Your set up seems pretty standard, it should be fine. And like you mentioned one of the problem is the lack of intake in this case from the front, I have seen people put in fans at the 5.25 drive bays. But I think you should be fine with your current set up, looking good


----------



## wermad

bottom drive bay is pretty tight, I managed to strip a lot of the paint I just put on my new odd


----------



## mastical

Has anyone seen any deals on the 800 yet?


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mastical* 
Has anyone seen any deals on the 800 yet?

well ncix has it for $225 USD


----------



## wermad

possible blackfriday sale or as we get closer to christmas, I've seen amazon list it for as low as $219 w/ mir. keep an eye out, especially as we come into the new month, mir usually are month to month. also look into the 700D, I've seen specials as low as $150 w/ the free upgrade to the window panel. good luck


----------



## esproductions

ncix is $199.99 CAD after MIR right now, I've seen the 700D for $169.99 at ncix before


----------



## mastical

Does NCIX ship to the states?


----------



## Oupavoc

Yeah they do, they got a US based site also.


----------



## mastical

Just went to order the 800 for $225 but shipping was $85. Ill go to Microcenter later today and pick one up.


----------



## Oupavoc

Ouch didn't know shipping was going to be that much, doesn't newegg pricematch, if they do pm and order it from there.


----------



## wholeeo

Is this case OK with a Megahalem push/pull config or should I just splurge on a H70?


----------



## mastical

I folded and bought one from Microcenter cuz I had a giftcard.

Ill post pics later or tomorrow once I switch from the HAF to the 800.


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Add me to the list.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wholeeo*


Is this case OK with a Megahalem push/pull config or should I just splurge on a H70?


Both should be fine, it's going to be personal preference.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastical*


I folded and bought one from Microcenter cuz I had a giftcard.

Ill post pics later or tomorrow once I switch from the HAF to the 800.


Your going to like it over the haf so much more room to play with.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


Both should be fine, it's going to be personal preference.

Your going to like it over the haf so much more room to play with.


Is it that much of a difference.
A while ago I was trying to decide if getting a new case will be good. 
But I thought..I should just upgrade my monitor's resolution first then maybe get a case.
I love the looks of this case and it's down right uber water cooling potential.
I have my HAF situated like how you guys have a 240 radiator at the bottom, but with the haf 932 with airflow it has made me reconsider.
Don't get me wrong it's a bad mother for a case but the price is questionable.
I have a few things planned for my HAF, which is still in the works, kind of hoping the prices of the 800/700D drop at least below 200.
And then shipping to where I live is a pita 100 bucks from ppc's is pretty steap*they are pretty much the only place I can get "cases" from.
Keep up the good work guys I love seeing this case modded..gutted...hacked at..etc.... it's just great...!!
shashooots
v1ral


----------



## wholeeo

Well add me to the club,

http://min.us/mvfdLSm

Which white bulbs do you guys recommend? Would they always be on or is there a way to incorporate a switch? Also, I'd like to mount a fan at the bottom near the PSU for extra intake, how do you mount it at this location? Another question, whats the best location to mount a H70?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggs75* 
Well I received my Lamptron FC5 fan controller today. Out of the box, looks great. Has the same great sleek looking black aluminum as the case has. Not sure I approve of the white temp sensor wires, but I am not planning on using them anyways. Also not sure why they have the 4 pin connector so short.

Currently I am using three of the fan controllers and am using the first temp sensor for my water. I have the Bitspower G 1/4" Temperature Sensor Stop Fitting seen here.

Currently I only have 1 fan connected to each of the three controllers. I am going to switch it over to two fans to each in time. With the controller plugged in, its very solid and the nob's move solid as well. The angle viewing of the screen is not that well. You see the glare more then my previous skythe controller. However, I have only placed it on the blue, green and of coarse red...

Here are a couple pics of the display connected of coarse in red.



























Chad

The media card reader, where'd you get the bay panel? Does it come with the 800D? I know my 700D didn't come with one of those


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated









Quote:


Originally Posted by *v1ral* 
Is it that much of a difference.
A while ago I was trying to decide if getting a new case will be good.
But I thought..I should just upgrade my monitor's resolution first then maybe get a case.
I love the looks of this case and it's down right uber water cooling potential.
I have my HAF situated like how you guys have a 240 radiator at the bottom, but with the haf 932 with airflow it has made me reconsider.
Don't get me wrong it's a bad mother for a case but the price is questionable.
I have a few things planned for my HAF, which is still in the works, kind of hoping the prices of the 800/700D drop at least below 200.
And then shipping to where I live is a pita 100 bucks from ppc's is pretty steap*they are pretty much the only place I can get "cases" from.
Keep up the good work guys I love seeing this case modded..gutted...hacked at..etc.... it's just great...!!
shashooots
v1ral


----------



## mastical

Im going to redo my loop this week, got a new pump top coming.
Will add white tubing later this week also.


----------



## JMCB

Is the Corsair Logo easy to remove? If I took some 2000 grit sandpaper to it, do you think it would come off clean? I don't own the case yet, but I'm just curious.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMCB*


Is the Corsair Logo easy to remove? If I took some 2000 grit sandpaper to it, do you think it would come off clean? I don't own the case yet, but I'm just curious.


Yeah it would, I remember the first few batches, just removing the protective wrap on the case will remove it. Idk if it's still the case.


----------



## wholeeo

For those of us using the a H50/H70 and mounting the radiator fans as intake are you using air filters?

To everyone else, how is dust build up for this case? If possible I'd like to get positive pressure going for this case to prevent that but it seems like it will be a hard thing to do. I might make 2 of the top 3 mount points intake, ideally the 2 nearest to the drive bays and keep the rear one as exhaust. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Tazi

Heres my new 800D...


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wholeeo*


For those of us using the a H50/H70 and mounting the radiator fans as intake are you using air filters?

To everyone else, how is dust build up for this case? If possible I'd like to get positive pressure going for this case to prevent that but it seems like it will be a hard thing to do. I might make 2 of the top 3 mount points intake, ideally the 2 nearest to the drive bays and keep the rear one as exhaust. Has anyone tried this?


I actually flipped the frontmost fan uptop to an intake with a filter on it, and I'm in the process of building a long shroud on the fan at botton of the case in order to assist with additiional airflow...that is, until I put a 240 down there. I'll probably convert the rear fan into an intake when I put a 360 up top.

Dust buildup...well, I do use an air purifier in my room, but there is some in there, not too bad though, at least in my experience. And another thing: 800's window must be the most static building plexi on earth.


----------



## Mongol

Don't think I ever requested to be added.


















Those modright cable extensions...I'm not too thrilled with. 
But they do match my color scheme.









That blue led on the board has to go though. lol.
Granted it's only on in standby.


----------



## wermad

the case's design really stretches my psu lines


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


the case's design really stretches my psu lines










omg I never thought about that one, thanks! When I order this case I will also pick up some extensions if needed.


----------



## wermad

Im going to solder on about 6" to the 24-pin and the pcie, or this last one I'm just going to buy some eps pins and just make some longer harness as all the pcie are modular. I already extended the 8-pin atx by soldering about 12" to each one. my psu was designed well before the 800d came out, I suspect newer psu might have longer wires.


----------



## nitesoul

just testing something



























idk what i was thinking lol...


----------



## Oupavoc

What is that?


----------



## nitesoul

its a picture of a sequencing gel that i photoshopped and got printed for a poster..but the print wasn't really the greatest quality so i decided to put it in my case instead, and wanted to see how it looks with the cathodes..


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitesoul*


its a picture of a sequencing gel that i photoshopped and got printed for a poster..but the print wasn't really the greatest quality so i decided to put it in my case instead, and wanted to see how it looks with the cathodes..


hmmmmmm


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitesoul* 
its a picture of a sequencing gel that i photoshopped and got printed for a poster..but the print wasn't really the greatest quality so i decided to put it in my case instead, and wanted to see how it looks with the cathodes..


i cant make up my mind if i like it or not...but i keep looking at it...intriguing lol


----------



## UNOE

I just got the 700D last week. I accually just went to Microcenter and got a free glass side pannel and $30 back. They do price match and they have a deal right now for 179.99 with free side pannel


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UNOE* 
I just got the 700D last week. I accually just went to Microcenter and got a free glass side pannel and $30 back. They do price match and they have a deal right now for 179.99 with free side pannel

Actually went in today to get a price adjustment. I bought it on Saturday and it had dropped $40 since. I also returned my CM Storm Sniper case. I was surprised they took it back without much questions. Even after I had used it for almost a month.


----------



## UNOE

nice but did you get the free side pannel


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UNOE*


nice but did you get the free side pannel


Yeah, mad that I had it leaning against my desk while transferring everything over to the case and somehow it slid and dropped, has a small scratch which is hard to see but its really ticking me off, might have to buy a replacement unless Corsair is willing to send me the glass on its own for cheap.

Did you get it from Micro Center at last weeks $210 price? If so you can get a price adjustment and still get the $40 dollar Mail in Rebate.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wholeeo*


Yeah, mad that I had it leaning against my desk while transferring everything over to the case and somehow it slid and dropped, has a small scratch which is hard to see but its really ticking me off, might have to buy a replacement unless Corsair is willing to send me the glass on its own for cheap.

Did you get it from Micro Center at last weeks $210 price? If so you can get a price adjustment and still get the $40 dollar Mail in Rebate.


yeah I got the price ajustment. I got $30 back I already had a newegg price match on it for 209.99 ... BTW Microcenter matches Newegg price. I do it all the time just ask. No more waiting for me since I live 15 minutes from Microcenter.

My question was did you get the free Panel. Cause with the special they will give you a free panel. If you go online add both items to cart you will see that its 1 cent more for the glass Panel.


----------



## Oupavoc

Got the new custom panel ready to go but, hmmm still cant decide what fan setup as a side intake to use, help me out guys.

2x 120mm side by side
2x 140mm side by side

2x 120mm over each other
2x 140mm over each other

1x 180-250mm

what would look and perform best?


----------



## Tator Tot

Well if you want to direct air onto your GPU's then AP141's would be quiet, but push air directly at the cards, instead of pumping it into the case.


----------



## Mariusz803

Ok it's time, finally done my Obsidian 800D build, link here: http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...00d-water.html Or follow through my sig, enjoy.


----------



## Oupavoc

dude that is beautiful, great work


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UNOE*


I just got the 700D last week. I accually just went to Microcenter and got a free glass side pannel and $30 back. They do price match and they have a deal right now for 179.99 with free side pannel



I ordered a 700D online from Microcenter yesterday at 179.99 even with their
low low shipping and tax it was still cheaper than any where else

I have two rad. a TFC 360 and an RX480, I am hoping the 480 will fit in to the top with my Triebwerk fans


----------



## dcshoejake

My 800S will be here tomorrow, its gonna get modded for a quad rad


----------



## mastical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dcshoejake* 
My 800S will be here tomorrow, its gonna get modded for a quad rad









Cool, it doesnt look like a very tricky mod. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## UMPumpUMPump

I got mine from Microcenter in Cincinnati Ohio on Tuesday the 30th . They had it on sale for 179.99 and the window side panel on the 800d for free.. well .01 cent. I'm loving my 700D! I'll post pictures when I get everything else together.

I want to start small with one xspc360 rad with cpu cooling and expand from there. Just slowing buying parts though and it just takes forever!! ahhh lol.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
I ordered a 700D online from Microcenter yesterday at 179.99 even with their
low low shipping and tax it was still cheaper than any where else

I have two rad. a TFC 360 and an RX480, I am hoping the 480 will fit in to the top with my Triebwerk fans


Quote:


Originally Posted by *UMPumpUMPump* 
I got mine from Microcenter in Cincinnati Ohio on Tuesday the 30th . They had it on sale for 179.99 and the window side panel on the 800d for free.. well .01 cent. I'm loving my 700D! I'll post pictures when I get everything else together.

I want to start small with one xspc360 rad with cpu cooling and expand from there. Just slowing buying parts though and it just takes forever!! ahhh lol.

Don't forget to fill out your rebate form. For some reason Micro Center isn't advertising the 700D rebate. It's an extra $40 off!

http://www.mediafire.com/?0i3odabe5r8h665


----------



## Regalia87

Wow thanks dude never would of thought! +rep


----------



## morencyam

I picked up the 700d with free side panel with window for 140 after MIR.

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## morencyam

+rep for the MIR form link. The rebate isn't being advertised in store

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## esproductions

Great work!


----------



## esproductions

I should show this thread to my friend who has a 800D... he'll crap his pants.


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated


----------



## UMPumpUMPump

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wholeeo* 
Don't forget to fill out your rebate form. For some reason Micro Center isn't advertising the 700D rebate. It's an extra $40 off!

http://www.mediafire.com/?0i3odabe5r8h665

+rep!!

Thank you!!! I never would have thought twice about it.


----------



## matrices

700D has vanished from the MC website.


----------



## wholeeo

Is there a spot in the 700D/800D where a majority of the people agree a H50/H70 should be mounted and with what fan configurations? Also, what method is best for applying AC5 paste to these things. I'm pissed off that I had to remount it and in doing so had to remove the shinetsu that was on it,


----------



## hollywood406

I mounted the radiator and fan to the upper vent, the middle fan position on the 800D. That seemed to be the best compromise for the tubing length they supply.

As far as the TIM, I use OCZ freeze and use the rice grain method. I never did like the curing time for AS5

edit:
I used the push/pull for best performance and the fans were intaking


----------



## wholeeo

My current airflow,










I like that with this configuration I get a positive pressure set up. When I have the fans set as intake on the radiator I notice that my NB temps aren't as cool as with them exhausting. Also with the 140mm fan blowing air into the case at the rear my NB temps have dropped 9c-10c

I'm going to try the prolimatech paste that comes with the Megahalem. Having to factor in AC5 curing times is a pain and confusing as well.


----------



## charliehorse55

Add me in!

My 800D arrives today! (Bought on NCIX black Friday deals)


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wholeeo*


My current airflow,










I like that with this configuration I get a positive pressure set up. When I have the fans set as intake on the radiator I notice that my NB temps aren't as cool as with them exhausting. Also with the 140mm fan blowing air into the case at the rear my NB temps have dropped 9c-10c

I'm going to try the prolimatech paste that comes with the Megahalem. Having to factor in AC5 curing times is a pain and confusing as well.


Is that how the rear fan is setup, intaking? or did you reverse it? Also, can you tell if the airflow is intaking on the top vents? I see that you have the H70 exhausting. It looks like the airflow would be pretty much balanced by your setup


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hollywood406*


Is that how the rear fan is setup, intaking? or did you reverse it? Also, can you tell if the airflow is intaking on the top vents? I see that you have the H70 exhausting. It looks like the airflow would be pretty much balanced by your setup


Yes, I have the rear 140mm Yate Loon intaking from the rear. Then at top nearest mounts to the 5.25 drives I have a 120mm fan intaking. The middle I have left empty for now but you can actually feel air being forced out of it. Anyone know if the prolimatech paste is any good? Might just buy some mx-2/mx-3.


----------



## OverSightX

3


----------



## slickwilly

OversightX, what radiator are you using? I have been wondering it my Triebwerk fans will fit with my XSPC RX480

(edit)
tracking info shows mine left Grove city Ohio, expected delivery date of 12/07/2010

Early Christmas


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


OversightX, what radiator are you using? I have been wondering it my Triebwerk fans will fit with my XSPC RX480

(edit)
tracking info shows mine left Grove city Ohio, expected delivery date of 12/07/2010

Early Christmas


Im only using A Swiftech MCR320 Drive. The installation was just as easy as using my Antec tri-cools from my old H-50 just longer screws.


----------



## matrices

Oversight, what in the world are those fans? They look much fatter than 38mm ones. Or are they regular fans enclosed in a homemade shroud?


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *matrices* 
Oversight, what in the world are those fans? They look much fatter than 38mm ones. Or are they regular fans enclosed in a homemade shroud?

They come like that. These are 55mm

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26045


----------



## AdvanSuper

Added a res to the loop


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OverSightX* 
They come like that. These are 55mm

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26045


These are the ones I have
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/fetrtk12x55.html
they work real well with my HWlabs Extreme III rad. and they are dead quit
all I here from my PC is the D4 pump

I linked my source as they are half the price


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charliehorse55*


Add me in!

My 800D arrives today! (Bought on NCIX black Friday deals)


Welcome to the club chuck







, pm Oupavoc to get added to the list of owners.


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
These are the ones I have
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/fetrtk12x55.html
they work real well with my HWlabs Extreme III rad. and they are dead quit
all I here from my PC is the D4 pump

I linked my source as they are half the price

Looks like the same ones. Do you have yours push or pull? They say use as pull , but I have only used them as push? Just wondering how your setup is working out.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Does the 700/800D have room for a 360 rad thats thick and push pull fans i was gonna get the haf x but found out he can only use a thinner rads.


----------



## KURTZ

*OBSIDIAN 800D: The Simple Project by KURTZ
*
*Hardware:*

Obsidian 800D
Asus Maximus III Extreme
Intel 875K
GSkill 4GB 2000mhz PI Series
XFX GTX 260 Black Edition
Corsair HX 750W
SSD Crucial C300
HDD Barracuda 500/250GB
*Cooling:*

WB Ybris Black Sun
Radiator HWLabs Black Ice SR-1 360/Nanoxia 2K
Reservoir XSPC
Swiftech MCP6500/EK Top


----------



## KURTZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Does the 700/800D have room for a 360 rad thats thick and push pull fans i was gonna get the haf x but found out he can only use a thinner rads.

only if you plan to you slim fans onto one side ...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KURTZ*


only if you plan to you slim fans onto one side ...










Whats the largest rad and push fans the 700/800d supports ?


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Whats the largest rad and push fans the 700/800d supports ?


For the top? This is the rad I have - http://www.koolertek.com/computer-pa...k-202p1046.htm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Added a res to the loop










I'm running UK's as exhaust and it's somewhat close with those alone to the mobo. UK's are 38mm thick and standard fans are 25mm thick so it would be a tight fit in push/pull with a 40mm thick rad. You can always just get some cheap fans to test fit with the size rad you have.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

hmm i thought the 700d had alot more room to mount the rad at the top looks to be about the same as a haf-x


----------



## AdvanSuper

You can fit a thicker rad with 25mm thick fans in push, just not sure how efficient it would be unless they have high static pressure or you can mount the pull fans outside of the case on top.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Yea im having trouble finding the exact size you can use i know the haf-x is listed at 80mm rad+fan.


----------



## AdvanSuper

I found a better picture of my previous setup to show how much space is there. My other picture was a bit deceiving lol. You figure that's 78mm alone with the rad and fans.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

so probly 20mm left befor it gets to the board so total space would be around 100mm looks like and would the rad fans be able to overlap the board without touching it ? Could you do me a favor a measure from edge of the fan to the board to see how much is left.

Im thinking the 700d would be the best choice for me atleast 20+ more mm to put the rad it looks like and room on the bottom for a 120-240mm rad later on if i add more.


----------



## AdvanSuper

You should be able to squeeze a 25mm fan I'm pretty sure I've seen it, but I don't remember where. You can always test fit before hand.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

it looks like i should be able to fit a 60mm rad and atleast 25mm fans tho your using 78mm and you look to have another 20-30mm left over space.


----------



## AdvanSuper

This guy has a 60mm rad (I think) + fans in push/pull.










http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...e-corsair.html


----------



## Bal3Wolf

so that gives it 110mm of space looks like hes overlapping the board a little.


----------



## wermad

XSPC rads ar 58mm, plus two 25mm fans = 108mm. its gonna be super tight but it has been done. I thought about going w/ 20mm fans instead but decided to mount the pulls fans on top and add a Koolance shroud:


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i wonder how much differt the temps would be with just push compared to push pull ?


----------



## AdvanSuper

What do you plan on putting under water anyway?


----------



## wermad

I shutoff my pull fans, idle went up 2-4c, load I would imagine and guesstimate 5-10c more. that's my speculation. push/pull is definitely better imo.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


What do you plan on putting under water anyway?


just the cpu for now maybe 1-2 gpus later on.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


I shutoff my pull fans, idle went up 2-4c, load I would imagine and guesstimate 5-10c more. that's my speculation. push/pull is definitely better imo.


I see 2 fans in push pull would be 50mm and the rx360 rad im looking at is 60mm so that puts it at 110mm if the rad and fans can overlap the board a little it would work fine i thk.


----------



## slickwilly

I received my case yesterday.
Had to take pics of the box as it had been crushed on one end, case was undamaged

I took this time to take pic's and some measurments with a mother board installed

A 480 will fit but there is no air for the fourth fan with out some sort of mod

I tested the fit of my 480 with push/pull 25mm fans and they fit, the fans come out even with the mother board. (Test done with Asus P5N-D)

My Triebwerk fans also fit but I am concerned about the mosfet cooler for my mother board, (the board I used for testing is one I had in the closet)

I truly have not appreciate how big this case is until I saw the box
The word monster comes to mind.

I will post the pic's I took when I get home, I am at work right now

For now here are the measurments for the mother board to case roof

honey combed radiator mount to edge of board 4 1/4 inch (108)

Flat section of roof to edge of board 4 1/2 inch (114mm)

the raised honey comb section is /14 inch higher than the flat section so if you remove it you can gain a little extra room


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
I received my case yesterday.
Had to take pics of the box as it had been crushed on one end, case was undamaged

I took this time to take pic's and some measurments with a mother board installed

A 480 will fit but there is no air for the fourth fan with out some sort of mod

I tested the fit of my 480 with push/pull 25mm fans and they fit, the fans come out even with the mother board. (Test done with Asus P5N-D)

My Triebwerk fans also fit but I am concerned about the mosfet cooler for my mother board, (the board I used for testing is one I had in the closet)

I truly have not appreciate how big this case is until I saw the box
The word monster comes to mind.

I will post the picâ€™s I took when I get home, I am at work right now

For now here are the measurments for the mother board to case roof

honey combed radiator mount to edge of board 4 1/4 inch (108)

Flat section of roof to edge of board 4 1/2 inch (114mm)

the raised honey comb section is /14 inch higher than the flat section so if you remove it you can gain a little extra room

thats good info to have so basicly you got 110mm of space to mount a rad and fans befor hitting a board.


----------



## slickwilly

with dual 25mm fans they just reach the edge of the mother board if you go taller
and your mother board has tall Mosfet coolers like my Gigabyte then you might run in to problems.

I guess I should measure how much space there is between the mother board and
the fans when everything is bolted down, I have a TFC 360 I could use for testing


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Looking at the ud4p and my board i thk my boards mosfet cooler at the top is larger lol.


----------



## slickwilly

easy pease, I want one of these any ways

EK-FB kit GA X58


----------



## koven

anyone here using a scythe master ace fan controller? want to see how it looks installed before purchasing

or any other good suggestions? ive heard master ace is the best


----------



## wermad

Im going for the pro version (model KM03)









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27648


----------



## slickwilly

As promised here are 3 pics

Mother board to push/pull fans 1









Motherboard P/P fans 2









RX480 at top front of case


----------



## matrices

I have vanity and cooling related questions:

I bought purple (yes, I like purple) LED Xigmatek fans to use on a 420mm radiator up top. Would I be able to see LED lights through the radiator fins with the radiator mounted to the chasis? I know I could just mount it the other way but then I won't be able to see the fans through the window.

Another question: I'm also going to have a 320 rad hanging off the back with a Radbox. I understand that this precludes me from installing a rear exhaust, but can I use it as an intake even if I have the fans on the 320 rad installed on the "inside" part of the rad (pushing air into the rad)?

Reason I ask is that the case has no intakes otherwise, except for the bottom fan that probably doesn't push air above the PSU area and the other bottom fan that is probably too far from the bottom to pull air from the hole for the first bottom fan (they should have really included a duct for that thing).


----------



## matrices

Crap...and only now I realize there are no 140mm top fan mounts. Guess I'll have to mount the 3x120 up top and 3x140 off the rear using an adapter plate with the Radbox, assuming that'll even work.

Which of the fan mounts are 140mm and which are 120mm?


----------



## wermad

Rear, hdd (middle), and "false" floor are 140mm.

the Rear has the option for a 120mm mounting, the bottom hdd cage has a 120mm fan mounting, and the top three fan mounts are 120mm. this is for the 800d that I own, Im guessing its the same for the 700d


----------



## slickwilly

I just got my 700D and it comes with 3 140mm fans
The mid fan is 140, the HDD fan is 140 and wermad is correct, the rear exhaust fan is 140 but has holes for 120 as well


----------



## matrices

Thanks. I'm not even going to chance the 420mm rad connected to the Radbox via fan adapter; who knows if a flimsy piece of plastic will even hold it up. Sigh, time to eat 20% restocking fee + shipping...


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matrices*


Thanks. I'm not even going to chance the 420mm rad connected to the Radbox via fan adapter; who knows if a flimsy piece of plastic will even hold it up. Sigh, time to eat 20% restocking fee + shipping...


mod it







, just get a 140x3 rad grill, cut out the top, you might have to mod the drive cage for a bit of clearance, but it has been done, hardwarecanuks.com had a beautiful 800d done w/ a 420 rad









edit:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=28820

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26439


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matrices*


Thanks. I'm not even going to chance the 420mm rad connected to the Radbox via fan adapter; who knows if a flimsy piece of plastic will even hold it up. Sigh, time to eat 20% restocking fee + shipping...



Make your own out of machine screws and Aluminum tubing, that's how I hung my first rad. off the back


----------



## Papermilk

I would love the case but its so much money


----------



## easegantini

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papermilk* 
I would love the case but its so much money

The case was the cheapest purchase in my system.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papermilk* 
I would love the case but its so much money

the 700D was on sale for $170 + free upgrade to the window door from the 800D. Keep an eye out on those sales


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
the 700D was on sale for $170 + free upgrade to the window door from the 800D. Keep an eye out on those sales









If at MC there was also a $40 dollar MIR, $140 for this godly case.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wholeeo*


If at MC there was also a $40 dollar MIR, $140 for this godly case.


yeah for the price its a steal


----------



## slickwilly

I just processed my rebate today, purchased on 11/30

I am glad I did it when I did as now all the sites that had the 700D on sale show it as 
discontinued or out of stock,
side not Oupavoc I can never see enough of your AV


----------



## matrices

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
mod it







, just get a 140x3 rad grill, cut out the top, you might have to mod the drive cage for a bit of clearance, but it has been done, hardwarecanuks.com had a beautiful 800d done w/ a 420 rad









edit:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=28820

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26439

Heh, you realize this is like asking a monkey to do math when you ask me to pull off what MNPC Tech does?

I have no power tools, no experience with power tools, and no space to use power tools. Just a writer/liberal arts/politics guy who loves to build and tweak computers, but no ability to do any real mods and no background in craftsmanship or other hands-on things.

Ended up just ordering another MCR 320 rad, so I'll be using those two.

Any idea how hard it is to replace the case power LED? I want to use a purple one that I bought, if I can stick it in there with some glue or electrical tape.


----------



## Oupavoc

Well finally getting some new toys to play with. decided on what fan to use for my side intake case mod. Got a new fan controller some new vraptor drives and some watercooling gear


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


Well finally getting some new toys to play with. decided on what fan to use for my side intake case mod. Got a new fan controller some new vraptor drives and some watercooling gear










Oupavoc, you not jumping on the SSD bandwagon

I am satisfied with my RAID 0, takes lees than 30 seconds to windows password screen (-smp folding)


----------



## infinite illusions

Does anyone know what size cathode I can fit in the bottom of the 800D? I would check myself, but its still in route to my house. I'm trying to decide what size to order. 12", or 20"?


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:



Originally Posted by *infinite illusions*


Does anyone know what size cathode I can fit in the bottom of the 800D? I would check myself, but its still in route to my house. I'm trying to decide what size to order. 12", or 20"?


Just measured and 20" will fit fine. I have a 12" in the bottom of mine, pics in my top link in sig.

Cheers.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mariusz803*


Just measured and 20" will fit fine. I have a 12" in the bottom of mine, pics in my top link in sig.

Cheers.


Are those the logisys cathodes?


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Are those the logisys cathodes?


Yes sir it is. Though i will never buy cathodes again as they are *****. The top one i have is an LED bar which is way way nicer and doesn't require an inverter.


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Oupavoc, you not jumping on the SSD bandwagon

I am satisfied with my RAID 0, takes lees than 30 seconds to windows password screen (-smp folding)



You can get Windows to log in without asking for the password even if a password is set for SMP.. Google it


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jigglylizard*


You can get Windows to log in without asking for the password even if a password is set for SMP.. Google it










hehe with my solid state i'm almost at that time to boot too.


----------



## wermad

just checking out the ssd on newegg, 1tb ssd $3.5K


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mariusz803* 
Yes sir it is. Though i will never buy cathodes again as they are *****. The top one i have is an LED bar which is way way nicer and doesn't require an inverter.

Yeah I got the same ones on eBay and they are way too bright and don't even look green when the light up the case.


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mariusz803* 
hehe with my solid state i'm almost at that time to boot too.

Just letting him now. Ssd is still superior, I have one too and love it.


----------



## Oupavoc

Well guys as per my sig I do have an SSD. I got the intel 160gb. It's a great drive but tbh I'm not all that happy with ssd's thus far. Yes they are fast don't get me wrong but I need more space. I need min 500gb. And that's going go be expensive. I'll be swopping out my SSD for the two vraptors in raid 0. And the ssd will be in my notebook. Which the 160gb will be more then enough. So for me until I can get larger capacity for a reasonable price I'll stick to my HDD.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Just keep the important apps on the SSD and load everything up to the raptors. That's what I've done at this point.


----------



## matrices

What exactly do you do with the SSDs that you need all that space for executables? 90 GB has been plenty for me to load OS, startup apps, and games using Steam Mover utility.


----------



## WolfenWind

Oh, forgot to join this club. Pictures soon to follow (after finals -_-)


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *matrices* 
What exactly do you do with the SSDs that you need all that space for executables? 90 GB has been plenty for me to load OS, startup apps, and games using Steam Mover utility.

I have over 200gb in games alone. Thus I need large capacity.


----------



## wholeeo

We, the people of the Obsidian Club, demand that Oupavoc release the images of thy voluptuous goddess in avatar.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


I have over 200gb in games alone. Thus I need large capacity.


Keep them on the HDD and keep the important apps on the SSD. You're not seeing any gains with them on the SSD anyway besides initial load times. If it's games like WoW, GTA IV or something that is constantly loading then keep it on the SSD.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wholeeo*


We, the people of the Obsidian Club, demand that Oupavoc release the images of thy voluptuous goddess in avatar.










Just go to 4chan and /r/


----------



## wholeeo

We rather not go there,


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


I have over 200gb in games alone. Thus I need large capacity.


O.T.

Oupavoc you may have over 200gb. in games but your AV has over 1000cc
in each cup!


----------



## jp27

how do you mount ssd in 700d?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jp27* 
how do you mount ssd in 700d?

You can mount it in the hard drive trays that are provided, I wanted my SSD to be seen so I went with velcro on the motherboard panel.


----------



## jp27

lol thats clever

any more pics? maybe more light/further back?


----------



## AdvanSuper

LOL I just left mine hanging in the HDD bay.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jp27* 
lol thats clever

any more pics? maybe more light/further back?

Here you go,


----------



## matrices

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
I have over 200gb in games alone. Thus I need large capacity.

If they are mostly Steam, you can use Steam Mover to handle this with ease.

Just saying, discovery of this handy tool (that takes advantage of "junction linking") is what convinced me to go with an SSD in the first place.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrices;11628700*
> If they are mostly Steam, you can use Steam Mover to handle this with ease.
> 
> Just saying, discovery of this handy tool (that takes advantage of "junction linking") is what convinced me to go with an SSD in the first place.


its something i was thinking about but then told myself i would wait until the ssd market becomes a bit for mainstream and mature to get an other one.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Can I have your SSD when you switch over? Thanks


----------



## J_R_X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yokes29;11012755*
> Hi add me to the list please!
> Here is my rig. Try not laugh, its not as fancy as the water cooled ones.


Hi everyone! Any idea how Yokes29 managed to make these decals?
Can you buy them somwhere?


----------



## Lrs3329

700d with 800d side panel. add me please


----------



## AdvanSuper

Added a cathode. Not a big fan of lights, but I like this.


----------



## Yokes29

Looking good everyone!
Here are some updated photos my rig.
@*J R X*:
My dad and I made the decals ourselves using an old school plotter.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yokes29;11654252*
> Looking good everyone!
> Here are some updated photos my rig.
> @*J R X*:
> My dad and I made the decals ourselves using an old school plotter.


Boy, what a beauty.

I noticed that you have a fan near the psu compartment, I take it its a 120mm since silverstone doesn't make 140mm dust filters?


----------



## S_V(TM)

hello Guys, Please respond...

is H70 in 800D recommended where? TOP or Rear? Which gives best results?


----------



## wholeeo

For me I got the best temps from intaking air from back rear or top middle intaking. I didn't like how it looked in top middle spot though so I moved it to top rear. I'm sure others have different spots where it worked best for them though.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Just use it as an intake and invest in a filter for it so you're not cleaning your rad and PC every month for dust.


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated


----------



## S_V(TM)

@Oupavoc

hello sir, if you are updating then please add me to.. Today or Sat'day morning, i will be shifting to 800D until then it's sitting in box

Proof:


----------



## S_V(TM)

If i use Middle Top slot for intake. What's the best direction for other two slots..? Rear i will use outtake..


----------



## AdvanSuper

Just use the H70/50 in the rear as intake the top as exhaust since it will remove the heat dumped into your system better.

If you use the middle as intake you will be sucking up the hot air the two side fans are pushing out.


----------



## koven

still waiting for some parts to come in


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S_V™;11665691*
> If i use Middle Top slot for intake. What's the best direction for other two slots..? Rear i will use outtake..


If you decide to use top middle as intake have another top fan on the top as intake as well that way both neighboring fans ain't shooting hot air out the top for it to intake.

My non-watercooled Obsidian brethren with i7 950s, what max load temps are you reaching with HT on at around 4100-4200mhz? I reached 80c,


----------



## AdvanSuper

80c before you shut it down or 80c after the test was complete?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;11668872*
> 80c before you shut it down or 80c after the test was complete?


After 10 runs or so.


----------



## AdvanSuper

LinX or Prime? What are your ambients?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;11668939*
> LinX or Prime? What are your ambients?


LinX, ambients are sadly unknown, I need to go out and buy a indoor thermometer, room is I colder than usual I believe since I'm idling at 32-33c.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo;11668975*
> LinX, ambients are sadly unknown, I need to go out and buy a indoor thermometer, room is I colder than usual I believe since I'm idling at 32-33c.


Ah you're in NJ.. It will definitely run hotter in the spring/summer then. Those temps won't stay like that for long with HT on. It varies chip to chip with the H50/70, a lot will run hotter and others will run cooler. There will be a few who can run HT on at a decent/high OC and a lot who can't with it. Reason why I upgrades from my lapped H50 to a CPU loop. In 70-75F ambient I was hitting nearly 90c on a 4.2Ghz OC with HT on and Ultra Kaze's in push/pull voltage was at 1.35 same as now.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;11669032*
> Ah you're in NJ.. It will definitely run hotter in the spring/summer then. Those temps won't stay like that for long with HT on. It varies chip to chip with the H50/70, a lot will run hotter and others will run cooler. There will be a few who can run HT on at a decent/high OC and a lot who can't with it. Reason why I upgrades from my lapped H50 to a CPU loop. In 70-75F ambient I was hitting nearly 90c on a 4.2Ghz OC with HT on and Ultra Kaze's in push/pull voltage was at 1.35 same as now.


Yeah, during the summer my room is crazy hot. Will probably have to lower my clocks and turn HT off.


----------



## S_V(TM)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo;11668382*
> If you decide to use top middle as intake have another top fan on the top as intake as well that way both neighboring fans ain't shooting hot air out the top for it to intake.
> 
> My non-watercooled Obsidian brethren with i7 950s, what max load temps are you reaching with HT on at around 4100-4200mhz? I reached 80c,


For 4.2 i reach when running Linx i get around 78-74-74-73 1.31v.. With 4 ghz i reach max 74-70-70-69 1.24v.
Currently using HAF X , will shift to 800D today or tom'ow....


----------



## fshizl

Got a new card, redid loop slightly until waterblock for card gets here....


----------



## S_V(TM)

@fshizl
Can i know temps for CPU and Vid card....

BTW ,nice work


----------



## fshizl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S_V™;11679164*
> @fshizl
> Can i know temps for CPU and Vid card....
> 
> BTW ,nice work


Video card isnt under water... but my cpu right now with my radiator hits max of 42C

gpu doesnt go above 70 with the new air cooler set to 55% fan speed.


----------



## S_V(TM)

thanks for info


----------



## koven

some more progress.. still need to measure/cut tubes, mount res, then leak test


----------



## matrices

700D:


----------



## velocd

Got my 800D yesterday, early preparation for my Sandy Bridge build. Thought I'd read this thread for water cooling ideas. Hours and 204 pages later, I'm convinced I made the right purchase for my first water cooled rig.









Of the dozens of water cooled rigs in this thread (done by actual users of this forum), my favorites in terms of performance (smart and efficient cooling) and style were:

1. Hulk v2 by dingdong555. Far and away the slickest 800D I've come across on any site:










One picture doesn't do it justice. See the work log.

2. Project: Obsidian 800D by triggs75:










Love the red. This is the build I'm using as reference.









3. Republic of KaRLiToS by KaRLiToS:










Kick-ass considering it was his first water cooled. I'll be happy if mine looks half as good.









In general, I think to get the most out of water cooling this case you'd want to mod the bottom like the three above have done to add a 240mm radiator.

I'm still debating if I want to mod the bottom, which makes selling the case in the future difficult, or just attach a 360 or 480 externally on the rear as I've come across some people doing (which would probably yield better cooling than the 240 method--but wouldn't be as tidy looking).


----------



## fliq

Hook it up! Will have pictures soon!


----------



## slickwilly

Been doing some testing to day with my vcore to see what kind of temps I can get

with my current loop I load at 64,58,64,58 with 1.25 vcore, idle temps are 38,35,38,35

wondering if I even need a 480 rad. but I all ready have a 480 and a 2 360's
plus my Stealth GT 120


----------



## Oupavoc

finally got my packages in the mail. got the in windowless side panel and will be making a custom window. should i make it similar to the original or make it almost the same without showing the psu compartment or something like this:

http://benchmarkreviews.com/images/reviews/cases/Cooler_Master_CM690/cm690_nvidia_angle_right.jpg


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;11709189*
> finally got my packages in the mail. got the in windowless side panel and will be making a custom window. should i make it similar to the original or make it almost the same without showing the psu compartment or something like this:
> 
> http://benchmarkreviews.com/images/reviews/cases/Cooler_Master_CM690/cm690_nvidia_angle_right.jpg


you want to make the 690 boomerang?

i say just mimic rud3boy and get the similar cut with no psu


----------



## thobel




----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;11709189*
> finally got my packages in the mail. got the in windowless side panel and will be making a custom window. should i make it similar to the original or make it almost the same without showing the psu compartment or something like this:
> 
> http://benchmarkreviews.com/images/reviews/cases/Cooler_Master_CM690/cm690_nvidia_angle_right.jpg


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;11709495*
> you want to make the 690 boomerang?
> 
> i say just mimic rud3boy and get the similar cut with no psu


yeah there are three choices

original window
original window without the psu
690 boomerang

any pics of rud3boy's?


----------



## AdvanSuper

I wanted to do the MNPCTech look, but money is tight. They wanted $49.99 and I don't have a dremel nor a steady hand to do it myself lol.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;11709675*
> I wanted to do the MNPCTech look, but money is tight. They wanted $49.99 and I don't have a dremel nor a steady hand to do it myself lol.


got any links or pics to it?

I do like this look

http://benchmarkreviews.com/images/reviews/cases/Cooler_Master_CM690/cm690_nvidia_angle_right.jpg


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;11709685*
> got any links or pics to it?
> 
> I do like this look
> 
> http://benchmarkreviews.com/images/reviews/cases/Cooler_Master_CM690/cm690_nvidia_angle_right.jpg


nope dont got the pictures i know theres a thread to his case

you can always just measure and mark it to know where to cut


----------



## velocd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thobel;11709564*


How many radiators and pumps and where are they mounted? I can't see any in your photos other than what looks like a rad mounted sideways on the bottom, but I'm honestly not sure.


----------



## godofdeath

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWyojqDmUTc[/ame[/URL]]

hopefully the link works


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;11709685*
> got any links or pics to it?
> 
> I do like this look
> 
> http://benchmarkreviews.com/images/reviews/cases/Cooler_Master_CM690/cm690_nvidia_angle_right.jpg


It's the same thing rudeboy has, but MNPCTech are the people who did it.


----------



## wholeeo

Has anyone tried mounting a H70 on top of 700d/800d case with a shroud? After buying a fan, cutting it up, getting screws, I couldn't use the top mount as it runs into my motherboard,







, I could mount it on the rear but that would look nasty.


----------



## Narsil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matrices*


700D:


Very nice rig there. One quick question..... is that a fan-duct in the bottom section ? If so, where did you get it ? I have been looking for something exactly like that and was considering some type of ghetto-mod, but that looks both good and effective.


----------



## wermad

almost done...


----------



## matrices

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narsil;11722677*
> Very nice rig there. One quick question..... is that a fan-duct in the bottom section ? If so, where did you get it ? I have been looking for something exactly like that and was considering some type of ghetto-mod, but that looks both good and effective.


Thanks. Fan ducts are indeed rare these days. This is basically the only 120mm one you can find that doesn't look awful:

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/th12fandubl.html

As you can see it is light blue in color. It just looks purple in my pictures because it's attached to a purple fan.

I can't center it exactly where I want it because of the HX1000's length, but it's good enough to direct some external airflow to the larger 140mm above.


----------



## matrices

Anyone else have a problem where the HDD LED constantly flashes? Mine flashes at a set interval on idle. It does blink or fill when I do HDD-related activity, but this idle behavior is odd.

Normally I wouldn't attribute this issue to the case itself, but I don't remember this happening on my old case (or maybe it just didn't show as well so I didn't notice).


----------



## velocd

Seeking loop guidance.









Of the following loops, which is optimal for Intel 2600K (clocked above 4.5Ghz ideally) and GTX 580 SLI (clocked above 900Mhz ideally). I don't have these parts yet, waiting for Sandy Bridge to release. If you have a better loop for me please tell.























































Dual pumps is for redundancy/back up. Also I realize external radiators aren't pretty, and I could mod the top or bottom of the case for a 480 or 240, but I'm not doing any modding for my 1st water cool.


----------



## Oupavoc

I would go with #1 and maybe add an 240 at the bottom down the road.


----------



## Eagle1911

Some shots of my new 800d:







I also bought 3x Enermax Vegas DUO fans for the top which gives me Christmas feelings


----------



## thobel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd;11709764*
> How many radiators and pumps and where are they mounted? I can't see any in your photos other than what looks like a rad mounted sideways on the bottom, but I'm honestly not sure.


120.3 on top 2 single rads one on bottom one on the back


----------



## S_V(TM)

hello Everyone,,

My Small review on 800D..

PS ....

Corsair 800D is gigantic and stands proud on my Desk and i love to watch it all the time.. Before pickup I wanted to check for any sratch or dent, everyone is stunned and watching it as ONE HOT CHICK







in my Vendor shop . I felt proud of it







....

Matter:

I am somewhat not satisfied with 800D like HAF X.... Sure 800D is big and High quality cabinet.

Corsair concentrated on cable grommets everywhere but didn't put right mind on side door to have space like HAF X .. With all cables (hours of headache) still i can see side door bulge near front panel no matter how hard i try to manage cables.
*is it like this for everyone? Or me only?*

I checked there is no bent or dent on side door(Back door).. With all cables removed i see no Bulge at all. But with Just few cables it's slight odd and with ATX 24 Pin wire...I see clearly Side door bulge or pop out near front panel... That's very odd for such a costly cabinet and i didn't like it at all.. In this case , I rate cable management is pretty high in HAF X.... No matter how big or thick the wires are ,it handled quite ease without any pop-out or bulge near front or back of the case..... HAF X single side door weighed almost same as combined two doors of 800D,maybe that's why i didn't see any pop-outs in HAF X....

And also everything is very good in 800D but HDD temps have gone very high from 29-31 (HAF X) to 38-41 in 800D..

I know that this cabinet is for watercooling but didn't expect it is so bad for AIR cooling.. in Coming months i might upgrade to WC but how can i control TEMPS for HDD. Video card temps is not bad compared to HAF X.. Processor same temps in either case....

Another thing is i hate .. Front panel USB ... Ports are little loose to hold cable firmly so my 160GB WD passport will not detect. I have to use rear panel USB port to use it.. This is not the case with HAF X..

Temps:
Room Temp for 800D 22c
Room Temp for HAF X 27c
for last few days, winter kicked in suddenly ,so that's why room temps are different...

*800D*

CPU(OC)4ghz:

Idle : 34
Load: 72 (prime)

Vid card

Idle: 46
Load:76

HDD: 38
Load:42

Sys Ambient:
idle: 28
Load:34

*HAF X*
CPU(OC)4ghz:

Idle : 34
Load: 72 (prime)

Vid card :

Idle: 39-41
Load: 68-72

HDD: 28-29
Load:32

Sys Ambient: Case temp
idle: 26
Load:28

I have 3x1 TB HDD and Two 500GB HDD.

Finally I am quite satisfied with one thing for sure.. It does takes dust very low compared to HAF X.

*Rating*
800D
Looks : 8/10
Interior : 8/10
Exterior : 7.5/10
Value : 6.5/10
Performance (air) : 5/10
Space : 9/10
Cable Management : 7/10
Quality :9/10
Future Proof: 6/10

HAF X

Looks : 7.5/10
Interior : 8/10
Exterior : 7/10
Value : 8/10
Performance (air) : 8/10
Space : 8/10
Cable Management : 9/10
Quality :9/10
Future Proof: 8/10 (USB 3.0,9 PCI slots)

here are few shots.. Comments are welcome


----------



## AdvanSuper

Give me the cooler for your dominators you don't need it


----------



## S_V(TM)

sure,, If your located in my place.. I would def'ly give you...


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S_V™;11758209*
> hello Everyone,,
> 
> My Small review on 800D..


[snip]

Cool little review, some will find this useful, thanks


----------



## wermad

Almost done


----------



## hitman1985

hey guys, can ya help me out here real quick, im on the pitch to buy the case (i hope they stock it in compusa FL), does the 800d fit a tripple rad (mcr320qpk) and 12 fans up top ? (6 fans + 6 shrouds) 4 layers of 25mm fans and 1 rad pretty much the whole assembly would be ~ 5.3 inches thick... thx in advance.


----------



## wermad

an RX360 w/ push/pull fans (~109mm) barely clears the mb. if you must have all those shrouds (which w/ push/pull I don' see a dramatic difference imo) then mount it externally.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;11767326*
> an RX360 w/ push/pull fans (~109mm) barely clears the mb. if you must have all those shrouds (which w/ push/pull I don' see a dramatic difference imo) then mount it externally.


well that would make the whole purchase kinda pointless to me. i currently have a setup that would fit the rad on top externally, and it looks like crap, id like to mount it inside for the simple sake of my child not being able to grab on it and such







safety first you know.

ima look into it and see if my friend lets me measure something tomorrow, if not, i might still pick it up and just add 1 layer of fans per side and call it a day from there.

thanks for the quick reply tho


----------



## slickwilly

I posted some pic's in here of an RX360 with push/pull fans, it comes to the top edge 
of the motherboard


----------



## JMCB

So I was excited to see the 700D under my tree for X-mas. My girlfriend drove 24 miles to the Microcenter in Westmont, IL., to get the case. I even got a water cooling setup to go with it, but to my dismay, upon opening the case, I see not a 700D, but some random unpainted dirty case with no front panel, and a 800D window. It looks like I was ripped off. Even with the original receipt, are they even going to take it back? I mean, hell, the thing they sold wasn't even new.


----------



## ecaftermath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB;11775145*
> So I was excited to see the 700D under my tree for X-mas. My girlfriend drove 24 miles to the Microcenter in Westmont, IL., to get the case. I even got a water cooling setup to go with it, but to my dismay, upon opening the case, I see not a 700D, but some random unpainted dirty case with no front panel, and a 800D window. It looks like I was ripped off. Even with the original receipt, are they even going to take it back? I mean, hell, the thing they sold wasn't even new.


LMAO..pictures??


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB;11775145*
> So I was excited to see the 700D under my tree for X-mas. My girlfriend drove 24 miles to the Microcenter in Westmont, IL., to get the case. I even got a water cooling setup to go with it, but to my dismay, upon opening the case, I see not a 700D, but some random unpainted dirty case with no front panel, and a 800D window. It looks like I was ripped off. Even with the original receipt, are they even going to take it back? I mean, hell, the thing they sold wasn't even new.


they had this kind of thing happen to another member here, not with a case but with a motherboard that was a amd board in a intel packaging... he got the issue taken care of, good luck mate
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecaftermath;11775200*
> LMAO..pictures??


i guess you have never had this happen to you before. i hope it will.

it sucks to have the hopes up for something and it turns out to be crap. sry, i don't share this kind of thought with you.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB;11775145*
> So I was excited to see the 700D under my tree for X-mas. My girlfriend drove 24 miles to the Microcenter in Westmont, IL., to get the case. I even got a water cooling setup to go with it, but to my dismay, upon opening the case, I see not a 700D, but some random unpainted dirty case with no front panel, and a 800D window. It looks like I was ripped off. Even with the original receipt, are they even going to take it back? I mean, hell, the thing they sold wasn't even new.


That is absolutely terrible! I really hope you are able to resolve this in a good way. What is wrong with them.


----------



## koven

here's my 700d.. finally finished the loop yesterday


















4.2ghz ~40c OCCT


----------



## hitman1985

^^ nicely done









i think im going to roll with white sleeving as well, did you get the one from furry or mdpc ?


----------



## JMCB

Well after my frustration lowered, I decided to fully inspect the item. I'm now thinking this is more of Corsair's fault, but being that it has an 800D door, I'm still to believe it was Microcenter's. It does appear to be a 700D, but it is unpainted, stripped of all it's rubber, it's front panel/bottom feet missing, missing USB headers, and missing all the accessories. Also, is dirty.

Here's the pics:


----------



## ecaftermath

wow..you'd never have noticed it since the box is in such good condition. Probably manufacturer's defect! i wouldn't say it's dirty, it's just like a raw unfinished product off the factory! i'd contact microcenter first then corsair..and show them pictures as well for proof.


----------



## Oupavoc

WHAT you got to be kidding me...that is unacceptable imo. Corsair has been dropping the ball as of late. IDK whats going on with there quality control and customer service. IMO Corsair product quality is hitting the fan fast.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB;11775373*
> Well after my frustration lowered, I decided to fully inspect the item. I'm now thinking this is more of Corsair's fault, but being that it has an 800D door, I'm still to believe it was Microcenter's. It does appear to be a 700D, but it is unpainted, stripped of all it's rubber, it's front panel/bottom feet missing, missing USB headers, and missing all the accessories. Also, is dirty.
> 
> Here's the pics:


go to the store and return it
and ask for their managers to complain to them

if that doesnt work yell at corsair


----------



## Yukyuklee

wow I can't believe it... well maybe because I once bought a WD Caviar Black 1TB from Microcenter and when I opened it I got a WD Caviar Blue 1TB (everything was the same spec just the blue label on the HDD)


----------



## godofdeath

if the tape wasnt RETAPED then this is corsair's fault

but I would still bring it back to mc first


----------



## Oupavoc

I would return it to MC but with these pictures send an email and ***** Corsair out.


----------



## wermad

take it back, ask for the 800D as compensation or at least the left window panel door.


----------



## ckoons1

has anyone tried to fit the Silverstone CFP51 3 in 4 hdd module into the front of the Corsair 800/700D case and if yes how did it look?
thx


----------



## hitman1985

alright









i went to compusa today and came home with a trunk full of presents









heres s a couple quick snaps :


now im going to order 2 more of these screens as it seems







they are cheap and VERY nice, this weekend should be building time.


----------



## ecaftermath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


alright









i went to compusa today and came home with a trunk full of presents









now im going to order 2 more of these screens as it seems







they are cheap and VERY nice, this weekend should be building time.


Did you check if you got a dud as well?


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ecaftermath*


Did you check if you got a dud as well?










havent unpacked yet









but i just submitted the order for 2 more 23" acer screens for my eyefinity setup xD

christmas money is easy to spend







sadly i still have to buy some more parts tho


----------



## morencyam

i put my new sig rig together this morning in my 700d

a watercooling loop is soon to follow


----------



## v1ral

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morencyam*


i put my new sig rig together this morning in my 700d

a watercooling loop is soon to follow


Thanks for sharing..
Your build looks clean, nice wire management..very huge on space.. wow..
as the months go by man I want a new case.. I want to upgrade my case.. which I think won't need upgrading.. more like a side grade... aaahhh.. 
v1ral


----------



## ckoons1

Silverstone CFPF1 harddrive 4 in 3 module
has anyone tried puttin this into a Corsair 700/800D case and if yes how did it look, please?


----------



## JMCB

Just a status update on my ghetto 700D - Microcenter took it back without any questions, and even gave me back 10% of the price I paid back because of the hassle. I love the MC.

Going to get started on my setup soon. =)


----------



## S_V(TM)

@JMCB

That's great to hear.. Now enjoy your Rig in this Giant Cabinet


----------



## jp27

why do people buy 700d/800d for air cooling? i dont get it!!!

and h50/h70 counts as air cooling


----------



## hitman1985

bam, just dropped another 130 towards my rig







jab-tech will be happy to see me come back xD


----------



## S_V(TM)

@jp27

What you say is pointless mate.. No offence.

There could be several reasons. In my Case

1. I like that cabinet very well especially the design, looks, Capability.(being air cooling doesn't mean we can't go for Obsidian series
2. 800D Processor cooling performs par with other cases which are very good in air cooling.. Whether it is air or Custom water cooling ,800/700 does pretty well. Only Video card differs a lot and performs worse compared to HAF series..
3. People like to do updates regularly and i have plans to shift to WC soon.
4. *I am stupid enough







to downgrade from HAF X to 800D (Yes, you heard it right) in air cooling*...
5. etc etc

@To everyone

I am expecting second 470 today evening. SO before i pickup i need to clarify one thing and truly depends on your feedback Guys.. So please guide me...

I am stuck with three problems...

1. One extra PCI slot. ( I miss HAF X here)
2. Can't change Sound Card.
3. If i use Last 16x slot, What are the performance impact I face?

My X-Fi music card is PCI interface and if i sandwich 470's then i can't use PCI slot for sound card. So i am thinking to use Last 16x slot for second card. But i can't see another slot for vent hole of Vid card.

Can i use this vent ,for vid card vent. I know 1/4 is getting covered by cabinet.But still i think there will be room for Hot air to go out... Is it risk to use like that?










I need sound card to use becoz of my speakers. On board sound doesn't have balls and kick to run my gigaworks 7.1 speakers. so going for PCI 1x sound card which is pointless for me when current one is working like charm.
Please advise....


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S_V™;11787039*
> @jp27
> 
> What you say is pointless mate.. No offence.
> 
> There could be several reasons. In my Case
> 
> 1. I like that cabinet very well especially the design, looks, Capability.(being air cooling doesn't mean we can't go for Obsidian series
> 2. 800D Processor cooling performs par with other cases which are very good in air cooling.. Whether it is air or Custom water cooling ,800/700 does pretty well. Only Video card differs a lot and performs worse compared to HAF series..
> 3. People like to do updates regularly and i have plans to shift to WC soon.
> 4. *I am stupid enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to downgrade from HAF X to 800D (Yes, you heard it right) in air cooling*...
> 5. etc etc


he s just jealous







look at his sig, and look at most people with 800d's.

if you have the money to afford the case you like, buy it!


----------



## S_V(TM)

hello hitman, can u see my previous post again. I have some things to clarify....


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S_V™;11787318*
> hello hitman, can u see my previous post again. I have some things to clarify....


i dont see why not, besides there might not be a slot for your pci brace to lock into on the board side







other then that, i dont see an issue, so if your pci brace doesnt get in the way there, go for it. shouldnt restrict too much honestly, not like theres a ton of air going out


----------



## S_V(TM)

ok. thanks will try out. today evening.

How much performance lose will i face by using last 16x slot in my mobo.. I think it's 8X slot.. recently came to know not much difference i will loose. Is it true?


----------



## Oupavoc

SV, yes you can use the vents for a gpu, that's why it's there for. The case was behind schedule and instead of retooling the case they just added the rear vent to save time. Also u will not notice a huge hit, must likely only a few fps.


----------



## S_V(TM)

ok friends. now i feel ok to go ahead and buy the card today... And also just now,my bro is considering to take my sound card,if it is so then i'll buy PCI 1x slot X-FI platinum sound card and mostly sandwich 470's. If not i have to use last slot for 470...
thanks Guys


----------



## ~Strawberry~

I just ordered an 800d add me to the list, pics coming when I build it









Watercooling and all


----------



## hitman1985

bam, board arrived, jabtech order completed and updated, now just waiting on 2 screens and the stuff from furryletters to show up







then its building time


----------



## sivarthcaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift;11129679*
> btw this has got to be the best looking obsidian up to date, this guy is genius. Ironbird from XS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if the obsidian was just a bit smaller I would really love it!


Getting ready to put my water cooling in a 700/800d. Does anyone know what this builder used for fittings at the divider going in/out of the bottom bay? I've only seen a handful of people use those fittings that make it look neater instead of just putting the tube straight through. (bottom of second picture)


----------



## Mongol

That looks like a 1/'4' male-to-male adapter sandwiched between two compression fittings.

And I wouldn't call anyone that uses dye in their loop genius.


----------



## sivarthcaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;11798567*
> That looks like a 1/'4' male-to-male adapter sandwiched between two compression fittings.
> 
> And I wouldn't call anyone that uses dye in their loop genius.


Haha yeah I don't know, guess he has a special bond to it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mongol

YW.







I might be incorrect...I'll see what others think.

I'm in the process of picking up pieces for my loop that I missed...I was debating just pulling the tubing through, but now...I might swipe an idea.


----------



## sivarthcaz

Wouldn't that be a female to female fitting actually?


----------



## J_R_X

Op, can you add me to 700D owners, please?

*List of parts:*

CORSAIR OBSIDIAN 700D CC700D
Corsair HX 850w Sli Modular Power Supply
MSI 790FX-GD70 Motherboard
Ati Radeon XFX HD 5970 Black Edition 2Gb, 4GHz GDDR5
120GB Vertex2-E OCZSSD2-2VTXE120G VTX2E
Corsair Dominator DDR3 8Gb (2x4GB) PC3-12800(1600)
AMD - Phenom II x4 965 3.4 GHz Black Edition 125W
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Music
DVD R-DL RW Lightscribe
2x Samsung F3 Spinpoint HD103SJ SATA Hard Disk 1TB
LAMPTRON Fan Controller FC6 20W Per Channel Black Anodized

3x Black Right angle SATA cables 50cm
Akasa SATA3 6Gb/s Right Angled Cable Black 50cm
NZXT CB-24P 24Pin Black Braid Motherboard Power extension Cable 250mm
NZXT CB-8P 8 Pin Black pre-Braid Mother Board extension 250mm

Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ 5970 - Water Block
EK-Supreme HF Full Copper Universal CPU Block AMD,Intel
Laing D5 Vario Pump 12v (MCP655) 1/2" ID for Watercooling
EK-D5 X-TOP - Acetal G1/4 Rev.2
ThermoChill PA120.3 - 360 Radiator
3x Scythe Ultra Kaze 2000RPM 120 X 38mm Cooling Fan
XSPC Single 5.25" Bay Reservoir (Alu Front)
2m XSPC 1/2" ID - 3/4" OD XSPC White Hose
2x Bitspower BP-MBWP-C06 1/4" BSPP Blank Fitting - Matte Black
8x Scan 1/4" BSPP - 1/2" ID - 3/4" OD Compression Fitting - High Flow
2x 3/8 BSP Compression Fitting 1/2" ID - 3/4" OD


----------



## koven

^ nice loop.. wish the pump to rad tube was shorter though


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivarthcaz;11798699*
> Wouldn't that be a female to female fitting actually?


I'm not 100% sure...it might be a quick disconnect too now that I think about it.


----------



## J_R_X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;11798817*
> ^ nice loop.. wish the pump to rad tube was shorter though


I left some slack in te "pump to rad" and "res to pump" pipes to make draining easier. The few extra cm will in no way affect the performance.


----------



## sivarthcaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;11528857*
> Added a res to the loop


Anyone point out what fan filters those are on the top rad?


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Maybe this?


----------



## slickwilly

I believe these are the filters you are looking for
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=36_463_92

(edit)
see almost everyone has em


----------



## sivarthcaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly;11799432*
> I believe these are the filters you are looking for
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=36_463_92
> 
> (edit)
> see almost everyone has em


Thanks guys. + to you both.

Waiting for the price to drop so I can pick one of these up... hopefully within a week it drops so I can order. Getting antsy and don't wanna blow $275 on an 800d and then see the price drop


----------



## t77snapshot

I got a $150 bucks in Christmas cash and that puts my another step closer to getting the case of my dreemz.....When I get my 800D there will be big plans for wc'ing. oooooo I can't wait


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivarthcaz;11800625*
> Thanks guys. + to you both.
> 
> Waiting for the price to drop so I can pick one of these up... hopefully within a week it drops so I can order. Getting antsy and don't wanna blow $275 on an 800d and then see the price drop


Filter Right Fan Filters are great and they catch a lot of dust.

For anyone in the market there is a 700D on [H] for $175 shipped. You can always pick up an 800D side panel or add a window to the 700D panel.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1571741&highlight=700D


----------



## raizooor3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;11709806*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully the link works


***?!??!

It gets worse here: 



!


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raizooor3;11802367*
> ***?!??!
> 
> It gets worse here:
> 
> 
> 
> !


There's no pcb on that card, its just the fan and heatsink

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly;11799432*
> I believe these are the filters you are looking for
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=36_463_92


I got some of these but never used them. Didnt like the look, so i got some of these in different form and size.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_463_500_466&products_id=25552

Oh, List Updated


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;11807460*
> I got some of these but never used them. Didnt like the look, so i got some of these in different form and size.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_463_500_466&products_id=25552
> 
> Oh, List Updated


i got one of these on the back of my 700d.. works great!


----------



## Mongol

Question for the laddies that installed a 240 rad down below and a 360 up top with fans in pull...how are your temps? (preferably OC'd)

I've been told that a 240 pulling in air into the case negates the cooling ability of your 360 even with the rear mounted fan set to intake.

Now I'm not so sure I want to...I may just place the 240 on its side (no need to remove drive bay) and cutout an exhaust on the right panel.

Thoughts? (at the same time, I really don't want to ruin the nearly perfect aesthetics of a $250+ case)


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;11808506*
> Question for the laddies that installed a 240 rad down below and a 360 up top with fans in pull...how are your temps? (preferably OC'd)
> 
> I've been told that a 240 pulling in air into the case negates the cooling ability of your 360 even with the rear mounted fan set to intake.
> 
> Now I'm not so sure I want to...I may just place the 240 on its side (no need to remove drive bay) and cutout an exhaust on the right panel.
> 
> Thoughts? (at the same time, I really don't want to ruin the nearly perfect aesthetics of a $250+ case)


I scratched that idea:

1) if the bottom rad intakes air, it will pushing hot air into the top 360

2) if you change the bottom rad to exhaust air, Im only left w/ the rear fan feeding air into the top 360 rad.

tbh, I can live w/ my temps, they are still far impressive than stock, load temps:
cpu: 60c
gpu (all three): 55c

all these running on one RX360. I thought about modding the top to put in a 480, but Im tired of hacking cases, the 800D is too nice to start hacking away. I'll stay where Im at, just need to upgrade my pump.


----------



## JMCB

Add me to the club...


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;11812475*
> I scratched that idea:
> 
> 1) if the bottom rad intakes air, it will pushing hot air into the top 360
> 
> 2) if you change the bottom rad to exhaust air, Im only left w/ the rear fan feeding air into the top 360 rad.
> 
> tbh, I can live w/ my temps, they are still far impressive than stock, load temps:
> cpu: 60c
> gpu (all three): 55c
> 
> all these running on one RX360. I thought about modding the top to put in a 480, but Im tired of hacking cases, the 800D is too nice to start hacking away. I'll stay where Im at, just need to upgrade my pump.


Well, I'm on the same boat (tired of hacking up cases) but I already have this RX240 and RX360...I'm dumping about 750-800w of heat into the loop (cpu/nb+sb/580/580) wonder if I should just mount the 240 externally out back...but it's going to take away from the clean look.

Ugh. Maybe I'll stick it down below as exhaust and flip the front most fan on the rad to an intake as well as the rear case fan. Or, I'll just cut out a side panel port for exhausting 240 heat.


----------



## Oupavoc

Well you guys could install front air intake and side intake also add bottom intake and have the bottom rad mounted sideways (vertical position) exhausting air. I've seen this dne befre and it's a great idea.


----------



## Mongol

arrrgh! brainmelt! lol.

I wonder if a 120x25mm fan would fit in front between the hdd bay and front panel with a filter slapped on to it. (tight area...might have to go 120x12mm)

Install sideways with a couple of radgrills over two cutouts on the right side panel...it's facing a wall so as far as looks go, it'll be invisible. OR, lay flat on its back as an exhaust and stick a 250cfm Delta on the back of the case as an intake and go deaf.


----------



## Bastyn99

Hello Corsair Obsidian owners!
Im getting a new case in a few weeks, and the 700D is one of my options right now. I keep hearing about how the airflow is bad, but Im thinking, how bad is it really ? When I get this new case Im also gonna WC my CPU, so only my GPU will be air cooled, other than RAM and mobo ofc and other obvious parts, so I wanted to ask you guys how good a job a 700D will do keeping my GPU (and within a months 2 GPUs ) cool. I mean, it cant be worse than what I got now can it ? CM Elite 335 with one 120mm intake and exhaust fan, and even that keeps my GPU at good temps.
thank you


----------



## wermad

I keep seeing those concerns/comments for full air cooling, airflow is mediocre. for wc, as long as you have decent airflow going to the rad, you should be good. I have the rear fan and the bottom fans as intakes for my rad on top. temps are quite good for my entire build.


----------



## Bastyn99

I was kinda thinking that temps would be better if I had the two fans on top of my rad, pulling air from outside the case and pushing it through the rad, and then use the rear as exhaust, and then bottom and "modded" front fans as intake. I suppose the way youre doing it is pushing air from inside the case onto your rad. Is my way not possible, or is it just a bad idea ?


----------



## AdvanSuper

Wermad, what are your temps for you 950 just stress testing? Or better yet your GPU's and CPU under full load? I'd like to get an idea of what to expect and what your ambients are.


----------



## wermad

cpu: 60c
gpu: 55c

(if I keep the heater down







)


----------



## AdvanSuper

That's with them being under full stress? And the ambient temp?


----------



## wermad

ambient is around 23-25c. the gpu(s) shoot up 3-5c when I turn up my heater (26-28c, I like my room nice and toasty), the cpu goes up 1-2c per core (no ht). I've been running vantage and IBT for stress testing.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Alright so I should be at 70-75c with my HT on like it is now and the GPU's in the loop.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;11824772*
> Alright so I should be at 70-75c with my HT on like it is now and the GPU's in the loop.


seems ok w/ ht on and a gpu in the mix, though a bit high than what I would expect, especially from the ek. my personal experience w/ ht on and oc (4.0) I only saw a 2-3c increase.


----------



## AdvanSuper

For me my temps drop at least 10c with HT off. Right now it doesn't go over 71c with HT on and 70-75F ambient. Then again the CPU will be getting cooled first so the temps should stay the same and the GPU's might be a bit hotter since they're getting the CPU water.

If my 260 sells I'm thinking about picking up the block fittings and rad sooner, but it's hard to sell a 260 and I was banking on this one person to buy it and now they aren't responding to PM's


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;11824911*
> For me my temps drop at least 10c with HT off. Right now it doesn't go over 71c with HT on and 70-75F ambient. Then again the CPU will be getting cooled first so the temps should stay the same and the GPU's might be a bit hotter since they're getting the CPU water.
> 
> If my 260 sells I'm thinking about picking up the block fittings and rad sooner, but it's hard to sell a 260 and I was banking on this one person to buy it and now they aren't responding to PM's


Im on the same boat w/ my msi fermi, though its still newly listed


----------



## AdvanSuper

Sold my 260 and apparently I have a $100 check in the mail... They should be under water once I get moved into my new place.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Sold my 260 and apparently I have a $100 check in the mail... They should be under water once I get moved into my new place.


cool


----------



## KGIXXER7

woohoo...finally got her...can I join please


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Keep your guys eyes peeled on our website, CES starts on Wednesday this week, so you might see something interesting!


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;11847928*
> Keep your guys eyes peeled on our website, CES starts on Wednesday this week, so you might see something interesting!


ooo nice

hope its a sexier and more improved 700d


----------



## AdvanSuper

I spent all my money on a 700D I doubt I can afford anything else







.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;11847928*
> Keep your guys eyes peeled on our website, CES starts on Wednesday this week, so you might see something interesting!


I hope its a revised 800/700D w/ 480 rad support on top, and a 240/360 rad support on the bottom or the front. MOAR rad support, less hdd support please Corsair


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


Keep your guys eyes peeled on our website, CES starts on Wednesday this week, so you might see something interesting!


hmmm, I wounder whats new cooking at corsair


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


I hope its a revised 800/700D w/ 480 rad support on top, and a 240/360 rad support on the bottom or the front. MOAR rad support, less hdd support please Corsair










thissss or we could just shove all the hd to the bottom with the 480 on top


----------



## hitman1985

work in progress:

more images available in my sig link


----------



## KGIXXER7

sweet hitman


----------



## Oupavoc

So i finally got of my but and did something with me free time day. I backed up most of my stuff and went for it. I took my whole rig apart







I reinstalled everything on a box and then grabbed my case and off to work to use my workshop







So I took out the bottom hard drive cage and installed a front intake fan







also was ready to make a custom side panel with a fan, but the plain side panel i ordered had a defect in it







Contacted Corsair and should be getting my replacement panel in a few days







Will add pics later.


----------



## ErBall

I guess I'm part of the club now....


----------



## hitman1985

im not even in the owners club yet awww... ill await updates i suppose

anyways, is anyone else as lost as me? i just googled the crap out of hotswap bay issues, and its almost scary what kinda failure rate these bay's have.

heres my issue, my drives power up, but no recognition in windoze 7, some input from you folks on what this could be ? as i got two sata controllers, i just went ahead and installed the marvell driver on the rig, seemed to not have helped at all.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Have you tried bypassing the hotswap bay just to see if thats the problem?


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


Have you tried bypassing the hotswap bay just to see if thats the problem?



well, that is the problem, thats why im saying if theres a trick to it, the hdd works fine just being plugged up to the board and then rebooted you know


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;11847928*
> Keep your guys eyes peeled on our website, CES starts on Wednesday this week, so you might see something interesting!


oooh, maybe something bigger than the 800d









was about to pull the trigger next week on the 800d but perhaps ill wait for CES


----------



## schmidtc89




----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmidtc89;11865577*


woa sexy
bitspower radgard


----------



## hitman1985

hmmm, im beginning to wonder if there might be a setting that i have forgotten in the bios or what not, anyone got some input on the hotswap ordeal thats going on, maybe someone else has had this issue before, i dont know for sure if its just my board or what not, but the drives get power and spin up fine. just no recognition for some reason ;(


----------



## Mongol

You can always just remove the hotswap cards and use the bay. Only ordeal I went through with mine: not realizing they don't support sata 3 and wondering why my drive wasn't being recognized.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;11866881*
> You can always just remove the hotswap cards and use the bay. Only ordeal I went through with mine: not realizing they don't support sata 3 and wondering why my drive wasn't being recognized.


well i somehow figured this was going to happen, my hdds are now recognized, but shouldnt hot swap function as follows:

have ur rig running, add an additional hdd at any point in time and windoze initializes it like a usb drive ? or am i understanding this wrong ?

i had to restart the rig, and checked then in bios if it recognized the hdds, it did, so i rebooted, only bay 4/4 is giving me connectivity issues, its forcing me to launch startup repair and such, if i run my main hdd in it, meaning one of the 4 bays might have a bad pcb behind it.

just curious if i got that hot swap idea right or not


----------



## Mongol

Well, you (if I'm not mistaken) set the drive (in bios) to AHCI for it to be recognized as a removable drive. In essence, yes, it becomes like a massive usb drive.


----------



## godofdeath

turn on ahci for hotswap or so i heard


----------



## KGIXXER7

hmm, I put mine in AHCI right away since I was RAIDing my SSD's, and I never had a problem...recognized both ssd's, velociraptor, and 1TB caviar Black. might be the ticket?


----------



## hitman1985

guess that will be done after the next reboot









thx so far guys, ill report back if it was the solution

... after testing

it looks like ill have to re install win7 on a hdd, as my current hdd would not boot correctly once switched to ahci mode, ima go ahead and order some more hdds this week, and test it next weekend.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Can I join? Here's my modded 800D, build log in my sig. That's a 320-MCR on it's side in the bottom, 220-MCR same orientation on the opposite side, and a second 320 up top. I'll add some finished pics to the log and here once I finish cutting the exhaust holes in the doors.


DSC_4477 by SaltwaterCooled, on Flickr


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmidtc89;11865577*


very nice, well done

have you oc'd yet? how are your temps?


----------



## Oupavoc

Well the list is updated, if i missed you please pm me to be added. Thanks

Ok now here is a pic from the front, added a hole for intake


















Here a pic of the inside with the hard drive case out


----------



## sivarthcaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;11873866*
> Can I join? Here's my modded 800D, build log in my sig. That's a 320-MCR on it's side in the bottom, 220-MCR same orientation on the opposite side, and a second 320 up top. I'll add some finished pics to the log and here once I finish cutting the exhaust holes in the doors.
> 
> 
> DSC_4477 by SaltwaterCooled, on Flickr


Are those bottom rads wedged in there? or is there something holding them there


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivarthcaz;11878256*
> Are those bottom rads wedged in there? or is there something holding them there


might be fastened with a L brace on the inside


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitman1985;11867683*
> 
> ... after testing
> 
> it looks like ill have to re install win7 on a hdd, as my current hdd would not boot correctly once switched to ahci mode, ima go ahead and order some more hdds this week, and test it next weekend.


Sorry I didn't see your post earlier... Have you read this?

Even if this doesn't help, you should just be able to switch back to IDE and the drive should boot.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivarthcaz;11878256*
> Are those bottom rads wedged in there? or is there something holding them there


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitman1985;11878843*
> might be fastened with a L brace on the inside


Thought about an L brace but they fit well enough not to need it. There's enough overlap with the PSU and the little tabs in the front (inside of the HDD cage) to keep it in place, and the midplate puts enough pressure on them to keep them from tipping over. I have some rubber C-channel that stops any vibrations from being transferred/created. It really fits perfectly, a mm to either side dimensionally and it wouldn't work. I thought about using some velcro to attach the rad to the floor or midplate, but there wound up being such tight clearances that I didn't even need it. The tubing also is stiff enough to keep the rads from moving unless you really push hard on it. It's solid enough for my peace of mind... I'll post back and update my log too when the doors are finished and I get her all buttoned back up.


----------



## Jonesey I7

hey guys, buying my 800d along with MANY other parts in two weeks and have a quick question. Can I fit a Black Ice gtx xtreme with 6 yates push pull up top? I'm scared it will be too thick. And if it would be too think for it all to be inside, can I just put the pull fans on top of the case?


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


hey guys, buying my 800d along with MANY other parts in two weeks and have a quick question. Can I fit a Black Ice gtx xtreme with 6 yates push pull up top? I'm scared it will be too thick. And if it would be too think for it all to be inside, can I just put the pull fans on top of the case?


Shouldn't be a problem, there's alot of room up there- round numbers I have almost 10cm of clearance from the top of the mobo to the inner top of the case. That's a slightly conservative measurement, but close enough I'd say. If you needed to, you can put fans on both the inside and outside of the case, assuming you find the proper length screws.


----------



## tzillian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;11876230*
> Well the list is updated, if i missed you please pm me to be added. Thanks
> 
> Ok now here is a pic from the front, added a hole for intake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you also be cutting a hole on the front cover?


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzillian*
> Will you also be cutting a hole on the front cover?


No need too, so I will not be putting a hole invite aluminum front panel. The fan will be installed on the inside on the case, theres almost 1 inch of free space where the fan can intake air. It should work fine.


----------



## tzillian

i see. on to something else.
digital storm has this set up where they claim the liquid is 0 degrees. but it looks like they are just using a traditional fan and radiator set up. anybody know what kind of equipment they're using.

http://www.digitalstormonline.com/compblackops.asp

its the sub zero tech chilled at the bottom left. all i see is a rad at bottom and one at top. how are they making it so cold?


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzillian;11885694*
> i see. on to something else.
> digital storm has this set up where they claim the liquid is 0 degrees. but it looks like they are just using a traditional fan and radiator set up. anybody know what kind of equipment they're using.
> 
> http://www.digitalstormonline.com/compblackops.asp
> 
> its the sub zero tech chilled at the bottom left. all i see is a rad at bottom and one at top. how are they making it so cold?


I believe they are using tec's or peltier to cool to sub zero temps.


----------



## Lrs3329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzillian;11885694*
> i see. on to something else.
> digital storm has this set up where they claim the liquid is 0 degrees. but it looks like they are just using a traditional fan and radiator set up. anybody know what kind of equipment they're using.
> 
> http://www.digitalstormonline.com/compblackops.asp
> 
> its the sub zero tech chilled at the bottom left. all i see is a rad at bottom and one at top. how are they making it so cold?


yeah i'm interested in this myself. wonder whats really under the hood in one of those. i don't think the pics in the gallery show everything they got. cant wait till someone buys one and dissect it for us


----------



## slickwilly

Tec's, Peltier, same thing
They state that it use's a tec chiller but they do not show a pic of it


----------



## tzillian

and their picture shows rads too. with the tec chiller you wouldnt need rads would you?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;11885357*
> No need too, so I will not be putting a hole invite aluminum front panel. The fan will be installed on the inside on the case, theres almost 1 inch of free space where the fan can intake air. It should work fine.


Man I really need to buy myself a dremel. Have you noticed any drops in temps?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tzillian*


and their picture shows rads too. with the tec chiller you wouldnt need rads would you?


Gotta cool the hot side of the TEC with something...


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


Gotta cool the hot side of the TEC with something...


So umm any hints as to when we might except to see some exciting stuff from Corsair at CES? i needs a new case


----------



## Mongol

If you call it a 900D with pre-fab top ready to accept a 120.4 radiator, and bottom pre-fab'd and ready for a 120.2 rad or 120.3, along with intakes in the front, I'm going to be a sad panda.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay;11902492*
> So umm any hints as to when we might except to see some exciting stuff from Corsair at CES? i needs a new case


650d is ur answer


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;11905047*
> 650d is ur answer


i hope not, i want bigger than the 800d not smaller lol


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay;11905058*
> i hope not, i want bigger than the 800d not smaller lol


well unless corsair is hiding more than the h60 and 650d then i doubt it

tj07 is bigger somewhat


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;11905157*
> well unless corsair is hiding more than the h60 and 650d then i doubt it
> 
> tj07 is bigger somewhat


yeah i took a look at the tj07 but i dont like the silver interior and going by the dimensions off of newegg the 800d is a bit bigger. For the price of the tj07 as well its in mountain mod case territory which im considering as well


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay;11905989*
> yeah i took a look at the tj07 but i dont like the silver interior and going by the dimensions off of newegg the 800d is a bit bigger. For the price of the tj07 as well its in mountain mod case territory which im considering as well


Not to self promote, but take a look at my build log in my sig, I turned my 800D into something similar to a TJ-07 with the rad layout in the bottom. I'd love to see the concept catch on with other 7/800D owners!


----------



## wermad

buy LittleDevils V8 design, tweak it a bit, then call it 1000D


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay;11905058*
> i hope not, i want bigger than the 800d not smaller lol


You're in the minority! The 800D is one of the biggest cases out there.

We're looking at renovating it but it won't be anytime soon. Takes a long time to tool up cases, so if you have requests, now's the time.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;11907156*
> *buy LittleDevils V8 design, tweak it a bit, then call it 1000D*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;11907295*
> You're in the minority! The 800D is one of the biggest cases out there.
> 
> We're looking at renovating it but it won't be anytime soon. Takes a long time to tool up cases, *so if you have requests, now's the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Look above









Link to said case
http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/829595-littledevil-pc-v8-watercooling-cases-pics.html


----------



## CorsairGeorge

deleted


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;11907295*
> You're in the minority! The 800D is one of the biggest cases out there.
> 
> We're looking at renovating it but it won't be anytime soon. Takes a long time to tool up cases, so if you have requests, now's the time.


Extend the bottom grill all the way along the length of the case to help those of us who add more rads down there... I'd love to see better venting for the 140 on the hot swap rack, but I'm not sure how to do it. Also the addition of a backside-mount for a push/pull setup on the hotswap rack would let you draw in more air from behind the mobo tray, there are already nice perforations along the back to help with this, behind the IO plate. I'll add more as I think of it.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;11907295*
> You're in the minority! The 800D is one of the biggest cases out there.
> 
> We're looking at renovating it but it won't be anytime soon. Takes a long time to tool up cases, so if you have requests, now's the time.


Im just crazy like that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;11907347*
> Look above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to said case
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/829595-littledevil-pc-v8-watercooling-cases-pics.html


Very nice stuff! but waaaay outta my price range lol thats like 2x the price of the 800d. Right now im looking at the MM U2-UFO but the 800d is still in the running


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay;11908197*
> Im just crazy like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice stuff! but waaaay outta my price range lol thats like 2x the price of the 800d. Right now im looking at the MM U2-UFO but the 800d is still in the running


yes, LittleDevil's V8 is really expensive, more expensive than my old Mountain Mods Extended Ascension ($550). plus almost $100 in shipping to the US. But this guy is a true innovator as he is actually designing and building a case for the true enthusiast, especially water. Corsair being larger, can charge less for a case but has to design it to appeal to more people. its like ferrari vs pagani


----------



## Timechange01

Add me to the list please









My $9 fan controller:


















Completely hidden when door is closed.

My build:


----------



## KGIXXER7

Looks real nice Timechange









I like the white tubing in there


----------



## Timechange01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KGIXXER7*


Looks real nice Timechange









I like the white tubing in there


Thanks mate!


----------



## Diplo

hello guys,

quick question: get my 700d tomorrow, can i use the eATX holes for my res? or do you guys drilled extra holes?

thanks.


----------



## QuadDamage

Do you guys really think the 700 and 800 are worth the money or should I just look at MT mods.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuadDamage;11913899*
> Do you guys really think the 700 and 800 are worth the money or should I just look at MT mods.


well its up to you really. The corsair Cases are more refined imo the mm cases have a bit foing for them though. Mostly for space.
For wire management the corsair wins mm cases are pretty much plate cases if you look at them closely I've seen great builds with them but the cabling doesn't look as clean as the corsair
V1ral


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diplo;11913764*
> hello guys,
> 
> quick question: get my 700d tomorrow, can i use the eATX holes for my res? or do you guys drilled extra holes?
> 
> thanks.


I think most use that location, I'm not sure what the thread is on the res brackets, but it it doesn't fit the standoff holes you can always drill them out to the right diameter and through-bolt them.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuadDamage;11913899*
> Do you guys really think the 700 and 800 are worth the money or should I just look at MT mods.


The corsair its worth every penny (if you find it on special better yet) since it has so many little details. Mountain Mods are huge and great for big water projects, but you'll miss the fine little details its missing (wire management, drive bay system, etc).


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;11915973*
> The corsair its worth every penny (if you find it on special better yet) since it has so many little details. Mountain Mods are huge and great for big water projects, but you'll miss the fine little details its missing (wire management, drive bay system, etc).


When/where are these specials you speak of.. I wonder why it's still so expensive for this case..
haha
I would pay 225 for it but not almost 300 man.. ****.
v1ral


----------



## wholeeo

Micro Center, I got mine for $180 with a $40 mail in rebate, $140 700D ftw.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo;11916566*
> Micro Center, I got mine for $180 with a $40 mail in rebate, $140 700D ftw.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


same as me, plus i got the 800d side panel for $0.01 with the 700d

still waiting on that MIR though


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral;11916358*
> When/where are these specials you speak of.. I wonder why it's still so expensive for this case..
> haha
> I would pay 225 for it but not almost 300 man.. ****.
> v1ral


holidays are over so you missed the sales, keep an eye for future ones. as many have said, you can score one for under $250 (800D) and $150 (700D).


----------



## Oupavoc

Ok a few things updated. The owners list was updated. Also added a new sub section for the new 650D. Also for some reason the banners url dont exist no more so changed it to the Corsair logo and re-added some pics that were also not working. Looks like corsair updated its site and does thing got deleted. Also added pics of the 650d.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;11917075*
> Ok a few things updated. The owners list was updated. Also added a new sub section for the new 650D. Also for some reason the banners url dont exist no more so changed it to the Corsair logo and re-added some pics that were also not working. Looks like corsair updated its site and does thing got deleted. Also added pics of the 650d.


That intake fan you added to the front of your case, did it help temps at all?


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo;11917170*
> That intake fan you added to the front of your case, did it help temps at all?


Rig not up and running, my parts are currently on a bench, I will report here with results as soon as its up and running, currently im putting my H2O loop together







. But imo that one fan will make a huge difference imo.


----------



## KGIXXER7

Hey Oupavoc/ members,

I had some extra time and figured I would try and give something back. If you want to use it cool...if not, or if you want it changed... that's cool too


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGIXXER7;11918136*
> Hey Oupavoc/ members,
> 
> I had some extra time and figured I would try and give something back. If you want to use it cool...if not, or if you want it changed... that's cool too


I <3 it!!!


----------



## KGIXXER7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;11918280*
> I <3 it!!!


----------



## wermad

just need to fix the word "club", its a bit overwhelmed by the clouds. other than that, I like the whole noir feeling to it, fitting since the obsidian is black.


----------



## KGIXXER7

any better?


----------



## Oupavoc

OP updated


----------



## KGIXXER7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;11919112*
> OP updated


----------



## wermad

awesome


----------



## AdvanSuper

Debating if I should use the left over money I have for a window or just save it for something later. I do have this fancy cathode in my case now...


----------



## wermad

MicroCenter has the 800D door for $30

http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0347210


----------



## AdvanSuper

Yeah, but I don't like how the bottom chamber is shown.


----------



## wermad

buy a window kit


----------



## AdvanSuper

I was just going to send it to MNPCTech and have them do it. I don't have the steadiest hand and want it to look like the 800D window, but not show the bottom chamber.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


I was just going to send it to MNPCTech and have them do it. I don't have the steadiest hand and want it to look like the 800D window, but not show the bottom chamber.


just use some matte black vinyl to cover up the bottom of the 800d window







.

save some money for some more upgrades later


----------



## AdvanSuper

EL OH EL ghet-toe. I'll look at my options haha.


----------



## sivarthcaz

Here she is, swapped everything over from an ATCS 840 yesterday. Been liking the look of the white, so I went with it.



http://imgur.com/jqhg2




http://imgur.com/uX0Im


I was able to get the bottom hard drive cage out with a pair of hefty tin snips and flathead screwdriver, using the snips as a hammer and basically just knocking the rivets off, didn't take much at all. Actually think it would take less time doing it that way than with a dremel or whatever. Still need to cut out the bottom a little for some more ventilation, and add a support bracket for the divider due to some sag, but that's going to have to wait. Still have awesome temps, couldn't be happier with this case


----------



## ShadoX

I just bought one of these giant suckers







Can't wait to start building it

*Glares at local WC'ing suppliers for taking so long with my new tubing...*

After i took it out to photo it, i wrapped it all back up, slipped it back in the big ass box and hid it behind the lounge so it won't get hurt











Can i join the club please







(I'll PM the man soon)


----------



## Adrev

Hey guys

Ill be joining in with the 800D fun soon but I wanted to ask a couple of questions about fans in this case. Specifically in the bottom cooling zone where the PSU is mounted.

Can you mount a fan on the bottom of the case to suck air in directly from underneath to aid the fan that is sitting under the partition? If so what size can you use?


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrev;11923481*
> Hey guys
> 
> Ill be joining in with the 800D fun soon but I wanted to ask a couple of questions about fans in this case. Specifically in the bottom cooling zone where the PSU is mounted.
> 
> Can you mount a fan on the bottom of the case to suck air in directly from underneath to aid the fan that is sitting under the partition? If so what size can you use?


140mm and 120mm would be fine, although the grill wouldn't allow you to screw down the fan.


----------



## mastical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivarthcaz;11921931*
> Here she is, swapped everything over from an ATCS 840 yesterday. Been liking the look of the white, so I went with it.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> I was able to get the bottom hard drive cage out with a pair of hefty tin snips and flathead screwdriver, using the snips as a hammer and basically just knocking the rivets off, didn't take much at all. Actually think it would take less time doing it that way than with a dremel or whatever. Still need to cut out the bottom a little for some more ventilation, and add a support bracket for the divider due to some sag, but that's going to have to wait. Still have awesome temps, couldn't be happier with this case


What size tubing is that? I switched to white 1/2 yesterday, it almost looks too big, maybe its just me.


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis;11923868*
> 140mm and 120mm would be fine, although the grill wouldn't allow you to screw down the fan.


Ahh right I see. I did wonder and couldn't find any info on the problem anywhere. I suppose I could mount it some other way to stop it moving.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrev;11924258*
> Ahh right I see. I did wonder and couldn't find any info on the problem anywhere. I suppose I could mount it some other way to stop it moving.


Yes you can add a fan there, the best fit is for 120mm. I just use those plastic machine screws with washers and nut. Works great.


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;11924384*
> Yes you can add a fan there, the best fit is for 120mm. I just use those plastic machine screws with washers and nut. Works great.


Cheers Oupavoc.

Im guessing you just use the holes in the grill? If so does the filter slip underneath OK?


----------



## QuadDamage

I'm buying a 800D for a killer deal today from Craiglist. I'm going to open it and check it out before? Is anyone making any fakes? Is there something I should look for. The guy said it's new in the box. Can't say how much I'm paying, but's it's a damn deal.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrev;11924679*
> Cheers Oupavoc.
> 
> Im guessing you just use the holes in the grill? If so does the filter slip underneath OK?


Yeah the filter goes right over it no problem, just make sure that the screw goes in the outside of the case(where filter is and the nut from the inside








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuadDamage;11924826*
> I'm buying a 800D for a killer deal today from Craiglist. I'm going to open it and check it out before? Is anyone making any fakes? Is there something I should look for. The guy said it's new in the box. Can't say how much I'm paying, but's it's a damn deal.


Well, i never heard about anyone making fakes, would kinda be pointless imo. But i would just check it out first before giving him the money and grabbing the case.


----------



## sivarthcaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastical;11924029*
> what size tubing is that? I switched to white 1/2 yesterday, it almost looks too big, maybe its just me.


1/2 id 3/4 od


----------



## KGIXXER7

did a little modification to my optical drive today. Need to fine tune it some but it's good enough for right now.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;11920161*
> Yeah, but I don't like how the bottom chamber is shown.


squeeze a sheet of carbon fiber between the 'top floor' and bottom floor like I did.









I'll post a clear shot of it when I get home...there's a picture floating around in here somewhere, I'm just too lazy to search..lol.


----------



## QuadDamage

Can someone pull up a picture of the USB side of the 800D


----------



## KGIXXER7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuadDamage;11925603*
> Can someone pull up a picture of the USB side of the 800D


do you mean the back? where the I/O panel is an all that?


----------



## QuadDamage

The front IO panel has USB's in front correct I haven't seen a picture of that or are people doing custom front IO for this case


----------



## KGIXXER7

they have a picture of it here, scroll to the right a bit and it should show up.

http://www.corsair.com/cases/obsidian-series/obsidian-series-800d.html


----------



## Axon14

Corsair just announced its mid-tower Obsidian 650dw casing. Looks sick to me:


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGIXXER7;11925473*
> did a little modification to my optical drive today. Need to fine tune it some but it's good enough for right now.


Can the XSPC reservoir be pushed in further back so that the stock bay covers can be used to hide it?


----------



## KGIXXER7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo;11925990*
> Can the XSPC reservoir be pushed in further back so that the stock bay covers can be used to hide it?


I set up my hoses for the location it is at...but if you planned on covering it, it will move back easy enough, and would be pretty easy :cheers


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGIXXER7;11926062*
> I set up my hoses for the location it is at...but if you planned on covering it, it will move back easy enough, and would be pretty easy :cheers


Nice, can't wait to receive everything.


----------



## KGIXXER7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo;11926946*
> Nice, can't wait to receive everything.


make sure to take pics


----------



## QuadDamage

JUST Got my 800 D







WOW this thing is huge. I got it for a killer deal!

LOVE IT SO FAR







I'll join the club







Way nicer then my P182, can't wait to put my water in it


----------



## KGIXXER7

sweet Quad...gratz


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadoX;11923041*
> I just bought one of these giant suckers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to start building it
> 
> *Glares at local WC'ing suppliers for taking so long with my new tubing...*
> 
> After i took it out to photo it, i wrapped it all back up, slipped it back in the big ass box and hid it behind the lounge so it won't get hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i join the club please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'll PM the man soon)


Sure your not just hiding it from the misses ?


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo;11925990*
> Can the XSPC reservoir be pushed in further back so that the stock bay covers can be used to hide it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGIXXER7;11926062*
> I set up my hoses for the location it is at...but if you planned on covering it, it will move back easy enough, and would be pretty easy :cheers


It can't be moved back. I tried with mine, but the edges of the front of the res are wider than the rest of the res.


----------



## KGIXXER7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;11928634*
> It can't be moved back. I tried with mine, but the edges of the front of the res are wider than the rest of the res.


well hell, i though I had mine back further...my bad


----------



## wholeeo

:sadsmiley


----------



## KGIXXER7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo;11928832*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sadsmiley


I'm sure you could figure out a way to cover it up if you wanted, just not as easy as sliding it backwards

you can do it


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGIXXER7;11928885*
> I'm sure you could figure out a way to cover it up if you wanted, just not as easy as sliding it backwards
> 
> you can do it


Yeah, I might have to go shopping for a dremel this weekend,


----------



## KGIXXER7

or a hammer


----------



## wermad

i might pick up a 240, so that means Im going bust out my B&D rotary to pull out that bottom hdd cage


----------



## KGIXXER7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;11929063*
> i might pick up a 240, so that means Im going bust out my B&D rotary to pull out that bottom hdd cage


watch out people:gunner:

laying it flat or sideways?


----------



## Adrev

Forgot to ask earlier but does/has anyone have/got this for their 800D? Or anything similar. I will be buying this or something like it but I was hoping to find something which wasn't branded. I don't mind its not the end of the world but it would look a bit better just plain.


----------



## wermad

flat on the bottom, typical bottom 240 mod.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrev;11929223*
> Forgot to ask earlier but does/has anyone have/got this for their 800D? Or anything similar. I will be buying this or something like it but I was hoping to find something which wasn't branded. I don't mind its not the end of the world but it would look a bit better just plain.


you can always buy the 3 front panel pieces instead of a solid one that wont have the lian li on it


----------



## wermad

Antec:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=71_211&products_id=29149


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;11929312*
> Antec:
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=71_211&products_id=29149


Thanks for that dude unfortunately I'm in the UK









If I wasn't selling my 1200 I would attempt a cheap mod but, yea, I am selling it haha


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;11929227*
> flat on the bottom, typical bottom 240 mod.


that's exactly what I'm doing.








that whole laying on its side thing just didn't appeal to me.

flat on back, exhausting with a fan slapped in the front as an intake..scythe 120x12mm (slim) high speed should be enough.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrev;11929223*
> Forgot to ask earlier but does/has anyone have/got this for their 800D? Or anything similar. I will be buying this or something like it but I was hoping to find something which wasn't branded. I don't mind its not the end of the world but it would look a bit better just plain.


sand it off and paint it black?


----------



## koven

eh, they make one without the badge










http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12251/cpa-532/Lian_Li_Triple_525_Bay_120mm_Fan_Module_-_Black_BZ-502B_.html


----------



## koven

and here's someone that did this.. i recall he said temps dropped ~6c or something like that.. it'll depend on what fan you use, but it definitely helps airflow


----------



## Adrev

Cheers Koven! Yea I have seen the one without the branding but I cannot find it anywhere as being available in the UK. I might email Lian Li and enquire. I want to do pretty much exactly what the person has done in those pictures albeit with a different fan controller.

Any idea who'c PC that is? With a bit of luck they may be from UK and they could help me out haha.


----------



## Narsil

The Lian Li WITH the logo on it is called the BZ-502B ( I think that's the correct part number.) B for black, A for silver/Aluminum

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10894/cpa-393/Lian_Li_Triple_525_Bay_120mm_Fan_Module_-_Silver_BZ-502A_.html?tl=c241s612b3

Not sure how well / if it fits in the 800D.

Now, the one with NO logo is made specially for a Lian-Li module case, the 343.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5433/cpa-155/Lian_Li_Triple_525_Bay_120mm_Fan_Module_-_Black_CCFANMODULE.html?tl=c241s612b3

I can confirm that this one does fit into the 3 drive bays of the 800D, since I have one sitting in a new, far-from-complete 800D. Friction fit, nice and tight so won't wiggle loose, but no way to screw it in easily.

Wish I could take credit for the idea, but props to member "shiarua", check it out :
http://www.overclock.net/9955822-post13.html

Hope that helps.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Prepare for a good amount of dust with any intake fan.


----------



## wermad

Im thinking of modding the hot swap bays, man those things just irk the heck out of me (I traded my old case for the 800d). I just want to pull out all that junk and add a fan cooling system in there to help w/ intake.


----------



## AdvanSuper

I'm getting impatient... I want to move into my new place and get all my stuff already for the 470's


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narsil;11932521*
> The Lian Li WITH the logo on it is called the BZ-502B ( I think that's the correct part number.) B for black, A for silver/Aluminum
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10894/cpa-393/Lian_Li_Triple_525_Bay_120mm_Fan_Module_-_Silver_BZ-502A_.html?tl=c241s612b3
> 
> Not sure how well / if it fits in the 800D.
> 
> Now, the one with NO logo is made specially for a Lian-Li module case, the 343.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5433/cpa-155/Lian_Li_Triple_525_Bay_120mm_Fan_Module_-_Black_CCFANMODULE.html?tl=c241s612b3
> 
> I can confirm that this one does fit into the 3 drive bays of the 800D, since I have one sitting in a new, far-from-complete 800D. Friction fit, nice and tight so won't wiggle loose, but no way to screw it in easily.
> 
> Wish I could take credit for the idea, but props to member "shiarua", check it out :
> http://www.overclock.net/9955822-post13.html
> 
> Hope that helps.


Cheers! Massive help. Hoes yours look atm? And I thought they had dust filters. Im looking at the scythe karms bay too as I know it deffinetly has a filter andI can change the fan on it too.


----------



## halukkilic

Add me to the list please, here is my baby


----------



## KGIXXER7

very nice haluk...nice and clean :cheers


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated...its growing nicely









Great job everyone, nice rigs


----------



## Mongol

Forgot to post this...how i blocked off the psu bay on my 800.
Just a .025" thick sheet of carbon fiber from dragonplate.com cut to spec and muscled in to place.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mongol

You know you're an OCN addict when you post from your phone and pc...lol.

I can post the exact measurement after I disassemble my 800 and build my loop.


----------



## Draggin

update on my case.


----------



## Adrev

Hey Draggin. Nice Front fan mod. Is that a whole piece or 3 covers with a fan mounted inside? I've been asking over the last couple of pages how I could go about doing the same thing that's all. Cheers


----------



## gerrardo

Can I join?




































Sorry for the grainy medicore photos, I have a crap camera but I am trying to get a hold of a buddy who has a DSLR to get a few shots that do it justice.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;11929227*
> flat on the bottom, typical bottom 240 mod.


Put it on its side, then you can get two down there, like me


----------



## KGIXXER7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerrardo;11940432*
> Can I join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the grainy medicore photos, I have a crap camera but I am trying to get a hold of a buddy who has a DSLR to get a few shots that do it justice.


I'm sure you can...nice rig:drunken:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;11944484*
> Put it on its side, then you can get two down there, like me


I am def doing one in between the cpu and gpu. will work until I can get dual loop going


----------



## gerrardo

Thanks!







It was my first real attempt at a full mod, but of course it is never fully "done"


----------



## wermad

bottom rad mod here I come


----------



## AdvanSuper

wai?


----------



## QuadDamage

Can someone post how they would put in a USB 3X front to this case and also how you are mounting your SSD Drives in this case? Pictures?

I have the ASUS P87 Deluxe and It has front USB in a box, not sure how to mount this thing.


----------



## wermad

Well, Im taking the case to some good ol' modding. pics to come. hint, hot swap system has been changed


----------



## KGIXXER7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;11958355*
> Well, Im taking the case to some good ol' modding. pics to come. hint, hot swap system has been changed


waiting for pics......


----------



## Mongol

I'm debating removing that whole hot-swap nonsense and converting it into a standard 4HDD bay. You guys think a cordless dremel with a diamond cutting wheel can easily cut the bottom of the case out? I know it's drill bit can pop the rivets off.

Just waiting on one last part to start tearing it down.


----------



## Draggin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adrev*


Hey Draggin. Nice Front fan mod. Is that a whole piece or 3 covers with a fan mounted inside? I've been asking over the last couple of pages how I could go about doing the same thing that's all. Cheers


Its from my old antec 900.

Its a hard drive cage essentially. Just has a fan mount at the end.

http://store.antec.com/Product/acces...5-30044-5.aspx


----------



## wermad

damn, removing the hot swamp was a puzzle to figure, only four screws (which two I stripped the head) attach to the case. there are two rubber pads on the top of the swap bays and a large rubber pad at the bottom, figuring the top was ok, but the bottom took some time and persuasion to remove.


----------



## QuadDamage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QuadDamage*


Can someone post how they would put in a USB 3X front to this case and also how you are mounting your SSD Drives in this case? Pictures?

I have the ASUS P87 Deluxe and It has front USB in a box, not sure how to mount this thing.


http://blog.corsair.com/wp-content/u...SD-Mounted.jpg

Found the solution for myself, easy fix









Any info on fitting the P87 Deluxe USB 3 front port into this case?


----------



## wermad

hot swap removed and will be rotated 90°, bottom section rotated 180°, I'll be cutting a 135mm hole on the whole area for the psu fan intake.


























































































^^^test mounting my rx360 in lieu of rx240 (pending delivery), most holes line up quite nicely.


----------



## KGIXXER7

sweet...so you are moving the PSU to the front of the case? just going by the looks of your test mount


----------



## wermad

nope, psu is still in the back, the bottom panel was rotated 180Â° for the bottom rad I will be mounting, I need to cut a 135-140mm hole for the psu. I had always suspected that the panel could be rotated, after extensive practice hacking my old HAF 932


----------



## KGIXXER7

ahhh, I gotcha, didn't see you rotated it...nice job


----------



## QuadDamage

I'm waiting on my DD monsoon







should be nice


----------



## wermad

Hot-swap bays are 90° w/ push/pull fans







, bottom 180° w/ new fan cut-out for the psu, ready for the 240 rad


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Great stuff Wermad, I really like that concept!


----------



## tzillian

nice wermad, will you be cutting a hole in the front door for fresh air?


----------



## QuadDamage

During the Build 

















I'm cleaning my water block today and Rad, will run with the stock cooler for 2 days until I get my DD monsoon

2ed GTX coming soon, still in my other machine


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzillian;11969349*
> nice wermad, will you be cutting a hole in the front door for fresh air?


nope, I removed the door and the plastic housing on the front face panel. this leaves a gap inside the front panel and air will be drawn through the bottom (where you stick your hand to pull out the panel). Surprisingly, almost four drive bay covers fit where the door once was. a little bit of machining the bottom and all will fit snug, atm the top bay cover is about 95% on there but it could hardly be noticed.


----------



## slickwilly

wermad I see from your pic's that you did not remove the top cover

I removed mine so that I could cut the top out for my RX480

It was necessary to remove the mother board tray first, but that was easy 3 rivets and a few screws, one gentle tap and it was out


----------



## Elite-

Finally decided to take pictures of my rig with the XSPC Rasa Kit installed.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly;11974170*
> wermad I see from your pic's that you did not remove the top cover
> 
> I removed mine so that I could cut the top out for my RX480
> 
> It was necessary to remove the mother board tray first, but that was easy 3 rivets and a few screws, one gentle tap and it was out


Im keeping the RX360, plus an RX240, both should be good enough for my loop.

Removing the hot swap bays was a real pita. once removed, it was easy to remove the bottom hdd cage. the bottom section was also easy too.


----------



## AlanScott

upgrade from my old storm sniper black case



















still a few more plexiglass panels to install, plus water cooling install in the coming weeks.


----------



## KGIXXER7

very nice looking alan:cheers:

I like the plexi covering up the bottom compartment...may have to do a little follow the leader on this one


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated, nicely done everyone









Here are a few recent pics of mine, back on air water loop leaked.


----------



## mastical

My work in progress.


----------



## Mongol

Oh noes Oupa, don't say loop leaked.


----------



## Shadowtroop

So i just bought myself an 800d









ive been pondering it for a while but i finally pulled the trigger, i hope it serves me better than my HAF 932 which i loved

ill post some pics when it arrives


----------



## Alex132

Sign me up! Love my 800D already, its just so goddamn clean


----------



## odin2free

Ohhh Old pics i still have hahahah
well 700D status

I dont have a camera right now but its alot cleaner then this
Im also going nto be doing sleeving when sleeves come in


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;11986651*
> Sign me up! Love my 800D already, its just so goddamn clean


Haha too much wasted space mate... put some rotating knives or children in there!


----------



## JorundJ

Hmm, I think corsair has reached the sweet spot for me with their new 650D, would love to make a WC build in it. tho my only complain is, why 200 bloody dollars!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariusz803;11993895*
> Haha too much wasted space mate... put some rotating knives or children in there!


XD

Actually waiting to get 360 rad on top for watercooling


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JorundJ;11994041*
> Hmm, I think corsair has reached the sweet spot for me with their new 650D, would love to make a WC build in it. tho my only complain is, why 200 bloody dollars!


Hehe nope too small for me. But i like how they are trying to actually make it look different. For example the 800D and 700D were way too similar in size and features, poor decision on their part.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;11994114*
> XD
> 
> Actually waiting to get 360 rad on top for watercooling


Now that is doing the case some justice. Keep us posted.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariusz803;11994314*
> Now that is doing the case some justice. Keep us posted.


Well I can tell you this, I am short of money to import it from USA XD


----------



## QuadDamage

Post some pics of where you guys mounted your SSD. I was reading on the 800D that hot swappable only does SATA 2 that is really whack. I have a SATA 3 drive I have running near the CD rom slot, but what is everyone else doing to keep it clean


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuadDamage;11997453*
> Post some pics of where you guys mounted your SSD. I was reading on the 800D that hot swappable only does SATA 2 that is really whack. I have a SATA 3 drive I have running near the CD rom slot, but what is everyone else doing to keep it clean


You can put it anywhere lol, hot swappable bays, down below them or even behind the back cover to hide it all together!


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuadDamage;11997453*
> Post some pics of where you guys mounted your SSD. I was reading on the 800D that hot swappable only does SATA 2 that is really whack. I have a SATA 3 drive I have running near the CD rom slot, but what is everyone else doing to keep it clean


I'd show off your SSD instead of putting it in the swap bays. I put mine on the main shelf by some case badges.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Hehe nope too small for me. But i like how they are trying to actually make it look different. For example the 800D and 700D were way too similar in size and features, poor decision on their part


Corsair actually did this purpose, some customers did not need or want the hot swap drive bays, but did like the size of the case


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariusz803;11998614*


uber build


----------



## AdvanSuper

I need a window now since I have a place to display my case...


----------



## mastical

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


I need a window now since I have a place to display my case...


Got a Micro Center near by? $30 there.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastical*


Got a Micro Center near by? $30 there.


i suggested that to him but he don't like the design.


----------



## Mongol

Buy some acrylic/lexan from grainger.com, get a dremel with diamond cutting wheel, mod that side panel yourself!


----------



## AdvanSuper

It was though about, but I don't have a dremel and if I did I do not have a steady hand or would be able to do the type of cut/shape I want.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mariusz803*












Enough tubing? :O


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leon777;12006008*
> Enough tubing? :O


No needs one more video card with a water block


----------



## Alex132

What do you guys think of this loop order;


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


*snip*


Res above pump...always...preferably feeding it directly.


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


What do you guys think of this loop order;
http://i844.photobucket.com/albums/ab9/thealex132/Corsair-800dgallery6.jpg[IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
id put the rear fan as intake.. i dont think the bottom 140 is enough


----------



## wermad




----------



## n3tr0m

Just ordered my new Corsair 800D to. And yesterday i recieved three Noctua NF-S12B FLX. My plan for this case is air cooling to start with:

Rear fan: Replaced with a Corsair H70 (Intake)

Top of the case: The three Noctua NF-S12B FLX, all as exhaust

Bottom: (right next to the PSU): Stock fan + one more (the one i removed from the rear of the case).

Anyone got something to say/ or is it something better i could do to max out the airflow?


----------



## Shadowtroop

case arrived today


















will be migrating my current sig rig to this one


----------



## CH4PZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


What do you guys think of this loop order;










you want your res above your pump, the idea is so your pump has less chance running dry, and well, water dont run uphill, lol


----------



## For Victory

I'm thinking of going water cooling and getting one of these cases in a couple of months. I know next to nothing about water cooling. Is the danger greater than the benefit? I love how the 800/700D look but right now I'm an air cooler.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *For Victory*


I'm thinking of going water cooling and getting one of these cases in a couple of months. I know next to nothing about water cooling. Is the danger greater than the benefit? I love how the 800/700D look but right now I'm an air cooler.


the corsair is a good water cooling case. as long as you do things right, water is safe and will yield great temperatures. for a starter kit, look into the XSPC Rasa kits, they include everything to get started except distilled water (which is cheap) and silver or biocide (both inexpensive too). Check out the water cooling section for more info. good luck


----------



## Alex132

So is this better?









Btw; these are the parts I'm thinking of getting;









Also lol.... shipping here is.. >_<


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Res goes above pump^^









edit: You probably also want 1/2'' ID by 3/4'' OD tubing. 7/16'' ID might fit but it will be pretty tight.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby;12013716*
> Res goes above pump^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: You also want 1/2'' ID by 3/4'' OD tubing.


Edited thanks









I got told I should use 7/16 hmmm... will change








Also do I need anymore like nozzle-link-shiny-thingies?
I'm a total noob at WC lol!


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Hey, you gotta learn it somewhere...

Sorry, I sneaked an edit in my previous post... you can use 7/16'' ID, the fit is just tight and you might have to soak the ends of the tubing in hot water to get them on the barbs (nozzle-link-shiny-thingies). 1/2'' ID is just easier to work with IMO.

6 barbs should be enough, but considering the (low) price of the barbs versus the (really high) cost and time of shipping I might order one or two extra just to be safe. That's just me though.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby;12013934*
> Hey, you gotta learn it somewhere...
> 
> Sorry, I sneaked an edit in my previous post... you can use 7/16'' ID, the fit is just tight and you might have to soak the ends of the tubing in hot water to get them on the barbs (nozzle-link-shiny-thingies). 1/2'' ID is just easier to work with IMO.
> 
> 6 barbs should be enough, but considering the (low) price of the barbs versus the (really high) cost and time of shipping I might order one or two extra just to be safe. That's just me though.


Are these good tubing/barbs?
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=3979
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=23367


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12013658*
> So is this better?
> 
> Btw; these are the parts I'm thinking of getting;


Get the ek reservoir for the Jingway pump (the ek pump). its positioned properly for the pump you selected









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_318_659&products_id=26774


----------



## AdvanSuper

New place


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Here is my rig fully rebuit with a 2600K and a GTX 580.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12014219*
> Are these good tubing/barbs?
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=3979
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=23367


I haven't used those barbs, but they're Danger Den so I'd assume they are of decent quality. I have used Primoflex tubing and is is excellent - easy to work with and looks nice.


----------



## wermad

spent all morning doing some final hacks on my case, it came out ok (I need to practice my jigsaw cutting skills







). more pics to come, had to work today


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12023339*
> spent all morning doing some final hacks on my case, it came out ok (I need to practice my jigsaw cutting skills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). more pics to come, had to work today


just as a hint, to make this thing look a lot better, you should use the u channel trim that ppcs sells by the foot, the stuff is decent, the only thing i would buy at that store personally.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitman1985;12025691*
> just as a hint, to make this thing look a lot better, you should use the u channel trim that ppcs sells by the foot, the stuff is decent, the only thing i would buy at that store personally.


I had some rubber u-channel left over from my old haf 932 build. The hole didn't come out that great since I had not used my jigsaw in a while. I'm going to take the dremel to fix it up a bit more.


----------



## cyberbeat

Hey









Thought i'd post my 800D here, and ask a question, what do you guys think of this proposed loop?

My case:

Click to view full size!

Proposed loop:


Click to view full size!


----------



## wholeeo

Foxhound under water now,


----------



## Shadowtroop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo;12028611*
> Foxhound under water now,


looks good but do i see kinks at the bottom by the pump?


----------



## wholeeo

If you are referring to where the tube connects to the pumps inlet, I'm not sure. I wouldn't call it a kink but I do notice that the tube gets a bit smaller in diameter before the connection while maintaining a round form. I would assume its because of the 7/16" ID but then again, the outlet tube doesn't see this decrease in diameter at the connection. Any tips on how to fix this without draining?


----------



## wermad

build update:


----------



## Shadowtroop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo;12030080*
> If you are referring to where the tube connects to the pumps inlet, I'm not sure. I wouldn't call it a kink but I do notice that the tube gets a bit smaller in diameter before the connection while maintaining a round form. I would assume its because of the 7/16" ID but then again, the outlet tube doesn't see this decrease in diameter at the connection. Any tips on how to fix this without draining?


i actually have the same problem with my current build and its been running fine for 6 months. i think as long as the water isnt severely restricted it should be fine


----------



## ErBall

new 2600k and ud5 setup went under water.

The temps are laughably good.


----------



## AdvanSuper

I made a buildy loggy thingy

http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/916909-green-money-gold-honeys.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErBall;12032934*
> new 2600k and ud5 setup went under water.
> 
> The temps are laughably good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> How laughable?


----------



## MDalton10

Add me in.


----------



## cyberbeat

I emptied mine out last night :O
bought one of these today, so when it arrives it will be going up the top with an EK 480 Rad









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_362_406&products_id=26558


----------



## Oupavoc

Some pretty pictures guys.

List Updated


----------



## hitman1985

im having a shipment of parts come in this weekend, then ill be up and running, i hope i didnt forget nothing this time









all im saying, SANDY xD


----------



## v1ral

Quick questions.
Will a push pull set up on a swiftech 360 radiator be enough to cool a of 920 and a gtx 470?
Then when I sli them.. will adding a swiftech 240 be enough for all of the heat.
I may get this puppy *yeah I've been thinking about this case for a while now.
Thanks


----------



## slickwilly

I am cooling my i930 plus a GTX 470 with a 360 rad. + a 120, no push pull
So your push pull should do it, How much v core are you running?

(edit)
My v core is 1.27, my temps CPU loaded by -smp, 8 threads 65c. my GPU never goes over 50 c.
not even when I push the volts to 1.5 and the core to 875mhz.


----------



## draterrojam

Here is my set up. My camera sucks, I apologize.

Right now I thought the best air flow would be for the back fan to suck in and the cpu fan is blowing to the right

>
Three fans on the top are sucking air up and out of the case while the fan on the bottom is pulling up into the case.

Any suggestions please let me know. I know its not an amazing set up but any help would be great. thanks.


----------



## QuadDamage

So my build has started. Check out how I mounted my SSD, i used a rubber grommet that ones that hold the hard drive and use long screw to mount it with the screw hole on the 800D I think I came out great. I did some half ass wire hiding without re-cutting, just using tape and hiding wires best I could.



















Don't mind the stock air cooler, just used a sonic cleaner on my block, will install it today

It's very fast on air tho and I'm loving it so far


----------



## wholeeo

When I had mounted my ssd that way I used velcro. Worked great.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mongol

Looks like I found me a new intake fan for the rear of the case:

I'll be saying 'WHAT?' more often.


----------



## KGIXXER7

good lord mongo haha


----------



## Mongol

lol...I needed something with WHOOSH! to get a decent amount of airflow to feed medium speed (Coolermaster R4's) fans exhausting out through an RX360up top. I'm sticking an Excalibur down in front to feed an RX240 on the bottom, also exhausting.

So, at the cost of my hearing, I'll be running a little cooler.


----------



## AdvanSuper




----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;12057176*
> Looks like I found me a new intake fan for the rear of the case:
> 
> I'll be saying 'WHAT?' more often.











I take it your not one of the people that complained about the jet engine like sounds emanating from the GTX 400 series video cads


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly;12058890*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it your not one of the people that complained about the jet engine like sounds emanating from the GTX 400 series video cads


Never really bothered me. most of the time, I've either got Sennheiser HD280's (when the woman doesn't hijack them) or Tritton 720's on, or I've got the surround cranked to the point where it pretty much drowns out everything around me.

Also:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7e3eZVitGc[/ame[/URL]]

lol!


----------



## KGIXXER7

hahaha...thats wicked man, gonna sound like a tornado siren lol


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Add one for the CC700D owner.

I love my CC700D too









I also love posting pictures


----------



## Oupavoc

AdvanSuper, i like the green on black looks nice.

nickbaldwin86, cool, is that painted green or something else, also look into getting that orange corsair sticker change to green would look sick









List Updated


----------



## AdvanSuper

Thanks


----------



## morencyam

advan - what tubing are you using?


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*












kewl, my drain line idea is catching on









Awesome setup Advan, I love the green tube looks


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morencyam*


advan - what tubing are you using?


7/16 ID Primochill UV Green.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


kewl, my drain line idea is catching on









Awesome setup Advan, I love the green tube looks










Thanks

Haha I never noticed you had a drain line I figured I might as well add one although the angle sucks, but I rather have the weight on the line from the res than the GPU's.

I also pretty much reused all the tubing I initially had minus a piece or two.

I also need zip ties since I reused the tubing because the fit over some barbs is loose, but it's not leaking or anything.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!




----------



## dudenell

Redoing everything. Installed h70 with two 38mm fans. Going to be changing the red e on my mobo to blue and will be sleeving soon. Apparently im not in the club?


----------



## GMGN

It has long been watching what people do with these buildings - the eyes rejoices.
Decided to take a picture of your.

























Bolt - Cooler Master Wind Rider =)









Prelaunch of the second cooler:


mount for HDD Scythe Hard Disk Stabilizer x4 [SCY-HDSx4], in the bay 5,25 "


----------



## Diplo

Guys, can i add 3 of them on the top without problems?


















thanks


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;12061705*
> AdvanSuper, i like the green on black looks nice.
> 
> nickbaldwin86, cool, is that painted green or something else, also look into getting that orange corsair sticker change to green would look sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List Updated


Thanks man

Yup painted green. and yes the PSU will soon be covered up, I am going to make a piece that just covers the lower half or maybe even just black out the lower half of the window, I think they shouldn't have made the window that low


----------



## QuadDamage

I got my DD Delrin Bay Res as well

I was stupid enough to order the wrong size fittings 1/4 when I needed 1/2 I had to go to the hardware store and get copper brabs, but you can't see them anyways.
The install was super easy, I would of put a picture about taking apart a stock Res to fit into the DD, I should of took more pics. Anyways here are some shots of the 24 hour leak test







none btw


























Also real quick is my turn to tight on the cpu? The line?


----------



## slickwilly

QuadDamage, thank you, I have now found the res. I want to use (DD Monsoon)
All black would be my choice, now I must wait for it to be back in stock on the DD web site


----------



## wermad

Hot swap bay mod is complete







, turned out a bit better than I had anticipated


----------



## ErBall

I accidentally broke off one of the 5 1/4 bay locks this afternoon. Is there a guide on how to go about reinstalling them?


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErBall;12071518*
> I accidentally broke off one of the 5 1/4 bay locks this afternoon. Is there a guide on how to go about reinstalling them?


not really, they just go back in place and snap in, happened to me too


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Yup... I broke one off and had to remove two more to get the res/pump in mine







They are a joke, I just want to bolt it in, stupid tool-less noobs, what you don't own a freakin screw driver?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


I accidentally broke off one of the 5 1/4 bay locks this afternoon. Is there a guide on how to go about reinstalling them?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


not really, they just go back in place and snap in, happened to me too



Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*


Yup... I broke one off and had to remove two more to get the res/pump in mine







They are a joke, I just want to bolt it in, stupid tool-less noobs, what you don't own a freakin screw driver?


This happened to one of mine as well and I emailed Corsair about it. They were nice enough to send me 2 replacements free of charge.

With that being said, I just installed some sleeved PCI'e cables and oh boy is it getting harder and harder to close that back side panel without it bulging. Wish they gave us a quarter inch more room to play with back there.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

More pictures:


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*


More pictures:











Holly omg thats insane


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


Holly omg thats insane










what part?

It looks a lot cleaner when you aren't looking at it at such a hard angle


----------



## Mongol

Dude, that top section of tubing looks kinked.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;12077781*
> Dude, that top section of tubing looks kinked.


I second this, looping them behind the case isn't such a good idea


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;12077781*
> Dude, that top section of tubing looks kinked.


It is kinked, I don't want water to run through my loop








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12078301*
> I second this, looping them behind the case isn't such a good idea


it is a great idea, I hate case with a annoy amount of tubing running all over the place, mine and other that have done it like mine look amazing, clean and no annoying mess inside the case


----------



## wermad

240 plumbed


----------



## geoplat

hello from Greece,here is mine obsidian 800d,i'm waiting 2nd gpu for sli


----------



## geoplat

5 more photos,i'm sorry for the quality but my phone sucks.i hope you like it.


----------



## tsm106

I just slapped some mesh on the 800d window on my 700d. This will forever fix the air intake issue I think. It's a shotgun approach, but I much prefer the stealth look to the window.


----------



## sunnyville

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoplat;12081214*
> 5 more photos,i'm sorry for the quality but my phone sucks.i hope you like it.


Make bigger photos!








Very nice loop though, you got a nice blue tone going there!


----------



## sunnyville

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106;12086201*
> I just slapped some mesh on the 800d window on my 700d. This will forever fix the air intake issue I think. It's a shotgun approach, but I much prefer the stealth look to the window.


won't you get tons of dust in your case?


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106;12086201*
> I just slapped some mesh on the 800d window on my 700d. This will forever fix the air intake issue I think. It's a shotgun approach, but I much prefer the stealth look to the window.


Why do you have a air intake issue? isn't everything water cooled?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnyville;12086832*
> won't you get tons of dust in your case?


nah that mesh should keep 90% of the dust out, but that door will be covered in dust, but much easier to clean than the inside of a case.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoplat;12081214*
> 5 more photos,i'm sorry for the quality but my phone sucks.i hope you like it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106;12086201*
> I just slapped some mesh on the 800d window on my 700d. This will forever fix the air intake issue I think. It's a shotgun approach, but I much prefer the stealth look to the window.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnyville;12086826*
> Make bigger photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice loop though, you got a nice blue tone going there!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnyville;12086832*
> won't you get tons of dust in your case?


To see a bigger pick just put your mouse causer over the pic and let it load

to eliminate double post's just use the multi quote button next to the quote button

I do like the blue in that case


----------



## ELPCU

This is my system.

I think I need little adding more stuff for fun,
but I cannot handle more due to $$$









Still, not bad though.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86;12088763*
> Why do you have a air intake issue? isn't everything water cooled?
> 
> nah that mesh should keep 90% of the dust out, but that door will be covered in dust, but much easier to clean than the inside of a case.


With the case door sealed, there's 4-120mm fans for outlets and only 1-140mm for intake. That's not a good ratio.

And I agree with the dust on the mesh, it beats getting it all over the radiators.


----------



## ELPCU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106;12091326*
> With the case door sealed, there's 4-120mm fans for outlets and only 1-140mm for intake. That's not a good ratio.
> 
> And I agree with the dust on the mesh, it beats getting it all over the radiators.


Why don't you change direction of back 140mm fan to intake?
You can buy the dust filter and install then it's good.
http://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-Filter-Magnet-Supply-FF141B/dp/tech-data/B004GGUASG]Amazon.com: SilverStone 140mm Fan Filter with Magnet for Case Fan/Power Supply Fan and Panel Air Vent FF141B (Black): Electronics[/URL]
like this.

I changed different fan but that's what I am doing.
3-120mm exhaust fans and 2-140mm intake fans are not bad.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106;12091326*
> With the case door sealed, there's 4-120mm fans for outlets and only 1-140mm for intake. That's not a good ratio.
> 
> And I agree with the dust on the mesh, it beats getting it all over the radiators.


I agree with you but there is ways to change that ratio without going to such extremes... but if you like the mesh then that is cool too. it doesn't look bad imo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELPCU;12091527*
> Why don't you change direction of back 140mm fan to intake?
> You can buy the dust filter and install then it's good.
> Amazon.com: SilverStone 140mm Fan Filter with Magnet for Case Fan/Power Supply Fan and Panel Air Vent FF141B (Black): Electronics
> like this.
> 
> I changed different fan but that's what I am doing.
> 3-120mm exhaust fans and 2-140mm intake fans are not bad.


I did this but other way

On the top of my case I have a 3x120 rad, going from front to back the 1st fan is intake w/ filter and the other two are outlets.

These cases really just don't have a lot of intake, my only other intake is the bottom 140mm.


----------



## slickwilly

I intend to have the fans on my RX480 set up to pull air in to the case.
I would rather have cooler room temp air going though my rad. than to have air that is pre-warmed by the motherboard going though it
The 140mm fan on bottom will also be intake and the rear fan will be exhaust

I like positive pressure in my case to reduce dust, all intake fans will have dust filters of some sort.


----------



## Shadowtroop

heres my case guys










its basically my sig rig, i just changed all the components


----------



## ELPCU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowtroop;12094163*
> heres my case guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its basically my sig rig, i just changed all the components


impressive. Nice rig.
It's interesting to see placement of your reservor


----------



## Shadowtroop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELPCU;12095241*
> impressive. Nice rig.
> It's interesting to see placement of your reservor


thanks









my 5970 made it hard to put it on the side


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Took some pictures with a Nikon CP S60:









Finished the lower cover


----------



## Metal425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowtroop;12094163*
> heres my case guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its basically my sig rig, i just changed all the components


What kind of camera/lens did you use to take this picture?


----------



## Shadowtroop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metal425;12108632*
> What kind of camera/lens did you use to take this picture?


its one of these

http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-S8100-Zoom-Nikkor-3-0-Inch-Black/dp/B00427ZLS8]Amazon.com: Nikon Coolpix S8100 12.1 MP CMOS Digital Camera with 10x Zoom-Nikkor ED Lens and 3.0-Inch LCD (Black): Camera & Photo[/URL]


----------



## Metal425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowtroop;12108652*
> its one of these
> 
> Amazon.com: Nikon Coolpix S8100 12.1 MP CMOS Digital Camera with 10x Zoom-Nikkor ED Lens and 3.0-Inch LCD (Black): Camera & Photo


Really? Damn, I'm surprised. I thought it was a DSLR. Very sharp picture.


----------



## derekcoombes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quaddamage;11960290*
> http://blog.corsair.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/ssd-mounted.jpg
> 
> found the solution for myself, easy fix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any info on fitting the p87 deluxe usb 3 front port into this case?


has anyone found the answer to the usb question??


----------



## koven

just a quick shot of my 700d/2600k build in progress.. man that brown pcb is killing me lol kind of regret not going for the sabertooth p67 but damn just couldnt justify almost $100 more than the biostar


----------



## nickbaldwin86

5 1/4" cover completed:


----------



## wermad

almost done


----------



## dudenell

order place at mdpc for sleeving... No water cooling here though (minus h70):-\


----------



## wholeeo

Oupavoc, has the front fan made your temps any better? I'm waiting on your results before I cut my case up =P


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo;12131002*
> Oupavoc, has the front fan made your temps any better? I'm waiting on your results before I cut my case up =P


Well here are my old temp results on air cooling
(using a i7 920 4cores-8threads @4.2GHz 1.2100v)

Megahalems Air Cooler

CPU Idle load
Motherboard Temps: 41C
CPU Temps: 37C

GPU Idle Load with Fan at 30%
GPU Temps: 64C

CPU 100% load
Motherboard Temps: 42C
CPU Temps: 53C

GPU 100% Load with Fan at 30%
GPU Temps: 84C

And here are my new temp results on air cooling
(using a i7 970 6cores-12threads @4.2GHz 1.2875)

Megahalems Air Cooler

CPU Idle load
Motherboard Temps: 29C
CPU Temps: 30C

GPU Idle Load with Fan at 30%
GPU Temps: 43C

CPU 100% load
Motherboard Temps: 30C
CPU Temps: 49C

GPU 100% Load with Fan at 30%
GPU Temps: 69C

So imo i think its worth it and the temps are better just by adding a front intake, what a difference imo. board, cpu and gpu got a good temp drop. Well worth it. Also this shows me that this mod should have been a stock feature in this case.


----------



## iTravis

Just got my 700D and I have a quick question, is it necessary to get 3x120mm fans to put on top for better airflow? I'm gonna use a H70 and mount it on top so that will leave me room for 2 mores. And besides the Gentle Typhoon, what's the best fan with noise/performance ratio? My goal is to build a silent PC so I really need to minimize the noise as low as possible.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTravis;12134657*
> Just got my 700D and I have a quick question, is it necessary to get 3x120mm fans to put on top for better airflow? I'm gonna use a H70 and mount it on top so that will leave me room for 2 mores. And besides the Gentle Typhoon, what's the best fan with noise/performance ratio? My goal is to build a silent PC so I really need to minimize the noise as low as possible.


Well I would install for the extra cooling, also xigmatek are good too, I have'nt bought fans in a while so idk what's really out there right now.


----------



## iTravis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;12136265*
> Well I would install for the extra cooling, also xigmatek are good too, I have'nt bought fans in a while so idk what's really out there right now.


Thank you for the response. I did use the Gentle Typhoon as rad fans when I still had my 800D and love them but I don't know if there's any better fan since I haven't kept up for a while. I'm pretty close to ordering a set of 4x Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm so I just wanna ask around before I make the purchase.


----------



## Alex132

BTW, anyone else find Coolermaster just plain lies about their rated Db?

Sickleflow are supposed to be rated 19Db!

But my 3 sound like 25-28Db.... I mean sure, they are clumped together at the top so I expect 2/3 more Db... but like 10 more? No ways. Also the fans seem to have NO grooves for the screws, so had to use my pocket knife to try to screw the screws in.... was tough. Poor design and very poor thinking Coolermaster. I am disappoint.


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowtroop;12094163*
> heres my case guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its basically my sig rig, i just changed all the components


nice build but i think the in/out on your cpu block should be the other way


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;12131970*
> Well here are my old temp results on air cooling
> (using a i7 920 4cores-8threads @4.2GHz 1.2100v)
> 
> Megahalems Air Cooler
> 
> CPU Idle load
> Motherboard Temps: 41C
> CPU Temps: 37C
> 
> GPU Idle Load with Fan at 30%
> GPU Temps: 64C
> 
> CPU 100% load
> Motherboard Temps: 42C
> CPU Temps: 53C
> 
> GPU 100% Load with Fan at 30%
> GPU Temps: 84C
> 
> And here are my new temp results on air cooling
> (using a i7 970 6cores-12threads @4.2GHz 1.2875)
> 
> Megahalems Air Cooler
> 
> CPU Idle load
> Motherboard Temps: 29C
> CPU Temps: 30C
> 
> GPU Idle Load with Fan at 30%
> GPU Temps: 43C
> 
> CPU 100% load
> Motherboard Temps: 30C
> CPU Temps: 49C
> 
> GPU 100% Load with Fan at 30%
> GPU Temps: 69C
> 
> So imo i think its worth it and the temps are better just by adding a front intake, what a difference imo. board, cpu and gpu got a good temp drop. Well worth it. Also this shows me that this mod should have been a stock feature in this case.


Thanks! Just the excuse I needed for ordering another GT-15. [email protected] GPU temp drops. Hopefully I can manage to do this without taking everything out of my case.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Don't forget to vote for January MOTM guys! Great job with the build Shadow, I like the horizontal res and the blacked-out PSU.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wholeeo*


Thanks! Just the excuse I needed for ordering another GT-15. [email protected] GPU temp drops. Hopefully I can manage to do this without taking everything out of my case.


I would recommend taking out your parts and taping up the area where your working. Also be careful of the shrapnel. You wouldnt want that on your parts.


----------



## Shadowtroop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;12140170*
> nice build but i think the in/out on your cpu block should be the other way


DERP







, i just noticed, my temps seem to be pretty normal though. ill see how it does then ill decide to change it later
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;12140720*
> Don't forget to vote for January MOTM guys! Great job with the build Shadow, I like the horizontal res and the blacked-out PSU.


thanks man, that yellow TX850 sticker was a nono


----------



## QuadDamage

Few more cell phone pics


----------



## Oupavoc

List updated


----------



## amantonas




----------



## KGIXXER7

anyone know where to find the windowless side panel? can't find them on the corsair site anymore.


----------



## amantonas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGIXXER7;12156378*
> anyone know where to find the windowless side panel? can't find them on the corsair site anymore.


I think you have to contact support.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGIXXER7;12156378*
> anyone know where to find the windowless side panel? can't find them on the corsair site anymore.


You can buy mine, I got a windowed panel for my 700D and have the 700D windowless panel just sitting here


----------



## AlanScott

My updated rig as it sits... still got some work to do though.


----------



## KGIXXER7

looking great alan...what are you using to cut your acrylic...or plexi?


----------



## Timechange01

Dark room


----------



## Gabe3384

Here is mine.


----------



## trekman

Easy case to work on A+


----------



## FragaGeddon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trekman;12159781*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy case to work on A+


What fan controller is that?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragaGeddon;12169646*
> What fan controller is that?


Scythe Kaze Master Pro Km03, i gots one and another one pending delivery









btw, nice avatar (Eva Angelina







)


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragaGeddon;12169646*
> What fan controller is that?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998077


----------



## AlanScott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGIXXER7;12157112*
> looking great alan...what are you using to cut your acrylic...or plexi?


I use a dremel trio, mostly because I got a circle cutting jig with it. But Ive heard a jig saw will work as well.


----------



## Oupavoc

Yeah I use a jig saw and a dremel works best imo.

List Updated


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;12191387*
> Yeah I use a jig saw and a dremel works best imo.
> 
> List Updated


Yup for all my panels and windows in the past I have always used a jig saw and a straight edge as a running board/guide, works great:applaud:


----------



## wermad

This build is fini, for now


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12191856*
> This build is fini, for now


dang how many fans you got in that thing to need 2 fan controllers lol







Looking good.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;12193204*
> dang how many fans you got in that thing to need 2 fan controllers lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good.


I should have researched the scythe controller, its got a paltry 12w per channel, so I got a second one







. I have 10x 120s and 4x 140s. I love the looks so I was reluctant to part with them. Later one I will switch to a better single unit, maybe the Lian Li one.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12194039*
> I should have researched the scythe controller, its got a paltry 12w per channel, so I got a second one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have 10x 120s and 4x 140s. I love the looks so I was reluctant to part with them. Later one I will switch to a better single unit, maybe the Lian Li one.


Crap thats a lot of blowing and sucking.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106;12194082*
> Crap thats a lot of blowing and sucking.


Ya, maybe wermad should call his PC Vivid productions:lachen:


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106;12194082*
> Crap thats a lot of blowing and sucking.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly;12197997*
> Ya, maybe wermad should call his PC Vivid productions:lachen:










made my day, lol


----------



## Balsagna

Just ordered my case -- Should be here by WED. I'm stoked

Got a GTX 580 as well, I'm broke. Spent like 700+ today :\


----------



## Diplo

guys, quick question:

is the top cover removable with an allen key? just saw 3allen screws on the back who hold the top cover.

thanks


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diplo;12222551*
> guys, quick question:
> 
> is the top cover removable with an allen key? just saw 3allen screws on the back who hold the top cover.
> 
> thanks


Here is what I had to do to remove the top cover so I could mod it to fit a
RX480 radiator
1st. drill out all rivets holding the the top and the motherboard tray in place
there are 3 rivets on the back that hold the motherboard tray in place

Then remove the screws holding the motherboard tray in place
they are located at the front of the tray

2nd. remove the motherboard tray, then the top comes off fairly easily

I have pics but need to upload when I get home from work


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diplo;12222551*
> guys, quick question:
> 
> is the top cover removable with an allen key? just saw 3allen screws on the back who hold the top cover.
> 
> thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly;12223539*
> Here is what I had to do to remove the top cover so I could mod it to fit a
> RX480 radiator
> 1st. drill out all rivets holding the the top and the motherboard tray in place
> there are 3 rivets on the back that hold the motherboard tray in place
> 
> Then remove the screws holding the motherboard tray in place
> they are located at the front of the tray
> 
> 2nd. remove the motherboard tray, then the top comes off fairly easily
> 
> I have pics but need to upload when I get home from work


Ya like he said, there is no easy way to remove the top. Something I wish Corsair would have considered a little more when building this case, I really don't care for rivets and once removed are hard to replace and make to look factory again (painted and such) (if you do it, you can buy black rivets, that makes it loads easier) (or use screws so if you ever need to remove it again it will be easier)


----------



## Shadowtroop

so it turns out my rez was cracked and it started a slow leak







, got it replaced and got a few pics up


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowtroop;12225975*
> so it turns out my rez was cracked and it started a slow leak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , got it replaced and got a few pics up


that is some nice stuff...
I WILL get this case.. My HAF is starting to show it's age... (It's still a kick arse case, just want something different)
GJ again..
v1ral


----------



## AdvanSuper

Shadowtroop, what rad is that and are those GT's in push/pull?


----------



## nickbaldwin86

What res is that, it cracked? how? they replaced it for free? I might be ordering one and would like to know before ordering, thanks.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Looks like an EK Mulitoption.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12226365*
> Looks like an EK Mulitoption.


Thinking the same thing, I have heard some really REALLY bad things about EK tube res lately, so I don't think I will buying one.


----------



## koven

meh, my ek multioption was just fine

btw shadowtroop, how come you have half barbs half compressions


----------



## AdvanSuper

Yeah it is you can see their logo in this picture.

Just barely see the K cutout.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;12226440*
> meh, my ek multioption was just fine
> 
> btw shadowtroop, how come you have half barbs half compressions


?? I see nothing but compression fittings the only thing without them is his 655 pump which is using the stock 1/2" ports.


----------



## koven

oh you're right lol,

weird that he didnt get a top for it


----------



## Shadowtroop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral;12226211*
> that is some nice stuff...
> I WILL get this case.. My HAF is starting to show it's age... (It's still a kick arse case, just want something different)
> GJ again..
> v1ral


thanks







, i am not regretting upgrading from my 932 one bit, im sure you will love it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12226265*
> Shadowtroop, what rad is that and are those GT's in push/pull?


its an XSPC RX360 rad with push only, i tried to do pull but there was braly any space to work up there
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;12226471*
> oh you're right lol,
> 
> weird that he didnt get a top for it


i actually do have a top, its an EK top, but i messed up and ordered white. and besides im a little scared to open it up lol


----------



## AdvanSuper

Can you do me a favor? If you have another 120mm fan can you place it flush up against the other GT to see how much space there actually is and take a picture? I'd really appreciated it if you could lol.

I have an RX360, but with Ultra Kaze's in push and I'm trying to figure out exactly how much space there would be with GT's in push/pull.


----------



## Shadowtroop

here ya go,










not really much play room, but im sure it could be done so long as you dont have to mess with the cpu power connector or change your mem sticks


----------



## AdvanSuper

Thank you very much! It's kind of close to where I'm at now, but I'm sure it can be done.


----------



## DarkrReign2049

How would you do a push pull with an RX360 with the fans on both sides. I was planning on this but I got to thinking, would the screw holes line up? And do they even have the same type of screws?


----------



## AdvanSuper

Rad have fan holes on both sides if your fans don't come with screws sometimes the rads do or you just need to buy the right length of 6-32 sized screws.


----------



## mastical

I have 6 yate loons 25mm on my RX360 and there is about this much space between the mobo and the fans

I-I


----------



## AdvanSuper

I cannot compute I-I


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Ah gotcha. For some reason I was thinking that the fans used those big screws with the big threads like the case fans use. I don't have anything like the case or rad yet but I should in a couple of weeks, I was just trying to plan this in my head.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

For those interested the first 650Ds have hit the water and should be arriving in stores within the next month or so.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Can you just ship one to my house?

Please?


----------



## slickwilly

My advice for anyone contemplating a push/pull set up is to
install the rad and fans before you put the mother board in 
it helps


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


My advice for anyone contemplating a push/pull set up is to
install the rad and fans before you put the mother board in 
it helps


or go external for the top fans and add a fan shroud (koolance makes a lovely one







)


----------



## jamesschmidt82

Hey guys I just built my first rig and picked the 800D. I have been drooling over this case since the release lol. It is the only case "aside from the new 650D" that looks brutal and clean at the same time.

Anyway I got an H70 when I picked it up and have everything installed but now its time to reinstall new fans for EVERYTHING and while I am at it sleeve and clean the case up with a friend that actually knows what he is doing lol.

I have been looking @ different fan configs that people have posted. I noticed a favorite was simply flipping the rear exhaust into an intake. I think that would work especially well for me since my H70 is using the first 120mm slot on the top of the case. My question is what fans should I get? I want it to be as quiet as possible but plan on getting my i7-950 to at the very least 4ghz.

I read mixed reviews and I guess really just got myself lost in the world of fans so I thought who better to ask then people who actually own the case. So what would you guys use for fans for H70 push pull setup? Then what would you use for silent but efficient as far as replacements for all case fans and the addition of 2 more top exhaust 120mm?

Thanks millions and some of you have seriously such beautiful work on your cases! Cannot wait until I get mine to that level. Mine looks like a rats nest now because half my cables wouldn't reach using the cases routing system =(


----------



## Shadowtroop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesschmidt82;12257303*
> Hey guys I just built my first rig and picked the 800D. I have been drooling over this case since the release lol. It is the only case "aside from the new 650D" that looks brutal and clean at the same time.
> 
> Anyway I got an H70 when I picked it up and have everything installed but now its time to reinstall new fans for EVERYTHING and while I am at it sleeve and clean the case up with a friend that actually knows what he is doing lol.
> 
> I have been looking @ different fan configs that people have posted. I noticed a favorite was simply flipping the rear exhaust into an intake. I think that would work especially well for me since my H70 is using the first 120mm slot on the top of the case. My question is what fans should I get? I want it to be as quiet as possible but plan on getting my i7-950 to at the very least 4ghz.
> 
> I read mixed reviews and I guess really just got myself lost in the world of fans so I thought who better to ask then people who actually own the case. So what would you guys use for fans for H70 push pull setup? Then what would you use for silent but efficient as far as replacements for all case fans and the addition of 2 more top exhaust 120mm?
> 
> Thanks millions and some of you have seriously such beautiful work on your cases! Cannot wait until I get mine to that level. Mine looks like a rats nest now because half my cables wouldn't reach using the cases routing system =(


cant go wrong with some scythe gentle typhoons


----------



## jamesschmidt82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowtroop;12257640*
> cant go wrong with some scythe gentle typhoons


Yea I have been waiting for new egg to get them in stock =( lol. What do you think of these? I can pick them up local today.

http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3478786&CatId=494


----------



## Shadowtroop

they look good, a bit on the expensive side, but you can always get a quick return if something is wrong.


----------



## AdvanSuper

There is a group buy going on in the water cooling section for GT's if you want them. IIRC they are $12 each.

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...-2150s-27.html


----------



## jamesschmidt82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


There is a group buy going on in the water cooling section for GT's if you want them. IIRC they are $12 each.

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...-2150s-27.html


Thank you very very very much! I just asked to be put down for 4 in the thread. they sound perfect!


----------



## slickwilly

I got in on that deal for 4 fans
just in case I decide I don't like the Tribewerk fans


----------



## amgsport

Please add me to the club - PM sent - my 800D just arrived









What an awesome case! The thing is freakin huge







. Won't have any trouble with a double radiator loop in with this build









Storms back east seem to have delayed a few of my new parts. Will post pics of the new build once complete.


----------



## koven

some pics of the main rig

http://img703.imageshack.us/g/97065027.jpg/


----------



## slickwilly

Nice Koven, Now I see why you where selling your Ek multioption res. you went with a FrozenQ res. very nice


----------



## maximxx

Hi, I`m from Russia, and this is my first letter in English, so If you don't object, i want to be added in corsair 800D owners list.

Sincerely yours, Max.


----------



## EndWar

I guess it's time i posted my rig on here as well. The sidepanel is most likely soon to be redone using a 700d and cutting for a different size window, and new mesh with round holes. Same goes for loops, switching from dual loop to dual pump in series and single loop.

Well, here it is




























Cheers!


----------



## Shadowtroop

awesome case dude


----------



## ErBall




----------



## thehybridkiwi

Can't wait for the 650D to hit the market! How's much do you guys think it's going to cost? I'd ballpark it at ~200-230, taking reference from the Silverstone FT-01. But non-realistically, I do hope it's 150 or less


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehybridkiwi;12273594*
> Can't wait for the 650D to hit the market! How's much do you guys think it's going to cost? I'd ballpark it at ~200-230, taking reference from the Silverstone FT-01. But non-realistically, I do hope it's 150 or less


MSRP is $199 but resellers will price it between $169-$189 usually I expect.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehybridkiwi;12273594*
> Can't wait for the 650D to hit the market! How's much do you guys think it's going to cost? I'd ballpark it at ~200-230, taking reference from the Silverstone FT-01. But non-realistically, I do hope it's 150 or less


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;12275674*
> MSRP is $199 but resellers will price it between $169-$189 usually I expect.


Not a bad price imo.

List updated


----------



## velocd

Here's my 800D. ;-) Unfortunately my camera sucks and the lightning in my room wasn't that great:









































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErBall;12273558*


Awesome, kind of makes me wish I went with black tubes. I wondered how black tubes would go with UD5/7s black layout. Same ram!


----------



## Diplo

hello guys, i scratched my top with the radiator screws.










any idea to fix this? some spray painting or so?


----------



## AdvanSuper

Just use a sharpie if it bothers you that much.


----------



## Diplo

sharpie looks terrible compare to the painting.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

You will need to remove everything from the case, starting with 80grit sand paper, sand the whole case down to bare metal, end with 320grit sand paper.

Take the case in to have a professional powder coat it.

Be more careful reinstalling everything again.


----------



## AdvanSuper

It's not that big of a deal and what you suggested is overkill.

Not like someone will see it and lose their mind over it, unless it's bothering you that much.


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly;12268192*
> Nice Koven, Now I see why you where selling your Ek multioption res. you went with a FrozenQ res. very nice


thanks


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12300386*
> It's not that big of a deal and what you suggested is overkill.
> 
> Not like someone will see it and lose their mind over it, unless it's bothering you that much.


I really hope you didn't just take my post cereally









(this is for real) You could get some paint and just paint it on with a brush, if you really worry about it, if you are building a show case, no one would have noticed if you had not pointed it out and taken a picture of it (this is for real)


----------



## AdvanSuper

You lacked the necessary smilies and sarcasm tags.


----------



## Oupavoc

For that little thing I wouldn't worry about it mate, you should see my case, from all the hardware swaps lol


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12300449*
> You lacked the necessary smilies and sarcasm tags.


youll get over it


----------



## AdvanSuper

I was never under it


----------



## wermad

sharpie, stop being [email protected] about it or pc it if you're so neurotic. jeez


----------



## slickwilly

My case has a rather nasty mark on the top left there by a cut off wheel


----------



## koven

yeah i got those same screw marks on the top of my 700d

not a big deal at all lol, the screw covers most of it anyway


----------



## AdvanSuper

If it was Minecraft obsidian it would have taken a lot more to scratch it


----------



## jamesschmidt82

So I got some new stuff for my case. Nothing as cool as alot of you have lol but here is what I ordered last night and should be shipped out today!

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10...12B5AP-15.html

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10..._-_27_dBA.html

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12...k_PL-RS-6.html

I got 4 of the Gentle typhoon's (2 for push and pull on H70)
I got 2 of the NB's to replace exhaust and intake

I am leaving the hard drive fan stock for the time being. Also I have been looking at airflow diagrams etc for our cases. Do you think it would be in my best interest to turn the rear exhaust fan into an intake since I will have the GT's all exhausting up top?

This is my first build and I kind of wish I would have not mounted my H70 on the top but the lines are to stiff for me to drive to move it back to the exhaust slot without pulling it off. Here is how my case stands as is now.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

I have mine set up with all three top fans as intakes and the rear 140mm as the only exhaust. Seems to work pretty well for me.


----------



## koven

really? that sounds like it'd have terrible (less than ideal) airflow


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


really? that sounds like it'd have terrible (less than ideal) airflow


You'd be surprised what the differences are between popular notions of airflow and the actual airflow.

As an example, we tested a lot of fans for our new H60 for static pressure - a lot of popular fans from all kinds of brands you see on forums all the time.

We found that some of the ones considered "best" for radiators were actually pretty crappy, no matter how cool they looked. Turns out there's a pretty good reason that most fans in the 1000-2000 RPM range are shaped fairly similarly - drastic changes increase noise and tend to actually decrease airflow and/or static pressure.

So the new fan on the H60 doesn't look that different - but the small changes (different pitch and size on the fan blades, different housing shape, different motor) make a big difference in performance, even if it looks almost the same.

And a lot of the really cool looking cases with tons of fans all over the place end up just adding noise to a system instead of channeling air through the system.

For those concerned with "heat rises", it really doesn't have much effect in something as small as a computer case. Especially with airflow which can easily overcome the natural physics of rising heat. The most important thing is to have cool air blowing over your hottest components, regardless of whether they're upside down, right side up, whatever.


----------



## wermad

My top rad is intake and the bottom rad is exhaust, the rear 140 and the two new 140 fans I added to the modded hot swap bay system are doing intake duty. Im going to try to switch the top fans and bottom ones and see what happens. So far, the added 240 rad at the bottom I have seen a good 5c drop on my gpu under load.

btw, I also have two side 120(s) on the bottom corners of the doors for intake to help the bottom 240 rad.


----------



## jamesschmidt82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


You'd be surprised what the differences are between popular notions of airflow and the actual airflow.

As an example, we tested a lot of fans for our new H60 for static pressure - a lot of popular fans from all kinds of brands you see on forums all the time.

We found that some of the ones considered "best" for radiators were actually pretty crappy, no matter how cool they looked. Turns out there's a pretty good reason that most fans in the 1000-2000 RPM range are shaped fairly similarly - drastic changes increase noise and tend to actually decrease airflow and/or static pressure.

So the new fan on the H60 doesn't look that different - but the small changes (different pitch and size on the fan blades, different housing shape, different motor) make a big difference in performance, even if it looks almost the same.

And a lot of the really cool looking cases with tons of fans all over the place end up just adding noise to a system instead of channeling air through the system.

For those concerned with "heat rises", it really doesn't have much effect in something as small as a computer case. Especially with airflow which can easily overcome the natural physics of rising heat. The most important thing is to have cool air blowing over your hottest components, regardless of whether they're upside down, right side up, whatever.


So due to where I placed my H70 do you think that I should just flip the 140mm exhaust into an intake and keep the top 120mm's as exhaust? I mean the cool air should hit my huge north bridge and feed to the H70 with the help of the bottom 140mm intake no?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamesschmidt82*


So due to where I placed my H70 do you think that I should just flip the 140mm exhaust into an intake and keep the top 120mm's as exhaust? I mean the cool air should hit my huge north bridge and feed to the H70 with the help of the bottom 140mm intake no?


For lower CPU temps, the H70 should always be the intake. For GPU temps, it's a bit more of a trial and error thing. I've gone a single 5870 in my system and it runs cooler with the three top fans as intakes and the single exhaust fan in the rear. A co-worker has dual 480s and claims he gets better temps with the rear as an intake and the top three as exhausts.

The trial and error of it is the fun part.


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


You'd be surprised what the differences are between popular notions of airflow and the actual airflow.

As an example, we tested a lot of fans for our new H60 for static pressure - a lot of popular fans from all kinds of brands you see on forums all the time.

We found that some of the ones considered "best" for radiators were actually pretty crappy, no matter how cool they looked. Turns out there's a pretty good reason that most fans in the 1000-2000 RPM range are shaped fairly similarly - drastic changes increase noise and tend to actually decrease airflow and/or static pressure.

So the new fan on the H60 doesn't look that different - but the small changes (different pitch and size on the fan blades, different housing shape, different motor) make a big difference in performance, even if it looks almost the same.

And a lot of the really cool looking cases with tons of fans all over the place end up just adding noise to a system instead of channeling air through the system.

For those concerned with "heat rises", it really doesn't have much effect in something as small as a computer case. Especially with airflow which can easily overcome the natural physics of rising heat. The most important thing is to have cool air blowing over your hottest components, regardless of whether they're upside down, right side up, whatever.


good info corsairgeorge, +rep

mind elaborating on this? which fans are you referring to?

Quote:



We found that some of the ones considered "best" for radiators were actually pretty crappy


----------



## jamesschmidt82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


For lower CPU temps, the H70 should always be the intake. For GPU temps, it's a bit more of a trial and error thing. I've gone a single 5870 in my system and it runs cooler with the three top fans as intakes and the single exhaust fan in the rear. A co-worker has dual 480s and claims he gets better temps with the rear as an intake and the top three as exhausts.

The trial and error of it is the fun part.


Thanks for taken the time to respond. Guess I will stick with my original plan because I don't want to move the H70 if I don't have to and just see what happens! If I can not meet my needs temp wise looks like its time to scare the piss out of myself all over again and remove the H70 clean everything and readjust lol. Thanks again!


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


good info corsairgeorge, +rep

mind elaborating on this? which fans are you referring to?


I'd love to, but I'm not going to badmouth competitors out there.

It really is weird what you get when you do real wind tunnel testing on various fans. If you think about it, we're still in the infancy stage when it comes to case and cooling stuff. Right now, if you find a fan you like, you go out there and buy it for all your fan spots in your case.

But that doesn't make sense necessarily - fans that are good at one thing aren't always good at another. For example, push-pull on radiators. Push fans need high static pressure, but pull fans don't, they just need high airflow (provided the exhaust port on the case is relatively unobstructed). So your push and pull fans shouldn't necessarily be the same.

Like high-end sports cars - they have different size tires in front and rear - and sometimes these tires are directional, too, so you have to make sure they're installed right.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diplo;12299218*
> hello guys, i scratched my top with the radiator screws.
> 
> any idea to fix this? some spray painting or so?


Just get some cheap masking washers from a hardware store and paint it black.


















View attachment 194889
View attachment 194890


----------



## v1ral

^^
Looks nice...Good Job!!
v1ral


----------



## wermad

or

a more expensive route, add a fan shroud, serves you two purposes, adding fans on top (for a push/pull config and to leave some room inside) and cover up the scratch


----------



## fishman78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDown*


Just get some cheap masking washers from a hardware store and paint it black.


Fantastic idea! I'll have to get some, paint em up flat black or something.


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fishman78*


Fantastic idea! I'll have to get some, paint em up flat black or something.


Thanks! 
You can find them in Canadian Tire for sure. 15 washers in small plastic box.


----------



## lloyd mcclendon

is the 650D better than the 800D? typically a higher number is a higher end product, but looking at the pics on the first page the 650 looks like it has more stuff?

i might be joining this club soon... the inside of that case just looks to nice to not buy it..


----------



## AdvanSuper

It's a mid tower case not a full tower. I don't know about it being better, it's just another case choice if you want a mid tower.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloyd mcclendon;12335124*
> is the 650D better than the 800D? typically a higher number is a higher end product, but looking at the pics on the first page the 650 looks like it has more stuff?
> 
> i might be joining this club soon... the inside of that case just looks to nice to not buy it..


I don't think it's necessarily "better", but it's definitely newer.

Because it's newer, it has stuff like USB 3.0 and a SATA 3 hot-swap dock. It also has larger fans, though it can fit less of them overall.

The 800D is bigger, can fit more hardware, and is far better for watercooling users.


----------



## koven

the 650d seems like a much better choice for air cooling... they finally decided to add an intake in the front, which should help airflow a lot, i wish the 700/800d's had the same ..


----------



## lloyd mcclendon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;12337041*
> USB 3.0 and a SATA 3 hot-swap dock. It also has larger fans, though it can fit less of them overall.


right, that's kind of what i was getting at. Any idea when we can expect to see an 'updated' version of the 800D, e.g 800E with some of these new bells and whistles and other product improvements?

i didn't see it was a mid tower.. tooo small


----------



## jamesschmidt82

So with my stock fans and my H70 mounted up top and no OC on my rig yet do these temps I have using AIDA64 look good? I am new to this and am just trying to get the most out of my case with cooling until I can afford and learn about full liquid setups.

Motherboard - 27C
CPU - 21C
CPU Core #1 - 36C
CPU Core #2 - 32C
CPU Core #3 - 34C
CPU Core #4 - 33C
North Bridge - 60C
VRM - 44C
GPU - 44C

My new fans and controller will be here tomorrow (hoping for a little more temp drop) Once all of that is in place a friend of mine is going to hold my hand while I try to OC lol. I was just curious if everything looks good to you guys though? I really don't know what kind of temps I am looking for since this is my first time around. I would like to see 4ghz on my i7 950 when all is said and done.

Any suggestions toward cooling the case further would be greatly appreciated as well (if it looks like I need it) Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## wermad

George,

Any hints or rumors on Corsair's next full tower case? And if it will expand/augment its water cooling capabilities (from the current 700/800d)?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Last time that was asked he said they didn't have anything for them, but was open to suggestions to pass along. And we said buy the Little Devil design


----------



## wermad

Yeah, that was me with the LD v8 suggestion. Only asking as Im thinking of changing my case


----------



## QuadDamage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;12337041*
> I don't think it's necessarily "better", but it's definitely newer.
> 
> Because it's newer, it has stuff like USB 3.0 and a SATA 3 hot-swap dock. It also has larger fans, though it can fit less of them overall.
> 
> The 800D is bigger, can fit more hardware, and is far better for watercooling users.


When will the SATA 3 how swap dock be ready for the 800D

I also put in a request for a replacement door for my 800D but never got a email back? Can you PM me a email of someone who gets things done @ Corsair?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuadDamage;12347424*
> When will the SATA 3 how swap dock be ready for the 800D
> 
> I also put in a request for a replacement door for my 800D but never got a email back? Can you PM me a email of someone who gets things done @ Corsair?


Just email me, [email protected]

the SATA3 backplane should be on the webstore next week.


----------



## AlanScott

Updated some panels in my rig finally, there is light at the end of the tunnel, almost done!


----------



## mastical

Awesome ^^^^^^


----------



## lloyd mcclendon

^ wow that is really nice. +rep for you

George I totally understand if you can't/don't want to discuss things like this here, but just in case you don't care and maybe you didn't see my last post, .. any ideas about what/when we might be able to expect for the next version of 800D?


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12071300*
> Hot swap bay mod is complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , turned out a bit better than I had anticipated


Is there a guide to do this, or is it easy to figure out how to do it on my own?


----------



## wermad

the trickiest part is to figure out how to remove it, I say its really easy to de-rivet the entire front to loosen up the drive bays and it comes out easily. If not, you have to remove two rubber strips between the odd and the hdd using a flat head. the bottom is the most challenging part, it sits on four metal "spikes" through a larger rubber pad. once the top is loose, its just a matter of prying the bottom off those spikes and manhandling, shifting, pulling, (and a bit of cursing







) to pull out the swap bay. Again, if you have rivets, I would just remove the front metal panel and loosen it up a bit and go from there. I would have done this but it didn't occur to me









To install it this way, line up the left edge of the swap bay w/ the rear of the odd bay, this will leave that ~30mm gap in front for the 140mm fan. I riveted the top using the same rubber pad/strips to secure it and the bottom I drilled a couple of holes and used some screws along w/ the bottom rubber pad to secure it. good luck









edit: some pics


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloyd mcclendon;12356881*
> ^ wow that is really nice. +rep for you
> 
> George I totally understand if you can't/don't want to discuss things like this here, but just in case you don't care and maybe you didn't see my last post, .. any ideas about what/when we might be able to expect for the next version of 800D?


I really can't comment on unannounced products. But I will say that we've been very busy with the 600T White, 650D, and a few other projects lately. An 800D upgrade/next-gen edition hasn't been ignored, but there was a lot of the lineup that had to be updated first.

You're not going to see the 801D or whatever next week, though.


----------



## x1x50Jayx1x

Hey 800D owners! I am getting ready for another build, and have never dealt with watercooling. I have already determined I am getting the 800D. Have a few questions if anyone can help. Been browsing this thread and its seriously long, but I have seen a few systems I really like.

*Money isn't really an issue, when I build I try to go all out so. But of course the more I save the better, I just don't want to put cheap components in my rig.

Reservoir, should I get XSPC Single or Dual Reservoir. 
Pump (need advice)
Tubing (PrimoChill or Tygon *advice?*) 1/2 ID?
I want to go with an XSPC radiator. Thinking RX360?
CPU Waterblock (recommend me one)
Barbs and Fittings, what do you guys recommend?
Cable Sleeving: I noticed a few systems with the red / white cable sleeving on the PSU cables etc, and it looks good. Where are you guys finding this?

On the loop I am undetermined where this would be my first WC build. CPU cooling is a given, but since I am undetermined at what GPU I will be getting (It will be ATI) not sure if I should do WC on gpu's. I like what I have seen of the EK gpu blocks.

My main question is will the RX360 be enough, or do I need to purchase a 240/120 as well. And would you Push/Pull the 360? I am trying to get the best performance possible. I will be overclocking CPU for sure. If I do not go with GPU cooling, I am going with the MSI Frozr series.

Some future system specs: i5 2500k or i7 2600k, MSI/Asus Motherboard, 8gb DDR3, GPU ATI 6*** series.

Thanks for any help in advance, and sorry this was such a long post.


----------



## wermad

cpu block: Ek supreme hf
Gpu: ek full gpu block
pump: ddc 3.2
res: xspc bay res for ddc
Rad: rx360
fittings: 1/2" your choice of barbs or compression
tube: primochill


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Hey George, I just got my 800d from NewEgg. When I opened the back panel the removable mobo cover was sitting at the bottom with one of the ears broken off. I don't want to sound like a baby, but is there any way I can get this replaced?


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x1x50Jayx1x;12361656*
> Reservoir, should I get XSPC Single or Dual Reservoir.
> Pump (need advice)
> Tubing (PrimoChill or Tygon *advice?*) 1/2 ID?
> I want to go with an XSPC radiator. Thinking RX360?
> CPU Waterblock (recommend me one)
> Barbs and Fittings, what do you guys recommend?
> Cable Sleeving: I noticed a few systems with the red / white cable sleeving on the PSU cables etc, and it looks good. Where are you guys finding this?


T-line for me personally...
D5 vario
Primochill 7/16 ID x 5/8OD used over 1/2 barbs, clampless
RX360 is a solid choice
DD or BP Fatboy barbs (I prefer clampless barbs to compressions, having tried both)
The red and white sleeving Alan used was paracord, the link is in his build log, I'll edit back with it.


----------



## nickbaldwin86




----------



## mastical

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*


Hey George, I just got my 800d from NewEgg. When I opened the back panel the removable mobo cover was sitting at the bottom with one of the ears broken off. I don't want to sound like a baby, but is there any way I can get this replaced?


Im sure he'll help you out but Id PM him just to be sure he see's it.


----------



## x1x50Jayx1x

Thanks for the advice guys.

Any particular reason on PrimoChill over Tygon


----------



## AdvanSuper

IIRC PrimoChill flexes better and is usually cheaper, but I'm basing pricing from what I've personally paid.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


IIRC PrimoChill flexes better and is usually cheaper, but I'm basing pricing from what I've personally paid.


Also colored Primochill means no need to run dyes. Aka not needing to worry about gunk in your blocks...


----------



## Oupavoc

Sorry guys for the late update, been having issues with my OS failing all the time. So List updated


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049;12367674*
> Hey George, I just got my 800d from NewEgg. When I opened the back panel the removable mobo cover was sitting at the bottom with one of the ears broken off. I don't want to sound like a baby, but is there any way I can get this replaced?


Absolutely. Contact our tech support, they'll send you a replacement part free of charge. I don't remember the part number right now but Kelvin or one of the other dudes you talk to should be able to help out.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


Absolutely. Contact our tech support, they'll send you a replacement part free of charge. I don't remember the part number right now but Kelvin or one of the other dudes you talk to should be able to help out.


Speaking of Kelvin, he was very helpful in getting me a replacement side panel when mine was damaged in transit, please pass along my continued thanks! You guys are the best in terms of customer service, keep up the good work!


----------



## microman

Do you guys think anyone around here would be interested in a 700d side panel?? i have the window side which leaves me with a solid... i figure maybe someone would want to do a custom window or something. Got my case tonight for $130 and paid $31 for the window at microcenter! sooo FTW


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microman;12386674*
> Do you guys think anyone around here would be interested in a 700d side panel?? i have the window side which leaves me with a solid... i figure maybe someone would want to do a custom window or something. Got my case tonight for $130 and paid $31 for the window at microcenter! sooo FTW


free? i might want, gonna practice making my own window, how much is shipping?


----------



## microman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;12387007*
> free? i might want, gonna practice making my own window, how much is shipping?


i dunno about free since i did have to pay for the other panel but cheap maybe $15 plus shipping. i have the box from the other panel but i have no idea how much it would cost to ship.


----------



## ErBall

Updated my wiring finally.

What do you guys think? I'm pretty much done for a while.

Edit: I would also like to add the sleeving was done by hand. No cheap and lazy pre-modded extensions for me.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microman;12387060*
> i dunno about free since i did have to pay for the other panel but cheap maybe $15 plus shipping. i have the box from the other panel but i have no idea how much it would cost to ship.


$15 shipped?


----------



## microman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12400716*
> $15 shipped?


hmm i think its probably more to ship it... although i have no idea.

Here's my 700D


----------



## AdvanSuper

Water cool your cards now!


----------



## microman

They don't get hot i cant bring myself to WC a card that never reaches 50c.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErBall;12398598*
> Edit: I would also like to add the sleeving was done by hand. No cheap and lazy pre-modded extensions for me.


+rep.

i'm waiting on more heatshrink to arrive then I'm finishing the 24-pin and front i/o cables


----------



## wermad

diy sleeving = ftw


----------



## Medic1532

My 800D arrived last week will post pic when I have more than just the case

JG


----------



## Medic1532

Just a quick note you guys came up wiyh a great case.... but







the power switch seems kinda weak I'm going to mod mine with a Bulgin and replace the usb2 with a usb3 front panel just a thought something to consider for version 2.0 maybe. Other than that no gripes no probs just looking forward to taking it apart and putting it back together







JG


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medic1532;12406927*
> Just a quick note you guys came up wiyh a great case.... but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the power switch seems kinda weak I'm going to mod mine with a Bulgin and replace the usb2 with a usb3 front panel just a thought something to consider for version 2.0 maybe. Other than that no gripes no probs just looking forward to taking it apart and putting it back together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JG


IMO the power switch is amazing, like a candyglossy clear plastic with white LED backing is just pure sex


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microman;12400772*
> hmm i think its probably more to ship it... although i have no idea.
> 
> Here's my 700D


There's orbs on your 700D.

Admirers from beyond....


----------



## microman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12407147*
> IMO the power switch is amazing, like a candyglossy clear plastic with white LED backing is just pure sex


totally agree, without a doubt my favorite part of the case is the power switch.


----------



## slickwilly

I need to cut back on the side work so I can get my system moved over to my 700D
it is such a shame to have it just sitting in the floor next to my PC station


----------



## microman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly;12408917*
> I need to cut back on the side work so I can get my system moved over to my 700D
> it is such a shame to have it just sitting in the floor next to my PC station


did it yesterday took about 5ish hours or so to get it the way i wanted but that included a trip to microcenter for some new tubing..once you start you gotta finish so make sure you have enough time!


----------



## leighteam

ugh.. i want my 650d now. i just got my whole build together... T_T


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighteam;12411042*
> ugh.. i want my 650d now. i just got my whole build together... T_T


Newegg was one of the first to order in the US - their boat has been on the water almost two weeks now. Should get a few hundred there within 10 business days, I'd guess.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


Newegg was one of the first to order in the US - their boat has been on the water almost two weeks now. Should get a few hundred there within 10 business days, I'd guess.


George I was looking at the FAQ on the 800D page and noticed that you have the hole spacing listed as 10mm between the mounting holes, which is accurate, but may be misleading when radiators are measured 15mm on center.

Also, 650D looks great, except for those latches on the sides... imo the rear buttons with the bar style latches are much cleaner. Otherwise great job on the new parts, I like the vented front bezel too!


----------



## johnnyxbl4ze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


Newegg was one of the first to order in the US - their boat has been on the water almost two weeks now. Should get a few hundred there within 10 business days, I'd guess.


will amazon be getting some of these?


----------



## koven

eventually, amazon is always late on new hardware, newegg always first


----------



## liljoejoe54

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Medic1532*


Just a quick note you guys came up wiyh a great case.... but







the power switch seems kinda weak I'm going to mod mine with a Bulgin and replace the usb2 with a usb3 front panel just a thought something to consider for version 2.0 maybe. Other than that no gripes no probs just looking forward to taking it apart and putting it back together 







JG


How are you going to add the USB 3.0 front panel? This is something I want to do as well but dont know how.


----------



## johnnyxbl4ze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


eventually, amazon is always late on new hardware, newegg always first


Damn. I have a lot of amazon gift cards lol.. I hate newegg tax for us!!.. I can't build until sb mobos are getting out so I hope it reaches amazon by then


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liljoejoe54*


How are you going to add the USB 3.0 front panel? This is something I want to do as well but dont know how.


CLICK HERE

Takes about 5-10 minutes and a philips screwdriver.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnnyxbl4ze*


will amazon be getting some of these?


Yeah but their order came in after Newegg I believe.

I think the first North America orders were NCIX, Microcenter, and Newegg. Microcenter will take a bit longer because they're retail and they have to ship from their distribution center to local stores which takes another few days.

But if you want to see one in person, Microcenter will be the first retailer in the US to have them.


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnnyxbl4ze*


Damn. I have a lot of amazon gift cards lol.. I hate newegg tax for us!!.. I can't build until sb mobos are getting out so I hope it reaches amazon by then


lol yeah, hate that CA tax from newegg









love amazon though


----------



## Oupavoc

Im more interested in the 3.0 backplane, when are those going to be available?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


Im more interested in the 3.0 backplane, when are those going to be available?


Very soon. The part number is CC800D-SATA6KIT I believe.


----------



## johnnyxbl4ze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


Yeah but their order came in after Newegg I believe.

I think the first North America orders were NCIX, Microcenter, and Newegg. Microcenter will take a bit longer because they're retail and they have to ship from their distribution center to local stores which takes another few days.

But if you want to see one in person, Microcenter will be the first retailer in the US to have them.


Sweet. I'm going to check it out at MC and wait for amazon to get them in stock


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


did it yesterday took about 5ish hours or so to get it the way i wanted but that included a trip to microcenter for some new tubing..once you start you gotta finish so make sure you have enough time!


I have almost all my parts I want use gathered up, but I just bought a second GTX 470 for SLI action when Crysis 2 hits the streets and need to get an EK block for it.

When I start this I intend to take all weekend, give the wife a couple hundred for bingo and she'll be gone for two days, then I will have the dinning room table and kitchen to work in


----------



## microman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


I have almost all my parts I want use gathered up, but I just bought a second GTX 470 for SLI action when Crysis 2 hits the streets and need to get an EK block for it.

When I start this I intend to take all weekend, give the wife a couple hundred for bingo and she'll be gone for two days, then I will have the dinning room table and kitchen to work in










all weekend!!! thats a loong time but a case of beer later and about 24 hours of work it will look amazing i'm sure! I live right next door to the shop i work at so when i was ready to build my rig up my boss happened to be in mexico sport fishing so i took the chance to use the space of the shop where i had a 20'x5' chest high table to work with. It really is soo much better when you have room to get stuff done rather than being all cramped up at a desk or something.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


Very soon. The part number is CC800D-SATA6KIT I believe.


will they be sold separate or as a 4 pack or maybe both?


----------



## GundamWZero

Wow...

Looks like there is a lot of clubs to join:

Obsidian Club (800D)
GTX 460 Club (465)
The Gr33n Club (All Nvidia Hardware)

Hmmm... maybe more clubs once I get around....


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


will they be sold separate or as a 4 pack or maybe both?


It's a large single PCB that replaces all four smaller PCBs.


----------



## liljoejoe54

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


CLICK HERE

Takes about 5-10 minutes and a philips screwdriver.


Ordered! Thanks!


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


It's a large single PCB that replaces all four smaller PCBs.


Ok then just got a few questions then, any word on pricing and what if one of the four goes bad, this means you have to change the whole thing? Doesn't seem logical and economical.

Edit: just looked at a pic of the front panel upgrade kit.

http://www.corsair.com/media/catalog...b3cables_2.png

are those 2 usb 3.0 cables i see there(blue header)? why is it like that? how are you supposed to use that?

http://www.corsair.com/media/catalog...sbdongle_2.png

Do you connect this to then to a usb 3.0 header on the motherboard? Why not just make it connect straight to the motherboards 3.0 header? According to the contents of the box, includes the following, Contents:

* USB 3.0 I/O panel for Obsidian Series 700D or 800D full-tower case
* USB 3.0 to USB 2.0 adapter cable
* Quick Start Installation Guide

so that small cable is a usb3.0 to 2.0 adapter, this doesnt make sense George.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


Ok then just got a few questions then, any word on pricing and what if one of the four goes bad, this means you have to change the whole thing? Doesn't seem logical and economical.

Edit: just looked at a pic of the front panel upgrade kit.

http://www.corsair.com/media/catalog...b3cables_2.png

are those 2 usb 3.0 cables i see there(blue header)? why is it like that? how are you supposed to use that?

http://www.corsair.com/media/catalog...sbdongle_2.png

Do you connect this to then to a usb 3.0 header on the motherboard? Why not just make it connect straight to the motherboards 3.0 header? According to the contents of the box, includes the following, Contents:

* USB 3.0 I/O panel for Obsidian Series 700D or 800D full-tower case
* USB 3.0 to USB 2.0 adapter cable
* Quick Start Installation Guide

so that small cable is a usb3.0 to 2.0 adapter, this doesnt make sense George.


The new SATA backplane is actually much more robust than the existing backplanes and should not fail. However, if it does fail, it's not any harder to swap out than a single backplane would be as it only uses a few more screws and accessing it wouldn't change anything. Plus, it was a better method than using four individual PCBs when it comes to power distribution.

As for the USB 3 Kit...

While we were developing the upgrade kit the internal USB 3.0 motherboard header was not finalized. And the two prototypes we had seen did not meet full SuperSpeed USB 3.0 speeds. So we had two options:

1) Use the internal header and hope that we picked the right connector and pin-out, and hope that motherboard manufacturers fixed the speed of the internal headers.

or

2) Use the rear motherboard USB 3.0 connectors (like Lian-Li and others) to guarantee 100% compatibility.

The reason the USB 3.0 to USB 2.0 adapter is included is that this piece is replacing the USB 2.0 replacement I/O panel for people who have faulty units, and if they don't have a USB 3.0 motherboard they can hook it up to a USB 2.0 internal header and use all four USB ports on the front as USB 2.0 if they want.

We're evaluating an internal motherboard header version.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


all weekend!!! thats a Long time but a case of beer later and about 24 hours of work it will look amazing I'm sure! I live right next door to the shop i work at so when i was ready to build my rig up my boss happened to be in Mexico sport fishing so i took the chance to use the space of the shop where i had a 20'x5' chest high table to work with. It really is so much better when you have room to get stuff done rather than being all cramped up at a desk or something.



I purchased a 1/2 inch tubing bender and want to make all my runs out of 1/2 O.D. brass tubing, the bender is a nice Imperial unit, I have already 
used it to make some really nice practice runs on Copper tubing

I don't drink Beer, Ale maybe or Bourbon

If the brass will not work then I will get more Copper tubing and straighten
it between a couple of steel plates


----------



## microman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12400791*
> Water cool your cards now!


ok i gave in and the parts are on the way... i have a RX240&360 on the way plus 2 XSPC universal blocks another pump/res and a bunch of ram sinks and whatnot... this is gonna be an adventure to say the least i will post lots of pictures.


----------



## 36o

i have now jumped on the 800d train as nzxt phantom wasnt sturdy enough for all the watercooling gear. pics soon.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *36o;12456362*
> i have now jumped on the 800d train as nzxt phantom wasnt sturdy enough for all the watercooling gear. pics soon.


Welcome to the club, I think you will find the Obsidian series to be well made, it is not an inexpensive case but you definitly get what you pay for here, even with out the side panels on the case is still solid

I had the mobo tray and top removed from mine for modding and the rest of the case still did not wobble:band:


----------



## jamesschmidt82

Hey guys I had a few questions. I got my cpu to 4.2 ghz stable on prime 95 for 24+ HT on. Peak temps I have seen were 77c on cores 1&2 But I really want a water loop for my whole system. I would like to get some of your opinions since we all have the same case =)

- what radiator would you all suggest for 3 120mm Scythe gt (ap15's)
- what radiator shroud?
- what reservoir
- what pump?
And where would you order from?

I plan on adding 1 more 570 here soon. Another thing I am kind of lost on is tubeing lol. How do I know how much and waht to order for fitments?


----------



## Dar_T

Thought I'd share some of my pics.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dar_T;12461346*
> Thought I'd share some of my pics.


Res under pump









Otherwise it looks like a great build, love that white acetal!


----------



## Dar_T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;12461460*
> Res under pump


That's a myth.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesschmidt82;12460603*
> Hey guys I had a few questions. I got my cpu to 4.2 ghz stable on prime 95 for 24+ HT on. Peak temps I have seen were 77c on cores 1&2 But I really want a water loop for my whole system. I would like to get some of your opinions since we all have the same case =)
> 
> 1 - what radiator would you all suggest for 3 120mm Scythe gt (ap15's)
> 2 - what radiator shroud?
> 3 - what reservoir
> 4 - what pump?
> And where would you order from?
> 
> I plan on adding 1 more 570 here soon. Another thing I am kind of lost on is tubeing lol. How do I know how much and waht to order for fitments?


1- RX360 or a 480
2 - Whichever appeals to you
3 - Whichever appeals to you, but to save space go for this - http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_318_665&products_id=3542

4 - This pump to fit into the res above - http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=20655

For tubing and fitting to keep things simple just get 7/16" ID tubing and 1/2" fittings.

7/16" ID Tubin - http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_413_292&products_id=23924

Fittings just make sure they are 1/2" - http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_346

As for how much I'd just get 6-8 feet in case you mess up and for trial and error. Now if you use compression fittings the tubing size and fitting size have to be the same.

As for where to order from I usually go with Performance-PC's since they tend to have cheaper prices than other places and I can order everything in one shot unless I'm really counting my pennies I'll place multiple orders from different places if it really ends up being cheaper.

Or you can make it super easy on yourself and get this kit - http://www.jab-tech.com/XSPC-Rasa-750-RX360-CPU-watercooling-kit-pr-4780.html

It comes with fittings and tubing, but most people replace the tubing so I'd get 7/16" ID tubing for the 1/2" fittings it comes with. Then buy the GPU blocks and fittings for those.


----------



## jamesschmidt82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12461758*
> 1- RX360 or a 480
> 2 - Whichever appeals to you
> 3 - Whichever appeals to you, but to save space go for this - http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_318_665&products_id=3542
> 
> 4 - This pump to fit into the res above - http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=20655
> 
> For tubing and fitting to keep things simple just get 7/16" ID tubing and 1/2" fittings.
> 
> 7/16" ID Tubin - http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_413_292&products_id=23924
> 
> Fittings just make sure they are 1/2" - http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_346
> 
> As for how much I'd just get 6-8 feet in case you mess up and for trial and error. Now if you use compression fittings the tubing size and fitting size have to be the same.
> 
> As for where to order from I usually go with Performance-PC's since they tend to have cheaper prices than other places and I can order everything in one shot unless I'm really counting my pennies I'll place multiple orders from different places if it really ends up being cheaper.
> 
> Or you can make it super easy on yourself and get this kit - http://www.jab-tech.com/XSPC-Rasa-750-RX360-CPU-watercooling-kit-pr-4780.html
> 
> It comes with fittings and tubing, but most people replace the tubing so I'd get 7/16" ID tubing for the 1/2" fittings it comes with. Then buy the GPU blocks and fittings for those.


Thank you so much X100000000 I am going to do some homework. I was seriously most worried about what tubeing to work with and how much I should get. More will most deffinatly be better for me since I tend to mess it up before I do it right lol. Thanks again so much!


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dar_T;12461525*
> That's a myth.


What is...?


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;12462701*
> What is...?


This. Either I'm missing something or that pump will die soon.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12462838*
> This. Either I'm missing something or that pump will die soon.


It's fine as long as there's water in it, when the loop is full and bled it's no problem, but getting it primed, filled and bled is a whole different story. That said, a pickup tube going from the inlet down below the res' water level would allow some air to bleed out, but it's certainly not what I'd consider advisable...


----------



## AdvanSuper

It doesn't seem like it's being primed at all. Unless I'm mixing up the inlet and outlet, but regardless if the outlet was pushing water through the res I think it would have a lot less pressure. And if the inlet is after the res I don't see how it's being primed well.


----------



## 36o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly;12457303*
> Welcome to the club, I think you will find the Obsidian series to be well made, it is not an inexpensive case but you definitly get what you pay for here, even with out the side panels on the case is still solid
> 
> I had the mobo tray and top removed from mine for modding and the rest of the case still did not wobble:band:


cheers i cant wait i removed bottom harddrive got bit of steel made up to cover psu waiting on new radiators and gfx card and gpu block


----------



## mastical

So i removed the front cover on my 800 and now when i put it back on the power button doesnt work right. Its like its being blocked by something.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12463321*
> It doesn't seem like it's being primed at all. Unless I'm mixing up the inlet and outlet, but regardless if the outlet was pushing water through the res I think it would have a lot less pressure. And if the inlet is after the res I don't see how it's being primed well.


It's just not likely that it's getting an inlet of 100% water, it will get some water, but it's very possible to get air in there as well. Not lethal for the pump but certainly not how I'd do my loop...









As for the inlets, that top has inlets on the top and outlets on the side. The easiest way to remember that is that the wider threads around the inlet is for an EK multioption-link (or whatever it's called) to thread into... (surprisingly they design it for the res to be mounted over the inlet







)

Edit: The configuration posted earlier has the pump-top rotated, so the 'top' where the inlet is, is technically the side. TLDR: line from top of res connects to pump inlet.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;12469226*
> Edit: The configuration posted earlier has the pump-top rotated, so the 'top' where the inlet is, is technically the side. TLDR: line from top of res connects to pump inlet.


That's my point it doesn't seem like it's being properly primed upon startup and it doesn't look like the res is completely filled. Oh well whatever it's his PC...


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12471498*
> That's my point it doesn't seem like it's being properly primed upon startup and it doesn't look like the res is completely filled. *Oh well whatever it's his PC...*


I'm just saying that you can get around the gravity-feed issue by manually priming the pump the first time or tilting the case, but I have more reservations about the ability of the loop to properly bleed itself which is (in my mind) the more pressing concern for longevity. The bold in your quote speaks for itself


----------



## AdvanSuper

That's what I'm getting at the longevity of the pump and loop pressure/flow rate, it just doesn't seem optimal at all when looking at it. But as said it's his pc and you live and learn.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12472644*
> That's what I'm getting at the longevity of the pump and loop pressure/flow rate, it just doesn't seem optimal at all when looking at it. But as said it's his pc and you live and learn.


Plus you have a 355 to sell him it appears


----------



## AdvanSuper

Oh that's gone already forgot to take it out of my sig







. Thanks for the reminder haha.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12472963*
> Oh that's gone already forgot to take it out of my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks for the reminder haha.


No problem


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


It's a large single PCB that replaces all four smaller PCBs.


Yo CorsairGeorge, quick question mate, Is the 650D going to be made available without the side window? That would be great.

Thanks in advanced.

(Either way I'll be picking one up on release day lol).


----------



## Aden Florian

Finally using my rig for what it was made for:




























https://picasaweb.google.com/RedIris...eat=directlink

I'm still waiting for the 8-pin extenders, and I got the acoustipack ultimate kit I need to start cutting up.


----------



## Jelah

Just received my 800D in the mail

















And I thought my 932 was heavy


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jelah;12483760*
> Just received my 800D in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought my 932 was heavy


Congratulations on the new purchase!

All-up my rig weighs in at ~80lbs...


----------



## microman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian;12481946*
> Finally using my rig for what it was made for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/RedIrish08/WatercoolingInstall1?authkey=Gv1sRgCL_8quWdsdHMnQE&feat=directlink
> 
> I'm still waiting for the 8-pin extenders, and I got the acoustipack ultimate kit I need to start cutting up.


Your case came with an 8pin extender right?


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated folks


----------



## Alex132

Yeah it should come with 8 pin extender with some 4 pin added onto it lol


----------



## Oupavoc

yep i believe the case does come with a psu extender iirc but i could be wrong i dont really remember.


----------



## Mongol

It did...bought an extension before I realized it.









Still..glad I did what with all my cables sleeved red.
Aesthetics and all. Pfft!


----------



## wermad

I ended up splicing my my atx 8 & 24 pin lines to extend them.


----------



## Oupavoc

Well that works


----------



## 45nm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


yep i believe the case does come with a psu extender iirc but i could be wrong i dont really remember.


It does come with a psu extender for the 8pin CPU power.


----------



## Darkcyde

650D on Newegg now!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811139004


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*


650D on Newegg now!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811139004


Nice


----------



## leighteam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*


650D on Newegg now!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811139004


What the ****? $220 shipped?


----------



## NguyenAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leighteam*


What the ****? $220 shipped?


I know right? $220 for a mid tower...


----------



## leighteam

I was almost set on buying this, but I just can't justify it at that price...


----------



## AdvanSuper

Might as well go for a 700/800D at that price, but knowing Corsair they know it will sell regardless...

700D after rebate with free shipping is $249.99.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Might as well go for a 700/800D at that price


This ^^^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


but knowing Corsair they know it will sell regardless...


hmmmm....no. $200+ for a mid tower,







, unless they offer a $50-100 mir or it can cure cancer


----------



## AdvanSuper

Lian Li's sell at that price, because they are Lian Li's lol. I think Corsair is pushing it with the price, but knowing them it will sell. Maybe not like hot cakes, but I'm sure they'll move a bit.


----------



## wermad

Lian LI is aluminum and very nice quality. Corsair is pushing its luck @ this price as you said


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12504086*
> Might as well go for a 700/800D at that price, but knowing Corsair they know it will sell regardless...
> 
> 700D after rebate with free shipping is $249.99.


I bought my 700D from Microcenter on sale for 199.99 plus a 40.00 rebate
cann't beat that unless you have a really big stick


----------



## AdvanSuper

You can't haha, I got mine for only $170.


----------



## 36o

what the **** over in aus there goin for $389+ for a 800d


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *36o;12506959*
> what the **** over in aus there goin for $389+ for a 800d


Its like $450 here so chill


----------



## microman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly;12504544*
> I bought my 700D from Microcenter on sale for 199.99 plus a 40.00 rebate
> cann't beat that unless you have a really big stick


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12504615*
> You can't haha, I got mine for only $170.


Got mine from MC for $140 so HA!

Anywho all the parts came today to start my new WC setup here are some pictures.


----------



## Oupavoc

Microman nice parts, can't wait to see more pics


----------



## Annex

Is adding a 5 inch bay intake worth it vs. simply upgrading the 140mms and adding decent quality 120mms to the top in the 800d?


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Annex;12510810*
> Is adding a 5 inch bay intake worth it vs. simply upgrading the 140mms and adding decent quality 120mms to the top in the 800d?


Well it will help, I modded the bottom of my case, took out the HDD cage and added a 120mm fan. It helps with temps.


----------



## wermad

140 med Yates have a high pitch to them. they definitely push more air than the stock corsair 140s but the noise is disappointing. I could only imagine the screamers the high speed ones are


----------



## AdvanSuper

I have the high speed ones and they aren't bad at all IMO.

Wermad, want to buy a 4th 470? lol


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


Your case came with an 8pin extender right?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Yeah it should come with 8 pin extender with some 4 pin added onto it lol


Yes, but it only has one, I need (want) two for my mobo







.


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


I bought my 700D from Microcenter on sale for 199.99 plus a 40.00 rebate
cann't beat that unless you have a really big stick


yup same here, $179.99 for me plus the 800d window for 1cent

havent seen that $40 rebate still though


----------



## velocd

Final touches (3rd GPU). I need to buy a DSLR next so I can take better photos.


----------



## AdvanSuper

I'll trade you my DSLR for your 580's.


----------



## jellis142

Now paint that SLI bridge black and it will be perfect!


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


I have the high speed ones and they aren't bad at all IMO.

Wermad, want to buy a 4th 470? lol


My mb does not support quad sli







, only quad crossfire. There is an expander for the R3E for quad sli but I'll have to modify my 800D extensively to add it.

Thanks anyways.


----------



## microman

been working on the case today but i have to go out now cause its my BDAY! Here are some pictures.


----------



## godofdeath

yea that sli bridge just doesnt belong
get another brands lol


----------



## ninjabelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142;12513897*
> Now paint that SLI bridge black and it will be perfect!


Yeah was odd that the UD7 came with a blue bridge.


----------



## Alex132

EVGA sell 3-way black SLI bridges for real cheap


----------



## AdvanSuper

$20 is not cheap for a bridge. Check out eBay or the FS section for one.


----------



## wermad

got my bridge for $7 on ebay


----------



## AdvanSuper

Same here.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


been working on the case today but i have to go out now cause its my BDAY! Here are some pictures.


Happy Birthday!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


yea that sli bridge just doesnt belong
get another brands lol










That blue bridge is awesome! I wish my XFX one was blue like that instead of black... Well, actually if the board was blue I'd like it there isn't much else blue in my case.


----------



## wermad

are there any ati/amd hard bridges? I've always seen ribbons only


----------



## AdvanSuper

I don't think they do.


----------



## microman




----------



## Jelah

Finally got it put together









Mmmmmm this case plus RIIIE =


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microman;12534132*


looking good









I hope corsair takes notice that we need moar rad support.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12539626*
> I hope corsair takes notice that we need moar rad support.


Stock support for a 480 or 420 in the roof would be great, plus stock 240 mount in the bottom..


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12539626*
> looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope corsair takes notice that we need moar rad support.


Yeah and it'll start at $400


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;12543159*
> Stock support for a 480 or 420 in the roof would be great, plus stock 240 mount in the bottom..











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12544874*
> Yeah and it'll start at $400


For that mulla, I would go w/ the Case Labs Magnum M8


----------



## AdvanSuper

I'd just spring for the Little Devil for under $600


----------



## microman

i made a custom side panel for the 700/800D maybe someone might be interested. It will allow for 4 120mm fans to be mounted on the side panel and blow directly on the motherboard.


----------



## Mongol

Buy ANY color bridge, wrap with 3M carbon fiber vinyl, or superglue non-reflective real CF onto it...gain 100hp. lol

But it looks schweet!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12545222*
> I'd just spring for the Little Devil for under $600


lol, with the euro to dollar exchange, your looking at close to $700, it ain't worth it imo. Plus the LD V8 as pretty much little to no cable management. That was truly the deal breaker for me. The Case Labs is awesome but its still in its fledgling stage and CL is adding more bits and pieces over time. Once their site is up and running and they have most of the planned accessories available, I might switch.

I love my 800D, it just feels too cramped though, especially when coming off a MM Ext. Ascension


----------



## koven




----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12550265*
> lol, with the euro to dollar exchange, your looking at close to $700, it ain't worth it imo. Plus the LD V8 as pretty much little to no cable management. That was truly the deal breaker for me. The Case Labs is awesome but its still in its fledgling stage and CL is adding more bits and pieces over time. Once their site is up and running and they have most of the planned accessories available, I might switch.
> 
> I love my 800D, it just feels too cramped though, especially when coming off a MM Ext. Ascension


That's right I confused myself it was $673 shipped to the US.


----------



## 36o

small update have ordered evrything for new setup









1 x Phobya Balancer - 250mm - Black Nickel (PH-45153)
Fitting Size No Fittings

1 x *** NEW *** NZXT CB-24P Single Sleeved M/B 24Pin - White (CB-24P-WT)

4 x *** NEW *** NZXT Single Sleeve 6-Pin VGA (PCI-Express) Extension 10" - White (CB-6V-WT)

2 x PrimoCHILL Dye Bomb - Purple (PC-DYE-PR)

1 x PrimoChill ICE Non-Conductive Liquid Cooling Fluid (32 oz.) - Purple (PCICE-PL)

2 x *** NEW *** NZXT Single Sleeved 4-Pin to 2 SATA Connector 8" - White (CB-42SATA-WT)

1 x *** NEW *** ModRight CableRight Single Braid M/B 8-Pin to 4+4 12V EPS Extension - White (CR-8PIN-4+4EPS-WH)

15 x *** NEW *** PrimoFlex Pro LRT White Tubing -1/2in. ID X 3/4in. OD (PFLEXP-34-W)

1 x *** NEW *** Bitspower X-Station Power-Extension II - Male Version - Green (BP-XSP2M-GN)
Molex Female to Female Adapters Add No Adapters

1 x XSPC RX360 Extreme Performance Radiator (RX360)
Nozzles No Nozzles

4 x *** NEW *** EK-PSC Fitting 13mm - G1/4 - Nickel (EK-PSC-13MM-NK)

1 x *** HOT *** EK-RAM Dominator - Water Block for Corsair Dominator Ram - Acetal/Nickel (EK-RAM-DOM-ACNK)

4 x Bitspower G 1/4" Silver Shiny Rotary 45 Degree IG 1/4" Adapter (BP-45R)

1 x FlexLight 12V LED Light Strip - 24 LED - (UV) Purple (FLEXLIGHT24-UV)
Sleeve Color Black
Heatshrink Color Black

1 x *** HOT *** EK-FB RE3 - Asus Rampage III Extreme - Nickel/Acetal (EK-FB-RE3-NK-AC)
Fitting Size 1/2" Barb for 1/2" ID tube

1 x Bitspower Mesh Radguard 240 (2 x 120mm) - Black Aluminum (BP-CDRG240ALBK-MS)

1 x *** NEW *** Koolance CPU-360 (CPU) Rev 1.2 [no nozzles] (CPU-360)
Nozzles No Nozzles

2 x Thumbscrews - Steel - Black - Set of 10 (TSCREWS-ST-BK)

1 x *** NEW *** ModRight CableRight Single Braid M/B 8-Pin to 4+4 12V EPS Extension - White (CR-8PIN-4+4EPS-WH)

1 x XSPC RX240 Extreme Performance Radiator (XSPC-RX240)
Nozzles No Nozzles

1 x Danger Den DD-CPX-Pro 12V Pump (DD-CPX-PRO)
Fitting Size No Fittings

10 x mod/smart Kobra High Density Sleeving 1/2 Inch - UV Purple (MS-HTSHK12-UP)

SLI and Crossfire 1/2/3 1403 Vid Connector Set - G1/4" Threads
Bitspower Black Freezer BP-VGNGTX470-MBK 1 VG-NGTX470 POM With Matt
Black Panel

ASUS Rampage III Extreme Motherboard

6gb corsair DOM GT kit

2nd evga gtx 470

coolmaster silent pro 1000w

i7 960 d0 20$ more then i7 950 lol

pics of install once i got these parts to install into case







and yes i cbf sleeving psu.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


i made a custom side panel for the 700/800D maybe someone might be interested. It will allow for 4 120mm fans to be mounted on the side panel and blow directly on the motherboard.


I did the same thing except with a spare 200mm Antec I had laying around, dropped temps 5C across the loop andGPU PCB temps by ~10C.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


snip snip


Love the simplicity of your loop there koven, it looks great


----------



## Annex

Are there any recommended 140mm fans for the 800d? I'm planning to upgrade the stock ones and would like to get some that push a lot more air than the ones I have now.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Annex;12557488*
> Are there any recommended 140mm fans for the 800d? I'm planning to upgrade the stock ones and would like to get some that push a lot more air than the ones I have now.


Yate Loons. I have the mediums ones. in terms of air, the definitely push more air, in terms of noise, they are a lot louder than the Corsair 140s.

possible the low speed Yates are on par w/ the Corsairs if your considering a possible direct replacement. I have yet to see the Corsair 140s available for retail sale.


----------



## Annex

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *wermad*   Yate Loons. I have the mediums ones. in terms of air, the definitely push more air, in terms of noise, they are a lot louder than the Corsair 140s.

possible the low speed Yates are on par w/ the Corsairs if your considering a possible direct replacement. I have yet to see the Corsair 140s available for retail sale.  
I was also looking at noiseblockers, but they are $25 a piece and I'm not sure I'm willing to experiment with that much money.

Anyone know if this is a good product?

  Amazon.com: Cooler Master 4 in 3 HDD Module Device - (STB-3T4-E3-GP): Electronics


----------



## maximxx

some pictures, after 3 days under construction:


----------



## twstjrs04

Built mine last summer







lots of upgrades coming soon.


----------



## microman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Annex*


Are there any recommended 140mm fans for the 800d? I'm planning to upgrade the stock ones and would like to get some that push a lot more air than the ones I have now.


i use the YL high speed fans and they move a ton of air but are kinda loud.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

If anybody has a minute would you mind heading over to my appraisal thread and giving me an opinion? I'm thinking about selling my 800D and starting a new project. Thanks!


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*


If anybody has a minute would you mind heading over to my appraisal thread and giving me an opinion? I'm thinking about selling my 800D and starting a new project. Thanks!


what case you moving on too?


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*


If anybody has a minute would you mind heading over to my appraisal thread and giving me an opinion? I'm thinking about selling my 800D and starting a new project. Thanks!


Eying the Magnum M8?


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12575702*
> Eying the Magnum M8?


Yup, if I can find a buyer for my 800D I'm going to pull the trigger on one...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;12577131*
> Yup, if I can find a buyer for my 800D I'm going to pull the trigger on one...


lucky









I wanted one, but decided to keep my corsair for now, its only like 3 months old, and just get a couple of monitors instead.


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated. Nice job everyone, nice pics. As for the case lab case they seem ok but its not my cup of tea, but I do like the LD case.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12577282*
> lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted one, but decided to keep my corsair for now, its only like 3 months old, and just get a couple of monitors instead.


Probably going to do the same







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;12586935*
> List Updated. Nice job everyone, nice pics. As for the case lab case they seem ok but its not my cup of tea, but I do like the LD case.


I love the LD cases too, but they're about 2x the price..


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;12586935*
> List Updated. Nice job everyone, nice pics. As for the case lab case they seem ok but its not my cup of tea, but I do like the LD case.


Meh, nice case, but no wire management at all. Most ppls build are routing the wires through the hdd cage. This was the deal breaker for me









CL M8 supports a whole bunch of rads, its like a Mountain Mods but more refined and greater attention to detail.

New pics for a few new parts added:


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Sometimes I get confused since I troll both the WC Club and the Obsidian Club, wermad keeps popping up all over with that new ram block; I keep doing double-takes


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*


Sometimes I get confused since I troll both the WC Club and the Obsidian Club, wermad keeps popping up all over with that new ram block; I keep doing double-takes

















lol, no worries, I roam quite a few sections too...


----------



## AdvanSuper

Fancy


----------



## 36o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Meh, nice case, but no wire management at all. Most ppls build are routing the wires through the hdd cage. This was the deal breaker for me









CL M8 supports a whole bunch of rads, its like a Mountain Mods but more refined and greater attention to detail.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

New pics for a few new parts added:




























is that hotswap bay turned 90 degrees?


----------



## faulkton

i got the first spot on the 650d list... i'm in the cool kids club!!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *36o;12593441*
> is that hotswap bay turned 90 degrees?


Yup


----------



## johnnyxbl4ze

damnit this case needs to come to amazon


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyxbl4ze;12596191*
> damnit this case needs to come to amazon


if you are talking about the 650D, which i assume because they already have the 800d, here is the listing:

http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-CC650DW-Obsidian-Aluminum-Enthusiast/dp/B004IYCK52/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1299172618&sr=1-2]Amazon.com: Corsair CC650DW Obsidian 650D Aluminum Mid Tower ATX Enthusiast Computer Case - Black: Computer & Accessories[/URL]

OOS of course.. but at least you can add it to your wish list and wait.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

I have a 932 but I want the 800D. Lol don't tell the 932 people


----------



## johnnyxbl4ze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton;12596247*
> if you are talking about the 650D, which i assume because they already have the 800d, here is the listing:
> 
> Amazon.com: Corsair CC650DW Obsidian 650D Aluminum Mid Tower ATX Enthusiast Computer Case - Black: Computer & Accessories
> 
> OOS of course.. but at least you can add it to your wish list and wait.


thx!


----------



## Oh You Did




----------



## 36o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oh You Did;12604569*


more ^^


----------



## nden

Hi, I have this case and having trouble with the back cable management. I dont know how to tuck them on the wall, I can't use zip tie on anywhere. Does anyone have some good ideas?


----------



## AdvanSuper

Smash door closed and pray lol.

Try to route them as best as possible and spread them out flat against the back.


----------



## 36o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nden;12615204*
> Hi, I have this case and having trouble with the back cable management. I dont know how to tuck them on the wall, I can't use zip tie on anywhere. Does anyone have some good ideas?


you can buy lil anchors that stick to metal of case and cable tie to them easiest way and they are pritty cheap


----------



## fishman78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nden;12615204*
> Hi, I have this case and having trouble with the back cable management. I dont know how to tuck them on the wall, I can't use zip tie on anywhere. Does anyone have some good ideas?


I used small pieces of tuct tape. Very sticky stuff and should hold the cable nicely till you get the door on.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nden;12615204*
> Hi, I have this case and having trouble with the back cable management. I dont know how to tuck them on the wall, I can't use zip tie on anywhere. Does anyone have some good ideas?


I bought some of these to attach to the back of the mobo tray. Haven't installed them yet, but I'll post a pic when I do. I like them because they are adjustable

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=44_80&products_id=24016


----------



## MorbEIn

Just got my 800D this morning! and WHOA! its ginarmous compared to my FT02! Freaking damn heavy as well! My components looks so small...

I'm trying to take a good picture but i dont have good lighting at the moment...

Off topic, anybody that has a phenom 955 overclocked with the same case, whats your idle temps and load?

will post pic in a bit ^_^


----------



## microman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorbEIn;12620756*
> Just got my 800D this morning! and WHOA! its ginarmous compared to my FT02! Freaking damn heavy as well! My components looks so small...
> 
> I'm trying to take a good picture but i dont have good lighting at the moment...
> 
> Off topic, anybody that has a phenom 955 overclocked with the same case, whats your idle temps and load?
> 
> will post pic in a bit ^_^


yeah dude my case fully loaded weighs a ton and is VERY hard to move from place to place..


----------



## MorbEIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microman;12620828*
> yeah dude my case fully loaded weighs a ton and is VERY hard to move from place to place..


With this case, I feel like im part of the watercooling gang now


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Mine weighs 70lbs ... up from 65 @ my last build


----------



## nden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *36o;12617285*
> you can buy lil anchors that stick to metal of case and cable tie to them easiest way and they are pritty cheap


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishman78;12620208*
> I used small pieces of tuct tape. Very sticky stuff and should hold the cable nicely till you get the door on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;12620506*
> I bought some of these to attach to the back of the mobo tray. Haven't installed them yet, but I'll post a pic when I do. I like them because they are adjustable
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=44_80&products_id=24016


REP+ for all you 3. Thanks

I finally got it done nicely using those rounded hooks and screwed them on the back. I'll post some photos later.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microman;12620828*
> yeah dude my case fully loaded weighs a ton and is VERY hard to move from place to place..


I bet this makes LAN parties a (your word has been removed by the forum filter, keep it PG)


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86;12620925*
> Mine weighs 70lbs ... up from 65 @ my last build


....mine is 80lbs


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;12621515*
> ....mine is 80lbs


you win.... oh and you can keep that win

How much does a AX1200 weigh? I dont have that in yet


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86;12621604*
> you win.... *oh and you can keep that win*
> 
> How much does a AX1200 weigh? I dont have that in yet


Yeah, I wish it was lighter. "Hello, is this Case Labs, the M8 is aluminum? Ok great, thanks" haha. No idea about the 1200...


----------



## MorbEIn

Uhm.. i just googled this question already but no help at all.. not giving me a definite answer.. but.. My SSD is not working on the hot swap bays... are my bays broken or osmething? or..? I've read i have to update my SSD firmware, but my SSD is already up to date..


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorbEIn;12622803*
> Uhm.. i just googled this question already but no help at all.. not giving me a definite answer.. but.. My SSD is not working on the hot swap bays... are my bays broken or osmething? or..? I've read i have to update my SSD firmware, but my SSD is already up to date..


Are you sure they're making good contact with the backplane? The bays are only SATA2 capable, but the SSD should still function at the 3gb/s reduced speed.


----------



## MorbEIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;12622825*
> Are you sure they're making good contact with the backplane? The bays are only SATA2 capable, but the SSD should still function at the 3gb/s reduced speed.


yeh, they are clicking in place. I tried a Mechanical drive and it gets recognized apart from the SSD...

Edit: At the moment, I have the SSD on the HDD tray just randomly inside the case... the insides of this case is huge i can fit myself in it.... **not really but you know what i mean







**


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorbEIn;12622888*
> yeh, they are clicking in place. I tried a Mechanical drive and it gets recognized apart from the SSD...
> 
> Edit: At the moment, I have the SSD on the HDD tray just randomly inside the case... the insides of this case is huge i can fit myself in it.... **not really but you know what i mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **


You could always remove the PCB for the slot you want to use and connect the drive manually, that way you could still hide it behind the plastic cover.


----------



## MorbEIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;12623120*
> You could always remove the PCB for the slot you want to use and connect the drive manually, that way you could still hide it behind the plastic cover.


huh.. didnt thought of this.. interesting! + rep for such a good idea!


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorbEIn;12623141*
> huh.. didnt thought of this.. interesting! + rep for such a good idea!


Thanks, I'd definitely talk to Corsair CS about it though, they're top notch and while my fix will certainly function, it's not as cool as the hot-swap functionality that should be working from the factory...


----------



## Pascal1973

Few pics of my Obsidian 800D.


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pascal1973;12623324*
> Few pics of my Obsidian 800D.


Thats hawt!







nice work


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86;12621604*
> you win.... oh and you can keep that win
> 
> How much does a AX1200 weigh? I dont have that in yet


It weight around 8lbs








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pascal1973;12623324*
> Few pics of my Obsidian 800D.
> Clip!


Very nice, lots of firepower, we could have used you for the forum wars lol maybe next year


----------



## Pascal1973

Thanx, she does 100k+ ppd....








My other ppd monster,980x @4.5 and a few 470's. No obsidian though,i settled for a 600T with this one.


----------



## 36o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pascal1973;12623324*
> Few pics of my Obsidian 800D.


wow. does the coolant boil with 4x 480s


----------



## MorbEIn

Edit: ^The setup above my post makes my one feel so meh..









Can I be officially be in the club? Here are some of the pics ^_^

My apologies, i'm not very good at taking photos... >.> I'm one of the millions and millions of people who just points and shoots without thinking...









so, from my FT02










to 800D

*I know red and black cables.. that's from my previews setup.. I already ordered white sleeves from nils so hopefully it'll be here by this week ^_^



























I'm running my cables behind the mobo tray.. just to get rid of the clutter... I'll be upgrading to 2600k or maybe the bulldozer *if it gets released soon cuz I cant wait anymore...** this month...

so.. guys, 2600k or just wait for BD?
I'm thinking of getting a a new pump and res and give this XSPC res/pump combo to my GF...

My other 6870 is in my GF's rig until i get my waterblock... which i have been waiting for a week now >.>

Thanks ^_^


----------



## Pascal1973

Looks nice, put your case in direct sunlight and make some new pics.You'll be surprised what a little natural light can do to your photo's!

About boiling [email protected] 825mhz heats up gpu's to high 50-ies,water hits 45 with higher ambients. I'm happy with these temps.


----------



## MorbEIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pascal1973;12632699*
> Looks nice, put your case in direct sunlight and make some new pics.You'll be surprised what a little natural light can do to your photo's!


HAH! cant remember the last time i've seen sun here in London... Weather changes every freaking day.... hehe


----------



## vuong

hello gentlemen,

I would like to take advantage of the hotswap drive bay to mount 2 sata drives without using the hotswap function, can I connect the regular sata power and data connectors to the back of the circuit board of the drive bays?
I just need that location just because of the 140mm cooling fan.
sincerely

vuong


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vuong;12633898*
> hello gentlemen,
> 
> I would like to take advantage of the hotswap drive bay to mount 2 sata drives without using the hotswap function, can I connect the regular sata power and data connectors to the back of the circuit board of the drive bays?
> I just need that location just because of the 140mm cooling fan.
> sincerely
> 
> vuong


Not totally sure what you're asking, the circuit boards on the back simply have SATA power and data connections on them, there's no advanced wiring between them and the motherboard. So yes, standard cables will work.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pascal1973;12623324*
> Few pics of my Obsidian 800D.


Wow! Since you went all out, why not the Koolance mb block? Or the EK Quad bridge/link?



Any ways, I thought the P6T7 didn't support quad sli,







, guess I was wrong







. Awesome job non the less


----------



## vuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;12634172*
> Not totally sure what you're asking, the circuit boards on the back simply have SATA power and data connections on them, there's no advanced wiring between them and the motherboard. So yes, standard cables will work.


Hi, thank you for the fast reply
That will be very nice if I'm able to use standard cables, just because I saw some capacitors and diodes near the SATA connections that worry me if it has something to do with hotswap feature.

Thank you


----------



## andrew149

little sneak peak!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pascal1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12634313*
> Wow! Since you went all out, why not the Koolance mb block? Or the EK Quad bridge/link?
> 
> Any ways, I thought the P6T7 didn't support quad sli,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , guess I was wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Awesome job non the less


Thanx, tbh i didn't know the full cover existed, EK doesn't make it, and i'm kind of an EK-fan.....
The quad-link is very nice, but i came from tri-sli, so it was a lot cheaper to get a few more sli-links. EK sould make a Nickel plated 4-way link!I'd be the first to order.....


----------



## 36o

heres mine so far waterblocks will be at mine tomorrow or next day.
case missing some parts
















m/b and cpu








other gfx card is done.


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated


----------



## 36o

quick question has anyone mounted 2 pumps hidden + bottom radiator







there 2 dangerden 1200's


----------



## andrew149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *36o;12663632*
> quick question has anyone mounted 2 pumps hidden + bottom radiator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there 2 dangerden 1200's


if u want two pumps hidden your gonna wanna look at this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12480/ex-res-254/Koolance_RP-452X2_Dual_525_Reservoir_Serial_or_Parallel_for_1_or_2_Pumps_RP-450_Laing_D5_MCP655-5_MCP655.html?tl=g30c97s168

also theres a pic of mine on this page


----------



## 36o

cheers but i already got the 2 dangerdens ^^ ill figure something out.


----------



## Blindsay

ill join


----------



## Chronite

Got my 650D today and just finished moving my parts over.



















Can I join the club?


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Your build looks great, may I just say though, that door is hideous. What was Corsair thinking! The latches and the huge window-frame







The mesh up front is ok, but not a fan of the side. /OT Build looks great inside it though!


----------



## VW_TDI_02

That 650D looks great except for those latches as previously stated. I wish they would've stuck to the rear button releases. If anyone is looking to move to a 700D send me a PM. Sorry Obsidian Club but I think it's time to move to a different case


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;12676514*
> That 650D looks great except for those latches as previously stated. I wish they would've stuck to the rear button releases. If anyone is looking to move to a 700D send me a PM. Sorry Obsidian Club but I think it's time to move to a different case


My 800D is also in the 'make me an offer I can't refuse' Sale section; I love it and it's working well for me but I may have the CL bug







We'll see, I really like the 800D.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;12676608*
> My 800D is also in the 'make me an offer I can't refuse' Sale section; I love it and it's working well for me but I may have the CL bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see, I really like the 800D.


I just don't really like the layout. I'm trying to get a Mountain Mods case so i want to sell the 700D for around $200 shipped and then get a new case while adding a minimal amount of out of pocket money.


----------



## wermad

I want the CL M8 too, though the ever increasing price due to the additional accessories and the Cali tax are holding me back from pulling the trigger. Plus, its gonna be a challenge to sell my heavily modded 800D for a decent price







.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12676879*
> I want the CL M8 too, though the ever increasing price due to the additional accessories and the Cali tax are holding me back from pulling the trigger. Plus, its gonna be a challenge to sell my heavily modded 800D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't even want to get into Case Labs. Their cases are beautiful but they are about $200 over my budget







I'm struggling to sell my 700D for $200 and it's in perfect condition!!


----------



## nickbaldwin86




----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86;12677195*
> [images]


Looks great. The only thing I would recommend is to get some sort of cable bands (nice looking ones) to tidy up the 24 pin as well as the PCI cables.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;12677242*
> Looks great. The only thing I would recommend is to get some sort of cable bands (nice looking ones) to tidy up the 24 pin as well as the PCI cables.


suggestions welcome


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated


----------



## Aden Florian

Finally got the rest of my white extension cables + blue lights







+ and some acoustipak!


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12676879*
> I want the CL M8 too, though the ever increasing price due to the additional accessories and the Cali tax are holding me back from pulling the trigger. Plus, its gonna be a challenge to sell my heavily modded 800D for a decent price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, someone's going to have to want my moddd 800D that will probably be best suited for WC...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;12676891*
> I don't even want to get into Case Labs. Their cases are beautiful but they are about $200 over my budget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm struggling to sell my 700D for $200 and it's in perfect condition!!


Yeah, it's a tough market these days- these are good cases too, it's not like we're trying to move some stock beige boxes here


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;12688644*
> Yeah, someone's going to have to want my moddd 800D that will probably be best suited for WC...
> 
> Yeah, it's a tough market these days- these are good cases too, it's not like we're trying to move some stock beige boxes here


Yea I talked to a guy who had just sold his 800D and it cost him $75 to ship!!!! ***


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;12689003*
> Yea I talked to a guy who had just sold his 800D and it cost him $75 to ship!!!! ***


Yup, it cost me $65 to ship a MM extended ascension. The guy who sold me my 800D spent $75. its crazy.

I'm contemplating selling my case but local pick up only. Its not worth it unless you can ship it for $20 or under imho. Im going to try craigslist and ocn f/s. I'm thinking of $125 since its been modded extensively, and $175 with an RX240 that I won't need if I get the CL M8.

Good luck to you guys and as mentioned no offense to Corsair and its awesome 700/800D, but I need more space


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12689225*
> Yup, it cost me $65 to ship a MM extended ascension. The guy who sold me my 800D spent $75. its crazy.
> 
> I'm contemplating selling my case but local pick up only. Its not worth it unless you can ship it for $20 or under imho. Im going to try craigslist and ocn f/s. I'm thinking of $125 since its been modded extensively, and $175 with an RX240 that I won't need if I get the CL M8.
> 
> Good luck to you guys and as mentioned no offense to Corsair and its awesome 700/800D, but I need more space


The 700/800Ds are big but I feel like they are awkardly set up to the point where it's very difficult to put more than one radiator in it without modding it. That's why I like the TJ07 but it's a bit pricey, lol.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;12689289*
> The 700/800Ds are big but I feel like they are awkardly set up to the point where it's very difficult to put more than one radiator in it without modding it. That's why I like the TJ07 but it's a bit pricey, lol.


I got three in mine, but it required a fair amount of modding









@Corsair, great products, but once you've got the WC bug, somehow they're not extreme enough anymore







7/800D are great cases though without question.


----------



## jackal22

video here


----------



## frycicle

I just picked up a 800D for 200 in the For Sale forum. I'm pretty jacked.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frycicle;12709859*
> I just picked up a 800D for 200 in the For Sale forum. I'm pretty jacked.


Nice!! I'm still trying to sell my 700D there


----------



## frycicle

I am getting a 800D and I wanted to check to see if my airflow plan is good. Here is a diagram:










1 are 120mm Yate Loon D12SL-12 Red LED Case Fans.
2 is stock Blademaster on 212+.
3 is stock Corsair exhaust
4 is 140mm Yate Loon D14SM-12 Case Fan
And the unmarked arrow is also a stock Corsair Fan.

How does it look?


----------



## amgsport

So many nice builds - can sit here cruising through this thread for hours & hours!! Definitely going white tubing with next upgrade - it just looks so hot









Here's a few updated pics of my 800D build. Planned upgrades are another 5870 with matching EK block, EK Supreme HF, Swiftech/Laing MCP35X with XSPC res top - and Primochill white tubing with a few Koolance quick-disconnects to make upgrades easier


----------



## Mongol

Wish they made a side panel that had a distended belly...of sorts...to make backside cable/tubing management easier. A side panel that was extended or 'lifted' outward a bit would be rad.


----------



## wermad

Decided to keep my 800D







. I'm debating on going w/ a 480 on top and the 360 @ the bottom.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12733509*
> Decided to keep my 800D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm debating on going w/ a 480 on top and the 360 @ the bottom.


I might add a 360mm on the bottom as well. Just bought an MCR320 for $23.72 shipped!!!!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;12733559*
> I might add a 360mm on the bottom as well. Just bought an MCR320 for $23.72 shipped!!!!


nice score







.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frycicle;12723330*
> I am getting a 800D and I wanted to check to see if my airflow plan is good. Here is a diagram:
> How does it look?


Airflow looks good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12733509*
> Decided to keep my 800D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm debating on going w/ a 480 on top and the 360 @ the bottom.


Same here, snagged a 256gb SSD instead of an M8... Are you planning to copy mine or go for a flat one on the base and use a PSU extender?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;12733559*
> I might add a 360mm on the bottom as well. Just bought an MCR320 for $23.72 shipped!!!!


That's highway robbery right there, what a great deal!


----------



## microman

i am thinking i might replace my RX240 thats in push pull in the bottom for a RX360 push pull. hmmmm spend more money.... Probably will!


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microman;12734403*
> i am thinking i might replace my RX240 thats in push pull in the bottom for a RX360 push pull. hmmmm spend more money.... Probably will!


That's the WC way...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;12734343*
> Airflow looks good.
> 
> Same here, snagged a 256gb SSD instead of an M8... Are you planning to copy mine or go for a flat one on the base and use a PSU extender?
> 
> That's highway robbery right there, what a great deal!


Im thinking of doing the psu extender (Lian Li) for the 360 at the bottom or I might go a'la TJ07 just like yours if I can get some new doors (I emailed George). If the doors become available and I can sell my current psu, which is pretty lengthy, I might go your route







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microman;12734403*
> i am thinking i might replace my RX240 thats in push pull in the bottom for a RX360 push pull. *hmmmm spend more money.... Probably will!*


the story of my builds too


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12734871*
> Im thinking of doing the psu extender (Lian Li) for the 360 at the bottom or I might go a'la TJ07 just like yours if I can get some new doors (I emailed George). If the doors become available and I can sell my current psu, which is pretty lengthy, I might go your route
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> the story of my builds too


If you need any measurements let me know. I can tell you that there is NO room left between my MCR320 wedged against the front, and the HX850 in the back. I didn't attempt it because I didn't need to, but I think you could squeeze another cm or so out if you cut a rectangle out of the metal front and cleared out the plastic behind the front bezel. You're pretty intimately familiar with your case so I hope you know what I'm trying to explain...

Edit: If you haven't yet, you should check out EndWar's 800D here. He put a 480 in the bottom and turned the PSU sideways. A bit too much modding for me, but it worked for him and he made it look awesome. I opted for the 360 + 360 + 240 instead.


----------



## wermad

kinda 50/50 on which method to take, EndWar's requires more modding though and a new left door.


----------



## Pendulum

The 800D looks so nice.








Depending on what's out, I'll be buying it for my next build.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12735298*
> kinda 50/50 on which method to take, EndWar's requires more modding though and a new left door.


I like my method personally as it didn't take too much modding... It does require a pretty specific hardware combo though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;12735599*
> The 800D looks so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on what's out, I'll be buying it for my next build.


It sure is one good-looking case. PM me if you ever want to buy mine...


----------



## wermad

Just an FYI from Corsair George (many probably know this): doors (left/right) on the 800/700D are interchangeable on either side.

So a "solid" door will fit on both sides of the 800/700D. Makes it nice if one wants to a clean canvas for a custom door or mod









btw, corsair.com does not have them in stock, George did not mentioned anything about stock.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;12735865*
> I like my method personally as it didn't take too much modding... It does require a pretty specific hardware combo though.
> 
> It sure is one good-looking case. PM me if you ever want to buy mine...


I actually just bought a used MCR320 for $23.72 shipped and i think I'm going to do what you did but cut the side panel and mounts some scythe ultra kaze fans on that rad too


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;12736262*
> I actually just bought a used MCR320 for $23.72 shipped and i think I'm going to do what you did but cut the side panel and mounts some scythe ultra kaze fans on that rad too


hmmm...I want to do some like EndWars massive build....hmmmm


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12736357*
> hmmm...I want to do some like EndWars massive build....hmmmm


link?


----------



## wermad

is supa awesome









http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/853371-complete-black-hole-corsair-800d-tj07.html


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12736141*
> Just an FYI from Corsair George (many probably know this): doors (left/right) on the 800/700D are interchangeable on either side.
> 
> So a "solid" door will fit on both sides of the 800/700D. Makes it nice if one wants to a clean canvas for a custom door or mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, corsair.com does not have them in stock, George did not mentioned anything about stock.


Guess I got mine just in time (back in December)







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12736357*
> hmmm...I want to do some like EndWars massive build....hmmmm


It really is an amazing build. The latest revision is gorgeous.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

I think I'm just going to make mine the way SaltwaterCooled did but with a few differences. No window, add push/pull fans, and then a radgrill on the side panel.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*


I think I'm just going to make mine the way SaltwaterCooled did but with a few differences. No window, add push/pull fans, and then a radgrill on the side panel.


FWIW I turned the fans on the 240 around so that it's intake now. Airflow in the bottom comes through the right (back) panel. Dropped my temps about 5C from the center intake, side exhaust pattern. The notch in the bottom wasn't big enough to let enough air in, even on low fans.

|360*Push fans___240*Push fans|


----------



## wermad

I'm leaning now on pushing the psu back w/ the Lian Li psu extender to squeeze in the 360 at the bottom.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


I'm leaning now on pushing the psu back w/ the Lian Li psu extender to squeeze in the 360 at the bottom.










Don't care for that look myself, but that's personal preference of course! Same applies to external rads and such... I like it to all fit 'in the box'







Can't wait to see what you do though, should be a great build!


----------



## Pendulum

After looking over various reviews that all came to the conclusion of this: Airflow is terrible in this case.
I figured it wouldn't be the greatest since there's not any front intakes but how bad is the airflow?


----------



## wermad

if your main path is to air cool your cpu and gpu, then reconsider, if you are going to water cool, this is a great case to do so.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

The 7/800D is not a air cooling case, I wouldn't ever air cool it, if you don't want to do water cooling I would get different case


----------



## Mongol

For air, 700/800D should be your last choice...The 600T would be a much better air cooler.

You'd have 2 intakes and 3 exhausts...that's with the rear fan as an intake, and honestly, the bottom fan isn't the best intake to begin with.

(unless you pick up a lian-li dual bay cooling fan and mod the side panel with an intake, run away!)


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

I modded the side panel to hold an old 200mm Antec I had laying around and it dropped temps 10C in the case and 5C in my WC loop... Having said that, I use pretty directed airflow, so running with the door off didn't help me.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

MORE!
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1036984222#post1036984222


----------



## wermad

FYI guys, corsair.com has the solid doors back in stock. I picked up a couple of them for the next phase of the evolution of my build







. They also have the window 800D left door too:

http://www.corsair.com/cases/case-accessories.html

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

btw, any one interested, I have a couple of water cooling parts for sale, please click link below







.


----------



## kingofyo1

Well guys, add me to the list.. Just picked up xnine's 800d and as soon as it comes in, I'll be doing a build transfer from my current azza hurrican to the 800


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofyo1;12778463*
> Well guys, add me to the list.. Just picked up xnine's 800d and as soon as it comes in, I'll be doing a build transfer from my current azza hurrican to the 800


welcome


----------



## Alex132

Air cooling 800D is actually good, dropped about 1-2'c max from my Antec 900
And it's much quieter and smesksy'ier








also, my cat thinks its very comfy lol;


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leon777*


Enough tubing? :O


Haha leave me alone.

The question you should be asking is "can we fit more in there?"


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated.

imo with some minor modification, that everyone with some tools should be able to do, will make this a good air cooling case. So far i have removed the bottom HDD cage and installed a fan beside the psu and made a front intake. Temps dropped a good 5-7C. Thats not bad for replacing old fans and adding a few more.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;12791297*
> List Updated.
> 
> imo with some minor modification, that everyone with some tools should be able to do, will make this a good air cooling case. So far i have removed the bottom HDD cage and installed a fan beside the psu and made a front intake. Temps dropped a good 5-7C. Thats not bad for replacing old fans and adding a few more.


u got pics of that?


----------



## frycicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;12791297*
> List Updated.
> 
> imo with some minor modification, that everyone with some tools should be able to do, will make this a good air cooling case. So far i have removed the bottom HDD cage and installed a fan beside the psu and made a front intake. Temps dropped a good 5-7C. Thats not bad for replacing old fans and adding a few more.


I'd like to see this also.


----------



## Oupavoc

I'll post pics tomorrow


----------



## wermad

Both new solid doors came in bent on the same corner. Clearly this happened on Corsairs end as both shipping boxes had no signs of damage. I pm CorsairGeorge about this. I was able to bend one back using small needle nose pliers and some cardboard to protect the finish. I'm hoping both will close properly.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Thinking about making the leap over to an 800d here soon since I'm venturing into the world of WC'ing. Cheapest I've found one new is Amazon for like $269 shipped. Has anyone spotted any deals as of late on them? BTW nice rigs all







.


----------



## Oupavoc

Wermad that's sucks mate, that happened to me to. I just contacted corsair over the forums and sent in pics. Received new panel free of charge


----------



## nickbaldwin86

That happened to me too.... CORSAIR do something about the packaging of the doors because it SUCKS!


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

My 800D got dinged on the original shipping from Microcenter, definitely was a shipping issue though, the box was missing a corner haha. Sorry to hear about your panels, Corsair will help you out I'm sure.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*


That happened to me too.... CORSAIR do something about the packaging of the doors because it SUCKS!


First I've heard of this, but I've already sent an email to our packaging engineer.

Sorry for any issues you guys have had - PM me if you guys need any help getting replacement parts.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*


u got pics of that?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *frycicle*


I'd like to see this also.


Here you go guys. Only mod that I still need to do is the side panel. Ive been busy lately


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


Wermad that's sucks mate, that happened to me to. I just contacted corsair over the forums and sent in pics. Received new panel free of charge











Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*


That happened to me too.... CORSAIR do something about the packaging of the doors because it SUCKS!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


First I've heard of this, but I've already sent an email to our packaging engineer.

Sorry for any issues you guys have had - PM me if you guys need any help getting replacement parts.


I got one bent back as best as possible and I will try to test it once my case is available (its in the shop, aka my garage







). Thanks for your help George


----------



## frycicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;12802460*
> Here you go guys. Only mod that I still need to do is the side panel. Ive been busy lately


How are your other fans set up?


----------



## Alex132

The intake on the 800D is pretty poor, as aircooling its bad XD
My temps drop about 3-4'c when I take the side panel off lol

But I will go under water in the future, and this case will be so perfect for it


----------



## wermad

both doors did close though I don't have the front panel added. I did scrap off some paint in the process of carefully bending the edge back for one of the doors


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frycicle;12804000*
> How are your other fans set up?


Well, I got 8 fans installed. The front panel fan is intake, fan beside psu is intake, fan on chamber separator is intake, fan on HDD cage is intake, fan on back panel is exhaust, the 3 top fans are exhaust.


----------



## SirWaWa

how did u mount a fan in the bottom there?
140mm? does it make a difference? is your 580 any cooler?


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12805762*
> The intake on the 800D is pretty poor, as aircooling its bad XD
> My temps drop about 3-4'c when I take the side panel off lol
> 
> But I will go under water in the future, and this case will be so perfect for it


Airflow is airflow is airflow whether it's for air cooling or water, you still need good circulation for effective WC. Common misconception I feel...







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12805928*
> both doors did close though I don't have the front panel added. I did scrap off some paint in the process of carefully bending the edge back for one of the doors










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa;12809129*
> how did u mount a fan in the bottom there?
> 140mm? does it make a difference? is your 580 any cooler?


The extra intake will be helpful, this case needs all the help it can get for air intakes in the bottom/front.


----------



## vincewchan

delete


----------



## MURDoctrine

Haha add me to the club. Just ordered my 800D. Should arrive tomorrow and I will have pics as soon as I can.


----------



## frycicle

I sent in to Corsair that needed a SATA 3 backplane and a few days later, bam shipped (for free) . I love Corsair.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frycicle;12847089*
> I sent in to Corsair that needed a SATA 3 backplane and a few days later, bam shipped (for free) . I love Corsair.


sweet, thats awesome. I should try that


----------



## MURDoctrine

Hmm I have one of their PSU's and one of the modular cables was missing a backing on one of the sata connectors. Wonder if they would supply me with another sata power cable for it XD.


----------



## frycicle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*


Hmm I have one of their PSU's and one of the modular cables was missing a backing on one of the sata connectors. Wonder if they would supply me with another sata power cable for it XD.


I bet they would. Their customer service is awesome.


----------



## wermad




----------



## Mongol

Looking good wermzer.









Pity Corsair doesn't make a pedestal for the 800/700 with dual 480 support.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;12855965*
> Looking good wermzer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pity Corsair doesn't make a pedestal for the 800/700 with dual 480 support.


a bit of sheet metal and some welding (a'la Fanblade







)


----------



## Unit_4

Hey all.
Can i be added please.
Build still I'n progress
Had to cut bottom of tray to fit 240 side ways. Was not fun.

Do have a question hoping someone can help.

My loop is set. Res pump 240 rad gpus 360 rad CPU then back into top of res. Ek multioption. Problem with res is i can't see any movement with the water. Should i remove the top clear tube so i can see water falling into res.

Thanks for ur help.
Great thread.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12855905*
> 360 just wasn't enough huh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unit_4;12864880*
> Hey all.
> Can i be added please.
> Build still I'n progress
> Had to cut bottom of tray to fit 240 side ways. Was not fun.
> 
> Do have a question hoping someone can help.
> 
> My loop is set. Res pump 240 rad gpus 360 rad CPU then back into top of res. Ek multioption. Problem with res is i can't see any movement with the water. Should i remove the top clear tube so i can see water falling into res.
> 
> Thanks for ur help.
> Great thread.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to slee some slight surging or movement in the res, but it's likely to be very steady at load. It's up to you if you want the indication of flow you can remove the top tube; you may get some waterfall noise those.
Click to expand...


----------



## Unit_4

Can't see a thing after i fill water past the clear tube insert.
Maybe my sli bridge is restricting the flow
The d5 is on setting 5.
Will there be a chance of air if i remove the insert. ??
Thanks.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unit_4*


Can't see a thing after i fill water past the clear tube insert. 
Maybe my sli bridge is restricting the flow 
The d5 is on setting 5. 
Will there be a chance of air if i remove the insert. ??
Thanks.


Can you post a pic of your setup? Assuming everything is connected in order then there's definitely water flow, the D5 @ 5 can handle the loop without a problem. There's a chance of cycloning/air without it, but try without to test if you want.


----------



## kingofyo1

oki guys, here we go. My 800d.

Welp, got my new case and everything put together. Me thinky you'll likey














































It started off a bit nasty though, while being shipped, it got mangled and destroyed. I had to bring back from the dead. Here's some pics of that













































this is right outta the box:









what shoulda been my first inkling something was messed up:









but all in all, its better than what i was coming from, which was this:









well let me know what you think, and how good of a recovery effort I did lol


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kingofyo1*


oki guys, here we go. My 800d.

It started off a bit nasty though, while being shipped, it got mangled and destroyed. I had to bring back from the dead. Here's some pics of that
well let me know what you think, and how good of a recovery effort I did lol


Sorry to hear about the damage; mine got dinged on the way from Microcenter- the box lost a corner and the case got bruised a bit on the top rear corner. Not enough damage (no paint/distortion issues) so I didn't RMA it, but thanks FedEx...







I will say that the Corsair box was large enough to absorb most of the blow and the case is rigid enough to survive getting dropped on a corner so great job to Corsair. Sadly the case has always been _just_ out of alignment on the door panels/latches, I blame the shipping but it's not worth the RMA at this point..


----------



## kingofyo1

Yeah, I cant even fully close my window panel :'( but it kinda sticks on the front, so no worries. I'll make it magnetized or something lol


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa;12809129*
> how did u mount a fan in the bottom there?
> 140mm? does it make a difference? is your 580 any cooler?


I mounted a 100mm fan at the bottom fan beside the psu using plastic nut and bolt. Yest it makes a good difference, basically that fan intake fresh air and send it up to the next fan to push into the hardware compartment. Also my 580 are running cooler, but they will even more once I mod the side panel








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unit_4;12864880*
> Hey all.
> Can i be added please.
> Build still I'n progress
> Had to cut bottom of tray to fit 240 side ways. Was not fun.
> 
> Do have a question hoping someone can help.
> 
> My loop is set. Res pump 240 rad gpus 360 rad CPU then back into top of res. Ek multioption. Problem with res is i can't see any movement with the water. Should i remove the top clear tube so i can see water falling into res.
> 
> Thanks for ur help.
> Great thread.


Even if you dont see any movement you should hear the water go into the res most of the time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofyo1;12872845*
> oki guys, here we go. My 800d.
> 
> Welp, got my new case and everything put together. Me thinky you'll likey
> 
> Snip*
> 
> It started off a bit nasty though, while being shipped, it got mangled and destroyed. I had to bring back from the dead. Here's some pics of that
> 
> snip*
> 
> this is right outta the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what shoulda been my first inkling something was messed up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well let me know what you think, and how good of a recovery effort I did lol


Well in all honesty, I would ask for a refund or an exchange, thats some major damage imo. I would get a hold corsairgeorge or corsair imo. Thats not acceptable.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Hey guys, like to do a 800D build...

Ive seen people mount a 3x120 or even 4x120 rads in the bottom tray bit so you cant see the PSU. Lots a modding involved? If so any guides or advice?


----------



## MURDoctrine

Add me. Finally got my 800D the other night and finished transferring everything over. On air atm but will be ordering a Rasa 750 RX360 kit for it next week.







I knew this thing was going to big but holy crap. It made my Antec 1200 feel small.


----------



## Unit_4

Is a very dodgy pic. Was I'n a hurry. Had to use flash. U can see the clear insert going down I'n the water.
The system has been bled and no more bubbles. When i was bleeding i got a massive air bubble stuck I'n the pump. Took about 5 min of hard shaking to get it out. Any chance i have maybe worn the pump by it running dry ??
If i get the water down past the clear tube insert i can see that it's running. But as the water is falling out it seems to be making air bubbles as it hits the water. Not sure if these disappear before leaving bottom of res and into pump.

If i remove the insert and fill the res almost to the top the the water only has to fall a tiny way. Which i will be able to then see the flow.
Just don't want to have to drain loop again for no reason.
Have all ready drained it 6 times due to leaking bitspower 90 degree fittings. I hate them fittings.









Thanks for any ideas.
The rest of the case is going sweet.
Can't wait to get it all finished.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofyo1;12873028*
> Yeah, I cant even fully close my window panel :'( but it kinda sticks on the front, so no worries. I'll make it magnetized or something lol


You could try that but...yeah magnets + HDD's = bad. Might want to be careful with that.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;12874112*
> Well in all honesty, I would ask for a refund or an exchange, thats some major damage imo. I would get a hold corsairgeorge or corsair imo. Thats not acceptable.


I jump with YourThoughts.


----------



## halukkilic

small update


----------



## grazz1984

Hi just braught a corsair 700d but im after a windowed side panel for it, Does anyone here know were i can buy one in the uk?

Thanks


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halukkilic;12877762*
> small update


How do you do that?
Would love to know!


----------



## halukkilic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12877914*
> How do you do that?
> Would love to know!


Link-1 or Link-2


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


Well in all honesty, I would ask for a refund or an exchange, thats some major damage imo. I would get a hold corsairgeorge or corsair imo. Thats not acceptable.


I'm pretty sure he bought it used, because the box he received it in is another case box (looks like ABS Black Pearl?) and not the 800D box. With any case, when shipping, if the box and packaging isn't right, even a small drop can cause significant damage to the chassis, knocking it off-square or breaking pieces.

That being said, I've already spoken with him via email and we're looking at what parts we can replace for him. But this is a great example of buyer beware when buying used or previously owned stuff.


----------



## mastical

Added a 6970 water block this morning.


----------



## Unit_4

Water flow problem solved.
Because I'm so smart and gifted after i drained the loop to remove tube insert from res i thought to myself i should double check the pump is on setting 5.
After a.... i am so dumb moment... I turned it from setting 1 back to 5 lol i slapped myself I'n the face put everthing back together problem solved. Have good flow again.
Down side i have another leaking fitting. So out comes the water once again.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unit_4;12884502*
> Water flow problem solved.
> Because I'm so smart and gifted after i drained the loop to remove tube insert from res i thought to myself i should double check the pump is on setting 5.
> After a.... i am so dumb moment... I turned it from setting 1 back to 5 lol i slapped myself I'n the face put everthing back together problem solved. Have good flow again.
> Down side i have another leaking fitting. So out comes the water once again.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


At least you sorted out the flow issues! It's ok, we've all had those moments


----------



## kingofyo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;12880473*
> I'm pretty sure he bought it used, because the box he received it in is another case box (looks like ABS Black Pearl?) and not the 800D box. With any case, when shipping, if the box and packaging isn't right, even a small drop can cause significant damage to the chassis, knocking it off-square or breaking pieces.
> 
> That being said, I've already spoken with him via email and we're looking at what parts we can replace for him. But this is a great example of buyer beware when buying used or previously owned stuff.


that reminds me: I emailed your redbeard account and havent received a reply, did you get that thing i sent ya?

Yes, this was purchased from a user on here: Xnine. The case was in perfect condition in pictures, and with where the damage occurred, I have no reason to suspect it was damaged prior to him dropping it off at the UPS shop. With the box damage, i'm going to blame this squarely on UPS's shoulders


----------



## wermad

ups is notorious for either playing soccer or pass-footbal with your package. I hope you get this sorted out


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12889876*
> ups is notorious for either playing soccer or pass-footbal with your package. I hope you get this sorted out


The latest in shipping efficiency is just heaving your package out of the truck without stopping... I've also heard that shippers are allowed to pick one package per day to use in an Office Space scenario to promote morale...


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*


The latest in shipping efficiency is just heaving your package out of the truck without stopping... I've also heard that shippers are allowed to pick one package per day to use in an Office Space scenario to promote morale...










They've done this to me several times, once the package exploded. Luckily, it was from Amazon and they just replaced with a new one. Some retailers aren't so understanding though


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12890069*
> They've done this to me several times, once the package exploded. Luckily, it was from Amazon and they just replaced with a new one. Some retailers aren't so understanding though


Yeah, knock on wood, UPS has been good to me and FedEx the damaging one, but that's usually the reverse of most people's experiences I think..


----------



## wermad

FedEx either does not deliver, is super late, super early, and is just plain uncoordinated in terms of a schedule to deliver.

Man, ppcs and modright really screwed me with the mesh so no updates until that gets sorted out. It really irks me when ppcs just passes the buck on customer service


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


It really irks me when ppcs just passes the buck on customer service










Agreed, I've had issues with them regarding some anti-kink coils that were clearly the wrong size, it was cheaper for me to eat the cost than to pay return shipping/restock/new shipping. Very disappointing, I wish the selection wasn't so good so that I could avoid shopping there as frequently haha. As it is I usually try to buy from Gary at Sidewinder whenever I can...


----------



## wermad

ModRight wants the mesh shipped back to them. I told them they would need to send a return label for it. I paid $18 for ppcs to ship the mesh and I won't spend more money to send it to them


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


ModRight wants the mesh shipped back to them. I told them they would need to send a return label for it. I paid $18 for ppcs to ship the mesh and I won't spend more money to send it to them










What happened to the mesh?

Also, does anyone have experience powdercoating the front panel of the 800D? Or disassembling it for paint? I'm trying to get the plastic out and several of the veneers off so that I can have it powder coated.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;12892479*
> What happened to the mesh?
> 
> Also, does anyone have experience powdercoating the front panel of the 800D? Or disassembling it for paint? I'm trying to get the plastic out and several of the veneers off so that I can have it powder coated.


mesh was shorter than advertised. PPCS showed it as 500mm x 500mm and this was confirmed by ModRight, I got one that was 460x460mm. Kinda sucks since the vents I was planning on the doors were going to be 480mm long. Im waiting for ModRight's response.

hmm, I was able to remove all plastic from the front panel. Is that what you're looking for?


----------



## wermad




----------



## frycicle

I got mine and built it yesterday. Man this case is monstrous. Install was super easy though (except the stupid 212+).


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


mesh was shorter than advertised. PPCS showed it as 500mm x 500mm and this was confirmed by ModRight, I got one that was 460x460mm. Kinda sucks since the vents I was planning on the doors were going to be 480mm long. Im waiting for ModRight's response.

hmm, I was able to remove all plastic from the front panel. Is that what you're looking for?


That's not good..

Yeah, I'm having trouble getting the plastic parts out of the main alu frame on the front panel. Any pics or tips? Do I have to take of the top veneer to get the IO panel out?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


*snip*


Looks great! Very creative with the PSU and HDD combo. You should also consider mounting some brackets to the rear of the mobo tray for SSD/2.5"HDD drives, I think there's enough room.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;12903387*
> That's not good..
> 
> Yeah, I'm having trouble getting the plastic parts out of the main alu frame on the front panel. Any pics or tips? Do I have to take of the top veneer to get the IO panel out?
> 
> Looks great! Very creative with the PSU and HDD combo. You should also consider mounting some brackets to the rear of the mobo tray for SSD/2.5"HDD drives, I think there's enough room.


the i/o panel comes off by just a few screws but you have to remove the front panel to get to them.

I'm holding up on ssd as they are super expensive right now.

small update: got the plumbing done, final steps are just finer details.


----------



## kingofyo1

hey wer, quick question man.. how did you do the screws to keep your res in place? or is it 4010 tape? lol please post back side pics to show me if its screws


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofyo1;12908825*
> hey wer, quick question man.. how did you do the screws to keep your res in place? or is it 4010 tape? lol please post back side pics to show me if its screws


Frozen Q includes these clamps with their reservoirs (first ones):

http://www.frozenqpcmods.com/clips.php


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12906406*
> the i/o panel comes off by just a few screws but you have to remove the front panel to get to them.
> 
> I'm holding up on ssd as they are super expensive right now.
> 
> small update: got the plumbing done, final steps are just finer details.


I meant the plastic door and insert panel, not the metal frame









Thanks for the patience and the help! It's looking great wermad


----------



## Timechange01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mariusz803*


Hey guys,

2010 Obsidian 800D build done.
Cheers.

Questions / comments welcome.




















Very nice! Where did you get that grill in the front?


----------



## Oupavoc

Very nice guys, list updated. If you wish being added to the list and I missed adding you to the list please pm.


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Timechange01*


Very nice! Where did you get that grill in the front?


BEEN DISCONTINUED !!!

No idea why but it's hard to find now. NCIX, NewEgg are both sold out.


----------



## Cmoney

I am loving my new 650D... it is by far the best case I have ever owned. Internal temps are about the same as my previous Antec 900 build, there is plenty of room for everything I need inside my case (and then some), and dam it is SEXY! lol If I had one CON it would be that there could be more depth behind the backpanel for cable management... I had a hard time getting everything to fit okay... but I plan to solve that problem by sleeving all my cabling anyways


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney;12933209*
> I am loving my new 650D... it is by far the best case I have ever owned. Internal temps are about the same as my previous Antec 900 build, there is plenty of room for everything I need inside my case (and then some), and dam it is SEXY! lol If I had one CON it would be that there could be more depth behind the backpanel for cable management... I had a hard time getting everything to fit okay... but I plan to solve that problem by sleeving all my cabling anyways


PICTuREs or I will report you for BAN!


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney;12933209*
> I am loving my new 650D... it is by far the best case I have ever owned. Internal temps are about the same as my previous Antec 900 build, there is plenty of room for everything I need inside my case (and then some), and dam it is SEXY! lol If I had one CON it would be that there could be more depth behind the backpanel for cable management... I had a hard time getting everything to fit okay... but I plan to solve that problem by sleeving all my cabling anyways


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86;12933932*
> PICTuREs or I will report you for BAN!


lol good one


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timechange01;12911795*
> Very nice! Where did you get that grill in the front?


Well you could always try one of these?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999164&cm_re=CFP51-_-11-999-164-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185020&cm_re=SCKB-1000BK-_-35-185-020-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185141&cm_re=SCKB-2000BK-_-35-185-141-_-Product

Edit:

tigerdirect has them available

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2929625&CatId=495


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86;12933932*
> PICTuREs or I will report you for BAN!


lol... you could have just check my member gallery... I wanted to take a better pick of my finished sig rig before I posted it on this thread.


----------



## InvalidUserID

To my fellow 800D owners, what are you guys using for your top fan filters?

No matter how often I vacuum, have an air cleaner running or keep my window shut, my room is dusty. I tried (3) 120mm fan filters to sit on the top but due to the shape of the opening, they don't fit. As it is now, I simply put magazines on top to cover the openings when the computer is shut down.

BTW, I have the tops as exhaust.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

what do you need filters for if it is exhaust? don't understand... you want to filter the air going out of your case?


----------



## InvalidUserID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86;12936494*
> what do you need filters for if it is exhaust? don't understand... you want to filter the air going out of your case?


For when the computer is off, dust can fall into the case through the fan openings.


----------



## Xinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InvalidUserID;12936468*
> To my fellow 800D owners, what are you guys using for your top fan filters?
> 
> No matter how often I vacuum, have an air cleaner running or keep my window shut, my room is dusty. I tried (3) 120mm fan filters to sit on the top but due to the shape of the opening, they don't fit. As it is now, I simply put magazines on top to cover the openings when the computer is shut down.
> 
> BTW, I have the tops as exhaust.


I used to use magnetic filters from Silverstone. They worked nicely.
Just pull them off when you are using the system.

http://www.silverstonetek.com/products/p_contents.php?pno=FF141&area=usa

Of course, magazines/newspapers work just as well, and are dirt cheap.









If you have the old air vents in your room, or have a cold air/heat exchange, perhaps you should filter that as well.
Most furnaces have some type of filtering system, that you can clean out every so often and can help eliminate a lot of dust that might pump through your home's ventillation.
3M also makes filters for floor vents... never tried them on a computer, but I've seen people use their car's micron air filters on their computer's intake.
Keeps them dust free, and are relatively cheap.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InvalidUserID;12936681*
> For when the computer is off, dust can fall into the case through the fan openings.


I hope this is joke


----------



## frycicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariusz803;12920597*
> BEEN DISCONTINUED !!!
> 
> No idea why but it's hard to find now. NCIX, NewEgg are both sold out.


I just got one off OCN marketplace.







How'd you set you fans up?


----------



## iinsom

i have a 800D case


----------



## frycicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinsom;12941288*
> i have a 800D case


tits or ****

I'm not a fan of this filter. It makes my jokes not funny.


----------



## monkeyman905

Got ma 650D booom


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Just dismantled my 800, it's in a 24x24x6 box getting ready to go to Blade Works (FannBlade's shop) for some custom paint and metal-work tomorrow... Should be a fun project, log will be coming soon


----------



## Annex

I know you can easily mount a thick single 120mm rad in the rear of the 800d, but has anyone tried mounting one in the bottom? It looks like there would be enough space for it without any modding.


----------



## grazz1984

My 700d arriving today







will get pics up once got my parts in


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Annex*


I know you can easily mount a thick single 120mm rad in the rear of the 800d, but has anyone tried mounting one in the bottom? It looks like there would be enough space for it without any modding.


should be enough for a 140mm rad, so a 120mm should fit in nicely


----------



## grazz1984

Sorry about bad pic quility


----------



## Espen

I am building a new computer in not long and I am (ofcourse) going with the Corsair Obsidian 800D. I am going to water cool my 2 x GTX 580 and 2600K. I was thinking of going for a loop like this: Res -> Pump -> GPU -> GPU -> Rad -> CPU -> Res, as this would be the cleanest way I think (least tubing). I was thinking of going with the Swiftech MCRES Micro Revision 2, and want to do something like the guy in this video: [ame="[MEDIA=youtube]7xkGzk9rHWg[/MEDIA]]

So what I am wondering is, how can I do that without modding? I know he has made a plate and modded it there, but is there any other way to do it?

Also, omg it's hard to decide between white and black tubing! [IMG alt="tongue.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/tongue.gif[/IMG]


----------



## rent.a.john

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Espen;12975652*
> I am building a new computer in not long and I am (ofcourse) going with the Corsair Obsidian 800D. I am going to water cool my 2 x GTX 580 and 2600K. I was thinking of going for a loop like this: Res -> Pump -> GPU -> GPU -> Rad -> CPU -> Res, as this would be the cleanest way I think (least tubing). I was thinking of going with the Swiftech MCRES Micro Revision 2, and want to do something like the guy in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what I am wondering is, how can I do that without modding? I know he has made a plate and modded it there, but is there any other way to do it?
> 
> Also, omg it's hard to decide between white and black tubing!


1x 360 radiator might be a bit iffy for 2x 580 and the CPU, I have a 360 and a 240 radiator for my 2x 5870s and CPU. You might want to look into adding another 240 on the bottom or even just a 120 on the side without modding the case.

With regards to the reservoir, have you considered getting a cylindrical reservoir with a clip that you can put in the same location as that reservoir.
something like this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9576/ex-res-157/Bitspower_Water_Tank_Z-Multi_250_Inline_Reservoir_BP-WTZM250P-BK.html?tl=g30c97s166

But if you insist on using a bay reservoir, and without modding at all, the reservoirs are all designed to sit in the 5.25 bay


----------



## fanaddict

Does the Obsidian 650D have the standard 200mm size fans in the front and top? Or does it use the uncommon sized 200mm fans that are found in the Graphite 600T?

Edit, meaning could I replace both fans with Coolermater Megaflows?


----------



## grazz1984

Just done all cables in my 700d and got better pics.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Whats a good fan to replace the stock 140mm fans on the 800D. I've noticed the corsair ones are quiet but don't seem to move much air.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine;12993520*
> Whats a good fan to replace the stock 140mm fans on the 800D. I've noticed the corsair ones are quiet but don't seem to move much air.


A lot of air movement, but kinda loud: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129057

Not as much air pushing power, but more silent, and UV reactive: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426027


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rent.a.john;12985560*
> 1x 360 radiator might be a bit iffy for 2x 580 and the CPU, I have a 360 and a 240 radiator for my 2x 5870s and CPU. You might want to look into adding another 240 on the bottom or even just a 120 on the side without modding the case.
> 
> With regards to the reservoir, have you considered getting a cylindrical reservoir with a clip that you can put in the same location as that reservoir.
> something like this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9576/ex-res-157/Bitspower_Water_Tank_Z-Multi_250_Inline_Reservoir_BP-WTZM250P-BK.html?tl=g30c97s166
> 
> But if you insist on using a bay reservoir, and without modding at all, the reservoirs are all designed to sit in the 5.25 bay


yeah im running a single 360 for my 2 6970's and a overclocked i7, it is just barely enough and iirc the 580's put out a little more heat the the 6970's


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanaddict;12986320*
> Does the Obsidian 650D have the standard 200mm size fans in the front and top? Or does it use the uncommon sized 200mm fans that are found in the Graphite 600T?
> 
> Edit, meaning could I replace both fans with Coolermater Megaflows?


I know they will replace the top fan just fine, as the added extra depth is not an issue. I believe people have said that the front Megaflow only fits if you move the HDD cages... I could be wrong, but if it does fit then it will probably be right up against the cages. I personally have one of the HDD cages removed and I moved the second one to the alternate position next to the PSU... now I have enough depth to put 10 Megaflows if I want to, lol... and the better part is that nothing is immediately blocking the front 200m fan, so I get better air flow for my graphics card


----------



## Espen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay;12994866*
> yeah im running a single 360 for my 2 6970's and a overclocked i7, it is just barely enough and iirc the 580's put out a little more heat the the 6970's


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rent.a.john;12985560*
> 1x 360 radiator might be a bit iffy for 2x 580 and the CPU, I have a 360 and a 240 radiator for my 2x 5870s and CPU. You might want to look into adding another 240 on the bottom or even just a 120 on the side without modding the case.
> 
> With regards to the reservoir, have you considered getting a cylindrical reservoir with a clip that you can put in the same location as that reservoir.
> something like this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9576/ex-res-157/Bitspower_Water_Tank_Z-Multi_250_Inline_Reservoir_BP-WTZM250P-BK.html?tl=g30c97s166
> 
> But if you insist on using a bay reservoir, and without modding at all, the reservoirs are all designed to sit in the 5.25 bay


Using around $5500 on my computer and $1300 on the water cooling, so don't really have more cash to spend atm. But if I am not overclocking anything atm, I guess a 360 would be enough seeing how little heat Sandy Bridge makes?

Btw, is there anyone here that has mounted the Swiftech Micro Reservoir like in that video? If so, could you give me an idea of how easy/hard it is, and what I would need to do it?

Has anyone placed a Liang D5/Swiftech MCP655 with an EK-D5 X-TOP-V2 in the PSU zone of the 800D? Just a little conserned about the height. Also, how would people rate the MCP655 vs the MCP350/MCP355 (specially considering performance/noise)?


----------



## Espen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine;12993520*
> Whats a good fan to replace the stock 140mm fans on the 800D. I've noticed the corsair ones are quiet but don't seem to move much air.


I have mainly done research on quiet fans to replace the stock fans when I get the 800D, so don't know if this helps you, but will just give you a link to them anyways: NoiseBlocker BlackSilent Pro 140mm

From those I am going for the PK3 with a fan controller. And if you need a good 120mm I will just say that Scythe Gentle Typhoon's are lovely ^^,

I have not tested the NoiseBlockers, but they seem to get a lot of good words. Must warn you that they do cost quite a bit though.


----------



## grazz1984

Can anyone tell me what case fans these are please?

Thanks


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grazz1984;12996499*
> < HUGE PIC >
> 
> Can anyone tell me what case fans these are please?
> 
> Thanks


Well, its not that hard to find out. They are slightly transparent with white LED's, 140mm and looks like Xigmatek. Now he's probably in the US, so lets look on Newegg.com

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233037

140mm slightly black translucent 140mm Xigmatek WhiteLED fan. Not that hard


----------



## nickbaldwin86

x2 on xigmateks

My case is full of them 6-140mms and 1 120mm


----------



## fanaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney;12995003*
> I know they will replace the top fan just fine, as the added extra depth is not an issue. I believe people have said that the front Megaflow only fits if you move the HDD cages... I could be wrong, but if it does fit then it will probably be right up against the cages. I personally have one of the HDD cages removed and I moved the second one to the alternate position next to the PSU... now I have enough depth to put 10 Megaflows if I want to, lol... and the better part is that nothing is immediately blocking the front 200m fan, so I get better air flow for my graphics card


Oh my god, I wish I had learned about that sooner.

So the Megaflows DO fit as long as you remove the HDD bay that is right net to it? I only need space for 2 HDDs so that won't be a problem. Are the screw holes the same for the Megaflows and the 200mm fans that come with the Obsidian?


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86;12996712*
> x2 on xigmateks
> 
> My case is full of them 6-140mms and 1 120mm


Yea i like the look of them, think i will get a few for my case, ive just looked at your build log and you have done a damn good job there


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanaddict;12996897*
> Oh my god, I wish I had learned about that sooner.
> Are the screw holes the same for the Megaflows and the 200mm fans that come with the Obsidian?


Yes they are standard 200mm holes... the only fans that won't fit properly are the NZXT specific 200m fans because they have strange hole patterns. Hope that helps


----------



## Oupavoc

List updated









Well I replaced all the stock fans with xigmatek fans and there great.


----------



## noobsrus

Cheers Oupavoc! Will post some pics up soon, tell me what u guys think and any suggestions.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Hey whats a good replacement for the 140mm fans in the 800D? I've been looking at the Xigmatecs like grazz1984 linked since I used to have them in my Antec 1200 in the 120mm version. I want some that are quiet but still move a descent amount of air. It doesn't feel like the corsair ones move much at all. Might just be the fact they are larger and lower rpm than the 120's I'm used to.


----------



## grazz1984

My 700D so far.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine;13012874*
> Hey whats a good replacement for the 140mm fans in the 800D? I've been looking at the Xigmatecs like grazz1984 linked since I used to have them in my Antec 1200 in the 120mm version. I want some that are quiet but still move a descent amount of air. It doesn't feel like the corsair ones move much at all. Might just be the fact they are larger and lower rpm than the 120's I'm used to.


I replaced mine with Yate Loon 140s.


----------



## mlcollins33

is any one else having issues with there power switch for the 800d. my power switch keeps sticking and flickering. which occasionally causes my pc to boot cycle


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlcollins33;13013338*
> is any one else having issues with there power switch for the 800d. my power switch keeps sticking and flickering. which occasionally causes my pc to boot cycle


Happened to me a few times, check the mobo connections and the 24pin after i did that it turns out it was loose.


----------



## Espen

Hello again. Is anyone able to see how this guy has placed the Swiftech MCRes where he has: MCRes in the 800D?

Would I be able to do it with something like this: EK-UNI Holders? Or can I do it with the stuff that comes with the Swiftech MCRes?

Also, would the D5/MCP655 fit in the PSU-zone of the case with for example the EK-D5 X-Top Version 2 and Bitspower D5 / MCP655 Mod Kit? Would I need something underneath the pump, like the Shoggy Sandwich?


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grazz1984;12996932*
> Yea i like the look of them, think i will get a few for my case, ive just looked at your build log and you have done a damn good job there


Thanks man


----------



## Manjimaru

Hi...

This is my "Obsidian 800D" water cooling buid...




















































I hope you like it...


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Espen;13015000*
> Hello again. Is anyone able to see how this guy has placed the Swiftech MCRes where he has: MCRes in the 800D?
> 
> Would I be able to do it with something like this: EK-UNI Holders? Or can I do it with the stuff that comes with the Swiftech MCRes?
> 
> Also, would the D5/MCP655 fit in the PSU-zone of the case with for example the EK-D5 X-Top Version 2 and Bitspower D5 / MCP655 Mod Kit? Would I need something underneath the pump, like the Shoggy Sandwich?


I believe most that put it there use the stock hardware and drill to holes in the drive cage there. As for the pump on the bottom, you can use the stock top on its side, or an X-Top/BP top etc, and use the 2 front ports. You can use some sort of decoupling material underneath, the D5's are very quiet to begin with, but either a hardmount of loose on top of some foam/gel etc will silence it completely.


----------



## Espen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;13016831*
> I believe most that put it there use the stock hardware and drill to holes in the drive cage there. As for the pump on the bottom, you can use the stock top on its side, or an X-Top/BP top etc, and use the 2 front ports. You can use some sort of decoupling material underneath, the D5's are very quiet to begin with, but either a hardmount of loose on top of some foam/gel etc will silence it completely.


Thanks for the reply man.

So I take it that there is no way to mount the res there without using the drill? Is there no equipment you can use to put it there?









If someone could be so kind to measure the PSU zone height I would be really thankful (From floor to the 140mm as I guess that would be the clearance for the pump).


----------



## wermad

down the home stretch


----------



## Hard Line

I would like to be added to the Corsair Obsidian 800D club.. just a week ago I went from HAF 922 to 800D AND added a full custom loop. very pleased with the results


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Espen;13022112*
> Thanks for the reply man.
> 
> So I take it that there is no way to mount the res there without using the drill? Is there no equipment you can use to put it there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone could be so kind to measure the PSU zone height I would be really thankful (From floor to the 140mm as I guess that would be the clearance for the pump).


You definitely need a drill unless you want to jury-rig something with double sided tape and zipties. The cleanest solution is definitely a drill.

As to the height, it's something around 130mm, I don't have my case (out for paint) at the moment or I'd give you a more precise number.


----------



## tsm106

^^Powdercoating?


----------



## wermad

its 130mm from the floor to the top of the "false floor". 140mm fan is 25mm thick, so w/ the fan, you have about 105mm to play with in the bottom compartment under the fan







.


----------



## Espen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


its 130mm from the floor to the top of the "false floor". 140mm fan is 25mm thick, so w/ the fan, you have about 105mm to play with in the bottom compartment under the fan







.


Thanks, +rep for you! <3

Btw, has anyone ever mounted a Lund reservoir with only 1 screw? I know it's made for being mounted with two screws, but I don't have a drill for the time being, so would have to use 1 of the eATX mounting holes.


----------



## grazz1984

Just got side window for my 700D


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grazz1984;13037949*
> Just got side window for my 700D


Why not just get the 800D?


----------



## grazz1984

got this cheep, Was only £85 shipped


----------



## Alex132

Second hand?


----------



## grazz1984

yea but previous owner only used it for a week.


----------



## Alex132

Wow wonder why he would have sold it


----------



## grazz1984

he braught a cm690 II advance and wanted a quick sale


----------



## arbalest

Hey Guys, I'd like to be added to the Club!

Just picked up my 800D BRAND NEW from MicroCenter for $215







It's nice having friends that work there.

I'm planning some major mods, so nothing is installed yet. The planning phase alone is taking quite awhile, as I'm banking on this being MDPC Quality!


----------



## Ubeermench

Just got mine =D


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arbalest;13038443*
> Hey Guys, I'd like to be added to the Club!
> 
> Just picked up my 800D BRAND NEW from MicroCenter for $215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice having friends that work there.
> 
> I'm planning some major mods, so nothing is installed yet. The planning phase alone is taking quite awhile, as I'm banking on this being MDPC Quality!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeermench;13038461*
> Just got mine =D


Welcome guys


----------



## Sifuthole

Add me to the list please, picked up my 800D last Thursday


----------



## Blindsay

*tear i will be leaving the 800D club sold mine to a friend and i await the arrival of something bigger


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106;13030557*
> ^^Powdercoating?


Custom paint from FannBlade; see the Shelby link in my sig







Should be one rockin' 800 when it's finished...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Espen;13033958*
> Thanks, +rep for you! <3
> 
> Btw, has anyone ever mounted a Lund reservoir with only 1 screw? I know it's made for being mounted with two screws, but I don't have a drill for the time being, so would have to use 1 of the eATX mounting holes.


Same 130mm that I said







I'm watching you wermad









About the res, you can probably do it with one bracket if that's that you mean, but you'll need to route the tubing to help support the res. Pump directly under it would be a good way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay;13043126*
> *tear i will be leaving the 800D club sold mine to a friend and i await the arrival of something bigger










What did you get that's bigger?


----------



## Ubeermench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay;13043126*
> *tear i will be leaving the 800D club sold mine to a friend and i await the arrival of something bigger


Mountain Mod Case? thats the only thing i can think of thats bigger


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hard Line;13026508*
> I would like to be added to the Corsair Obsidian 800D club.. just a week ago I went from HAF 922 to 800D AND added a full custom loop. very pleased with the results


Very nice build, I like it a lot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grazz1984;13037949*
> Just got side window for my 700D


Very nince, looks sharp with the window








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeermench;13038461*
> Just got mine =D


Man i can still remember the box, lol it was huge


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeermench;13043809*
> Mountain Mod Case? thats the only thing i can think of thats bigger


yup


----------



## nickbaldwin86

FULL BUILD


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay;13044085*
> yup


Extended Ascension or U2UFO?

TBH, I'm so glad I switched from MM to the Corsair AND if I was going to upgrade from the Corsair, it would have to be the Case Labs M8, it beats MM with its attention to detail and build quality. MM are still awesome cases and here's hoping we see more than three rads in your new case


----------



## MURDoctrine

Just got my CPU loop installed in my case. Will be adding my gpu's the next couple of weeks.

Before WC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine;12875351*


Updated Pic.


----------



## Espen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;13043556*
> Same 130mm that I said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching you wermad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the res, you can probably do it with one bracket if that's that you mean, but you'll need to route the tubing to help support the res. Pump directly under it would be a good way.


Thanks for the help m8 (think I added rep to you earlier







)

Here is a pic of the mounting system that the Lund reservoir uses: mounting system (it uses 1 of these)


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;13044259*
> Extended Ascension or U2UFO?
> 
> TBH, I'm so glad I switched from MM to the Corsair AND if I was going to upgrade from the Corsair, it would have to be the Case Labs M8, it beats MM with its attention to detail and build quality. MM are still awesome cases and here's hoping we see more than three rads in your new case


U2-UFO, i looked at the Case Labs but i couldnt get it configured the same way that i got my U2-UFO setup.

My 800D is going to a friend who i convinced to go watercooling now


----------



## wermad




----------



## Espen

Nice build wermad, very clean. Read your build log, wish I could mod...


----------



## [Lg.C]G8R

Just finsihed mine! My second build and first one on water. I love how it turned out! Thanks to everyone here for the ideas and help


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

^Gotta love those Frozen-Qs!


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine;13044443*
> Just got my CPU loop installed in my case. Will be adding my gpu's the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Before WC.
> 
> Updated Pic.


I am trying to install a fan on the bottom of my case where you have that clear fan. How did you get it to fit. I have a fan installed there...a 120mm fan but the screws kind of go in weird (at an angle). any suggestions?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Espen;13051251*
> Nice build wermad, very clean. Read your build log, wish I could mod...


It just takes creativity and a lot of effort. Make sure you have some good power tools as well.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam;13057973*
> I am trying to install a fan on the bottom of my case where you have that clear fan. How did you get it to fit. I have a fan installed there...a 120mm fan but the screws kind of go in weird (at an angle). any suggestions?


You kinda have to make it fit the best you can, I used plastic nut and bolt method to secure, bolts give me a bit of flex for easier installation then metal.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Espen;13051251*
> Nice build wermad, very clean. Read your build log, wish I could mod...


Anyone can mod! It just takes planning, dedication and effort to pull it off well.

And you know... Power tools/Dremel


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;13059777*
> You kinda have to make it fit the best you can, I used plastic nut and bolt method to secure, bolts give me a bit of flex for easier installation then metal.


went looking for the rubber screws today at best buy. they didn't have. any online suggestions? Also, do you have a pic of what it looks like. the metal screws seem to fit. But I'm kind of OCD when it comes to how things look and I am worried that the fan is not secure enough. My friend told me i'm nuts and not to worry, its in there tight. But for a few bucks I wouldn't mind a few rubber screws. Please let me know when you can and thanks for responding


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam;13057973*
> I am trying to install a fan on the bottom of my case where you have that clear fan. How did you get it to fit. I have a fan installed there...a 120mm fan but the screws kind of go in weird (at an angle). any suggestions?


I just took the 120mm rubber anti vibration adapter that comes with the case and sat it under the fan and laid it over the hole. That way its raised off the bottom and has no vibrations. Also the rubber keeps it in place if i tilt my case.


----------



## Tex1954

Just so's ya'll are aware of it, I discovered that none of the 5 different 120mm fans I have will fit the TOP (OUTSIDE) of the 800D case.

Why? Well, suppose I want to add a shroud, still maintain a Push/Pull fan setup and the only way to do that is mount the Pull fans outside!!! Or maybe I want more room inside! Or maybe a double 3x120 radiator setup.

No matter the reason, the indentation where the fans mount slopes a lot and will not allow a 120mm fan to sit flush with the grill. The corners are worse due to the gentle rounding thus preventing the sharper cornered fans from sitting flush as well.

I'm in contact with Tech Support at Corsair and they seem to think there is no problem judging from their first reply... Also, I've been trying to get some spare parts -without success- as well. Sigh... it's the economy isn't it?

Some reviews actually say a radiator can be mounted externally in that area; well, not without standoffs since fans won't sit flush!

I just wanted to inform folks since all the reviews on the net and in here *FAIL* to mention that simple fact. It would have been much better to have made the case top FLAT IMHO or else significantly enlarge the indentation supporting the grill.

I hope Corsair will review this and make a minor change somehow because this is totally unsatisfactory considering all the incorrect reviews and adverts and the price!!


----------



## wermad

^^^weird, the top is design for a triple 120mm radiator (360x120mm w/ 15mm spacing). I've never heard of anyone with issues adding 120mm fans or rads. double check and be gentle. If it looks like it might have been ill-manufactured, pm CorsairGeorge and include pics, good luck


----------



## MrJackson

I just spent the last couple days reading/skimming all 296 pages of this thread...

Add me to the 700D list, I've had it for a while now but just recently got a second HD5870 and air cooling is no longer cutting it. So I ended up in this thread looking at how everyone has done things and what they've used. Some of the builds are absolutely beautiful!

As this is my first foray into water cooling I've been looking at parts and reading stuff for 2-3 weeks and am planning to cool only the GPU's at this time, air is good enough on the CPU for the time being.
So far I've picked the following;
Black Ice Stealth GTS 360
Not sure what fans but I know they should be high speed for the GTS
D5 pump
1/2" tygon clear tubing
StealthRes 175 Multi-Option Reservoir
Koolance GPU-220 GPU waterblocks (no full coverage for my cards)

Any comments/recommendations?

As she sits now (side off and desk fan blowing at the GPU's when gaming);


----------



## MURDoctrine

Tex1954. I have to agree with wermad on that one. I have had 3 120 mm fans mounted to inside of the top on my case with no issues as well as running my 360 rad there now with no problems. I even sat fans on the top of mine and they seem as thought they would work there as well. Must be a damaged or defective top. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Tex1954

The problem is EXTERNAL mounting of fans!!!!!

And I have been gentle... tired of replacing fans that lost a blade due to me messing around with fat fingers while things running!









I've checked, double-checked, and triple-checked the double-checks again. None of the fans even come close to sitting flush on the grill top, especially bad on the corners.

I don't know if I got a bad batch top or whatever, but clearly "this" top will not allow me to mount a fan without some sort of spacer and that IMHO is plain nuts. It's such an obvious booboo that I have to wonder if the outsource folks made a change Corsair wasn't or isn't aware of because the normal quality of their products is tip top!

Sigh, I really don't know what to do other than complain...

Bottom line, I bought this case to avoid having to do hardware mods and now kinda disappointed... sigh... Maybe Corsair will help, probably learn something Monday or Tuesday.










Picture speaks 1000 words... With the left side of the (any) 120mm fan down, not only do the holes not line up, but the right side floats up the sloped part... Best I can determine is the sides are about 2mm in to close (4mm total too narrow) and the corners are even worse due to the large radius vs. the fans tight radius.


----------



## Tex1954

*bump*


----------



## MURDoctrine

Like I just said I laid some of my fans on the top and they seemed fine the vented air from my rad even got them spinning. Had no scraping or anything. Also looking at your pic it doesn't look too different than mine. Mine does bow upward slightly but not enough to hit the fan blades. So idk what else to tell you. Also uploading a vid to show you it works.

Edit

Here is the link I am pressing VERY hard on the first grill and pretty hard in the 2nd. Couldn't really on the 3rd due to the rad screws. More so than would be applied with standard screws. The quality is low but i tried my best to show u the gap but its hard on a 5 year old digi cams vid feature.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtWrKn0j5iM[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine;13069549*
> Like I just said I laid some of my fans on the top and they seemed fine (cut)


SEEMED to me at first glance they would be okay too... until I actually tried to mount one...





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC1EkEwFnKI[/ame[/URL]]

Now I am feeling like twice as bad to think I got a substandard case. In your video, please show there is NO GAP between the fan and the grill... and put a fan on the END too, not just in the middle. That way, Corsair can maybe tell some difference and correct the problem.

It should not be a tight fit either... fan dimensions are probably not set in stone so some play needs to be there. If I carve my fans up, I suppose I can get them to fit that way, but that defeats the whole purpose doesn't it? BTW, that is a Corsair supplied rubber gasket!!! No way it can be used on top... well, I even tried 2 of the thinner white gaskets and it wasn't enough...

Thanks!


----------



## wermad

I have the top fans mounted externally but using a koolance fan shroud. the fans actually mount to the top of the shroud leaving a gap (which is ideal for routing wires)


----------



## MURDoctrine

Yeah just shoot corsairgeorge a pm man. He pops in here from time to time. Mine in the middle met the edges some but not that bad. Hope you can get that sorted out.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine;13070161*
> Yeah just shoot corsairgeorge a pm man. He pops in here from time to time. Mine in the middle met the edges some but not that bad. Hope you can get that sorted out.


they might just send you a new top


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;13070197*
> they might just send you a new top


Done and Done. corsairgeorge and tech support have video link as well.

I would rather have a flat top myself.

I don't think there is a computer geek anywhere in this world thinks a "too narrow" fan mount design like this is cool... no room for manufacturing tolerance like it is? Yikes! Someone needs a heads-up somewhere. Mounting fans on top to allow space for a shroud or 38mm thick fans inside is a no-brainer...


----------



## SirWaWa

mine is like that too
the top is concave down, it's not flat


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Thanks for the video, Tex. To be honest, we never intended for the fans to be mounted on the outside of the case, and in the 18 months we've been selling it now, yours is the first complaint I've heard about this, so it's not exactly common. The inside of the 800D/700D has a ton of room for fan mounting, even in push-pull, so we just never hear about people trying to do this and having issues.

The case is not defective - we never make claims that the fans should mount outside the case, we didn't measure the outside indentation to fit fans including their bezels and as such, I have no idea how many fans might fit or where they'll fit, etc.

That being said, it's something that I'll keep in mind for future case designs. I honestly never expected people would want to mount a fan outside the case, but in your comments above I understand why some people might want to, now.


----------



## Cmoney

The 650D is a more likely candidate for outside fan mounting, and Corsair designed the case accordingly. There is plenty of room to mount either 2x 120mm, or 2x 140mm on the top... however, I think you would probably run into the same "indentation problem" if you tried to mount a 200mm on top (which IMO would be stupid anyways, lol). This is all good news for me because I will be able to setup push-->pull on a RS240/280 top radiator when I go to water.


----------



## draterrojam

hey guys, sorry for the noob like questions but this is one of my first "real" builds. So my question is, what is the best configuration for airflow in the 800d? I do not have water cooling, can't really afford it at the moment.

Right now I am running a 460gtx, 6gb of ram and a core i7 870. My temps are around 36c idle for my gpu and 28-34c idle for the cpu. I have the bottom fan in taking. the back fan as an exhaust and the same with the three upper fans. Any help would be great. I'm looking to upgrade my graphics to either sli or to the 580. So I just want to make sure everything is good. Look forward to your responses. Thanks.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

If you want to go SLI or 580, then turn the top fans into intakes. Your temps look pretty good right now, though.


----------



## wermad

Big thanks to Corsair and CorsairGeorge for the their help. I just got a box with lots of accessories. I was just expecting a few bits and pieces but got a few of them


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Big thanks to Corsair and CorsairGeorge for the their help. I just got a box with lots of accessories. I was just expecting a few bits and pieces but got a few of them










Whadya get?


----------



## wermad

a whole accessories box. I just needed two hdd brackets. I guess its cheaper for them just to send this little box then small pieces


----------



## iTravis

What would you guys recommend for the 2x140mm fans replacements in the 700D? I'm looking at:
- Prolimatech Blue Vortex 14
- Scythe Slip Steam 140
- Thermalright X-Silent 140
- Yate Loon 140
They're all under 20dBA and I think I can live with that, I'm gonna get a fan controller so it wouldn't be an issue.
So which one of those would get your vote for best noise/performance ratio?


----------



## wermad

kinda disappointed in the Yates 140mm medium, they have a high pitch to them. I prefer the stock oem ones tbh







. If its the low speed ones, those might be as quiet as the Corsair ones. How many do you need btw?


----------



## iTravis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;13105777*
> kinda disappointed in the Yates 140mm medium, they have a high pitch to them. I prefer the stock oem ones tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If its the low speed ones, those might be as quiet as the Corsair ones. How many do you need btw?


As stated above I just need 2, one underneath the hard drive bays and another between the 2 compartments. I'm gonna use 5 Gentle Typhoons + 2 of these 140mm.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTravis;13106934*
> As stated above I just need 2, one underneath the hard drive bays and another between the 2 compartments. I'm gonna use 5 Gentle Typhoons + 2 of these 140mm.


Sorry I missed your mentioning of 2







Im in SD too, pm if you want my two medium yates, I ended up using only one 140mm fan for my last 800D update and decided to use the quiet oem one. the blades are painted white though









-wermad


----------



## MURDoctrine

Hey wermad was it difficult to disassemble the oem fans? Thinking about painting my blades white as well.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine;13107265*
> Hey wermad was it difficult to disassemble the oem fans? Thinking about painting my blades white as well.


I didn't disassemble those for painting, only the Yates, but I did practice on a dead Corsair fan and its pretty much like the yates. use this guide:

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/493987-guide-paint-your-fans-uv.html


----------



## iTravis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;13106982*
> Sorry I missed your mentioning of 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im in SD too, pm if you want my two medium yates, I ended up using only one 140mm fan for my last 800D update and decided to use the quiet oem one. the blades are painted white though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -wermad


Thanks weman, I appreciate that. I still don't know which one to get because noise is my concern here but at the same time I want good airflow as well, do you have suggestions for such fans? How are those Yates besides the high pitch noise (which kinda scare me a bit







)
Good to see a fellow computer enthusiast in the area.


----------



## draterrojam

http://www.overclock.net/7937211-post686.html

anyone have any luck with these in the front bays of the 800d? I want to put an intake fan in the front. Let me know please.


----------



## jmcu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam;13108496*
> http://www.overclock.net/7937211-post686.html
> 
> anyone have any luck with these in the front bays of the 800d? I want to put an intake fan in the front. Let me know please.


I Used the Lian Li and it fits great. It is tight.
I had to bend the tabs over in the case so it would slide in.

You need to make sure it is the older model because the newer ones have their logo across the front. I called before they shipped to make sure it was the right one.
I had to send the " new model " back.


----------



## jmcu

I didn't care for the side panel so I made a new one.
What do you think ?


----------



## mastical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcu;13108645*
> I didn't care for the side panel so I made a new one.
> What do you think ?


Very cool:applaud:


----------



## Tex1954

Found an okay solution for the fan problem I think...

Phobya Shroud & Decoupling Gasket 120mm (7mm thickness)

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12...h6f&mv_pc=5856

That should do the trick for external fan mounting and provide a good seal beside. Still, I don't think I should have had to spend another $20 for a design flaw...

I could mention others, but no use really... I'll just have to break down and buy a new Dremal since mine fried from heavy use a while back.


----------



## wermad

C'est fini


----------



## mastical

Impressive


----------



## iTravis

Very impressive wermad, one hell of a kickass rig you got there.


----------



## MURDoctrine

wermad you are a bad influence. You will probably be the one that causes me to cut up my 800d. Very nice.


----------



## koven

i like the psu placement.. how are the temps now wermad? 2x 480?


----------



## ELPCU

I changed VGA and water loop.

I never used any electronic stuff.
no saw, no drill, no dremel... All by hand....

Why? I don't have any in my home.... even a drill...

Noooooo~


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastical*


Impressive


Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *iTravis*


Very impressive wermad, one hell of a kickass rig you got there.










Merci









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*


wermad you are a bad influence. You will probably be the one that causes me to cut up my 800d. Very nice.


Thanks. The 800D is a fabulous canvas to create a master piece









Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


i like the psu placement.. how are the temps now wermad? 2x 480?


Thanks and yes, two XSPC RX480(s). I have yet to finish up the wire management so the right door is still not on. Once I have her closed up, I'll be running some benchmarks and find out what temps I'm getting. I don't really expect any dramatic decreases but a few ticks would be ok. I did this for the mod rather than to achieve lower temps. A showcase piece to demonstrate what the 800D, some creativity, & power tools can do









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ELPCU*


I changed VGA and water loop.

I never used any electronic stuff.
no saw, no drill, no dremel... All by hand....

Why? I don't have any in my home.... even a drill...

Noooooo~










Very nice and clean bolt-on. Its never too late to accumulate some power tools. Or, befriend a "Bob Villa" friend and pay him or her w/ a 12 pack to let you use their tools


----------



## draterrojam

Here are a few pics of my first real build. Nothing special. Any critiques would be awesome. Thanks.
I'm going to be sli'ing my 460 soon. I promise


----------



## Oupavoc

First thing, list updated







This case has definitely picked up in interest lately.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *draterrojam*


went looking for the rubber screws today at best buy. they didn't have. any online suggestions? Also, do you have a pic of what it looks like. the metal screws seem to fit. But I'm kind of OCD when it comes to how things look and I am worried that the fan is not secure enough. My friend told me i'm nuts and not to worry, its in there tight. But for a few bucks I wouldn't mind a few rubber screws. Please let me know when you can and thanks for responding 












Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcu*


I didn't care for the side panel so I made a new one. 
What do you think ?


That's sweet, can you play music off that









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


C'est fini










Work of art mate









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*


wermad you are a bad influence. You will probably be the one that causes me to cut up my 800d. Very nice.


I know right









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ELPCU*


I changed VGA and water loop.


Looking good mate









Quote:



Originally Posted by *draterrojam*


Here are a few pics of my first real build. Nothing special. Any critiques would be awesome. Thanks.
I'm going to be sli'ing my 460 soon. I promise










That's a nice start, looking good


----------



## InvalidUserID

If anyone is interested, Corsair is showing the 6Gb/s panels back in stock. Just placed my order, will see if I can pick it up tomorrow (Corsair is on my drive to work).

http://www.corsair.com/obsidian-series-800d-sata-6gbps-upgrade-kit.html


----------



## Mongol

Anyone have a hot swap backplane fail after a short while?

I've only owned my 800 for 3 months, and (stupid me for using hot swap bays for OS on a raid 0 ssd array) disk 0 shows error occurred.

First I thought it was the ssd, but no matter what drive I put in there, an error occurs.

I have to take one backplane off and mount it directly...wonder if it's just a sata cable...hope it's not sata port 0.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;13136120*
> Anyone have a hot swap backplane fail after a short while?


Yes, I experienced the same problem first week running! I don't use RAID-0 with my SSD's anymore and it seems to work okay that way, but I never thought the backplane could have been a problem because it's just passthrough connectors. Fact is, I was/am going to eliminate it so I can put 2 more Dual 2.5" trays in the hotswap bays. I have one Dual 2.5" that works well in a 5.25 bay adaptor already.

Also noticed, it's really easy to insert the hotswap tray with a 2.5" drive on it in the top bay in such a way it doesn't work or connect at all.










This Kingwin has real status LEDs on front glow redish outline when accessed, but you must use their 4-pin to SATA power cable . Also, they provide 2 mylar stickon protectors for the PCB side of the 2.5" drive. I sliced up some pieces and stuck them on the bottom of the plates to leave the holes open rather than stick them on drives. Figured one strip in middle and 1 each side would prevent contact. So far, works like a charm.

I have 2 500G 2.5" drives in there at the moment... plan to move SSD's into another box soon as I get it installed. BUY several 4pin molex splitters too; it makes things a lot easier.










PS: Removing the front face of the hotswap tray (4 little black screws), not sure I can use it to hold another Kingwin thing... sigh... Sure a lot of wasted space... I mentioned to Corsair Tech Support that they could improve the 2.5" support... doubt anything will get done. Think if I ever do this again I will certainly avoid Corsair cases for extreme water cooling unless some changes are made... great case for the money, but too many details lacking... like outside-top fan mounting for extreme performance, 5.25 bay alignment problems (no adjustment), lack of extra hotswap trays (been waiting over 2 months now)... etc... Also, lower fan in my Corsair RAM cooler (mine is red colored) has started going south after 2 months... (I know, RMA or something... just quicker and easy to replace them!)

*MY BIGGEST COMPLAINT and source of frustration* is that with just a tiny bit of TLC this case would rock like nothing else!!! IT IS ALMOST PERFECT and VERY WELL engineered... but for a few details, it could blow away ALL competition at about any price!!!


----------



## frycicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;13136120*
> Anyone have a hot swap backplane fail after a short while?
> 
> I've only owned my 800 for 3 months, and (stupid me for using hot swap bays for OS on a raid 0 ssd array) disk 0 shows error occurred.
> 
> First I thought it was the ssd, but no matter what drive I put in there, an error occurs.
> 
> I have to take one backplane off and mount it directly...wonder if it's just a sata cable...hope it's not sata port 0.


Contact RMA at Corsair. They'll send a new one.


----------



## Johnsen

Allright so i just bought a xspc dualbay bubble eye res and as im about to mount the thing, it hits me - those freaking mounting rails prevent me to mount anything dualbay'ish without having to mod the pure thing... aawww!

Anyone have some advise on how to do that without bring out my hammer and break the whole case?


----------



## wermad

both the xspc dual bay reservoirs I previously owned had a channel cut in the middle to allow for this middle rail. If your bay does not have one, I would recommend to get one that does. Or, just bust out a dremel and cut the rails off. Hammering them may not be the best course of action


----------



## Johnsen

Well this one doesnt for some reason.. Oh well. Im not sure if im gonna ruin the case just to fit a 50 dollar res in it. Im gonna have to stick with my tube res for now.. : /


----------



## InvalidUserID

ELPCU,

My 800D wants to be like yours when it grows up.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Johnsen*


Well this one doesnt for some reason.. Oh well. Im not sure if im gonna ruin the case just to fit a 50 dollar res in it. Im gonna have to stick with my tube res for now.. : /


how about mounting it vertically?









If the acrylic side walls are thick enough, use something to carve a channel/groove to make it fit. just measure to find out


----------



## Johnsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;13146099*
> how about mounting it vertically?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the acrylic side walls are thick enough, use something to carve a channel/groove to make it fit. just measure to find out


Actually I did think of both solutions, and the vertical thing, well - thats not gonna happen, its going to look way to dodgy. And the carving thing, well I can almost say fo sure that its not.. Wel maybe JUST thik enough - but thats a way to big risk to take..


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnsen;13147537*
> Actually I did think of both solutions, and the vertical thing, well - thats not gonna happen, its going to look way to dodgy. And the carving thing, well I can almost say fo sure that its not.. Wel maybe JUST thik enough - but thats a way to big risk to take..


Sell it and get a better one







. The ones for the DDC and D5 are ready for the 800/700D.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frycicle;13138852*
> Contact RMA at Corsair. They'll send a new one.


or order the new sataIII backplane


----------



## i7-950

I'm sure this has been asked, but if i use the 700/800D with air cooling, will I have problems with my temps? I notice that these cases look to have been made for people with water cooling kits, but I prefer the three isolated cooling zones of the 700/800D over the mid-towers corsair has to offer.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;13092354*
> If you want to go SLI or 580, then turn the top fans into intakes. Your temps look pretty good right now, though.


hmmm... u sure thats a good idea?
I'm running SLI 580's and I can feel heat being exhausted out


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa;13149919*
> hmmm... u sure thats a good idea?
> I'm running SLI 580's and I can feel heat being exhausted out


Well I'm runing SLI 580 and my temps are fine, got fan in bottom, middle compartment, one at the front as intake and 3 uptop and at the back as exhaust. 580s fan at stock speed. Temps will idle are like liw 50c and while gaming low high 60c - low 70c


----------



## frycicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa;13149903*
> or order the new sataIII backplane


They will send you the SATA 3 one. No reason to order it.


----------



## nden

What wheels should I get for these 800D case? I've seen some Home Depot wheels, are these any good?

Took some photos of my recent built:


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7-950;13149916*
> I'm sure this has been asked, but if i use the 700/800D with air cooling, will I have problems with my temps? I notice that these cases look to have been made for people with water cooling kits, but I prefer the three isolated cooling zones of the 700/800D over the mid-towers corsair has to offer.


It is not the best air cooler but it will perform ok. There are few mods avail to increase air flow without cutting. One is the addition of a drive bay fan. There are a few manufactures that make em to install a fan. Or get any 120 or 140mm fan get a little mesh and create a custom one









Good luck









-wermad


----------



## slickwilly

*nden check here for your case mobility answers*
performance PC case stands and feet


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnsen;13147537*
> Actually I did think of both solutions, and the vertical thing, well - thats not gonna happen, its going to look way to dodgy. And the carving thing, well I can almost say fo sure that its not.. Wel maybe JUST thik enough - but thats a way to big risk to take..


Johnsen a better less dstructive way to move the offending rails out of the way is with a C-clamp, this will press the rails flat to the case with out actually removing them from the case

Sorry for the double post


----------



## Johnsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly;13161967*
> Johnsen a better less dstructive way to move the offending rails out of the way is with a C-clamp, this will press the rails flat to the case with out actually removing them from the case
> 
> Sorry for the double post


Ye i actually thought of something like that. I dont rli have a C-Clamp at my disposal but i probyl could bende them ind somehow, Im just a bit sceptic since they'r likely to snapping of when they bends. Well have to see I geuss.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nden;13155403*
> Took some photos of my recent built:


Very clean bolt on









BTW, here's a nice site for custom casters: http://coolcasters.com/


----------



## frycicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nden;13155403*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


How did you mount that fan on the bottom of the case?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frycicle;13164796*
> How did you mount that fan on the bottom of the case?


There are not real mounting holes so you gotta just make it work as best as possible. I hear a few holes line up. Or you can just drill some new holes


----------



## draterrojam

So, thinking about getting some of these... http://www.amazon.com/24P-W-Singled-Sleeved-24-Pin-Premium/dp/B003TO51LC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1303079262&sr=8-3]Amazon.com: NZXT CB 24P-W Singled Sleeved M/B 24-Pin Premium Cable (White): Electronics[/URL] anyone have any experience with these. Just too lazy to do the sleeving myself. Plus I'm kinda a nub when it comes to this kind of stuff. Let me know. thanks guys.


----------



## MorbEIn

Bought those for the missus, the quality feels too plasticy, and it cant bend very well. looking close, it looks really cheap, but at the end of the day, nobody will look a the cables right in front of their faces. IT's a nice alternative if you cant be arsed to sleeve your own cables. cant recommend it, but as i've said, it's a nice alternative ^_^

Edit: The bitfenix pre sleeved cables are better imo, a friend has them ^_^


----------



## Mongol

I got lazy and got the Modright (essentially same thing) braided extensions.

They work fine...look alright too, but add to the clutter behind the mobo tray.

Now I'm itching to braid my own with paracord.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *draterrojam*


So, thinking about getting some of these... Amazon.com: NZXT CB 24P-W Singled Sleeved M/B 24-Pin Premium Cable (White): Electronics anyone have any experience with these. Just too lazy to do the sleeving myself. Plus I'm kinda a nub when it comes to this kind of stuff. Let me know. thanks guys.










I've got them in my case. They look very nice and are quite long. They are a little stiff when you first take them out of the package, but if you have trouble bending them, just sit them in the sun for a couple hours and they become quite pliable. If you cant be bothered with sleeving your own cables, these are a nice, cheap alternative. NZXT customer service is top notch as well. Makes cable management a little easier behind the mobo tray as well because you'll be able to position your cables easier as they wont be pulled taut.

horrible quality pic but here they are in my case.

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h1...h/S6301933.jpg

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h1...h/S6301914.jpg


----------



## wermad

lol, try dyi, its not too hard just very time consuming. Buy some techflex cleancut from furryletters on ebay and some shrink. You'll need a pin removable kit too. Practice, practice, practice to get it down.


----------



## InvalidUserID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frycicle;13164796*
> How did you mount that fan on the bottom of the case?


I just put a AP-13 down there since I added another HDD down there. I just have it standing up as my case doesn't move much and with the door there, the fan isn't going anywhere. I may try to fiddle with it with some screws but if I just get lazy, maybe some velco tape.


----------



## B-Roll

Can I join? New user here. I know it looks empty but that's all changing very soon. :]


----------



## velocd

Took this for a member who wanted to know the spacing between the top of the RX 360 and bottom of a 25mm fan. Maybe someone else will find it useful!










On that note, I told him I doubt there's any way you could do push/pull with an RX 360 and six 25mm fans (internally). I know I couldn't on my UD7 because the ram or MOSFETs heatsink would be in the way, along with my rear 120 RX. Not to mention tubing would be really tight.


----------



## Oupavoc

list updated









today has been a bad day, not only did my corsair ram fan started screening like a you know what but all of my hot swap bay backplane failed on me. All my hdd aren't recognized and even the new ones. I installed and connected straight to mobo and psu everything is fine, tested the drives, they all passed. This is so illustrating especially when windows fails and need a fresh install. Email Corsair tech support/RMA hopefully I can get some new backplanes, so as of right now i had to take them all out and connect the drives through the gape.


----------



## crowat

Can I join with the little 650D? It's a wip so don't be harsh on the cable jungle.


----------



## nerdybeat

Hey there all! I am going to be joining up in the club within the next 1-2 weeks! I found a buyer for my current case, so I am starting to plan out my airflow, etc in the 800D.

I am so excited for it! After lurking this thread week after week (and seeing all the gorgeous rigs...), and my current case being crammed with my CF gpus - I am ready!!

Any input is appreciated! I currently have a H70 cooler on my CPU, and 2 Ap-15's in p/p in it. I was thinking about moving the GTs to case fans and going back to stock corsairs on the H70 rad. (maybe snag a 3rd ap-15 to match up if I chose to run the H70 as intake, see below)

I have a couple ideas: 

















Thanks in advance, and I look forward to posting pics of my new build in the 800D


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


list updated









today has been a bad day, not only did my corsair ram fan started screening like a you know what but all of my hot swap bay backplane failed on me. All my hdd aren't recognized and even the new ones. I installed and connected straight to mobo and psu everything is fine, tested the drives, they all passed. This is so illustrating especially when windows fails and need a fresh install. Email Corsair tech support/RMA hopefully I can get some new backplanes, so as of right now i had to take them all out and connect the drives through the gape.


sucks







, hope you can get this straighten out. Was that the new sata3.0 back planes?


----------



## Coopa88

Quick question. I just acquired a 800D that I'm going to put a water cooling loop into and I was wondering if I should have the rad on the top be exhaust or intake? Intake would give me lower temps but I don't think only having one fan as exhaust would be a good idea...
(Yes I know this may sound like a dumb question lol)

Thanks in advance for all replies.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*


Hey there all! I am going to be joining up in the club within the next 1-2 weeks! I found a buyer for my current case, so I am starting to plan out my airflow, etc in the 800D.

I am so excited for it! After lurking this thread week after week (and seeing all the gorgeous rigs...), and my current case being crammed with my CF gpus - I am ready!!

Any input is appreciated! I currently have a H70 cooler on my CPU, and 2 Ap-15's in p/p in it. I was thinking about moving the GTs to case fans and going back to stock corsairs on the H70 rad. (maybe snag a 3rd ap-15 to match up if I chose to run the H70 as intake, see below)

Thanks in advance, and I look forward to posting pics of my new build in the 800D










Any of those two setup should be fine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coopa88*


Quick question. I just acquired a 800D that I'm going to put a water cooling loop into and I was wondering if I should have the rad on the top be exhaust or intake? Intake would give me lower temps but I don't think only having one fan as exhaust would be a good idea...
(Yes I know this may sound like a dumb question lol)

Thanks in advance for all replies.


I would put them as exhaust, add a second bottom fan and ur ok. you can always add a front intake and a side intake that would help also.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


sucks







, hope you can get this straighten out. Was that the new sata3.0 back planes?


nope it was the old single ones


----------



## Coopa88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


I would put them as exhaust, add a second bottom fan and ur ok. you can always add a front intake and a side intake that would help also.


Thanks for the input. The fans are all stock that I know of. I've still yet to explore this gorgeous case that I'm going to attempt to make a little prettier


----------



## MrJackson

All parts ordered! (I hope) Soon to have good temps on my 5870's!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coopa88*


Quick question. I just acquired a 800D that I'm going to put a water cooling loop into and I was wondering if I should have the rad on the top be exhaust or intake? Intake would give me lower temps but I don't think only having one fan as exhaust would be a good idea...
(Yes I know this may sound like a dumb question lol)

Thanks in advance for all replies.


I agree with above... make them exhaust out the top and plan on turning the rear fan around to push more air INTO the case. My 6 fans pulled air so hard, that 140 on the back did nothing, was losing ground! LOL!

I put a 120mm magnetic stick-on filter for the rear fan as well. Since it's a steel case, it works and fits perfectly... the larger sizes and squares don't fit well. (tried them all).

DEMCiflex 120mm Magnetic Dust / Fan Filter - Round - Black

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/99...c223s548#blank


----------



## Johnsen

God damnit!! I snaped off one of the "toolless" clickers. I have no idea how to put it back on, unless its actually broken...


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd;13178621*
> Took this for a member who wanted to know the spacing between the top of the RX 360 and bottom of a 25mm fan. Maybe someone else will find it useful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that note, I told him I doubt there's any way you could do push/pull with an RX 360 and six 25mm fans (internally). I know I couldn't on my UD7 because the ram or MOSFETs heatsink would be in the way, along with my rear 120 RX. Not to mention tubing would be really tight.


Speaking of measurements, I was wondering, what is the size of the window on the 800d. I can measure when I get home, but I am curious if anyone knows. Tried to look on the corsair site and saw nothing.

Also, looking to put an intake fan on the side window as well, anyone recommend any filters for the intake besides the magnetic ones?


----------



## draterrojam

So, was thinking. Had an Antec 900 as my last case, its just sitting there. Took out the old drive cage (going to get some filters soon). How does it look?

Went sli too. So far my sli temps have dropped a lot. don't think I will need to cut into the side panel now. Also was thinking about turning the front top fan downwards, heard that could also help. Any suggestions please let me know.

p.s. I love this friggin' case. 
















sorry for the bad pics


----------



## frycicle

I wish Corsair would make a case like this:




























Not my design. Would be the perfect watercooling case.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frycicle;13193171*
> I wish Corsair would make a case like this


the design are nice but look way to close to those of silverstone. idk if that will happen.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frycicle;13193171*
> I wish Corsair would make a case like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my design. Would be the perfect watercooling case.


WOW! who makes that??? (foaming at mouth)


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

It's an awesome case, I'd have guessed Lian Li though...


----------



## frycicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;13193704*
> WOW! who makes that??? (foaming at mouth)


In a case competition. Not real. Should be though. It is incredibly awesome for watercooling. And the look could change, but the basic case features are great.

http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2011/02/08/phobya-design-a-case-competition/6


----------



## wermad

wow, those are some awesome case designs!!! I wish I had some rendering skills and software. I would still relocate the psu to put in a 480mm rad @ the bottom like my build. The only production case I have seen with the psu relocated the front is the RV03.


----------



## frycicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;13194742*
> wow, those are some awesome case designs!!! I wish I had some rendering skills and software. I would still relocate the psu to put in a 480mm rad @ the bottom like my build. The only production case I have seen with the psu relocated the front is the RV03.


Google Sketchup is free rendering software and is pretty easy. You can download parts like Mobos so you don't have to make it yourself.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

If you look at the size of that case, the price would be insanely high. Even made out of steel, that's a $400+ case by the time you count the logistics into it. Made out of aluminum it'd likely be even more expensive than the TJ11.

But it does look pretty awesome. If I remember right it's like 30" tall and 35" long.


----------



## frycicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;13195489*
> If you look at the size of that case, the price would be insanely high. Even made out of steel, that's a $400+ case by the time you count the logistics into it. Made out of aluminum it'd likely be even more expensive than the TJ11.
> 
> But it does look pretty awesome. If I remember right it's like 30" tall and 35" long.


It's not that much taller than the 800D right? It looks about as long. I can't really seeing it being more than $350. Even is it was, it would be the ultimate water cooling case and a ton of enthusiasts would get it just for the fact of easy water cooling without modding.

I don't know metrics
Dimensions: (W x D x H) 246 x 700 x 630mm

The main idea that I like about the design though is the way the radiators are set up. They get cool air from the outside and get rid of the hot air without it going inside the case. Something to think about







.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;13195489*
> If you look at the size of that case, the price would be insanely high. Even made out of steel, that's a $400+ case by the time you count the logistics into it. Made out of aluminum it'd likely be even more expensive than the TJ11.
> 
> But it does look pretty awesome. If I remember right it's like 30" tall and 35" long.


Does Corsair plan to have a similar contest?


----------



## frycicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;13196086*
> Does Corsair plan to have a similar contest?


Wonderful idea imo. Winner should like 1% of sales though.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frycicle;13195571*
> It's not that much taller than the 800D right? It looks about as long. I can't really seeing it being more than $350. Even is it was, it would be the ultimate water cooling case and a ton of enthusiasts would get it just for the fact of easy water cooling without modding.
> 
> I don't know metrics
> Dimensions: (W x D x H) 246 x 700 x 630mm


It's about 27.5" long x 9.7" high x 25" tall, so about an inch taller, 3/4" wider, and 3.5" longer. Still a very big case.

"a ton of enthusiasts" is a very tiny number of people. It doesn't seem like it when you read forums like this, but some of the most popular enthusiast cases are tiny, tiny sellers volume-wise.

But yeah, we're always looking for good ideas. We may do a contest one day, but 1% of total sales isn't likely to be the prize.


----------



## Johnsen

Might aswell post it here aswell..









Well. I had to change my psu this afternoone and had some white and black folio laying around - so while i was at it I also choose to redo my loop and try cover the one side panel. So and this point im no sure if I should continue or just peel it off again... Well im gonna try to do the front, top and back panel tomoroe maybe And again forgot to pu on the EK block i have for my 5850. But at this point the card is so old i figured i never going to mount it before changing it so why bother.. Anyway..

Im not sure how well it turned out, but I did take me whole day removing and redo the loop.

Here are some pics.










Before:









Removed he side window:








Starting:








First step:








And side panel and interior done.:








More:

































More to come.


----------



## vincewchan

Just finished building this 800D monster

Can I join?


















More details about the build here,
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1602509


----------



## slickwilly

Vince your motherboard looks lost in there:lachen:


----------



## B-Roll

Johnsen, that is so good looking! Can't wait to make mine look pretty.


----------



## nerdybeat

mmmm just swooped a 650D on newegg open box for a sweeeet price! pics up soon with my sig rig in it =)


----------



## Mariusz803

Finished my 2011 build, check out my sig for more info. Cheers.


----------



## rotorr00t

Please add me to the club, here is my 700D, This is my first build after a ten year hiatus, I almost did not want to post cause Mariusz803's rig is so awesome, makes mine look like a pinto.

As you can see from the photos, i got a little bulge going on, need to work more on getting all those cables to lay flat. Once I get more money, I'd like to WC it.


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotorr00t;13234611*
> Please add me to the club, here is my 700D, This is my first build after a ten year hiatus, I almost did not want to post cause Mariusz803's rig is so awesome, makes mine look like a pinto.
> 
> As you can see from the photos, i got a little bulge going on, need to work more on getting all those cables to lay flat. Once I get more money, I'd like to WC it.


Haha there are good and bad thing about building your own rig... money seems to run out as you get more and more ideas. Cheers.


----------



## grazz1984

Little update Let me know what you think of color sceme. I dont think ill be keeping the red and black extentions think im going to get blue and black instead


----------



## wermad

^^^Looking good.

Consider the EK ram black, its not too expensive to add some more bling to your wc


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;13240379*
> ^^^Looking good.
> 
> Consider the EK ram black, its not too expensive to add some more bling to your wc


You got a link to it mate?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grazz1984;13240693*
> You got a link to it mate?


http://tinyurl.com/3c8cma7


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grazz1984;13240693*
> You got a link to it mate?


http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/blocks/ram-blocks.html


----------



## lees800

Can I join?


----------



## coreystang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lees800;13261468*
> Can I join?
> 
> What fans are those?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreystang;13264553*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lees800;13261468*
> Can I join?
> 
> What fans are those?
> 
> 
> 
> Thermaltake something.
> 
> Check his 800D log.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ryyy

Hi all! I'm debating on purchasing an 800D this week. This thread got me all excited :X looking at everyone's rigs. I have a quick question though...

A vasssssst majority of you are running watercooled set-ups. I'm not at that level yet to go as crazy as you all, but I do have a Antec 920 liquid cpu "kuhler". How is this case just for running air? The top fans that are included are exhausts correct? I was wondering this because I couldn't really find any photo's of the 800D with a front intake and it makes me feel like this case is purely for watercooled rigs.

Don't get me wrong though, I really want to go complete watercooled in the future. I'm planning on going with an extended ATX mobo since I'll be going Bulldozer+SLI/Crossfire soon and I love the space this case has. But with life expenses, that may come later than sooner. You never know.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

The airflow in the 800D is bottom to top, not front to back.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryyy;13267687*
> The top fans that are included are exhausts correct? I was wondering this because...


Umm, if you are not going to Water Cool, there are other choices... the case doesn't come with fans on top so you can do what you want with that area. You could if you wished blow air in the front top and out the rear top etc...

You could have a look also at the smaller cases Corsair makes as well... all the same quality.


----------



## Ryyy

Oh I'm going to watercool for sure, but not at like this very moment/instant/tomorrow. In about a month or two on my build plan I should be dipping my feet into the water when I grab my 580. But a friend of mine wants to sell me his for dirt cheap so I was wondering if I should jump the gun right now and buy it before he sells it somewhere else.


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryyy;13270888*
> Oh I'm going to watercool for sure, but not at like this very moment/instant/tomorrow. In about a month or two on my build plan I should be dipping my feet into the water when I grab my 580. But a friend of mine wants to sell me his for dirt cheap so I was wondering if I should jump the gun right now and buy it before he sells it somewhere else.


What type of water cooling is it? is a custom build WC setup? or is it a Kit?


----------



## Ryyy

Custom build wc setup. My friend is going off to the Marines in a few months and he's selling a bunch of his stuff including the case and wc set-up. Literally for dirt cheap, (all for 150$). I don't know the components besides the brand of the CPU/GPU blocks which are Swiftech's.


----------



## AlanScott

My updated rig. Threw a 240 rad down below, 480 up top. Custom paneling.


----------



## wholeeo

I missed you guys,


----------



## GMGN

About a month ago there was a breakdown Mb Asus EVO and Gt450 =|
CPU 720 is alive, but is waiting for change bulldozed =)




also want to buy XSPC RX360 +240, the project is not finished in the plans


----------



## VansNL

This is my 800D


----------



## nerdybeat

So here's my plans for my new case that just arrived a couple days ago. I am finishing up with sleeving my fans and random other things, so I will be transferring my sig rig in tomorrow. Any feedback is welcome.










I currently have my H70 in p/p exhaust in my 902, however I picked up a 120mm dust filter in case I wanted to try intake on the back. I feel like the top GTs will suck out a lot of the hot air, and all the Crossfire heat wont be sucked in through the rad on my H70.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Few changes









See build log for more pix and details


----------



## draterrojam

Ok, so I drilled a side fan in the case, well my roommate did and he did ok. Better with machinery than I am. I am getting a grill from mnpctech to cover up the imperfections. But it cools my sli nicely.

Now, what I need help with is the second photo, I put the nzxt lights in there to make it look nicer with out too many over powering fan leds. It looks great except i don't know where to put the damn pci switch it comes with. Any suggestions would be great. Not really all too technical but any help would be awesome. Thanks.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TheStealthyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam;13324552*
> Any suggestions would be great. Not really all too technical but any help would be awesome. Thanks.


Drive bays?


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStealthyOne;13324659*
> Drive bays?


I tried cutting a hole in one of the drive bays but its a pci slot. It looks pretty terrible that way.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam;13324987*
> I tried cutting a hole in one of the drive bays but its a pci slot. It looks pretty terrible that way.


Remove the PCIE slot cover (the screws) and stick it in one the the drive bays or behind the other side panel


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam;13324552*
> Any suggestions would be great. Not really all too technical but any help would be awesome. Thanks.


Why cant you put it in a pci slot as designed?

Or

There is a slot at the bottom on the front of the case between the feet. You could somehow mount it there. I actually squeezed the IR receiver for the media center remote near there, you can kind of see it in the left side of the picture


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;13325224*
> Why cant you put it in a pci slot as designed?
> 
> Or
> 
> There is a slot at the bottom on the front of the case between the feet. You could somehow mount it there. I actually squeezed the IR receiver for the media center remote near there, you can kind of see it in the left side of the picture


There are several reasons I don't want to put it in the pci slot.
1. no room, all but one is taken up, and I don't want it hanging over my graphics cards.
2. I tried to put it in and it is REAL close to the motherboard. In fact I think it might be touching something but I don't want to take my chances. Why they didn't just put it in the middle of the pci slot is beyond me.
3. I don't want the lights to be showing. Given the length of the cord there would be a few of the bulbs showing which would kinda look bad.

Here is what I did. My only concern now is, if some of the metal things are touching the steel case could it short out or something.

















p.s. when i remove the pci cover it all the bottom connecters were touching the case, so I took the screws off and screwed it through the case, through the pci slot and into the module. (if that makes sense).


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;13076185*
> Thanks for the video, Tex. To be honest, we never intended for the fans to be mounted on the outside of the case, and in the 18 months we've been selling it now, yours is the first complaint I've heard about this, so it's not exactly common. The inside of the 800D/700D has a ton of room for fan mounting, even in push-pull, so we just never hear about people trying to do this and having issues. (cut)


Howdy CorsairGeorge,

Sorry it took so long for me to get back to you. In an extremely overclocked system where one is overclocking near 5GHz and also trying to cool down a couple of hot video cards, one radiator does not cut it.

The problem is getting 6 120x38mm 135 CFM fans in a push/pull setup. There simply isn't enough clearance from "my" motherboard to do that. That indentation is the problem both from a clearance and top fan mounting perspective.

Another problem is I can't mount 140mm fans on a 140mm radiator in there either. Neither can I mount a 120x3 Monster thick radiator in push/pull configuration. One would think a hole pattern to support BOTH 120/140mm setups would be a nobrainer on a top-of-line case such as the 800D; or at least a way to mount on top... LIAN Li and many many others keep the tops flat, so why not Corsair too? See no practical reason why the future 900D case can't be that way... and I have many other suggestions about a 900D as well! Just ask! LOL!

Anyway, I have ordered a second radiator to mount externally beause there is 1) no room anywhere in "my" system to mount another effectively internally and 2) because it's the only way I can cool this monster! LOL!

I'm pointing out details that likely won't affect 99% of users out there, only extreme overclockers. (this is overclock.net the home of extremers!)

Thanks for responding and I will take pictures and post when this project is done...










PS: Maybe the 980x/990x will drop to a sane price level once AMD's new stuff comes out! (I hope I hope I hope.... lol)


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam;13324552*
> Ok, so I drilled a side fan in the case, well my roommate did and he did ok. Better with machinery than I am. I am getting a grill from mnpctech to cover up the imperfections. But it cools my sli nicely.
> 
> Now, what I need help with is the second photo, I put the nzxt lights in there to make it look nicer with out too many over powering fan leds. It looks great except i don't know where to put the damn pci switch it comes with. Any suggestions would be great. Not really all too technical but any help would be awesome. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I would finish off that edge with some C-strip edge tape. Check out my 2010' and 2011' builds in my sig, it'd look really sharp.


----------



## nerdybeat

Hey all! I finally have some (crappy) pics of my new 650D build! Same sig rig as before, but I upgraded from an Antec 902. The build was a breeze, the case is easy to work in. A lot of options with HDD bays and cable management, so that was a huge upgrade from the 902. I had 0 issues with fan noise etc, however I did install the fan pack when I built it to avoid any potential issues.


















I am still toying with ideas for more airflow to my GPUs. I left the top bay open for a bit more airflow to them, but my temps in gaming get a bit toasty (silly x58 sabertooth pciex16 slots being so close). Using CCC for GPU fan control is fine, my case just sounds like it will take off when I blast them at ~45%. I have zip tied a 120mm to the open slot above my HDD bay to blow directly on the GPUs. We will see how that goes

Either way - Loving the case! Not to mention I got lucky with an open box deal on Newegg as the new part numbers came out. It completes my nerd cave nicely.


----------



## Tex1954

Very nice!!! I bet it took many hours to get it so pretty...


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariusz803;13369516*
> I would finish off that edge with some C-strip edge tape. Check out my 2010' and 2011' builds in my sig, it'd look really sharp.


Already in the mail.  the grommeting I had bout was too thin for the acrylic. We'll see how this bad boy looks. Will let you know


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam;13381187*
> Already in the mail.  the grommeting I had bout was too thin for the acrylic. We'll see how this bad boy looks. Will let you know


looks nice.. hope it turns out as you are hoping


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pestypest;13384643*
> looks nice.. hope it turns out as you are hoping


Here's what it looks like. The middle part spins so the holes can move 360 degrees. So that's why the holes look a little crooked, forgot to adjust them. Its pretty nice and its all aluminum.

p.s. my camera is bad, sorry


----------



## Tex1954

Very Nice! Good Job!


----------



## j0sh

Ordered my 800d, it should be here tomorrow.


----------



## dudenell

hey guys I was hoping that someone with a 650D could give me the window measurements. I'm looking to purchase the case and have some custom etching done.

Thanks in advance


----------



## utt2524

MY first computer water cooling...


----------



## yeahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utt2524;13425540*
> MY first computer water cooling...


seriously Your firts Weter cooling rig you done a fantastic job i am jalouse


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utt2524;13425540*
> MY first computer water cooling...


Nice work, It shows what can be done if one takes the time to read all the available info on water cooling here at OCn and other sites


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly;13429321*
> Nice work, It shows what can be done if one takes the time to read all the available info on water cooling here at OCn and other sites


I agree.. That is one of the sickest and fullest 800D's I've ever seen..
Good work..


----------



## cyberbeat

Pretty much finished mine now


----------



## draterrojam

So today I heard that the 800d was discontinued. Anyone hear about such things?


----------



## cyberbeat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *draterrojam*


So today I heard that the 800d was discontinued. Anyone hear about such things?


With how popular it is. I highly doubt it. They would at least replace it first IMO


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam;13444892*
> So today I heard that the 800d was discontinued. Anyone hear about such things?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberbeat;13445250*
> With how popular it is. I highly doubt it. They would at least replace it first IMO


This


----------



## CorsairGeorge

The 800D is not discontinued, but the 700D is.


----------



## MrJackson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;13446347*
> The 800D is not discontinued, but the 700D is.


I'm glad I got my 700D then, great case and I don't want the extras of the 800D.
Any replacement coming?


----------



## wermad

perhaps a white 800D


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrJackson;13446501*
> I'm glad I got my 700D then, great case and I don't want the extras of the 800D.
> Any replacement coming?


Not anytime soon, the 650D and the 800D offer a nice mid-tower/full-tower one-two punch, and the 700D sales were pretty low. Most people just went for the 800D since it was only $40-$50 more, and I guess once you've decided to spend $200+ on a case you might as well spend the extra $40.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;13447780*
> Not anytime soon, the 650D and the 800D offer a nice mid-tower/full-tower one-two punch, and the 700D sales were pretty low. Most people just went for the 800D since it was only $40-$50 more, and I guess once you've decided to spend $200+ on a case you might as well spend the extra $40.


i went with the 700D because it was more like $75 less, I got mine for $199.99 plus a $40, at the time all the other web sites wanted 240 ot more for the 700D and close to 300 for the 800D, the prices for both have come down since then

I also did not feel the need for hot swap drive bays

Both are fine cases, sadly I have not completed my build as of yet
(keep changing the direction)


----------



## Alex132

I got the 800D because it was literally 2 cents more than the the 700D


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


Not anytime soon, the 650D and the 800D offer a nice mid-tower/full-tower one-two punch, and the 700D sales were pretty low. Most people just went for the 800D since it was only $40-$50 more, and I guess once you've decided to spend $200+ on a case you might as well spend the extra $40.


Thanks George, I appreciate you getting back to us even though you didn't have to, the rumors had me a little worried. I love the 800d, any updates coming to it, a front fan like the 650d would be awesome. You can share details with us, we won't tell anyone, its only the internets.


----------



## frycicle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *draterrojam*


Thanks George, I appreciate you getting back to us even though you didn't have to, the rumors had me a little worried. I love the 800d, any updates coming to it, a front fan like the 650d would be awesome. You can share details with us, we won't tell anyone, its only the internets.


Front fan = no hot swap bays. Not sure why you want to take that away.


----------



## dennyb

Hey guys, I am planning a new Z68...2500K build and want to purchase a 650D. Anybody know where to get the best price on one? I have found these two retailers

  Amazon.com: Corsair Obsidian 650D Aluminum Mid Tower ATX Enthusiast Computer Case - Black CC650DW-1: Electronics
http://www.provantage.com/corsair-cc650dw~7CSMC0H8.htm

Can I do better ?


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Hey guys, I am planning a new Z68...2500K build and want to purchase a 650D. Anybody know where to get the best price on one? I have found these two retailers

Amazon.com: Corsair Obsidian 650D Aluminum Mid Tower ATX Enthusiast Computer Case - Black CC650DW-1: Electronics

http://www.provantage.com/corsair-cc650dw~7CSMC0H8.htm

Can I do better ?


$150 is a pretty good price. I would check to see what shipping is on both of them. Might be worth it to go on amazon, usually a little cheaper on the shipping side.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

like my 700D on facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150177014599886&set=a.10150177014349886.317283.194326094885&type=1&theater


----------



## iTravis

I already asked but guess I should try again since I'm about to order 2x140mm fans for my 700D, what would be the best fan? I've been looking at the Thermalright X-Silent and Scythe Slipstream, Prolimatech Blue Vortex (seem to out of stock everywhere) is there anything else I should consider?


----------



## faulkton

not on the same level as a lot of those 800d builds, but here is my lil' air cooled 650d


----------



## fishman78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faulkton*


not on the same level as a lot of those 800d builds, but here is my lil' air cooled 650d










Wow man! You packed a bunch into that case and it looks great! Good job!


----------



## cyberbeat

Very nice job with that!
And awesome job on the cableing behind the tray!


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iTravis*


I already asked but guess I should try again since I'm about to order 2x140mm fans for my 700D, what would be the best fan? I've been looking at the Thermalright X-Silent and Scythe Slipstream, Prolimatech Blue Vortex (seem to out of stock everywhere) is there anything else I should consider?


I would look at some Scythe Gentle Typhoons, either 1450 or 1850 rpm.


----------



## iTravis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;13464790*
> I would look at some Scythe Gentle Typhoons, either 1450 or 1850 rpm.


I already got 5 Gentle Typhoon AP-15 but I need another 2x140mm fans.


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTravis;13467728*
> I already got 5 Gentle Typhoon AP-15 but I need another 2x140mm fans.


noiseblocker pk3 or pk2


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTravis;13467728*
> I already got 5 Gentle Typhoon AP-15 but I need another 2x140mm fans.


140mm







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton;13468354*
> noiseblocker pk3 or pk2


^This


----------



## iTravis

Considering the price, is it really worth it?


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTravis;13470616*
> Considering the price, is it really worth it?


i guess it depends... is any of it really 'worth it'?

it was to me, I have 4 of the multiframe--two M12-S3HS and two M12-P. I also have a couple of the pk2.

Who knows maybe i just like them because they have german writing on the box and everyone knows german stuff is good. I also like to buy fans for some reason.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTravis;13462467*
> I already asked but guess I should try again since I'm about to order 2x140mm fans for my 700D, what would be the best fan? I've been looking at the Thermalright X-Silent and Scythe Slipstream, Prolimatech Blue Vortex (seem to out of stock everywhere) is there anything else I should consider?


I got two 140mm xigmatek xlf fans and love them. High airflow and very low noise.


----------



## iTravis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton;13470839*
> i guess it depends... is any of it really 'worth it'?
> 
> it was to me, I have 4 of the multiframe--two M12-S3HS and two M12-P. I also have a couple of the pk2.
> 
> Who knows maybe i just like them because they have german writing on the box and everyone knows german stuff is good. I also like to buy fans for some reason.


I just wanna know before dropping $50 for 2 fans, if it does push lot of air as advertise and really quiet then I believe it's worth the cost since noise is definitely my concern but at the same time I want high performance as well. I'll look more into that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;13471535*
> I got two 140mm xigmatek xlf fans and love them. High airflow and very low noise.


There's a review on newegg that say it will make ticking noise unless you mount it vertical, do you have any problem with yours?

I'm still open to suggestions, thank you and +rep to you all.


----------



## fishman78

Quote:


> There's a review on newegg that say it will make ticking noise unless you mount it vertical, do you have any problem with yours?
> 
> I'm still open to suggestions


Mine are silent, no ticking noises at all from either the horizontal or vertical mounted fans. I've used those Xigs for about 6 months now and they've been flawless. Hope this helps your decision.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTravis;13473967*
> There's a review on newegg that say it will make ticking noise unless you mount it vertical, do you have any problem with yours?
> 
> I'm still open to suggestions, thank you and +rep to you all.


I have one mounted vertically and one mounted horizontally and haven't heard clicking of any kind from either one.


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTravis;13473967*
> I just wanna know before dropping $50 for 2 fans, if it does push lot of air as advertise and really quiet then I believe it's worth the cost since noise is definitely my concern but at the same time I want high performance as well. I'll look more into that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a review on newegg that say it will make ticking noise unless you mount it vertical, do you have any problem with yours?
> 
> I'm still open to suggestions, thank you and +rep to you all.


the pk2 that i have move plenty of air and are quiet.


----------



## Alex132

My hats go off the the Corsair engineers strength, screwing in the screws for the top 3/back 140mm fan is SO hard.


----------



## Unit_4

Here is my finished 800d.


----------



## antipesto93

love this case


----------



## draterrojam

think I'm done....for now...any suggestions?


----------



## antipesto93

looks great, that side fan must be great for the gpu temps


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;13478071*
> looks great, that side fan must be great for the gpu temps


its about -9 degress c great!:-D


----------



## Pascal1973

Nicely done, you might want to consider backplates for the gpu's.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pascal1973;13478513*
> Nicely done, you might want to consider backplates for the gpu's.


been searching around for some. Any idea where I can buy just the backplates? I don't see any online.


----------



## Pascal1973

Maybe send an email to Evga, you could give that a try.


----------



## antipesto93

EK sell one dont they?


----------



## Pascal1973

Yes they do


----------



## iTravis

Can anyone confirm that I can use the TY-140 to replace the one for bottom intake and one underneath the HDD without modding since I heard the TY-140 only has 120mm mounting holes?


----------



## Alex132

The bottom/side/top supports both 120mm and 140mm fans. I am not so sure about the one that cools the hot-swappable HDD's but I don't see a need to replace that as its dead quiet and keeps the HDD's nice and cool.


----------



## Tex1954

Well, I've been checking out the Corsair website for months waiting for product to arrive... and it's never been there!

But, today in the mail appears 2 Hot Swap bays and an accessory box to replace ONE lost HD rail.

Somehow that doesn't seem right not paying for these items, especially since I have a new case on order to replace the 800D (which I will sell).

Still, no fault of Corsair or the case design as such, I just hate hanging a radiator outdoors because I need at least two 3x120 rads working to cool this monster down so I don't have a $350 electric bill for using the A/C so much.

Anyway, again many thanks to the great folks at Corsair! I use their power supplies, memory, cases, everything at one time or another and it's always top quality. And I will continue to prefer their products!


----------



## iTravis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


The bottom/side/top supports both 120mm and 140mm fans. I am not so sure about the one that cools the hot-swappable HDD's but I don't see a need to replace that as its dead quiet and keeps the HDD's nice and cool.


Great, thanks for the confirmation. I figure if I change the bottom intake then might as well replace another.








EDIT: I'm just gonna go with the X-Silent since one said that it doesn't have 120mm mounting holes on his 800D so I figure the same would apply for the 700D.


----------



## Alex132

If you do just make sure that you are getting some better airflow out of them as the stock Corsair fans aren't half bad. 69Cfm at like 22Db or less is decent. 120mm fans seem to make a lot more noise getting up to that CFM


----------



## dennyb

I have been looking at Corsair cases...I particularly like the 650D...but I see New Egg has the White 600T for $20 cheaper and free shipping....saving $40. What would I be giving up to warrant an additional $40 outlay?

Are the fans comparable? Seems like I heard that the 600T has slower fans?

The 600T is bigger...23.30" x 10.40" x 20.00" vs 650D...21.5" x 9" x 20.5"

The hot swappable feature on the top of the case is missing on the 600T
cable management looks to be the same

Anything I need to know before pulling the trigger?

edit:

I put an end to my agonizing hunt for a case. Ordered this one

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139005&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL051311&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL051311-_-EMC-051311-Index-_-ComputerCases-_-11139005-L03D

edit again...the fans are the 1000RPM vs the older 800's


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;13488323*
> I have been looking at Corsair cases...I particularly like the 650D...but I see New Egg has the White 600T for $20 cheaper and free shipping....saving $40. What would I be giving up to warrant an additional $40 outlay?
> 
> Are the fans comparable? Seems like I heard that the 600T has slower fans?
> 
> The 600T is bigger...23.30" x 10.40" x 20.00" vs 650D...21.5" x 9" x 20.5"
> 
> The hot swappable feature on the top of the case is missing on the 600T
> cable management looks to be the same
> 
> Anything I need to know before pulling the trigger?
> 
> edit:
> 
> I put an end to my agonizing hunt for a case. Ordered this one
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139005&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL051311&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL051311-_-EMC-051311-Index-_-ComputerCases-_-11139005-L03D


TBH I don't think there is too much. I also heard the fans are a little bit better in the 650d.
Personally, if its only a matter of $40 and you want the 650d, then get it. Its a great case, and you have to look at it all the time.
Also, amazon has it for 179 plus free shipping http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Obsidian-Aluminum-Enthusiast-Computer/dp/B004UE1W9K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1305293224&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Corsair Obsidian 650D Aluminum Mid Tower ATX Enthusiast Computer Case - Black CC650DW-1: Electronics[/URL]
But since there is a wait time, I would just go with good ole newegg


----------



## CorsairGeorge

The white 600T uses the same fans as the 650D, just with white LEDs in them. Performance wise the cases will perform similarly. The 650D adds a hot-swap drive dock in the top of the case, which is handy, but aside from the looks and materials used to build them, the cases are fairly similar performance wise.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


The white 600T uses the same fans as the 650D, just with white LEDs in them. Performance wise the cases will perform similarly. The 650D adds a hot-swap drive dock in the top of the case, which is handy, but aside from the looks and materials used to build them, the cases are fairly similar performance wise.


Thanks, I am looking forward to receiving it and getting started on my new build. I have heard nothing but nice things said about Corsair products. I have purchased Corsair hardware in the past and found it to be very good.


----------



## iTravis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13488239*
> If you do just make sure that you are getting some better airflow out of them as the stock Corsair fans aren't half bad. 69Cfm at like 22Db or less is decent. 120mm fans seem to make a lot more noise getting up to that CFM


I know, that's why I'm looking for a decent one to replace and from what I heard I can't go wrong with either the TY-140 or the X-Silent, it's better be worth it.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTravis;13492723*
> I know, that's why I'm looking for a decent one to replace and from what I heard I can't go wrong with either the TY-140 or the X-Silent, it's better be worth it.


I would reccomend these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426027
Great undervolting (no clicking etc), UV-Blue if you want UV-lights and [email protected] is very decent.

Anyone know whats best for fan orientation with a TRUE120? Should I make the heatsink verticle (sucking from bottom, blowing air into the top 3 fans with the rear case-fan as an intake) or have it horizontal, with the top 3 and the rear as exhausts?


----------



## iTravis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13492964*
> I would reccomend these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426027
> Great undervolting (no clicking etc), UV-Blue if you want UV-lights and [email protected] is very decent.
> 
> Anyone know whats best for fan orientation with a TRUE120? Should I make the heatsink verticle (sucking from bottom, blowing air into the top 3 fans with the rear case-fan as an intake) or have it horizontal, with the top 3 and the rear as exhausts?


I'm ok with UV or LED but I just placed an order on the X-Silent so maybe I'll consider those next time when I look for another 140mm.








I used to have the TRUE120 and tried both orientation, didn't see any difference but maybe because I had a different case.


----------



## WolfenWind

Remove me from the club :| its for sale now.


----------



## Rognin

Ummm George, how does a review from November 2011 exist exaclty?
Quote:


> PC-Max
> *November, 2011*
> 650D Wins award at PC-Max.de
> 
> Review in German: The Obsisdian 650D wins the Recommended award. They say it combines the design finesse of the 600T with the looks of the Obsidian Series, making it a great choice if the 700/800D are simply too large for you.


And...
Quote:


> Metku
> *August, 2011*
> 650D wins the Editor's choice award at Metku.net
> 
> "I've been waiting for the Obsidian 650D for a good while now, and was really excited to get my hands on it. The idea was to get 800D quality and attention to detail at more reasonable size and price, and the 650D pulled it off just as I'd hoped. The case is significantly smaller and lighter, without losing too many features. For 4 hot-swap bays you'll still have to go for the 800D, but for the rest of us everything is still there. The layout of the 650D is my current favourite of all the cases I've reviewed. The Silverstone FT01 held this crown for a good while, but compared to that the 650D drops the positive pressure cooling, uses larger fans, has better cable management, clever HDD-cage and overall just that little bit more room."


Linky to Corsair 650D reviews


----------



## broke

650D


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin;13532349*
> Ummm George, how does a review from November 2011 exist exaclty?
> 
> And...
> 
> Linky to Corsair 650D reviews


We got them - from the _FUTURE_...

Seriously, probably just a difference in the way the EU and US put the dates in. 05/10/2011 means "May 10th, 2011" in the US and "October 5th, 2011" in Europe. So my guess is one of our European guys submitted it with that date orientation and the website interpreted it that way.

Or vice versa.


----------



## Boyboyd

I really want one of these. The last decent case i had was an Antec P180 years ago.

I was looking at the 800D yesterday on amazon, just checked again today and it's gone from £201 to £231. I'm probably going to get the 700D now.

Are they truly the same case, apart from the side window?


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

The 800D also has a hot swap drive bay. Other that that, they are the same.


----------



## Boyboyd

Do they still hold the same amount of HDDs though? Hot-swapping isn't important to me but I have quite a few drives.

I'll go ahead and get the 700D from ebuyer for £155 delivered as soon as my PS3 sells.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

700D has been EOL'd, get 'em while you can...!


----------



## Boyboyd

Replaced by the 650D?

Edit:


















I could collect it, the warehouse is only a 30 minute drive away. But they don't do that


----------



## antipesto93

there is an 800D in the FS section for 165 shipped, mint condition (UK)
cant you get that?


----------



## antipesto93

Also, I just got a new SSD for my 800D, Any ideas on where to mount it?
i cant put it in the hot swap bays because they are only Sata II but my ssd is sata III

is just laying it on the floor the best thing?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


there is an 800D in the FS section for 165 shipped, mint condition (UK)
cant you get that?


I missed that one. I saw the one for Â£150 but it was local pickup only in london.


----------



## antipesto93

he agreed to deliver, but thread is temporarily closed lol


----------



## Pascal1973

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


Also, I just got a new SSD for my 800D, Any ideas on where to mount it?
i cant put it in the hot swap bays because they are only Sata II but my ssd is sata III

is just laying it on the floor the best thing?



Get this, you can use Sata-600 in the hot-swap bay.
http://www.corsair.com/cases/case-ac...grade-kit.html


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


Also, I just got a new SSD for my 800D, Any ideas on where to mount it?
i cant put it in the hot swap bays because they are only Sata II but my ssd is sata III

is just laying it on the floor the best thing?


Why hide it like suggested above? Show yours off, i put mine on the shelf inside along with case badges.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

I hide mine, but I might put it out in view if/when I do another rebuild.


----------



## Tex1954

Depending on the maker, folks like Corsair provide a 3.5" tray for the 2.5" SSD's. (I just bought my 3rd Corsair SSD) You could mount it in the lower 3.5" dual tray area on an 800D.


----------



## j0sh

Got mine all finished and really liking this case over my old haf 932.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*


700D has been EOL'd, get 'em while you can...!


sad day when that happens all we got left then is the ugly 650d with ugly hinges
dont like 800d wiht the hot sway since i wouldnt need it


----------



## Rognin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


sad day when that happens all we got left then is the ugly 650d with ugly hinges
dont like 800d wiht the hot sway since i wouldnt need it


WAT?!

650D is beautiful for a mid tower!

This hinges are awesome!


----------



## Boyboyd

Switched my order to a saturday delivery. It will be here tomorrow


----------



## smorg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


sad day when that happens all we got left then is the ugly 650d with ugly hinges
dont like 800d wiht the hot sway since i wouldnt need it


what the hell? 650d is the nicest looking case on the market!


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


dont like 800d wiht the *hot sway* since i wouldnt need it


Same here, never liked the hot swap, never had any need for them, so I ripped them out of my system and stuck the psu there


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;13575567*
> Same here, never liked the hot swap, never had any need for them, so I ripped them out of my system and stuck the psu there


Yeah but your system is hilariously awesome. Not everyone has the skillset to do what you did. I know I sure don't.

I even showed it to my case engineer and he was like "Wow, that guy's serious."


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;13577854*
> Yeah but your system is hilariously awesome. Not everyone has the skillset to do what you did. I know I sure don't.
> 
> I even showed it to my case engineer and he was like "Wow, that guy's serious."


BTW George the tool-less 5.25" drivebays might need some rethinking, I cant install a fan controller without almost breaking a plastic clip (they block the screw holes for wider screws) Also they tend to reverberate my DVD writers vibrations through the whole case, making it rather loud. Just an Idea for the revised version (Somehow I can see it being called 850D or something







)


----------



## antipesto93

I was to cheap to buy the sata III converter for the hdd bays, So i just removed the PCB behind the hotswap bays and poked the sata and power cables through, works fine


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;13578452*
> I was to cheap to buy the sata III converter for the hdd bays, So i just removed the PCB behind the hotswap bays and poked the sata and power cables through, works fine


As a sidenote, all 800Ds shipped in 2011 already had the SATAIII backplane pre-installed.


----------



## Boyboyd

Is there a corsair store in Europe? Or am i destined to pay $39 shipping on a $29 window?


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;13587384*
> As a sidenote, all 800Ds shipped in 2011 already had the SATAIII backplane pre-installed.


i think mine is quite a bit older, mine has 4 separate PCB's instead of the one large one, i assume this is sata II ?

I was able to just unscrew one of the pcb's and poke the sata power/data cable though works fine


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;13587403*
> i think mine is quite a bit older, mine has 4 separate PCB's instead of the one large one, i assume this is sata II ?
> 
> I was able to just unscrew one of the pcb's and poke the sata power/data cable though works fine


Yep, the SATA III backpanel is one large PCB instead of the four smaller PCBs.

I think the newer cases are shipping with USB 3.0 pre-installed as well, but I'll have to check.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;13577854*
> Yeah but your system is hilariously awesome. Not everyone has the skillset to do what you did. I know I sure don't.
> 
> I even showed it to my case engineer and he was like "Wow, that guy's serious."


I think FannBlade and I have another 'serious' build in store for you guys









No offense wermad, but I like EndWar's as the coolest dual-480 mod (your PSU location is cooler though...)


----------



## jp27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13587393*
> Is there a corsair store in Europe? Or am i destined to pay $39 shipping on a $29 window?


there is no corsair in europe


----------



## Johnsen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Is there a corsair store in Europe? Or am i destined to pay $39 shipping on a $29 window?


If you live in Sweden, Denmark or Norway komplett.dk/se/no is selling it.
I belive caseking.de in germany also can have it home rather quick.


----------



## Adversity

Is there going to be an 800D revision soon? I want to buy one but it's been quite a while since the 800D has been out.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*


I think FannBlade and I have another 'serious' build in store for you guys









No offense wermad, but I like EndWar's as the coolest dual-480 mod (your PSU location is cooler though...)










Yup, I gotta give End's his props for great attention to detail, something I don't put a lot of effort into in all my builds. I don't have the patience for it


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Johnsen*


If you live in Sweden, Denmark or Norway komplett.dk/se/no is selling it.
I belive caseking.de in germany also can have it home rather quick.


Thanks. Complete used to have a uk store but the closed it







excellent service too.

I'll try case king. I think it needs a window, such a huge expanse of black makes it look bigger than it is.


----------



## tsm106

[email protected]#$%^

Omg, so I had to move my 700D with 3 rads in it to a different spot across the house. It nearly tore my hands off from the sheer weight. After I ran the benches I needed, I was smarter this time around and put it on a towel and dragged it back, thanks to hardwood floors. I think I need to work out some more lol.


----------



## MrJackson

I put some aluminum handles on mine from mnpctech, really helps moving it around and not cutting into your hands. The feet/legs are somewhat sharp


----------



## Boyboyd

I doubt mine will ever move from my desk. Especially now there is almost 1.5L of water in it.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Handles are great, I just hauled my case to a LAN and I had to carry it about 200 yards from my car to the hall. and then did it again after I was up for 24hrs. Case weighs 75lbs



















http://home.comcast.net/~nickbaldwin/site.html


----------



## Boyboyd

Nice top fan grill. Mine looks a bit... wrong atm. There's a 360 rad going on it soon though.


----------



## antipesto93

^ Cant be as bad as mine
it was only 4 pounds on ebay, so jumped on it, But its silver, so i am going to have to paint it in the future!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86;13595863*
> Handles are great, I just hauled my case to a LAN and I had to carry it about 200 yards from my car to the hall. and then did it again after I was up for 24hrs. Case weighs 75lbs


Mine does weight quite a bit, I think I'm 75+lbs.

btw, never really got the whole doll/toy-case-picture thing







Might have been my 10 year hiatus from computers


----------



## Boyboyd

Black and silver looks pretty good actually.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Mine does weight quite a bit, I think I'm 75+lbs.

btw, never really got the whole doll/toy-case-picture thing







Might have been my 10 year hiatus from computers










it is a Intel guy, has a intel logo on the chest of the "doll", I got it at a LAN years ago and idk I just have always had it around.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Black and silver looks pretty good actually.


I agree...

I'm ~85lbs myself, but I don't like the look of handles


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsm106*


[email protected]#$%^

Omg, so I had to move my 700D with 3 rads in it to a different spot across the house. It nearly tore my hands off from the sheer weight. After I ran the benches I needed, I was smarter this time around and put it on a towel and dragged it back, thanks to hardwood floors. I think I need to work out some more lol.


looks like someone needs to work out...
I agree it's hard to get a good handle on it because of the size and shape but still...
better hit the gym


----------



## cyberbeat

My case is almost certainly a 2 person lift just for OH&S reasons, weighs nearly 50KGs :S


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberbeat;13621890*
> My case is almost certainly a 2 person lift just for OH&S reasons, weighs nearly 50KGs :S


Thats the trade off for having an amazing case!










/LOL BECAUSE I DONT HAVE ONE. Maybe next build.


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberbeat;13621890*
> My case is almost certainly a 2 person lift just for OH&S reasons, weighs nearly 50KGs :S


You can steal an xBox or PlayStation but trying lifting my 800D and pop goes your lower back thief, lol.

(note i do not own consoles because they are an inferior breed of gaming platforms)


----------



## DannyB0y

Just switched to this case(650D). Loving it so far. Here are some pics.. Enjoy!


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

A few updates from my Shelby project


----------



## Tex1954

WOW! Looking Good!!!










Tex1954


----------



## wermad

purrrtty


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


WOW! Looking Good!!!










Tex1954



Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


purrrtty


Thanks guys, she should be coming home next week and then I'll really unload pics on you


----------



## draterrojam

Cutting out the honeycomb stuff soon if I don't be come too lazy. And redoing the side panel. What is the fan size screw for a basic case fan but like twice or three times as long?


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam;13647628*
> Cutting out the honeycomb stuff soon if I don't be come too lazy. And redoing the side panel. What is the fan size screw for a basic case fan but like twice or three times as long?


lay in place grill mod?

Nice


----------



## draterrojam

I got it like 20 minutes ago!!! lol My excitement gets the best of me!


----------



## koji

Hey guys, picking up my 650D tonight but I have some questions about airflow/fansetup.

I'm planning on running a H70 as exhaust with a P12 push/pull setup on it (in the back). The stock 200mm as front intake but I'm not sure what to do with the top fan. My plan now is replacing it with two S12FLX (2 x 100 mÂ³/h) as intake, so that I can feed my H70. But won't this be overkill? That will eliminate all negative pressure I've got in my case. Would it be a wiser choice to just put some lower RPM fans up there as intake, or just leave the stock 200mm exhaust on top?

Any suggestions?

I'm trying to avoid running the H70 as intake, but besides that I'm open to all suggestions


----------



## iTravis

Used to be a proud owner of the 800D and now 700D


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koji;13652935*
> Hey guys, picking up my 650D tonight but I have some questions about airflow/fansetup.
> 
> I'm planning on running a H70 as exhaust with a P12 push/pull setup on it (in the back). The stock 200mm as front intake but I'm not sure what to do with the top fan. My plan now is replacing it with two S12FLX (2 x 100 m³/h) as intake, so that I can feed my H70. But won't this be overkill? That will eliminate all negative pressure I've got in my case. Would it be a wiser choice to just put some lower RPM fans up there as intake, or just leave the stock 200mm exhaust on top?
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> I'm trying to avoid running the H70 as intake, but besides that I'm open to all suggestions


I personally run my H70 as exhaust, and 2x120mm GT ap-13's on the top of the 650D. I wanted to keep the negative pressure in tact, and limit dust flow into my case.

As far as CPU temps with H70 exhaust and running whatever top fan configuration you choose, mine are totally fine. I haven't toyed with intake on my H70 or intake up top with H70 exhaust since the temps are fine for me right now.

The best thing would be to toy with different configs with similar ambients and see what load temps are like - I just have been too lazy since my temps are fine with exhaust on both =)


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated









Some Really nice rigs lately









I also would like to give a special thanks to Corsair and CorsairGeorge for the replacement parts







I received my parts within a week from the time the email was sent







Will install when I have time off work









I had issues with my ram fan, psu filter and sata backplane. With the help of CorsairGeorge, Corsair replaced my parts. I received a new fan, psu filter and sata III backplane.









Thanks again









Edit: wow smileys


----------



## wermad

^^^They have awesome customer service and CorsairGeorge has been awesome too, more love for my case and doms







(<-an extra one thrown in there)


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


^^^They have awesome customer service and CorsairGeorge has been awesome too, more love for my case and doms







(<-an extra one thrown in there)


Same here, from another guy taking his 800D to new levels of awesome


----------



## cyberbeat

I had good support from them when I first bought my 800D, One backplane was DOA, so they promptly sent me a new one


----------



## dhruvdas2000

The screws I used for my external Rad with Feser shroud, 120x25mm fans and MNPC tech skull grills are 40mm long from. I think they are 6x40 threads from sidewinder computers. You can get 6x32 threads as well..They are the longest I have seen for radiator/shroud/fan/grill assmebly.


----------



## dhruvdas2000

Looks clean!


----------



## mynameisryan503

Joining today  Here is my setup:


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Looks sexy!

But I reckon if you re-routed the 24pin to the gromet above it would look better, and tightening up the VGA cables would top it off!

It's probably personal preference but I think the H50 would look better mounted on the back of the case.

It's looks really good though dude.


----------



## mynameisryan503

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13731829*
> Looks sexy!
> 
> But I reckon if you re-routed the 24pin to the gromet above it would look better, and tightening up the VGA cables would top it off!
> 
> It's probably personal preference but I think the H50 would look better mounted on the back of the case.
> 
> It's looks really good though dude.


Great ideas. I am actually going to move the H50 right now. When I first got the case I did not realize you could mount the H50 on the back since the fans were different sizes. I completely missed that they put screw holes for both sizes!

I will also attempt to move the 24 pin up one. The problem I ran into when i installed the AX750 was the length of the cable but i think that may just be cable stiffness since it is a pretty new PSU.

Thanks for the advice, i appreciate it.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynameisryan503;13731963*
> Great ideas. I am actually going to move the H50 right now. When I first got the case I did not realize you could mount the H50 on the back since the fans were different sizes. I completely missed that they put screw holes for both sizes!
> 
> I will also attempt to move the 24 pin up one. The problem I ran into when i installed the AX750 was the length of the cable but i think that may just be cable stiffness since it is a pretty new PSU.
> 
> Thanks for the advice, i appreciate it.


No problem man!

I'm glad I could help.


----------



## Tex1954

Looks??!?? I think it looks fine on top and it is out of the way and the rear fan provides something to cool the rest of the mobo parts. (if you mount it to pull air in that is... like I did)


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;13734481*
> Looks??!?? I think it looks fine on top and it is out of the way and the rear fan provides something to cool the rest of the mobo parts. (if you mount it to pull air in that is... like I did)


Like I said, personal preference!


----------



## Khalam

Hey all, id like to join the club here is my setup


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;13757056*
> Hey all, id like to join the club here is my setup


Your sig rig says you have a Asus Maximus IV Extreme, but I see a P8P67 Pro







Also how do you keep the i7 cool with that 92O







?

Nice setup tho, personally I wouldn't like to see the actual light tube thing


----------



## Khalam

hey your spot on took the pics before installing the new mb I might take a few shots today, if the son lets me 920 does alright if not oced to high (4.8ghz) for gaming temps dont break 65-68C. WHen I bench I crank up the fans to 100% so even at 5.3 it doesnt go over 85C and thats only for short runs. tube wise its the worst thing I bought for this setup could you recommend something I could buy to make it nice and light up inside without being so obvious?


----------



## wermad

Water is on its way


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;13769169*
> Water is on its way


my god this looks crazy lol


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;13769169*
> Water is on its way


I hope your watercooling your cards otherwise you can expect 90oC temps on them cards!


----------



## BUILDMEARIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELPCU;13119866*
> I changed VGA and water loop.
> 
> I never used any electronic stuff.
> no saw, no drill, no dremel... All by hand....
> 
> Why? I don't have any in my home.... even a drill...
> 
> Noooooo~


can anyone help identify the parts of his watercooling setup? about to die of orgasm.


----------



## slickwilly

His res. is a IanDh stealth res.
The fittings look to be Bitspower compression fittings


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


His res. is a IanDh stealth res.
The fittings look to be Bitspower compression fittings


XSPC RASA CPU Block and an EK FC-580 gpu block


----------



## Annex

I'm going to be using barbs, but I'd like to know what kind of barb fitting would be the equivalent to this?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;13769210*
> my god this looks crazy lol


Its an ok setup








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorg;13769287*
> I hope your watercooling your cards otherwise you can expect 90oC temps on them cards!


hence, why "water is on its way", I expect delivery of three HK blocks by the end of the week or next week. At stock clocks and a 140mm fan pointed at them, the middle and top card will hit 80c in 3dmarks11, I didn't want to push them further until they have the water blocks on. Without the 140mm fan pointed at them, the middle card will spike to 95c







, reminds me of my old GTX470s on the stock cooler, but these amd(s) are far noisier when the fan kicks in above 50%.


----------



## Squabbler

Yup, sign me up.. just need my 2nd vid card and water parts.. and I'll be ready to rock and roll..


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUILDMEARIG;13769302*
> can anyone help identify the parts of his watercooling setup? about to die of orgasm.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13772688*
> XSPC RASA CPU Block and an *EK FC-580 gpu block*


Be careful with EK nickel blocks, they are failing left and right and EK has pretty much made it a challenge to replace them with more nickel blocks. Just a warning. There are a few manufacturers that do nickel blocks too or go with copper blocks









http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1035356-official-ek-statement-nickel-plating-issues.html

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/915966-please-read-before-purchasing-ek-nickel.html


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Be careful with EK nickel blocks, they are failing left and right and EK has pretty much made it a challenge to replace them with more nickel blocks. Just a warning. There are a few manufacturers that do nickel blocks too or go with copper blocks









http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ng-issues.html

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ek-nickel.html


He asked what that guy had in his case, and I was telling him








Personally I would never get watercooling on my card, so long as I have my Artic Accelero Extreme Plus







33'c load FTW


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


He asked what that guy had in his case, and I was telling him








Personally I would never get watercooling on my card, so long as I have my Artic Accelero Extreme Plus







33'c load FTW


very nice, I hear those beasties are quiet too. I'm hooked on water, just going to buy copper blocks only from now on.


----------



## Alex132

On 100% I can barely hear it, I would say about 20-22Db on 100%, but the beauty behind it is that you only really need 25-50% which is inaudible.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Sneak peek of my build... It's an 800D at heart


----------



## wermad

^^^That's pc pr0n


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;13800906*
> ^^^That's pc pr0n


I put the front bezel on for the first time tonight, it's gorgeous. This project is going to look so good when it's all complete. The white rivets against the blue have had me staring all day...







I got a my stainless hardware in tonight so that's starting to cap things off


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;13799163*
> Sneak peek of my build... It's an 800D at heart


I'm really digging the blue
can't wait to see more


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa;13805833*
> I'm really digging the blue
> can't wait to see more


Check out his log, he's got a lot of smexy and snazzy painted parts scattered all over







. I'm also looking forward to the assembly of this masterpiece by Fannblade


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

I'm not in here yet?









*Oupavoc*, please add.


----------



## Tex1954

I LIKE IT! Looks purdeee!


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;13805857*
> Check out his log, he's got a lot of smexy and snazzy painted parts scattered all over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm also looking forward to the assembly of this masterpiece by Fannblade


And almost 600 pics of the project







I can't wait to see it assembled either...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;13808013*
> I LIKE IT! Looks purdeee!


Thanks!


----------



## Oupavoc

Looking good mate


----------



## Randomocity

Just got my 800D in the mail. This box is obnoxiously large. I dont even know where to put it in my house until i get my water cooling setup tomorrow.

Really freaking excited though, I'll be starting a build log shortly over in the intel section.


----------



## kiel^cx

always want to get a 800d and money always short=[


----------



## Alex132

After lugging the 800D around I pretty much can throw my old Antec 900 around with one finger.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Randomocity*


Just got my 800D in the mail. This box is obnoxiously large. I dont even know where to put it in my house until i get my water cooling setup tomorrow.

Really freaking excited though, I'll be starting a build log shortly over in the intel section.


Mine filled half the wall of my kitchen, and i have a pretty big kitchen.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13812178*
> After lugging the 800D around I pretty much can throw my old Antec 900 around with one finger.


pretty much and to think in the future there will be bigger cases
start hitting the gym guys or these cases will hit u back


----------



## slickwilly

Remember kids the 800D will fit one of those newfangled EATX mother boards
I don't think the Antec 900 can do that


----------



## Alex132

Antec 900 was THE DUSTIEST case in the world, and with a good fan config the 800D gives me similar temps to it. my top 3 fans are in a weird config,

| Pull 40% | Pull 25% | Push 50% |

EATX motherboards should start to become the norm for medium to highend boards, I was surprised that the P8P67 PRO and above isn't EATX


----------



## utt2524

Update for me but still need advice from you all!!!!!


----------



## wermad

^^^Awesome first pic! I love the green tube (or dye?







)


----------



## dudenell

Here are a few pics of the 650D vs the 800D

























Seriously if I knew my e760 could fit in it I probably would switch to a 650D
Overall the drive bays are a lot better than the 800D's. Basically the 650D has pretty much true hot swap drive bays, if they created a standard back to the 650D and used the same trays then they would be perfect. Also having that drive bay at the top is awesome. The only downside I think there is to the system is trying to take off the front of the case.. It's horrid.


----------



## milcs

Hey everyone,

Happy to now be part of this fine club...









I just got myself a sexy Obsidian 800d case and packed it with some goodies. My basic setup is the following:

Corsair 800d
Asus P8P67 Pro
I7 2600K
Corsair H70 CPU cooler
GTX 570
8 GB Corsair Vengeance 1886MHz
OCZ Vertex 2 60GB
Seagate 1TB 6GB/S
Corsair ATX 850W Pro Gold

I have a few little questions about this setup. I have been OCing my CPU at everything between 3900MHz, to stable 4500MHz and up to 4800MHz. At 3900MHZ, iddle temp is around 30ish (bellow 35) and around 60is at load (62-64C). OCing to 4500MHz I see the temps going up a bit (not relevant for iddle, as I don't change volts. I am using 1.3V for both), and the temps go up to 70ish (70-74C). At 4800MHz, the temps shoot past 80C.

Can anyone with a similar build to mine (or anyone at all that has the knowledge) advise me on my temps?
I have been looking at replacing the stock fans in the H70 as they are a bit too loud for my taste... I got a couple of Akasa Apache Blacks, which I hope will do the trick. Does anyone else have any other suggestions regarding fans in the 800D? Is it worth changing intake fans (bottom and HDD bay)? Should I stick some 120mm fans in the top?
Also... Did anyone, not using the top grill, cover it with some nice filter? If so... could you please advise me on this?

And I think this is it for now...
I love this case! It's brutal...

Cheers all,
M.


----------



## mynameisryan503

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milcs;13844318*
> Hey everyone,
> 
> Happy to now be part of this fine club...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got myself a sexy Obsidian 800d case and packed it with some goodies. My basic setup is the following:
> 
> Corsair 800d
> Asus P8P67 Pro
> I7 2600K
> Corsair H70 CPU cooler
> GTX 570
> 8 GB Corsair Vengeance 1886MHz
> OCZ Vertex 2 60GB
> Seagate 1TB 6GB/S
> Corsair ATX 850W Pro Gold
> 
> I have a few little questions about this setup. I have been OCing my CPU at everything between 3900MHz, to stable 4500MHz and up to 4800MHz. At 3900MHZ, iddle temp is around 30ish (bellow 35) and around 60is at load (62-64C). OCing to 4500MHz I see the temps going up a bit (not relevant for iddle, as I don't change volts. I am using 1.3V for both), and the temps go up to 70ish (70-74C). At 4800MHz, the temps shoot past 80C.
> 
> Can anyone with a similar build to mine (or anyone at all that has the knowledge) advise me on my temps?
> I have been looking at replacing the stock fans in the H70 as they are a bit too loud for my taste... I got a couple of Akasa Apache Blacks, which I hope will do the trick. Does anyone else have any other suggestions regarding fans in the 800D? Is it worth changing intake fans (bottom and HDD bay)? Should I stick some 120mm fans in the top?
> Also... Did anyone, not using the top grill, cover it with some nice filter? If so... could you please advise me on this?
> 
> And I think this is it for now...
> I love this case! It's brutal...
> 
> Cheers all,
> M.


Alright, Not my exact setup but very, very close. I have the 800D, 2600k and I am using an H50. There is definitely something wrong here, things are way too warm. I will start with some reference, My 2600k is @4.9 GHZ and very rarely goes above 70 c under load. I hover around 28 idle.

I have the H50 setup as push/pull with non-stock fans (highly recommend Scythe, they have insane CFM numbers). The H50 is push/pulling air INTO the case. In my opinion, this is going to cool the CPU the best. This way you are cooling the radiator with outside air, not warm case air. Now, you will want to get rid of all that air you are pumping in by setting up some exhaust. Right now I have my H50 mounted on the top, far back grill. Then I utilize the rear fan as exhaust along with the top front grill (another Scythe mounted here). I keep the fan that is inside the middle of the case as is. It helps exhaust.

Also, Have you tried re-seating the H70? Once when I was having issues I was able to drop 10c simply by thoroughly cleaning the CPU and heatsink (Completely removing ALL thermal paste) and re-applying some arctic paste.

I have to run, but when i get home i will post photos of my setup long with screenshots of my CPU and ambient case temps for you. Hopefully that will help and we can get these temps down for you.


----------



## milcs

Hey there,
Thank you so much for the prompt reply!

In fact, I am not very experienced setting up systems, and I just bought this full system from OCUK. But... I am a fast learner!









My H70 in in a push/pull setup, exhausting from the back. I have ordered some Akasa Apache for the H70, mostly to reduce the noise made by the system. This is a big concearn, as the computer is in the living room and my girlfriend is very sensitive to noise (specially, coming out from my computer...







). If I could improve on the fans that the case has (withouth adding more noise to it), that would be the perfect situation...

But mostly, I just want to know if this are safe temperatures or not. If not, I will come back to the vendor of my system and discuss with them the temperatures I am having. Right now, running Primer5 Blend test for 20 minutes and the temps I get on the cores (@3900MHz) are 61,64,63,65.

I will try to run some stress test @4500MHz and post the results.
Could you please let me know the OC configuration in Bios for the 4900MHz?

edit: In addition, my GTX 570 reaches 85ºC under full load (either Furmark or playing graphic intensive games) and normally iddles around 40ºC. Does anyone have any experience with this GPU on the 800D?


----------



## nerdybeat

GPU cooling in the 800D seems a bit difficult with air. I have a friend with a 570 in his 800D and says it would get toasty in gaming and benches. There simply isn't much airflow in that chamber. I'd recommend setting up some fan profiles with MSI afterburner to keep the temps under control during certain games etc.

As for your CPU temps - same issue really. Not a whole lot of airflow in that chamber, plus your GPU hot air is lingering around as well. If you experience uncomfortable temps in prime/gaming, then try the intake method instead of push/pull exhaust. When I was contemplating the 800D or 650D, my first thought on the 800D was to try intake, with 3 120mm's sucking it out the top. The new fans you ordered will help move more air.

Overall you don't usually want to see 80C in prime, but realistically, if your intense gaming temps don't get too high I wouldn't worry too much. 4.5GHz is still pretty beast if you can keep those temps controllable


----------



## milcs

Yeah, that is the impression I get... The 800D doesn't do great with air. That is why I would like to know of tips on getting a bit more air circulating (again, keeping in mind I have to keep the noise under control).

Under extreme gaming, I get to 85ºC on the GPU and around 50ish (55+) on the CPU. Is this acceptable? I don't really care about subzero temperatures, I just want to make sure that my temps will not bring me any problem in the long run (or, more importantly, that I don't have any defective component).

Edit: Not only this is a great club, I really am positively impressed with how helpful people are! Many thanks guys...


----------



## milcs

Just another quick update on the temps I am getting on my 800D build (I hope this is the right place to put this...).

So, @ 3900MHz 1 hour Blend Test in Prime95:


OCed @4500MHz 1 hour Blend Test in Prime95:


Are these temps acceptable for my particular build? Will my CPU survive OCed like this?

Cheers again for all your help!
And I am not sure if I mentioned it before... but this case is ACE!


----------



## mynameisryan503

Yes, those temps are fine under load. It is my opinion that anything 70 c or below is acceptable and safe under load. Anything above that and you start to degrade the processor more quickly than you would probably like. If your temps get higher than you would like, just back off your OC. You have an i7 2600k which is incredibly powerful as it is. What are you doing with your computer that requires you to get a higher over clock?

Also, one hour is no where near long enough to test the stability of an over clocked processor.


----------



## milcs

Just for vanity!!!!







Just because I can...









No, seriously... I am giving it a good rub and burn in tests, to make sure that the system will endure the future! And, as I mentioned, I want to make sure that my components and my build are working as expected. I will, very likely, go back to the original clocks that my computer was shipped with (3900MHz). As you say, this is more than enough for most of my processing needs.

In any case, the main reason I was asking people with a setup similar to mine for their temps, is to know how far off I am in terms of stock and under load temperatures (and ultimately, to be able to improve my system thermals a bit).

Cheers for your wise words!!!
M.


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated


----------



## TiMmAy Kc

Thought I would post my new setup here, I'm just waiting on my watercooling parts. Sorry for the crappy pics, my cam is broken so I'm stuck with the cell phone camera for now.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiMmAy Kc;13872606*
> Thought I would post my new setup here, I'm just waiting on my watercooling parts. Sorry for the crappy pics, my cam is broken so I'm stuck with the cell phone camera for now.


Looking good man. Everything is nice and neat. Nice build


----------



## wermad

New platform and new water setup (mostly blocks).


----------



## TiMmAy Kc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;13877524*
> Looking good man. Everything is nice and neat. Nice build


Thanks, hopefully my watercooling parts will be in before the end of the week.


----------



## MOSFET

Wow I really love my new 650D case. It is my first build and it looks simply amazing. Someone I play TF2 with suggested it and I have not regretted it in the slightest


----------



## TheOriginalCookieMonster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;13877590*
> New platform and new water setup (mostly blocks).


That reservior is so cool but kind of expensive. Wish I had it.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milcs;13845390*
> Yeah, that is the impression I get... The 800D doesn't do great with air. That is why I would like to know of tips on getting a bit more air circulating (again, keeping in mind I have to keep the noise under control).
> 
> Under extreme gaming, I get to 85ºC on the GPU and around 50ish (55+) on the CPU. Is this acceptable? I don't really care about subzero temperatures, I just want to make sure that my temps will not bring me any problem in the long run (or, more importantly, that I don't have any defective component).
> 
> Edit: Not only this is a great club, I really am positively impressed with how helpful people are! Many thanks guys...


your setup on air, thats acceptable for an 800D
there is room for improvement


----------



## milcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa;13891035*
> your setup on air, thats acceptable for an 800D
> there is room for improvement


I am quite happy with the thermals of my setup, to be honest... Under heavy gaming, CPU never goes above 55-60C and GPU is always around 85C. All of that, at very acceptable noise levels... So I am happy.

As you mention, there is room for improvement... This is where I would like some solid suggestions from all the lucky owners of 800D systems (with air setups). More specifically, fans, fans placement, air flow, etc, etc...

ps: Just received two Akasa Apache Black to substitute the stock fans on my corsair H70. Will see if that makes any difference...


----------



## TiMmAy Kc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milcs;13892538*
> I am quite happy with the thermals of my setup, to be honest... Under heavy gaming, CPU never goes above 55-60C and GPU is always around 85C. All of that, at very acceptable noise levels... So I am happy.
> 
> As you mention, there is room for improvement... This is where I would like some solid suggestions from all the lucky owners of 800D systems (with air setups). More specifically, fans, fans placement, air flow, etc, etc...
> 
> ps: Just received two Akasa Apache Black to substitute the stock fans on my corsair H70. Will see if that makes any difference...


How do you have your fans set up? I use my H50 as intake along with 2 intake fans in the bottom. I also have 3 Noctua's on top as the exhaust. The max I have seen on my 5970 is 75 after about 4 hours playing, usually it is the upper 60's.


----------



## essasin

Just joined the club!


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milcs;13892538*
> I am quite happy with the thermals of my setup, to be honest... Under heavy gaming, CPU never goes above 55-60C and GPU is always around 85C. All of that, at very acceptable noise levels... So I am happy.
> 
> As you mention, there is room for improvement... This is where I would like some solid suggestions from all the lucky owners of 800D systems (with air setups). More specifically, fans, fans placement, air flow, etc, etc...
> 
> ps: Just received two Akasa Apache Black to substitute the stock fans on my corsair H70. Will see if that makes any difference...


too help cool my SLI 580's I swapped out the stock bottom intake fan with a 140mm 1600rpm scythe kama flex
with my current setup it did not add more noise
the top is 3x 120mm 1600rpm scythe s-flex
I can feel heat be exhausted during heavy gpu load's and a lil bit during cpu only loads out through the top
the rear exhaust fan has been swapped with 140mm 1200rpm scythe kama flex (the 1600rpm one was just too loud)
front intake is a kama bay scythe plus swapped with a 120mm 1600rpm scythe kaze jyuni slim


----------



## Grief

I think I've decided I want to get the 800d case for christmas. I like the look of corsair cases, their build quality, and their wire options.
It's basically between this and the 600t se, but I'm leaning towards this one since it's bigger so it leaves room for future water cooling expansion.


----------



## cyberbeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief;13903690*
> I think I've decided I want to get the 800d case for christmas. I like the look of corsair cases, their build quality, and their wire options.
> It's basically between this and the 600t se, but I'm leaning towards this one since it's bigger so it leaves room for future water cooling expansion.


The main reason I got one, You'd be struggling to do this in a 600T....


----------



## Boyboyd

That's some of the straightest tubing i've ever seen. Nice work. :0


----------



## Grief

That is some really good water-cooling. I'm just looking for a very nice case that I can basically keep for life.

The new egg ones also seem to come with the revision of the front plate USB 3.0


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief;13910009*
> That is some really good water-cooling. I'm just looking for a very nice case that I can basically keep for life.
> 
> The new egg ones also seem to come with the revision of the front plate USB 3.0


But not the usb3.0 front panel to usb3.0 header?


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief;13910009*
> That is some really good water-cooling. I'm just looking for a very nice case that I can basically keep for life.
> 
> The new egg ones also seem to come with the revision of the front plate USB 3.0


and the new sata3 backplane as well?
the new usb3.0 panel is poorly implemented


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa;13911860*
> and the new sata3 backplane as well?
> the new usb3.0 panel is poorly implemented


How so?


----------



## nerdybeat

George-

Are there any plans for a new side panel option for the 650D? I would love to see a side panel with fan options (similar to the 600T). I realize the new Carbide series offers this - and looks amazing. However, some love for the 650D owners would be awesome!!!

Thanks


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa;13911860*
> and the new sata3 backplane as well?
> the new usb3.0 panel is poorly implemented


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;13910706*
> But not the usb3.0 front panel to usb3.0 header?


I'm assuming you guys are referring to they do the usb 3.0 pass through where you put the cable around to the back of the case. Either through the mobo or a add-on card. Either way is fail.

They do sell a 3.0 to header attachment on newegg where you can take those and plug them directly into the mobo.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

May I Join?

This is the latest incarnation of my sig rig, built last xmas as my first attempt at water cooling. The Obsidian is an awesome case! My only critique is that it needs more/better options for running tubing between the upper and lower decks. Still awesome, though!


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat;13919656*
> George-
> 
> Are there any plans for a new side panel option for the 650D? I would love to see a side panel with fan options (similar to the 600T). I realize the new Carbide series offers this - and looks amazing. However, some love for the 650D owners would be awesome!!!
> 
> Thanks


The 650D will have a side panel insert with fan mounts available in about 6 weeks. Should be very affordable.


----------



## nerdybeat

Thanks a bunch for the quick response! I will be purchasing as soon as it's released =)


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby;13926991*
> May I Join?


Such neat tubing :O Nicely done.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Thank you, sir!









Isn't yours new also?


----------



## SirWaWa

I made the top into 3 intake fans and was able to drop my gpu load temps a few degrees
definitely made a difference as it cut down the noise since the gpu's don't need to ramp the fan up as high


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

A few pics to update on my Shelby build


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby;13926991*
> May I Join?
> 
> This is the latest incarnation of my sig rig, built last xmas as my first attempt at water cooling. The Obsidian is an awesome case! My only critique is that it needs more/better options for running tubing between the upper and lower decks. Still awesome, though!


Looks awesome. That base you have under your rig looks nice as well. Did you make it or purchase somewhere? Thanks!


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;13939081*
> Looks awesome. That base you have under your rig looks nice as well. Did you make it or purchase somewhere? Thanks!


It looks to be constructed out of 2 X 12's

Nice work on both the PC and the lift


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Thanks gents!

slickwilly 'nailed' it







(ok, that was terrible). The top is 2x12'', the feet are 2x2''s made by cutting a 2x4'' down the center. Finished with minwax ebony stain and gloss polyurethane.

I do building work with my landlord, so he lets me keep a workshop in the apartment building. Pretty sweet.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby;13940524*
> Thanks gents!
> 
> slickwilly 'nailed' it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ok, that was terrible). The top is 2x12'', the feet are 2x2''s made by cutting a 2x4'' down the center. Finished with minwax ebony stain and gloss polyurethane.
> 
> I do building work with my landlord, so he lets me keep a workshop in the apartment building. Pretty sweet.


Very cool.







I'd have to drive 90 miles to my Father's house just to do something like that, lol. There's no way I could get away with that in my apartment.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Thank you. I'm very lucky. If you (or anyone) want something similar, I'd be happy to produce and ship at cost. PM if interested.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby;13944272*
> Thank you. I'm very lucky. If you (or anyone) want something similar, I'd be happy to produce and ship at cost. PM if interested.


I just might do that in a few months when my son starts walking...will need to have my rig a little closer to the ground for his safety.









BTW, do you think it would be easy to put some wheels on the bottom?


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;13932966*
> A few pics to update on my Shelby build


very very nice looking rig! have you considered getting backplates and painting them blue with white stripes?


----------



## NoCardsHereAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;13927815*
> The 650D will have a side panel insert with fan mounts available in about 6 weeks. Should be very affordable.


Will the panel be compatible with current 650d's? Also will we be able to order the side panel or window only with the new fan mounts?


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated









Great work everyone


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoCardsHereAgain*


Will the panel be compatible with current 650d's? Also will we be able to order the side panel or window only with the new fan mounts?


Yes it will be compatible. It's a mesh insert, so you just unscrew the screws holding the window in, put the mesh in place, and re-screw it in.


----------



## nerdybeat

Woot I am excited for this! Summer ambients in my house push my top GPU to ~50-55C in idle..... Neeeeed the mesh insert for airfloowwwww


----------



## yanks8981

Does anyone have photos of the cable management of the back of their 800D with all of the cables sleeved?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981;13983276*
> Does anyone have photos of the cable management of the back of their 800D with all of the cables sleeved?


I have it but not sleeved on the back, only sleeved in the front area










Front


----------



## Jaaaaack

Did a quick build today on air. Obviously I didn't try that hard with my wiring, but I'll put up an update when I get in my other parts.









Sorry for crappy phone quality.


----------



## Disabled Reaction

Here is mine:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laqxkEnhb2M[/ame[/URL]]

(I suck with a camera.)


----------



## nickbaldwin86

So what is "Custom" about this "Intel rig"?

Let me guess... the blue light?


----------



## Disabled Reaction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86;13996080*
> So what is "Custom" about this "Intel rig"?
> 
> Let me guess... the blue light?


Well my other computers are Macs, so to me its custom, seeing as it is unique to me and no one has the same exact setup or parts as I do. Is that not what a "custom PC" is?

I like the lights. Makes it look a little more interesting. Why have a Window if you cant see inside it? Revised my title anyway...


----------



## ITOzann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disabled Reaction;13996187*
> Well my other computers are Macs, so to me its custom, seeing as it is unique to me and no one has the same exact setup or parts as I do. Is that not what a "custom PC" is?
> 
> I like the lights. Makes it look a little more interesting. Why have a Window if you cant see inside it? Revised my title anyway...


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief;13919982*
> 
> They do sell a 3.0 to header attachment on newegg where you can take those and plug them directly into the mobo.


Where on newegg?


----------



## scatology

This is so amaazing! But I want this version in aluminum...


----------



## mynameisryan503

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;14003465*
> Where on newegg?


I have yet to see it on Newegg but I ordered mine right off of the Corsair website along with my SATA III backplate for the hot swap bays.

http://www.corsair.com/cases/case-accessories/obsidian-series-800d-700d-front-panel-usb-3-0-upgrade-kit.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa;13911860*
> and the new sata3 backplane as well?
> the new usb3.0 panel is poorly implemented


Typically it is best to provide detail when when making such a statement. I am not really sure how it could be seen as "poorly implemented" since it works flawlessly and is implemented virtually identically as the USB 2.0 version that shipped with the case.


----------



## milcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynameisryan503;14009095*
> Typically it is best to provide detail when when making such a statement. I am not really sure how it could be seen as "poorly implemented" since it works flawlessly and is implemented virtually identically as the USB 2.0 version that shipped with the case.


Well... The USB3.0 does not connect directly to the motherboard, but to the USB3.0 ports in the back. That doesn't seem like the best solution to me.
I ordered the upgrade kit last friday, but only realized later that the USB3.0 update means using USB ports in the back of the computer... So yes, I think that is not the best implementation for the USB3.0 "upgrade kit". They should have provided a solution for connecting to internal header on motherboards that support it.


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynameisryan503;14009095*
> I have yet to see it on Newegg but I ordered mine right off of the Corsair website along with my SATA III backplate for the hot swap bays.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/cases/case-accessories/obsidian-series-800d-700d-front-panel-usb-3-0-upgrade-kit.html
> 
> Typically it is best to provide detail when when making such a statement. I am not really sure how it could be seen as "poorly implemented" since it works flawlessly and is implemented virtually identically as the USB 2.0 version that shipped with the case.


That USB cable is a USB2.0 spliter, Not USB3.0. USB3.0 cables have blue connectors inside them, Not white.

That upgrade kit just upgrades the 700/800D case to have front panel USB3.0 connectors.


----------



## Fantomau

Corsair is making a USB3.0 header cable, So is Bitfenix, That plugs directly to the USB3.0 header on the mobo.


----------



## LightSol

Just got the 800D in the mail, too bad i killed a HD while moving to it


----------



## HandOfAnubis

So whats it take to join this club? I emailed the OP as it states in the first section, list has been updated but no love lol! I have a 650D in the Sig and pic in my profile..


----------



## Oupavoc

List updated









Sorry everyone for the late update, been really busy the last few weeks with work. Working 60-80hrs weeks. Its summer and it gets busy around here, so please bear with me here. Thanks


----------



## Johnsen

Painted my GFX white and took some pics.


----------



## morencyam

My 700d will be going under the knife tomorrow for a little upgrade. I will be adding an rx240 in the bottom and moving the hard drives to the 5.25" bays. I'll be sure to post pics when it's done


----------



## microman

I am interested in why you need to move hard drives.. I will be watching. I have a rx240 in push pull in the bottom and my hard drives are still where they belong.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microman;14087366*
> I am interested in why you need to move hard drives.. I will be watching. I have a rx240 in push pull in the bottom and my hard drives are still where they belong.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I'm moving my three mechanical drives to the 5.25" bay. I got a lian li 5.25" to 3.5" adapter cage with a front intake fan as well. My ssd will be on display "mounted" to the floor beneath the graphics card. Probably just going to use some velcro to keep it in place. I'm switching out my mcp655 for dual mcp350's which will be mounted in the original hard drive area, which will be modded obviously.


----------



## Disabled Reaction

Johnsen, that GPU & build look great. Nice one.


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lees800*


Can I join?








If you flipped the radiator and put the pump under the res you will have a much better and clean loop. that kink is terrible.


----------



## Tex1954

Well, rather than sell my 800D (after I put the parts in a new LDR-29 box http://tex1954.imgur.com/ ) , I decided to turn it into a beater box for BOINC crunching and a nice backup server thing with an AMD 1090T... But, had a problem with cracked (old) reservoir...

So, check this out! LOL! I have a new bolt on res on order... Made this one out of a mini spray bottle... lol!










The new res for the DD 4.0 pump won't be here until the end of next week, so far the temp fix is holding up. This time, instead of a sep res, I got the one that mounts directly on the pump...










That temp res has to go! It's wobbly and not very secure and I worry it will suddenly start leaking... real hack job! LOL!

But, necessity is the mother of invention I guess... it does look nice... in a sort of ******* way... LOL!


----------



## DEEBS808

i want to buy the 700d and just wondering if the 800d side panel would fit on it.I don't really need the hot swap bay and like the cleaner look of the 700d.thanks hope some one can help.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808;14104075*
> i want to buy the 700d and just wondering if the 800d side panel would fit on it.I don't really need the hot swap bay and like the cleaner look of the 700d.thanks hope some one can help.


Yes a 700D and 800D panels are the same other then the window.

I have a 800D panel on my 700D


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86;14104095*
> Yes a 700D and 800D panels are the same other then the window.
> 
> I have a 800D panel on my 700D


Kool Thanks.Will be getting the 700d then.To me they look much more cleaner without the hot swap bays.Thanks again.Will be joining this fine club soon.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808;14104123*
> Kool Thanks.Will be getting the 700d then.To me they look much more cleaner without the hot swap bays.Thanks again.Will be joining this fine club soon.


Where are you getting it from?
most etailers are not selling anymore, care to share some info?


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral;14105115*
> Where are you getting it from?
> most etailers are not selling anymore, care to share some info?


sorry man can't help you there hahaha,But it shows they have some on their website.But hope they dont sell out before I can get my hands on one.


----------



## SirWaWa

hey guys, I "force" mounted a scythe "135mm" fan in the 5.25 bays in the inside of the case (takes up 3 slots)
it fits perfectly and is held in by the 5.25 rails, pushing up against it
it's not super tight but it's not loose either, a normal 140mm fan would not fit
pushing "firmly" the fan does not budge
anyways I was able to drop my cpu and gpu temps 4-5 degrees at load!!!


----------



## wermad

Corsair offers two doors, a blank and a window, both are interchangeable on either side. I purchased two blanks for my 800D mod. Check out their website, contact their support, or contact Corsair-George via pm.

-wermad


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Want to see more?
http://home.comcast.net/~nickbaldwin/site.html


----------



## sLAIN650

can i join? figure ill post some pix of mine. modded with a 480 rad in top and a 280 in the bottom.


----------



## Benny99

Here is my 650D which i bought yesterday









Really happy with the case upgraded from a OLD Antec 900 Rev 1 .


----------



## amgsport

Just finished my new build & wanted to update system pics in this thread. This build is now my sig-rig. Here's a few new pics:


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Want more? http://home.comcast.net/~nickbaldwin/site.html


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated


----------



## Anth0789

Finally ordered my 650D today can't wait to receive it.


----------



## Sistum Id

I knew from reviews and pictures that you could mount a 360 rad inside. I got a Corsair 800D last week and went to mount my Thermochill PA 120.3 rad and the mounting holes don't all align up. Only one 120mm section will fit. So the only thing holding my rad to the top of the case are 4 screws in the center instead of 12. It's fine it seems, it's not like its going to be shifted around or anything. Just wondering if this is common or is it just because of my rad?


----------



## v1ral

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sistum Id*


I knew from reviews and pictures that you could mount a 360 rad inside. I got a Corsair 800D last week and went to mount my Thermochill PA 120.3 rad and the mounting holes don't all align up. Only one 120mm section will fit. So the only thing holding my rad to the top of the case are 4 screws in the center instead of 12. It's fine it seems, it's not like its going to be shifted around or anything. Just wondering if this is common or is it just because of my rad?


It seems like the fan spacing on the Thermochill is the older version spacing.
Most if not all have 15mm spacing.. *swftechs, EKs, XSPC etc. pretty much use the standard 15mm spacing..
I suppose the way you mounted it would be fine.


----------



## Sistum Id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *v1ral*


It seems like the fan spacing on the Thermochill is the older version spacing.
Most if not all have 15mm spacing.. *swftechs, EKs, XSPC etc. pretty much use the standard 15mm spacing..
I suppose the way you mounted it would be fine.


That's what I thought. Thanks

http://www.thermo-chill.com/products...-radiator-15mm

Quote:



Building on the original PA series radiators, Thermochill now bring to the table a new 15mm spaced version for better compatibility housed in a more compact shell. The best is still British made!


My PA 120.3 is from 2007 or so.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sistum id*


that's what i thought. Thanks

http://www.thermo-chill.com/products...-radiator-15mm

my pa 120.3 is from 2007 or so.


np


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Finally ordered my 650D today can't wait to receive it.


congrats!! it's a really fun build in that case. so many options...

Pics when complete!!


----------



## wholeeo

What kind of hole saw is needed for putting a hole through the front of the case, not the front panel but the front of the chassis. I know someone here has done it and I would like to do the same. I'm going to be installing a 120mm fan so I already know I need a 4-1/2 inch saw but what material would do the job? Bi-Metal?


----------



## Tex1954

Good grief! That's a BIG hole in thin sheetmetal. I would think stamping would be a production method, not drilling.

However, to answer you question, I used a Dremel to freehand a nice hole recently plexi.

You could just put some blue masking tape on there, use an old fan housing or whatever to draw the hole outline and freehand it carefully with a carbide bit. Use eye protection of course, but a fairly easy task.

I recently changed the side window on a cheapo box... did it just that way.

http://i.imgur.com/1lQYe.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/DQhhr.jpg

Whole cheapo builds link in my sig... click on name.


----------



## v1ral

quick question to the owners of the 800d...
i will be getting this case by the end of the month, however i wont be able to mod the bottom to accept a 240 radiator until i get the proper templates. i have an mcr 320 swifty, ill be putting some high speed yate loons on them. about the 240 swiftech rad, is there enough space for push pull or is it unadvisable to set it up that way. anyways with that said, will my 360 radiator surfice in the mean time to cool my sig rig?


----------



## Nethermir

finally decided to get the 650D since NE is giving some nice discount on it







are the hard drive cages on the 650D removable?


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nethermir*


finally decided to get the 650D since NE is giving some nice discount on it







are the hard drive cages on the 650D removable?


Yes, both are removable. You can also mount one down on the bottom closer to the PSU.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat;14194577*
> Yes, both are removable. You can also mount one down on the bottom closer to the PSU.


awesome, thanks







i have no experience building on obsidian cases but i think this will be my new fave case since i am moving to wc when i get funds.


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nethermir*


awesome, thanks







i have no experience building on obsidian cases but i think this will be my new fave case since i am moving to wc when i get funds.


Nice. I am in the same boat - maybe the next full revamp of my system will be a WC setup. It is nice to know the case is versatile enough to fit some nice sized rads with little/no mods, but also has above average air flow for air cooling.

Good luck with your build


----------



## morencyam

Finally got around to taking pictures of the new revision. I added a second GTX470 with an EK 470 full cover block, an RX240, and switched out the mcp655 with dual mcp350's from bmaverick. I also added the UV cathode and put CM R4's on the 480 rad


----------



## v1ral

Quote:



Originally Posted by *v1ral*


quick question to the owners of the 800d...
i will be getting this case by the end of the month, however i wont be able to mod the bottom to accept a 240 radiator until i get the proper templates. i have an mcr 320 swifty, ill be putting some high speed yate loons on them. about the 240 swiftech rad, is there enough space for push pull or is it unadvisable to set it up that way. anyways with that said, will my 360 radiator surfice in the mean time to cool my sig rig?


Anyone?
And to add to my questions.
I've seen ppl mount there bottom 240 Radiators standing on it's side, and mounting the fans/Rad to the 120mm mounting bracket in the area.
Is there enough space to mount a swfitech radiator there in that orientation.
This would leave just taking out the HDD storage area, thus not needing to cut the bottom panel.
Thanks for all your time..
And epic builds guys keep up the good work.
v1ral


----------



## morencyam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *v1ral*


Anyone?
And to add to my questions.
I've seen ppl mount there bottom 240 Radiators standing on it's side, and mounting the fans/Rad to the 120mm mounting bracket in the area.
Is there enough space to mount a swfitech radiator there in that orientation.
This would leave just taking out the HDD storage area, thus not needing to cut the bottom panel.
Thanks for all your time..
And epic builds guys keep up the good work.
v1ral


I have an rx240 in the bottom in mine and there is more that enough room for push/pull.


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Count me in! Its an awesome case and i have modded it with a 240 rad in the bottom.
Here you can se my pc: http://www.itavisen.no/pimpmypc/5726/


----------



## microman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral;14205364*
> Anyone?
> And to add to my questions.
> I've seen ppl mount there bottom 240 Radiators standing on it's side, and mounting the fans/Rad to the 120mm mounting bracket in the area.
> Is there enough space to mount a swfitech radiator there in that orientation.
> This would leave just taking out the HDD storage area, thus not needing to cut the bottom panel.
> Thanks for all your time..
> And epic builds guys keep up the good work.
> v1ral


Im on my phone so I can't link it right now but if you look in the threads I've started you can see my build and see what I did with push pull down below. Your radiator is much thinner so it will work even better for you.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

EDIT


----------



## Aeropath

I need some help, I just got my 650D case and I wanted to know is everyone else the same? I'm at work and don't have pics but the outside doors and top metal is like not smooth, the steel isn't like the inside on the motherboard tray area is. It feels like a heavy layer of dust on the doors and top when you touch and move across the surface. Anyone else like this? Why did they make it like this? Almost makes me want to return it and mad at the price tag.

I have a bunch of steel case HP at work, 7900, 8000, 7800, and the steel door panels are all silky smooth like polished.


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeropath;14227275*
> I need some help, I just got my 650D case and I wanted to know is everyone else the same? I'm at work and don't have pics but the outside doors and top metal is like not smooth, the steel isn't like the inside on the motherboard tray area is. It feels like a heavy layer of dust on the doors and top when you touch and move across the surface. Anyone else like this? Why did they make it like this? Almost makes me want to return it and mad at the price tag.


The 650D case is like the 700D and 800D cases. Steel and brushed aluminum.

Love my 650D!


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;14227848*
> Love mine.


As do I. I have a modded 700d, I only wish it were larger lol I'm on a constant quest make my rig bigger and better and I'm running out of room. I think my next venture might be into the world of Mountain Mods or Case Labs


----------



## wholeeo

Here's some updated pics of my baby,


----------



## Aeropath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;14227848*
> The 650D case is like the 700D and 800D cases. Steel and brushed aluminum.
> 
> Love my 650D!


the brushed alum is fine, I have no quabbles on the front bezel. The doors and tops just have this rough texture to them, unlike normal steel, its not polished or smooth it seems and I know my isn't defective I just wanted to know the insight on the process of the steel making reasons. I do think all current steel cases feel like this.

Do a touch test, touch anything inside the case. The MB tray or bay units, its nice and silky smooth vs. the inside/outside of the door panels and top panel which feel gritty. This is something I just really couldn't tell from videos and reviews.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeropath;14228308*
> the brushed alum is fine, I have no quabbles on the front bezel. The doors and tops just have this rough texture to them, unlike normal steel, its not polished or smooth it seems and I know my isn't defective I just wanted to know the insight on the process of the steel making reasons. I do think all current steel cases feel like this.
> 
> Do a touch test, touch anything inside the case. The MB tray or bay units, its nice and silky smooth vs. the inside/outside of the door panels and top panel which feel gritty. This is something I just really couldn't tell from videos and reviews.


Maybe the 650 is different, but my all the steel on my 700 feels and looks the same


----------



## nerdybeat

Just installed my new GPU today and re-did some wire-management! Check it outttt


















I still get a tiny bit of a bulge on the back panel, but I feel like I have done all that I can. The front I/O cables are a bit of a hassle. Otherwise, I am absolutely loving my case! I just installed the Fan Fix Kit from Corsair as well. I kept telling myself that it was fine, but now it is ridiculously quiet!






















This case. H20 possible next system revamp...


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat;14238935*
> 
> I still get a tiny bit of a bulge on the back panel, but I feel like I have done all that I can. The front I/O cables are a bit of a hassle. Otherwise, I am absolutely loving my case! I just installed the Fan Fix Kit from Corsair as well. I kept telling myself that it was fine, but now it is ridiculously quiet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This case. H20 possible next system revamp...


The USB2.0, USB3.0, Firewire cables and the dock cables are very easy to remove. The dock cables are held in by 2 big philips head screws right underneath the dock.

The USB2.0/3.0 and firewire cables just simply pull right out. I've removed all but the US2.0/Audio and connectors to mobo. Less cable mess.

I didnt need the fan fix, But not gonna use it anyway, Using a Lamptron FC8 fan controller instead.


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;14239088*
> The USB2.0, USB3.0, Firewire cables and the dock cables are very easy to remove. The dock cables are held in by 2 big philips head screws right underneath the dock.
> 
> The USB2.0/3.0 and firewire cables just simply pull right out. I've removed all but the US2.0/Audio and connectors to mobo. Less cable mess.
> 
> I didnt need the fan fix, But not gonna use it anyway, Using a Lamptron FC8 fan controller instead.


Ah thanks a bunch. Guess I was too whiny and lazy to actually look into it a bit more. I don't even have any USB3 peripherals yet, so those can go. Same with firewire. Thanks!


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat;14239252*
> Ah thanks a bunch. Guess I was too whiny and lazy to actually look into it a bit more. I don't even have any USB3 peripherals yet, so those can go. Same with firewire. Thanks!


Ya, Its easy, 2 screws to remove the panel, 2 screws on the plastic panel, Use a small screw driver to pry up the clips very gently, pull it off,and just pull up the cables, done. You do have holes there now, but I dont use anything under there anyway. The sata power and data dock cables under the little door on top, I took those cables off too, As I dont use the dock anyway.


----------



## Vuashke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;14205216*
> Finally got around to taking pictures of the new revision. I added a second GTX470 with an EK 470 full cover block, an RX240, and switched out the mcp655 with dual mcp350's from bmaverick. I also added the UV cathode and put CM R4's on the 480 rad


wow looks great dude


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aeropath*


I need some help, I just got my 650D case and I wanted to know is everyone else the same? I'm at work and don't have pics but the outside doors and top metal is like not smooth, the steel isn't like the inside on the motherboard tray area is. It feels like a heavy layer of dust on the doors and top when you touch and move across the surface. Anyone else like this? Why did they make it like this? Almost makes me want to return it and mad at the price tag.

I have a bunch of steel case HP at work, 7900, 8000, 7800, and the steel door panels are all silky smooth like polished.


i think i know what you are talking about. the side panels have a matte finish on it instead of the brushed aluminum finish on the front panel. personally i like the matte though instead of being silky smooth.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vuashke*


wow looks great dude


Thank you. A lot of time and effort went into it


----------



## Nethermir

finally got my 650D up and running! absolutely love it but it does come with a few quirks. the front 200mm fan started making buzzing/clicking sounds after a few hours of use so i had to replace it. the back "feet" doesn't have a rubber pad so it slides easily. and running the usb 3 to the back looks horrible (i am aware of that issue but still looks bad)

sorry for the picture, i was using my phone coz my camera ran out of battery.


----------



## wermad

I just moved to the pump to the bottom. I'm planning a bit more modding to the case to put it back in the middle compartment.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


I just moved to the pump to the bottom. I'm planning a bit more modding to the case to put it back in the middle compartment.




Very clean... nice work.


----------



## Anth0789

Just finished setting up my new case:

My camera sucks sadly.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86;14252965*
> Very clean... nice work.


Thanks









I just remembered about the bit-tech competition and the case builder who was brought when we were offering Corsair-George some ideas for the 800/700D successor. Well the builder (mick64, build named "Proteus") sadly didn't win. I fell in love with this case but apparently, another design won though I found out reading the message board for this page. Anyways, I hope this guy can go to Corsair and sell them his design for the 1000D









http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2011/04/18/phobya-case-design-competition/2


----------



## compingkipper

heyyy guys ive just ordered a corsair 650d and im just curious! will it take a watercooling system will only be wanting to WC the CPU might be wc'ing the GPU's but that would be in the future. i have been looking at the T-virus reservoir and i would love to play with one of them! so would it take a WC system i love the obsidian range they have going on any help would be great about this one thanks guys and great club! will be wanting to join when i sort my build out


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compingkipper;14259451*
> heyyy guys ive just ordered a corsair 650d and im just curious! will it take a watercooling system will only be wanting to WC the CPU might be wc'ing the GPU's but that would be in the future. i have been looking at the T-virus reservoir and i would love to play with one of them! so would it take a WC system i love the obsidian range they have going on any help would be great about this one thanks guys and great club! will be wanting to join when i sort my build out


The 650D will absolutely fit a full WC loop, so a WC loop on your CPU will work out for sure. I have seen a 240 rad mounted on top, RASA kits in the 5.25" bay(s), etc. Search through this thread or the 650D club thread Here for a whole lot of pics/info/builds of the case. Good luck, it's a great case =)


----------



## compingkipper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat;14259803*
> The 650D will absolutely fit a full WC loop, so a WC loop on your CPU will work out for sure. I have seen a 240 rad mounted on top, RASA kits in the 5.25" bay(s), etc. Search through this thread or the 650D club thread Here for a whole lot of pics/info/builds of the case. Good luck, it's a great case =)


thanks for the help man! helpfull stuff!! =]


----------



## k33stone

finally broke down and picked one up. now i just need a better rad and fans...


----------



## dhruvdas2000

My 800D as I finished last week...some cabling needs to be done ont he back but otherwise finished.


----------



## dhruvdas2000




----------



## Nethermir

yay got my irritating 650d issue solved.

i was having troubles with the front 200mm x 20mm fan being too noisy. after reading a bit, it seems a lot of people point out the issue with the fan's design and its proximity to front grill. the case comes with circular rubber grommets and inserting these to give the fan more clearance from the grill cut down the annoying noise a lot. now all i can hear is the whooshing sound of air. there is a very, very faint trace of buzz but if i play games or music/video i can't hear it at all.

but still, replacing the fan with a 200mm Cooler Master megaflow is still much quieter.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir;14265364*
> yay got my irritating 650d issue solved.
> 
> i was having troubles with the front 200mm x 20mm fan being too noisy. after reading a bit, it seems a lot of people point out the issue with the fan's design and its proximity to front grill. the case comes with circular rubber grommets and inserting these to give the fan more clearance from the grill cut down the annoying noise a lot. now all i can hear is the whooshing sound of air. there is a very, very faint trace of buzz but if i play games or music/video i can't hear it at all.
> 
> but still, replacing the fan with a 200mm Cooler Master megaflow is still much quieter.


Corsair also makes a Fan Fix Kit for that issue
http://www.corsair.com/cases/case-accessories/obsidian-series-650d-fan-adapter-kit.html


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;14268055*
> Corsair also makes a Fan Fix Kit for that issue
> http://www.corsair.com/cases/case-accessories/obsidian-series-650d-fan-adapter-kit.html


thanks, saw that too and ordered anyway (since it's free!). i just cant stand the noise and tried to look for an alternative solution. it's troublesome but i forgive corsair because the case looks really nice


----------



## microman

I just dont get the current trend towards all these crazy fittings in loops.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ErBall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microman;14268714*
> I just dont get the current trend towards all these crazy fittings in loops.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Agreed....

7/16" tube and 1/2" barbs...simple, effective, cheap, looks just fine.


----------



## microman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErBall;14293838*
> Agreed....
> 
> 7/16" tube and 1/2" barbs...simple, effective, cheap, looks just fine.


Couldnt agree more. Also Ive seen people using like 20 different fittings in a single loop I cant see any way thats not affecting flow.
People here on ocn seem to love being trendy.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microman;14268714*
> I just dont get the current trend towards all these crazy fittings in loops.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


The underlying trend is "spend as much on fittings to be/look cool" lulz..
nice builds.
I will be picking up one up shortly..


----------



## Tex1954

1/2" barbs with 7/16" ID tygon... best way to go! Just ask me!

LOL!


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated









As for the watercooling question, yeah its best to use 7/16" tubing over 1/2" barbs. Best seal









I'm actually working on a little project to copper pipe the whole rig, then nickel plate the outside of the pipe


----------



## Boyboyd

I will always use barbs though, no matter how good the seal is. It's more of a psychological thing rather than a scientific one though.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;14298985*
> List Updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the watercooling question, yeah its best to use 7/16" tubing over 1/2" barbs. Best seal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually working on a little project to copper pipe the whole rig, then nickel plate the outside of the pipe


This is what is taking me so long
I am using Copper tubing and a tubing bender

sent from my EVO shift


----------



## Agenesis

Anyone using sound proofing foam in their case? Mind sharing a snapshot?


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis;14405728*
> Anyone using sound proofing foam in their case? Mind sharing a snapshot?


Well I taught about this, but then realized it's not really viable option. There's only a few spots you could install it at. The divider between the psi and the main chamber, around the window on the door and around the cable management. Sound proofing works best on a windowless case IMO.


----------



## mav2000

Hi...how difficult is it to take out the bottom drive bays?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000;14420638*
> Hi...how difficult is it to take out the bottom drive bays?


----------



## WizrdSleevz

I want in the club! Upgraded from an Antec 902 to a 650D earlier this month.. Love this case, but there's some things I hate about it. The airflow is really really bad, but the looks make up for it.









Here's my sexy beast.


























Lots of room, expecially coming from a cramped 902.


----------



## xcluded

@WizrdSleevz

how do you attach the fan to the lower hdd case ?
thanks.


----------



## SmartedPAnda

I own a Antec 900 (rev 2), wondering how much worst the temps are than the Antec?


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz;14421111*
> I want in the club! Upgraded from an Antec 902 to a 650D earlier this month.. Love this case, but there's some things I hate about it. *The airflow is really really bad, but the looks make up for it.*


same thing that i dont like about the case. airflow is a little bit restricted but this thing is beautiful!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmartedPAnda;14421735*
> I own a Antec 900 (rev 2), wondering how much worst the temps are than the Antec?


i moved from a haf 922 (which has excellent air flow) to the 650d and i got about 3C increase in idle/load temps.


----------



## LaCroix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz;14421111*
> I want in the club! Upgraded from an Antec 902 to a 650D earlier this month.. Love this case, but there's some things I hate about it. The airflow is really really bad, but the looks make up for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my sexy beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of room, expecially coming from a cramped 902.


Amazing cable management!!


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaCroix;14425445*
> Amazing cable management!!


There's no cables yet


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;14425642*
> There's no cables yet


I think who was being sarcastic


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir;14423392*
> same thing that i dont like about the case. airflow is really bad but this thing is beautiful!
> 
> i moved from a haf 922 (which has excellent air flow) to the 650d and i got about 3C increase in idle/load temps.


Come now. I wouldn't call 3c "really bad".


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14429757*
> Come now. I wouldn't call 3c "really bad".


*reflects what i posted* yeah you're right, 3c aint that bad. i got spoiled by these haf cases. *edits post*


----------



## Mergatroid

The Haf cases are really nice for sure. And I agree the 650d and 600t could be a little better at air flow.


----------



## Necrodox

Sign me up! HAF-X to 800D.

Proof is in my build log which is in my signature, sorry I couldn't post a picture I'm on my phone at the moment.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcluded;14421704*
> @WizrdSleevz
> 
> how do you attach the fan to the lower hdd case ?
> thanks.


I used long thin screws (Only 2, IDK if you can see them) and screwed one in to the HDD cage and the other put thru a whole and used a screw nut to tighten.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir;14423392*
> same thing that i dont like about the case. airflow is a little bit restricted but this thing is beautiful!


Yes sir you are correct. Awesome looking case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaCroix;14425445*
> Amazing cable management!!


Lol, thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;14425642*
> There's no cables yet


Hey! Finished product.


----------



## Necrodox

Do you guys have any guides on how to add a 480 radiator to the top of an 800D?


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz;14442091*
> Hey! Finished product.


now LaCroix's comment holds true, nice cable management! for a second I didn't notice that there are cables at all.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox;14442188*
> Do you guys have any guides on how to add a 480 radiator to the top of an 800D?


You got my pm?


----------



## Necrodox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;14442387*
> You got my pm?


Just checked and nothing, maybe it didn't go through. Mind re-sending? Thanks man.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox;14442963*
> Just checked and nothing, maybe it didn't go through. Mind re-sending? Thanks man.


Done


----------



## KaRLiToS

just did a couple of modifications, many more to come...will put another 240mm grill on the other panel (right side panel) to make an exhaust for my bottom 240 Radiator that I will flip soon...


----------



## Sc4r3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;14443645*
> just did a couple of modifications, many more to come...will put another 240mm grill on the other panel (right side panel) to make an exhaust for my bottom 240 Radiator that I will flip soon...


Can I/we see more pics of the inside with the side panel off? great work!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sc4r3d;14443807*
> Can I/we see more pics of the inside with the side panel off? great work!


Look at his sig...link to build log with pics!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sc4r3d;14443807*
> Can I/we see more pics of the inside with the side panel off? great work!


Sorry my camera sucks, my friend will take nice pictures after all my future modifications, he has a very good camera. I'm gonna add a 480mm radiator on the back, change from red to white tubing, add a third GPU and block, new Rservoir...and more. I have all parts and everything except for some missing screws from a used reservoir. I just need the time to do it.


----------



## Warfox101

Yes i would like to join the club Thank You


----------



## Rognin

Here's my almost finished 650D mod.


----------



## wermad

*Congratulations SaltWaterCooled and FannBlade for MOTM July 2011 winners! You guys made an awesome and beautiful case!*


----------



## Anth0789

My recent pics of 650D:


















































































Cable management on the other side kinda messy.


----------



## Nethermir

@Anth0789 what is that fan that you used on the drive bay? it looks awesome.


----------



## kiel^cx

can you have push/pull fan config on the top with rx360 rad without having the fans exposure outside the case on the 800D?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir;14531401*
> @Anth0789 what is that fan that you used on the drive bay? it looks awesome.


They are Enermax Apollish Fans 120mm.
http://www.enermaxusa.com/fan.php
http://www.enermax.com/home.php?fn=eng/product_a1_1_1&lv0=4&lv1=16&no=42


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiel^cx;14531580*
> can you have push/pull fan config on the top with rx360 rad without having the fans exposure outside the case on the 800D?


Yes, it may be a tight squeeze for some mb heatsinks/ram-heatsinks but you'll have about 10mm of wiggle room. You can also go with a fan shroud like my build. Click on my link below, I had a shroud for the rx360 I had on top and for the rx480 that's currently on top.

edit: check out Karlitos' build a few posts above. That's what the Koolance 360mm fan shroud works.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hey guys, just finished my modifications


















[URL=http://http//i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy293/Karlitosss/Obsidian%20second%20version/P1000863.jpg%5B/IMG]http://http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy293/Karlitosss/Obsidian%20second%20version/P1000863.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]

[IMG alt="P1000862.jpg"]http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy293/Karlitosss/Obsidian%20second%20version/P1000862.jpg


----------



## Necrodox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;14536249*
> Hey guys, just finished my modifications


I really like that large rubber grommet you made in the back, how did you do that? How did you get the size I mean?

I'm having trouble with my loop, the water cooling holes on the 800D are so annoying.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox;14586870*
> I really like that large rubber grommet you made in the back, how did you do that? How did you get the size I mean?
> 
> I'm having trouble with my loop, the water cooling holes on the 800D are so annoying.


Looks like he's using one of the corsair grommets. Just take one off the mb tray and trace the hole on the mb tray. use that as your guide. I did this when I was modding the plastic bottom compartment panel.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Looks like he's using one of the corsair grommets. Just take one off the mb tray and trace the hole on the mb tray. use that as your guide. I did this when I was modding the plastic bottom compartment panel.



Thats exactly what I did, I had to remove a part of the bottom divider and took the grommet to put it on the back. Like wermad said, trace the hole with the grommet.

@Wermad, what do you think about my modifications? You did not comment any of my post







and my idea comes from you.


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Thats exactly what I did, I had to remove a part of the bottom divider and took the grommet to put it on the back. Like wermad said, trace the hole with the grommet.

@Wermad, what do you think about my modifications? You did not comment any of my post







and my idea comes from you.


Looks great mate. I do love your sleeve job, it looks fantastic. Is that mdpc sleeve?


----------



## KaRLiToS

No, its from PPCs, techflex sleeving, at the time I did not know much about sleeving, I didnt know about MDPC-x, the sleeving is kinda cheap. If I take a photo with the flash, you can see the cable inside. But the overall is good


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


No, its from PPCs, techflex sleeving, at the time I did not know much about sleeving, I didnt know about MDPC-x, the sleeving is kinda cheap. If I take a photo with the flash, you can see the cable inside. But the overall is good










Ah, I see. So its the "pet" one (see through one)? For color hit up FTW pc since I know mdpc is kinda pricey and expensive shipping (though this last varies).


----------



## KaRLiToS

yes pet sleeving, next time I sleeve a PSU, I will order from MDPC-X for sure


----------



## Necrodox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;14590172*
> Thats exactly what I did, I had to remove a part of the bottom divider and took the grommet to put it on the back. Like wermad said, trace the hole with the grommet.
> 
> @Wermad, what do you think about my modifications? You did not comment any of my post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my idea comes from you.


Oh yeah I know that but what did you use to cut it? Dremel?

I'm relatively new in the case modding scene haha.

Also for those of you 800D/700D owners with an MCP655, where did you mount it?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Here's my 800d:


----------



## wermad

Very clean MrToo


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;14598242*
> Very clean MrToo


Thanks man


----------



## tianh

whew! all done! add me to the club


----------



## Nemesis429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tianh;14599120*
> whew! all done! add me to the club


You should put all the cables through the first whole then move your hdd rack down besides the psu, would look cleaner mate.


----------



## tianh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis429;14599352*
> You should put all the cables through the first whole then move your hdd rack down besides the psu, would look cleaner mate.


yeah I could do that! all my cables are through the hole though, or are you talking about different cables? thanks for the advice


----------



## tianh

ohh nvm I see what you mean now thanks


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox;14598056*
> Oh yeah I know that but what did you use to cut it? Dremel?
> 
> I'm relatively new in the case modding scene haha.
> 
> Also for those of you 800D/700D owners with an MCP655, where did you mount it?


I used a dremel to cut the holes

And my pumps are located in the bottom 5.25" bays with a EK Dual Serial Top. I tried the Koolance RP 452x2 with dual pumps in serial and in 3 hours I couldn't bleed the reservoir. People told me to tip the case on its back. I prefer my standard Reservoir and EK dual top, 5 minutes to bleed, no tipping at all


----------



## tianh

Per Nemesis429 recommendation:


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*












The Velvis is bonus!


----------



## Nemesis429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tianh;14599859*
> Per Nemesis429 recommendation:


Much better, one more tip, try pull the cables so they dont hang out.


----------



## Necrodox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT;14598082*
> Here's my 800d:


Hey man just wanted to ask you about your load temps with that loop, what are they?

EDIT: For others, could someone recommend a drill bit that can help me drill a clean 1 inch hole into my 800D?

Also where could I find these rubber grommets?










Thanks in advance!


----------



## Paul_M

Hi guys, long time reading, and this is my first post.

First of all, i want to thank all the obsidian guys and all the photos, helping me to take this decision!

Well, i had the Nox blaze for my brand new system but my system deserves a good and beautiful case. I dont like any case with "futuristic" or "Gamer" look like HAF X or Phantom, the two are amazing cases but is my personal taste.
Differences between Nox Blaze and this baby is night and day.









I replaced the front fan with a Spare Cooler Master Megaflow and the rear i have an GT 1850 RPM.

My plan now is put the 2 Corsair 200mm together and make it 40mm and put the megaflow on the top. i dont know if it will work, but i have to test.


































































And the nox blaze!









Ah, as you can see, my next step will be a Camera, no doubts


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox;14608339*
> Hey man just wanted to ask you about your load temps with that loop, what are they?
> 
> EDIT: For others, could someone recommend a drill bit that can help me drill a clean 1 inch hole into my 800D?
> 
> Also where could I find these rubber grommets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Those are really hard to find, but you can contact Corsair and I'm sure they can help you out. as far as the hole, I use a stepping drill bit. The hole seems to be an 1" or slightly smaller since a 3/4 id tube grommet fits in the hole (possibly 7/8" but I'll measure for you when I get a chance). Make sure you use a pilot hole first (ie. ~1/8" bit).


----------



## VansNL

hi guys this is my 800D witch a croshair h80


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul_M;14612418*
> Ah, as you can see, my next step will be a Camera, no doubts


Welcome to the Obsidian Club. As far as camera is concerned, you just need this thread in your life, http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/912437-how-photograph-your-rig-updated.html


----------



## KaRLiToS

Performance-pcs has those one for not too expensive, you have different size, this one is for 0.8125" ID hole, I recommend those one for 3/4" OD tubing

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=20394


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;14615201*
> Performance-pcs has those one for not too expensive, you have different size, this one is for 0.8125" ID hole, I recommend those one for 3/4" OD tubing
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=20394


That what I use, got them from frozencpu. The oem ones are bit tight if you use 3/4 od tube but you can squeeze them in.


----------



## Necrodox

Awesome thanks a lot guys, should have my loop finished soon!


----------



## wholeeo

My Obsidian brethren, I finally cut the bottom of my case out to accommodate a RX240. During the process though I scratched up the top front of my case a bit. The approximate 9"x2-1/2" area before the indented grooves. I'm assuming theres no way to touch it up so I'm going with placing some sort of elegantly designed sticker to place up there so I don't rice up the case too much. I'm not too good with photoshop though and was wondering if someone with the skills needed could help me make a 9"x2-1/2" sticker.










This is what I made up so far. I like the foxhound logo being that that's what I named the rig. Also what kind of paper/sticker would I best print this on so it could look good on the case?


----------



## microman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo;14627278*
> My Obsidian brethren, I finally cut the bottom of my case out to accommodate a RX240. During the process though I scratched up the front top of my case a bit. The approximate 9"x2-1/2" area before the indented grooves. I'm assuming theres no way to touch it up so I'm going with placing some sort of elegantly designed sticker to place up there so I don't rice up the case too much. I'm not too good with photoshop though and was wondering if someone with the skills needed could help me make a 9"x2-1/2" sticker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I made up so far. I like the foxhound logo being that that's what I named the rig. Also what kind of paper/sticker would I best print this on so it could look good on the case?


Why did you leave the front on while you were making the cut?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microman;14629310*
> Why did you leave the front on while you were making the cut?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I meant top of case, not the front. I had it on a shop blanket and it still managed to get scratched somehow. I see I have some readjusting of words to do, thanks.


----------



## microman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo;14629420*
> I meant top of case, not the front. I had it on a shop blanket and it still managed to get scratched somehow. I see I have some readjusting of words to do, thanks.


Ahhh yeah that sucks bro... when I cut the bottom of mine out for a 240 I made sure I stood the case on the back so if it somehow got scratched it wouldn't be seen.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microman;14629526*
> Ahhh yeah that sucks bro... when I cut the bottom of mine out for a 240 I made sure I stood the case on the back so if it somehow got scratched it wouldn't be seen.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Luckily my case sits on a corner of my desk where its hard to see the top side. Still, I have got to figure out a way to hide the scratches, it don't feel right,


----------



## QuadDamage

lOVE MY 800D!


----------



## QuadDamage




----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuadDamage;14629846*


Lol, yeah maybe I should just put a box on mine.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wholeeo*


Lol, yeah maybe I should just put a box on mine.


Perfect excuse to get a 480.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agenesis*


Perfect excuse to get a 480.


Unfortunately you are right...


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wholeeo*


Luckily my case sits on a corner of my desk where its hard to see the top side. Still, I have got to figure out a way to hide the scratches, it don't feel right,










Drill out the rivets next time. A riveter and rivets are inexpensive.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;14631662*
> Drill out the rivets next time. A riveter and rivets are inexpensive.


I'll keep that in mind. Thanks.


----------



## Rixon

Count me into the club! The 650D is an absolute masterpiece! Even with the minor fix I had to do with the front 200mm fan to reduce the high pressure noise it still blows away anything in it's price range for me! Photos and build log is in my sig!


----------



## WilliamF

Im joining the club!! I have to say I wish it had some cable managment options behind so you could zip tie it easier... Or maby its just me who dont have a modular PSU.
Sorry for Mobilephone blitz pictures








Ill put up better when the sun comes up.


----------



## Maggard

Corsair Obsidian 650D here! Got it last week to replace my CM Storm Scout (ugh) case; will have pictures up later! Simply beautiful case, my favorite by far.


----------



## Oupavoc

ok OP updated and owners list updated


----------



## wholeeo

Here's an update pic of my rig Vid cards now under water!


----------



## Acroma

I was debating on selling my case because the front cover to the USB/headset had broken a mount. After contacting Corsair they sent me a replacement that showed up in 1 day!!!! (Granted it took 3 days of back and forth via web) Talk about excellent CS and replacement. Now my case looks brand new again and I'll soon fill it with very sexy parts! I'll forever buy Corsair cases but I doubt I'll ever need another one


----------



## Pascal1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo;14701529*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an update pic of my rig Vid cards now under water!


Nice! Love the way you've minimized plumbing... Clean build.


----------



## Ihasfip

Me!


















Will be under a full water kit next week!

D


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;14697830*
> ok OP updated and owners list updated


Thanks!


----------



## Tonza

Heres mine







Gonna post some pics from inside tomorrow if i get my 3x Gentle typhoon + Air penetrator to front. Stock coolers are so crap.


----------



## Pryda

Is there any really easy "mods" you can do to this case?
Like remove hot swapps and such?
Like mods where you dont need to use a dremel


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pryda;14713811*
> Is there any really easy "mods" you can do to this case?
> Like remove hot swapps and such?
> Like mods where you dont need to use a dremel


If you have plans to change something beyond the specs of the case, it does require some modifications. Things that don't require significant alterations are mainly bolt-on's and there are only a few.

What do you have in mind?


----------



## Pryda

I have a non modular PSU, and id like to have better cable managment behind the motherboard and a place to put the PSU cables I dont use. Like in the HDD bays on the bottom, or the Hot swaps.


----------



## wermad

You can just make/fabricate a cover to hide your psu and cables. You can make one from acrylic or aluminum.

Something like this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eR_L0k0!!;14614262*


----------



## Oupavoc

thats a nice thermaltake case but still....


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pryda;14714000*
> I have a non modular PSU, and id like to have better cable managment behind the motherboard and a place to put the PSU cables I dont use. Like in the HDD bays on the bottom, or the Hot swaps.


i have a non-modular corsair 650w psu and putting extra cables at the back is not a problem so long as you evenly distribute the cables. it does slightly bulge but nothing hideous or obscene.


----------



## Tex1954

Okay, my 800D is my backup server/BOINC cruncher now with the hot-swaps being a nice touch. I have to say, with the problems I had with it, it's still an excellent case.

Now, I would LOVE to replace this

http://i.imgur.com/NMAAF.jpg

with a better box and when the Bulldozer chips get released, I will need another box to put the guts of the 800D into for the Sabertooth/Bulldozer upgade.

Those new Carbide cases look perfect for what I have in mind. I'm tired of hacking cheapo cases...

There are pretty good specs on the 400R, but I am interested in the flat top 500R and was wondering what the fan situation is on TOP of the case... seems the specs are lacking in that area.

So, I am looking at buying 2 new boxes and would like them both to be the same... I also need to mount an RS360/RX360 on top of them...

I was wondering if Corsair George or someone else has an update as to availability and also some specs for the 500R top fan situation...

Thanks in advance!










Tex1954


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza;14710153*
> Heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna post some pics from inside tomorrow if i get my 3x Gentle typhoon + Air penetrator to front. Stock coolers are so crap.


If you like we'd love to have you in the club.





















Very nice build btw.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;14730895*
> Okay, my 800D is my backup server/BOINC cruncher now with the hot-swaps being a nice touch. I have to say, with the problems I had with it, it's still an excellent case.
> 
> Now, I would LOVE to replace this
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/NMAAF.jpg
> 
> with a better box and when the Bulldozer chips get released, I will need another box to put the guts of the 800D into for the Sabertooth/Bulldozer upgade.
> 
> Those new Carbide cases look perfect for what I have in mind. I'm tired of hacking cheapo cases...
> 
> There are pretty good specs on the 400R, but I am interested in the flat top 500R and was wondering what the fan situation is on TOP of the case... seems the specs are lacking in that area.
> 
> So, I am looking at buying 2 new boxes and would like them both to be the same... I also need to mount an RS360/RX360 on top of them...
> 
> I was wondering if Corsair George or someone else has an update as to availability and also some specs for the 500R top fan situation...
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tex1954


Fans on top of 500R are dual 120mm or 140mm, both spaced correctly for radiators.


----------



## Necrodox

What's up guys, finally finished building my computer and am just putting the final touches on it!









I'm looking for a lighting solution that can give me a nice spread of light across my components.

Ideas for lighting solutions in the 800D? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14737914*
> Fans on top of 500R are dual 120mm or 140mm, both spaced correctly for radiators.


Thanks! Which ever one I can get my hands on first, that will be the two I puchase... They are in my wish list on the corsair web pages as well...


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox;14738256*
> What's up guys, finally finished building my computer and am just putting the final touches on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a lighting solution that can give me a nice spread of light across my components.
> 
> Ideas for lighting solutions in the 800D? Thanks in advance!


Best bet is to get LED strips. NZXT makes them, they are nice and you have enough to go around the whole case and some, makes it look amazing


----------



## Telstar

or wait for the Corsair Link cooling and lightning, that comes with two customizable led strips.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna;14740387*
> Best bet is to get LED strips. NZXT makes them, they are nice and you have enough to go around the whole case and some, makes it look amazing


I used the lian li ones for mine
I looked into both and the lian li ones was a better solution


----------



## Necrodox

I got the NZXT LED light strip, I got the 2 meter strip and what I did was wrapped it around the edges of my case. It was a pain to fit behind the 480 radiator but when I finally got it there I was really disappointed with the light spread.

It just looked like little individual beams of lighting coming down.

Luckily I found two white cold cathodes in my box of computer wonders that I forgot I had, I'll try those out and see what happens.

The NZXT cable would be amazing if you mounted it on the actual side panel, point all of the LED's at the components and you're set.

I checked out the Lian Li LED's and they look like they would be epic considering the tight LED construction. I'll order two of those and see how it works out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telstar;14740584*
> or wait for the Corsair Link cooling and lightning, that comes with two customizable led strips.


I looked it up and that looks pretty sick, is there an expected release date?


----------



## Telstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox;14746820*
> I looked it up and that looks pretty sick, is there an expected release date?


late september/october


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox;14746820*
> I got the NZXT LED light strip, I got the 2 meter strip and what I did was wrapped it around the edges of my case. It was a pain to fit behind the 480 radiator but when I finally got it there I was really disappointed with the light spread.
> 
> It just looked like little individual beams of lighting coming down.
> 
> Luckily I found two white cold cathodes in my box of computer wonders that I forgot I had, I'll try those out and see what happens.
> 
> The NZXT cable would be amazing if you mounted it on the actual side panel, point all of the LED's at the components and you're set.
> 
> I checked out the Lian Li LED's and they look like they would be epic considering the tight LED construction. I'll order two of those and see how it works out.
> 
> I looked it up and that looks pretty sick, is there an expected release date?


The Lian Li LED's are just outdoor LED lighting strips.
http://www.tiptopelectronics.com/home.asp?MENU=LEDs&txtQuery=LED+Strip

How much are you paying for a meter? I have a few here I was going to use, but I ended up going with the NZXT because it not only looks great but also has the on/off switch and 3 position intensity switch. I actually moded a 5 1/4" drive bay plate to mount those two switches so I can control the LEDs from the front of my case. My buddy has a haf X case and he used the same LEDs. They look great there as well, and me mounted the switched in an unused 3.5" drive bay internally without any modding at all. Of course he has to open his case to adjust the intensity or turn them off.

I'm using the little brother case (600T) to the ones you guys are using but I think the NZXTs would have much the same effect.

Here's an older pic with the side panel on:










It lights everything up a lot better when the side panel is on than it does when it's off: (newer pic)










I used a flash in that pic and it drowns out the LEDs a bit.


----------



## Mergatroid

Sorry, didn't notice the double post.


----------



## Necrodox

Unfortunately I could only find the Lian Li LED's by frozencpu and such, shipping is kill me along with the hefty price tag on the Lian Li LED's.

I wish there was a cheap and simple solution to lighting,







.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox;14756258*
> Unfortunately I could only find the Lian Li LED's by frozencpu and such, shipping is kill me along with the hefty price tag on the Lian Li LED's.
> 
> I wish there was a cheap and simple solution to lighting,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Newegg has the nzxt version.


----------



## Necrodox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14756439*
> Newegg has the nzxt version.


An NZXT LED strip? You mean the sleeved one? If so, I already got that one.

Not too pleased with the spread.


----------



## Necrodox

Putting the lighting issue aside for a bit to clean up my loop, here it is;









First off I'm aware of the kink in the tube that is going INTO my graphics card, that is because I ended up moving the card up one slot after measuring the length of the tube for a slot below the current one.

I'm not satisified with the cluster of tubes towards the left lol, does anyone have a suggest on how I can clean up my loop with this type of setup?

480 radiator at the top and a 360 radiator at the back.

This build isn't 100% yet and I want to make it perfect! I also wanted to ask you guys, would a 90 degree rotary kill flow badly at the end of my graphics card? I would like to install it on the "OUT" port on my Koolance GTX 580 waterblock, this is the tube that goes back into the reservoir so I thought flow really wouldn't matter much at this point.

I was also considering mounting the pump directly UNDER the reservoir to get rid of some of the tubing.

Also, what do you guys think of the tubing? Minus the heatshrinked parts (I got lazy cause it's a pain to install the sleeving UNDER the compression fitting lol). Should I sleeve it again or leave it without sleeve?

What do you guys think? I'd really appreciate some feedback on how to clean it up!


----------



## wermad

Its been quiet around the Obsidian club, but just wanted to post my current and final (I know, I know, I promise this time it'll last for a year or two, I guess







) setup:


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;14806983*
> Its been quiet around the Obsidian club, but just wanted to post my current and final (I know, I know, I promise this time it'll last for a year or two, I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) setup:


So much water, so much win


----------



## Oupavoc

this case has so much potential its not even funny. I just want to mod some more but got no time


----------



## franknitty69

Does anybody know if the holes for the motherboard standoffs on the Corsair Obsidian 800D are M3 or UNC 6-32?

I asked Corsair, but they are AWOL.


----------



## Telstar

Hello,
I'm getting my H100 next week and I have a question is, I wanna use 2x AP-29 with a spacer like this:
http://www.dimastech.com/EN/c/fan-shroud-airbox-240/

Since I dont have the case yet, which is the clearance from case top to the mainboard?
Will it fit?


----------



## franknitty69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telstar;14863671*
> Hello,
> I'm getting my H100 next week and I have a question is, I wanna use 2x AP-29 with a spacer like this:
> http://www.dimastech.com/EN/c/fan-shroud-airbox-240/
> 
> Since I dont have the case yet, which is the clearance from case top to the mainboard?
> Will it fit?


the distance from the top of the board to the top of the case is approximately 4.5" (inches).

i can't find measurements on the shroud but it looks like it is too tall. any reason you want to use a shroud? Most decent radiators raise the fans up off the fins to eliminate that dead air area.


----------



## Telstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franknitty69;14865522*
> the distance from the top of the board to the top of the case is approximately 4.5" (inches).
> 
> i can't find measurements on the shroud but it looks like it is too tall. any reason you want to use a shroud? Most decent radiators raise the fans up off the fins to eliminate that dead air area.


They just replied and the shroud is only 25mm tall (it looks more yea, thats why i asked). It's like as doing push-pull for which surely there is space in this case








So:
25mm fans
25mm shroud
25mm radiator
5mm clearance for screws etc
tot 8 cm required = plenty of space (4.5"= 11.43 cm)

I want to use the shroud because someone that did something similar on italian oc forum got better temps this way and the AP-29 have plenty of pressure that the distance wont cause any issue.
I dont want to do P-P with 4 fans because they are too juicy and I would use 4 of the 5 channels of the corsair link cooling node just for that, and also to avoid the worsening of noise profile that p-p cause.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franknitty69;14863603*
> Does anybody know if the holes for the motherboard standoffs on the Corsair Obsidian 800D are M3 or UNC 6-32?
> 
> I asked Corsair, but they are AWOL.


You can always pm "Corsair-George" and he's pretty quick at getting back to you.

Btw, it is 6-32


----------



## Tonza

Got some upgrades! 570 SLI + 850HX. Sorry for black&white pic, my flash ruins pictures with colors







Anyway getting awesome temps on SLI even this 650D doesnt have side fan (tho i have 3x Gentles + Air Penetrator in front) 69c has been max on top card. Damn it was pain to get those 850HX cables fit on the backside of the case (there should be little more space tbh).


----------



## franknitty69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;14867714*
> You can always pm "Corsair-George" and he's pretty quick at getting back to you.
> 
> Btw, it is 6-32


thanks!!!


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza;14871463*
> Got some upgrades! 570 SLI + 850HX. Sorry for black&white pic, my flash ruins pictures with colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway getting awesome temps on SLI even this 650D doesnt have side fan (tho i have 3x Gentles + Air Penetrator in front) 69c has been max on top card. Damn it was pain to get those 850HX cables fit on the backside of the case (there should be little more space tbh).


Corsair George said there would be a side panel available with some 120mm fan mounts (similar to the 600T one) available in late July/August, however I haven't seen much with it. Looks like your temps are fine though!

Did you notice a good change in airflow with your case upgrading the front 200mm? I think that's my next move. Much higher cFM / lower dBA fans out there below 20$.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

It'll be on our site soon - our site is locked down right now so we can do some back-end work on it, but once we're able to edit it again the mesh side panel will show up.


----------



## Mongol

If the 800D had a base/extension...I would so buy it.

*hint*


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;14882887*
> If the 800D had a base/extension...I would so buy it.
> 
> *hint*


Its already big, I have two 480mm rads in mine, nuff said


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14882859*
> It'll be on our site soon - our site is locked down right now so we can do some back-end work on it, but once we're able to edit it again the mesh side panel will show up.


Thanks for the heads up! I will keep an eye out


----------



## PinkSlippers

New desk and built up the new 650D:











I had to mod the front face of the case to allow for the Lian Li front fan, it drasticaly improved my temps. I have the Scythe Ultra Kaze and a Scythe Slipstream on the h70 for cooling the CPU. Tossed another scythe slipsteam in the 5.25" bay for additional cooling. Everything is working well. Really liking this zalman fan controller as well, seems high quality.


----------



## tianh

Hey guys, so I have a quick question for my 650d. Should I upgrade the top fans and front fan? Could anyone recommend me a good one with nice white LED to light up my case? Or do you guys recommend that I go with an LED strip inside the case?

2nd question: My power supply is modular, and where the cables plug into the power supply you can see the wire colors which are a nasty blue, green, yellow, black. Is there anyway to hide it? I have uploaded a pic. Any other suggestions? haha

Also is there some sort of tutorial for wire management on the back? I have some serious bendage on the panel haha..


----------



## Nethermir

imo the stock fans move decent amount of air. the reason some people change it is that the front fan is noisy (they say because of the design). if it doesnt bother you, it may be worth keeping.

for cables, post a pic of the back of the case so we can see it? what i did is i distributed the cables evenly throughout the back, no cables are overlapping and that prevented the back panel from bulging too much (my psu is non-modular). also used a gazillion zip ties. for the ugly psu cable colors...paint it!

looking at your cooler setup, do you have that as intake? you have a blower type gpu that blows hot air at the back. if your cooler is set to intake, it is probably sucking the hot air from the gpu and may not cool as much.


----------



## tianh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir;14884216*
> imo the stock fans move decent amount of air. the reason some people change it is that the front fan is noisy (they say because of the design). if it doesnt bother you, it may be worth keeping.
> 
> for cables, post a pic of the back of the case so we can see it? what i did is i distributed the cables evenly throughout the back, no cables are overlapping and that prevented the back panel from bulging too much (my psu is non-modular). also used a gazillion zip ties. for the ugly psu cable colors...paint it!
> 
> looking at your cooler setup, do you have that as intake? you have a blower type gpu that blows hot air at the back. if your cooler is set to intake, it is probably sucking the hot air from the gpu and may not cool as much.


Okay, so what kind of lighting do you recommend for the inside? I am looking preferably for white. I'll just keep the stock fans then.

Please don't laugh at my cables in the back.. I really have no skill for cable management, maybe it would help if someone who has a nice cable management in the back of their corsair 650d can share a picture? Or even a new builder can do a video.. Anyways don't laugh we were all noobs once..











To answer your last question, how do I know if my cooler is set to intake or not? Its a kuhler 620.


----------



## SpectreVII

Deleted(I figured it out)


----------



## Nethermir

oops, lemme change what i said. it is impossible for cables to not overlap lol.

for lighting, this is what im planning to get http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812170028

cooler: is your antec kuhler getting air from outside to inside your case?

i see you have sleeved cables. can't you plug that directly to your psu? anyway, im no cable management expert but here's what i did.

back view. basically i avoided the thick cables (yellow arrow) to overlap each other. i kinda interspersed the thinner cables all around, making sure they won't cause any unnecessary bulges. i also removed that usb3/sata cables from the front panel because i will not use it (red arrow). i routed some of the cables to the narrow groove on the floor (blue arrow). and finally tucked some of the cables under the hdd tray (white arrow). a lot of zipties were used.










side view. the cables are fairly flat.










now putting the side panel. still flat.










another view. yep, flat


















finally, front view. i think i can call it clean


----------



## SirNicholas

Man these cases look so dam good. getting mine in about a week ,along with a RX360 rad to go along with it. CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## franknitty69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tianh;14884010*
> Hey guys, so I have a quick question for my 650d. Should I upgrade the top fans and front fan? Could anyone recommend me a good one with nice white LED to light up my case? Or do you guys recommend that I go with an LED strip inside the case?
> 
> 2nd question: My power supply is modular, and where the cables plug into the power supply you can see the wire colors which are a nasty blue, green, yellow, black. Is there anyway to hide it? I have uploaded a pic. Any other suggestions? haha
> 
> Also is there some sort of tutorial for wire management on the back? I have some serious bendage on the panel haha..


only way to get rid of your psu wiring is to fully sleeve or half and half sleeve it. fully sleeving is when every individual wire from psu to connector is sleeved. half and half is psu to midpoint one large sleeve and then after that individual wires are sleeved to the connector.

check out the cable sleeving gallery and discussion thread for more info and for examples.

http://www.overclock.net/other-hardware-mods/662039-cable-sleeving-gallery-discussion.html


----------



## Mariusz803

updated my system with new GPU, reservoir, tubing layout etc.


----------



## tianh

^

WOOOOOOOW, be my sensei.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir;14885435*
> oops, lemme change what i said. it is impossible for cables to not overlap lol.
> 
> for lighting, this is what im planning to get http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812170028
> 
> finally, front view. i think i can call it clean


I use a 2m blue NZXT LED kit in my 600T. I like it a lot. You should go with the longer one. 2m was just enough length to loop once around my 600T.

You're 650D is looking awesome.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14902510*
> I use a 2m blue NZXT LED kit in my 600T. I like it a lot. You should go with the longer one. 2m was just enough length to loop once around my 600T.
> 
> You're 650D is looking awesome.


That is one fine looking build! But, my attention keeps being drawn to the gpu fan. Could it be mounted inside that empty bay area? Of course, with the side cover on it probably isn't even visible.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;14902838*
> That is one fine looking build! But, my attention keeps being drawn to the gpu fan. Could it be mounted inside that empty bay area? Of course, with the side cover on it probably isn't even visible.


On my system I have a 120mm fan mounted to the hard drive cage and then another one above it. Unfortunately, there wasn't enough room for me to squeeze the fan between the top and lower cages.

It is visible with the side panel installed, but it depends on your POV.


----------



## Nethermir

^ what he said. there fan is around 5mm larger and wont fit between the top and bottom cage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14902510*
> I use a 2m blue NZXT LED kit in my 600T. I like it a lot. You should go with the longer one. 2m was just enough length to loop once around my 600T.
> 
> You're 650D is looking awesome.


thanks







my wallet cried while buying the case (i consider $100 too much for a case). but i felt this case is worth it regardless of what people say. im gonna put a mesh on the drive bays next to get more air flow.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir;14904571*
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my wallet cried while buying the case (i consider $100 too much for a case). but i felt this case is worth it regardless of what people say. im gonna put a mesh on the drive bays next to get more air flow.


LOL imagine how I felt when I bought my 800D







.

Just thought I would through up some new pics of my case with its new lighting.


----------



## franknitty69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*


LOL imagine how I felt when I bought my 800D







.

Just thought I would through up some new pics of my case with its new lighting.
...


is it possible to use that nzxt lighting strip without the pci thingy. i like the lights, but i don't want anything that takes up a pci slot.


----------



## Necrodox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franknitty69*


is it possible to use that nzxt lighting strip without the pci thingy. i like the lights, but i don't want anything that takes up a pci slot.


PCIe bracket is attached via two screws, you can easily remove them.


----------



## Mergatroid

I cut the plate and mounted it in one of my drive bay covers.









My roommate also has one and he mounted it in an empty 3.5" drive bay internally (a clever mounting in a HalfX case, no tools needed but only accessible if you open the case). Using zip ties you could mount it pretty much anywhere, even behind the drive cages where you couldn't see it.

On a 800D there must be lots of places you could find to mount the plate or the switches.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine;14905352*
> LOL imagine how I felt when I bought my 800D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just thought I would through up some new pics of my case with its new lighting.
> 
> Snip**


Nice job mate


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;14924420*
> Nice job mate


Thank you. Hey where is a good place to get a rivet gun and rivets since I'm planning on removing my bottom HDD rack on my 800D. What size drill bit would I need to drill out the existing ones as well? Also planning some stuff for my old Antec 900







.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine;14929187*
> Thank you. Hey where is a good place to get a rivet gun and rivets since I'm planning on removing my bottom HDD rack on my 800D. What size drill bit would I need to drill out the existing ones as well? Also planning some stuff for my old Antec 900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


your local hardware store should have it. Also lowes, homedepot ect. will have it. You will also need some sort of "Rotary Tool" like a dremel. I used a 1/8" bit.

Here is a quick worklog over at corsair forums:

Removal of bottom HDD


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;14929887*
> your local hardware store should have it. Also lowes, homedepot ect. will have it. You will also need some sort of "Rotary Tool" like a dremel. I used a 1/8" bit.
> 
> Here is a quick worklog over at corsair forums:
> 
> Removal of bottom HDD


I'll have to check tomorrow after i get done with my classes. Thanks.


----------



## wholeeo

How do you remove the plastic drive locks from the drive bays? My pump/reservoir are getting too loud my liking, I think I need to use screws.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo;14960152*
> How do you remove the plastic drive locks from the drive bays? My pump/reservoir are getting too loud my liking, I think I need to use screws.


I popped mine off with a screwdriver. I wedged it in the back and just kept prying til they came off. I kind of destroyed mine though, to they point where I tossed them in the trash when I was finished


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;14962100*
> I popped mine off with a screwdriver. I wedged it in the back and just kept prying til they came off. I kind of destroyed mine though, to they point where I tossed them in the trash when I was finished












Not the end result I'm looking for but thanks.


----------



## wermad

After a couple of hours, I finally got the right panel/door closed up. My build is officially finished (phew!).





The build has been pretty much completed, I just needed to do wiremanagement and close up the right door







.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;14970583*
> After a couple of hours, I finally got the right panel/door closed up. My build is officially finished (phew!).
> 
> The build has been pretty much completed, I just needed to do wiremanagement and close up the right door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Awesome! Time to enjoy all that power!


----------



## Pryda

Man, that case look so cheap. Sorry for being honest


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pryda;14970885*
> Man, that case look so cheap. Sorry for being honest


Corsair cheap?!







Lies!


----------



## Pryda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14970995*
> Corsair cheap?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lies!


What I said was leaned towards that guys mods


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pryda;14971421*
> What I said was leaned towards that guys mods


Click on my log, there ain't nothing cheap other than your negative comment.

Like to see your *expensive* build?

also, your h100 looks cheap compared two my custom loop and two RX480 rads, nuff said, go troll somewhere else loser.


----------



## Pryda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;14971437*
> Click on my log, there ain't nothing cheap other than your negative comment.
> 
> Like to see your *expensive* build?
> 
> also, your h100 looks cheap compared two my custom loop and two RX480 rads, nuff said, go troll somewhere else loser.


Ye 2 bad money cant buy proper clean mods...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pryda;14971536*
> Ye 2 bad money cant buy proper clean mods...


Neither manners in your case bud. Seems like you just trolling the thread man, take it somewhere it else and do us all a favor.

I do sense some jelli


----------



## Pryda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;14971578*
> Neither manners in your case bud. Seems like you just trolling the thread man, take it somewhere it else and do us all a favor.
> 
> I do sense some jelli


I have to admit im very jelli that I cant ruin my sidepanel with that rubber stuff and not even proper straight cuts.

If you cant take some honest comments, well then I cant say anything else then 2 bad for you.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pryda;14971630*
> I have to admit im very jelli that I cant ruin my sidepanel with that rubber stuff and not even proper straight cuts


----------



## JonnyBigBoss




----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pryda;14971630*
> I have to admit im very jelli that I cant ruin my sidepanel with that rubber stuff and not even proper straight cuts.
> 
> If you cant take some honest comments, well then I cant say anything else then 2 bad for you.


I'll admit the grommet on his window looks a little off but you just seem overly butt-hurt his rig blows yours away. OH WAIT you don't have a complete one yet. But I don't know what anyone using a H100 would possibly know about modding a case since you can't even make a custom loop. Go troll elsewhere kid.

Wermad just ignore him bro. He is mad that your entire loop will be worth more than his completed rig







.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pryda;14970885*
> Man, that case look so cheap. Sorry for being honest


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pryda;14971421*
> What I said was leaned towards that guys mods


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pryda;14971536*
> Ye 2 bad money cant buy proper clean mods...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pryda;14971630*
> I have to admit im very jelli that I cant ruin my sidepanel with that rubber stuff and not even proper straight cuts.
> 
> If you cant take some honest comments, well then I cant say anything else then 2 bad for you.


Hey buddy we dont need these negative comments around here, take them else where please. Wermad has one of the best looking 800D here. He put a lot of hours into it. Doesnt matter if it doesnt look perfect. At least he tried, plus also there only 30 bucks for a new one so who cares. Also its his case. So please if you dont have anything nice to say, dont say anything.

Also about the H100 comment I'm actually thinking about trying it out. I know its not going to be as good as my custom loop but still


----------



## wermad

I got tired of using the dremel and the jigsaw so I just busted out an angle grinder w/ a cut-off wheel to cut the windows. Not perfect, but very effective and fast


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pryda;14970885*
> Man, that case look so cheap. Sorry for being honest


Well, that's one opinion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pryda;14971421*
> What I said was leaned towards that guys mods


Well, lets see your mods then. At least he has the balls to do such a drastic mod to his case. Personally I think it looks great.

Put your money where your mouth is, lets see what great mods you have done.

Edit: What's with all the "butt-hurt" name calling on this site? Second time I've seen that. It seems to me that people wouldn't get away with calling someone the "F" word, but "butt-hurt" is OK here? Excuse me if it seems to me that both words mean the same thing. If you have the nerve to call someone Butt-Hurt, just have the balls to say the "F" word and see if you get the boot. I was under the impression that name-calling was a no go here.


----------



## wermad

I don't mean to dis the h100, I think its a good product from a great company.

Just realized the front panel i/o flip-down door is broken







. Could have been damaged during shipping (shipped through Fedex, so I'm suspecting they played soccer w/ my package







). I still have my old panel so I might look into swapping the old one to this new panel. Still, since I leave it open all the time it doesn't really bother me and I also got the entire panel courtesy of the great folks at Corsair customer service


----------



## Pryda

Sorry for going off-topic. Ofcourse, I might have been too direct. But you cant deny that wermad took it even further with calling me a loser. And then like flame cause I havent spend over 4000 on a rig









I mean, learn to handle negative comments instead of go in attack mode.
And stop lying for youself that it looks good. Cause I know that in the end, youll agree that it looks bad.

Oh and if you wanna show off your money then im the wrong guy. Why? well you might find out some day


----------



## Oupavoc

OK guys two wrong doesn't make a right. So please drop it. Thanks.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;14977102*
> OK guys two wrong doesn't make a right. So please drop it. Thanks.


But 3 left's make a right









But on a serious note guys, it's not needed. Just drop the issue and lets continue to drool over the Corsair's!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pryda;14970885*
> Man, that case look so cheap. Sorry for being honest


wow, jellous in sight









Wermad, great build, you sure "Finally" finished?








Hope you like your triple Gfx


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pryda;14970885*
> Man, that case look so cheap. Sorry for being honest


Tell me if this is as cheap as your *TROLL* comment:

Before-









Moding-










After-










Complete freehanded hack job that cured the GPU cooling problem. I will be doing the same soon to my 800D case because I don't have anything fancy but some hand tools and spray paint.

If you say it looks like crap and cheap, that would be a compliment since that machine crunches 1mil BOINC points a week for me (and others) and never hickups! (all my stuff in SIG below)

LOL!


----------



## Pryda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;14978733*
> Tell me if this is as cheap as your *TROLL* comment:
> 
> Before-
> 
> Moding-
> 
> After-
> 
> Complete freehanded hack job that cured the GPU cooling problem. I will be doing the same soon to my 800D case because I don't have anything fancy but some hand tools and spray paint.
> 
> If you say it looks like crap and cheap, that would be a compliment since that machine crunches 1mil BOINC points a week for me (and others) and never hickups! (all my stuff in SIG below)
> 
> LOL!


Sure, Ill tell my opinion.
Im not feeling the design. However, you defently did a much better job. Looks much more sleek then that other guy. I prefer the first one off yours. The way you drilled hole in the glass is what Im thinking about doing aswell.

Go ahead flame me


----------



## FlamingMidget

Let's keep it purely to CONSTRUCTIVE CRITICISM please? No more need for flames or trolls.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;14978733*
> Tell me if this is as cheap as your *TROLL* comment:
> 
> Before-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moding-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete freehanded hack job that cured the GPU cooling problem. I will be doing the same soon to my 800D case because I don't have anything fancy but some hand tools and spray paint.
> 
> If you say it looks like crap and cheap, that would be a compliment since that machine crunches 1mil BOINC points a week for me (and others) and never hickups! (all my stuff in SIG below)
> 
> LOL!


Looks gooooood! I like the colored acrylic it's a nice touch.


----------



## solsamurai

Both mods are great. Excellent work!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14980271*
> Both mods are great. Excellent work!


DIY is not bad... my stuff all done mostly freehand with a Dremel tool, battery drill, and hand taps...

Those 2 supid fan holes in that cheapo case were in the wrong spot and the lower one couldn't mount a 25mm fan in because it hit the PSU. Soo, now it's done and running fine for months now...

800D mod will open the top for quad 120 or 140 radiator, Sabertooth with Bulldozer FX-9999 (whatever 8 core) chip and 6990 GPU all on water and all just crunching BOINC... and being a backup server. Also a lot of holes in the wrong spots will be sealed and others made to facilitate airflow and good filtering. That will have to wait until I move to Kentucky shortly and finish some new (ancient) home remodel and repair choirs... but I can't wait to start drilling out rivets and hacking on that 800D... Like a lot of them mods others have done too.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I also want to seal the unnecessary holes on my 800D, especially on the back, do you have any idea which material I could use?


----------



## Tex1954

Right now, because I am in a dusty area, I use that stickon material filter stuff called DustX. It sticks well and stretches a lot. I cover EVERYTHING in the back with it. Change it once a month. On the fan, I have it pushing air in and use a DemciFlex 120 filter on it. Even so, there isn't enough air flow to allow the three 140cfm fans to work well at max speed. (run them 7v now).

I'm going to probably fill all the rear holes with steel epoxy or silver-solder some mesh then fill or something. Maybe steel filler based bondo type stuff, anything that will sand well and paint well and not shrink/crack over time. I've used steel wool and liquid steel as filler before too.

Then, I will open up the side window panel area with vents or mesh that I can cover with a custom DemciFlex filter or maybe use a standard triple-120 DemciFlex filter. Something like that. Also, that disk tray in the bottom comes out... maybe the cross piece gets vented more... not sure yet. Also, major repaint job too... I hate all black.

All I know is if I turn the fans on high, the three 120x38mm 140cfm fans in there now are starving for air... If you look at my build logs in sig below, near the end of the LD-29 build I put on the custom filters on the back. Anybody can order anything custom from them and they ship fast and their stuff cleans easy.

So, drill out rivets, sand,cut,hack, silver solder or rivet 4x120 or 4x140 grill on top, repaint sides, vent window side a LOT more, fill all other stupid vents to keep it clean inside... take a while I think.


----------



## red123

Just received my 650D and loving it already =D. Anyway I noticed that there was a motherboard stand in the middle that has something in the hole. Am I supposed to take this out? It would be weird for Corsair to put it in there when we need to take it out to put in our motherboard.


----------



## Mergatroid

Are you talking about one of the stand-offs that, instead of having a screw hole, has a "nub" sticking out of it? If so, that's for holding your board in position while you put the screws in. Every case should have one.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *red123;14993845*
> Just received my 650D and loving it already =D. Anyway I noticed that there was a motherboard stand in the middle that has something in the hole. Am I supposed to take this out? It would be weird for Corsair to put it in there when we need to take it out to put in our motherboard.


your probably talking about the standoffs or the motherboard backplate?


----------



## red123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14993954*
> Are you talking about one of the stand-offs that, instead of having a screw hole, has a "nub" sticking out of it? If so, that's for holding your board in position while you put the screws in. Every case should have one.


That. My old case did not have one of those so that's why I was a little confused. Thanks


----------



## wholeeo

Thought I'd share some updated pics of the rig with my new babies in it,


----------



## ErBall

So I got an amazing deal on a 4x120 rad and I'm going to be doing the swap up top. I want to throw my exisiting 3x120 rad in the bottom of the case, would I be able to fit it w/ my hx850 down there as well.

If i can't I'll be stealing Wermad's power supply mounting idea.


----------



## ErBall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pryda;14971421*
> What I said was leaned towards that guys mods


On other note, where is your high-end mod?

......oh wait. you're just an internet troll. Please continue to enjoy the confines of your mothers basement.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErBall;14995202*
> So I got an amazing deal on a 4x120 rad and I'm going to be doing the swap up top. I want to throw my exisiting 3x120 rad in the bottom of the case, would I be able to fit it w/ my hx850 down there as well.
> 
> If i can't I'll be stealing Wermad's power supply mounting idea.












You can do a psu extender to push back the psu and lay the 360 rad flat in the bottom compartment.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=23950


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15005329*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can do a psu extender to push back the psu and lay the 360 rad flat in the bottom compartment.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=23950


Or he could do it my way and put the 360 on edge in the bottom... Depends on the brand of radiator, but I did it with a Swiftech 3x120 and an HX850


----------



## ColdFusionWi

My 800D arrived today. Wow, that is an amazing and mammoth case. I can't wait to start building it up this winter.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErBall;14995604*
> On other note, where is your high-end mod?
> 
> ......oh wait. you're just an internet troll. Please continue to enjoy the confines of your mothers basement.


Don't feed the trolls, report them.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;15018679*
> Don't feed the trolls, report them.


First thing that came to mind was "Wait, are we running a zoo?"


----------



## Telstar

Why ppl are ruining this otherwise excellent thread?


----------



## Mergatroid

No big deal, someone just chose the wrong turn of phrase, that's all.


----------



## Nitronium

So I finally decided to go for it and build my first WC rig paired with the illustrious 800D. Most of the parts were ordered this morning, and the final parts (including the Obisdian) will be picked up from Microcenter this weekend (thanks to the awesome coupons). Hopefully I can get the build together for the beta of BF3, though the sleeving and tweaking may have to be left for the time in limbo between beta and release.

Parts for the build:
Corsair Obsidian 800D
Corsair AX850 PSU
Intel Core i5 2500k
Asus Maximus Gene-Z
Corsair Vengeance 1600 CAS-8 8GB RAM
EVGA GTX570 HD
Crucial M4 128GB SSD
XSPC RASA 750 RX360 WC Kit
Primochill White Tubing 1/2"ID 3/4"OD
Bitspower Matte Black Compression Fittings
Thermalright Chill Factor III TIM
MDPC-X sleeving (White, Black, and Color-X)
AudioTechnica ATH-AD700 Headphones

I'll post pics once it's up and running!


----------



## pimpdaddycane

Hopefully you guys can help me.

I have an 800d with three hardrives installed. But, no matter what I do, the system will not read all three drives, only two. I can move the drives all around, in every different way imaginable and it will read any two, no matter what drive or what bay they are in, but it refuses to read the third one.

Any ideas as to what it could be?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pimpdaddycane;15041299*
> Hopefully you guys can help me.
> 
> I have an 800d with three hardrives installed. But, no matter what I do, the system will not read all three drives, only two. I can move the drives all around, in every different way imaginable and it will read any two, no matter what drive or what bay they are in, but it refuses to read the third one.
> 
> Any ideas as to what it could be?


You're using the hot-swap bays? try connecting the drives directly to the mb. Also go the user control panel, click on "edit system" and add your system's specs.


----------



## Takonic

would the 650D have about the same air-flow as a CM 690 II? I was thinking of purchasing this case, giving my older Dual Core a sexier makeover


----------



## cyberbeat

Argh can't wait to get my 800D back! moved to nz nearly 3 months ago, and my pc should be coming in the next week or 2!
bought a few things for it over that time. I have an EK ram block coming, and an aquaero 5 Lite coming soon with a temp sensor for the waterloop, and when i can find a decent one, a flow meter too, or a new pump







, oh and may also flush mount my DVD drive to clean the front up too.


----------



## fishman78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pimpdaddycane;15041299*
> Hopefully you guys can help me.
> 
> I have an 800d with three hardrives installed. But, no matter what I do, the system will not read all three drives, only two. I can move the drives all around, in every different way imaginable and it will read any two, no matter what drive or what bay they are in, but it refuses to read the third one.
> 
> Any ideas as to what it could be?


My Buddy had a similar problem with his SSD not being recognized in the hot swap bay. Apparently when mounted in the tray, it wasn't long enough to plug in completely into the backplane. Simple solution is to plug it in directly to the MOBO as already mentioned by wermad. Good Luck


----------



## noobsrus

Hey Guys,

Just wanted to share my 800D with you!
Tell me what you think!

View attachment 230415

View attachment 230416


----------



## wermad

^^^Is that uv red liquid? If it is, lets see a shot w/ the lights off and the uv light on


----------



## noobsrus

lol its supposed to be but it doesn't really glow lol.
I like the suttle look though.
will post some pics tonight.

Thanks!


----------



## wermad

I'm really digging Mayhem's dye and it the long term effects are good, then I might jump on getting some.

Check out the vids from this ocn member:

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1124687-mayhems-dye-experience.html


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15061455*
> I'm really digging Mayhem's dye and it the long term effects are good, then I might jump on getting some.
> 
> Check out the vids from this ocn member:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1124687-mayhems-dye-experience.html


I'm interested to see the long term test results of their pearlescent dyes

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## noobsrus

mayhem's dye is awesome, but i can't find any uv red at all.uv red dye doesn't even glow red lol.its really hard to get a good red uv dye.can anyone reccomend any?


----------



## dj3

Got my 650D the other day, build almost finished, was really bummed to see the usb 3 is still passthrough and not the motherboard header type.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobsrus;15063926*
> mayhem's dye is awesome, but i can't find any uv red at all.uv red dye doesn't even glow red lol.its really hard to get a good red uv dye.can anyone reccomend any?


I've only tried the primochill dye bombs. The uv red is more pink which is pretty typical for most uv red applications. I switched to their blood red and that does look a lot better but its not uv reactive. Though, both these dyes caused separation which led to gunk build up and staining. Enough for me to call it quits.

Looking forward to Mayhem's dyes.


----------



## noobsrus

i'm also using primochill uv dye bombs.and yeh it is pink lol.but it doesn't even react anymore because i put more distilled water in so it faded.
i take my loop apart quite regularly so i hope i don't have gunk in my blocks lol.
havn't checked yet ^^
yeh the mayhem pearlescent one looks amazing.


----------



## kzinti1

I Googled Mayhem's Dye and came upon this review: http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=50189
That didn't really help so I then Googled Performance PC's: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_381_915
When Performance PC's sell out of a product they say so. They also let you sign up to be notified when the item is back in stock. But, from the look of the page, Mayhem's Dye appears to have been pulled from stock and the page left as it is to show that it will not be restocked for some reason and you will not be informed later that it will be restocked at any time.
It kind of makes me wonder if there's something wrong with this dye.
Just a heads up so you can look into this yourself before buying any of this stuff. It could have been pulled for any number of reasons but I'm quite familiar with Performance PC's and I've never seen them show a product like this on their site until now.


----------



## noobsrus

hmm thats strange, here in the uk some websites sell them.


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobsrus;15054437*
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to share my 800D with you!
> Tell me what you think!
> 
> View attachment 230415
> 
> View attachment 230416


No offense mate, but in my opinion you've ruined perfectly formed case, the red stuff looks cheap and tacky and totally detracts from the otherwise solid, quality look of the case,

At the end of the day it's your case you can do what you wish, I personally wouldn't have done that.


----------



## noobsrus

well thanks for your opinion but it was a cheap mod.the red stuff is just carbon vinyl on some cardboard which i'm using for templates until i get some money to buy some alu for a big mod.
I'm not gonna take offense to that because its your opinion.
I just thought i'd share my 800d with you guys.
have a nice day ^^


----------



## noobsrus

My idea for a 800d mod in the future.

critiscim appreciated!

View attachment 230635


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobsrus;15069172*
> My idea for a 800d mod in the future.
> 
> critiscim appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 230635


Man, that makes an Antec Dark Fleet look like a work of art.
There aren't enough UGHS! in ugly to describe it.
So most likely it'll be a Mod of the Month winner at BitTech.


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobsrus;15069157*
> well thanks for your opinion but it was a cheap mod.the red stuff is just carbon vinyl on some cardboard which i'm using for templates until i get some money to buy some alu for a big mod.
> I'm not gonna take offense to that because its your opinion.
> I just thought i'd share my 800d with you guys.
> have a nice day ^^


Not a problem my fellow 800D owner, it always bugs me when people let off a torrent of hate towards other people's work or opinions I'm glad we can rise above it all and "get along"

That concept mod looks... Insane! good look


----------



## Ironman517

Will the 650D fit a push/pull config up top with 25mm(width) fans?


----------



## iconsam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironman517;15088838*
> Will the 650D fit a push/pull config up top with 25mm(width) fans?


if you dont want to mount 1 side of the fans outside the case then no. At best you will be able to fit a rs240 with a set of fans.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ironman517*


Will the 650D fit a push/pull config up top with 25mm(width) fans?


It also depends on which rad you are looking at. Just add 50mm (two 25mm fans) to the width of the rad and measure your 650D. If you don't have one, pm CorsairGeorge and I'm sure he can get you the dimension for the 650D. I've seen a few previewed by Corsair with the H100 w/ only one set of fans.


----------



## Mergatroid

The 650D will not fit an H100 with push/pull internally. You can check out the 650D thread. One person in the last 10 pages has mounted two fans externally to accommodate push/pull and used an external shroud. It looks great.


----------



## wholeeo

So I purchased a indoor thermometer the other day so that I could know what my ambients were and to my surprise it comes with a magnet on the backside. This allowed me to put it right on my side panel..lol


----------



## Mergatroid

Sweet...


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wholeeo*


So I purchased a indoor thermometer the other day so that I could know what my ambients were and to my surprise it comes with a magnet on the backside. This allowed me to put it right on my side panel..lol


Lol, I have that thermometer too!


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wholeeo*


So I purchased a indoor thermometer the other day so that I could know what my ambients were and to my surprise it comes with a magnet on the backside. This allowed me to put it right on my side panel..lol



















I noticed your cards have the yellow caps on the back. Are those the 1.5gb version or the 3gb version?


----------



## wholeeo

1.5 GB versions. I'm assuming all Zotac 580s have those. Maybe even the other cards.

Think I've posted this pic before but heres a better view if you need it,


----------



## Mergatroid

I'd love to do water cooling loop for my video cards, but I just can't justify the cost. I'm also a big coward when it comes to worrying about warranties and leakage. Your cards look so awesome like that though, it's hard to resist.


----------



## beamstas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza;14871463*
> Got some upgrades! 570 SLI + 850HX. Sorry for black&white pic, my flash ruins pictures with colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway getting awesome temps on SLI even this 650D doesnt have side fan (tho i have 3x Gentles + Air Penetrator in front) 69c has been max on top card. Damn it was pain to get those 850HX cables fit on the backside of the case (there should be little more space tbh).


Does anyone have any more info on this build? I PM'ed the owner.
The Air penetrator, is that a 180mm version? Do they fit in the front 200mm mount?
And what are the other 3 fans?
Thanks


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beamstas*


Does anyone have any more info on this build? I PM'ed the owner.
The Air penetrator, is that a 180mm version? Do they fit in the front 200mm mount?
And what are the other 3 fans? 
Thanks










Other fans are Scythe Gentle Typhoons.


----------



## beamstas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


Other fans are Scythe Gentle Typhoons.


Do you know how the 180mm penetrator mounts in the 200mm holes?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beamstas*


Do you know how the 180mm penetrator mounts in the 200mm holes?


Others have drilled new holes for different fans...shouldn't be any different for the air penetrater. You could also use velcro or mounting tape, etc. There's always a way.


----------



## Nitronium

So I just bought a new 800D from Micro Center last weekend, and I was hoping that you guys could help me out. Is there a way to tell if you have the SATA3 backplane? The one in mine doesn't match what is shown on Corsair's website in that there is only one SATA power and 4 SATA plugs. There are no obvious markings on the PCB or documentation. Can anyone confirm?

BTW, the reason I assume that it might is that the front pannel has USB 3 support in the form of two male usb 3 plugs (not internal headers).

Thanks

EDIT:
I just found some pics of the two, and it looks like I might have the upgrade:

Backplane in my case









Upgrade backplane from the Corsair website


----------



## Alex132

If its a solid PCB then its SATA3 IIRC

Mine is SATA2 and non-PCB.


----------



## Oupavoc

well from my case the old sata2 were all separate pieces but the new sata3 is one whole piece. idk if they made whole piece sata2


----------



## Nitronium

Thanks...I just wish they would've mentioned it somewhere

Although I guess you could always boot up and check it out.

Unfortunately, I'm still waiting for the last critical part of my build which is taking forever. Newegg must've shipped my memory the most ass-backward route they could think of. It normally only takes 2 days from their Memphis warehouse, but they must not have had it in stock since they're shipping it from New Jersey! It's been over a week and the only thing holding me up is the memory?!? For shame!

/Rant


----------



## PinkSlippers

Upgraded my 5770's to some 6970's! Woo woo


----------



## Mergatroid

You should go join the 69xx club.


----------



## franknitty69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitronium;15115044*
> So I just bought a new 800D from Micro Center last weekend, and I was hoping that you guys could help me out. Is there a way to tell if you have the SATA3 backplane? The one in mine doesn't match what is shown on Corsair's website in that there is only one SATA power and 4 SATA plugs. There are no obvious markings on the PCB or documentation. Can anyone confirm?
> 
> BTW, the reason I assume that it might is that the front pannel has USB 3 support in the form of two male usb 3 plugs (not internal headers).


you have the SATA III version. The SATA II version was 4 separate PCB's.

The reason you find 2 different images of the SATA III version is because the one with 4 power and 4 data was the initial design when it was first introduced. For some reason they modified the design to be 1 power and 4 data.


----------



## Ollii

:wubsmileyBig luv for my 650D:wheee:


----------



## Avyroochy

Are there dust filters on the Obsidian 650D case?


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avyroochy;15127899*
> Are there dust filters on the Obsidian 650D case?


Yes there are







it supports more air cooling than the 800D because of its front intake







and it could be used for watercooling too !


----------



## willistech

I found a guy selling open box 800Ds on ebay for $150 only downside is shipping is $60, but he had 100% feedback score. We'll see what I get I'll post pics when it gets here.


----------



## willistech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers*


Upgraded my 5770's to some 6970's! Woo woo


Did you sell the 5770s yet? I might be interested in one for my other box.


----------



## Telstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech;15131733*
> I found a guy selling open box 800Ds on ebay for $150 only downside is shipping is $60, but he had 100% feedback score. We'll see what I get I'll post pics when it gets here.


If he ships from within EU, then I could be interested.
Retail price here is €250 +10/30 shipping.


----------



## willistech

I sent you the info. cheers!


----------



## Necrodox

Wow I forgot to post my build after I finished it. Sorry lol, I'll post it up as soon as I get home.


----------



## Nitronium

Just got a few pictures uploaded of the leak-testing. I need to pull it out and get a few of the semi-finished product tonight.

Here's a teaser.


----------



## VDubLife

pretty much just threw everything in, next step will be to do some sleeving, then new single loop from the ground up.

love the 800D, it is my first full tower and will probably get another one for my next build


----------



## wermad

This might have been posted before but a fellow ocn'er advised me of this:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_1012&products_id=31929

Ppcs.com is selling grommets and a few other spare parts. I'm guessing Corsair is also selling them too


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15216430*
> This might have been posted before but a fellow ocn'er advised me of this:
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_1012&products_id=31929
> 
> Ppcs.com is selling grommets and a few other spare parts. I'm guessing Corsair is also selling them too


expensive for that


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;15218334*
> expensive for that


Agreed.

I just use some rubber edge trim/guard I can get for cheap on ebay


----------



## Danzilla

Hey everyone my name is Danny and this is my Corsair 800D Dual loop watercooled case I have just completed. Hope you like it






















































Sorry for the bad pics they are off my phone and my cams got a dead batt


----------



## Oupavoc

Very nice mate good job


----------



## EnticingSausage

Looks great


----------



## wermad

Danzilla, which dyes are you running?


----------



## Danzilla

Koolance Blue and Red


----------



## Dasweb

Picked up a 800D last week, just finished transplanting into it.

I honestly can say I couldn't be more happy. I love the build quality, features, and the extremely easy cable management.


----------



## Danzilla

Yeah they are a great case, one of the best in my opinion.


----------



## willistech

If anyone needs the Sata III plate for the hot swaps in an 800D I have one for free to a good home. I ordered it but didn't need it.


----------



## willistech

Like a virgin







just caught the corner of the RX360 in the top


----------



## Oupavoc

Fixed Sig signature in the OP. When click on in the sig wasn't coming to the thread but was going to the main page of ocn.


----------



## SmartedPAnda

650D

Horrible Proof.


----------



## willistech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech;15249215*
> If anyone needs the Sata III plate for the hot swaps in an 800D I have one for free to a good home. I ordered it but didn't need it.


spoken for now. sorry i didnt post this earlier.


----------



## Wunobi

So how do you guys have your 360 rads setup fan-wise? 
Simple pull [Air->Case->Rad->Fan]? Just trying to think of how I'm going to set mine up.

edit: 800D btw


----------



## cyberbeat

Mine just arrived yesterday back from AUS, Great finally having a desktop back


----------



## joesk7

Hey guys! I'm going to be starting 800d watercooling system and have a few questions about rad/fans/airflow.

So I have a rx 360 mounted top and a rx 240 mounted on the bottom ( had to cut it with dremel, but came out descent). How should my air flow be?

I'm thinking fans mounted on the top of the 360, pulling out of the case and fans mounted top of the rx 240 pulling also, and pulling air from outside to inside of the case?

Is that right? Any suggestions?


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated, if I missed you pm me


----------



## Rognin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ironman517*


Will the 650D fit a push/pull config up top with 25mm(width) fans?


It ''can'' with modding. I've cut out the top grill and installed a Koolance 280 shroud for a push pull on a GT stealth rad. I still have room to spare between the mobo and the bottom fan.

Like so:


----------



## exzited

add me !!


----------



## YangerD

Clean looking build you got there mate!


----------



## wermad

Keeping my 800D. I'm getting some new doors from Corsair to restore her to its former stock glory


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzited;15350098*
> add me !!


That's a sweet build. Very clean nice job.


----------



## exzited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15359556*
> That's a sweet build. Very clean nice job.


thanks







i tried


----------



## Zakel2

Hey - I am new to building computers (second build ever) and am attempting to WC for the first time. I want to internally mount a 360 Rad on the top of a case - I got my 650D today and that is definitely too small. The budget kind of went out the window for this build - so can you mount a 360 rad on an 800D?

Also - how do you intake air on the 800D? On my current case I have exhaust out the top and back and have intake from the front. But I see no fans for intake on the 800D


----------



## cyberbeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakel2;15360568*
> Hey - I am new to building computers (second build ever) and am attempting to WC for the first time. I want to internally mount a 360 Rad on the top of a case - I got my 650D today and that is definitely too small. The budget kind of went out the window for this build - so can you mount a 360 rad on an 800D?
> 
> Also - how do you intake air on the 800D? On my current case I have exhaust out the top and back and have intake from the front. But I see no fans for intake on the 800D


by stock, you can mount a 360 rad in an 800D, but if you mod it, like I did, you can fit a 480MM rad at the top of one.
For intake, I hardly have one haha, it's mostly at the bottom or rear of the case, or in my case, just the bottom


----------



## Zakel2

How much clearance would I have from the mobo to the fans + rad if it was mounted on the top in the 800D?


----------



## PinkSlippers

Newest pics for the club:


----------



## cyberbeat

Looks great!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zakel2*


How much clearance would I have from the mobo to the fans + rad if it was mounted on the top in the 800D?


Tones!


----------



## Zakel2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberbeat;15360684*
> 
> Tones!


Tyvm xD - I think I'll have to send back this 650D then and get the 800D


----------



## kzinti1

This certainly will help an intake issue: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=32142
2 extra 140mm intakes can't do anything but help. I'm using it with a pair of these fans: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=28382
And a pair of these filters: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26807
The windows and filter frames also come in different colors.
The top-left location of the fans still lets you see most of your mobo.
It's right at 80 bucks for the parts, which is actually a steal for an easy, bolt-on cooling mod. PPCs also uses very good packaging and you can get it shipped by Priority Mail which is always a plus.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;15365953*
> This certainly will help an intake issue: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_132_1015&products_id=32142
> 2 extra 140mm intakes can't do anything but help. I'm using it with a pair of these fans: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_316_843&products_id=28382
> And a pair of these filters: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_463_92&products_id=26807
> The windows and filter frames also come in different colors.
> The top-left location of the fans still lets you see most of your mobo.
> It's right at 80 bucks for the parts, which is actually a steal for an easy, bolt-on cooling mod. PPCs also uses very good packaging and you can get it shipped by Priority Mail which is always a plus.


That just looks atrocious and for $80 that could be going into a loop or a new top of the line heatsink it is just laughable.


----------



## Nitronium

Here are a few more pics from my build

leak testing:









changed the blue led to white and added another to spotlight the interior:

























My cat's new favorite perch:









I'm in the process of sleeving right now, so more to come!


----------



## willistech

its official
finally starting to get things installed. booted it up Monday using my old GPU and stock air cooler. My frozencpu order is out for delivery right now will post updated pics after the water cooling install


----------



## Oupavoc

List updated looking good everyone


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15358856*
> Keeping my 800D. I'm getting some new doors from Corsair to restore her to its former stock glory


Glad to here this


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;15370417*
> Glad to here this


Parts are starting to arrive. Re-birth should be a bit milder than before







. A nice coat of satin really brought some life back into this case.

Waiting on Corsair super-duper customer service for the doors and a few extra bits


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15370815*
> Parts are starting to arrive. Re-birth should be a bit milder than before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . A nice coat of satin really brought some life back into this case.
> 
> Waiting on Corsair super-duper customer service for the doors and a few extra bits


glad you had a change of heart, i always taught ur case looked great


----------



## wermad

I picked up some smoked acrylic from a local plastics manufacturer for cheap. So I'll be adding some for a little appearance enhancements


----------



## shredzy

Does anyone know if you can mount and SSD on top of the harddrive rack in the 650D?


----------



## solsamurai

This is OCN. You can mount it where ever you want!


----------



## mortimersnerd

This isn't my case, it was for a customer, though I want one now.









thread



























The customer wanted it extra glossy (sorry for the cell phone pics)



















Also, we are doing a sort of group discount on white powder coating. See the link in sig for more info.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis;15367487*
> That just looks atrocious and for $80 that could be going into a loop or a new top of the line heatsink it is just laughable.


Since this referred to someone who needed more airflow in their case I don't see how it would concern you. You must be one of the few who need zero air in their cases to be pushed through their radiators so they can actually work.
What good is an internal radiator if it cannot receive a fresh, healthy dose of air to flow through the radiator so the heat may be extracted from it and your coolant?
Besides that, not everyone watercools. People that use aircooling would benefit by having two 140mm fans directed towards their videocard(s) and also have a nice flow of air over their other motherboard components. Always a good idea to help the longevity of their internal components and will also help achieve greater &/or more stable overclocks. All people that use watercooling don't always use chipset/memory/hdd and whatever other types of watercooler blocks on their motherboards. Some choose to only watercool their cpu's and vga's. Having little to no airflow to their non-watercooled components is rather ludicrous.
What about the heat that can be displaced by an airflow over the watercooling blocks themselves? Extra aircooling at the source of heat can do nothing but help lower the temp. of the fluid going through the radiator(s) so the fluid will be cooled even further.
It looks atrocious? I've seen things in this thread that I wouldn't allow my cat to see. I've never decided to semi-flame them though. The builder/modder may think it's beautiful. Whether I agree is of no concern at all.
The Obsidian 700D, 800D and the newer 800DW cases have always had terrible airflow. My suggestion is just an easy, bolt on mod to help alleviate this inherent design flaw. If you, Agenesis, don't like it, I really couldn't care less.
This little mod is for people that need extra airflow, not for people like you that need none, except the flow of air that goes through one of your ears and out the other, of course.


----------



## willistech

^^ couldn't agree more. this site has too many people who think everyone else should think like them. well sorry thats not how it works. i look at my case every day. it should be how i want it. i dont build on it to show all my online friends and get their approval


----------



## Mergatroid

Right on guys. I also subscribe to that line of thought. Most OCN members seem like to think for themselves, not have others think for them.

Of course there's nothing wrong with voicing your opinion, as long as it's done diplomatically.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech;15385217*
> ^^ couldn't agree more. this site has too many people who think everyone else should think like them. well sorry thats not how it works. i look at my case every day. it should be how i want it. i dont build on it to show all my online friends and get their approval


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15386162*
> Right on guys. I also subscribe to that line of thought. Most OCN members seem like to think for themselves, not have others think for them.
> 
> Of course there's nothing wrong with voicing your opinion, as long as it's done diplomatically.


Agreed. OCN is supposed to be a helpful and encouraging place for all.


----------



## Mergatroid

Wow, great English I used there. Talk about a proof reading failure....


----------



## wermad

Progress is slow but coming along. Still missing a few bits and pieces:


----------



## willistech

got fans bro? lol took this picture for the guy at work that loves his fans


----------



## v1ral

Question...
Where are you guys getting all the 700D's I want one, more than an 800D.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Progress is slow but coming along. Still missing a few bits and pieces:


Right on dood! Can't wait to see the (new) final product!


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Progress is slow but coming along. Still missing a few bits and pieces:

*snip*


At first I was like









But then I was like









Hope to see it to its former glory!


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;15384477*
> Since this referred to someone who needed more airflow in their case I don't see how it would concern you. You must be one of the few who need zero air in their cases to be pushed through their radiators so they can actually work.
> What good is an internal radiator if it cannot receive a fresh, healthy dose of air to flow through the radiator so the heat may be extracted from it and your coolant?
> Besides that, not everyone watercools. People that use aircooling would benefit by having two 140mm fans directed towards their videocard(s) and also have a nice flow of air over their other motherboard components. Always a good idea to help the longevity of their internal components and will also help achieve greater &/or more stable overclocks. All people that use watercooling don't always use chipset/memory/hdd and whatever other types of watercooler blocks on their motherboards. Some choose to only watercool their cpu's and vga's. Having little to no airflow to their non-watercooled components is rather ludicrous.
> What about the heat that can be displaced by an airflow over the watercooling blocks themselves? Extra aircooling at the source of heat can do nothing but help lower the temp. of the fluid going through the radiator(s) so the fluid will be cooled even further.
> It looks atrocious? I've seen things in this thread that I wouldn't allow my cat to see. I've never decided to semi-flame them though. The builder/modder may think it's beautiful. Whether I agree is of no concern at all.
> The Obsidian 700D, 800D and the newer 800DW cases have always had terrible airflow. My suggestion is just an easy, bolt on mod to help alleviate this inherent design flaw. If you, Agenesis, don't like it, I really couldn't care less.
> This little mod is for people that need extra airflow, not for people like you that need none, except the flow of air that goes through one of your ears and out the other, of course.


Easy there...He's allowed to voice his opinion. This is a forum, people are allowed to agree and disagree with other people's advice or decision.


----------



## kzinti1

Funny thing, when I voice my opinion I'm called down by some Mods I've never even heard of. Besides, when is explaining a post I personally wrote an "opinion"?
Why should anyone have an opinion on something that doesn't directly concern them? Kind of like, who are *you* to be questioning *me*?


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral;15389860*
> Question...
> Where are you guys getting all the 700D's I want one, more than an 800D.


The 700D was discontinued some time around last December. You'd need to buy used at this point.


----------



## Tnog

Speaking of the 700D, did you know you can fit 2 t virus res's, and stack 2 rad's sandwhiched between 9 fans inside it. Muhahahahaha..............










Seriously though, just finished my wc cooling upgrade to my 700D, what do you think? Did a little bit of modding to it. Cut out the mesh for the 3 fans up top, and 2 holes on the back side for returns to the radiators.


----------



## willistech

damn that 700d is pretty nice. i like the res mounting. I thought about doing away with my hot swaps to do something like that since i dont hot swap anyway lol.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Yah very nice, Tnog!


----------



## wermad

No reply from Corsair customer service in a week







Can't pm CorsairGeorge anymore







, gonna wait and hope they at least sent out my doors


----------



## willistech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15398118*
> No reply from Corsair customer service in a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't pm CorsairGeorge anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , gonna wait and hope they at least sent out my doors


what else did you need? they were really quick about sending about my USB 3.0 and Sata III stuff


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech;15398418*
> what else did you need? they were really quick about sending about my USB 3.0 and Sata III stuff


Some of the plastic covers and the bottom plastic plate/cover. They are usually very quick but I haven't heard from them all week. Since they are in Cali like me, stuff arrives pretty quick though nothing has arrived. Still, going to be patient and wait for them









I just got done cutting out the psu mounting to add an extender for the bottom rad


----------



## st0ne

Okay, so I have a 650D that I'm working on. I have pictures but I want to post them after i've finished modding the case and innards









My question: can someone point me in the direction of a decorative/modded top grill that I can use? I'm using an H100 which is mounted to the inside of the case, i'm just looking for some type of grill that will properly fit on the top of the case that looks better than the default.

I was thinking something along the lines of:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_362_540&products_id=26963

But I don't think there is anything there that will fit the top of this cases grill area. What has anyone else done?


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;15384477*
> Since this referred to someone who needed more airflow in their case I don't see how it would concern you. You must be one of the few who need zero air in their cases to be pushed through their radiators so they can actually work.
> What good is an internal radiator if it cannot receive a fresh, healthy dose of air to flow through the radiator so the heat may be extracted from it and your coolant?
> Besides that, not everyone watercools. People that use aircooling would benefit by having two 140mm fans directed towards their videocard(s) and also have a nice flow of air over their other motherboard components. Always a good idea to help the longevity of their internal components and will also help achieve greater &/or more stable overclocks. All people that use watercooling don't always use chipset/memory/hdd and whatever other types of watercooler blocks on their motherboards. Some choose to only watercool their cpu's and vga's. Having little to no airflow to their non-watercooled components is rather ludicrous.
> What about the heat that can be displaced by an airflow over the watercooling blocks themselves? Extra aircooling at the source of heat can do nothing but help lower the temp. of the fluid going through the radiator(s) so the fluid will be cooled even further.
> It looks atrocious? I've seen things in this thread that I wouldn't allow my cat to see. I've never decided to semi-flame them though. The builder/modder may think it's beautiful. Whether I agree is of no concern at all.
> The Obsidian 700D, 800D and the newer 800DW cases have always had terrible airflow. My suggestion is just an easy, bolt on mod to help alleviate this inherent design flaw. If you, Agenesis, don't like it, I really couldn't care less.
> This little mod is for people that need extra airflow, not for people like you that need none, except the flow of air that goes through one of your ears and out the other, of course.


Damn I forgot I even recently responded to this thread.

But yeah, on to the issue of airflow of internally mounted radiators: There are honey comb vents all over the back of the case to allow air intake, and many watercooling users flip the back fan to intake if they feel it may make a difference above their already massive radiators.

I won't bother addressing the rest of your ramblings on how "terrible" the airflow on the 700/800D is, but rest assured that a $80 plexi (i dont even remember what the price was, but i remember it was overpriced) could be alternatively spent on superior aftermarket coolers such as the d14 for your cpu, or the axp for your gpu which will yield much more desirable results in the matter of temperature (while not being ugly as balls!







).


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;8820448*
> Stock Air Cooling is sub-par.
> 
> To improve it, add 2 x 120 (or 140mm) fans to the window (you'll have to mod for this.)
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_151_257&products_id=26271
> 
> So that can just mount in 3 of the 5.25 bays?
> 
> Also I do not know how to make the hole in the front of the plexiglass to make a 140mm fan do you know anyone who does?Or better yet is there a company that sells one already made?


----------



## dle21

you can add me to the club









gotta thank the guys over at FTW PC for the amazing job


----------



## KaRLiToS

langer1972

Damm that is a pretty good job. Can I ask you how much it cost you for the case and painting?

You should consider custom watercooling for that nice case.


----------



## dle21

Every powder coat job is different so i don't really want to go into detail on price and such but if you're interested in getting something like this done the guys over at FTW PC having a group discount on white powder coating you can either email Eric or Adam

http://www.overclock.net/ftw-pc/1147...just-25-a.html

Watercooling is something i want to do but still learning on how to do it


----------



## jmcu

lol,
Way to much, but it looks good.. They did a nice job..


----------



## langer1972

Going to be adding this to my new rig that I am buliding.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=32142

And I think I am going to cover them with 2 these.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=29215

So what do you all think?


----------



## wermad

White 800D









Amazing mate!


----------



## dle21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


White 800D









Amazing mate!


Thanks man not quite done until my psu is sleeved and hopefully watercool the thing


----------



## FlamingMidget

Are those white painted AP-15's?


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dle21;15412288*
> you can add me to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta thank the guys over at FTW PC for the amazing job


Imagine the 800D with a glowing midplate


----------



## willistech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *langer1972;15414156*
> Going to be adding this to my new rig that I am buliding.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_132_1015&products_id=32142
> 
> And I think I am going to cover them with 2 these.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_91_124&products_id=29215
> 
> So what do you all think?


i ordered that side panel window. some people in this thread hate them though so put the flame suit on


----------



## KaRLiToS

Those side panel are great for air cooling, it would even be great for watercooling, to get more intake cold air for the top radiator, but in my opinion, it look much nicer with the stock side panel.

@Wermad, how are going to customize your new side panel?


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *langer1972;15414156*
> Going to be adding this to my new rig that I am buliding.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_132_1015&products_id=32142
> 
> And I think I am going to cover them with 2 these.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_91_124&products_id=29215
> 
> So what do you all think?


I put a pair of these on mine: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_463_92&products_id=26807
I realized right off that two 140mm fans would pack my case with dust and whatever else is floating around, if I didn't use filters.
Prepare to be flamed, though. Some worthy individual posted in this thread that these panels are "ugly as balls". I've never had any inclination to studying those things, so I guess that makes him the "Official Ballmeister of OCN." Or would that be the "Scrotum King"? Congratulations to him!








These filters come with a set of shiny screws which would look quite a bit better if they were replaced with a set of black ones. I'm going to check Lowe's Hardware for some.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;15420973*
> 
> @Wermad, how are going to customize your new side panel?


They are staying stock. I'm placing the bottom rad flat on the floor like most bottom rad mods. I'm hoping I can hear from Corsair this week about the doors and covers.

I noticed how my grommets look gray but that's going to happen with rubber. I just grabbed some sating black spray paint and gave them a dab. They look a bit better than before.

Here's my progress, I'm still waiting for some more parts. I also have some acrylic that I'll use to seal the bottom of the case on the left and front side. This will help air from the bottom rad route through the right and the rear.



^^^That psu is going back a bit w/ a LianLi psu extender/bracket and that fan will be painted satin black.


----------



## nzftw

hahaha, looks like "ill have to downgrade" wasnt that much of a down grade!

Do you plan on buying any more monitors? or is that Viewsonic going to be cherished with all 3 cards?

What fans you using also.


----------



## nzftw

Ewww, double post


----------



## KaRLiToS

Is that a new build or what?









You had to order a new case? You sold your 580? changed the PSU mod to standard? No more Koolance Shroud on top?

What happen dude, I need to know . But I'm sure your next build will be as awsome as the last one.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzftw;15425424*
> hahaha, looks like "ill have to downgrade" wasnt that much of a down grade!
> 
> Do you plan on buying any more monitors? or is that Viewsonic going to be cherished with all 3 cards?
> 
> What fans you using also.


I was going with a 23" ips monitor but money still tight so I got this 27" for a great price. Its a slanted-grade









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;15425594*
> Is that a new build or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had to order a new case? You sold your 580? changed the PSU mod to standard? No more Koolance Shroud on top?
> 
> What happen dude, I need to know . But I'm sure your next build will be as awsome as the last one.


We ran into a financial bump in the road and I had to gather up some cash quickly. I was planning on getting a Xigmatek Elysium but my 800D never sold. So I just sprayed it with some satin black paint to freshen her up and I'm going with a more "conservative" approach. The Koolance shroud is still being used (couldn't sell that either) its just not on right now since my mcr420 arrives tomorrow. Fans are all stock Yate black except that 140mm I had lying around (its going to be painted satin black).


----------



## Oupavoc

List updated


----------



## wermad

Wow, I haven't gotten a reply from Corsair customer service in over a week. Very strange







.

I got my mcr420 and got it fitted. I like the low profile and gives me some room for the res. Just got some last few bits and pieces left before I can fire her up.


----------



## abumuqaatil

I have a question.

I have the Black Ice SR1 120.3 Rad with 3 x Scythe GT 25mm fans. I would like to mount this in a push ( Intake ) config. Case ----> Fans -----> Rad

My question is how would I mount this. Would using an M4 30mm screw work ? Im thinking of pushing the screw down from the top of the case..It will pass through the 25mm fans and should have about 5mm left over to thread into the rad ??

Would my Rad be secure like this ? Im scared it might slip off or something.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abumuqaatil*


I have a question.

I have the Black Ice SR1 120.3 Rad with 3 x Scythe GT 25mm fans. I would like to mount this in a push ( Intake ) config. Case ----> Fans -----> Rad

My question is how would I mount this. Would using an M4 30mm screw work ? Im thinking of pushing the screw down from the top of the case..It will pass through the 25mm fans and should have about 5mm left over to thread into the rad ??

Would my Rad be secure like this ? Im scared it might slip off or something.

Thanks for your help guys.


The top mount is a thin but strong steel so you can use the stock 30mm screws supplied with the rad.


----------



## willistech

ive made the executive decision to get rid of my 800D for a 500R. this case is just more than I thought it was and its far too big for the space I have available. thanks for all the fun guys


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


ive made the executive decision to get rid of my 800D for a 500R. this case is just more than I thought it was and its far too big for the space I have available. thanks for all the fun guys










Ahhh...









I couldn't find a buyer for my 800D and MicroCenter were being punks and didn't ship my new case. So I canceled the order







. I might order that new case again since my b-day is coming up







. I like the 600T but I need rad power/space


----------



## willistech

I got the White version. Pretty excited to get half of my desk back again lol.


----------



## wermad




----------



## morencyam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


*snip*


I really like how you can see the reflection of the coolant in the first gpu block off the second backplate. I can't wait to see that Raystorm all lit up as well. What color LED are you using? I was thinking green to match the coolant, but it's hard to match certain shades of green. UV maybe?


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morencyam*


I really like how you can see the reflection of the coolant in the first gpu block off the second backplate. I can't wait to see that Raystorm all lit up as well. What color LED are you using? I was thinking green to match the coolant, but it's hard to match certain shades of green. UV maybe?










Not sure. I ordered one uv 5mm led from swc.com and they sent me a blue one







. I might just go to the local Frys electronic store and get a bare green led for a few cents.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Not sure. I ordered one uv 5mm led from swc.com and they sent me a blue one







. I might just go to the local Frys electronic store and get a bare green led for a few cents.


I think I may have some extra 5mm UV LEDs from when I was experimenting with my orange Xigmatek fans. If I can find them I could drop a couple in the mail for you

EDIT: FYI, I've always bought my LEDs from superbrightleds.com. Big selection of all styles, from 3mm to SMD, reasonable prices, and fast, cheap shipping


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15464511*


Nice! I love watching your rig evolve.


----------



## Necrodox

Hey guys I'm looking to install a lock on my 800D for both side panels and I'd like to add wheels to my build, any recommendations?

I need these modifications complete for a LAN.









Kudos!


----------



## willistech

tis a sad day.... recognize your power supply wermad?







thanks again


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


tis a sad day.... recognize your power supply wermad?







thanks again





















You found a buyer?


----------



## willistech

no i'm keeping it just not for using at home on my personal computer. it will probably be used as some kind of a test box here to run VMs or Xen we'll see


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech;15475690*
> no i'm keeping it just not for using at home on my personal computer. it will probably be used as some kind of a test box here to run VMs or Xen we'll see


Nice









Well, I was hoping to get my rig up and running and the inevitable delays keep coming. Psu fan is rattling so I've sent in an rma request for that and Jab-tech didn't send me all the extensions I ordered. Still no reply from Corsair customer service. I might just call them since you can't pm CorsairGeorge anymore. (sigh)


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15477974*
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I was hoping to get my rig up and running and the inevitable delays keep coming. Psu fan is rattling so I've sent in an rma request for that and Jab-tech didn't send me all the extensions I ordered. Still no reply from Corsair customer service. I might just call them since you can't pm CorsairGeorge anymore. (sigh)


I have been trying to get parts from Corsair as well. It takes me five days to hear back from them through Tech Express. But I have been getting great results from sending e-mails to [email protected]. Usually get an answer within a few hours, or at least the next day.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilverSS/SC*


I have been trying to get parts from Corsair as well. It takes me five days to hear back from them through Tech Express. But I have been getting great results from sending e-mails to [email protected]. Usually get an answer within a few hours, or at least the next day.


That's the one. They usually assign you a case #. I've even submitted an additional request to find out what's going with my first request







. My previous requests have always been replied to very quickly, usually within 24hrs.

I recalled I have a crappy brand 800w psu lying around so I might be able to test my rig and ensure its working properly. Current psu is being sent off to rma.


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Yeah.....They are usually fast, but have been slower lately for some reason. But Corsair usually makes it right. I can't wait to get done with my current build. Will definitely post a build thread on OCN when I'm done, and also pictures here. Hoping to assemble it for the final time tomorrow night, leak test, then overclock. Love both of your builds Wermad.....very nice.


----------



## wermad

Does CorsairGeorge still roam this thread? I'm really surprised on the lack of communication from Corsair's customer service, for almost two weeks


----------



## willistech

he was posting in my 500R build thread for a couple days because i posted pics of the manufacturing issues that I had to fix. thread is pretty dead now though


----------



## tw33k

I'm thinking about grabbing an 800D but can someone tell me if the cover over the I/O ports can be removed easily?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k;15536994*
> I'm thinking about grabbing an 800D but can someone tell me if the cover over the I/O ports can be removed easily?


Haven't tried it but it looks like you can pull it off with a bit of effort. Its a simple design. Why remove it though? I keep mine open all the time


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15537473*
> Haven't tried it but it looks like you can pull it off with a bit of effort. Its a simple design. Why remove it though? I keep mine open all the time


If I buy the case I'd want that door opened all the time as well and I'd like the look of it better with the door off


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15534632*
> Does CorsairGeorge still roam this thread? I'm really surprised on the lack of communication from Corsair's customer service, for almost two weeks


You can contact him here:

[email protected]


----------



## willistech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tw33k*


If I buy the case I'd want that door opened all the time as well and I'd like the look of it better with the door off


are you thinking about going to water cooling? i would not recommend the 800D if you are going to try and air cool it.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech;15543844*
> are you thinking about going to water cooling? i would not recommend the 800D if you are going to try and air cool it.


Water cooling still needs good airflow to be effective so you can't really say that. With enough fans in the right places this case looks like it has great air flow


----------



## willistech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k;15546584*
> Water cooling still needs good airflow to be effective so you can't really say that. With enough fans in the right places this case looks like it has great air flow


i can tell you with experience that air cooling an 800D is a waste of your money. not going to argue it. there are better cases for air cooling. yes water cooling does need good airflow, but not nearly as much as trying to cool efficiently with only air.

pm me if you want links to help you out, but i still would not recommend it.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech;15546992*
> *i can tell you with experience that air cooling an 800D is a waste of your money*. not going to argue it. there are better cases for air cooling. yes water cooling does need good airflow, but not nearly as much as trying to cool efficiently with only air.


Not totally. Sure there are much, much better cases out there, but for a fairly high end PC, it still works great. I have:

Core i7 920 D0 @ 4ghz (1.27v)
TRUE Black
6gb RAM
GTX 570 SC
Xonar Essence
Corsair 800D

It keeps everything cool. CPU idles at 37c, 68c under load. GPU idles at 39c, load at 65c. So, yes not the best in the world, but I would say it works fine. It's a great looking case and if you like the aesthetics, it's worth a bash. Also leaves the option for WC later.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15538773*
> You can contact him here:
> 
> [email protected]


Thanks mate







, just sent him a message and hopefully he can find out what is going on. +1


----------



## langer1972

Can I join?


----------



## tw33k

I'm planning this...









The 3 on top will be CM 90CFM
The Silver Arrow has 2x TY-140s and a UK 3000
The rear will a UK 3000 on an adapter
There will be a CM 90CFM and a UK 3000 in the 5.25" bays and the same in the hotswap bays
Also, the side panel will have 4x Ap-121s on it


----------



## wermad

Yes









Got a reply Corsair customer service.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k;15549581*
> I'm planning this...


Looks awesome! Awaiting pics!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15549823*
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a reply Corsair customer service.


Nice!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15547568*
> Thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , just sent him a message and hopefully he can find out what is going on. +1


I'm having a similar problem with a question I had sent them over their website. It's been two weeks now,


----------



## langer1972

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


are you thinking about going to water cooling? i would not recommend the 800D if you are going to try and air cool it.


I am air all the way and I get great temps!


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wholeeo*


I'm having a similar problem with a question I had sent them over their website.  It's been two weeks now,










Try to email George: [email protected].

I got a reply right away and got the response I was looking for.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wholeeo*


I'm having a similar problem with a question I had sent them over their website. It's been two weeks now,











Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Try to email George: [email protected].

I got a reply right away and got the response I was looking for.


hopefully everything gets settled, there customer service is top notch. George helped me out with a few issues, new side panel, new clips, sata 3.0 mainboard and ram fan


----------



## neonlazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15464511*


Curious, What tubing connectors are those? I just bought a 800D and currently I just have 1/2 tubing just stuck on the radiator/pump..I trust they don't come off. lol

Ah Bitpower compression fittings? Just ordered a few


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonlazer;15558695*
> Curious, What tubing connectors are those? I just bought a 800D and currently I just have 1/2 tubing just stuck on the radiator/pump..I trust they don't come off. lol
> 
> Ah Bitpower compression fittings? Just ordered a few


Its Primochill 1/2x3/4 clear tube and TFC 1/2x3/4 compression fittings. I wish the tube was a bit more clear but so far its doing its job nicely.

As long as the tube sits flush on the bottom piece of the compression and you secure the top as best as possible and there's no tug, there should be no issues.


----------



## Mergatroid

So guys, sorry to stick my nose into your thread since I only have the little brother to the full tower cases. I was wondering though, if a person is willing to spend so much on a case (and great cases they are), and he wanted to air cool, would he not also be willing to perform a few small mods to improve airflow? On my 600T case, I cut a hole in the bottom so I could add another intake fan. Simple enough. Other things can be done to add fans in various locations to further improve airflow. Sure, you can say we're talking about a "stock" case, and that's a legitimate POV, but cutting a little hole and mounting a fan, or adding fans to drive bays or other locations are not hard things to do. My case is basically a "medium airflow" case, but it improved quite a bit by adding a few other fans. IMAO, I would say anyone using air flow cooling on this case should check their temps and add further cooling options if required, no?

Just one other little note guys. I wouldn't overuse that email address for CorsairGeorge, especially not with just a small tech question. I can't speak for him or Corsair, but I'm sure if I started getting too much email at a work email address for things that could be answered elsewhere, I might be tempted to abandon that email address if it was taking up too much of my time. After all, his job really isn't tech support (although he seems more than willing, but lets not over-work him and lose a good thing).


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


Just one other little note guys. I wouldn't overuse that email address for CorsairGeorge, especially not with just a small tech question. I can't speak for him or Corsair, but I'm sure if I started getting too much email at a work email address for things that could be answered elsewhere, I might be tempted to abandon that email address if it was taking up too much of my time. After all, his job really isn't tech support (although he seems more than willing, but lets not over-work him and lose a good thing).


This.

Please be courteous and don't over and improperly use CorsairGeorge's email address.

I myself only sent one message after almost two weeks of no reply from Corsair's customer service/tech support. This was out of desperation since the communication seemed to have stopped abruptly (very weird situation tbh).


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


So guys, sorry to stick my nose into your thread since I only have the little brother to the full tower cases. I was wondering though, if a person is willing to spend so much on a case (and great cases they are), and he wanted to air cool, would he not also be willing to perform a few small mods to improve airflow? On my 600T case, I cut a hole in the bottom so I could add another intake fan. Simple enough. Other things can be done to add fans in various locations to further improve airflow. Sure, you can say we're talking about a "stock" case, and that's a legitimate POV, but cutting a little hole and mounting a fan, or adding fans to drive bays or other locations are not hard things to do. My case is basically a "medium airflow" case, but it improved quite a bit by adding a few other fans. IMAO, I would say anyone using air flow cooling on this case should check their temps and add further cooling options if required, no?

Just one other little note guys. I wouldn't overuse that email address for CorsairGeorge, especially not with just a small tech question. I can't speak for him or Corsair, but I'm sure if I started getting too much email at a work email address for things that could be answered elsewhere, I might be tempted to abandon that email address if it was taking up too much of my time. After all, his job really isn't tech support (although he seems more than willing, but lets not over-work him and lose a good thing).


Well to be honest Im on air cooling right now and the only mod i got time/chance to do was take out the bottom HDD cage on the 800D and cut a hole from the from under the aluminum cover and added a 120mm fan and filter for intake


----------



## AlanScott

*Updated my rig recently, added a second 355 pump, new paint, Intel 510 ssd on the way.

















*


----------



## neonlazer

Very clean Alan! Yall are making me excited about getting my 800D..although I will probably start off stock..since I tore my thermaltake armor apart and now it looks ugly lol


----------



## Tnog

I'm jealous. Very nice setup AlanScott!!


----------



## wermad

That's is a uber look mate, nice job Alanscott.

I bought some acrylic some time ago that I hope to utilize soon like yours


----------



## AlanScott

thanks for the kind words everyone, Im just glad its done finally haha. I ended up ditching the acrylic (case was getting really flimsy) and going with steel panels and angle iron... the case is tank solid now. Now if only ivy bridge would come out already!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

My 800d


----------



## v1ral

All that on a 360 radiator?
Nice very clean


----------



## wermad

Smexy plumbing MrToo









Agreed w/ V1ral, very clean and tidy looking


----------



## morencyam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


My 800d









*double snip*


Very clean looking loop. I like the bends in the tubing path to and from the radiator. Straight tubing is all well and good, but there's something about curvy tubing paths that just really appeal to me. The only thing I would change though is the power cable for the top GPU. I would bring it out the grommet near the sata cables. Here's what I did with mine


----------



## neonlazer

Hey guys, just received my 800D 2 hours ago and im already digging in to the fun of REAL cable management, so far so good!(minus my 24pin MB power..looks fugly with colors..yea..maybe ill sleeve it a few years lol) but so far this is what i have









I have two questions, I know it has been mentioned somewhere in this thread already about the Sata 3 upgrade, Wish there was an easy way to distinguish between the Sata 2 and 3 boards. Mine does not look like the upgrade on Corsair's site, that mean I probably need to buy the upgrade?(as if i didnt spend enough on the case alone XD ) and secondly, how do you take the front panels out? I am being gentle with this case since its so expensive..hahaha!


----------



## Alex132

Nice rig and you might wanna not use a flash to take pics, makes things look weird


----------



## morencyam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alex132*


Nice rig and you might wanna not use a flash to take pics, makes things look weird










Confusing since both neon and I used a flash in our pictures. How about one without the flash then


----------



## neonlazer

Haha.. it was taken with my cell phone...and its a work in progress so i was too lazy to turn off flash. Ill take plenty of pics when its done with a REAL camera.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## morencyam

neon - I just noticed you have the two outer fans on the radiator as push exhaust and the middle as pull intake? Any specific reasoning behind that just out of curiosity?


----------



## AlanScott

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morencyam*












Who makes that res?


----------



## neonlazer

That's 3 120s on a triple Rad







fit up there beautifully!
OH WAIT lmao I did put one upside down...hahaha nice catch! I will fix that when i get home!
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## morencyam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlanScott*


Who makes that res?


It's a Lund-Tech PomPlex. I couldn't find it sold anywhere in the States, so I ordered it from a UK site. After exchange rate and shipping it still came out cheaper than a 250mL FrozenQ Liquid Fusion, which was my second choice. I've only seen maybe 3 or 4 other build here with that res
BTW, Alan, you're build is incredible. I've been watching it progress from the very beginning since we both started our 700d build around the same time and the transformation of your case has been a real treat to watch. Great work!







:


----------



## neonlazer

Has anyone figured out how to take the front 5.2in panels out? Wouldn't mind installing my reservoir without breaking something







I don't see an obvious clip holding it on...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonlazer;15584764*
> Has anyone figured out how to take the front 5.2in panels out? Wouldn't mind installing my reservoir without breaking something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see an obvious clip holding it on...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Have you pulled the front cover off?


----------



## neonlazer

Yep! Figured it out after going a little googling..I wanted to make sure i did it right cause i hate to break something so soon. And just that front cover weighs as much as my old case


----------



## Shoulon

Anyone happen to know if corsair plans to release a new Full Tower to be a predecessor of the Obsidian? I'll be making a new build very very soon and would defiantly hold off if corsair plans to release a new one soon.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoulon;15587484*
> Anyone happen to know if corsair plans to release a new Full Tower to be a predecessor of the Obsidian? I'll be making a new build very very soon and would defiantly hold off if corsair plans to release a new one soon.


Not likely









Corsair noted that the 800/700D are a very small percentage of its sales. So there's really no rush for them to make a new one anytime soon. I think the 800D has been out ~2 years. As you can see from their multiple mid-towers, that market has more potential. Give it a couple of years and there's a chance something will come up. Though, I suspect a refresher is probably more likely.


----------



## Shoulon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15587655*
> Not likely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair noted that the 800/700D are a very small percentage of its sales. So there's really no rush for them to make a new one anytime soon. I think the 800D has been out ~2 years. As you can see from their multiple mid-towers, that market has more potential. Give it a couple of years and there's a chance something will come up. Though, I suspect a refresher is probably more likely.


That's what i figured. owell. Look's like i'll be added to this list by the end of this coming week









With pic's of course.


----------



## cyberbeat

yea, I think the 800D will be here for a while, as they have only just refreshed it with USB3, and sata6 recently


----------



## Shoulon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberbeat;15587874*
> yea, I think the 800D will be here for a while, as they have only just refreshed it with USB3, and sata6 recently


So by that u mean I could get lucky to find a batch with them already installed?


----------



## cyberbeat

pretty much every one sold now has that, it's been a few months IIRC since it came through. Check with the retailer too if you want, they should be able to tell you.
Even if it doesn't come with them, just contact Corsair, they will probably just send you the parts







They're awesome like that


----------



## neonlazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberbeat;15587996*
> pretty much every one sold now has that, it's been a few months IIRC since it came through. Check with the retailer too if you want, they should be able to tell you.
> Even if it doesn't come with them, just contact Corsair, they will probably just send you the parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're awesome like that


Any idea how to tell if its Sata 3? Doesn't seem to have any indication on which..but it doesn't look like the sata 3 upgrade on the website..the connectors are vertical instead of horizontal. Was planning to email corsair tonight to ask.


----------



## Fan o' water

Mild Mod - a work in porgress.

Using an 280mm SR-1 radiator, so I had to put the fans outside the case. But I wanted it to be different anyway. Hot swap caddy is gone too - didn't need it. More modding coming over the holidays.


----------



## Shoulon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fan o' water*


Mild Mod - a work in porgress.

Using an 280mm SR-1 radiator, so I had to put the fans outside the case. But I wanted it to be different anyway. Hot swap caddy is gone too - didn't need it. More modding coming over the holidays.


likin the workspace.


----------



## Fan o' water

Thanks Shoulon.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neonlazer*


Any idea how to tell if its Sata 3? Doesn't seem to have any indication on which..but it doesn't look like the sata 3 upgrade on the website..the connectors are vertical instead of horizontal. Was planning to email corsair tonight to ask.


Only if you can see it in person. And they let you take the tape off of the front panel cover to see if it has the blue SATA III ports.
Then again, mine wasn't listed as an 800D. It's listed as 800DW. Maybe that is an indication of the new version. Somebody at the Corsair forum can probably tell you for sure. http://forum.corsair.com/v2/index.php


----------



## cyberbeat

Needed somewhere to put my PC, while I mod my 800D...
I have no case that can hold all this stuff other than my 800D


----------



## solsamurai

Lol, looks like you killed someone's rig and threw it's guts on the table!


----------



## Sistum Id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> My 800d


Concert walls? What do you live in, a fallout shelter of some sort?


----------



## solsamurai

Maybe the basement?


----------



## Oberon

Newly built

NZXT Controller doesn't lock into place however... any tips?


----------



## solsamurai

You mean you can't screw it in?


----------



## wermad

New sata6 backplate doesn't work. What a pita to get it on and remove it (my res is next to it). What's going on Corsair







?!?!!?!?!?

Rig is complete, for now


----------



## Oupavoc

what bad luck werman, hopefully they could fix this for you.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

That's really strange. I assume you put power to it and all - we've never had a bad one that I know of yet, but I suppose anything can be bad. We'll gladly replace it for you - file an RMA and if you have any issues just drop me an email: [email protected]


----------



## wermad

Thanks,

I tried the backplate outside and tested the included power cord. The power cable works fine but none of the sata ports worked. I tested my Hitachi mech hdd and it didn't fire up on any of the ports. I'm back to the old sata ports and they are working fine.


----------



## Spectrus77

New upgrade, new photos.... ops, new downgrade, new photos...enjoy


----------



## Mergatroid

I soooo like that 650D.....


----------



## Lu(ky

Quick question about the Corsair 800D and a Swiftech 320 radiator at the top. Does anyone know what screws to use to mount to the top of this case? I will be using the radiator at the top with the fans pushing the hot air thru the rad..

Thanks


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Quick question about the Corsair 800D and a Swiftech 320 radiator at the top. Does anyone know what screws to use to mount to the top of this case? I will be using the radiator at the top with the fans pushing the hot air thru the rad..
> Thanks


#6-32, keep them ~ 5-6mm. If you have hex motherboard screws, they work too (that's what I use to hold my mcr420). Most rads have 5mm of space for the screw.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectrus77*
> 
> New upgrade, new photos.... ops, new downgrade, new photos...enjoy


Awesome, i like it. only thing out of place is that purple sticker on the psu lol


----------



## Cotton

The rig is looking great Wermad









Im glad you went with Mayhems.


----------



## Danzilla

Can I please join


----------



## WizrdSleevz

@ Danzilla, looks awesome man. Hopefully one day mines will look like that









Heres my semi-finished 650D, still need little things like sleeving.
Lemme know what you guys think















(sorry for crappy pics, they're from my phone)


----------



## tsukai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Danzilla, looks awesome man. Hopefully one day mines will look like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my semi-finished 650D, still need little things like sleeving.
> Lemme know what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*
> 
> (sorry for crappy pics, they're from my phone)


I really like the look of this. Nice and clean.


----------



## wermad

Got a quick reply from customer support and I'm getting a new sata6 backplate


----------



## Celcius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Heres my semi-finished 650D, still need little things like sleeving.
> Lemme know what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for crappy pics, they're from my phone)


Nice build. If you add backplates on the videocards it would be perfect


----------



## ChosenLord

Hey Guys, revamped the 800D

New tubes, new layout, new GPUS!!


----------



## Oberon

Here's mine!

Sorry for the **** photo, it was taken via my iPod


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> #6-32, keep them ~ 5-6mm. If you have hex motherboard screws, they work too (that's what I use to hold my mcr420). Most rads have 5mm of space for the screw.


Thanks found some nice black 6-32 for top looks great..

But I have another question regarding this 800D case. This is my friends case and he had this at his house forever and I just finally got it this weekend to start throwing in the H20 setup. And he said this case did not come with the front USB 3.0 (2xBlue front panel) setup along with the SATA 6GBPS kit. So I ordered the upgrade kit for the front and the SATA as well.

Then after getting the case I found it already had the front USB 3.0 front panel installed aready, I also looked at the SATA 6GBPS panel and it is the same number as the one I received for the upgrade so I assume because I received the front USB 3.0 it should be a SATA 6GBPS below correct????

Thanks


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Thanks found some nice black 6-32 for top looks great..
> But I have another question regarding this 800D case. This is my friends case and he had this at his house forever and I just finally got it this weekend to start throwing in the H20 setup. And he said this case did not come with the front USB 3.0 (2xBlue front panel) setup along with the SATA 6GBPS kit. So I ordered the upgrade kit for the front and the SATA as well.
> 
> Then after getting the case I found it already had the front USB 3.0 front panel installed aready, I also looked at the SATA 6GBPS panel and it is the same number as the one I received for the upgrade so I assume because I received the front USB 3.0 it should be a SATA 6GBPS below correct????
> Thanks


Excellent









Corsair has been including the usb 3.0 i/o panel and sata6 backplate this year. I got my 800D in 2010 and it came with the usb 2.0 and the sata3 backplates (sata6 is one large backplate as opposed to the old sata3 which were individual pcb plates). I have the usb 3.0 but since I have no device that is usb 3.0 I haven't installed it. I installed my sata 6 backplate and it didn't work so I have Corsair customer service sending a new one.

I would keep the parts as spares or sell them to anyone who wants to update their 800 (usb and/or sata) or 700 (usb only).

Any one know what's a good cleaner to get the smudges and smears (mostly from my hands







) of the case's finish? I tried multiple purpose cleaner but it streaks a lot


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Excellent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair has been including the usb 3.0 i/o panel and sata6 backplate this year. I got my 800D in 2010 and it came with the usb 2.0 and the sata3 backplates (sata6 is one large backplate as opposed to the old sata3 which were individual pcb plates). I have the usb 3.0 but since I have no device that is usb 3.0 I haven't installed it. I installed my sata 6 backplate and it didn't work so I have Corsair customer service sending a new one.
> I would keep the parts as spares or sell them to anyone who wants to update their 800 (usb and/or sata) or 700 (usb only).
> Any one know what's a good cleaner to get the smudges and smears (mostly from my hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) of the case's finish? I tried multiple purpose cleaner but it streaks a lot


Thanks for reply..

Well there went $35 down the drain... For the upgrade kits that I didn't even need.


----------



## WUZAP

I want to join!!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChosenLord*
> 
> Hey Guys, revamped the 800D
> New tubes, new layout, new GPUS!!


That looks really awesome. Love the red on black. Nice job.


----------



## erayser

Just completed my first build...








The 800D was a great case for me to learn about modding, and building a computer.


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That looks really awesome. Love the red on black. Nice job.


Thanks man, it was kind of unintentional, until i realised that all my stuff was black and red, so i decided to get red tubes just to make it look intentional..


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> Just completed my first build...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 800D was a great case for me to learn about modding, and building a computer.


That was your first build?

Wow.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That was your first build?
> Wow.


Seriously! My first build totally sucks compared to this monster!


----------



## Aposphet

Question about the 800D,

I heard Corsair is already shipping 800D's with the SATA 6GB and USB3.0 upgrades, how do you know if you have the upgrade based upon the packaging on the box?

I want to get one at MicroCenter, out of convinence, if I can tell by the box and it doesn't have it I'll just get it over on newegg.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

The box hasn't changed, but if you get one that doesn't have the SATA 6 or USB 3, I'll send them to you for free.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The box hasn't changed, but if you get one that doesn't have the SATA 6 or USB 3, I'll send them to you for free.


Really? I'm ordering one soon so that's great news to me. Thanks.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The box hasn't changed, but if you get one that doesn't have the SATA 6 or USB 3, I'll send them to you for free.


Always wondered about whether Corsair RMA Support and how it applies with "Rest-of-World"

eg; I am in South Africa and my HX850 fails within it's 7 year warranty period. How would I contact Corsair for a replacement / would they actually ship it to South Africa?


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Always wondered about whether Corsair RMA Support and how it applies with "Rest-of-World"
> eg; I am in South Africa and my HX850 fails within it's 7 year warranty period. How would I contact Corsair for a replacement / would they actually ship it to South Africa?


Through the website, they'll give you an address to send it to and you'll get one back within a 14 days... its worked EVERY time for me, regardless of damage and timescale, LOVE them for this VERY reason.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChosenLord*
> 
> Through the website, they'll give you an address to send it to and you'll get one back within a 14 days... its worked EVERY time for me, regardless of damage and timescale, LOVE them for this VERY reason.


Awesome! Corsair warranty <3


----------



## cre3d

I just ordered a 650D to finally replace this annoyingly difficult albeit sturdy and reliable Antec 300 and was wondering if the USB3 front ports on the 650D have a motherboard header or if they are the loop-back variety that you have to plug into the back of the motherboard?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cre3d*
> 
> I just ordered a 650D to finally replace this annoyingly difficult albeit sturdy and reliable Antec 300 and was wondering if the USB3 front ports on the 650D have a motherboard header or if they are the loop-back variety that you have to plug into the back of the motherboard?


Male "loop-back" connections to the rear i/o of your mb's usb 3.0 ports:


----------



## Mergatroid

If you dig around earlier posts you will find an adapter that will convert that to internal headers.

Lol, here's one:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13792/ele-932/FrozenCPU_USB_30_20-Pin_to_Dual_USB_30_External_Female_FCUC-01.html?tl=g2c539s98


----------



## cre3d

Thanks guys, I was hoping they had upgraded the original design but I guess not. My P8Z68-V did come with a usb3 bracket that I should be able to use for this.


----------



## eduardmc

800d Owner

I have finished my loop and looking at this pic you might find that there something definitly wrong.

my loop has, RX480 - RX240, Cpu blocks, 2x - Gpu blocks - pump and reservoir combo.

Now half of the tubing are not visible in my case (love this case)

this time i tried having a clean watercooling look and i manage to do it.

All i need is the sleeving which will do it in a week or so. Don't mind the pics cause my phone cam makes looks really bad and bluesh. It looks so much better in person.


----------



## cre3d

Another question for the 650D owners. This time regarding case fans; Do TY-140's fit in the front/top/rear spots? I know they have 120mm hole spacing (on the fans) but the actual dimensions are still that of a 140mm fan and I'm wondering if they'll be able to fit next to each other using the 120mm hole mounts. Are there better fans in terms of silent performance I should be looking at? Trying to stay <$20/fan.


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cre3d*
> 
> Another question for the 650D owners. This time regarding case fans; Do TY-140's fit in the front/top/rear spots? I know they have 120mm hole spacing (on the fans) but the actual dimensions are still that of a 140mm fan and I'm wondering if they'll be able to fit next to each other using the 120mm hole mounts. Are there better fans in terms of silent performance I should be looking at? Trying to stay <$20/fan.


Hope this helps:
(please ignore my terrible pic as it's only to try and help)

This is my 2x120mm GT ap-14's up top on my 650D. It looks like the 140mm sized fans won't work together in the 120mm mounts. Would it work with minor mods on the grille holes? Probably. Worth modding for fans? not IMO.

I would just find some decent 120mm fans for up top. As far as good ones under 20$ each, check out yate loons or noctua? I have GT ap-14s and ap-15s in my build, and I love them but they don't fit the $ requirements.

Good luck!!


----------



## octiny

Finished my new build with the 650D couple days ago, thought I'd post some pics!









Oh and by the way, my desk is actually black, it turned brown with flash lol







.


----------



## cre3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Hope this helps:
> (please ignore my terrible pic as it's only to try and help)
> This is my 2x120mm GT ap-14's up top on my 650D. It looks like the 140mm sized fans won't work together in the 120mm mounts. Would it work with minor mods on the grille holes? Probably. Worth modding for fans? not IMO.
> I would just find some decent 120mm fans for up top. As far as good ones under 20$ each, check out yate loons or noctua? I have GT ap-14s and ap-15s in my build, and I love them but they don't fit the $ requirements.
> Good luck!!


This does help, thank you! I might do 3x140mm TY-140's in the front of the case as intakes since that's what I tend to hear the most as it's only about 2 feet from my right ear. I might even just do a single TY-140 in the "front" top position as an intake to feed the cpu heatsink with fresh air and block off the other top fan mount that's more towards the rear of the case.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cre3d*
> 
> Another question for the 650D owners. This time regarding case fans; *Do TY-140's fit in the front/top/rear spots?* I know they have 120mm hole spacing (on the fans) but the actual dimensions are still that of a 140mm fan and I'm wondering if they'll be able to fit next to each other using the 120mm hole mounts. Are there better fans in terms of silent performance I should be looking at? Trying to stay <$20/fan.


Two TY-140's can fit up top. There was a post around 20+ pages ago with pics of just that.







It looked like he used screws and zipties to hold them in place.


----------



## LiquidHaus

hey guys, i ordered my 800d earlier today during a cyber monday sale on amazon. got it for 235









normally i'm kind of a creep when i do my research; i don't ask too many questions or talk to people about plans and such.
but i have a question about the 800d that i cant figure out:
the hot swap bay door on the front panel... is that 140mm? meaning could i theoretically take the door off, find a nice clean looking 140mm fan grill and throw a 140mm fan in there to bring in cool air from the front of the case? i'd appreciate the help, thanks.


----------



## tw33k

You can only fit a 120mm fan in the 5.25" bay so there's no way you'll get a 140mm in a 3.5" hot swap bay. More like 80mm-92mm


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> You can only fit a 120mm fan in the 5.25" bay so there's no way you'll get a 140mm in a 3.5" hot swap bay. More like 80mm-92mm


i dont know if i made myself clear, and i say that because i have seen a 120mm fan in place of the bay door and it was smaller than the bay door, but i would essentially be doing the same thing; taking the bay DOOR off, and replacing it with a 140mm fan. not necessarily just putting a fan in the bay like you're suggesting. im not talking about the bay per se, but the bay DOOR and it's size relative to a 140mm size fan or similar.


----------



## wermad

Fans on the hdd cages are pretty pointless. There are so many obstructions from the structure of the cages that airflow is severely affected. On top of that, hdd just need adequate cooling. If you are worried that much about cooling it mount the hdd in the 5.25 bays. I'm all for looks but the hdd cage is not in dire need of cooling.

I will admit that fan on the hot swap bay would look awesome


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Fans on the hdd cages are pretty pointless. There are so many obstructions from the structure of the cages that airflow is severely affected. On top of that, hdd just need adequate cooling. If you are worried that much about cooling it mount the hdd in the 5.25 bays. I'm all for looks but the hdd cage is not in dire need of cooling.
> I will admit that fan on the hot swap bay would look awesome


not necessarily. in the 700d the hdd's sit perpendicular with what would be air flow from a 140mm fan. the 800d hdd's sit horizontal, and because i'll only be using 1 or 2 drives, i could still get a good amount of air flow in the case. now i haven't said anything about it yet, i should have in the beginning but i plan on removing the hot swap feature from the case. i dont need/want it. this will open up the bay so it's not fully enclosed, therefore air could be transferred into the case from the front panel.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> now i haven't said anything about it yet, i should have in the beginning but i plan on removing the hot swap feature from the case. i dont need/want it. this will open up the bay so it's not fully enclosed, therefore air could be transferred into the case from the front panel.


Makes sense now. So, you looking to remove the hdd and add a fan to improve airflow through the case? I know the 700d has a solid front panel but if you contact Corsair, they might send you an 800D panel. Then use opening from the hot swap bay door with some mesh (or cut the door) to install the fan.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Makes sense now. So, you looking to remove the hdd and add a fan to improve airflow through the case? I know the 700d has a solid front panel but if you contact Corsair, they might send you an 800D panel. Then use opening from the hot swap bay door with some mesh (or cut the door) to install the fan.


yes sir that is the plan, and im planning all of this work even before getting my hands on the case lol. i actually ordered the 800d from amazon on monday. the reason i was explaining the 700d/800d differences is because the 800d hdd design will actually help me out in this pursuit versus the 700d. BUT i had no idea that there may lie a possibility into getting a 700d front panel, that would be pretty sweet.

i'll probably stick with the 800d front panel though and attempt my plan but i was just curious if anyone has tried sizing the front bay door up to a 140mm fan, and if it is a good fit, i'll order the parts necessary when i order the first phase of water cooling components on the 10th.
i have big build planned out that'll stretch the course of december to march.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> yes sir that is the plan, and im planning all of this work even before getting my hands on the case lol. i actually ordered the 800d from amazon on monday. the reason i was explaining the 700d/800d differences is because the 800d hdd design will actually help me out in this pursuit versus the 700d. BUT i had no idea that there may lie a possibility into getting a 700d front panel, that would be pretty sweet.
> i'll probably stick with the 800d front panel though and attempt my plan but i was just curious if anyone has tried sizing the front bay door up to a 140mm fan, and if it is a good fit, i'll order the parts necessary when i order the first phase of water cooling components on the 10th.
> i have big build planned out that'll stretch the course of december to march.


Ill measure mine for your. One advised on removing the hot-swap bays from the 800D, take your time since its complicated as heck!


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Ill measure mine for your. One advised on removing the hot-swap bays from the 800D, take your time since its complicated as heck!


cool, thanks man. yeah i'll definitely be care i dont plan on screwing up my brand new beautiful case haha.


----------



## tw33k

This post makes me think 140mm is too big


----------



## wermad

The hot swap bay door is 150mmx165mm.

@Tw33k, I think he's planning to remove the hot swap bays all together.


----------



## Murlocke

I just got my 800D today. I know that the latest revisions come with USB3.0 and SATA6 hotswap bays. I do indeed have 2x USB 3.0 in the front, so thats covered.. however I'm unable to see any marks on the hotswap bays.

I assume they are the upgraded SATA6 version, but i'd like to make sure. I won't actually be putting hard drives in this for awhile... I still need to build my loop and leak test.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I just got my 800D today. I know that the latest revisions come with USB3.0 and SATA6 hotswap bays. I do indeed have 2x USB 3.0 in the front, so thats covered.. however I'm unable to see any marks on the hotswap bays.
> I assume they are the upgraded SATA6 version, but i'd like to make sure. I won't actually be putting hard drives in this for awhile... I still need to build my loop and leak test.


The orginal Sata3 system has four individual pcb boards with four sata ports and four power ports. The new Sata6 is a *single* solid pcb with *four* sata ports and *one* sata power port.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The hot swap bay door is 150mmx165mm.
> @Tw33k, I think he's planning to remove the hot swap bays all together.


Sorry if I'm not understanding properly but looking at the link I posted above even removing the whole bay, isn't the space still only as wide as a 3.5" HDD? I'm planning on getting this case and want to do the same thing and if it will fit a 120mm/140mm fan great but it just doesn't look like it will.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Sorry if I'm not understanding properly but looking at the link I posted above even removing the whole bay, isn't the space still only as wide as a 3.5" HDD? I'm planning on getting this case and want to do the same thing and if it will fit a 120mm/140mm fan great but it just doesn't look like it will.


There's a gap in the front panel (that's how I routed the psu exhaust for my front mounted psu). I'll measure it but it looks like you might be able to fit a 25-20mm thick fan.


----------



## Murlocke

Does anyone else's plastic devices... well.. kinda suck? This is my only gripe so far with the case.

My mobo tray door is just terrible. It sits on there, move the case 3 inches and it falls, seems to be no way to latch it correctly. Manual doesn't mention it. SATA cover/HD Fan cover don't really latch in place. They don't fully "lock", only part way.. not much force to yank them out. When moving the case around I could see them falling out of place.

I'll probably just keep the mobo tray door off the case... but it seems like they put it there for a reason.. so the HD fan can blow air out the back. The tray is unacceptable, the SATA/HD covers are OK, but I did expect a tighter fit on a $250 case.

EDIT: I notice there a feet there beneath the window, my plastic thing has no such thing.. Did I get a unfinished piece?

EDIT2: It's faulty, just compared with a video.. going to have to call corsair to send me a replacement part.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Does anyone else's plastic devices... well.. kinda suck? This is my only gripe so far with the case.
> My mobo tray door is just terrible. It sits on there, move the case 3 inches and it falls, seems to be no way to latch it correctly. Manual doesn't mention it. SATA cover/HD Fan cover don't really latch in place. They don't fully "lock", only part way.. not much force to yank them out. When moving the case around I could see them falling out of place.
> I'll probably just keep the mobo tray door off the case... but it seems like they put it there for a reason.. so the HD fan can blow air out the back. The tray is unacceptable, the SATA/HD covers are OK, but I did expect a tighter fit on a $250 case.
> EDIT: I notice there a feet there beneath the window, my plastic thing has no such thing.. Did I get a unfinished piece?
> EDIT2: It's faulty, just compared with a video.. going to have to call corsair to send me a replacement part.


They'll take care of you, especially if this is a new unit. Did you try amazon? They are also really good and they might just send you a return label and a new unit.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Sorry if I'm not understanding properly but looking at the link I posted above even removing the whole bay, isn't the space still only as wide as a 3.5" HDD? I'm planning on getting this case and want to do the same thing and if it will fit a 120mm/140mm fan great but it just doesn't look like it will.


okay check this out. i made a quick paint sketch of what is going on in my head about sizing and fitting the 140mm fan. that link you posted, is the size of the hole without the front panel. the front panel hole has a frame around the cutout in the shell of the case that you then attach the door to.

here's what im thinkin':








you see in the picture the three different colors based on different "frames" behind the bay door that i would be removing. i would be okay with cutting the front panel "frames" out to fit the fan with a grill over it, though i would also be worried about it being flush with the panel in the end.


----------



## wermad

Even if you plan not to cut the case's front frame, it'll block a few mm off the 140mm fan. Its a minute loss, though you gain the benefit of not chopping up the case (good for resale value). If you want full potential, a 120mm fan should not have many obstructions.

Check out my build log. I had at one point, turned the hot swap bay 90° and there was a gap left to fit a 140mm fan:

http://www.overclock.net/t/869446/corsair-800d-water-build-modded-for-two-480mm-radiators-final-incarnation


----------



## LiquidHaus

yeah, i figure on losing a few millimeters from the 140mm. so what i could do as an option is using a 120mm fan, with a 140mm grill so it fills the gap perfectly, as close as it can get, you know? rather than a 120mm grill.

lol i wanna like, place one of my hdd's vertically next to the 240 rad i'll be putting at the bottom of the case so i can get some more room/airflow for the fan. i'd really like to have a front intake of some sort for this case.

yeah wermad i've been following that thread of yours for some time now haha but usually my first instinct isn't to post. idk why but now that i have im glad to contribute.

anyway, i actually haven't dealt with 140mm fans before. what are the db:cfm differences vs 120mm fans? my goal for this build is silent, excellent cooling with low airflow.
hence why my rads will be the sr1 series









this is the link to my new build thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1177043/build-log-narada-800d


----------



## eduardmc

lol, i almost went crazy, i thought this guys was selling 800D case for $37 until i read "front panel"








Still is a pretty good price for the front panel.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270861855272?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> lol, i almost went crazy, i thought this guys was selling 800D case for $37 until i read "front panel"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still is a pretty good price for the front panel.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270861855272?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1287


Contact corsair customer service and they can send you a new one for free


----------



## The Muffin Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Contact corsair customer service and they can send you a new one for free


Yea theyre amazingly good, the little green circle around the headset input on the front panel of mine broke off so they're sending me a new usb3.0 version no questions asked!


----------



## audukent

Add me to the list!


----------



## The Muffin Man

Add me to the list please! not 100% complete, but close enough for some pics







. It's the 700d with a complete smoked acrylic side panel


not sure on lighting, might want to get some UV led strips, and I want to find a better way to hide the cathodes.... suggestions?


----------



## Oupavoc

List updated
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Contact corsair customer service and they can send you a new one for free


actually i need to do this, my front panel accidentally got damaged while removing, will see if I could get a replacement.


----------



## eduardmc

EDIT: posted new pic a few post down


----------



## nerdybeat

@eduardmc Great lookin build.


----------



## eduardmc

Took some photos of my rig using my casio exilim instead of my crappy cell. Here they are......


----------



## solsamurai

Very nice.


----------



## Oupavoc

Updated list, nice pics


----------



## Mergatroid

Sweet man, nice job...


----------



## Deep1923

hi there..today i want to show you my pc..it is not finished...i have already ordered two Matrix 580 GTX and AX850 PSU









System:

i7 2600K @4,5GHz @1,23V @ Prolimatech Mega Shadow @beQuiet SilentWing USC
ASUS Maximus IV Extreme Z
4x4GB Teamgroup ( they worked out..will change them with dominators in black)
ASUS 580 GTX DirectCU2


----------



## tw33k

Finally ordered an 800D and Corsair are sending me a USB 3.0 front I/O panel free.


----------



## Oberon

you're getting the upgrade kits free?

I emailed corsair about it when i purchased my upgrade kits and they weren't exactly friendly about it.

their reply was: "just go buy it."


----------



## tw33k

The guy that answered my email was very helpful. I could have got a 6GBs hot swap upgrade as well but I'm going to remove it and put fans there


----------



## Deep1923




----------



## Skips

Hey guys! I'm new here, just wanted to kick things off with posting my rig. I love my 800D!


----------



## tw33k

My 800D arrived today. The box is huge! Turns out I didn't need the I/O panel upgrade. It already has USB 3.0 ports installed. I'm waiting on more parts before I can move the components out of my Storm Sniper and into this.


----------



## solsamurai

Going to be awesome!


----------



## Alex132

Haven't posted in a long time here









Anyway here is my rig so far









Love the 800D <3


----------



## wermad

Thanks for the help and support guys! I've sold my beloved 800D. I do have a new case but I'm seriously thinking of relinquishing that one for something different







.

-wermad


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Thanks for the help and support guys! I've sold my beloved 800D. I do have a new case but I'm seriously thinking of relinquishing that one for something different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> -wermad


Congrats on the sale! What are you eying instead of the XSPC?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*
> 
> Congrats on the sale! What are you eying instead of the XSPC?


Not sure yet but I do want some very flexible. One interesting case that caught my eye is the Azza Fusion 4000


----------



## Raedyn

Hi guys,

I recently replaced my old case with a 650D and I am glad I did. This is a great case. Please add me to the club.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Thanks for the help and support guys! I've sold my beloved 800D. I do have a new case but I'm seriously thinking of relinquishing that one for something different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> -wermad


Any mods of the 690II or are you just running on stock til you move to something new?


----------



## jellis142

No idea if this is the right place to ask this, but does anybody know if an E-ATX will fit comfortably in a 650D? Motherboard in question is an X79 Rampage IV Extreme. Thank you beforehand


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Any mods of the 690II or are you just running on stock til you move to something new?


Just stock for now. Its a nice mid tower and very water friendly (as you probably know







). I'm planning an RS240 for the top and an RX240 at the bottom with a bay res/pump unit. I wanted the Nvidia ed but I can't stand the green bay trays, so I went with the standard black ed. I'm hoping I can get the usb 3.0 ed.

I'll keep hanging around this thread to help out as much as I can if no one minds


----------



## Z Overlord

Guys make sure to review it:

http://www.overclock.net/products/corsair-cc800dw-obsidian-800d-black-aluminum-full-tower-atx-enthusiast-case


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Just stock for now. Its a nice mid tower and very water friendly (as you probably know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I'm planning an RS240 for the top and an RX240 at the bottom with a bay res/pump unit. I wanted the Nvidia ed but I can't stand the green bay trays, so I went with the standard black ed. I'm hoping I can get the usb 3.0 ed.
> I'll keep hanging around this thread to help out as much as I can if no one minds


Just one 470 or all 3?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Just one 470 or all 3?


Two and my SB.


----------



## importflip

In please.


----------



## Adversity

Seeing these cases makes me want to buy one so bad!

Do you guys all put them up on your computer desk?


----------



## jmcu

I do.. love lookin at it


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcu*
> 
> I do.. love lookin at it


Carbon fiber?

Me gusta

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adversity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcu*
> 
> I do.. love lookin at it


Really nice!! What tablet is in there, and does it charge from there? I wish I could come up with something cool like that for my iPad.


----------



## jmcu

Thanks,thanks..
Yes carbon fiber film.
Not a tablet.. it is a 7" monitor.
I rewired it to run through a molex connector.
( you can see it here
http://tgyclan.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=338/ )
I have made alot of changes to this rig and finally got it like I wanted..


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcu*
> 
> Thanks,thanks..
> Yes carbon fiber film.
> Not a tablet.. it is a 7" monitor.
> I rewired it to run through a molex connector.
> ( you can see it here
> http://tgyclan.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=338/ )
> I have made alot of changes to this rig and finally got it like I wanted..


I would ask why, but I think I understand completely. Why not watch mythbusters and scooby doo out of the side of your computer. But I think it would be equally awesome as a tablet show/charge area too.


----------



## enri95

Are the cables of TX 650 long enough for 800D

My current PSU Antec EA 650W cables are so short that it barely reaches stuff on my antec 300 (mid tower case).

So I'm looking for a PSU that has long cables.

Any help?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95*
> 
> Are the cables of TX 650 long enough for 800D
> 
> My current PSU Antec EA 650W cables are so short that it barely reaches stuff on my antec 300 (mid tower case).
> 
> So I'm looking for a PSU that has long cables.
> 
> Any help?


Most cables can be routed and stretched to fit. The only one that not reach id the cpu cable, but Corsair gives you an extension.


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated, amazing build guys


----------



## kzinti1

The only 2 problems I have with these Obsidian 700D and 800D and 800DW's is hiding the reset button behind the front panel. It should've been placed below the Start button and then below the HDD activity light.

I also would've appreciated a square side panel window, but that's aesthetics and not really anything to do with function. I can't see the codes on my motherboard with this weird shaped window. I see no reason that the windows should extend so far down that the power supply compartment is exposed. There's a lot of wiring showing that didn't have to be. I have a pair of spare, solid left side panels, but since they're made of such tough steel they can't be easily modded. These left side panels, or even both, could've been easily manufactured using aluminum. The cost wouldn't have been too expensive to fabricate and I wouldn't hesitate modding the left side panel to what I'd like if only it were aluminum.

Well, hell, since I've started I keep thinking of other things I would've liked to have been done to the stock cases. There is nowhere near enough space behind the right panel, behind the mobo, to easily arrange and hide all of the wiring. One half of an inch would've been nice and a full inch would've been even better. I'm certainly no expert on hiding wiring, but I could've done so much better if there were just a little more room in which to hide the excess wiring.

No on-board speaker for beep codes should've been there from the start. It took me a week of searching and asking around to find a speaker that would mount on the mobo header for an internal speaker. The mobo companies have a very good reason for not putting a speaker on these new mobo's. They simply haven't the spare room on the boards with all the things that are now necessary for modern mobo's. Of course, the mobo manufacturers should include a speaker with their mobo accessory packages, but Corsair could also have easily and cheaply added an internal speaker to their cases. Their cases are generally not cheap at all. We should receive these speakers with our new cases.

The locking mechanism for the side panels are nice, except when there are too many cables behind the right side panel. A little wider flange at the back of just the right side panel would've been perfect so we'd have enough room to drill and tap the panel and case for adding thumbscrews. Still my favorite way to secure side panels.

The other problem isn't the case, it's the cable lengths of the Corsair AX1200. An extra 3 inches on each end of the cables would help greatly in all of these full tower Corsair cases as well as every other brand of case. There are several psu's that come close to the quality and power of the AX1200, but the Corsair is still the best there is. Hopefully, they'll make one with even greater power. Computer components are being made everyday that use less power, but with all of the extra items we use these days, especially high-power videocards and watercooling systems, the AX1200 is in danger of not being powerful enough. There's nothing quite as aggravating as building a system and not having enough juice to properly power it up using the most powerful psu that Corsair now makes.

CoolerMaster has a new case ready to sell called the Cosmos II. http://www.coolermaster.com/microsite/cosmos_ii/design.html It may be the next case I buy. Even though I have a brand new, spare Obsidian 800DW. The new Cosmos II makes all other CoolerMaster cases look like complete dogs.

So far, I have never owned cases that I liked as much as the Corsair 700D, 800D and 800DW, but it's high time that Corsair updated them. Mid-tower, mini/micro and httpc cases are becoming more popular everyday, but there will always be a use for the full-tower cases for people like us.

Come on Corsair! I've read your excuses for not using aluminum and don't see why you can't use that material and still make quite a bit of money from them. I don't want to say that you're too lazy to change materials and learn the new manufacturing techniques involved, but it is becoming more apparent that that's your main reason. Whether you'll admit to it or not.

Sometimes, change is good. Updating your full-tower cases, power supplies and the materials used would be a very good thing for both your company and, even more importantly, your customers that keep Corsair in business.


----------



## tw33k

I payed $AU400 for my 800DW and I think for that price it should have been made entirely of aluminium. I like cases that include a speaker as well. I'll finally get to transfer my rig into the 800DW this weekend.


----------



## thenk83

I own a Corsair 650D


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> Come on Corsair! I've read your excuses for not using aluminum and don't see why you can't use that material and still make quite a bit of money from them. I don't want to say that you're too lazy to change materials and learn the new manufacturing techniques involved, but it _is_ becoming more apparent that that's your main reason. Whether you'll admit to it or not.
> Sometimes, change is good. Updating your full-tower cases, power supplies and the materials used would be a very good thing for both your company and, even more importantly, your customers that keep Corsair in business.


They aren't excuses, they're legitimate reasons. Look at the price of the TJ11 if you want to see what a full aluminum case with similar build quality, features, and size would cost. The Cosmos II is also not full aluminum, and it costs $350.

The size and materials of cases like this add a lot of cost. To go full aluminum, you really do add a huge amount of cost for very little benefit. Especially if you want a blacked out interior. The yield of anodized aluminum interiors when being built drops through the floor - which is why very few 100% aluminum cases are black on the inside.

Now that being said, I'm not saying we won't do a case with more aluminum involved. I'm not even saying we won't do a full aluminum case. Just that if we made the 800D out of aluminum, it would have cost $500+, easily, to get similar features and build quality. And nobody would have bought it.

And as for saying that the reason we're not doing it is because we don't know how, well, that's kind of funny. We've been working with aluminum for a while. It's not really rocket science. It's just a matter of know where to put the right material for the right job.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> They aren't excuses, they're legitimate reasons. Look at the price of the TJ11 if you want to see what a full aluminum case with similar build quality, features, and size would cost. The Cosmos II is also not full aluminum, and it costs $350.
> The size and materials of cases like this add a lot of cost. To go full aluminum, you really do add a huge amount of cost for very little benefit. Especially if you want a blacked out interior. The yield of anodized aluminum interiors when being built drops through the floor - which is why very few 100% aluminum cases are black on the inside.
> Now that being said, I'm not saying we won't do a case with more aluminum involved. I'm not even saying we won't do a full aluminum case. Just that if we made the 800D out of aluminum, it would have cost $500+, easily, to get similar features and build quality. And nobody would have bought it.
> And as for saying that the reason we're not doing it is because we don't know how, well, that's kind of funny. We've been working with aluminum for a while. It's not really rocket science. It's just a matter of know where to put the right material for the right job.


Well played.


----------



## cyberbeat

Agreed


----------



## Philliesfan

@ CorsairGeorge good a see a vender rep on OCN, One question for you guys,

A lot of owners of the 800D tend to modify the top and bottom of the case to better accommodate water cooling needs, namely cutting the honeycomb metal from the top and removing the lower HDD bracket for more room.

Is Corsair aware that many users of the case make these modification, and do you have plans to better adapt the 800D or even future cases to accommodate users that utilize the case for their water cooling needs.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Well played.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberbeat*
> 
> Agreed


Indeed.







Respect the Corsair!


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> Come on Corsair! I've read your excuses for not using aluminum and don't see why you can't use that material and still make quite a bit of money from them. I don't want to say that you're too lazy to change materials and learn the new manufacturing techniques involved, but it _is_ becoming more apparent that that's your main reason. Whether you'll admit to it or not.
> Sometimes, change is good. Updating your full-tower cases, power supplies and the materials used would be a very good thing for both your company and, even more importantly, your customers that keep Corsair in business.
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't excuses, they're legitimate reasons. Look at the price of the TJ11 if you want to see what a full aluminum case with similar build quality, features, and size would cost. The Cosmos II is also not full aluminum, and it costs $350.
> 
> The size and materials of cases like this add a lot of cost. To go full aluminum, you really do add a huge amount of cost for very little benefit. Especially if you want a blacked out interior. The yield of anodized aluminum interiors when being built drops through the floor - which is why very few 100% aluminum cases are black on the inside.
> 
> Now that being said, I'm not saying we won't do a case with more aluminum involved. I'm not even saying we won't do a full aluminum case. Just that if we made the 800D out of aluminum, it would have cost $500+, easily, to get similar features and build quality. And nobody would have bought it.
> 
> And as for saying that the reason we're not doing it is because we don't know how, well, that's kind of funny. We've been working with aluminum for a while. It's not really rocket science. It's just a matter of know where to put the right material for the right job.
Click to expand...

There's still no reason that the side panels and top plate couldn't be made of more easily moddable aluminum. They could even be produced as an optional accessory.

I have no real problem with a steel frame. Not that it couldn't easily be replaced during the manufacturing process with square aluminum tubing and the panels fleshed out in a monocoque fashion at a fairly reasonable price. Neither cheap nor exorborant in either cost of materiel or retooling. Just the will to do it.

Yes, I know about the problems of corrosion from direct contact between dissimilar metals. I also know there are many easy, cheap workarounds to that little problem. Treating galvanic corrosion and preventing it from recurring was part of my job in the Air Force.

I've also never seen a SilverStone case I would buy. Only because they're so damned ugly.

If I didn't like my Corsair cases I would've stopped buying them after I bought the 700D.

How much would it actually cost for Corsair to have given us an extra inch of space behind the motherboard tray for proper routing and concealment of the wiring? The side panel of my 700D just popped open as I'm typing this. Again. It's a rats nest back there but it's the best I can do with what little space there is to work with.


----------



## cyberbeat

There is a lot more rear space behind that rear panel than a lot of other cases I know of!
especially back when these cases where launched.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberbeat*
> 
> There is a lot more rear space behind that rear panel than a lot of other cases I know of!
> especially back when these cases where launched.


You're right about that! The thing is, there's so much more interior space in the full-tower Corsairs, that I tend to load it down with a bunch of crap I couldn't possibly fit in my old mid-towers. I'm still learning how to properly build a system in a full-tower. If you ain't careful, like me, you'll end up with just a larger rats nest than usual.

Same thing with my Mountain Mods UFO/CYO. There's plenty of room in it for 2 systems, until I get to working in it. Cables, fans, radiator(s), tubing , wiring, hdd's, ssd's, reservoirs, control panels, pumps and I don't remember what else. There is a psu and mobo in there, I think? That's another project I really need to get finished.

The Corsair 800DW is for IvyBridge. I've already started buying parts and modding that case when I have the MM UFO case & build only about half finished. And that one's a Rampage III that I put on the back burner when SandyBridge suddenly appeared. I gotta get organized!

I've been having way too much fun with this sig rig since I finally got everything running right.


----------



## Eviang

I finally ordered this case. It should arrive next week with $1.000 in WC stuff to make my first custom loop ever










I'll post pics once I get this baby home.


----------



## tw33k

Finally got my gear moved into my 800D (wish I had a better camera)

 



I've still got some wires to clean up inside so more pics later.


----------



## The Muffin Man

hey guys, I was just wondering how you 700d/800d owners out there have manged ure cables behind the tray. I actually found it REALLY difficult as there are no places to zip tie cables to, so i have a F*CKTON of cables that just hang everywhere. I ended up having to put the case on its side with my entire watercooled setup in it, try to lay out the cables in some sort of manageable way then put the panel back on, which still was quite difficult due to CCFL inverters and stuff not wanting to stay nicely.

How have you guys done it?/anyone else have the same problem as me?


----------



## Deep1923

still waiting for nzxt pciexpress and atx12 8pin sleeves ..


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Finally got my gear moved into my 800D (wish I had a better camera)
> 
> 
> I've still got some wires to clean up inside so more pics later.


Good Job, I love it

can you tell me what you did to put a Fan in the HDD Bays? (Front Panel)


----------



## tw33k

I removed the hot swap bays and the plastic frame that is attached to the front panel (and the door of course) This made room for the fan. I used a 120mm CM fan with a 140/120 adapter and a 140mm filter/grill.

Add me to the list of people disappointed with the lack of space behind the MOBO. I have to smack the side panel pretty hard to get it to close properly. And plugging in the power supply cables was a nightmare. I could barely fit my hand in the tiny space and my 4+4 pin cable is only just long enough. It wasn't fun but apart from a little bit of tidying up I'm glad it's finished

UPDATE:


----------



## KaRLiToS

Great mod for air cooling, I love it a lot.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> There's still no reason that the side panels and top plate couldn't be made of more easily moddable aluminum. They could even be produced as an optional accessory.
> I have no real problem with a steel frame. Not that it couldn't easily be replaced during the manufacturing process with square aluminum tubing and the panels fleshed out in a monocoque fashion at a fairly reasonable price. Neither cheap nor exorborant in either cost of materiel or retooling. Just the will to do it.
> Yes, I know about the problems of corrosion from direct contact between dissimilar metals. I also know there are many easy, cheap workarounds to that little problem. Treating galvanic corrosion and preventing it from recurring was part of my job in the Air Force.
> I've also never seen a SilverStone case I would buy. Only because they're so damned ugly.
> If I didn't like my Corsair cases I would've stopped buying them after I bought the 700D.
> How much would it actually cost for Corsair to have given us an extra inch of space behind the motherboard tray for proper routing and concealment of the wiring? The side panel of my 700D just popped open as I'm typing this. Again. It's a rats nest back there but it's the best I can do with what little space there is to work with.


One at a time...

1. Could the side and top panels be made out of more easily moddable aluminum? Yes. It would have cost more, but to be honest, we spent a lot more on parts that didn't need to be overbuilt. The 800D was our first case, and is just over 2 years old now. We learned a lot of stuff when we developed it - and from the way you guys use them. To be honest, if we wanted to design a successor to the 800D, all we'd have to do is browse this thread, see what mods 80% of the people are making, and just build that into the next version. Problem solved. Well, one problem solved...

2. The dissimilar metals thing can be gotten around, you're right. Especially if you've coated the metals and don't use them in corrosive environments like outdoors. Not too terribly worried about that, and we're not planning to rivet through uncoated aluminum into uncoated steel anytime soon.

3. How much would it have cost to put an extra inch? Hmm...well let's see. The 800D/700D are 9 inches wide. Assuming they're 10 Inches wide by the same height, that means the box has to get at least an inch wider. Likely 1.5"-2" wider due to the extra weight of the chassis as well. Assuming that the box is now 2" wider, and the current box is 13 5/16" wide, we're about 15 1/4" wide, which is about 10%-15% wider. Assuming this cuts our container loading by similar numbers, 15%, then we add another few bucks to the cost of shipping, not to mention the cost of the metal itself. So my guess, conservatively, is that it would have pushed the 800D over $299 and to about $319 or so.

But that's just the technical answer - the real answer is that we wanted an inch behind the motherboard tray, and with zip ties, we've found that was sufficient. Nonetheless, it's something people want more of, so we'd definitely look at it for future revisions or cases. The 600T (our next case, came out a full year after the 800D) has well over an inch back there due to the curvature. And the 650D also has more room.

We're getting better with each generation. But you're right - the 800D is a classic and is aging gracefully, but we're not going to just sit here while our competitors try to eat our lunch. We've got plans. Lots and lots of plans.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> .
> We're getting better with each generation. But you're right - the 800D is a classic and is aging gracefully, but we're not going to just sit here while our competitors try to eat our lunch. We've got plans. *Lots and lots of plans*.


Thats good to know


----------



## cyberbeat

I like the sound of that


----------



## wermad

I managed to stuff several *sleeved* wires behind the 800D. There's just enough thickness there but with some creative thinking you can use the massive area of the 800D to route the cables.

I would love to see a 1000D with missles and lambo doors







. Or just one that supports more rads


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I managed to stuff several *sleeved* wires behind the 800D. There's just enough thickness there but with some creative thinking you can use the massive area of the 800D to route the cables.
> I would love to see a 1000D with missles and lambo doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Or just one that supports more rads


Lambo doors are so played out Lambourhinis don't even have them anymore.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Lambo doors are so played out Lambourhinis don't even have them anymore.


Only the baby lambo (Gallardo)







. It also needs to shoot death-ray-beams and have neon lights under the body. I'll bet my pink slip it would run 10s on the 1/4 mile


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> There's still no reason that the side panels and top plate couldn't be made of more easily moddable aluminum. They could even be produced as an optional accessory.
> I have no real problem with a steel frame. Not that it couldn't easily be replaced during the manufacturing process with square aluminum tubing and the panels fleshed out in a monocoque fashion at a fairly reasonable price. Neither cheap nor exorborant in either cost of materiel or retooling. Just the will to do it.
> Yes, I know about the problems of corrosion from direct contact between dissimilar metals. I also know there are many easy, cheap workarounds to that little problem. Treating galvanic corrosion and preventing it from recurring was part of my job in the Air Force.
> I've also never seen a SilverStone case I would buy. Only because they're so damned ugly.
> If I didn't like my Corsair cases I would've stopped buying them after I bought the 700D.
> How much would it actually cost for Corsair to have given us an extra inch of space behind the motherboard tray for proper routing and concealment of the wiring? The side panel of my 700D just popped open as I'm typing this. Again. It's a rats nest back there but it's the best I can do with what little space there is to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> One at a time...
> 
> 1. Could the side and top panels be made out of more easily moddable aluminum? Yes. It would have cost more, but to be honest, we spent a lot more on parts that didn't need to be overbuilt. The 800D was our first case, and is just over 2 years old now. We learned a lot of stuff when we developed it - and from the way you guys use them. To be honest, if we wanted to design a successor to the 800D, all we'd have to do is browse this thread, see what mods 80% of the people are making, and just build that into the next version. Problem solved. Well, one problem solved...
> 
> 2. The dissimilar metals thing can be gotten around, you're right. Especially if you've coated the metals and don't use them in corrosive environments like outdoors. Not too terribly worried about that, and we're not planning to rivet through uncoated aluminum into uncoated steel anytime soon.
> 
> 3. How much would it have cost to put an extra inch? Hmm...well let's see. The 800D/700D are 9 inches wide. Assuming they're 10 Inches wide by the same height, that means the box has to get at least an inch wider. Likely 1.5"-2" wider due to the extra weight of the chassis as well. Assuming that the box is now 2" wider, and the current box is 13 5/16" wide, we're about 15 1/4" wide, which is about 10%-15% wider. Assuming this cuts our container loading by similar numbers, 15%, then we add another few bucks to the cost of shipping, not to mention the cost of the metal itself. So my guess, conservatively, is that it would have pushed the 800D over $299 and to about $319 or so.
> 
> But that's just the technical answer - the real answer is that we wanted an inch behind the motherboard tray, and with zip ties, we've found that was sufficient. Nonetheless, it's something people want more of, so we'd definitely look at it for future revisions or cases. The 600T (our next case, came out a full year after the 800D) has well over an inch back there due to the curvature. And the 650D also has more room.
> 
> We're getting better with each generation. But you're right - the 800D is a classic and is aging gracefully, but we're not going to just sit here while our competitors try to eat our lunch. We've got plans. Lots and lots of plans.
Click to expand...

I really appreciate that CorsairGeorge. There is another way to get space there at the factory level. Corsair has already done it with the Carbide Series 400R.

Of course this could be done so it looks quite a bit better on Corsair's flagship cases. But, Corsair can and has already done this rather simple task with their cheapest case.

I'm all for Corsair making a side panel like this and offering it as an option. I'd certainly buy a pair of them if they were given a more subtle look than the panel on the 400R.

The only other changes to the 800DW I'd personally like to see, is get rid of those hot-swap bays. That would cost less to manufacture and I really am not aware of that many people that actually care for that feature. I'd much rather have plain, removable hdd bays that can easily be removed in favor of using the space for a one to three fan radiator mounted vertically up front. The only other change? Do not supply any fans at all with these cases. You can't get a cheaper factory mod than completely leaving something out. Just make sure you advertise that the reason you do not include any fans is that the majority of buyers will use their own choice of fans because they are "Real" computer enthusiasts. I guess you can tell I'd never make it in the PR business!

The only thing I own from Corsair that has its original fan is my AX1200 psu. I'd change that, too, if it were easily done and wouldn't void the warranty. Too noisy for my taste.

To be perfectly honest, I've never met a Corsair fan I liked. I've changed the fans on both of my Corsair cases, and most other brands, as well. And also my pair of H100 and H70 closed-loop watercooling systems.

I hope you haven't taken my criticism's of the Corsair 700D and 800DW cases as anything other than constructive. I love these cases. They could just use a little alteration at the factory level.

Plus, black is becoming almost as boring as all blue LED's on other cases. I couldn't help but notice that your white colored cases have sometimes completely sold out, so I'm certainly not the only person who feels this way.

Thanks for taking the time to read my posts and thanks for your responses.


----------



## jellis142

I'll buy a case right now if it is available with an aftermarket full-plexi side panel. These tiny windows aren't enough, I want a full window showing everything


----------



## The Muffin Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> I'll buy a case right now if it is available with an aftermarket full-plexi side panel. These tiny windows aren't enough, I want a full window showing everything


like what i've done? And btw people 3m 4010 tape works AMAZINGLYYYY. (the pic shown was with velcro tape, hence its slipping of at the back..NOT ANYMORE







)


----------



## cyberbeat

How do you get the window off then?


----------



## The Muffin Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberbeat*
> 
> How do you get the window off then?


Heh







....well I made sure before I put it on I wouldnt have to take it off for a while


----------



## Deep1923

sleeves already ordered ^^


----------



## Spillertwo

Deep1923 love the red design and noticed the front fan. Can you elaborate on what kind of fan it is and how you installed it ? Also maybe some pictures of the front of the case and the fan installation with normal lighting ?


----------



## Deep1923

@Spillertwo

Hey m8 thx for your feedback. the front fan ist *that* one ..

But i want to change it with one of those cuz of the higher cfm of the bitfenix.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Finally got my gear moved into my 800D (wish I had a better camera)
> 
> 
> 
> I've still got some wires to clean up inside so more pics later.


That looks great. Really well done. Nice job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> still waiting for nzxt pciexpress and atx12 8pin sleeves ..


I just love that 650D to pieces, and your build looks great in it. Good job.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> My 800D arrived today. The box is huge! Turns out I didn't need the I/O panel upgrade. It already has USB 3.0 ports installed. I'm waiting on more parts before I can move the components out of my Storm Sniper and into this.


u got pics of the usb 3.0?
how does it hook up?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That looks great. Really well done. Nice job.
> I just love that 650D to pieces, and your build looks great in it. Good job.


Thanks mate
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> u got pics of the usb 3.0?
> how does it hook up?


I used this You did mean how it hooks up to the MOBO right?


----------



## Eviang

Ok, everything arrived today at the last minute. I am in the process of re-build my system to the 800D with WC. I 'll post more pictures when is finished but right now these are the only pictures available. The inventory and progress.



















Sent from my Samsung Galaxy 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tw33k

You didn't upload any pics


----------



## Eviang

Seems like either Tapatalk admins or the forum admins have to approve them (I can see them) . In the meantime I have a question about the reservoir.

I've got the Phobya 250mm tube with 4 holes in the bottom and 1 hole in the top. I plugged the fill port to the top and the inlet and outlet to the bottom but since I filled 3/4 of it the liquid, from the half up the water doesn't move nor mix. Could it be because the whole system is running at room temperature? I'm testing the loop by itself right now so there's no real heat going into the reservoir.

Is it possible to get more movement in the res once I turn on the mobo, cpu and gpu? Or will I get the same effect? (this is thinking about the hot water going up)

Or is it wise to move the rad's inlet to the top and the fill port to the bottom? I suppose I will get more of a "waterfall" effect but I will have to turn the case to one side each time I want to refill it.

Hoping to get an advise before I start plugging everything in case I have to flush everything and change the setup









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eviang*


Hey Eviang, thats a nice setup you'll have there, but if I were you, I would consider just putting the reservoir a inch higher, two inches if you can.


----------



## Eviang

Thanks Karlitos!

Actually I pulled it down a lottle bit so the fill hose was straighter and the water would go in faster but now that you mention it, I forgot to pull it up again









Right now I'm testing with my PC on and temps are:

10°C less for CPU in idle
18°C less for GPU in idle

I'm happy... what can I say


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eviang*
> 
> Thanks Karlitos!
> Actually I pulled it down a lottle bit so the fill hose was straighter and the water would go in faster but now that you mention it, I forgot to pull it up again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm testing with my PC on and temps are:
> 10°C less for CPU in idle
> 18°C less for GPU in idle
> I'm happy... what can I say


No problem









Really 10'C on the CPU? Haha, that is VERY good. What are your coolant and room ambient temperature?


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Eviang*
> 
> Thanks Karlitos!
> Actually I pulled it down a lottle bit so the fill hose was straighter and the water would go in faster but now that you mention it, I forgot to pull it up again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm testing with my PC on and temps are:
> 10°C less for CPU in idle
> 18°C less for GPU in idle
> I'm happy... what can I say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really 10'C on the CPU? Haha, that is VERY good. What are your coolant and room ambient temperature?
Click to expand...

If you read the post, he said 10C less and 18C less. Not absolute values.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> If you read the post, he said 10C _less_ and 18C _less_. Not absolute values.


My Bad


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Thanks mate
> I used this You did mean how it hooks up to the MOBO right?


yes I did
nice solution
now if only corsair packaged this together


----------



## Alex132

As much as I love the side fan-cover for the HDD slots on the 800D it really does cause the temps to rise unnecessarily.

With cover on / side panel on:

500Gb SeaGate: 37'c
2TB WD Green: 37'c
1TB WD Black: 42'c

Without cover on / side panel off:

500Gb SeaGate: 29'c
2TB WD Green: 30'c
1TB WD Black: 33'c

By motherboard temp also dropped by ~5'c and my RAM seems to be A LOT cooler.
Oddly enough my CPU/GPU temps were not affected at all.


----------



## Hindsight

I have a quick question about the 650D. I'm thinking about getting one and if I do, I'd like to punch open two holes on the bottom for 120mm fans (they would go between the power supply and the front of the case). But in order to do this, I'd have to remove some, or all of the 3.5" drive bays and that gets to my question. The drive bays come in two separate units that are stacked. My questions are:

1. Can the bottom unit be removed with screws or am I going to have to drill out the rivets?
2. Does the top unit attach to the bottom unit, or the 5.25" bays? Another way of asking the question is: If I remove the bottom unit, am I going to have to fabricate a way to attach the top unit if I want to keep it in the case?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## OverClocker55

add me


----------



## Deep1923




----------



## Mergatroid

Sweet....


----------



## Oupavoc

Nice pics guys









List Updated


----------



## tw33k

New Phanteks cooler..


----------



## Kfizzle

My first time setting up water cooling. Nothing crazy for a first time learning build.

Only mod to the case was drilling a hole near the ps to avoid using any 45 or 90 deg fittings. My first time using a 90 deg Bitspower it leaked so don't have trust in angled fittings right now. lol


----------



## nerdybeat

Hey there-

Does anyone have any good experience with/suggestions for a nice 3x5.25" bay adapter that can hold a 120mm fan? My CPU temps aren't dangerous, but they aren't amazing - and I think a lot of the reason is the lack of airflow up the top of my 650D. Anyone with a 800D/600T/650D that has one, let me know or post pics/info! Thanks a bunch!

I have been looking at the CoolerMaster 4-in-3 device module, and the Silverstone CFP51B.


----------



## bomberjun

Hello Obsidian owners,

Im new here and I just want to share my current setup.









Codename: Blackbox









Processor: 2nd generation Intel Core i7 2600K
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z68 UD7 B3
RAM: Corsair Dominator GT 2000mhz @2133mhz OC 2gb x 4 (8gb)
Graphics Cards: EVGA GTX 580 Superclocked Three way SLI
Powersupply: Corsair AX1200watts
Solid State Drive: Corsair force F40 Sata II SSD 40gb x4 RAID 0
Hard Disk Drive: 2TB Western Caviar Black 64mb cache x2 RAID 1
Casing: Corsair Obsidian 800D Full tower case
Optical Drive: Pioneer x16
Fan Controllers: NZXT LE and NZXT Sentry 2
Fans: 6 Thermaltake Thunderblade 2000RPM, 6 Yateloon 2200RPM for radiators.

Watercooling:
EK HF Supreme 360 EN CPU waterblock
EK Z68 Acetal + Nickle EN Motherboard Block
EK Coolstream 360 Radiators x2
EK Dominator Ram EN waterblock
EK FC 580 EN Videocard waterblock x3
EK GTX 580 Videocard plates x3
EK FC Parallel Link x3
EK FC Three way SLI Parrallel flow Bridge
EK DCP 4.0 Pump
EK 150 Multioption Reservior(advance)
Black Ice 120mm Radiator
High flex black tubings 3/8 5/8
Bitspower Black Sparkle Compression fittings (32pcs)
Bitspower Angled fittings x10
XSPC Passthrough fittngs x4


----------



## Hindsight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hindsight*
> 
> I have a quick question about the 650D. I'm thinking about getting one and if I do, I'd like to punch open two holes on the bottom for 120mm fans (they would go between the power supply and the front of the case). But in order to do this, I'd have to remove some, or all of the 3.5" drive bays and that gets to my question. The drive bays come in two separate units that are stacked. My questions are:
> 1. Can the bottom unit be removed with screws or am I going to have to drill out the rivets?
> 2. Does the top unit attach to the bottom unit, or the 5.25" bays? Another way of asking the question is: If I remove the bottom unit, am I going to have to fabricate a way to attach the top unit if I want to keep it in the case?
> Thanks in advance!


I guess I will go ahead and answer my own question. I ordered one and it arrived yesterday. The answer is: the top unit slides into the 5.25" bays and screws in place as well. The bottom unit slides into the top and screws in place. The plastic tray under the bottom unit can be easily removed by taking out the screws. This frees up plenty of space for two 120mm fans to be placed on the bottom of the case, blowing upward.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Hey there-
> Does anyone have any good experience with/suggestions for a nice 3x5.25" bay adapter that can hold a 120mm fan? My CPU temps aren't dangerous, but they aren't amazing - and I think a lot of the reason is the lack of airflow up the top of my 650D. Anyone with a 800D/600T/650D that has one, let me know or post pics/info! Thanks a bunch!
> I have been looking at the CoolerMaster 4-in-3 device module, and the Silverstone CFP51B.


http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/acc/008/sckb1000_detail.html

That's not so shabby too (if you can find one).

Some people with 600T cases have used the bottom half of an old optical drive frame to mount a 120mm fan and then just slid the frame into the 5.25" bays. Of course you would have to have vented bay covers which I don't think the 650D has.


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/acc/008/sckb1000_detail.html
> That's not so shabby too (if you can find one).
> Some people with 600T cases have used the bottom half of an old optical drive frame to mount a 120mm fan and then just slid the frame into the 5.25" bays. Of course you would have to have vented bay covers which I don't think the 650D has.


Thanks for the info! I am now on the hunt for that discontinued Scythe in black.

Thanks for the response! +rep


----------



## tw33k

I have this but might change it for one of these

I added an Ultra Kaze 3000 to the back of it ( I don't need the space for more drives)

UPDATE: I just ordered one and a CM 120mm blue LED 92CFM fan to replace the one in the front of the converter. I'll add a UK 3000 to the back of it as well.


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I have this but might change it for one of these
> I added an Ultra Kaze 3000 to the back of it ( I don't need the space for more drives)
> UPDATE: I just ordered one and a CM 120mm blue LED 92CFM fan to replace the one in the front of the converter. I'll add a UK 3000 to the back of it as well.


Thanks for that. Those are the two I am now debating on since I can't seem to find that Scythe one listed before. I am really just going to use it for cooling, not holding drives. I will likely dremel off the Silverstone "badge" in the front if I choose that one. repped!


----------



## OverClocker55

New Card! 650D looking sexy. Also 24pin


----------



## mxthunder

updated pic of my rig


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Thanks for that. Those are the two I am now debating on since I can't seem to find that Scythe one listed before. I am really just going to use it for cooling, not holding drives. I will likely dremel off the Silverstone "badge" in the front if I choose that one. repped!


The reason I'm replacing the Cooler Master converter is because it has these removable plates on the side that need to be attached before sliding it into the bays. One of them came a little loose and twisted a bit which meant I couldn't remove it from my case (it was wedged in) I had to put the case on the ground and use all my weight to push it back into the case and busted my hand up. It was a nightmare I don't want to have to go through again.


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> The reason I'm replacing the Cooler Master converter is because it has these removable plates on the side that need to be attached before sliding it into the bays. One of them came a little loose and twisted a bit which meant I couldn't remove it from my case (it was wedged in) I had to put the case on the ground and use all my weight to push it back into the case and busted my hand up. It was a nightmare I don't want to have to go through again.


Ah I see.

Just ordered this bay adapter to set up a mini wind tunnel across my mobo/ram/H70. I have been hunting for one that is black, and is easily modded if necessary, and cheap. Also picked up the replacement mesh that I will dremel to fit over the fan.

I will post pics upon completion!

I am probably going to use the 2 stock H70 corsair fans in the adapter to start.


----------



## tw33k

That looks good

UPDATE:

After a bit of cutting, I managed to fit a Silverstone drive bay converter in the space where the hot swap bays were. I put a CM 90CFM fan in the front and another one on the back of it. I left the front cover off for now. If too much dust gets in I'll reattach it


----------



## nerdybeat

Random update pics!

I installed this new bay to run an extra 120mm fan up top. Also dremeled the replacement 600T (also 650D) front mesh to fit over it. Currently running a stock Corsair fan in there, might pick up a nicer fan with blue LED to match later.

pre-dusted :


Front view on desk:


My POV on desk:


more POV:


Yeesh, I also hadn't dusted out my H70 rad in 4-5 months, that was causing some higher than normal temps. With the new TIM, and more airflow up top, my temps have dropped a LOT. I was trying all I could to avoid using the mesh window insert =)


----------



## solsamurai

Looks great! Do you have any closer shots of the dremeled mesh? How did you mount it in the 5.25' bay.


----------



## ProClub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Random update pics!
> I installed this new bay to run an extra 120mm fan up top. Also dremeled the replacement 600T (also 650D) front mesh to fit over it. Currently running a stock Corsair fan in there, might pick up a nicer fan with blue LED to match later.
> pre-dusted :
> 
> Front view on desk:
> 
> My POV on desk:
> 
> more POV:
> 
> Yeesh, I also hadn't dusted out my H70 rad in 4-5 months, that was causing some higher than normal temps. With the new TIM, and more airflow up top, my temps have dropped a LOT. I was trying all I could to avoid using the mesh window insert =)


Did you sleeve your cables or bought extensions? If you sleeved them yourself, how much feet total was it (assuming you did all the cables that came with the psu) to single sleeve?


----------



## liberato87

this is my 800d!


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Looks great! Do you have any closer shots of the dremeled mesh? How did you mount it in the 5.25' bay.


I will try and take some pics later when I get home. Obviously it doesn't click in as well as the bottom, but if you look there is a nice little groove that it will fit into on the bottom of the 5.25 bays. Then it just comes down to measuring correctly. I won't lie - the cut isn't perfect but you can't tell from most distances and angles. Also, it sticks in there pretty well!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProClub*
> 
> Did you sleeve your cables or bought extensions? If you sleeved them yourself, how much feet total was it (assuming you did all the cables that came with the psu) to single sleeve?


I bought extensions from Frozencpu.com. If you are looking for fully sleeved cables, look into the OCN user lutro0, his work is great. Also, I see you have a SeaSonic PSU like mine - I just put electric tape over the hideous rainbow cables that plug into the PSU. Corsair actually sells their own sleeved cables through their website, which is pretty cool.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> I will try and take some pics later when I get home. Obviously it doesn't click in as well as the bottom, but if you look there is a nice little groove that it will fit into on the bottom of the 5.25 bays. Then it just comes down to measuring correctly. I won't lie - the cut isn't perfect but you can't tell from most distances and angles. Also, it sticks in there pretty well!


Thanks!


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Looks great! Do you have any closer shots of the dremeled mesh? How did you mount it in the 5.25' bay.


----------



## solsamurai

Thanks a ton for the additional pics. So does it snap into place or something?


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Thanks a ton for the additional pics. So does it snap into place or something?


Yea, the bottom fits perfectly in so if the cut is right, it will definitely hold well.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> updated pic of my rig


Very nice, I like the leds


----------



## Hindsight

I have a fan controller to put in a 5.25" bay but the clamping mechanism in the case isn't compatible with it. Screw holes are aligned properly on the right side of the bay and I have screwed it in on that side but on the left side, the clamp blocks the area where it would need to be screwed in. Is there a way around this? I can't seem to figure out how to remove the clamp entirely from the bay.

Thanks!


----------



## Deep1923




----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Pimpin' Deep1923!









Here's my 800d that I updated a little lastnight:


----------



## HypnotiK

They say perfection doesn't exist but Deep's rig is just...... perf...... magnificent.


----------



## Deep1923

pimpin MrTOOSHORT

had a watercooling sys only for CPU ^^ but it was to expensive and i sent it back ! waiting for ivy and kepler for full wc CPU and GPU

@hypnotik

thx mate ! im thinkin about to change to Corsair AX1200 ! better contrast and better performance.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hindsight*
> 
> I have a fan controller to put in a 5.25" bay but the clamping mechanism in the case isn't compatible with it. Screw holes are aligned properly on the right side of the bay and I have screwed it in on that side but on the left side, the clamp blocks the area where it would need to be screwed in. Is there a way around this? I can't seem to figure out how to remove the clamp entirely from the bay.
> Thanks!


Just squeeze them in the middle, vertically. They should come off.


----------



## Hindsight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Just squeeze them in the middle, vertically. They should come off.


Ahh, that did the trick, thank you!


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Thanks for the info! I am now on the hunt for that discontinued Scythe in black.
> Thanks for the response! +rep


that's what i'm using except mine is the plus version
the mounts are bit different and has a slightly faster fan


----------



## jbmayes2000

So I'm relatively new here and especially to the case.

I noticed the hot swap bay tends to be moved...I notice on corsairs site they have the hot swap pcb but no cage..do you know where you can get the cage Or is it built into the chassis?


----------



## Billy_5110

Proud owner of a corsair 650D!

Check my gallery ni ym profile for proof. i'm at school right now so i can't post a picture.

Thanks!


----------



## Siggiepop

Joined the club, great case


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> So I'm relatively new here and especially to the case.
> I noticed the hot swap bay tends to be moved...I notice on corsairs site they have the hot swap pcb but no cage..do you know where you can get the cage Or is it built into the chassis?


Cage is built into the chassis, you would need to drill out the rivets if replacing or removing


----------



## Deep1923

i already orderer a second bequiet for cpu and enermax platimax psu for better optics xD


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Can I Join? It just got delivered.......


----------



## moa.

Anyone knows if it is possible to fit a 240 rad at the bottom of 800D, but vertically?


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moa.*
> 
> Anyone knows if it is possible to fit a 240 rad at the bottom of 800D, but vertically?


you mean stand it on it's side? I'd have to measure when i got home...


----------



## Meinhof

Got mine a couple days ago. This is a dream compared to my old CM Storm Scout.
Bought another 6950, and 3 24inch dells. and 3 fans that you see at the top. also k90 keyboard. extreme makeover, battlestation edition.
I'll tidy up the wiring later. The backside is a nightmare, but I just wanted to get it running.

Looking to get into custom water cooling in the future so this seemed like a good investment.

With flash

Without


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moa.*
> 
> Anyone knows if it is possible to fit a 240 rad at the bottom of 800D, but vertically?


Yes i have done this with an XSPC 240 rad. Click on the 2010 build log in my sig for pics. Hope this helps.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Cage is built into the chassis, you would need to drill out the rivets if replacing or removing


Agh thanks. No it was question for a custom desk build. Was trying to find the best way to put in a hot swap cage but it sounds like I'd just have to fab one around the pcb. Thanks again!!


----------



## Agenesis

Has anyone seen 800Ds with a 120/140mm mounted rad on the divider? I believe I saw one a while ago but I couldn't recall what rad the person used.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Has anyone seen 800Ds with a 120/140mm mounted rad on the divider? I believe I saw one a while ago but I couldn't recall what rad the person used.


I remember seeing that as well, but also can't remember the what rad was used. I currently have an rx240 mounted in the bottom chamber with push only and there is still a small space between the top of the rad and the bottom of the 140mm divider fan. So even with a thicker RX style rad, clearance shouldn't be an issue, even with push/pull fans


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I remember seeing that as well, but also can't remember the what rad was used. I currently have an rx240 mounted in the bottom chamber with push only and there is still a small space between the top of the rad and the bottom of the 140mm divider fan. So even with a thicker RX style rad, clearance shouldn't be an issue, even with push/pull fans


I'm chickening out and trying to mount a smaller rad without having to remove the hdd cages and such, and the thought of trying to do some pluming with so little space just makes me cringe.

I could have swore I saw that rig a few months ago...it was here or it was on xtremesystems...or maybe hardforums...ugh...


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> I'm chickening out and trying to mount a smaller rad without having to remove the hdd cages and such, and the thought of trying to do some pluming with so little space just makes me cringe.
> I could have swore I saw that rig a few months ago...it was here or it was on xtremesystems...or maybe hardforums...ugh...


My suggestion would be to orient the rad so the barbs/fittings are facing down and toward the front of the case. Then bring your tubes down through the pass through holes in the divider with enough slack to loop over to the rad. It's either something like that or try using angles fittings to get the ports and pass through to line up perfectly. Personally, I would just put the rad upside down and loop the tubes over, less work and cheaper for the same basic end result


----------



## Aventadoor

Hey guys!

So my Dual bay res arrives tomorrow. But Ive completly forgotten that 800D dont support dual bays before you bend/cut away those annyoing single bay things








Whats the best way 2 get them away for the Dual bay? Id prefer 2 not use dremel bcuz I dont have one and nor those any off my friends!

Thx


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Hey guys!
> So my Dual bay res arrives tomorrow. But Ive completly forgotten that 800D dont support dual bays before you bend/cut away those annyoing single bay things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the best way 2 get them away for the Dual bay? Id prefer 2 not use dremel bcuz I dont have one and nor those any off my friends!
> Thx


Depends on the res I guess. If your new res won't fit.,..well..time to bust out the pliers


----------



## moa.

Guys.. anyone knows how to remove this plastic part?


----------



## R4MP4G3

I want to change my case so bad from a Haf 932 to an Obsidian series. I want an 800D but its so big!







The 650D would have been perfect if it was a touch bigger to at least fit a triple radiator.

I'll probably end up getting an 800D but I'm not sure I'll enjoy having too much extra space.


----------



## Kfizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I remember seeing that as well, but also can't remember the what rad was used. I currently have an rx240 mounted in the bottom chamber with push only and there is still a small space between the top of the rad and the bottom of the 140mm divider fan. So even with a thicker RX style rad, clearance shouldn't be an issue, even with push/pull fans


Haven't read this thread in a while but i have done this to mine. Rad is a GTX140 and fans are Noiseblocker's 1700rpm push/pull. The 45 deg bitspower fittings attached to the rad worked perfect for this. This was my first wc build so it could probably be done better than this. Here a couple of pics that sort of show it.


----------



## Bigm

I have an 800D sitting in my basement but there's just not enough room in it. That plus I've been trying to get a hold of Corsair's "legendary" tech support for about 3 weeks now to get a bunch of replacement parts and all I can get is a "I've forwarded this to customer support. They'll respond shortly." That was on January 26th. So I went and bought the Cosmos II. Still might do a build in the 800D though.


----------



## thenk83

Horrible side panel cable management. I'm still trying to tackle that issue. But this is my 650D. Pictures aren't that great.









Does anyone have any 650D cable management photos they can share? Or at least any tips? My case kinda bows on the side. I definitely don't like it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenk83*
> 
> Horrible side panel cable management. I'm still trying to tackle that issue. But this is my 650D. Pictures aren't that great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any 650D cable management photos they can share? Or at least any tips? My case kinda bows on the side. I definitely don't like it. Thanks in advance.


Mine is worst than that.


----------



## thenk83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Mine is worst than that.


i wish i could like heat shrink the cables flat. especially like the pci-e cables. they all run together it would be nice to flatten them out.


----------



## WiL11o6

Hah, mine sort of looks like that.

All those cable extensions are a killer if you have SLI/CF.


----------



## pvt.joker

yup.. just got my extensions (until i get motivated and actually use the paracord i bought to sleeve everything) and haven't put the side panel back on yet till i take the time to attempt to clean em up and mash em down enough.. lol


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> yup.. just got my extensions (until i get motivated and actually use the paracord i bought to sleeve everything) and haven't put the side panel back on yet till i take the time to attempt to clean em up and mash em down enough.. lol


I think it took be about a month to build up enough motivation to get my back panel organized enough to put the panel back on lol and even then it still had a small bulge and I've never gotten around to fixing it. Maybe next time I drain my loop and change a few things around. I bought a Bitspower fan and molex power station I need to put in still so hopefully that cleans things up a bit too


----------



## pvt.joker

yeah, i've got all the tools/supplies i need to do it ready and sitting right next to my case.. just not the motivation. Motivation is sucked out in the forms of BF3 and Kingdom of Amular currently..


----------



## Dukman

Okay, add me if you will. Just finished moving my build over to this case last weekend.

To be honest, I've got mixed feelings about this case after working with it. Appearance wise, the case is exactly what I like, Subtle and understated. Cable management is a breeze with this case.

But interior layout, materials and overall design could really use some work.

I moved from a Lian Li to this, so my expectations (and demands) were fairly high, unfortunately the 800 doesn't quite measure up, especially considering I paid close to the same amount of money for the Lian Li.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


That's clean rite there....


----------



## Hindsight

Here is my 650D. Nothing groundbreaking here but I really like the lower fan mod. The case is VERY quiet and extremely cool. The lower fans make the case similar to the Silverstone FTB02.

I removed the top fan and the front fan (which were both loud).

I drilled two holes for the 120mm GT AP13 fans which blow into the case.

I replaced the top rear fan with a GT AP13 blowing IN.

I installed an H100 with two GT AP13s in push exhausting out.

This setup gives me positive pressure in the case and the airflow is bottom to top. The inward blowing rear fan helps feed air into the VRM cooler fan as well. The bottom fans blow air right into the video card which keeps temps down. My video card is overclocked to 875mhz and I am seeing mid 40-degree temps during gaming at maxed settings (Arkham City and Skyrim, both maxed settings). My CPU is OCd to a conservative but rock stable 3.8ghz and it sees a max of 56 degrees.

Some day I'd like to get a real water cooling loop but for now this setup is working great and meeting my needs.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hindsight*
> 
> Here is my 650D. Nothing groundbreaking here but I really like the lower fan mod. The case is VERY quiet and extremely cool. The lower fans make the case similar to the Silverstone FTB02.
> I removed the top fan and the front fan (which were both loud).
> I drilled two holes for the 120mm GT AP13 fans which blow into the case.
> I replaced the top rear fan with a GT AP13 blowing IN.
> I installed an H100 with two GT AP13s in push exhausting out.
> This setup gives me positive pressure in the case and the airflow is bottom to top. The inward blowing rear fan helps feed air into the VRM cooler fan as well. The bottom fans blow air right into the video card which keeps temps down. My video card is overclocked to 875mhz and I am seeing mid 40-degree temps during gaming at maxed settings (Arkham City and Skyrim, both maxed settings). My CPU is OCd to a conservative but rock stable 3.8ghz and it sees a max of 56 degrees.
> Some day I'd like to get a real water cooling loop but for now this setup is working great and meeting my needs.
> *snip


That's a real nice looking setup you have there. I really like the fan mod you did on the bottom of the case with the GT's. How necessary is the VRM cooler though? I feel like it might look better without it
Might as well repost a few of my modded 700D while I'm at it, haven't posted up in a while


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> That's a real nice looking setup you have there. I really like the fan mod you did on the bottom of the case with the GT's. How necessary is the VRM cooler though? I feel like it might look better without it


I was wondering the same thing. Is your m/b known for high VRM temps?


----------



## OverClocker55

I want to get an 800D but i'm afrad that the 900D or 1000D or new full tower from Corsair is comming soon.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I want to get an 800D but i'm afrad that the 900D or 1000D or new full tower from Corsair is comming soon.


See my sig for hilarious confirmation from CorsairGeorge they are working on something.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> See my sig for hilarious confirmation from CorsairGeorge they are working on something.


Thanks loll.


----------



## Hindsight

morencyam and solsamurai: It's not so much for the VRMs as it is for the northbridge. On my board, the northbridge heat sink is connected to the VRM heat sink via a heat pipe so if you cool the VRMs it cools the northbridge. The VRMs stay fairly cool but even with this setup the northbridge gets super hot. I can't put my finger on the northbridge heat sink for more than a couple of seconds. Seems like a lot of people complain about their northbridge being hot on 1366 boards







I would love to get rid of that ugly fan but short of putting the NB on water, I can't think of any other good way to keep it cool.

morencyam that is a very clean setup. The orange is unique.... so common to see red blue and green. Very nice! So you have a 2x120 on bottom and a 4x120 on top?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hindsight*
> 
> morencyam and solsamurai: It's not so much for the VRMs as it is for the northbridge. On my board, the northbridge heat sink is connected to the VRM heat sink via a heat pipe so if you cool the VRMs it cools the northbridge. The VRMs stay fairly cool but even with this setup the northbridge gets super hot. I can't put my finger on the northbridge heat sink for more than a couple of seconds. Seems like a lot of people complain about their northbridge being hot on 1366 boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to get rid of that ugly fan but short of putting the NB on water, I can't think of any other good way to keep it cool.
> morencyam that is a very clean setup. The orange is unique.... so common to see red blue and green. Very nice! So you have a 2x120 on bottom and a 4x120 on top?


even though I never asked great info


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hindsight*
> 
> morencyam and solsamurai: It's not so much for the VRMs as it is for the northbridge. On my board, the northbridge heat sink is connected to the VRM heat sink via a heat pipe so if you cool the VRMs it cools the northbridge. The VRMs stay fairly cool but even with this setup the northbridge gets super hot. I can't put my finger on the northbridge heat sink for more than a couple of seconds. Seems like a lot of people complain about their northbridge being hot on 1366 boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to get rid of that ugly fan but short of putting the NB on water, I can't think of any other good way to keep it cool.
> morencyam that is a very clean setup. The orange is unique.... so common to see red blue and green. Very nice! So you have a 2x120 on bottom and a 4x120 on top?


I thought it may have something to do with that. Maybe time for Sandy?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hindsight*
> 
> morencyam that is a very clean setup. The orange is unique.... so common to see red blue and green. Very nice! So you have a 2x120 on bottom and a 4x120 on top?


Thank you. I wanted something other than the standard red or blue, and I loved how the orange popped under the UV light. I have a thermochill 480 with coolermaster r4 fans I modded with orange LEDs. Down below is an rx240 with high speed yate loons running at 1600rpm


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> See my sig for hilarious confirmation from CorsairGeorge they are working on something.


I thought I read some where it was a 2-3 year cycle?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> I thought I read some where it was a 2-3 year cycle?


August would be 3 years for the 800D, but to be fair, it's still going strong. Sales have been very steady since it launched. I think it changed the industry.

How many cases now have rubber grommets? Hot swap? How many "super towers" have come out from competitors since then? Quite a few, to varying degrees of success.

We changed the game in 2009. I'd like to to do it again sometime. But - hey, cases are expensive to make and take a while to get right, so we're not going to launch anything to replace the 800D until we're sure it would be a huge leap in features, quality, and flexibility.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> August would be 3 years for the 800D, but to be fair, it's still going strong. Sales have been very steady since it launched. I think it changed the industry.
> How many cases now have rubber grommets? Hot swap? How many "super towers" have come out from competitors since then? Quite a few, to varying degrees of success.
> We changed the game in 2009. I'd like to to do it again sometime. But - hey, cases are expensive to make and take a while to get right, so we're not going to launch anything to replace the 800D until we're sure it would be a huge leap in features, quality, and flexibility.


Translation: "It will definitely be fully assed."


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> I thought I read some where it was a 2-3 year cycle?
> 
> 
> 
> August would be 3 years for the 800D, but to be fair, it's still going strong. Sales have been very steady since it launched. I think it changed the industry.
> 
> How many cases now have rubber grommets? Hot swap? How many "super towers" have come out from competitors since then? Quite a few, to varying degrees of success.
> 
> We changed the game in 2009. I'd like to to do it again sometime. But - hey, cases are expensive to make and take a while to get right, so we're not going to launch anything to replace the 800D until we're sure it would be a huge leap in features, quality, and flexibility.
Click to expand...

3 Years? Wow, honestly looks like it could've been released last month. 800D is timeless







So glad I got this case. One thing I would change though is the HDD cooling, with the plastic Corsair-branded logo cover on my HDD's are 5-8'c hotter than with it off, also for watercooling, reversing the rear-exhaust to a rear-intake greatly helps airflow and decreases temps.


----------



## solsamurai

What I'd like to see is a 650D revision with a similar back plane to the 300R for better airflow capabilities. The push button side panels and optional rear 140mm fan from the 550D would be cool as well.









Anything in the works George?


----------



## OverClocker55

900D







I would buy right now this second!!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 900D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would buy right now this second!!


I wouldn't, only reason being price. My 800D cost me R3200 here in South Africa. That's $400 for a case


----------



## OverSightX

Don't think I've updated here for a bit.


----------



## Lidrager

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 900D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would buy right now this second!!


I will buy if it fit: 2x PSU, 2x 480 rad, XL ATX


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lidrager*
> 
> I will buy if it fit: 2x PSU, 2x 480 rad, XL ATX


Um nah, Just nah


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lidrager*
> 
> I will buy if it fit: 2x PSU, 2x 480 rad, XL ATX


2x 480 rads? What are you cooling with this thing?


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 900D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would buy right now this second!!


Here are some of my thoughts to what would make me run out tomorrow on my lunch break and buy one:

Keep with the style of the 650D
Mesh drive bay blanks.
No 200mm fans for the front or top, 120's or 140's are fine.
Allow for the use of a 360/420 radiator at the top (4 inches of clearance from top to topmost mainboard standoff)
Allow for the use of a 240/280 radiator at the front

So in essence, if i had the ability to stretch a 650D in a few directions, that would be a fine offering.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> Here are some of my thoughts to what would make me run out tomorrow on my lunch break and buy one:
> Keep with the style of the 650D
> Mesh drive bay blanks.
> No 200mm fans for the front or top, 120's or 140's are fine.
> Allow for the use of a 360/420 radiator at the top (4 inches of clearance from top to topmost mainboard standoff)
> Allow for the use of a 240/280 radiator at the front
> So in essence, if i had the ability to stretch a 650D in a few directions, that would be a fine offering.


the 750D should be a stretched 650D
I'd get that over a 650D then
the flagship 900D or whatever it is should be a complete re-design


----------



## Dukman

I would consider it if it were aluminum.


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> the 750D should be a stretched 650D
> I'd get that over a 650D then
> the flagship 900D or whatever it is should be a complete re-design


Or this too


----------



## OverClocker55

I want a bigger 650D with new design and maybe front 2 120's and 2 hot swaps That would be killer and a sexy window or windows


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I want a bigger 650D with new design and maybe front 2 120's and 2 hot swaps That would be killer and a sexy window or windows


I love the front 200mm fan option!









Not the stock of coarse...but I always change my fans.


----------



## tw33k

Added some white LEDs..


----------



## kzinti1

I don't know how many times I've caught myself just sitting here, staring at the window on this 700D computer case and wondering, "why did they make such a weird looking window for this thing?"

Why the strange shape? Why expose the power supply compartment and all of that wiring? Plus the hdd trays in my 800DW? How the Hell can I fix this?

Squaring the top right side of the window cut out and making a new window is one thing, but modding a completely new window in a new solid side panel, with the window ending at the top of the psu tray and squared at the top right side, is quite another, difficult undertaking.

I have the solid side panel that came with this case, I got the windowed one during a MicroCenter sale for one cent extra when I bought this 700D, and I have no idea how I'd go about cutting it for a more sane looking window. It's very heavy for its size so I imagine it's quite hard to cut. Especially since I have no tools to do it with. Not even any to just square off the top right side. No companies around here that do machining, either. The only welding shop down here went out of business.

The only easy fix I can come up with is to use a piece of blackout film, like is used on limousines, to hide the cpu compartment. I've got a feeling that would look completely ******ed, though.

Hopefully, the next version won't look so strange. Failing that, then I doubt I'll choose Corsair again. Something I really don't want to do!


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> I don't know how many times I've caught myself just sitting here, staring at the window on this 700D computer case and wondering, "_why_ did they make such a weird looking window for this thing?"
> Why the strange shape? Why expose the power supply compartment and all of that wiring? Plus the hdd trays in my 800DW? How the Hell can I fix this?
> Squaring the top right side of the window cut out and making a new window is one thing, but modding a completely new window in a new solid side panel, with the window ending at the top of the psu tray and squared at the top right side, is quite another, difficult undertaking.
> I have the solid side panel that came with this case, I got the windowed one during a MicroCenter sale for one cent extra when I bought this 700D, and I have no idea how I'd go about cutting it for a more sane looking window. It's very heavy for its size so I imagine it's quite hard to cut. Especially since I have no tools to do it with. Not even any to just square off the top right side. No companies around here that do machining, either. The only welding shop down here went out of business.
> The only easy fix I can come up with is to use a piece of blackout film, like is used on limousines, to hide the cpu compartment. I've got a feeling that would look completely ******ed, though.
> Hopefully, the next version won't look so strange. Failing that, then I doubt I'll choose Corsair again. Something I _really_ don't want to do!


I got the same deal on my 700D and windowed panel. I cut up the extra one using a jigsaw and made a cover for the PSU bay that screws onto the divider. This was taken very early in the build and I had not drilled and tapped the holes yet so it is being held in place by electrical tape, but I'm sure you get the idea


----------



## pvt.joker

i like that idea, might have to do something like that myself..


----------



## kzinti1

Sounds like a winner to me too. I haven't tried any metal working in years.

I just noticed that the curve of the front of the window approximates the sail of the Corsair logo. It still sucks, though.

IF I had he tools, I'd like to take the solid panel, cut a lower section even with the top of the psu cover/tray, put a hinge on the front of it, and then mount a radiator to that lower section of the panel. Then cut a frame for a proper shaped window in the upper part of the remaining panel. It shouldn't be that difficult, IF I had the tools to do it.


----------



## Rabbs

Hey would sending him a pm of the picture of my order from newegg get me in the club? or actual pics of the case cause it'll be here friday.


----------



## silvrr

Switched over from an Antec 300 and couldn't be happier.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> Hey would sending him a pm of the picture of my order from newegg get me in the club? or actual pics of the case cause it'll be here friday.


just post a picture of the order and use paint or somthing to blur out the pirivate info and then post pics when you get it


----------



## Rabbs




----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*


Nice Parts and now post some pics when you get it and you will get added to the list


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Nice Parts and now post some pics when you get it and you will get added to the list


Mainly upgrade parts. I already own the ram but they don't sell singe sticks so yeah. What i have left to order is 3 monitors and watercooling parts and GPU's. Also my case will be here tomorrow. Delivery got moved up


----------



## Rabbs

Would love to be added to the club now







Such a beautiful case I've already fell in love with it, and i ain't even started my build with it. Makes my current nzxt phantom look like a micro atx lol. Can't wait to start putting parts in her, and pics doesn't do this case any justice.


----------



## C6ZR1

Hey everyone,

Hopefully Im going to be purchasing an 800D in about a month as well as a new gpu (spring break refresh







) but I have a couple of quick questions about the case and would appreciate any feedback/suggestions.

Breakdown:
Im going to be using an H100 cooler for cpu in a push/pull coniguration while keeping the GPU air cooled, no tweaking with GPU and maybe minor OC with CPU.

Proposal/Question:
 I was wondering what you guys think of this layout, red is exhaust, blue is intake, blue with red outline is push/pull config for h100. Also, what are you thought about putting another fan on the bottom with 2 fans in taking from below?

Another thing, Im going to be getting (3) AreaCool 120mm red case fans on top and some red interior lighting. I've been debating on between NZXT sleeved LED kit http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812170026, Logisys LED tube http://www.frys.com/product/6401522?source=googleps or Logisys sound activated cathode light http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16800888071

I was thinking if I do go with the LED sleeved lighting, should I get 1m or 2m sleeve kit?

I've never done interior lighting before and was wondering what everyone's opinion/suggestion is for both the cooling and lighting and if you have interior lighing could you please post them so I could get an idea of what they look like.

Thanks!


----------



## R4MP4G3

I just purchased an 800D and i'm in the middle of modding it to fit a dual radiator in the bottom of the case. One question though, Can i also place another radiator (single) in place of the exhaust rear fan? So technically, I would be running 1x triple radiator on top, 1x dual radiator on the bottom, and 1x radiator on the rear of the case.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4MP4G3*
> 
> I just purchased an 800D and i'm in the middle of modding it to fit a dual radiator in the bottom of the case. One question though, Can i also place another radiator (single) in place of the exhaust rear fan? So technically, I would be running 1x triple radiator on top, 1x dual radiator on the bottom, and 1x radiator on the rear of the case.


What are you going to use for intakes? Or are you just going to leave the side panel off?


----------



## R4MP4G3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> What are you going to use for intakes? Or are you just going to leave the side panel off?


Well, the only intake would be from the bottom of the case radiator.


----------



## Rabbs

I'm i the only one who has problems with the tool less 5.25" bays? The tool less design is terrible they don't even keep the opticle drive in place let alone match where the holes should be. Even plastic part popped off had to put it back on. Only way i got my opticle drive and fan controller to stay was by using screws.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> I'm i the only one who has problems with the tool less 5.25" bays? The tool less design is terrible they don't even keep the opticle drive in place let alone match where the holes should be. Even plastic part popped off had to put it back on. Only way i got my opticle drive and fan controller to stay was by using screws.


I didn't like the tool less drive bays either, so I took them all off and use screws.


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I didn't like the tool less drive bays either, so I took them all off and use screws.


Dang shame as expensive as this case was. My phantom had better tool less design it was perfect. But other then that i haven't found other problems "yet" with my 800D.


----------



## morencyam

Toolless drive bays are nice if you switch out bay components often, but I've always opted to use screws since I never remove my drives. Plus I moved the HDD cage to the 5.25" bays, so I had to remove the toolless clips to make my HDD cage work right


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> I'm i the only one who has problems with the tool less 5.25" bays? The tool less design is terrible they don't even keep the opticle drive in place let alone match where the holes should be. Even plastic part popped off had to put it back on. Only way i got my opticle drive and fan controller to stay was by using screws.


I have not had any problems with optical drives using the Corsair tooless design on my Graphite 600T. However, it doesn't work well for 1/2 length devices like fan controllers. Of course, you can tell that just by looking at the design.


----------



## Rabbs

This is one dead club lol. Buildlog is up in my sig.


----------



## OverClocker55

Yes that tends to happen







Wish more people would post


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Yes that tends to happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish more people would post


I'm doing a complete teardown for maintenance either this weekend or next. I'll make sure I post some pictures when I'm finished. It won't look much different but cable management and airflow should be improved by this. I'm switching out pumps, flipping the bottom 240 rad fans to exhaust, adding a 120mm fan to the rear panel for some fresh air for the bottom rad, and adding a Bitspower X-Station Power Extender for all the non-radiator fans, pump, and cold cathode.


----------



## solsamurai

Just ordered a 650D. Very excited.


----------



## Mergatroid

Gratz. That's a beautiful case. If it was available when I bought my 600T I may have purchased it instead.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Gratz. That's a beautiful case. If it was available when I bought my 600T I may have purchased it instead.


Thanks. Been waiting to get it for quite awhile.

When I first saw the scene from your avatar I couldn't stop laughing for several minutes.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Just ordered a 650D. Very excited.


yay! I remember u on the 650D thread for some time finally get 1


----------



## pvt.joker

been meaning to post pics for a while, but just did some cable management and fan replacement so figure now is as good a time as any..
My setup before the new fans.. (forgot to start takin pics before I removed the rear fan, or dust for that matter)


Old top fans.. loud blue led CM fans.


The new sexy white nzxt rear 140mm and 120mm top fans!


I was going to replace the noctua fans to match, but I'm still pending on if my rig is going under water (and thus no need for the new fans) so we'll see how that goes.

Otherwise I love this case. One of the best cases I've owned and worked with.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C6ZR1*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> Hopefully Im going to be purchasing an 800D in about a month as well as a new gpu (spring break refresh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I have a couple of quick questions about the case and would appreciate any feedback/suggestions.
> 
> Breakdown:
> Im going to be using an H100 cooler for cpu in a push/pull coniguration while keeping the GPU air cooled, no tweaking with GPU and maybe minor OC with CPU.
> 
> Proposal/Question:
> I was wondering what you guys think of this layout, red is exhaust, blue is intake, blue with red outline is push/pull config for h100. Also, what are you thought about putting another fan on the bottom with 2 fans in taking from below?
> 
> Another thing, Im going to be getting (3) AreaCool 120mm red case fans on top and some red interior lighting. I've been debating on between NZXT sleeved LED kit http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812170026, Logisys LED tube http://www.frys.com/product/6401522?source=googleps or Logisys sound activated cathode light http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16800888071
> 
> I was thinking if I do go with the LED sleeved lighting, should I get 1m or 2m sleeve kit?
> 
> I've never done interior lighting before and was wondering what everyone's opinion/suggestion is for both the cooling and lighting and if you have interior lighing could you please post them so I could get an idea of what they look like.
> 
> Thanks!


Make the rear-exhaust an intake, it helps greatly.

Also for a 1000D / 900D I think that Corsair should look at the TJ07 style of mounting a 480 rad on the bottom and having the PSU mounted side-ways.


----------



## morencyam

I got the slim 120mm fan mounted to the rear panel today


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I got the slim 120mm fan mounted to the rear panel today


That on the back panel behind the cpu? Not a bad idea..


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I got the slim 120mm fan mounted to the rear panel today


If anything I would make it suck air out. The 140mm from the HDD fan is blowing air through the HDD hotswap bays and into the back panel section of the case, making the fan pull that air out should help that airflow?

Up to you to play around with the orientation though


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


Nice case, although I would suggest trying not to scratch the paintwork off anymore







(notice the side rails)

And why put a watermark on it?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> If anything I would make it suck air out. The 140mm from the HDD fan is blowing air through the HDD hotswap bays and into the back panel section of the case, making the fan pull that air out should help that airflow?
> Up to you to play around with the orientation though


haha that 140mm is no longer existent. I modded the crap out of my case and moved the HDD cage to the 5.25" bays and put my dual mcp350's and rx240 in the bottom. The slim 120mm is providing fresh air to the rx240 which is pulling air out of the case


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> If anything I would make it suck air out. The 140mm from the HDD fan is blowing air through the HDD hotswap bays and into the back panel section of the case, making the fan pull that air out should help that airflow?
> Up to you to play around with the orientation though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha that 140mm is no longer existent. I modded the crap out of my case and moved the HDD cage to the 5.25" bays and put my dual mcp350's and rx240 in the bottom. The slim 120mm is providing fresh air to the rx240 which is pulling air out of the case
Click to expand...

Damn that orange looks awesome, a pity you dont have the X58 OC motherboard and some G.Skill ARES RAM.



















Then you would have ALL the orange


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Damn that orange looks awesome, a pity you dont have the X58 OC motherboard and some G.Skill ARES RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you would have ALL the orange


Oh believe me, I've wanted the X58A-OC since it was first released. I'm really not too keen on that RAM though. I like the look of my OCZ Reaper


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Nice case, although I would suggest trying not to scratch the paintwork off anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (notice the side rails)
> And why put a watermark on it?


My photo. When you own this case try to take of the side panels 400 times and then and worry about paint. You don't see it anyways


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Thanks. Been waiting to get it for quite awhile.
> When I first saw the scene from your avatar I couldn't stop laughing for several minutes.


I know what you mean. When I first saw it, after I finished wiping away the tears, I knew I had to use it as an avatar. It still makes me laugh when I look at it.


----------



## morencyam

Modding day is here
Before








After should be posted this evening


----------



## solsamurai

Removed the front mesh on my 650D and installed the Spectre Pro. Next is the rear mesh while I wait for the rubber screws for the top fans to arrive.


----------



## Mergatroid

Yeah, kick that warranty! Give it another one for me!!!


----------



## solsamurai

Haha, rear mesh is gone! A bunch of rubber screws came in this morning. I'm not ready to move into the new case! :whee:


----------



## Mariusz803

Water build finally DONE


----------



## morencyam

Latest revision complete


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariusz803*
> 
> Water build finally DONE


That's a good lookin build..


----------



## Hellish

My perfect "900D"

-native support for a 480/560 up top in pp so a bit taller adding a 5.25" slot or 2
-dual psu at the bottom but sideways like the tj07
-support for a 360 at the bottom possibly 2 beside eachother
-8 pci slots
-similar window

-possibly reverse atx


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> My perfect "900D"
> 
> -native support for a 480/560 up top in pp so a bit taller adding a 5.25" slot or 2
> -dual psu at the bottom but sideways like the tj07
> -support for a 360 at the bottom possibly 2 beside eachother
> -8 pci slots
> -similar window
> 
> -possibly reverse atx


make the window the same shape, but smaller, so you can't see the psu chamber down below


----------



## Ulver

Hi guys!

Be glad to join the club with my 800D!

Check out my building log and more pictures, here!


----------



## tw33k

More from me...


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariusz803*
> 
> Water build finally DONE


This is a Sweet Build.....


----------



## Ulver

Just post a few more pics here, in honor of this great case: The 800D!


----------



## Ovrclck

I like the EK Spin! Killer build man!


----------



## sirbaili

Hi

I have too Obsidian 800D Build.

Below is my current setup before going WC.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirbaili*
> 
> Hi
> I have too Obsidian 800D Build.
> Below is my current setup before going WC.
> *snip


Looks like you got yourself a little space heater there. Your cards will love you once they take the plunge


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> This is a Sweet Build.....


thanks man, good to be finally "done" my build after a few months


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I like the EK Spin! Killer build man!


Yeah, that res is really nice!
It does make a constant running water sound though








It's like if someone forgot a faucet open in the bathroom or something... Got used to it after one day or so.
It never disturbed or anything, it was just very unusual at first.









Thanks!
It will still improve!
I'll be moving the pump to the lower chamber in a couple of weeks.
It is disturbing the airflow on the present place (right above the bottom intake).








I don't know why I put there... I was so tired after 6 or 7 hours of work on that thing... wasn't thinking right.


----------



## sirbaili

Hi

In reality only the top card suffers:
1. It inhales all the heat that bottom cards yield
2. Not all the games support 3 way crossfire (at least older games) I am a fun of COD MW series - so far only COD MW3 utilizes all 3 cores. the rest only first 2 - so I am o.K.
3. I have Fan profiles managed by Msi Afterburner software - cards almost never ever cross 75 Degree Celsius threshold.


----------



## Zantrill

800D being shipped as I type. Sign me up!

Should be in by friday, will post pics


----------



## nycste

Hey all joining the club looking for tips and advice I have been reading this thread, the water cooling thread and several others for weeks and boy is there a lot of info out there but never enough. Please stop by my log and offer tips on your spare time









*Current Setup*








By nycste at 2012-03-27


----------



## Zantrill




----------



## TomSG

kjl


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> August would be 3 years for the 800D, but to be fair, it's still going strong. Sales have been very steady since it launched. I think it changed the industry.
> How many cases now have rubber grommets? Hot swap? How many "super towers" have come out from competitors since then? Quite a few, to varying degrees of success.
> We changed the game in 2009. I'd like to to do it again sometime. But - hey, cases are expensive to make and take a while to get right, so we're not going to launch anything to replace the 800D until we're sure it would be a huge leap in features, quality, and flexibility.


Any time frame on the new case? even though I only have had this 800D for > 5 months, I want to know if a bigger version is coming out before I either buyer a tower 24 pedestal for it or mod the hell out of it for 2x 480 rads and then not buy a new case for the next ~ 5 years.


----------



## DeadLink

Can anyone confirm the distance from the top of the motherboard to the mounting surface where the fans mate up against?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Can anyone confirm the distance from the top of the motherboard to the mounting surface where the fans mate up against?


I would do it for you but I don't understand

PM me


----------



## DeadLink

PM sent. Thanks for answering the question. +rep


----------



## sotorious

800D on air only! you think it would be sufficient enough?


----------



## DeadLink

Who?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious*
> 
> 800D on air only! you think it would be sufficient enough?


Yeah


----------



## KaRLiToS

yes if you have good intake and good exhaust.


----------



## DeadLink

KaRLiToS. What screws did you use for the top? 30MM?


----------



## sotorious

because i have a 1200 right now. I was wondering if i would see a significant change in temps


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> yes if you have good intake and good exhaust.


I have my 800D fans set up like so;









But another good way to set it up (this is also very good for watercooling, if not better if you have a 360 rad up top):


----------



## DeadLink

Type of fans and CFM along with fan placement will determine temperature difference. Either being you setup the case as a positive air or negative air.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> KaRLiToS. What screws did you use for the top? 30MM?


My Top Rad is held by the middle Fan with normal Fan screws, it was my only way. Only the middle fan fit with my Koolance shroud, the other two fans were offset.

I think you will have to do the same thing since you will have push-pull configuration, but maybe you will be able to screw all fans to the case. depending on your radiator fans pattern.

I used these but in black ( The 800D provides some of them in black) four screw are enough to hold a 360 Radiator (65mm thick). Mine has been there for quite long already.



*OR*

Maybe 30mm will work, but you'll have to leave your Top fans unscrewed and loose before mounting the Rad at top. Do you get what I mean?


----------



## DeadLink

Do you know the Offset of the fans on top?


----------



## experience333

I would like to join this club. I got my 800D a couple weeks ago and I love it. Planning on going water-cooling after August or so.

My sig rig has pictures with the 800D. I'll post more when I get home from work!


----------



## KaRLiToS

its like 2mm,but its enough not to be able to put the screw in place.

I have a Feser X-Changer 360 Radiator with the Koolance 360 Shroud, maybe you won't have that issue with your Radiator and the 800D





As you can see, the bottom fans have 25mm screws holding the Fans to the Rad

The Top Fans have really small screws 5mm to be able to leave the top Fan hole free for mounting it to the case

Sorry its hard for me to explain, thats why I provide pictures, if you don't understand, I will keep trying.


----------



## DeadLink

So if I understand correctly.

You mounted the Fans to the Bottom of the Rad for the inside of the computer. On the outside you fist installed the Rad to the top of the case and then installed the shroud with the Fan and had spacing issues on the Shroud rather than the Top of the case to the Radiator? Or did you cut the top of the case completely open for the fans to stay mounted on the rad for the shroud to work?

Edit 1. Now looking at the X-Changer and the shroud you used. Both offer 15mm Spacing so it would show that the case isnt using 15mm spacing? Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Like I said, 4 screws is enough to hold a 360 radiator. My 480 feser X-Changer Back radiator is also mounted with only 4 screws too

*1st* Cut a hole



*2 nd* Drill the mounting holes for the shroud



*3 rd* Mount the Shroud



*4 th* attach the Fans to Rad. As you can see on this pic, the fan is screwed with a small radiator screw but from the inside of the Fan, the other side of the Fan is mounted to the Shroud (or case) with normal fan screws, thats the way I did it . This pic is an example with my back radiator, just replace this Fan filter with the top of the case and you will understand.



(My top Rad is this one though)


----------



## DeadLink

That was what I was thinking. Thanks.


----------



## staryoshi

My 550D will likely be here on Wednesday or Thursday, at which point I'll update with pictures







I'm looking forward to it getting here, it's been a while since I have used such a refined case.


----------



## solsamurai

Nice. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Megathyne

Does anyone know if we actually need the midplate on the 700d that separates the psu from the mobo area. I am going to put in a 240 rad on the bottom and would like to go pushpull on it without mounting the rad sideways and having to cut out fan holes in each door. I would imagine without the midplate, running tubes down there would be a lot easier. Does anyone know if the hdd cage will not be structurally sound? Do people keep it there just for aesthetics? I imagine the pushpull on the 240 will move enough air north not to need that fan in the midplate.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megathyne*
> 
> Does anyone know if we actually need the midplate on the 700d that separates the psu from the mobo area. I am going to put in a 240 rad on the bottom and would like to go pushpull on it without mounting the rad sideways and having to cut out fan holes in each door. I would imagine without the midplate, running tubes down there would be a lot easier. Does anyone know if the hdd cage will not be structurally sound? Do people keep it there just for aesthetics? I imagine the pushpull on the 240 will move enough air north not to need that fan in the midplate.


I would like to know this as well anyone comment?


----------



## Zantrill

The 800D didn't come with a front panel opening for a flash reader like my Antec Nine Hundred did. So, for now I'm using the one from that. A few problems obviously.

One, the panel is just sitting there, thankfully it's just snug enough to not fall out. And I'm not sure having the holes all through it is good for air pressure/or umm, just being open like that?









Two, as you can also see from the pics, is that the reader is set back quite a ways and so there is a gap. Being tooless on the 800D and the "3.5 to 5.25" from the Antec Nine Hundred doesn't seem to be a good thing.

So, I was wondering if there is a better solution here for this 800D. Does anyone have a card reader on their 800D? Corsair website did not have a Case Accessory listed for this.

Sorry for the poor quality pics.


----------



## tw33k

Without buying a new reader that fits in a 5.25" bay, you've probably got the best solution (as long as it won't fall out) The holes won't hurt particularly if your exhausting out the back


----------



## Zantrill

Everything is intake except the 3 top fans for exhaust. I guess if there is no better solution, I'll have to mod the "3.5 to 5.25" adapter, i.e., put some holes in it where I need them to sit flush with the panel.


----------



## 72bluenova

I went from a P180 to the 550D. Big change as far as cable management and air flow. I added a Lamptron Touch fan controller, and swapped the front fans with some AP-15 and the rear with a TY-140. Very happy







Still running my trusted Q6600, waiting on the IB to upgrade.


----------



## solsamurai

Looks nice. Glad to see that TY-140 back there!


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Installed a new motherboard, so i did a full case clean out to get it in top shape again!


----------



## Zantrill

Very clean looking.... Thanks for giving me an idea how the board will look in my case.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *72bluenova*
> 
> I went from a P180 to the 550D. Big change as far as cable management and air flow. I added a Lamptron Touch fan controller, and swapped the front fans with some AP-15 and the rear with a TY-140. Very happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still running my trusted Q6600, waiting on the IB to upgrade.


is your HX750 newer? or is that a sticker from the newer HX line?
I noticed your pci-e cables are labeled now like the newer HX series
newer I assume?


----------



## staryoshi

I'm finally ready to join







I'll post better pictures at a later date. It's a great case to work with, I'm highly satisfied with it. I'd add another 1/4" behind the mobo tray for management though.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

excuse the marks on the S.A i had finger prints o it and i cant get it off no matter what i use


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I'm finally ready to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post better pictures at a later date. It's a great case to work with, I'm highly satisfied with it. I'd add another 1/4" behind the mobo tray for management though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse the marks on the S.A i had finger prints o it and i cant get it off no matter what i use


Something like this might help.


----------



## SirWaWa

any good ideas to air cool sli gpu's in the 800D?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> any good ideas to air cool sli gpu's in the 800D?


Creatively mount a 140mm fan in front of them and remove the rear PCI slot covers. Lots of air blowing out your case!


----------



## jmcu

Air cooling didn't work to good for me. Watercooling was my best way.


----------



## 72bluenova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> is your HX750 newer? or is that a sticker from the newer HX line?
> I noticed your pci-e cables are labeled now like the newer HX series
> newer I assume?


Yes, it is brand new. Newegg had a sale on Corsair PSUs so I went for it.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Creatively mount a 140mm fan in front of them and remove the rear PCI slot covers. Lots of air blowing out your case!


I already have vented pci slots and a spare 135mm fan
now about the mounting...


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> I already have vented pci slots and a spare 135mm fan
> now about the mounting...


You think those vented slots let enough air out....but with them gone so much more can escape.







Maybe use a foam block or similar to mount the fan? Ninja zipties? For my 650D I'm working on the below so I can fold/run Boinc more frequently on my GPU.



http://imgur.com/miHbS


----------



## Gorki

Guys I need some help of you owners please.
I decide to pull up my triger on good deal on second hand 800d but i have some questions about rad and "visuals" .
I have Sunbeamtech Rheosmart 6 fan controller that looked great on my cm690 but on 800d mesh does not match. I don't wont to buy Lian li version just for this so I was wondering is there an easy work around or mod to match looking acording to 800d case.
Maybe use this or this and try to dissasambe my rheo 6?
I would really appreciate someone assistance on this one?

Second thing is that I'm trying to mod the top to fit RX480 rad so some template for this or hint would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> Guys I need some help of you owners please.
> I decide to pull up my triger on good deal on second hand 800d but i have some questions about rad and "visuals" .
> I have Sunbeamtech Rheosmart 6 fan controller that looked great on my cm690 but on 800d mesh does not match. I don't wont to buy Lian li version just for this so I was wondering is there an easy work around or mod to match looking acording to 800d case.
> Maybe use this or this and try to dissasambe my rheo 6?
> I would really appreciate someone assistance on this one?
> Second thing is that I'm trying to mod the top to fit RX480 rad so some template for this or hint would be great.
> Thanks.


the xspc one looks like it's possible to fit better than the lian li cover. I'd pick one of those up and see about cutting/drilling to make it work for the parts of your current fan controller.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> Guys I need some help of you owners please.
> I decide to pull up my triger on good deal on second hand 800d but i have some questions about rad and "visuals" .
> I have Sunbeamtech Rheosmart 6 fan controller that looked great on my cm690 but on 800d mesh does not match. I don't wont to buy Lian li version just for this so I was wondering is there an easy work around or mod to match looking acording to 800d case.
> Maybe use this or this and try to dissasambe my rheo 6?
> I would really appreciate someone assistance on this one?
> 
> Second thing is that I'm trying to mod the top to fit RX480 rad so some template for this or hint would be great.
> Thanks.


Why don't you just use one of the 5 1/4" bay covers from the 800D? Just drill the appropriate holes in it and use it for the perfect match.


----------



## nycste

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

update with some changes all listed in my worklog

also what might be causing this picture distortion issue?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Boweezie

Hello everyone. New to the forums and new to WC. I finally took the first step and ordered my 800D!!!!! SO EXCITED!!!!! CANT WAIT TO GET IT AND START MAKING A BUILD LOG







Now I just have to get rid of my Antec 1200


----------



## Zantrill

Anyone know of a good 6 channel Fan controller that will fit nicely in a 800D?


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Anyone know of a good 6 channel Fan controller that will fit nicely in a 800D?


If I were to buy a new one right now, it would be a Lamptron FC Touch.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*
> 
> If I were to buy a new one right now, it would be a Lamptron FC Touch.


That's what I have. It's really nice. The touch screen is fairly actuate, not perfect, but it gets the job done. If you change fan speeds frequently I would recommend something with individual knobs since have to click through all 6 channels can get tedious at times


----------



## Zantrill

So this will work just fine being the case is tooless? And I'll be hooking this up to 6 GT-AP15's for push pull on 360 rad. So adjusting individual won't matter as I want them all to share equal job.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> So this will work just fine being the case is tooless? And I'll be hooking this up to 6 GT-AP15's for push pull on 360 rad. So adjusting individual won't matter as I want them all to share equal job.


Yep, you can screw it in perfectly fine without interfering with the tool-less clasps. And I have 8 fans on my fan controller, so I am sure 6 will be more than fine


----------



## Zantrill

Very nice, thanks guys. Reps all around.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> So this will work just fine being the case is tooless? And I'll be hooking this up to 6 GT-AP15's for push pull on 360 rad. So adjusting individual won't matter as I want them all to share equal job.


I actually had to redrill the screw holes in the drive bay because using the standard predrilled holes caused the fan controller to sit back uneven with the front bezel. And it's too short to use with the toolless latches


----------



## Mergatroid

Yeah, fan controllers are notorious for not working well with a lot of tool-less bays, specifically because of their length. I agree that a lot of manufacturers seem to be getting the mounting-screw hole measurements wrong as well. I have a Strike-X controller and it sits recessed in the case by a few mm. I've had others do the same. I think case manufacturers should put slots in the bays instead of holes for mounting bay devices. That would compensate for the varying device measurements.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Ah, well that being said, I can say for sure the the Scythe Kaze Master I have right now fits pretty flush with the front of my case. They make a 6 fan unit that I would assume fits just as well: http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/acc/077/km03_detail.html ...but it doesn't have the amperage capacity of the Lamptron model.


----------



## 72bluenova

I bought the Lamptron Touch for my 550D. It works really well, and have had no issues with it for the past month running 24/7. I had to take the toolless clamp off from the case in order to be able to use the screws to secure it correctly. Having 30W per channel is a very nice feature, the components used are high end. As mentioned before the touch screen is a bit peaky, but you can use anything without a sharp end to set everything to your like.
Here are some pictures.


----------



## Zantrill

hmmm. I do like that. Thanks for the pics. I guess I'll do some mod work and make this fit.


----------



## Rebelord

Have a question about airflow for you guys, regarding the 550D.
I have a 550D and H100 on the way. Going to retain my current sig rig, installed into the 550D. However, with the hard floors and pets in the house, dust and dander can be a hassle.

I was wondering, if any one has experience with moving the air through the case like this:
Blue arrows Cold/Fresh air; Red arrows, hot exhaust air. Plus my 4890s will be exhausting out the back.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Have a question about airflow for you guys, regarding the 550D.
> I have a 550D and H100 on the way. Going to retain my current sig rig, installed into the 550D. However, with the hard floors and pets in the house, dust and dander can be a hassle.
> 
> I was wondering, if any one has experience with moving the air through the case like this:
> Blue arrows Cold/Fresh air; Red arrows, hot exhaust air. Plus my 4890s will be exhausting out the back.


Hmmmm... could work, but the bottom has a dust filter that keeps out a lot of crap anyway.

Personally I would have the top as exhaust, rear as intake, front as intake, and bottom as intake.

So 2 fans ontop exhaust, 1 rear exhaust, 1 bottom intake, 2 front intake. A lot more positive pressure.


----------



## Piospi

Hello everyone.

My case is Obsidian 800D and I have a question. If I connect the SSD to the this :http://www.bjorn3d.com/Material/revimages/case/obsidian800d/hdd2_stor.jpg I will have a delays ? Is better to connect directly to the motherboard?

Thanks for answers


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> hmmm. I do like that. Thanks for the pics. I guess I'll do some mod work and make this fit.


All I did to mod it to fit correctly was remove the toolless latch and drill out the front screw holes into slots so I could slide the controller forward and back to make it flush, then used some washers and tightened down the screws. The end result is completely flush. I also "stealth modded" my DVD drive


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> All I did to mod it to fit correctly was remove the toolless latch and drill out the front screw holes into slots so I could slide the controller forward and back to make it flush, then used some washers and tightened down the screws. The end result is completely flush. I also "stealth modded" my DVD drive


Thanks. In earlier posts, I was trying to figure out a way to get my Rosewill 74-n-1 USB 3.0 Card Reader to sit flush. Sounds to me I will have to pull the same trick with it as well. Like what you did with the DVD Drive.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> My case is Obsidian 800D and I have a question. If I connect the SSD to the this :http://www.bjorn3d.com/Material/revimages/case/obsidian800d/hdd2_stor.jpg I will have a delays ? Is better to connect directly to the motherboard?
> 
> Thanks for answers


Nope, it will be just as fast.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Have a question about airflow for you guys, regarding the 550D.
> I have a 550D and H100 on the way. Going to retain my current sig rig, installed into the 550D. However, with the hard floors and pets in the house, dust and dander can be a hassle.
> I was wondering, if any one has experience with moving the air through the case like this:
> Blue arrows Cold/Fresh air; Red arrows, hot exhaust air. Plus my 4890s will be exhausting out the back.


Personally, I always like to have as many intakes as possible, creating positive air pressure. I would make the majority of your fans intake. I'd go all intake on the front, and intake on the rear, exhaust on the h100 on top. With that you probably wouldn't need the case floor fan, so I'd just leave that open. I know you said dust and pet hair is an issue, I would look into DemciFlex filters. I have a few on my case and they work great, and cleaning is a breeze since they are magnetic all you have to do is pull them off and slap it right back on after cleaning. Just my $.02, though


----------



## ViperSB1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> My case is Obsidian 800D and I have a question. If I connect the SSD to the this :http://www.bjorn3d.com/Material/revimages/case/obsidian800d/hdd2_stor.jpg I will have a delays ? Is better to connect directly to the motherboard?
> Thanks for answers


I use the hot swap bays with my SSD and they work great so you should be fine. I have heard of issues with the updated/new SATA 3 ports and SSD's not working correctly though.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I am using the SATA 3 PCB and it works fine on my 2 SSD (sata3)

I have one USB 3.o upgrade and one SATA 3 PCB upgrade to sale for not expensive.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *72bluenova*
> 
> I bought the Lamptron Touch for my 550D. It works really well, and have had no issues with it for the past month running 24/7. I had to take the toolless clamp off from the case in order to be able to use the screws to secure it correctly. Having 30W per channel is a very nice feature, the components used are high end. As mentioned before the touch screen is a bit peaky, but you can use anything without a sharp end to set everything to your like.
> Here are some pictures.


This is a good example of a fan controller that doesn't quite fit flush. The other thing we can see is a large gap between the fan controller and the DVD drive. I have often thought that these companies should put small thin strips of foam rubber along the top and bottom of their products faceplate to eliminate this gap (or just provide a couple of strips in the packaging in case you need them). Considering how much we pay for this stuff, I think it really should come with the units.

I went to a local store and purchased some black weather stripping with a sticky backing. I cut this into thin strips and used it across the top of my Strike-X fan controller to eliminate the gap.

@Rebelord

If you have dust filters to fit your intake areas then the diagram you showed should be OK. Personally I always restrict my intakes to those spots with dust filters. Doesn't the front and bottom of your case both have dust filters?

@morencyam

Really nice job on the fan controller and optical drive. Well done.


----------



## ViperSB1

Wanted to see if anyone has done, or seen anyone do this...

I have a Sunbeam Rheobus fan controlled that looks awful in my 800D. I have removed the face of the Sunbeam and plan on drilling out one of the 5.25 bay covers and mounting the Sunbeam to it...
I am a little concerned on drilling the cover due to the brushed aluminum plate on the front. Anyone done this?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Hmmmm... could work, but the bottom has a dust filter that keeps out a lot of crap anyway.
> Personally I would have the top as exhaust, rear as intake, front as intake, and bottom as intake.
> So 2 fans ontop exhaust, 1 rear exhaust, 1 bottom intake, 2 front intake. A lot more positive pressure.


Top exhaust does not promote positive pressure. Your case is still a vacuum cleaner without the bag.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Top exhaust does not promote positive pressure. Your case is still a vacuum cleaner without the bag.


Please can you explain more, I don't understand and my top 6 fans are exhaust. I hate dust


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Hmmmm... could work, but the bottom has a dust filter that keeps out a lot of crap anyway.
> Personally I would have the top as exhaust, rear as intake, front as intake, and bottom as intake.
> So 2 fans ontop exhaust, 1 rear exhaust, 1 bottom intake, 2 front intake. A lot more positive pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> Top exhaust does not promote positive pressure. Your case is still a vacuum cleaner without the bag.
Click to expand...

I meant top rear fan as intake


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Top exhaust does not promote positive pressure. Your case is still a vacuum cleaner without the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please can you explain more, I don't understand and my top 6 fans are exhaust. I hate dust
Click to expand...

Basically, if you have more fans pushing air out of the case than pulling air in the exhaust fans will be pulling air in from small gaps around the case as well as from the intake fans. Such as the gaps around the side-panel etc. Thus bringing excess dust and dirt into your case









Having more intake fans will result in that effect being reversed and a small amount of air being pushed out of those gaps. Well at least in theory.


----------



## nycste

http://www.silverstonetek.com/techtalk_cont.php?tid=wh_positive&area=usa

I myself changed my top 6 fans on the 360 to intake then my buddy said W t F you doing lol our case stinks for air flow we have to do exhaust and I was for it originally then figured no matter the setup intake would always provide better results.

Either way my link might help explain what this guy is saying.

the 700D by default has top fans (in or out), rear fan (in or out) and two bottom fans (almost always intake).

My current setup due to advice and recommendations (both sides said it doesn't matter) but with a 700D and watercooled setup I have

360Rad on top 6 fans Exhaust sucking air out of case, Rear 140mm as Intake, two bottom 140 +120 I think or 140x2 as intake leaving for a negative air flow according to that website description. If instead I had 360rad as intake rear as exhaust and bottom two as intake the air would be forced out the CD bay area and the rear motherboard holes creating no suction of unfiltered air and thus being positive according to the description.

If more could chime in on this topic that would be great I gave me 2 cents plus a few more pennys as many of us look towards you Karlitos for advice on your awesome build!


----------



## tw33k

I just sent the following to Corsair's support.

"The rear side panel does not have enough room behind the motherboard for all my cables. I've had to force it shut and over time this had led to the panel becoming bowed. I'm not the only one this has happened to. If you released a side panel with a bulge in it, giving more space behind the motherboard, almost everyone who owns an 800D would buy one."

Everyone with a similar issue should do the same


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I just sent the following to Corsair's support.
> "The rear side panel does not have enough room behind the motherboard for all my cables. I've had to force it shut and over time this had led to the panel becoming bowed. I'm not the only one this has happened to. If you released a side panel with a bulge in it, giving more space behind the motherboard, almost everyone who owns an 800D would buy one."
> Everyone with a similar issue should do the same


do not forget the 700d is identical good and bad same problems


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I just sent the following to Corsair's support.
> 
> "The rear side panel does not have enough room behind the motherboard for all my cables. I've had to force it shut and over time this had led to the panel becoming bowed. I'm not the only one this has happened to. If you released a side panel with a bulge in it, giving more space behind the motherboard, almost everyone who owns an 800D would buy one."
> 
> Everyone with a similar issue should do the same


I have this issue too, but it's mainly because of the false floor at the back making the gap really small


----------



## KaRLiToS

Ok, thank you + rep, so simple and logical. I'll work with that, I think I have to add another intake fan on the rear


----------



## SirWaWa

same here
even using corsairs own power supplies there's barely enough clearance for there own cables!!!
I had to resort to zip ties and some "clever" tidying and there's still some minor bulge


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> same here
> even using corsairs own power supplies there's barely enough clearance for there own cables!!!
> I had to resort to zip ties and some "clever" tidying and there's still some minor bulge


This really doesn't matter that much for me as I will never see it.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> This really doesn't matter that much for me as I will never see it.


thats true, but its the bulging
a case of this magnitude and price, adding a few mm's wouldn't hurt
u guys do workout right?


----------



## tw33k

It's a huge oversight IMO. It wouldn't be hard for them to make and wouldn't need to be very expensive either.


----------



## staryoshi

My two biggest issues with this case are width-related. The first is the lack of cable management space behind the motherboard due to its recessed design. The second is the lack of space between the motherboard and the side-panel. When I mount two 140mm fans on the side panel the bottom one presses against the PSU, requiring extra effort to close the door. I'm tempted to install a 120mm fan down there again so it won't interfere, but I shouldn't have to worry about it.


----------



## OverSightX

Here is an update to mine:


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> any good ideas to air cool sli gpu's in the 800D?


This is what I have on my 700D and 800DW: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_132_1015&products_id=32142

Now, of course, they have even more optional windows with fan holes, plus different colored windows. Just look through the page this one is on.

Two 140mm. fans blowing on your vga's and practically the entire mobo makes these cases just about the coolest cases on air.

Also, if you watercool, these side intakes provide more than enough air for your radiators.


----------



## Mergatroid

Other than on the 600T, personally I don't like bulging side panels. On the 600T the side panels are slightly convex, and this allows great cable management. However, it also goes with the look of the rest of the case. Personally I'm not enamored with the newer Corsair cases with the large bulges on the sides. If they did make such a side panel for the larger Corsair cases, I wonder how many people would buy it?


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated


----------



## Hellish

I wish the cable side of the 800d had like a Haf-x panel with that huge pop out as mine is bulging as well.










they should like mirror the window on the other side but in a popped out piece of metal


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> I wish the cable side of the 800d had like a Haf-x panel with that huge pop out as mine is bulging as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they should like mirror the window on the other side but in a popped out piece of metal


Tell that to Corsair. The more people that do the more chance they will make one.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> I wish the cable side of the 800d had like a Haf-x panel with that huge pop out as mine is bulging as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they should like mirror the window on the other side but in a popped out piece of metal


Too bad it looks damn ugly and at home inside a bulldozer construction plant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> I wish the cable side of the 800d had like a Haf-x panel with that huge pop out as mine is bulging as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they should like mirror the window on the other side but in a popped out piece of metal
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Corsair. The more people that do the more chance they will make one.
Click to expand...

They might.

I think it should just be _wider_. Making the back panel bulge isn't as appealing as a wider case. An 850D with all these small revisions would be nice.


----------



## Mergatroid

Actually I guess that doesn't look too bad. At least it's not a huge bulge like some of the recent cases we've seen.


----------



## solsamurai

Wow four HAF-X towers all invading this thread on the same page!


----------



## tiran

Can I join in?


----------



## pvt.joker

just as a random thought.. anybody with the 700/800D thought about picking up the 600 front panel mesh and cutting it into your front panel? Guess it wouldn't work for those that actually use the hot swap bays in the 800D, but still.. just a random though/idea i've been tossing around for my 700D.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> just as a random thought.. anybody with the 700/800D thought about picking up the 600 front panel mesh and cutting it into your front panel? Guess it wouldn't work for those that actually use the hot swap bays in the 800D, but still.. just a random though/idea i've been tossing around for my 700D.


That thought has crossed my mind on multiple occasions. Especially now since I have an rx240 down below, get some extra fresh air in there

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zantrill

ok, having a problem with the 800D side window/panel. When I go to put it in, starting with the bottom, the center I guess, is hanging on something? Because it won't go all the way down. It rocks back and forth so I can't get the window to seat properly to latch the top. I see no visible hang-ups. Anyone else ever had this prob? If so, how the heck do I fix it?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> ok, having a problem with the 800D side window/panel. When I go to put it in, starting with the bottom, the center I guess, is hanging on something? Because it won't go all the way down. It rocks back and forth so I can't get the window to seat properly to latch the top. I see no visible hang-ups. Anyone else ever had this prob? If so, how the heck do I fix it?


Could the latches on the bottom of the door be too narrow? Try bending them open a little bit more with a pair of pliers or pry them open more with a screwdriver. That would be my only thought if you can't see anything else causing interference


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Could the latches on the bottom of the door be too narrow? Try bending them open a little bit more with a pair of pliers or pry them open more with a screwdriver. That would be my only thought if you can't see anything else causing interference


Looked at that, but it looks the same as the other 2. All lines are stiaght, nothing in the way.


----------



## Boweezie

ITS FINALLY HERE!!! My mom thought it was a TV, might as well considering its size LOL.

Man I'm so tempted to open it right now but I have a presentation to do in grad school tomorrow, 2 more next week and finally 3 more exams after that


----------



## solsamurai

Patience grasshopper. I had to wait awhile to move into my 650D...made it all the more satisfying when everything finally came together!


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boweezie*
> 
> ITS FINALLY HERE!!! My mom thought it was a TV, might as well considering its size LOL.
> Man I'm so tempted to open it right now but I have a presentation to do in grad school tomorrow, 2 more next week and finally 3 more exams after that


Hey bubba, we may be in different circumstances, but the "wait" is the same. I'm trying to do a new build, and I have to wait 6 months for my build to be done because of finances. Different, but the "Gut" feeling is the same. Wish it were here now! I sympathies.


----------



## Oupavoc

List Updated









Also added the 550D to the main list








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boweezie*
> 
> ITS FINALLY HERE!!! My mom thought it was a TV, might as well considering its size LOL.
> Man I'm so tempted to open it right now but I have a presentation to do in grad school tomorrow, 2 more next week and finally 3 more exams after that


Yeah I was also surprised kinda on the size of this beast tbh


----------



## liberato87

Obsidian 800d R.O.G.edition









   
  
  
   

 

more info

Obsidian 800d R.O.G. -> liberato87 - Xtreme Hardware Forum


----------



## SirWaWa

I found a way to drop my SLI temps 1-3 degrees
using a scythe 80mm fan
using one of the long corsair 800D case screws, screw it in place as seen in the top left yellow circle
the circle in red is where the fan rests against the case (basically held in by force)
there's a little ledge that protrudes out
the 80mm fan fits just exactly perfectly for it to be held in place, if not the fan will slump because the screw will not tighten up against the fan
the fan will now be parallel with the floor
the fan is perfectly silent and does not add any noise to my system
I can't believe this works but it does


----------



## dRnRcR

Wow those EK blocks look sweet!!! That is one of the nicest builds I've seen.


----------



## nycste

just updating current fancy look with my cellphone pic, rest of details found in my log lol



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liberato87*
> 
> Obsidian 800d R.O.G.edition
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more info
> Obsidian 800d R.O.G. -> liberato87 - Xtreme Hardware Forum


put a diffuser or something over the flash so it will have better looking pictures







but still drool worthy


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> 
> I found a way to drop my SLI temps 1-3 degrees
> using a scythe 80mm fan
> using one of the long corsair 800D case screws, screw it in place as seen in the top left yellow circle
> the circle in red is where the fan rests against the case (basically held in by force)
> there's a little ledge that protrudes out
> the 80mm fan fits just exactly perfectly for it to be held in place, if not the fan will slump because the screw will not tighten up against the fan
> the fan will now be parallel with the floor
> the fan is perfectly silent and does not add any noise to my system
> I can't believe this works but it does


I've been debating mounting a fan to the blank wall of my drive cage (700D) that points directly at the back of my SLI'd gpu's.. this gives me the motivation to actually break down my case and do it!


----------



## TomSG

Just for the lulz.


----------



## liberato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dRnRcR*
> 
> Wow those EK blocks look sweet!!! That is one of the nicest builds I've seen.


thank you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> put a diffuser or something over the flash so it will have better looking pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still drool worthy


I'm glad you like my build!
you're right! Im such a bad photographer


----------



## Rebelord

Sup guys. Well, my 550D finally showed up. But in the chaos of transfering my system from my old Antec 300 and other crazyness that happened tonight. I forgot the take pictures. I will tomm. As I plan on installing my Ram Airflow fans.
One thing I will show in my pics, is the motherboard I have is a 990FXA-UD7. Which is a quite wide mobo. With that, in how the motherboard tray is recessed in the 550D. I can only use my top 3/4 Sata ports. As the bottom ones are to close to the upwards angle to the rest of the case. I'll post pics of it tomm. Plus because of that closeness, I cant plug in my extra Sata power slot. But only crossfiring 4890's. Should be ok.
Pics Tomm!!

Mod on,
Rebelord


----------



## tiran

a lot of nice systems here...


----------



## Rebelord

Here is my system. Phone pics for the time being. Gets the job done.
The RED Sata cable is for my 2nd HDD which is a different bootable drive. Not connected unless needed because of blocked sata ports, as described below. Just makes it easy to identify.






Here are two pics that show what I was talking about. With the recessed motherboard tray, it blocks my lower Sata ports.


----------



## Zantrill

EDIT: Prob Solved.

And nice rigs up above!


----------



## Oupavoc

List updated


----------



## OverSightX

A lot of nice builds. Glad to see new ones still coming in. Don't think I have seen a bad build yet.

A friend made a viny decal for me.


----------



## PunchlinePro

Adding the braided cables, really helped the over all look of my pc. They make my 650D stand out now.

Before:


After:


----------



## evoll88

Yeah it looks good,i like the black and red theme.


----------



## _^MeRcY

Hey guys had a quick question to the 800d owners, would removing the bottom cage drives allow me to fit a pump and 2 360mm radiators below where the cage is removed? I would try to place them horizontally instead of traditionally face up. Or would 2 240's vertically placed work as well?


----------



## TheRacker

I wish I could be a part of this club with the 650D. Sadly I didn't think $170 for a case was justifiable, so I settled for the *gasp* "terrible" 500r.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunchlinePro*
> 
> Adding the braided cables, really helped the over all look of my pc. They make my 650D stand out now.
> Before:
> 
> After:


Very nice. I'd like to know where I could get mod cables like that.


----------



## TheRacker

Corsair sells them.

http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories.html


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRacker*
> 
> Corsair sells them.
> http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories.html


Will they work with my Seasonic PSU?


----------



## TheRacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Will they work with my Seasonic PSU?


If seasonic uses the same modular interface as corsair. I would doubt it, but it is worth looking into.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRacker*
> 
> If seasonic uses the same modular interface as corsair. I would doubt it, but it is worth looking into.


yea, that was the first thing I noticed when the PSU came in. Seasonic has their own unique modular plug-ins.

Edit: Wait, These are extensions correct? if so, I don't know why I'm worried. If so, Thanks man.


----------



## TheRacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> yea, that was the first thing I noticed when the PSU came in. Seasonic has their own unique modular plug-ins.
> Edit: Wait, These are extensions correct? if so, I don't know why I'm worried. If so, Thanks man.


No they are not. They are actual cable replacements for the AX series of PSUs. They plug into the psu themselves. If you want extensions look up what bitfenix and NZXT have.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunchlinePro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Your 650D looks awesome. Love that case.

Don't you think you should orient your psu so it's pulling cool clean air in from under the case through the dust filter instead of drawing in warm case air?


----------



## PunchlinePro

When I first got the PSU, I had it like that, but since I didn't see a performance difference, I put it in the way I have it now, so I could read the writing on the PSU. I have my video cards stock and my CPU only at 4.2 GHz, so my temps don't get get high.


----------



## glinux

CALLING ALL 800D OWNERS! I am entered for April's Mod of the Month and I need your vote! I absolutely love this case and I modded it to perfection! (build log)



I greatly appreciate your vote and I definitely want to be added to the club!


----------



## OverSightX

Got my vote..


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunchlinePro*
> 
> When I first got the PSU, I had it like that, but since I didn't see a performance difference, I put it in the way I have it now, so I could read the writing on the PSU. I have my video cards stock and my CPU only at 4.2 GHz, so my temps don't get get high.


The only difference would be the temperature inside the psu. Warm interior air vs cool exterior air. Still, it would likely only be like 5c or something. Nothing major.


----------



## PunchlinePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> The only difference would be the temperature inside the psu. Warm interior air vs cool exterior air. Still, it would likely only be like 5c or something. Nothing major.


I have no monitor on the PSU temp, but the temps on all the other stuff didn't move at all. The motherboard and CPU temp of 31°C (7°C Delta temp) were consecutive ether way i place it. My system does not draw much power though: It is only at 250w (around 500w max) right now from the wall. I bet the fact that my house is always at 75°F helps my temps always be low.


----------



## evoll88

That white 800d is awesome looking:thumb:


----------



## Stormflurry33

That looks awesome, you have my vote


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunchlinePro*
> 
> I have no monitor on the PSU temp, but the temps on all the other stuff didn't move at all


Yeah, the psu sucks air in through that fan, and out the back of the case. So it wouldn't have much effect on anything except the psu.


----------



## PunchlinePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Yeah, the psu sucks air in through that fan, and out the back of the case. So it wouldn't have much effect on anything except the psu.


PSU fan facing down

Air in: 28 to 33 (depending on the exact location of the sensor)
Air out: 47 maximum , even under 40C elsewhere
Surface: 42 (at the center; measured with the side door closed)

PSU fan facing up

Air in: 33 to 35 (depending on the exact location of the sensor)
Air out: 47 maximum , even under 40C elsewhere
Surface: 36 to 40 (at the center; measured with the side door closed)

This is a test done on AnandTech. In there test the air going in the PSU was hotter with i pulling from in side the case, but the better air flow allowed for the same exit temp. Since it had more air pull from the other fans in the case, it had a cooler surface temp in side the case.


----------



## solsamurai

Usually post pics in the 650D thread but thought I'd throw a couple here as well.







Finally took some decent pics of my system in the 650D. Moved from a Lancool K62 and love all the extra room!


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Updated my Scout again. It's m official portable media pc for around the house.
> I updated my main system and moved a couple of the parts over to the Scout.
> It now runs a 2600k, Asus P8Z68-V Pro motherboard, 8 GB of G.skill RAM, 6 TB hard drive space (Main drive is a 150GB Velociraptor), Creative Sound card, Asus 6850 GPU.
> I also grabbed a Kuhler 920 to cool the cpu as well.
> The case is starting to get a bit heavy... I still have two more free SATA slots for additional hard drives (I bought a Lian Li hard drive cage which can hold 3 and adds an extra fan mount up front as well.)


I believe you are in the wrong thread, sir. Not a bad htpc at all though. It could put some of my friend's gaming rigs to shame


----------



## Mergatroid

@PunchlinePro

I'll have to try that myself one day. Since convection is such a weak force, easily overcome by a fan, I wouldn't think it would have much effect. I wonder if these tests were under load. I know my case gets quite warm with both video cards running full bore. I sure wouldn't want heat like that being sucked into my psu. Something to test out.


----------



## PunchlinePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> @PunchlinePro
> I'll have to try that myself one day. Since convection is such a weak force, easily overcome by a fan, I wouldn't think it would have much effect. I wonder if these tests were under load. I know my case gets quite warm with both video cards running full bore. I sure wouldn't want heat like that being sucked into my psu. Something to test out.


The test was done with simultaneous Prime95 and Furmark. Cooling: two front 120mm front intake fans and one 120mm rear exhaust at 1000RPM. The PSU should have a second fan to blow back, for that would help the PSU temp when mounted fan down. If the temps were better the other way, I still would keep it like this because I am more about appearance, and i don't think 40°C to 42°C max really matters.


----------



## nycste

So I know there was a bunch of talk back and fourth but just curious what are the recommendations at this point for a basic fan controller ideally looking for CD bay size black in color led color either adjustable or removeable and have at least 4 knobs 6 is ok but prob cost more all for around 20-40 bucks. Unless there is one for 50 that is 10x better and comes with higher recommendations I just cannot seem to pinpoint one yet.

Other comments
-i got a gift card to bestbuy for 25bucks i would love to spend any ideas on what? im trying to see if they sell fan controllers
-i got gift cards to the egg of the new as well, so thats most likely my place of purchase but im open to others like cpu frozen or what not.

thanks, PS i got the 700D

I should prob mention i also have 2 fan controllers that i cannot stand

1. aerocool gatewatcher 2 i believe its in my sig (max rpm per channel says 1000rpm that just wont cut it, plus im missing thermal plugs= makes unit blink-u can disable)
2. vantec nexus 4 knobs blue leds (damn thing buzzes my ears off forces me to keep brand new Yates at full speed vs buzz)


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunchlinePro*
> 
> The test was done with simultaneous Prime95 and Furmark. Cooling: two front 120mm front intake fans and one 120mm rear exhaust at 1000RPM. The PSU should have a second fan to blow back, for that would help the PSU temp when mounted fan down. If the temps were better the other way, I still would keep it like this because I am more about appearance, and i don't think 40°C to 42°C max really matters.


I agree that a couple of degrees c doesn't make much difference. Of course, you have a kW power supply, and I'm using a 750W supply, so my supply may be operating closer to max temp than yours is. In that case a couple of degs c may make a difference. However, you've given me an idea to look into perhaps modding the power supply case to add a fan on the top blowing onto the circuit board from the back. It may or may not be worth doing depending on how much room there is between the pcb and the psu chassis, but if there's even 5mm of space I may be able to get a good air flow going on there.

Next time I take my case apart for modding, I'll pull the psu and have a look. Thanks for the idea.

@nycste

I'm really sorry, I made you a long response with links to some great fan controllers and a little warning about the Aerocool controllers (function OK, nice looks but poor build quality) and somehow I managed to delete the entire response.

In short, on Newegg, the Scythe controllers are nice controllers, but are only 1 Amp per channel (12W) which is fine for a single fan on each channel. I like the scythe controllers myself, especially the one with the Vacuum Fluorescent Display.

There is a Sunbeam controller that's like 30W per channel, it's also aluminum and looks pretty sweet if you're into that. It's a popular choice. There is also a lamptron controller that is 45W per channel. It's also a popular choice and very functional.
Zalman makes a couple of OK controllers as well. Not great max amperage per channel (adequate though) but some have extra functions like a PWM channel (multiple PWM fans controlled from one channel), and one even has a wattage meter that will give you a reading on the total power your system is using. I have one on my other computer and it works great. It does have a sort of primitive control system though.

The Aerocool units (I have a Strike X) look awesome if you're into multicoloured displays and touch screens. I actually had to strip mine down (Strike X), resolder the output transistors and use thermal epoxy on the heat sinks because the company used hot melt glue and the holes in the board were not plated through wich caused two of the transistors to stop working.

They also have a Logisys that looks really interesting because it will control 3-pin or 4-pin fans, and has 36W per channel but I have no experience with that brand at all.

Good luck deciding.


----------



## nycste

Hey thanks for your response is there a way to mod my nexus vantec controller to remove the high pitch buzzing sound when the knob is below 60 percent or.is it just spare parts


----------



## Mergatroid

Is the noise coming from the fans or the controller? Does it have a temp alarm on it? A noise like that is very unusual for a controller, however some fans just don't like being under-volted so make sure your Yate Loon fans are cooperating. Try one different fan on another channel and see if it generates the same noise.

If the noise is coming from the controller, try and determine which part is producing it. If it has a temp alarm or an alarm for fan RPM, try removing the piezoelectric speaker from the board. It can be desoldered if you have the equipment. If you're not sure if it's causing the problem, you can use a straw in your ear pointed at or touching the device to narrow the noise down.

Usually noises like that in electronics are caused by transformers or coils. Fan motors have coils in them (armatures), and fan controllers may have output coils (some people mistake them for capacitors) and I suppose they could also use transformers, but that's unlikely. If you can narrow down the part emitting the noise it may be replaceable. If not, new controllers are pretty cheap.


----------



## SirWaWa

http://www.techpowerup.com/165376/Corsair-Adds-Cooling-Fans-to-Product-Line.html

so who's gonna try these first?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/165376/Corsair-Adds-Cooling-Fans-to-Product-Line.html
> so who's gonna try these first?


The airflow versions look like slipstreams.


----------



## nycste

hey merga thanks for the help but forget it the controller is almost 10 years old and has only been used for probably a few months total and the damn thing buzzes its a known issue among many fan controllers nothing new here was just hoping i could fix it with a few bucks from a hardware store instead of replace it which is what i will do. moving onto the next topic this thread has quieted down so much!


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> The airflow versions look like slipstreams.


there just rebadged blades, ya?


----------



## Rebelord

The new Corsair fans are proprietary. Designed themselves. Read the blog explains it all

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solsamurai

I'll look them up when it's time to build my wife's new gaming system. I'm happy with the fans I have in mine.


----------



## SportFissureman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRacker*
> 
> Corsair sells them.
> http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Will they work with my Seasonic PSU?


I was wondering the same thing if they would fit on a Seasonic X760 that I have. Seasonic designed and builds the AX series of power supplies for Corsair (AX1200 is a Corsair design built by Flextronics). Anyone know if the AX 650, 750, 850 series cables would work with the Seasonic X series?

Thanks.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SportFissureman*
> 
> I was wondering the same thing if they would fit on a Seasonic X760 that I have. Seasonic designed and builds the AX series of power supplies for Corsair (AX1200 is a Corsair design built by Flextronics). Anyone know if the AX 650, 750, 850 series cables would work with the Seasonic X series?
> Thanks.


No, they wont work. There is a thread on that in the PSU forums. Corsair and SeaSonic use different connectors at the PSU side. That is why.


----------



## lightsout

Whats up guys. Just pulled the trigger on a 550D and an H100. My first Corsair case. Looking to stick the h100 in the top. Also have a Kuhler 920 on my gtx 680 that I would like to put maybe in the front bay.

Can't wait.


----------



## tbris84

New Ivy Bridge rig is up and running in an 800D. Running on the OEM HSF until I finish piecing together my CPU loop.



Don't laugh at the HSF!


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whats up guys. Just pulled the trigger on a 550D and an H100. My first Corsair case. Looking to stick the h100 in the top. Also have a Kuhler 920 on my gtx 680 that I would like to put maybe in the front bay.
> 
> Can't wait.


Don't know how long the tubing is on the 920. But it probably won't reach to the front fan spots. However the back or bottom would be a easier reach. Bottom all depends on your PSU length if it would fit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lightsout

Yeah I was thinking that. I'll get it in there somehow. Bottom would be cool too


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whats up guys. Just pulled the trigger on a 550D and an H100. My first Corsair case. Looking to stick the h100 in the top. Also have a Kuhler 920 on my gtx 680 that I would like to put maybe in the front bay.
> Can't wait.


You can always get a custom loop with custom tubing lenght.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whats up guys. Just pulled the trigger on a 550D and an H100. My first Corsair case. Looking to stick the h100 in the top. Also have a Kuhler 920 on my gtx 680 that I would like to put maybe in the front bay.
> Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> You can always get a custom loop with custom tubing lenght.
Click to expand...

True, not really interested in that. Maybe down the road. I recently had a full loop with a 240 and 360 rad in a phantom. Sold all my WCing gear. Simplicity wins for me!


----------



## nerdybeat

Finally found a fan controller for my 650D! Its a beauty.. new Fractal fan controller! Matching brushed aluminum, slide adjusting, blue LEDs to match my build, sata powered. I AM IN LOVE.


----------



## lightsout

550D showed up today. Loving it looks really nice. Got the day off tomorrow will hopefully get it going and post some pics.


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 550D showed up today. Loving it looks really nice. Got the day off tomorrow will hopefully get it going and post some pics.


Pics pics pics! Nice to see you went with that case =) Should be fun to build in!


----------



## solsamurai

Looking forward to pics as well.


----------



## lightsout

Thanks guys. It really feels like a nice case. I'm wondering how the air flow is going to work out with all the sound dampening.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Finally found a fan controller for my 650D! Its a beauty.. new Fractal fan controller! Matching brushed aluminum, slide adjusting, blue LEDs to match my build, sata powered. I AM IN LOVE.


Just what I have been looking for.


----------



## lightsout

For any 550d owners out there. I am pretty disappointed how bad the sound dampening vent covers kill air flow. With my new H100 cpu quickly jumped to 83c while running prime at 4.8ghz. Took off the top and side vent cover and it quickly dropped to 71c on the hottest core.

Is this just the price you have to pay for quietness?


----------



## Mergatroid

I think all the reviews and write-ups for that case specifically say it's for quiet builds and not for overclocking or pure performance. What did you expect? It's spelled out pretty plainly.

Quiet and extreme performance are mutually exclusive unless you find a way to ditch fans.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> For any 550d owners out there. I am pretty disappointed how bad the sound dampening vent covers kill air flow. With my new H100 cpu quickly jumped to 83c while running prime at 4.8ghz. Took off the top and side vent cover and it quickly dropped to 71c on the hottest core.
> Is this just the price you have to pay for quietness?


Not a 550 owner, but curious about that sound dampening material. What is it made of? When I think sound dampening I think of a sort of foam material. I find it odd that Corsair would put foam over a fan hole and expect it not to hinder performance. If you're using it as a type of dust filter, I would suggest DemciFlex filters. I have two atm, 140mm and a 480mm, and they work amazingly. Super easy to remove to clean since that are magnetic


----------



## lightsout

Yeah it has some big panels with foam in them over all the fans. I don't see how they could be meant to run off or why are they there. I guess you can just leave them on unless benching or gaming.

And maybe I didn't research enough. Great case either way.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> For any 550d owners out there. I am pretty disappointed how bad the sound dampening vent covers kill air flow. With my new H100 cpu quickly jumped to 83c while running prime at 4.8ghz. Took off the top and side vent cover and it quickly dropped to 71c on the hottest core.
> Is this just the price you have to pay for quietness?


whoa dude,
if you have your H100 installed up top, you do NOT put the cover back on. It pretty much blocks ALL air flow.
If you have no fans up top, then you leave it. The side panel, if you have no fans. Leave it on. The front fans, you can leave the cover on, because they draw the air in from the sides and bottom of the front panel area.

My setup:
Fronts: 120mm x2 stock Corsair fans.
Rear: 140mm Yate Loon medium speed (the only exhaust fan)
H100: 120mm x2 Yate Loon high speed (under H100 in pull config)
Bottom: 120mm Yate Loon high speed

With that setup, my 1090t @ 4Ghz under prime load tops out at 50*c.
The loudest part of my case, are my 4890s, I dont run the side fans at all and leave the cover on. So the get warm and under my MSI Afterburner profile the fans ramp up a bit.

Take off the top cover and leave it off if your H100 is installed up there.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> For any 550d owners out there. I am pretty disappointed how bad the sound dampening vent covers kill air flow. With my new H100 cpu quickly jumped to 83c while running prime at 4.8ghz. Took off the top and side vent cover and it quickly dropped to 71c on the hottest core.
> Is this just the price you have to pay for quietness?
> 
> 
> 
> whoa dude,
> if you have your H100 installed up top, you do NOT put the cover back on. It pretty much blocks ALL air flow.
> If you have no fans up top, then you leave it. The side panel, if you have no fans. Leave it on. The front fans, you can leave the cover on, because they draw the air in from the sides and bottom of the front panel area.
> 
> My setup:
> Fronts: 120mm x2 stock Corsair fans.
> Rear: 140mm Yate Loon medium speed (the only exhaust fan)
> H100: 120mm x2 Yate Loon high speed (under H100 in pull config)
> Bottom: 120mm Yate Loon high speed
> 
> With that setup, my 1090t @ 4Ghz under prime load tops out at 50*c.
> The loudest part of my case, are my 4890s, I dont run the side fans at all and leave the cover on. So the get warm and under my MSI Afterburner profile the fans ramp up a bit.
> 
> Take off the top cover and leave it off if your H100 is installed up there.
Click to expand...

Lol thanks man. Didn't really make sense how it would work with the cover on but it kind of has an unfinished look with the covers off.

My gpu was heating up quite a bit. But I think I need to redo my water block. I'll be happy if its the block and not the airflow. The rad of my kuhler 920 is not actually attached to the fan I put in the front spot. Because the holes wouldn't line up perfectly.
But the rad is flush against the fan which is a blade master. I have to wait until tomorrow to mess with it again.


----------



## lightsout

Thanks for the people that helped out. Lol so turns out when I put the rear panel out my pump for the gpu block was unplugged. Doh! I though it was a bad seat on the block. Anyways all is well. I just need to take the vents off to get the best temps. Loving the H100 too. Dropped temps on my cpu a decent amount from before. Heres a couple pics. Forgive my camera skills.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks for the people that helped out. Lol so turns out when I put the rear panel out my pump for the gpu block was unplugged. Doh! I though it was a bad seat on the block. Anyways all is well. I just need to take the vents off to get the best temps. Loving the H100 too. Dropped temps on my cpu a decent amount from before. Heres a couple pics. Forgive my camera skills.


Wow! Looks really nice man. Really nice.
Are you not able to run a second fan on the 920 for a P/P setup for your GPU? If so, I think that would help its temps considering the front fans dont get to breath all out.
I eliminated all my HDD cages. Picked up the Xigmatek 4 in 3 HDD cage that fits up in the 5.25" bays. Plus has a 120mm fan, I have it running, doesnt get to pull alot of air. But does keep the air moving over my HDD's just fine.
Link to my post with my pics: My pics This was before I swapped out the fans too. Now with 140mm Yate Loon medium on the back and the 120mm high speeds on the H100.
















Rebelord


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks for the people that helped out. Lol so turns out when I put the rear panel out my pump for the gpu block was unplugged. Doh! I though it was a bad seat on the block. Anyways all is well. I just need to take the vents off to get the best temps. Loving the H100 too. Dropped temps on my cpu a decent amount from before. Heres a couple pics. Forgive my camera skills.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Looks really nice man. Really nice.
> Are you not able to run a second fan on the 920 for a P/P setup for your GPU? If so, I think that would help its temps considering the front fans dont get to breath all out.
> I eliminated all my HDD cages. Picked up the Xigmatek 4 in 3 HDD cage that fits up in the 5.25" bays. Plus has a 120mm fan, I have it running, doesnt get to pull alot of air. But does keep the air moving over my HDD's just fine.
> Link to my post with my pics: My pics This was before I swapped out the fans too. Now with 140mm Yate Loon medium on the back and the 120mm high speeds on the H100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebelord
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot man and thanks for the ideas. Yours looks great too. I can definitely put a pull fan on the rad. I actually have one sitting here and meant to this morning. But when I saw the temps I didn't bother. Haven't seen it hit 50c yet









I thought about ditching both hard drive bays. But I don't think the gpu rad would reach to the front floor of the case. Plus I think its a little cleaner being able to run all the sata cables back there. It was a very tight fit though getting the cable on the bottom HDD.

But I am very happy now with this case that my temp issues are sorted. I am considering putting the 120mm fan I took out of the front on the side panel. But its always a pain to run the wire on a side panel fan. I may put the pull fan on the gpu anyways to get a little better air flow overall.


----------



## Rebelord

You took one of the 120 out of the front? Or are you talking about the one you removed and using a different one for your 920? Like you said, I would just use that one for the pull on the 920. I think it would look awesome.


----------



## lightsout

Yah I have a blade master pushing the gpu rad. I actually have another of the same fan. To keep them matching. But using the corsair fan would keep the corsair theme going.


----------



## Mergatroid

You did an awesome job populating the case. Looks sweet.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> You did an awesome job populating the case. Looks sweet.


Who me? Thanks a lot if so. I tidied things up a little. Put the corsair fan in pull on the gpu rad. Redid the wires off the kuhler.

I want to get black extensions for the gpu instead of white. I already have a black 24 pin. I think that will give it a nice stealth look.


----------



## Rebelord

Re-did the wire management for my case. Will have to take some pics, but I think it ended up better.


----------



## lightsout

Cool I'd like to see it. Mine is a pretty big mess in the back. I have never been good at getting the back side all organized like some people. The door goes on though so oh well.


----------



## Rebelord

Tomm night I should be able to get pics. But yea, spent quite a few hours. Its not perfect still. But better than, hold wires, where's the door? Pull out hand as your slamming the panel on. Heh.
Oh, I did learn how to take off the top section of the case to run the IO panel wires a much better way.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> But better than, hold wires, where's the door? Pull out hand as your slamming the panel on. Heh.


Haha thats my way pretty much









Heres a couple crappy pics. Too lazy to unhook everything and take it to better light.


----------



## lightsout

Whats up guys sorry for the double post. Didn't mean to steal anything but this thread but I started a 550D owners thread as well. Hopefully no one has a problem with that.

If any owners want to post come on over.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1256647/corsair-550d-owners-club


----------



## ionicwake

greetings and salutations!
do any of you (owners of the 800d ) know of or have
detailed measurements of the internal of the case. this is my first water cooled system and i don't want to screw this up!
for instance. what is the measurement from the inside top to the top of an ATX board?
thanks in advance guys and gals.

Ion


----------



## Nastrodamous

Can anybody recommend me some 120mm fans for a 550d, I need 2 for side intakes and 2 to replace the intake fans at the front.


----------



## Rebelord

Why do you want to replace the fans in the front. They are pretty good for the air they move and there noise level.
Otherwise just find a fan you like and go from there. Myself I have the stocks up front. A yate loon 140 medium speed on the back for exhaust as for case fans

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Edit: Hmm. Maybe Ill swap my YL on my H100 to the front of the case, to see if it possibly makes a difference on temps of my GPU's.


----------



## Kaytfoh

Hey guys, I'm about to own a 550d, and I would like to know the best airflow setup (placement) and which fans to use for my rig.

I'll be using an i7-3770k with a corsair h100 cpu cooler, and a GTX 690.

I would like to use Cougar Vortex PWMs for the h100 rad (Airflow: 119.8 m³ / h / 70.5 CFM, 17.9db)

If I use for example 2 front and 1 bottom fan as intakes, and 1 back rear and 2 roof (with the h100) as exhaust, can I then introduce side panel fans without causing disturbance to the airflow in the case? Will I be able to employ cougar fans in all the slots without cooling issues?

Thanks!


----------



## Rebelord

Kaytfoh: I would run the H100 as intake, that way your not trying to cool the radiator with already warmed up air from internal heat. If anything, only have the top back fan as exhaust. Which would create a more positive pressure system. Helps with dust, and you know your 690 wont ever starve for air.
BTW, dont expect it to be quite with all those fans. I had my YL hs fans in my case, H100 pull/intake, front intake, lower intake rear exhaust. It go quite loud. Swapped all back out to the stock Corsair fans, H100 stock pull/intake, front stock intake. NO bottom fan, but left a YL 140mm medium speed for exhaust. My system is now dead silent, which I enjoy. And my temps are damn near the same, just 2-3*c hotter at idle and ~5*c hotter under full load.

Either way, you can run all those fans just fine, but I would just keep the H100 fans intakeing air into the system. Whether you have them push from top down, or pull from rad in.


----------



## Kaytfoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Kaytfoh: I would run the H100 as intake, that way your not trying to cool the radiator with already warmed up air from internal heat. If anything, only have the top back fan as exhaust. Which would create a more positive pressure system. Helps with dust, and you know your 690 wont ever starve for air.
> BTW, dont expect it to be quite with all those fans. I had my YL hs fans in my case, H100 pull/intake, front intake, lower intake rear exhaust. It go quite loud. Swapped all back out to the stock Corsair fans, H100 stock pull/intake, front stock intake. NO bottom fan, but left a YL 140mm medium speed for exhaust. My system is now dead silent, which I enjoy. And my temps are damn near the same, just 2-3*c hotter at idle and ~5*c hotter under full load.
> Either way, you can run all those fans just fine, but I would just keep the H100 fans intakeing air into the system. Whether you have them push from top down, or pull from rad in.


Sorry but could you make that a little clearer for me, in the like of..

Top rear: exhaust, fan size, fan speed
Roof: intake, fan size, fan speed

Etc, just to make it a little clearer because there are so many opinions it is easy to get a little lost :S

Thanks


----------



## Rebelord

My Current Setup:

Top: H100 stock 120mm fans, pulling through the radiator as intake. (1300-2000rpms Balanced profile on H100)
Front: 550D stock 120mm fans, intake. (800rpm+ pwm controlled from motherboard header)
Top Rear: 140mm Yate Loon medium speed, exhaust. (1500rpm max speed.)
Bottom: No fan.


----------



## Kaytfoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> My Current Setup:
> Top: H100 stock 120mm fans, pulling through the radiator as intake. (1300-2000rpms Balanced profile on H100)
> Front: 550D stock 120mm fans, intake. (800rpm+ pwm controlled from motherboard header)
> Top Rear: 140mm Yate Loon medium speed, exhaust. (1500rpm max speed.)
> Bottom: No fan.


That makes tonnes more sense, however, with the H100s acting as in take downflow, how does air manage to escape at the rear exhaust? Can you explain the airflow there at all? And would it be better to leave the middle cage on and attach a 2nd intake fan on it to act as a push pull onto the GPU area?

Thanks


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaytfoh*
> 
> That makes tonnes more sense, however, with the H100s acting as in take downflow, how does air manage to escape at the rear exhaust? Can you explain the airflow there at all? And would it be better to leave the middle cage on and attach a 2nd intake fan on it to act as a push pull onto the GPU area?
> Thanks


Well, in my case, I have both HDD cages removed completely. So both my fronts are clear to my GPU's.
As for the rear exhaust, on my H100 rear most fan, as soon as it sucks air through it gets sucked out right away, by holding some tissue in there I can see that its pushed down, but then pulled towards the rear. The forward most fan pushes more down towards my GPU's.
Remember I dont run any side fans at all. Trying to keep silence myself.
Ignore the bottom fan, completely removed now.


----------



## Kaytfoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Well, in my case, I have both HDD cages removed completely. So both my fronts are clear to my GPU's.
> As for the rear exhaust, on my H100 rear most fan, as soon as it sucks air through it gets sucked out right away, by holding some tissue in there I can see that its pushed down, but then pulled towards the rear. The forward most fan pushes more down towards my GPU's.
> Remember I dont run any side fans at all. Trying to keep silence myself.
> Ignore the bottom fan, completely removed now.


That actually suits me fine because I will only have one hard drive in the bays, the primary disk is actually going to be a PCIE x4 RevoDrive, so the air flow there will cool both the GPU (GTX 690) and the PCIE SSD.

However, would there be any airflow getting to the hard drive I see there in the lower optical bay?


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaytfoh*
> 
> That actually suits me fine because I will only have one hard drive in the bays, the primary disk is actually going to be a PCIE x4 RevoDrive, so the air flow there will cool both the GPU (GTX 690) and the PCIE SSD.
> However, would there be any airflow getting to the hard drive I see there in the lower optical bay?


My HDDs/SSD are in a Xigmatek 4 in 3 cage installed up there. Does have a 120mm fan, it is hooked up and runs, but yes it really doesnt provide much if any intake air. Just keeps some air moving over them, they stay 40-45*c most of the time.


----------



## Kaytfoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> My HDDs/SSD are in a Xigmatek 4 in 3 cage installed up there. Does have a 120mm fan, it is hooked up and runs, but yes it really doesnt provide much if any intake air. Just keeps some air moving over them, they stay 40-45*c most of the time.


Just to try and clarify, I'll be using a m-atx rog maximus v gene (awesome board, even if its m-atx) and the below picture is the board fitted in the case I will be using, I just have some questions regarding that.



All of the air coming in at the top front intake will enter the GPU area and be sucked up by its fan I'm guessing (so really cool GPU is a good plus there) however it strikes me that the lower front intake will hit the psu, come up and then be directed again towards the GPU area, so if I am thinking rightly, both the intakes will only serve the GPU. Now on top of that you have the roof fans pulling cold air in onto the h100 rad going through that (will the air be that heated so as to cause a problem on the GPU PCB?) and most likely some will spread left and right, the air going left will go back up I imagine and exit via the rear exhaust, the right flow of air will head towards the hard drive?

If I am right in my guestimations should I take advantage of one of the side fans and would that interfere with the airflow present at all?

Thanks


----------



## senna89

the front plast part of 550d is not ugly to see ?


----------



## Rebelord

What plastic part? The IO plate? Not to me. Looks nice in silver but having a black option would have been nice too

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> What plastic part? The IO plate? Not to me. Looks nice in silver but having a black option would have been nice too
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


front when u open the port !


----------



## Kaytfoh

RebelLord,

Have you ever tried a side fan in your rig and if so what temp difference did it make or did it cause an increase due to airflow disruption?

Thanks


----------



## Rebelord

No I have not put a side fan on my 550D. I won't be.
I did run a side fan on my old case though. Airflow was still correct. Running a side fan would be just fine for you. Adds quite a bit of clean fresh air into the case directly towards your gpu

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Kaytfoh

Would that be 2 fans to do this or just the bottom intake on the 550d? Thanks very much for your help by the way, You've helped me decide the fan locations.

Do you have any suggestions for the fans I should implement? I am planning on using cougar vortex fans for the h100 at the very least.


----------



## lightsout

I just recently got a 550D and an H100. I opted to put the H100 up top but as exhaust.. So the rear fan and the h100 are acting as exhaust. And I have the two front fans intaking. My temps are very nice. Hottest core was 72c at 4.8ghz while running prime.

I thought about doing the rad as intake but I liked all the air exhausting from that part of the case. You will have a harder time expelling warm air from the case with just a single exhaust fan.

I have a 680 in my case. Temps are excellent but I have an Antec Kuhler 920 strapped to it.


----------



## Kaytfoh

I will try both ways, however I still need to decide on the fans, should I just have them all be cougar vortex? That should shift some air!


----------



## senna89

what are the defects of 550D ?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaytfoh*
> 
> I will try both ways, however I still need to decide on the fans, should I just have them all be cougar vortex? That should shift some air!


Those are supposed to be some pretty good fans. So I'm sure they will work great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> what are the defects of 550D ?


I don't feel there are any defects. Some people say the case is made for silence which it is, and thus has poor air flow. I find this to not be true.If you remove the top and side vent covers I am getting nice temps with good air flow.


----------



## Kaytfoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Those are supposed to be some pretty good fans. So I'm sure they will work great.
> I don't feel there are any defects. Some people say the case is made for silence which it is, and thus has poor air flow. I find this to not be true.If you remove the top and side vent covers I am getting nice temps with good air flow.


They apparently shift 70 CFM at 17db of noise.

Are you using a side fan lightsout?


----------



## Rebelord

Well since Diablo 3 keeps my 4890s pegged at 100% usage I have the side pop out off. No fan installed but keeps em about 5* cooler for now.
I might throw on one or 2 of my extra 140 mm fans just for when gaming. Just to see the difference
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaytfoh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Those are supposed to be some pretty good fans. So I'm sure they will work great.
> I don't feel there are any defects. Some people say the case is made for silence which it is, and thus has poor air flow. I find this to not be true.If you remove the top and side vent covers I am getting nice temps with good air flow.
> 
> 
> 
> They apparently shift 70 CFM at 17db of noise.
> 
> Are you using a side fan lightsout?
Click to expand...

Nah I am not using any side fans. I was thinking abou tit but I have been happy with the temps so I decided not to.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Nah I am not using any side fans. I was thinking abou *tit* but I have been happy with the temps so I decided not to.


heh heh, tit









I have a 700d and during the summer I basically have to leave the side panel off as case temps shoot up about 5c. I could fry bacon on my northbridge considering how hot it gets. And of course, nobody makes a mobo block that would fit my board


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> And of course, nobody makes a mobo that would fit my board


Waterblock?


----------



## mxthunder

updated pics of my rig. If I only knew how to use my $700 camera.
Let me know what you think


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> updated pics of my rig. If I only knew how to use my $700 camera.
> Let me know what you think
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks nice. Check out the Take Better Rig Pictures item in my sig for more info on how to use that nice DSLR of yours.


----------



## mxthunder

Thanks man! I will try some of that lighting technique. That is my main problem


----------



## Oupavoc

Congratulation glinux on winning the mod of the month contest, great job. I know everyone here would be proud


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Waterblock?


Oops, yes, waterblock. Nobody makes a waterblock to fit my mobo


----------



## dudenell

Thought I would put this here since it's relevant to this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1259176/corsair-800d-for-a-650d/0_100

Basically looking to trade my 800D for a 650D


----------



## ChrisAfric

Hi! I just recently bought my corsair 650D!

anyone here who can give me cable management guide for corsair 650D?

I am not a pro on this, and every time I try to put the the other side door of my case it won't fit until I put some force to close it. Once closed, I notice that there is like a bulge or whatever that does not make it really fit.

I am using corsair hx650, just one GPU 5850, 1 HDD, and 1 DVD Rom.

HELP!

thank you!


----------



## minicooper1




----------



## morencyam

what fans are those, mini? I've never seen the "X" pattern on the side like that before

Beautiful build by the way. I didn't see the black tube coming off the gpu until I looked closer.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisAfric*
> 
> Hi! I just recently bought my corsair 650D!
> anyone here who can give me cable management guide for corsair 650D?
> I am not a pro on this, and every time I try to put the the other side door of my case it won't fit until I put some force to close it. Once closed, I notice that there is like a bulge or whatever that does not make it really fit.
> I am using corsair hx650, just one GPU 5850, 1 HDD, and 1 DVD Rom.
> HELP!
> thank you!


It's really a bit of a mess for most people. There isn't much room behind the mobo in the 650D, and it's pretty much experiment and do what works best.






POST ID # = 503477
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=93632&page=19

Of course, you can just look through this thread and see a few examples but it will be some effort. I'd help you out myself, but the 600T I use has convex sides with a lot more cable room. The 650D looks like it could be a little more of a challenge, but I bet with a few attempts you can start getting it going pretty well. You have a modular psu so it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## solsamurai

Myself and others could post pictures of our own cable management if that helps. Mine is ok but could definitely be better. I ended up routing the USB 3.0 cables into the 5.25 bay from the back side...faster for me vs disconnecting them altogether, lol. I also gained quite a bit of extra room after removing the stock fan controller.







You also have to watch out for cables around any of the slots the side panel latches fit into. That will prevent the side panel from closing properly.


----------



## Zan30

Hi guys just thought i would just post some pictures of my corsair obsidian 800d



http://imgur.com/LYV6L


----------



## liberato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> what fans are those, mini? I've never seen the "X" pattern on the side like that before
> Beautiful build by the way. I didn't see the black tube coming off the gpu until I looked closer.


fans are
alpenfohn wingboost

http://www.alpenfoehn.de/index.php?...t-blackwhite-plus&catid=54&Itemid=144&lang=en

big up my friend minicooper, me love his obsidian!


----------



## Zantrill

Updated my rig. My cam takes very bad pis


----------



## w00dzy

Hello everyone! just got a 800d case off ebay for £77! very happy!

i did have a zalman z9 plus..










it was a great case but not very future proof for graphics upgrades etc.. as you can see i had to mod the hd cage to fit my 6970 in!










The fun begun!










Took me all of 4 hours to swap cases..


















































No idea about airflow atm .. im currently running 10 fans in the case.. with 5 intakes at the top

Currently waiting for a mounting bracket for a closed water cooling kit for the 6970..


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w00dzy*
> 
> Hello everyone! just got a 800d case off ebay for £77! very happy!
> 
> i did have a zalman z9 plus..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was a great case but not very future proof for graphics upgrades etc.. as you can see i had to mod the hd cage to fit my 6970 in!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fun begun!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took me all of 4 hours to swap cases..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea about airflow atm .. im currently running 10 fans in the case.. with 5 intakes at the top
> 
> Currently waiting for a mounting bracket for a closed water cooling kit for the 6970..


Some may not care, but since heat rises, I made my H100 exhuast and all other fans intake. Nice rig though, I still have yet to figure out my fan wires at the top. A bit ugly for now.


----------



## w00dzy

Top fans are now all exhaust


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w00dzy*
> 
> Top fans are now all exhaust


Any noticeable change in temps from intake to exhaust?


----------



## Mergatroid

@Zantrill

Out of curiosity, why would you post all those pictures over again directly after the original post? I bet smartphone/tablet users _love_ you.


----------



## solsamurai

Some ppl don't take the extra 10 seconds to use spoilers in quoted posts.


----------



## lightsout

Or just cut the photos out.


----------



## Zantrill

my bad guys, I'll switch that up real quick. Just wasn't thinking.


----------



## w00dzy

I havent noticed much difference but the fans on the rad are all plugged into the corsair pump so rarely actually speed up? might be better on my fan controller? anyone else find that?


----------



## ViperSB1

Just finished my 800D bottom rad mod. Came out really good, I actually surprised myself!  I will have to post some pics when I get home.
Trying to decide if I should purchase another 120mm rad for my loop, not sure if my RS360 and EX240 will be sufficient.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViperSB1*
> 
> Just finished my 800D bottom rad mod. Came out really good, I actually surprised myself!  I will have to post some pics when I get home.
> Trying to decide if I should purchase another 120mm rad for my loop, not sure if my RS360 and EX240 will be sufficient.


If you're cooling your sig rig, that should be more than sufficient. Originally I was cooling an i7 950 and gtx470 with just a thermochill 480 and temps were good. I later added a second gtx470 and an rx240 to go along with it and temps stayed pretty much the same. I have a decent OC on the cpu and both gpu's and temps have never gone over 75*C cpu and 48*C gpu. You should be good


----------



## ViperSB1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> If you're cooling your sig rig, that should be more than sufficient. Originally I was cooling an i7 950 and gtx470 with just a thermochill 480 and temps were good. I later added a second gtx470 and an rx240 to go along with it and temps stayed pretty much the same. I have a decent OC on the cpu and both gpu's and temps have never gone over 75*C cpu and 48*C gpu. You should be good


I will be running a I7 [email protected] 1.250v and 3 GTX285's on stock clocks/voltages.


----------



## morencyam

You'll probably be okay as long as everything isn't running full load all at the same time


----------



## ViperSB1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> You'll probably be okay as long as everything isn't running full load all at the same time


Ok, well thanks for the help. I will likely add one eventually though... just because I can, and because rads are... rad.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w00dzy*
> 
> I havent noticed much difference but the fans on the rad are all plugged into the corsair pump so rarely actually speed up? might be better on my fan controller? anyone else find that?


A lot of people say that, but honestly when I was using four fans on the H100 I really didn't notice either way. That's why I prefer a fan controller or using the fan headers on the motherboard so you can see the RPM of the fans or at least tell how far they are turned up. Personally, I'm using two PWM fans on my H100 now. They're plugged into my mobo CPU_FAN header and it controls them quite well.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViperSB1*
> 
> Ok, well thanks for the help. I will likely add one eventually though... just because I can, and because rads are... rad.


I see what ya did there


----------



## ChrisAfric

It sooo hard to arrange my cables in my 650D!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisAfric*
> 
> It sooo hard to arrange my cables in my 650D!


How come?


----------



## SenorRed

I'm a little late to the party, but i am very proud of this machine.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenorRed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little late to the party, but i am very proud of this machine.


That is beautiful! Very nicely done. I love the look of the newer sabertooth mobos. I have the x58, which doesn't have the thermal armour, and want to upgrade to one with it so bad


----------



## Carboydrates

Hey everyone. I'm a new member. I was going through the pictures here and saw some really nice Obsidians. So I thought I'd share my 800D.


----------



## liberato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liberato87*
> 
> Obsidian 800d R.O.G.edition
> 
> more info
> Obsidian 800d R.O.G. -> liberato87 - Xtreme Hardware Forum


update!
new sleeved cables


----------



## TomSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenorRed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> I'm a little late to the party, but i am very proud of this machine.


One of my favourites so far. Real clean lines. Some MDPC sleeving in blue and black would really complete the look, although the black extensions are still nicer than stock!.

As far as I'd read, nobody could confirm whether there was a 140 that fits back up there in the exhaust. Is it a GT stealth 120?


----------



## holgate

first off i have a job and life so i cant put as much time into the rig as i would like to, the power supply is from an old build i know i have to switch the white sleeving on the psu with red, i purchased some red paracord a couple months just haven't had the time, i just installed the water cooling setup this weekend and i want to change a lot of things, pretty much everything but its not bad for a first build, but i did expect better temps. the temps right now are similar to my h100 temps that i had installed prior to this, i meant to move the rad over to the right so i can do a push/pull setup but i had to step out and i forgot to do it (bad memory) when i came back home (drinking and trying to work on a comp after is not as easy as i thought). question i want to get some new tubing, obviously in red, what is the best tubing that u can recommend (i don't want no uv crap. sorry not into it). I bought the ek hf 240 kit as a starter, ive been lurking the forums for years now so i know exactly what i want to do just have to implement it and i plan on getting a case labs magnum TX10-D for the gaming and folding rig so don't want to go nuts just yet. the ek reservoir holders or whatever you call them did not work can somebody show me some pics of how they got them to work, right now i just have it zip tied. But anyway any comments or criticism any would like to give go head i need some help and some ideas wouldn't hurt


----------



## Mergatroid

Looks great to me already. Nice job for a first build for sure. From what I see, you don't really need much advice, just a little more confidence in your ideas. That's a sweet build.


----------



## holgate

Yeah wat I had planned in my head didn't necessarily come out but it works, I want to get the ek 360 rad but I want to do it in a push/pull setup and I can't do that because the CPU connection is in my way so I may have to mount the rad outside the case, but I would rather keep everything inside the case, I dunno just thinking out loud


----------



## bomberjun

Good day Obsidian owners..

I just want to share my latest mod to my 800D to fit the EK Coolstream 360 radiator at the bottom cage.

here's my finish build.










Buildlog..

First I removed the bottom hdd cage by drilling the 4 rivets in front, and another 4 inside. I made some hand held cutting with a dremel to the front part of the chasis to extend the radiator.


As you can see, I sacrificed the 4 6 pin psu headers for the sata and 4 pin molex in my Corsair AX1200, but i was able to utilize only 2 of it. At the bottom left part of the picture, I made a 1 inch cut in there to extend and align it properly. No need for PSU extenders because it does fit.










Then, I also made a 1 inch cut to the metal that supports the AX1200.


And here it is.. my EK 360 Coolstream Radiator fits perfectly.










HTH.


----------



## bomberjun

Blackbox


----------



## Skaffa

Add me as an 800D owner! Soon I'll be continueing my build. Busy with some sponsering on casemodding stuff.


----------



## MerkageTurk

I just ordered 800D from Amazon was stuck between NZXT 810 and Haf .

Do you guys think i made a good choice?


----------



## Skips

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> Blackbox


Sexy, dayum!


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hey, my case came with usb 3 pre installed. pictures are below: add me to the club


----------



## mica3speedy

Just got my 550D the other day. I already bought an af140 to replace the rear exhaust fan, and was wondering if the af120's would be worth getting to replace the two front intake fans. I may take the old exhaust fan and make it the bottom intake fan. Once the rest of my parts come in, pics will be uploaded







.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mica3speedy*
> 
> Just got my 550D the other day. I already bought an af140 to replace the rear exhaust fan, and was wondering if the af120's would be worth getting to replace the two front intake fans. I may take the old exhaust fan and make it the bottom intake fan. Once the rest of my parts come in, pics will be uploaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have the 550d as well. I bought a pair of AF120's a few weeks ago and they are sitting next to me still in the box. I was planning on using them on the door as intakes.

But I just haven't felt the need. My temps have been excellent in this case. I definitely had to take the vent covers off the side and the top though. But after doing that my 670 tops out at 60c. But usually is in the high 50's.

I personally wouldn't bother spending the money unless your not getting good temps.


----------



## mica3speedy

I haven't even started by build yet, so I don't know how my temps are going to be. I was expecting the stock fans to be not that good, so was going to replace them as I did the build. Do you have both drive bays still in the case? I plan on removing one of them and wonder if that will help as well.


----------



## lightsout

Oh I see. I have the top 3.5" drive bay removed as I had an Antec Kuhler radiator there at one point coming off of my gpu.

Come to think of it I may put it back but I'm sure it will help with airflow with it out.


----------



## ViperSB1

Hey guys, I am rebuilding my loop with a couple additional rads and adding my GPU's to the loop. I am running into some issues trying to connect the bottom rad(XSPC EX240 Multiport) to the rest of the loop up top. I am finding it tricky to get the tubing from the rad ports over to the pre drilled holes in the bottom compartment divider in my 800D. If anyone has any suggestions or pics of how they did it I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Malcolm

Got my 650D the other day, love it to death







Pics when I get home from work.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Got my 650D the other day, love it to death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics when I get home from work.


Congrats...looking forward to the pics


----------



## Malcolm

PM sent with pics!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Post Pics here too


----------



## Malcolm

Phone camera is terribad.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Why haven't you added me I posted pics etc


----------



## jcamp6336

Could anyone tell me with certainty the exact dimensions of the cable management holes on the 800D?

Im thinking of trying to drill some out in my Lian Li and buy the grommets from Corsair. Any help would be appreciated.

To be clear i need the measurements of the holes without the grommets in them.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcamp6336*
> 
> Could anyone tell me with certainty the exact dimensions of the cable management holes on the 800D?
> Im thinking of trying to drill some out in my Lian Li and buy the grommets from Corsair. Any help would be appreciated.
> To be clear i need the measurements of the holes without the grommets in them.


Or, buy the grommets and then drill the holes to match?

Or, buy some of this u-channel molding and cut whatever holes you want anywhere you want? http://www.mnpctech.com/UChannel.html


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcamp6336*
> 
> Could anyone tell me with certainty the exact dimensions of the cable management holes on the 800D?
> Im thinking of trying to drill some out in my Lian Li and buy the grommets from Corsair. Any help would be appreciated.
> To be clear i need the measurements of the holes without the grommets in them.


I think its 3/4". I suggest 1" Grommet

You have all kind of grommets over here at performance-pcs.com

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=1&keyword=rubber%20grommets&sort=20a&page=4


----------



## jcamp6336

Thanks guys, i guess ill buy a set and see if i can measure it up then.


----------



## bomberjun




----------



## Mergatroid

@bomberjun

Very nice loop there bud. Very clean. Nice job.


----------



## bomberjun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> @bomberjun
> Very nice loop there bud. Very clean. Nice job.


Thanks mate. Much appreciated.


----------



## ViperSB1

Please add me to the club... finally done with the build. For now anyways...


----------



## r3skyline

not quite done with my build as i have to wait until next year to watercool (im deploying), but i do have my case. all thats left for my build is

complete watercooling loop (keeping my i7 920, im in love with it. im not parting.)
8GB ram
sound card
monitor
keyboard
possibly new computer desk
2nd video card
beefier psu
bd drive
fan controller

so not terribly too much more which is pretty cool. and i can call it complete.

quick pic of proof of the case with my randomness in the background, haha. and yes, that is an original xbox controller. its my modded xbox with coinops and whatnot. i love it!!!

for those wondering, underneath my tv is my htpc, my 500GB xbox, wii. tv is a samsung 52".


----------



## bomberjun

Blackbox


----------



## liberato87




----------



## Oupavoc

very nice build guys


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Updated my 800d with Bitfenix sleeved cable extentions and an Asus GTX680 with an EK block and backplate:


----------



## phillyd

is it easily possible to mount a 120x240mm rad on the bottom of the 800d?


----------



## amunfortex

has anyone been able to mount a 420mm rad to the top of the 800d cases? and if so would you happen to have any pics. im currently looking into a new case mine had an accident


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Updated my 800d with Bitfenix sleeved cable extentions and an Asus GTX680 with an EK block and backplate:


Clean build. Not a huge fan of the PSU brand personally, but the Velvet Elvis makes up for it.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> Blackbox


how easy would it be to mount a 360 radiator back there (in the bottom)


----------



## bomberjun

Its really easy. It only took me an hour to,remove the bottom cage when i modded my case.
See my buildlog here.[=http://www.overclock.net/t/572373/official-corsair-obsidian-club/4350][/]


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> Its really easy. It only took me an hour to,remove the bottom cage when i modded my case.
> See my buildlog here.[=http://www.overclock.net/t/572373/official-corsair-obsidian-club/4350][/]


how did you route the tubing, and was it worth it? it goes against the airflow, and it isnt push/pull (is it?). there seems to be nowhere for the air to go


----------



## bomberjun

I routed it at the back of the mobo tray. Since I ran out of long 3/8 5/8 tubes, I reconnected 2 tubings with compression fittings, 45' angle fitting and a pass through fitting.











It is also in a push pull configuration. My intake fans are thermaltake thunderblade 120mm fans and my exhaust are yateloon fans.



Though I am not yet done in my side panel, my temperatures are already quiet satisfactory even with side panel.

What I am going to do with my side panel is I am going to put a mesh for 3 120mm fans as an exhaust so that the hot air wont be trapped inside the bottom cage.









Btw, that's my EK 4.0 pump right there.

so my loop goes like this..

Res>Pump> 360 bottom > 360 top> cpu > ram> mobo> gpu1 >gpu2 > res.


----------



## bomberjun

My entry during the MSI Overdrive: Ultimate Rig Showdown here in Manila, Philippines. (July 6-8,2012)


----------



## Batanga

hey guys, just wondering does a rx360 fit with just push 25mm fans? and how much clearance will be left?

thanks


----------



## ViperSB1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batanga*
> 
> hey guys, just wondering does a rx360 fit with just push 25mm fans? and how much clearance will be left?
> thanks


In what case? What location?

Also, tests show that going with a thinner rad and push+pull performs better than a thicker rad with just push or pull. Just sayin...


----------



## Batanga

800D, well from the reviews I've seen push/pull makes not a huge difference.


----------



## senna89

The obsidian 800d front panel is full alluminium or alluminium outside and plastic inside like 650d ?


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Full aluminum.


----------



## morencyam

Does anyone have an extra solid side panel for a 700d or 800d they'd be willing to get rid of? I want to make a custom side panel with a square window and a few intake fans. I know I can buy one from PPCs or directly from Corsair, but I thought I'd try here first.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I have one but I live in Montréal (Canada), its still sealed in the box.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I have one but I live in Montréal (Canada), its still sealed in the box.


hmm.. considering shipping would probably be more than cost and shipping from Corsair, it would probably be cheaper the buy one in the States. And there might be some other small odds and ends I'm going to get at the same time, so I'll probably just get it from PPC's. I appreciate the response though.

Unless you just want to "donate" it to the effort







lol
I would still pay shipping, of course


----------



## kaiqi07

Sorry, took a lot of photos and they are in high res. So bear with me as just wish to share my just completed rig with you guys. My Custom Sprayed Corsair Obsidian 800D in Pearl White with full watercooled rig.

*EK Supreme HF Nickel Plexi*


*EK Supreme HF Nickel Plexi with dual Bitspower Universal Galaxy 4DIMM Blocks*

*
EK 90D Extenders, Koolance dual VID Connector, Bitspower Compression Fittings Used on the mobo*


*XFX 7970 Crossfire using parallel flow*


*Phobya 50mm Extender used to extend the fittings pipeline to EK XTX360 Rad*

*
Koolance Rampage 4 Extreme Motherboard Nickel Blocks MB-ASC4E*

*
Double ASUS ROG Crossfire Bridge*

*
XFX7970 Crossfire with EK FC7970 Nickel Plexi with EK FC7970 Backplate*


*ASUS Rampage 4 Extreme with all blocks and EK Multioption X2 250 Reservoir*


----------



## kaiqi07

*MCP655 with Bitspower V2 Top Plexi and Bitspower Mod Kit Matt Black*


*Sleeved PCIe Cables for the dual GPUs*

*
Koolance RP450X2 with red coolant filled*

*
Bitspower Rotary T Joint with Drain Pipe*


*Bottom View of the Whole Watercooling Setup*


----------



## kaiqi07

Below are the pics before the full rig is up.

*Casing Front View*



*Casing Side View*



*Casing Back View*



*Casing 5.25 Inch Bays*



*Koolance RP450 X2*

Replace my NZXT LX Fan Controller with this sexy little beast



*Custom made Acrylic to hide the 5.25 Bays and hold a 140mm fan*



*24pin ATX Sleeved Cables*



*PSU Chamber and Mobo Chamber*

Had custom made a pillar using a 5.25 cover as support



*EK XT240 Radiator Mounted*



*EK XTX 360 Radiator Mounted*


----------



## kaiqi07

*Interior (Test Setup)*
Installed the Sata Cover which hides the unglamorous cables from sight. Finally came in after ordering for 2 months. Below is the Test Setup of the Watercooling Loop which one of the 7970s with Blocks on installed.



For all cables, I am using NZXT Sleeved Cables Extension and individually sleeved alternate cables to create the alt black and red cables. I used thin cable ties to keep the cables close to one another to maintain the clean and neat outlook.

*Koolance QDC lead from Koolance RP450X2 to 2nd Pump below*



*Swiftech MCP 655 with Bitspower Mod Kit and Bitspower V2 D5 Pump Top*



*Using Feser Case Panel Fittings and Bitspower D Plug to allow fittings to join up in between the Mobo Chamber and PSU Chamber
*


*Pipeline of Fittings with Bitspower Flow Indicator*



*XFX 7970 with EK Nickel Block, EK Backplate and EK 7970 I/O Plate*



*Custom Spray PCI Slots*


----------



## senna89

some reviews said witch the Obsidian 800d model whit stock fans configuration the internal air cooling is too slow ( move too little air ), is it true ?

And with the Dust ............ is a great solution or tends to fill up of dust quickly like 650d ? Or is it particularly great to hold out the dirt ?
Requires many cleaner maintnance ?


----------



## Mergatroid

We have a 650D here and it doesn't fill up with dust fast. The front 200mm intake has a dust filer. If any fan that is intake has a filter, then dust should not be a major problem. I also have a 600T, same basic configuration as the 600D, and it's also great with keeping the dust down. If you use a better fan controller so you can create positive pressure, and if you use dust filters on any intake fans, then dust should be no problem at all.

I don't know about the 800D though. There are sure a lot of them in this thread. I don't recall ever seeing a really dirty one, but there sure seem to be a ton of really nice ones.

Plus, how often do you clean your computer? I take mine out and clean them every 2-3 months, and there's no major dust issues.


----------



## senna89

yes but if the front dust filter is dirty, the thing is much visible and annoying.
u can saw the case all black and central mesh whit gray halos


----------



## Mergatroid

I haven't seen that problem on the 650D or the 600T we have here. Perhaps people with this problem should clean their computer a little more often.
A quick brush with a Swiffer or your vacuum cleaner will easily clean the front filter. In fact, if it ever does get really dirty, Corsair has made it easy to remove for easy cleaning.

Simplicity: Filter = Clean Interior. No Filter = Dusty Interior.

I would rather have a dirty filter than a dirty interior and dirty fans. It's much easier to clean a front filter than to clean all the fans.


----------



## senna89

Obsidian 800d is only for liquid cooling ? if i want to use it whit air cooling is it not raccomended ? Specially whit stock fan configuration that many reviews said move too little air.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Obsidian 800d is only for liquid cooling ? if i want to use it whit air cooling is it not raccomended ? Specially whit stock fan configuration that many reviews said move too little air.


I would recommend gettting another case such as the 600T for Air cooling, but you can effectively air cool this rig. have bottom and rear intake, and top exhaust


----------



## atwon23

Loving my new case. I knew it was going to be big, but WOW! Going to go with liquid cooling as soon as I find a water block I like for the 670.
Kind of a rushed job as I havent had much free time lately.


----------



## nerdybeat

Hey there all! Just wrapped up a minor upgrade and wire management sesh in my 650D. Upgraded my H70 to H100 (yay birthday gift) and re-arranged my GPU cooler to rear exhaust. Also moved an AP-14 to the front 5.25" bay adapter. Here are some pics!! Still lovin' this case!!

I also removed the front USB3 I/O cables.. helped a lot for wire management.


----------



## vicyo

Here is my beloved 700D wubsmiley


still waiting for my white LED white strips


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicyo*
> 
> Here is my beloved 700D wubsmiley
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting for my white LED white strips


That custom window and vented area look amazing. Did you do that yourself? I'm getting ready to get a new solid side panel and cut a window into it. How did you attach the window to the panel?


----------



## Mergatroid

I agree. That looks awesome.


----------



## Lefaucon

Buy a brand new computer last days....im gonna built it on my vacancy last week of july...

Here is what i buy!

Corsair Obsidian Series 800D Full Tower Case



Obsidian Series® 800D SATA 6Gb/s Upgrade Kit



Asus GeForce GTS 450 ENGTS 450 DIRECTCU TOP /DI/1GD5



ASUS Sabertooth Z77 ATX LGA1155 DDR3 SLI 3PCI-E16 4PCI-E1 SATA3 HDMI DisplayPort USB3.0 Motherboard



Corsair Airflow Pro Memory Temperature / Activity LED
Corsair CMXAF2 Dominator Triple Channel Airflow Memory Fan



Corsair CMT16GX3M4X2133C9 Dominator GT 16GB 4X4GB DDR3-2133 CL9-11-10-27 Quad Channel Memory Kit



Intel Core i7 3770K Unlocked Quad Core Hyperthreading Processor LGA1155 3.5GHZ Ivy Bridge 8MB Retail



two OCZ Agility 3 120GB 2.5IN SATA3 Sandforce SF-2281 SSD Solid State Disk Flash Drive in RAID 0 configuration



later......i will add:
Enermax UCTB12N-BL T B Silence Blue LED Twister Bearing Low Noise Fan 120MM on top of tower



NZXT Sentry LX High Performance Aluminum Fan Controller Black W/ LCD Dual 5.25IN



more picture from the beast fully assembled later.......

Sorry for my poor english !


----------



## MerkageTurk

dont buy the sata 6 or usb 3 upgrade kit as the corsair 800D already now comes with one when i purchased it. Even if it doesn't ask corsair they will send a new one for free.


----------



## Lefaucon

Too late sata card is aleready at home......i will keep it in spare parts box !

thanks a lot MerkageTurk for the hint !

i will use the one i order insted the one that is in the case just to be shure im running sata lll

anyway it is not a expensive part.

better have one in spare !

i will add blue led lightning strip and some mirror in the bottom of the case and another one stick with 3M to the plastic guard that hide the sata controller

i will show some picture when done


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefaucon*
> 
> Buy a brand new computer last days....im gonna built it on my vacancy last week of july...
> Here is what i buy!
> Corsair Obsidian Series 800D Full Tower Case
> 
> Obsidian Series® 800D SATA 6Gb/s Upgrade Kit
> 
> Asus GeForce GTS 450 ENGTS 450 DIRECTCU TOP /DI/1GD5
> 
> ASUS Sabertooth Z77 ATX LGA1155 DDR3 SLI 3PCI-E16 4PCI-E1 SATA3 HDMI DisplayPort USB3.0 Motherboard
> 
> Corsair Airflow Pro Memory Temperature / Activity LED
> Corsair CMXAF2 Dominator Triple Channel Airflow Memory Fan
> 
> 
> Corsair CMT16GX3M4X2133C9 Dominator GT 16GB 4X4GB DDR3-2133 CL9-11-10-27 Quad Channel Memory Kit
> 
> Intel Core i7 3770K Unlocked Quad Core Hyperthreading Processor LGA1155 3.5GHZ Ivy Bridge 8MB Retail
> 
> two OCZ Agility 3 120GB 2.5IN SATA3 Sandforce SF-2281 SSD Solid State Disk Flash Drive in RAID 0 configuration
> 
> later......i will add:
> Enermax UCTB12N-BL T B Silence Blue LED Twister Bearing Low Noise Fan 120MM on top of tower
> 
> NZXT Sentry LX High Performance Aluminum Fan Controller Black W/ LCD Dual 5.25IN
> 
> 
> more picture from the beast fully assembled later.......
> Sorry for my poor english !


that's some pretty nice stuff but why a GTS450???!


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> dont buy the sata 6 or usb 3 upgrade kit as the corsair 800D already now comes with one when i purchased it. Even if it doesn't ask corsair they will send a new one for free.


This


----------



## Lefaucon

Because i already have this card since a few month and it meet my need for the moment.......

i need to keep some money for my vacancy in one week !


----------



## Lefaucon

Quote:


> that's some pretty nice stuff but why a GTS450???!


Because i already have this card since a few month and it meet my need for the moment.......
i need to keep some money for my vacancy in one week !







[/quote]


----------



## senna89

800d for air cooling is not reccomended ? right ? only chassis designed for watercooling ?


----------



## tw33k

The 800D is great for air cooling. Why would you think it wasn't?


----------



## Evilsplashy

I wouldn't say "great"...maybe good or decent. Obviously it would be better as a water cooling case, but air cooling would be fine.


----------



## morencyam

Put three fans up top as intake and it would probably do okay


----------



## tw33k

Mine was air cooled before I added a H100 and @ 4.6GHz full load my FX-8150 averaged ~60c. With the right fan placement air cooling is great


----------



## Deano12345

Should have my 800D on Monday







I cant describe how excited I am to get rid of my 922. It's been a great case but I've really outgrown it now


----------



## MerkageTurk

good choice, i came from a Raidmax Aztec to this last week and its just amazing.


----------



## nyk20z3

My 800D will arrive on Friday and i will post pics then so i can join the club.

I have a full water cooled i7 3770K build going in it..

Water Cooling Hardware List -

XSPC RayStorm High Performance Acetal CPU Liquid Cooling Block

XSPC EX360 Crossflow Triple 120mm Low Profile Split Fin Radiator

XSPC EX360 Multiport Triple 120mm Low Profile Split Fin Radiator

XSPC Razor nVidia GTX 680 Full Coverage VGA Block X2

XSPC Razor SLI High Flow Bridge

Swiftech MCB-120™ Revision 2 "Radbox" Radiator/Fan Housing

Swiftech MCP655 Special Edition 12 VDC Pump With Speed Controller

Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 150 - May change it to a dual bay res still undecided

PrimoChill PrimoFlex PRO LRT Tubing 1/2"ID 3/4"OD - UV Green

Fittings - TBA

Fluid & Accessories - TBA


----------



## dejahboi

May I join the club?







Just got my case last Saturday


----------



## Lefaucon

here is on picture of my computer actualy.....some other modification to come.... like adding an black pci-e extension cable to almost make the pci-e power cable dissapear ! original cable was to short









some mirror extra top led fan and nzxt sentry controller and DEMCiflex Corsair 800D Magnetic Dust / Fan Filter - Top Piece to be add later......



Installing memory activity led kit was not easy......need more then 2 hands to do it but it look nice!

i will put a live boot video on youtube later to let you see what it look like at start !



............to be continued............


----------



## nyk20z3

Some hardware arrived today but i cant dry fit anything until the 800D arrives on Friday -

I might order a dual bay res tonight though is it will free up even more room for me.


----------



## nyk20z3




----------



## Mergatroid

I can hear your excitement from here. Have fun.


----------



## nyk20z3

OMG this thing is huge lol i am def blown away so far.

I did a little work tonight on it as i am still stripping down my Corsair C70 case -

Mounted 3 Corsair SP120 High Performance High Static Pressure fans on the crossflow 360










Applied some sound deadening to the rear panel -


----------



## computerjunkie

Soon to be a 800d Owner!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lefaucon

here is a speed test from my ssd ocz agility 3 in raid 0



H-80 a little bit noisy like a hard disk seeking ...i know about this issue but it is very weak sound i can live with it for now .!

change orientation of cooler and sleeved some cable with automotive sleeving available from "GROTE" in different size http://www.grote.com/cgi-bin/goc/goc.cgi?product_number=83-6999



look like the original tubing of the H80

Ad some led light to video card...

more to come later..... top fan, filter and fan controller, parts already ordered and whaiting for.....

here is what it look like now :



more to come soon! better picture to ! and video !


----------



## nyk20z3

I started doing some cable management in the rear and it's going well so far but i still have more cables and a host of Corsair link hubs to mount back here.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefaucon*
> 
> here is a speed test from my ssd ocz agility 3 in raid 0
> 
> H-80 a little bit noisy like a hard disk seeking ...i know about this issue but it is very weak sound i can live with it for now .!
> change orientation of cooler and sleeved some cable with automotive sleeving available from "GROTE" in different size http://www.grote.com/cgi-bin/goc/goc.cgi?product_number=83-6999
> 
> look like the original tubing of the H80
> Ad some led light to video card...
> more to come later..... top fan, filter and fan controller, parts already ordered and whaiting for.....
> here is what it look like now :
> 
> more to come soon! better picture to ! and video !


Looks clean so far i look forward to more progress.


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> That custom window and vented area look amazing. Did you do that yourself? I'm getting ready to get a new solid side panel and cut a window into it. How did you attach the window to the panel?


Sorry for the delay, have been traveling last week









Yeah, cut the by myself but also did some paint scratches while cuting but at least the rubber there is hiding the issues








both the window and the mesh is attached with some 3M heavy duty double sided tape (the grey one with red protective plastic).


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicyo*
> 
> Sorry for the delay, have been traveling last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, cut the by myself but also did some paint scratches while cuting but at least the rubber there is hiding the issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both the window and the mesh is attached with some 3M heavy duty double sided tape (the grey one with red protective plastic).


Thanks for the reply, +rep. I was planning on using that same tape when I do mine, so I'm glad to see it holds pretty well


----------



## Trelga

Hey guys does a 420 rad fit in the 800d with minimal modding?


----------



## vicyo

yes it does, you just need to cut another hole in the top


----------



## Spectrus77

Hi guys. My last upgrade in 650D, out sli msi gtx 560Ti and 4x2gb corsair vengeance, and enter asus gtx 670 dct and 4x2 kingston hx genesis.


----------



## Mergatroid

Sweet. Love that 650D.


----------



## computerjunkie

BOOOM!It came in just before I left for work and I didn't have enough time to unbox it....that was the only thing on my mind during my whole shift!Got home and unboxed it!It looks amazing!Im so chuffed


----------



## atwon23

LOL. I know the feeling. It seems like every part I have delivered arrives just before work. Then of course the work day drags on from anticipation.


----------



## computerjunkie

yes i know, it sucks!i cant wait for the other items to come though,i really want to get started with my new case!


----------



## Beerr

My "little" baby


----------



## MerkageTurk

nice! I want my one to be like that but i am still a student.


----------



## bomberjun

I am planning to mod my side panel to accomodate more air at the bottom cage. But, I dont know which one to choose. someone help me decide.











here's my rig.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## ReAzem

Hi guys!
I have a question for 800D owners.

Can you remove the tool-less bay clips, and just use screws instead?

Thanks!


----------



## bomberjun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReAzem*
> 
> Hi guys!
> I have a question for 800D owners.
> Can you remove the tool-less bay clips, and just use screws instead?
> Thanks!


its quiet hard for me to get rid of the tool-less clips at the drive bays. I tried it before. Yet, there are holes below the clips to secure your components in there.


----------



## ReAzem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> its quiet hard for me to get rid of the tool-less clips at the drive bays. I tried it before. Yet, there are holes below the clips to secure your components in there.


I really don't mind destroying the clips. I hate them, really. They are the only thing preventing me from buying the 800D right now lol.
Under the clips, is there standard holes?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReAzem*
> 
> I really don't mind destroying the clips. I hate them, really. They are the only thing preventing me from buying the 800D right now lol.
> Under the clips, is there standard holes?


Yes, under the clips are standard holes. I hated the toolless clips too and ripped all mine off


----------



## ReAzem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Yes, under the clips are standard holes. I hated the toolless clips too and ripped all mine off


I will buy the case tomorrow morning. Thank you.

F*** you, wallet. I know that I just bought a CM Storm Trooper, but I didn't know that I was gonna be watercooling, and cases with a basement didn't seem cool at the time.


----------



## bomberjun

That was quick ReAzem! Looking forward on your build mate!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> I am planning to mod my side panel to accomodate more air at the bottom cage. But, I dont know which one to choose. someone help me decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my rig.
> Thanks in advance.


Wow, that's a tough choice. I like both of those. I'd hate to say I like one over the other, and you agree but later decide you don't like it and you've already moded your side panel and it's all my fault....

However, personally I don't think there's much point in showing off hard drive cages....

Um, awesome loop btw. Love the nice short runs. Very clean.


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> I am planning to mod my side panel to accomodate more air at the bottom cage. But, I dont know which one to choose. someone help me decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A" for sure. How did you fit a 360 rad down there? I tried and came up about .75" short


----------



## nyk20z3

Haven't seen any 1 mount a 360 rad on the rear of the 800D here so ya go!

I dry fitted the Swiftech radbox today and everything is looking good so far. I had to remove the stock rear 140mm fan and mount a Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition i had sitting here from my previous build to mount the radbox as it was intended.

I plan on coming in from the top of the rad with 2 Enzotech 90 degree fittings -


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beerr*
> 
> My "little" baby


Looks like perfection to me sir.


----------



## bomberjun

Thanks Megratroid!

Yeah, i already made my decission to go with my first design. Will do the cutting next week. Right now, im still on the verge of gathering materials to be used.







its going to an awesome design. I also got inspired by the LD v8 and sth 10 in which i will try my best to incorporate those ideas i have in mind.

I also got my 240 radiator back from the storage and made some fittings at the bottom cage. So its gonna be 360 + 240 at the bottom and another 360 rad on top. all rads will be on a push pull config with corsair sp 120 quiet fans. Its,going to be a very tight fit once i got all my fans.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> Thanks Megratroid!
> Yeah, i already made my decission to go with my first design. Will do the cutting next week. Right now, im still on the verge of gathering materials to be used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its going to an awesome design. I also got inspired by the LD v8 and sth 10 in which i will try my best to incorporate those ideas i have in mind.
> I also got my 240 radiator back from the storage and made some fittings at the bottom cage. So its gonna be 360 + 240 at the bottom and another 360 rad on top. all rads will be on a push pull config with corsair sp 120 quiet fans. Its,going to be a very tight fit once i got all my fans.


Another option could be make the window and vented area separate. I about to buy a solid side panel from Corsair and cut a custom window that doesn't show the PSU compartment at all. And it's only going to go as far right as the first set of grommets, so in whole it will only be slightly larger than the motherboard. Make sure you post plenty of pictures when you cut it too. I want to see how it turns out. What are you going to use to cut it? When I cut the top for a 480 rad I started with a dremel but was taking to long to I switched to a jigsaw


----------



## bomberjun

Thanks too morencyam!

Yes! There will be a division. I will weild a sheet of metal that will come off from the back panel where will also intall the same vent. Jigsaw is what im going to use to be more accurate.mfor sure, im going to make a build log for this.


----------



## Beerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Looks like perfection to me sir.


Far from perfect, but thanks brother.
Appreciate your comment.


----------



## Mergatroid

I have a spare side panel for my 600T, and I also have the plexy and cutting tools I need for a custom window. I still have not decided what shape to cut however. I've had the stuff for a month or so. I don't want to just do a square (I have the Corsair windowed side panel). I haven't found a shape I like yet. I was thinking about the symbol used on the uniforms for the Enterprise in the original Star Trek series. Still not sure though.

Can't wait to see what you guys do.


----------



## Oupavoc

Looking good everyone


----------



## KaRLiToS

This is my heavily modded 800D, This Case has been alive for its third year.

Called Quad Damage:







[/


----------



## ReAzem

I wouldn't want to change the motherboard of that case.


----------



## nyk20z3

Karlitos that set up is just sick nasty bro i love it.

My last 2 Corsair fans came in so i mounted the rear 360 rad permanently -


----------



## MerkageTurk

who will be getting NZXT HUE?


----------



## Trelga

Ok guys question. I'm really considereing getting the 650d.

I found this "guide" as I am using this exact mobo and the h100. And those are the fans I was wanting to get Although I will use 140mm's for the very top, not 120mm's like he did. . I will be using low profile ram, not sure if this guy did.

http://forum.corsair.com/v2/showthread.php?t=107819

My only question is do you have to do the back fan as intake for this to work? I don't see it being an issue but want to make sure.

Also the front 200mm fan, could two 140mm fans fit up there instead? Really not a fan of 200mm fans. Rather go with a 140mm for the rear fan as well if possible


----------



## King Who Dat

Hi case gurus. I'm eyeballing a 550D pretty hard. I really like the look and cable management features. Is it as quiet as it seems ? I'd love some thoughts on it or a similarly priced mid tower with cable management and noise being my primary concerns. Air cooled, h80 cooler and 4 gt ap-15s need to fit. Any suggestions ?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SirWaWa

how's the noise on those corsair fans?


----------



## Mister B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trelga*
> 
> Ok guys question. I'm really considereing getting the 650d.
> I found this "guide" as I am using this exact mobo and the h100. And those are the fans I was wanting to get Although I will use 140mm's for the very top, not 120mm's like he did. . I will be using low profile ram, not sure if this guy did.
> http://forum.corsair.com/v2/showthread.php?t=107819
> My only question is do you have to do the back fan as intake for this to work? I don't see it being an issue but want to make sure.
> Also the front 200mm fan, could two 140mm fans fit up there instead? Really not a fan of 200mm fans. Rather go with a 140mm for the rear fan as well if possible


Hey Trelga, it's not recommended to have the rear 120mm fan as an intake fan as GPU's generally tend to exhaust out towards the back, as do some PSU's. I have the H100 fans set up exhausting out the top and the 120mm out the back and it's fine.

I swapped out the 200mm front intake fan from the 650D cause that thing was 747 loud! I now have a Bitfenix Spectre Pro instead, which just barely fits. I would've liked a better 200mm but because there is only just about 25mm spacing, a 200mm x 30mm fan was out of the question if you wish to have both hard drive cages in their stock positions.

As for 140mm instead of 200mm. I guess with some light modding to the mesh of the front panel you could fit a 140mm in. I doubt two would be an easy fix though.


----------



## ReAzem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister B*
> 
> Hey Trelga, it's not recommended to have the rear 120mm fan as...


rear 120mm fan

rear 120mm fan

rear 120mm fan

My reaction: " F*** I ORDERED A 140MM RADIATOR AND 140MM FANS "

Then I remembered this thread wasn't only about the 800d.


----------



## bomberjun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> how's the noise on those corsair fans?


SP120 Quiet Edition are great fans. Its really quiet compared to those high performance fans.

SP120 High Performance Edition: 




SP120 Quiet Edition:


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister B*
> 
> Hey Trelga, it's not recommended to have the rear 120mm fan as an intake fan as GPU's generally tend to exhaust out towards the back, as do some PSU's. I have the H100 fans set up exhausting out the top and the 120mm out the back and it's fine.
> I swapped out the 200mm front intake fan from the 650D cause that thing was 747 loud! I now have a Bitfenix Spectre Pro instead, which just barely fits. I would've liked a better 200mm but because there is only just about 25mm spacing, a 200mm x 30mm fan was out of the question if you wish to have both hard drive cages in their stock positions.
> As for 140mm instead of 200mm. I guess with some light modding to the mesh of the front panel you could fit a 140mm in. I doubt two would be an easy fix though.


Actually, you can install a 30mm fan. I had a 200mm x 30mm 166 cfm NZXT fan installed in my 600T, which has the same measurements at the front and the same drive cages as the 650D. It requires you to cut the curl off of the drive cage in the front left corner, both if you need both cages. Once you do that, a 30mm thick fan will fit in with the same snugness as the Spectre Pro fits with unmodified cages. Unfortunately, I don't think the screw holes line up though (I have the original 600T with the brackets instead of screw holes). I got the top two to line up in the mesh, and I just let the bottom of the drive cage hold the bottom of the fan against the mesh. Incidentally, in this particular revision of t he 600T, the SP 200mm doesn't fit either since there are no screw holes. I lined up the top holes with the mesh as I did with the NZXT, and I used cable ties on the bottom going through the bracket holes.

I just installed a Spectre Pro because it's a little quieter. Now that I've been using it, it is really not even close to as good as the NZXT fan was at full speed, but it is way quieter. (The NZXT fan was so strong at full speed, if I slowly moved the front dust cover closer and closer to the case, at about an inch the pressure from the fan would suck the dust cover closed).


----------



## Mister B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Actually, you can install a 30mm fan. I had a 200mm x 30mm 166 cfm NZXT fan installed in my 600T, which has the same measurements at the front and the same drive cages as the 650D. It requires you to cut the curl off of the drive cage in the front left corner, both if you need both cages. Once you do that, a 30mm thick fan will fit in with the same snugness as the Spectre Pro fits with unmodified cages. Unfortunately, I don't think the screw holes line up though (I have the original 600T with the brackets instead of screw holes). I got the top two to line up in the mesh, and I just let the bottom of the drive cage hold the bottom of the fan against the mesh. Incidentally, in this particular revision of t he 600T, the SP 200mm doesn't fit either since there are no screw holes. I lined up the top holes with the mesh as I did with the NZXT, and I used cable ties on the bottom going through the bracket holes.
> I just installed a Spectre Pro because it's a little quieter. Now that I've been using it, it is really not even close to as good as the NZXT fan was at full speed, but it is way quieter. (The NZXT fan was so strong at full speed, if I slowly moved the front dust cover closer and closer to the case, at about an inch the pressure from the fan would suck the dust cover closed).


I read that wrong the first time, I interpreted it as a 30mm fan. I thought to myself, what?







The front panel really is a nuisance sometimes. I probably should have clarified the Bitfenix is the nicest fit without modifications







That NZXT fan sounds like a beast. I have never used NZXT fans, only had a feel around a case and some flex LED strips awhile back. 166 cfm though? Even if it is bloated by the manufacturer that's still pretty good, at the expense of silence







I went from a Bitfenix Spectre to a Spectre Pro, and there is a noticeable difference between the Pro revision. But in all honesty. Those stock 200mm Corsair fans were awfully loud.


----------



## morencyam

I'm getting ready to order a new solid side panel and some acrylic for my 700D to cut a custom window but I'm trying to decide if I should go with a clear window or smoked grey. I have an 800D panel with the clear window and it looks nice, but it gets a bit bright when I have all the case lighting turned on. Any thoughts?


----------



## pvt.joker

if i could replace the panel on my 700D i'd go with smoked. I think it looks better that way..


----------



## morencyam

PPCs actually sells smoked windows for the 800D, but I'm making a custom window so it really wouldn't work
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_132_1015&products_id=32145


----------



## pvt.joker

yeah, i'd rather make a custom window as well, not a fan of the shape of the stock 800D window (even though i have that side panel, and for half the price of the ppc price of just the acrylic.)


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister B*
> 
> I read that wrong the first time, I interpreted it as a 30mm fan. I thought to myself, what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front panel really is a nuisance sometimes. I probably should have clarified the Bitfenix is the nicest fit without modifications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That NZXT fan sounds like a beast. I have never used NZXT fans, only had a feel around a case and some flex LED strips awhile back. 166 cfm though? Even if it is bloated by the manufacturer that's still pretty good, at the expense of silence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went from a Bitfenix Spectre to a Spectre Pro, and there is a noticeable difference between the Pro revision. But in all honesty. Those stock 200mm Corsair fans were awfully loud.


I had the original, crappy 20mm thick clear Corsair fans in my 600T and they really sucked (actually, they didn't suck, that was the problem). At the time there weren't too many good 25mm think 200mm fans available, so me and a few other guys went with the 30MM thick NZXT fans. To tell you the truth, I just spent $60 on fans last weekend, and this weekend I think I'm going to put my old fans back in as they performed way better than the ones I got to replace them. I do like how quiet the SP is. But even at low speed, the NZXT seemed to move more air than the SP does at high speed. The NZXT fan is 1300 RPM and does make quite a bit of noise. The SP fan is quieter at full speed than the NZXT is at minimum speed, but the performance difference so far has been so large that it's hard to justify the quieter fan. Since my video card fans are the loudest fans in my system, I'm thinking the NZXT fan wasn't so bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I'm getting ready to order a new solid side panel and some acrylic for my 700D to cut a custom window but I'm trying to decide if I should go with a clear window or smoked grey. I have an 800D panel with the clear window and it looks nice, but it gets a bit bright when I have all the case lighting turned on. Any thoughts?


I actually like clear panels myself because the accurately show the interior in all the correct colouring. Many people spend a lot of time colour coordinating the interiors and then mask it with a tinted window. Maybe you should think of a way to reduce the power going to your interior lighting? Are you using CCFLs? If you're using LEDs, you may be able to go from 12V to 5V which should reduce the light output if it works.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I actually like clear panels myself because the accurately show the interior in all the correct colouring. Many people spend a lot of time colour coordinating the interiors and then mask it with a tinted window. Maybe you should think of a way to reduce the power going to your interior lighting? Are you using CCFLs? If you're using LEDs, you may be able to go from 12V to 5V which should reduce the light output if it works.


The off coloring is really my only concern with the tinted window. I'm very happy with how well all the orange matches. Right now the only lighting I have is a UV ccfl, 2 orange xigmatek fans, and 4 sickleflows, all 6 of which I changed out the leds with orange ones. But those will all be getting switched out with 2150 gentle typhoons. Then either the xigmateks or two sickleflows will be installed on the new side panel as intake attached to a bitspower power station making them 7v to reduce light and noise. I also have an orange led strip I'm thinking about installing with an on off switch. Maybe I'll see if I can get a sample of the sniffed acrylic to get an idea of how it will look


----------



## pabszilla

Hi guys! Do you guys have any input as to how good/bad the Corsair AF/SP Quiet Edition fans do vs. the stock fans? I have 2 left over Yate Loon D12SL fans that I can use also.

Also, any airflow tips for a 700D w/H100? I tried back/top as exhaust but the case became a dust magnet. I saw that someone ran the top fans as intake for the radiator and left all other fans at default facing, but it seems like it would make the GPU a little bit toasty despite giving positive pressure to the case.

Here is a quick pic of my front panel as of last night, sadly all I have is my crappy SGS1 camera.


Spoiler: Picture!






Lian-Li drive bays after I hit it with my co-worker's dremel + some hot glue.


----------



## computerjunkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Karlitos that set up is just sick nasty bro i love it.
> 
> My last 2 Corsair fans came in so i mounted the rear 360 rad permanently -


looking good!mind if i ask how loud are the fans?and do they perform well?i'm considering getting some


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pabszilla*
> 
> Hi guys! Do you guys have any input as to how good/bad the Corsair AF/SP Quiet Edition fans do vs. the stock fans? I have 2 left over Yate Loon D12SL fans that I can use also.
> Also, any airflow tips for a 700D w/H100? I tried back/top as exhaust but the case became a dust magnet. I saw that someone ran the top fans as intake for the radiator and left all other fans at default facing, but it seems like it would make the GPU a little bit toasty despite giving positive pressure to the case.
> Here is a quick pic of my front panel as of last night, sadly all I have is my crappy SGS1 camera.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lian-Li drive bays after I hit it with my co-worker's dremel + some hot glue.


Well Corsairs new fans should be pretty good. I'm also considering getting them


----------



## computerjunkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pabszilla*
> 
> Hi guys! Do you guys have any input as to how good/bad the Corsair AF/SP Quiet Edition fans do vs. the stock fans? I have 2 left over Yate Loon D12SL fans that I can use also.
> Also, any airflow tips for a 700D w/H100? I tried back/top as exhaust but the case became a dust magnet. I saw that someone ran the top fans as intake for the radiator and left all other fans at default facing, but it seems like it would make the GPU a little bit toasty despite giving positive pressure to the case.
> Here is a quick pic of my front panel as of last night, sadly all I have is my crappy SGS1 camera.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lian-Li drive bays after I hit it with my co-worker's dremel + some hot glue.
> 
> 
> 
> Well Corsairs new fans should be pretty good. I'm also considering getting them
Click to expand...

How good are the SP versions?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Karlitos that set up is just sick nasty bro i love it.
> My last 2 Corsair fans came in so i mounted the rear 360 rad permanently -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for the comments bud.









I really like your Rad and fans at the rear, looks clean, especially with the blue rings.


----------



## ReAzem

An EX-140 Won't fit in the back of a 800d.

One of the windowed side panel screw is in the way.

I cut it with a dremel to realize that even without the screw, the Rad won't fit.

This is probably already known, but I didn't do enough search before I ordered my rad. F me.


----------



## morencyam

Would it fit if you attach the rad to the fan instead of directly to the case?


----------



## ReAzem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Would it fit if you attach the rad to the fan instead of directly to the case?


Nope. tried that too.

U cant even screw it to the case. I screwed it to the fan, filled the loop, and then noticed the door wouldnt close. Needless to say I was mad lol


----------



## computerjunkie

Hi Everybody!

Would somebody please tell me if you can fit a 280mm radiator at the bottom compartment of an 800d horizontally (length - wise)?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerjunkie*
> 
> Hi Everybody!
> Would somebody please tell me if you can fit a 280mm radiator at the bottom compartment of an 800d horizontally (length - wise)?


I've seen a few people fit 360 rads down there, so there should be plenty of room for a 280


----------



## computerjunkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *computerjunkie*
> 
> Hi Everybody!
> Would somebody please tell me if you can fit a 280mm radiator at the bottom compartment of an 800d horizontally (length - wise)?
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a few people fit 360 rads down there, so there should be plenty of room for a 280
Click to expand...

cool thanks for the reply!cant wait to get cutting!


----------



## renaldi17

Finished built on my Corsair 650D


----------



## Mergatroid

That's awesome man. Good job. Still loving that 650D!


----------



## Dukman

I'm about ready to give up on my 800D. Since I don't watercool, I've been having a hard time keeping the temps down. I'm going to try one more thing to see if that helps. Reversing the airflow. Using the top fans as the intakes and the bottom and rear fan as the exhaust. If that doesn't help, then I'll be tearing it down and rebuilding my Lian Li.

I was skeptical about the bottom intake from the beginning, but was enchanted by the overall looks of the case.


----------



## Sazexa

Here's my 550D.

Crossfire XFX 6950's, 4GB together.


Corsair Force GT 120GB and 500GB Seagate Barracuda.


The angle I like.


Straight forward, shows the wiring a bit more.


Case exterior.


Open panel. (Actually has a NZXT Sentry Mix under the CD Drive now.


Front fans.


Front panel I/O


I've been considering getting braided cables. I'd like to see red, or white.
Might try to paint the fans red or white, also.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Case exterior.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hardwood floor... so jealous. Hate carpet.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Hardwood floor... so jealous. Hate carpet.


We actually used to have carpet!
After a fire at the house a little over a year ago, when remodeling everything, we spent a little extra out-of-pocket to redo the floors as wood.


----------



## Oupavoc

Looking good everyone


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Here's my 550D.
> Crossfire XFX 6950's, 4GB together.
> 
> Corsair Force GT 120GB and 500GB Seagate Barracuda.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The angle I like.
> 
> Straight forward, shows the wiring a bit more.
> 
> Case exterior.
> 
> Open panel. (Actually has a NZXT Sentry Mix under the CD Drive now.
> 
> Front fans.
> 
> Front panel I/O
> 
> 
> 
> I've been considering getting braided cables. I'd like to see red, or white.
> Might try to paint the fans red or white, also.


How are your temps in that case? I think the cable management is so good in these cases that you can make the wires almost disappear, other than the gpu power cables, and yours are black and already sleeved (in a group). I think it looks really good. I know I'm likely in the minority, but I've never been a huge fan of the braided/sleeved cables so many people like. I've always been in the "cables should be used and not seen" club. I have seen some builds that I thought looked really good with coloured sleeving, (mostly those where the sleeves match the colour of some other mods the owner has done), but in general I don't think they add much to an average build. I've thought about purchasing some, but I would still rout them so you couldn't see most of it anyway. Most people seem to like to drape the cables out, exposing extra length to show off the sleeving. I think this defeats the whole purpose of cable management. It used to be a lot more special when people were doing the sleeving themselves. It really showed a lot of dedication, hard work, and desire for something special. Now that you can just purchase them, they're no longer as special.

To quote Syndrome from The Incredibles "When everyone is super, no one will be".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dukman*
> 
> I'm about ready to give up on my 800D. Since I don't watercool, I've been having a hard time keeping the temps down. I'm going to try one more thing to see if that helps. Reversing the airflow. Using the top fans as the intakes and the bottom and rear fan as the exhaust. If that doesn't help, then I'll be tearing it down and rebuilding my Lian Li.
> I was skeptical about the bottom intake from the beginning, but was enchanted by the overall looks of the case.


Show us a pic of your interior and post a screen shot of your load temps. You can get good airflow out of any case. It all depends on how far you're willing to go to get it, and what temperatures are acceptable to you.


----------



## overpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Here's my 550D.
> Crossfire XFX 6950's, 4GB together.


It's 2 Gb together.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> How are your temps in that case? I think the cable management is so good in these cases that you can make the wires almost disappear, other than the gpu power cables, and yours are black and already sleeved (in a group). I think it looks really good. I know I'm likely in the minority, but I've never been a huge fan of the braided/sleeved cables so many people like. I've always been in the "cables should be used and not seen" club. I have seen some builds that I thought looked really good with coloured sleeving, (mostly those where the sleeves match the colour of some other mods the owner has done), but in general I don't think they add much to an average build. I've thought about purchasing some, but I would still rout them so you couldn't see most of it anyway. Most people seem to like to drape the cables out, exposing extra length to show off the sleeving. I think this defeats the whole purpose of cable management. It used to be a lot more special when people were doing the sleeving themselves. It really showed a lot of dedication, hard work, and desire for something special. Now that you can just purchase them, they're no longer as special.
> To quote Syndrome from The Incredibles "When everyone is super, no one will be"


I would keep the wiring and cabling as hidden as it is now. I just prefer the braided look a bit more. As I said, looking probably at a dark red. Maybe red and black mix.
The temps in the case do get a little warm. Surprisingly, it cools better when fans are all set to their lowest speed on my controller. On idle, the CPU, motherboard, and drives are around 25-27C when it's 70F in my room, GPU's being about 35C.
On load, CPU gets to about 30-35C, motherboard and drives around 28-30C. My top card gets to around 70-75C, my bottom on is around 60-65C.

I'm thinking about replacing my two side 120mm's with one big 200mm. Would cool the top card much better and be quieter. I also leave the side and top panel covers on my 550D off, as they really don't make any audible difference in sound levels with my fans. The loudest thing in my system is probably the H100 pump. Which I can only head when I'm next to my case, under my desk, with the side panel open.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> It's 2 Gb together.


No it's not. Each card has 2GB. 4GB total.


----------



## TripleH2O

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> No it's not. Each card has 2GB. 4GB total.


No, it doesn't work that way. You only have the 2GB each individual card has available. It's quite logical, really. The VRAM is mirrored and used by each GPU, since the two GPU's is not rendering the same frames at any given time. I'm sure you've heard of alternate frame rendering?

You can't look at "dedicated graphics memory", as that assigns some of the system memory to the graphics as well.


----------



## Sazexa

Windows says 4GB together.

But either way, still more than enough power.


----------



## IcyPimpHand

Hey guys I'm in the process of slowly upgrading my rig, and I'm thinking soon of buying a new case, I absolutely despise my 922. I was looking at getting the 500r, but realized I didn't want to deal with the wide out sides. So that dropped my choices down. I was lolling at the 550D. I think it's a beautiful case. I was wondering how the 550D compares to other big cases?

Thanks!


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcyPimpHand*
> 
> Hey guys I'm in the process of slowly upgrading my rig, and I'm thinking soon of buying a new case, I absolutely despise my 922. I was looking at getting the 500r, but realized I didn't want to deal with the wide out sides. So that dropped my choices down. I was lolling at the 550D. I think it's a beautiful case. I was wondering how the 550D compares to other big cases?
> Thanks!


I posted my 550D just a few days ago!

I personally love it. I switched over from a 600T, and am much happier with my 550D.
The fan dust covers are much, much tighter and do their job. Some might consider them a little too tight, as it some-what restricts the airflow. But that's not the intent of this case.

All of the internal cables are black. Save for the audio cable, which is only colored just before the header. It will fit Micro-ATX or ATX boards perfectly, but E-ATX boards are definitely a squeeze in. Also, if you use an E-ATX board with side-board SATA ports the motherboard tray will block the bottom row of connectors. (So, my board with 8 connectors only has 4 useable in this case. No big deal, I only need four at most. Use three now.)

Speaking of drives, I don't really see how it's possible to use the very bottom drive spot on the bottom drive cage without bending the SATA to a stressful point. Unless you have a 90 degree connector, and it faces up-ward. 90 degree connectors "bottom-out" to the case, and can't really route. And a straight-in connector will probably not fit with the side panel on.

The case does it's job for "silence" very nicely. Sitting here as I typed with everything sound-related off in my room, my computer is so quiet I can't believe it. And that is with the side and top grill covers off. With those on, it's almost dead silent.

The case isn't really build for internal radiator water cooling, if you're considering it. It will fit a radiator in above the motherboard, but then you won't be able to use fans. (Unless it's an H100). You can not place a radiator on the front of the case, because though it fits two 120mm fans, the fans are flush up against the 5.25" bays and bottom of the case, leaving no room for the tubing intake and release.

The foam is nice. The case needs a good week or so to get rid of it's factory smell. (I'd suggest running hot for the week; heat will expand the material and let the smell seep out.) Also, keep the room with the computer ventilated to get the smell out of the room. It's nothing bad, or unbearable, just some-what noticeable for the first week.

The side panels have foam padding for where they connect onto the side of the case. The "cable-side" of the case even has foam.

Both hard drive cages are detachable. The top cage is easy. One screw on the back panel, one on the bottom cage. The bottom cage is a bit more work. One screw in the back panel, two under the case on the exterior.

The case PROBABLY could REALLY benefit from an extra 0.5" or 1.0" space on the cable management side, between the tray and side cover. The case is meant for quiet builds, so I suppose the expected smaller, cooler, simpler builds. It's nothing un-bearable. Just definitely requires a bit of work if you've got a bunch of wires. I've got almost every cabled attached to my AX750, so that's a 24-pin power, 8-pin CPU, four 4/6-pin GPU cables, two SATA lengths (one for the SSD and HDD, one for the Optical drive), One MOLEX stretch (provides power to my H100, and fan controller. The fan controller has two MOLEX connectors, so 3 used together), 6 wires to control my six fans from the controller and fans, the front panel controller and I/O wires, the HD audio cable, and the USB 3.0 front-panel header. But even with all that, you can see in my previous pictures, cable management is possible. It just definitely takes some effort. I probably could do it better, too. I'm just fine with it for now. ;]

I may add in a card reader and a Xonar Essence STX, which will be some more wires to compensate for, but it will be fine.

All in all, I'd give the case a solid 9.5/10. The only problems I wish were fixed were if they just added another 0.5" width for cable management. I could have asked for the HD audio to be full-black wires, but I'll probably just color it. Maybe braid it myself.

If you want a reference, I rated my previous 600T at a 8.5/10.

So, coming from a 550D owner to a potential one: get it. You WILL NOT be disappointed.


----------



## dimwit13

Hey Guys, i have been eyeing the 650D for a while, but couldnt afford it.
Well, i figure Christmas is right around the corner (ok, its a long corner-lol) and told (asked) the wife i am getting an early Christmas present. (she will forget by then-lol)
So i bought one a month ago, (its been sitting here collecting dust) and a couple other things-MSI 7950 TF3, waterblock for 7950, 256GB ssd, 280 radiator and a fan controller.
WOW, spending the $180 on the case doesnt seem like a big deal after the $700 on the other stuf-lmao.

well here it is-wadda you think? good and bad.










Thanks,

-dimwit-


----------



## IcyPimpHand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> /quote


Holy crap! Thanks a lot for that!









Now as for sound silence, how do your CFX 6950s do? Audible or no? I have CFX 6950s as well, and my god...It hurts the ears when gaming.

Also was for cable management, even if it's snug, all cables still fit behind the MB tray? That's one thing that is super annoying for me, my cables to not fit with the side panel on with my 922 so my panel is currently off.


----------



## snowrage22

i just got my corsair 700d for 2 days ago now, and some new hardware, so i thought i just gonna post it here, and see what u ppl think









the hardware is:
AMD FX 8120 OC too 4.4 ghz
memory
Gskill ripjaws 16gb ddr3 1600mhz

XFX radeon 6970 950 mhz og 1450 mhz, is gonna be changed with radeon 7970 soon
harddrives
corsair force 120 gb, 2stk Western digital 2tb
motherboard
Gigabyte 970a-UD3

ROCCAT Isku Illuminated Gaming Keyboard, Logitech g500 gaming mouse, steelseries fnatic mousemat, logitech speakers,

ek gpu blokk, swieftech cpu blok, ek 4.0 pump, one 360 rad in the top and one 280 rad on the bottom, and some other stuff, if u wanna know more, u can ask me







im gonna get more watercooling stuff soon too

im gonna paint the case in white color with some white details inside and black and red, and cut 3 long and small windows on the sidedoor


----------



## snowrage22

im gonna make it more nicer inside too, lights and stuff, just wait for more updates soon


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcyPimpHand*
> 
> Holy crap! Thanks a lot for that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now as for sound silence, how do your CFX 6950s do? Audible or no? I have CFX 6950s as well, and my god...It hurts the ears when gaming.
> Also was for cable management, even if it's snug, all cables still fit behind the MB tray? That's one thing that is super annoying for me, my cables to not fit with the side panel on with my 922 so my panel is currently off.


My crossfire cards have always been quiet. But in my 600T I could hear the fans when I really started gaming.

But normally you can't hear them, and then in this case, even when gaming, they aren't audible.

My cards are XFX cards, that came with "silent" fans though.

You should be able to fit all your cables behind there. Just take your time and do it well.

And anytime, friend!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I would keep the wiring and cabling as hidden as it is now. I just prefer the braided look a bit more. As I said, looking probably at a dark red. Maybe red and black mix.
> The temps in the case do get a little warm. Surprisingly, it cools better when fans are all set to their lowest speed on my controller. On idle, the CPU, motherboard, and drives are around 25-27C when it's 70F in my room, GPU's being about 35C.
> On load, CPU gets to about 30-35C, motherboard and drives around 28-30C. My top card gets to around 70-75C, my bottom on is around 60-65C.
> I'm thinking about replacing my two side 120mm's with one big 200mm. Would cool the top card much better and be quieter. I also leave the side and top panel covers on my 550D off, as they really don't make any audible difference in sound levels with my fans. The loudest thing in my system is probably the H100 pump. Which I can only head when I'm next to my case, under my desk, with the side panel open.
> No it's not. Each card has 2GB. 4GB total.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, actually those are not bad temps. I agree regarding cable lengths. In your case, almost the only cables you can see are the GPU power cables. Maybe just get some extensions for those and give them a try the same way you have them set up currently. Red would go nice with your fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> Hey Guys, i have been eyeing the 650D for a while, but couldnt afford it.
> Well, i figure Christmas is right around the corner (ok, its a long corner-lol) and told (asked) the wife i am getting an early Christmas present. (she will forget by then-lol)
> So i bought one a month ago, (its been sitting here collecting dust) and a couple other things-MSI 7950 TF3, waterblock for 7950, 256GB ssd, 280 radiator and a fan controller.
> WOW, spending the $180 on the case doesnt seem like a big deal after the $700 on the other stuf-lmao.
> well here it is-wadda you think? good and bad.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> -dimwit-


Sweet build man. Just a suggestion. Maybe go to an auto parts store and get some trim to put around the cutout for your side panel fan. Very well done overall. I think that's my favorite case right now. Nice job on the bottom rad.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Wow, actually those are not bad temps. I agree regarding cable lengths. In your case, almost the only cables you can see are the GPU power cables. Maybe just get some extensions for those and give them a try the same way you have them set up currently. Red would go nice with your fans.


The only problem with that is I'd get all "OCD" over the cables being black at the bottom where they touch the PSU and then change coming in from the panel. ;]

I might look around or make my own red, black, and white braid. I'm still considering what color to paint my fans. Either white or red, definitely. But not sure yet.
I may also do some slight modding/painting to the H100. But that's if I start feeling adventerous. ;]


----------



## Oupavoc

Does anyone know if the new Corsair fans fit on the 800D hot swap bay? To take the place of the old one?


----------



## bomberjun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Does anyone know if the new Corsair fans fit on the 800D hot swap bay? To take the place of the old one?


Yes it does fit because it has the same size of the 140mm stock fan.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> The only problem with that is I'd get all "OCD" over the cables being black at the bottom where they touch the PSU and then change coming in from the panel. ;]
> I might look around or make my own red, black, and white braid. I'm still considering what color to paint my fans. Either white or red, definitely. But not sure yet.
> I may also do some slight modding/painting to the H100. But that's if I start feeling adventerous. ;]


You have the Corsair AX750. You could always pick up a Corsair kit if you don't mind spending the money:

http://www.corsair.com/en/power-supply-units/psu-accessories/professional-series-ax850-ax750-ax650-individually-sleeved-modular-cables-red.html


----------



## Nabi

Man, some of you really have beautiful setups.


----------



## snowrage22

not me i know, ppl have much better system than i have and more cooler







well i got my plexi today







its gonna look awsome with 2 windows on the sidedoor


----------



## Oupavoc

For those with the corsair h100. How do you like it and is it worth it.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> For those with the corsair h100. How do you like it and is it worth it.


I like my H100. The fans that came with it are a bit louder than I preferred. But I replaced them. I wouldn't buy it for full price though. Especially since it needs, in my opinion, replacement fans.

I bought mine with a coupon code, while it was on special on Newegg, and only ended up paying around $60 for it. I never got to test it with it's default/included thermal paste.

The power cable is a MOLEX connector with the CPU fan wire attached to it. But those wires can be pulled away from each other. I'd suggest, to keep cable management clean, routing the MOLEX connector through the 4/8-pin CPU connector slot behind the motherboard tray. And what I do to keep the CPU fan wire hidden is push it up between the case-roof and radiator. The pump has three settings, with the integrated fan controller. Setting one, which is low pump speed and fan speeds. Setting two, medium and medium. And setting three for performance. In my experience, the pump cools best when left on the lowest setting even when on load. I've never really used fans with the pump controller. I route them behind my motherboard tray to keep wires hidden, and use it with a fan controller. I find that easier also, since instead of opening up the case to press the button on the H100 I can control them easier. (I had a 600T previously, I now use a NZXT Sentry Mix with my 550D.)

The only problems I had with my H100 are the fans, and the extra wires. Also, on mine, the MOLEX connector has a bit of an issue. One of the power pins doesn't stay in, so if I connect the power connector to a MOLEX power connection, I have to keep my thumb pressed in on one of the H100's MOLEX pins so it doesn't get pushed out. No big deal, just a bit of an installation pain. As I said, the fans could use a replacement, but the default work fine. Just loud. And wire management is a bit messy, but still very do-able, if you take the extra 10 seconds to work for it.

I'd recommend it. But only if you can get it for cheaper than $90.

Don't bother with any of the Corsair, or other company, coolers that use radiators thicker than 25mm's like the H100's. They take up too much space for an all-in-one solution.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> For those with the corsair h100. How do you like it and is it worth it.


I love it. It works great IMO. (I hope you guys don't mind your Graphite cousins participating in your thread). I was using an H70 on an overclocked Core 2 Quad. When I installed the H100 on that same system, I got a temp drop of 7c average across all my cores.

There are a couple of things you may want to know.

1: Some people are getting an odd noise when controlling their fans using the H100 block. I didn't, but some people have. You may want to check the Corsair forums. (we have two in the house and neither makes any odd noises).

2: The H100 has three control ranges, and you have to open the case and press the button on the block to change from low range, to medium range to high range. Personally, I'm using PWM fans and letting my motherboard control them. However, the stock H100 3-pin fans are excellent performers, but not the quietest fans. I think it's important to point out that these fans, next to Deltas or high speed GTs, are some of the highest performers on a rad, and have a static pressure of 7.7 mm/H2O. If they were PWM, I would still be using them. They definitely should out perform Corsair's new "performance high static pressure" fans, and they're nowhere near as loud as the fans on my video cards.

3: The block will control 4 fans, if you choose to use the block for fan control you can do push/pull with it.

4: The block will control 3-pin or 4-pin PWM fans.

5. The TIM they use is Dow Corning, and Corsair says it's as good or better than the Shin Etsu TIM they used on the H50 and H70.

6. The hoses are low permeability which reduces evaporation to almost nothing. This is why they give you a five year warranty on the H60, 80 and 100.

7: Corsair is an awesome company (as we all know), and any water coolers that have leaked (that I'm aware of) were not only replaced by Corsair, but if the leak was caused by a manufacturing defect, Corsair also replaced any damaged equipment (one guy ended up with a better PC than he started with).

I bought it at $110 when it first came out and I'm still happy with it. In fact, if you have room for a second H100 you can purchase a mounting kit here on OCN that will allow you to use the H80 or H100 block on your video card (depending on the card).

If I did something stupid like puncture it, I would happily pay $100 to replace it.


----------



## Oupavoc

Thanks a lot guys. Great info given about the H100. I'm just wondering, why didn't the make a triple rad all in one? That would be sweet and welcomed on my part lol.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Thanks a lot guys. Great info given about the H100. I'm just wondering, why didn't the make a triple rad all in one? That would be sweet and welcomed on my part lol.


Probably couldn't make a pump strong enough for it, with enough fan-control power for six fans. Plus, it would make the block a lot bigger, and one big attraction to the H100 is it's compact size.

Also, expense. The H100 is normally $120. An "H110" would probably be more like $135.

I could see it being useful, but I don't think it would sell as well. They probably just assume if people are going triple-rad, they're gonna "go-big" and do a full custom loop.


----------



## Oupavoc

I guess you are right. Don't get me wrong I love my custom loop but when it comes to clean it out. Its a horrible job. I am at the point where i just one something easy to put in and out lol


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> I guess you are right. Don't get me wrong I love my custom loop but when it comes to clean it out. Its a horrible job. I am at the point where i just one something easy to put in and out lol


That's why I went with an H100. ;]

I've actually been contemplating selling it and buying something that will perform on a similar level. I'm reluctant to do so, as I'm unsure of which cooler will fit and allow me to have a 200mm Cooler Master Megaflow fan on my side panel. I was think a Phanteks. Probably in black, maybe white. Would flow with my internals. I'll probably keep the H100 though.

It's just a bit of a hassle to take in or out. More so than a traditional HS+F obviously.


----------



## Oupavoc

Still easier then a custom loop lol









Anyone with the H100 and an 800D, did you add a fan up top even if it's only a dual rad?


----------



## LiquidHaus

hey guys, i try to keep caught up on this site but it moves so fast lol

anyway, here's my 800d in its current state:


















i do have a few more add ons currently in the mail so this thing should be done watercooling wise very soon









btw the 800d rigs never get old to look at, great work you guys.


----------



## snowrage22

lifeisshort117

hey do u have some good tips for my 700d and watercooling, how it shall look, can u look at my comp, i think i have connected everything wrong on my watercooling even i have 30 idle on cpu and 35 idle on gpu


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowrage22*
> 
> lifeisshort117
> hey do u have some good tips for my 700d and watercooling, how it shall look, can u look at my comp, i think i have connected everything wrong on my watercooling even i have 30 idle on cpu and 35 idle on gpu


I always tell people to use this set up as it brings the coolest water to the cpu first.

RES-PUMP-RAD-CPU-GPU-RES


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Still easier then a custom loop lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with the H100 and an 800D, did you add a fan up top even if it's only a dual rad?


I've got a 3rd fan at the end of my H100 in my 700D.. had to, thought the empty spot looked funny. Was kinda a squeeze to get it in there, but I got it in.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowrage22*
> 
> lifeisshort117
> hey do u have some good tips for my 700d and watercooling, how it shall look, can u look at my comp, i think i have connected everything wrong on my watercooling even i have 30 idle on cpu and 35 idle on gpu


Loop order looks good to me. Are your radiator fans intake or exhaust? The top fan on the bottom radiator might be causing some air turbulence with the fan blowing onto the hard drives. If I were you, I'd bite the bullet and cut a hole for that fan and put it on the bottom with the other one. Also, What is your ambient temp?


----------



## Batanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> hey guys, i try to keep caught up on this site but it moves so fast lol
> anyway, here's my 800d in its current state:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do have a few more add ons currently in the mail so this thing should be done watercooling wise very soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw the 800d rigs never get old to look at, great work you guys.


big shout out to lifeisshort who gave me some pointers through pm's

my rig: still workin on it (gpu just died so 680 in mail and block







)



have since fixed up those bugs:


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowrage22*
> 
> lifeisshort117
> hey do u have some good tips for my 700d and watercooling, how it shall look, can u look at my comp, i think i have connected everything wrong on my watercooling even i have 30 idle on cpu and 35 idle on gpu


Hey man I tried looking at your profile and only saw a front shot of your comp..? But I tell you what. Off the bat the 800d isn't the best designed case with airflow in mind. That's why I modified the hell out of mine. That and the more outputs your using on your vid card can determine how hot they idle.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batanga*
> 
> big shout out to lifeisshort who gave me some pointers through pm's
> my rig: still workin on it (gpu just died so 680 in mail and block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> have since fixed up those bugs:


Thanks for the shout out man, your build is lookin good! Lemme know how that 680 will treat ya


----------



## snowrage22

hey thanx for the help and respons, well on my cpu i have 30 idle and 35 idle on gpu, 63 load on cpu with prime and about 40 load on gpu, i got noo problems with good temps and my pump is strong and good soo


----------



## snowrage22

but im gonna mod more, 3 more windows on my sidedoor, better tubing and more, and im gonna paint it white and black


----------



## snowrage22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Loop order looks good to me. Are your radiator fans intake or exhaust? The top fan on the bottom radiator might be causing some air turbulence with the fan blowing onto the hard drives. If I were you, I'd bite the bullet and cut a hole for that fan and put it on the bottom with the other one. Also, What is your ambient temp?


oh its only the top rad that is intake, the bottom is exhaust, and we will prob cut too, we just didnt have the tools right there and then, and becuz i had been with out comp for 3 weeks, and when i got the new parts i couldnt wait any longer


----------



## dmxdex2020

Is their any place that sells side panels with a fan mount for the 800d? I dont fancy doing it myself.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmxdex2020*
> 
> Is their any place that sells side panels with a fan mount for the 800d? I dont fancy doing it myself.


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=130_1012


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmxdex2020*
> 
> Is their any place that sells side panels with a fan mount for the 800d? I dont fancy doing it myself.


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=130_1012


----------



## bomberjun

Good day Obsidian users!









So I had time today to make some cuttings again to my case. Now I have these 2 360 radiators at the bottom cage.










just some test fitting.











yeah, my oldest radiator is pretty beaten up and needs some repainting.



that's all for now folks.


----------



## TenshiPL




----------



## Sazexa

If the "900D Godzilla" is confirmed to be real, and released, will we be adding their acceptance to the club as well? ;]


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Thanks a lot guys. Great info given about the H100. I'm just wondering, why didn't the make a triple rad all in one? That would be sweet and welcomed on my part lol.


I would have loved a triple 120. It would fit perfectly in my modified case. There are bigger units coming out of Germany this year sometime. They are not triple 120s but thicker dual 120s. I think it's Coolermaster.










Personally I not sure the pump would have a problem with a triple rad. I have seen people mod H50 and H70 by adding in another rad, and they still work well. I suppose the only way to know for sure would be to try one.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> If the "900D Godzilla" is confirmed to be real, and released, will we be adding their acceptance to the club as well? ;]


Of course, I'll be more then happy to add the older brother once officially confirmed


----------



## DiamondCut

Project I did earlier this year. See more pics in my rigs.


----------



## wermad

What do you guys think!??!?!?!?! If its cheaper then the Cosmos II I'm very inclined to buy one









Quote:


>


http://www.overclock.net/t/1297712/mizukicommunity-corsair-900d-godzilla-unveiled


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> What do you guys think!??!?!?!?! If its cheaper then the Cosmos II I'm very inclined to buy one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1297712/mizukicommunity-corsair-900d-godzilla-unveiled


recently saw that. looks pretty sweet man, i'll backup corsair as much as i can but if the price gets in caselabs territory then i'll have to be rethinking my next case purchase


----------



## Mergatroid

I really like that case as well. I love the window design, I think it really adds to the classy look.


----------



## LiquidHaus

just finished this thing









check out the build log if you like what ya see


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> just finished this thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out the build log if you like what ya see


Where.

Where did that purple lighting come from.

I need it.

Now.

That is... Beautiful...


----------



## Oupavoc

Those purple lights are nice. To me they look like they might be UV lighting?


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> just finished this thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out the build log if you like what ya see


Wow, I'm jealous, my 800d is nowhere near completed lol. NJ!


----------



## CarMelo88

Here's my latest build I put together last weekend, Just been so busy with work, so its been awhile...

Case: 650D

Theme: White on black with Gold

PICS:

Build:


----------



## nyk20z3

Done for now -



















Just need to put some finishing touches on it and some more cable management but i am satisfied with the outcome.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Where.
> Where did that purple lighting come from.
> I need it.
> Now.
> That is... Beautiful...


haha that purple lighting sir is the new NZXT Hue!!! i just set it up in the purple hue







it was my favorite other than teal and white!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Those purple lights are nice. To me they look like they might be UV lighting?


i wish they were, however having the choice on what color lights i want at any time definitely makes up for the non uv fact.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejahboi*
> 
> Wow, I'm jealous, my 800d is nowhere near completed lol. NJ!


hahah i feel ya man, it took me a year to finish mine. but dont worry the reward will be that much greater when you finally are done.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> haha that purple lighting sir is the new NZXT Hue!!! i just set it up in the purple hue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was my favorite other than teal and white!


I figured it was that.
I previously had the red NZXT ligthting strip in my old 600T. That was before I bought a 550D. If they ever make a side-panel window for the 550D, I know what I'm buying...

600T and it's red lighting. Put them sunglasses on, boys.


----------



## dejahboi

I still haven't been added to the 800D club list :/...


----------



## bomberjun

Not yet done with my newly revised concept mod for my side panel since I saw that leaked image of 900D...









Though I spent more time adding some bling on it, i think Im sticking with the plain and simple look with a touch of Silverstone TJ-11.










These are all the pictures I can able to show at the moment.

will update soon.


----------



## morencyam

need moAr pics!!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Wow bomberjun, nice work you have there.









Like morencyam said, we need more pics


----------



## pvt.joker

don't need pics, need dat side panel!


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejahboi*
> 
> I still haven't been added to the 800D club list :/...


Please fallow the instructions on the first page.

Your on the list now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> Not yet done with my newly revised concept mod for my side panel since I saw that leaked image of 900D...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I spent more time adding some bling on it, i think Im sticking with the plain and simple look with a touch of Silverstone TJ-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all the pictures I can able to show at the moment.
> will update soon.


I need those panels lol

How much?


----------



## bomberjun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Please fallow the instructions on the first page.
> Your on the list now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need those panels lol
> How much?


You serious Oupavoc? Honestly, i dont know because its for my personal rig. However, im going to total all my expenses in doing this side panel. :


----------



## MerkageTurk

what the heck is this OP, I have still not been added.


----------



## iARDAs

How do you guys like the Corsair D800 solely for air cooling?


----------



## MerkageTurk

d800 var guzel.

Big, Fits everything, I am using stock cooling and stock cpu cooler at 4.4ghz 2500k maximum temperature is 62c prime95 for 8 hours, i should be going watercooling when i buy x79.

cons - there are better full, mid tower cases out there for air cooling; however i shall be going water soon along with x79 i ordered.


----------



## iARDAs

Just ordered the case

I will be air cooling for a while but may go wter cooling in 2013

I hope the case is not BAD for air cooling in general.

I would hate to see increased temperatures after switching to this case.


----------



## bomberjun

Utilize the top panel as an intake with good airflow fans and one 140mm as an exhaust at the moment. Sure it can provide good results.


----------



## iARDAs

I unfortunately cant do that because I have a H80 CPU cooler with push/pull configuration.

I install it on the rear fan spot in my current case.

Or maybe should i install it on top this time so I can do what you are saying?

Interesting.

Edit



The question is can i install the H80's radiator on top? would it be a ncie setup?


----------



## bomberjun

oh, I thought you were on air cooling. H80 is still considered liquid cooling.









Okay, since you have an h80 mounted at the rear, do a push pull config on that spot. The rest would be intake(top and bottom). Sure its going to be a dust magnet but you can minimize it by using filters or put your rig on your desk or clean it regularly.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> oh, I thought you were on air cooling. H80 is still considered liquid cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, since you have an h80 mounted at the rear, do a push pull config on that spot. The rest would be intake(top and bottom). Sure its going to be a dust magnet but you can minimize it by using filters or put your rig on your desk or clean it regularly.


thank you

so i should basically do what i did on the picture?

H80 radiator goes on top 2 other fans go there as well. ALL are intake

bottom intake

rear exhaust

I have a 110 cfm 140mm fan that I can put on rear.

Edit :

Here is what I am thinking

I will replace all the bottom 140mm fans with Noctua NF-P14 fans

I already have 2 NF P-12 fans for my H80 radiator and i will install it on the top

I will also purchase 2 more Noctua NF P-12 fans and put them on top.

ALL of these will be intake

I will than purchase another 140mm Noctua NF P 14 and put it on rear as exhaust

I am guessing that this setup will be silent and effective?

or instead of all Noctua fans, i might go with Akasa Viper as 120mm Akasa's clear 80+ CFM and 140mm Akasas clear 110 cfm.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> what the heck is this OP, I have still not been added.


Will add.

Everyone *please* fallow the *instructions* on the *first page* to be *added* to group.


----------



## Kieran

I've just bought myself a brand new 650D from eBay. £120 including shipping









From the videos i've seen on youtube of this case, it uses standard USB3 connectors instead of a header for the USB3 ports. Is anyone using an adapter to convert them to the USB3 header and if so which one?


----------



## LiquidHaus

finally got my mayhem's emerald green dye in:


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> just finished this thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out the build log if you like what ya see


Do you have a link to where you got the purple LEDs?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Do you have a link to where you got the purple LEDs?


It's the NZXT Hue case lighting accessory.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> It's the NZXT Hue case lighting accessory.


I see. So the strip that comes with it can be set to blue and red giving purple. Cool. Thanks


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I see. So the strip that comes with it can be set to blue and red giving purple. Cool. Thanks


Yup! You can make it do pretty much every color, I've heard.


----------



## Oupavoc

Thats actually pretty cool. Does it only come with one strip. Hows the bay controls for it?


----------



## iARDAs

Guys you know the bottom 2 fans on the Corsair 800D?

I have 2 140mm fans.

1 has a higher cfm than the other one.

Which one should i place on the very bottom and which one should i place right above it?

Higher cfm goes below or above? What would you say?


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys you know the bottom 2 fans on the Corsair 800D?
> 
> I have 2 140mm fans.
> 
> 1 has a higher cfm than the other one.
> 
> Which one should i place on the very bottom and which one should i place right above it?
> 
> Higher cfm goes below or above? What would you say?


imo I would put the lower cfm on the lower compartment beside the psu and the higher above it. The reason behind this is because if you put the higher cfm fan at the bottom the lower cfm fan above it will not be able to keep up with the fan input demand. If this makes sense lol.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> imo I would put the lower cfm on the lower compartment beside the psu and the higher above it. The reason behind this is because if you put the higher cfm fan at the bottom the lower cfm fan above it will not be able to keep up with the fan input demand. If this makes sense lol.


Thank you

thats what I had thought as well but wanted to ask..

Here is my final decision that I will do it on monday. Feel free to correct me guys



Edit : I will keep the airflow that was intended for the case for now.

If i dont like the temps I will also try the reverse airflow recommended


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Thats actually pretty cool. Does it only come with one strip. Hows the bay controls for it?


yeah it comes with one strip, 2m in length. almost enough to wrap around the entire inside edge of the 800d. and the bay controls are amazing in my opinion. 3 knobs, and each knob controls different hues of RGB. then you also can push them, which allow different modes like pulsating, flashing, and color changing. you have brightness, speed, mode all sorts of stuff.

DEFINITELY worth the 35 bucks i paid


----------



## cdtf

Ugly I know. And unfinished...


----------



## Oupavoc

Yeah pretty good price. Will most likely grab one lol


----------



## Sazexa

Custom loop in a 550d. Pretty cool. I don't think it's exactly the right case for it, but it's still cool. ;]


----------



## cdtf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Custom loop in a 550d. Pretty cool. I don't think it's exactly the right case for it, but it's still cool. ;]


You are damn right, but I love this case so much I had to try. Plus the sound dampening materials and the door. E-ATX cases like the 800D are too big for my little flat by the way. An Arc Mini was another option, but I changed my mind 'cause of the lack of dust filters.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdtf*
> 
> You are damn right, but I love this case so much I had to try. Plus the sound dampening materials and the door. E-ATX cases like the 800D are too big for my little flat by the way. An Arc Mini was another option, but I changed my mind 'cause of the lack of dust filters.


I've got an E-ATX board in my 550D, actually.

The bottom row of side-SATA ports are blocked, but I don't use/need them anyways.


----------



## iARDAs

I finally put my rig togher

Few questions

1-) can you guys tell me where on the motherboard should I connect the cable titled 1394 that comes with the case?

2-) How can i install a fan on the bottom next to PSU? i cant see any screw holes?

3-) if i install a fan on the very bottom extra HDD place, though I dont have anything there, would it have any benefits?

Thank you


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I finally put my rig togher
> 
> Few questions
> 
> 1-) can you guys tell me where on the motherboard should I connect the cable titled 1394 that comes with the case?
> 
> 2-) How can i install a fan on the bottom next to PSU? i cant see any screw holes?
> 
> 3-) if i install a fan on the very bottom extra HDD place, though I dont have anything there, would it have any benefits?
> 
> Thank you


1) Check your motherboard manual for it. If you don't have it, just hide it behind the panel.

2.) You should be able to, but your PSU might be too long.

3.) Under the HDD cage, or on the opposite side of the HDD cage? (Opposite of fans.) If opposite of the original fan, I'd say yes. It would make a push/pull for your hard drives.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> 1) Check your motherboard manual for it. If you don't have it, just hide it behind the panel.
> 2.) You should be able to, but your PSU might be too long.
> 3.) Under the HDD cage, or on the opposite side of the HDD cage? (Opposite of fans.) If opposite of the original fan, I'd say yes. It would make a push/pull for your hard drives.


1-) Nope i cant see anything 1394 related. I wonder what it does though

2-) Hmmm i didnt see any screw holes or anything but i will check again now

3-) I actually meant udner the HDD cage, but how can i install opposite side of the fan cage? There is this removable bucks to hide HDD related stuff. I again cant see any screw holes to attach a fan there.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 1-) Nope i cant see anything 1394 related. I wonder what it does though
> 2-) Hmmm i didnt see any screw holes or anything but i will check again now
> 3-) I actually meant udner the HDD cage, but how can i install opposite side of the fan cage? There is this removable bucks to hide HDD related stuff. I again cant see any screw holes to attach a fan there.


1.) I believe it's FireWire connection. Some external hard drives use it, and some other peripherals. Not many.
2.) There should be, all the Obsidian series have bottom-mount fans, I believe.
3.) The hard drive cages, at least in my 550D, allow me to mount a 120mm fan on the side of the HDD cage, so if you look in the case it would appear as:

fan | HDD cage | fan


----------



## iARDAs

Thanks for the answers. I also just learned that my mobo does not support firewire so i cant use that cable.

I could not find any screw holes to install the bottom fan but the space on the bottom was just perfect for a 140mm fan so i just inserted it there without screws and so far so good. Maybe it was meant to be screwless?

I will also take a look at that hard drive cages tomorrow. I spent 3 hours taking my other desktop apart and installing this one and my back is killing me 

Also everyone here are few pictures


----------



## Sazexa

Looks nice and clean! Which case is that? Maybe you should think about getting a H100 and making a Push/Pull configuration. You have plenty of room for it!


----------



## iARDAs

Thats the 800D.. What an excellent case.

Currently my H80 is an exhaust. Both fans are exhaust

Bottom fan and top fans are all intake

i5 3570k @ 4.2mhz idles at 30c and hits High 60s (68-69) on full load (low H80 fan setting)

Zotac 670 GTX 4gb (@1200mhz) idles at 40c and hits 74 on full load (1440p gaming)

I just bought the H80 like 2-3 months ago and i will probably stick with it untill something even better than h100 comes out

However i just want to replace the fans on the H80 so badly.

I have 2 noctua fans which i placed on the top of the case now. In my previous case I installed those 2 noctua fans on the H80 and the H80 became whisper quiet but H80 with stock fans on low = H80 with noctua fans on high... Gives me same temperatures to be honest.

The h80 fans are great on cooling but the sound sux.

I wonder what to get that will be quiet and acts as great as H80 fans


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thats the 800D.. What an excellent case.
> 
> Currently my H80 is an exhaust. Both fans are exhaust
> 
> Bottom fan and top fans are all intake
> 
> i5 3570k @ 4.2mhz idles at 30c and hits High 60s (68-69) on full load (low H80 fan setting)
> 
> Zotac 670 GTX 4gb (@1200mhz) idles at 40c and hits 74 on full load (1440p gaming)
> 
> I just bought the H80 like 2-3 months ago and i will probably stick with it untill something even better than h100 comes out
> 
> However i just want to replace the fans on the H80 so badly.
> 
> I have 2 noctua fans which i placed on the top of the case now. In my previous case I installed those 2 noctua fans on the H80 and the H80 became whisper quiet but H80 with stock fans on low = H80 with noctua fans on high... Gives me same temperatures to be honest.
> 
> The h80 fans are great on cooling but the sound sux.
> 
> I wonder what to get that will be quiet and acts as great as H80 fans


I don't know if you saw my pictures earlier in the thread, but on my H100 I use 120mm Cougar fans. The non PWM version. They're VERY quiet, and great.

Bit better than the standard Corsair ones, but MUCH quieter.


----------



## iARDAs

Unfortunately we dont carry that brand here in Turkey

I will either get 2 more Noctuas or 2 Akasa Vipers.

By the way the case cost me 370$ on 25% sale here in Turkey.

Epic.


----------



## iARDAs

Here are few more pictures from my rig.

Please feel free to comment in anyway to improve it. (besides watercooling which I will do later in 2013)

-------------------

The yellow fan is a 110cfm Akasa Viper 140mm fan. I am thinking of getting 2 more. 1 instead of the stock rear fan of the case, and the other one will go right below the current Akasa Viper fan. I wonder if I should get one to replace the HDD bay fan.







On top i have 2 Noctua NF-P12 fans and my h80 cooler. I will most likely replace the stock H80 fans with something more powerful and quite. The Noctua fans were very quiest but on high speed it gave me the exact temperatures of H80 stock fans at low speed. All the top fans are set as intake including the H80 fans.









I installed an Akasa fan controller as well. I am having an issue with it so I will ask for a new one though..



Also guys how do you clean the exterior of the case?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hi Arda,

Well looks awesome and







for the cable management.

I would like to know too on how to clean the exterior of the case. I am scared I might scratch the damn thing. lol

I was born in Great Britain, and i needed lighting for my case so I had to order my NZXT HUE Lighting kit all the way from USA Amazon.

I recommend people who is in need of lighting to get the NZXT HUE it was only 32$ and £20 with shipping as i live in the UK.


----------



## Crooksy

Just ordered my 800D, should have it Tuesday. I'll be sure to post with my new Ivy build in it.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Just ordered my 800D, should have it Tuesday. I'll be sure to post with my new Ivy build in it.


You just cant wait for delivery right lol?

I have the same feeling.


----------



## mjansson86

First time posting here so take it easy on me =). so i recently decided to go all out on a build and here's how it turned out.


----------



## iARDAs

Excellent setup mjansson

Clean and classy


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Just ordered my 800D, should have it Tuesday. I'll be sure to post with my new Ivy build in it.
> 
> 
> 
> You just cant wait for delivery right lol?
> 
> I have the same feeling.
Click to expand...

it'll be the last thing to be delivered, so i'll have a whole build just sitting there waiting for the case.


----------



## CarMelo88

mjansson: Whoo WEE! Nice BOY! Just got my 650D done.. Yours looks well done love the GTX 670 look!!!

Needs some cable work done, but here it is, Still in search for 120mm RAD fans.. and maybe some lighting idk..


----------



## mjansson86

Carmelo: Very nice, water cooling is my next project and was thinking about going white like yours looks clean! (only thing i would have done different was used black fans with white blades)


----------



## CarMelo88

Your system Packs POWER!!! SLi with 4gb . just wow.. How much that whole thing cost?


----------



## mjansson86

im up to about $4500.


----------



## CarMelo88

Wow! Thats some cash right there.. Mine is like $2000


----------



## CarMelo88

Whats your setup like?


----------



## mjansson86

all my specs are in my profile


----------



## bomberjun

800D Front panel wires.


----------



## CarMelo88

Nice job.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjansson86*
> 
> First time posting here so take it easy on me =). so i recently decided to go all out on a build and here's how it turned out.


WOW! what can i say that is exactly what i wanted to do, but did not have the sufficient funds







bug hey








for you


----------



## iARDAs

I just ordered

1 backplate for my 4GB 670 (which is on a 680pcb)

http://www.coldzero.eu/product.php?id_product=1038

1 Top grill for my case

http://www.coldzero.eu/product.php?id_product=825

1 set of white leds

http://www.coldzero.eu/product.php?id_product=13

and 1 PSU PLATE

http://www.coldzero.eu/product.php?id_product=1178

can't wait to get my hands on them.


----------



## murderbymodem

Do we have a Corsair rep here on OCN? The fan controller on my 650D died, I started requesting an RMA on 4/15/2012, and still have not received a replacement. I contacted them again on 7/27/2012 and told them my replacement order was still "pending", they responded on 8/2/2012 and had me fill out a different RMA form and said they would manually have a replacement sent to me. I still have not gotten anything. I sent them another message on 9/1/2012, to which I haven't gotten a response yet.

Half of the fans in my case have been sitting unpowered for over 4 months now. I've considered giving up and dropping $40 on a nice Zalman fan controller I found on Newegg that would match the 650D very well, but I really don't want to spend the money.


----------



## tw33k

Contact CorsairGeorge He's helped a lot of people here including me


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Contact CorsairGeorge He's helped a lot of people here including me


Done.

Thanks for pointing him out, I knew I'd remembered seeing a Corsair rep around here, just couldn't remember his username.


----------



## falcon26

I'm trying the great experiment now. I took out the front Silver I/O plate and spray painted it black using krylon fusion paint for plastics. Got it painted now I have to let it dry for a few hours. Will post some pictures once its done...this is on my 550D BTW....


----------



## falcon26

Here it is mounted back into place. I'm still going to wait for few more hours to completely assembly it back into the case. Black looks much better than silver I think....


----------



## Sazexa

I like it silver. I'm keeping it that way. Black doesn't look bad though. I may eventually change the power LED color to a deep red, like on my NZXT Sentry Mix.


----------



## Oupavoc

Here's a little update on my part


----------



## Hellish

Can the 550D be closed properly with a fan controller like the FC5V2 on one of the 5.25" bays?


----------



## falcon26

I may have to repaint it. I used Satin Black. I probably should have used Matte Black, but all the local store had was Satin. It may be a bit to glossy for my taste. I ordered a can of Matte black from Amazon to try and see if that would work better on the front panel I/O


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Here's a little update on my part


Lookin' good. I'm thinking of getting an Essence STX myself. ;]
I love those Corsair fans, but I just got these Cougars... And the price/performance, for any of the different series, doesn't seem so well on the Corsair ones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> Can the 550D be closed properly with a fan controller like the FC5V2 on one of the 5.25" bays?


Probably not. There is a very, VERY little amount of space between the 550D and it's door when closed. I went with the NZXY Sentry Mix as my controller on the 550D. It's flat, controls six fans, looks fine, and has PLENTY of power. I considered the LCD touch screen one, but heard instances of it catching on fire and didn't want to change it.









I'd strongly recommend getting a "flat" controller, or maybe that NZXT controller that connects externally. I don't remember it's name.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Here's a little update on my part


wow that looks amazing
how is the noise on those corsairs?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Here's a little update on my part


Very nice. I wish I could find that red Airflow. I can only seem to find the blue one


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Very nice. I wish I could find that red Airflow. I can only seem to find the blue one


They come in packs.
The packs have rings, which are white, red, and blue. You can easily change them yourself.


----------



## bomberjun

made another concept for the side panel mod.



Im so glad mnpctech modders made some inputs how to improve the design.


----------



## iARDAs

Could someone tell me what the following pieces do?

http://www.coldzero.eu/product.php?id_product=1071

http://www.coldzero.eu/product.php?id_product=1074

Do the above cover the 5.25 bay like how the HDD bay is covered with the corsair plastic stuff?

And lastly this one

http://www.coldzero.eu/product.php?id_product=1132

What does this do exactly?

Thank you.


----------



## bomberjun

1. 
2. 
3. 
they just mainly covers unwanted spaces.


hope that helps.


----------



## iARDAs

That helps alot thank you very much. +rep

Hmm i dont need number 3 though right since my 800D has that kind of a thing

I might purchase 1 and 2 though as I dont like the plastics that came with the case.


----------



## bomberjun

Great! Looking forward to your output. Might as well copy them and put pass through fittings in those covers.


----------



## iARDAs

I already ordered few stuff from the site and these plates will have to wait for 2 weeks thoug.  But evantually i will purchase them and tell you how they are


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Lookin' good. I'm thinking of getting an Essence STX myself. ;]
> I love those Corsair fans, but I just got these Cougars... And the price/performance, for any of the different series, doesn't seem so well on the Corsair ones.
> Probably not. There is a very, VERY little amount of space between the 550D and it's door when closed. I went with the NZXY Sentry Mix as my controller on the 550D. It's flat, controls six fans, looks fine, and has PLENTY of power. I considered the LCD touch screen one, but heard instances of it catching on fire and didn't want to change it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd strongly recommend getting a "flat" controller, or maybe that NZXT controller that connects externally. I don't remember it's name.


Thank you









Yeah I live the Asus Essence STX. Worth the price imo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> wow that looks amazing
> how is the noise on those corsairs?


Thank you
 








Well I'm not going to lie. My case is very loud. I average 62dba. That's what happens when you have 10 fans running at 2200RPM each. I'll try and post a video soon








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Very nice. I wish I could find that red Airflow. I can only seem to find the blue one


Its a set. They come in packs. There's blue, red and white. You can easily change them by snapping which ever color you want







.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I live the Asus Essence STX. Worth the price imo.
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm not going to lie. My case is very loud. I average 62dba. That's what happens when you have 10 fans running at 2200RPM each. I'll try and post a video soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Its a set. They come in packs. There's blue, red and white. You can easily change them by snapping which ever color you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.


Sorry, I don't understand.The Airflow RAM cooler has a blue and a red model. I can't find the red one other than bundled with Dominator RAM.

All I can find is this one


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Sorry, I don't understand.The Airflow RAM cooler has a blue and a red model. I can't find the red one other than bundled with Dominator RAM.
> All I can find is this one


Oh your talking about the memory cooling fan. That came with my Dominator GT's ram.


----------



## tw33k

That's it. Thanks for the PM


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Just changed out my HAF X case for the 800D and I couldn't be happier. Really a quality case that looks as good as it's made.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupidhatmatt*
> 
> Just changed out my HAF X case for the 800D and I couldn't be happier. Really a quality case that looks as good as it's made.




I agree sir, I agree indeed. Corsair 800D is an amazing case. Good purchase.


----------



## Oupavoc

That's a good upgrade imo


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Yeah so many things are better about it. It's mostly the small things like access through side panel without having to unscrew anything. Also, I believe it's more refined looking which fits better with my overall setup (WAF).


----------



## bomberjun

GT madness.


----------



## morencyam

That is insane! Are those rads down bottom push/pull? Probably not a whole lot of room between them if it is. And is that a 480 or 360 up top? It looks like you could have spent more on just the fans than a lot of people do on their whole loop lol


----------



## bomberjun

Not yet but will do once ill receive my yateloons for those 360 + 240 at the bottom. I can even fit my pump in between the radiators if i do so yet i will block some airway. The top panel is just a 360 radiator in a push pull. And that little 120 is just pushing air. Yeah, i spent more on this fans this time since i had enough for the loop.

Sadly i wasnt able to do dual 360s at the bottom because it is really tight in between the headers of powersupply which is an ax1200. Really imposible to do it unless i will put an psu extention.., but nah.. It will just look not that good.


----------



## morencyam

I think I would sacrifice the third 360 for a 240 to not use a PSU extender as well. Nonetheless, that's a really nice "rough draft" you have going there. Do you have any sort of build log?


----------



## bomberjun

Will make one soon.









check out the my moded side panel..


http://imgur.com/tERpD


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> Will make one soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out the my moded side panel..
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/tERpD


Do want! That'll be one slick side panel for the 800D!


----------



## Oupavoc

Looking good


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> Will make one soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out the my moded side panel..
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/tERpD


Man that panel looks great


----------



## dimwit13

Hey Guys, once i am finished, (are we really ever finished-lol) i will officially join the club.

well step 1 of 3 (or so) changes has been made.
i still need to buy a high cfm 200mm fan and paint the non orange fans, orange.
then make a acrylic psu cover.
might replace the power switches with orange ones and ise the white ones on the wifes build.









no wire management until everything is done.

-dimwit-

im liking the orange and black


----------



## wyant50

My frontside usb/power/reset buttons have quit working. No frays in any wires and its all plugged in correctly.








Time to mod


----------



## bomberjun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wyant50*
> 
> Time to mod


Yes!! and sleeve it like a boss!


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> Not yet but will do once ill receive my yateloons for those 360 + 240 at the bottom. I can even fit my pump in between the radiators if i do so yet i will block some airway. The top panel is just a 360 radiator in a push pull. And that little 120 is just pushing air. Yeah, i spent more on this fans this time since i had enough for the loop.
> Sadly i wasnt able to do dual 360s at the bottom because it is really tight in between the headers of power supply which is an ax1200. Really impossible to do it unless i will put an psu extension.., but nah.. It will just look not that good.


Awesome job mate. I really love your idea and effort putting into this case. I one step back with my 800d, actually I would probably do the same since I have ax1200 as well but I have no courage to cut side panel specially one with plexi to make more airflow on the bottom.









+rep for great work!


----------



## bomberjun

Thank you so much with the kind words and rep.









Let me share more of my output.


----------



## ViperSB1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> Thank you so much with the kind words and rep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me share more of my output.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Beautiful build but please, dont ever say or type "like a boss" ever, ever, again. When I see someone type that I just want to jump through my computer screen and punch them right in the eye!


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViperSB1*
> 
> Beautiful build but please, dont ever say or type "like a boss" ever, ever, again. When I see someone type that I just want to jump through my computer screen and punch them right in the eye!


Wow, that's a bit harsh. Nothing wrong with his wording, he's just showing some enthusiasm


----------



## iARDAs

Is it better to take off the side panel that is covering the fan for the HDD bay?

I am talking about the plastic thing with the Corsair logo.


----------



## ViperSB1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Wow, that's a bit harsh. Nothing wrong with his wording, he's just showing some enthusiasm


I was only kidding, that term just drives me nuts and I am seeing it more and more... We must stop it NOW! LOL


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> Thank you so much with the kind words and rep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me share more of my output.


That's one sexy box


----------



## morencyam

Anybody want to sell me their 700 or 800d? Lol modded or unmodded, doesn't matter. I want to do a side by side case mod.


----------



## bomberjun

Getting ready for some painting today.


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Anybody want to sell me their 700 or 800d? Lol modded out unmodded, doesn't matter. I want to do a side by side case mod.


LOL I have 800D in the basement sitting in the box waiting for switch from my current case cm690 I also have to order some WC equipment specially quad mesh grill for 800d top that I plan to mood to fit rx480.















I would probably do more on bottom but not comfortable with cutting side panel thus I would have to order new side panel...


----------



## r3skyline

bomberjun - very clean loop. I like that very much!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViperSB1*
> 
> Beautiful build but please, dont ever say or type "like a boss" ever, ever, again. When I see someone type that I just want to jump through my computer screen and punch them right in the eye!


You will be doing it....


----------



## bomberjun

yeah!!! like that blue pony!









Ok going back to the topic!


----------



## bomberjun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Is it better to take off the side panel that is covering the fan for the HDD bay?
> 
> I am talking about the plastic thing with the Corsair logo.


That depends on your taste. But for me, I would not take it off, instead, Ill make a cut to retain the logo. something like this.



Then put an acrylic or mayble an awesome looking 140mm fan.









@r3skyline
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Oupavoc

Its looking good man


----------



## CarMelo88

Again. Nice build! Love the color coordination and arrangement Great job man!! I recently put some blue LED's in my PC.


----------



## ThirtiethTwelve

Speaking of blue LEDs:





I've got two Blue CM Megaflows, a 2M NZXT LED strip and blue LEDs on my 140mm fan.

Call it overkill, but I love it!


----------



## bomberjun

time to upgrade!


----------



## mate213

Here is my Corsair 650D that came yesterday.


----------



## splinterize

Heya!

Could anyone give me a head up on how to do the cable management on the back of the case?
Mine look like a total mess!


----------



## Oupavoc

Looking good guys!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> Heya!
> 
> Could anyone give me a head up on how to do the cable management on the back of the case?
> 
> Mine look like a total mess!


I just put some in the area behind the drive bays and motherboard area


----------



## Pedropc

My new show;



Intel Core i7 3930K // Asus Rampage IV Extreme // 4x2GB Corsair DOMINATOR GT 2000 // GeForce GTX 590 // Raid 0 Crucial M4 64 GB // Corsair AX1200

OBSIDIAN 800DW // EK-Supreme HF Acetal-Nickel // EK-FC590 GTX Acetal-Nickel // Koolance RP-452X2 + 2 SWIFTECH MCP655 // Thermochill TA120.4


----------



## MerkageTurk

Wow! nice!


----------



## iARDAs

My PSU plate, GPU backplate, white led and top fan grill are here.


----------



## KaRLiToS

iARDA, I really like your build. .

Where have you found this nice PSU Plate, I'm looking for one? You don't have hard time putting your side panel back on?

Thanks my fiend.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> Heya!
> 
> Could anyone give me a head up on how to do the cable management on the back of the case?
> 
> Mine look like a total mess!


Lol, that's why they call it a "rat's nest". Do the best you can. Take a pic and post it, and ask if anyone has a suggestion to make it better. I've redone mine about four times, and each time it gets a little better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedropc*
> 
> My new show;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i7 3930K // Asus Rampage IV Extreme // 4x2GB Corsair DOMINATOR GT 2000 // GeForce GTX 590 // Raid 0 Crucial M4 64 GB // Corsair AX1200
> 
> OBSIDIAN 800DW // EK-Supreme HF Acetal-Nickel // EK-FC590 GTX Acetal-Nickel // Koolance RP-452X2 + 2 SWIFTECH MCP655 // Thermochill TA120.4


Very nice. Well done. Looks great. Love the top shroud and the front panel mod. Also the PSU cover. Sweet...


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> Heya!
> 
> Could anyone give me a head up on how to do the cable management on the back of the case?
> 
> Mine look like a total mess!


I've found routing the PSU m/b and CPU cables first helps. Get some zip tie mounts like these to open up more options. I removed the fan controller and hot swap cables since I didn't need them. I even routed the USB 3.0 cables inside the 5.25 bay since I was too lazy to just remove them. My side panel doesn't bulge at all.









Hope that helps! I'll try to post a pic when I install Windows on my recently acquired SSD.


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> I've found routing the PSU m/b and CPU cables first helps. Get some zip tie mounts like these to open up more options. I removed the fan controller and hot swap cables since I didn't need them. I even routed the USB 3.0 cables inside the 5.25 bay since I was too lazy to just remove them. My side panel doesn't bulge at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps! I'll try to post a pic when I install Windows on my recently acquired SSD.


Hey, a pic would be really awesome, actually!

I'll upload one of mine as soon as I can, but it wont be until next week.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> Hey, a pic would be really awesome, actually!
> 
> I'll upload one of mine as soon as I can, but it wont be until next week.


Here's mine. Its not the cleanest was in a rush but you get the idea


----------



## Plutonium10

I just got an 800D not long ago and I love it except for one thing. My 1TB Caviar Black hard drive sounds so loud in this case! It's installed in one of the hot-swap bays and now the sound of it seeking data is the loudest thing in my system. I know that Caviar Black drives aren't exactly silent but it seems so much louder than in the 650d I had before.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> Hey, a pic would be really awesome, actually!
> 
> I'll upload one of mine as soon as I can, but it wont be until next week.


I'll set a reminder on my phone to take one when I get home. I recently replaced all the SATA data cables that came with my m/b with *these*, replace the difficult-to-manage PSU SATA power cable with *this* (upward orientation) and got one of *these* to help reduce the number of molex power needed for the fans.

Hopefully I can use my wife's DSLR. If not I'll do my best with a few iphone pics.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> iARDA, I really like your build. .
> Where have you found this nice PSU Plate, I'm looking for one? You don't have hard time putting your side panel back on?
> Thanks my fiend.


Hey there buddy

First of all, my rig is nothing compared to yours









Other than that i purchased the PSU plate from coldzero.eu

To be honest i am a great noob in modding such stuff, and there was a tutorial about it on the site but I just couldnt do it. However since this long version of the PSU plate covers the down side from one side to the other, I just put it there without any screws. It doesnt fall or anything unless you take the side panel off. However I am sure you can make a better job than me. Also putting the side panel back on is the same, the PSU plate does not get in the way at all.

It is great though. I like it that the bottom side is not visible. The midplate of the 800d covers the PSU and the below part well, but still the PSU plate is a very nice touch.


----------



## solsamurai

Crappy iphone pic of my cable management for splinterize.


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Here's mine. Its not the cleanest was in a rush but you get the idea


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Crappy iphone pic of my cable management for splinterize.


This setup is very clean! I guess that your PSU is modular? I'll try to do something similar with my non-modular PSU when I get home.

Thank you very much! +


----------



## Oupavoc

Yes the psu is fully modular from the cpu 8pin to motherboard 24pin ect... It does help a lot I keeping the look clean.


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Yes the psu is fully modular from the cpu 8pin to motherboard 24pin ect... It does help a lot I keeping the look clean.


Yeah, i'm having troubles dealing with the cluster of cables. I'm using the piece of metal that is originally under the drive bay next to the front fan to hide some of the extra cables, but it's really a pain to deal with so many cables.

I was thinking of buying another modular PSU, but IDK. It seems like a waste of money to me.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







What material is your PSU cover on the bottom? Looks like garolite but I could be wrong. Maybe a matte black acrylic?


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> Yeah, i'm having troubles dealing with the cluster of cables. I'm using the piece of metal that is originally under the drive bay next to the front fan to hide some of the extra cables, but it's really a pain to deal with so many cables.
> 
> I was thinking of buying another modular PSU, but IDK. It seems like a waste of money to me.


Well you could sell it and get yourself a new modular psu


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Well you could sell it and get yourself a new modular psu


Do not tempt me XD

Ugh f**** it i'm ordering a new one.

WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?


----------



## iARDAs

I just ordered 2 of these fans

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233037

One for rear, one for bottom.

Might get a 3rd one for the evry bottom if i like tham.

And perhaps 2 more for the stock Corsair h80 fans.


----------



## splinterize

http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=38649&vpn=CP-9020031-NA&manufacture=Corsair&promoid=1267

Getting this thing


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=38649&vpn=CP-9020031-NA&manufacture=Corsair&promoid=1267
> Getting this thing


It will definitely help for sure. My HX650 is modular as well. I'm using one SATA, one MOLEX and one PCI-e. Before I got the cables listed in my post above I had two SATA and MOLEX back there! Talk about a jungle of cables!


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> It will definitely help for sure. My HX650 is modular as well. I'm using one SATA, one MOLEX and one PCI-e. Before I got the cables listed in my post above I had two SATA and MOLEX back there! Talk about a jungle of cables!


Actually I asked them to cancel the order. I'll do a little bit more research before blindly buying a corsair HX! I'm really sure that there are better alternative for cheaper, out there.

Heh, I dont know if I should thank you for helping me make my computer more awesome or damn you for making me spend even more money on it.


----------



## Sazexa

Okay... I think for my personal needs, my 550D has to go.
Or be used for another build.

My crossfire 6950's are just too warm for it. I think my computer is shutting down from over heating...

But I am playing most games at full settings on 1440p. ;]

So uhh... I was thinking 650D. Thoughts?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> Actually I asked them to cancel the order. I'll do a little bit more research before blindly buying a corsair HX! I'm really sure that there are better alternative for cheaper, out there.
> 
> Heh, I dont know if I should thank you for helping me make my computer more awesome or damn you for making me spend even more money on it.










I built a new system for a friend with a SeaSonic 1050 and those cables were really hard to bend near the connectors. That and the longer length compared to my HX650 caused us to have to remove the HDD cage from the middle and mount the SSD underneath the 5.25 bay.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Okay... I think for my personal needs, my 550D has to go.
> Or be used for another build.
> My crossfire 6950's are just too warm for it. I think my computer is shutting down from over heating...
> But I am playing most games at full settings on 1440p. ;]
> So uhh... I was thinking 650D. Thoughts?


I'd head over to the 650D thread for that. Quite a few owners have crossfire/sli setups. Most mount a mid-case fan on the HDD cage like I did. This may not work out if your GPUs are too long. The 650D has a side panel mesh that can mount several 120/140 or a single 200mm. Pic for mid-case fan reference.



That's a 150mm Thermalright TY-150.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> I'd head over to the 650D thread for that. Quite a few owners have crossfire/sli setups. Most mount a mid-case fan on the HDD cage like I did. This may not work out if your GPUs are too long. The 650D has a side panel mesh that can mount several 120/140 or a single 200mm.


I was thinking of trying out a 200mm side fan for my 550D first. ;]
Think I'll make it an exhaust fan, pull that GPU heat out.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I was thinking of trying out a 200mm side fan for my 550D first. ;]
> Think I'll make it an exhaust fan, pull that GPU heat out.


Do it!


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I just ordered 2 of these fans
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233037
> 
> One for rear, one for bottom.
> 
> Might get a 3rd one for the evry bottom if i like tham.
> 
> And perhaps 2 more for the stock Corsair h80 fans.


Those are great fans. I have two of the orange version in the same spot you're putting yours(I assume by bottom you mean on the PSU divider)


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Those are great fans. I have two of the orange version in the same spot you're putting yours(I assume by bottom you mean on the PSU divider)


Good to know

Bottom is where the stock Corsair fan comes.

Not talking about the very bottrom.

I have a Akasa Viper 110cfm fan there but I iwll probably change that to this new fan as well and order 1 more.


----------



## Zantrill

So, I added a 680 FTW+ 4GB to my 800D build. I've taken pictures... but... webcam and cell phone take bad pics. What's a good camera to buy to take great pics in darker settings? My build is a dark build. Not much flash to it, And my room is dark a lot. But there is white lighting in my case to see all... but it shows up a very crippled blue.







Cheap as possible please.


----------



## iARDAs

Haha lol.

Tomorrow when my 2 fans arrive I will take billions of photos with my semi professional camera. I am very happy witrh it and if you lookf few posts back you can see the pics I took

My camera is a Nikon Coolpix P100

However it doest cost as much as your GPU.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Haha lol.
> 
> Tomorrow when my 2 fans arrive I will take billions of photos with my semi professional camera. I am very happy witrh it and if you lookf few posts back you can see the pics I took
> 
> My camera is a Nikon Coolpix P100
> 
> However it doest cost as much as your GPU.


yes... but does it take awesome pics in very very dark settings? I want a cam that will take pics of what I see in the way I see it... as humans see it without the grain.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> yes... but does it take awesome pics in very very dark settings? I want a cam that will take pics of what I see in the way I see it... as humans see it without the grain.


Hmmm I understand what you mean.

I will take such a picture of my case tonight in complete dark in various settings and send them to you.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> yes... but does it take awesome pics in very very dark settings? I want a cam that will take pics of what I see in the way I see it... as humans see it without the grain.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm I understand what you mean.
> 
> I will take such a picture of my case tonight in complete dark in various settings and send them to you.
Click to expand...

please do


----------



## Plutonium10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> yes... but does it take awesome pics in very very dark settings? I want a cam that will take pics of what I see in the way I see it... as humans see it without the grain.


A tripod is your best friend for non-moving subjects in poor light. Then you can keep the ISO sensitivity quite low (avoiding the grain) and use a *much* longer shutter speed without making things look blurry.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=38649&vpn=CP-9020031-NA&manufacture=Corsair&promoid=1267
> 
> Getting this thing


Great choice. I've had the Corsair AX750 for almost three years now, and I'm really happy with it. I'm running an overclocked CPU and two HD6970 video cards and It's working like a champ.

Oops, you canceled it. Well, just so you know that Corsair has pretty good PSUs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Okay... I think for my personal needs, my 550D has to go.
> Or be used for another build.
> My crossfire 6950's are just too warm for it. I think my computer is shutting down from over heating...
> But I am playing most games at full settings on 1440p. ;]
> So uhh... I was thinking 650D. Thoughts?


Instead of just replacing the case, why not remove the noise baffles and install another fan or two? It's a pity to give up a case you like. However, the 650D is an excellent choice if you decide to go ahead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I was thinking of trying out a 200mm side fan for my 550D first. ;]
> Think I'll make it an exhaust fan, pull that GPU heat out.


Dust really sucks, but if I was you I would make that fan intake and have it blow direct on the cards, especially if they are reference cards that exhaust out the back. This will help maintain positive pressure inside your case. You can also add another 120mm fan where the hard drive cages are (like solsamurai shows in his picture) blowing on the cards.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Instead of just replacing the case, why not remove the noise baffles and install another fan or two? It's a pity to give up a case you like. However, the 650D is an excellent choice if you decide to go ahead.
> Dust really sucks, but if I was you I would make that fan intake and have it blow direct on the cards, especially if they are reference cards that exhaust out the back. This will help maintain positive pressure inside your case. You can also add another 120mm fan where the hard drive cages are (like solsamurai shows in his picture) blowing on the cards.


I could try that. But I'm not sure which fan to even get. I'd get a Megaflow, but it won't fit because of the GPU power connectors. The cards aren't reference design, but are ones that have two fans on them. I'm not sure if they are push or pull fans. Another fan on the drive cages won't do much, the power cables for the cards are in the way and don't really fit nicely other wise. The bottom fan mount is also covered.


----------



## Mergatroid

Hmm, from a review I'm looking at right now, it appears that you can remove the two sections of your hard drive cages. Can you mount one cage further toward the back of the case like you can in the 600T and 650D? If so, you could remove one cage, move the bottom cage to the rear position and mount fans under the optical drive bays. Of course, just moving the drive cage toward the back and removing the upper one completely will allow way better airflow from your front fans to the video cards. You could also try just removing the upper hard drive cage. This should allow better airflow from your front fans to your video cards.

Of course, that's assuming you are using 3 hard drives or less.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Hmm, from a review I'm looking at right now, it appears that you can remove the two sections of your hard drive cages. Can you mount one cage further toward the back of the case like you can in the 600T and 650D? If so, you could remove one cage, move the bottom cage to the rear position and mount fans under the optical drive bays. Of course, just moving the drive cage toward the back and removing the upper one completely will allow way better airflow from your front fans to the video cards. You could also try just removing the upper hard drive cage. This should allow better airflow from your front fans to your video cards.
> Of course, that's assuming you are using 3 hard drives or less.


I removed the top one when I first got the case.

I might put it back in and mount a fan to the side of it so the cage is empty and helps pull air from the front. I might consider getting rid of my H100. My CPU temps are fine, especially since I don't over clock. Removing it and leaving just fans there will help pull out a lot of air, since it won't be "blocked" or have to pass through the radiator. I think this might help over-all temps.

BUT; I am also thinking it's not the case and not heating issues. See here.


----------



## iARDAs

My new Xigmatek white led fans arrived


----------



## rmcknight36

650D in progress!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> I removed the top one when I first got the case.
> I might put it back in and mount a fan to the side of it so the cage is empty and helps pull air from the front. I might consider getting rid of my H100. My CPU temps are fine, especially since I don't over clock. Removing it and leaving just fans there will help pull out a lot of air, since it won't be "blocked" or have to pass through the radiator. I think this might help over-all temps.
> BUT; I am also thinking it's not the case and not heating issues. See here.


From your link there it seems your temps are fine. My temps are very similar on my cards, and my CPU is overclocked so my CPU temp is higher under load. Note that if you have removed a hard drive cage, you should be able to put a 120mm fan where the cage was and use cable ties to hold it in place. That would be better than reinstalling a cage to mount a fan on it.


----------



## nyk20z3

Re located my Intel SSD during a tubing tear down -


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Re located my Intel SSD during a tubing tear down -


You could try to put it on the other side of the case, where the PSU cables go.


----------



## nyk20z3

Does any company make a drop in cover for the 800D psu chamber to cover it ?


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Does any company make a drop in cover for the 800D psu chamber to cover it ?


Not that I have seen or know of. But Dwood may be able to help. He is the artisan that does custom mounts. He might be able to make you a cover? Check *Here*


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Does any company make a drop in cover for the 800D psu chamber to cover it ?


http://www.coldzero.eu/

800D case parts links to their website, they offer many custom work. http://www.coldzero.eu/category.php?id_category=10

Like the member above suggested, I also suggest asking Dwood for this kind of work. He will do exactly what you want. Soon I will ask him for a PSU plate also. The PSU is too gray, I need a black PSU plate.


----------



## solsamurai

Looks awesome!


----------



## nyk20z3

Ty sir you are my hero that is exactly what I was looking for.

I will order the short version this week!


----------



## KaRLiToS

@solsamurai, thanks my friend.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Ty sir you are my hero that is exactly what I was looking for.
> I will order the short version this week!


I am also hesitating between coldzero or Dwood. I am a big fan of Dwood.

He did many things for me, look at the front Panel (HDD door) (I need to take more pictures) All my 7970s backplates are from him CUSTOM.

PS: I prefer without light. LED Lights are just for showing off. I can choose all colors. Gray or white are the best colors.


----------



## Gorki

*KaRLiToS* f***** amazing mate! I love it! I have no words man...love those 4x red toys...







I'm thinking of going for another 7970 for sli and I'm undecided about air or wc them maybe even use custom mod like H60 for those.
my first choice would be Koolance block probably best bang for the bucks.


----------



## CarMelo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> @solsamurai, thanks my friend.
> I am also hesitating between coldzero or Dwood. I am a big fan of Dwood.
> He did many things for me, look at the front Panel (HDD door) (I need to take more pictures) All my 7970s backplates are from him CUSTOM.
> PS: I prefer without light. LED Lights are just for showing off. I can choose all colors. Gray or white are the best colors.


Got the same Frame... lol.








[/quote]


----------



## KaRLiToS

Nice









I love how you expose your rig as a decoration...because it is









Nice room bud.


----------



## CarMelo88

Thanks... Your build tho is just A piece of art.. What do you have like $6,000 in the rig?.. All i got to say is Just WOW!.. quad 7970's Man i cant even imagen what FPS you be getting.. and your resolution..


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Maybe this is a dumb question, but is there a larger window kit for the 800D?

I ask this because I've decided to give my current build to my kids, and take on another project come this winter. I barely had enough room to stuff radiators in my little Antec 1100, so I'd like to get a bigger case with an extra large window, with lots of water cooling options... So it's between the Corsair 800D or the new CaseLabs SMH10. I know the SMH10 has the XXL window option, so I was hoping I could get away with getting the 800D and find an aftermarket side panel that has an XXL window.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I would get the CaseLabs SMH10 or the Little devil. The 800D doesn't have enough room for radiators. Unless you want to mod.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I would get the CaseLabs SMH10 or the Little devil. The 800D doesn't have enough room for radiators. Unless you want to mod.


I don't plan on doing any modding to the case. Whatever case I get, it'll be the end-all-be-all case. So whatever internal upgrades I get over the years, my case will be the same.


----------



## Zantrill

Been watching this thread for a while. Love all the pics... jelly of some.

Don't know what to do next with my rig. I thought all black would be cool. But.... it needs color.







Suggestions?


----------



## Mergatroid

1960s tie dyed t-shirt design.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Been watching this thread for a while. Love all the pics... jelly of some.
> Don't know what to do next with my rig. I thought all black would be cool. But.... it needs color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestions?




Check out my rig Zantrillern.

I got white leds in it with red power and motherboard cables attached everywhere.

I also got some kick ass white led fans for rear and bottom.

You should do more with your case bro.

Banning you for not modifying it yet. Also get a backplate for your 680 if it doesnt come with one. It looks much cooler this way.


----------



## Zantrill

It came with the backplate. My rig has LED's. White. Sooo.... what would you do now?


----------



## iARDAs

hmmmmmm

check out coldzero.eu

They got some really cool stuff Corsair 800D related

Such as Bay covers, PSU plates, midplates

I got myself a PSU plate for my 800D and it looks awesome.


----------



## Zantrill

I think... you could serve me better minion by going to the ban thread and banning.


----------



## iARDAs

Oh how I will serve you and ban you there.


----------



## iARDAs

Here are few latest pics of my case









Here is what I am thinking for the future

1-) Get another red cable to replace the one goes to pwoer the CPU on the top left. I don't like the yellow and red cable. This will be done soon

2-) Get a 5.25 bay cover for side and back to cover those HDDs and stuff, HOWEVER since when i install the side panel, those HDD's and 5.25 drives are covered perfectly well. So I am undecided.

3-) I might purchase a midplate with some fancy logo on it.

Besides that I can't find anything to do as well.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Vlada011

This is my Obsidian 650D,



can please add me in Club and give me code.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> This is my Obsidian 650D, can please add me in Club and give me code.


Why do you have a 1500 watt PSU...


----------



## MerkageTurk

Because it looks the bomb!


----------



## bomberjun

I brought my 800D in a school tour..almost broke my back.


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Why do you have a 1500 watt PSU...


That's gift from EVGA. I win that PSU and I would never sell that.
Can you imagine their Big giveaway worth almost 12.000$. Incredibly, 250 employers.

12 people from USA, 12 from EU and 4 from Australia win NEX1500 Classified.
Biggest Hardware offer I ever see from one of smallest and best hardware manufacturer.
Amazing HW, I never see something like that.

 

 

Look that power cable, like weapon, you can break legs someone whit that.
This sleeve no moving, compact with wire and everything fit in channel in 650D between side panel and case on floor on back side.


----------



## bomberjun

testing some leds.


----------



## KaRLiToS

@Bomberjun, again, nice rig bud.

Please visit my BuildLog and vote for me in MOTM Contest. Thanks guys.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1311300/build-log-project-quad-damage/0_30

Pictures of My Rig / Borderlands 2 Style


----------



## Zantrill

I'm so jelly of your rig...


----------



## iARDAs

banned for being Jelly.

Why don't you post a picture of your rig Zantrill???? I change the white led stripe's place on my rig last night and it looks muuuch better. Wil post a picture later.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> banned for being Jelly.
> 
> Why don't you post a picture of your rig Zantrill???? I change the white led stripe's place on my rig last night and it looks muuuch better. Wil post a picture later.


Why do I need to post when my build log is in my sig?


----------



## iARDAs

Haha I knew that you had an imaginary rig









Joking aside I hate that you and me have a very similar rig but most of your hardware is just 1 tiny step ahead of mine. If I upgrade, i would upgrade just to have better hardware than you for future banning reasons.

That being said, I would never change my Corsar 800D. I think this case will last me 4-5 years easily. Hopefully more.


----------



## Zantrill

I agree, about the 800D


----------



## mxthunder

i wish this thread would not have gotten watered down with 650D and 550D stuff.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> i wish this thread would not have gotten watered down with 650D and 550D stuff.


Why? This is a Obsidian thread for those cases also. The 650D and 550D are great cases.


----------



## Vlada011

Why not 650D and 550D??? Than best is only 800D maybe, because 650D is sell better than 700D.
This is O B S I D I A N C L U B, not Obsidian Big Tower Club.
-Obsidian Series for all models
-Graphite Series
-Carbide Series
-Vengeance Series
Where is Problem???
Only Graphite have one model in three color but that case sell wonderfull to and many people own that case.

Yes 800D is for me to best case ever made but too big for me.
He have only one flaw. Window panel is not so good shape like on 650D.
But that's easy make with solid panel.


----------



## bomberjun

hey guys..how heavy is your 800D now? mine is at 65kg.


----------



## Dcode

How is the fan controller on the latest revision of the 650D?

Do they also include a proper motherboard header for the front panel USB 3 ports?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> i wish this thread would not have gotten watered down with 650D and 550D stuff.


The 650D is an awesome case. I think it adds a nice variety to this thread. The 550D is also a nice case. I don't think they bring the big boys down at all, they just add to the family.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Mod of the Month Contest - Poll up ! Vote Now. !

My Build Log is up

http://www.overclock.net/t/1311300/build-log-project-quad-damage/0_30


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> i wish this thread would not have gotten watered down with 650D and 550D stuff.


It is part of the obsidian line so, we show no discrimination towards are little brothers









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Mod of the Month Contest - Poll up ! Vote Now. !
> My Build Log is up
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1311300/build-log-project-quad-damage/0_30


Awesome stuff bro


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dcode*
> 
> How is the fan controller on the latest revision of the 650D?
> Do they also include a proper motherboard header for the front panel USB 3 ports?


Fan controller is good no noise or something like that, CORSAIR resolve that problem, Front Panel USB 3.0 are not Internal. You need adapter from Silverstone or some similar or to use two of back side USB 3.0 Port.

Yes no discrimination, we are parts of Obsidian Series.








I was thought to buy 800D but it's to big for me. Not case like case, need more HW.
If I build one day something with Classified XL-ATX Format or something with SLI and watercooling that would be in Obsidian 800D for sure. I went to buy 2 times 800D and I didn't do that because size and I decide to wait 650D to show up in our retailer shop and buy second 650D case in country I think.

QuadDamage I will VOTE For you... Do you know why???
Because you pay atention od detail. I love when people know to chose fans, sleeve, HW, every detail. I see so many builds 5000e with third class fans inside and people with 20 times cheaper install best Corsair Airseries and Gentle Typhoons,...And you build is harder and need more knowledge I don't talk about style...but Caselabs Build is good to. . That case is one class above all..alone on top. But I don't like when someone first go on biggest model. I don't talk for now, I almost always see that. Caselabs best for me is Merlin SM8 for me. That's case of my dream. Yes 800D is best of all case but that is something differnt totaly. Their quality, style, that only people over 30-35 year can understand. I don't expect some teen to start to build in Caselabs.
For 3 case I wouldn't know what to chosee but at the end of course Caselabs SM8.
-Obsidian 800d
-Lian-Li PC-V750WX Black far best Lian-Li without doubt
-Caselabs SM8


----------



## bomberjun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> It is part of the obsidian line so, we show no discrimination towards are little brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome stuff bro


That's brutal Karlitos!!!


----------



## iARDAs

Hey folks, how smart or dumb is it to place 2 fans on top of each other for the bottom fan spot for the 800D?


----------



## bomberjun

its smart because its the only intake I had before I modded my case. I found it to be effective.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey folks, how smart or dumb is it to place 2 fans on top of each other for the bottom fan spot for the 800D?


Fans stacked directly on top of each other look a little silly, and air probably quite a bit louder than two fans side by side, but I'd also imagine it adds to the cooling factor quite a bit. It creates more of a "tunnel" for the air to push through, I would think.


----------



## iBeLucKyyy

hey everyone i just built my 1st PC and i used the 550D so i thought i would post a pic and get added to the club! I'll be adding more fans and my MSI NGTX680 lightning will be here soon.


----------



## milcs

Hello everyone! Long time owner of the 800D and still loving it as day one... Mind you I don't have all the fancy lights and mods most of you guys have, but I still think it is a great case.

Anyway, just wanted to ask you guys for your opinion...

I have had my case with a Corsair H70 closed loop on the CPU (push/pull, pushing air out from the rear) and just the stock 140mm fan on the bottom (sucking air in) and the one on the side of the HDD tray. I now decided I wanted to put more fans... Not for any particular reason, as my setup is perfectly fine to keep the CPU at around 34-37C on idle and GPU at around 40C (idle, going up to 85C while gaming). My main reason was because I wanted to prevent dust accumulation inside (and man, it does get lots of dust inside) and because once I got excited, I just wanted to buy little things to tinker with my setup.

Long story short, I bought a noiseblocker PK3 (140mm) to replace the stock 140mm at the bottom (to be used as intake) and 3 Akasa apache black to use as intake on top (keeping the H70 with two Akasa Apache black as exhaust). I also bought two DMCfilters, one to place on the top of the case and one for the rear fan opening.

I have a few questions regarding this, that I hope you masters of the 800D can advise/help me with:

1- First... What do you guys think of this setup? Should I leave the stock 140 mm fan under the new Noiseblocker (on top of the filter), to help sucking air in or is this pointless? How can I maximize its efficiency, while keeping noise under control (the computer is in our lounge, and my wife hates noise... Specially if it is coming from my computer!!!) Do you guys think that the choice of fans is OK?

2- Secondly, I am having some doubts connecting all the fans to my P8P68 Pro motherboard. I have my H70 pump connected to the Power header and I am assuming this is running at 100% all the time (as there is not option on bios to regulate the power output of this header). The fans on the H70 are connected to the PWM CPU header and its speed is regulated by the bios. I am thinking of leaving the Chassis1 header (which is PWM) to the 3 top Akasa Apache. Is this a good decision? How should the speed of these fans be regulated? Finally, I have the 3x140mm fans (HDD and the two that I am now trying as bottom intake) connected to the last 3 pin header on the motherboard (which speed is also not regulated by the mobo). What do you guys think? Can you give me some advises on the best configuration/setup? Would a fan controller be any good for me?

3- Last question... What do you guys think would be the best way to mount the 3 akasa on the top? Should I just use the rubber grommets (I hope it is spelled like this...) that come with the fans? Or should I just screw them? On this last point, can you guys recommend some nice looking screws (black or blue, preferably... and if I can find them in Europe, even better) to hold the fans and make my case look even more pretty!!!









Anyway... Sorry for the long email! Long live the 800D and looking forward for your comments/suggestions!

Kind regards,
M


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBeLucKyyy*
> 
> hey everyone i just built my 1st PC and i used the 550D so i thought i would post a pic and get added to the club! I'll be adding more fans and my MSI NGTX680 lightning will be here soon. _snip_


Nice setup, looking gooood!

Welcome to the club and Overclock.net also!!!

PS. What part in Florida are you from? Miami myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milcs*
> 
> Hello everyone! Long time owner of the 800D and still loving it as day one...


As for your fans, and the noise issue. I would use the rubber mounts for them as much as you can. That will help eliminate some vibration noise that will emanate from them. Quieting down the case some, which makes the wife happy.
A cheap trick to do for the fans on your H70 and its mounting to the case, is to use small O-rings between the fans and the case and radiator. Will help some. That way, you can be left with more just airflow noise versus vibrations running through the case. Which as large as it is, I think could act like a re-verb box and make them louder. But how much, is probably very small.
But, if you can show your wife, that you are actively trying to quite it down to make her happy. You'll at least get some brownie points for the effort.


----------



## Rebelord

Double, plz delete.


----------



## iARDAs

I am switching my H80 with a H100 tomorrow.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am switching my H80 with a H100 tomorrow.


You'll enjoy it! I strongly suggest mounting your fans on the radiator first, otherwise you'll have a big hassle, especially with a large heatsink on the motherboard.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> You'll enjoy it! I strongly suggest mounting your fans on the radiator first, otherwise you'll have a big hassle, especially with a large heatsink on the motherboard.


Thanks man,

The H100 comes with 4 radiators right? Should i use all those 4? I am asking this because i have 2 Noctua NFp12 fans and I can maybe use 2 of them on the radiator if it will result better performance.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks man,
> 
> The H100 comes with 4 radiators right? Should i use all those 4? I am asking this because i have 2 Noctua NFp12 fans and I can maybe use 2 of them on the radiator if it will result better performance.


No. Comes with one 240mm radiator and two fans only. The radiator is 25mm thick.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks man,
> 
> The H100 comes with 4 radiators right? Should i use all those 4? I am asking this because i have 2 Noctua NFp12 fans and I can maybe use 2 of them on the radiator if it will result better performance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> No. Comes with one 240mm radiator and two fans only. The radiator is 25mm thick.


It comes with one radiator that fits two 120mm fans side by side, so 240mm as Rebelord said.
If you're using an 800D you should have plenty of space, not only for the bottom two fans, but you should have plenty of space for a push/pull configuration as well. The stock fans are decent, but were a little noisy for my taste. That could have been because I used the stock fans in a 600T, before switching to my 550D.


----------



## iARDAs

Currently I am using a 800D case and I have1 H80 radiator with 2 fansas push/pull and 2 120mm fans on the top.

Tomorrow when I have my new H100, i will have a setup like below right? So maybe I can attach the 2 fans I use for top to make the H100 as push/pull. Nice


----------



## Rebelord

Yep, thats its. With your case, definatly go push pull.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Currently I am using a 800D case and I have1 H80 radiator with 2 fansas push/pull and 2 120mm fans on the top.
> 
> Tomorrow when I have my new H100, i will have a setup like below right? So maybe I can attach the 2 fans I use for top to make the H100 as push/pull. Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1072559/


Yup. That right there. If you have two additional fans, do this:

1. Figure out how you want to orient the cooler and radiator in the case
2. Before putting the radiator in the case, install fans like this:
(case top)

120mm | 120mm

(radiator)

120mm | 120mm

3. I routed the power Molex connector through the CPU power cable opening on the top-left of the case interior, behind the motherboard tray. Plug in the H100's "pin" connector the the CPU fan pin connector.
4. If you use a fan controller, connect your fans to that. If not, you can connect them into the H100.


----------



## Sazexa

Repost.


----------



## iARDAs

Thank you guys for the help.

Great than I will have 4 fans conneted to my H100. They will all be in one direction which will be the direction of an intake fan.

I have a fan controller. It can take up to 6 fans at a time.

Currently I have 2 top fans, 1 rear top fan, 2 bottom top fan and a SMD led stripe (so that I can adjust how bright I want the leds to be) all connected to the fan controller. And the H80 fans I have are connected to the H80 itself

My other 1 bottom fan, and 1 HDD fan are all connected to the motherboard.

Now I will connect all 4 fans on the h100 to the fan controller + 1 bottom fan + 1 SMD led stripe

I will connect the 2 other bottom fans + 1 rear fan + 1 HDD fan to the motherboard.

I better get another fan controller.

Anyhow, I am really hoping that the H100 will look better than H80 on my case.

Edit : Question, can i install 4 fans on the H100 to control all 4 via the button on it? Or can i only install up to 2 fan headers like the H80?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thank you guys for the help.
> 
> Great than I will have 4 fans conneted to my H100. They will all be in one direction which will be the direction of an intake fan.
> 
> I have a fan controller. It can take up to 6 fans at a time.
> 
> Currently I have 2 top fans, 1 rear top fan, 2 bottom top fan and a SMD led stripe (so that I can adjust how bright I want the leds to be) all connected to the fan controller. And the H80 fans I have are connected to the H80 itself
> My other 1 bottom fan, and 1 HDD fan are all connected to the motherboard.
> 
> Now I will connect all 4 fans on the h100 to the fan controller + 1 bottom fan + 1 SMD led stripe
> 
> I will connect the 2 other bottom fans + 1 rear fan + 1 HDD fan to the motherboard.
> 
> I better get another fan controller.
> 
> Anyhow, I am really hoping that the H100 will look better than H80 on my case.
> 
> Edit : Question, can i install 4 fans on the H100 to control all 4 via the button on it? Or can i only install up to 2 fan headers like the H80?


I'd suggest mounting them all to exhaust the air out the top of the case. That way, they move the heat out, instead of keeping it in. It will pull heat from the motherboard, too.

There are four connections on the H100 for fans, and they are all controlled by the button in the middle.

As you know:
1 light = quite
2 lights = balanced
3 lights = performance (loudest)

Each mode also has a set RPM range also. So, though you have three modes, they do over lap a bit.

I think 1 may be something like 500-1,200. 2 is something like 900-1,600, and 3 is like 1,500+

At least that's what I've heard. In my experience with my H100, my fans on a controller and the pump always on the one-light setting gave me the best performance. I think the other two light-modes may make the liquid flow too fast.


----------



## Rebelord

I though the pump stays the same RPM the entire time, just the fans changed RPM?

http://www.corsair.com/blog/understanding-the-hydro-series-h80-and-h100-cooling-performance-profiles/


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> I though the pump stays the same RPM the entire time, just the fans changed RPM?


It might be older models, or different models. I thought pump speed was variable as well. As I said, with my fans on a controller (so they stayed the same) I had better temperatures when just one light was on instead of the second or third by about 3-7C. If you felt the tubing, the other modes felt a bit more pressurized, or that there was liquid flowing more rapidly. Maybe I'm just crazy.









I recently got a new case, and cooler, for my main build (FT02 with NH-D14), but I'm keeping my 550D for another build. I sold my H100 to forward some money for my FT02, but man, I'm going to miss this cooler. It's so sleek. I was lucky, too. I had a "quiet" pump on my H100.


----------



## iARDAs

Excellent info guys. Thank you again.

I am sorry that I asked ltos of questions on this Corsair thread but I am hoping that others whom will purchase a H100 one day may benefit from these informations as well.

Ok than I will make all of the fans as exhaust tomorrow. Since i will have 2 stock Corsair fans and 2 Noctua fans Should i place the same brands side by side or other way

Such as

Corsair Fan Corsair Fan

Radiator

Noctua Fan Noctua Fan

or

Corsair Fan Noctua Fan

Radiator

Corsair Fan Noctua Fan

since there are 2 different make fans, would there be a difference?


----------



## Rebelord

Option 1, keep same type on same side.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Currently I am using a 800D case and I have1 H80 radiator with 2 fansas push/pull and 2 120mm fans on the top.
> 
> Tomorrow when I have my new H100, i will have a setup like below right? So maybe I can attach the 2 fans I use for top to make the H100 as push/pull. Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1072559/


The H80 fans and the H100 fans are the same fans. If you are removing the H80 and replacing it with the H100, use all four fans for push/pull. The H100 will control 4 fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thank you guys for the help.
> 
> Great than I will have 4 fans conneted to my H100. They will all be in one direction which will be the direction of an intake fan.
> 
> ...
> 
> Anyhow, I am really hoping that the H100 will look better than H80 on my case.
> 
> Edit : Question, can i install 4 fans on the H100 to control all 4 via the button on it? Or can i only install up to 2 fan headers like the H80?


Note that the H80 is a really good cooler, and you'll likely only get about a 3c difference with the H100. You can control all four fans from the H100. Personally I also suggest using them as exhaust to avoid pulling dust through the rad. However, if your video card(s) exhaust inside your case, you should consider using the H100 as intake.

H80/100 fan controller ranges:

Low - 900 RPM to 1300 RPM
Mid - 1300 RPM to 2000 RPM
High - 1600 RPM to 2600 RPM (source: Corsair George)


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> The H80 fans and the H100 fans are the same fans. If you are removing the H80 and replacing it with the H100, use all four fans for push/pull. The H100 will control 4 fans.
> Note that the H80 is a really good cooler, and you'll likely only get about a 3c difference with the H100. You can control all four fans from the H100. Personally I also suggest using them as exhaust to avoid pulling dust through the rad. However, if your video card(s) exhaust inside your case, you should consider using the H100 as intake.
> H80/100 fan controller ranges:
> Low - 900 RPM to 1300 RPM
> Mid - 1300 RPM to 2000 RPM
> High - 1600 RPM to 2600 RPM (source: Corsair George)


Hey man thanks for the answers.

My GPU is a 670 with a reference 680 design so the hot air is being dumped from the back of the case.

I was also going to ask this about the 800D case.

Since my GPU gets rid of the hot air via the rear with the reference design, wouldnt the rear fan and the top fans of the 800d will have a very minimal impact on the GPU?

I believe what i should be worried about in this case to cool a reference design GPU, are the bottom fans only?


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> GPU are the bottom fans only


bottom what? B7'ed!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> bottom what? B7'ed!


ahhh how i want to B7 you repeatedly.


----------



## milcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milcs*
> 
> Hello everyone! Long time owner of the 800D and still loving it as day one... Mind you I don't have all the fancy lights and mods most of you guys have, but I still think it is a great case.
> Anyway, just wanted to ask you guys for your opinion...
> I have had my case with a Corsair H70 closed loop on the CPU (push/pull, pushing air out from the rear) and just the stock 140mm fan on the bottom (sucking air in) and the one on the side of the HDD tray. I now decided I wanted to put more fans... Not for any particular reason, as my setup is perfectly fine to keep the CPU at around 34-37C on idle and GPU at around 40C (idle, going up to 85C while gaming). My main reason was because I wanted to prevent dust accumulation inside (and man, it does get lots of dust inside) and because once I got excited, I just wanted to buy little things to tinker with my setup.
> Long story short, I bought a noiseblocker PK3 (140mm) to replace the stock 140mm at the bottom (to be used as intake) and 3 Akasa apache black to use as intake on top (keeping the H70 with two Akasa Apache black as exhaust). I also bought two DMCfilters, one to place on the top of the case and one for the rear fan opening.
> I have a few questions regarding this, that I hope you masters of the 800D can advise/help me with:
> 
> 1- First... What do you guys think of this setup? Should I leave the stock 140 mm fan under the new Noiseblocker (on top of the filter), to help sucking air in or is this pointless? How can I maximize its efficiency, while keeping noise under control (the computer is in our lounge, and my wife hates noise... Specially if it is coming from my computer!!!) Do you guys think that the choice of fans is OK?
> 
> 2- Secondly, I am having some doubts connecting all the fans to my P8P68 Pro motherboard. I have my H70 pump connected to the Power header and I am assuming this is running at 100% all the time (as there is not option on bios to regulate the power output of this header). The fans on the H70 are connected to the PWM CPU header and its speed is regulated by the bios. I am thinking of leaving the Chassis1 header (which is PWM) to the 3 top Akasa Apache. Is this a good decision? How should the speed of these fans be regulated? Finally, I have the 3x140mm fans (HDD and the two that I am now trying as bottom intake) connected to the last 3 pin header on the motherboard (which speed is also not regulated by the mobo). What do you guys think? Can you give me some advises on the best configuration/setup? Would a fan controller be any good for me?
> 
> 3- Last question... What do you guys think would be the best way to mount the 3 akasa on the top? Should I just use the rubber grommets (I hope it is spelled like this...) that come with the fans? Or should I just screw them? On this last point, can you guys recommend some nice looking screws (black or blue, preferably... and if I can find them in Europe, even better) to hold the fans and make my case look even more pretty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway... Sorry for the long email! Long live the 800D and looking forward for your comments/suggestions!
> Kind regards,
> M


Thank you for the previous answers! I would still be interested in hearing the opinion of other people regarding the other questions!
Thank you again for such a rich discussion forum!!! It's great...


----------



## grazz1984

Hi how do i turn motherboard tray around in the 800d? is there any build logs anywere?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grazz1984*
> 
> Hi how do i turn motherboard tray around in the 800d? is there any build logs anywere?


What do you mean by "turn"? Like, rotate it that's common in Silverstone cases?


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> What do you mean by "turn"? Like, rotate it that's common in Silverstone cases?


Yea so the mobo is upside down if you get what im saying ive seen it done and it looks pretty neat


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grazz1984*
> 
> Yea so the mobo is upside down if you get what im saying ive seen it done and it looks pretty neat


I dont think thats possible, but anyone correct me if im wrong. Those reversed cases are built like that from the grounds up. Its either or tbh.


----------



## solsamurai

Others on OCN have build logs where the m/b tray is modded and turned around. I've seen in in a couple Lian Li cases but not with any of the Corsair cases. I'm sure it's possible but would be a lot of work.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey man thanks for the answers.
> 
> My GPU is a 670 with a reference 680 design so the hot air is being dumped from the back of the case.
> 
> I was also going to ask this about the 800D case.
> 
> Since my GPU gets rid of the hot air via the rear with the reference design, wouldnt the rear fan and the top fans of the 800d will have a very minimal impact on the GPU?
> 
> I believe what i should be worried about in this case to cool a reference design GPU, are the bottom fans only?


Yeah, your intake fans will have more effect on your gpu than your exhaust fans have, since intake fans control the amount of cool air entering the case. In my smaller 600T I also have reference cards (HD6970s) that dump hot air out the back. Because of this, I use my H100 as exhaust. Something to think about though is that it's always nice to have positive pressure inside the case if you can do it (that is, more air entering through your intake fans than exiting through your exhaust fans, creating higher pressure inside the case). If you can achieve this it is desirable since it will cause air to exit out all the seams preventing dust from building up in them.

Something else to consider. I don't know if anyone has done this on these cases, but it does help to mount a fan in front of the video cards blowing on them from the front. If you can have cool air entering from the bottom, you could use another fan to redirect some of that air toward your video cards. I don't own the same case as you do, so I'm not talking from experience with your case. Others may be able to help you out with how to get more fresh air inside. Someone earlier was asking about mounting two of the same fans on top of each other on the bottom intake. This might be worth a try to see if it improves your airflow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grazz1984*
> 
> Yea so the mobo is upside down if you get what im saying ive seen it done and it looks pretty neat


I swear I saw this done to a 600T and posted in the 600T thread. I left a message there asking for the link. I'll post it here if I find it. Since the 600T and 650D are basically the same chassis, the instructions or log for doing this should also apply to the 650D (and a few other cases).


----------



## Oupavoc

Did some digging and found this









Inverted motherboard 800D


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I swear I saw this done to a 600T and posted in the 600T thread. I left a message there asking for the link. I'll post it here if I find it. Since the 600T and 650D are basically the same chassis, the instructions or log for doing this should also apply to the 650D (and a few other cases).


That was last months MOTM. The board was upside down in a 600T, and the case window was on the opposite side.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> That was last months MOTM. The board was upside down in a 600T, and the case window was on the opposite side.


Yes it was..that was the white 600T


----------



## grazz1984

Thanks for all your replies looks like i need to get some practice in with the dremel







lol


----------



## souljah978

Hi guys. I'm having a hard time finding a reasonably priced 200mm radiator for the front of a 650D. I have an old bulky heater-core that I used as a rad back in 2004 and the size is between a 120mm and 200mm rad..... was wondering if you guys think it's a good idea to use it.

Right now I have a single 240mm radiator at the top cooling my i7 920 and it's working great but I want to water cool my GTX 470 SLI as well since it gets really loud. I want to add the heater core at the front and a 120mm radiator at the back exhaust. Do you guys think a 240mm radiator, 160ish-mm heater core, and 120mm radiator will be enough to cool i7 920 and sli gtx 470?


----------



## Ginola

Can I get added to the 800d owners club picked mine up at today and fitted kit from old 690 tonight









Will be going water in the next month or so


----------



## bomberjun

Congratulations.









yes yes! Go LCS.. check out 800D builds first here in ocn.


----------



## iARDAs

I am thinking of putting an action figure inside my case. Right on the midplate. where there is an open area.

Would the action figure have negative impact?


----------



## milcs

An action figure... Its a bit too much!!! I like your build, it is very similar to mine! I like the clean builds, not filled with leds and lights... Nice, but sober!
On that note... Still haven't heard opinions on the questions I placed before? Your input would be much appreciated...
Also, I bought some corsair braided cables in blue... Does anyone have any experience with these? Do you guys think it will go well on a P8P67 PRO Mobo (which is blue)? I am having my doubts...

Anyway, if you guys can steer me to make my beautiful 800d look even better... that would be great!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milcs*
> 
> Hello everyone! Long time owner of the 800D and still loving it as day one... Mind you I don't have all the fancy lights and mods most of you guys have, but I still think it is a great case.
> Anyway, just wanted to ask you guys for your opinion...
> I have had my case with a Corsair H70 closed loop on the CPU (push/pull, pushing air out from the rear) and just the stock 140mm fan on the bottom (sucking air in) and the one on the side of the HDD tray. I now decided I wanted to put more fans... Not for any particular reason, as my setup is perfectly fine to keep the CPU at around 34-37C on idle and GPU at around 40C (idle, going up to 85C while gaming). My main reason was because I wanted to prevent dust accumulation inside (and man, it does get lots of dust inside) and because once I got excited, I just wanted to buy little things to tinker with my setup.
> Long story short, I bought a noiseblocker PK3 (140mm) to replace the stock 140mm at the bottom (to be used as intake) and 3 Akasa apache black to use as intake on top (keeping the H70 with two Akasa Apache black as exhaust). I also bought two DMCfilters, one to place on the top of the case and one for the rear fan opening.
> I have a few questions regarding this, that I hope you masters of the 800D can advise/help me with:
> 1- First... What do you guys think of this setup? Should I leave the stock 140 mm fan under the new Noiseblocker (on top of the filter), to help sucking air in or is this pointless? How can I maximize its efficiency, while keeping noise under control (the computer is in our lounge, and my wife hates noise... Specially if it is coming from my computer!!!) Do you guys think that the choice of fans is OK?
> 2- Secondly, I am having some doubts connecting all the fans to my P8P68 Pro motherboard. I have my H70 pump connected to the Power header and I am assuming this is running at 100% all the time (as there is not option on bios to regulate the power output of this header). The fans on the H70 are connected to the PWM CPU header and its speed is regulated by the bios. I am thinking of leaving the Chassis1 header (which is PWM) to the 3 top Akasa Apache. Is this a good decision? How should the speed of these fans be regulated? Finally, I have the 3x140mm fans (HDD and the two that I am now trying as bottom intake) connected to the last 3 pin header on the motherboard (which speed is also not regulated by the mobo). What do you guys think? Can you give me some advises on the best configuration/setup? Would a fan controller be any good for me?
> 3- Last question... What do you guys think would be the best way to mount the 3 akasa on the top? Should I just use the rubber grommets (I hope it is spelled like this...) that come with the fans? Or should I just screw them? On this last point, can you guys recommend some nice looking screws (black or blue, preferably... and if I can find them in Europe, even better) to hold the fans and make my case look even more pretty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway... Sorry for the long email! Long live the 800D and looking forward for your comments/suggestions!
> Kind regards,
> M


----------



## nerdybeat

Ughhh is anyone else waiting for this awesome Fractal fan controller like I am?!?!? It would look so perfect on the 650D (and most Corsair cases), especially one with the front grill mod on the 5.25" bays (like mine). It was announced soooo long ago







Fractal has been known to announce stuff that isn't available in the US for a while from what I have seen..


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Ughhh is anyone else waiting for this awesome Fractal fan controller like I am?!?!? It would look so perfect on the 650D (and most Corsair cases), especially one with the front grill mod on the 5.25" bays (like mine). It was announced soooo long ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fractal has been known to announce stuff that isn't available in the US for a while from what I have seen..


Looks like an NZXT Sentry Mix.


----------



## bomberjun

Modded sidepanel for my 800D.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> Modded sidepanel for my 800D.


Love it... you do this? Would love to have this done If only to put the GT's at the bottom like that.


----------



## bomberjun

yes. check my build log.


----------



## Gorki

Guys I need a hint. I'm planning to place this grill on top of 800d but the grill does not have mounting holes and instead of drilling those I'm thinking of using liquid metal or some other strong epoxy and glue it. I think that would be more elegant solution than rivets and thumbscrews.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## morencyam

3M Double sided foam tape. I use it at work all the time and it has a very strong hold


----------



## CarMelo88

Hey guys!! Been checking on this post for some time now.. Wondering if I could get some of you guys with you'er CRAZY WC builds to post pictures on my site! For a project im working on with my friend in school

http://ultimatewatercooledmachines.blogspot.com/2012/10/blog-post.html

Just post using the img coding:

Thanks!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> Guys I need a hint. I'm planning to place this grill on top of 800d but the grill does not have mounting holes and instead of drilling those I'm thinking of using liquid metal or some other strong epoxy and glue it. I think that would be more elegant solution than rivets and thumbscrews.
> Any other suggestions?


Can't you allow the fan screw holes to hold down the entire grille? I think a combination of the fan screws and morencyam's suggestion of using some form of double sided tape should do a great job without the risk of making a permanent bond.


----------



## dizturb3d

I can finally say I own a 650D, my favorite case!! It was the first piece I decided to buy for the new build


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizturb3d*
> 
> I can finally say I own a 650D, my favorite case!! It was the first piece I decided to buy for the new build


Congrats!


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> 3M Double sided foam tape. I use it at work all the time and it has a very strong hold


Sure that is great idea. What tape would you choose from these? I hope store ships overseas...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Can't you allow the fan screw holes to hold down the entire grille? I think a combination of the fan screws and morencyam's suggestion of using some form of double sided tape should do a great job without the risk of making a permanent bond.


I agree , and I should probably cut and measure wisely.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> Sure that is great idea. What tape would you choose from these? I hope store ships overseas...


1/8" wide would probably work. If they don't ship overseas, or shipping is expensive, I'm sure you can find it somewhere locally. I know of a few different hardware stores in my area that carry come variety of that


----------



## CarMelo88

Dizturb3d: Nice! You will LOVE it. Looks great, feels like its a piece of art.. I got mine about 4 months back.


----------



## Plutonium10

Does anybody know a good way to reduce vibration and noise coming from the hot-swap bays of an 800D? I've got a caviar black in bay #2 and it vibrates the whole case whenever it's running, plus the read sounds are super loud compared to in the 650D I had. It's annoying to the point where I'm thinking of replacing it with a second SSD and a slower drive.


----------



## iARDAs

Is the rear fan of a Corsair 800D only 140mm compatible?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Is the rear fan of a Corsair 800D only 140mm compatible?


No, it has screw holes for 140mm and 120mm


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> No, it has screw holes for 140mm and 120mm


Perfect news. I am not at home so I couldnt check myself.

I will order 5 120mm fans now.

4 on H100
1 on rear

All will be Black + Green. Can't wait

Edit :

Also onelast question.

People with Corsair 800D and Corsair H100 CPU coolers, how is your setup?

Are all the fans on the H100 as intake or exhaust?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Perfect news. I am not at home so I couldnt check myself.
> I will order 5 120mm fans now.
> 4 on H100
> 1 on rear
> All will be Black + Green. Can't wait
> Edit :
> Also onelast question.
> People with Corsair 800D and Corsair H100 CPU coolers, how is your setup?
> Are all the fans on the H100 as intake or exhaust?
> Thanks in advance.


What black and green fans are you going with? My initial intention was to do a black and green themed build and had a few Gelid Wing 12 Green fans. I later changed my mind and went with orange, but those Gelid fans were really nice. Really quiet and had pretty good airflow

EDIT: I'm not using the H100, but I have a 480 radiator up top and have them as exhaust, with the rear 140/120mm as intake and added another 120mm intake in the 5.25" bays. Temps would probably be just a tad lower with intake, but sacrificed slightly lower temps for less dust being pulled into the case.


----------



## iARDAs

Unfortunately in Turkey we don't carry lots of fan types. Hence no Gelid.

Yesterday I ordered these cables



\



This is my current case. Well almost. I now have a h100 and the white leds are in a different place.



Notice that the GPU's Geforce GTX is green and the custom backplate Nvidia Logo is also green.

The red cables will be green. I will look for Green USB cables next month as well

Also I am adding 5 120mm fans. 4 on the H100. 1 on the rear.



Last but not least I will find an Action Figure of HULK and put it on the midplate.

there will be 2 different tones of Green.

The fan and the Geforce GTX logo on the GPU are similar.

The cables and the Nvidia logo on the backplate are also similar.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Unfortunately in Turkey we don't carry lots of fan types. Hence no Gelid.
> 
> Yesterday I ordered these cables
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1090481/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1090482/\
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1090483/
> 
> 
> This is my current case. Well almost. I now have a h100 and the white leds are in a different place.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1090484/
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that the GPU's Geforce GTX is green and the custom backplate Nvidia Logo is also green.
> 
> The red cables will be green. I will look for Green USB cables next month as well
> 
> Also I am adding 5 120mm fans. 4 on the H100. 1 on the rear.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1090485/
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least I will find an Action Figure of HULK and put it on the midplate.
> 
> there will be 2 different tones of Green.
> The fan and the Geforce GTX logo on the GPU are similar.
> The cables and the Nvidia logo on the backplate are also similar.


That's going to look nice when it's finished. Looks like Bitfenix makes sleeved extensions for front power/reset/hdd, audio, and USB as well


----------



## Psykoboy2

I'm now the proud owner of a 650D. Two years ago I did a build and went for the Antec 900 II from Best Buy. Enjoyed it, I guess, until I decided to do a new build this year and realized that a case makes all the difference. That and the room I would have in that old case with these new parts were going to make things a bit tight and difficult to work with. Very excited to break out the case and start working. However, are there any first timer tips I should look for with regards to the 650D?


----------



## iARDAs

I started a project called " The Incredible Hulk "

http://www.overclock.net/t/1317176/project-the-incredible-hulk/0_50

Please drop by and feel free to comment. I will add pictures of it later down the road when I start the work.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizturb3d*
> 
> I can finally say I own a 650D, my favorite case!! It was the first piece I decided to buy for the new build


Congrats.

Sigh, if I hadn't hacked up my 600T so much I would sell it and purchase a 650D. I really like the looks of that case, and it has all the same features of the 600T with the exception of a little more room behind the mobo tray on the 600T.

Good choice.


----------



## iARDAs

My new fans inside the Corsair 800D


----------



## Mergatroid

Do they glow in the dark? Or are they UV?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Do they glow in the dark? Or are they UV?


Hey buddy. Was the question for me?

If so actually the fans are that bright thanks to the white smd led I have inside the case. When i turn off the leds nothing glows.


----------



## nyk20z3

Few updated pics -

I am still waiting for my PSU plate cover from ColdZero.com, new ram, I need to re locate the feed to the top gpu right port a little lower, i will be raising the tube res up 1'' with an adapter for more rigidity.

I also just reinstalled my Corsair individually sleeved Blue cables but i might order some custom UV green extensions as well.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> My new fans inside the Corsair 800D
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1092950/


Really nice bro i love the look of those fans.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Really nice bro i love the look of those fans.


Hey thanks mate 

Few updated pictures





My little project is getting prettier. I am still waiting for few things to be shipped to me.

I am so happy that I have a Corsair 800D.

I can't see myself changing it for a while.


----------



## ELCID777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few updated pictures
> 
> My little project is getting prettier. I am still waiting for few things to be shipped to me.
> 
> *I am so happy that I have a Corsair 800D.*
> 
> I can't see myself changing it for a while.


Same here. It's an awesome case







I think i'll upload a couple pictures of my build soon.

BTW, nice rig you have there! I'm liking that Hulk too


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *souljah978*
> 
> Hi guys. I'm having a hard time finding a reasonably priced 200mm radiator for the front of a 650D. I have an old bulky heater-core that I used as a rad back in 2004 and the size is between a 120mm and 200mm rad..... was wondering if you guys think it's a good idea to use it.
> Right now I have a single 240mm radiator at the top cooling my i7 920 and it's working great but I want to water cool my GTX 470 SLI as well since it gets really loud. I want to add the heater core at the front and a 120mm radiator at the back exhaust. Do you guys think a 240mm radiator, 160ish-mm heater core, and 120mm radiator will be enough to cool i7 920 and sli gtx 470?


Don't know if you know about the 200mm from Phobya but its fits the front intake perfectly. If you remove the HDD cages (put the HDD's in the 5.25 bays) you can pick up a second Corsair 200mm fan and push/pull the fans. I own a 650D and this is what I plan to do for my front intake. I'm not quite sure what 2x120 rad is going up in the top of mine. There's only space for a 30-35mm rad and regular 120mm x 25mm fans. I might be able to squeeze a 40mm thick rad with slim (12.5mm thick) fans. ::shrugs::

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=31028

Hope this helps.

As soon as I get the new Gigabyte motherboard and the rest of the water cooling parts installed in the case I'll post some pics. This will be my daily driver...my everyday rig. Its hard to pay attention to the everyday machine as I'm also assembling the rig below to function as a benching/gaming/audio content creation rig.


----------



## oicwutudidthar

the xtreme 200 doesn't really fit, you have to do some modding to mount it. It isn't plug and play.


----------



## eviltommyng

If anyone kindly let me know this this radiator fit the top of the 800D and can i add the Shroud on top of the case? Thanks

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_671&products_id=25389


----------



## Misery

Hi Guys,

Need some advice. Recently upgraded my PC and bought the Corsair 650 case. All stock fans. At the moment it's a little noisy for my tastes. I asked my technician whether I should let my motherboard monitor and slow my fans down, or whether I should let the case, and his answer was the case, because it looks much neater and noise shouldn't be a problem if you use an in-line resistor for the case fans.

Okay, you guys are the experts. I've got a ASROCK Z77 motherboard. Right now, none of the fans are connected directly the motherboard so I can't control fan speed from my OS/Bios. What would you recommend? That I allow my motherboard to slow my fans down? Or let the case fans do the job and just put a resistor inline to slow them down a bit? Finally, how effective are the Megaflow fans, for the front and top 200mm fans? Can I slow them down and will they be able to cool my machine?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Misery*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> Need some advice. Recently upgraded my PC and bought the Corsair 650 case. All stock fans. At the moment it's a little noisy for my tastes. I asked my technician whether I should let my motherboard monitor and slow my fans down, or whether I should let the case, and his answer was the case, because it looks much neater and noise shouldn't be a problem if you use an in-line resistor for the case fans.
> Okay, you guys are the experts. I've got a ASROCK Z77 motherboard. Right now, none of the fans are connected directly the motherboard so I can't control fan speed from my OS/Bios. What would you recommend? That I allow my motherboard to slow my fans down? Or let the case fans do the job and just put a resistor inline to slow them down a bit? Finally, how effective are the Megaflow fans, for the front and top 200mm fans? Can I slow them down and will they be able to cool my machine?


Man 3rd option and I believe the better option would be to purchase a fan controller. They are extremely helpful.


----------



## iARDAs

Latest on my Corsair 800 d "The Incredible Hulk"project


----------



## thejester52

KaRLiToS
stonking rig there bud








can you tell us what monitor setup you are using there
ie make and model as i must say that's one of the best i've seen very clean and the bezels look very thin which is what i've been after


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thejester52*
> 
> stonking rig there bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you tell us what monitor setup you are using there
> ie make and model as i must say that's one of the best i've seen very clean and the bezels look very thin which is what i've been after


Hey mate lol. Was that for me 

If yes, than the monitör is Yamakasi Catleap 1440p monitör that is sold on Ebay.

One of the Korean Displays. Check out the make Crossover as well. Or better check the club in my signature if you are interested in such displays.









I Guess not


----------



## Misery

Quote:


> Man 3rd option and I believe the better option would be to purchase a fan controller. They are extremely helpful.


So you don't agree with the idea behind the motherboard controlling the fans, using software?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Misery*
> 
> So you don't agree with the idea behind the motherboard controlling the fans, using software?


No need to tire out the motherboard.

However i also do that. I currently have 10 fans in total

6 of them are on a Fan Controller

4 of them on the motherboard

Might purchase a 2nd fan controller.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thejester52*
> 
> KaRLiToS
> stonking rig there bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you tell us what monitor setup you are using there
> ie make and model as i must say that's one of the best i've seen very clean and the bezels look very thin which is what i've been after


Hey man, I really appreciate your comments









The monitors I am using are the CrossOver 27Q Led-P (Korean model from ebay) ( *Resolution*: 2560x1440 ) ( *Triple screen resolution* : 8044x1440 ) ( *Ebay seller*: Red-Cap )

*CrossOver 27Q Led-P monitor Club*



Check here for many pictures of the display and a comparaison with Apple IPS monitor.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1280755/review-tests-crossover-27q-led-p-pivot-edition-gallery-with-apple-cinema-display/0_30


----------



## Misery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAS*
> 6 of them are on a Fan Controller


The reason why I thought about using the motherboard was because it gives you flexbility that a fan controller can't. Let's say the temperature reaches a certain point and you want the fans to kick in at a higher speed to cool the components more, a fan controller can't do that right? If you use the fan controller, run a low setting then you could overheat your components if you don't monitor the heat inside the case. I don't know, from what I've read using the motherboard to monitor and cool things seems like there is an awful lot of flexibility involved.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Misery*
> 
> The reason why I thought about using the motherboard was because it gives you flexbility that a fan controller can't. Let's say the temperature reaches a certain point and you want the fans to kick in at a higher speed to cool the components more, a fan controller can't do that right? If you use the fan controller, run a low setting then you could overheat your components if you don't monitor the heat inside the case. I don't know, from what I've read using the motherboard to monitor and cool things seems like there is an awful lot of flexibility involved.


I know that you can not do that with my fan controller but WHO knows there might be fan controllers there that does exactly what you are talking about.

Also my fans are very very quiete. So i just leave them on MAX all the time.


----------



## Misery

You haven't been very helpful so far. Shame on you.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Misery*
> 
> So you don't agree with the idea behind the motherboard controlling the fans, using software?


If your mobo will control the fans, and that's what you want to do, then go for it. Personally I also like aftermarket fan controllers, but the mobo will do a fine job as well, as would the fan controller built into the case. You can always try your first choice and change it if you decide you don't like it. Lots of people control their fans using any of those three options. There's no one correct solution. Just make sure your mobo is capable of controlling 3-pin fans.

Note: You're really not going to overheat your components by just running your fans at lower speeds, even if the system is under heavy load. The components may be operating at higher temperatures, but they won't overheat.

Also note, you can purchase aftermarket fan controllers with "auto" modes that will control your fans based on temperature sensors, but they will add a few extra wires to your system that you will have to manage.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Misery*
> 
> You haven't been very helpful so far. Shame on you.


Now now play nice. There are fan controllers out there that have automatic modes to adjust speed based on internal temps. *Clicky here* for example.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Latest on my Corsair 800 d "The Incredible Hulk"project
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1104795/


Looks interesting.

Are those extensions custom sleeved in UV green ?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Looks interesting.
> Are those extensions custom sleeved in UV green ?


I just purchased them over at frozencpu.com

The brand's name is modright

They came like that  I did not have to sleeve anything.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hey guys, I want to make a *PSU cover for my 800D and want to know if any of you have one*? I need some advices because I'm not sure if my Window panel will be able to close properly with the PSU cover.

Thank you


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hey guys, I want to make a *PSU cover for my 800D and want to know if any of you have one*? I need some advices because I'm not sure if my Window panel will be able to close properly with the PSU cover.
> Thank you


Hey there mate. Check out the one I have which I ordered via coldzero.eu

THe window panel closes just fine...







As long as the PSU cover stays just inside the case, and as long as you have holes in the PSU panel for the Side Panel to connect than there is no problem.

My PSU cover is not even screwed because I couldn't figüre out how. However it stays perfectly well when the side panel is installed.


----------



## KaRLiToS

But does the Plexi window touch it when its close, and how thick is your PSU cover. I also looked at cold Zero but I will ask Dwood again.

Can you please post a picture (or more) for an example, thanks bud.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> But does the Plexi window touch it when its close, and how thick is your PSU cover. I also looked at cold Zero but I will ask Dwood again.
> Can you please post a picture (or more) for an example, thanks bud.


The plexi DOES touch a bit I believe to the PSU cover. If the cover is not installed correctly there might be vibration sounds. I had this. I took of the side panel, re adjusted the PSU cover and the noise stop. But again. I couldn't install it well. Not too talented in that area  I am taking pictures now.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thanks my friend. If you can also tell me if its 1/8" or 1/16" thickness ( probably 1/8"









I really don't want to scratch the plexi. If it touches it too much, I might rethink of my design and try to place the PSU plate on the other side of the middle divider.


----------



## iARDAs

So here are some pictures

This is how the PSU plate is without any screws at all



Notice the screw holes? I have no idea what they connect with.



The side of the PSU plate and the interior side of the case itself are holding each other as seen here.





Also the PSU plate is 3mm thick. Which I believe makes 0,118 inches


----------



## senna89

Rear intake fan is not only a dust souce ?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hey guys, I want to make a *PSU cover for my 800D and want to know if any of you have one*? I need some advices because I'm not sure if my Window panel will be able to close properly with the PSU cover.
> Thank you


When I bought my 700D it came with a free 800D side panel so I chopped up the solid 700D panel and made a PSU cover like you are talking about. It fits perfectly and doesn't cause any interference with the window.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hey guys, I want to make a *PSU cover for my 800D and want to know if any of you have one*? I need some advices because I'm not sure if my Window panel will be able to close properly with the PSU cover.
> Thank you


I have the short version from Coldzero.com

The window will close just fine but it does make slight contact so it pushes the psu cover in a little bit but its unnoticeable when the side is on.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So here are some pictures
> 
> This is how the PSU plate is without any screws at all
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1106258/
> 
> Notice the screw holes? I have no idea what they connect with.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1106259/


These is a separate bracket that sits behind the plate and those screws pull the plate tight up against the bracket.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So here are some pictures
> 
> This is how the PSU plate is without any screws at all
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1106258/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the screw holes? I have no idea what they connect with.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1106259/
> 
> The side of the PSU plate and the interior side of the case itself are holding each other as seen here.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1106260/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1106261/
> 
> 
> 
> Also the PSU plate is 3mm thick. Which I believe makes 0,118 inches


Thank you for all the pictures, it look awsome. I like how you placed your Hulk figurine and how he's holding the cables !!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> When I bought my 700D it came with a free 800D side panel so I chopped up the solid 700D panel and made a PSU cover like you are talking about. It fits perfectly and doesn't cause any interference with the window.


That's a great IDEA









I have a spair 700D panel. I might do it because the thickness of the panel is much thinner.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I have the short version from Coldzero.com
> The window will close just fine but it does make slight contact so it pushes the psu cover in a little bit but its unnoticeable when the side is on.


Thanks for your input.


----------



## Rakin

Just got my 800D.








Only issue is the lowermost Hot Swap bay doesn't work.







I guess I have to swap out the PCB.
Replacing the cables with the ones that came with my motherboard solved it.


----------



## Ginola

Just finished my first water project since 2003! quite happy with the results. Aquacomputer Airplex revolution in the top and old BlackIce Pro in the bottom, utilized my old aluminium reservoir in the back,

Pump is a Swiftech Mp350 with XSPC pump top and the block is a Raystorm.

Useing indigo extreme thermal pad, results are awsome!!

next project will be to add the gpu into the loop.

Build log to follow later


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ginola*
> 
> Just finished my first water project since 2003! quite happy with the results. Aquacomputer Airplex revolution in the top and old BlackIce Pro in the bottom, utilized my old aluminium reservoir in the back,
> Pump is a Swiftech Mp350 with XSPC pump top and the block is a Raystorm.
> Useing indigo extreme thermal pad, results are awsome!!
> next project will be to add the gpu into the loop.
> Build log to follow later
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would take that aluminum res out of the loop. You are mixing metals which will cause galvanic corrosion and could ruin your waterblock and radiators
http://www.overclock.net/t/141512/mixing-aluminum-and-copper-in-a-waterloop/0_50


----------



## Ginola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I would take that aluminum res out of the loop. You are mixing metals which will cause galvanic corrosion and could ruin your waterblock and radiators
> http://www.overclock.net/t/141512/mixing-aluminium-and-copper-in-a-waterloop/0_50


It is anodized on the inside (black), there where a couple of tiny corrosion marks in one corner, running distilled water, I ran this in my previous loop for about 3 years, didnt notice much ill effect however the old pipes did go copper/rust colour after 2 years, (used distilled water and a wetting/antifreeze agent)


----------



## Rakin

Does anybody know how to take the plastic clips on the drive bay off? My Reservoir/Pump is a bit loose with those so I'd rather fit in screws.


----------



## Mergatroid

If it's the same as the 600T and 650D, you just squeeze them in the middle at the top and bottom.


----------



## nyk20z3

Few shots before i gut the tube res,pump and add new MDPC sleeving -


----------



## iARDAs

My upcoming 800d midplate for my "The Incredible Hulk" mod


----------



## nyk20z3

Looks incredible sir.

I thought about a custom mid panel 2 but i didn't want to add any bulk in that area but i will be doing custom VGA back plates.


----------



## Rakin

Hey people, I recently bought a Corsair 800D, and it seems the USB3 passthroughs are not working right.
I get the balloon saying "This device can perform better when plugged in a USB3 Superspeed port" or somthing similar.



I was about to RMA my mainboard but then I got the idea of connecting it directly and it worked.
I've also had issues with the SATA6 cables, it seems the cables supplied with the case don't detect my HDD/SSD while using the cables supplied with my mainboard works fine. This is really pissing me off, I didn't buy a $300 case to have not working cables out of the box. mad.gif
Does anybody else have this issue?
Note : I got this case from India to Bangladesh, I can't take it to the shop, but if I need to send a part to corsair, that could be arranged.

Thanks.
-Rakin.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakin*
> 
> Hey people, I recently bought a Corsair 800D, and it seems the USB3 passthroughs are not working right.
> I get the balloon saying "This device can perform better when plugged in a USB3 Superspeed port" or somthing similar.
> I was about to RMA my mainboard but then I got the idea of connecting it directly and it worked.
> I've also had issues with the SATA6 cables, it seems the cables supplied with the case don't detect my HDD/SSD while using the cables supplied with my mainboard works fine. This is really pissing me off, I didn't buy a $300 case to have not working cables out of the box. mad.gif
> Does anybody else have this issue?
> Note : I got this case from India to Bangladesh, I can't take it to the shop, but if I need to send a part to corsair, that could be arranged.
> Thanks.
> -Rakin.


I would email of Corsair costumer service and see if they cant fix this for you.


----------



## Leyaena

Modded my 650d to take 2 120mm fans in the front, today








SO much better than the 200mm one I had in there before!
Pictures taken with a crappy phone cam, so don't mind the quality...





Come to think of it, I don't think I'm in the club yet, mind adding me Oupavoc?


----------



## Rakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> I would email of Corsair costumer service and see if they cant fix this for you.


Did, filled out the RMA form in their site too, no response.


----------



## Fremish

Fellow 650D Owner here! Count me in!


----------



## Mergatroid

Try emailing [email protected]


----------



## Biggu

Got my 800D setup all finished on air now looking to go watercooled.

my setup
3930k
Asus rampage IV extreme
EVGA GTX 680 Superclocked
corsair Vengeance 16gb quad channel

I am looking to cool it all but do you think it there will be to much heat for one alphacool ut60 tripple to handle? im still on the fence on weather or not I want to cool the GPU. Mainly doing it to quiet down the case and for looks, I hate my big air cooler on it now.


----------



## nyk20z3

The UT60 should handle it fine to be honest but any heavy OC will raise your temps by a decent amount.

But if you only plan on sticking with the UT60 then just grab some good fans and paste and you will be fine.

Consider adding another 360 or 240 rad down the road though.


----------



## Biggu

That's good to hear, I was planning on ap-15 fans with a mcp35x pump. Prolly going to wait till Black Friday to order it all just incase there are any deals.


----------



## morencyam

How I've been spending my last few days. Out with the CM R4's, In with 2150rpm Gentle Typhoon AP-00! More pictures once I get it back all back together


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> How I've been spending my last few days. Out with the CM R4's, In with 2150rpm Gentle Typhoon AP-00! More pictures once I get it back all back together
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You remind me,....what I have to do this weekend.









I've been waiting for shipment with some parts that I needed so I could begin with this.









To do list:
* dismantle my old (current) case CM690
* wash rx480 and hoses and let it dry
* clean 4xap15
* clean hd7970 + change thermal compound
* clean mbo
* cut 800D top to accommodate rx480
*cut 800D bottom to to accommodate new 240mm UT60
* glue quad rad grill at top of 800d using silicone and let it dry overnight (just to be on safe side)
* glue quad rad grill at bottom
* think what's best place to put DDC1T plus pump with x-res rev2 top, just in case I purchased these
* made hose cutter
* buy more distiled water
* buy few bottles of beer
* start putting things together

BTW *morencyam* for lower rad isn't it better to suck air from bottom through the rad in the case rather than pulling it out at the bottom?


----------



## morencyam

It worked out perfectly for me. My girlfriend was busy all weekend so it gave me plenty of free time to finally get this done. I had been putting it off for far too long. Although it wasn't nearly as dusty as I had anticipated. Probably helps that I take a can of air duster to it once every week or two. The new fans+homemade shroud seemed to actually drops temps a few degrees at ~400rpm slower than the old R4s I had in there. GTs are running ~1400rpm and R4s were 1800-2000. I also switched from pull to push, so that might have helped a little bit too. And less noise. Overall, I'm extremely happy with these GTs.

Gorki, you're probably right, but having them as exhaust reduces the dust build up a lot more than if they were intake. Plus, I'm going to be cutting a fan hole on the side panel right above that rad so it is being fed some fresh air. The same could be said about the top rad too, intake instead of exhaust. But again, dust. I have a GT installed as intake in the 5.25" bay and the rear 140 is intake as well. I'll sacrifice 1-2 degrees for less dust

And as promised, a few more pictures. I added an orange LED strip behind the res. I was on the fence about it at first, but it's growing on me. I need to move the UV CCFL(not turned on in either picture) back to the top as it doesn't light the as well from the side right now. I have another one on the way to go under the rear 140mm fan to light the bottom under the GPUs


----------



## Rakin

Hey all of you 800D users, do you get full USB3 speeds through the pass-through?
Mine isn't working and Corsair's RMA department doesn't seem to respond to my query, so I was thinking of purchasing this


----------



## Gorki

quick help please...

Is there any easy way to remove bottom disk cage without removing middle cage with disk silencers. I'm cutting bottom compartment to fit 240mm rad at the bottom of 800D. I removed 4 front rivets but it's still stuck.


----------



## PTCB

Could I join your exclusive club?









650D:


550D:


Can't find the data cable for the camera, otherwise I'd post some better pics of the 550D.

Cheers.


----------



## iARDAs

Is your 550D leaking bro?


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

My 650D


























I've changed around the hard drives since this was taken, but this is generally what it looks like.


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Is your 550D leaking bro?


I only have access to the leak-test pic atm. ;P

BTW, haven't seen you in a long time. I like what you did to the case. HULK!!!


----------



## Biggu

Might as well join too!
just completed this today


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> Might as well join too!
> just completed this today


for better airflow you should change your rear 140mm to an intake fan


----------



## Ginola

Ok build just about completed,

Changed reservoir to new EK one, (no more galvanic corrosion risks)

Removed and Cleaned out all the pipes (they come up like new running a duster soaked with washing liquid and water) rinsed with fresh and distilled then re-fitted

Before:-



quite happy with the finished article, just a bit of a pain to bleed the air out of it, impossible to undo the top of the new EK reservoir :S




Now to get a new GPU and get that underwater too!


----------



## evolutionxxx86

My Obsidian 800D Build


----------



## iARDAs

I hope you guys like this


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ginola*
> 
> Ok build just about completed,
> Changed reservoir to new EK one, (no more galvanic corrosion risks)
> Removed and Cleaned out all the pipes (they come up like new running a duster soaked with washing liquid and water) rinsed with fresh and distilled then re-fitted
> Before:-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quite happy with the finished article, just a bit of a pain to bleed the air out of it, impossible to undo the top of the new EK reservoir :S
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to get a new GPU and get that underwater too!


That looks a lot nicer than the before picture. I like the new colored coolant too. Nice work








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evolutionxxx86*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Obsidian 800D Build


That is beautiful. Those fans are crazy. What kind of temps do you get?


----------



## Rakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evolutionxxx86*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Obsidian 800D Build


Nice build.








Is that red tubing or clear tubing with red coolant?


----------



## evolutionxxx86

It 's clear tubing Tygon B-44-4X 1/2" ID (3/4" OD) - "Non-Porous" Smooth Tubing with EK coolant - blood red.


----------



## Biggu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> for better airflow you should change your rear 140mm to an intake fan


Seems logical Ill try give it a shot.


----------



## Hellish

Did the 800D - > 550D downsize


----------



## alabrand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> Did the 800D - > 550D downsize


How are you liking the case so far and what made you choose the 550D instead of other cases? Also, how is the H100i and which fans are you using in your case? Any cooling issues so far?


----------



## Darujhistan

Hi,

I've had the Corsair 650d case for a while, after some initial problems, I really like it.









Interested in quietening it down a bit (whilst still keeping temps down), I have heard the front fan is quite noisy and it seems that way to the 'ear' test. I have though about strategically placing noise dampening pads in the case, so far I thought behind the optical drive bays, onto the blanks and placing one large one, on the inside of the 'rear' side panel.

1. Can anyone think of anywhere else to 'safely' place some, by that I mean in places were it will not impact air movement and thus temps too much?

2. I am on a stock intel cooler, and obviously, for noise and cooling purposes that will have to go.









3. Bit disappointed with the Corsair TX850 PSU, to the 'ear' test it does seem to be quite loud even when surfing the net. Can anyone shed light on this? it is a common problem with this model or am I hearing things?









4. My Sapphire 7850 is pretty much silent and runs cool so that's not the issue.









I'm just trying to get a system I can OC safely and game on, whilst not being sat next to a leaf blower. Obviously, there's going to be some noise.

At 'idle' I'd pretty much like a silent PC.

Thanks.

PS - I have just removed the front grill with a pair of pliers, managed it without risking trying to remove the front bezel. Not noticeably quieter, but will improve airflow for sure, and really the grill is a safety measure that an adult really need not worry out.

Can anyone recommend a 200MM fan to replace the stock one? emphasis on QUIET, my PSU is not modular so I cannot move the HD cage to the middle (although I have removed the top section) so the new fan will have to fit in the same space as the existing one, thanks.

I'm absolutely convinced the main issue at idle is the PSU, the fan must be at close to full speed, and I have done cleaned as much dust out of it as I can.









Thanks.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1135062/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1134992/
> 
> I hope you guys like this


Great work sir and this is def unique.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darujhistan*
> 
> Hi,
> I've had the Corsair 650d case for a while, after some initial problems, I really like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interested in quietening it down a bit (whilst still keeping temps down), I have heard the front fan is quite noisy and it seems that way to the 'ear' test. I have though about strategically placing noise dampening pads in the case, so far I thought behind the optical drive bays, onto the blanks and placing one large one, on the inside of the 'rear' side panel.
> 1. Can anyone think of anywhere else to 'safely' place some, by that I mean in places were it will not impact air movement and thus temps too much?
> 2. I am on a stock intel cooler, and obviously, for noise and cooling purposes that will have to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Bit disappointed with the Corsair TX850 PSU, to the 'ear' test it does seem to be quite loud even when surfing the net. Can anyone shed light on this? it is a common problem with this model or am I hearing things?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. My Sapphire 7850 is pretty much silent and runs cool so that's not the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to get a system I can OC safely and game on, whilst not being sat next to a leaf blower. Obviously, there's going to be some noise.
> At 'idle' I'd pretty much like a silent PC.
> Thanks.
> PS - I have just removed the front grill with a pair of pliers, managed it without risking trying to remove the front bezel. Not noticeably quieter, but will improve airflow for sure, and really the grill is a safety measure that an adult really need not worry out.
> Can anyone recommend a 200MM fan to replace the stock one? emphasis on QUIET, my PSU is not modular so I cannot move the HD cage to the middle (although I have removed the top section) so the new fan will have to fit in the same space as the existing one, thanks.
> I'm absolutely convinced the main issue at idle is the PSU, the fan must be at close to full speed, and I have done cleaned as much dust out of it as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Many people are using the Bitfenix 200mm Spectre Pro fan. Although there are better fans, this one is very quiet and moves more air than the stock Corsair 200mm fan. Also, it has multiple mounting holes so you won't have to mod at all, and it comes is various colours of LED (or none at all). I have one in my 600T, but I will be removing it. The quiet is nice, but I prefer the better airflow I got with a nzxt 166 cfm fan.

I really like the 650D case. Congrats on a great choice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> Did the 800D - > 550D downsize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a pretty hot build there fellow Canadian. Why did you select that particular case (other than it looks really sweet)? Since that case is for reduced noise, I would have thought a gamer with multiple GPUs would have selected something else.

How are your temps?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Great work sir and this is def unique.


Thanks bro


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alabrand*
> 
> How are you liking the case so far and what made you choose the 550D instead of other cases? Also, how is the H100i and which fans are you using in your case? Any cooling issues so far?


550D is not made for custom W/C. Too many limitations. The closed-loop kits should be fine on the other hand.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> Did the 800D - > 550D downsize


Have you some photos from top view ?


----------



## iARDAs

Funny thing about the Corsair 800D

It doesnt matter If I place the bottom fan under the midplate, or on the very bottom as both configurations give me exact temperatures

Also it doesnt really matter If I place a fan under the midplate and 1 fan on the very bottom at the same time as well.


----------



## Darujhistan

*Many people are using the Bitfenix 200mm Spectre Pro fan. Although there are better fans, this one is very quiet and moves more air than the stock Corsair 200mm fan. Also, it has multiple mounting holes so you won't have to mod at all, and it comes is various colours of LED (or none at all). I have one in my 600T, but I will be removing it. The quiet is nice, but I prefer the better airflow I got with a nzxt 166 cfm fan.

I really like the 650D case. Congrats on a great choice.*

MERGATROID:

That fan ticks all the boxes from the review I saw, however It won't fit my case unless I move the HD cage to the centre, i'm gonna try try but might be tough to do with a non modular PSU. Not one of my best purchases I have to admit.

Pleased you thought it was quiet, as that's the most important thing for me.


----------



## Mergatroid

Are you sure that Bitfenix 200mm Spectre Pro fan won't fit? I know in the 600T and 650D it will fit (just barely, it actually touches the front drive bay). It's a 25mm thick fan I believe. The 30mm fans won't fit without modding, but the 25mm fans do (in the 600T and 650D).


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darujhistan*
> 
> That fan ticks all the boxes from the review I saw, however It won't fit my case unless I move the HD cage to the centre, i'm gonna try try but might be tough to do with a non modular PSU. Not one of my best purchases I have to admit.
> Pleased you thought it was quiet, as that's the most important thing for me.


The stock Corsair 200mm and the Spectre Pro are the same width. You don't have to move the HDD cage. Only fans like the CM Megaflows force you to move the HDD cage. I have the Spectre Pro in my 650D. It fit without any modding to the mounting holes.


----------



## Darujhistan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Are you sure that Bitfenix 200mm Spectre Pro fan won't fit? I know in the 600T and 650D it will fit (just barely, it actually touches the front drive bay). It's a 25mm thick fan I believe. The 30mm fans won't fit without modding, but the 25mm fans do (in the 600T and 650D).


Goddamn it! I read somewhere it didn't fit, so I moved the HD cage to the middle, and it's not sat properly either as it's being challenged for room by my non mod PSU cables. Still, it is done now; and I'd guess I'll get better intake flow with the cage in the middle, I have already removed the front grill.

Now to decide on a color scheme, I prefer blue, but my MOBO is red RAM is red, and the MOBO 'lights' etc are red, so it looks like i'm going red.


----------



## Darujhistan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> The stock Corsair 200mm and the Spectre Pro are the same width. You don't have to move the HDD cage. Only fans like the CM Megaflows force you to move the HDD cage. I have the Spectre Pro in my 650D. It fit without any modding to the mounting holes.


Yep, just found that out, i've moved the cage anyway, so I'll leave it as is.

I'm gonna get that fan and maybe a cheapish (£30) CPU cooler - I heard the CM EVO was good for that price, and fit this fan.

Any recommendations for replacing with the top and back fan, I'm gonna guess that they're not up to much.

Really I need a new PSU for noise and to tidy up the case, gonna get some braided cables too, but that's a project for next year.


----------



## Mergatroid

What type of cooler are you going with? If you decide on an H100, you will be using a couple of 120s, so you could look ahead and see what fans are recommended for the H100 over the stock fans (which are great but a little loud). If you're going to leave the top rad-free, another Spectre Pro fan would fit the bill.

I think you could leave the rear fan unless you want to upgrade it for aesthetics (LEDs or a funky looking fan). If you match top and front fans (with Spectre Pro fans in each spot), then the rear fan will just be adding more exhaust (although helping air to flow past the chipset and CPU areas) which will cause the case to be negative pressure, so it can lead to pulling dust into the case in areas not covered by a dust cover. Keeping the pressure neutral or positive is best, but if it's going to be negative then maybe try and make it as little negative as you can by not improving the rear fan, or keeping it turned down. If you're using an air cooler pushing air out the back of the case, then that may be an exception.


----------



## thenk83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1135062/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1134992/
> 
> I hope you guys like this


This is original. Dope as hell!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1135062/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1134992/
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you guys like this


Just saw this, nice!


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1135062/
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1134992/
> 
> I hope you guys like this


The Hulk looks like he is holding the GPU in this pic


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenk83*
> 
> This is original. Dope as hell!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Just saw this, nice!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> The Hulk looks like he is holding the GPU in this pic


Thank you guys





These are the UV pictures of the case.

It looks better than how it is in the pictures and the UV lights are purple. Not blue. My camera cant capture the purple color for some reason.


----------



## Oupavoc

Everyone please bare with me here. I know I have to add a few new owners to the main list. I'm just having some issues with the main OP not accepting changes. I have a few members looking into it. Thank you for your patience and sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## Zantrill

Just wanted to say how much I love my case. The 800D has not diapointed me. I'm on an H100 w/GT 15's, but my GPU is just air at moment, and still have great temps all over.


----------



## iARDAs

I heard your case also loves you back bro


----------



## Zantrill

it does, it even brings me coffee and the morning newspaper.


----------



## ironsurvivor




----------



## deundem

corsair<3


----------



## Bart

So many killer builds in this thread!! I made the right case choice I think with the 800D. Looks so funny with a tiny mobo in this behemoth:


----------



## Darujhistan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> What type of cooler are you going with? If you decide on an H100, you will be using a couple of 120s, so you could look ahead and see what fans are recommended for the H100 over the stock fans (which are great but a little loud). If you're going to leave the top rad-free, another Spectre Pro fan would fit the bill.
> I think you could leave the rear fan unless you want to upgrade it for aesthetics (LEDs or a funky looking fan). If you match top and front fans (with Spectre Pro fans in each spot), then the rear fan will just be adding more exhaust (although helping air to flow past the chipset and CPU areas) which will cause the case to be negative pressure, so it can lead to pulling dust into the case in areas not covered by a dust cover. Keeping the pressure neutral or positive is best, but if it's going to be negative then maybe try and make it as little negative as you can by not improving the rear fan, or keeping it turned down. If you're using an air cooler pushing air out the back of the case, then that may be an exception.


I'm gonna assume this was meant for me!

I keep hearing and reading bad reports over the Corsair CPU coolers, so I'm gonna pass. I'm probably going to go with this:

http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2012/11/30/sapphire-vapor-x-cpu/1

It's new, I have read one real good review so far, It will fit well with the blue motif i'm going with (despite red mobo and red RAM). Much cheaper too. I'm pretty sure it will fir in my 650d, depth is 16.5CM IIRC.

Yeah, I plan to fit the PROS's in the top and front, I was planning to leave the back fan, it makes no noise or anything, maybe change it later.

I have been very impressed so far with how little dust settles in this case.


----------



## ironsurvivor

I love my maximus IV gene, but i do wish i would have went with a full ATX instead of Micro. Just more expandability. There's always next build


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> So many killer builds in this thread!! I made the right case choice I think with the 800D. Looks so funny with a tiny mobo in this behemoth:


Stick a tube res (like a FRozenQ helix) horizontally below your mobo to make it really stand out







. Looking good so far


----------



## Dukman

Well me and my 800D have finally reached and understanding of sorts. We tolerate each other. :lol:

Many, many posts back I was dealing with some case temps that I didn't really care for, but finally got them worked out. And the pic that was requested (way back when) can finally get posted. I need to get better pictures and will when I get the new motherboard installed.



*Cooling changes from previous set up.*

Corsair H50 moved from top exhaust fans to rear intake fans.

Rear exhaust fan switched to intake, H50 installed wtih a push/pull set up.

All Corsair fans switched out with Prolimatech BV-12 and BV-14 fans.

Added 120mm Prolimatech fan to bottom tray.

Cleaned up wiring. Still more to do there, but that's a long term project.

Making the above changes made a real difference in temps. I saw a 4-6c drop in the drive cages and about a 7-8c drop in the main portion of the case.


----------



## Rakin

Looks good, but why did you de-grommetify the case?


----------



## Darujhistan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> I love my maximus IV gene, but i do wish i would have went with a full ATX instead of Micro. Just more expandability. There's always next build


My Gene V is the mobo I have ever owned, it's micro but I knew that, and I wouldn't change it, It really neatens the case, I'm not one for multi GPU'S either.


----------



## h3llkill3r

got my corsair 800d this week







now waiting for the case fans to arrive


----------



## Dukman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakin*
> 
> Looks good, but why did you de-grommetify the case?


Thank you. Stil not close to finished with this thing. It will always be an air cooled case, but I still need to finish sleeving alot stuff.

I pulled the grommets because they were breaking down/degrading. I would be working on the cabling and my hands would come away black; like they were covered with soot. Took me awhile to figure out it was the grommets causing that. So I pulled them.

I might order a replacement set. They do help to hid alot of things.


----------



## wanako

Quick question for you all. Can an 800D fit this MB: ASUS Z9PE-D8 WS Dual LGA 2011? I'm looking for a case that can fit it but still look professional and the 800D was my first choice, if not, any other suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Quick question for you all. Can an 800D fit this MB: ASUS Z9PE-D8 WS Dual LGA 2011? I'm looking for a case that can fit it but still look professional and the 800D was my first choice, if not, any other suggestions? Thanks.


I'm sure if you can fit an SR-2, you should have no issues w/ the Asus dual cpu mb











Will require a few modding though


----------



## Oupavoc

Everyone please bare with me here. I know I have to add a few new owners to the main list. I'm just having some issues with the main OP not accepting changes. I'm going to have to start from scratch. I have copied all the names down and now rebuilding the list. Thank you for your patience and sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Everyone please bare with me here. I know I have to add a few new owners to the main list. I'm just having some issues with the main OP not accepting changes. I'm going to have to start from scratch. I have copied all the names down and now rebuilding the list. Thank you for your patience and sorry for any inconvenience.


This is absolutely unacceptable Oupavoc!








Nah, I'm just messing with ya







Take your time, I'm sure everyone here will be understanding.


----------



## Oupavoc

*Ok everyone it should be all fixed now. I added whoever new pm me. All I ask of you is to double check the list to see if you name is there. If it's not I'm sorry just send me a pm and I'll fix that as soon as possible. Thank you*


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> *Ok everyone it should be all fixed now. I added whoever new pm me. All I ask of you is to double check the list to see if you name is there. If it's not I'm sorry just send me a pm and I'll fix that as soon as possible. Thank you*


my name changed from thealex132 to Alex132 awhile back .-.


----------



## Oupavoc

Fixed


----------



## morencyam

You sir are a gentleman and a scholar


----------



## YourPappyz

Can I join the club? I just recently purchased the 800D from FrozenCPU.com take a look at the pics here


----------



## wermad

Did you ask about converting the top to a 480mm?

Btw, with a little bit of effort and some tools you can easily make the bottom conversion. The paint is just a few rattle-can sprays away









Looks nice though


----------



## YourPappyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Did you ask about converting the top to a 480mm?
> Btw, with a little bit of effort and some tools you can easily make the bottom conversion. The paint is just a few rattle-can sprays away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice though


Thanks wermad







and no I was wanting the top panel to be untouched and remain black with red handles... I had them powder coat the handles red aswell.. once he sent me a photo when they got it back from the powder coaters I noticed the top was red, and the handle pieces were too. Reason I wanted the handles red was to offset the black top.. but after speaking with Joe he suggested to put black handles on top for no extra charge.. after thinking about it I decided to go with it and once it was all together I couldn't imagine it any other way. It turned out extremely nice and sexy and I thank Joe and FrozenCPU.com for swapping out the handles at no extra charge.

The end result turned out super sexy. The only modding I plan on doing myself possibly is adding black acrylic to the mid-rack and cutting out two 3/4 inch holes to run the tubing straight down to the 240mm rad instead of using the holes that already exist. Reasoning is so I don't have to use additional elbows and restrict flow any more than I have to. Inspiration to do this came from A.T.Watson. His 800D turned out super sexy.

FrozenCPU.com has a pair of candy red case handles if anyone is interested


----------



## wermad

It looks awesome non-the-less


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Fixed


Thanks


----------



## IDavidRawr

i figured out how to make a 2 min stealth cover for the obsidian 650d using command stripes and pliers, can anyone help with any other improvements?




although the back of my dvd drive is kind of pushed back


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IDavidRawr*
> 
> i figured out how to make a 2 min stealth cover for the obsidian 650d using command stripes and pliers, can anyone help with any other improvements?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although the back of my dvd drive is kind of pushed back


Did you follow a guide? If so, could you link it.


----------



## IDavidRawr

i kinda just winged it after i saw, replace the tape with command stripes they are so much easier to handle
http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/5100/case_smithing_the_stealth_optical_bay_drive/index1.html
looked easy because it is


----------



## deundem

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc040213rj9b.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc04011pnj1t.jpg


----------



## Sjp770

This my work in progress (aren't they all?) over at OCAU. 2nd EVGA GTX 680 Classified turns up this week!

HWLabs Black Ice GTX 560 mounted 100% inside an 800D


----------



## morencyam

Wow, impressive mod. That grill on top look really nice too


----------



## youngmanstyle

Corsair FTW!!!


----------



## battosaii

i just got my 800D today and id like to join the club but id like to ask a question about a 90x38mm fan i pulled out of an old Dell


i was thinking of putting it in the bottom dual hard drive tray as an intake as this case has a lack of intake


here when the face plate is on it has this small hole where the fan can pull air from


i looked up the model number and it says it does 120cfm at 53db
http://cpufans.ecrater.com/p/5000333/dell-j0531-w0101-fan-jmc


----------



## Dukman

That is an option if you never plan to have more than 4 drives.

What I did to improve airflow in my case was to first of all get rid off all the fans that came with the case. They just couldn't move enough air. I switched the rear exhaust fans to intake and added an additional fan to the bottom of the case just in front of the PSU. The top 3 fans I left as exhaust.

Case temps have been good ever since. Of course, it also helps that I am not running GPU's that are now more thermally efficient.


----------



## nerdybeat

Mild rebuild into my 650D. Upgraded CPU/mobo/RAM, and re wire managed. This case still cleans up realll nice!


----------



## TenOhms

new member checking in! my 800D


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TenOhms*
> 
> new member checking in! my 800D
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really like that paint job. Did you paint it yourself? And what's with the big square hole in the midplate?


----------



## TenOhms

Yep painted myself, was my first and only, so far, time painting anything. Was really nervous but I'm really happy with how it came out. The hole is for a 240 rad I mounted there and needed air to go through


----------



## Bart

Great job on the paint man!!







Even more impressive on the first try! Dumb question, but I'm guessing by the pics that it's UV reactive paint? What paint did you use?


----------



## TenOhms

yep UV reactive so the paint and tubes glow with my UV cathodes







I used rustoleum flourescent yellow


----------



## maverick777

Joining the club. It's been awhile since I built a computer, but I chose the 550D after eyeing it for most of 2012.

The innards


The finished product


----------



## Derko1

Quick question! I am looking at getting this case and would be moving from a HAF-922 that is pretty cramped and no ideally set up right now.

I would like for the most part to just transfer everything over, will I be able to fit everything in a similar style to how I have it set up now? Obviously the 360 rad would be inside, What about the two other 120mm rads? Will they fit in the same spots? I've seen that those intakes are 140mm, not sure if it has holes for 120mm though.

*What it's like right now inside:*



*Older pic of the outside:*


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quick question! I am looking at getting this case and would be moving from a HAF-922 that is pretty cramped and no ideally set up right now.
> I would like for the most part to just transfer everything over, will I be able to fit everything in a similar style to how I have it set up now? Obviously the 360 rad would be inside, What about the two other 120mm rads? Will they fit in the same spots? I've seen that those intakes are 140mm, not sure if it has holes for 120mm though.
> *What it's like right now inside:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Older pic of the outside:*


I think you could make it work almost identical to that. The rear fan has 140mm and 120mm mounts. And I do think there would be enough space between the HDD cage and the PSU to fit the other 120mm radiator.


----------



## andi1971

hello everybody i have a question . i just won a corsair 800d (community choice awards) i was thinking about a nice fm2 built ,i hsvr heard thst this case has airflow problems and is not that good for aircooling ,so my question is this should i watercool or am i gonna be ok on air ?


----------



## morencyam

Ideally, this is a watercooling case. But there are ways to improve airflow if you are staying on air. I turned my rear fan around to be intake and added a 120mm intake fan in the middle three 5.25" bays. Adding another intake fan in front of the PSU as intake, along with the 140mm midpanel fan blowing into the main chamber, could also help too. Then have the three 120mm on the roof as exhaust. That should provide decent airflow. I was only on air for a short time before I could gather all my watercooling gear. I was had a minor overclock at the time, only had the stock cpu cooler, and never had any problems with high temps.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andi1971*
> 
> hello everybody i have a question . i just won a corsair 800d (community choice awards) i was thinking about a nice fm2 built ,i hsvr heard thst this case has airflow problems and is not that good for aircooling ,so my question is this should i watercool or am i gonna be ok on air ?


Hey Andi

Congrats on winning the case









Corsair 800D is hell of a case. I also owned one for 6 months but sold it yesterday and switched to a Corsair 500R.

MY GPU temp dropped around 15 degrees and my CPU dropped around 10.

Corsair 800D is indeed a mediocre case when talking about airflow.

Everything else is exceptional though.


----------



## andi1971

thanks for the quick response thats good to know that i can stay on air ......thanks again


----------



## andi1971

man if i watercool this thing i would be really temted to put my FX setup in this and just build something else with the azza 9000........


----------



## andi1971

and thanks i was surprised ..first time i ever won anything and to get something that cool and usefull ....cant wait to have it in my house...lol


----------



## morencyam

It is a great watercooling case. I modded mine and have a 480 in the roof and 240 in the bottom chamber. I could have probably fit a 360 down there now that I look at it. CPU never gets over 65C and GPUs never go over 45C with ambient around 21C

also,edit your previous posts instead of making news one to avoid the triple posts


----------



## andi1971

cool... thanks for all the info guys


----------



## TenshiPL




----------



## nordicsebba

-dumb-


----------



## Dukman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Ideally, this is a watercooling case. But there are ways to improve airflow if you are staying on air. I turned my rear fan around to be intake and added a 120mm intake fan in the middle three 5.25" bays. Adding another intake fan in front of the PSU as intake, along with the 140mm midpanel fan blowing into the main chamber, could also help too. Then have the three 120mm on the roof as exhaust. That should provide decent airflow. I was only on air for a short time before I could gather all my watercooling gear. I was had a minor overclock at the time, only had the stock cpu cooler, and never had any problems with high temps.


I'm running air cooled with exactly the set up you just described. Rear 120mm as intake, top 3 as exhaust Added 120mm to bottom in front of PSU and added 120mm to lower drive cage. Prior to this I was n't impressed with the ambient case temps. After the change I saw a noticeable drop in temperatures.

I replaced all the 140mm Corsair fans with Prolimatech Pro-BV14 fans and added Prolimatech Pro-BV12's as the rear and bottom intakes. Top and lower drive cage fans are Coolermasters, but I'll replace them with Prolimatech fans when they die. It seems that the Coolermaster do not like being suspended like that.


----------



## WhiteRice

This thread needs more 550D...


----------



## Leetbix

Can you Sign me up Loving My 800D

Had it for nearly 2 years and am saving up to put it underwater


----------



## Skazzy

Hello guys, new here and I wanted to ask the owners of Corsair Obsidian 550D if there is a solution for a superficial scratch on the front of the case's platic with the glossy piano finish. Don't know how I got to scratch it, can be barely be seen, it is somehow middle de-colored, but it makes me nuts.
And to be on-topic, below are some pics with my system-no gpu thou, my 6850 toxic edition died just when I've put it in the new system.


----------



## Guerrilladawg

To you 550D owners, did Corsair fix the rattle (side pandel)? I was looking at newegg and some users reported that issue several months ago (around april 2012)


----------



## Skazzy

Didn't notice any rattling on the side panels. I have the stock fans.


----------



## Guerrilladawg

Yeah, I was looking at newegg and some users reported rattle and vibration buzzing on the front door


----------



## maverick777

I have not had any rattling issues with my front panel. Although I'm using Corsair AF120 fans instead of the stock ones. Not sure if that makes a difference.

The case is absolutely silent and I'm a stickler for fan noise. I can actually hear the slight fan noise coming from my monitors now that my tower is so silent.


----------



## Guerrilladawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverick777*
> 
> I have not had any rattling issues with my front panel. Although I'm using Corsair AF120 fans instead of the stock ones. Not sure if that makes a difference.
> The case is absolutely silent and I'm a stickler for fan noise. I can actually hear the slight fan noise coming from my monitors now that my tower is so silent.


That sounds awesome.

I have a small room atm and when I enter it, I instantly hear my CM Storm Trooper. It's like a mini airplane and it's really annoying when i'm not gaming and just browsing the internet.


----------



## Skazzy

No one knows how to "repair" those mild scratches on the front glossy plastic?


----------



## maverick777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guerrilladawg*
> 
> That sounds awesome.
> I have a small room atm and when I enter it, I instantly hear my CM Storm Trooper. It's like a mini airplane and it's really annoying when i'm not gaming and just browsing the internet.


So it turns out it wasn't fan noise from the LCD's, but the hum from the back lighting. Apparently when LCD's are dimmed, it can cause the back light to emit a hum. I set the brightness back up to 95 on both my LCD's and the hum disappeared. Anything below 95 and it hums (I had it set to 50 before).

So now I can use my computer in almost total silence if it wasn't for the mini fridge I have in another corner. I previously used a CM Stacker 830 for maximum airflow and know what it's like to have a loud case. Having a silent case is very refreshing and immensely enjoyable.


----------



## johnnyw

Few pics of my 650D rig ( sry about bad quality, my room has so poor lighting and my cheap pocket cam dont really cope with that







)


----------



## gezer

I just got a 2nd hand 800D and I love it! Its huge! I do have to get a SATA upgrade kit though, and 2 of the front covers are missing, which won't be too bad if I put a dvd drive and fan controller.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Dude just ask corsair for free usb 3.0 and sata 3 6gbps upgrade


----------



## wonderwall

I'm new this furums.


----------



## vicyo

where is the psu? .-.


----------



## wonderwall

Oh my English is not good
It's out side of the case ,i'm finding information for modify 800d. ^^


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderwall*
> 
> Oh my English is not good
> It's out side of the case ,i'm finding information for modify 800d. ^^


You should check out wermad's modded 800D build. He also had a 480mm radiator in the bottom and removed the HDD cage and put the PSU there.
Great looking build, BTW. Do you have anymore pictures? I'd like to see how you connected that bottom radiator to the rest of the loop. Just looking at the pictures I can't seem to figure it out lol I'm assuming you modded the side panel as well to accommodate the bottom radiator fans?


----------



## gezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Dude just ask corsair for free usb 3.0 and sata 3 6gbps upgrade


Are they free upgrades? Cuz on their site its 10 bucks, and shipping to Europe will cost me 30 bucks total.

My case already has USB3 ports but lacks SATA 6Gb/s kit, do I actually need it though? I will place my hdds in these and I heard hdds don't saturate a 6Gbps port. It would be useful for SSDs but I don't wanna waste a slot to my SSD so I put it just on top of the hot swap bays.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gezer*
> 
> Are they free upgrades? Cuz on their site its 10 bucks, and shipping to Europe will cost me 30 bucks total.
> My case already has USB3 ports but lacks SATA 6Gb/s kit, do I actually need it though? I will place my hdds in these and I heard hdds don't saturate a 6Gbps port. It would be useful for SSDs but I don't wanna waste a slot to my SSD so I put it just on top of the hot swap bays.


If you're in the US, they'll send if for free if you ask the right ppl (usually a manufacturer rep via the forums). Unfortunately, since you're in Europe, I doubt they will offer this for free; they may possibly offer the item for free and burden you with the shipping overseas. It don't hurt to ask.

I did get my usb 3.0 and sata 6gb upgrade parts from Corsair for free (granted they're not too far from me) a year and a half ago when I had my 800D. Though, the sata iii had issues and i had to get a second functioning one sent again (free via rma).

They have great customer service and they will try to accommodate the customer as best as possible but they cannot turn water in to wine







. It don't hurt to ask what your options are.

Good luck,

-wermad


----------



## MerkageTurk

I am in London, United Kingdom

just use CorsairGeorge on the forums i believe he shall help.


----------



## CarMelo88

My build so far.. I posted it months back.. just have a few questions:

When i get some cash I was wanting ot take out the HDD cage so my 200mm fan can blow the fresh air in. But then where would I put my SSD? Could i mount it to the case with Velcro?

Also, I sold my HD 6950 so running off HD 4000, anyone have suggestions for what I could buy in a couple months time? Thinking about GTX 670, but would like other oppions for if ishould wait for a newer generation orwhat?


----------



## Leetbix

How is there no talk about the 900D on here

http://www.pcper.com/news/Cases-and-Cooling/Corsair-Releases-Kraken-900D-Engulfs-All

I want one now


----------



## pvt.joker

it's all over in the News section.. and I do mean all over. That thing looks super sexy and beastly!


----------



## gezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> If you're in the US, they'll send if for free if you ask the right ppl (usually a manufacturer rep via the forums). Unfortunately, since you're in Europe, I doubt they will offer this for free; they may possibly offer the item for free and burden you with the shipping overseas. It don't hurt to ask.
> 
> I did get my usb 3.0 and sata 6gb upgrade parts from Corsair for free (granted they're not too far from me) a year and a half ago when I had my 800D. Though, the sata iii had issues and i had to get a second functioning one sent again (free via rma).
> 
> They have great customer service and they will try to accommodate the customer as best as possible but they cannot turn water in to wine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It don't hurt to ask what your options are.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> -wermad


I will try that but not holding my breath. If I only will use those sata connections for hdds, the upgrade kit won't be much needed right? And thanks for the reply!









Btw 900D looks like a beast! But I don't regret my 800D purchase last week.


----------



## nerdybeat

George,

You may be completely burned out on the interwebs after your Reddit AMA, but I want to say it is very awesome that you went and did that. The 900D is going to be a beast, and the company seems to be going in the right direction in almost every aspect. Congrats on the completion and announcement of the new case. I completely love every Corsair component I have ever had, and the one that gave me issues was taken care of appropriately. Thanks!


----------



## Snuckie7

Halp guys, I think my front panel headers might be defective.

So what happens is, after I shut down my computer, it starts back up immediately as if I'd restarted instead (and no I didn't click the wrong button).

What also happens is that the computer will turn on by itself as soon as it gets power, which is usually when I flip the PSU switch.

I've narrowed the problem down to the positive PWRLED cable. As soon as I plug it in to the matching pin on my motherboard, the problems start happening.

Is there a fix for this, or should I just get a new front panel?


----------



## Bezna

I love my 800D... amazing case imo.
I thought it was a monster when I first saw it....
Now looking at the 900D... Corsair just blew my mind!


----------



## onevoicewild

My first case mod Bender a 2 year old 800 D


----------



## Bezna

Great job! Very unique!!!


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> My first case mod Bender a 2 year old 800 D


How to spoil a great chassis


----------



## Bezna

BTW , I pm'ed thread starter for joinin the Obsidian Club.... is that all I needed to do to join?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> How to spoil a great chassis


My thoughts exactly when I saw that. I've seen a lot of mods that are way overdone and just look bad, but this one is right up near the top of the list
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vio2700k*
> 
> BTW , I pm'ed thread starter for joinin the Obsidian Club.... is that all I needed to do to join?


You don't need to PM him at all. Just post a picture in this thread and you'll be added when the OP has time


----------



## Bezna




----------



## morencyam

very nice looking build. Cables are very clean and organized. You can also join the Water Cooling Club (link in my sig) with that H100. And the "rate my cables" thread for a rating of your mire management, which, as I already mention, is very nice. The only thing I would do is either sleeve your cables or get some pre-sleeved extensions, probably red or black to match everything else:thumb:


----------



## onevoicewild

Thanks guys that was what I was going for. And people said there were haters on this site. Please send me the preferred configurations list so we can all build our rigs the same.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> Thanks guys that was what I was going for. And people said there were haters on this site. Please send me the preferred configurations list so we can all build our rigs the same.


I think it's awesome and for all the haters just tell 'em "Bite my shiny metal ass!"









Maybe I should do a Hypno Toad mod to better control everyone's opinions across the internets, lol.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> My first case mod Bender a 2 year old 800
> Snip!!!


Very original...nothing like it. Dont listen to the haters








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vio2700k*
> 
> BTW , I pm'ed thread starter for joinin the Obsidian Club.... is that all I needed to do to join?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> You don't need to PM him at all. Just post a picture in this thread and you'll be added when the OP has time


Yes! that's the fastest way to be added!

If you check the Original Post it clearly states to PM me to be added and have proof (pictures) or you wouldn't be added. There's to much posting to keep up in the thread for me to know who's a new owner or not.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> My first case mod Bender a 2 year old 800 D
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey, that looks pretty sweet. First time? Great job man. Well done!!


----------



## onevoicewild

solsamuri That made me laugh out loud! thanks guys I needed that. Hey I laugh looking at it too. But I like it. This wasn't planed It just sort of happened And it's definitely over the top but I enjoyed a beautiful Classy 800D for 2 years and it was time for something crazy. This is the great thing about our hobby is all the diversity and I like classy too but this wasn't that. Maybe on my 900 D I can't wait.


----------



## liberato87

OBSIDIAN 800D R.O.G. EDITION


----------



## KaRLiToS

Good job man


----------



## onevoicewild

Liberato that's a beautiful rig you have built. I am wondering what all the red and white lines above your power supply is on the lower left? that looks cool but from the pic it's hard to tell what's going on there. very Awesome build. Oh and don't worry about you English because us American's can't speak English either - Ha ha


----------



## liberato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Good job man


thank you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> Liberato that's a beautiful rig you have built. I am wondering what all the red and white lines above your power supply is on the lower left? that looks cool but from the pic it's hard to tell what's going on there. very Awesome build. Oh and don't worry about you English because us American's can't speak English either - Ha ha


lol. thank you I'm happy you appreciate my job.

it is a sticker that comes with the mainboard, so I made a "ROG midplate"


----------



## onevoicewild

that looks so cool. I like your stuff man. thanks for the answer, that had me scratching my head wondering.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

How is the corsair 800d for just air cooling? I'm in the market for a new case, but I'd like this case to last 7 years at least. I'd go with a Fractal Design Define XL 2, but that doesn't have a side window.

would you recommend the 800d for just air cooling? I was thinking of this or the switch 810, but was leaning more towards the 800d


----------



## MerkageTurk

900D


----------



## onevoicewild

I,ve heard the 800d isn't a good air cooling case? My processor is one the whimpy side and I have a ridiculous amount of fans so mine runs real cool. I just love this case though it is set up so well to work on. performance.pcs.com
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=103_1017&zenid=42302906d3da8fce7917f7e6d7096da5

Has modified 800d's with predrilled windows with various size fan holes and window tints for just a little more, check it out


----------



## Biggu

i seriously want a 900D now. That is absolutely awesome!!!

heres a few new shots with my second monitor that arrived and my new speakers!


----------



## onevoicewild

Biggu - I know what you mean about the 900. That's 1 serious rig you have. If I'd of had the money I would have chose a lot of the same parts. That looks great. I can't wait to see what you will do with a 900!


----------



## TomSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> i seriously want a 900D now. That is absolutely awesome!!!
> 
> heres a few new shots with my second monitor that arrived and my new speakers!


Really nice man. Good clean setup, nothing over the top. Some fittings for the PSU divider where the pipes meet at the bulkhead would probrably be all I'd do to it if it were mine. Props!


----------



## dezmick

Hi: i am thinking about getting a Corsair 650 D, but i am not sure how good of an air cooled case it is comparred to a Silverstone FT02, just wanting to know if it would be able to keep this stuff cool. If I am using an Antec H20 920 or a Corsair H80I to cool the cpu

ASUS Maximus V FORMULA
EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW 2GB x 2
CORSAIR AX860i
Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz
CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Black
CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Red
Corsair Force Series GT 120 GB
Western Digital WD Black 1TB

I love my FT02, but i am thinking of building another CPU for gaming and wanted to save a little money on the case, since i really like the 650 D that was my obvious choice, but if it will not cool good enough i will just have to spend the extra money on another FT02. Thanks: Mick


----------



## onevoicewild

maybe this will help - from what I read this case has very good air flow .http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1596/7/

This was from another review.


----------



## Jesibel

Is your build the same or have you changed it?
I have some tips if you are interested


----------



## RickyFromVegas

Just received 550D in the mail. Can't wait to put this together. Will post again when fully built and cleaned up.


----------



## mxthunder




----------



## Jesibel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickyFromVegas*
> 
> Just received 550D in the mail. Can't wait to put this together. Will post again when fully built and cleaned up.


How did the assembly go?


----------



## RickyFromVegas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesibel*
> 
> How did the assembly go?


Well, 140mm Noctua fan I ordered doesn't fit the rear exhaust port. I'm going to have to mount it from the outside, or put a 120 in the rear, and move the 140 elsewhere, even though I'm not really sure where.

I'll have to do some tinkering with it a bit more and draft up the best possible airflow.

p.s. I realllllllllly love the case. Noise level with just the stock fans are so much quieter than any case I ever owned (they were all $50 or less mid cases)


----------



## maverick777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickyFromVegas*
> 
> Well, 140mm Noctua fan I ordered doesn't fit the rear exhaust port. I'm going to have to mount it from the outside, or put a 120 in the rear, and move the 140 elsewhere, even though I'm not really sure where.
> 
> I'll have to do some tinkering with it a bit more and draft up the best possible airflow.
> 
> p.s. I realllllllllly love the case. Noise level with just the stock fans are so much quieter than any case I ever owned (they were all $50 or less mid cases)


Why didn't the 140mm Noctua fit? Was it the placement of the screw holes or the size?


----------



## RickyFromVegas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverick777*
> 
> Why didn't the 140mm Noctua fit? Was it the placement of the screw holes or the size?


It turns out the rear fan mount casing was dented, and didn't allow me to put anything other than a 120mm fan.
I popped the dent out, and now P14 fits perfectly. A bit snug as well. No chance or moving, really.

Replaced all the stock fans with Noctua fans and the rig is running very quiet and distraction-free.


----------



## CTM Audi

Im thinking of grabbing a 550D to cut down on the noise from my HAF XB.

Will a 2x120mm rad fit in the front of the case, if the bottom 5.25 bay area is cut? I dont have HDDs, just SSDs, and dont need a disk drive, so just a dual bay res/pump. Want to get a XSPC RX240 with push/pull. With the tubbing on the bottom, it looks like it should fit from pictures, but want to make sure before ordering.


----------



## Derko1

Hello!

I'm looking at buying an 800D soon and I know that the new one will be coming out very soon... but $350 for the new one is too much for me. So I will still be getting the 800D and was wondering if you guys think that it will go lower in price by the time that the new one comes out?

Right now it's at it's 2nd lowest price since it's been released. $244... Any chance it might go lower?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I'm looking at buying an 800D soon and I know that the new one will be coming out very soon... but $350 for the new one is too much for me. So I will still be getting the 800D and was wondering if you guys think that it will go lower in price by the time that the new one comes out?
> 
> Right now it's at it's 2nd lowest price since it's been released. $244... Any chance it might go lower?


It might go down a little bit, but I doubt it will go any lower than $200, if it even goes that low. If you aren't going to use the hotswap bays regularly, swaping in and out hdds, you might try looking for a 700D. It's the exact same case minus the hotswap bays and window. When I bought my 700D, it was on sale at Microcenter for something like $180, after mail in rebate, and came with the 800D windowed side panel for $0.01


----------



## Derko1

I've looked around for the 700D and have found no place that sells them.









I think I might just pull the trigger... will do a mini upgrade to my WC set up in the process also. So yea.


----------



## Derko1

Sorry for double posting... but I just wanted to bump the thread up to get an answer.

So I just bought the case (800D) and will receive it later this week... I was wondering if even the case I get will need to get the SATA and USB upgrade? I'm not sure if this is mainly an older revision and the newer made ones come with it already or not?

Thanks!


----------



## tiran

Finally completed...


----------



## Bezna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Sorry for double posting... but I just wanted to bump the thread up to get an answer.
> 
> So I just bought the case (800D) and will receive it later this week... I was wondering if even the case I get will need to get the SATA and USB upgrade? I'm not sure if this is mainly an older revision and the newer made ones come with it already or not?
> 
> Thanks!


I bought mine in Dec 2011 and it came already with usb3 and sata upgrades. Where did u order it from again?


----------



## Leetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiran*
> 
> Finally completed...


Hey tiran

Love the build, was just wanting to know what fittings you used on the mid plate, looks very neat and awesome


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vio2700k*
> 
> I bought mine in Dec 2011 and it came already with usb3 and sata upgrades. Where did u order it from again?


Bought it from Amazon.

Awesome build above!!! Where did you get the fan controller? I hate the knobs and lights that some of them come with, that looks very cool and classy.


----------



## thelude

Got my last month for $190 (sweet a$$ deal sans rebate). Just did the hard drive removal mod. If any one needs some tips just ask.


----------



## thelude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Sorry for double posting... but I just wanted to bump the thread up to get an answer.
> 
> So I just bought the case (800D) and will receive it later this week... I was wondering if even the case I get will need to get the SATA and USB upgrade? I'm not sure if this is mainly an older revision and the newer made ones come with it already or not?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, the new case will come with both upgrades. Sata 6g has one pcb board. And the USB 3.0 has the pass through. Maybe they will have an internal header adapter in the future. The pass through is kinda stupid.


----------



## tiran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leetbix*
> 
> Hey tiran
> 
> Love the build, was just wanting to know what fittings you used on the mid plate, looks very neat and awesome


Hi...

They are 2 bitspower pass through and 3 bitspower silver shining...and there is a black one there too underneath...


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelude*
> 
> Yes, the new case will come with both upgrades. Sata 6g has one pcb board. And the USB 3.0 has the pass through. Maybe they will have an internal header adapter in the future. The pass through is kinda stupid.


Awesome! My case comes Tuesday, so I can't wait to start transferring stuff in.


----------



## CTM Audi

My 550D came yesterday, build will start later today.


----------



## pvt.joker

anybody that's done a bottom/power supply area cover on the 700/800D have any recommendations? I'm tired of looking at my psu and wires down there..


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> anybody that's done a bottom/power supply area cover on the 700/800D have any recommendations? I'm tired of looking at my psu and wires down there..


Recommendations on what? What material to use? When I bought my 700D I got a windowed panel with it so I cut up the solid side panel and used that. Doesn't case any interference with the window screws. It's running the entire length of the case. Coldzero also sell some if you don't want to make one.
EDIT: looking back, it actually is the length of the case. Haven't seen it in so long I forgot lol


----------



## pvt.joker

i guess it's a matter of keeping it in place that i'm having a hard time coming up with ideas.. i can cut something to fit, just haven't come up with any decent ideas to hold it in place. something a lil better than just double sided tape...


----------



## morencyam

I drilled three holes along the top of the plate. Then drilled three corresponding holes on the small lip on the side of the mid plate and tapped them with a 4-40 tap and just used three 4-40 screws. It holds just fine and doesn't really rattle at all. Plus using screws makes it easily removable.


----------



## CTM Audi

For anyone else that was curious about fitting a rad in the front of a 550D, I cut out the bottom of the 5.25 bay. There is now room for a 360 rad in the front if you dont need the drive bays, or a 240 plus the ability to use three bays. Width wise, there is 140mm, which is enough for a 70mm rad + 2x35mm fans, so basically any fan/rad setup would fit.

Im going to be getting the Raystorm RX240 kit shortly, mounting the RX240 push/pull in the front, with the dual 5.25 bay res/pump, and a fan controller up top.

Takes about 5 minutes with a dremel and the right blade to cut out the bottom of the bay area, and if you leave the back portion of it, it doesnt effect the rigidity of the case. Took me about a half an hour since I have crappy cheap blades that kept braking.

Ill have pics uploaded tomorrow.


----------



## vicyo

Small mod i made on my 700D:

Since i got pretty annoyed when people kept asking where i bought a "corsair PC", i removed the front logo and laser engraved a new one


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicyo*
> 
> Small mod i made on my 700D:
> 
> Since i got pretty annoyed when people kept asking where i bought a "corsair PC", i removed the front logo and laser engraved a new one


Nice mod!


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicyo*
> 
> Small mod i made on my 700D:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since i got pretty annoyed when people kept asking where i bought a "corsair PC", i removed the front logo and laser engraved a new one


Very nice! That window and vent look really nice too. I've always wanted to get a new panel and cut a new window. Just never got around to it


----------



## Pauliesss

Hello guys, just a quick question.

Did anyone here replaced the stock Corsair 20mm front and top fans on 650D with *BITFENIX Spectre 200x200x20mm* ? Is this even possible ?

I just need to know if they will fit without any case modding.

Thanks.


----------



## Mergatroid

I can't say about the top fan, but lots of people have used Spectre Pro fans for the front of both the 650D and 600T. You can't use a 25mm thick 200mm fan in the top of the 600T, but I'm not sure about the top of the 650D.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss*
> 
> Hello guys, just a quick question.
> 
> Did anyone here replaced the stock Corsair 20mm front and top fans on 650D with *BITFENIX Spectre 200x200x20mm* ? Is this even possible ?
> 
> I just need to know if they will fit without any case modding.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes it's possible.


----------



## TenshiPL




----------



## iWorkAtStaples

Sign me up.


----------



## onevoicewild

I don't know if you got an answer on your fan question? I found this on the front fan. http://www.overclock.net/t/1274549/corsair-650d-front-fan-with-140mm-cougar-or-200mm

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038496786&postcount=9

On the top fan 1 guy said fit both spectre pro with no mode and another 1 said he had to go with the standard model 200mm

I don't have this case so good luck, I have an 140mm spec pro and I like it but 200mm fans are great, I'd use them everywhere if I could.


----------



## Oupavoc

Updated the OP with new members and made a spot for the anticipated 900D case! SOOO who's getting one


----------



## Mergatroid

^ That's really an awesome case.

Great job George.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Updated the OP with new members and made a spot for the anticipated 900D case! SOOO who's getting one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I plan on getting one. I'll be using it air-cooled for about a year, and when the funds are available I'll be making a full WC loop next year. ;]


----------



## liberato87

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_3237_modificato-2b4s7u.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_3238_modificato-1x8srt.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=1-img_3214gpsll.jpg 

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=1-img_3239_modificatoqts8l.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_3218_modificato-11xsvg.jpg



http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_3233_modificato-1m4spz.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_3225_modificato-1v5sny.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_3222_modificato-1mysmi.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=1-img_3242_modificatopasop.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=1-img_3241-001_modifiajs7i.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_3244_modificato-1jqs0g.jpg


----------



## Sazexa

Pretty nice, Liberato.

Which case did you use? Corsair 650D, 700D or 800D?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Pretty nice, Liberato.
> 
> Which case did you use? Corsair 650D, 700D or 800D?


Looks like an 800d. A very nice looking 800d at that


----------



## liberato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Pretty nice, Liberato.
> 
> Which case did you use? Corsair 650D, 700D or 800D?


Thank you








800d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Looks like an 800d. A very nice looking 800d at that


You re right








Thank you


----------



## Oupavoc

Very nice man








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Pretty nice, Liberato.
> 
> Which case did you use? Corsair 650D, 700D or 800D?


800D


----------



## fasttracker440

Hi all first time posting on any kind of forums so bear with me. I currently have a corsair 600t with a xspc 240 in the top and a phoyba 200 in a push pull config. It works fine for my old i7 920 at 4.0 Ghz and EVGA GTX 670SC idle temps on cpu 40s and gpu mid 30s under prime load low 60s and unigen loop for 1 hr vid gets to 60 all is good with that. with prim and unigen same time only get to mid 60s on vid and low 70s on cpu this is with fans all at half or lower on fan controler. My question is i just got the new Asrock z77 extreme11 MB with a I5 3570k and another EVGA GTX 670 SC. I would like to upgrade my case to the 800D but i am not to sure if there is a spot for my current 200mm rad and if thoes 2 rads will be enough I am going to overclock the cpu as much as it will go same with vids should i slam a 360 someplace in there will there be room for a push pull in the top with that board or should i just get 2/3 new rads compleatly dont realy want to do that but i can just in case i will link to all the items i currently have for my LC i sure most of you all know them buy heart but just in case. See what this opens up thank you all in advance
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12103/ex-rad-186/Phobya_Xtreme_200mm_Radiator_Silverstone_Cooler_Master_Yate_Loon.html?id=r4xEhLw2&mv_pc=145
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15545/fan-971/BitFenix_Spectre_Pro_200mm_Fan_-_Green_LED_BFF-LPRO-20025G-RP.html?id=r4xEhLw2&mv_pc=148
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14327/ex-rad-315/XSPC_EX240_Dual_120mm_Low_Profile_Split_Fin_Radiator.html?id=r4xEhLw2&mv_pc=150
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swaphdcpuwab.html
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10038/ex-res-161/


----------



## vicyo

My updated 700D


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicyo*
> 
> My updated 700D
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Beautiful! So clean. I love the custom side panel and logo on the front panel. Only thing that I'd change is the tubing for some new crystal clear tubes. Duralene is the most reliable I've heard.


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Beautiful! So clean. I love the custom side panel and logo on the front panel. Only thing that I'd change is the tubing for some new crystal clear tubes. Duralene is the most reliable I've heard.


Thanks!
I have plans to use either black or white tubing. But the semi-invisible tubing is a nice idea, however it's hard to find some REAL crystal clear tubing where I live. Tygon and durelene are overpriced in brazil and the ones avaliable have the plasticize issues.


----------



## King Lycan

Wow very sexy 700D makes me want one


----------



## d3mifiend

Here's mine, its my first build. Nothing flash, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3mifiend*
> 
> Here's mine, its my first build. Nothing flash, but I'm happy with it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice and clean









always wished my oc formular wasn't so bling and the 700d had proper cable management features


----------



## d3mifiend

Thanks vicyo









Yeah the goal was to have simple, clean and practical.


----------



## pukka83

1.jpg 1783k .jpg file


2.jpg 1912k .jpg file


3.jpg 2144k .jpg file


4.jpg 2384k .jpg file


5.jpg 1899k .jpg file


Hi There........What does everyone think??


----------



## Mariusz803

i think we should not have to download the pictures to view them


----------



## pukka83

sorry.........1st time poster here...ooooops


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Add me to the club. I just picked up 4 Corsair Obsidian 550D's today.


----------



## pukka83

Hope this is better


----------



## Oupavoc

Very nice everyone


----------



## pukka83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Very nice everyone


Why thank-you:thumb:


----------



## Mariusz803

white tubing in black case, always looks sleek, nice work.
any plans on interior lighting?


----------



## pukka83

thanks....went for white lighting inside...what would you recommend??? Help greatly appreciated


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

800d still chugging along housing my components!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> Hi all first time posting on any kind of forums so bear with me. I currently have a corsair 600t with a xspc 240 in the top and a phoyba 200 in a push pull config. It works fine for my old i7 920 at 4.0 Ghz and EVGA GTX 670SC idle temps on cpu 40s and gpu mid 30s under prime load low 60s and unigen loop for 1 hr vid gets to 60 all is good with that. with prim and unigen same time only get to mid 60s on vid and low 70s on cpu this is with fans all at half or lower on fan controler. My question is i just got the new Asrock z77 extreme11 MB with a I5 3570k and another EVGA GTX 670 SC. I would like to upgrade my case to the 800D but i am not to sure if there is a spot for my current 200mm rad and if thoes 2 rads will be enough I am going to overclock the cpu as much as it will go same with vids should i slam a 360 someplace in there will there be room for a push pull in the top with that board or should i just get 2/3 new rads compleatly dont realy want to do that but i can just in case i will link to all the items i currently have for my LC i sure most of you all know them buy heart but just in case. See what this opens up thank you all in advance
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12103/ex-rad-186/Phobya_Xtreme_200mm_Radiator_Silverstone_Cooler_Master_Yate_Loon.html?id=r4xEhLw2&mv_pc=145
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15545/fan-971/BitFenix_Spectre_Pro_200mm_Fan_-_Green_LED_BFF-LPRO-20025G-RP.html?id=r4xEhLw2&mv_pc=148
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14327/ex-rad-315/XSPC_EX240_Dual_120mm_Low_Profile_Split_Fin_Radiator.html?id=r4xEhLw2&mv_pc=150
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swaphdcpuwab.html
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10038/ex-res-161/
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey bud. This is the Obsidian thread. You should be posting that in the Corsair Graphite 600T thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club

Nice build though.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Ok, forgive me if this is going to sound stupid, but this is the first time I've used the Corsair Obsidian 550D case. I've installed a 280 radiator and 2 fans on the top part of the case, and I'm wondering if you have to keep the top lid off of the case to get proper air flow. By the looks of it, I believe you do, but I didn't know if there was enough of a gap that you could put the lid back on it. Assuming you can't, is there (or has anyone developed) sort of a "High Hat" that extends like 1" above the height of the case that has vent holes all the way around it and a flat top (so dust doesn't get in and it looks like the rest of the top of the case) that will fit in that rectangle?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> I would like to upgrade my case to the 800D but i am not to sure if there is a spot for my current 200mm rad and if thoes 2 rads will be enough I am going to overclock the cpu as much as it will go same with vids should i slam a 360 someplace in there will there be room for a push pull in the top with that board or should i just get 2/3 new rads compleatly dont realy want to do that but i can just in case i will link to all the items i currently have for my LC i sure most of you all know them buy heart but just in case. See what this opens up thank you all in advance


There is nowhere to mount the 200mm rad in the 800D. You would have to replace it with a 360 to put in the roof of the case. Push+pull should fit but might be a little tight around the 8-pin connector. You could mod the bottom of the case to fit the 240 rad as well.


----------



## Contra82

My corsair 800D, going to install blue lights sometime this week


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Contra82*
> 
> My corsair 800D, going to install blue lights sometime this week


Why pick a specific color?

Get something like the NZXT Hue! It's cheap, and supports RGB, so you can make any color you want at any time. ;]


----------



## Contra82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Why pick a specific color?
> 
> Get something like the NZXT Hue! It's cheap, and supports RGB, so you can make any color you want at any time. ;]


Just checked it out and saw few videos on youtube, looks really nice, will get one and upload pics once installed, thanks


----------



## MrBowzer

Hello everyone!







New to the forums, but not so new to water cooling. Wanted to stop in and say I can not wait for the 900d case to show her beautiful face to me for the 1st time, hopefully within a could of weeks. I have a bunch of new parts that I have just bough, gearing up for my 2013 build. It is going to be Extreme, and it is going to be centered around the hull of the massive 900d. I really can not describe how much time I have put into just the basic layout of the wondrous rig I am about to create, but lets just say more time then I should have. I will defiantly show it off to you guys. I have to say, going through this forum has actually given me / inspired me with new and different ideas. I love the way a few of you guys utilize a clear tubing rather then colored. While it seems so basic, it can really grant a super clean look. I am shooting to hide my pump, and throw in duo res. Not sure yet, and might be getting ahead of myself with these last few ideas. But thanks for having me, and I will surely be present when the release day hits, and all the beautiful pictures from everyone's rig gets posted.

-MrBowzer


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Contra82*
> 
> Just checked it out and saw few videos on youtube, looks really nice, will get one and upload pics once installed, thanks


It's great. I've got one in my FT02, and it's really, really awesome. Plus it will match the case well; you're going to love it.


----------



## Kiracubed

Copy pasta a post I made about fitting an H100 in push/pull top mounted in a Corsair 650D for any suggestions or help, if it can be done:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> Just got 2 sets of the Corsair SP120 Quiet edition for a Push/Pull setup in my Corsair 650D...
> 
> And to my disappointment, they DO NOT fit! I have the bottom two fans screwed in fine, and it fits perfectly with just one pair of them bottom mounted. I placed the other two fans on top, and tried to fit it in, and it would not get in the right holes (inb4 that's what she said).
> 
> I'm using the Corsair 650D, tried to set up with the SP120 Quiet edition fans, and am using an ASRock Extreme 4 mobo.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to make it fit?
> 
> Also, in the chance it just won't, which option is best for one pair of fans? The bottom mounted fans in push (blowing upward), or pull (blowing downward into case)? I'm a bit of a noob with fans, and the SP120s don't have the arrows, but I suppose it's not needed since the back bracket is where it blows out from.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> I'm trying top mounted with an H100.


If it can't be done, which one orientation is best for just 2 fans on bottom of radiator? As they are in pics now (push? The fan is blowing out through radiator), or pull. Or should they be on top of radiator? Just wanna know what's the best cooling option for CPU with what I can do with the clearance. It seems to be the RAM is too high up on the ASRock Extreme 4, and it prevents all holes from fitting; about 1-2 would, but that's not enough, and I wouldn't want to stress it.


----------



## morencyam

How do you have the radiator mounted? The fans should fit in the same holes on the case that the radiator is mounted to.


----------



## Kiracubed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> How do you have the radiator mounted? The fans should fit in the same holes on the case that the radiator is mounted to.


The problem is getting the top fans to fit inside the case as a push/pull; the RAM sticks too high up by just that any millimeters to allow proper clearance.


----------



## nonomos

Hi guys! Can I join the club?




Still have some work left, changing the PSU to a corsair AX 850 and getting those awesome sleeves







Also thinking of making the lighting in the case more consistent, at the top I have cathodes and in the front LED's, its not hard to see the difference. It does not bother me that much when the sidepanel is on, only when its off. Other than that I am extremely pleased with the 650D!


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> The problem is getting the top fans to fit inside the case as a push/pull; the RAM sticks too high up by just that any millimeters to allow proper clearance.


You could get some low profile fans, like the Scythe Slip Stream Slim or Yate Loon Thin, remove the motor and blades so it is a bare fan frame and use them as shrouds between the fans and radiator. That should improve performance a little, but not as much as push + pull. Or get a Koolance shroud to install on the top of the case, install one set of fans in there with the rad mounted to the case and fans on the bottom of the rad as well giving you the push + pull you want. Of course the Koolance shroud is optional and you could just put the fans on the top of the case anyway, but they would be exposed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonomos*
> 
> Hi guys! Can I join the club?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have some work left, changing the PSU to a corsair AX 850 and getting those awesome sleeves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also thinking of making the lighting in the case more consistent, at the top I have cathodes and in the front LED's, its not hard to see the difference. It does not bother me that much when the sidepanel is on, only when its off. Other than that I am extremely pleased with the 650D!


Very nice looking build. Cable management is excellent. For more consistent lighting, I'd recommend one of the NZXT sleeved LED kits


----------



## nonomos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Very nice looking build. Cable management is excellent. For more consistent lighting, I'd recommend one of the NZXT sleeved LED kits


Thanks, the 650 really makes cable management easy and since I am changing the PSU within a month or so I didn't even bother to tie the cables on the back. Just moved them around until the sidepanel could be closed









I already own a NZXT sleeve kit, I had it in my old case. This time I wanted something cleaner and fresher







Thanks for the tip tho brorbo


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicyo*
> 
> My updated 700D
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sorry, I have to steal what you've done on your case and apply it on my own case. Very nice, good job


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> Sorry, I have to steal what you've done on your case and apply it on my own case. Very nice, good job


imitation is the sincerest form of flattery


----------



## ynygma

Hello all.

I really love my 650D, it is 'hands down' the best case I have ever had!

My only "gripe" I have is the spacing behind the motherboard, meaning I wish there was more It took me 2 days of painstaking meticulous work to get my cable management where at least I am content with it. The back panel fits on with no issues so that makes me very happy because before it was bowing out pretty bad To lessen some of the cables, I removed the fan controller that came with the case, since I use Corsair Link, FanSpeed, etc to monitor and control my fans.

I wanted to do a 'push/pull' with my H100i but due to the heat sync on the AsRock z77 Extreme4 motherboard, there is not enough clearance for it sigh... I think later this year I will upgrade to Asus z77 Maximus Extreme Gene V If I can pay my current NewEgg account off

Eventually I will replace my front 200mm fan with a blue LED or something (I really like yours nonomos, what fan is that and lighting?). I am looking in to the whole U/V lighting and cables as well but very new to that kind of stuff.

Anyway, here are some pics of my rig in its current state. Please go easy, I have not really done any modding, overclocking, etc since the Celeron days I got bored with the console gaming and thought I would get back into PCgaming again






Ynygma


----------



## Kiracubed

^^^ Is that USB 3.0 Passthrough cable something that is needed if your motherboard does not have a on board USB 3.0 connector, or a case thing? I HATE that cable, and how untidy it makes everything look. Using the ASRock Extreme 4 LGA 2011 mobo.


----------



## ynygma

Only if you want to use the cases front usb 3.0 ports. I bought a Silverstone usb 3.0 adapter so I did not have to run the cables to the back of the case. Still I would have preferred that the ASRock extreme 4 mb offered a better solution.


----------



## nonomos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ynygma*
> 
> Eventually I will replace my front 200mm fan with a blue LED or something (I really like yours nonomos, what fan is that and lighting?). I am looking in to the whole U/V lighting and cables as well but very new to that kind of stuff.


This was one of my main concerns about the 650D. The stock fans are in my opinion crap, I didn't like the quality or the looks. Performance wise I'm sure they are ok though.
I wanted a fresh and clean look so I decided to go with white lightning. I have two cold cathode's at each side of my radiator, I really think it illuminated the inside well








http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Accessories&type_sub=Case%20Lighting&model=AK-188-UV



The front fan however was a trickier deal, I bought a Cooler Master Megaflow since everyone said that's one of the best 200mm fans available. But where I live they only come in blue/red LED's, so I was in for a little modding. So I purchased some white LED's and black paint.
http://www.coolermaster.com/category.php?category_id=3510

The old LED's had to go.


And then I painted the frame black, soldered and inserted my new, fresh white LED's










The result (camera strap photobomb)


----------



## Kiracubed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonomos*
> 
> This was one of my main concerns about the 650D. The stock fans are in my opinion crap, I didn't like the quality or the looks. Performance wise I'm sure they are ok though.
> I wanted a fresh and clean look so I decided to go with white lightning. I have two cold cathode's at each side of my radiator, I really think it illuminated the inside well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Accessories&type_sub=Case%20Lighting&model=AK-188-UV
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The front fan however was a trickier deal, I bought a Cooler Master Megaflow since everyone said that's one of the best 200mm fans available. But where I live they only come in blue/red LED's, so I was in for a little modding. So I purchased some white LED's and black paint.
> http://www.coolermaster.com/category.php?category_id=3510
> 
> The old LED's had to go.
> 
> 
> And then I painted the frame black, soldered and inserted my new, fresh white LED's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The result (camera strap photobomb)


Very nice, man!


----------



## Kiracubed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ynygma*
> 
> Only if you want to use the cases front usb 3.0 ports. I bought a Silverstone usb 3.0 adapter so I did not have to run the cables to the back of the case. Still I would have preferred that the ASRock extreme 4 mb offered a better solution.


I think I might disconnect it. I barely use the front USB at all, TBH.

I bought the ASRock Extreme 4, because at the time it was the cheapest LGA 2011 board. I kind of wish I went with quality, instead. My boards audio output doesn't work; something most people will RMA it for, or exchange, but I use Logitech G930 headset 100% of the time, so no biggie for me.

Think my clearance issue is mobo related; ie, the RAM is positioned higher up, so maybe another board fro mAsus or Gigabyte will be positioned lower making a push/pull capable in this 650D. I really think this is the best looking case out there.

I guess I could still do push/pull, but have the top fans mounted on outside of case obtruding out, like someone suggested. I'd like to have it inside if I could, though.


----------



## ynygma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonomos*
> 
> This was one of my main concerns about the 650D. The stock fans are in my opinion crap, I didn't like the quality or the looks. Performance wise I'm sure they are ok though.
> I wanted a fresh and clean look so I decided to go with white lightning. I have two cold cathode's at each side of my radiator, I really think it illuminated the inside well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Accessories&type_sub=Case%20Lighting&model=AK-188-UV
> 
> 
> 
> The front fan however was a trickier deal, I bought a Cooler Master Megaflow since everyone said that's one of the best 200mm fans available. But where I live they only come in blue/red LED's, so I was in for a little modding. So I purchased some white LED's and black paint.
> http://www.coolermaster.com/category.php?category_id=3510
> 
> The old LED's had to go.
> 
> 
> And then I painted the frame black, soldered and inserted my new, fresh white LED's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The result (camera strap photobomb)


That link to those cathodes, they are U/V. You mentioned white lighting, so are you doing U/V lighting in your case as well?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> Very nice, man!


Yes, very well done, I might steal the idea of the black frame, sine I am going with blue LEDS anyway, I dont need to do the white LED part, but if I did, I know who to consult Well done!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> I think I might disconnect it. I barely use the front USB at all, TBH.
> 
> I bought the ASRock Extreme 4, because at the time it was the cheapest LGA 2011 board. I kind of wish I went with quality, instead. My boards audio output doesn't work; something most people will RMA it for, or exchange, but I use Logitech G930 headset 100% of the time, so no biggie for me.
> 
> Think my clearance issue is mobo related; ie, the RAM is positioned higher up, so maybe another board fro mAsus or Gigabyte will be positioned lower making a push/pull capable in this 650D. I really think this is the best looking case out there.
> 
> I guess I could still do push/pull, but have the top fans mounted on outside of case obtruding out, like someone suggested. I'd like to have it inside if I could, though.


Yeah, I thought about mounting on top of the case as well but 2 issues: 1, as we know the 650d top grill is part of the case and I would have to cut that off, I am not really keen about doing that, 2. even if I were to mod it like that, for me personally, I don't like the fact the top fans would be protruding out of the case.

And yes, clearance is definitely the issue for me for an internal push/pull, that heat sync at the top with Z77 on it is what is preventing me from doing it.

I am not opposed to getting another motherboard later on. I have had some issues with this one, not to mention AsRock support is not very good, at least for my experience.


----------



## nonomos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ynygma*
> 
> That link to those cathodes, they are U/V. You mentioned white lighting, so are you doing U/V lighting in your case as well?
> Yes, very well done, I might steal the idea of the black frame, sine I am going with blue LEDS anyway, I dont need to do the white LED part, but if I did, I know who to consult Well done!


I accidently posted the wrong link, here is the correct one:
akasa white cathodes

And no, no U/V lightning, might try it some day when I have more white stuff in the case.
Steal ahead dude







just dont forget to prepare the frame first so the paint sticks


----------



## ynygma

Cool, I think I might just do that









Yeah I would love to do a black/blue U/V lighting theme, but I don't feel confident enough to cut off my psu connectors to sleeve my cables. I guess I could get the black blue set that Seasonic sells but those are pricey. I would really like to light up my H100i tubes but don't think UV is an option there...


----------



## trojandan

A Thing of Beauty! I love the side panel.


----------



## Gigatel

Does anyone here have an Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 with the 550D case? The mobo is slightly smaller than most and I'm just wondering how it fits in the case, how cabling is, etc.


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigatel*
> 
> Does anyone here have an Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 with the 550D case? The mobo is slightly smaller than most and I'm just wondering how it fits in the case, how cabling is, etc.


The mobo uses the standard ATX mounting points so it'll fit fine


----------



## ExpertTrigger

Does any one know why the 800D is out of stock everywhere? Are they replacing it? I'm ready to hit the buy button right now but the only places that have it in stock are shady. Also, I don't want to order from some shady place and get a Rev.1 model without the improvements.

Thanks!


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExpertTrigger*
> 
> Does any one know why the 800D is out of stock everywhere? Are they replacing it? I'm ready to hit the buy button right now but the only places that have it in stock are shady. Also, I don't want to order from some shady place and get a Rev.1 model without the improvements.
> 
> Thanks!


Because the 900D


----------



## LachDiggityDog

Hi guys

I just finished my 800D build and would like to join the club. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Sazexa

The only way I could see that build being more perfect was if you had the new AX860 which is red & black.


----------



## DrClaw

ax860 beast


----------



## LachDiggityDog

Thanks mate yeah I know the red would look good. I may get a second GTX 680 down the track and water cool both of them which would also require another radiator so I might get the 1200 watt version. The only thing is I am a bit sceptical about getting the EK water blocks for the graphics cards as I have heard about there corrosion problems does any body know if this is still an issue..??


----------



## LachDiggityDog

Hey mate I am really surprised that an NZXT cooler does not fit in there own case..?? You could always drill the holes to suit and you wouldn't ever notice them but if you where going to get a corsair case since you only have a dual radiator why not try the 650D instead?


----------



## Azefore

Well my 650D will be here tomorrow, stepping down from a Cosmos II for more room and sleeker looks


----------



## MerkageTurk

justgettheh220insteadoffthex60


----------



## Mariusz803

No they have addressed it with Rev2 nickle plating. Also not all older revisions were affected, mine were not. Google it for more details.

Cheers,


----------



## c5USSR72

How is everybody? probably for a millions time, but you know, need to keep it rolling.
Anyone up for 900d? What will you with it?


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Just about to buy this case (800D) as it was $194.99 on Corsair outlet shop, then it was out of stock within minutes. With the massive shortage of this case and 900D right around the corner, I wonder if Corsair will discontinue the 800D when the 900D comes out, or when the 900D comes out, the 800D will come back to retailers.


----------



## c5USSR72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Just about to buy this case (800D) as it was $194.99 on Corsair outlet shop, then it was out of stock within minutes. With the massive shortage of this case and 900D right around the corner, I wonder if Corsair will discontinue the 800D when the 900D comes out, or when the 900D comes out, the 800D will come back to retailers.


Ncix com, switch to us, rhey do have 800 in stock... Question is, why would you go for 800, when 900 is rolling out next week in states


----------



## c5USSR72

where can you usually get the assembly guide(preferably corsair original) for cases? i want to make some mods to 900d, will it be officially available or someone need to leak it, or ask George nicely for one?


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Just about to buy this case (800D) as it was $194.99 on Corsair outlet shop, then it was out of stock within minutes. With the massive shortage of this case and 900D right around the corner, I wonder if Corsair will discontinue the 800D when the 900D comes out, or when the 900D comes out, the 800D will come back to retailers.


I think there is still a place for 800D when 900D comes out. I am thinking of buying the 800D when they start slashing it's price (hopefully).


----------



## c5USSR72

I dont think it will ever go lower than 250 on sale, i think it will float around 280, since 900 is 350, and when 800 came out it was 300 and kept the price


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c5USSR72*
> 
> Ncix com, switch to us, rhey do have 800 in stock... Question is, why would you go for 800, when 900 is rolling out next week in states


The 900 is far to big, and overkill for my needs. 800D is perfect


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> The 900 is far to big, and overkill for my needs. 800D is perfect










agreed... 900D is HUGE!!! even the 800D is big, i owned a 700D (samething basically) and it was a tank to move or do anything with... attending LANs with it was a joke, i had to buy two seats for most LANs, one for the PC and one for me

They are great cases and if I could I would build a 900D just to keep at my house and then have a portable PC for LANs


----------



## rmcknight36

I have done some work since i last posted in this forum


----------



## c5USSR72

Luv the bottom cage.
Just have one question? Why you holding a Gpu?
Good job ^_^

EDIT:Omg, nice job on cable hiding from GPU. Took me a moment;-)


----------



## c5USSR72

Well, 800d is GREAT case, i luv it myself... But unless it is heavy modded you quite stuck with one...BUT good way of how thing should be done.
To be honest, if they right now would release revision of 800d with some features of 900d i would totally go for it.
Something like turned PSU 90 degrees, removable HDD case*but with same swap system, since i do love it better than the new cages) and changed the top of the case, it would be one so awesome... Well, George might do something with 800d


----------



## rmcknight36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c5USSR72*
> 
> Luv the bottom cage.
> Just have one question? Why you holding a Gpu?
> Good job ^_^
> 
> EDIT:Omg, nice job on cable hiding from GPU. Took me a moment;-)


----------



## LachDiggityDog

The 900D is bloody huge! Two power supplies in the bottom.... come on people I doubt anyone needs that? Plus why on earth would you take a 800D or any other full tower to a LAN? if your someone who goes to LANS on a regular basis (I am not) wouldn't you build your rig in a Mini ITX case or a mid tower at most? Even in a case like a BitFenix Prodigy can fit a GTX 690 with ease and I have seen set ups like that and they also look sweet! Any thoughts?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LachDiggityDog*
> 
> The 900D is bloody huge! Two power supplies in the bottom.... come on people I doubt anyone needs that? Plus why on earth would you take a 800D or any other full tower to a LAN? if your someone who goes to LANS on a regular basis (I am not) wouldn't you build your rig in a Mini ITX case or a mid tower at most? Even in a case like a BitFenix Prodigy can fit a GTX 690 with ease and I have seen set ups like that and they also look sweet! Any thoughts?


My Cosmos II weighed in well over 90lbs when everything was in, and it's a smidge (shaving cms aside from width) larger than a 900D from official spec sheets. I don't envy anyone bringing either or a 800D to a LAN.


----------



## c5USSR72

ait nobody talking about lan... especially with heavy weigh like 800d and 900d(Jesus, when I was moving with 800d I thought I will kill myself with it)
but staff like GPUs lately is a....well lets say they are long =) i think soon Nvidia will be like -" Ow look at us, we made x90 smaller than 690 by 2 mm







. otherwise in next 2-3 years, cards will go far beyond Mobos(eATX) and then we will be using WTX mobos.... Gush they need to trim them badly=)
FYI nickbaldwin86, just make a Vengeance c70, they are such great cases for lans, just go with pure heavy airflow=)


----------



## MrBowzer

I'm getting really antsy here. Gimmie gimme gimme my 900d.


----------



## Azefore

Well some eye candy till we get some 900D builds up

Customer build from DigitalStorm PC:


----------



## MrBowzer

I hope they come up with a way to hide the optical drives. It could look really awkward. Hopefully someone mods it.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBowzer*
> 
> I hope they come up with a way to hide the optical drives. It could look really awkward. Hopefully someone mods it.


You could always stealth mod it like I did with my 700D. Can't even tell it's there until you open it


----------



## MrBowzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> You could always stealth mod it like I did with my 700D. Can't even tell it's there until you open it


Man that looks pretty nice. But I was more referring the inside of the case.


----------



## morencyam

Ah... I'm sure coldzero.eu will make bay covers like they did with the 700d/800d.
And thanks


----------



## MrBowzer

Yeah, I hope they do. It would def. make it look good while still keeping that drive in there. The only thing I am worried about is what it will look like with the huge glass window looking in on that.







I will have to make something to either hide it or put it in a place no one can see it.


----------



## F1ynn

Guys I am in the process of joining this club (hopefully soon) and I am trying to get an 900D. Do any of you know off the top of your mind if the top of the 900D can hold a EK 480 XT Quad 120mm, 4x 120mm Radiator? im gonna do my first water loop so i wanna think big and go big. what are your thoughts?


----------



## c5USSR72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F1ynn*
> 
> Guys I am in the process of joining this club (hopefully soon) and I am trying to get an 900D. Do any of you know off the top of your mind if the top of the 900D can hold a EK 480 XT Quad 120mm, 4x 120mm Radiator? im gonna do my first water loop so i wanna think big and go big. what are your thoughts?


Yes, up to 60mm, so push/pull on ur rad if I remember correctly


----------



## c5USSR72

Double.


----------



## F1ynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c5USSR72*
> 
> Yes, up to 60mm, so push/pull on ur rad if I remember correctly


60mm thick on the radiator?

How much bigger is the 900D case from the 800D?


----------



## c5USSR72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F1ynn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *c5USSR72*
> 
> Yes, up to 60mm, so push/pull on ur rad if I remember correctly
> 
> 
> 
> 60mm thick on the radiator?
> 
> How much bigger is the 900D case from the 800D?
Click to expand...

By a lot, apparently you can hide asians in them.... Trololo


----------



## sakerfalcon

Has anyone with a 700D / 800D ever successfully mounted a Alphacool Monsta rad up at top? The radiator itself is 86mm; I've measured 108mm of clearance between the top of my motherboard to the top of the case itself, which means in either push or pull configuration it should be just barely short 3mm (86 + 25 = 111).

Now, the Koolance radiator shroud (link) is 30mm tall. Fans are only 25mm tall, so does that mean if I used a shroud at top, I could potentially gain an additional ~5mm of clearance? Theoretically then, I could use a shroud, fans in push/pull, plus the Monsta and still have 2mm of clearance. (25 + 86 + 25 = 136, less than 108 + 30 = 138).

Thoughts?


----------



## monster_ninja

All the lights are RGB LEDs, next job is cable braiding and stealthing the blu ray drive


----------



## Derko1

I recently switched to an 800D a few weeks ago. I love it! It looks inredible!

One thing that I would like to do, is to improve airflow a bit better. Any tips on how fans should be positioned? It seems like it simply does not get enough air in... like it's suffocating itself, since the exhaust fans are pulling on air that isn't there... does that make sense?

Anyone have the top rad fans pulling air in instead of pushing out?

Any tips would be appreciated.

Some pics:


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I recently switched to an 800D a few weeks ago. I love it! It looks inredible!
> 
> One thing that I would like to do, is to improve airflow a bit better. Any tips on how fans should be positioned? It seems like it simply does not get enough air in... like it's suffocating itself, since the exhaust fans are pulling on air that isn't there... does that make sense?
> 
> Anyone have the top rad fans pulling air in instead of pushing out?
> 
> Any tips would be appreciated.
> 
> Some pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I bought one of these and was able to get it mounted in my 3 spare 5.25 bays with an intake fan. I also had the rear 140mm fan as an intake instead of exhaust. I also flipped the midplate fan to blow upwards and added an intake fan to the floor of the PSU chamber. All those things seemed to improve airflow a little bit

You could get this one instead if you don't need the HDD rack portion and only want the fan. I needed the HDD rack since I tore out the original one to make room for the pump


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I bought one of these and was able to get it mounted in my 3 spare 5.25 bays with an intake fan. I also had the rear 140mm fan as an intake instead of exhaust. I also flipped the midplate fan to blow upwards and added an intake fan to the floor of the PSU chamber. All those things seemed to improve airflow a little bit
> 
> You could get this one instead if you don't need the HDD rack portion and only want the fan. I needed the HDD rack since I tore out the original one to make room for the pump


That works! Thanks. Does that fit without a problem into the top area? It seems like the case would have no way of holding it in place. Since you can't really screw it down... no?

I think my main issue is cooling things down after they have started to warm up. It seems to me like it is able to stay cool overall... but takes a while to cool down after it's gotten pretty hot. I'll give the fan in the bays a try. I don't have a DVD drive, so it can take up that space real easy.


----------



## morencyam

I had mine it the three middle bays, but it should fit in the top three without a problem. Not having the HDD cage might cause an issue mounting it. Since I had the HDD cage I was able to mount it like a DVD drive. I actually took the filter off and drilled holes on the front panel and screwed it in where the bay covers snap into place. It was the prettiest hack job, but when you put the front panel back on you couldn't tell. I can;t really show you with pictures since I have the 700D completely torn apart since I recently transferred into my new case.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Well I just ordered my 900d from Amazon and if anyone is interested they have it for $335 which is bloody cheap compared to everywhere else I've seen it listed. Newegg has them for like $380. Anyway its out atm but they will let me know when it comes into stock and ships. Will take pictures of it when it eventually arrives. Kind of sad that I will moving from my 800d which has served me very well.


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Well I just ordered my 900d from Amazon and if anyone is interested they have it for $335 which is bloody cheap compared to everywhere else I've seen it listed. Newegg has them for like $380. Anyway its out atm but they will let me know when it comes into stock and ships. Will take pictures of it when it eventually arrives. Kind of sad that I will moving from my 800d which has served me very well.


Looking forward to the 900D pics







Wish i could buy one, but it wont be avaliable until next year around here T.T

also, now that the lights are done, my 700D is finaly complete:



yeah, it's pretty annoying the first 4 modes ¬¬


----------



## delpy8

HI all,

I think I will go for the 800d as the 900d is way too big for me, nyways does anyone have a picture of the 800d with a H100i installed with four fans

Cheers


----------



## trojandan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> HI all,
> 
> I think I will go for the 800d as the 900d is way too big for me, nyways does anyone have a picture of the 800d with a H100i installed with four fans
> 
> Cheers


Here you go.


----------



## cards525

PM'd. Can I has join?


----------



## Grayskull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojandan*
> 
> Here you go.


That looks sick! I am waiting on my 900D to arrive next week sometime. Out of curiosity about the 800D and the H100i that you have set up: Is it possible to run Push/Pull Config with SP120's in the 800D when it is top mounted?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grayskull*
> 
> That looks sick! I am waiting on my 900D to arrive next week sometime. Out of curiosity about the 800D and the H100i that you have set up: Is it possible to run Push/Pull Config with SP120's in the 800D when it is top mounted?


You'll have no issues in push/pull SP120s on a h100i mounted up top in the 800d.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Yeah you can push/pull at the top in the 800d with a thin rad like that. With the thicker rads like my RX360 you can only do push or pull without modding.


----------



## pedopanda

Hi guys so I'm going to be building a new computer soon and I was wondering if you fine gentlemen could answer some questions for me.
So first up here is the build im looking at
https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=152284&action=wish_lists

Ok so first few questions are about cooling. I want to try fit a h100i or a h110 in the top of the 650d then have a fan at the back and replace the front fan with two 120mm fans if possible. Would all this be possible from what I have heard and seen it seems as if it might be a real tight squeeze? I was also thinking of doing push pull on the cooler would this take up to much room?

Second question is about things going wrong with the case iv heard people talk about bad fan controllers and other things how common are these issues.

Oh another question I forgot to add what fans do you guys think are the best for low noise and performance with noise being the biggest priority. Im looking at the ap120 quiet edition as I have heard good things about them.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ynygma

Well, I can't speak to all your questions, but I can say that a push/pull config is not possible with my setup because the radiator with the 4 fans sits too low and there is not enough room because of the heat sync on my motherboard (Asus Maximus V Extreme). The only way i could do it, would be to use some ultra low profile fans or cut out the grill at the top of the 650D and then the top two fans would protrude out of the case which I am not a fan of. I have seen people do it with other motherboards that allow for more room, but I have yet to find anyone trying it with the same motherboard.

I am using the SP120 Performance on max speed and getting great air flow with still low decibels The quiet edition are about half the RPMs but I still hear they are very good, but I just wanted something stronger myself.

I think later this year, maybe around Christmas I will upgrade to the 900D Space will never be an issue again

Ynygma


----------



## cbarros82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pedopanda*
> 
> Hi guys so I'm going to be building a new computer soon and I was wondering if you fine gentlemen could answer some questions for me.
> So first up here is the build im looking at
> https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=152284&action=wish_lists
> 
> Ok so first few questions are about cooling. I want to try fit a h100i or a h110 in the top of the 650d then have a fan at the back and replace the front fan with two 120mm fans if possible. Would all this be possible from what I have heard and seen it seems as if it might be a real tight squeeze? I was also thinking of doing push pull on the cooler would this take up to much room?
> 
> Second question is about things going wrong with the case iv heard people talk about bad fan controllers and other things how common are these issues.
> 
> Oh another question I forgot to add what fans do you guys think are the best for low noise and performance with noise being the biggest priority. Im looking at the ap120 quiet edition as I have heard good things about them.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


That stuff is overpriced use newegg.com or someplace better


----------



## Oupavoc

Anyone with a 900 yet!!!


----------



## MURDoctrine

No they should be getting them this week. The first 10 are going out and atleast 3 members on the forum are getting those.

*edited for quotes from the 900d thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Guys, the 10 orders are still on the books as far as I can tell.
> 
> There was a 2-day delay in shipping (holiday in China required us to change some plans - units would have left our warehouse but wouldn't have flown out until Monday from China, so we flew them to the US and are shipping them from here), the units are en route now though.
> 
> Here's a picture of them in our warehouse.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the broken pallet and incorrect tie down, these were all re-wrapped and re-palletized before shipping out to the US again.
> 
> They're coming.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Some of you guys will get your cases this week, and I'm sure there'll be a 900D Owner's Thread here somewhere.
> 
> Some of the reviewers have had theirs for weeks now, and are chomping at the bit to post their reviews. Some of you will post unboxings and system builds before they will.
> 
> Tuesday the 16th is embargo lift for reviews, so I'm sure a couple of you might beat that date. But realistically the 10 guys who bought direct own the only 10 retail cases in the wild.


----------



## Grayskull

I forgot to mention. Your Sleeved Cables look SO nice. Unfortunately I have not been able to find Red Sleeved cables in stock for ages. So it looks like I might change my colour scheme to something else.900D should be here by Friday. I doubt I will have a chance of red cables in that time frame. Might switch to white or metallic graphite.


----------



## morencyam

PPC's has red Bitfenix extensions in stock
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=34_804_1011_1193


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Anyone with a 900 yet!!!


I'll have mine Tuesday, I live ~20 miles from Corsair and should be the first one to receive it


----------



## trojandan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grayskull*
> 
> I forgot to mention. Your Sleeved Cables look SO nice. Unfortunately I have not been able to find Red Sleeved cables in stock for ages. So it looks like I might change my colour scheme to something else.900D should be here by Friday. I doubt I will have a chance of red cables in that time frame. Might switch to white or metallic graphite.


Thank you! I purchased my cables from Corsair when they were on sale. I can't wait to see some pics of your 900D


----------



## ynygma

For a corsair ax860 psu, when buying cables, how do you know what cables will work with that psu? I like my black ones that came with the psu, but I am thinking of getting red ones and specifically cables that have less money connectors, etc for better cable mgmt in my 650D


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ynygma*
> 
> For a corsair ax860 psu, when buying cables, how do you know what cables will work with that psu? I like my black ones that came with the psu, but I am thinking of getting red ones and specifically cables that have less money connectors, etc for better cable mgmt in my 650D


Just order them from Corsair's website. They make them specifically for your psu: http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1.html

Or, you can purchase generic extensions that are sleeved, but they will cause a lot of extra cable length you'll have to hide away. Don't just purchase any cables (not extensions) because not all companies have the same pinouts on their PSUs.


----------



## WorldExclusive

You can add the Obsidian 350D mATX/ITX to the list. Release Date 5/30.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139021


----------



## ynygma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> You can add the Obsidian 350D mATX/ITX to the list. Release Date 5/30.


Interesting, not to be sarcastic, this is a serious question, is a micro ATX case/build worth pursuing for an enthusiast?


----------



## LachDiggityDog

Hey guys just added some LED's to my PC what do you think?


----------



## Derko1

Anyone else have as similar set up to mine? Where you have a rad in the bottom? I am having issues with heat, but I mainly think that it has to do with the bottom rad drawing air through it and pushing it up. So I don't have any clean cool air going in at all.

I just bought a 3 bay fan (Lian Li BZ-502B) so that I can get some more air in there, but anyone have any other possible solutions?


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojandan*
> 
> Here you go.


Perfect thank you,

Thats the 800d delivered so going to be busy at weekend moving over a Msi z77 mpower with 3770k, 2 x 7970 asus matrix paltinum 16gb corsair platinum and a corsair 1200i,


----------



## Ash2097

The 680 will be added to the loop soon.


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ash2097*
> 
> The 680 will be added to the loop soon.


hi is the the 800d? if so what is the front fan make

Cheers


----------



## liberato87




----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> hi is the the 800d? if so what is the front fan make
> 
> Cheers


No that isn't a 800d. If I'm not mistaken that is a 650d.


----------



## macmini448

Looks like people have started recieving it. Does anyone think this is reasonable or should I wait for Amazon? See http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161005881787


----------



## Guerrilladawg

I suck at cables. Damn you Asrock 8pin all the way up the mobo!

550D btw

Anyone else with a 550D feels like the rightern side panel is a bit "loose" at the bottom? It hinges a bit when I touch it, especially near the rear side of the case. The other sidepanel (with the removable panel) doesn't have this


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> You can add the Obsidian 350D mATX/ITX to the list. Release Date 5/30.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139021


Thanks for the heads up! Added to the list.

Rep+


----------



## Ash2097

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> hi is the the 800d? if so what is the front fan make
> 
> Cheers


It's a 650D and fan is a 200mm Bitfenix pro spectre


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ynygma*
> 
> Interesting, not to be sarcastic, this is a serious question, is a micro ATX case/build worth pursuing for an enthusiast?


Absolutely. You don't need a $400 motherboard for you PC to be considered enthusiast.
mATX boards are X79 also, and performs on par with full ATX boards. If the performance is above what you'll see on a store shelf, it's an enthusiast build.
The people who buy four video cards and hundreds of dollars in watercooling doesn't set the bar for what is and what's not.


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guerrilladawg*
> 
> 
> 
> I suck at cables. Damn you Asrock 8pin all the way up the mobo!
> 
> 550D btw
> 
> Anyone else with a 550D feels like the rightern side panel is a bit "loose" at the bottom? It hinges a bit when I touch it, especially near the rear side of the case. The other sidepanel (with the removable panel) doesn't have this


Hey, I have the same case and PSU

















My side panels don't have that problem; ask Corsair for a replacement. My right side panel originally didn't lock in all the way, and they sent a new one free of charge.


----------



## liberato87




----------



## Bart

^ Sweet tube runs man! That looks so nice and neat. Well done!


----------



## Guerrilladawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Hey, I have the same case and PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My side panels don't have that problem; ask Corsair for a replacement. My right side panel originally didn't lock in all the way, and they sent a new one free of charge.


Cool, I'll contact them asap









Also, your case looks way better than mine. I'm taking it you don't have a 8pin all the way up at the mobo? Still, how did you do the power cables for DVD&HDD/SSD? The standard PSU cables for that have like 3/4 connectors at once and not a single cable which makes cable management a lot harder







There's also not THAT much space behind the mobo tray. Your case looks muuuch better though so I need to know









And yes btw, it's cool we have the same PSU. It's an awesome PSU as well. Very cool & quiet, as the name suggests


----------



## ynygma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guerrilladawg*
> 
> Cool, I'll contact them asap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, your case looks way better than mine. I'm taking it you don't have a 8pin all the way up at the mobo? Still, how did you do the power cables for DVD&HDD/SSD? The standard PSU cables for that have like 3/4 connectors at once and not a single cable which makes cable management a lot harder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also not THAT much space behind the mobo tray. Your case looks muuuch better though so I need to know


I have a similar issue with my cables having too many connectors making cable mgmt difficult at best...


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guerrilladawg*
> 
> Cool, I'll contact them asap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, your case looks way better than mine. I'm taking it you don't have a 8pin all the way up at the mobo? Still, how did you do the power cables for DVD&HDD/SSD? The standard PSU cables for that have like 3/4 connectors at once and not a single cable which makes cable management a lot harder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also not THAT much space behind the mobo tray. Your case looks muuuch better though so I need to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes btw, it's cool we have the same PSU. It's an awesome PSU as well. Very cool & quiet, as the name suggests


My 8 pin is also way at the top of my mobo, a little to the right of the I/O ports in the rear. The trick is to route the CPU power cable behind the motherboard tray, and out the hole at the top left. As for the daisy chained SATA power cords, I just stuffed the extra ones in the back behind the mobo tray.

Here's a photo of what everything looks like behind.


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Here's a photo of what everything looks like behind.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


how I envy simple pcs with easy and clean cable management T.T









here I got a ****load of cables that looks like a snake nest and bend the side door


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ash2097*
> 
> It's a 650D and fan is a 200mm Bitfenix pro spectre


Thanks for reply


----------



## CyBorg807

Heres mine, planning on getting a 900D, and maybe and third Titan when IB-E comes out.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Two titans


----------



## ynygma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> Heres mine, planning on getting a 900D, and maybe and third Titan when IB-E comes out.


Very nice indeed!

Did you get the red PSU cables from Corsair?


----------



## CyBorg807

Thanks, and yes I ordered them right of Corsairs website a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Grayskull

Will be posting a completed photo once my EVGA Titan gets here. The second I receive it, my 900D Liquid build will be a GO!


----------



## mbondPDX

Still have a few things I would like to do but this is what I have so far:


----------



## ynygma

I am totally new to custom water cooling but it is something I would like to do later this year. When I see pics where you guys have a loop to the GPU, it looks like the video card is just a flat PVC board, ate yall having to take the video card apart to water cool them?


----------



## vicyo

not really sure what was your question, but yes, you have to remove the factory cooler from the vga if you want to watercool it


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> Heres mine, planning on getting a 900D, and maybe and third Titan when IB-E comes out.


Looks like you need to do some dusting, CyBorg.

~ "Break"


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ynygma*
> 
> I am totally new to custom water cooling but it is something I would like to do later this year. When I see pics where you guys have a loop to the GPU, it looks like the video card is just a flat PVC board, ate yall having to take the video card apart to water cool them?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicyo*
> 
> not really sure what was your question, but yes, you have to remove the factory cooler from the vga if you want to watercool it


Typically you only have to remove a few screws then the stock cooler comes right off.


----------



## Ash2097




----------



## ynygma

Just awesome builds you guys do

Back to the PSU cables again. I checked Corsair's site and they have a red kit that has all the PSU cables for my AX 860 in Red except for the24 pin ATX cable you have to buy separately. However, the Cables still come with multiple connectors, the SATA I can deal with but it would be really nice if I could get separate Molex cables and not 1 single cable with 4 heads.


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Looks like you need to do some dusting, CyBorg.
> 
> ~ "Break"


ya I am out of air though, grabbing some the next time I am in the city.


----------



## joao88paulo

I am new in this forum.
I buy a 800D, and i don't now how build, because of the temps...
I use:

P8Z77-V DELUXE
I5 3570K
CORSAIR DOMINATOR PLATINUM 2400hz 16Gb
H100i
Asus GTX 660 TI DIRECTCU ii TOP

what is your temps?
how i build this?
HELP....


----------



## joao88paulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Looks like you need to do some dusting, CyBorg.
> 
> ~ "Break"


What is yours temps in h100i in this case?


----------



## joao88paulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Looks like you need to do some dusting, CyBorg.
> 
> ~ "Break"


I am new in this forum.
I buy a 800D, and i don't now how build, because of the temps...
I use:

P8Z77-V DELUXE
I5 3570K
CORSAIR DOMINATOR PLATINUM 2400hz 16Gb
H100i
Asus GTX 660 TI DIRECTCU ii TOP

what is your temps?
how i build this?
HELP....


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joao88paulo*
> 
> I am new in this forum.
> I buy a 800D, and i don't now how build, because of the temps...
> I use:
> 
> P8Z77-V DELUXE
> I5 3570K
> CORSAIR DOMINATOR PLATINUM 2400hz 16Gb
> H100i
> Asus GTX 660 TI DIRECTCU ii TOP
> 
> what is your temps?
> how i build this?
> HELP....


You already bought it? If not get 900D


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joao88paulo*
> 
> What is yours temps in h100i in this case?


I am using it as an intake so they are pretty good, 3770K at 4.7GHz and plenty of headroom in terms of temps.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

900D Reviews.....:

http://www.cowcotland.com/articles/1329/test-boitier-corsair-obsidian-900d.html

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/corsair_obsidian_900d_review,1.html

http://hardocp.com/article/2013/04/16/corsair_obsidian_series_900d_super_tower_case_review

http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/4223/corsair-obsidian-900d-review-taking-it-to-the-next-level

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1720/pg1/corsair-obsidian-900d-case-review-introduction.html

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/chassis/53829-corsair-obsidian-series-900d/

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2171/1/

http://www.technic3d.com/review/gehaeuse/1527-corsair-obsidian-900d/1.htm

ENJOY!


----------



## ynygma

You forgot about Tasty PC


----------



## ynygma

You forgot about Tasty PC


----------



## ynygma

Sorry for the double post. Damn mobile page


----------



## delpy8

hi guys,

Can anyone tell if I can fit a 280mm CPU cooler set like the Kraken x60 or corsair h110 as Ive read as per below on guru3d that the H110 is not compatible with the 800D???

Quote from Guru3d
If you stick to Corsair chassis then the H110 will fit on the following cases ate these locations:
•TOP mount - 900D, 650D, 500R and C70.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell if I can fit a 280mm CPU cooler set like the Kraken x60 or corsair h110 as Ive read as per below on guru3d that the H110 is not compatible with the 800D???
> 
> Quote from Guru3d
> If you stick to Corsair chassis then the H110 will fit on the following cases ate these locations:
> •TOP mount - 900D, 650D, 500R and C70.


800D too. Unless you just made a typo.


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell if I can fit a 280mm CPU cooler set like the Kraken x60 or corsair h110 as Ive read as per below on guru3d that the H110 is not compatible with the 800D???
> 
> Quote from Guru3d
> If you stick to Corsair chassis then the H110 will fit on the following cases ate these locations:
> •TOP mount - 900D, 650D, 500R and C70.


I have an 800D and no they are not, only 240mm (or 120/360) Rads


----------



## Bart

DOH! My bad, didn't realize he was talking about a 140 cooler. I misread the H110 as H100. I feel stupid now, as I have an 800D right next to me!


----------



## MrGrievous

Ok I only have one question, here it goes. Does the 900d support 140mm fans on the front where the stock ones are at?


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrievous*
> 
> Ok I only have one question, here it goes. Does the 900d support 140mm fans on the front where the stock ones are at?


I am 99% sure it does not, the top and bottom sides do though.


----------



## sakmeo95

800DD never dies


----------



## SabreenRZ

HOLY SMOKES that is an AMAZING mod! How'd you do it?


----------



## wonderwall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakmeo95*
> 
> 800DD never dies


OMG! very nice mod.


----------



## sakmeo95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SabreenRZ*
> 
> HOLY SMOKES that is an AMAZING mod! How'd you do it?


This (Thailand language)
http://www.overclockzone.com/forums/showthread.php/2142064


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

I just got my new Corsair 650D and the first thing I noticed was that the power button is super stiff. It requires a great deal of force and I can't really feel it "click" like I've felt with cases in the past. Is this how it's supposed to be? And if not what would you recommend I do? Thanks.


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Also, I can't seem to figure out how to take the front panel off. I've removed the side panels and I've located the 6 tabs (3 on each side). What am I supposed to do with the tabs? Pull them outward? Seems like that puts a lot of flex on the plastic and that it might break? Any help would be GREATLY appreciated, I can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## Ash2097

Push the tabs in (3 each side) to release the front panel work your way down from the top, the power button should 'click' and is not that stiff so yours may be faulty.


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Awesome, I was able to get the front panel popped off, just required a little more force than I was giving it. As for the power button, I unscrewed it and tried to stretch it out and it's helped a bit, but it definitely appears to be faulty. I've submitted a part replacement request to corsair for the button. Everything else looks great. I can't wait to put it together.


----------



## Ash2097

look forward to seeing pics


----------



## DUpgrade

I am mulling between changing cases over to the 650D or 800D. My goal is to go beyond my CLC H80i and do a full custom loop of my CPU and possibly the GPU if I can find a waterblock that will work for it. I've seen most with a 240 in their 650D but that 800D has so much more room for a 360 as well as a couple 240s. Any 650D owners regret not going that extra to the 800D and feel they've run out of space?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I am mulling between changing cases over to the 650D or 800D. My goal is to go beyond my CLC H80i and do a full custom loop of my CPU and possibly the GPU if I can find a waterblock that will work for it. I've seen most with a 240 in their 650D but that 800D has so much more room for a 360 as well as a couple 240s. Any 650D owners regret not going that extra to the 800D and feel they've run out of space?


If you haven't bought either one yet, I have a modded 700D with an 800D windowed side panel for sale. Has the top cut to fit a 480 rad and the bottom is cut to fit a 240. Just trying to get rid of it so I'd let it go for pretty cheap


----------



## GoldenTree

Hey guys I am new to this thread and I am wondering if you would kindly add the 350D to your case list. I am sure there are going to people buying this case and posting build logs and it is a Obsidian after all. There is already a thread about it before release but there is no club or anything like that so if you would please add the case I would be thankful.


----------



## c5USSR72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Hey guys I am new to this thread and I am wondering if you would kindly add the 350D to your case list. I am sure there are going to people buying this case and posting build logs and it is a Obsidian after all. There is already a thread about it before release but there is no club or anything like that so if you would please add the case I would be thankful.


Totally agree, it is a nifty little guy =) good for air cooling

On the other hand...whats up with 900d, who is lucky ones, how you find shipment? is it in one place or problems with case? since in 900d thread, there are people with some problems because of the shipment


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Just got my 650D setup and I've noticed a really annoying buzzing sound every second coming from the top fan. Any idea what's going on or how to fix it?


----------



## ynygma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnEMoReTrY*
> 
> Just got my 650D setup and I've noticed a really annoying buzzing sound every second coming from the top fan. Any idea what's going on or how to fix it?


Gratz on your 650D, a great case

Do you have a radiator mounted at the top with fans attached or using the stock 240mm? Either way, I found the radiator was buzzing against the grill at the top. I just tightened the screws. If you just have the top 240mm, it might be a similar issue.


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Wow, quick reply! My whole rig is air cooled. I'm using the stock fan. I've got a crappy screwdriver that keeps stripping screws here so I'll try what you suggested in a few hours when I can grab myself a better screwdriver.


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Wow crazy, it's not the fan after all. I opened the case and its severe coil whine coming out of the power connectors attached to my 7950. I never had this problem before. I wonder what could have changed?


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Could all the cables being so close together in the back be causing the coil whine?


----------



## ynygma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnEMoReTrY*
> 
> Could all the cables being so close together in the back be causing the coil whine?


Hmm, that's a new one on me. You might want to check the Discussion in the AMD section on this site for the 7950...


----------



## Lifeshield

I'm thinking of getting a 550D so I have a question for those who own it.

With my TX850W PSU it has alot of extra cable for more GPU's etc. Will I be able to fit this behind the motherboard tray better than with the Antec 900? Currently it fits behind the tray in mine but only just and causes the side panel to bulge.

What's the gap width between tray and side panel?

Also will my Air Cooler fir in the case (see sig rig for model)? Planning on getting a H100i if I buy one of these but would like to know anyway.


----------



## CyBorg807

A couple higher quality pictures.


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> A couple higher quality pictures.


Very nice


----------



## ynygma

Ditto
I notice that some of you guys have your h100 or 100i installed so that the tubes are facing the rear; mine faces the front because it the tubes seemed to be not as twisted from that orientation if that makes sense. Does it matter?

Ynygma


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ynygma*
> 
> Ditto
> I notice that some of you guys have your h100 or 100i installed so that the tubes are facing the rear; mine faces the front because it the tubes seemed to be not as twisted from that orientation if that makes sense. Does it matter?
> 
> Ynygma
> 
> edit* it double posted when I submitted; I flagged the duplicate for deletion*


No I don't think it makes any difference, I just didn't want the hoses covering up my ram.


----------



## Mms60r

I wasn't sure where to post this so I figured I'd put it here because you guys would probably know. I'm thinking about getting a 800D in order fit 2x XSPC RS240 and 1x XSPC RS360. I've seen some builds with 480's so my idea is to have the 2 240's end to end either top or bottom. What kind of modding if any am I looking at to pull this off???


----------



## c5USSR72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mms60r*
> 
> I wasn't sure where to post this so I figured I'd put it here because you guys would probably know. I'm thinking about getting a 800D in order fit 2x XSPC RS240 and 1x XSPC RS360. I've seen some builds with 480's so my idea is to have the 2 240's end to end either top or bottom. What kind of modding if any am I looking at to pull this off???


If go top, than complete cutting it out, and 360 will need go down with cuttion whole in bottom and removing bottom cage
if bottom, disassemble, remove bottom cage, cut holes on each side, and after you can put 360 on top

Side note, removing bottom cage is pain in butt and quite complex :-D
GLHF ^_^

If not in rush, waith for 900d,much easier(all rads will have native support) and cost about 50 bucks more


----------



## Mms60r

Thanks for the info. I was thinking 360 in the top. No hard drive cages. Both 240's on the bottom end to end on the back side with cut outs for the side panel. I'm only gonna do this if I can get the case for $150. If the deal falls through I'll just stick with my C70.


----------



## vicyo

700D/800D don't have enough space to fit 2 240mm rads on top since a 480mm rad is a very tight fit.

you could stack both of them and put in the lower part, removing the HDD cadge in the bottom


----------



## Mms60r

Well we'll find out in about 7 hours if its a go. Looking at you build I cut the top out and use 480 rad grill. The rads I have are 277mm each, that includes the fittings. Think you good measure the top and bottom for me and let me know what I'm looking at?


----------



## Mms60r

Build On....I won the 800D! $165 shipped new open box. Will be putting 2 240 rads and 1 360 somewhere in there. Looking for ideas on how to pull it off???


----------



## ynygma

Gratz!


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mms60r*
> 
> Build On....I won the 800D! $165 shipped new open box. Will be putting 2 240 rads and 1 360 somewhere in there. Looking for ideas on how to pull it off???


Well the 360 fits up top easily and the 240 can go by the PSU with some modding, That's at least what my plan is if/when I get this case myself. I have no idea about the second 240 though without removing drive bays unless you go external out the back. Hope you have some power tools.


----------



## Mms60r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Well the 360 fits up top easily and the 240 can go by the PSU with some modding, That's at least what my plan is if/when I get this case myself. I have no idea about the second 240 though without removing drive bays unless you go external out the back. Hope you have some power tools.


I'm definitely removing the lower hdd cage. I've seen builds with rads on the bottom on their sides with ducts cut into the side panels. Thats the direction I'm gonna head in for now/


----------



## LegendMask

Hi guys, here is my 800D. Nothing special so far, but felt I should post it anyway for now I hope you guys like it.


----------



## NotAnotherHong

Any word on the release date of the 350D?
I am soooo impatient!!!


----------



## jeppie1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> Any word on the release date of the 350D?
> I am soooo impatient!!!


It is out...
(



)[review on it]


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeppie1*
> 
> It is out...
> (
> 
> 
> 
> )[review on it]


It is not out yet. Reviewers got their cases before the NDA lifted on April 25th. It should be in stock for purchase within the next week or so.


----------



## DUpgrade

I was seriously going to buy a 800D but watching videos and reviews on that case it seems like intake airflow from the bottom only isn't going to cut it and fitting rads without cutting apart the case. I'm also troubled by the Sata 2 PCB for the hot swap in addition to having to buy better fans to make it work. With that said I think that the 900D super mega giant tower is probably a better solution having room for many rads and a ton of intake airflow from the front of the case. Trouble is now most places are out of stock.


----------



## Kyal

I currently use the Z77 Extreme 4, and was planning on buying the 650d but from photos I've seen with it in the 650D, there's a gap with the CPU cutout. To anyone with the same setup, does it bug you? It looks like it'd bug me but I'm not sure. /:


----------



## jeppie1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.*
> 
> It is not out yet. Reviewers got their cases before the NDA lifted on April 25th. It should be in stock for purchase within the next week or so.


Just found this out myself, thanks for correcting me


----------



## cafu02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I was seriously going to buy a 800D but watching videos and reviews on that case it seems like intake airflow from the bottom only isn't going to cut it and fitting rads without cutting apart the case. I'm also troubled by the Sata 2 PCB for the hot swap in addition to having to buy better fans to make it work. With that said I think that the 900D super mega giant tower is probably a better solution having room for many rads and a ton of intake airflow from the front of the case. Trouble is now most places are out of stock.


It does come with USB 3.0 and SATA 3 PCB.
I just pick one up last weekend. as for removing the bottom HDD tray to add a RAP, just have to drill 6 rebits








I think the 900D is way too BIG for most people, plus you be waiting till Xmass get one







.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cafu02*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I was seriously going to buy a 800D but watching videos and reviews on that case it seems like intake airflow from the bottom only isn't going to cut it and fitting rads without cutting apart the case. I'm also troubled by the Sata 2 PCB for the hot swap in addition to having to buy better fans to make it work. With that said I think that the 900D super mega giant tower is probably a better solution having room for many rads and a ton of intake airflow from the front of the case. Trouble is now most places are out of stock.
> 
> 
> 
> It does come with USB 3.0 and SATA 3 PCB.
> I just pick one up last weekend. as for removing the bottom HDD tray to add a RAP, just have to drill 6 rebits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the 900D is way too BIG for most people, plus you be waiting till Xmass get one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Sounds like you wanted the 900D but settled for 800D. I know they will come available on 5/15 at a few places so I just have to keep my eye on it. Not to mention justifying spending $350 on a metal box to my wife. Anything else is easier to get away with because it goes inside the case.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> I currently use the Z77 Extreme 4, and was planning on buying the 650d but from photos I've seen with it in the 650D, there's a gap with the CPU cutout. To anyone with the same setup, does it bug you? It looks like it'd bug me but I'm not sure. /:


It might bug me when being able to see out with the right panel off, but with the panel on I can't imagine it would bother me too terribly. Definitely not enough to not get the 650D.


----------



## ynygma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> I currently use the Z77 Extreme 4, and was planning on buying the 650d but from photos I've seen with it in the 650D, there's a gap with the CPU cutout. To anyone with the same setup, does it bug you? It looks like it'd bug me but I'm not sure. /:


I was using this motherboard before I got my Maximus V Extreme and the cutout is not that bad, in fact I didn't even thing about that it was there until you mentioned it It is a very sleek board and looks great in the 650D One thing though, unless you are goingt o use some super low profile fans, I was unable t do Push/Pull top mounted because there was not enough clearance. Sadly, it is the same for the Maximus as well.

Ynygma


----------



## afallickwang

Very persuasive with this review: http://www.anandtech.com/show/6917/corsair-obsidian-350d-case-review


----------



## Modest Mouse

Hey all I just purchased an 800D from a fellow OCN member for a new build. After doing an inventory (I knew it was missing some things) I wanted to know if there is anywhere recommended to pick up the missing components (misc. screws, drive bay cover, etc.) Can't wait to get this project rolling. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modest Mouse*
> 
> Hey all I just purchased an 800D from a fellow OCN member for a new build. After doing an inventory (I knew it was missing some things) I wanted to know if there is anywhere recommended to pick up the missing components (misc. screws, drive bay cover, etc.) Can't wait to get this project rolling. Thanks in advance.


Have you checked Corsair's website? http://www.corsair.com/us/parts/case-parts.html


----------



## Modest Mouse

Ok now I feel dumb....well dumber than usual. Apologies


----------



## fasterhoads

moved


----------



## DrexeusMalus

Hey guys,

Haven't found anything regarding the hard drive tray on forums. I just wanted to ask whether the 600t drive trays fit in the 700d? Please see below description of item;

C600T-TRAY Corsair Graphite Series™ 600T Drive Tray Corsair $5.99
Add:
Product Details: One drive tray for Graphite Series 600T case. Compatible with 2.5 and 3.5 inch disk drives.

I just got a 700d but all the trays are missing. I was just wondering if these would fit. Thanks!

Best regards,
Drex


----------



## Ash2097

Just changed a few things in my 650D


----------



## rmcknight36

650D in progress


----------



## SoloTwo

Working on my 900D finally.















More over in my build log.


----------



## Curleyyy

Heyo, so I've got a little annoying problem. On my case, the 650D I can hear a vibration sound which is obviously caused by one of the fans, and it's quite audible. When I push in the windowed side panel with lots of pressure, the vibration sound goes away. I'm just wondering what I can do to stop it, because I can't hold the side panel all the time.


----------



## onevoicewild

[ Sponsored build ] Hey Mr moderator would you list me in the 900D Club please ! working on an upgrade from my 800D thanks.







I love this case! It's just Incredible ! Work Log - http://www.overclock.net/t/1394818/sponsored-unforgiven-the-metallica-build


----------



## onevoicewild

rmcknight36 your unusual color scheme is Incredible, I really / really like the way that looks. Most people are afraid to take that kind of chance = you win!

SoloTwo -First time Build? You can't tell it - everything is in perfect order and looks great. I'm a little jealous! you will be fragging along time before I get mine done. Keep up the standard you are doing now and this will be perfect!!


----------



## rmcknight36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> rmcknight36 your unusual color scheme is Incredible, I really / really like the way that looks. Most people are afraid to take that kind of chance = you win!
> 
> SoloTwo -First time Build? You can't tell it - everything is in perfect order and looks great. I'm a little jealous! you will be fragging along time before I get mine done. Keep up the standard you are doing now and this will be perfect!!


Ty and i have added the ssd into the pic now


----------



## onevoicewild

Very Cool! How did you do the design on the SSD's that looks great with the back lighting.


----------



## sakerfalcon

Can anyone confirm the 700D/800D uses 6/32 screws for the mobos?


----------



## rmcknight36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> Very Cool! How did you do the design on the SSD's that looks great with the back lighting.


The design was printed onto to vinyl and i just stuck it on there.


----------



## aeonoscence

hey mod

i dibs in the 900D club, here it is to prove it:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1388251/build-log-updated-5-project-mono-900d-aquacomputer-first-d


----------



## TheNinjaNaren

There's a giveaway going on for the 900D right now! Check it out. Hope this helps those looking for an Obsidian series case.

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/21412-corsair-900d-giveaway-for-uscanada-only-sponsored-by-timmytechtv/


----------



## cafu02

Hey is my 800D

So it was busy this weekend and here is the reason why









http://s83.photobucket.com/user/cafu09/media/My Rig/087.jpg.html[/URL]

http://s83.photobucket.com/user/cafu09/media/My Rig/080.jpg.html

http://s83.photobucket.com/user/cafu09/media/My Rig/064.jpg.html

http://s83.photobucket.com/user/cafu09/media/My Rig/063.jpg.html

http://s83.photobucket.com/user/cafu09/media/My Rig/065.jpg.html

http://s83.photobucket.com/user/cafu09/media/My Rig/079.jpg.html

http://s83.photobucket.com/user/cafu09/media/My Rig/084.jpg.html


----------



## Panther Al

Well, if the 350D is good to go for being added, tack my name up on the list:


----------



## Biggu

Never posted pics of mine.


----------



## SteaknChips88

Hi guys,

Recently moved into a new house with my girlfriend. I don't really go for big, flashing towers as I found the LED lights in my last computer too calming! Was looking at getting a 550d and building a new Intel system in it for the office desktop. I will be using it for music production as well as gaming, is this case a good case for gaming as well? I notice it has quite a bit of sound dampening material, I don't overclock but I am a little worried about thermals.


----------



## Jedson3614

For you guys with 650d's what is your solution for the usb front pass through, I was thinking of taking a front mounted usb header bracket (remove bracket) , and mount behind motherboard tray.


----------



## cafu02

Any case can be used for gaming, don't thing that really matters.
What you should focus on is, can the parts your want fit in that case, Is the style of the case to your liking. and so fort. Research the case and get it done


----------



## MNModder

Here is my 900d case I got it Saturday and just opened it up yesterday and am going to spend the next few days getting it put together



The kitty approves she shows her approval by napping lol this case is amazing!!!!!!!!!
cant wait to put some hardware in it


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> For you guys with 650d's what is your solution for the usb front pass through, I was thinking of taking a front mounted usb header bracket (remove bracket) , and mount behind motherboard tray.


Quickly browsing, I found this - haven't read into it though.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=19_135&products_id=17887


----------



## onevoicewild

Welcome to the 900 Club MNModder - Feels pretty good!!! Just wait, The more you get into this case, the more you appreciate just how much though they put into it. Enjoy and send us some pic's when you can.


----------



## mystiksinner

900d is finally back in stock on amazon. Just ordered. I've been waiting months for this. now I just need my maximus vi formula and it will be go time for my big summer project.


----------



## DUpgrade

^ Amazon is sold out again. I just ordered the last 900D they had available and with Prime shipping I'll get it guaranteed Tues June 11. Not bad for a 60-70 lbs package I guess.


----------



## MNModder

Oh It does feel pretty good and thanks for the welcome how do I get my name on the first page I pm'ed the op/moderator no luck yet?
Love those grills bye the way looks like it took a little work to get the side one on huh


----------



## onevoicewild

If you pm'ed the moderator he will get to it soon. He is probably working on his own 900D - got tired of watching everyone else have all the fun!

The grills were a bit of work, but it is a labor of Love. I've never had so much fun working on a case. Even my wife thinks it's cool and that's a big feat! She usually Just looks at me and wonders what's wrong with me. He He

Check this out! it's one of our new renderings.


----------



## rmcknight36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> If you pm'ed the moderator he will get to it soon. He is probably working on his own 900D - got tired of watching everyone else have all the fun!
> 
> The grills were a bit of work, but it is a labor of Love. I've never had so much fun working on a case. Even my wife thinks it's cool and that's a big feat! She usually Just looks at me and wonders what's wrong with me. He He
> 
> Check this out! it's one of our new renderings.


Cant wait to see this build


----------



## Droidisthebest

About to become a 650D owner, ordered it from amazon yesterday


----------



## DUpgrade

My 900D finally came in yesterday but didn't get around to taking some pics. This case is *massive*.


----------



## onevoicewild

Thanks rmcknight36 I'm Workin on it. Very fun. have you done anything new on your rig. That's a powerful Little monster you have going.


----------



## MNModder

Ok so I got to building the bast few days and got some pictures taken let me know what tou guys think, although I would have to say that it is challenging to do this case justice because it is so beautiful all by its self I do plan on upgrading components in the near future and making this look even better. For now though I am planning on changing the sleeving on the 24 pin, maybe painting the ram heatsinks and making a cover to go over the top of the fan controller I really like the way my fan controller fit in the drive bays backwards it seems like they thought of someone doing that because of the way it flares out at the back just goes to sow how much thought they put into this case I am also glad the fan controller fit that way so I can keep the front bay covers on. Anyways would love peoples input, critiques, and suggestions thanks everyone:thumb:
I also didnt feel like frilling holes in the case for the reservior or the pump so I made some plexi brackets to secure the res using the pressure and friction from the passthrough gromets and used another plexi piece to secure the pump in the same way

























Edit: If I broke any rules please let me know so I can fix it thanks again


----------



## rmcknight36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> Thanks rmcknight36 I'm Workin on it. Very fun. have you done anything new on your rig. That's a powerful Little monster you have going.


Not yet, working like crazy







Will be soon


----------



## Sazexa

I'd love to see Corsair make an Obsidian Mini-ITX case, that isn't anything more than like 1Ft x 1Ft x 1Ft.. Something truly small form factor. Enough space for like a 160mm PSU, a low-mid profile cooler, a 10" graphic card, and one 12.7mm bay for slim/slot-loading CD/DVD drives. Maybe 5.25" full size.


----------



## Droidisthebest

Sorry for the crappy iphone pic


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNModder*
> 
> Ok so I got to building the bast few days and got some pictures taken let me know what tou guys think, although I would have to say that it is challenging to do this case justice because it is so beautiful all by its self I do plan on upgrading components in the near future and making this look even better. For now though I am planning on changing the sleeving on the 24 pin, maybe painting the ram heatsinks and making a cover to go over the top of the fan controller I really like the way my fan controller fit in the drive bays backwards it seems like they thought of someone doing that because of the way it flares out at the back just goes to sow how much thought they put into this case I am also glad the fan controller fit that way so I can keep the front bay covers on. Anyways would love peoples input, critiques, and suggestions thanks everyone:thumb:
> I also didnt feel like frilling holes in the case for the reservior or the pump so I made some plexi brackets to secure the res using the pressure and friction from the passthrough gromets and used another plexi piece to secure the pump in the same way


Interesting way you mounted the res. Just curious if you removed the bottom mesh dust filter? This gives me some ideas on where I would like to go with mine when I transition to a custom water loop. I'm hoping to have time to work on mine this weekend.


----------



## MNModder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Interesting way you mounted the res. Just curious if you removed the bottom mesh dust filter? This gives me some ideas on where I would like to go with mine when I transition to a custom water loop. I'm hoping to have time to work on mine this weekend.


Yes I did remove the bottom dust filter but just for the pictures. Heres some pictures with the filter installed.


----------



## DUpgrade

^ Thanks. I've still got the tape on mine still as well. At the moment I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to hook up the front 3 AF120L fans. I could get a splitter that would bring them all into one but then I'll need an extension to get to the mobo or I have a molex to 3 pin. I saw in one of your pics you have a red/yellow thing connecting your top rad fans together. How did you handle the front fans and your bottom rad fans?


----------



## Oupavoc

Everyone that wants to be added to the list. I'm currently out of town on vacation. Well add you once I get back to town


----------



## wermad

Well, I'm hoping to get a 900D once I finish paying my car loan in a few months. So I hope to rejoin the Obsidian club in the next few months. I do have a Monsta 480mm and my mb does allow me to clear the ram and cpu 8-pin cable so that will be going on top. Plans are to stuff a 45mm thick 480, 360, and 240 in the other compartments. For now, my little haf-xb will have to do.

But what's the deal with availability??? How bad is the supply or is the shipping/packaging holding inventory to resellers? I was hoping my local Fry's would carry it since they carry pretty much every Corsair case (including the classic 800D). Shipping is killer along with sales tax. Hoping TD would get it or someone outside of Cali.

In the mean time. I'll be lurking around here









Some nostalgia:


Spoiler: 800D w/ dual RX480s


----------



## Cotton

First post here.

LURK more you stalker!

from:



to:


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> First post here.
> 
> LURK more you stalker!
> 
> from:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to:


----------



## Jameswalt1




----------



## Harry604

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


What the total u spent on ur whole rig

Just wondering its amazing


----------



## wermad

With a 480 at the top (lets say a UT60 with p/p), how much drive space do you have left for the four 5.25 bays? i have a couple of reservoirs I my just reuse if they can fit









Btw, order placed







but gotta wait (back-ordered







).


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> With a 480 at the top (lets say a UT60 with p/p), how much drive space do you have left for the four 5.25 bays? i have a couple of reservoirs I my just reuse if they can fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, order placed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but gotta wait (back-ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Plenty of room. I think there's a pic in my build log towards the begining that shows a view of the rad through the bays.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Plenty of room. I think there's a pic in my build log towards the begining that shows a view of the rad through the bays.


Thanks, the bay reservoirs aren't that deep. They end about 10mm after the nearest screw holes. Guess Ill have to wait and see


----------



## ExpertTrigger




----------



## OverSightX

I'll add mine to the 900D brotherhood...


----------



## onevoicewild

Hey Jameswalt1 - Front page on EK's Facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/EKWaterBlocks Very cool man! Lookin good!


----------



## Modest Mouse

Any chance of getting a Monsta 360 with push fans in the top of the 800D? Would like to put the white edition in the top of my case. I could always rock the UT60 but it is overkill.net .....


----------



## skyn3t

I will going to add my 800D moded son... re-build still in progress


----------



## DUpgrade

Not sure if this has been posted on here but this video shows these guys taking apart a 900D. Enjoy.


----------



## MNModder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> ^ Thanks. I've still got the tape on mine still as well. At the moment I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to hook up the front 3 AF120L fans. I could get a splitter that would bring them all into one but then I'll need an extension to get to the mobo or I have a molex to 3 pin. I saw in one of your pics you have a red/yellow thing connecting your top rad fans together. How did you handle the front fans and your bottom rad fans?


Ok I believe in the picture your talking about all of my top fan cords are just tied together. Those are gentle typhoon ap-31 fans and their cords are red, yellow and black. But for the top and bottom rad fans I used an 8 way fan splitter and then connected it to my fan controller, then for the front and back fans I used a separate splitter. The one down side to this though is it makes cable management a nightmare later I plan on streamlining some things and getting rid of those fan splitters because they are so bulky. I'll post some pictures later tonight to show you what I'm talking about. Just a warning my cable management in the back is awful


----------



## MURDoctrine

Finally got most of my new watercooling parts. Ditched my old Rasa kit pump/res combo for a bitspower res and Swiftect MCP655 pump. Will be buying some compression fitting in the next week to clean up the loop and rid myself of some of the extremely tight tube routes. But here it is in its current state. Haha ignore the white led xigmatec fan. One of my AP-15's came DoA so I had to improvise.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Finally got most of my new watercooling parts. Ditched my old Rasa kit pump/res combo for a bitspower res and Swiftect MCP655 pump. Will be buying some compression fitting in the next week to clean up the loop and rid myself of some of the extremely tight tube routes. But here it is in its current state. Haha ignore the white led xigmatec fan. One of my AP-15's came DoA so I had to improvise.


I don't want to do a bay res/pump deal with my 900D as there's more than enough room for the cylinder res to be on display. Interesitng mounting location for your res I haven't seen that before. Nice loop going on there as well, simple and effective.


----------



## chino1974

Just bought a 900d to replace my Phantom 820. I must say this thing is HUGE!!! I can just about fir the whole 820 inside the 900d !! Can't wait to tear int it tomorrow and get all my hardware swapped out!!!


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I don't want to do a bay res/pump deal with my 900D as there's more than enough room for the cylinder res to be on display. Interesitng mounting location for your res I haven't seen that before. Nice loop going on there as well, simple and effective.


Thanks. Yeah I had to mount the res on my hdd racks because I didn't have anything to go behind the motherboard tray for the mounts for the res. Also need a 90 degree rotary for the top there. Hoping to find a solution to that but it is working fine there. There are actually several holes on the hdd trays that were perfectly spaced for it.


----------



## wermad




----------



## TheGovernment

My new 900D shipped yesterday. Also got a ton of new WC stuff today. ddc 3.2 pump, 2 x xspc razor titan blocks (with backplate), frozenQ x4 fusion res, koolance 830i cpu block , swiftech 320 rad, xspc 240 rad a bunch of lights etc. I'm coming from a switch 810 so I already had a pretty big case, I just like having as much room as possible to clean things up inside.


----------



## chino1974

Picked my 900d up yesterday. Tearing down the Phantom 820. Gonna miss the 820 but this case is sooo big!!! Cant wait to have this thing all filled up and running!!! Now my Asus RIVE, 3930K and trifire 7970's will have room to stretch!!


----------



## wermad

How do you take off the top mesh panel in the 900D? I thought you slid it towards the left side (window panel)? Mine won't budge









edit: found it:

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=118799


----------



## chino1974

Lol!!! Beat me to it!!!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Lol!!! Beat me to it!!!


----------



## wermad

First mod: cut off the front panels plastic rails/guide. Bay reservoirs didn't have a channel all the way through. Barely fits w/ the Monsta 480:

Plenty of room in the rear for the ports and fittings









Don't have time to test fit the mb. Will look into that later on


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> First mod: cut off the front panels plastic rails/guide. Bay reservoirs didn't have a channel all the way through. Barely fits w/ the Monsta 480:
> 
> Plenty of room in the rear for the ports and fittings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have time to test fit the mb. Will look into that later on


God I gotta buy myself a few thick rads!!! For now I'm using all Switech Quiet Power series rads. What pump or pumps will you be using with this Wermad ?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> God I gotta buy myself a few thick rads!!! For now I'm using all Switech Quiet Power series rads. What pump or pumps will you be using with this Wermad ?


Using my trusty o' 35x


----------



## onevoicewild

you have to push down and pull toward the window side. Look up from the inside and you can see the plastic u shapes catches that hold it down. It Is pretty hard to move. I was afraid I would break it because I didn't really know how it came off/


----------



## onevoicewild

chino1974 - I love those bay reservoirs, they look so cool and I have wanted one forever. Post some pictures when you get it lit up. Nice!!!


----------



## wermad

Sniper3 & Monsta 480 - we have lift off!



I was still able to install the top right and middle screws.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> I'll add mine to the 900D brotherhood...


What size rad is that on top?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> What size rad is that on top?


That's an Alphacool XT45 (45mm thick). Check out his sweet build:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1393949/build-log-ovrsghtx2-900d-rebuild-done-for-now


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> That's an Alphacool XT45 (45mm thick). Check out his sweet build:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393949/build-log-ovrsghtx2-900d-rebuild-done-for-now


Thank you for the response I am going to try to get a UT60 in push pull on the top


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Thank you for the response I am going to try to get a UT60 in push pull on the top


I've posted this a few times but here you go:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> So some more bad news for me and anyone else in hopes for a Monsta above a RIVE. Short answer: NO it will not fit. Unfortunately the fan on the rad doesn't give enough space to plug in the 8pin cpu power in. I tried all routes I can think of with no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is enough space on the bottom between the rad and the PSU IF you use the plugs on the top of the rad and not the side where fans are, BUT it won't work with the 240 rad in the front. So, in short, a MONSTA will work on the bottom without a 240 in the front. It will not work on top with either set of fans in push or pull.
> 
> Yes, it's a sad day.
> 
> Heres how it looks. Off by literally ~5mm.
> 
> 
> Finally got to taking her apart. No luck on the mobo fitting though.


The UT60 + push/pull w/ regular 25mm fans is 110mm, the Monsta is 111mm with one set of fans (either push or pull). OverSightX said for the Rampage IV Extreme, you need about 5mm to clear the top cpu plug. Its a tight squeeze that's so far has been shown to be a no fit.

Push/pull will net you very little gain if you're already using some good fans (like the AP/SP). You can always go w/ the UT60 w/ push or pull (pull is said to have a slightly advantage) or go with a slimmer rad like the XT45 (45mm thick and w/ push/pull ~95mm). There are a few more brands out there that sell 45mm thick rads (like EK and Magicool).

Alternatively, the SR1 from Black Ice is 54mm thick and works great with medium to low rpm fans. With push/pull, you'll end up w/ 104mm which should give you that gap to clear the RIVE's cpu connector.

Some have suggested going w/ 20mm or 15mm thick fans (but they tend to have ok performance tbh).

My motherboard cleared the Monsta w/ push fans. The wire grill is pushed out a bit (original design of wire fan grills) so it barely kisses the top vrm heatsink). Other then changing your mb, I would recommend go w/ a single bank of fans if you want to stick w/ the UT60 or get a slimmer rad.


----------



## wermad

Not really happy with the way the two bay reservoirs are rigged up. Probably just going to keep one and sell the other.


----------



## skyn3t

Hey wermad I'm right behind you LOL you asked and here we are









I have been working on my 800D mod again I have decide to post one or two pics of each day that I had work on it. It still need a bit more work but here is what i got for now. some pics are better than others because I used most of the time my s3 to take those pics. RaD's to be mounted on this build rx360,rx240,rx240 with dual pump with MCP35X2-H top.







.

Day 1 tear down










Day 2 removin all the heatshirnk from my MDPC sleeve and going heatshrink less


Day 3 preparing some hard cut-out


Day 3 mounting the 5.25 fan controller cage


Day 4







my gpu's just arrived with other parts.


Day 5 preparing the rx240 mount hard for front intake


Day 6 some new parts arrive too.


Day 6 I just had to put this parts together looks how gorgeous it is










Day 7 Cutting the holes for the front rad mount from the day 5


Day 8 I had done this peace here but i forgot to take some pics but I do have some different angles and how i made it










Day 9 Front fan mod made with acrylic and mounted from inside with nice and even edges from outside.


Day 9 just finished my black panel base with two fillport in it. and monted the rx240 and right behind is another panel to mount res and ssd


PS: I'm still think in open a Build log but i think i'm kinda lazy this time. so what you guys thinking


----------



## wermad

What size hole-saw is that? I've searched for a 115mm one and they're uber expensive ($50-70). Looks really good







. Still playing with my 900D. Might be ordering some more rads soon


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> What size hole is that? I've searched for a 115mm one and they're uber expensive ($50-70). Loos really good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still playing with my 900D. Might be ordering some more rads soon


This is 115mm ( 4 1/2 " ) hole saw and yeah it is expensive. have you try ebay sometimes you can get a hole set for 30 bucks cheap hole saw but it does the job.

only the saw you may need the bit if you don't have one.

BLU-MOL 4-1/4 BI-METAL HOLE SAW. Metal, Wood. MADE IN USA.

here is the hole set but you only have 4" and 5" biger
18pc Carbon Steel Hole Saw Set cut smooth, precise holes in wood, plastic, PVC

Edited







just found a cheap one 4/14
$16 bucks shipped only thw saw
4 1/4" Bi Metal Hole Saws ,holesaw, bi-metal

this guy has everything you need cheap0
losttreasures990


----------



## dvalle22

Just curious, once you made the 115mm cuts, did you come back and sand another 5mm off all the way around, or did you just sand it smooth and leave it after that?

I'm looking at doing something pretty similar in the front of my 650d to replace the single 200mm. Also debating on using a piece of aluminum, or just acrylic.

The other thing I'm debating on is sticking with trying to air cooling or buying a h100i and putting it in the top.

Here's where my case is sitting now. Cut the horrible mesh out of the front (I only left some of the mesh so that the u-channel would have something flat to slide onto. Also bought a replacement front filter and modded it to fit in the 5.25 drive bays where I'll be putting a 120.


----------



## skyn3t

Once you drill the hole you must keep the saw in slow speed so you can get the rouf edge smoother a bit more after that sand it by hand using a rounded file or just roll a sand paper and kill the sharp edges. Just take your time cuz you only have one shot.
Ps: all my cut out was made on acrylic. On steel you must have a fine hole saw to get a smooth cut.

Some tricky you may want to know always keep a peace of wood under the acrylic or steel so the dril gruide strait down without moving out if the center it will make you hands stable to finish it and don't f#&$/ up the parts

Sent from my gs3 trough 56k moden.


----------



## dvalle22

Yeah I have a little experience with cutting/drilling acrylic. Was just curious if you left the holes at 115mm or sanded them out to 120mm.

Thanks for the tips though!

What are you guys' opinions.. should I stick with trying to blast this with air, and upgrade my heatsink to the noctua d14 update when that comes out, or should I just go with a h100i (with some sexy corsair fans with yellow rings to mach my motherboard and 680 lightning)? My specs are in sig. I was sitting at a stable 4.4 on my 3770k, but I would like to get to 4.6 at least.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvalle22*
> 
> What are you guys' opinions.. should I stick with trying to blast this with air, and upgrade my heatsink to the noctua d14 update when that comes out, or should I just go with a h100i (with some sexy corsair fans with yellow rings to mach my motherboard and 680 lightning)? My specs are in sig. I was sitting at a stable 4.4 on my 3770k, but I would like to get to 4.6 at least.


I would opt going with the H100i and paint the rings to match your rig. You might want to preserve the white to have it as an option later, so prime/paint the blue or red. There's really good plastic spraypaint that bonds well with plastic too. It's just my personal opinion as i don't like the looks of Noctua fans at all as they ruin any color scheme you might have going on.


----------



## dvalle22

That's what I've been thinking myself. Only reason I haven't is because I like the look of the blue LED's on my heatsink to match the lights on the lightning and motherboard, but at this point I'm wanting more performance than looks (but still have it looking nice).

What I'm thinking for my setup is...

3 Gentle Typhoons AP14 or AP15. All as intake across the front.
1 AF120 in the rear as exhaust
2 SP120 on the h100i as exhaust

Is that a decent setup? I really wish the 650d had a bottom fan mount. Suppose I could mod one if I really wanted


----------



## onevoicewild

skyn3t - nice job on the fans, You've got some skills ! It looks factory clean, but better. I put a 120mm In the lower area of my 800D, It was a tight squeeze but it fit with a little grinding.



Ya I know it's goofy looking but it was a lot of fun and I learned a lot building it.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Ummm more pics of that insane piece please


----------



## skyn3t

That mod looks fantastic and good job on the lower fan it does look nice. Yeah like you said it is a lot fun when you do it yourself .

thanks for your compliment









 I just ordered my creative sb z ;-) from amazon 99.90 free two days shipping it will be here on the 26, to replace my old bravura.


----------



## Mms60r

Some pics of my modded 800D


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mms60r*
> 
> Some pics of my modded 800D
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like the clear plexy you did there , I was going to do the same but i decide to go black sheet metal and showing the two top fillport and my psu







, but for sure someday i will do this nice clear base plexy. Good job.


----------



## chino1974

Ok guys here a few pics of my 900d. Can I join the club? I know it's got a long way to go but it's definitely a blast working on it.


----------



## Mms60r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I like the clear plexy you did there , I was going to do the same but i decide to go black sheet metal and showing the two top fillport and my psu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but for sure someday i will do this nice clear base plexy. Good job.


Thanks, I probably going to change to white led or ccfl lighting, not sure which


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Ok guys here a few pics of my 900d. Can I join the club? I know it's got a long way to go but it's definitely a blast working on it.


nice clean tubing you have there, you must have a nice flow.


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Ok guys here a few pics of my 900d. Can I join the club? I know it's got a long way to go but it's definitely a blast working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice clear tubing you have there, you must have a nice flow.
Click to expand...

Thank you. But what do you mean by clear tubing ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Thank you. But what do you mean by clear tubing ?


I mean "clean" not much tubing going on in the loop.


----------



## chino1974

Oh ok Thank you. I always try to keep my loops as clean looking as possible. I know everyone has their own opinions but I think the cleaner the loop the better. I haven't run this loop yet. But I'm using the same pump from my last build a Swiftech mcp35x . In my old build I had four rads instead of thread and alil more going on in tubing but my flow was awesome. Hopefully the 35x will do the job on this one also.


----------



## MerkageTurk

just ordered the 900D


----------



## wermad

Acquire a few rads: two GTX 480s one for the top and the other for the bottom; one GTX 360 for the bottom after the psu and one GTX 240 for the front. These guys weren't my first choice but I found them for cheap and so I went for them. They do need a new lick of paint. Unfortunately, i have no more hdd cage options. Bought a pci slot ssd bracket for cheap on ebay. Sold one of the bay reservoirs as it was going to be challenging to run two bay reservoirs in conjunction.

Its nice to figure out how the 900D is made. I found that front lower fan mounting is removable since you'll need to remove it for any bottom radiators stretching to the front. I ended up flipping it to the front fascia's cavity but doing so required a complete removal of the front fascia.

edit: here's the ssd slot bracket:



Its conveniently located near the psu and the mb. Works out in the end


----------



## DUpgrade

^ That's different but why not just velcro or strap the SSDs on the backside of the case? I've also seen people mount these things quite prominately on the 5.25" bays after removing those plastic clips. If my SSD wasn't bright red I would consider this, those Samsung 840 pros look way better for doing this.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> ^ That's different but why not just velcro or strap the SSDs on the backside of the case? I've also seen people mount these things quite prominately on the 5.25" bays after removing those plastic clips. If my SSD wasn't bright red I would consider this, those Samsung 840 pros look way better for doing this.


You can hide an ssd lots of ways. Saw this and thought it would be different and also it sits very close to the mb and psu. No need to tuck in to the bays or slap on the side to show off. It also holds two ssd. And might as well put those unused slots to some use where they'll be little to no interference.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Acquire a few rads: two GTX 480s one for the top and the other for the bottom; one GTX 360 for the bottom after the psu and one GTX 240 for the front. These guys weren't my first choice but I found them for cheap and so I went for them. They do need a new lick of paint. Unfortunately, i have no more hdd cage options. Bought a pci slot ssd bracket for cheap on ebay. Sold one of the bay reservoirs as it was going to be challenging to run two bay reservoirs in conjunction.
> 
> Its nice to figure out how the 900D is made. I found that front lower fan mounting is removable since you'll need to remove it for any bottom radiators stretching to the front. I ended up flipping it to the front fascia's cavity but doing so required a complete removal of the front fascia.
> 
> edit: here's the ssd slot bracket:
> 
> Its conveniently located near the psu and the mb. Works out in the end


I do like the idea of getting this ssd slot bracket , less wires running all along the mobo tray and less cabling all over. we just need to find a small sata cable for it the right size.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I do like the idea of getting this ssd slot bracket , less wires running all along the mobo tray and less cabling all over. we just need to find a small sata cable for it the right size.


Standard black sata iii cable should be fine. I have a ton of those so it helps that i don't have to look for a long one.

Anyone have pics of a rad fitted to the front of the 900D? inside the case not the fascia? Thanks and +1


----------



## onevoicewild

Ok James Just for you. I got a lot crazy on this, trying to do some things that hadn't been done before, in a world where every thing has been done! It goofy looking but is actually a good dependable rig.









And that is Bender - I was able to get most of my craziness out in one build. Ha ha


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> Ok James Just for you. I got a lot crazy on this, trying to do some things that hadn't been done before, in a world where every thing has been done! It goofy looking but is actually a good dependable rig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is Bender - I was able to get most of my craziness out in one build. Ha ha


Since you are a funny guy with this crazy build " it does looks awsome" now tell me in the funny way from my funny question. What is this teletubbies antenna on top? Wirelees?


----------



## Brianmz

Hey guys, need a bit of advice on doing a loop in a 900D, this are the parts I already have from my current build(cosmos II):



I'm planning in adding a 480mm RAD and 2 GPU waterblocks. Can I reuse my parts, and if so what else do I need to add to make the loop work?

Does the corsair 900D have a built in fan controller?

And if you have any tips in the best way to position everything for some clean tubing, that would be great.

Thanks,

Brian.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Hey guys, need a bit of advice on doing a loop in a 900D, this are the parts I already have from my current build(cosmos II):
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning in adding a 480mm RAD and 2 GPU waterblocks. Can I reuse my parts, and if so what else do I need to add to make the loop work?
> 
> Does the corsair 900D have a built in fan controller?
> 
> And if you have any tips in the best way to position everything for some clean tubing, that would be great.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brian.


You can definitely reuse all the components. The 900D doesn't come with a fan controller.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> Ok James Just for you. I got a lot crazy on this, trying to do some things that hadn't been done before, in a world where every thing has been done! It goofy looking but is actually a good dependable rig.
> 
> 
> 
> And that is Bender - I was able to get most of my craziness out in one build. Ha ha


The theme is like a cross between Steampunk and Flash Gordon


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You can definitely reuse all the components. The 900D doesn't come with a fan controller.


Nice, so just the waterblocks, fittings, fan controller and led lighting, and I'm done?

Any recommendations in fan controller and 480mm rad?

Fittings I will buy some 45 degree ones and regular ones and some extra red tubing.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Nice, so just the waterblocks, fittings, fan controller and led lighting, and I'm done?
> 
> Any recommendations in fan controller and 480mm rad?
> 
> Fittings I will buy some 45 degree ones and regular ones and some extra red tubing.


Any controller as long as it can handle your fans. I'm using a broken NZXT Mesh as just a hub/distributor.

Noitice the the bottom chamber's fans line up a little taller then the mesh holes. Looks like the R4s will be blocked off a bit from the top. Air flow should be fine but it won't look right me thinks







. Might just get some Phobya rad stands:


----------



## onevoicewild

*skyn3t* That is an interstellar communications module. Ha ha ha It was funny actually, I had been looking everywhere for an antenna to put on it and nothing. Then I was in a customers garage and it was lying by the trash. It had a heavy base on it, I think It was a hat rack to fancy hats. I wouldn't know I don't have fancy hats. Free = good


----------



## Brianmz

Mmm, which rad should I choose for the bottom compartment of the 900D, will mount the psu sideways with it:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9391/ex-rad-160/XSPC_RX480_Quad_120mm_Radiator.html

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14317/ex-rad-313/EK_Ultimate_Performance_CoolStream_480_XTX_Series_Liquid_Cooling_Radiator_EK-CoolStream_RAD_XTX_480_.html

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12965/ex-rad-241/Phobya_G-Changer_Ver_12_480mm_Radiator_-_Black_35227.html

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17137/ex-rad-444/XSPC_AX480_Quad_120mm_Radiator_w_Aluminum_Enclosure_-_Black.html


----------



## wermad

^^^UT60


----------



## Brianmz

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18793/ex-rad-492/Alphacool_NexXxoS_Monsta_Quad_140mm_Radiator_-_80mm_Thick.html

or

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14987/ex-rad-341/Alphacool_NexXxoS_UT60_Full_Copper_Quad_120mm_Radiator.html

xD


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> *skyn3t* That is an interstellar communications module. Ha ha ha It was funny actually, I had been looking everywhere for an antenna to put on it and nothing. Then I was in a customers garage and it was lying by the trash. It had a heavy base on it, I think It was a hat rack to fancy hats. I wouldn't know I don't have fancy hats. Free = good


man you are unique and your build too. and i do like your humor







this is why i call OCN home you are the one of those that makes this place shine. for you cuz you deserve it and your imagination is way beyond. now can I bought it and install it in my case







? you right about "I don't have fancy hats" to build or create something you have in mind you don't need to have a fancy hat, because fancy hat sometimes don't think like you brilhante brain. + REP my brother you got it

skyn3t.


----------



## DoktorTerror

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18793/ex-rad-492/Alphacool_NexXxoS_Monsta_Quad_140mm_Radiator_-_80mm_Thick.html
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14987/ex-rad-341/Alphacool_NexXxoS_UT60_Full_Copper_Quad_120mm_Radiator.html
> 
> xD


UT60


----------



## Brianmz

Alright thanks, sold out frozencpu, any other sites, besides performancepcs? Don't want to pay the florida sales tax =/, i'm cheap like that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoktorTerror*
> 
> UT60


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Alright thanks, sold out frozencpu, any other sites, besides performancepcs? Don't want to pay the florida sales tax =/, i'm cheap like that


I believe Phobya "G-Changer" are the same


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I believe Phobya "G-Changer" are the same


Ok, I will pick one of those then.


----------



## wermad

It won't fit at the lowest slot due to the psu but the second to bottom will do. Gotta get the mb's front i/o connectors in first.


----------



## Brianmz

Mmm, well, i want a 480mm Rad that will fit in the bottom slot with the PSU there as well =/, or what did you mean, couldn't tell from your pictures?

Also I'm at a loss as to what Sli connector to use for the cards, one is in pice slot 1 and the other pcie slot 4 of the RIVE.


----------



## Tobuk

I posted this in the 350D thread, but I thought I'd share it in this thread as well.

This is not 100% complete yet. I'm still debating on whether or not I will paint part of the case. The cable routing has been cleaned up some since these pictures, but I'm still deciding on what fan/LED controller setup to go with.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Mmm, well, i want a 480mm Rad that will fit in the bottom slot with the PSU there as well =/, or what did you mean, couldn't tell from your pictures?
> 
> Also I'm at a loss as to what Sli connector to use for the cards, one is in pice slot 1 and the other pcie slot 4 of the RIVE.


You can use the 3-way sli bridge Asus includes. It will work even with two cards. Or a single connector ribbon/hard bridge that's 90mm long. You can find them cheap on ebay.

Here's the ssd slot bracket in installed:



The last slot bracket was too close to the psu so it was just moved up one slot. Not really sturdy w/ the loose slit on the case and the single thumbscrew but it holds and a couple of ssd(s) are partly in weight. I like it! Its got an aluminum almost anodized finished and really blends in with the case. I would have done dual slots for the bracket since the mounting/braces are thicker then a single slot. Got that finished up and it doesn't even get in the way of the mb's connectors.

I'm installing a GTX 480 on the top and another one in the bottom chamber (left side). I have a GTX 360 that will go in the bottom chamber right in front of the psu. This is going to be a tight squeeze since the psu cables are very close. If it doesn't work out, I'll be buying a couple of Phobya rad brackets for the 360 and the 480. This can also solve the alignment issue I complained about for the bottom chamber (







). A GTX 240 will go in the front. I should get my 240 and 360 in tomorrow. The 480s, looks like they'll be arriving next week. Waiting a long time for the 900D but I'm stilling waiting on parts


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You can use the 3-way sli bridge Asus includes. It will work even with two cards. Or a single connector ribbon/hard bridge that's 90mm long. You can find them cheap on ebay.
> 
> Here's the ssd slot bracket in installed:
> 
> 
> 
> The last slot bracket was too close to the psu so it was just moved up one slot. Not really sturdy w/ the loose slit on the case and the single thumbscrew but it holds and a couple of ssd(s) are partly in weight. I like it! Its got an aluminum almost anodized finished and really blends in with the case. I would have done dual slots for the bracket since the mounting/braces are thicker then a single slot. Got that finished up and it doesn't even get in the way of the mb's connectors.
> 
> I'm installing a GTX 480 on the top and another one in the bottom chamber (left side). I have a GTX 360 that will go in the bottom chamber right in front of the psu. This is going to be a tight squeeze since the psu cables are very close. If it doesn't work out, I'll be buying a couple of Phobya rad brackets for the 360 and the 480. This can also solve the alignment issue I complained about for the bottom chamber (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). A GTX 240 will go in the front. I should get my 240 and 360 in tomorrow. The 480s, looks like they'll be arriving next week. Waiting a long time for the 900D but I'm stilling waiting on parts


Alright thanks, will check measurements to see what else i need for the bot 480mm rad.

About Sli, i mean the connector for liquid cooling, sorry if I wasn't clear about it.

Still don't know what to use.

XSPC EX480 Quad 120mm Low Profile Split Fin Radiator any good or too weak?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Alright thanks, will check measurements to see what else i need for the bot 480mm rad.
> 
> About Sli, i mean the connector for liquid cooling, sorry if I wasn't clear about it.
> 
> Still don't know what to use.


Depends on which blocks do you have. You might just need some adjustable sli links:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_203_472&products_id=30754

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_341&products_id=34042

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_393_766&products_id=35775


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Depends on which blocks do you have. You might just need some adjustable sli links:
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_203_472&products_id=30754
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_341&products_id=34042
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_393_766&products_id=35775


Ok will check, buying the EVGA Hydrocopper blocks.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Ok will check, buying the EVGA Hydrocopper blocks.


Yeah, for slot #1 and #4, any of the ones I linked will work


----------



## Modest Mouse

Well the calendar says it's June 26th but it sure feels like Christmas to me today


----------



## DUpgrade

^ My wife told me I had to wait for Christmas to buy anymore stuff. Guess I'll have to wait on my loop until next year.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> It won't fit at the lowest slot due to the psu but the second to bottom will do. Gotta get the mb's front i/o connectors in first.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


damn you wermad you got this bracket already LOL I was going to pull the trigger and you already have it on. nice bro.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobuk*
> 
> I posted this in the 350D thread, but I thought I'd share it in this thread as well.
> 
> This is not 100% complete yet. I'm still debating on whether or not I will paint part of the case. The cable routing has been cleaned up some since these pictures, but I'm still deciding on what fan/LED controller setup to go with.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


hey you do have a nice clean build there bro great work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modest Mouse*
> 
> Well the calendar says it's June 26th but it sure feels like Christmas to me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


hey I have some goodies in the mail today too. My new res and two replacement fans some some other parts for my rebuild.


Two Cougar 120mm x 25mm Vortex Hydro Dynamic Bearing PWM Fan - Black (CFV12HPB)
One EK UNI Holder 50/70 Liquid Cooling Mount Adapter - (EK-UNI Holder 50/70)
Set ArctiClean 1 & 2 (Thermal Material Remover and Surface Purifier) - 60ml Kit
14' Feet Slim C-Strip Fan/Window Molding/Grommet Edging - Black
One EK-MultiOption RES X3 250 - Liquid Cooling Reservoir (6 Total Ports
One FrozenCPU Dual Head ATX Connector Removal Tool (ATX, 4-pin P4, 6-pin PCI-E, 8-pin Xeon, Auxiliary, 3-pin or 4-pin Fan, Flop
One Creative Sound Blaster Z
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> ^ My wife told me I had to wait for Christmas to buy anymore stuff. Guess I'll have to wait on my loop until next year.





Spoiler: read this, Is is only for you: Spoiler!



Make a nice dinner ( don't buy it )
Get a nice wine ( not $10 bottle )
Prepare a nice table ( before it, you must send your kids to a baby sitter)
Enjoy your time with her, than you know what we are made for . just do it.

wait for the next week and get your parts








LOL hey I could not hold myself because I know the felling.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> damn you wermad you got this bracket already LOL I was going to pull the trigger and you already have it on. nice bro.


Lol, took ~2 weeks from China but it looks pretty sharp. I am impressed on how it blends in quite well. I had to scrap my bottom front fan inversion since I totally forgot about the front mesh. It won't fit. Its cool, since a 240mm rad will go there (not a 360). Hopefully the used GTX 360 & 240 are in good shape and won't require painting.

I was thinking of repainting the rads but the metallic paint I had in mind needs a special base coat it that's really hard to find. I'm not going to wait. I have some satin so I might just go w/ that instead.


----------



## Brianmz

Ok, so i think I chose everything i need to finish my loop, while reusing my previous parts, want to check with you guys if I'm set and everything is compatible with the 900D:

To buy:



Already own:


----------



## onevoicewild

Tobuk - I really like how you did that window, very unique.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Just got my 900D yippy from scan.co.uk

At first glance I was like where are the screw's lol and searched on Google which some one in this club had the same situation lol


----------



## wermad

Anyone interested in the slot ssd bracket:



http://www.ebay.com/itm/330919577768?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Great buy for $7 and if you plan to stuff your case with rads and have no hdd cage option left


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Anyone interested in the slot ssd bracket:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330919577768?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Great buy for $7 and if you plan to stuff your case with rads and have no hdd cage option left


Nice, they seem interesting might take some if I don't fit my HDD cage when I'm done with the build n_n

How does thisL

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14317/ex-rad-313/EK_Ultimate_Performance_CoolStream_480_XTX_Series_Liquid_Cooling_Radiator_EK-CoolStream_RAD_XTX_480_.html?id=r4oWHLNn&mv_pc=18942#blank

compare to this:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12965/ex-rad-241/Phobya_G-Changer_Ver_12_480mm_Radiator_-_Black_35227.html?id=r4oWHLNn&mv_pc=18153

And would the EK one fit no problems bot with the AX 1200 sideways?

1 more I'm interested in:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17137/ex-rad-444/XSPC_AX480_Quad_120mm_Radiator_w_Aluminum_Enclosure_-_Black.html?id=r4oWHLNn&mv_pc=19942#blank


----------



## TheGovernment

I just got my 900D. No shipping damage! It's kinda funny, the only thing left in the case is the top cage that holds the DVD burner. I've gutted everything else.... Kinda makes me laugh that you pay for all these features only to rip it all out haha! I've got 2 x 320 rads and a 240.... Even with this monster, its gonna be tight. I was dry fitting tonight and hopefully if my dual EK top shows up before the weekend, I'll have it up and running by sunday or monday!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Nice, they seem interesting might take some if I don't fit my HDD cage when I'm done with the build n_n
> 
> How does thisL
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14317/ex-rad-313/EK_Ultimate_Performance_CoolStream_480_XTX_Series_Liquid_Cooling_Radiator_EK-CoolStream_RAD_XTX_480_.html?id=r4oWHLNn&mv_pc=18942#blank
> 
> compare to this:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12965/ex-rad-241/Phobya_G-Changer_Ver_12_480mm_Radiator_-_Black_35227.html?id=r4oWHLNn&mv_pc=18153
> 
> And would the EK one fit no problems bot with the AX 1200 sideways?
> 
> 1 more I'm interested in:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17137/ex-rad-444/XSPC_AX480_Quad_120mm_Radiator_w_Aluminum_Enclosure_-_Black.html?id=r4oWHLNn&mv_pc=19942#blank


UT60/G-Changer


----------



## DUpgrade

I want to go with UT60 at least for the top as i don't know what kind of mobo I'll be using down the road whether it'll clear if I'm doing 8 fans to push/pull that thing.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I want to go with UT60 at least for the top as i don't know what kind of mobo I'll be using down the road whether it'll clear if I'm doing 8 fans to push/pull that thing.


I'm going with the phobya g changer v2 480mm rad, which are pretty much the same for bot and top, will try to do push pull on top, if it's too tight, I will stick with just push there.


----------



## _REAPER_

I will be out of Afghanistan in 5 days and I will be home to build my 900D I cannot wait.


----------



## tvelander

My 900D
First time on OC









Not done yet but will soon be D:

3x Titan
MSI X79 Big Bang
3930k @ 4.976Ghz


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvelander*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 900D
> First time on OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not done yet but will soon be D:
> 
> 3x Titan
> MSI X79 Big Bang
> 3930k @ 4.976Ghz


Looks great! I kind of wish I had got the Big Bang myself.


----------



## tvelander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Looks great! I kind of wish I had got the Big Bang myself.


Love your PC.

If i did it it would be black but that's me









Awsome work


----------



## dvalle22

Jameswalt,

Your build makes me think of


----------



## Jameswalt1

HAHAHA


----------



## DUpgrade

Actually that's what would happen if one of those acrylic lines were to break.


----------



## dvalle22

Probably wouldn't look quite as excited as she does if that happened...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvalle22*
> 
> Probably wouldn't look quite as excited as she does if that happened...


Yeah more like this:


----------



## wermad

Ugh, ended up doing some surgery with the dremel tool. Went through a few disks but I was able to fit the 240mm rad in the front. Bottom rads barely squeezed in but I'm happy to report I cleared my psu with the 360mm down there. Waiting on the two 480mm rads to arrive and start wrapping up this build.

Tbh, there's so little tolerances for the rads that it makes me regret a bit just getting a used CL for the same amount of money


----------



## skyn3t

BHD is about to get a F^&% facelift. Going to take my RiG down for few days to get this thing done and back on track. I'm just waiting for my UNC black socket screws to come home and start to put things together now. I'm going to use some old parts like mobo and cpu cuz no reason to upgrade so I think this will be a epic build again.

Black Hawk Down Corsair 800D Freaking awesome here we go again. w00t.


3570k + Ninja CPU-370 Black @ 4.5 - 1.2
Z68 Professional Gen3
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 ACX x SLI
Hydro Copper SLI x 2
G.SKILL F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL
SAMSUNG 830 128GB x 2
XSPC 360 Rev2
XSPC 240 Rev2
XSPC 240 Rev2
Ek-Res X3 250mm
Ek-Uni Holder 50/70
Bitspower Fittings ( so many to list )
Bitspower Power Station II
XSPC LCD Display Temperature Sensor - Red
PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 7/16"ID x 5/8" OD - 10ft Retail Pack "I may not use this"
Delrin Vandal Resistant Illuminated Switch Black - 22mm Red Ring
Swiftech MCP35X2 Housing - Black x 1
Swiftech MCP355™ 12 VDC Pump x 2
COUGAR CF-V12HPB Vortex x 16
COUGAR CF-V14HB Vortex 2
Slim C-Strip Fan/Window Molding/Grommet Edging - Black for side panel
Lamptron FC9
Windows 8 Pro 64
CROSSOVER 27Q LED-P 27"
CM QuickFire TK
Evo Galaxy 1250
Corsair 800D
Razer Naga Hex
CM Stom Weapon
M-Audio BX5a
Sennheiser HD 555
Creative Sound Blaster Z
MDPC sleeving heat shrink less


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> BHD is about to get a F^&% facelift. Going to take my RiG down for few days to get this thing done and back on track. I'm just waiting for my UNC black socket screws to come home and start to put things together now. I'm going to use some old parts like mobo and cpu cuz no reason to upgrade so I think this will be a epic build again.
> 
> Black Hawk Down Corsair 800D Freaking awesome here we go again. w00t.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3570k + Ninja CPU-370 Black @ 4.5 - 1.2
> Z68 Professional Gen3
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 ACX x SLI
> Hydro Copper SLI x 2
> G.SKILL F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL
> SAMSUNG 830 128GB x 2
> XSPC 360 Rev2
> XSPC 240 Rev2
> XSPC 240 Rev2
> Ek-Res X3 250mm
> Ek-Uni Holder 50/70
> Bitspower Fittings ( so many to list )
> Bitspower Power Station II
> XSPC LCD Display Temperature Sensor - Red
> PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 7/16"ID x 5/8" OD - 10ft Retail Pack "I may not use this"
> Delrin Vandal Resistant Illuminated Switch Black - 22mm Red Ring
> Swiftech MCP35X2 Housing - Black x 1
> Swiftech MCP355™ 12 VDC Pump x 2
> COUGAR CF-V12HPB Vortex x 16
> COUGAR CF-V14HB Vortex 2
> Slim C-Strip Fan/Window Molding/Grommet Edging - Black for side panel
> Lamptron FC9
> Windows 8 Pro 64
> CROSSOVER 27Q LED-P 27"
> CM QuickFire TK
> Evo Galaxy 1250
> Corsair 800D
> Razer Naga Hex
> CM Stom Weapon
> M-Audio BX5a
> Sennheiser HD 555
> Creative Sound Blaster Z
> MDPC sleeving heat shrink less


----------



## wermad

Meh, had to do it to make it fit. Still very tight. Corsair really didn't thought this one well. In the end, it wouldn't work with a thick rad but a thin one (30-35mm) should fit inside the front fascia. This has forced me to squeeze in the bottom rads. It doesn't mount to the outer fans. Might just break down the whole thing and cut out a hole big enough to allow the 240 to fit it using my jigsaw. Access to the case up side down should be the best way to cut a nice square. This is also going force me to move up my bay res one slot (







). This trivia is apparent with the many mounting holes the front fan/rad mount has. .


----------



## Jameswalt1

I may have missed it, but why didn't you install a thin 240 in the front compartment instead of inside?


----------



## dvalle22

Got my h100i and AF/SP fans in yesterday. Got the lines taped out in the front of my 650d. Should be doing the cuts tonight or tomorrow, then should be doing the mounting for the 2x 120 intakes in the front. Will hopefully also paint the fan rings this weekend. My goal is to have everything pretty much buttoned up by the end of the weekend.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I may have missed it, but why didn't you install a thin 240 in the front compartment instead of inside?


Going with all the same rads: GTXs.

edit: thinking of adding one of these since getting to the thumbscrews on the slots is a pita:



frozencpu has the 7-slot but a uk site has the 11 slot version. Going to study it a bit and then decide it ifs easily doable









http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-610-LL


----------



## DUpgrade

The 900D is too nice to think about cutting it apart when you have so many other options for rads to fit. If I feel I need a front rad I'll get one of those thinner ST30 rads.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> The 900D is too nice to think about cutting it apart when you have so many other options for rads to fit. If I feel I need a front rad I'll get one of those thinner ST30 rads.


Lol, you should see my old 800D









Surgery is out of sight so I don't mind making it my own


----------



## _REAPER_

I am going with 2 UT 60s if I cannot get my monsta rad to fit.


----------



## skyn3t

Day 11 just finished paint my tree rads last night. The original paint is a bit rough and i rad some slightly scratch on too so now everything is nice and even.



Today I will be looking into put all my tree Rad's one and my EK res included the mobo let's see how it goes.


----------



## wermad

900D survived surgery and looks pretty decent







. You can't see it unless you're looking into the drive cage but once the rad goes in, its invisible. Now time to wipe down the entire case as those dremel discs discharge a lot of debris







.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 900D survived surgery and looks pretty decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You can't see it unless you're looking into the drive cage but once the rad goes in, its invisible. Now time to wipe down the entire case as those dremel discs discharge a lot of debris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


are you going to cut it more ?

Here wermad I just had to open this case mod is so much to do and a lot pics going on to not having this done again. I think it will be another epic mod.
[Case Mod] BHD Corsair 800D Upgrade/Mod Continues.


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

I just spent the last 2 days drilling out holes for cable ties that will be hidden by my motherboard. Also modded the optical drive bay and mounted my 2 SSD's on the side, Cable management behind the MB tray is gonna look crazy good. Will post pics soon.

I don't like either of the drive mounting areas that the 800D offers, The cable management just doesn't flow right when you open the back panel, its just a crazy cluster of ***** everywhere. Now its gonna look methodical


----------



## onevoicewild

EnthusiastG4m3r I know what you mean. Sometimes I can barely get the back cover closed on my 800D! I really need a modular psu for it. I like your attention to detail, it will pay off in an exceptional build!

Here is the latest from my 900D project.


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> EnthusiastG4m3r I know what you mean. Sometimes I can barely get the back cover closed on my 800D! I really need a modular psu for it. I like your attention to detail, it will pay off in an exceptional build!
> 
> Here is the latest from my 900D project.


I have 90% of my cable management done now, It's taken a total of 4 days (Had downtime anyway, waiting for a couple parts), To plan out mark and drill where i wanted holes and which cables would run through each area. Its turned out almost exactly how i wanted it, 46 cable ties later out of a 50 pack. Hoping my CLU and my replacement sabertooth z77 show up tomorrow. Already have my 3770k delidded and waiting







. I will post full pics once its 100% back together

Also that's a lot of copper lol. Ambient temp inside that thing has to be low im assuming


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> EnthusiastG4m3r I know what you mean. Sometimes I can barely get the back cover closed on my 800D! I really need a modular psu for it. I like your attention to detail, it will pay off in an exceptional build!
> 
> 
> 
> I have 90% of my cable management done now, It's taken a total of 4 days (Had downtime anyway, waiting for a couple parts), To plan out mark and drill where i wanted holes and which cables would run through each area. Its turned out almost exactly how i wanted it, 46 cable ties later out of a 50 pack. Hoping my CLU and my replacement sabertooth z77 show up tomorrow. Already have my 3770k delidded and waiting
Click to expand...

I have no cable management right now in my 900D as I'm in the process of sleeving the cables with paracord, bare in mind I have a non-modular PSU. I not sure if I will do every cable, it depends on how much more abuse my fingers can handle. This is also why I have not posted more pictures (beyond the day my 900D came, just had to post that awesomeness) on this thread.


----------



## Modest Mouse

Ok opinion time...
I'm going to use lexan/acrylic to replace the bottom tray (above the PSU below the mobo) in my 800D for my Helix build and I have a debate going on with which direction to go. I'm going to incorporate a double helix design into it

I was thinking of painting the tray itself with a matte black and then using a frost type paint http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Oleum-Specialty-11-oz-Specialty-Frosted-Glass-Spray-Paint-1903830/100195608#.UdHAPD771e4 for the helix design itself. I could also do the opposite and go with the design in matte black and the tray frosted. If I use a thicker lexan/acrylic I could drill 3mm led insert holes and light it up as well. If anyone has any experience or input at all let me know. I have this whole week off work so I was going to tinker with the idea and see what I could come up. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## onevoicewild

DUpgrade - That's a lot of work! sometimes you just have to get some stuff finished before you can get new pictures. I was that way for a couple of weeks. I always wanted to eliminate some of the wires on my 800D, but was afraid that I would need them later? I'm glad they expanded the area behind the mother board try on the 900D.


----------



## wermad

Spent all saturday making the 240 fit in the front. After some blood, sweat, and cursing with lots of drilling and hacking, its good and it clears. Still can't use the rad mounts below but that's very good. Since the 360mm rad won't fit if actually mounted there. lying on the floor and pushed forward it fits.



480s arrive today and I have some more stuff coming soon.


----------



## justplainslow

Can I join the club. Still have a lot of parts on the way but man this is going to be fun!!


----------



## onevoicewild

Yes I think you qualify - hahaha Nice goodies, your gonna be busy!


----------



## wermad

GTX rads fit, almost perfectly. Good thing I didn't go w/ UT60s.


----------



## TheGovernment

Here is my latest : The 900D case is great but I took out everything that makes it great lol


----------



## szeged

Hey guys, just won a free 900D and had one quick question.

Atm my loop only has one 360 rad, I wanted to add one more, was thinking a 480 rad to make the case feel not so empty








Where do you think the best place for the rad would be? Was thinking of pfutting the 360 probably up front or maybe the top, not 100% on it yet.

Ty for any feedback.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Hey guys, just won a free 900D and had one quick question.
> 
> Atm my loop only has one 360 rad, I wanted to add one more, was thinking a 480 rad to make the case feel not so empty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you think the best place for the rad would be? Was thinking of pfutting the 360 probably up front or maybe the top, not 100% on it yet.
> 
> Ty for any feedback.


Awesome 900D score for you! Put your 360 in the bottom, more than enough room. I would do the 480 up top depending on what kind of mobo you have. Even with having multple rads in there you'll still want one of those 400ml tube res to cover the second/third column of grommet holes.


----------



## TheGovernment

The 480 on the bottom facing the side or the top. It will fit fine in either place. Just do one in the bottom and one on top and you'll be golden. You'll even be able to keep some drive bays. As you can see in mine, I had to take everything out to fit the 240 rad in the front.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Hey guys, just won a free 900D and had one quick question.
> 
> Atm my loop only has one 360 rad, I wanted to add one more, was thinking a 480 rad to make the case feel not so empty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you think the best place for the rad would be? Was thinking of pfutting the 360 probably up front or maybe the top, not 100% on it yet.
> 
> Ty for any feedback.


480 on top and 360 at the bottom (or the front if its a slim rad).

Btw, congrats on the win! Was it the Corsair contest by any chance if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Brianmz

Guys, one simple question, I overlooked a drain port, what pieces will I need to make one to order them, and where should i place them? bottom front near one of the rads?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Guys, one simple question, I overlooked a drain port, what pieces will I need to make one to order them, and where should i place them? bottom front near one of the rads?


Any low point is ideal.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Any low point is ideal.


Ok, will place it there, any suggestions on what to use for it?


----------



## skyn3t

Front intake panel done rad mounted now waiting on my fans to arrive. still need more. the rest are in my work log


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Ok, will place it there, any suggestions on what to use for it?


T or Y style connector/adapter is fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Front intake panel done rad mounted now waiting on my fans to arrive. still need more. the rest are in my work log


Nice


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 480 on top and 360 at the bottom (or the front if its a slim rad).
> 
> Btw, congrats on the win! Was it the Corsair contest by any chance if you don't mind me asking?


Nah it was a local thing me and some friends entered,I won a case. A friend won some cooler master fans (lol)


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Nah it was a local thing me and some friends entered,I won a case. A friend won some cooler master fans (lol)


Cool


----------



## Brianmz

Ok, so this would do it?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_393_623&products_id=28685
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_393_612&products_id=26450
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_393_618&products_id=22951

Leaning more towards the T, seems easier


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Ok, so this would do it?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_393_623&products_id=28685
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_393_612&products_id=26450
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_393_618&products_id=22951
> 
> Leaning more towards the T, seems easier


I would get the T as well. Just make sure you have some fittings for it too


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Ok, so this would do it?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_393_623&products_id=28685
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_393_612&products_id=26450
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_393_618&products_id=22951
> 
> Leaning more towards the T, seems easier


get this one here it does look way better Bitspower G1/4" Stop Fitting with O-ring - Black Matte Finish

and this Bitspower G1/4" Matte Black Q Adapter (BP-MBQMB)

the Y is too big some how i could not work with the Y I sold it.


----------



## szeged

quick question guys, do the fans that come with the 900d have the interchangeable color rings(red blue white) or just the stock ones that come with the cases fan?

if not ill have to order some fans before it gets here


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> quick question guys, do the fans that come with the 900d have the interchangeable color rings(red blue white) or just the stock ones that come with the cases fan?
> 
> if not ill have to order some fans before it gets here


They don't


----------



## Brianmz

Ok, sounds good, btw, I was just going to fill it on top of the tube reservoir, or should I do it differently?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> They don't


thanks for letting me know









i just wish the corsair fans werent so expensive, the xspc ones perform amazingly, its just theyre so plain and boring :x


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Ok, sounds good, btw, I was just going to fill it on top of the tube reservoir, or should I do it differently?


Jump your pump only and fill as you need to. Just make sure you don't run your pump dry too long. I'm always ready w/ a squeeze bottle to fill up the res as the water starts filling up the loop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> thanks for letting me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just wish the corsair fans werent so expensive, the xspc ones perform amazingly, its just theyre so plain and boring :x


Yup, a lot of folks were disappointed but hey, you can always paint them







. I have a bunch of CM R4s so Im just tossing my Corsair fans in the spare parts bin.


----------



## szeged

so i was using paint to see how i want to set up my cooling in the 900d when i get it friday/monday.

heres what i got so far, let me know what you think guys



note, thats just a stock picture of the 900d i found, thats not my current set up









also, i wish i had the bitspower pump / res upgrade kit so i didnt have to do that awkward pump to rad, rad to gpu tubing at the bottom, but so far thats all i can think of to make it as clean as possible. let me know if you see a better way to do this!


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so i was using paint to see how i want to set up my cooling in the 900d when i get it friday/monday.
> 
> heres what i got so far, let me know what you think guys
> 
> 
> 
> note, thats just a stock picture of the 900d i found, thats not my current set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, i wish i had the bitspower pump / res upgrade kit so i didnt have to do that awkward pump to rad, rad to gpu tubing at the bottom, but so far thats all i can think of to make it as clean as possible. let me know if you see a better way to do this!


Wow that h100 really gets stretched out in that config, Can you flip the rad/tubing so it crosses over the middle of the pump to the left of the case, or is that your preference?


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

On the bright side of things today...



I know for sure that's my motherboard. But i really hope my CLU shows up today from the UK. Maybe one of you can de-crypt what this means on their website for tracking...

Your item, posted on 28/06/13 with reference XXXXXXXXXXXX has been passed to the overseas postal service for delivery in CANADA.

Does that mean its in Canada? Waiting to be delivered? lol


----------



## dvalle22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> Wow that h100 really gets stretched out in that config, Can you flip the rad/tubing so it crosses over the middle of the pump to the left of the case, or is that your preference?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> *note, thats just a stock picture of the 900d i found, thats not my current set up*


----------



## Sand0oski

Neweggs having a Corsair promotion right now and the 800d is on sale for $239, and the 350d is down to 69.99 http://promotions.newegg.com/corsair/13-2757/index.html


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

@dvalle

Oh hey my brains not working cause its 7:20am lol, my bad.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> Wow that h100 really gets stretched out in that config, Can you flip the rad/tubing so it crosses over the middle of the pump to the left of the case, or is that your preference?


Thats just a reference picture i found on Google. Needed one with a mobo/cpu/gpu in it for reference points.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand0oski*
> 
> Neweggs having a Corsair promotion right now and the 800d is on sale for $239, and the 350d is down to 69.99 http://promotions.newegg.com/corsair/13-2757/index.html


Oooo I might pick up a 350D for my HTPC. I know it seems stupid but I want to put it next to my 900D just to see how well it scales. I'm also curious if a 350D can fit inside a 900D?


----------



## siffonen

Here is mine 900D, case is just amazing, plenty of room and a great look


----------



## szeged

quick question guys

for those of you with corsair sp120 fans on a rad in the basement of the case, if you have the dust filter over the intake area, can you still see the red/blue/white rings on the corsair fans? or do they get blocked out by the filters mesh?


----------



## siffonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> quick question guys
> 
> for those of you with corsair sp120 fans on a rad in the basement of the case, if you have the dust filter over the intake area, can you still see the red/blue/white rings on the corsair fans? or do they get blocked out by the filters mesh?


You can see on my posts last picture, that mesh blocks very well my white gentle typhoons, so i dont thkin that you can easily see the rings of sp120s


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> quick question guys
> 
> for those of you with corsair sp120 fans on a rad in the basement of the case, if you have the dust filter over the intake area, can you still see the red/blue/white rings on the corsair fans? or do they get blocked out by the filters mesh?


The mesh pretty much completely blocks the ring color. I personally remove the filter for photos, otherwise you can't see them.


----------



## szeged

Thanks for the replies guys. Yeah I posted then almost immediately thought to myself

" *** its not like I'm gonna be looking at them, I can just remove the filter for photos derp derp derp."


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> The mesh pretty much completely blocks the ring color. I personally remove the filter for photos, otherwise you can't see them.


With my setup, the bottom rads cannot attach to those fan mounting points. So, they sit on the floor w/out the hdd cage risers. This actually positions the fans right inline with the mesh opening









I'll figure out some mounting system to secure them as they tend to move a bit right now.


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

My cable management on the backside of my 800D, It got a little messy at the end in terms of cable routing but for the most part i think it came out pretty decent. I knew it wouldn't come out pristine with each component i added back to the case. The SSD power/ sata cables were a pain in the ass to make look halfway decent.



Back panel fits perfectly on it, doesn't bulge out at all. I decided to mount the SSD's like that because i absolutely hate the way the drive bays are in the 800D, I wish more cases would add options for bottom mounted SSD brackets etc. I'm hoping that the exterior wall that my case sits next to (which isn't properly insulated lol), Will help keep them cool.

I also removed the SATA connector board that the hotswap bays connect to. I used a dremel to lightly grind each sata hole to perfectly fit a right angle cable and sata power connector. With the Sata connector board i had clearance issues, and to be honest, i really don't trust 1 sata power connector, powering 4+ drives lol.

I spent a good 2 days doing this, What might not look like a lot to some, was a whole lot of work. Some people are totally ok with random wires hanging out here or there or just tucking them away in a dark hole on the back side. I want to actually see which cable goes where.

I'm using the CPU Pin extension cable that came with my HX1050 psu. You can see it in the top right of the case. I'm not quite sure how reliable that's gonna be with a "break" in the power, But i guess ill find out.

And in the top left of the case yes, you do indeed see a 4 pin molex to sata converter. My PSU only came with x2 5 sata connector cables. And i dedicated one to my SSD's, and one to my 2 500gb drives. So my optical drive is running off a 4pin molex converter (Which ill eventually paint black so it doesn't stand out). I did it like this to avoid cables being all over the place or stretching them to much. Seeing as i rarely use an optical drive (like unless i install Windows), I didn't care

Oh and for people that were wondering, there's about 15+ drilled holes. Only 2 of them are visible from the other side.


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> My cable management on the backside of my 800D, It got a little messy at the end in terms of cable routing but for the most part i think it came out pretty decent. I knew it wouldn't come out pristine with each component i added back to the case. The SSD power/ sata cables were a pain in the ass to make look halfway decent.
> 
> Back panel fits perfectly on it, doesn't bulge out at all. I decided to mount the SSD's like that because i absolutely hate the way the drive bays are in the 800D, I wish more cases would add options for bottom mounted SSD brackets etc. I'm hoping that the exterior wall that my case sits next to (which isn't properly insulated lol), Will help keep them cool.
> 
> I also removed the SATA connector board that the hotswap bays connect to. I used a dremel to lightly grind each sata hole to perfectly fit a right angle cable and sata power connector. With the Sata connector board i had clearance issues, and to be honest, i really don't trust 1 sata power connector, powering 4+ drives lol.
> 
> I spent a good 2 days doing this, What might not look like a lot to some, was a whole lot of work. Some people are totally ok with random wires hanging out here or there or just tucking them away in a dark hole on the back side. I want to actually see which cable goes where.
> 
> I'm using the CPU Pin extension cable that came with my HX1050 psu. You can see it in the top right of the case. I'm not quite sure how reliable that's gonna be with a "break" in the power, But i guess ill find out.
> 
> And in the top left of the case yes, you do indeed see a 4 pin molex to sata converter. My PSU only came with x2 5 sata connector cables. And i dedicated one to my SSD's, and one to my 2 500gb drives. So my optical drive is running off a 4pin molex converter (Which ill eventually paint black so it doesn't stand out). I did it like this to avoid cables being all over the place or stretching them to much. Seeing as i rarely use an optical drive (like unless i install Windows), I didn't care
> 
> Oh and for people that were wondering, there's about 15+ drilled holes. Only 2 of them are visible from the other side.


Great job on your wiring


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> Great job on your wiring


Thanks







. I've had a bunch of downtime waiting on replacement MB + CLU. So i decided to go for it. It helped a lot having an identical MB (that was dead), to use as a template for cable measurements. The one in that picture is my new one, All i need now is CLU and its back up and running







.

Will probably just settle and use some MX-4 until customs decides to release a 0.15ml tube .....


----------



## szeged

your cable management looks great, ill be building my rig most likely tuesday if all the parts arrive on time, i hope i can get my cables to even a fraction of the cleanliness of yours


----------



## PeterMac

Any news on new revision of Corsair 650D ?

They should improve this case with two 140mm front fans, remove one 5,25'' front bay, then this case will be perfect.
For what they waiting for


----------



## neo565

Can I join??







Planning to put water cooling (XSPC Raystorm) in later on when I can get some.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Ooooh! May I join?


IMG_9949 by b.han, on Flickr


----------



## forest678

[Post deleted.]


----------



## nonomos

Upgraded some stuff, now it looks so much cleaner







got rid of the lights aswell on the advice of some friends


----------



## dvalle22

Do you have a link to the sound dampening (assuming thats what it is) padding that you have in there?


----------



## nonomos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvalle22*
> 
> Do you have a link to the sound dampening (assuming thats what it is) padding that you have in there?


Assume you are talking to me?







http://www.bequiet.com/en/accessories/61


----------



## wermad

Ok, so I suck at painting and metallic painting is an uber challenge, here's the next best thing







:







I have everything, just need to start bolting things on


----------



## skyn3t

can I show of mine too?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> can I show of mine too?


Like









That's a nifty way of putting that tube on the bottom. Almost looks like acrylic


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nifty way of putting that tube on the bottom. Almost looks like acrylic


w00t check out my work log


----------



## Halo_003

What do you guys think about the 550D? Anyone done water in it yet? How quiet is it once loaded with fans and stuff? Will a thick rad fit in the top? And would there be room in the front for push/pull?

I'm looking at getting one for my college downsizing.


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> What do you guys think about the 550D? Anyone done water in it yet? How quiet is it once loaded with fans and stuff? Will a thick rad fit in the top? And would there be room in the front for push/pull?
> 
> I'm looking at getting one for my college downsizing.


Hey, 550D owner here.

Water cooling is possible and feasible, although you're going to need to cut out the bottom of the 5.25 bay to fit anything in the front.

My case is loaded with 5 fans, and it's not that quiet. I'm using 2x GT AP-14, an AF120 QE, a Hyperborea, and a stock fan. I reckon using a something like full set of Noctua's would be vastly more silent though.

Thick rads may fit in the top depending on if your motherboard has tall heatsinks or not. My motherboard does, so the thicker rads like the one on the H220 won't fit.

There is room in the front for push/pull if you remove both hard drive cages and do the aforementioned mod.

As for college downsizing, might I suggest something even smaller? The 550D is still quite a hefty case.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Halo_003

Thanks for the details. Any ideas on something small that looks professional and can fit 2x240 rads? Ideally thick.

I was looking hard at the 550D and 650D, gonna be running a Maximus VI Formula, 4770K and a GTX 780 or GTX TITAN with everything on water.


----------



## dvalle22

You could get 2x240 in a 650, but you would probably need to mod the front of the case as it only has mounting for a 200mm fan by default. I modded (not 100% cleaned up, but its functional so I'm using it) the front of my 650d. Had 2x120mm fans in the front and I could easily fit a really thick 240 rad in the front if I wanted to.


----------



## chino1974

Guys I just wanted to say Corsair customer support has earned my resoect big time!!!
My 900d came with a slightly bent lower side panel and missing the accessories box. Imade a ticket and though it took alil longer than whatbtheybsaid for a reply I still had the replacement parts at my doorstep within a week. And that was including shipping from Hong Kong all the way to Mass. Corsair has earned me as a custer for a long time. Thank You so much Corsair George and the rest of crew!!!


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

I wonder if they will replace my 800D's front panel. I've had my case for a little over a year and it seems like the power button is starting to stick. The button is just plastic spring, so it warps over time i guess.


----------



## wermad

Almost there


----------



## Zan30

Just a Pic OF my Rig now


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> I wonder if they will replace my 800D's front panel. I've had my case for a little over a year and it seems like the power button is starting to stick. The button is just plastic spring, so it warps over time i guess.


EnthusiastG4m3r give it a try. Worst they can do is say no right ? All its gonna cost you is alil time online filling out a rma ticket. From what I have heard they are very good to their customers. I had a person on another forum rell me today that the bought a used 800d and need something replaced and Corsair sent out a replacement no problem. Even though the case was bouggt second hand they still covered it.


----------



## wermad

Finished with my 900D:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1407469/build-log-green-zilla-900d-wc-build-yes-another-one


----------



## skyn3t

[Case Mod] BHD Corsair 800D Upgrade/Mod Continues.

Hope you guys like it after a leak and flushing my system i will going to take nice shot's. I have a lot more in my worklog.









Leak testing now on,
Only external pump is on - checked
All fittings tightened - checked
Paper everywhere - checked
No leak - checked









I had to improvise my bucket







, wife used my bucket to do garden












Extras pics from a random day.











My SBX


My SBX back plate


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Finished with my 900D:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1407469/build-log-green-zilla-900d-wc-build-yes-another-one


Bad ass build!

take this as constructive criticism, not hating at all, but the blue vengeance ran kills your color scheme. I had the same ones and just end up swapping them for a set of black ones.


----------



## onevoicewild

*rmcknight* - where you at? I need updates on my favorite 650D I know your working away out there or are you just smoking some big frame rates in some games? I need a fix man! let me see. ha ha


----------



## PTCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> *rmcknight* - where you at? I need updates on my favorite 650D I know your working away out there or are you just smoking some big frame rates in some games? I need a fix man! let me see. ha ha


^This^


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Bad ass build!
> 
> take this as constructive criticism, not hating at all, but the blue vengeance ran kills your color scheme. I had the same ones and just end up swapping them for a set of black ones.


There's a bit of blue to breakup the green a bit. I was going to swap them for some pats vipers but I don't want a solid colored build tbh. Btw, you're not the first to suggest this


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Bad ass build!
> 
> take this as constructive criticism, not hating at all, but the blue vengeance ran kills your color scheme. I had the same ones and just end up swapping them for a set of black ones.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a bit of blue to breakup the green a bit. I was going to swap them for some pats vipers but I don't want a solid colored build tbh. Btw, you're not the first to suggest this
Click to expand...

Since you never tend leave things the way you buy them, why not paint the heatsinks? I'm sure there's some sort of plastic Krylon paint that would get the job done.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Since you never tend leave things the way you buy them, why not paint the heatsinks? I'm sure there's some sort of plastic Krylon paint that would get the job done.


That Krylon paint was the reason I went w/ the vinyl. To start with, i'm not good at painting so it was never going to work out tbh. The X-metal requires a special base coat that's hard to come by and you need to apply it properly to get the metallic finish. I'm pretty happy with the corsair blues.

These are the ones I had in mind but I really don't want to overwhelm the build w/ green (as its got enough already







):


----------



## _REAPER_

I have made it home from Afghanistan time to put my PC together. The 900D has not been released in the Philippines thank god for FrozenCPU and 3 day shipping overseas. They really stepped up to the plate and sent it over the 4th holiday weekend


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I have made it home from Afghanistan time to put my PC together. The 900D has not been released in the Philippines thank god for FrozenCPU and 3 day shipping overseas. They really stepped up to the plate and sent it over the 4th holiday weekend


w00t
Thank God you got home safe.

Now go work hard on this huge case and post some pics


----------



## Oupavoc

Great looking pc's everyone


----------



## NitrousX

Just picked up a 900D from Microcenter while I was on vacation. What kind of fans would you guys recommend for the top? Coming from a HAF 932, I prefer something that's relatively silent but at the same time can push a decent amount of air. Thanks!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Just picked up a 900D from Microcenter while I was on vacation. What kind of fans would you guys recommend for the top? Coming from a HAF 932, I prefer something that's relatively silent but at the same time can push a decent amount of air. Thanks!


The stock fans that come with the case are really quiet, maybe some of those?

The individual ones that Corsair sells come with a really cool ring of color on them.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*
> 
> The stock fans that come with the case are really quiet, maybe some of those?
> 
> The individual ones that Corsair sells come with a really cool ring of color on them.


The AF or SP?

I'm looking to mount three or four fans up top. The top supports 3x 140's or 4 x 120's.


----------



## onevoicewild

NitrousX If your water cooling you will want the Sp or if it's just air flow get the AF. Also get the PWM models so your mother board can control them = quite if your not running at max temps.


----------



## MURDoctrine

You will want the AF ones if you are just using them for case fans. The SP line is for using on high density areas such as rads and heatsinks. Hope that helps. I'd also recommend Gentle Typhoons. Either the AP-14 or AP-15's.


----------



## szeged

900d just arrived, but waiting on performance pcs to hurry up with the rest of my components, should be here tomorrow and the last package on wed. Its killing me inside that i have all the components and case now except for a few radiators and fittings because fedex messed up delivery and left some boxes in the ppc warehouse.


----------



## _REAPER_

900D is on Ground in the Philippines thank you Frozencpu for not letting me down


----------



## skyn3t

almost done.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> almost done.


Love your sli bridge. I have an emblem like that from evga. I should slap it on my case somewhere.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Love your sli bridge. I have an emblem like that from evga. I should slap it on my case somewhere.


Do it


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lol, don't know if I'm honest. Don't want to make it a cheesy with some badges...


----------



## skyn3t

yes finished my build yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh







more pics coming soon..
*[Case Mod] BHD Corsair 800D Upgrade/Mod Continues.*


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Lol, don't know if I'm honest. Don't want to make it a cheesy with some badges...


I LOL so hard now







ROLF


----------



## skyn3t

[Case Mod] BHD Corsair 800D Upgrade/Mod Continues.

Quote:


> Ok all images from my [Case Mod] BHD Corsair 800D Upgrade/Mod Continues. will be spoiled it will be easy for who has a slow connection Hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .






Spoiler: Black Hawk Down: Click here to show images Part I !

















































































Spoiler: Black Hawk Down: Click here to show images Part II !











My 140mm Cougar fan frame less








Custom SSD bracket





































Custom paint on IO mobo plate and PCI brackets














Sleeve and cable management behind mobo tray.








Top case.


----------



## _REAPER_

900D has arrived . I am working on this build as we speak


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> 900D has arrived . I am working on this build as we speak
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


w00t. Is any left over in this pile of goodies








? looking forward for this build


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> 900D has arrived . I am working on this build as we speak
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Man that's nice looking foward to how it turns out. I'm still working on getting the parts for mine the case was the first step.


----------



## _REAPER_

I am happy to report that you can fit a monsta 480 rad on the top. The cable management is a bit of a pain in the well you know but it can be done. I am just mocking the build up currently not even close to being done with this yet though.


----------



## GaryC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yes finished my build yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics coming soon..
> *[Case Mod] BHD Corsair 800D Upgrade/Mod Continues.*


I'm not so sure about the two SLi connectors. I recommend you remove the connector on the left. Water feeding into the top GPU will just flow straight down to the 2nd GPU. It might not even fill up the top GPU waterblock. Also, there might be some issues of backflow and recirculation between the 2 GPUs.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaryC*
> 
> I'm not so sure about the two SLi connectors. I recommend you remove the connector on the left. Water feeding into the top GPU will just flow straight down to the 2nd GPU. It might not even fill up the top GPU waterblock. Also, there might be some issues of backflow and recirculation between the 2 GPUs.


Thanks for the heads up. My flow is perferc and my temp with my new loop setup is even more. The difference temp between the card is about 1c sometimes it 2c and I di have a dual pump as you can see in my sig rig. My water temp is about 28c to 30. My cpu 4.5 @ 1.2v top temp is 65c gpu 46c @ 1200Mhz plus.


----------



## GaryC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. My flow is perferc and my temp with my new loop setup is even more. The difference temp between the card is about 1c sometimes it 2c and I di have a dual pump as you can see in my sig rig. My water temp is about 28c to 30. My cpu 4.5 @ 1.2v top temp is 65c gpu 46c @ 1200Mhz plus.


Hmm, that's interesting.. But that's great!


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yes finished my build yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics coming soon..
> *[Case Mod] BHD Corsair 800D Upgrade/Mod Continues.*


What is going on with that rear exhaust fan just floating there?!?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> What is going on with that rear exhaust fan just floating there?!?


Yup just floating there. It a 140mm custom cougar frame less. I have a guide in my work log front page third post.


----------



## hellzlegend

For people with 800d, is anyone else having issues with the rubber grommets leaving black stains? I just wipe my finger over it and my hand gets black. At first, I thought it might have been due to dust buildup but no matter how much I clean it, it keeps coming off. I also noticed it is harder than my new 650d rubber grommets. Is the rubber deteriorating?


----------



## _REAPER_

Here is a progress update and it is hard to get the cables to fit with a RIVE and a Monsta rad but it works


----------



## _REAPER_

Leak Testing now


----------



## Jameswalt1

Looks great!


----------



## _REAPER_

I am finished now let me know what you guys think


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am finished now let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Extremely clean Reaper! Looks great. I love the cables and ram matching.

Game on!


----------



## DUpgrade

Anyone know/have any specs on the AF120L stock fans that come in the 900D? I was at Micro Center and came across some Cougar vortex 120mm fans, 1200rpm 17.7dB 60.4 CFM. They're all black except the anti-vibration pads are orange but a sharpie can fix that.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Anyone know/have any specs on the AF120L stock fans that come in the 900D? I was at Micro Center and came across some Cougar vortex 120mm fans, 1200rpm 17.7dB 60.4 CFM. They're all black except the anti-vibration pads are orange but a sharpie can fix that.


http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/corsair_air_series_fans_review_sp120_af120_review/1

Should be one of those.

I would go with the cougar ones.

I went with these:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19001/fan-1195/Cougar_120mm_x_25mm_CFD_Series_LED_Fan_-_Red_LED_CF-D12HB-R.html?id=YZ5afbrd&mv_pc=237

There are just black, and other led colors.(blue and green) as well.


----------



## justplainslow

The build has begun. Let the good times roll.


----------



## NitrousX

I'm in a bit of a dilemma and need some advice. So I transferred all my parts to my 900D and right off all the bat I noticed my load temps for both the CPU and GPU are significantly higher. Previously with my HAF 932, my CPU hardly exceeded 65C and the GPU stayed between 57-63C (1:1 fan curve) when gaming. With the 900D, my CPU is hitting 70C and GPU is hitting 68-70C in game. Idle temps have increased a good couple of degrees as well. I'm baffled as to why my temps are so much higher with the 900D. Here's how I have my fans set up - I have my 120mm rad mounted in the back of the case with two Cougar Vortex fans (push/pull) pulling air into the case. At the top of the case I have three CoolerMaster 140mm fans pushing air out of the case. And I have the included front Corsair 120mm fans pulling air into the case. The bottom mounted PSU is also pulling air and exhausting it out the back. This airflow direction was how I had my system setup in the HAF 932 so I'm unsure as to what could account for the significantly higher temps. Would replacing the top fans and adding adding additional fans at the bottom of the case, say with GT AP-15' - four up top and four at the bottom - help bring down temps or is there something wrong with the way my fans are positioned?







Any help would be much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> I'm in a bit of a dilemma and need some advice. So I transferred all my parts to my 900D and right off all the bat I noticed my load temps for both the CPU and GPU are significantly higher. Previously with my HAF 932, my CPU hardly exceeded 65C and the GPU stayed between 57-63C (1:1 fan curve) when gaming. With the 900D, my CPU is hitting 70C and GPU is hitting 68-70C in game. Idle temps have increased a good couple of degrees as well. I'm baffled as to why my temps are so much higher with the 900D. Here's how I have my fans set up - I have my 120mm rad mounted in the back of the case with two Cougar Vortex fans (push/pull) pulling air into the case. At the top of the case I have three CoolerMaster 140mm fans pushing air out of the case. And I have the included front Corsair 120mm fans pulling air into the case. The bottom mounted PSU is also pulling air and exhausting it out the back. This airflow direction was how I had my system setup in the HAF 932 so I'm unsure as to what could account for the significantly higher temps. Would replacing the top fans and adding adding additional fans at the bottom of the case, say with GT AP-15' - four up top and four at the bottom - help bring down temps or is there something wrong with the way my fans are positioned?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated, thanks.


It probably has more to do with the length of the case and how much positive pressure you have. The closer those fans were to the CPU and GPU probably helped make a difference in your average temps whereas now that airflow has much further to go so it's not getting as much airflow as it did prior. I've seen a few people have reversed the rear 140mm fan so that it brings air in instead of exhaust, then just exhaust out the top. The back of the case is so well vented that exhausting shouldn't be much of an issue to say the least. Do you/could you take a picture of your setup to see the layout?


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> It probably has more to do with the length of the case and how much positive pressure you have. The closer those fans were to the CPU and GPU probably helped make a difference in your average temps whereas now that airflow has much further to go so it's not getting as much airflow as it did prior. I've seen a few people have reversed the rear 140mm fan so that it brings air in instead of exhaust, then just exhaust out the top. The back of the case is so well vented that exhausting shouldn't be much of an issue to say the least. Do you/could you take a picture of your setup to see the layout?


The two fans that are attached to the radiator at the back of the case is pulling air in. I'll take a picture once I get off of work tonight. Do you think replacing the top fans and adding some fans at the bottom of the case will rectify the high temps issue?


----------



## MerkageTurk

How should I set my fans in 900D with reference 780

Default fan configuration of 900d plus swiftech h220 help please


----------



## 209ham

Please Add


----------



## DUpgrade

^ Great airflow on that 900D considering you're doing air and water. I'm trying to figure out how your pump is working though with the top inlet closed I guess you have something going on under it? Awesome mods on that pump though with the cover I'm in the process of putting my WC loop together and those MCP655 covers look amazing. Welcome to the club!


----------



## 209ham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> ^ Great airflow on that 900D considering you're doing air and water. I'm trying to figure out how your pump is working though with the top inlet closed I guess you have something going on under it? Awesome mods on that pump though with the cover I'm in the process of putting my WC loop together and those MCP655 covers look amazing. Welcome to the club!


Thanks man









There is an "INput" on the bottom.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *209ham*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> ^ Great airflow on that 900D considering you're doing air and water. I'm trying to figure out how your pump is working though with the top inlet closed I guess you have something going on under it? Awesome mods on that pump though with the cover I'm in the process of putting my WC loop together and those MCP655 covers look amazing. Welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an "INput" on the bottom.
Click to expand...

I guess that works then. Maybe it's just me or the fact I'm a bit new to custom WC loops but the distance to the top intake would be shorter, granted you would need 90 degree fittings (more $$$) to get the angle better. It had just got me thinking about where the drain port might go in my rig. I didn't even notice you have 2 more fans down there under that pump. That's a lot of fans are those all SP120 (hopefully) quiet versions?


----------



## 209ham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I guess that works then. Maybe it's just me or the fact I'm a bit new to custom WC loops but the distance to the top intake would be shorter, granted you would need 90 degree fittings (more $$$) to get the angle better. It had just got me thinking about where the drain port might go in my rig. I didn't even notice you have 2 more fans down there under that pump. That's a lot of fans are those all SP120 (hopefully) quiet versions?


Yeah, I plan on changing some things up once I WC my GTX 780s. I plan on switching the IN to the front, using the bottom as a drain.

They are all SP120 Statics. The bottom 6 have the voltage regulators attached to quite them down some since I don't need amazing flow on the bottom. I honestly don't care about sound in my case, find the low hum rather soothing, so that wasn't a concern of mine when building.


----------



## justplainslow

Made a little head way on the beast. Still waiting on some more parts to arrive to finish this thing up.


----------



## MillerModPCs

My "900D Elite" powder coated in Candy Blue with DVD Stealth Mod, hand made sleeved extensions and a few others


----------



## sakmeo95

800D never die.


----------



## DUpgrade

Very cool mods going on with the last two here.


----------



## SortOfGrim

did anybody modded the 900d with wheels/casters?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakmeo95*
> 
> 800D never die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's what I'm talk about when you mod a RiG +rep my friend to made it happen


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> did anybody modded the 900d with wheels/casters?


I thought about putting casters on mine to make it easier to wheel in and out from under my desk (wife won't let it sit ON the desk







) but I think those feet can come off. Not sure if there's a hole down there but one could be put there for them to be mounted. Thing about that though is it would make a 27 inch tall case even taller.


----------



## Mergatroid

Wow, some of you guys should be uploading your pictures here instead of using a host because your hosts are as slow as molasses.


----------



## michael-ocn

Wrong club, but close as i could find in after a quick search. Thought this was a pretty cool looking 350D build.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Yeah, Maingear did a great job with that.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I bought a h100i in feb 2013, worked fine for a few months a then one day, there was no water flow.

I set up an RMA, corsair responded promptlyn asked me to ship the defective unit and i was sent a New h100i the same day they received it. Whole Process took less than 2 weeks. No funny business, no if, no buts, Corsair took care of me.

I got a 900D in May, it arrived with scratches and dents from shipping, This took Corsair a few weeks to respond, the George said on this forum that all 900d customers will be taken care of when he got back from vacation, that took a few days. Then one day i get an email with shipping confirmation of damaged parts.

If it wasn't for the long wait, I would say that Corsair offered me outstanding Customer Support, and I will Definitely remain a customer.


----------



## sakmeo95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Very cool mods going on with the last two here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Very cool mods going on with the last two here.


Thanks all








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Wow, some of you guys should be uploading your pictures here instead of using a host because your hosts are as slow as molasses.


I'm sorry.


----------



## bomberjun

I still love my 800D build.


----------



## wermad

^^^Very clean and tidy wiring


----------



## onevoicewild

*bomberjun* You should still love that 800d build. You did some very good work there. Just because something new comes along doesn't mean the stuff that came before it isn't still awesome. I'm building a 900D but I love my 800D These were ground breaking cases and still are miles better than most all of the cases that are available. Thanks for showing us your rig, very nice!


----------



## Idontlikecock

http://imgur.com/3m8J0


The album of my build log, just made her and boy is she a beaut.

If you want more details on my build, you can find them here

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1ix216/build_complete_hey_kid_im_a_computer_stop_all_the/%5B/URL


----------



## Brianmz

PC finally complete.


----------



## wermad

602AD0BB6E26
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> PC finally complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks awesome dude


----------



## MillerModPCs

Very Nice Brianmz!


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> PC finally complete.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OMG that is so gorgeous.







Is that res colored acyrlic or clear and just the led giving it that glow?


----------



## Brianmz

Thanks for the encouraging comments guys, it's pretty much my first loop build; got a lot of help from some members in the forum to narrow down the parts.









And MURDoctrine that's the red acrylic, the glow is coming from the leds, I held back on them since I didn't want them to overpower the build, just fan leds, cpu block leds and a small 5mm led under de Res.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Thanks for the encouraging comments guys, it's pretty much my first loop build; got a lot of help from some members in the forum to narrow down the parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And MURDoctrine that's the stock acrylic that comes with the 900D, so the glow is coming from the leds, I held back on them since I didn't want them to overpower the build, just fan leds, cpu block leds and a small 5mm led under de Res.


Good work there brother







, how is your temp now ?


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Good work there brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , how is your temp now ?


Cpu load at 4.8ghz 1.4v is 65C in cpu package and 54c in just CPU after 50 burn test passes at standard, gpus at 1.2v are 40c and 41c after 1hr of heaven loop.


----------



## MillerModPCs

Here is Part 2 to my "900D Elite" video build log! Please comment rate and subscribe thanks!


----------



## _REAPER_

Why did you only use a 360 rad on the TOP?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Why did you only use a 360 rad on the TOP?


Why not? He's already got a bigger rad down there. From his log, he cited as a part from his previous build.


----------



## onevoicewild

MillerModPCs - Nice clean build. The Paint really looks nice. Fun case to work on!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> MillerModPCs - Nice clean build. The Paint really looks nice. Fun case to work on!


Sweet build.

I'm gonna laser etch graphics on the window and front panel of my 900d. I'll post pics when I'm done


----------



## MillerModPCs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Why did you only use a 360 rad on the TOP?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Why not? He's already got a bigger rad down there. From his log, he cited as a part from his previous build.


Yes as wermad stated I reused the 360mm from my previous build. Thanks for watching!


----------



## MillerModPCs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> MillerModPCs - Nice clean build. The Paint really looks nice. Fun case to work on!
> 
> Thank you! Definitely an awesome case. Very nice rig there love the chrome with the diamond plate


----------



## onevoicewild

LaBestiaHumana That sounds great! I'm loving anything 900D. Love to see the pictures when you get it done.

Thanks Miller Love your Rig.


----------



## DUpgrade

Would it be crazy/stupid to put a 400mm res in a 900D? I'm thinking I would just play it safe and go with a 250 as I want to mount the pump on the bracket for it, not hide it underneath (900D giant window, why not see everything?). I'm also leaning towards the EK x3 as it looks amazing and the brackets almost make it look like it's floating.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Would it be crazy/stupid to put a 400mm res in a 900D? I'm thinking I would just play it safe and go with a 250 as I want to mount the pump on the bracket for it, not hide it underneath (900D giant window, why not see everything?). I'm also leaning towards the EK x3 as it looks amazing and the brackets almost make it look like it's floating.


Go 250mm if you want to show the pump, I went 250mm but decided to hide the pump to leave more room up top when I filled the loop.

Off topic is this normal for a res, and have also lost about 3/4 to 1 inch in water level after filling, but I have been bleeding it:


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Go 250mm if you want to show the pump, I went 250mm but decided to hide the pump to leave more room up top when I filled the loop.
> 
> Off topic is this normal for a res, and have also lost about 3/4 to 1 inch in water level after filling, but I have been bleeding it:


It's normal. Give it a few days and it'll clear and top it off


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> It's normal. Give it a few days and it'll clear and top it off


Alright thanks, made a noob mistake while bleeding it again, and the rig fell on it's side on the table(somehow slipped from my hands), didn't see any damage on it, so hopefully nothing happened, been using it for an hour no and leaks, but I noticed my gpus have buzzing sound when under load(but completely quiet on normal use), don't know if they did before or after the fall, it fell about 5-7" on it's side.

Everything works fine other than that, should I be worried?

Gpu whirring noise:

Voice 002.zip 319k .zip file


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Would it be crazy/stupid to put a 400mm res in a 900D? I'm thinking I would just play it safe and go with a 250 as I want to mount the pump on the bracket for it, not hide it underneath (900D giant window, why not see everything?). I'm also leaning towards the EK x3 as it looks amazing and the brackets almost make it look like it's floating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go 250mm if you want to show the pump, I went 250mm but decided to hide the pump to leave more room up top when I filled the loop.
Click to expand...

Yeah it's my intention to get the mod top and dress kit for the MCP655 so I'd like to mount visible it right under the drive bay on that bracket. I think the only way to get a 400mm (roughly 16.5" tall) would be having to mount the pump on the bottom and/or possibly getting that custom EK pump mod top. I don't know if my rads would fit properly on the bottom if I did that so probably sticking with a 250mm.


----------



## Knight091

Almost done with the computer. I made the motherboard back plate and have small things left. I am going to put corner covers on all the corners and places were panels come together.

http://s188.photobucket.com/user/Hunter_May09/media/IMG_2541_zps629dd543.jpg.html

http://s188.photobucket.com/user/Hunter_May09/media/IMG_2556_zps331a4839.jpg.html

http://s188.photobucket.com/user/Hunter_May09/media/IMG_2550_zpsc775d386.jpg.html

http://s188.photobucket.com/user/Hunter_May09/media/IMG_2553_zpse9b8be39.jpg.html

http://s188.photobucket.com/user/Hunter_May09/media/IMG_2551_zps84a1ca6e.jpg.html

http://s188.photobucket.com/user/Hunter_May09/media/IMG_2557_zps658425e1.jpg.html


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> LaBestiaHumana That sounds great! I'm loving anything 900D. Love to see the pictures when you get it done.
> 
> Thanks Miller Love your Rig.


I'm about to get started with the laser machine.

Got the acrylic window on Friday, so here we go.

I'm gonna engrave the Aztec calendar in the front panel will look something like this.


----------



## onevoicewild

That Aztec thing is going to be incredible! Glad to see you have big plans for you Rig. Ha - I guess any plan on a 900D is a big plan!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> That Aztec thing is going to be incredible! Glad to see you have big plans for you Rig. Ha - I guess any plan on a 900D is a big plan!


Ok, got the panel done. It has some imperfections unfortunately this was a one shot deal. But it's good enough I guess.



Here's my signature in the back.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Nice! I dig the inside touch too.


----------



## MillerModPCs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Alright thanks, made a noob mistake while bleeding it again, and the rig fell on it's side on the table(somehow slipped from my hands), didn't see any damage on it, so hopefully nothing happened, been using it for an hour no and leaks, but I noticed my gpus have buzzing sound when under load(but completely quiet on normal use), don't know if they did before or after the fall, it fell about 5-7" on it's side.
> 
> Everything works fine other than that, should I be worried?
> 
> Gpu whirring noise:
> 
> Voice 002.zip 319k .zip file


That buzzing noise is Coil Whine. Normal especially for powerful GPUs. Reason it happens only when the GPU is stressed is because a lot more power is going through the coils making them vibrate at a rapid pace which then produces that annoying sound. One of my 670s does it also. Again it doesnt hurt the card but can possibly become damaged over a long period of time. For the most part you will probably have another card by then anyways.


----------



## chino1974

Thought I'd post a few pics of my 900d where it stands so far.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Thought I'd post a few pics of my 900d where it stands so far.


Nice Jordan theme.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Just got done laser engraving/etching the window and front panel. Now back to gaming!


----------



## d1nky

how easy is it to rip the bottom right bay out of the 800D?


----------



## mbondPDX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> how easy is it to rip the bottom right bay out of the 800D?


It's pretty easy with a drill and dremel. This is the guide I followed:
http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81698


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbondPDX*
> 
> It's pretty easy with a drill and dremel. This is the guide I followed:
> http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81698


thanks thats absolutely perfect!


----------



## onevoicewild

LaBestiaHumana Ok you made me Smile- that's extremely cool !

d1nky - I didn't look at that guide, but I hope it mentions that you will need some support somewhere in there of the drive bays will sage a little.


----------



## mbondPDX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> LaBestiaHumana Ok you made me Smile- that's extremely cool !
> 
> d1nky - I didn't look at that guide, but I hope it mentions that you will need some support somewhere in there of the drive bays will sage a little.


This is true. I used a wooden dowel and spray painted it black.


----------



## d1nky

ive got some threaded bar lying around or even some metal tube i can cut down.

im planning on getting some red transparent acrylic to cover the bays and bottom like people do with the 900s a lot.

tbh i cant wait to work with this case, itll be my second mod.


----------



## onevoicewild

The 800D Is an incredible case! that's what I'm using now while I'm working on my 900D. This is a luxury for me, when I modded my 800D I was using it at the same time and had to get it running again at the end of the day. The worst one was 4 in the morning one night. So I'm enjoying working at my own pace. send us pic's


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Just added graphics to the drive bay covers, was gonna leave the alone, but they are cheap anyways.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Tiny ROG plate mod with metallic "Eagle Eye" decal and 5.25 bay removal with mesh mod.

SO much more to do with this as this system will be underwater in phases, eventually replacing the AIO altogether. But here's to great starts!





I know we'll all be tired of the carbon fiber vinyl soon but it's working to fill a gap for those of us with less time and tools.









Suggestions welcome...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

MaximumPC chose a 900D for their dream build.


----------



## sniperpowa

Im going to get the 900D to replace my HAF-X soon can't wait...


----------



## corsairtheman

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1001918_579448862107262_25872706_n.jpg


----------



## discoprince

just ordered a 550D
on sale at newegg for $115


----------



## _REAPER_

I went from a HAF X to the 900D you will be extremely happy with the 900D


----------



## Kurio

Yo. Ordered a 900D. I know this is overkill, but I want watercool my GPUs. Only CPU. I was thinking to use a 240 rad I got in bottom and a 420 in top or something.

Anyone have a paint or something on how it could look? I will use my pump and res there the 240 rad is since they are so ugly.









But I have no idea how to make a loop like dat. Sorry for bad drawing. As I can tell I'll only use 1 hole for every rad, so I need blindplugs.

How does this look? Is there someway to get it to look more nice? Cheers


----------



## Kurio

Wait. That's maybe a ******ed loop, I dont know. Is this a better loop? I want it good as possible looking and I dont think a long loop from the 420 rad to the res will look good. ;:/


----------



## Kurio

Sorry for posting so much, but there is so much in my mind. Maybe I can take that long hose as u can see on my last drawing back the motherboard and in res. Then u cant see the long one, but loop will be the same.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurio*
> 
> Sorry for posting so much, but there is so much in my mind. Maybe I can take that long hose as u can see on my last drawing back the motherboard and in res. Then u cant see the long one, but loop will be the same.


The loop looks fine, but you don't need both rads for just the CPU, way overkill. Just use the top rad and maybe a bay/res combo and keep the loop at the top of the case.

But next time just edit your original post instead of reposting several times, helps keep the threads clean.


----------



## Danisumi

Count me in! Proud 900D owner









build log:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1395067/build-log-danisumis-900d-blue-abstergo-theme-build/0_20

-Danisumi


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurio*
> 
> Sorry for posting so much, but there is so much in my mind. Maybe I can take that long hose as u can see on my last drawing back the motherboard and in res. Then u cant see the long one, but loop will be the same.


You know you can edit your messages so you don't have to triple post?


----------



## sniperpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I went from a HAF X to the 900D you will be extremely happy with the 900D


I can't wait!


----------



## FiveEYZ

Just got my 900D







going from a Define XL

to bad the I/O front "cover" was damaged


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> Just got my 900D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going from a Define XL
> 
> to bad the I/O front "cover" was damaged


Same happened to me. Corsair will send you a replacement cover, just set up an RMA. Takes a little while, but at least the case is operational.


----------



## AtomX

Hi guys at start on my here! I don t Know if can post this but i try.

http://www.overclocking-pc.fr/forums/showthread.php?46638-900D-watercooling


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> Just got my 900D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going from a Define XL
> 
> to bad the I/O front "cover" was damaged


Mine wasn't too severely damaged but you can tell it has some degree of damage. I've been putting it off for a while since its always down for the hp jack and i don't notice it much


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Link to youtube video showing the Aztec/Dark Knight theme


----------



## rmcknight36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> *rmcknight* - where you at? I need updates on my favorite 650D I know your working away out there or are you just smoking some big frame rates in some games? I need a fix man! let me see. ha ha


Smoking frame rates in a game lol. Work has consumed all my time








I am almost finished tho


----------



## onevoicewild

There you are! I like to see every now and then. I perks me up for some reason. I'm still working on my perpetual build, but enjoying it. Show some new picks when you get to that point.


----------



## AtomX

my futur on my dreamer ......


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomX*
> 
> 
> 
> my futur on my dreamer ......


Are those fans on the 5.25" drive bay supposed to do anything? Seems like it would just pull the window up against it unless you are drilling some holes into it for them.


----------



## AtomX

no, this 2 fan under bai, will go to 240mm at botom, parallel on 480mm


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomX*
> 
> no, this 2 fan under bai, will go to 240mm at botom, parallel on 480mm


Okay I just asked because I know the regular HDD bay you can attach a regular 120mm fan to them so they pass air through them, most likely for GPUs on air. I know people are putting 240 rads on the bottom because they can but not really sure if that's even necessary. The yellow is interesting though are you going to use a MSI Mpower mobo?


----------



## AtomX

omg !!!! i m choked! you re right







/clap, but just Mpower z77, Cross fire 7970 vapor x ghz edition, full waterblock xD (headkiller modded) core i5 3570K, 16 go corsair dominator, raid 0 ssd 250x2 ,hdd 1 t, ax1200 Corsair, 2xblack ice 480mm, pompe mpc 35x, and acutally have and C70 watercooled whit one vaporx, and i use a 240mm x60mm

Tube, E22 12/10mm comming, fiting bitspower and ek.

Thank you.


----------



## APhamX

I'm looking at watercooling my 650d. Would you guys recommend the ex240 rad or the ex280rad (will it even fit?)


----------



## onevoicewild

Hey DUpgrade haven't got around to that other Corsair Emblem yet, But I made one for MnpcTech.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/dx4y.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/3x17.JPG/


----------



## Bloodbath

Hi all, I've been lurking around for quite some time and slowly building my 900D in between work and family, but now its nearly finished, the specs are as follows.
- 900D
- RIVE with XSPC blocks for chipset and VRMs
- 2 X EVGA TITANS with XSPC Razor block and backplate (possibly a third on the way)
- 3930K with XSPC Raystorm Copper Edition
- 16gb GSkill Ripjaw Z 2133
- Corsair AX 1200
- 2 X UT60 480mm Radiators
- 1 X XT45 240mm Radiators
- Bitspower Dual D5 Pump top
- 2 X Alphacool D5s
- Phobya Balancer 250 black Nickel
- 18 Scythe GTs

Any way here is a pic I took yesterday, its getting closer to fill day and I'm getting nervous.


----------



## _REAPER_

I went ahead and purchased a few Titans for my build now I just need to get back home from Afghanistan to put them in.


----------



## daveys93

I am doing a build with the 900D and after much planning I finally ordered all of my parts yesterday. I got a call that the XSPC EX480 radiators that I ordered were not in stock even through the site indicated they were. They are offering me some XSPC AX480 radiators at a discounted price. So I was doing a little reading and one review of the XSPC AX480 by a customer on a retailers website said that the bottom front fan of the 900D needed to be removed to fit the AX480 in the lower 480mm radiator mounting bracket.

Is this something that is true for any brand of 480mm radiator mounted in the lower position of the 900D or could it be exclusive to the AX480? (The AX480 is 526mm long and the EX480 is 515mm long)

Also was wondering if anyone had thoughts on this:

I can get the EX480 radiators from another retailer for $17 more than the place that they are out of stock... but the place that is out of stock of the EX480 radiators is offering me the AX480 radiators for $190 each, which is ~$40-$50 less than you can get them elsewhere (~$120 each normally). Should I spend the extra $36 over my original budget and get the AX480 radiators or just the extra $17 and get the EX480 radiators somewhere else?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daveys93*
> 
> I am doing a build with the 900D and after much planning I finally ordered all of my parts yesterday. I got a call that the XSPC EX480 radiators that I ordered were not in stock even through the site indicated they were. They are offering me some XSPC AX480 radiators at a discounted price. So I was doing a little reading and one review of the XSPC AX480 by a customer on a retailers website said that the bottom front fan of the 900D needed to be removed to fit the AX480 in the lower 480mm radiator mounting bracket.
> 
> Is this something that is true for any brand of 480mm radiator mounted in the lower position of the 900D or could it be exclusive to the AX480? (The AX480 is 526mm long and the EX480 is 515mm long)
> 
> Also was wondering if anyone had thoughts on this:
> 
> I can get the EX480 radiators from another retailer for $17 more than the place that they are out of stock... but the place that is out of stock of the EX480 radiators is offering me the AX480 radiators for $190 each, which is ~$40-$50 less than you can get them elsewhere (~$120 each normally). Should I spend the extra $36 over my original budget and get the AX480 radiators or just the extra $17 and get the EX480 radiators somewhere else?


Honestly I would get what you want and never settle for anything else, the reason I say this is because you will regret not getting what you want for this build.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daveys93*
> 
> I am doing a build with the 900D and after much planning I finally ordered all of my parts yesterday. I got a call that the XSPC EX480 radiators that I ordered were not in stock even through the site indicated they were. They are offering me some XSPC AX480 radiators at a discounted price. So I was doing a little reading and one review of the XSPC AX480 by a customer on a retailers website said that the bottom front fan of the 900D needed to be removed to fit the AX480 in the lower 480mm radiator mounting bracket.
> 
> Is this something that is true for any brand of 480mm radiator mounted in the lower position of the 900D or could it be exclusive to the AX480? (The AX480 is 526mm long and the EX480 is 515mm long)
> 
> Also was wondering if anyone had thoughts on this:
> 
> I can get the EX480 radiators from another retailer for $17 more than the place that they are out of stock... but the place that is out of stock of the EX480 radiators is offering me the AX480 radiators for $190 each, which is ~$40-$50 less than you can get them elsewhere (~$120 each normally). Should I spend the extra $36 over my original budget and get the AX480 radiators or just the extra $17 and get the EX480 radiators somewhere else?


I think removing the front fan is pretty much mandatory if you want a 480 in the bottom, its certainly the case with my UT60. The bottom fan will interfere with tank end which you can use as a drain port if you choose. All of the videos I've seen so far the bottom fan has been removed its very easy only four screws.


----------



## DUpgrade

Don't forget that you can put two 140mm fans in the front of the 900D instead of removing just the bottom 120mm leaving the remaining two fans. There will still be that bottom gap for the drain port as well donig this.


----------



## tw33k

My 900D just arrived. I knew it was a big case but damn! 10x 120mm CoolerMaster 90CFM red LED fans and an Aerocool Touch 2100 Panel Fan Controller came with it. I wish the rest of my gear was here so I could start building. The Swiftech H320 should arrive next week so I'll have to take a day off work when it arrives. Eventually I will expand the H320 and have my first fully liquid cooled system.



I don't like the top dust filter at all. Took me ages to work out how to remove it. Felt like I was going to break it. Mine doesn't sit flush with the top and it looks pretty bad. I expected better for the amount I paid for it.


----------



## morper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Hi all, I've been lurking around for quite some time and slowly building my 900D in between work and family, but now its nearly finished, the specs are as follows.
> - 900D
> - RIVE with XSPC blocks for chipset and VRMs
> - 2 X EVGA TITANS with XSPC Razor block and backplate (possibly a third on the way)
> - 3930K with XSPC Raystorm Copper Edition
> - 16gb GSkill Ripjaw Z 2133
> - Corsair AX 1200
> - 2 X UT60 480mm Radiators
> - 1 X XT45 240mm Radiators
> - Bitspower Dual D5 Pump top
> - 2 X Alphacool D5s
> - Phobya Balancer 250 black Nickel
> - 18 Scythe GTs
> 
> Any way here is a pic I took yesterday, its getting closer to fill day and I'm getting nervous.


Im planning to use Bitspower Dual D5 Pump top in my 900d build, and have thought about mounting it in the same spot you use in the picture. Did you have to drill any holes and/or did you need other bits and pieces for mounting it other than what was included?


----------



## onevoicewild

That top panel is a little tricky. You have to push down and over to get it on right. I was epoxying on some diamond plate and it oozed over on the edge of it and I was freaking out trying to get it off fast. It was pretty comical.


----------



## wermad

I couldn't get my GTX 480 w/ the ports facing the front due to it clashing w/ the front i/o compartment. I ended up loosening the compartment to barely squeeze in the rad. It sticks out about 5mm but I always have the panel door open so its not noticeable.


----------



## MacClipper

Only for those who may be interested in something new...









750D... or what Category 4 Super Typhoon Utor blew in!


----------



## DUpgrade

^ Got to be a mid tower style for something between the huge 900D and small 350D.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacClipper*
> 
> Only for those who may be interested in something new...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 750D... or what Category 4 Super Typhoon Utor blew in!


Vawy intawesting...


----------



## Vash101

A few sites have the 750D listed it looks like for preorder.

http://www.techbuy.com.au/p/225852/CASINGS_FULLTOWER/Corsair/CC750D.asp

http://www.scorptec.com.au/computer/51145-cc750d


----------



## mxthunder

before:






after:






what do you guys think? switch to green tubing or leave the black?


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> before:
> 
> what do you guys think? switch to green tubing or leave the black?


Real nice... yeah green would make it stand out for sure. Looks pretty tough though in black!


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vash101*
> 
> A few sites have the 750D listed it looks like for preorder.
> 
> http://www.techbuy.com.au/p/225852/CASINGS_FULLTOWER/Corsair/CC750D.asp
> 
> http://www.scorptec.com.au/computer/51145-cc750d


Is this actually a real pic of this new case?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Stick with Black, that looks sick.


----------



## Lagpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> Is this actually a real pic of this new case?


god i hope so. Ive been waiting for this for so long. The 900D is too large for my needs...and my desk. lol


----------



## mxthunder

Thanks guys. Daum, 750D looking good to replace my 700D!


----------



## wermad

Pastel yummyness


----------



## onevoicewild

I likey! I love yellow and that looks so nice in there. The screws on your upper Rad Are kind of standing out! You might consider making them stand out even more by painting them yellow or paint them black and they will disappear. This is a really great build you have going!


----------



## justplainslow

almost got her done and ready for action!! Still got some more detail work and odds and ends to finish.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justplainslow*
> 
> almost got her done and ready for action!! Still got some more detail work and odds and ends to finish.


What kind of 480 rad is that up top? I'm assuming a UT60 because you have push/pull but not totally sure. Nice dual loop too.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> What kind of 480 rad is that up top? I'm assuming a UT60 because you have push/pull but not totally sure. Nice dual loop too.


I think it is the XT45


----------



## justplainslow

Yes it is the XT45 one in top and one in bottom both in push pull.


----------



## IAmDay

Corsair 350D should be in this club


----------



## DoktorTerror

follow me








http://www.overclock.net/t/1416840/worklog-red-in-the-darkness/0_20


----------



## AtomX




----------



## wermad




----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomX*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## AtomX

Thank you, but my second vaporx disent t work / : i Will see that


----------



## Esalb

Add me to the list,

My simple rig.


----------



## friskiest

.


----------



## Kuat

has anyone here did a 900D built on air? (no water-cooling)
i like the case and would like to get some ideas how to implement the all-air cooling.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> has anyone here did a 900D built on air? (no water-cooling)
> i like the case and would like to get some ideas how to implement the all-air cooling.


I can give you one idea to improve the air flow:

http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php?%2Ftopic%2F633-diy-case-mod-guide-corsair-900d-front-grill%2F

here's the link MNPCTech did a front bay mod. Other than that, I think no one can help you, because everyone who buys this goes watercooling this beast earlier or later.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> has anyone here did a 900D built on air? (no water-cooling)
> i like the case and would like to get some ideas how to implement the all-air cooling.


It is very vented in the back so positive pressure might be an issue with air only. Like others have said the 900D is a water cooling case however it's possible to air cool it until that transition happens. That's what I'm doing going from a H80i to custom WC loop on CPU first and then I'll add my 7950 to it.


----------



## Kuat

I'd like to watercool CPU + 2 GPUs but i'm way too amateur to build a proper system.

Also as I understand such a rig would require maintenance (drain the system and refill on a regular basis) and I just don't wanna bother.


----------



## onevoicewild

Actually You could air cool the heck out of this cast.

4 120mm intake bottom window side
2 or 3 120 mm intake bottom off side
3 120mm or 2 140mm intake front

1 140mm exhaust back
4 120mm exhaust top

There are possible variations on this.

Be prepared for 2 things
1 -Fan noise
2 - 200 people on the forums will tell you that it's a waste to buy a 900D for air cooling only. Ignore them, It's your rig, but trust me they will freely tell you what you should have done.

Air cooling has improved dramatically and there is no reason you shouldn't have a huge case just because you want to air cool!


----------



## DUpgrade

^ Way to go kill joy.


----------



## Fremish

Let's get more photos going guys! I want to see some more of those bad to the bone cases!


----------



## tw33k

Crappy phone pics don't do it justice. Can't wait til I can get the gear I need to expand the water cooling.


----------



## _REAPER_

Waiting on the last one to come in still thinking about getting one more for QUAD SLI


----------



## bomberjun

I think the 7% performance gain for a quad titan wont be that big plus the drivers are still too immature. Your tri sli titan is just right. Still drooling on your setup.









Congrats!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> I think the 7% performance gain for a quad titan wont be that big plus the drivers are still too immature. Your tri sli titan is just right. Still drooling on your setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1415441/7680x1440-benchmarks-plus-2-3-4-way-sli-gk110-scaling


----------



## Supacasey

Guess this is the best place to ask - in the bottom of the 900D, a 60mm 480 rad would only fit in push OR pull, right? Would a 45mm rad fit in push AND pull?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> Guess this is the best place to ask - in the bottom of the 900D, a 60mm 480 rad would only fit in push OR pull, right? Would a 45mm rad fit in push AND pull?


My GTX 480s and 360 are 55mm thick and I have about 10-15mm before I hit the psu. I'll be close so best thing to do is test fit it. Keep in mind I'm not using the bottom rad mounts (due to my unique loop).

I'm disappointed on how dark the window tint is and I really can't show of the pastel. Anyone have switched to a clear window? Its an obvious easy mod but I just wanna see how it looks first


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morper*
> 
> Im planning to use Bitspower Dual D5 Pump top in my 900d build, and have thought about mounting it in the same spot you use in the picture. Did you have to drill any holes and/or did you need other bits and pieces for mounting it other than what was included?


no I didn't need to drill any holes I used UN vertical pump mounts and some heavy duty Velcro to stick it to the shelf. The annoying part about the dual pump top is that you pay $100 and they can't even throw in a couple of stands like they do with the single mod top.


----------



## Squashie

Small mod for full cover bottom chamber in the 800D.

This corner needs cutting:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Small job for big hands.. not perfect but..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







...a little "makeup" fix it XD


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Slide your plastic sheet in from the right.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And its in









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The backside will be covered with frosted vinyl and the front with flat black vinyl. I will find some cool pattern to cut out of the black vinyl so the green light shines through, should be nice.


----------



## wermad

Pretty easy to de-rivet the 800d


----------



## _Killswitch_

Just ordered a 900D from amazon for $314 with free 2 day shipping, expected to be at my house Tuesday. Little excited, the 900 is most expendsive case I have bought in long time, hope it's worth it. Which I think it will be =D

Small question, Has anyone tried to do Reverse ATX with 900D yet? curious if can just un-rivet it flipp motherboard around, and screw it together or if there's little more work required.


----------



## Supacasey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> My GTX 480s and 360 are 55mm thick and I have about 10-15mm before I hit the psu. I'll be close so best thing to do is test fit it. Keep in mind I'm not using the bottom rad mounts (due to my unique loop)


Then I guess the question is, would it be smart to have it in p/p if the fan backs up immediately onto the PSU.

Can someone do me a favor and measure the exact distance between the fan mounting rail and the PSU?


----------



## Danisumi

Newest update on my build log. slowly coming together.











Here's the link:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/1395067/build-log-danisumis-900d-blue-abstergo-theme-build/60_20#post_20676687


----------



## DUpgrade

^ Little difficult to see but assuming there will be backlighting as well. Where will your pump be going with all those logos everywhere?


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> ^ Little difficult to see but assuming there will be backlighting as well. Where will your pump be going with all those logos everywhere?


Yes, it's difficult to see, because the side panel is black too ^^

and yes it will be backlighted. Still not sure if blue or white plexi behind it and still not sure if cathod or LED's....

Only to tell you, the midplate won't stay as it is. It will be changed with another one, which is blue and also lights up, BUT without the logo







It will be a blue plexi one and it will only have some cutouts







No logo on the final mid plate









Forgot to mention. I'm still not sure about the pump positioning, but I think it's going under the mid plater since there are only the rad, PSU and some cables.
The other position I'm thinking about is on top of the mid plate


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> ^ Little difficult to see but assuming there will be backlighting as well. Where will your pump be going with all those logos everywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's difficult to see, because the side panel is black too ^^
> 
> and yes it will be backlighted. Still not sure if blue or white plexi behind it and still not sure if cathod or LED's....
> 
> Only to tell you, the midplate won't stay as it is. It will be changed with another one, which is blue and also lights up, BUT without the logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be a blue plexi one and it will only have some cutouts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No logo on the final mid plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention. I'm still not sure about the pump positioning, but I think it's going under the mid plater since there are only the rad, PSU and some cables.
> The other position I'm thinking about is on top of the mid plate
Click to expand...

I thought it would have backlighting just wasn't sure how you were going to pull it off. Coming together.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I thought it would have backlighting just wasn't sure how you were going to pull it off. Coming together.


Didn't have enough time this Saturday mmh :/ and for Sunday I didn't have the LED's etc. so couldn't work on it. I would have worked on the side panel too, but on Sunday you can't work outside







And I don't really want to cut anything in the house :S


----------



## mbondPDX

I added a Lian Li DVD drive bezel and it matches pretty darn good.



I followed these instructions.


----------



## Philly_boy

I just got my Pro Tools/Photoshop rig together. It's based on a 650D.
Just had some older parts laying around so I thought I'd stuff the case.

It's a GA-X58-OC, 920D0, 12gb of Dom GT's (7-8-7-20 @ 2000), GTX 285,
2x 500gb Spinpoints, 256gb 840 Pro, AX 860i, etc.

The loop has a RX240, dual DDC 3.25's, an EK dual DDC top with a 250 Res
feeding a CPU 370 and and EK FCGTX285 block. Bitspower fittings and
Gentle Typhoons all around except the noisy-as-hell 200mm in the front
intake that came with the case. I dinoc'ed the ODD's, the HDD's, the rad,
the back plate to the mobo, the center hubs to the fans, and a custom
cover for the unused PCi express slots.

I haven't overclocked it yet. I have to wait til school is done in three weeks.
I'll post some benchies when I do.

I thought maybe I can join the club.


----------



## selk22

I have a friend who owns the 800d and is an OC member but isn't to active in the forums so I thought I would post it up here for him cause we were rather proud of the way things turned out.

This is his first case mod and my first major case mod. (Iv done things like cut and drill holes or paint cases)

He asked me to help him and this is the first part of the build, we are going to go back later and doll up some scratches and other things that occurred unexpectedly.

What do you guys think?


The h100i was used to cool the CPU because he already owned it and didn't want to spend the extra money right away on the CPU block and extra rads. Most likely it will be converted to a full loop and add a 2nd 670gtx.

For a first time loop and mod I think it came out pretty good and the temps are excellent!


----------



## mxthunder

here are some outdoor shots of my rig.

i did finally switch to green tubing but I have not taken pics yet


----------



## Jameswalt1

Seriously loving the all black


----------



## Joeve

Just came today, cant wait to start filling it., so much bigger then my haf-x
Bah not sure why it uploaded sideways, but you get the idea.


----------



## Aeleus

Here is how my 900D is looking so far



Check build log in my signature for more.

Danisumi, love how yours is coming along! Great work, will follow.


----------



## bomberjun

Showing some Corsair love coming from 800D to 900D. I am loving this new case. I just bought it today. Too bad I wasnt able to continue my 800D restoration project because my radiators are just too thick. So I scratched the upgrade itch.









Anyway, the 900D is a humongous case compared to the 800D and Cosmos II which I own both. There is too much space to be filled in this chasis.

I was able to mount 480mm Black Ice SR-1 and 360mm Black Ice SR-1 both in push pull configuration with sp120 quiet edition fans easily at the bottom cage after removing the hdd cages and installing the radiator holders.

On some reviews I read before buying the case, I thought any 360mm radiator can be mounted easily on the front pannel area. I was a bit disappointed because the SR-1 360mm radiator does not event fit. I measured and only <30mm thick rad will do. So Im going to return the sr1 i bought and replace it with black ice stealth gt.


----------



## _Killswitch_

Moving from a Switch 810 to an 900D


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeleus*
> 
> Here is how my 900D is looking so far
> 
> 
> 
> Check build log in my signature for more.
> 
> Danisumi, love how yours is coming along! Great work, will follow.


WOW, you mentioned me









Thank you, I'm doing my best







subbed your build log too


----------



## Danisumi

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> Showing some Corsair love coming from 800D to 900D. I am loving this new case. I just bought it today. Too bad I wasnt able to continue my 800D restoration project because my radiators are just too thick. So I scratched the upgrade itch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, the 900D is a humongous case compared to the 800D and Cosmos II which I own both. There is too much space to be filled in this chasis.
> 
> I was able to mount 480mm Black Ice SR-1 and 360mm Black Ice SR-1 both in push pull configuration with sp120 quiet edition fans easily at the bottom cage after removing the hdd cages and installing the radiator holders.
> 
> On some reviews I read before buying the case, I thought any 360mm radiator can be mounted easily on the front pannel area. I was a bit disappointed because the SR-1 360mm radiator does not event fit. I measured and only <30mm thick rad will do. So Im going to return the sr1 i bought and replace it with black ice stealth gt.






Wow, that's a tight fit (that's what she said)

Which thinkness are both rads? Both 45 mm? You don't need to tell me how thick the fans are, I do know it


----------



## bomberjun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> 
> Wow, that's a tight fit (that's what she said)
> 
> Which thinkness are both rads? Both 45 mm? You don't need to tell me how thick the fans are, I do know it


54mm thickness.







http://www.hwlabs.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=9&Itemid=3


----------



## SA_int

I think i have come up with a nice way of doing the drain valve on the 900D




Thanks to Sulfatron for the initial idea I have just expanded on it.
See this build Log.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1385151/sulfatrons-corsair-900d-build-ek-watercooled

So I went from Left to Right
UT60> Bitspower Aqua Link Pipe> Bitspower Rotary T >Bitspower Aqua Link Pipe> ST30

The Ajustable Link Pipe is 22-31mm

Middle Down
Bitspower Valve > Bitspower Low profile Stop.

The front fan dust filter just fits with the low profile stop.

I do think Crystal Link would look the best between the the T fitting and the Rads.


----------



## TheRoot

so many rich man


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good luck mounting the AX1200 w/ the 360









I ended up not using the rad mounts, and sitting both the 480 and 360 rads flat on the floor (sans hdd cage risers). My old ocz 1250w cleared w/ 5mm of space but the Enermax I had to squeeze in and its super tight. Most ppl go w/ a 240 to get that extra bit of space.

BTW, My rads clear even w/ the mesh filter. GTXs are the same thickness as the SR1s. check my log for more pics.


----------



## bomberjun

Nope. Not using ax1200









I mounted an enermax maxrevo 1500w and it fitted perfectly. Ill make a buildlog on this.


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SA_int*
> 
> I think i have come up with a nice way of doing the drain valve on the 900D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Sulfatron for the initial idea I have just expanded on it.
> See this build Log.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1385151/sulfatrons-corsair-900d-build-ek-watercooled
> 
> So I went from Left to Right
> UT60> Bitspower Aqua Link Pipe> Bitspower Rotary T >Bitspower Aqua Link Pipe> ST30
> 
> The Ajustable Link Pipe is 22-31mm
> 
> Middle Down
> Bitspower Valve > Bitspower Low profile Stop.
> 
> The front fan dust filter just fits with the low profile stop.
> 
> I do think Crystal Link would look the best between the the T fitting and the Rads.






That drain valve is possibly the best thing I have ever seen... I have been draining loops this week and one in particular was put in a terrible order and has proven to be a total bittch.

Smart man.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> Nope. Not using ax1200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mounted an enermax maxrevo 1500w and it fitted perfectly. Ill make a buildlog on this.


Lol, i just squeezed in a revo 1350w, it was uber tight and i may have pinched inward the end tank. Are you still using the rear rad mounts for that 360?


----------



## chino1974

I'm also using a Enermax MaxRevo 1500 but instead of a 360 I'm using a Black Ice GTX 280. Perfect fit I must say. At first I thought it was going to be a super tight fit but the MaxRevo is only a tiny bit bigger than my old ZX1250.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> I'm also using a Enermax MaxRevo 1500 but instead of a 360 I'm using a Black Ice GTX 280. Perfect fit I must say. At first I thought it was going to be a super tight fit but the MaxRevo is only a tiny bit bigger than my old ZX1250.


Lol, we *had* the same psu







. The ocz did clear with a little bit of space. The Enermax has the connectors protruding on the psu itself where as the ocz's where flush. I'm eventually going to slimmer rads so I can just push it forward to avoid the psu.


----------



## Holynacho

Going from a Switch 810 to a 900d, and curious, it states it can fit a 420 on the bottom front, is that mounted without the side 120 brackets? And is the placement centered? Just exploring my options.

Thanks, Holynacho


----------



## Tonza

Here is my 650D







Just swapped my reference 780 to a DCII model.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Why would you swap the reference gtx 780 with dcii, the reference has the advantage of 1.3v and overclocks of around 1300 core clock

Aesthetics purpose I guess and a better cooling fan although aftermarket cooling can be purchased.

Thumbs up likes nice thou


----------



## MerkageTurk

Double post


----------



## Tonza

Reference cannot handle 1.3V, especially with the stock cooling for long term usage (i would not run even with watercooling). This DCII model does 1241 core on stock voltages (1.162V) in gaming, my reference was gaming stable only at 1110 core could bench with 1203 tho (that was with custom bios and 1.212V). Not to mention this card runs maximum of 65C in my case overclocked and its dead silent.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Here is my 650D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just swapped my reference 780 to a DCII model.


Clean looking setup








The DCUII 780 is an awesome card. Wish I had the money to buy 2 of them lol.

Here's my re-build, it'll be finished next week (hopefully). All i'm waiting for is the res. Xioxide totally screwed up my order & sent me the wrong one... I need this finished before the 6th. I'm taking it to a LAN Event. I had to order the res from FrozenCPU & get expedited shipping in order to receive it by the 5th.. I'm only going to have 1 night to leak test & do a re-install. Its going to be horrible









Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Tonza

Sexy!, not really fan of Sabertooth colors tho.


----------



## Spectrus77

Hi, my hardware into corsair 650D
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/qmb8.jpg/


----------



## Squashie

Nais pic Spectrus

I swiched to Mayhem Pastel Mint Green:


Buildlog here.

Edit: Yey, pic nr. 1000 in this thread


----------



## IAmDay

I got a tiny 350 compared to all your big boys


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squashie*
> 
> Nais pic Spectrus
> 
> I swiched to Mayhem Pastel Mint Green:
> 
> 
> Buildlog here.
> 
> Edit: Yey, pic nr. 1000 in this thread


I really like the color contrast on your build...


----------



## Squashie

Thx Reaper, as i said in my log, the system is setup so i can change color of coolant to any color without it crashing with anything in the build, black ftw, also the lack of flashy lights gives it a clean sharp look imo


----------



## Modus

http://imgur.com/SuMVa


----------



## DBaer

Quick question. The drive trays in my 900D seem to be able to mount a 2 1/2 inch SSD without an adaptor. My SSD's are not in yet so I cannot be sure. Do I need a 2 1/2 inch adaptor? I do not think so but I want to have some on hand just in case.
Thanks.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> Quick question. The drive trays in my 900D seem to be able to mount a 2 1/2 inch SSD without an adaptor. My SSD's are not in yet so I cannot be sure. Do I need a 2 1/2 inch adaptor? I do not think so but I want to have some on hand just in case.
> Thanks.


All drive trays in the 900D are able to hold 2.5" as well as 3.5" drives


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> All drive trays in the 900D are able to hold 2.5" as well as 3.5" drives


Thanks, It looked like they would fit. I am also thinking of using the hot swap bay even though I have no intention of hot swapping. Do you use it?


----------



## muffyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> Thanks, It looked like they would fit. I am also thinking of using the hot swap bay even though I have no intention of hot swapping. Do you use it?


I had no intension of hot swapping. I used the hot swap cage for the tidyness. All of a sudden, I've started hot swapping, and I quite like it.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Earlier today ColdZero finally posted their new 900D Midplate for sale









LINK


----------



## _REAPER_

Thanks for the link +REP


----------



## bomberjun

Done installing the radiators.

Black Ice SR1 480 Raidiator Top Panel
Black Ice SR1 480 Raidiator Bottom Cage
Black Ice SR1 240 Radiator Bottom Cage
Black Ice SR1 120 Radiator Back
Black Ice Stealth GT 360 Radiator Front Panel
14pcs of SP Quiet Ed. on push config







I just removed the 2 rivets on the 5.25 bay to fit the 30mm thick 360mm rad.


----------



## Lagpirate

Looking pretty amazing bomber. Can't wait to see how your 900d turns out!


----------



## Oupavoc

Very nice everyone!


----------



## Tonza

bomberjun, are you sure its gonna cool your hadware?







Anyway looks awesome!


----------



## bomberjun

I hope so because I'd be slappin some titans, 3930k and RIVE soon.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

my 650D


----------



## subsven

Anybody know how to get ahold of the official Corsair rep on this site? Can't remember his name, but I just got a 900D that appears to have been damaged slightly in shipping and had a faulty/broken weld on one of the dust covers for the bottom panels.


----------



## lordhinton

I think his names corsairgeorge


----------



## Philly_boy

*My Pro Tools Rig - The Wraith*


----------



## onevoicewild

subsven - I would just contact tech support at corsair - http://corsair.force.com/ they will help you!

Corsairgeorge monitors the http://www.overclock.net/t/1297712/mc-corsair-corsair-900d-godzilla-unveiled/4730 I'm not sure if he monitors this thread or not? but support is your fastest link to resolution of your problems, They have been totally standup on taking care of problems!

Welcome to the club! you are going to love building in the 900D


----------



## Marc79

Some of the custom water-cooled setups are wicked.

Here mine, my first computer build, nothing crazy.


----------



## DBaer

Are you going top replace the top input panel (new power, and USB)


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Some of the custom water-cooled setups are wicked.
> 
> Here mine, my first computer build, nothing crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is an awesome 650D build.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> That is an awesome 650D build.


Thank you Sir.


----------



## mpoffo

Hello,

Please constructive comments only. Water cooling is in my future, just not atm.

Need to get your quick thoughts on airflow. I have the 900D and currently have it configured so my H110 on top is an intake, the rear 140 as exhaust and the front three fans as intake. I was toying with the option of changing this.

I was thinking of making the H110 in push/pull up top as an exhaust, leaving the rear 140 as exhaust, adding an additional 140 up top for exhaust, adding 4 Corsair AF120's on the bottom windowed side as intake, and perhaps a couple for fans on the HD cages.

Something like this:

1e3b8491_corsair-900d-airflow.jpg 52k .jpg file


Also if I have 2 HD cages above the bottom of the case would you recommend SP120's for a push/pull config sort of up front? Currently I have AF 120's on the front but wondering if SP's would be better. Also want to help the graphics cards some with air although temps have not been problematic.

Thanks


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpoffo*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Please constructive comments only. Water cooling is in my future, just not atm.
> 
> Need to get your quick thoughts on airflow. I have the 900D and currently have it configured so my H110 on top is an intake, the rear 140 as exhaust and the front three fans as intake. I was toying with the option of changing this.
> 
> I was thinking of making the H110 in push/pull up top as an exhaust, leaving the rear 140 as exhaust, adding an additional 140 up top for exhaust, adding 4 Corsair AF120's on the bottom windowed side as intake, and perhaps a couple for fans on the HD cages.
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> 1e3b8491_corsair-900d-airflow.jpg 52k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Also if I have 2 HD cages above the bottom of the case would you recommend SP120's for a push/pull config sort of up front? Currently I have AF 120's on the front but wondering if SP's would be better. Also want to help the graphics cards some with air although temps have not been problematic.
> 
> Thanks


if you ask me I would use the back 140 as an intake and on the front sp120's in p/p because the hd cages are pretty restrictiv. Other than that it should be fine. I'm running it the same as you want right now, only without hd cages and no sp 120 in front. I'm only using it on air, because I have to wait for all my watercooling gear


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> *My Pro Tools Rig - The Wraith*


sweet build







never seen an IO with so little stuff on


----------



## mpoffo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> if you ask me I would use the back 140 as an intake and on the front sp120's in p/p because the hd cages are pretty restrictiv. Other than that it should be fine. I'm running it the same as you want right now, only without hd cages and no sp 120 in front. I'm only using it on air, because I have to wait for all my watercooling gear


Thanks for the reply. Yeah I figured SP's would be better at least where the HD cages are. So you have 4 fans as intake on the bottom? Curious as to why the back 140 would be an intake?


----------



## DBaer

Question on the 900D hot swap bays..... I am going to use just three drives to start, a pair of SSDs in RAID 0 for boot and OS and a 1 Tb Raptor for data. I am considering using the hot swap HDD bay. I do not intend to hot swap these drives but the advantage is that I will have two less power cables to run. The power and signal cables that come attached to the 900D hot swap cage look to be of good quality.
The disadvantage is that the more connections and plugs/sockets you put in line the higher the resistance. I really do not think that will be a factor however.
Have any of you done this? Are any of you using the hot swap bay at all and if so have you had any reliability issues?
Thanks.


----------



## tw33k

Finally got my loop in. Problem is I bought a Swiftech Komodo HD 7950 for my Sapphire card only to discover that my card has a 7970 PCB. I've arranged a swap but that means draining the loop to finish...bummer. Can't wait tho it all looks pretty good for my first attempt.


----------



## mpoffo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> Question on the 900D hot swap bays..... I am going to use just three drives to start, a pair of SSDs in RAID 0 for boot and OS and a 1 Tb Raptor for data. I am considering using the hot swap HDD bay. I do not intend to hot swap these drives but the advantage is that I will have two less power cables to run. The power and signal cables that come attached to the 900D hot swap cage look to be of good quality.
> The disadvantage is that the more connections and plugs/sockets you put in line the higher the resistance. I really do not think that will be a factor however.
> Have any of you done this? Are any of you using the hot swap bay at all and if so have you had any reliability issues?
> Thanks.


I use the hot swap bay for my Intel SSD and my 2 TB WD Black. I have not had issues with them at all. Its actually convenient to use the hot swap bay.


----------



## onevoicewild

mpoffo - I just read an article in CPU I think and the corsair cooler actually had slightly cooler temps when used as an exhaust. I could only think that it flowed more air because of a positive pressure in the case? Anyway SP fans are designed mainly for radiators. I don't personally think the restriction of the drive bays justify their use. I would use AF fans in the front unless your putting a Rad there. If you put fans in the bottom as intakes the rear would still be better as an exhaust. the layout you showed looks Ideal. If you really want to get stupid? put 3more fans on the back side of the bottom. Good luck


----------



## ahlot




----------



## Holynacho

Looking for some feedback. Current plan is to mount 2 480s on the bottom, one on top and moving the power supply where the drive bay brackets as followed:



Or should i run a 360 on top to allow for the power supply to vent in the first 120 slot, with a fan to assist?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holynacho*
> 
> Looking for some feedback. Current plan is to mount 2 480s on the bottom, one on top and moving the power supply where the drive bay brackets as followed:
> 
> 
> 
> Or should i run a 360 on top to allow for the power supply to vent in the first 120 slot, with a fan to assist?


psu in bay area, takes me back to my old 800D. Even the biggest and hottest gpu setup won't need that much. Get a 240 for the bottom along w/ that 480 (down there). IF you're psu is small enough, you can squeeze in a 360.

I'm not using the mounts but I do have a 360 and a 480 down there but its uber tight w/ the Enermax psu I have now.

Most ppl put in a 240 down there.


----------



## Holynacho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> psu in bay area, takes me back to my old 800D. Even the biggest and hottest gpu setup won't need that much. Get a 240 for the bottom along w/ that 480 (down there). IF you're psu is small enough, you can squeeze in a 360.
> 
> I'm not using the mounts but I do have a 360 and a 480 down there but its uber tight w/ the Enermax psu I have now.
> 
> Most ppl put in a 240 down there.


Thanks for the advice,ya its overkill, but that's what this site is all about









I was just figuring that if I ran 2 480's on the bottom, with a mid-plate, I could create a balanced wind tunnel effect with push/pull set up, without the PSU to interfere on the back side. The gain is probably minor at best, would love some feed back on the idea


----------



## Spiko64

My x58 build kicked the bucket so here is my z87 build. I pulled out the hot swappable HD bays and added two intake fans to the front of the case. I'm very pleased with the results. Drastically improved my airflow.








I get to pop in a second GTX 780 in a couple weeks. Should be epic.


----------



## AtomX

Yo, after read a post edit by jameswalt1 for the midplat, on http://www.coldzero.eu/midplates/1488-900d-midplate-long.html i decid to buy it! it s for 900D only.

Plexi at 3mm, and really good job! and whit a little surprirse

















And finish:



see you guys


----------



## DUpgrade

^ Put it in a rig I'm curious how it will look. They give you a lot of little extra parts there too wonder where those all go?


----------



## bomberjun

Nice. Well the shipping fee for that plexi mid plate is just so expensive for me because I live here in Ph. So,I fabricated a middle plate of the 900D out of 2mm metal sheet.


----------



## AtomX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> ^ Put it in a rig I'm curious how it will look. They give you a lot of little extra parts there too wonder where those all go?


I receveid all parts for this midplate, all parts inclued on the midplate. I can t build that on my 900D because have a lot of work on my job







waiting and see i Will build it whén i have the Time for.

Os: for build i don t Know. i Will take lot of photos whén i build it whit ask/rep for installe parts. So waiting and see


----------



## AtomX

Becarfull whit your mid plate, for your watercooling tube, you try an hard build, but i like it, nice hardware lab rads, have 2 480mm black, and it s so pretty nice !!









I wait and see you progress







have fun


----------



## AtomX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Well the shipping fee for that plexi mid plate is just so expensive for me because I live here in Ph. So,I fabricated a middle plate of the 900D out of 2mm metal sheet.


Becarfull whit your mid plate, for your watercooling tube, you try an hard build, but i like it, nice hardware lab rads, have 2 480mm black ice , and it s so pretty nice !!









I wait and see you progress wink.gif have fun


----------



## bomberjun

Yes I am very careful even with my previous build which is the cosmos 2 with hard tubes on the mid plate. Pretty sure I can do it on the 900D.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> Yes I am very careful even with my previous build which is the cosmos 2 with hard tubes on the mid plate. Pretty sure I can do it on the 900D.


mid plate with rigid tubing?
Going to do that too







But I'll have to go through 3 layer of acrylic rather than through one sheet









Eagerly waiting for seeing how you'll solve it


----------



## bomberjun

Clearer shot.

















still waiting for some parts to arrive for me to drill the midplate to put passthrough fittings for the cards. But for that to be done, it damn needs a card with the block first to get the exact measurements for the tubings.

lots of work to do.








@danisumi

Yes.

like this in my cosmos 2. That is my previous build last March.


----------



## AtomX

Good job


----------



## dallas1990

Every time I see the 900d I think of it as a 1970's truck. So much room that you can sit inside it and work on whatever comfortable.

I'm torn between a corsair 900d or the Silverstone tj11. If I can find a way to install a mono on its side like the tj11 I'd get the 900d and save about $200. Both are great cases and I got a corsair c70


----------



## Marc79

Yes 900D is a beast. A bit steep on the price, but I guess If you're going custom cooling thats one of the only few options available.


----------



## dallas1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Yes 900D is a beast. A bit steep on the price, but I guess If you're going custom cooling thats one of the only few options available.


That's my goal get the hardware I want first like a 2nd or 3rd GPU then put a custom cooler in it. figured that would bethe easier way to do it


----------



## skupples

Hello Obsidian Club!

I was hoping some one who has done a dual PSU build inside 900D could give me a little insight on what it took to fit both of them inside...

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hello Obsidian Club!
> 
> I was hoping some one who has done a dual PSU build inside 900D could give me a little insight on what it took to fit both of them inside...
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thank you!


There's space for two psu. Its very straight forward. I do recommend fit the power supplies first then your rads, etc.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> There's space for two psu. Its very straight forward. I do recommend fit the power supplies first then your rads, etc.


Thanks!

JamesWalt was kind enough to drop a little knowledge on me... I didn't see an external source for a second PSU, so doing must require it being 100% internal, I also noticed the stock PSU housing isn't made for vert, nothing a dremmel can't fix thought.

The only other thing i'm trying to find proof of is 480x80 monsta in the top. They are perma-sold out on performance-pc's but hopefully they can order one for me, as i'm saving a huge amount of money on shipping by driving there to pickup my toy's.


----------



## Jameswalt1

I've seen someone here do a monsta rad on top, but honestly don't do it - it's so large and the fit is so tight it just winds up looking messy


----------



## skupples

Sigh, my dream's of using a 480x80 monsta are slowly slipping away as I come to grips with the reality of physic's, space constraint, and wallet constraint.

I would love an STH10 but that's starting to push it.


----------



## wermad

I briefly had a monsta rad (480mm). Barely cleared my old Sniper3 mb. I know some guys w/ RIVE had issues w/ the cpu cable clearing w/ a Monsta rad.


----------



## FiveEYZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sigh, my dream's of using a 480x80 monsta are slowly slipping away as I come to grips with the reality of physic's, space constraint, and wallet constraint.
> 
> I would love an STH10 but that's starting to push it.


You can fit a monsta in the top but only in push or pull, there is 110mm clearance.



Also got a mail from Alphacool saying that they will get ut60 (and monsta i guess?) rads in stock on there webshop in middle of November.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> You can fit a monsta in the top but only in push or pull, there is 110mm clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> Also got a mail from Alphacool saying that they will get ut60 (and monsta i guess?) rads in stock on there webshop in middle of November.


Yeah... That's way too long to wait, i'll just use EK rad's for the 480x60mm...

The only other questions is this... The front 240 slot is for 30mm thick only correct?(since it has 55mm of clearance)(not even sure if an extra 240x30 rad is necessary in this build)

It's looking like I won't be able to use my 240x80 or my coolstream 360 in this rebuild.

This is going to be leaps and bounds harder to build then my current first build. I'm psyched!

Hooking up 4 rads, 3 gpu's, 1 cpu, dual pump bay res in one massive loop!

(it seems pretty much every site is sold out of 480 mm rads, specially Acool and XSPC)


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yeah... That's way too long to wait, i'll just use EK rad's for the 480x60mm...
> 
> The only other questions is this... The front 240 slot is for 30mm thick only correct?
> 
> It's looking like I won't be able to use my 240x80 or my coolstream 360 in this rebuild.


Front is for 30/35mm only (assuming you want both the rad and the fans in the front compartment)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Front is for 30/35mm only (assuming you want both the rad and the fans in the front compartment)


Thanks!

I think i'm biting off more then I can chew with trying to do 4 rads in this beast... The 2 480's and 1 240 should be plenty for now. Always time for revisions in the future.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I think i'm biting off more then I can chew with trying to do 4 rads in this beast... The 2 480's and 1 240 should be plenty for now. Always time for revisions in the future.


Me has two 480s, one 360, one 240, and one 120


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Me has two 480s, one 360, one 240, and one 120


(that top monsta doesn't look out of place at all, looks sexxxy imo, too bad they are sold out until damn near next year)

So you were able to squeeze a 360 on the opposite side of your 480 on the bottom? (YES I SEE PICTURES)

I'm going to be using Norprene this time around, looks allot easier to bend and flex compared to the primo-chill blood red tubing I have now. I'm also sticking with 1/2x3/4 to save my self 100's of $ on fittings.

I gotta squeeze all this in, and come in under 3,000$... Luckily I already have the thrice titans, and dual pump.

so between cpu and mobo, that leaves 2,000$ for rads, case, & fittings.

people reading this who have never bought fittings are probably thinking "HOLY HELL" but my god do they add up quick, even when trying to go off brand.


----------



## Supacasey

Yeah, I recently went through a quest myself in an effort to get some UT60 480's. After an extensive search however, I recieved this message from FrozenCPU's COO:
Quote:


> It is going to be quite some time for these to return. (Late Oct. / early Nov) The manufacturer made an entire line of UT60 quads but made Phobya 480 Version 2s accidentally. The phobya V2 and UT60 are the same radiator, only difference is the number of ports. Internal construction is the same.
> 
> UT60 has 6
> Phobya has 4


Although yesterday, PPC and FrozenCPU got a handful briefly back in stock. In the erroneous shipment of G-Changers, there were a few actual UT60's. They were gone within about an hour however.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



But not before I snatched two


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> (that top monsta doesn't look out of place at all, looks sexxxy imo, too bad they are sold out until damn near next year)
> 
> So you were able to squeeze a 360 on the opposite side of your 480 on the bottom? (YES I SEE PICTURES)
> 
> I'm going to be using Norprene this time around, looks allot easier to bend and flex compared to the primo-chill blood red tubing I have now. I'm also sticking with 1/2x3/4 to save my self 100's of $ on fittings.
> 
> I gotta squeeze all this in, and come in under 3,000$... Luckily I already have the thrice titans, and dual pump.
> 
> so between cpu and mobo, that leaves 2,000$ for rads, case, & fittings.
> 
> people reading this who have never bought fittings are probably thinking "HOLY HELL" but my god do they add up quick, even when trying to go off brand.


It really depends on the psu. My old ocz had about 5mm of clearance but the new Enermax had to be squeezed in. If I drop a bank of fans on both rads down there, i can move the 360 forward and away from the Enermax. I'm might go w/ some AX rads down the road w/ some Corsair SP fans so this should save me a ton of space.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I've seen someone here do a monsta rad on top, but honestly don't do it - it's so large and the fit is so tight it just winds up looking messy


I put a monsta rad on the top it was not messy just a tight fit.


----------



## Marc79

Holy Wowser... that looks nice.


----------



## skupples

Ohhhh nice fans Reaper!

I was looking at those last night, but as I need to order 20+ fans, i can't do 22$ a piece.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> Yeah, I recently went through a quest myself in an effort to get some UT60 480's. After an extensive search however, I recieved this message from FrozenCPU's COO:
> Although yesterday, PPC and FrozenCPU got a handful briefly back in stock. In the erroneous shipment of G-Changers, there were a few actual UT60's. They were gone within about an hour however.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> But not before I snatched two


Phobya's are perma-sold out too...









I'm starting to miss the day's of receiving parts caked in dust because they have been in the warehouse for so long.

It's OK, I can handle using EK rads. No big deal. This is a gaming rig, not a competitive bencher.


----------



## siffonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomX*
> 
> Yo, after read a post edit by jameswalt1 for the midplat, on http://www.coldzero.eu/midplates/1488-900d-midplate-long.html i decid to buy it! it s for 900D only.
> 
> see you guys


Was going to order after your post, but 20.90€ for shipping is too much. Probably going to make my own.

Are those small pieces necessary to fasten the large piece? and could you take some dimensions of the plate?


----------



## FiveEYZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> Yeah, I recently went through a quest myself in an effort to get some UT60 480's. After an extensive search however, I recieved this message from FrozenCPU's COO:
> Although yesterday, PPC and FrozenCPU got a handful briefly back in stock. In the erroneous shipment of G-Changers, there were a few actual UT60's. They were gone within about an hour however.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> But not before I snatched two


I actually cancelled my order from Alphacool.com when i got the message about them being delayed to middle november, i then ordered 2 ut60 480 rads from PPC (11:11:40 Sep 11, 2013 PDT) when i saw they had them in stock, after my order they went out of stock again.









They will be perfect for my 900D build, to bad i wont have any playroom in the top with ut60 in p/p.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> Yeah, I recently went through a quest myself in an effort to get some UT60 480's. After an extensive search however, I recieved this message from FrozenCPU's COO:
> Although yesterday, PPC and FrozenCPU got a handful briefly back in stock. In the erroneous shipment of G-Changers, there were a few actual UT60's. They were gone within about an hour however.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> But not before I snatched two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually cancelled my order from Alphacool.com when i got the message about them being delayed to middle november, i then ordered 2 ut60 480 rads from PPC (11:11:40 Sep 11, 2013 PDT) when i saw they had them in stock, after my order they went out of stock again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be perfect for my 900D build, to bad i wont have any playroom in the top with ut60 in p/p.
Click to expand...

I was pretty sure you could do a UT60 with push/pull as it's about the same as a Monsta with push or pull only. I'll porbably have to go XT45 if I don't want to wait another month or so.


----------



## Heimdallr

i've one question about pump placement in the 900D: i want to put a SR1 480 in the bottom with fan pushing air into the case and a D5 always in the bottom compartment, could the pump run into some heating problems with this config? the front fans should keep it cool am i right?

thanks


----------



## skupples

PPC is doing a 7.5% sale for the next 7 days, lines up perfectly with my plans, it will only end up saving me 60-70$ but thats ok!

so, no waiting for micro-percentage better rad's.


----------



## Supacasey

I think I got a janked up 900D. The front IO panel is warped,



and the back side panel's latching mechanism is stuck "open". The release button is stuck pushed in and the release rail won't budge. Since it's stuck on release I was able to lift the panel off, and when I did this bit was hanging on by a thread.



I can forgive the warped IO panel, I can get a replacement for that. But the stuck locking mechanism isn't kosher.


----------



## Supacasey

Well, I guess I fixed the side panel. The bit that broke off is a tab that limits that tab on the release rail from going too far. Since it's way past where the tab broke off I just gave it a good push back and it snapped back into place.


----------



## FiveEYZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> and the back side panel's latching mechanism is stuck "open". The release button is stuck pushed in and the release rail won't budge. Since it's stuck on release I was able to lift the panel off, and when I did this bit was hanging on by a thread.


That exact thing happend to me to, i just glued it back whit contact glue.


----------



## Supacasey

The stuff the quick reference guide refers to (Zipties, screws, etc) is already in the case right? Not floating around anywhere in baggys?


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> The stuff the quick reference guide refers to (Zipties, screws, etc) is already in the case right? Not floating around anywhere in baggys?


It should be in one Drive Bay, if I mean the right thing.
Do you mean the box? With screws etc?
If that's so, it should be in the under Drive Bay


----------



## onevoicewild

I don't Know if you guys have seen the new EK coolstream PE line. They just sent me two. They are 40mm thick, with end shrouds, They will be perfect for my 900D.


----------



## Supacasey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> It should be in one Drive Bay, if I mean the right thing.
> Do you mean the box? With screws etc?
> If that's so, it should be in the under Drive Bay


Ah, that's where it is. I didn't hear anything sliding around while moving the case and there was nothing in the box so I was beginning to think it might not have come with that stuff.

I also fixed the warps in my IO panel. The brushed front part of the panel is apparently just glued on to the rest of it, and where it looked like it was warping the front piece was just lifting.


----------



## Supacasey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> I don't Know if you guys have seen the new EK coolstream PE line. They just sent me two. They are 40mm thick, with end shrouds, They will be perfect for my 900D.


Brass chambers and super thick FPI, booo


----------



## AtomX

yo, this is my new front 900D


----------



## skupples

So what do people recommend for attaching the bottom rads? A Hodge-Podge of rotary extensions with a drain port in the middle?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Pretty much!


----------



## skupples

Has anyone tried modding an 80mm into the front 240 slot?


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> sweet build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never seen an IO with so little stuff on


Thanks, much appreciated. The Gigabyte X58-OC has just the essentials, yet, it was the easiest board to overclock that I have ever worked with. I was able to get 4.8ghz out of the 920D0. That's 229 bclk! I settled for 4.4 for an everyday oc. It boots OSX Mountain Lion for Pro Tools and Win 7 Ultimate for everyday stuff and gaming.

I hope the new Z87-OC is just as good in my new build. We'll see.


----------



## AtomX

2x480 mm on 45 mm it s ok. Because more rad = load lost... Or you need 2 or 4 pumpe... But win for 2-3 C, it was necessairy?

Mod on the front an 80 mm x240mm was possible, into the turet front, but i don t Know if the adaptor fan can be suported this monsta!!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomX*
> 
> 2x480 mm on 45 mm it s ok. Because more rad = load lost... Or you need 2 or 4 pumpe... But win for 2-3 C, it was necessairy?
> 
> Mod on the front an 80 mm x240mm was possible, into the turet front, but i don t Know if the adaptor fan can be suported this monsta!!!


I have to make up for lost rad space in the bottom due to dual PSU. I'm hoping i can fit two in the bottom and still have room for at least 1 480... It may just require some finagling.

Edit: If it's not too much of a pita, i'm just going to stick the second PSU some where close by... lol.


----------



## AtomX

2 psu !!







good luck for this what seize your psu ?


----------



## skupples

Evga g2 1300w for 3x titan gpus and corsair HX850 for CPU and loop


----------



## AtomX

to strong, just 1300w it s ok for all no ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to strong, just 1300w it s ok for all no ?


I think it's cutting it close with modded bios, modded volts, and hopefully a 4.6+ 4930k!


----------



## DBaer

I am also beginning to wonder if my planed build will need a bigger PSU. Here is what I have planed to go into the 900D

Rampage IV Blk
4930
2 GTX 780 OCed
2 SSD's and a V- Raptor
H100i
32 Gb Dominator plat
9 Fans
Moderate lighting
Probably a Xonor sound card (depending if the Rampage IV new sound is up to snuff)
Misc other stuff such as a BD writer, card reader Etc.

I think my AX 1200i will handle it with a few hundred watts to spare but if I later add a loop and a 3rd GPU I will have to upgrade the PSU I know.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> I am also beginning to wonder if my planed build will need a bigger PSU. Here is what I have planed to go into the 900D
> 
> Rampage IV Blk
> 4930
> 2 GTX 780 OCed
> 2 SSD's and a V- Raptor
> H100i
> 32 Gb Dominator plat
> 9 Fans
> Moderate lighting
> Probably a Xonor sound card (depending if the Rampage IV new sound is up to snuff)
> Misc other stuff such as a BD writer, card reader Etc.
> 
> I think my AX 1200i will handle it with a few hundred watts to spare but if I later add a loop and a 3rd GPU I will have to upgrade the PSU I know.


My system is running:

1 x Sandy Bridge i5 2500K @ 4.5GHz
2 x HD6970 GPUs
2 x 8GB DDR3 DIMM
1 x ASUS BD r/w
3 x SSD
1 x 3.5" HDD
1 x 2.5" HDD
2 x Casino Fans (LED Patterns)
4 x Additional 120mm fans (two with LEDs)
1 x 200mm fan (with home modded addition of 8 super bright LEDs and one series resistor that gets warm).
1 x NZXT Hue LED controller
1 x Scythe Fan Controller
1 H100 AIO water cooler

All of this is being run from a single Corsair AX750 PSU. Personally, I think the PSU you're using is great.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> I am also beginning to wonder if my planed build will need a bigger PSU. Here is what I have planed to go into the 900D
> 
> Rampage IV Blk
> 4930
> 2 GTX 780 OCed
> 2 SSD's and a V- Raptor
> H100i
> 32 Gb Dominator plat
> 9 Fans
> Moderate lighting
> Probably a Xonor sound card (depending if the Rampage IV new sound is up to snuff)
> Misc other stuff such as a BD writer, card reader Etc.
> 
> I think my AX 1200i will handle it with a few hundred watts to spare but if I later add a loop and a 3rd GPU I will have to upgrade the PSU I know.


Even four Titans can run off that unit. Your fine


----------



## DBaer

Thanks guys, I thought so but I started to read here more and got a little concerned.


----------



## SpexWave

Went from Cosmos II 900D! Appreciate feedback and comments


----------



## szeged

i like the white accents, not a fan of the green in the tubing though


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpexWave*
> 
> 
> Went from Cosmos II 900D! Appreciate feedback and comments


Looking great! I would have personally chose black/white tubes to match but to each his own


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpexWave*
> 
> 
> Went from Cosmos II 900D! Appreciate feedback and comments


I like the subtle green coolant a lot. Looks excellent.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpexWave*
> 
> 
> Went from Cosmos II 900D! Appreciate feedback and comments


Light up that res just a tiny bit sometime... maybe one good quality LED. That would set it _*straight*_!!


----------



## Squashie

*Final photos:*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















If u wanna see what i had to do to make my Universal GPU blocks work, check my BUILD LOG


----------



## Ginola

Quick update to mine, added an MSI 7970 and a full cover aqua computer block to the loop.


----------



## Supacasey

Worth a build log?


----------



## Jameswalt1

No question, YES.


----------



## Jbrown4124

Just got my 900D here is Link to build log (http://www.overclock.net/t/1357877/up7-build/0_100) and I love it beast of a case plenty of room=


----------



## skupples

That's allot of lotion...


----------



## Jbrown4124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's allot of soap...
> 
> (lotion?)


The suaves are lotion, all different variety of scents.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbrown4124*
> 
> The suaves are lotion, all different variety of scents.


It puts the lotion on its skin.....


----------



## Jbrown4124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> It puts the lotion on its skin.....


\\

LOL!!!!


----------



## daveys93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So what do people recommend for attaching the bottom rads? A Hodge-Podge of rotary extensions with a drain port in the middle?


Here is what I did with the following:

1 BitsPower Male/Male Rotary
1 BitsPower Ball valve
1 Monsoon Rotary Light Port 90 Degree Fitting (used as the 'T')
1 Monsoon Rotary 45 Degree Fitting
1 Monsoon Compression Fitting

Note that you need to remove the lowest pre-installed front fan and fan mount bracket to install the drain valve (and 480mm radiator)


----------



## skupples

Where is your second drain valve? I'm assuming just one would be ubstructed by vacuum...


----------



## daveys93

This is my first WC build and I just finished putting everything together like 3 weeks ago so I have not had to drain it yet.

I was thinking that you would just open up the fill port on the reservoir to allow for the loop to have access to air to drain and prevent that vacuum effect (like when you place a straw in water and then put your finger over one end and lift it out of the water and the water stays in the straw).


----------



## skupples

Make sense for people using tube res. My incoming Maelstrom has noted issues with bleeding/vacuum when draining. Soo, i'll probably end up draining it the way I drain my Storm Trooper... (tilt it forward, remove the stop plugs in the bottom rad, and let it flow!)


----------



## springs113

Can I join?










Jumped from a TT Urban S71 because of rad/psu spacing issues. Never buying another case again lol


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> It puts the lotion on its skin.....


Huge lolz!!


----------



## Proctous

Thought I share.


----------



## ximatekorange

can i join

spec
asus rampage 4 extreme
Three way gtx titan
3930k 4.8ghz
corsair vengeance 1600mhz
ocz vertex 3 120gb raid 0
samsung f3 spinpoint 2tb
Corsair ax1200


----------



## daveys93

Gotta ask what you used for lighting. It looks really nice and that is the one thing I have left to do on my 900d build.


----------



## f16-r1

That is called photoshop Daveys93.

Here is my 900D with 2 x Alphacool 480 Monsta's.


----------



## ximatekorange

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Phobya-LED-Flexlight-HighDensity-5-METER-White--600x-SMD-LEDs-pid-14465.html this is what i used


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f16-r1*
> 
> That is called photoshop Daveys93.
> 
> Here is my 900D with 2 x Alphacool 480 Monsta's.


Can you take a pic of the bottom rad so I can see how much clearance you have with the Monsta on the bottom


----------



## Skeeze

Here is my current build.

I have been inspired by Corsair 800d builds for over 2 years now on this site, and finally this is my first water cooling attempt. I am glad I forked out the cash for a decent case as the 900d looks fantastic and will be suitable for many upgrades in the future - maybe another 770 or some new AMD cards...

I am considering changing the fittings over to Alphacool shiny copper fittings because I have taken a liking to the shiny copper objects that already exist in my case (screws and cpu block); there seems to be plenty of black and white 900d builds out there.



Open to any ideas/questions


----------



## _REAPER_

I would keep your current fittings just my opinion though


----------



## Supacasey

Yeah, I remember about a year ago thinking to myself that the next WC build I'd do would be white, was still pretty original back then.

Not anymore lol.


----------



## Skeeze

Probably less common when compared to Red/black and Blue/black colour themes Supacasey. I think pastel yellow or orange could be the new Red in computer colour styles.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skeeze*
> 
> Here is my current build.
> 
> I have been inspired by Corsair 800d builds for over 2 years now on this site, and finally this is my first water cooling attempt. I am glad I forked out the cash for a decent case as the 900d looks fantastic and will be suitable for many upgrades in the future - maybe another 770 or some new AMD cards...
> 
> I am considering changing the fittings over to Alphacool shiny copper fittings because I have taken a liking to the shiny copper objects that already exist in my case (screws and cpu block); there seems to be plenty of black and white 900d builds out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Open to any ideas/questions


Just an idea. Don't you want to cover a bit of the front fan controller? I don't really like the side parts when you only use one 5.25". If you'd use two or more 5.25" bays then it would be ok.
just as an input


----------



## Skeeze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Just an idea. Don't you want to cover a bit of the front fan controller? I don't really like the side parts when you only use one 5.25". If you'd use two or more 5.25" bays then it would be ok.
> just as an input


I kinda get where you are coming from if you think it breaks the continuity of the case front. I have fully concealed the 5.25" fan controller in my last case being 650d. I could easily do that on this case, however, the fan controller allows me to easily see the case air and water temperatures, which in my opinion outweighs the negative aesthetics.

Maybe I will use a bay res in the future and it won't really matter as you have mentioned.

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skeeze*
> 
> I kinda get where you are coming from if you think it breaks the continuity of the case front. I have fully concealed the 5.25" fan controller in my last case being 650d. I could easily do that on this case, however, the fan controller allows me to easily see the case air and water temperatures, which in my opinion outweighs the negative aesthetics.
> 
> Maybe I will use a bay res in the future and it won't really matter as you have mentioned.
> 
> Thanks for the ideas!


Have you a picture of it in the 650d? I would like to see it









Even then you could try to hide the sides, but as I said, then it's not anymore such a big problem


----------



## Skeeze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Have you a picture of it in the 650d? I would like to see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even then you could try to hide the sides, but as I said, then it's not anymore such a big problem


Here is a picture of the 650d with the concealed fan controller - no issues putting it in that way.


----------



## Supacasey

I had been trying to think of a way to add a fan controller an maybe ODD to my 900D without breaking the flow of the front panel, was thinking about buying some extra panel pieces to cut the ends off of and affix to the case.

But I think you gave me my answer.


----------



## SA_int

Great looking builds guys
I honestly don't think I have seen one good looking front bay fan controller that would go well with the 900D.
I gone and used Voltage step-down adapters as not to scar the look of the front panel.

I was going to go with the 4930K and the new Asus RIVE but it's just taking to long so will go with Haswell build until Haswell-E Launches.
Got a MAXIMUS VI FORMULA for a really good price.

Want to try something new on the board I don't know if it will work well or look good with 2 cards on the board but it's just an initial idea.
Going to try some metallic colors as well.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I would keep your current fittings just my opinion though


Fittings are so damned expensive that i decided long ago to only ever use 1/2 x 3/4 in my large towers. Save's you (me) allot of money when it comes time for another build. Especially now that i own close to 1,000$ in fittings


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SA_int*
> 
> Great looking builds guys
> I honestly don't think I have seen one good looking front bay fan controller that would go well with the 900D.
> I gone and used Voltage step-down adapters as not to scar the look of the front panel.
> 
> I was going to go with the 4930K and the new Asus RIVE but it's just taking to long so will go with Haswell build until Haswell-E Launches.
> Got a MAXIMUS VI FORMULA for a really good price.
> 
> Want to try something new on the board I don't know if it will work well or look good with 2 cards on the board but it's just an initial idea.
> Going to try some metallic colors as well.


Nice idea, but you'll never be able to see that with GPUs installed.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Nice idea, but you'll never be able to see that with GPUs installed.


I would have to agree with Jameswalt1 no need to paint something you will not see


----------



## AtomX

or creat a blackplate, under brige and Pont sli/cross why not


----------



## SA_int

I was thinking of using Vinyl stickers or even UV stickers so if it did not work out well could just pull them off.
I will keep on playing around with ideas.
@ AtomX thanks will give it a try


----------



## Supacasey

So, I'm kind of at an impasse with my 900D build. The plan was to either sell my current sig rig as a whole and use the funds to pay for the rest of what I'd need (PSU, CPU block, pump, fittings), or disassemble it and take what I need from it and sell the rest. But it's getting no interest here or from Craigslist. I'd really rather not part it out because I simply don't have the time to ship out every component as they're sold, so I'm left at a standstill.

what do OCN


----------



## DBaer

What I do as I go through a cycle is give my to be replaced parts to the kids in the family that also build DIY rigs and eventually when it is time to build a totally from scratch rig my Wife gets my present one and her old rig goes to one of our family members. Even though the rigs may be older for me they are still more capable than most of the computers out there.
As far as selling them, anything can be sold it is just a case of price and without a warranty and service the price you can get is usually lower than what you would expect. I have had offers for some of my used rigs but they want me to provide service and while I am always glad to help I do not want to make that commitment .


----------



## Jameswalt1

Progress!


----------



## skupples

Building another 900D Walt?

Can some one give me an idea on how much it costs to get the custom machined parts? I would really like to NOT use wood as as mid-plate.


----------



## Supacasey




----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


great, now i'm watching 15 minutes of warf getting told no.


----------



## Supacasey

I tried fitting a UT60 to the 900D's top mount.



I am not amused.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Hahaha. Nice fit!


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> I tried fitting a UT60 to the 900D's top mount.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not amused.


yeah I know I had the same issue and to top it off I got shorted on screws by alphacool and had to find some locally


----------



## Supacasey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> yeah I know I had the same issue and to top it off I got shorted on screws by alphacool and had to find some locally


What'd you do? Washers?


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> What'd you do? Washers?


yeah washers not pretty but do the job.


----------



## Supacasey

They're covered by the mesh anyway so not like cosmetics really matter there. Find them locally or online? Just M3 hole size right?

The screws the UT60 came with are also kinda long. They begin to push into the fin gaurd before they even get snug against my SP120's.


----------



## Skeeze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> yeah washers not pretty but do the job.


What do you mean washers are not pretty? They do the job well and I love the look of the copper.

Now all I have to do is sit back and wait for a non-adverse chemical reaction. MMm dat copper. I am getting copper fittings after all.


----------



## Supacasey

Wheredja get them?


----------



## skupples

So, this stock bottom rad plate... i'm sure i'm the 1,000th person to say this .... "WWWHHHYYYYYYYY" Totally useles, symmetry is key. corsair fail.

Why even include a bracket, if it interferes with other "Stock" features of the case? (front fans, which i bet i can fit a 360 slim inside of)


----------



## siffonen

Posted my recent update for my rig to water cooling club, but thought to also show up here.


----------



## SpexWave

Uptade: White LED's installed.


----------



## Squashie

Good choice on white LEDs imo


----------



## iNcontroL

Hey guys, I just bought a Corsair Obsidian 750D, and I have no idea what to do as far as cooling goes. I have a i7-2600K and 2 GTX 780s in SLI. My Heatsink is a Noctua DH-14, and my old case was a RV02-E with stock cooling. If I'm going to stick with air which seems like the best bet, what fans should I be getting and should I replace the stock ones?

I'm a bit confused about which case fans I should use because of the magnetic filter, I was looking at GT AP14s but because of the low static pressure I was told they might not be good enough. As of now money isn't a real issue, but I also want low maintenance. I'm willing to get the best combination of fans whether they're 2 140mm for Exhaust and 2 120mm for Intake or 3 120mm for Exhaust and 2 120mm for intake. I'm also willing the replace the stock AF140L Fans if needed.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## liberato87

GTX 780 + EK FC TITAN FULLCOVER + EK FC TITAN BACKPLATE


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

My Baby has arrived....


----------



## Mergatroid

^ I think you put a "p" in there by mistake. Shouldn't it be an "f"? Oh, and an e in place of the a?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> ^ I think you put a "p" in there by mistake. Shouldn't it be an "f"? Oh, and an e in place of the a?


----------



## Marc79

I wish corsair would release the 750D a bit earlier, I'd defenitely get that instead of the 650D oh well. It's also 20 bucks cheaper than 650D.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I know the point was to put his handle in the picture. I was making a joke. Perhaps it went over your head...lol...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I know the point was to put his handle in the picture. I was making a joke. Perhaps it went over your head...lol...


lol, picture should of read "my head"


----------



## Aftermath2006

what is the max radiator width to fit push pull in the top of the 900d ?

thanks for any help


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> what is the max radiator width to fit push pull in the top of the 900d ?
> 
> thanks for any help


I have seen people with push pull 480x80 monsta's, top and bottom. That much space would be motherboard heatsink dependent i would think though.


----------



## Aftermath2006

so i should be able to get by with a 60mm in push pull pretty easy then


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have seen people with *push pull 480x80 monsta's*, top and bottom. That much space would be motherboard heatsink dependent i would think though.


Nope, you only have enough room for one bank of fans. I've tested this. Only way to get another bank is to put the top fans externally. Bottom, there's no room for a push/pull 480 Monsta as well. It will start clashing with your psu. i barely have enough room w/ a GTX 480 with p/p and *not* using the rad mounts.

Other rads are pretty good. UT60s barely clear w/ push/pull. RX, SR1s, and GTXs are slight smaller then the UT60s so they'll clear. What really can sway things is the mb, that's where you'll most likely have some interference. Most can make it work.

I'm seeing more and more ppl going w/ medium thick rads like the XT45s. You should have plenty of room for push/pull.


----------



## Aftermath2006

so like the phobya g-changer v2 480 is 60 mm that work for push pull in the top


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> so like the phobya g-changer v2 480 is 60 mm that work for push pull in the top


Its the same thickness as the UT60s.w/ push pull you're looking ~110mm. Its gonna be close but you may clear it, barely


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> so like the phobya g-changer v2 480 is 60 mm that work for push pull in the top


I think the G-changer 60mm is actually the exact same rad as monsta UT60(diff company of course)... Have some finally come back on the market?

If you can find it, buy it. They are pretty much perma-sold out everywhere right now. Amazon may have a few left.


----------



## Aftermath2006

so i went with 2 phobya g-changer v2 480s im sure i can get push pull on the one in the bottom if i cant the one in the top and i only have enough fans for 1 to go push/pull so begins my new 900d build only thing staying from the sig rig is the Titans


----------



## Supacasey

Let me clear a few things up here.

Alphacool makes both the Monsta and UT60. Monsta is 80mm thick so you're not going to be able to P/P with it anywhere in the case. The UT60 would be fine in P/P in the top or bottom, though in the bottom you'll only have a gap of about 10mm between the rad fan and PSU.

The Phobya G-Changer V2 is literally a carbon copy of the UT60, except it has two fewer ports. Phobya and Alphacool are owned by the same parent company and made in the same factories under the same manufacturing specs and conditions, so they're virtually identical.


----------



## Aftermath2006

Cool so i did good going with the phobya then cause cant find ut60 anywhere which was what i strarted out looking for so thanks for the reassurance of my purchase


----------



## Supacasey

Yeah, no UT60's until November. They accidentally made an entire shipment of G-Changers.


----------



## nonamed

What about 800D and max rad thickness on top ? Nexxos Monsta (80mm thick) + set of fans giving total ~10.5mm thick, will fit easily on top in 800D and do not conflict with motherboard (especially DIMM slots) ?

Thanks for help


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonamed*
> 
> What about 800D and max rad thickness on top ? Nexxos Monsta (80mm thick) + set of fans giving total ~10.5mm thick, will fit easily on top in 800D and do not conflict with motherboard (especially DIMM slots) ?
> 
> Thanks for help


You'll need to stick the fans externally. I had a tiny bit of room left over with an RX480 (58mm) and one bank of fans. The other fans sat on top w/ a Koolance shroud.


----------



## AtomX

in progress ....


----------



## nonamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You'll need to stick the fans externally. I had a tiny bit of room left over with an RX480 (58mm) and one bank of fans. The other fans sat on top w/ a Koolance shroud.


But Your case is 900D isn't it? The space on top is the same in 800D ??


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonamed*
> 
> But Your case is 900D isn't it? The space on top is the same in 800D ??


http://www.overclock.net/t/869446/corsair-800d-water-build-modded-for-two-480mm-radiators-final-incarnation


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomX*
> 
> in progress ....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow.


----------



## DoktorTerror




----------



## tw33k




----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoktorTerror*


I really like that


----------



## Danisumi

Guys, just asking, if I want to cut a Logo in the front of the 900D, should I do a single little one OR three little logos aligned like the fans behind it?


----------



## AtomX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I really like that


I really like to !! similar build whit de 800D mod, i like


----------



## Bloodbath

This may have already been discussed but is anyone else having issues with the magnetic fan filters on the 900D? every couple of startups I get this noise and I know that one of either the front or the rear fan filter is touching the rad fans. Its becoming really annoying, is anyone else experiencing this? My GTs are only running at 1500RPM nothing extreme.


----------



## _REAPER_

I have also had this issue I will put a new magnet on mine when I am off this deployment


----------



## bomberjun




----------



## skupples

Nice mobo plate!


----------



## Danisumi

Since I didn't got any answer I clear my answer up. how many sings should I do?
3 or 1 ?



sry had a shaky hand


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Since I didn't got any answer I clear my answer up. how many sings should I do?
> 3 or 1 ?
> 
> 
> 
> sry had a shaky hand






Just 1


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> 
> Just 1


a bigger one, or just the same size as I would take to make 3?


----------



## SA_int

Bomberjun that looks great..


----------



## DBaer

I am cutting some graphics in the front panel. My choice was to cut two medium sized graphics at about the 33% and 66% vertical levels with each of them (a pair of Baer, er Bear claws) medium size. I will also be back lighting them. The goal is to have a good looking logo as well as to increase the input air flow. I will post pictures when I am done.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> I am cutting some graphics in the front panel. My choice was to cut two medium sized graphics at about the 33% and 66% vertical levels with each of them (a pair of Baer, er Bear claws) medium size. I will also be back lighting them. The goal is to have a good looking logo as well as to increase the input air flow. I will post pictures when I am done.


nice to know







still not sure if I only light them up or if I use them as intake .....
The only question I have is, how would you make it to let air through but still not look "ugly" and be able to light it up.


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> nice to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still not sure if I only light them up or if I use them as intake .....
> The only question I have is, how would you make it to let air through but still not look "ugly" and be able to light it up.


I am not sure yet how I will light it my options are to backlight attaching some RGB LED's to either the front panel or the input filter. The LED's will not be in direct view of the cut outs but provide a back light with a slight lighting effect along the outer edges of the panel. The black filter color should reduce any unwanted glare and I will have to play with location, hue and brightness level. My panel is in to be cut now so when I get it back later in the week I will start playing with it. If the black interior color of the input filter is not working (I do think it will however) I can always powder coat it. Anyway, this is a work in progress and I will post pictures when it is done.
BTW, here is my cut out design.


----------



## Cotton

Minor update since this rig has been demoted back to single monitor & media status;




PSU is now overkill, but the 750 is still in the box waiting for the E8500 rebuild with the last 580 SC.


----------



## Jameswalt1




----------



## wermad

^^^^ So awesome!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






So amazing.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


Now that got my attention good lord


----------



## isamudysan

awesome thread and awesome builds







... i wonder if ya'll can help me for a bit. i have the 650d with the xspc ax240 water cooling kit. i installed the 5.25 dual res/pump with the front cover off, and now that i'm finished, i cannot put the front cover back on. any ideas? the dual res/pump is installed in the bottom 2 bays, whereas the bitfenix recon fan controller is on the very top 5.25 bay. i removed all the tooless clips, so i can screw the res/pump and fan controller into place. appreciate and looking forward to all your suggestions and advice. thanks so much.


----------



## isamudysan

EDIT: apologies for the double post


----------



## Skeeze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *isamudysan*
> 
> awesome thread and awesome builds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... i wonder if ya'll can help me for a bit. i have the 650d with the xspc ax240 water cooling kit. i installed the 5.25 dual res/pump with the front cover off, and now that i'm finished, i cannot put the front cover back on. any ideas? the dual res/pump is installed in the bottom 2 bays, whereas the bitfenix recon fan controller is on the very top 5.25 bay. i removed all the tooless clips, so i can screw the res/pump and fan controller into place. appreciate and looking forward to all your suggestions and advice. thanks so much.


Pics might help mate. I don't have a bay res myself but I could look at my old 650d if you give me some idea of the challenge you are facing.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So amazing.


LOL, Bulls!

Quick 900D rear panel quesiton...

I see that this top rivet needs to come out, it's easily visible from the inside of the case


My question is, do either of these need to be removed as well?


----------



## JusticeX

Hi guys,
Please add me to the club!
Just completed my rig







Running fine so far, 24h leak test passed ( i had to fix a tiny leak right at the CPU block (ouch







)
And here it is!:











The Velcros are not strong enough to hold the Koolance pump.. i had to use a Bitspower 5-way stick to keep it in place. Pretty ghetto method, but it works lol!









With UV lightning effects:



The Front 5.25 bays:


And the awesome look from the glass panel side:


And bonus my wall paper

















Hope u guys enjoy it


----------



## skupples

Very nice! +1

My only critique would be to find some where else to stash the Christmas lights. I would suggest to stick it somewhere hidden so that the strip it's self isn't visible.


----------



## isamudysan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skeeze*
> 
> Pics might help mate. I don't have a bay res myself but I could look at my old 650d if you give me some idea of the challenge you are facing.


thank you for the assistance. here are some pics that i hope can help.


----------



## Squashie

@JusticeX
Good one, support the hiding of the light strips so they are not directly visible. Also get a small paintbrush, masking tape and detail your MB white


----------



## skupples

So no one's ever pulled off the back panel? I rather not punch out rivet's I don't need to.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So no one's ever pulled off the back panel? I rather not punch out rivet's I don't need to.


NO rivets need to come out, only the 4 philips screws on the back and the 9 pphilips from the inside


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> NO rivets need to come out, only the 4 philips screws on the back and the 9 pphilips from the inside


Thanks James! LOL, those screws were so tiny that i thought "nah, those can't be what's holding it on"


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JusticeX*
> 
> And bonus my wall paper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope u guys enjoy it


Templar Assassin... You sir know what is up!!


----------



## Supacasey

How are you guys routing the cables on your lower rad fans?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> How are you guys routing the cables on your lower rad fans?


I put one of these down there, then run a molex to it so the fan cables never have to leave that bottom section. Very clean.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14665/ele-991/4-Pin_Power_Distribution_PCB_8xWay_Block_MMT-PCB-4-83.html


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I put one of these down there, then run a molex to it so the fan cables never have to leave that bottom section. Very clean.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14665/ele-991/4-Pin_Power_Distribution_PCB_8xWay_Block_MMT-PCB-4-83.html


I would say this... Accept try to find one that has a PWM signal hub if you don't want you fans @ 100% constantly.


----------



## Aftermath2006

did the 900d come with any screws or anything when any of you got it


----------



## Supacasey

Yup. Check the HDD cages.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> did the 900d come with any screws or anything when any of you got it


Should of been 3-4 bags worth in a cardboard box inside one of the HDD bay's.


----------



## Aftermath2006

thanks skupples they where in one of the drive bays i removed and never opened or looked in lol


----------



## wermad

Those 6-32 screws Corsair include strip easily. Good thing I a have a bunch of black hex 6-32 screws. Bought them from a Chinese ebay seller. They do a much better job then the corsairs:



http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Pcs-Antiskid-Screw-Hex-6-6-32-PC-Computer-Case-/250717996465

edit: I used some of the corsair when clearance was a concern


----------



## Supacasey

How important would you guys say flushing out new waterblocks/rads is? I'm afraid of flushing the radiators, mounting them, and residual liquid leaking into the case before I attach all the tubing.


----------



## Supacasey

Also, to those mounting your pumps onto the HDD cage bracket above the lower section, how are you mounting it there? Tapping screw holes or just some mounting tape?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> How important would you guys say flushing out new waterblocks/rads is? I'm afraid of flushing the radiators, mounting them, and residual liquid leaking into the case before I attach all the tubing.


I normally flush, then let them sit with port's down for a few day's before installation. I would say flushing rad's is more important then flushing waterblocks. It also depends on the rad. I swear EK flushes it's rads before shipment. I got 2x the junk out of my alphacool's, compared to coolstream.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I normally flush, then let them sit with port's down for a few day's before installation. I would say flushing rad's is more important then flushing waterblocks. It also depends on the rad. I swear EK flushes it's rads before shipment. I got 2x the junk out of my alphacool's, compared to coolstream.


EK does indeed. It even says right on he box that no flushing is needed


----------



## onevoicewild

Dang James no one told me there would be reading involved? I got just a few small copper fragments out of one 480 and nothing out of the other. I would definitely not try to flush the radiators with them still in the case!

I was waiting for some parts to come in and this happened to my Corsair Dominator Platinum's

. http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/q202.jpg/


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> EK does indeed. It even says right on he box that no flushing is needed


woah, WOAH WAOH... Reading?

Taking my case over to the machine shop i stumbled upon @ work yesterday. Hopefully the guy can not rip me off on the back splash i want created.


----------



## Jameswalt1

900D gets pretty big inside with the 5.25 bay ripped out!


----------



## onevoicewild

Are you building another on James? I figured you could get 3 or 4 done while I'm still working on mine. he he he


----------



## seether8

*My new rig







*

Add Please


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> Are you building another on James? I figured you could get 3 or 4 done while I'm still working on mine. he he he


Yeah I was beginning to think yours is vaporware


----------



## Supacasey

I really can't decide which version EK supremacy to order and it's driving me nuts.

My build is the 900D, 3770k, Sabertooth Z77, Dominator Platinums, GTX780 Hydro Classy's, two Alphacool UT60 480's, EK 250 res, SP120's all over the place, white tubing, white sleeved cables, BP black fittings, the whole white/black shebang. But I can't decide on the acetal top or the nickel top. I was leaning toward the acetal top considering I'll be using the MCP655 EK housing that'd match it and the Hydrocopper waterblocks are black as well so it'd all fit, but I think it might blend in with the rest of the board.

This is basically where I've been stuck at for the past few days while I nitpick the hell out of precisely which fittings and EK top to buy.


----------



## Jameswalt1

@Supacasey, go with the Clean CSQ Nickel top, it'll stand out more and match those Dominator Platinum rams







Not to mention it's absolutely gorgeous in person. I'm using one in my new build.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> @Supacasey, go with the Clean CSQ Nickel top, it'll stand out more and match those Dominator Platinum rams


These are pretty hawt if you drop an LED into it(white in your case)

I'm still in love with my (dirty) CSQ All Nickel. Buut, my builds are ugly as hell.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> These are pretty hawt if you drop an LED into it(white in your case)
> 
> I'm still in love with my (dirty) CSQ All Nickel. Buut, my builds are ugly as hell.


I actually meant the clean csq solid nickel, not the nickel-plexi, to match his ram


----------



## Lord Brand

I'm planning a 800D mod with some pretty extensive interior work. Does anyone know of anywhere I can get accurate internal dimensions?

 

I have been basing my design/layout on a sketch up model called '800D Around the real size.skp' which as you can imagine, makes me fear the awful surprises that are waiting to pop up and bite me when I get my hands on the case.

Thanks,

~B


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Brand*
> 
> I'm planning a 800D mod with some pretty extensive interior work. Does anyone know of anywhere I can get accurate internal dimensions?
> 
> 
> 
> I have been basing my design/layout on a sketch up model called '800D Around the real size.skp' which as you can imagine, makes me fear the awful surprises that are waiting to pop up and bite me when I get my hands on the case.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ~B


Just ask CorsairGeorge, PM him. Maybe he'll help you


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Brand*
> 
> I'm planning a 800D mod with some pretty extensive interior work. Does anyone know of anywhere I can get accurate internal dimensions?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been basing my design/layout on a sketch up model called '800D Around the real size.skp' which as you can imagine, makes me fear the awful surprises that are waiting to pop up and bite me when I get my hands on the case.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ~B


Have you looked @ this?

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=7534e5eb5af05e0cb5526f0a6c9a16b3

oh, this is what you were talking about... Had to download it to see it's real name of "around the real size"


----------



## Lord Brand

Danisumi,

I just sent him a PM, here's to hoping.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Brand*
> 
> Danisumi,
> 
> I just sent him a PM, here's to hoping.


Ask him if you can get the measurements of the 900D motherboard plate. From mid-plate up. The place I went to for the shroud wanted 100$ to measure, and 250$ to produce.


----------



## Supacasey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> @Supacasey, go with the Clean CSQ Nickel top, it'll stand out more and match those Dominator Platinum rams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention it's absolutely gorgeous in person. I'm using one in my new build.


I actually think I'll go with the acetal. I think the general rule of thumb is to match your blocks, and since the hydro blocks are black, acetal is my only choice. I think the silver EK badge and retention screws with it should lend enough parity to the dominators.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Brand*
> 
> Danisumi,
> 
> I just sent him a PM, here's to hoping.


Good







Could you send me the inner dimensions, if you receive them? I mean the dimensions of the MB part. Thanks


----------



## Calibos

Speaking of Dimensions. Can anyone tell me the measurements of the 900D Hotswap HDD bays with the hotswap backplate attached.

From the plastic caddy grab handle at the front to the back of one if the hotswap connectors at the back. Width and height too if possible. Thanks in advance


----------



## VSG

I will do so once I find a ruler









In the meantime, can someone help me out with two things about an upcoming 900D build:

1) What's the best way to mount a cylinder reservoir such as the Frozenq Liquid Fusion 250 in the area between the motherboard (ATX) and the 5.25"/HDD bays? I got one set of standoffs available between the rubber grommets and even some screws on the side of one HDD cage which I have mounted directly below the 5.25" bays.

2) Best airflow direction through rads for a top 480 (XSPC AX480 on either push or push-pull) and bottom 480 (Alphacool Monsta on either push or pull)?


----------



## KarateF22

Hey people, just a quick question, does anyone know how many 480/560mm radiators the 900D will support internally? What about smaller ones after all the larger slots are occupied? Thanks!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Hey people, just a quick question, does anyone know how many 480560mm radiators the 900D will support internally? What about smaller ones after all the larger slots are occupied? Thanks!


2 x 480/560 (try to stay no more than ~60mm thick, push or pull only at that thickness)
1 x 240/280 (lower, next to psu)
1 x 240 in front (max 35m)
1x 120/140 in rear (again, very thin)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 2 x 480/560 (try to stay no more than ~60mm thick, push or pull only at that thickness)
> 1 x 240/280 (lower, next to psu)
> 1 x 240 in front (max 35m)
> 1x 120/140 in rear (again, very thin)


I really feel like i'll be able to wiggle a 360 slim in the front...







Too bad my system is just a table covered in parts right now until RIVE:BE drops.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I really feel like i'll be able to wiggle a 360 slim in the front...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad my system is just a table covered in parts right now until RIVE:BE drops.


Wiggle maybe, but not comfortably and would probably look "stuffed" in


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Wiggle maybe, but not comfortably and would probably look "stuffed" in


I assume w/o the plastic insert it will fit just fine, with only 2 fans, on the back.

Of course, this is all in theory until I can rip apart this tower and start mocking things up.

That being said, I haven't really been able to visualize how i will pipe it. Good thing I purchased an excess of fittings.


----------



## Destrto

Hey guys, quick question on the 750D fan layout (Sorry for not reading all 590 pages yet). Hope this thread includes the 750D.

My question is about the 3 fan mounts on the top of the case. Is there room for a fan and radiator setup (XSPC EX Series) say, for a 360 size radiator (Both mounted on the inside of the case)? Or will the first Drive bay slot get in the way?

I ask about the Drive bay slot because i plan on having all 3 occupied. Just want to make sure the fan and radiator will fit beforehand to eliminate any headache during installation.


----------



## clone38

On the 900D below the drive bay cages(not the front fans) there looks to be a spot where 2 x 120 mm fans can be placed im thinking of getting a 240 blank rad grill made up to cover this area,as I cant get to my case can anybody confirm this please.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clone38*
> 
> On the 900D below the drive bay cages(not the front fans) there looks to be a spot where 2 x 120 mm fans can be placed im thinking of getting a 240 blank rad grill made up to cover this area,as I cant get to my case can anybody confirm this please.


Correct. I put a custom made plate over mine, the dimensions of the plate were taken from an h100. So yes it exactly fits a 120 x 2 grill or cover.


----------



## VSG

What's the purpose of the bottom grill?


----------



## clone38

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Correct. I put a custom made plate over mine, the dimensions of the plate were taken from an h100. So yes it exactly fits a 120 x 2 grill or cover.


You sir are a star thanks


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What's the purpose of the bottom grill?


Taunt people into wanting to put a 120.3 rad in the front.


----------



## Arkuatic

Anyone know if the 750D supports SSI EEB? Getting mixed and unconfirmed answers on the web.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkuatic*
> 
> Anyone know if the 750D supports SSI EEB? Getting mixed and unconfirmed answers on the web.


I have no facts to back this up, but just from looking @ this pic + the dimensions of the mobo, it should fit. It may require using those stand offs right next to the drive bay's though. Which may make wiring a pita.


----------



## bomberjun

You can actually put a 360 in front in the 900D but it should be <30mm thickness so that you can still put fans in push config. A small cut to the bottom of the 5.25 bay for the inlet and outlet of the radiator is a must for the Black Ice Stealth GT 360.










all rigid tubing with tight bending in the middle of radiators at the bottom cage.



Here are the radiators inside my 900D for me to maximize all the space.

Black Ice SR1 480 x2 (top & bottom) Width133 mm Height 517 mm Thickness 54 mm - push
Black Ice SR1 240 (bottom right behind the 480) Width133 mm Height 277 mm Thickness 54 mm - push
Black Ice SR1 120 ( rear panel) Width 133 mm Height 157 mm Thickness 54 mm - push
Black Ice Stealth GT 360 (front) Width 133 mm Height397 mm Thickness 29.60 mm - push

Hope that helps..


----------



## Supacasey

You guys have way more patience than I do to use acrylic tubing. The level of precision required when measuring/bending/fitting must be excruciating.


----------



## skupples

agreed. They also must never move their towers.


----------



## Jakusonfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question on the 750D fan layout (Sorry for not reading all 590 pages yet). Hope this thread includes the 750D.
> 
> My question is about the 3 fan mounts on the top of the case. Is there room for a fan and radiator setup (XSPC EX Series) say, for a 360 size radiator (Both mounted on the inside of the case)? Or will the first Drive bay slot get in the way?
> 
> I ask about the Drive bay slot because i plan on having all 3 occupied. Just want to make sure the fan and radiator will fit beforehand to eliminate any headache during installation.


It depends how deep the top and second slot need to be. I have a shallow fan controller in my top slot. Something deep like an optical drive will not fit with a radiator installed.
A 45mm rad and fans comes down to just above the top of the second slot down. How deep the top slot will be will depend on which way the rad is turned (head tanks toward front or back)

Sorry for terrible pic but its all I've got just now.


----------



## skupples

woah that's a tight squeeze. Very nice!


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakusonfire*
> 
> It depends how deep the top and second slot need to be. I have a shallow fan controller in my top slot. Something deep like an optical drive will not fit with a radiator installed.
> A 45mm rad and fans comes down to just above the top of the second slot down. How deep the top slot will be will depend on which way the rad is turned (head tanks toward front or back)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for terrible pic but its all I've got just now.


Thanks for that, that answers my question.

I had been seeing pictures of the 750D that showed what your picture does, putting a radiator in the top will take up that first bay slot.

And other pictures where it looked like there was extra space above the first bay slot for the radiator to fit without being in the way.


----------



## wholeeo

On the 900D, does anyone have any tips on how to keep the bottom sides panel fans from rubbing on the dust filters. Every so often I have to move the fan filters around or else I get a hum noise from the constant contact.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> On the 900D, does anyone have any tips on how to keep the bottom sides panel fans from rubbing on the dust filters. Every so often I have to move the fan filters around or else I get a hum noise from the constant contact.


Try checking to make sure that the filter is positioned so that the side with the magnet protruding is facing the fans. That way the actual filter element is furthest away from the fans.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Try checking to make sure that the filter is positioned so that the side with the magnet protruding is facing the fans. That way the actual filter element is furthest away from the fans.


What's up James, I usually position it that way but at times what I find helps is flipping it over. Over time the filter starts to intrude into the fans which I can only assume is from the constant pulling/intake of the fans which then causes some noise. Flipping them over provides temporarily relief for a few days.

edit:

Had flipped it over after reading your reply like you mentioned and no more noise. Should last a few days,


----------



## skupples

That seems to be a common question... People have recommended switching them out for aftermarket's.


----------



## Scott-S6

Finally got my 900D finished.



Only one real mod which is the front intakes.





Kit list:
Asus Z77 Sabertooth
i7-3770 (non-K but running at 4.2GHz all-core boost thanks to ASUS's bios options)
16GB Corsair Dominator 1866MHz (4x4)
SLI Zotac GTX 780 (plus EVGA pro bridge)
2x 2TB Seagate Barracuda 7.2K
128GB Samsung 840

Aquacomputer Aquaero LT
2x Aquacomputer AMS 480 rads
Aquacomputer Aqualis XT res
Laing D5 with Aquacomputer top
XSPC Raystorm CPU, GPU & RAM blocks (XSPC rigid water bridges)
10x Corsair SP120
1x Corsair AF120
1x Corsair AF140

Better pictures to follow!


----------



## skupples

+1, very nice!


----------



## VSG

Wait, why did you do that front mod? Do you have another radiator in there not listed in the parts above?


----------



## Arkuatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have no facts to back this up, but just from looking @ this pic + the dimensions of the mobo, it should fit. It may require using those stand offs right next to the drive bay's though. Which may make wiring a pita.


The case specifications states it supports E-ATX, however motherboard manufacturers classify 12 x 10.5motherboards as E-ATX which in turn is NOT true E-ATX which is 12 x 13; exactly the same as SSI EEB with exceptions of course mounting. Anyone care to measure what 2.5 additional inches would look like in a 750d?


----------



## Scott-S6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Wait, why did you do that front mod? Do you have another radiator in there not listed in the parts above?


Even with CPU, GPU & RAM watercooled you still need some airflow over drives, motherboard, etc.

I found that the front panel significantly restricted airflow. Not quite enough to cause a problem but enough to make me unhappy. With the drive cages in the way the front fans need all the help they can get.

Also, I just like how it looks.


----------



## clone38

Ive got 2 140mm fans for the front and will only have the top drive cage in mine.


----------



## ximatekorange

what do you guys think white front or standard? i purchased another front panel from the corsair store and decided to mod the other let me know what you think? also see the pic of the internals i think the front panel matches the system better but that's just my opinion whats yours?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Standard black looks better than that white one imo


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Standard black looks better than that white one imo


I agree, an all white case would look good but the white panel with the black case looks overly busy.


----------



## Destrto

Can someone with a 750D either confirm or deny that it is possible to mount a HDD cage directly underneath the Drive bays? All of the pictures I can find show them near the bottom, or completely removed.

EDIT: Think I just found a picture of my answer, but it is hard to tell if it is a 750D or a different model.

I ask, because my next case will be a 750D and I want to dive right into watercooling. I plan to fit as many radiators as I can in there, in as many places. Either a 280 in the front where the 140mm fans are, or a 240, depending where I can move those HDD cages. Then I want a 240 on the bottom, and finally a 360 up on top.

But, if I cant move the HDD cages where I need to (I'll have 3 3.5" drives that need a plce to go) I might have to scale down 1 or 2 radiators to smaller sizes.


----------



## Scott-S6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ximatekorange*
> 
> what do you guys think white front or standard? i purchased another front panel from the corsair store and decided to mod the other let me know what you think? also see the pic of the internals i think the front panel matches the system better but that's just my opinion whats yours?


What about doing the front panel in black with a red stripe (width of the res) and a white stripe (width of the res window)?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> You can actually put a 360 in front in the 900D but it should be <30mm thickness so that you can still put fans in push config. A small cut to the bottom of the 5.25 bay for the inlet and outlet of the radiator is a must for the Black Ice Stealth GT 360.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all rigid tubing with tight bending in the middle of radiators at the bottom cage.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the radiators inside my 900D for me to maximize all the space.
> 
> Black Ice SR1 480 x2 (top & bottom) Width133 mm Height 517 mm Thickness 54 mm - push
> Black Ice SR1 240 (bottom right behind the 480) Width133 mm Height 277 mm Thickness 54 mm - push
> Black Ice SR1 120 ( rear panel) Width 133 mm Height 157 mm Thickness 54 mm - push
> Black Ice Stealth GT 360 (front) Width 133 mm Height397 mm Thickness 29.60 mm - push
> 
> Hope that helps..


You actually inspired me with that front rad orientation, just ordered a 240mm Black Ice Stealth GT for my Robocop build, for the front. I was originally going to just have intake fans inn the front but since I removed the 5.25 bay I'll orient the rad like you did and incorporate it into the CPU loop. It'll be a nice midway point between the top rad and the res.


----------



## skupples

Finally! Some one stuck a 360 in the front!!!!! My vision is possible w/o extreme modding!!!! How much of a PITA was it to hook the front 360 up w/ the bottom rads?


----------



## bomberjun

Wow thanks guys! Glad to see such feedbacks.









Just a 1.5 inch cut at the bottom of 5.25 bay and you're good to go.









Or.. without any serious modding you can just pop out the 2 rivets at the bottom-front cage and remove the screw for the radiator inlet.


----------



## skupples

It's a tight squeeze, but now i'm sure I will be able to get it working.

+1


----------



## DoktorTerror




----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

is it possible to get away with this radiator in push pull at top of a 900D
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=34505


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> is it possible to get away with this radiator in push pull at top of a 900D
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=34505


Nope. I have got a UT60 and only just manage to install that in push pull, so with the monster you got no chance.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> is it possible to get away with this radiator in push pull at top of a 900D
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=34505


nope, it'll only work in push OR pullthe 60mm with push and pull is probably the limit. 45mm with push and pull has enough space for cables etc.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> is it possible to get away with this radiator in push pull at top of a 900D
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=34505


It will only fit in PUSH see the below pic


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoktorTerror*


how are the things called, who go through the midplate? Are they so, that you can use a G1/4 fitting on each side?


----------



## skupples

Doktor Terror... Two questions... Is this a Bitspower sponsored build? Can you explain how that gpu piping actually works? I'm guessing my speculation is wrong.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Nope. I have got a UT60 and only just manage to install that in push pull, so with the monster you got no chance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> nope, it'll only work in push OR pullthe 60mm with push and pull is probably the limit. 45mm with push and pull has enough space for cables etc.


wow thanks good to know







so basically ut60 no chance push pull and xt45 basically push pull borderline touching motherboard?

im a bit worried, I want to make sure I can fit a push pull rad up top that isn't one of those thing rads







any of you have the mm measurement from top of case to motherboard?

sorry I haven't searched enough yet


----------



## skupples

Sigh, yeah... Stuffing a 60mm thick a maelstrom & an auqa6 in my 900D is looking unlikely.

Might have to find a way to make the 6 viewable from the side panel.


----------



## DoktorTerror

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> how are the things called, who go through the midplate? Are they so, that you can use a G1/4 fitting on each side?


are called Fillport and have input and output G1/4
http://www.bitspower.com.tw/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6_27_28&products_id=656
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Doktor Terror... Two questions... Is this a Bitspower sponsored build? Can you explain how that gpu piping actually works? I'm guessing my speculation is wrong.


I'm not sponsored.
is not simple to explain .... I hope the drawing is bright.


----------



## skupples

Thx, thought it was something along those lines... Brilliant! Some day I hope to build something that's actually aesthetically pleasing. My 900D will most definitely be function>form. Unless you dig allll black errythang


----------



## 250179

900d vs 750d?

im not sure which one to get... i wont be doing any super watercooling projects, just an h100 and maybe sli/crossfire.


----------



## VSG

Save the cash for a GPU and go 750D then.


----------



## 250179

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Save the cash for a GPU and go 750D then.


the 900d looks so swag though :/


----------



## VSG

Unless you fill it up, it will look very, very empty- a regular ATX board looks like an ITX relatively.


----------



## jojoenglish85

I just ordered mine from Microcenter online for $228 shipped.


----------



## DoktorTerror

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx, thought it was something along those lines... Brilliant! Some day I hope to build something that's actually aesthetically pleasing. My 900D will most definitely be function>form. Unless you dig allll black errythang


all works have something unique


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabsonuro*
> 
> the 900d looks so swag though :/


----------



## h2on0

Single, white and happy!


----------



## onevoicewild

*gabsonuro* both cases are awesome, just expect all the yahoo's to beat you down if you don't put a custom cooling loop in the 900D. But who cares about them? I like a lot of room personally. It's really up to what you like, they do tend to look a little empty if you don't add much. Enjoy which ever case you get!


----------



## Supacasey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


I think most people use swag in an ironic sense now. I do.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> I think most people use swag in an ironic sense now. I do.


I meant it in jest


----------



## Supacasey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I meant it in jest


Swag.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> Swag.


LOL


----------



## skupples

Sigh, I live close to a rich man, little girl nightclub called YOLO... As you can imagine, i find either term vulgar @ this point. Though, when properly used it can be funny as hell.

#YOLOSWAG


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sigh, I live close to a rich man, little girl nightclub called YOLO... As you can imagine, i find either term vulgar & this point. Though, when properly used it can be funny as hell.
> 
> #YOLOSWAG


Haha


----------



## rh pc

I could get my hands on an 800D for under $160. I've heard about all the airflow issues, but since I am using aftermarket fans and my setup is watercooled, I should have no worries, right? Couldn't I even use intake fans at the front if I take out the bays?

Many Thanks!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rh pc*
> 
> I could get my hands on an 800D for under $160. I've heard about all the airflow issues, but since I am using aftermarket fans and my setup is watercooled, I should have no worries, right? Couldn't I even use intake fans at the front if I take out the bays?
> 
> Many Thanks!


Concerns are mainly for those who are air cooling. Since you've mentioned wc, your good to go. Have fun! Its a nice case to wc and a great canvas for some nice modifications


----------



## rh pc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Concerns are mainly for those who are air cooling. Since you've mentioned wc, your good to go. Have fun! Its a nice case to wc and a great canvas for some nice modifications


Thanks for the quick reply!! What about the front intake fan installation? Will it wok if hot-swap bays are removed? 800D has room for 4 additional 120mm fans, correct? But are they all on top and the side?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rh pc*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply!! What about the front intake fan installation? Will it wok if hot-swap bays are removed? 800D has room for 4 additional 120mm fans, correct? But are they all on top and the side?


You can leave the fan there though the cage itself is really restrictive regardless if you have the trays in them.

Top holds three 120mm fans, rear holds a 140mm fan and the mid-plate also holds a 140mm.

The top can be modified to fit a 480mm rad or 4x 120mm fans; either cut a hole in front of the furthest most 120mm mount or cut a large 120mmx480mm square and add a 480mm fan grill.


----------



## rh pc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You can leave the fan there though the cage itself is really restrictive regardless if you have the trays in them.
> 
> Top holds three 120mm fans, rear holds a 140mm fan and the mid-plate also holds a 140mm.
> 
> The top can be modified to fit a 480mm rad or 4x 120mm fans; either cut a hole in front of the furthest most 120mm mount or cut a large 120mmx480mm square and add a 480mm fan grill.


Thanks!!


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

HELP ME!
For a system with over a dozen fans, what is the best way to get all these fans on one fan controller? The Y splitters don't seem to be enough to put all of them on one controller
is connecting something like this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17226/bus-322/DeepCool_4_Port_PWM_Fan_Hub_-_4_x_4-Pin_PWM.html?tl=g47c17s240#blank to a channel on the fan controller that can support 4x the voltage/watts on the fans with the channel my only option?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21000/ele-1197/4-Pin_Molex_SATA_Power_Distribution_PCB_8x_PWM_2x_4-pin_Block_MMT-PCB-4-8P2M1S.html?tl=g47c121s424

I see with something like this I cant use the fan controller/adjust the speeds

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20885/bus-352/NZXT_GRID_10_Channel_Multi_Fan_Hub_AC-GRID-10-M1.html?tl=g47c121s424#blank with this seems I pay for too many ports to get supported by 1 channel


----------



## Destrto

I would start narrowing it down by seeing how many of those fans could or currently do run at full speed at all times, or which ones could be set to pwm, or could be turned down to 7-5v.

Unless you need "on the fly" manual speed control for every fan in your system, I've heard of a couple bay mounted fan controllers by Lamptron work well, but I've seen them get pricy for the bigger ones.

EDIT: If price is not an issue, there are the Aquacomputer Aquaero model fan controllers that are (from what I hear) very good for user with more than 5-6 fans.

*Aquaero 5 LT*


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> I would start narrowing it down by seeing how many of those fans could or currently do run at full speed at all times, or which ones could be set to pwm, or could be turned down to 7-5v.
> 
> Unless you need "on the fly" manual speed control for every fan in your system, I've heard of a couple bay mounted fan controllers by Lamptron work well, but I've seen them get pricy for the bigger ones.
> 
> EDIT: If price is not an issue, there are the Aquacomputer Aquaero model fan controllers that are (from what I hear) very good for user with more than 5-6 fans.
> 
> *Aquaero 5 LT*


yeah, right now I have only 9 in my system and I use my fan controller to crank up rad fans / case fans...
im going to be adding 8 radiator fans and the Y splitters would only allow 2 on 1 channel









im thinking about just running the AP-15's on full speed with one of 4pin power distribution blocks, as much as I want to be able to control all the fans im not seeing a quick way on getting 12+ fans on a fan controller









a 6 channel fan controller would handle all the fans except 6 Y splits would cost me almost $30-50 on top of the fans+controller so its not a good idea eh


----------



## VSG

Did you consider the swiftech 8 way pwm splitter? I bought 2 of them for some grunt work in my upcoming build.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, right now I have only 9 in my system and I use my fan controller to crank up rad fans / case fans...
> im going to be adding 8 radiator fans and the Y splitters would only allow 2 on 1 channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im thinking about just running the AP-15's on full speed with one of 4pin power distribution blocks, as much as I want to be able to control all the fans im not seeing a quick way on getting 12+ fans on a fan controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a 6 channel fan controller would handle all the fans except 6 Y splits would cost me almost $30-50 on top of the fans+controller so its not a good idea eh


Why would it cost you so much for 6 Y splitters? *THESE* arent pretty, but they're PWM and about 2 bucks a piece.

I would definitely find out which fans you could get away with running at full speed and just plug them into one of those multi fan port hubs like you linked. There is also that Akust multi speed pci slot adapter card. *THIS*


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Why would it cost you so much for 6 Y splitters? *THESE* arent pretty, but they're PWM and about 2 bucks a piece.
> 
> I would definitely find out which fans you could get away with running at full speed and just plug them into one of those multi fan port hubs like you linked. There is also that Akust multi speed pci slot adapter card. *THIS*


yes but if shipping is $10 that makes it really not worth it

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33363

I think this will solve my problems =D
I'll be able to put the 8 fans on top rad on two channels (ap-15 fans)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Did you consider the swiftech 8 way pwm splitter? I bought 2 of them for some grunt work in my upcoming build.


the swiftech splitter looks pretty good, did not run across it while browsing fcpu and ppc's


----------



## Destrto

Yepp, that should work nicely. Glad you found a solution!


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Yepp, that should work nicely. Glad you found a solution!


thanks







also thanks for helping me out with ideas guys


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also thanks for helping me out with ideas guys


Not a problem, it's what we're here for.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also thanks for helping me out with ideas guys


50$


----------



## MillerModPCs

Hers a little mod I did to my front panel on my 900D elite build. Used a dremel took me a while, and a lot of filing but worth it I think. Ill have the build log on my post soon.


----------



## VSG

Very nice looking, do post the link to the build log in here.


----------



## Indiegreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoktorTerror*


Holy Hell, Go hard or go home! EPIC build. Loving the design.


----------



## lundrog

I just ordered a corsair 900d , and two EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 PSU's.

I will update you all with goodies tomorrow if it arrives on schedule.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lundrog*
> 
> I just ordered a corsair 900d , and two EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 PSU's.
> 
> I will update you all with goodies tomorrow if it arrives on schedule.


Why would you need those PSUs? Are you running 4 rigs in 1 case?


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Why would you need those PSUs? Are you running 4 rigs in 1 case?


This is OCN.
OCN doesn't do what we need, we do what we want


----------



## lundrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Why would you need those PSUs? Are you running 4 rigs in 1 case?


Why, yes. yes I am! Ha, well, almost.

My specs are

Intel I7 3930k
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme EATX Motherboard
2X Vengeance Series 8GB DDR3-1600 Kits
4X EVGA GTX 680 Classified in SLI
Thermaltake 2.0 extreme water AIO push config
3x Crucial C400 128GB, 3x Samsung 840 pro Raid in raid 5, 1X Crucial C400 128GB page drive. ( total of 7 SSD )
LEPA G Series G1600-MA PSU
12X Fractal define 140mm Fan's.
Fractal Define XL R2 TITANIUM GREY Case

My Current Case. 

Attached is a power supply Calc a buddy did up.

eXtreme Power Supply Calculator.pdf 292k .pdf file


See, the problem is I just burned up my Lepa 1600, as I fold on this rig 24/7,or at least when I'm not gaming.


----------



## Oupavoc

Man thats a hot box? Look tight in there!


----------



## onevoicewild

You should be able to fold time and space with that Rig!


----------



## lundrog

[quote name="Oupavoc" url="/t/572373/official-corsair-obsidian-900d-800d-700d-650d-550d-club/6050#post_21

Eh, not to bad, my cards hit about 70 / 72 c under full folding load, with a custom fan curve.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Are there any secret places in the 900D to place an ssd besides drive bays? I've been seeing some builds with interesting placement and I have no idea how its staying there


----------



## VSG

Back of motherboard tray, empty space in 5.25" bays, heck you can even mount in on top of a PSU or radiator if you want. All it takes is some Velcro.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Are there any secret places in the 900D to place an ssd besides drive bays? I've been seeing some builds with interesting placement and I have no idea how its staying there


There are some SSD mounting points built-in on the rear of the 900D. (Behind the drive cages area IIRC).


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Are there any secret places in the 900D to place an ssd besides drive bays? I've been seeing some builds with interesting placement and I have no idea how its staying there


Wermad bought the best solution that I also bought for my new 900d build thanks to him, its a holder that stores 2 ssd's and mounts in an expansion slot.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORICO-PCI25-2S-PCI-Slot-to-2-Dual-Bay-2-5-HDD-SSD-Rack-Expansion-Frame-Baffle-/300932840232?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4610febb28


----------



## lundrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Are there any secret places in the 900D to place an ssd besides drive bays? I've been seeing some builds with interesting placement and I have no idea how its staying there


I plan on using my ssd drive bay for six of the seven ssd drives I'm installing. The other in the area by the lower cage.

Roger


----------



## Supacasey

I think I went a bit overboard this time...

900D
Sabertooth Z77
Delidded 3770k
4x4GB 2666MHz Dominator Platinums
EVGA GTX780 Hydrocopper Classified x2 (Serial numbers 000001 and 000002







)
UT60 480 x2
EK X3 250
MCP655 w/ EK Acetal top & BP Mod kit
EK Supremacy Acetal
Primochill white tubing
Mayhem's pastel white
16x BP comp fittings
16x Corsair SP120 QE's
5x Corsair AF120 QE's
1x Corsair AF140
Aquaero 5 LT
16ft Hitlights cool white LED's
Partridge w/ pear tree

And if it has cables, it's being sleeved.

...That aquaero can handle 22 fans, right?


----------



## lundrog

This is what I am planning on using.

Thermaltake max 1562

http://www.servethehome.com/thermaltake-max1562-hot-swap-ssd-6in1-25-525-review/


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> I think I went a bit overboard this time...
> 
> 900D
> Sabertooth Z77
> Delidded 3770k
> 4x4GB 2666MHz Dominator Platinums
> EVGA GTX780 Hydrocopper Classified x2 (Serial numbers 000001 and 000002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> UT60 480 x2
> EK X3 250
> MCP655 w/ EK Acetal top & BP Mod kit
> EK Supremacy Acetal
> Primochill white tubing
> Mayhem's pastel white
> 16x BP comp fittings
> 16x Corsair SP120 QE's
> 5x Corsair AF120 QE's
> 1x Corsair AF140
> Aquaero 5 LT
> 16ft Hitlights cool white LED's
> Partridge w/ pear tree
> 
> And if it has cables, it's being sleeved.
> 
> ...That aquaero can handle 22 fans, right?





Log?


----------



## DoktorTerror

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indiegreg*
> 
> Holy Hell, Go hard or go home! EPIC build. Loving the design.


thanks


----------



## Supacasey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Log?


Nonexistent. I don't really have the time to make consistent build progress (ie, I've had most of those parts for months already yet am only just getting into it) so it'd probably stagnate so I probably won't make one, unless people don't mind I guess.


----------



## selk22

I never mind following a slow build process. Sometimes it is nice to see the month to month









As long as we get some good end pics I will be happy though







Cool stuff


----------



## VSG

Ugh.. A monsta rad with push configuration in the bottom of the 900D came a lot closer to the PSU than I would have liked. I had to turn the PSU around to get air from the other side and also be really creative with my fittings for the custom loop. So far I have more than 25 fittings in here and the case weighs a ton already


----------



## Dominican

in June 900D i paid 389 now is 299.99 that sucks next time won't rush in.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominican*
> 
> in June 900D i paid 389 now is 299.99 that sucks next time won't rush in.


That's a lot of mangu con salami


----------



## skupples

I like salami.


----------



## 250179

is this case overkill (900d) if you are just using a h100i and SLI cards?


----------



## DBaer

Being one of the very first to buy something new gives you the unit before most people have it but also a high probably of getting:
1. The highest price
2. Initial defects or design issues that will be fixed quickly as soon as the manufacturer starts to get word of them

I have a rig sitting in a 900D with power mods and cooling installed and I am just waiting for a RIVE Black but there is no way I am pre ordering one or even getting one until it has been out for at least a few weeks.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabsonuro*
> 
> is this case overkill (900d) if you are just using a h100i and SLI cards?


Possibly? Or you could look @ it like this... You will have plenty of room for years to come. If you mash all that inside a Storm Trooper you will hate having to open it up for tweaking.(no not twerking)


----------



## Xares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiran*
> 
> Finally completed...


What radiator 2x120mm is it??


----------



## Dominican

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> That's a lot of mangu con salami


More mangu con salami With 290x R9


----------



## Zooty Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Are there any secret places in the 900D to place an ssd besides drive bays? I've been seeing some builds with interesting placement and I have no idea how its staying there


A lot of people use double sided tape. I know I have


----------



## skupples

Velcro.


----------



## iNes

Hey guys, I'm in a bit of a conflict here. I'm looking for a new case its between the 650D or the 750D. I've seen a couple videos saying that the 750D is an all around improvement to the 650D, but others say that the 650D is better.


----------



## Scott-S6

Finally got around to taking some decent pictures (with my GoPro (best camera I have) if anyone's wondering about the slight fish-eye).

Case:


Innards:


Nice shot showing the bubbles created by the fountain effect in the aqualis:


Custom GPU backplates (cosmetic only - there's no RAM on the back of a 780 to cool):


Unigine Valley benchmark (ExtremeHD, 1080P, stock clocks):


Temps after running Valley for ~10mins (temps just starting to flatten). I need to find a better spot for the ambient sensor!


If anyone wants to replicate the GPU backplates, front fan surround or lower bay end sections, the toolpaths are here:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/lod7bb495kceej2/backplate.dxf
http://www.mediafire.com/download/4mwxonk1g6yd67o/Fancover.dxf
http://www.mediafire.com/download/kti4xv351j20v9p/lower_fan_shroud-finished.dxf


----------



## sagitarius2k

hello all, i just bought this case for my upcoming dual xeon cpu. There arre some qeustion i like to ask

1. Form guru3d image









It said that top case can fit with 480mm radiator, so can 2x cooler master Seidon 240M can fit? or 2x corsair h110i? or can anyone suggest which cheap watercooling can fit with dual cpu?

2. Lower place, with 4x120mm fan are, when i fully installed those fan, can the hdd bay still fit in it? i have buy any fan yet, so icant tell









thanks


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sagitarius2k*
> 
> hello all, i just bought this case for my upcoming dual xeon cpu. There arre some qeustion i like to ask
> 
> 1. Form guru3d image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It said that top case can fit with 480mm radiator, so can 2x cooler master Seidon 240M can fit? or 2x corsair h110i? or can anyone suggest which cheap watercooling can fit with dual cpu?
> 
> 2. Lower place, with 4x120mm fan are, when i fully installed those fan, can the hdd bay still fit in it? i have buy any fan yet, so icant tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


I can't tell about the 2 rads, since I don't have any 240 hanging around.

But you can't place a HDD bay behing the fans, but you can still fin it on the bottom of the 5.25" drive bays. How many HDD's are you gonna need?


----------



## Scott-S6

You'll struggle to fit 2x 240mm rads on a 480mm mount as the end part of the radiator normally protrudes beyond the fan mount.

Look at this pic: http://images.hardwarecanucks.com/image/akg/water_cooling/H80i/h100i/full.jpg

You can see that the radiator protrudes on both sides of the fan mounts. This will not fit. Which processor are you going for? You could definately fit two single rads in the top.

If you fit fans in the bottom then you will not be able to access the HDDs although the cages will fit. I would suggest using magnetic fan mounts so that you can easily move the fans when you want to get at the drives.


----------



## sagitarius2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> I can't tell about the 2 rads, since I don't have any 240 hanging around.
> 
> But you can't place a HDD bay behing the fans, but you can still fin it on the bottom of the 5.25" drive bays. How many HDD's are you gonna need?


2 SSD, 2 HDD.

some said that ssd can be "hanging" at 5.25 side, is it true? 2 hdd is wd black caviar. But, if i just use one more cage at bottom place, how many fan can i install at bottom place?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott-S6*
> 
> You'll struggle to fit 2x 240mm rads on a 480mm mount as the end part of the radiator normally protrudes beyond the fan mount.
> 
> Look at this pic: http://images.hardwarecanucks.com/image/akg/water_cooling/H80i/h100i/full.jpg
> 
> You can see that the radiator protrudes on both sides of the fan mounts. This will not fit. Which processor are you going for? You could definately fit two single rads in the top.
> 
> If you fit fans in the bottom then you will not be able to access the HDDs although the cages will fit. I would suggest using magnetic fan mounts so that you can easily move the fans when you want to get at the drives.


What signle rads do you recomended for this setup? can you expalin to me what is magnectic fan mount?


----------



## Scott-S6

You can fit a pair of triple HDD cages in the upper section - see my pics at the top of the page. No need to put any cages in the bottom.

Re singles, you could use H80i, for example. Which Xeon procs are you going for?

This is a magnetic fan mount: http://www.legitreviews.com/prolimatech-magnetic-pin-fan-mount-review_2099
Basically, a set of four magnets that fit the holes on the corners of the fans - you can then just stick it to anything metal. If you really did want to use bottom fans and HDDs then stick the fans to the door so that you can easily get at the HDDs.


----------



## sagitarius2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott-S6*
> 
> You can fit a pair of triple HDD cages in the upper section - see my pics at the top of the page. No need to put any cages in the bottom.
> 
> Re singles, you could use H80i, for example. Which Xeon procs are you going for?
> 
> This is a magnetic fan mount: http://www.legitreviews.com/prolimatech-magnetic-pin-fan-mount-review_2099
> Basically, a set of four magnets that fit the holes on the corners of the fans - you can then just stick it to anything metal. If you really did want to use bottom fans and HDDs then stick the fans to the door so that you can easily get at the HDDs.


okay, thanks for your information. 6 HDD is good for, because i using NAS too


----------



## managerman

Would love to be part of this club.









-M

P.S. Oupavoc..I PM'd you as well. Thanks.


----------



## Zooty Cat

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Would love to be part of this club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -M
> 
> P.S. Oupavoc..I PM'd you as well. Thanks.





That is stunning


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNes*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm in a bit of a conflict here. I'm looking for a new case its between the 650D or the 750D. I've seen a couple videos saying that the 750D is an all around improvement to the 650D, but others say that the 650D is better.


It really depends on whether you need a full tower or a mid tower. They're both nice cases.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zooty Cat*
> 
> That is stunning


I agree what an amazing build


----------



## AtomX

Amazing build acrylic i réally love it







good Job


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Velcro.


Agreed, I used Velcro to mount my 840 pro on the side of 5.25inch bays that you can't see.


----------



## lundrog

We'll, I have it put together. I plan on adding some fans and such, but it want to get my rig up and running.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lundrog*
> 
> We'll, I have it put together. I plan on adding some fans and such, but it want to get my rig up and running.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are you using Add2PSU for your dual PSU config?

I'm going to have to velcro my second PSU parallel to the stock housing due to UT60 in the bottom. This is the only configuration that make's sense so far.


----------



## lundrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Are you using Add2PSU for your dual PSU config?
> 
> I'm going to have to velcro my second PSU parallel to the stock housing due to UT60 in the bottom. This is the only configuration that make's sense so far.


Vantacor Dual PSU Adapter Cable 24 Pin 2-way

http://www.amazon.com/Vantacor-Dual-Adapter-Cable-2-way/dp/B00DL3L2J6

But I did order one, so I will see what unit I like better.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

One of my Lower bay doors no longer stays closed. Don't know if this is common, but are there any fixes?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lundrog*
> 
> Vantacor Dual PSU Adapter Cable 24 Pin 2-way
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Vantacor-Dual-Adapter-Cable-2-way/dp/B00DL3L2J6
> 
> But I did order one, so I will see what unit I like better.


I decided to go with ADD2PSU simply because it's less wire, & the little chip on it makes me feel good about my self...


----------



## Mas

900D just arrived at work. Will be taking it home and setting it up tonight (assuming I can get away from the wife and kid long enough). Will PM pics later to be added to the list


----------



## Jameswalt1

Progress!


----------



## NTTKR

Here is my latest build.



 (Taken from cel)
 (Taken from cel)
 (Taken from cel)
 (Taken from cel)













Description in my signature...hope you like it!


----------



## Supacasey

I've noticed a lot of people are using the Aquacomputer Aqualis, there any reason for that other than the waterfall?


----------



## sagitarius2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Progress!


how did you take those 5.25 bay?


----------



## selk22

Dude I am loving the dual res and your fan choice..

Decided on a color for cables?


----------



## skupples

Giggity git git goooooo!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Giggity git git goooooo!


LOL


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sagitarius2k*
> 
> how did you take those 5.25 bay?


You just have to drill out the rivets attaching it. Very easy to do, but you leave an area you have to clean up, particularly in the back because now there would be a big hole and most importantly the 5.25 bay is responsible for the rigidity of the inner-wall of the case. In my log I Istook photos of the new back wall and how it's attached.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Dude I am loving the dual res and your fan choice..
> 
> Decided on a color for cables?


The cables are (paracord) black, gray and silver.


----------



## Scott-S6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Progress!


Pure sex!


----------



## Scott-S6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> I've noticed a lot of people are using the Aquacomputer Aqualis, there any reason for that other than the waterfall?


The nano-coating is nice as well. And it's just really nicely made - chunkier than most, very thick glass (it's really heavy!), stainless steel mounting bracket, etc.


----------



## wermad

Anyone got any casters or wheels on their 900d? Mine is going down under the desk and I want to be able to roll it out easily. Might just make a little cart w/ some casters from some scrap wood







. Cheaper then those plastic carts that may not hold the weight.


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> You just have to drill out the rivets attaching it. Very easy to do, but you leave an area you have to clean up, particularly in the back because now there would be a big hole and most importantly the 5.25 bay is responsible for the rigidity of the inner-wall of the case. In my log I Istook photos of the new back wall and how it's attached.
> The cables are (paracord) black, gray and silver.






Nice







Looking great buddy keep it up!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Anyone got any casters or wheels on their 900d? Mine is going down under the desk and I want to be able to roll it out easily. Might just make a little cart w/ some casters from some scrap good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Cheaper then those plastic carts that may not hold the weight.


I have thought hard about getting wheels to turn/move the case around if need be. But for me, a good handle(s) would be a lot more practical in lifting the damn thing and placing it on a cart or something. I do not want to have the case sitting on the floor and also be forced to roll it on the ground.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I have thought hard about getting wheels to turn/move the case around if need be. But for me, a good handle(s) would be a lot more practical in lifting the damn thing and placing it on a cart or something. I do not want to have the case sitting on the floor and also be forced to roll it on the ground.


I'm planning a new desk and it should be deep enough to tuck the whole case towards the back. Great for my feet but a pita to get to it. I'm on wood flooring so some wheels/casters would be ideal. My rig is heavy and it will become a bit more heavy. I won't have space for it to sit on top of the desk anymore so I need something to maneuver it around on the floor.

Two of these for the titanic 900D:


----------



## VSG

That looks great, is that wide enough for the 900D? Will the feet on the 900D interfere with where this product (whatever it is) will go?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That looks great, is that wide enough for the 900D? Will the feet on the 900D interfere with where this product (whatever it is) will go?


9" max, 900D 9.9" wide









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_133&products_id=36895


----------



## VSG

Ugh, back to square one. If there is a solid cart like that one there, I would definitely pick one up. Till then I suppose the best option is to drill a hole in each of the 4 corners and screw in a wheel- preferably one that can be locked into not rolling.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ugh, back to square one. If there is a solid cart like that one there, I would definitely pick one up. Till then I suppose the best option is to drill a hole in each of the 4 corners and screw in a wheel- preferably one that can be locked into not rolling.


Doesn't look as robust but its 10" maximum in width:



http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_133&products_id=36894

Could obstruct the fans a bit but not too much from the looks of it. Maybe two if they can fit? Has some rubber cushioning to help avoid scraping the case.


----------



## VSG

I don't know man, looks like it was manufactured by the Lego company. At least it has a price to go with it.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I don't know man, looks like it was manufactured by the Lego company. At least it has a price to go with it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I don't know man, looks like it was manufactured by the Lego company. At least it has a price to go with it.


How dare you insult lego! More like Duplo!


----------



## wermad

Mega blocks FTW. My little ones go crazy for them. Not ready for legos imho









Going to Homes to check out what kind of hardware they have for casters. Found my bradnailer I'll be using for another project. Will make quick work of a small cart to roll the 900D in. Some satin black and presto!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Mega blocks FTW. My little ones go crazy for them. Not ready for legos imho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to Homes to check out what kind of hardware they have for casters. Found my bradnailer I'll be using for another project. Will make quick work of a small cart to roll the 900D in. Some satin black and presto!


I still have two giant under bed tub's full of my lego's... AND! AND!!!! I STILL have the OG mindstorm unit. I intend to save them for when ever I spawn offspring... After all, they have done nothing but go up in price over the years. I don't blame them with the manufacturing process, it's pretty hardcore for little plastic blocks.


----------



## VSG

What have I started! Next thing you know, George will troll all of us at CES with a Lego Mini-ITX case.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I still have two giant under bed tub's full of my lego's... AND! AND!!!! I STILL have the OG mindstorm unit. I intend to save them for when ever I spawn offspring... After all, they have done nothing but go up in price over the years. I don't blame them with the manufacturing process, it's pretty hardcore for little plastic blocks.


My lil bro was the lego freak. He donated his five tubs of legos to my nieces and nephew. Most have been lost (shakes head). When i was a lad, I dreamt of this badboy:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Since there's going to be limited space beneath my desk, will probably do a dolly/skateboard type cart placing it on the bottom belly rather the feet. I'm sure the structure can hold itself there. Just need something to move with ease rather then dragging it in and out.


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What have I started! Next thing you know, George will troll all of us at CES with a Lego Mini-ITX case.


Some of you be at CES????


----------



## VSG

Oh sorry for the confusion, I did not mean to suggest we would literally be at CES


----------



## _REAPER_

What is the largest rad size you can put in the front of the 900D?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> What is the largest rad size you can put in the front of the 900D?


You can squeeze a 360, but far more comfortably a 240, with 35mm max rad thickness if mounting with 25mm fans as well in the front compartment.


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> My lil bro was the lego freak. He donated his five tubs of legos to my nieces and nephew. Most have been lost (shakes head). When i was a lad, I dreamt of this badboy:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OMG I actually still have that









Jameswalt1, as you've squeezed the Aquacomputer Airplex on the bottom, do you think any of the other manufacturer's 480 rads will make it at all? Awfully tempted to get 900D myself for the next project.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

My Alphacool Monsta almost didn't fit on top of my 900D.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm planning a new desk and it should be deep enough to tuck the whole case towards the back. Great for my feet but a pita to get to it. I'm on wood flooring so some wheels/casters would be ideal. My rig is heavy and it will become a bit more heavy. I won't have space for it to sit on top of the desk anymore so I need something to maneuver it around on the floor.
> 
> Two of these for the titanic 900D:


I just used these for my 900D's rubber feet.



Makes it 100 times easier to slide that mammoth across my wooden desk. I'd think it would do the same for a wooden floor though wheels would be much easier.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> OMG I actually still have that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jameswalt1, as you've squeezed the Aquacomputer Airplex on the bottom, do you think any of the other manufacturer's 480 rads will make it at all? Awfully tempted to get 900D myself for the next project.


Any 480 will fit if the AMS rad can fit lol


----------



## Egami

Checked the AMS rad size and oh jikes. Somehow I thought they were (read: looked) a lot smaller then what they actually were.







I guess I've yet to fully comprehend how enormous that case actually is...


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I just used these for my 900D's rubber feet.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes it 100 times easier to slide that mammoth across my wooden desk. I'd think it would do the same for a wooden floor though wheels would be much easier.


What are those?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What are those?


Standard run of the mill felt furniture feet.


----------



## Scott-S6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm planning a new desk and it should be deep enough to tuck the whole case towards the back. Great for my feet but a pita to get to it. I'm on wood flooring so some wheels/casters would be ideal. My rig is heavy and it will become a bit more heavy. I won't have space for it to sit on top of the desk anymore so I need something to maneuver it around on the floor.


I just did this. It was supposed to be temporary but it seems to be becoming a permanent fixture.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott-S6*
> 
> I just did this. It was supposed to be temporary but it seems to be becoming a permanent fixture.


Not a bad idea to be honest with you


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott-S6*
> 
> I just did this. It was supposed to be temporary but it seems to be becoming a permanent fixture.


Nice







. I only have two inches of clearance and I need those two inches for the top rad to exhaust. Would need a roller that would push the casters outwards and sits as low as possible. I'll deal with it later since I'm uber busy with a rebuilding my desk and setting up my new rig w/ it. In the mean time, I'm more then glad to just use a couple of usps flat rate boxes to slide it in and out


----------



## ozzy1925

i am planning to buy corsair 900d and want to hear some opinions fom the owners.Totally worth for custom cooling?Also I heard some bad things about it:. like it gives too much vibration to out side of the case and the bottom radiator cover worn out.easily.Are those just rumours or real?ty


----------



## Scott-S6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I only have two inches of clearance and I need those two inches for the top rad to exhaust. Would need a roller that would push the casters outwards and sits as low as possible. I'll deal with it later since I'm uber busy with a rebuilding my desk and setting up my new rig w/ it. In the mean time, I'm more then glad to just use a couple of usps flat rate boxes to slide it in and out


In that case, what you want is these - appliance rollers. (check the extended length though, the most common ones aren't long enough)


----------



## Scott-S6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i am planning to buy corsair 900d and want to hear some opinions fom the owners.Totally worth for custom cooling?Also I heard some bad things about it:. like it gives too much vibration to out side of the case and the bottom radiator cover worn out.easily.Are those just rumours or real?ty


The case is really solid (cast frames front and back) so it will transmit vibration. If you've got pumps or HDDs that vibrate a bit they need to be on isolating mounts but you should be doing this anyway.
The bottom doors won't "wear out" - every thing is metal except the little handle that pushes them open and they're held closed by magnets. If you've removed the cover panel (mesh only) then you can bend them so that they don't want to stay shut.

My complaints with it - the front IO panel and the HDD caddies. These are simply not to the standard of the rest of the case, especially the caddies. And it bugs me that not all of the cable routing holes have grommets.

Overall though, I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Scott-S6

Double tap!


----------



## mtrx

Grew bored of the ringed Corsair fans, switched back to the plain grey ones. Very basic build, but it serves its purpose.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Grew bored of the ringed Corsair fans, switched back to the plain grey ones. Very basic build, but it serves its purpose.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks clean. I agree, the ringed fans grew old quick. Cool at first but they end up making every build look the same.


----------



## skupples

The corsair fan's are just too loud for my ear's.


----------



## tvelander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The corsair fan's are just too loud for my ear's.


wHAT ear'S?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Grew bored of the ringed Corsair fans, switched back to the plain grey ones. Very basic build, but it serves its purpose.


Dude, I love the stock gray fans.

For a moment I thought it was a 900D, was about to comment on how big your desk gotta be. lol
Rig looks nice and tidy


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Looks clean. I agree, the ringed fans grew old quick. Cool at first but they end up making every build look the same.


Yep, everybody and their momma sprayed painted them and still look the same. lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The corsair fan's are just too loud for my ear's.


Yep, too loud. I gotta replace mine soon. Probably gonna go with AP15.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yep, everybody and their momma sprayed painted them and still look the same. lol
> Yep, too loud. I gotta replace mine soon. Probably gonna go with AP15.


I can't stand any of the corsair fans. I guess i'm just a Typhoon fan boy.


----------



## AtomX




----------



## Artjomn

Here is My 900D
With tow 480
One 240
and One 120 On the Back


----------



## Jameswalt1

Clean!


----------



## Aeleus

Getting ready to take some final pictures here in a week. I need to clean up the wiring a bit. But, I wanted to show off how it's looking now though and see if anyone has any last minute thoughts?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeleus*
> 
> Getting ready to take some final pictures here in a week. I need to clean up the wiring a bit. But, I wanted to show off how it's looking now though and see if anyone has any last minute thoughts?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


did you do that sleeving your self? Or is it Lutro0?

Very clean!


----------



## XTwinyX

Guys, can the 900D fit an Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 120.4 (Dimensions (LxWxH):522x124x60mm) in the side under where the window is, in push. Along with an Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 120.3(Dimensions (LxWxH):124x399x80mm) in the front also in push configuration?

If not, what is the biggest rad u can get away with in the front along with the quad rad in the side ? Thanks


----------



## VSG

You can't really fit a 360 rad in the front because the top 120 mm mounting is not flush with the bottom 240 mm. You can fit in an XSPC AX240 (30mm thick) in push based on my current measurements, not sure about a 45mm thick rad. In the end, I just went with a 480 on top and a 480 on the bottom, both in push config.


----------



## siffonen

You could fit a 480 and 360 rad to bottom, Depends on that how long you psu is. With 480 ut60 and ek xt360 compined with corsair hx850 v1 does fit.


----------



## Aeleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> did you do that sleeving your self? Or is it Lutro0?
> 
> Very clean!


All myself with MDPC sleeve.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siffonen*
> 
> You could fit a 480 and 360 rad to bottom, Depends on that how long you psu is. With 480 ut60 and ek xt360 compined with corsair hx850 v1 does fit.


can we fit 1 ut60 480 at the top and 1 on the bottom both push and pull?


----------



## VSG

Look up the OC3D review on the 900D on YouTube, there is a comprehensive section on radiator mounting options. On the top, you got about 110mm of space between the top cover and the motherboard tray so a 60mm thick rad such as the UT60 with push/pull using standard 25mm thick fans will be a tight squeeze and make tube routing a potential issue. On the bottom, you got a little less than 105mm before hitting the PSU so push/pull is only possible on a rad ~45mm thick.


----------



## Supacasey

Trying to find the best routing for the tubing, I'm having some trouble considering both rads are in p/p so it doesn't leave many options for the top rad or the pump. This is the best I've come up with using an old "sketch" of the build layout, only difference is that the res is now a EK X-Res 250. I'm not sure if I'll be able to route the tubing into the back side of the case at the top because the port on the rad doesn't quite line up with that opening in the case like I'd hoped it would in the sketch.

Is it also alright for the pump to handle that long of an upward travel?


----------



## wermad

New gpu setup and downgraded my 360 for another 240 to fit the new longer psu







.


----------



## siffonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> can we fit 1 ut60 480 at the top and 1 on the bottom both push and pull?


Yes i think so, here is picture of mine case with 480 ut60 and ek xt360 rads on the bottom. Not sure about top rad, but probably it will fit.
http://cdn.overclock.net/5/51/900x900px-LL-51473143_IMAG0073.jpeg


----------



## Aeleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> Trying to find the best routing for the tubing, I'm having some trouble considering both rads are in p/p so it doesn't leave many options for the top rad or the pump. This is the best I've come up with using an old "sketch" of the build layout, only difference is that the res is now a EK X-Res 250. I'm not sure if I'll be able to route the tubing into the back side of the case at the top because the port on the rad doesn't quite line up with that opening in the case like I'd hoped it would in the sketch.
> 
> Is it also alright for the pump to handle that long of an upward travel?


I did it with my build and it works. I'm using a D5 vario pump. I had to go to at least 3 to get it to pump all the way up though. I've kept it at full power and it does just fine.


----------



## Scott-S6

Well, I was at a loose end today (had the day booked off work to work on another project but I'm still waiting on key stuff arriving...) so I went looking for something to tinker with.

Found these guages from an old project car and it turns out that making them do something useful wasn't too difficult. (the motor takes a 0-5VDC input if you bypass the controller board so turning that into 0-12VDC and driving it from a fan header was elementary).



Ignore the scratches, I haven't peeled the protective film off the acrylic yet.

Thoughts?


----------



## rmcknight36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeleus*
> 
> Getting ready to take some final pictures here in a week. I need to clean up the wiring a bit. But, I wanted to show off how it's looking now though and see if anyone has any last minute thoughts?


Is that a 200mm res?


----------



## rmcknight36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> New gpu setup and downgraded my 360 for another 240 to fit the new longer psu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Holy tons of wires batman. How is the scaling with the 4 gpus with that motherboard? Most usually go with a x79 for quad


----------



## LiquidHaus

haven't posted in this thread in a while.

here's my 800d currently.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmcknight36*
> 
> Holy tons of wires batman. How is the scaling with the 4 gpus with that motherboard? Most usually go with a x79 for quad


Not really a loss since most good x79 setup runs 16x/8x/8x/8x, where I'm running 8x/8x/8x/8x. It would be marginal loss since I'm already at pcie 3.0 and I mainly game and don't care for benching. I haven't actually tested in games yet since I have just barely configured my 5x1 Eyefinity setup. I haven't gotten the cpu overclocked again (became unstable once I installed a new Logitech keyboard). From what Tahit owners told me and I've read, 2-3 way scaling is pretty good and some games do take advantage of the 4th. But, what's becoming more evident from 3-4 way crossfire/sli owners, once you start pushing extreme resolutions (=/> 4k), that 3rd and/or 4th card really help out more then say a single screen or triple 1080/1200 setups .
Sadly, I'm selling my 900D since i found a CaseLabs TH10







. Since my desk now occupies five monitors, there's no space for a case on top so its been relegated below. TH10 gives me some extra room (go-fig 900D seems small, ???







) for the hardware I'm running.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> haven't posted in this thread in a while.
> 
> here's my 800d currently.


----------



## skupples

You will enjoy that TH10... I reallllly wanted to go caselab's, but the budget @ the time didn't allow for it. I'm still regretting not coughing up the extra 200$... Maybe next time!


----------



## thestalosj

Hey guys, was hoping to get some advice on the 900d.
I'm going to attempt my first water cooled build and I've chosen the 900d as the case I want to use. So far the only components i'm sure of are: 3 Evga 780 hydro's and some form of i7.
Was wondering if any of you could provide some basic advice on radiators and the like for a build like this?
Also is painting the case difficult as I would prefer if it was white.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aeleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmcknight36*
> 
> Is that a 200mm res?


Yes it is.


----------



## Supacasey

Opinion time yet again. Where should I place the pump?

A)


B)


A)
Pros:
+Out of the way of airflow
Cons:
-Pump will be visible
-Curved tubing in an otherwise right-angle only loop

B)
Pros:
+Hidden behind rad
+Lowest position for best efficiency
+Right angles
Cons:
-Between a rad fan and a case fan; will block airflow
-130mm of intake extension


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> Opinion time yet again. Where should I place the pump?
> 
> A)
> 
> 
> B)
> 
> 
> A)
> Pros:
> +Out of the way of airflow
> Cons:
> -Pump will be visible
> -Curved tubing in an otherwise right-angle only loop
> 
> B)
> Pros:
> +Hidden behind rad
> +Lowest position for best efficiency
> +Right angles
> Cons:
> -Between a rad fan and a case fan; will block airflow
> -130mm of intake extension


I would go option B


----------



## VSG

Option B for me too, I am actually doing that pretty much except that my DDC is mounted on its own heatsink and will benefit from the rad fan intake.


----------



## mxthunder

here is my current setup with 700D


----------



## nonomos

Hey guys,

I did a front mod on my 650D. Got tired of the 200mm front fan.
Now I have 3x140mm in the front instead.

Result:


Find more information in the worklog: http://www.overclock.net/t/1442143/650d-front-inside-mod#post_21179554


----------



## onevoicewild

thestalosj It looks like no one gave you any answers. You will want to do some research to see what other people are using that suits your style and your intended use of your build. EK has a large selection of quality water cool components - http://www.ekwb.com/shop/kits-cases/kits.html Check out some of the water cooling builds to get some Ideas of what you Like. Enjoy, the 900D is an incredible case to do any kind of build in. show us some pictures when you get going!


----------



## onevoicewild

Hey everyone - the voting has started on the Asus rush for Gold case mod contest. They are giving away mother boards to random voters. I need your help to beat the evil people that don't use Corsair cases! Poor people! Thanks everyone The Metallica Build Sponsored by Corsair - Thanks George !!

http://www.asus.com/microsite/2013/MB/gold_rush_promotion/AllEntries.aspx?p=&s=v


----------



## Nastye

Guys, i have yet to get my 750D but i'm already kinda planning it out







Can somebody confirm that the res/pump (where it says "AGB" in the picture) will fit there? It's a Laing DDC + Aqualis res and i'm just not sure whether this will fit. Would it even be possible to stuff that in between the right drive cage and the 5.25" mounts?
If someone could check that in his 750D i'd be super grateful. It'll be ~20cm in height at least..


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> Hey everyone - the voting has started on the Asus rush for Gold case mod contest. They are giving away mother boards to random voters. I need your help to beat the evil people that don't use Corsair cases! Poor people! Thanks everyone The Metallica Build Sponsored by Corsair - Thanks George !!
> 
> http://www.asus.com/microsite/2013/MB/gold_rush_promotion/AllEntries.aspx?p=&s=v


Looks great, You got my vote!


----------



## SilkyJohnson

Ive seen it mentioned many times and I thought I would chime in myself on the 900D filter issue. Im not sure if its isolated but mine are garbage unless I use them on the outside of the case. My e-loops at even 50% just suck them up into the fans. Probably going to end up getting some aftermarket ones. They appear wavy, as though there is too much screen material allowing slack on the sheet which then strikes the fans. Disappointing, but nothing i'd hate the case for. Other than that I love it.


----------



## skupples

AquaComputer Aquero 6 XT otw!!!!!! (now for that damned mother board to come around)


----------



## pali

I need a midplate for my 900D so bad. Coldzero isn't taking anymore orders. Can someone build me one! I'm willing to pay good money


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pali*
> 
> I need a midplate for my 900D so bad. Coldzero isn't taking anymore orders. Can someone build me one! I'm willing to pay good money


wow! He must be back logged to hell & back to shut it down like that! He must rent time on the cutter, only way to explain not being able to service the demands. I'm glad I ordered my midplate when i did! I can't help you with making one, but I can supply you with aprox measurements.


----------



## SilkyJohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pali*
> 
> I need a midplate for my 900D so bad. Coldzero isn't taking anymore orders. Can someone build me one! I'm willing to pay good money


PM LaBestiaHumana

He made me a custom plate for a great price. Fast shipping too. Got it in 3 days.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyJohnson*
> 
> PM LaBestiaHumana
> 
> He made me a custom plate for a great price. Fast shipping too. Got it in 3 days.


Best answer yet!


----------



## FiveEYZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyJohnson*
> 
> PM LaBestiaHumana
> 
> He made me a custom plate for a great price. Fast shipping too. Got it in 3 days.


DHL is to fast... from pick up in Portugal and delivery in Sweden took less then 24h when i ordered my midplate.


----------



## pali

Thanks so much for the replies. For the dimensions and who could possibly build.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pali*
> 
> Thanks so much for the replies. For the dimensions and who could possibly build.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


np, he has the dimensions for the mid plate, he's probably also dialed them in to fit properly by now.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyJohnson*
> 
> PM LaBestiaHumana
> 
> He made me a custom plate for a great price. Fast shipping too. Got it in 3 days.


I think is against the rules to advertise sales or services on OCN, but thanks for the recommendation. ;-)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Best answer yet!


Lol, thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> np, he has the dimensions for the mid plate, he's probably also dialed them in to fit properly by now.


I got the dimensions for both a long plate and a short plate in case you want to install the drive cages on top.

I have the dimensions dialed in for my case. There seem to be slight variations. Ask SilkyJohnson, as the plate I sent him was a tad too wide, but it fit perfectly on my case.


----------



## SilkyJohnson

Yea be aware depending on when you got your 900D there can be small variations in width. This could just be mine since it was from the first run. Im not certain, but im thinking it was simply a little out of spec since there are a few minor issues with my case to begin with. if nothing else just measure the width in the front and rear and remember to subtract a little for the door clearance.


----------



## ozzy1925

guys, my case will be 900d and my set up will be similar to this:
:
i will be cooing my 4x ram sticks,2xgpus and 1x cpu
my pump will be:

cpu block ek:

reservoir ek x3 :

ram cooler:

radiators will be: 1 ut 60 480 at the top push and pull and 1 ut 60 480 on the bottom push

ek gtx 680 blocks with ek sli bridge like this:

tubing will be PrimoFlex 19/13mm

for the fittings i will be using bitspower but i cant decide what kind of fittings i need for this loop like: how many angled ones and how many compression ones .
Can you help me to choose the fitments?


----------



## Ironsmack

You'd have a better idea once you start dry fitting your parts into your case.

A couple of 45's and 90's can get you started.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> You'd have a better idea once you start dry fitting your parts into your case.
> 
> A couple of 45's and 90's can get you started.


i have to purchase the parts at once because shipping will cost a fortune if i order multiple times


----------



## maza90210

Hey guys! Planning on buying the obsidian 650d for my next build, and go custom loop, so here's my question.
How thick can the radiator on the top be? I plan on going with a XSPC ax240 radiator (40mm thick) and an akasa viper R fan which is 25mm thick, will this fit if I use a z77 mpower motherboard and some LP RAM?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## onevoicewild

Hey Corsair fans, I could use a little help. http://www.asus.com/microsite/2013/MB/gold_rush_promotion/home.aspx Is having a case mod contest and the Metallica tribute is holding down third against some good pro modders. Help me represent Corsair If you like my 900D build. they are giving away mother boards to random voters and you can vote daily. Thanks everyone!


----------



## skupples

3 more votes from me!


----------



## maza90210

LOVE IT! Super badass, I'm stunned by how much talent you see online! Voted


----------



## ShortySmalls

Just bought a 900D off amazon, and used 2 day prime shipping, will be here friday DDD So excited to get this beast, and install my watercooling parts and still have plenty of room for more!


----------



## onevoicewild

Shorty Smalls - I love to see the same excitement that everyone of us had when we knew our 900D was on the way. You are
going to love this case. The more I work with it the more I appreciate all the details they put into this design.

Welcome to the 900 club!


----------



## ozzy1925

my friend draw a loop for my 900d whatyou guys think?


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> my friend draw a loop for my 900d whatyou guys think?


Seems alright, I just need to wait on some final parts, but when I get them I'm going to do the same layout for my wc gear


----------



## _Killswitch_

Guess I'll join club finally. I have a 900D with very slow build going in it.


----------



## managerman

Quick question:

I just found out EVGA has recalled my 1300G2 power supply.

http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2063626

Since the existing unit, inside my 900D, is wedged in by a radiator and acrylic tubing, is there a way to remove the unit from the rear of the case? There appears to be some hex type screws on the rear panel. Does the entire rear panel come off? Easily? I would really not be excited about dismantling my build to remove the PSU









Thanks in advance.

-M


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> I just found out EVGA has recalled my 1300G2 power supply.
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2063626
> 
> Since the existing unit, inside my 900D, is wedged in by a radiator and acrylic tubing, is there a way to remove the unit from the rear of the case? There appears to be some hex type screws on the rear panel. Does the entire rear panel come off? Easily? I would really not be excited about dismantling my build to remove the PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> -M


Not sure about the disassembly part, but I do know you only need to send the unit back, not any of the cables, or original packaging. Seems quite a few units are in this recall. I'm glad i haven't fallen victim to any of the issues. None the less, i'll be sending her back via cross-ship.


----------



## VSG

There's a member here, MillerModPCs or something, who very recently took apart his 900D completely. He has a build log in the water cooling section, contact him about taking apart the back panel.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Guess I'll join club finally. I have a 900D with very slow build going in it.


Man that build looks amazing


----------



## _Killswitch_

Thank's Reaper, wouldnt say Amazing. Just taking my time with this build than normal. End goal have a decent gaming pc and good looking. Normally rush on my pc but this year realized we pay arm and leg for newest and greatest when it's either an re-hash or slightly better.

So this build going have 4770K prob pair 290X all water cooled with Acrylic tubing, and few custom pieces like a light box ect ect and call upgrading good untill few years and companies give us something new and worth the money instead of re-hash crap they keep feeding us =S


----------



## _REAPER_

Yeah I just got the last piece of my build a 4960X and I will build my pc, I am praying to avoid buying new PC gear for a year or so lol


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Not sure about the disassembly part, but I do know you only need to send the unit back, not any of the cables, or original packaging. Seems quite a few units are in this recall. I'm glad i haven't fallen victim to any of the issues. None the less, i'll be sending her back via cross-ship.


Thanks...Yeah...I understand that I only need to send the main unit back, but it is not going to come out unless there is a way out the back or taking apart some of my build...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> There's a member here, MillerModPCs or something, who very recently took apart his 900D completely. He has a build log in the water cooling section, contact him about taking apart the back panel.


I will search out this member...thanks!









-M


----------



## clone38

Took the back of mine of as I had a problem with the window button,its very easy about 7 screws in all.


----------



## SilkyJohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> I just found out EVGA has recalled my 1300G2 power supply.
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2063626
> 
> Since the existing unit, inside my 900D, is wedged in by a radiator and acrylic tubing, is there a way to remove the unit from the rear of the case? There appears to be some hex type screws on the rear panel. Does the entire rear panel come off? Easily? I would really not be excited about dismantling my build to remove the PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> -M


I'm in the same situation. Thank you for sharing. My PSU is one of the faulty ones as well apparently. And while I'm not using all acrylic, I'll still have to dismantle about 70% of my build to get this out. If you happen to find easy way to get it out please share. I'll do the same. Hopefully its just a few screws holding the back on.


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyJohnson*
> 
> I'm in the same situation. Thank you for sharing. My PSU is one of the faulty ones as well apparently. And while I'm not using all acrylic, I'll still have to dismantle about 70% of my build to get this out. If you happen to find easy way to get it out please share. I'll do the same. Hopefully its just a few screws holding the back on.


I'm going to try it tonight...I will report back my findings...

-M


----------



## szeged

anyone Mod the mobo tray in the 900D to be removable? was thinking about attempting it for my 2011 build, was just checking to see if anyones done it so i dont have to start from scratch


----------



## VSG

Now that's a mod I would be really interested in!

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Removable motherboard trays are neat, but they add a lot of cost to the design. The motherboard tray is an important structural element for rigidity. Making it removable means you have to add a lot more structure inside the case, and replace the stiffness the MBD tray adds with braces and brackets. It adds a lot of cost to the design, and to be honest, when putting a case together, can add MORE time to the build.
> 
> If you spend a lot of time on cable routing and such, a removable motherboard tray is a huge pain. Especially when putting cables through the motherboard tray's rubber grommets.
> 
> I realize that there are fans of the removable tray still, and that's cool, but my goal is to design the case so it's easy to work in, with room for cable routing and all that stuff.


Doesn't seem like the 900D can handle a removable motherboard tray mod without losing structural integrity


----------



## szeged

well looks like ill have to get to work on making the tray removable without losing structural integrity, and keeping cable management in mind.

time to break down my current rig and take a look around inside the 900d lol.


----------



## VSG

Yes, DO IT! Make a thread also


----------



## szeged

Yeah ill start a thread for it with the entire process(if i can even figure out where to start lol) so everyone interested in it can do it.


----------



## Shweller

A lot of nice custom rigs on this forum. Inspired me to do a little custom modding to my 650D to get better air flow. Not crazy but it is a start.


----------



## Sjp770

Been a while since I posted this system here. Looking to move up to a Caselabs TH10 soon so this is where it will finish. Yes, that's a 560mm black ice GTX rad.


----------



## skupples

So, i'm getting ready to install the bottom rad in my 900D. Am I correct in assuming you have to get the bottom part in, THEN install the top bracket? I can't seem to find a way to wiggle it in as one big piece. So, this seems to be the only option...

-Screw in bottom plate, slide it in, slide in top plate, screw it to the rad.?


----------



## VSG

Install the bottom piece into the case, screw it in. Install the top piece into the rad/fan combo and slide that big package into place in the case. Screw in the rad/fan combo into the bottom piece. This was the easiest route for me- did this whole thing 3 times so far without any issues.


----------



## szeged

installing rads into the 900D needs to be easier lol, if george ever reads this, throw us a bone lol, i spent forever getting the rads in here. Mostly because my corsair fans werent lining up with the screw holes correctly for some reason, so i had to go hulk smash mode to get everything working.

900D removable motherboard tray update - ive spent a good hour staring at an empty 900D trying to figure out where to start first....this is gonna be a long road on this mod.


----------



## VSG

I just bought a pair of lamptron handles, probably will only need one at the back since the bottom front has a good spot to lift this behemoth.

Edit: Might also need a back brace lol


----------



## skupples

900D is on super sale, 250$ after mail in rebate, 289 pre rebate @ newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139019


----------



## sagitarius2k

hello all










anandtech told that corsair 900d can mount 6 120m fan at side. http://www.anandtech.com/show/6900/corsair-obsidian-900d-case-review-think-big-thats-only-half-as-large

Cooling Front 3x 120mm intake fans (1x additional internal 120mm fan mount behind drive cage)
Rear 1x 140mm exhaust fan
Top 4x 120mm fan mounts (supports 3x 140mm)
Side 8x 120mm internal fan mounts (four per side, PSU blocks two of your choice)
Bottom -

but i cannot find the mouthing place. Is there a somekind conversion rail that i need to mount that 6x 120mm at side place? thanks


----------



## skupples

@Sagitarius2k I don't see how that's possible. Looking @ my 900D... I could see fitting 5, which would require some sort of modded bracket.


----------



## ximatekorange

My 900d build did post a while ago this is just an update with new fans and evga pro sli bridge just finishes the build i think.

specs,
tri titans
3930k 4.8ghz
1600mhz ddr3 memory corsair
ocz vertex 3 120gb raid 0
hdd 2tb/3tb 7200rpm
dual custom loop


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ximatekorange*
> 
> My 900d build did post a while ago this is just an update with new fans and evga pro sli bridge just finishes the build i think.
> 
> specs,
> tri titans
> 3930k 4.8ghz
> 1600mhz ddr3 memory corsair
> ocz vertex 3 120gb raid 0
> hdd 2tb/3tb 7200rpm
> dual custom loop


Please god dont take offence to this and I do understand to each their own but I would change the white tubes out to something the fits your build a little better. Just my two Cents


----------



## ximatekorange

no thats cool was going to change the fluid at some point any ways just used white as its the only thing i could thing of using to distinguish between the two loops. May use mayhems aurora for the second loop?


----------



## Danisumi

Did anyone else see this?
What NOT to do with a Corsair 900D
Tiny Tom Logan's comment on this was so freakin' funny


----------



## RAFFY

Add me to the 900D list please. I just purchase an Open Box 900D from Newegg this afternoon along with a third 290x and dual EVGA Super Nova 1000 P2 Power Supplies.



Couple questions for you guys about water cooling with this case.

Will this case hold Monsta 80mm radiators? I was wondering if I could put two 280 Monsta's underneath in front of my dual PSU setup and another 480 Monsta on the top. These 3 radiators would use a push fan setup.


----------



## szeged

i dont even understand what im looking at there.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Add me to the 900D list please. I just purchase an Open Box 900D from Newegg this afternoon along with a third 290x and dual EVGA Super Nova 1000 P2 Power Supplies.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple questions for you guys about water cooling with this case.
> 
> Will this case hold Monsta 80mm radiators? I was wondering if I could put two 280 Monsta's underneath in front of my dual PSU setup and another 480 Monsta on the top. These 3 radiators would use a push
> 
> 
> fan setup.




this is a 60mm in p/p. I would highly advise against MoNsTa rads in the bottom of this case, unless you are only putting one set of fans on them, & those are skinny fans, which then defeats the purpose of 80mm rads. This will be dual PSU eventually. this picture is just a mock-up. It should give you an idea of how little tubing & wiring space you will have with even 60mm thick rads. Judging by the lack of space, I would say 140x rads can not fit in the bottom sideways.


----------



## szeged

sure put some scythe slip streams on your monstas, let me know those temps


----------



## VSG

Skupples, I got a monsta 480 next to an ax1200i. The rad has 7 SP120s on it (8th slot clearly blocked by the PSU) and I see no reason why this can't be done. I got a drain line at the front and my inlet/outlet to the rad are at the back where the panel for the second PSU makes it very easy to install fittings and tubing. The only issue is you may need some fittings such as the Bitspower snake.

I also have my PSU pulling in air from the other side so that all the are well away from the radiator/fan combo. Get a Swiftech 8-way splitter for fan management


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> this is a 60mm in p/p. I would highly advise against MoNsTa rads in the bottom of this case, unless you are only putting one set of fans on them, & those are skinny fans, which then defeats the purpose of 80mm rads. This will be dual PSU eventually. this picture is just a mock-up. It should give you an idea of how little tubing & wiring space you will have with even 60mm thick rads. Judging by the lack of space, I would say 140x rads can not fit in the bottom sideways.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> sure put some scythe slip streams on your monstas, let me know those temps


A monsta fits in a push configuration on the top or bottom and temps are amazing.

I honestly don't recommend doing push/pull especially if you got a decent set of fans.

For dual psu, you can't put anything bigger than a 240 on the bottom, unless the second psu gets put somewhere else.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> this is a 60mm in p/p. I would highly advise against MoNsTa rads in the bottom of this case, unless you are only putting one set of fans on them, & those are skinny fans, which then defeats the purpose of 80mm rads. This will be dual PSU eventually. this picture is just a mock-up. It should give you an idea of how little tubing & wiring space you will have with even 60mm thick rads. Judging by the lack of space, I would say 140x rads can not fit in the bottom sideways.


Ok so on the bottom in my case will dual power supplies I could fit dual 240 UT60's with push fan configuration and then in between have room for cables and tubing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> A monsta fits in a push configuration on the top or bottom and temps are amazing.
> 
> I honestly don't recommend doing push/pull especially if you got a decent set of fans.
> 
> For dual psu, you can't put anything bigger than a 240 on the bottom, unless the second psu gets put somewhere else.


So right I am thinking I would have dual 240 UT60's (push config) in the bottom with a 480 Monsta (push config) stuffed up top. What are ideal fans for the Alphacool radiators? I see a lot of people using the Corsair SP and such. But what about the Bitfenix Pro Series? They push out more cfm and are lower dba, but because of this do they have low pressure? Also would those 3 radiators be enough to cool 3 * 290x and a 4770k?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Ok so on the bottom in my case will dual power supplies I could fit dual 240 UT60's with push fan configuration and then in between have room for cables and tubing.
> So right I am thinking I would have dual 240 UT60's (push config) in the bottom with a 480 Monsta (push config) stuffed up top. What are ideal fans for the Alphacool radiators? I see a lot of people using the Corsair SP and such. But what about the Bitfenix Pro Series? They push out more cfm and are lower dba, but because of this do they have low pressure?


the bitfenix spectre pros are terrible rad fans, grab some scythe gentle typhoon ap-15s or something of similar quality.


----------



## skupples

I'll likely end up pulling the back set of fans for wiring and tubing room. The psu's will be in line with each other


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the bitfenix spectre pros are terrible rad fans, grab some scythe gentle typhoon ap-15s or something of similar quality.


Damn that's what I was afraid of. Is there a clear winner in the radiator fan circle right now? And I don't mean them noisy ass detlas lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'll likely end up pulling the back set of fans for wiring and tubing room. The psu's will be in line with each other


I was thinking about that as well. Once I get one Monsta in I'm going to play around in the bottom and see if I could possible get one down there as well with 25mm fans. But from the looks of your picture I doubt it. For your PSU's are you using that PSU 2 PSU connector thing?


----------



## szeged

the scythe gentle typhoon ap-15s are considered the "best" fans usually.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the scythe gentle typhoon ap-15s are considered the "best" fans usually.


HOLY COW!!! I didn't realize those bad boys put out 98CFM @ 28DBA!!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Damn that's what I was afraid of. Is there a clear winner in the radiator fan circle right now? And I don't mean them noisy ass detlas lol.
> I was thinking about that as well. Once I get one Monsta in I'm going to play around in the bottom and see if I could possible get one down there as well with 25mm fans. But from the looks of your picture I doubt it. For your PSU's are you using that PSU 2 PSU connector thing?


Yessir add2psu.

Using typhoons.

I'm at my hipster rich cousins house for thanks giving. Its thanksgivukkah arpund here.


----------



## doughsthoughts

I've come here looking for advice..

This is my current build, 900d. Formula VI, I7 4770k. 2 7970's.

I have a 3rd. Im using polished CSQ Blocks and pumps. I even have a 2nd pump 2nd rad and 2nd res to add.

Apparently I did not do the research to find out that EKWB does not make an acrylic CSQ SLI bridge for Z77 or Z78..

They make an acetal one, pitch black.. I think it would break up the "theme" I have going.. I bought a 3way Acrylic SLI, before i realized the slots dont line up..

First idea, Bight the bullet buy the Acetal block.. (dont like)

second. Mount the videocards all 3 using PCIE extenders like they are normally mounted. I was doing the planning. I can pul a square aluminum tubewhere the PCIE slots thumb screw down about 3 inches away. Mount the cards like they are in slots. I would still be able to use the DVI ports with out cutting the case in the normal slots..

3rd.. Mount the cards at an angle, to cover the PCIE extenders. Hack up the case and build a bracing for everything..

4th Lay the cards horizontal at the bottom of the case on a mid plate. The PCIE would be kind of visable but covered by the height of the cards.. Both 3 and 4. I would have to hack up the case to allow the DVI ports to connect..

Any thoughts or ideas? I want this to be unique, but I want it to work. The amount of work is not a big deal, but i dont want to start hacking things up and make it look half ass and never get it working.. SO the best idea, Tobe the most unique, look the most modded . and visual be pleasing..


----------



## VSG

Bitspower links?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Ok so on the bottom in my case will dual power supplies I could fit dual 240 UT60's with push fan configuration and then in between have room for cables and tubing.
> So right I am thinking I would have dual 240 UT60's (push config) in the bottom with a 480 Monsta (push config) stuffed up top. What are ideal fans for the Alphacool radiators? I see a lot of people using the Corsair SP and such. But what about the Bitfenix Pro Series? They push out more cfm and are lower dba, but because of this do they have low pressure? Also would those 3 radiators be enough to cool 3 * 290x and a 4770k?


The dual 240s in the bottom is a great idea. That way you can have dual power supllies natively mounted.

For fans, any static pressure fans will do. Corsair fans do a great job, but are really loud.
I bought them cause they were really inexpensive. Just make sure they are static pressure/radiator fans. Performance PCs have sale on fans Silverstone air penetrators and some fan controllers.

Btw: I got a 4930k and 2 Titans on a 480 Monsta and temps are really really good, so it's safe to say that with your configuration, you'll be just fine


----------



## VSG

Ok so the Lamptron handles might not have been as a good an idea as it looked in my head, the spacing is just not enough to drill those handles through the thick aluminum shell on the 900D. Anyone installed casters/wheels on this yet? If so, any recommendations on which ones work best?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Did anyone else see this?
> What NOT to do with a Corsair 900D
> Tiny Tom Logan's comment on this was so freakin' funny


That has to be the ugliest thing I have ever seen done to a 900D


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Add me to the 900D list please. I just purchase an Open Box 900D from Newegg this afternoon along with a third 290x and dual EVGA Super Nova 1000 P2 Power Supplies.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple questions for you guys about water cooling with this case.
> 
> Will this case hold Monsta 80mm radiators? I was wondering if I could put two 280 Monsta's underneath in front of my dual PSU setup and another 480 Monsta on the top. These 3 radiators would use a push
> 
> 
> fan setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a 60mm in p/p. I would highly advise against MoNsTa rads in the bottom of this case, unless you are only putting one set of fans on them, & those are skinny fans, which then defeats the purpose of 80mm rads. This will be dual PSU eventually. this picture is just a mock-up. It should give you an idea of how little tubing & wiring space you will have with even 60mm thick rads. Judging by the lack of space, I would say 140x rads can not fit in the bottom sideways.
Click to expand...

Boss man just thinking out loud here but you might want to remove that fan on the back there next to the PSU. Just me thinking outloud and it will not make that big of a difference on temps with one fan gone.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Boss man just thinking out loud here but you might want to remove that fan on the back there next to the PSU. Just me thinking outloud and it will not make that big of a difference on temps with one fan gone.


I'm probably going to have to remove pretty much all of the rear fans to make space for wiring & tubing. See, I ordered these rads when I thought Riv:BE would be out a month ago. They were literally the only 480 rads in stock. So, I had to make do with what was available. I'm now pissed I spent the money a month ago because new low profile rads have come available since. OwellZ, i'm not made of money, so I have to make do with what I have this time around. I MAY pickup ONE new 480, and try to resell this one for 3/4 of the value, but only if I become extremely pissed with the way things are turning out. With the high speed typhoons i'm using it will likely make next to no difference.


----------



## VSG

Skupples, I feel you are underestimating the space behind your rad there. With my Monsta in push/pullpull with fans on an 8 way splitter as well as an mcp35x on its heatsink, there is still plenty of space for tubing and wiring. In my case, one tubing line will go above the rad but that's worked out well as the aquaero flowmeter will be sitting on top of the bottom rad anyway.


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Did anyone else see this?
> What NOT to do with a Corsair 900D
> Tiny Tom Logan's comment on this was so freakin' funny


Am I seeing this correctly... one loop for CPU, GPU and MOBO?

If so, why... ??


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Skupples, I feel you are underestimating the space behind your rad there. With my Monsta in push/pullpull with fans on an 8 way splitter as well as an mcp35x on its heatsink, there is still plenty of space for tubing and wiring. In my case, one tubing line will go above the rad but that's worked out well as the aquaero flowmeter will be sitting on top of the bottom rad anyway.


idk man, i have 10.5 cm of space with how it is right now, which is literally snug up against the PSU's. & about 1.5 cm clearance to the mid plate.

as to the post above, idk what i'm looking @ but I think my brain just exploded.

The answer to why is because!

ok time to go get rid of thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## VSG

Well then turn around your PSU so it gets air from the push/pull intake fans. That way the PSU won't have any heating issues.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Well then turn around your PSU so it gets air from the push/pull intake fans. That way the PSU won't have any heating issues.


That's not a half bad idea... Can you by any chance link some pics of your 900D basement?


----------



## VSG

I will take some pictures tomorrow. I will probably have to take out the motherboard for some testing before filling in the looploop so there will be some space to use my new macro lens out


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> The dual 240s in the bottom is a great idea. That way you can have dual power supllies natively mounted.
> 
> For fans, any static pressure fans will do. Corsair fans do a great job, but are really loud.
> I bought them cause they were really inexpensive. Just make sure they are static pressure/radiator fans. Performance PCs have sale on fans Silverstone air penetrators and some fan controllers.
> 
> Btw: I got a 4930k and 2 Titans on a 480 Monsta and temps are really really good, so it's safe to say that with your configuration, you'll be just fine


Awesome, I am glad to hear you are having great results with just a 480 monsta! That means I can just make mine one big ass loop with two pumps! Heres my order


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Awesome, I am glad to hear you are having great results with just a 480 monsta! That means I can just make mine one big ass loop with two pumps! Heres my order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good! I You will need something to bury your face in when FSU rolls your Tide.























wish I could find super fine grit sandpaper locally! Best I can find is 800. Hrmm.. I may have to pickup a few of those kits to finish my back plate mod & lap this 3930k... My only fear with lapping the 3930k is getting dust in the IHS hole.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> Am I seeing this correctly... one loop for CPU, GPU and MOBO?
> 
> If so, why... ??


yes, exactly. I don't know if I can show here some links from other forums, but if I can, please tell me. I want to show you this.

It's OC3D and TTL did comment on that guys thread and he wrote "that's the ugliest 900D I've ever seen"

lol, that's a joke. That guy went with 3 loops and he didn't even fit all in a 900D .........

Because he got more money than brain














that guy should give those Titans and the RIVE and I'll be a happy man


----------



## VSG

You got a link to that build log?


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You got a link to that build log?


yep, but it's on a different forum? shall I post it here, or is it forbidden?


----------



## VSG

PM it to me, please. I don't think that would be an issue. Or just let us know the thread title so we can Google it.


----------



## Danisumi

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=58407



Here ya'll go.
You can't see more pictures since you have to be a member, even if you are a member, the only pictures you'll see are the ones I posted before, but you can see all the comments


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Looks good! I *You will need something to bury your face in when FSU rolls your Tide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> wish I could find super fine grit sandpaper locally! Best I can find is 800. Hrmm.. I may have to pickup a few of those kits to finish my back plate mod & lap this 3930k... My only fear with lapping the 3930k is getting dust in the IHS hole.


FSU is just another over rated Notre Dame. The ACC is a weak conference and FSU's schedule is a cake walk. If we get to the BCS and its against them, I won't be worried. Look for me on TV!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=58407
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya'll go.
> You can't see more pictures since you have to be a member, even if you are a member, the only pictures you'll see are the ones I posted before, but you can see all the comments


25 pages of awesomeness


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> FSU is just another over rated Notre Dame. The ACC is a weak conference and FSU's schedule is a cake walk. If we get to the BCS and its against them, I won't be worried. Look for me on TV!!!
> 25 pages of awesomeness












I agree their schedule has been mostly a cake walk, that's why they keep winning by 30+ points per game...


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree their schedule has been mostly a cake walk, that's why they keep winning by 30+ points per game...


Every game should be like that if your leaving your first string in all four quarters and playing some garbage teams. Enough trash talking though, all will be settle in due in time! Bama > The Rest


----------



## skupples

I agree. Enough trash talking. They normally have the third string in by the third quarter.

Anyways, it will be one of the more exciting games of the season. I'm quite bored with the season so far.


----------



## doughsthoughts

anyone have any advice on my video card dilema with the CSQ blocks?

SO far I bought 2 more pcie extenders.. Going to home depot tomorrow to see if I can buysome square aluminum tube and fab up a place for the card tabs.. and something to screw the thumb screws into. To lift up my PCIE cards about 3 inches from the mobo.. Any thoughts? anyone heard of someone doing this? Any advice or forsight? thanks.


----------



## DBaer

Please add me to the list.
Thanks


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> Please add me to the list.
> Thanks


MOAR PICS please


----------



## skupples

I want to know how people rig the stock bottom rad mount so that it's not asymmetric.


----------



## szeged

question - is the bay drive cage removable? or do i have to break out the dremel and get to hacking away?

Want to try to remove the bay slots completely, like the entire front area of the case, and mod in my own fan filter section and aluminum frontplate to match the rest of the front panel. also sticking a 360 rad up there if i can.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> question - is the bay drive cage removable? or do i have to break out the dremel and get to hacking away?
> 
> Want to try to remove the bay slots completely, like the entire front area of the case, and mod in my own fan filter section and aluminum frontplate to match the rest of the front panel. also sticking a 360 rad up there if i can.


from what I can tell it's held in by 6 or 8 rivets. No welds.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> from what I can tell it's held in by 6 or 8 rivets. No welds.


well thats no problem then, off to the garage for me then. gonna try to get a http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_200&products_id=25927 to fit up front







and i never use bay drives so...might as well scrap this.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well thats no problem then, off to the garage for me then. gonna try to get a http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_200&products_id=25927 to fit up front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i never use bay drives so...might as well scrap this.


that should be 100% non issue, can even use the bottom two front fan mounts. Should make it super easy.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> that should be 100% non issue, can even use the bottom two front fan mounts. Should make it super easy.


yeah im hoping i can make it look like the case came like it, basically, imagine if the solid aluminum panel in the front of the case that covers the three existing fan slots went all the way up to the power button. I got some aluminum from work that they were gonna throw out, already got all the tools in the world a welder/fabricator would need







well...except my drill press decided it wanted to die on me...good thing i can probably get a cheapo one for black friday stock that didnt sell out.


----------



## skupples

@Szeged

The only issue may be stability, the drive cage is the main thing that keeps the case from flexing.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah im hoping i can make it look like the case came like it, basically, imagine if the solid aluminum panel in the front of the case that covers the three existing fan slots went all the way up to the power button. I got some aluminum from work that they were gonna throw out, already got all the tools in the world a welder/fabricator would need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well...except my drill press decided it wanted to die on me...good thing i can probably get a cheapo one for black friday stock that didnt sell out.


That be nice. I was thinking is installing a really thin piece of aluminum on the whole front, but never got around to it.

I'm thinking of moving my monsta to the basement and add another 480 60mm rad on top. I wonder how much difference it will make as far as temps go.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> @Szeged
> 
> The only issue may be stability, the drive cage is the main thing that keeps the case from flexing.


i can probably fab something to support the case, i have more aluminum that ill ever need atm, also got some steel scrap i can cut down to size lol







if it goes well i might make a few for freebies for others who wanna get rid of the bay cage.


----------



## Furf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> Please add me to the list.
> Thanks


Yes please more pics on this build.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> @Szeged
> 
> The only issue may be stability, the drive cage is the main thing that keeps the case from flexing.


Yes, I was having wobble issues and was related to the missing thumb screws for the drive cages. Once you start popping rivets, you're gonna have to add reinforcements. unless you don't about stability.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i can probably fab something to support the case, i have more aluminum that ill ever need atm, also got some steel scrap i can cut down to size lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it goes well i might make a few for freebies for others who wanna get rid of the bay cage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yes, I was having wobble issues and was related to the missing thumb screws for the drive cages. Once you start popping rivets, you're gonna have to add reinforcements. unless you don't about stability.


Should be easy enough to make some sort of L bracket & mount it above the rad. Just leave 2-3 inches of clearance above the rad & tac in a home fab bracket.


----------



## szeged

if the sth10 would hurry up and arrive this wouldnt be an issue


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i can probably fab something to support the case, i have more aluminum that ill ever need atm, also got some steel scrap i can cut down to size lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it goes well i might make a few for freebies for others who wanna get rid of the bay cage.


If you make some extras please contact me ASAP. I would love to have one.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> If you make some extras please contact me ASAP. I would love to have one.


will do, drawing out sketches for what im gonna make atm, should be able to go out and fab em soon.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> will do, drawing out sketches for what im gonna make atm, should be able to go out and fab em soon.


AWESOMENESS!!!


----------



## Supacasey

Given the foosbal convo earlier, I'm surprised no one's brought up 'bamas recent game...


----------



## ozzy1925

guys, do we have space left for the tubing to go through one of the top holes inside 900d when we use ut 60 480mm on the top as p/p?
here i try to describe with pictures


----------



## DBaer

Thanks, More pics on the way.


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furf*
> 
> Yes please more pics on this build.


OK, thanks.
Here are more.
What I did was use RGB LEDs to light the case, that way I can have any color I want. For example Red.





Or Green or Blue or anything in between. I tend to like purple

Also if I want to work inside the case I can use bright white as that makes it much easier to see inside a black case with a Black board.


In addition I wanted more airflow through the front panel of the 900D without keeping the front cover removed so I created a graphic of my Baer (or Bear) claws and had them etched through the panel. I then back lit that section with the same RGB LED's so I now have additional input venting through the claws which are lit to match whatever I choose to set in the case.
Here are some examples.




I also did some other mods inside but nothing that adds to the look.
This rig is not fully done but besides the 900D it has:
a Rampage IV Black Edition Mobo
an i7 4930k
32 Gb Corsair Dominator Platinum
An H100i CPU cooler
An AX 1200i PSU
2 Ea Samsung SSD 256 Gb 840 Pros in RAID 0
A 1 Tb WD Raptor for initial storage
A pair of EVGA GTX 780Ti GPUs in SLI
And when I am done the GPU's will run three Dell Ultrasharp monitors in surround at 5760 X 1200

So far I am happy with it


----------



## Supacasey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> guys, do we have space left for the tubing to go through one of the top holes inside 900d when we use ut 60 480mm on the top as p/p?
> here i try to describe with pictures


Yes, but barely, and you'll have to use a 90 degree adapter like so.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> Yes, but barely, and you'll have to use a 90 degree adapter like so.


as i see from the pictures there used 2 fittings:
1x Rotary 90 Degree:

1xDual Rotary 45-Degree Compression Fitting

am i correct?


----------



## Supacasey

Yup.


----------



## Aftermath2006

So since coldzero is closed till January i am going to attempt to make my own mid-plate for my 900d what is the best material to use and does anyone happen to have any dimensions any help would be great

thanks


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> So since coldzero is closed till January i am going to attempt to make my own mid-plate for my 900d what is the best material to use and does anyone happen to have any dimensions any help would be great
> 
> thanks


acrylic is a common one, aluminum ive seen used as well. Maybe try something like that? I might make a 10mm thick smoked acrylic one with some patterns cut into it for a red led to shine through.


----------



## anticommon

How much did those RGB led's run you? I wouldn't mind something like that in my 750D that's coming in.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> So since coldzero is closed till January i am going to attempt to make my own mid-plate for my 900d what is the best material to use and does anyone happen to have any dimensions any help would be great
> 
> thanks




this may help you.


----------



## szeged

Anyone manage to shove a 480 monsta in the bottom of a 900D?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Anyone manage to shove a 480 monsta in the bottom of a 900D?


It will fit but it is tight


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> It will fit but it is tight


thats what she..................

k ty







getting a monsta in and some ap-15s for the 900D this week most likely lol.

btw im assuming thats with only push or pull, not push pull?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> It will fit but it is tight
> 
> 
> 
> thats what she..................
> 
> k ty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting a monsta in and some ap-15s for the 900D this week most likely lol.
> 
> btw im assuming thats with only push or pull, not push pull?
Click to expand...

Push only and reverse your PSU so it pulls air in on the other side


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Push only and reverse your PSU so it pulls air in on the other side


cool thanks, already got the psu pullin in from the other side


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Anyone manage to shove a 480 monsta in the bottom of a 900D?


I have, and forgot that I owed Skupples a picture of the same. Got 7 fans on it with the PSU occupying slot 8.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I have, and forgot that I owed Skupples a picture of the same. Got 7 fans on it with the PSU occupying slot 8.


ah cool, thats what i was planning on doing lol.


----------



## VSG

Weren't you planning to sell the 900D for an STH10?

In other news, I have now purchased 7 different PWM splitters to try out compatibility with the Corsair PWM SP120s


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Weren't you planning to sell the 900D for an STH10?
> 
> In other news, I have now purchased 7 different PWM splitters to try out compatibility with the Corsair PWM SP120s


keeping the 900D and getting a sth10 for a new build


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> How much did those RGB led's run you? I wouldn't mind something like that in my 750D that's coming in.


The Sylvania Mosiac, is the basic unit I used http://www.amazon.com/Sylvania-Mosaic-Flexible-LED-Light/dp/B00AAVLDOQ/ref=sr_1_303?ie=UTF8&qid=1386124940&sr=8-303&keywords=RGB+LED
It sells for under $40. I also added some extra 2 Ft RGB strips. If you go to Amazon.com and just search RGB LED you will find all kinds of stuf, extension cables, connectors, Etc. I think he entire set up cost me about $65 and I have connectors and y splitter cables left over. You can then either decide to plug the LED array into the wall separately or splice the 12V line into one of your 12V branches from your PSU. My entire array draws 24 Wts when set on bright white light and less than that when using any other color.


----------



## JMCB

I just purchased the 900D but I have a question - do the fans that come with it come with the color styled rings, like the AIR Series?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181027


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> I just purchased the 900D but I have a question - do the fans that come with it come with the color styled rings, like the AIR Series?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181027


no they dont, what you see is what you get =\


----------



## JMCB

Boo! Oh well, I'll have to order some more next paycheck (already have four from my current build).


----------



## RAFFY

Received my 900D this morning from Fedex at 7:45am. I wasn't able to open the box as I had to get to work. But holy mother of god is the box HUGE! I wasn't sure if I ordered a computer case or a bomb shelter. The Fedex guy even called and was like "Yo man you home? I got this heavy package and I don't want to carry it up stairs if you ain't there." Now I'm just waiting for my water cooling parts to arrive!


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> I just purchased the 900D but I have a question - do the fans that come with it come with the color styled rings, like the AIR Series?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181027


No, the AF series is different and in fact the LED versions are different fans from the non LED versions. The LED versions have lesser bearings and a slightly faster rotation speed. I am using both in different locations and I do not detect any difference in sound however, they are all quite quiet. To be clear, the fans that come with the case do not accept the color rings without doing some modding to the rings.


----------



## ozzy1925

can we install 120mm fan at the back of the 900d as an exhaust fan or only 140mm?


----------



## clone38

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> can we install 120mm fan at the back of the 900d as an exhaust fan or only 140mm?


Yes you can.


----------



## soulreaper05

My new 900D sitting next to my Rosewill Thor v.2 that it will assimillate this weekend...


----------



## AKA1

Here is my 750D

http://i.imgur.com/8stg3jS.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/Ib004JZ.jpg

Just waiting for my replacement h100i and do a little more cable management


----------



## VSG

How does the 750 have its own club but the 900D does not?


----------



## AKA1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> How does the 750 have its own club but the 900D does not?


IDK, maybe you could start one, that is one big case. way to much case for me and i have 5 hard drives and a ssd


----------



## VSG

I was just kidding man, nice to see another Houstonian in here.


----------



## montyman03

Just got my 900D in(coming from a HAF X) and wanted to pick some brains about a fan controller. I'll have 10 of the Corsair SP120 HP fans in the case, and I'd like to use something that doesn't require the use of a drive bay and can be hidden in the lower part of the case. Planning on only having a CD drive in the front and doing the stealth mod to keep that hidden. Any suggestions?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *montyman03*
> 
> Just got my 900D in(coming from a HAF X) and wanted to pick some brains about a fan controller. I'll have 10 of the Corsair SP120 HP fans in the case, and I'd like to use something that doesn't require the use of a drive bay and can be hidden in the lower part of the case. Planning on only having a CD drive in the front and doing the stealth mod to keep that hidden. Any suggestions?


You can mount a drive bay fan controller pretty much anywhere on the 900D, there are also some that mount on the pci slots, so you can hook up a bunch of fans to that and hide it behind the mobo tray.

Also corsair sells the 650D fan controller separate, you can hide that anywhere.

Hope this helps.

I mounted my bluray burner, and led controller on the basement. Just removed the lower hdd cage.


----------



## skupples

Can definitely fit a 360 in the front. The specific one i'm using has big nipples, so i'll have to cut a notch out of the bottom of the drive bay. If you got one of those new EK low profile rads it would fit with no issues. I'll only be pushing from the outside due to the format of this rad that i'm recycling.

I'll post a pic after work.


----------



## montyman03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You can mount a drive bay fan controller pretty much anywhere on the 900D, there are also some that mount on the pci slots, so you can hook up a bunch of fans to that and hide it behind the mobo tray.
> 
> Also corsair sells the 650D fan controller separate, you can hide that anywhere.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> I mounted my bluray burner, and led controller on the basement. Just removed the lower hdd cage.


I appreciate the help and info. Might just stick with a good knob controller and throw it in the bottom of the case, that 650D controller looks pretty cheap. Will have to wait for my replacement case first tho, as I just discovered this nice surprise after un-boxing today..


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *montyman03*
> 
> I appreciate the help and info. Might just stick with a good knob controller and throw it in the bottom of the case, that 650D controller looks pretty cheap. Will have to wait for my replacement case first tho, as I just discovered this nice surprise after un-boxing today..


Damn that sucks too since its on the actually chassis. My open box came in better condition lol.


----------



## montyman03

I know right. If it had just been on the back I could have lived with that. But there is no way I can have that looking at me every day.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *montyman03*
> 
> I know right. If it had just been on the back I could have lived with that. But there is no way I can have that looking at me every day.


Not even then my friend. You paid very good money for this case brand new. It should come in perfect condition. My open box case has one tiny scratch on the top but I'm going to touch that up before I powder coat it.


----------



## skupples

Has anyone else come across the 900D motherboard panel being warped? I can literally pop it back & forth it's so warped. hopefully it's just because I have the case complete bare, back panel removed.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Has anyone else come across the 900D motherboard panel being warped? I can literally pop it back & forth it's so warped. hopefully it's just because I have the case complete bare, back panel removed.


i think because its so thin with no reinforcement on it, does it do it when you got your mobo in it?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i think because its so thin with no reinforcement on it, does it do it when you got your mobo in it?


Haven't stuck a mobo in it yet. Just noticed it while cutting up the front panel & drive bays to fit a not so low profile EK coolstream 360.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Haven't stuck a mobo in it yet. Just noticed it while cutting up the front panel & drive bays to fit a not so low profile EK coolstream 360.


ah, well you can always try to make a support bracket for it if it causes any problems lol.

gonna start work on modding the mobo tray to be removable, will have all the pics in my build log in my sig. hopefully i dont just end up ruining the 900D







ill have to weld it back into place if i do lol.


----------



## DBaer

There was no warpage on mine. I however did not do any mods on the back so I never removed and of the supporting structures.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> There was no warpage on mine. I however did not do any mods on the back so I never removed and of the supporting structures.


I can't seem to remember, but i'm almost positive now that the plate it's self does screw into the back panel.


----------



## onevoicewild

The Metallica Build Complete - Plus 3rd place In Asus world wide Rush for Gold case Mod contest.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/zxxu.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/43/rc3f.png/


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> The Metallica Build Complete - Plus 3rd place In Asus world wide Rush for Gold case Mod contest.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/zxxu.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/43/rc3f.png/


nice, grats! should have been first if you ask me, big metallica fan here


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Has anyone else come across the 900D motherboard panel being warped? I can literally pop it back & forth it's so warped. hopefully it's just because I have the case complete bare, back panel removed.


I would think once the motherboard is attached that would add quite a bit of rigidity.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nice, grats! should have been first if you ask me, big metallica fan here


TO WHOM THE CASE TOLL!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I would think once the motherboard is attached that would add quite a bit of rigidity.
> TO WHOM THE CASE TOLL!!


I went back & actually looked @ it. The mobo tray screws into the back panel in 3 locations. That alone should restore proper rigidity.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








IT FITS! (after some cutting) any "slim" style rad w/o the giant nipples would fit just fine. May not line up with the stock screw holes though.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I went back & actually looked @ it. The mobo tray screws into the back panel in 3 locations. That alone should restore proper rigidity.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT FITS! (after some cutting) any "slim" style rad w/o the giant nipples would fit just fine. May not line up with the stock screw holes though.


Stop it damn it your making me jealous! The first part of my water cool build gets here tomorrow but guess what no GPU water blocks for weeks


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Stop it damn it your making me jealous! The first part of my water cool build gets here tomorrow but guess what no GPU water blocks for weeks


I know that feeling. I waited on my motherboard for almost two months. I now finally have 99% of everything I need to get it done.










one of the reporters @ the FSU quarterback presser asked "do you know if the woman had any affiliation with Alabama?" the whole crowd started lol'ing including the family lawyer. It's just such a strange question, Alabama doesn't have a Heisman contender this year, & they NEVER played each other. Sooooo ?!!?!?!?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I know that feeling. I waited on my motherboard for almost two months. I now finally have 99% of everything I need to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the reporters @ the FSU quarterback presser asked "do you know if the woman had any affiliation with Alabama?" the whole crowd started lol'ing including the family lawyer. It's just such a strange question, Alabama doesn't have a Heisman contender this year, & they NEVER played each other. Sooooo ?!!?!?!?


We never has Heisman contenders because we never have one player who does it all. I'm not saying anything against that but we never have a Cam Newton or Winston. With that being said I really hope Manzell doesn't win the Heisman. I'd rather see it go to Winston.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> We never has Heisman contenders because we never have one player who does it all. I'm not saying anything against that but we never have a Cam Newton or Winston. With that being said I really hope Manzell doesn't win the Heisman. I'd rather see it go to Winston.


He's a red shirt frosh i mean c'mon. Heisman should be reserved for juniors/seniors.


----------



## Osea23

Hey guys, instead of making a new thread, I was hoping to get more info about the 650D. Can someone measure how much space is behind the motherboard tray for cable management?


----------



## montyman03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> Hey guys, instead of making a new thread, I was hoping to get more info about the 650D. Can someone measure how much space is behind the motherboard tray for cable management?


Here you go

http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/corsair_obsidian_650d_review,7.html

Looks to be around .7 inches.


----------



## Xcelsior

What is the best way to take the side vent panels off the 900D? I feel like corsair used loctite to put them in there...I can't get them out even with a screw driver and pilers.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcelsior*
> 
> What is the best way to take the side vent panels off the 900D? I feel like corsair used loctite to put them in there...I can't get them out even with a screw driver and pilers.


the small panels at the bottom of the sides? are you talking about the solid metal piece? or the flip down part completely?


----------



## Xcelsior

Just the metal pieces, so I can use the ventilation.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcelsior*
> 
> Just the metal pieces, so I can use the ventilation.


its been months since i took mine off, but i remember it being pretty painless, i think it was just a few screws and it fell right off?


----------



## Xcelsior

I thought it was going to be painless, but these just won't budge at all. I'm afraid I'll strip it if I try any more. I guess I'll try some WD40 to loosen it a bit.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcelsior*
> 
> I thought it was going to be painless, but these just won't budge at all. I'm afraid I'll strip it if I try any more. I guess I'll try some WD40 to loosen it a bit.


wow thats really weird lol, i remember getting mine off in like 15 seconds lol. Someone at corsair must have gotten overzealous on tightening after getting complains of the screws being too loose


----------



## Osea23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *montyman03*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/corsair_obsidian_650d_review,7.html
> 
> Looks to be around .7 inches.


Thanks! Somehow I didn't see that when I googled it.


----------



## Xcelsior

Finally got it, but there is no way power tools should be required









Got 15 of the 16 screws out with the drill, but had to use a bit to collapse the last one because it got stripped.

Also, I'm requesting admittance into the club.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> He's a red shirt frosh i mean c'mon. Heisman should be reserved for juniors/seniors.


So whats wrong with that? He's put the team on his back and led them to victories. Without him as QB that team wouldn't have had such an easy season. He is their difference maker.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcelsior*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got it, but there is no way power tools should be required
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got 15 of the 16 screws out with the drill, but had to use a bit to collapse the last one because it got stripped.
> 
> Also, I'm requesting admittance into the club.


Man up power tools are fun! So its 16 screws for each side? That means i need to remove 32 screws to let my rads breath!


----------



## VSG

So how does one mount just fans to the bottom right of the 900D? I am trying to mount the stock 120/140 fans on that side and there isn't anything to screw into. Do I need washers/nuts?


----------



## Banedox

Hey everyone check out my build log!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1446083/build-log-revitalized-x58-into-the-red-updated12-6-2013

Just got my 900D painted at the shop I work in, at least the base Chassis.


----------



## Xcelsior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> So whats wrong with that? He's put the team on his back and led them to victories. Without him as QB that team wouldn't have had such an easy season. He is their difference maker.
> Man up power tools are fun! So its 16 screws for each side? That means i need to remove 32 screws to let my rads breath!


No just 8 per side luckily


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcelsior*
> 
> No just 8 per side luckily


Awesome! But unfortunately for me the UPS truck my order from Frozen CPU was on was involved in some sort of incident and has now been delayed another 24 hours. Can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## onevoicewild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So how does one mount just fans to the bottom right of the 900D? I am trying to mount the stock 120/140 fans on that side and there isn't anything to screw into. Do I need washers/nuts?


If the fans are on the inside of the radiator mounting brackets, you should be able to use the normal fan screws. There should be removable rad mounting rails at the top and bottom?

It should look like this if the brackets are in place.


----------



## VSG

Ya, there are those brackets all right but nothing to hold them in place. The stock fans aren't threaded, neither is the bracket so unless I am missing something I will need nuts to hold the screws in place.


----------



## soulreaper05

The brackets are held in place by sliding onto clips and one screw holds the bracket on the clips. There are coarse threaded auto tapping fan screws that will cut into the plastic of the fans to hold them in place, no nuts needed! And your case comes with like 20 of them!


----------



## VSG

I know what you are saying, it works with my retail purchased AF/SP fans but the provided case fans are not being screwed in at all.

Also, in my earlier post "nothing to hold them in place" was referring to the fans and not the brackets themselves. Sorry


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So how does one mount just fans to the bottom right of the 900D? I am trying to mount the stock 120/140 fans on that side and there isn't anything to screw into. Do I need washers/nuts?


There is a fan mount rack in the back that is not obvious. You have to remove it and place it either in the back or the front where ever you want to use it. I found it by reading a review.
http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/corsair-900d-super-tower/5/
No doubt the weakest part of the 900D is the (so called) manual.


----------



## VSG

Are you talking about the two racks that go to the bottom left? If so, I figured that part out and have an alphacool monsta in there









I was referring to the other side where the racks/rails come preinstalled. For some reason, the stock fans just don't like being held there by any screw I got (quite a few different ones too). I was hoping to have the stock fans there as exhaust while the rad on the other end is in intake.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Are you talking about the two racks that go to the bottom left? If so, I figured that part out and have an alphacool monsta in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to the other side where the racks/rails come preinstalled. For some reason, the stock fans just don't like being held there by any screw I got (quite a few different ones too). I was hoping to have the stock fans there as exhaust while the rad on the other end is in intake.


You have a monsta mounted underneath the drive bays? Post some pictures please! Right now my current rad setup will be a 480monsta on top with two 240 UT60's in the PSU bay.


----------



## onevoicewild

Greggeg - I got what your saying. I'm not sure why the screws aren't biting into the fans, but if they aren't I would take 1fan to a hardware store and find a match. You could use a screw and nut but it would be a big pain to take in and out. Find the right screws or get different fan's. Sorry it took so long to get you a good answer. everyone is in and out of here and it caused a little confusion. Cheers mate!


----------



## caenlen

My buddy's wife just him a 900D for their 10 year wedding anniversary, so glad I saw this topic bumped. Going to tell him about it asap. He should get it in the mail next week, he is pumped. haha xD


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> My buddy's wife just him a 900D for their 10 year wedding anniversary, so glad I saw this topic bumped. Going to tell him about it asap. He should get it in the mail next week, he is pumped. haha xD


Now that is a good wife!


----------



## azture

Hey guys I own an 800D. Quick question, is it possible to fit a Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 360 in the top of an 800D with just Pull config? I've measured my case with my mobo in and it seems like it will fit, although it's incredibly close and I don't want to buy it and find out it won't fit haha.

Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 360, the 80mm thick radiator
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/360mm-alphacool-nexxxos-monsta-radiator
My fans are 25mm thick corsair SP

Thanks







I tried searching around for an answer to no avail so any help would be appreciated.

Included some pics of my 800D, I don't like the fluid color it was darker than I thought, so I'll get some real pics once I add the new rad and replace that rubbish xspc bay / rez lol. I'm also removing that rear rad, it's to tight back there I'm not really feeling it anymore.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Are you talking about the two racks that go to the bottom left? If so, I figured that part out and have an alphacool monsta in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to the other side where the racks/rails come preinstalled. For some reason, the stock fans just don't like being held there by any screw I got (quite a few different ones too). I was hoping to have the stock fans there as exhaust while the rad on the other end is in intake.


Just get wing nuts & washers. =D


----------



## VSG

Ya, that's what I was thinking of also









Are the long fan screws that Corsair provides with their cases an M4 or a 6-32?


----------



## onevoicewild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ya, that's what I was thinking of also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the long fan screws that Corsair provides with their cases an M4 or a 6-32?


One other option is just Buy a tap and tap them to the size you want. I do this on a lot of stuff. Then you can use Allen head bolts. I don't know why I like it so much, but I just love taping the holes, It makes it so easy to work on later. If you have a decent cheap tool or hardware it cost $ 15.00 max for 1 tap and the chuck to hold it.


----------



## RiseAboveFear

Hi Guys,

Just browsing the corsair site, was looking at getting the 900d. however, as I have an XL ATX board ( gigabyte G1 sniper 5) I noted that on the site, it says that the 900d is listed for every other format of MB but doesn't mention XL atx. One would assume that since the 750d does, that the 900d would however you never know.

In other words, does the 900d support XL atx boards, and has anyone here actually got on in their 900d? I have contacted corsair about it also, and told them to clarify it ont he site!

Thanks guys, rep for a solid reponse.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiseAboveFear*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just browsing the corsair site, was looking at getting the 900d. however, as I have an XL ATX board ( gigabyte G1 sniper 5) I noted that on the site, it says that the 900d is listed for every other format of MB but doesn't mention XL atx. One would assume that since the 750d does, that the 900d would however you never know.
> 
> In other words, does the 900d support XL atx boards, and has anyone here actually got on in their 900d? I have contacted corsair about it also, and told them to clarify it ont he site!
> 
> Thanks guys, rep for a solid reponse.


It indeed does support XL ATX, Back when my RIVE wasnt in three pieces, i fit it in the 900D with no problems.


----------



## skupples

Is RIVE XL-ATX? I know the BE is the exact same size as my z-77 board.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Is RIVE XL-ATX? I know the BE is the exact same size as my z-77 board.


I think is E-ATX, meaning wider. XL ATX are supposed to be Taller. I could be wrong, but that's what I understood the difference was.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I think is E-ATX, meaning wider. XL ATX are supposed to be Taller. I could be wrong, but that's what I understood the difference was.


Yeah E-ATX are wider, where XL-ATX is wider and longer mainly for quad graphics card support...


----------



## Acknown3

Hey guys, what types of 5.25 to 3.5 bay adapters would you suggest? I purchased these but they were bent and I couldn't get them to fit. Is the Orico any good?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acknown3*
> 
> Hey guys, what types of 5.25 to 3.5 bay adapters would you suggest? I purchased these but they were bent and I couldn't get them to fit. Is the Orico any good?


Why do you mean by bent I have a set with a the Corsair 3.5 SSD adapter for my drives....


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acknown3*
> 
> Hey guys, what types of 5.25 to 3.5 bay adapters would you suggest? I purchased these but they were bent and I couldn't get them to fit. Is the Orico any good?


Check out Corsairs website. There is a section for case parts and you can probably find some nice brackets in there for under $10.


----------



## Pierre3400

A shot in the dark here...

Would anyone happen to have a Corsair 800D drawn up in 3d? Solidworks? Inventor?


----------



## ozzy1925

big brother arrived 2days ago


----------



## onevoicewild

Corsair Hording in not only allowed around here, It is encouraged!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierre3400*
> 
> A shot in the dark here...
> 
> Would anyone happen to have a Corsair 800D drawn up in 3d? Solidworks? Inventor?


I feel like this question gets asked @ least once a month.

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=7534e5eb5af05e0cb5526f0a6c9a16b3

this is the closest thing we have found from what i understand, not 100% accurate.


----------



## _REAPER_

I leave AFG on the 17th I will have a new build log up soon


----------



## Oupavoc

Looking awesome everyone


----------



## Banedox

So i need info on how many 5.25 bays will be blocked by a UT60 480 rad in push/pull?

Forgot Case... 900d..


----------



## VSG

Assuming the 900D, then 1.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> So i need info on how many 5.25 bays will be blocked by a UT60 480 rad in push/pull?
> 
> Forgot Case... 900d..


You will have no room in the bottom for the stock HDD racks with p/p 60mm rad.




well, maybe have room if you turn it sideways & wedge it in there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I leave AFG on the 17th I will have a new build log up soon


We are looking forward to your return & build.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Any of you 900D owners can help me?








http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1450627


----------



## Banedox

How I just mounted my pump and res in my 900d, also not the paint job =P


----------



## _REAPER_

I just had a 880mm res delivered I cannot wait to get this thing in my 900D the one I had before is too small.. LOL


----------



## Anti Hero

Hey guys. Is there no 850d club thread? I noticed that it's not included in the title of this thread and I can't seem to locate a dedicated thread.


----------



## mikemartinco

thought i would share this with you guys if nobody did already....

this matches the brushed aluminum finish on a 650d perfectly if anyone is interested...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999171


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You will have no room in the bottom for the stock HDD racks with p/p 60mm rad.


5 1/4, not 3 1/2 bays.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I just had a *880mm res* delivered I cannot wait to get this thing in my 900D the one I had before is too small.. LOL


WOW that's big (34inches) where you putting it? haha


----------



## szeged

880mm res what in the hell lol....

i need one.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 5 1/4, not 3 1/2 bays.


Derp then the answer is 1 at most if on 120 scale, and that would probably only affect opticals


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> WOW that's big (34inches) where you putting it? haha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 880mm res what in the hell lol....
> 
> i need one.


Pretty sure he was referring to the Aqualis 880ml reservoir.


----------



## AtomX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I just had a 880mm res delivered I cannot wait to get this thing in my 900D the one I had before is too small.. LOL










nice and clear good job


----------



## Kitler

Is there a trick for removing/putting on the top panel on the 900D?

It is my only gripe about the 900D so far.


----------



## VSG

There is a tab in the middle towards the window, look up videos on YouTube.


----------



## ozzy1925

how do you guys clean the plexi window on the 900d without scratching the plexi?I mean spider web scratches


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> how do you guys clean the plexi window on the 900d without scratching the plexi?I mean spider web scratches


You can get rid of small tiny scratches with wax. Go to autozone, walmart, or whatever is nearby that sells polishing wax.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You can get rid of small tiny scratches with wax. Go to autozone, walmart, or whatever is nearby that sells polishing wax.


i am searching the all plastic scratch removers and saw this:
http://www.amazon.com/Meguiars-PlastX-Plastic-Cleaner-Polish/dp/B0000AY3SR
and going to apply it with microfiber applicator pad
http://www.meguiars.com/en/automotive/products/x3080-even-coattrade-microfiber-applicator-pads/
Do you think they will do the magic?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i am searching the all plastic scratch removers and saw this:
> http://www.amazon.com/Meguiars-PlastX-Plastic-Cleaner-Polish/dp/B0000AY3SR
> and going to apply it with microfiber applicator pad
> http://www.meguiars.com/en/automotive/products/x3080-even-coattrade-microfiber-applicator-pads/
> Do you think they will do the magic?


yep, that's exactly what i recommend!


----------



## soulwrath

Question guys, i have the 800D case, and i was wondering if there was a way to cut the current acrylic panel to expand its visibility of the inside parts or do i need to buy a new side panel ?


----------



## ozzy1925

btw the 900d window panel is lexan or plexiglass?


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> btw the 900d window panel is lexan or plexiglass?


Pretty sure it's just tinted plexi. Would be fun to do a full acrylic window but just dreaming.


----------



## skupples

Sigh, iv'e ran into an issue with my 900D. I'm trying to find a way to pipe the final connection from the top 60MM p/p rad to my bay res w/o taking the tube all the way across the case. I have tried running between the rad & the mobo, but the space is too small. Iv'e also tried running behind the motherboard tray, but due to the rad size in p/p the ports & holes don't match up. The other option was to flip the rad around, but due to tight quarters it didn't fit. My only options left (I believe) are to bore a hole in the top of the res, get a dip tube, & call it a day, or run one set of fans on the top of the case, which would mean no dust filtration.

Any suggestions?


----------



## soulreaper05

For mine, I put a 90 degree compression fitting on the rad with an in line 90 degree fitting that runs the line through the motherboard tray and then comes back in to hook up to my bay res.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulreaper05*
> 
> For mine, I put a 90 degree compression fitting on the rad with an in line 90 degree fitting that runs the line through the motherboard tray and then comes back in to hook up to my bay res.


With a 60mm in push/pull all fans on the inside? The issue i'm running into doing that is that a rotary fitting is too deep to match up with the port, & a non rotary fitting doesn't lock in to face the right way.


----------



## soulreaper05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *soulreaper05*
> 
> For mine, I put a 90 degree compression fitting on the rad with an in line 90 degree fitting that runs the line through the motherboard tray and then comes back in to hook up to my bay res.
> 
> 
> 
> With a 60mm in push/pull all fans on the inside? The issue i'm running into doing that is that a rotary fitting is too deep to match up with the port, & a non rotary fitting doesn't lock in to face the right way.
Click to expand...

I only have my fans in pull...


----------



## Supacasey

I ran into the same problem with my current build, and have the solution in this post.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1441908/build-log-white-russian-900d-780-hc-classy-sli-delidded-3770k/10#post_21308164


----------



## Supacasey

ohh wait, it's 60mm as well as p/p? yeah I think that's too much for the 900d to handle.

brain fart, I was thinking of 80mm rads, what I posted could work.


----------



## RAFFY

So I finally got around to actually checking out my open box 900D I bought on black Friday from Newegg. Well it turns out that the side panel with the acrylic doesn't sit properly. Because of this it slightly overlaps the bottom compartment panel. Check out the pictures below. Is there any easy fix? Am I missing something? With it being open box I didn't receive the owners manual so I'm not sure if maybe I'm missing something. Any help would be great!

*Top left corner skewed*








*Top left corner again*








*Bottom Left side (Panel Overlaps)*








*Corner shot side off*

























*Opposite side panel shot*








*Opposite side panel (No overlap)*


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> So I finally got around to actually checking out my open box 900D I bought on black Friday from Newegg. Well it turns out that the side panel with the acrylic doesn't sit properly. Because of this it slightly overlaps the bottom compartment panel. Check out the pictures below. Is there any easy fix? Am I missing something? With it being open box I didn't receive the owners manual so I'm not sure if maybe I'm missing something. Any help would be great!


Well first I don't know how you hosted your pictures in your post but I can't see anything from them due to their res. Secondly I don't see anything wrong with that top left corner. I appears to sit just like mine. As far as the overlapping I honestly can't tell from your picture. You might want to check the actual bottom doors hinges though. I know we had some people recieve theirs at launch with bent hinges. Just go check the [MC/Corsair] Corsair 900D "Godzilla" unveiled thread for better answers. This threads more generalized for the entire Obsidian lines.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> ohh wait, it's 60mm as well as p/p? yeah I think that's too much for the 900d to handle.
> 
> brain fart, I was thinking of 80mm rads, what I posted could work.


thanks for the ideas. The motherboard is what's in the way of getting a fitting in there like that. The riv:BE has a heat pipe right there in that damn spot. I may have to put the pull fans on top of the case.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Well first I don't know how you hosted your pictures in your post but I can't see anything from them due to their res. Secondly I don't see anything wrong with that top left corner. I appears to sit just like mine. As far as the overlapping I honestly can't tell from your picture. You might want to check the actual bottom doors hinges though. I know we had some people recieve theirs at launch with bent hinges. Just go check the [MC/Corsair] Corsair 900D "Godzilla" unveiled thread for better answers. This threads more generalized for the entire Obsidian lines.


You should be able to see them their hosted on OCN. If you look at the top left corner you can see where the panel doesn't sit flush with the corner but is actually lower.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> So I finally got around to actually checking out my open box 900D I bought on black Friday from Newegg. Well it turns out that the side panel with the acrylic doesn't sit properly. Because of this it slightly overlaps the bottom compartment panel. Check out the pictures below. Is there any easy fix? Am I missing something? With it being open box I didn't receive the owners manual so I'm not sure if maybe I'm missing something. Any help would be great!
> 
> *Top left corner skewed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Top left corner again*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bottom Left side (Panel Overlaps)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Corner shot side off*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Opposite side panel shot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Opposite side panel (No overlap)*


Same happened to mine after water cooling and a few trips to and from my workplace. One of the rubber feet cam off and caused that, after replacein the rubber feet, the panels remained misaligned, my fix was:

Loosen all screws without removing them, straighten the panels and realign the case. For this you gotta make sure the case has all four rubber feet, and is on a level surface. Also make sure all the thumb screws for the HDD cages are installed and they add rigidity to the case.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Same happened to mine after water cooling and a few trips to and from my workplace. One of the rubber feet cam off and caused that, after replacein the rubber feet, the panels remained misalingned, my fix was:
> 
> Loosen all screws without removing them, straighten the panels and case off and realigned the case. For this you gotta make sure the case has all four rubber feet, and is on a level surface. Also make sure all the thumb screws for the HDD cages are installed and they add rigidity to the case.


I'll try this tomorrow night after work and report back.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I'll try this tomorrow night after work and report back.


Geez, just noticed my horrible grammar. I was on my phone and wasn't paying too much attention.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Geez, just noticed my horrible grammar. I was on my phone and wasn't paying too much attention.


Lol you think your grammar is horrible? You see some of the emails I get for the websites I manage at work. I swear some people are on crack when they write to me. "How I put shirt to cart buy?" I literally get emails like this.


----------



## skupples

900D's #1 issue, out of oh so many that I have ran into is it's structural rigidity is absolute garbage. Seems they took shortcuts to provide rigidity, which just erks me. They Corsair George or w/e his name is had to know people buying it to watercool(a huge % of the marketing was watercooling, the unveil was watercooled) would end up pulling out ALL of the drive bays. OH, and if you run into things not fitting into the 5.25 bays, it's not your device, it's the case.

OK,

/endrant.

Was a fun case to watercool in, but after dealing with it I think it should retail closer to 250$ not 350$.

btw

almost done!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 900D's #1 issue, out of oh so many that I have ran into is it's structural rigidity is absolute garbage. Seems they took shortcuts to provide rigidity, which just erks me. They Corsair George or w/e his name is had to know people buying it to watercool(a huge % of the marketing was watercooling, the unveil was watercooled) would end up pulling out ALL of the drive bays. OH, and if you run into things not fitting into the 5.25 bays, it's not your device, it's the case.
> 
> OK,
> 
> /endrant.
> 
> Was a fun case to watercool in, but after dealing with it I think it should retail closer to 250$ not 350$.
> 
> btw
> 
> almost done!


I'm really liking the copper, can't wait to try it myself.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Lol you think your grammar is horrible? You see some of the emails I get for the websites I manage at work. I swear some people are on crack when they write to me. "How I put shirt to cart buy?" I literally get emails like this.


Yeah, I've seen some bad grammar from college graduates. Sometimes people just don't care and are lazy to include proper punctuation.


----------



## skupples

My grammar begins to slip as I grow weary each night.

The copper does look good! Though, nickel would still look better with this particular setup.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> My grammar begins to slip as I grow weary each night.
> 
> The copper does look good! Though, nickel would still look better with this particular setup.


Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't nickel break down faster than copper or am I thinking aluminum? I'm indifferent on the full copper blocks though as the acrylic or acetal just looks better. Now the guys who do the copper pipe bending have quite impressive tube work which I feel is also far more rigid than acrylic tubes.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't nickel break down faster than copper or am I thinking aluminum? I'm indifferent on the full copper blocks though as the acrylic or acetal just looks better. Now the guys who do the copper pipe bending have quite impressive tube work which I feel is also far more rigid than acrylic tubes.


No, nickel is supposed to not oxidize as quickly as copper. But EK Nickel plating seems to be walking on shaky ground. Nickel, can be polished or cleaned with some sort of wax and you're good to go. Same goes for copper, but just looks really nasty if not maintained properly. Oxidation won't affect performance, but severe cases chipped nickel plating can restrict flow.

My month old EK Nickel blocks have corrosion and are flaking on the corroded area. Not something I want. I can deal with oxidation, but not flaking.

There are pros and cons to both, neither of them is perfect, so choose what best works for you. If you really want nickel, I personally wouldn't recommend EK.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 900D's #1 issue, out of oh so many that I have ran into is it's structural rigidity is absolute garbage. Seems they took shortcuts to provide rigidity, which just erks me. They Corsair George or w/e his name is had to know people buying it to watercool(a huge % of the marketing was watercooling, the unveil was watercooled) would end up pulling out ALL of the drive bays. OH, and if you run into things not fitting into the 5.25 bays, it's not your device, it's the case.
> 
> OK,
> 
> /endrant.
> 
> Was a fun case to watercool in, but after dealing with it I think it should retail closer to 250$ not 350$.
> 
> btw
> 
> almost done!


Which is exactly why i picked it up for 250$ lol


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> No, nickel is supposed to not oxidize as quickly as copper. But EK Nickel plating seems to be walking on shaky ground. Nickel, can be polished or cleaned with some sort of wax and you're good to go. Same goes for copper, but just looks really nasty if not maintained properly. Oxidation won't affect performance, but severe cases chipped nickel plating can restrict flow.
> 
> My month old EK Nickel blocks have corrosion and are flaking on the corroded area. Not something I want. I can deal with oxidation, but not flaking.
> 
> There are pros and cons to both, neither of them is perfect, so choose what best works for you. If you really want nickel, I personally wouldn't recommend EK.


What blocks do you have cause EK was supposed to fix that problem like 6 month ago...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> What blocks do you have cause EK was supposed to fix that problem like 6 month ago...


I got 2 FC Titan Nickel blocks and a Nickel CPU block. The 2 gpu blocks are really bad considering they are a month old. CPU block is still in good shape.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Which is exactly why i picked it up for 250$ lol


To be exact I was able to purchase mine for $231.99
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I *have* 2 FC Titan Nickel blocks and a Nickel CPU block. The 2 gpu blocks are really bad considering they are a month old. CPU block is still in good shape.


Fixed, god your grammar sucks dude!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Which is exactly why i picked it up for 250$ lol


Yall must of participated in the black friday discounts. I got mine for 25% due to a coupon 3 months ago.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yall must of participated in the black friday discounts. I got mine for 25% due to a coupon 3 months ago.


Yup! Tell you what you can buy my 900D for $232.99 + shipping! Then you can you got yours cheap like us!


----------



## ozzy1925

this is the look after polishing the 900d window panel
before:

after


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> To be exact I was able to purchase mine for $231.99
> Fixed, god your grammar sucks dude!


Lmao

Yeah, that was me being dummy!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> this is the look after polishing the 900d window panel
> before:
> 
> after


Are your nails painted?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Are your nails painted?


actually thats my wife holding the panel


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Yup! Tell you what you can buy my 900D for $232.99 + shipping! Then you can you got yours cheap like us!


dumath. I payed 265 for mine. So, nothx. I rather sell mine for 300$ & pick up a real water cooling case. 900D has been an utter disappointment. Also, rebates = fail. I rather pay full price than wait 3-6 months to get my money back.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> actually thats my wife holding the panel


....sureeee
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> dumath. I payed 265 for mine. So, nothx. I rather sell mine for 300$ & pick up a real water cooling case. 900D has been an utter disappointment. Also, rebates = fail. I rather pay full price than wait 3-6 months to get my money back.


Yeah rebates do suck, they take so darn long. I have a new 900D coming that isn't all screwy but I STILL don't have my GPU Blocks!!!

Edit:

Teaser photo of my new build....


----------



## skupples

All that on that little PSU? jk jk, should be fine, unless OC'd balls to the wall.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> All that on that little PSU? jk jk, should be fine, unless OC'd balls to the wall.


Lol there is no way a single 1000 watt PSU can handle Quad 290x and 4930k with overclocks...that's why I bought TWO! I guess I'm really try to test the rigidity of this case. I'll probably have to eliminate the 5.25 bays.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Lol there is no way a single 1000 watt PSU can handle Quad 290x and 4930k with overclocks...that's why I bought TWO! I guess I'm really try to test the rigidity of this case. I'll probably have to eliminate the 5.25 bays.


picture lies! I only see 2x hawaii's, & 1 psu... That was late last night though. I hope you got something skinnier than 80mm for the top of the case.


----------



## Danisumi

BIG SMALL UPDATE

finally got my front and side panel cutted out. Have a look guys


----------



## sQuetos

My 750D should be here tomorrow or friday for my Christmas build


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> picture lies! I only see 2x hawaii's, & 1 psu... That was late last night though. I hope you got something skinnier than 80mm for the top of the case.


Nope the monsta goes up top!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Nope the monsta goes up top!


are you planning to p/p it with all fans housed internally? If so, I hope you are using small fittings, & low profile ram.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> are you planning to p/p it with all fans housed internally? If so, I hope you are using small fittings, & low profile ram.


My Corsair Vengeance kit fit just fine, while having my Monsta on top. Using 3/4x1/2 tube.
I'm really not sure why your TridentX didn't fit.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> are you planning to p/p it with all fans housed internally? If so, I hope you are using small fittings, & low profile ram.


No I'll just be running a push set upon the radiator with primo chill ghost compression fittings and rigid acrylic tubing. The ram will also be under water using the EK block and sleeves.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 
> My Corsair Vengeance kit fit just fine, while having my Monsta on top. Using 3/4x1/2 tube.
> I'm really not sure why your TridentX didn't fit.


Where did you get the acrylic floor and how did you mount it? That floor looks great


----------



## skupples

Part of my problem is the Norprene, it's extremely stiff & kinks easily. Also, the Bitspower 1/2 3/4 fittings were running into the Trident-X sticks, so I had to remove the red fin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> No I'll just be running a push set upon the radiator with primo chill ghost compression fittings and rigid acrylic tubing. The ram will also be under water using the EK block and sleeves.
> Where did you get the acrylic floor and how did you mount it? That floor looks great


Good choice. Acrylic will fit in there very easily... point 2.)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Part of my problem is the Norprene, it's extremely stiff & kinks easily. Also, the Bitspower 1/2 3/4 fittings were running into the Trident-X sticks, so I had to remove the red fin.


Ahh, I think that stiff tube is the problem. Mine was pretty flexible from Tygon.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> No I'll just be running a push set upon the radiator with primo chill ghost compression fittings and rigid acrylic tubing. The ram will also be under water using the EK block and sleeves.
> Where did you get the acrylic floor and how did you mount it? That floor looks great


Thanks I made the mid plate myself. It rests on the power supply and case rails. No additional hardware is needed.


----------



## _REAPER_

I have arrived from AFG I will have some pics posted up shortly....


----------



## RAFFY

This is probably the dumbest question posted in this in a LONG time but I need help. It's late, I worked all day and I CAN NOT figure out for the life of me how to remove the bottom two HDD cages? I already removed the screws from the back (non acrylic panel side) and it seems like there are more screws holding them or something. Thanks in advance for some help guys!


----------



## Supacasey

Any recommendations on a PSU for my build?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> Any recommendations on a PSU for my build?


Honestly I have no clue how many watts those 780's can pull but I'd say get a EVGA SuperNOVA 1000P2 or 1300G2. The 1300 has a nice single 100v rail and the 1000 has a 83.3v rail. Both are great PSU's, I personally went with dual P2's because they are platinum rated. Where you able to find washers? If so what size? I would like to try and find some copper washers for my build.


----------



## Supacasey

Yeah that build's almost finished actually, just have to finish the loop and decide on a PSU. They're M3 flat washers, #6S if you're buying them from Home Depot.


----------



## Scott-S6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> This is probably the dumbest question posted in this in a LONG time but I need help. It's late, I worked all day and I CAN NOT figure out for the life of me how to remove the bottom two HDD cages? I already removed the screws from the back (non acrylic panel side) and it seems like there are more screws holding them or something. Thanks in advance for some help guys!


900D? They slide out to the front and they can be quite stiff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> Any recommendations on a PSU for my build?


I've got almost the exact same hardware and I'm running a Seasonic X-series 750w which doesn't get stressed at all.


----------



## Supacasey

Seriously? SLI 780 classy hydros, 3770k, watercooled? Heavy overclocks?


----------



## Scott-S6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> Seriously? SLI 780 classy hydros, 3770k, watercooled? Heavy overclocks?


SLI reference 780s, same processor, same motherboard, moderate overclocks.


----------



## Supacasey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott-S6*
> 
> SLI reference 780s, same processor, same motherboard, moderate overclocks.


Eh... I'm nervous to go any less than 1000w with this rig considering I once had an 850w literally blow up on me while I was overvolting two GTX280's. Granted the PSU was a POS, but I plan on sucking down some serious power with this.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> Eh... I'm nervous to go any less than 1000w with this rig considering I once had an 850w literally blow up on me while I was overvolting two GTX280's. Granted the PSU was a POS, but I plan on sucking down some serious power with this.


You can check my thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1450299/corsair-ax1200-or-1200i/0_100#post_21373398


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> Any recommendations on a PSU for my build?


EVGA G2 1300W


----------



## Shweller

Just got done installing an ex280 rad in the top of my 650d. What a squeeze as I had to mount the fans on top of the rad. I had maybe a 1/16" clearance between the rad and the case IO plate.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott-S6*
> 
> 900D? They slide out to the front and they can be quite stiff.


Stiff mine are like rock solid. Thanks for the tip I'll try again in a few minutes. I just didn't want to go magilla gorilla on it last night and break something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> You can check my thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1450299/corsair-ax1200-or-1200i/0_100#post_21373398


No offense but the 1200/1200i are way over priced. You can get the exact same power supply for about $50-100 less last time I checked.

If you want to compare and learn about power supplies check out @shilka PSU index thread and this PSU website.


----------



## RAFFY

VAN DAM VAN DAM VAN DAM double post lol


----------



## VSG

I don't remember anymore since I took those HDD cages out about 2 months ago but I think they were also screwed in at the bottom. Or was it just the cage support bracket?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I don't remember anymore since I took those HDD cages out about 2 months ago but I think they were also screwed in at the bottom. Or was it just the cage support bracket?


I feel like I remember something along these lines as well.. The mounts were @ least screwed in through the bottom. Feel like I remember thumb screws in the bottom as well.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I feel like I remember something along these lines as well.. The mounts were @ least screwed in through the bottom. Feel like I remember thumb screws in the bottom as well.


I see screws poking through the bottom but can figure out how to access them topside. I'm having a ****** day I think lol. What size washers are you guys using for your rad screws?


----------



## VSG

The alphacool radiators? I just poked around my lab and found plenty of aluminum washers that did the trick. Go to a local hardware store with one of those M3 screws and the top part of the radiator panel set (in the bottom left) to check the washers work.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I see screws poking through the bottom but can figure out how to access them topside. I'm having a ****** day I think lol. What size washers are you guys using for your rad screws?


I picked up a massive pile of black, 1mm thick, 5mm wide, & the hole is about 3 mm.... I got them @ the local hardware store, it also doubles as a plumbing, boating/yachting hardware store so they have all the tiny metric stuff, UNLIKE HOMEDEPOT. They were ~5$ for 100. They also had 35mm long m3 screws for super cheep, so i picked those up instead of ordering extra "radiator" screws from a reseller, thanks to EK (or maybe PPC) not supplying everything they claim the rads come with.


----------



## VSG

I really need to get some wheels for this monster, I feel it will be well over a 100 lb by the time everything gets done. Corsair really needs to have wheels and/or handles as an option for cases like the 900D. I got myself a set of Lamptron handles but now I feel they will just ruin the look if I drill them into the top.


----------



## Banedox

alright so i went to mount my Alphacool UT60 in the top of my case using their included screw with SP120 fans, and the 35mm M3 bolt screws heads are to small, they just fall straight through the top mounting holes?

What should i do or am i doing something wrong...


----------



## Scott-S6

You need some M3 washers.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott-S6*
> 
> You need some M3 washers.


yeah I thought so thats a pain...


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The alphacool radiators? I just poked around my lab and found plenty of aluminum washers that did the trick. Go to a local hardware store with one of those M3 screws and the top part of the radiator panel set (in the bottom left) to check the washers work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I picked up a massive pile of black, 1mm thick, 5mm wide, & the hole is about 3 mm.... I got them @ the local hardware store, it also doubles as a plumbing, boating/yachting hardware store so they have all the tiny metric stuff, UNLIKE HOMEDEPOT. They were ~5$ for 100. They also had 35mm long m3 screws for super cheep, so i picked those up instead of ordering extra "radiator" screws from a reseller, thanks to EK (or maybe PPC) not supplying everything they claim the rads come with.


Thanks guys!


----------



## coolhandluke41

*


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott-S6*
> 
> You need some M3 washers.


Ugg every hardware store in my town was closed missed one store by 10mins, now i have to wait till monday... I wanted to do work here is a screen...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> For left corner
> I'm pretty sure you would benefit from running just the tube without all the extensions and rotary's (point to point )by twisting the Norprene
> right corner ; you can take out the fan that's on the way ,one less fan won't make that much difference


The norprene would kink, @ least with the fan there.

These is the final runs for now.


one missing fan would be butt ugly too. I'm running a mcp35x2, so lack of flow isn't an issue, in fact the bay res made for MCP35x2 can't handle anything over 40%x2


----------



## RAFFY

Can someone link me to the appropriate size copper m3 screw washer? I found a bunch on eBay but with out have an actual washer that works I do not know what dimensions to choose. If someone can link me to the correct size I promise MUCH REWARD!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> For left corner
> I'm pretty sure you would benefit from running just the tube without all the extensions and rotary's (point to point )by twisting the Norprene
> right corner ; you can take out the fan that's on the way ,one less fan won't make that much difference
> 
> 
> 
> The norprene would kink, @ least with the fan there.
> 
> These is the final runs for now.
> 
> 
> one missing fan would be butt ugly too. I'm running a mcp35x2, so lack of flow isn't an issue, in fact the bay res made for MCP35x2 can't handle anything over 40%x2
Click to expand...

I edited my post since I just realized you found the way around it ,yeah the only bad thing about the Norpene is how easy it kinks ,the build looks nice ,congrats








P.S. nickel block would look a bit better


----------



## skupples

NIckel block died, replaced with copper. Even the RMA coming in is copper.







But yes, it would.


----------



## VSG

I really wanted to go with the nickel plated EK blocks to match the other components in my build but sadly it seems the rushed manufacturing to keep up with demand for the newer cards has again reared some of the old nickel plating issues.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I really wanted to go with the nickel plated EK blocks to match the other components in my build but sadly it seems the rushed manufacturing to keep up with demand for the newer cards has again reared some of the old nickel plating issues.


what blocks are seeing nickel problems.. ffs....


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> what blocks are seeing nickel problems.. ffs....


From what I gathered it seems that the problems with nickel is the fluid people are using in their loops. And it seems as though silver is a nickel killer too.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ yes it did (quantity over quality =...K ),I was going to get Kryos (can't find it ) or Heatkiller for my next build but end up ordering 380i that's my # 5 Koolance CPU xxx block








..I just can't shake them ,they look/perform great

@RAFFY no, silver or fluid have nothing to do with it ,it's cheap S plating and nothing else


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> From what I gathered it seems that the problems with nickel is the fluid people are using in their loops. And it seems as though silver is a nickel killer too.


alright my observations seem to have come across silver, I have not using a kill coil I got PNH nuke and PT nuke and just using distilled water!


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> alright my observations seem to have come across silver, I have not using a kill coil I got PNH nuke and PT nuke and just using distilled water!


as i read we dont need any extra additive when using mayhems concentrate .Does it contain silver?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I really wanted to go with the nickel plated EK blocks to match the other components in my build but sadly it seems the rushed manufacturing to keep up with demand for the newer cards has again reared some of the old nickel plating issues.


I really feel like it's 25% EK, 75% user error. If you are running nickel. A.) no silver, B.) real anti-corrosive fluid, not just copper sulfate.(dead water)


----------



## VSG

Ya well I had no option but to go nickel with their M6F blocks so we will see.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> From what I gathered it seems that the problems with nickel is the fluid people are using in their loops. And it seems as though silver is a nickel killer too.


It's cheep plating & poor quality control, which can be countered with proper fluids. IE: Not running silver, & running anti-corrosive fluids. We have many members who have been running nickel blocks for over a year with zero corrosion, the only constant is that they are using anti-corrosion fluids. If the nickel was thick enough it wouldn't really matter.


----------



## VSG

The thing is that unless you suspect it, you would not even look for corrosion anywhere.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The thing is that unless you suspect it, you would not even look for corrosion anywhere.


Unless you have clear blocks. Which these people do. Some one in titan club linked a picture of his nickel plate. you can still see the CNC cuts, in comparison, on my blocks you can barely see them. IE: my blocks have a thicker plate on them. Yet they still gave in. My issue was definitely user error. I only used silver & water.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Unless you have clear blocks. Which these people do. Some one in titan club linked a picture of his nickel plate. you can still see the CNC cuts, in comparison, on my blocks you can barely see them. IE: my blocks have a thicker plate on them. Yet they still gave in. My issue was definitely user error. I only used silver & water.


do you mean ek makes thinner nickel plated plates?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> do you mean ek makes thinner nickel plated plates?


I mean that over time evidence supports the theory that the quality control is pretty low. some nickel blocks hold up just fine w/ proper fluid, others still corrode. I also think that a % of the issues are user error.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I mean that over time evidence supports the theory that the quality control is pretty low. some nickel blocks hold up just fine w/ proper fluid, others still corrode. I also think that a % of the issues are user error.


hmm i was thinking of buying ek clear nickel plates and going to add only mayhem pastel concentrate with distilled water.Should i be worried?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> hmm i was thinking of buying ek clear nickel plates and going to add only mayhem pastel concentrate with distilled water.Should i be worried?


not if those dyes have proper anti-corrosive properties.


----------



## RAFFY

So I finally got my hdd cages removed after my nap today. Turns out I forgot one screw in the back on each of the bottom cages. Just one of those stupid mistakes. Now I finally got the panel removed on the bottom area but had to drill out a screw that was stripped (from factory). Really getting annoyed with this 900D already. For it being a $350msrp case it sure is flimsy. After removing the panel on the bottom area I some how have bent it a little bit and the magnets wont hold it up anymore. So now I have to find a way to bend it even though I can't tell where it is bent.... pretty frustrated.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's cheep plating & poor quality control, which can be countered with proper fluids. IE: Not running silver, & running anti-corrosive fluids. We have many members who have been running nickel blocks for over a year with zero corrosion, the only constant is that they are using anti-corrosion fluids. If the nickel was thick enough it wouldn't really matter.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's cheep plating & poor quality control, which can be countered with proper fluids. IE: Not running silver, & running anti-corrosive fluids. We have many members who have been running nickel blocks for over a year with zero corrosion, the only constant is that they are using anti-corrosion fluids. If the nickel was thick enough it wouldn't really matter.


Well what are some anti corrosive fluids, all im gonna use now is PNH Nuke and Distilled water...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Well what are some anti corrosive fluids, all im gonna use now is PNH Nuke and Distilled water...


Liquid Uoptia is highly regarded, EK makes there own additive that doesn't require dilution from what I understand. Nuke products are normally biocide only. Pretty much every Mayhem product is anti-corrosive.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Liquid Uoptia is highly regarded, EK makes there own additive that doesn't require dilution from what I understand. Nuke products are normally biocide only. Pretty much every Mayhem product is anti-corrosive.


So what about PNH Nuke is that just a biocide? and the anti corrosive additive is that added to distilled water or what not?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> So what about PNH Nuke is that just a biocide? and the anti corrosive additive is that added to distilled water or what not?


As far as I know PT nuke is only a biocide. Like i said in the previous post, you have two options, pre-mixed, & additive (stuff you mix your self) It's normally recommended to not mix different additives. It's much better to buy an all-in-one product like Liquid Utopia, or Mayhems XT-1, or EKoolant. You can't really go wrong. I'm using liquid utopia this time around.


----------



## VSG

Liquid Utopia is an additive though, and is much more cost-effective.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Liquid Utopia is an additive though, and is much more cost-effective.


mhm, the only problem with it is this hole supposed debate of the label being a copy & paste from an older product, which I find extremely hard to believe.

Just noticed Lutro0 has his own tab on FCPU now. I'm curious how Ekoolant is. If i were running EK-nickel I would probably just use there own coolant. It's 15$ a bottle, probably only need 1 - 1.5 depending on loop size.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> mhm, the only problem with it is this hole supposed debate of the label being a copy & paste from an older product, which I find extremely hard to believe.
> 
> Just noticed Lutro0 has his own tab on FCPU now. I'm curious how Ekoolant is. If i were running EK-nickel I would probably just use there own coolant. It's 15$ a bottle, probably only need 1 - 1.5 depending on loop size.


ya know im really suprised their isnt a stick in the watercooling section on all this stuff coolants additives etc...


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> As far as I know PT nuke is only a biocide. Like i said in the previous post, you have two options, pre-mixed, & additive (stuff you mix your self) It's normally recommended to not mix different additives. It's much better to buy an all-in-one product like Liquid Utopia, or Mayhems XT-1, or EKoolant. You can't really go wrong. I'm using liquid utopia this time around.


Thanks only problem I have will all the premixed stuff are the added dyes i refuse to use any added dyes and want to use as pure of Distilled water as possible...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Thanks only problem I have will all the premixed stuff are the added dyes i refuse to use any added dyes and want to use as pure of Distilled water as possible...


Then liquid utopia would be a good choice. Also, Ekoolant (pre-mixed) comes in clear. Many of the liquids come in clear actually. Just pull up the tab @ your favorite reseller & find one you like. Liquid utopia gets good reviews. The label says to use one bottle(15$) per gallon, but you can likely get away with using 1/2 of that.


----------



## VSG

Liquid Utopia is $13.95 on Amazon with free prime shipping, that sealed the deal for me.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Liquid Utopia is $13.95 on Amazon with free prime shipping, that sealed the deal for me.


I picked some up just in case i decide to use this instead of just straight PNH nuke...


----------



## VSG

Great, let's keep any further coolant discussion in the water cooling forum though


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Great, let's keep any further coolant discussion in the water cooling forum though


Agreed forgot to add in my post and back to corsair cases lol......

Im pretty mad all the bloody hardware stores were closed so i couldnt pick up any washers to mount my rads..... would have had some pretty 900D pics....


----------



## VSG

Well one thing you can do is tap the radiators to accept M4 screws. That way you won't need washers, screwing them in will be a lot easier than those hex M3 screws from Alphacool and the larger size will also provide greater support to the rads. I wish I did this on my Monsta rad but too late now.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Well one thing you can do is tap the radiators to accept M4 screws. That way you won't need washers, screwing them in will be a lot easier than those hex M3 screws from Alphacool and the larger size will also provide greater support to the rads. I wish I did this on my Monsta rad but too late now.


Meh I have the tools at the place I work, but that would mainly be a pain, to re tap them.... M3 with washers should me fine, I just got a ut60 480 in the top and bottom in push pull...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> I picked some up just in case i decide to use this instead of just straight PNH nuke...


Last post that's off topic from me. If you are running nickel blocks i HIGHLY recommend running more than just biocide. You need something to fight acidity, not just bacteria, or your blocks may end up looking like this...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yes, that is copper you are seeing. So much of the nickel flaked off that you can see copper. This is my own block, I was running nothing but PTnuke/Deadwater & distilled.



hell, people with copper blocks should be running anti-corrosive as well. Iv'e heard that the nickel flakes off because the copper is corroding as well.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Last post that's off topic from me. If you are running nickel blocks i HIGHLY recommend running more than just biocide. You need something to fight acidity, not just bacteria, or your blocks may end up looking like this...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is copper you are seeing. So much of the nickel flaked off that you can see copper. This is my own block, I was running nothing but PTnuke/Deadwater & distilled.
> 
> 
> 
> hell, people with copper blocks should be running anti-corrosive as well. Iv'e heard that the nickel flakes off because the copper is corroding as well.


Thats pretty bad what block is it?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Thats pretty bad what block is it?


EK all nickel Supremacy, & EK-FC titan. Same thing will happen to any nickel block if not properly cared for. It's only a matter of how long.

I hope you make the smart choice! Adding liquidutopia (instead of ptnuke as it's both biocide, & anti-corrosive) will be nothing but beneficial.

anyways good night gentlemen,


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Thats pretty bad what block is it?
> 
> 
> 
> EK all nickel Supremacy, & EK-FC titan. *Same thing will happen to any nickel block if not properly cared for*. It's only a matter of how long.
> 
> I hope you make the smart choice! Adding liquidutopia (instead of ptnuke as it's both biocide, & anti-corrosive) will be nothing but beneficial.
> 
> anyways good night gentlemen,
Click to expand...

wrong ..show me other block makers with the same results,water-cooling is nothing new you know,you want to run Glycol based coolant that's your choice but stop spreading this nonsense

EDIT; took my two years old GTX 570 block apart for the first time to show you what you should expect when running H2o + silver or Nuke on a block with properly done nickel plating

http://s774.photobucket.com/user/coolhand_SS/library/none-E%20block?sort=3&page=1



middle of the block (right side -I just wiped the dirt out with my finger)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> wrong ..show me other block makers with the same results,water-cooling is nothing new you know,you want to run Glycol based coolant that's your choice but stop spreading this nonsense
> 
> EDIT; took my two years old GTX 570 block apart for the first time to show you what you should expect when running H2o + silver or Nuke on a block with properly done nickel plating
> 
> http://s774.photobucket.com/user/coolhand_SS/library/none-E%20block?sort=3&page=1
> 
> 
> 
> middle of the block (right side -I just wiped the dirt out with my finger)


Liquid utopia isn't glycol based. I would be surprised if AC blocks flaked like koolance/EK. They are herald them selves as #1 in quality. Telling people they should be running anti-corrosive with nickel isn't "nonsense." If you would of read the entire interaction, you would see where I said something along the lines of "if the nickel was properly plated you wouldn't really have to worry about this" but since it seems EK has issues with quality control the only smart thing to do is run an anti-corrosive of your choice. I recommended liquid utopia, which is not a glycol based product like Mayhems X-1... Though plenty of heavy bencher's <3 the X-1 product.


----------



## H3avyM3tal

Can someone make a size comparison between the 750d and 800d cases please?


----------



## onevoicewild

The 800D is just slightly bigger. check this link under spec's http://www.corsair.com/us/pc-cases/obsidian-series-pc-case.html


----------



## _REAPER_

Let me know what you think


----------



## montyman03

Have a weird question on the 900D. That motherboard standoff that is raised in the middle of the case, are any of you removing it? Seems like it would put unnecessary strain on the motherboard.


----------



## Scott-S6

The one that's domed, rather than having a threaded hole?

It's supposed to fit into one of the holes on the mobo. It holds the motherboard in position while you're getting screws in. No strain involved.


----------



## tvelander

Soon 100 % done


----------



## montyman03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott-S6*
> 
> The one that's domed, rather than having a threaded hole?
> 
> It's supposed to fit into one of the holes on the mobo. It holds the motherboard in position while you're getting screws in. No strain involved.


Ahh, ok I see that now. I've got a FB waterblock and couldnt see the hole that it was matching up to. Kinda of freaked me out.


----------



## onevoicewild

Nice Job Reaper. That looks like one powerful system. I'm amazed you got that done while you are deployed.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvelander*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon 100 % done


Hey, looking good! Where did you find that matte black acrylic?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> Nice Job Reaper. That looks like one powerful system. I'm amazed you got that done while you are deployed.


I ordered everything had it sent to me at my APO then came home on RR to build it.


----------



## Supacasey

How would you guys face the PSU when there's a p/p rad in the bottom? Fan facing the rad or the outside of the case? There's 15mm clearance between the PSU and the rad's fan.


----------



## onevoicewild

I put my fan to the grill so it could suck in the coolest air, Even though in reality there is going to be very little air temp difference.


----------



## tvelander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hey, looking good! Where did you find that matte black acrylic?


Cooldzero


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvelander*
> 
> Cooldzero


grumble grumble... They told me where they get the acrylic from, but not the name of that acrylic. I'm thinking midnight frost black fits the image well though. I got my mid plate from them.


----------



## VSG

I would like to have that acrylic plate covering the 5 1/2 and 3 1/4" bays on my 900D as well. Do you know if ColdZero sold them cut to size when they were open?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I would like to have that acrylic plate covering the 5 1/2 and 3 1/4" bays on my 900D as well. Do you know if ColdZero sold them cut to size when they were open?


Yes, though it's extremely over priced for those pieces, specially when shipping into the states w/ 40$ shipping. You could make those plates your self for easily half the price. That of course excludes the fact that they have found a perfectly matching acrylic. It's just so hawt.


----------



## VSG

That's the thing! I haven't yet found the exact same color in stores here.


----------



## Supacasey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> I put my fan to the grill so it could suck in the coolest air, Even though in reality there is going to be very little air temp difference.


I was more concerned with how the air from the rad would dissipate against the bottom of the PSU and potentially rise into the rest of the case versus flowing into the PSU.


----------



## Daggi

Is it just me that think the newer Corsair cases are made with less quality than the old ones, like the 800D??


----------



## onevoicewild

Supacasy - My system runs so cool it doesn't seem to be a concern either way. I'm running a thinner EK - PE 480 cool stream Rad and under normal clocks I barley get to 37C. I would think unless your maxing out your PSU that the heat wouldn't hurt it at all If it pulled air right off the Rad. I have a Corsdair 1200AXi and the fan doesn't even run half the time, so it's not even breaking a sweat. It's oversized but I like it that way, Because it's so efficient with a medium draw on it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> I was more concerned with how the air from the rad would dissipate against the bottom of the PSU and potentially rise into the rest of the case versus flowing into the PSU.


You can have it blowing through the PSU, but it's going to make the PSU run louder & hotter. I ended up going fanless on half of my bottom 60mm thick rad so that the dual PSU's would fit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daggi*
> 
> Is it just me that think the newer Corsair cases are made with less quality than the old ones, like the 800D??


Yes, the 900D is extremely flimsy. They made a fatal mistake using the drive bays as anti- flex stability.


----------



## AlexAngely

Hi guys.
What dvd/br drive will match 650d front panel style the best?
Trying to finish my 650d project:


----------



## JaredxShreds

http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-5-25-Inch-Converter-FP58B/dp/B007C1KPQY/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1388078723&sr=8-5&keywords=brushed+aluminum+optical+drive+cover

Bought this for my 650D.
Just have to get a slim drive...it's a little less practical, but if you care as much about aesthetics as I do, it's PERFECT.
Matches the front of the 650D almost flawlessly.


----------



## AlexAngely

Wow sounds like a plan. Thanks


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaredxShreds*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-5-25-Inch-Converter-FP58B/dp/B007C1KPQY/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1388078723&sr=8-5&keywords=brushed+aluminum+optical+drive+cover
> 
> Bought this for my 650D.
> Just have to get a slim drive...it's a little less practical, but if you care as much about aesthetics as I do, it's PERFECT.
> Matches the front of the 650D almost flawlessly.


I love that thing just wish they made a really nice affordable slim drive that is reliable...


----------



## ozzy1925

is there any solution to hook an ek x3 reservoir into 900d without drilling any hole ?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> is there any solution to hook an ek x3 reservoir into 900d without drilling any hole ?


Honestly not that I know of unless you want to use some sort of epoxy glue or the super sticky white tab things....

Drilling the holes are really simple....

Also here is the state of my 900d!


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Honestly not that I know of unless you want to use some sort of epoxy glue or the super sticky white tab things....
> 
> Drilling the holes are really simple....
> 
> Also here is the state of my 900d!


looks nice (more or less)
Do you want to know what I don't like? The MoBo backplate still has too much black in it (the grommets) and I just don't like the look iwth the grommets, I'll make a plexi plate just for hiding the grommets and then I'll drill only a single hole for cables to go through. If you can, make plate too, if you don't want then it's ok.









Other than that it's looking nice


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> looks nice (more or less)
> Do you want to know what I don't like? The MoBo backplate still has too much black in it (the grommets) and I just don't like the look iwth the grommets, I'll make a plexi plate just for hiding the grommets and then I'll drill only a single hole for cables to go through. If you can, make plate too, if you don't want then it's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that it's looking nice


What do you make the plate out of ? Tho Im not sure I want to hide all the holes I will see what I can do once I get everything wired up and such...


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> What do you make the plate out of ? Tho Im not sure I want to hide all the holes I will see what I can do once I get everything wired up and such...


I make it out of white acrylic which I'll paint black once I'm done.
as I said, I'll drill one or two holes inside to make the cablemanagement. But it's just me, some guys like the grommet look (my friend) and I don't.

Then to mount the Reservoir I won't have to drill holes inside the 900D. I'll only have to drill holes inside the acrylic


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> I make it out of white acrylic which I'll paint black once I'm done.
> as I said, I'll drill one or two holes inside to make the cablemanagement. But it's just me, some guys like the grommet look (my friend) and I don't.
> 
> Then to mount the Reservoir I won't have to drill holes inside the 900D. I'll only have to drill holes inside the acrylic


I do agree it could look cleaner, doing that route but I dont really have the tools to go about doing a ton of stuff like that...


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> I do agree it could look cleaner, doing that route but I dont really have the tools to go about doing a ton of stuff like that...


I'll do it. If I can find any good way to do it with tools everyone has at home I'll post it here


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> I'll do it. If I can find any good way to do it with tools everyone has at home I'll post it here


As a note i do have access to a machine shop at work so I can plausibly do it if they would let me touch stuff like the CNC machines, I could make it out of aluminum and get it painted my orange.... color


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> As a note i do have access to a machine shop at work so I can plausibly do it if they would let me touch stuff like the CNC machines, I could make it out of aluminum and get it painted my orange.... color


Damn, that would be damn nice I'd do it if I would be you. I 'll do it in black to match my black blue theme ^^


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Damn, that would be damn nice I'd do it if I would be you. I 'll do it in black to match my black blue theme ^^


Was also thinking of making a complete custom from Bezel for the case, the little things that pop into the front can just be unscrewed and I could make a nice new one with a custom design, also with a nice outside trim for all the drive bays


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Was also thinking of making a complete custom from Bezel for the case, the little things that pop into the front can just be unscrewed and I could make a nice new one with a custom design, also with a nice outside trim for all the drive bays


Don't know how exactly it would look, but it would be nice to see something different. I actually like the look as it is now. Especially mine with a cut out in the front bezel


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> is there any solution to hook an ek x3 reservoir into 900d without drilling any hole ?


zip ties/industrial velcro.


----------



## onevoicewild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> is there any solution to hook an ek x3 reservoir into 900d without drilling any hole ?


Is there a reason you don't want to drill any holes? to keep the case perfect or you don't have a drill? If you have a drill I have a solution for you, but it would be much easier to just drill the holes!

If you just don't want to drill the case, make two pieces of what ever and screw them together one on each side of a grommet hole. then you can screw your mounts to that. You may have to make two sets depending on how large the X3 is.


----------



## Zooty Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> is there any solution to hook an ek x3 reservoir into 900d without drilling any hole ?


I'm sure you have seen those free standing rads with 16/32 120mm fans. Just make some feet and let it sit outside the case. (I would use some quick disconnects)


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> Is there a reason you don't want to drill any holes? to keep the case perfect or you don't have a drill? If you have a drill I have a solution for you, but it would be much easier to just drill the holes!
> 
> If you just don't want to drill the case, make two pieces of what ever and screw them together one on each side of a grommet hole. then you can screw your mounts to that. You may have to make two sets depending on how large the X3 is.


yes the reason i dont want to drill hole is for the case.i will try your method.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zooty Cat*
> 
> I'm sure you have seen those free standing rads with 16/32 120mm fans. Just make some feet and let it sit outside the case. (I would use some quick disconnects)


sorry but whats the use of them for the reservoir?


----------



## VSG

Well you can also use industrial velcro as a last ditch effort.


----------



## DUpgrade

If it's between drilling some holes in my awesome 900D and the EK x3 res somehow falling over, drill baby drill.


----------



## bustacap22

recently acquired an 800D. hoping someone here can confirm the size of rad I can put on top of the case. I am wondering if I can put a UT60 in push pull all inside the case or an XT45 in push pull. thanks


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> recently acquired an 800D. hoping someone here can confirm the size of rad I can put on top of the case. I am wondering if I can put a UT60 in push pull all inside the case or an XT45 in push pull. thanks


You can fit a ut60 up there I'm push pull, but I don't think you can do a monsta.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> recently acquired an 800D. hoping someone here can confirm the size of rad I can put on top of the case. I am wondering if I can put a UT60 in push pull all inside the case or an XT45 in push pull. thanks


A UT60 with push/pull is 110mm and a monsta with push OR pull is 111m. It depends on how much clearance your mobo offers you if it'll fit. XT45 shouldn't be any problem tho.


----------



## assasins39

Hi good morning to all recently acquired one corsair obsidian 800d, and I have to put in the box a radiator black ice sri 4 fans and another double ie 2 ventiladores.Mi Question 4 could put up but without making any hole ? leveraging 3 having the box ideas give me the truth is that location is a large box thanks in advance


----------



## ozzy1925

i am thinking of using acrylic tubing with ut 60 480mm on the top as push and pull (900d).My concern is: Can i fit the back tubing without touching the motherboard`s heatsink which is msi m power max.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i am thinking of using acrylic tubing with ut 60 480mm on the top as push and pull (900d).My concern is: Can i fit the back tubing without touching the motherboard`s heatsink which is msi m power max.


You can but you need to route the tube from either behind or bend it out a little bit


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> You can but you need to route the tube from either behind or bend it out a little bit


i was thinking of routing the tube from behind but do you think is there enough space for acrylic on the back ?
and you mean bend out like this?
http://cdn.overclock.net/5/55/5596e24d_P1100995.jpeg


----------



## Kitler

Is there a way to fix the godawful front of the 900D when you take the 5.2" covers off?

I need to put a fan controller there, but I cannot stand the look.


----------



## evoll88

Getting ready to start a 900d build,can a 655 pump handle 4 rads in a single loop??


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> Getting ready to start a 900d build,can a 655 pump handle 4 rads in a single loop??


what about the cpu block and gpu block. will those be included in the loop????


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> You can but you need to route the tube from either behind or bend it out a little bit
> 
> 
> 
> i was thinking of routing the tube from behind but do you think is there enough space for acrylic on the back ?
> and you mean bend out like this?
> http://cdn.overclock.net/5/55/5596e24d_P1100995.jpeg
Click to expand...

There is enough space I did not use acrylic but you can fit it there


----------



## evoll88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> what about the cpu block and gpu block. will those be included in the loop????


Yes,swiftech apogee hd cpu block and 2 680's with ek waterblocks.


----------



## _REAPER_

Here is a bit of an update


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> There is enough space I did not use acrylic but you can fit it there


thank you ,do you know anybody tried that idea?


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> Yes,swiftech apogee hd cpu block and 2 680's with ek waterblocks.


I would go with dual pumps for sure. Thats plenty of restriction and will affect the flow of just 1 655 pump. Good Luck.


----------



## JaredxShreds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Is there a way to fix the godawful front of the 900D when you take the 5.2" covers off?
> 
> I need to put a fan controller there, but I cannot stand the look.


I bought a discontinued one from ebay, let me find it. It's very sleek, simple, and minimalistic.


----------



## JaredxShreds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Is there a way to fix the godawful front of the 900D when you take the 5.2" covers off?
> 
> I need to put a fan controller there, but I cannot stand the look.




The scythe kaze master flat. Maybe you can find one on ebay or something like I did.


----------



## DBaer

The Lamptron FC5V3 works great, you can color match the display to match your lighting and it looks good in this case.


----------



## SilkyJohnson

Or the lamptron or gvans touch. Same aluminum finish and you can swap the colors to blend with whatever case lighting you have.


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaredxShreds*
> 
> 
> 
> The scythe kaze master flat. Maybe you can find one on ebay or something like I did.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> The Lamptron FC5V3 works great, you can color match the display to match your lighting and it looks good in this case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyJohnson*
> 
> Or the lamptron or gvans touch. Same aluminum finish and you can swap the colors to blend with whatever case lighting you have.


Whoops sorry.

I am referring to the look it has when you take the drive bay cover off. I would like the front to be flush unlike the following:


----------



## onevoicewild

Kitler - I would just cut off the ends of the bay cover and then double sided 3M tape them on each end to make it flush. The only real trick will be to carefully sand your cuts so they are perfectly smooth and unnoticeable.


----------



## SilkyJohnson

^ +1
Thats all you really can do. Im right there with you. I hate the appearance of the front fascia with anything in the bays that doesnt sit flush. Kinda ruins it for me







Ill be cutting a slot cover soon so my gvans touch will blend right in completely.


----------



## onevoicewild

Another option is to modify the existing bay cover or make your own that fills the full space.


----------



## ahimoth

900D has the worst thumb screws in the world. It was find because my reference 780 has a shorter cooler but my DCU II makes this like really hard haha. Anyone have any advice for after market coolers?


----------



## VSG

Only thing that I can of is to remove the slot covers above and below the GPU and see if that helps screw it on through that gap. I will soon have to do it myself soon with tall cards so I am open to suggestions.


----------



## onevoicewild

Man I know what you mean on those GPU thumb screws! you almost have to be double jointed. I was tempted to have my wife's smaller hands do it, but I don't trust her. I like Geggeg's Idea, but I'm not sure if that would work?


----------



## VSG

I got it to work with reference AMD cards but no idea how it would with tall PCB cards.


----------



## Supacasey

Those things were next to impossible with my 780 classy SLI. Basically what I did was I'd hold the screw with both index fingers, bring it down across the cards to the slots one hand over the card the other under it, move it up and down across the top of the slots blind until I felt it meet the screw slot, then slowly screw it in with just my index fingers. Really no other way I could see of doing it.


----------



## VSG

lol yes I remember that too. Scraped my fingers on the PCB doing it but it also works.


----------



## CaliLife17

OMG this is exaclty what i came to this thread to ask!

I had a B**ch of a time getting my 2 780ti Classifieds installed. Did something supacasey, held the screw with my pointer and middle finger, tried to line it up and slowly try to screw it in until it grabs enough. it took me about 45 mins to install both.

Problem is now i just got the 2 backplates in for them and i want to install them but that means trying to re-istnall them afterwards. Was seeing if anyone had any tricks on how to do it.


----------



## Jameswalt1

The case comes with an L-shaped philips screw driver to tighten them, I found no such issues using it


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> The case comes with an L-shaped philips screw driver to tighten them, I found no such issues using it


did it really? i must have lost it lol, wish i knew that months ago lol.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> The case comes with an L-shaped philips screw driver to tighten them, I found no such issues using it


Wait SERIOUSLY?!? There is so much skin on my fingers that could of been perserved!

I will have to go looking for that this weekend!

EDIT: is it magnetic? im curious how you would line the screws up to the hole.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Never noticed if it's magnetic, it just sort of, worked. I've bought two 900d's and both came with the screw driver in the small box of useless screws that comes with the case.


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> Another option is to modify the existing bay cover or make your own that fills the full space.


Are there any examples of this? I would be worried to ruin the face plate. Someone should start making custom ones. I would buy.


----------



## onevoicewild

that's a hand made fan plate replica. what I was thinking was using the drive bay cover that you would remove and convert it to a face plate? your not going to use it anyway, so even if you mess it up, no loss. If I have time this weekend I might try just cutting of the ends and see How that looks. Mine are hidden anyway so I don't really need them but it might be interesting to see what it looks like.


----------



## siffonen

I didnt get a L-shaped screwdriver with my case







Would be much easier to mount gpus with that









edit. Probably had it, but dont know where it is


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siffonen*
> 
> I didnt get a L-shaped screwdriver with my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be much easier to mount gpus with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit. Probably had it, but dont know where it is


It was in the little box with the screws etc. in the lower drive cage. Also you can get them at any hardware store for a buck or so. I had absolutely no issue installing my GPU's using it. The only issue I have with this 900D case is the really crappy manual. There are a lot of hidden secrets and not so obvious mounts etc. hidden in the case, some are just in storage positions and have to be removed and reinstalled to use. I actually have seen some reviews where the reviewer knew nothing about where the "_missing fan mount_" actually was.
Perhaps look at some of the on line 900D review videos, there are some great secrets revealed in some of them.

My first e-build was a Ham Radio transmitter with my Dad using vacuum tubes back in the 50's (yes I am that old) so perhaps cutting holes for tube sockets and mounting big transformers thought me creativity and patience.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Never noticed if it's magnetic, it just sort of, worked. I've bought two 900d's and both came with the screw driver in the small box of useless screws that comes with the case.


What? Neither of my 900D's came with a screw driver. Me jealous, that would of saved me from adding like $20 to the swear jar if I had a swear jar lol.

On a side note with all this fan controller talk. Do I need a fan controller to make my Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15's run at full speed 24/7?


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> It was in the little box with the screws etc. in the lower drive cage. Also you can get them at any hardware store for a buck or so. I had absolutely no issue installing my GPU's using it. The only issue I have with this 900D case is the really crappy manual. There are a lot of hidden secrets and not so obvious mounts etc. hidden in the case, some are just in storage positions and have to be removed and reinstalled to use. I actually have seen some reviews where the reviewer knew nothing about where the "_missing fan mount_" actually was.
> Perhaps look at some of the on line 900D review videos, there are some great secrets revealed in some of them.
> 
> My first e-build was a Ham Radio transmitter with my Dad using vacuum tubes back in the 50's (yes I am that old) so perhaps cutting holes for tube sockets and mounting big transformers thought me creativity and patience.


What type of GPU's you installing. I had no problem installing my 2 Titans, but with my 2 780 ti Classifieds, they were a pain in the arse because of the wide body of then non-ref PCB design.


----------



## DBaer

They are 780 TI SC's. Still even if they were an inch wider it would have been OK.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

What are some ways you guys used to stealth your SSD or HDD in your 900D?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37836

thinking about just getting something like this, isn't really stealth but it wont be in drive cages, Just dont feel too comfortable mounting ssd directly under the hdd








opinions suggestions will be appreciated


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> What are some ways you guys used to stealth your SSD or HDD in your 900D?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37836
> 
> thinking about just getting something like this, isn't really stealth but it wont be in drive cages, Just dont feel too comfortable mounting ssd directly under the hdd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opinions suggestions will be appreciated


You can use velcro or double sided tape and mount it anywhere you want. On my 600T case, I had it behind the mobo. Possibilities are endless.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> What are some ways you guys used to stealth your SSD or HDD in your 900D?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37836
> 
> thinking about just getting something like this, isn't really stealth but it wont be in drive cages, Just dont feel too comfortable mounting ssd directly under the hdd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opinions suggestions will be appreciated


don't waste your money on that thing. Double sided tape and place under or behind your motherboard


----------



## Bloodbath

Used Velcro pads to attach mine at the top left corner of the rear panel.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

You guys don't see huge issue with mounting HDD vertically?

I'll probably have to work through some cable management a little better. 20 fans, fan controllers, and all the wires definitely add clutter


----------



## Scott-S6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> You guys don't see huge issue with mounting HDD vertically?


Some of my commercial customers that have thousands of drives in their environment tell me that they see vertical mounting improving HDD life. Of course, you'd need an ENORMOUS sample to actually prove anything.


----------



## azelexx

Hi all,

I'm wondering if a 600mm CPU 8pin power cable (measuring from connector tip to tip) is enough to route from my PSU to the top of my ATX mobo (Asus Maximus V Formula)

Thinking about sleeving some cables but want to get the right length...

Thanks!


----------



## Hogesyx

Hi all,

Just manage to finish setting up my parts and wc into my 900D, the weight of the complete setup is just insane.

Can anyone whom mod wheels or casters shares some pictures of your work?


----------



## ximatekorange

Posted on here a while ago updated build now with quad gtx titans on water with dual psu setup ax1200 and ax760 i think its looking pretty awesome. Let me know what you think guys,


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ximatekorange*
> 
> Posted on here a while ago updated build now with quad gtx titans on water with dual psu setup ax1200 and ax760 i think its looking pretty awesome. Let me know what you think guys,


Very nice, what lights are you using?


----------



## ximatekorange

phoyba led strip 5 metres runs of a molex giving a really bright effect


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ximatekorange*
> 
> Posted on here a while ago updated build now with quad gtx titans on water with dual psu setup ax1200 and ax760 i think its looking pretty awesome. Let me know what you think guys,


Not a huge fan of the zipties but nice build the only suggestions I have is try to run some of your tubes behind the mobo.


----------



## Hogesyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Not a huge fan of the zipties but nice build the only suggestions I have is try to run some of your tubes behind the mobo.


I think it is a tad harder since he is running 1/2"?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogesyx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Not a huge fan of the zipties but nice build the only suggestions I have is try to run some of your tubes behind the mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a tad harder since he is running 1/2"?
Click to expand...

It is still possible to run 1/2 behind the mobo.


----------



## montyman03

Coldzero site is back up with 900D midplate and other items in stock

http://www.coldzero.eu/208-corsair-900d


----------



## VSG

All I would like is the 5 1/2" cover but it is pretty expensive shipped by itself.


----------



## montyman03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> All I would like is the 5 1/2" cover but it is pretty expensive shipped by itself.


I agree, the shipping is a bit much. But for all the pieces I ordered, $30 to ship isn't horrible.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> It is still possible to run 1/2 behind the mobo.


definitely true
I think most people don't like running the tubing with all the wires and some just like to see the tubing








To each his own


----------



## Hogesyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> It is still possible to run 1/2 behind the mobo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> definitely true
> I think most people don't like running the tubing with all the wires and some just like to see the tubing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To each his own


Yeah, it is definitely possible with additional fittings to help with right angles. As I mention, just harder if not using any fitting.


----------



## Martyfish78

Hi guys, can someone who have 900d, please check measure that part?? http://www.corsair.com/us/parts/case-parts/900d-front-panel-aluminum-door.html thx for help


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> It is still possible to run 1/2 behind the mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> definitely true
> I think most people don't like running the tubing with all the wires and some just like to see the tubing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To each his own
Click to expand...

I agree with you 100% to each his own. I am still not 100% with my build I am going to switch out my PSU if Corsair comes out with a 1500W.


----------



## ximatekorange

In response to all of the above i am also running two loops in the 900d along with 4 hdd and 2 ssd plus two psu you can imagine that the back panel is pretty rammed as it is. One tubing is running behind the mobo (gpu loop) at the time of the build this is the best i could do but thanks for the responses i will take it on board and i agree with the above post on the 1500watt psu corsair are renowned for silence with their psu and if the ax1200 is anything to go by....


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I agree with you 100% to each his own. I am still not 100% with my build I am going to switch out my PSU if Corsair comes out with a 1500W.


The one thing I do know is, your build is swwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet lol.

I don't know how people are on OCN but every time I see a nice build I hate mine ( my new one isn't bad, i just end up hating it







)
I'll post a pic later


----------



## ximatekorange

updated got rid of the cable ties


----------



## Gorki

What size of P clips do you guys recommend me to use on the back of my with 800D for better cable managment? I have ax1200 psu, would 10mm clips be enough or should I use bigger ones or maybe combine? Any advice?

Thanks.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ximatekorange*
> 
> updated got rid of the cable ties


For me it looks much better without the cable ties... what are your temps like on this build


----------



## onevoicewild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyfish78*
> 
> Hi guys, can someone who have 900d, please check measure that part?? http://www.corsair.com/us/parts/case-parts/900d-front-panel-aluminum-door.html thx for help


I get 216mm x 408mm


----------



## Martyfish78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> I get 216mm x 408mm


Thx man..+rep


----------



## skupples

does anyone else have issues with the rear panel rattling seems like I can't get it to stop no matter what I try beaides to punch it.

(900d)


----------



## VSG

You must have gotten the worst 900D ever made, sorry man but I got no issues here even when I had packed the back full of wires, splitters and the lot.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> does anyone else have issues with the rear panel rattling seems like I can't get it to stop no matter what I try beaides to punch it.
> 
> (900d)


I have that problem too. Mine is pretty loud since I have four 290x's going at 95fan lol. At first I thought it was one of the cards had a bad fan but its the case. I'm really thinking about selling this 900D and putting my new build in something nicer. I keep getting annoyed with the quality. Like the motherboard mounts are not properly painted so they have white spots all over them and things of that nature.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You must have gotten the worst 900D ever made, sorry man but I got no issues here even when I had packed the back full of wires, splitters and the lot.


No these cases are just poorly built and produced. I order one from Amazon and one from Newegg. Both have numerous problems such as paint missing on pieces, bent doors, etc. Just a pure headache with this 900D. People even say the 800D used thicker metal but they cheaped out on the 900D.


----------



## VSG

Geez the one I got from NCIX was perfect, no issues anywhere at all. The only complaint I have is that when I got in all the watercooling components, I found it a little small


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Geez the one I got from NCIX was perfect, no issues anywhere at all. The only complaint I have is that when I got in all the watercooling components, I found it a little small


Funny how when you get everything stuffed in the case it seems much smaller...


----------



## NitrousX

I was wondering if there are any LED strip kits that you guys would recommend (and would fit) for the 900D? Thanks!


----------



## VSG

NZXT Hue?


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> NZXT Hue?


Would the HUE be long enough? The 900D is a pretty big case haha.


----------



## VSG

It is enough for almost all of 3 sides: Top, left and botom so it gives enough lighting for whatever you want to show off. You can always get another Hue


----------



## AtomX

Hello, on rebuild


----------



## szeged

tell me you got an MSI lightning 780 going into that


----------



## DBaer

I am using Sylvania RGB LED's. Here is a link to the Amazon page with lots of choices and an infinite almost series of options. I found the HUE overly limiting.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Dtools&field-keywords=RGB%20LED


----------



## DBaer

Greetings all, I am trying to get caught up here. I have been at CES all week.
Here are some Corsair pictures from their press room at the show. Some neat new stuff but I have to say that the new Cherry based RGB keyboard is a true work of art, really beautiful and with 100% Cherry keys it feel amazing also.
Anyway, here are some misc. pics of Corsair offerings. My thanks to them for the great hospitality.


----------



## onevoicewild

I agree with DBaer - I'm using 2 of the Hue systems in my 900D and their nice and easy, but you can get better lighting from one of the other systems. The Led spacing on the Hue is wider. I think you get better lighting by using smaller Led's but many more of them with tighter spacing, this gives more even lighting. Mine is really a day light case so I don't mind.


----------



## DBaer

Here are a few pics of my case using the Sylvania RGB system. Any color is possible including bright white for when you are working in the case. I have my lights on a separate 117V input so the computer does not have to be on for the lights to work.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> Here are a few pics of my case using the Sylvania RGB system. Any color is possible including bright white for when you are working in the case. I have my lights on a separate 117V input so the computer does not have to be on for the lights to work.


Awesome. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## sQuetos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> Here are a few pics of my case using the Sylvania RGB system. Any color is possible including bright white for when you are working in the case. I have my lights on a separate 117V input so the computer does not have to be on for the lights to work.


Thats dirty... very nice man


----------



## montyman03

Just got a package in from ColdZero. Good thing I like puzzles


----------



## RAFFY

Well it's official I will be selling my 900D in the next few weeks. Its a pretty awesome case for the money. My big problem is that the quality of the case just is not there. Both of my 900D's have paint missing on pieces, the motherboard tray is flimsy, and I really don't trust the case to hold all the weight I will be adding to it. I'm sure it will do just fine but in the end this case just isn't for me. I had big hopes for this case after seeing all the incredible build logs but I'm going another route. Hello inverted motherboard setup!


----------



## VSG

What are you going with? I am still content with mine, especially seeing that the only upgrade I would consider is a Caselabs which would run a LOT more expensive.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *montyman03*
> 
> Just got a package in from ColdZero. Good thing I like puzzles
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


]

What are the panels? I know what the mid plate & sli bridge are & the pieces for that, but what are the other pieces? The rectangles look like SSD mounts...


----------



## AtomX

Nice coldzero







black plate ....

I finish my first lap.. And no i ve got tri-vaporX full watercooled





Have à Nice day by


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What are you going with? I am still content with mine, especially seeing that the only upgrade I would consider is a Caselabs which would run a LOT more expensive.


I purchased a Silverstone TJ11. Got it for $400 shipped thanks to Amazon. Should be a great case. One of the huge selling points is that even with a PSU installed on each side I can still for two 360 radiators plus another 360 vertically above those and a 480 if I mod the mid plate. Plus I love how it's all held Turner by screw's. I know most will say caselabs but my problem with them is that they haven't updated their appearance since they launched. I know they have new models but they are still butt ugly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ]
> 
> What are the panels? I know what the mid plate & sli bridge are & the pieces for that, but what are the other pieces? The rectangles look like SSD mounts...


Yes your right. That panel on the left is for the SSD to be mounted on the side of the 5.25 drive bay and the other piece I believe guys on the other side unless it is the short mid plate.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I purchased a Silverstone TJ11. Got it for $400 shipped thanks to Amazon. Should be a great case. One of the huge selling points is that even with a PSU installed on each side I can still for two 360 radiators plus another 360 vertically above those and a 480 if I mod the mid plate. Plus I love how it's all held Turner by screw's. I know most will say caselabs but my problem with them is that they haven't updated their appearance since they launched. I know they have new models but they are still butt ugly.
> Yes your right. That panel on the left is for the SSD to be mounted on the side of the 5.25 drive bay and the other piece I believe guys on the other side unless it is the short mid plate.


the right side part looks more like Hdd Cage Back Cover


----------



## montyman03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> the right side part looks more like Hdd Cage Back Cover


Correct. One is the 5.25 cover with SSD mounts and the other is the HDD cage cover. Ill take some pictures tomorrow when I test fit them all.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> the right side part looks more like Hdd Cage Back Cover


I totally forgot about that part!


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Well it's official I will be selling my 900D in the next few weeks. Its a pretty awesome case for the money. My big problem is that the quality of the case just is not there. Both of my 900D's have paint missing on pieces, the motherboard tray is flimsy, and I really don't trust the case to hold all the weight I will be adding to it. I'm sure it will do just fine but in the end this case just isn't for me. I had big hopes for this case after seeing all the incredible build logs but I'm going another route. Hello inverted motherboard setup!


I'm not sure if I agree with your assessment but you're entitled to your opinions and congrats on TJ11. The only cases that are more boss IMHO are Case Labs. I think the 900D has huge thick bezels to hold the structural integrity of something over 2 feet long level without bending. I'm not sure what the official "loaded capacity" of a 900D would be but I have personally stood on mine and I am not a light person. People loading these things with big rads and lots of gear in them would have to trust the case to support it. At any rate good luck with your new endeavor.


----------



## onevoicewild

Mine weights 87 pounds because of all the copper and it is doing fine. These aren't exactly Lan rig's. now that mine is finished it's not going to be moved around very much!
Sorry to hear about the paint problems!

Starting to work with Sam in London on the initial plans for my next build.
Sam Kicked out this quickie render while we were going over ideas.


----------



## sQuetos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> Mine weights 87 pounds because of all the copper and it is doing fine. These aren't exactly Lan rig's. now that mine is finished it's not going to be moved around very much!
> Sorry to hear about the paint problems!
> 
> Starting to work with Sam in London on the initial plans for my next build.
> Sam Kicked out this quickie render while we were going over ideas.


holy... that is fresh brother!


----------



## sQuetos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ximatekorange*
> 
> phoyba led strip 5 metres runs of a molex giving a really bright effect


where did you get the LED strip from im looking everywhere


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sQuetos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ximatekorange*
> 
> phoyba led strip 5 metres runs of a molex giving a really bright effect
> 
> 
> 
> where did you get the LED strip from im looking everywhere
Click to expand...

I bought a 5 meter roll from Amazon that was pretty cheap. It's 12v 3258 LEDs in cool white and used some wire out of a network cable to solder them together. Got a cheap little switch that I could mount in the back to handle power from a molex. Can turn them on and off whenever I want. Probably ran me about $10-20 inclusion buying the soldering iron.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I'm not sure if I agree with your assessment but you're entitled to your opinions and congrats on TJ11. The only cases that are more boss IMHO are Case Labs. I think the 900D has huge thick bezels to hold the structural integrity of something over 2 feet long level without bending. I'm not sure what the official "loaded capacity" of a 900D would be but I have personally stood on mine and I am not a light person. People loading these things with big rads and lots of gear in them would have to trust the case to support it. At any rate good luck with your new endeavor.


The outer frame is build like a rock and I love that part of the case. But I just hate the flimsy metal inside. When I'm spending $300 on a case my motherboard platform should not bend a mm. I'd say that my Corsair Carbide Air540 has better build quality internally than the 900D. Or another thing that really irked me with this case was the side panels bending. And the reason they bend is because of cheap non hardened metal. Hopefully in the 1000D or whatever the next Godzilla case from Corsair will be called they will fix these issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> Mine weights 87 pounds because of all the copper and it is doing fine. These aren't exactly Lan rig's. now that mine is finished it's not going to be moved around very much!
> Sorry to hear about the paint problems!
> 
> Starting to work with Sam in London on the initial plans for my next build.
> Sam Kicked out this quickie render while we were going over ideas.


I have seen that Metallica 900D on several websites! It looks amazing, great job!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I purchased a Silverstone TJ11. Got it for $400 shipped thanks to Amazon. Should be a great case. One of the huge selling points is that even with a PSU installed on each side I can still for two 360 radiators plus another 360 vertically above those and a 480 if I mod the mid plate. Plus I love how it's all held Turner by screw's. I know most will say caselabs but my problem with them is that they haven't updated their appearance since they launched. I know they have new models but they are still butt ugly.
> Yes your right. That panel on the left is for the SSD to be mounted on the side of the 5.25 drive bay and the other piece I believe guys on the other side unless it is the short mid plate.


thought so. The other one must be the 120.2 cover for the inside of the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> The outer frame is build like a rock and I love that part of the case. But I just hate the flimsy metal inside. When I'm spending $300 on a case my motherboard platform should not bend a mm. I'd say that my Corsair Carbide Air540 has better build quality internally than the 900D. Or another thing that really irked me with this case was the side panels bending. And the reason they bend is because of cheap non hardened metal. Hopefully in the 1000D or whatever the next Godzilla case from Corsair will be called they will fix these issues.
> I have seen that Metallica 900D on several websites! It looks amazing, great job!


yeah... My rear panel warped just from leaning it up against a wall for a few days, yet it was almost impossible with the tools on hand to bend it back. Ended up clamping it to cinderblocks & forcing it back into shape. The rattle is finally gone, so I guess I won.


----------



## onevoicewild

Thanks for the kind words Raffy. Dude just how many computers do you have? your definitely no newbie. I guess I never noticed the Mother board thing, because mesh and then acrylic under the mother board to keep it from shorting out. That must have stiffened mine up. I hope you enjoy your new build, those are cool looking cases.


----------



## AtomX




----------



## slickwilly

Atomx; how do you get those perfect 90 radius bends in your tubing? I have seen the 180 bends sold on various websites but yours have multiple bends in each hose like steel brake line done on a tubing bender

(edit)
saw and followed the link in your sig, Promochill acrylic tubing, about time someone did this, so much neater than 1/2" PVC tubing we have been using


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Atomx; how do you get those perfect 90 radius bends in your tubing? I have seen the 180 bends sold on various websites but yours have multiple bends in each hose like steel brake line done on a tubing bender


its rigid acylic that has been heated up and then cooled down after the shape has been molded.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Atomx; how do you get those perfect 90 radius bends in your tubing? I have seen the 180 bends sold on various websites but yours have multiple bends in each hose like steel brake line done on a tubing bender
> 
> 
> 
> its rigid acylic that has been heated up and then cooled down after the shape has been molded.
Click to expand...

Did/do you have to insert anything (ie rubber tubing) in order for it to keep shape during the bending? It looks amazingly clean but very precise kind of work.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Did/do you have to insert anything (ie rubber tubing) in order for it to keep shape during the bending? It looks amazingly clean but very precise kind of work.


Yes you have to use rubber tubing to keep the shape. Google Primochill Rigid Acrylic you will see some pretty cool spiral bends and more.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Did/do you have to insert anything (ie rubber tubing) in order for it to keep shape during the bending? It looks amazingly clean but very precise kind of work.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you have to use rubber tubing to keep the shape. Google Primochill Rigid Acrylic you will see some pretty cool spiral bends and more.
Click to expand...

Thanks, will do. How did you heat it? Heat gun, hair dryer, blow torch? I'm also considering looking at bending copper tubing but clear acrylic can do so much more with light and color in it.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Thanks, will do. How did you heat it? Heat gun, hair dryer, blow torch? I'm also considering looking at bending copper tubing but clear acrylic can do so much more with light and color in it.


Well the hair dryer is laughable, the heat gun is correct and the blow torch would be overkill and probably blacken/melt the tube. Copper is pretty cool to use too and not too hard to bend since you just fill the tubes up with sand and go at it with some heat. My suggestion would be to purchase the acrylic bending kit from performance-pcs w/the heatgun(if you need it). I haven't had a chance to use mine yet but I can vouch for the build quality being superb and it will make my bending easier.


----------



## Tranceh

Does anyone know if a 800D would be able to fit this watercooling kit inside the case (http://www.ekwb.com/shop/kits-cases/kits/ek-kit-h3o-360-hfx.html) with a push/pull config and a Rampage IV Extreme? Top or bottom locations. I'm worried about space before purchasing this.

What about the 900D?


----------



## slickwilly

The 800D has room in the top for a 360 with out mods, I posted earlier in this thread with the measurements available in the top with a push pull config.


----------



## AtomX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Atomx; how do you get those perfect 90 radius bends in your tubing? I have seen the 180 bends sold on various websites but yours have multiple bends in each hose like steel brake line done on a tubing bender
> 
> (edit)
> saw and followed the link in your sig, Promochill acrylic tubing, about time someone did this, so much neater than 1/2" PVC tubing we have been using


Hi, my radius whit acrylic e22 was not perfect it s little to harde whit out tubing bender and 10/12 mm are to slim it s hard now for me.. But the acrylic primochill was my favorite it s little easy than e22 the radius was good!!


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomX*
> 
> Hi, my radius whit acrylic e22 was not perfect it s little to harde whit out tubing bender and 10/12 mm are to slim it s hard now for me.. But the acrylic primochill was my favorite it s little easy than e22 the radius was good!!


Quick question for you. What fittings did you use to join together the acrylic tubing in the middle of the tubing? Example right above/behind the yellow reservoir.


----------



## AtomX

eu .... this ?


----------



## montyman03

Couple pics of the coldzero stuff test fitted. Sorry for the image quality, just working with my S3.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *montyman03*
> 
> Couple pics of the coldzero stuff test fitted. Sorry for the image quality, just working with my S3.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looooove those blocks!

Midplate installed...


----------



## ximatekorange

updated my tubing guys took your advice to get rid of the cable ties see before and after,

specs,
3930k 4.8ghz/32gb ram 1600mhz and quad titans (with bios mod 1.212 volts), two psu setup ax1200 and ax760 with a custom dual loop


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Looooove those blocks!
> 
> Midplate installed...


Thats looking pretty sick James!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ximatekorange*
> 
> updated my tubing guys took your advice to get rid of the cable ties see before and after,
> 
> specs,
> 3930k 4.8ghz/32gb ram 1600mhz and quad titans (with bios mod 1.212 volts), two psu setup ax1200 and ax760 with a custom dual loop


Looking good


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

900D motherboard shroud and Geforce Midplate.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Looooove those blocks!
> 
> Midplate installed...


Where did you get your midplate? whats it made of?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Where did you get your midplate? whats it made of?


I made it from smoked 5mm acrylic


----------



## MrBoot

Hey guys, I was working on planning out a build for a 900D and was trying to find some 3D models of the tower. I've been striking out though and was wondering if anyone had one saved off. Thanks!


----------



## onevoicewild

these were very early and Incomplete before we could get real measurements. the one has the mother board tray in backwards, I'll check with my friend Sam to see if he ever completed the 3D one? Sorry this is the best I can do for now.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> these were very early and Incomplete before we could get real measurements. the one has the mother board tray in backwards, I'll check with my friend Sam to see if he ever completed the 3D one? Sorry this is the best I can do for now.


I like the concept but I would reverse the sides so you can still plug stuff in the back. The clear side panel would still work too. Neat idea.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

My 800d is still going strong, still a solid case!

Here is what she looks like right now:


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> My 800d is still going strong, still a solid case!
> 
> Here is what she looks like right now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really dig the blacked out look, great build


----------



## ozzy1925

today, i wanted to open my new 900d window panel but it doesnt want to open it just moves like a belly dancer is this normal?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> today, i wanted to open my new 900d window panel but it doesnt want to open it just moves like a belly dancer is this normal?


Yes this is normal unfortunately. It will become more rigid once a motherboard is installed. Just to warn you be very careful with the doors on bottom. If you bend them down to far they will bend and be a pain to realign so the magnets hit them. One of my cases has this problem from the factory.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Yes this is normal unfortunately. It will become more rigid once a motherboard is installed. Just to warn you be very careful with the doors on bottom. If you bend them down to far they will bend and be a pain to realign so the magnets hit them. One of my cases has this problem from the factory.


that really sucks, i paid $500 for this case here







I opened RMA to corsair


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> that really sucks, i paid $500 for this case here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I opened RMA to corsair


Just out of curiosity are your motherboard stand offs and screws painted properly with no white spots where paint is missing?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Just out of curiosity are your motherboard stand offs and screws painted properly with no white spots where paint is missing?


sorry ,i couldnt understand which part you mean? can you show with a picture then i can go and look for it


----------



## toor

anyone have any tips how to easily cover the holes on the back of the case where the motherboard sits.. to cover most the rubber holes.. etc..?

how are you guys doing it.. thought i would ask before i attempt to try myself.. head in the right direction..









Also, received heaps of my coldzero stuff last week.. like one big jigsaw puzzle!









While looking at all the bits and pieces i decided to mod my SSD's with the brackets that were included for one one of my side mounts..

So much for my 2 crucials SSD warranty











Have ordered some clear .5mm window and vinyl film wrap to cover it with.. should turn out OK.


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Does anyone know what sort of paint/finish is used on the cases? I want to use a phosphorescent ink on the surface of 900D, and I might want to remove and reapply that a few times. I want to know what is safe to use and won’t damage the case both in terms of ink and solvents. Maybe I would be able to get a few things with the same finish that I could use for testing purposes?


----------



## Aeleus

Wanted to showcase the pics for my machine that really show how good looking the 900D is. I know it's not without it's faults but it has some good stuff.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









]


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeleus*
> 
> Wanted to showcase the pics for my machine that really show how good looking the 900D is. I know it's not without it's faults but it has some good stuff.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Amazing shots. Great job with your build


----------



## VSG

Corsair mistakenly sent my item #CP-8920114 (Pig tail PCI-E power cable) instead of the 900D accessory kit with its mystical L-shaped screwdriver (#CC-8930114) so now I got not only the stock cables from my AX1200i in spare but also this. At least they are been nice and shipping me the accessory kit by next day air now.


----------



## ozzy1925

great news! Corsair accepted to take my case back and they will sent me a new one







top quality customer service


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> great news! Corsair accepted to take my case back and they will sent me a new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top quality customer service


Are they covering the shipping too? Double win if so because the case is heavy and expensive to ship no matter where you are.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Are they covering the shipping too? Double win if so because the case is heavy and expensive to ship no matter where you are.


yes they cover the shipping ,ups picked upthe case today and its going to Netherlands


----------



## VSG

Excellent customer service again, and people then wonder why Corsair has become such a household name in the enthusiast company! Between Corsair and EVGA, one can make a kickass machine and be assured of Amazon-like customer support.


----------



## ozzy1925

very true, i dont care what people says about them i will always choose corsair .Can you imagine the shipping cost from Turkey to Netherlands with ups ?I hope the new case will be in perfect condition .


----------



## nismoskyline

thought i'd post a recent build of mine here


----------



## Jameswalt1

Nicely done, love the all black with white tube


----------



## nismoskyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Nicely done, love the all black with white tube


thanks


----------



## Supacasey

Lookin for opinions on my build, I'll just quote what I said in the build log.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> Welp, loop's wrapped up, but... Not sure about the section that goes from the GPU to the res. Given that the classifieds are real damn tall, I had to extend out the fitting on the res to line it up with the one on the GPU, and that put the tubing at a sharp angle that gives it a funky look. Functionally speaking we're good to go, but I was thinking maybe what I'd do was put a 90 degree adapter fitting where the extensions on the res are now and create an extension towards the window-side of the case, then a 90 degree fitting on the end that faces the fitting on the GPU to make it a straight line. My only hesitations are that I'd have to buy another fitting and I'm not too excited about putting another two 90 degree fittings in addition to the 5 90's and 6 45's that are already in it.


----------



## Spinny99

Thought I'd share my build:

Specs:
Intel i7 4770k
Corsair h100i (SP120's in push-pull)
Maximus VI Hero
Asus 780ti DirectCU II
32GB of Corsair Vengeance Pro @ 1866mhz
Corsair AX860i w/ Corsair Sleeved Cables (Red)
Samsung 840 Series 120GB SSD
Kingston HyperX 120GB SSD
(3) WD Caviar Black TB mounted in the 5.25'' bays
(2) IceModz 26'' LED strips (Still in the mail)
NZXT Grid Fan Hub
Corsair Obsidian 750d

I'll throw a ton of pics in I recently took, so heres a spoiler:


Spoiler: Pictures!



New PSU (Corsair AX860i with Sleeved Corsair Cables)

Nice little side shot

Mounted 3 WD Caviar Black 1TB's in the bays

Got 16GB's more of Corsair Vengeance Pro 1866mhz, totaling 32GB

And heres my setup (the LED's have a remote and are by HitLights 28$ on Amazon)







What do you guys think?


----------



## VSG

Those Hitlight LEDs look amazing. Very clean build, any plans for a custom loop?


----------



## onevoicewild

Corsair 900D gets props on Modders Inc http://www.modders-inc.com/unforgiven-metallica-tribute-case-mod/


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> Lookin for opinions on my build, I'll just quote what I said in the build log.


Id say a Motherboard shroud and midplate for the case.


----------



## Spinny99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Those Hitlight LEDs look amazing. Very clean build, any plans for a custom loop?


Actually yes! I plan on keeping the h100i to cool the CPU, but adding a AlphaCool UT60 just to cool the GPU. Only thing I'm waiting for is a block for the DirectCU II 780ti, which I'm afraid may not be released for a while


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

My Aztec 900D is 98% completed.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> My Aztec 900D is 98% completed.


That is one nice build you have there.


----------



## AtomX

Hi, on build my new front 900D it s not finish


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomX*
> 
> Hi, on build my new front 900D it s not finish
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks cool more tubing pictures?


----------



## selk22

Have to bump for my feed guys...

Good stuff here all the time. One day I to will move onto a 800d or 750d..


----------



## onevoicewild

ATOMX - I love yellow, but I might need sunglasses that is so bright. Love how you are doing the front panel. I actually mounted my fans to the front panel so they are up close like you are showing. Magnifico!


----------



## AtomX

*Onevoicewild* : Thank you







... My Phone Photo are to bad, i wil get a good pictures. Now i need to adjust my new front panel i have 5 mm more... I cut 3 Corsair 120 SP high perf for a good ajust i hope it was ok

You know, your 900D was incredible!! So amazing build !! you give me an futur idea on my 900D, i hope my front will go ok and after i want try a same panel for 4 fan bottom : P
Thank you again


----------



## funkmetal

Well, after my 750D sitting in Newegg's Warehouse for almost a week and a lost package claim later, its finally on its way to my place. I don't know if I should trust Newegg anymore, I mean they did get my 4930k and my 2 780Ti Classy's to me. But that the smallest item in my order took almost a week to leave the warehouse when I paid for 3 day shipping put a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## marc0053

Can anyone confirm the clearance behind the motherboard tray for cable management for both the 800d and 900d?
Thanks


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Can anyone confirm the clearance behind the motherboard tray for cable management for both the 800d and 900d?
> Thanks


36.7mm on 900d.


----------



## Jameswalt1




----------



## DUpgrade

^





















amazing work right there


----------



## onevoicewild

James that is perfection in building. There is not one single thing out of place and a factory couldn't come close to making anything so perfectly organized. It's always a pleasure to see your work!


----------



## onevoicewild

And just when I was supposed to go to bed This happened! ohh well sleep Is overrated.
Corsair and George I can't thank you enough for taking a chance on me!

http://www.computerpoweruser.com/DigitalEditions/Default.aspx


----------



## Shadowtroop

Its been so long! Just updated my system.


----------



## Supacasey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


This makes me feel lazy.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> And just when I was supposed to go to bed This happened! ohh well sleep Is overrated.
> Corsair and George I can't thank you enough for taking a chance on me!
> 
> http://www.computerpoweruser.com/DigitalEditions/Default.aspx


Congrats


----------



## skupples

you think the flimsy-ness is bad now? Just wait until you get some of the drive bays out!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And just when I was supposed to go to bed This happened! ohh well sleep Is overrated.
> Corsair and George I can't thank you enough for taking a chance on me!
> 
> http://www.computerpoweruser.com/DigitalEditions/Default.aspx


but did you get permission from Lars? Could be Napstergate 2.0!

I kid I kid, Congrats!


----------



## VSG

Oh man, Patuga (Coldzero) has made a kit for a reversible MoBo tray on the 900D:



I imagine the kit shipped will be very expensive but this deserves admiration


----------



## skupples

The shipping for just the mid plate was 45$!

That is amazing though!

They were gone for a long time, but have come back to the scene with some amazing products!

Now if only we could arrange some group-buy's.

Is that a one-off? Or are they going to put them into production? I don't see it on the store, but I know the forums have been lit up with requests to make one for months & months.


----------



## VSG

It will be on the store soon, but I am afraid to know the cost.


----------



## skupples

No Joke man! I tried getting them to tell me what type of acrylic they use, but they would only tell me the manufacturer. Said manufacturer only has like 8 categories of acrylic with 500 colors in each.


----------



## onevoicewild

Thanks bro! I was hoping lars would put up some of those Rock Star bucks and Buy it. LOL


----------



## SilkyJohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Oh man, Patuga (Coldzero) has made a kit for a reversible MoBo tray on the 900D:
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine the kit shipped will be very expensive but this deserves admiration










Now if only I had seen this in November. Now ill be trying my best to think of an excuse to tear my rig down so I can get this. Thanks for the link.


----------



## VSG

What link? It is still being finalized at this stage









The bottom 140 mm fan mount seems like you are now forced to have fans on the top for exhaust with this design though.


----------



## skupples

The main appeal for me is that they closed off all of those dust holes. I'm thinking about covering them in electrical tape or something.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The main appeal for me is that they closed off all of those dust holes. I'm thinking about covering them in electrical tape or something.


You can cut pieces of black vinyl to cover them up.


----------



## Jameswalt1




----------



## SilkyJohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What link? It is still being finalized at this stage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom 140 mm fan mount seems like you are now forced to have fans on the top for exhaust with this design though.


Well more like a heads up I suppose to cold zero. Personally I dont check them out unless im needing something so Id have never known.


----------



## skcheng

BIG thread. I have an 800D that I bought 3 yrs and never used. Should I upgrade this case (USB 3 front panel, SATA-6 board......and whatever else is available?) or should I sell it and purchase the 750D?

My new build is fairly straightforward. CPU liquid cooler now and full water loop later.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2OfVK

Thanks,

skc


----------



## MegaBouncyBall

My 750D


----------



## YakshaXaio

found my 900D on sale on NCIX for $319. Was going to the 750D but had problems with new egg : (


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YakshaXaio*
> 
> found my 900D on sale on NCIX for $319. Was going to the 750D but had problems with new egg : (


What happened with yours? I ordered my 750D on Newegg and it sat in a warehouse for a week even after I paid for 3 day shipping and had to file a lost order claim? Did something similar happen to you?


----------



## YakshaXaio

for some reason they declined my credit card when i had the money then i wanted to look at NCIX to see if it was cheaper there and it was then i saw the 900D was on sale and....i got that lol


----------



## skupples

sigh, corsair wants 5$ for a replacement ODD cover, & 5$ for cheapest shipping. Isn't allot of money, I just can't believe I misplaced one.


----------



## skcheng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skcheng*
> 
> BIG thread. I have an 800D that I bought 3 yrs and never used. Should I upgrade this case (USB 3 front panel, SATA-6 board......and whatever else is available?) or should I sell it and purchase the 750D?
> 
> My new build is fairly straightforward. CPU liquid cooler now and full water loop later.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2OfVK
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> skc


So I went ahead and ordered the USB 3 and SATA-6 upgrades. I noted that Performance PC has some drilled out side panels for additional cooling.

Any other mods or improvements for this case?


----------



## dartuil

Hello,
Can someone here tell me if D14 fit in the 550D?
Did someone try a 200mm fan in it?


----------



## onevoicewild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skcheng*
> 
> So I went ahead and ordered the USB 3 and SATA-6 upgrades. I noted that Performance PC has some drilled out side panels for additional cooling.
> 
> Any other mods or improvements for this case?


You might want to take a look at this mother board. when you go full loop the chip set is already set up for air or water cooling

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_FORMULA/

This looks like it will be an incredible build. Cheers


----------



## skcheng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> You might want to take a look at this mother board. when you go full loop the chip set is already set up for air or water cooling
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_FORMULA/
> 
> This looks like it will be an incredible build. Cheers


I'm actually picking up the Extreme. That is if I can ever break free from work to head over to Microcenter.

I've been reading that OC'ing is nicer/easier with the Extreme board. And since I have my own audio cards, I figure the Extreme is worth the $70 premium over the Formula.


----------



## onevoicewild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skcheng*
> 
> I'm actually picking up the Extreme. That is if I can ever break free from work to head over to Microcenter.
> 
> I've been reading that OC'ing is nicer/easier with the Extreme board. And since I have my own audio cards, I figure the Extreme is worth the $70 premium over the Formula.


That's cool! when I looked the formula actually cost more by 25.00? Not sure if I linked the wrong one? that's what I love about building, Is we each have our own vision of our perfect system. I want pic's when you get some progress.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

What size are the 900D PCI slot thumbs screw size? Was foing to order a few, but FrozenCPU has different sizes. Thanks in advance!


----------



## staryoshi

I just remembered that this thread exists









Proud 350D owner here:


----------



## skupples

forgot to post these here! 900D club gotta see em'.

will work on better pictures this weekend. just now starting to get the hang of this fuji-film finepix 8400. The bottom pic is on auto-mode, which is terrible. top pic is me fingering different settings like a nob.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot to post these here! 900D club gotta see em'.
> 
> will work on better pictures this weekend. just now starting to get the hang of this fuji-film finepix 8400. The bottom pic is on auto-mode, which is terrible. top pic is me fingering different settings like a nob.


Amazing build good lord


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Amazing build good lord


thank you sir! I'm thinking about adding a third MCP35x pump shortly. Two of them, even @ 100% just isn't cutting it. Temp differences between 75% & 100% are about 5c, which to me means I would benefit from a third.


----------



## szeged

gotta get them d5s runnin that beast









also, it looks really good btw, nice job.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I'm running g a single D5 and it blasts right through my loop. Like Szeged said, I also vote for a d5 instead of a 3rd pump.


----------



## szeged

i love my single D5, pushes through 4 monstas and the 3 blocks easily.


----------



## skupples

buuut what are your flow rates. Are either of you running flow sensors? I would like to be @ 1.5gpm+, that's not going to happen with a single D5. you also have to remember that parallel flow to your GPU's sends 1/3rd the flow rate to each card. That's where I really want to speed things up.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> buuut what are your flow rates. Are either of you running flow sensors? I would like to be @ 1.5gpm+, that's not going to happen with a single D5. you also have to remember that parallel flow to your GPU's sends 1/3rd the flow rate to each card. That's where I really want to speed things up.


No flow meter, the way water gushes from the return line into the tube tells me there is plenty of flow. I thought that after adding the Mobo blocks, temps would increase and flow rate will be significantly reduced, but that wasn't the case. Temps are great, that was ultimately my goal.


----------



## skupples

My temps are great, VRM block is running ~30-35 @ 5.1 ghz. GPU's run ~45 under load w/ heavy OC. This 3930k sure dumps a ton of heat though.

Basically, I found this triple-DDC top, and I want it.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> My temps are great, VRM block is running ~30-35 @ 5.1 ghz. GPU's run ~45 under load w/ heavy OC. This 3930k sure dumps a ton of heat though.
> 
> Basically, I found this triple-DDC top, and I want it.


Go for it.


----------



## szeged

just do a dual loop d5 system







thatll keep the flow nice and high lol.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just do a dual loop d5 system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thatll keep the flow nice and high lol.


That's the other idea... I'm not going to junk the 35x2 until it dies though. I need a bigger case to split this up into a dual loop though. I'm looking @ the best way to pump out more power in the 900D, which is faster fluid. No room for more rads, & no internal room for dual loop. Well, if I busted out one of the bay reservoirs I could do dual loop, but I hate those things.


----------



## szeged

a bigger case you say? hmmmm


----------



## YakshaXaio

add me to the list 900D list please











Just transferring my 600T build until I can save up for watercooling and some new gpus


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> a bigger case you say? hmmmm


Hang on now, I thought I was first in line for the STH-10


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hang on now, I thought I was first in line for the STH-10


the more i look at that new s8, the more you might get it


----------



## hebrewbacon

Just got a 900D two weeks ago and slowly transferring stuff over as I receive parts. Will be watercooling 2 gtx 780s and a 2500k. This is my first watercooling build and I'm really excited to work on this project.
Here's a few pics of the progress so far. Hoping to complete the majority of the build by this weekend.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hebrewbacon*
> 
> Just got a 900D two weeks ago and slowly transferring stuff over as I receive parts. Will be watercooling 2 gtx 780s and a 2500k. This is my first watercooling build and I'm really excited to work on this project.
> Here's a few pics of the progress so far. Hoping to complete the majority of the build by this weekend.


From what you have up so far this is looking to be a nice build


----------



## onevoicewild

Running dual D-5's gives you a good backup, incase you have a pump failure. If you want more info got to http://martinsliquidlab.org/ you can get some better information here. Cheers Mate!


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm looking @ the best way to pump out more power in the 900D, which is faster fluid. No room for more rads


What do you have in your case currently?


----------



## VSG

He's got dual MCP35x pumps, not much more he can get out of anywhere else. I am just about making do with my single 35x here and it's 1 GPM flow though


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> What do you have in your case currently?


MCP 35x2, 2x 60mm thick EK 480 XTX(coolstream) 1x 30mm thick, EK 360 Coolstream, 3x titans blocks in parallel, EK CPU block, EK VRM block, 250mm BP res.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> Running dual D-5's gives you a good backup, incase you have a pump failure. If you want more info got to http://martinsliquidlab.org/ you can get some better information here. Cheers Mate!


I'm running dual D5s for built in redundancy just in case I have a pump failure. I figured if I'm spending nearly 10k on gaming rig what's another $100.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> MCP 35x2, 2x 60mm thick EK 480 XTX(coolstream) 1x 30mm thick, EK 360 Coolstream, 3x titans blocks in parallel, EK CPU block, EK VRM block, 250mm BP res.


Hmm, I was able to fit the following in my 900D:

2x Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 480mm Radiators
Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 120mm Radiator
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 240mm Radiator
Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 240mm Radiator
Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 360mm Radiator

4x R9 290 (X unlocked) with Koolance blocks in semi-parallel configuration.
EK Supreme LTX with Naked Ivy Kit

Pushed by 2x Swiftech MCP655

I have a Phobya Balancer 450mm res mounted to the back of the case connected via a PCIe pass through. I am considering a smaller res so I can have everything inside the case.


----------



## skupples

I have dual PSU, which takes up any extra rad space you could have in the basement. The only way I could fit dual rads down there with two PSU's is if they were A.) Push or pull only, & only 30mm thick... I have a plate covering up the internal low profile 240 slot, as that's where I mount my SSD's. putting a 120 rad on the exhaust just seems like a waste of money to me.

Do you have pictures of this build? That must be one stuffed full case. If you are running naked ivy, you must be using a PLX board.

So, your build is: 480, & a 240 in the bottom, with a 360 in front, 480 up top, 120 in the exhaust port, & a 240 on the internal point?

you must stroke out your PSU easily with all that hardware, unless you are running a second one externally for the GPU section.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have dual PSU, which takes up any extra rad space you could have in the basement. The only way I could fit dual rads down there with two PSU's is if they were A.) Push or pull only, & only 30mm thick... I have a plate covering up the internal low profile 240 slot, as that's where I mount my SSD's. putting a 120 rad on the exhaust just seems like a waste of money to me.
> 
> Do you have pictures of this build? That must be one stuffed full case. If you are running naked ivy, you must be using a PLX board.
> 
> So, your build is: 480, & a 240 in the bottom, with a 360 in front, 480 up top, 120 in the exhaust port, & a 240 on the internal point?
> 
> you must stroke out your PSU easily with all that hardware, unless you are running a second one externally for the GPU section.


I'll take out the camera and post some pictures of the completed build this weekend. I have the 480 on the bottom with the the 240, the 30mm 240 is in the front and have a 360 mounted behind the drive bays using a Bitspower 120 Radiator Holder

Couple pictures that I have on my phone:



I have a 1500W Enermax Maxrevo and it serves its purpose. I have a secondary Rosewill Ligtning 1300W that I can run an extension for in the even of overclock benchmarks but in practicality it is just the single PSU since it runs on a 15A circuit. 45mm rads in the bottom work best for a push pull config as it leaves about an inch gap between the two rads. The front doesn't accept anything beyond a 30 mm rad and it can only be oriented down if you want mount the drive bays.


----------



## skupples

yupp, sounds like you ran into the same limitations as I did, though I mounted my front 360 with the ports up top, as I had no other option. Having the ports in the bottom would have 100% not worked due to the p/p 60mm bottom rad.

in short, i think i'm going to need a bigger box.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

is there anywhere we can find replacements for the flimsy plastic 700D drive trays?


----------



## Amw86

OH DERN! 750D specific owners club answered my question, did NOT realize 2 clubs going.

TY guys!


----------



## VindalooJim

How does the 350D fair for aircooling? I know it is designed more for CLC but how would an NH-D14 and a single 780Ti ACX manage with Noctua case fans?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> is there anywhere we can find replacements for the flimsy plastic 700D drive trays?


Corsair sells pretty much everything for in production cases on their website. I had to order a few pieces for my 650R & 900D last week.


----------



## LostKauz

In it for the 900d Membership but looks like ill be in for more than one case just ordered this stuff.

900d , 350d and a couple monitors...


----------



## liberato87

ASUS GTX 780 POSEIDON, FULL REVIEW (AIR AND LIQUID)

http://www.xtremehardware.com/recensioni/schede-video/


----------



## hebrewbacon

Hey guys, just about done with my build. I still need a few more fan extensions and splitters and one more UV cathode tube. It took a while but I am extremely satisfied with the end result. Have to say the 900D is a case MADE for insane water cooling.


----------



## ozzy1925

i received my new rma 900d case this week but when i checked the front panel today i saw right leg is shorther than the left leg.Can you guys check if its same for you


----------



## skcheng

Newbie question here, but is there room to run a push pull 4 fan configuration with the Swiftech H220 "inside" the 800D case?

I know that I will only benefit a few degrees, but I'm hoping that this will also help cool the interior of the case by pulling air in and through the case over the motherboard.

Also, could I swap out the rest of the stock fans in the 800D with Swiftech Helix fans? I like the white look and since they're PWM, I can adjust the speed on these.

Motherboard is the Asus Maximus Extreme. Thanks.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i received my new rma 900d case this week but when i checked the front panel today i saw right leg is shorther than the left leg.Can you guys check if its same for you
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would love to, but my front is sealed off with a big ol' radiator & a custom acrylic plate... That doesn't really look like anything that would weaken structural integrity though.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would love to, but my front is sealed off with a big ol' radiator & a custom acrylic plate... That doesn't really look like anything that would weaken structural integrity though.


i tought the same too but i mean the replacement case shouldnt be in better condiditon?Because they rmad my other case because of the structural fail .Dont they have quality control people?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i tought the same too but i mean the replacement case shouldnt be in better condiditon?Because they rmad my other case because of the structural fail .Dont they have quality control people?


I'm still trying to figure out what that is in the picture... is it one of the screw posts for holding the front panel on?

the 900D has terrible quality control, and is over all a very flimsy case.

Was decently fun to work with, but I am ever so slightly disappointed in how flimsy it is. Using the HDD drive bays for structural stability is a major design flaw.


----------



## ozzy1925

it is not something you screw just a plastic leg holding the front panel frame
here:


----------



## VindalooJim

Would I have enough cool air intake in a 350D with 2 NF-F12 front intake fans for an overclocked 4770k w/ NH-D14 and a 780Ti Classified? Haswell (as we all know) runs HOT, and the classy is going to be dumping a lot of heat in the case.

I know the Obsidian series isn't targeted at air cooling but I was wondering if it would be possible with the right fans- the case looks soooo nice.


----------



## azelexx

Add me to the club! 900D owner here with my first watercooling rig.

All my 90 degree EKWB fittings leaked so I had to replace them with XSPC for now (because they're readily available in New Zealand), I plan to do full Bitspower soon









Used to use EKWB Red Coolant, but since the leak, my carpet's totally screwed. Currently using distilled water with Mayhem Silver Coil x4 (hiding on the bottom of reservoir.)

I intend to custom cut sheet metal to cover all the mesh and 5.25"/HDD bays, currently using black foam board from the local art shop to test dimensions.

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azelexx*
> 
> Add me to the club! 900D owner here with my first watercooling rig.
> 
> All my 90 degree EKWB fittings leaked so I had to replace them with XSPC for now (because they're readily available in New Zealand), I plan to do full Bitspower soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used to use EKWB Red Coolant, but since the leak, my carpet's totally screwed. Currently using distilled water with Mayhem Silver Coil x4 (hiding on the bottom of reservoir.)
> 
> I intend to custom cut sheet metal to cover all the mesh and 5.25"/HDD bays, currently using black foam board from the local art shop to test dimensions.
> 
> Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice, very clean!


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azelexx*
> 
> Add me to the club! 900D owner here with my first watercooling rig.
> 
> All my 90 degree EKWB fittings leaked so I had to replace them with XSPC for now (because they're readily available in New Zealand), I plan to do full Bitspower soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used to use EKWB Red Coolant, but since the leak, my carpet's totally screwed. Currently using distilled water with Mayhem Silver Coil x4 (hiding on the bottom of reservoir.)
> 
> I intend to custom cut sheet metal to cover all the mesh and 5.25"/HDD bays, currently using black foam board from the local art shop to test dimensions.
> 
> Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice!


----------



## azelexx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Very nice!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Very nice, very clean!


Thanks guys, I'm still trying to make it look better - slowly experimenting haha (the best part)


----------



## soulreaper05

My finished rig.


----------



## badjz

Reverse atx courtesy of the artist @ coldzero;


----------



## VindalooJim

I can not decided on whether to buy a 550d or a 350d. I do not mind having either ATX or mATX form factors as I will only be running a single GPU.

I definitely won't be building a custom water loop (I may cave in for a H100) however I will most likely stick with my trusty NH-D14 and Noctua case fans- so I suppose my question is: if I do stick with my NH-D14 which case between the 550d and the 350d has better air flow/ air cooling?

Thanks for all and any suggestions


----------



## LostKauz

Need some help.

I have a cross flow 240 I need to put in the front of my 900d is it correct that I will have to cut out a portion of the drive cages to fit it allowing for the bottom 480 to have enough room.

Jw if there is some sort of bracket I'm not seeing that can be arranged to better suite my needs.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> Need some help.
> 
> I have a cross flow 240 I need to put in the front of my 900d is it correct that I will have to cut out a portion of the drive cages to fit it allowing for the bottom 480 to have enough room.
> 
> Jw if there is some sort of bracket I'm not seeing that can be arranged to better suite my needs.


If you mount it @ the very top location, leaving a 120 space in the bottom, you will likely need to cut into the drive bay base ~1inch.



This is what I had to do to get a 360 to fit up front. Cross flow is normally a blessing, but in this situation it's going to be a curse due to the limited space in the 900D's front.


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If you mount it @ the very top location, leaving a 120 space in the bottom, you will likely need to cut into the drive bay base ~1inch.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I had to do to get a 360 to fit up front. Cross flow is normally a blessing, but in this situation it's going to be a curse due to the limited space in the 900D's front.


Yea I had to cut it, which sucks it wouldn't be so bad if the dam cages weren't popriveted... Wth corsair. Anyways I'm about done with it just need to mount the 2nd gpu block and make runs.

Ot.. Can I reuse fluid after it's been drained. I will need to drain in a week when back plates arrive.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> Yea I had to cut it, which sucks it wouldn't be so bad if the dam cages weren't popriveted... Wth corsair. Anyways I'm about done with it just need to mount the 2nd gpu block and make runs.
> 
> Ot.. Can I reuse fluid after it's been drained. I will need to drain in a week when back plates arrive.


You can yes, but I wouldn't reuse the first batch of liquid that's in the unit. Probably just me being paranoid.


----------



## hebrewbacon

Night shot of the 900D


----------



## Sikorsky14

Add me to the 750D list now as well, just upgraded from my 650D


----------



## Supacasey

My 900D, whose loop is currently being bled.


----------



## Someone09

That looks great!

I mean I have too have a 900D with a black & white theme...but that doesn´t look nearly as good as yours.


----------



## Nosty

Hey guys, I've just ordered myself a 750D as well this weekend, should arrive on tuesday hopefully.
One question, after having ordered i started reading some forumthreads and came to the conclusion that motherboard standoffs on this case are built-in?
What does this mean exactly, i can just put the motherboard onto the raised parts without having to use any external standoffs? This is the first case i've had like this so i want to be sure i'm not messing anything up.

I still use a Sabertooth P67, which has no backplate, only a front armor, which should hopefully give no issues.

Just wondering if anyone with a 750D could clear the standoff thing up for me, i can't seem to find a solid answer.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Hey Nosty,

The first few months of production had built in motherboard standoffs, like the 300R had before it.

You can see them in the 300R, like this:



As of mid December, 2013, all 750Ds have been moved over to standard standoffs, like the kind you're probably more used to. This was done to increase compatibility with some motherboards that include rear covers, like the Maximus VI Formula. Cases with this change should have a lot code beginning with 1351 or later.

The standoffs are all preinstalled, however, regardless, so you'll never have to manually install a standoff in the 750D.


----------



## Nosty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Hey Nosty,
> 
> The first few months of production had built in motherboard standoffs, like the 300R had before it.
> 
> You can see them in the 300R, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> As of mid December, 2013, all 750Ds have been moved over to standard standoffs, like the kind you're probably more used to. This was done to increase compatibility with some motherboards that include rear covers, like the Maximus VI Formula. Cases with this change should have a lot code beginning with 1351 or later.
> 
> The standoffs are all preinstalled, however, regardless, so you'll never have to manually install a standoff in the 750D.


thank you for the quick response!
i'm not sure whether i'll have the revised model or not.
If i still have the 'older' model, this basicly means i can just place the motherboard onto the raised points and screw it on? Nothing has to be placed between the backplate and the board?
Also, the center standoff, thats supposedly there to balance the board as you place it, does this have to be removed? Or do i just leave it?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

The center standoff is designed to hold the board in place as you install it, and does not have to be removed.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The center standoff is designed to hold the board in place as you install it, and does not have to be removed.


hey, what do you think of this :
http://www.overclock.net/t/572373/official-corsair-obsidian-900d-800d-750d-700d-650d-550d-350d-club/6700_100#post_21792769
is this normal?


----------



## Nosty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The center standoff is designed to hold the board in place as you install it, and does not have to be removed.


Alright, thanks a bunch for clearing everything up


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You can yes, but I wouldn't reuse the first batch of liquid that's in the unit. Probably just me being paranoid.


thanks for the answer ill be switching over to mayhems pastel then anyways i dont really care for the aurora .. though it looked good for about an hour. lol


----------



## onevoicewild

A couple of beautiful toys to play with. I build a working Rig for my wife and a second case to Mod. I switch all the Hardware over when I'm done with the Mod. I truly love this case, It was such a fun build and works great with an H100i and lot's of other Corsair goodies!


----------



## funkmetal

Does anyone here know if a RIVE BE will be able to have a H110 in Push Pull in a 750D? The normal RIVE was pushing it in terms of space. Or should I go and upgrade my case to the 900D?


----------



## Str8Klownin

My modded 750D


----------



## Kainward




----------



## ximatekorange

Here is my updated 900D with NVidia Claw illumination I think it fits my quad GTX titan system very well let me know what you think guys?

original



updated


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Well, I decided that after many years of having huge cases that less really is more. I sold my RIVE and bought an R4G and a 350D and called it a day. Here she is


----------



## Buttsy

Hey guys,

I currently have a Graphite 600t, but I have used pretty much every mounting point possible, and have run out of rad space and I need more dammit!







. I only have the cash at the moment to buy the 900D itself, with more rads etc to go into it in the future.

I want to pull my current loop out of my 600t and put it straight into the 900D until I can afford more upgrades. My question is will my current Phobya Extreme 200mm rad fit into the front of the 900D? I don't mind if it needs a little modding or chopping to get it to fit, I just need it to fit lol. Even a little ghetto rigging with cable ties is fine.

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## skupples

Iv'e never seen a 200mm rad, so i'm going to assume you mean 240mm rad... If so, than yes, it will fit in the front of the case quite easily.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Iv'e never seen a 200mm rad, so i'm going to assume you mean 240mm rad... If so, than yes, it will fit in the front of the case quite easily.


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_1276&products_id=31028


----------



## skupples

pshh, googling things @ 3AM, over rated... 240x199x45thick... Should be able to rig it up on the inside of the front... The built in mounts are 120x scale.


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azelexx*
> 
> Add me to the club! 900D owner here with my first watercooling rig.
> 
> All my 90 degree EKWB fittings leaked so I had to replace them with XSPC for now (because they're readily available in New Zealand), I plan to do full Bitspower soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used to use EKWB Red Coolant, but since the leak, my carpet's totally screwed. Currently using distilled water with Mayhem Silver Coil x4 (hiding on the bottom of reservoir.)
> 
> I intend to custom cut sheet metal to cover all the mesh and 5.25"/HDD bays, currently using black foam board from the local art shop to test dimensions.
> 
> Nice to meet you all!


Very nice indeed.
Add me to the club as well, This week I got my 900D, I am getting ready to do a tri sli setup using 3 MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming cards.
This is my first build using a Corsair case, and also first time going with tri sli.

900D.JPG 1703k .JPG file


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Iv'e never seen a 200mm rad, so i'm going to assume you mean 240mm rad... If so, than yes, it will fit in the front of the case quite easily.


Lol, nah dude I meant 200mm, def not 240mm. 200mm def exist lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> pshh, googling things @ 3AM, over rated... 240x199x45thick... Should be able to rig it up on the inside of the front... The built in mounts are 120x scale.


'Should be able to' won't quite cut it sorry bro, I need a definite answer, here in Oz the 900D is around $430, its a lot to drop on a should be able to, but thank you for your input







. Plus a Phobya 200mm doesn't come close to fitting in to 120mm scale mounts, they are 200mmx200mm mounting holes. I need to know if the width, depth and height of the front section of the 900D can fit it and a 200mm Spectre pro until I can afford more rads.


----------



## Lonestar166

Greetings one and all, I have been enjoying this forum for a while now. You guys are simply amazing, and I salute each and every one of you.
I am getting ready for a new build, this is my first time using a Corsair case, and first time going with tri sli.
So many decisions to make.................


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttsy*
> 
> Lol, nah dude I meant 200mm, def not 240mm. 200mm def exist lol.
> 
> 'Should be able to' won't quite cut it sorry bro, I need a definite answer, here in Oz the 900D is around $430, its a lot to drop on a should be able to, but thank you for your input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Plus a Phobya 200mm doesn't come close to fitting in to 120mm scale mounts, they are 200mmx200mm mounting holes. I need to know if the width, depth and height of the front section of the 900D can fit it and a 200mm Spectre pro until I can afford more rads.


That was my point. The stock slotting, through the front of the case is for 120's, possibly 140's. They can be removed, which may give you a bit more space, but the case it's self is just over 25cm wide.



These are the brackets i'm talking about. Some are removable, others are part of the case. Your best bet is to possibly jimmy rig it to that area, so you can have fans on the other side. You may have to bend back that metal on the far left side of the picture. Either way it's going to be very close, unless you do some cutting/bending.


----------



## ShortySmalls

re-do of my 900D alot more happy with it, but the long tube from top rad to bottom rad bothers me.


----------



## VSG

That's where my motherboard blocks came in very handy.


----------



## Buttsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That was my point. The stock slotting, through the front of the case is for 120's, possibly 140's. They can be removed, which may give you a bit more space, but the case it's self is just over 25cm wide.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the brackets i'm talking about. Some are removable, others are part of the case. Your best bet is to possibly jimmy rig it to that area, so you can have fans on the other side. You may have to bend back that metal on the far left side of the picture. Either way it's going to be very close, unless you do some cutting/bending.


Awesome! Cheers, thanks for that bro







exactly what I was looking for. Looks like I should be able to fit it with a bit of dodgy rigging. Its only for a month or 2 till I can buy more rads


----------



## z0ki

Can a XT45 480 fit on the bottom right with a monsta 240 on the bottom left side?

The quad XT45 will be push/pull if that helps


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Can a XT45 480 fit on the bottom right with a monsta 240 on the bottom left side?
> 
> The quad XT45 will be push/pull if that helps


Yes, it will fit just fine.


----------



## JMCB

I'm happy with how mine came out (although a cleaner look on the water tubes might be better).


----------



## VSG

The total width of that combo will be 86+25+25+45+25 = 206 mm

The space in between the bottom panels is about 220mm. So you can do it but it will be very tight running the tubing and fan wiring, let alone the PSU cables.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Can a XT45 480 fit on the bottom right with a monsta 240 on the bottom left side?
> 
> The quad XT45 will be push/pull if that helps




EK XTX 480x60mm in p/p w/ gentle typhoon's... Gives you an idea of the space constraints.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EK XTX 480x60mm in p/p w/ gentle typhoon's... Gives you an idea of the space constraints.


Hrmm i guess it isn't too bad, considering you got a 60mm in there, But i'll more than likely have an XT45 (45mm thick) bottom right in push/pull and the Monsta in possibly only push on the left bottom.. I think i'll have a fair bit of room maybe.. Perhaps someone here who has a monsta and a 45mm in the bottom can chime in.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Hrmm i guess it isn't too bad, considering you got a 60mm in there, But i'll more than likely have an XT45 (45mm thick) bottom right in push/pull and the Monsta in possibly only push on the left bottom.. I think i'll have a fair bit of room maybe.. Perhaps someone here who has a monsta and a 45mm in the bottom can chime in.


It should fit, with about 10MM to spare... The issue I have is with using a Monsta Rad, but not using p/p. Plenty of people do it, but you definitely won't be getting the full cooling capacity out of the radiator, unless you use some gentle typhoon 3000 RPM pwm fans.


----------



## onevoicewild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> re-do of my 900D alot more happy with it, but the long tube from top rad to bottom rad bothers me.


You might consider putting a 90 at the Rad and run it over to the corner where it would be mostly hidden?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> re-do of my 900D alot more happy with it, but the long tube from top rad to bottom rad bothers me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might consider putting a 90 at the Rad and run it over to the corner where it would be mostly hidden?
Click to expand...

Why dont you run the long tube behind your mobo? just run from the CPU to the other side of the top rad kinda like the below pic


----------



## badjz

Inverted 900d, almost complete;


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badjz*
> 
> Inverted 900d, almost complete;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So, are you part of coldzero, or have they finally started selling the kit?


----------



## badjz

No I purchased about a month back.


----------



## skupples

interesting, as they still don't have them listed on their store page.


----------



## AtomX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badjz*
> 
> Inverted 900d, almost complete;


Omg man, beautifull !!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Are you guys going to be adding the 250D to this club? We have a separate club here http://www.overclock.net/t/1466042/corsair-obsidian-250d-club/0_40


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Are you guys going to be adding the 250D to this club? We have a separate club here http://www.overclock.net/t/1466042/corsair-obsidian-250d-club/0_40


Best bet is to contact the OP/sub forum moderator & ask for it to be added in.


----------



## ShortySmalls

My updated 900D build


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> My updated 900D build


What RAD do you have on the bottom of this 900D


----------



## maximus7651000

That looks like the same rad I'm running in the bottom of my 900D...Alphacool Nexxos UT 60mm 480.


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> What RAD do you have on the bottom of this 900D


Its a UIT60 480 on the bottom, and a UT30 360 on the top, my RX360 that sat on the front i finally drive a screw though the fins, and it leaked like a river. I plan to buy another UT60 480 for the top, or a 480 monsta and put the UT60 on the top and get rid of that slim UT30 i had originally bought for another case anyways.


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> Its a UIT60 480 on the bottom, and a UT30 360 on the top, my RX360 that sat on the front i finally drive a screw though the fins, and it leaked like a river. I plan to buy another UT60 480 for the top, or a 480 monsta and put the UT60 on the top and get rid of that slim UT30 i had originally bought for another case anyways.


I really like your build and that UT 60 will fit really nice up top. I went with an XSPC AX 480 up top though but my build doesn't look nearly as clean as yours....makes me hesitant to post pics up after seeing all the really clean builds on here.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> Its a UIT60 480 on the bottom, and a UT30 360 on the top, my RX360 that sat on the front i finally drive a screw though the fins, and it leaked like a river. I plan to buy another UT60 480 for the top, or a 480 monsta and put the UT60 on the top and get rid of that slim UT30 i had originally bought for another case anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your build and that UT 60 will fit really nice up top. I went with an XSPC AX 480 up top though but my build doesn't look nearly as clean as yours....makes me hesitant to post pics up after seeing all the really clean builds on here.
Click to expand...

Here is a pic of my build


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Here is a pic of my build


That is one sweet build.









This is my first water cooled build so be gentle.







Red sleeved cables are on the way in along with other fittings and such. Still looking at ways to make it cleaner but the dual bay res with dual D5 pumps has it looking too busy right now in my opinion. Top rad is an XSPC AX 480 and the bottom rad is an Alphacool UT 60 480. I did manage to run the waterlines and fittings through the black acrylic floor plate I installed.

Let me know what you think and any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## zupernico

Hi guys,

Nice to be here with you. I have assembled a new rig. The water cooling is mounted with rigid tube, it´s the first time i use this.

There are no blocks for the gigabyte 780 TI WF, i´m wainting to install, but while here you have an example of how it is currently.






















































































































The rigid tube ....




































































































..... this is my workplace


















I hope you liked my rig


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Here is a pic of my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one sweet build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first water cooled build so be gentle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red sleeved cables are on the way in along with other fittings and such. Still looking at ways to make it cleaner but the dual bay res with dual D5 pumps has it looking too busy right now in my opinion. Top rad is an XSPC AX 480 and the bottom rad is an Alphacool UT 60 480. I did manage to run the waterlines and fittings through the black acrylic floor plate I installed.
> 
> Let me know what you think and any input is greatly appreciated.
Click to expand...

I am a bit of a minimalist with the tubes in my build, you might want to look at running your tubes on the back side of your mobo tray I think it would clean up the look of your build. All in all though for your first time you did an excellent job.


----------



## Brulf

current build i have posted it elsewhere but im still happy with it so it's going here as well


----------



## Jelah

Hey guys, I'm trying to plan another loop in my 800d, I'm hoping I can run some tubing from the bottom of the case to the rad in the top behind the mobo. I am looking for the best way to achieve this. Should I use angled fittings going in and out? Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Best bet is to contact the OP/sub forum moderator & ask for it to be added in.


I just did that, looks like the OP creator hasn't posted in months on OCN.

Some pics from my 250D build earlier in the week.


----------



## Zooty Cat

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*
> 
> That is one sweet build.





This is my first water cooled build so be gentle.







Red sleeved cables are on the way in along with other fittings and such. Still looking at ways to make it cleaner but the dual bay res with dual D5 pumps has it looking too busy right now in my opinion. Top rad is an XSPC AX 480 and the bottom rad is an Alphacool UT 60 480. I did manage to run the waterlines and fittings through the black acrylic floor plate I installed.

Let me know what you think and any input is greatly appreciated.












You could reduce the amount of tubing in the case by getting some angle fittings....a few 90's and maybe a couple of 45's.


----------



## skupples

Looks MUUUUUUUUUUUCH better than my first loop! Looks really good, first build or not!


----------



## eliteone

Well I think I'm finally done







It's my first watercooled build, I think it turned out ok for a noob. Anything you guys can point out that I missed would be welome Thanks to all the guys on here, so much good info and ideas. Still have to do some cable managment in the gfx cards and stealth out the optical drive though.




Sorry for the somewhat crappy pics, only have my cell camera with me at the moment.


----------



## onevoicewild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jelah*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm trying to plan another loop in my 800d, I'm hoping I can run some tubing from the bottom of the case to the rad in the top behind the mobo. I am looking for the best way to achieve this. Should I use angled fittings going in and out? Any suggestions appreciated.


You better check your measurements? there is very little room behind the mother board on the 800D! Not saying it hasn't been done, but I wouldn't advise it.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Just purchased a 900d to replace my HAF-X. Was tired of the spacing issues and didn't feel like the HAF-X was anything special as far as air flow goes. Also am going to pair up my 2x 290xs with H90s and was out of slots for anything other than 200mm in my HAF-X. I figured the 900D will allow me to expand and maybe some day attempt to custom water cool again.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Just purchased a 900d to replace my HAF-X. Was tired of the spacing issues and didn't feel like the HAF-X was anything special as far as air flow goes. Also am going to pair up my 2x 290xs with H90s and was out of slots for anything other than 200mm in my HAF-X. I figured the 900D will allow me to expand and maybe some day attempt to custom water cool again.


Congrats! It's definitely a fun case to build in!


----------



## Oupavoc

Awesome builds guys, making mine jelly


----------



## Nada190

Was wondering for the 900D if I put a 480 on the bottom but leave the otherside closed off,meaning no radiator or fans and the metal plate still covering the side panel door, would that raise my temps? 480 up top, 480 on bottom, exhaust all air through top and rear. Or should I just open that side up and let it vent? Don't really want to buy a 240 for it.

It'll be cooling a 4770k and eventually 780TI when EK releases block. Probably OC 4770k to 4.2 or so, if you guys consider that a OC lol.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nada190*
> 
> Was wondering for the 900D if I put a 480 on the bottom but leave the otherside closed off,meaning no radiator or fans and the metal plate still covering the side panel door, would that raise my temps? 480 up top, 480 on bottom, exhaust all air through top and rear. Or should I just open that side up and let it vent? Don't really want to buy a 240 for it.
> 
> It'll be cooling a 4770k and eventually 780TI when EK releases block. Probably OC 4770k to 4.2 or so, if you guys consider that a OC lol.


The front and rear panels have air slats, just like the ones on the panels, so I think you would be good to go.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nada190*
> 
> Was wondering for the 900D if I put a 480 on the bottom but leave the otherside closed off,meaning no radiator or fans and the metal plate still covering the side panel door, would that raise my temps? 480 up top, 480 on bottom, exhaust all air through top and rear. Or should I just open that side up and let it vent? Don't really want to buy a 240 for it.
> 
> It'll be cooling a 4770k and eventually 780TI when EK releases block. Probably OC 4770k to 4.2 or so, if you guys consider that a OC lol.


Wait what why do you have a 480mm radiator to OC a 4770k to 4.2ghz... my 4770k easily gets 4.5ghz on a 140mm H90.....


----------



## skupples

@Nada190 EK already has multiple blocks out for the 780Ti.


----------



## Nada190

3/17 until they release a block for the Asus DC2 version.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Just upgraded my case. Hello 900D for $279 AR from Microcenter.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Got my 900d in the mail today. Came in perfect condition with no damage at all (many people have reported damage in shipping). It's a freaking sweet case. Would have put my new build together today, but USPS still refuses to deliver my mail, so all my parts are stuck at a closed post office... Why the hell does Amazon insist on shipping with them for Prime on small items?


----------



## skupples

I much rather have Amazon use USPS. They normally use LazerShip down here, & their service is disgustingly terribly fail fail fail fail fail. I have security footage of them throwing packages over my hedges to reach my front door. They don't even knock when they manage to waddle their fat arses to my front door.


----------



## VSG

A UPS guy literally threw a glass item at my doorstep yesterday and fled. I ran after him but was too late and the item was absolutely shattered. There are scumbags in all the delivery companies, it just depends how your local delivery person is.


----------



## Pozuelo273

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zupernico*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Nice to be here with you. I have assembled a new rig. The water cooling is mounted with rigid tube, it´s the first time i use this.
> 
> There are no blocks for the gigabyte 780 TI WF, i´m wainting to install, but while here you have an example of how it is currently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rigid tube ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... this is my workplace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you liked my rig


Very nice!!!
Great job!!


----------



## Chomuco

Just upgraded my case 750D


----------



## badjz

Completed...


----------



## skupples

mother of god, please use spoilers!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bincolor*
> 
> I am an Asian Spam account!


you don't say?


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Loving the 900D. GPU's are running cooler than my old Air 540.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Loving the 900D. GPU's are running cooler than my old Air 540.


I love my 900D, just that sometimes it feels small. Few design flaws here and there, but overall a great case at a solid price.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Finished my build. I would have said that the 900d was easily the best case I have ever used if not for two glaring flaws. The most obvious one is that the HDD cages are beyond trash. It's a slap in the face to me that Corsair could charge a high end premium on this case and then put in the worst HDD cages known to man. The ones in my HAF-X were WAYYYY better (and they weren't that great). Secondly and this isn't really a knock on the case, more on me, but the case is too big to be put on my desk. If it had an inch less length I could fit it on there, but it just starts to tip over if I do. I'm gonna have to re-arrange this room to fit the case now.

That said, the case has my CPU, and GPUs much colder than my HAF-X did and is still overall the best case I have ever owned.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Finished my build. I would have said that the 900d was easily the best case I have ever used if not for two glaring flaws. The most obvious one is that the HDD cages are beyond trash. It's a slap in the face to me that Corsair could charge a high end premium on this case and then put in the worst HDD cages known to man. The ones in my HAF-X were WAYYYY better (and they weren't that great). Secondly and this isn't really a knock on the case, more on me, but the case is too big to be put on my desk. If it had an inch less length I could fit it on there, but it just starts to tip over if I do. I'm gonna have to re-arrange this room to fit the case now.
> 
> That said, the case has my CPU, and GPUs much colder than my HAF-X did and is still overall the best case I have ever owned.


I completely agree about the HD cages. And the HD caddy's are a joke. I mean, when you pull the lever too far to open the caddy, the pin falls out and you will have just a plastic lever in your hand..


----------



## Vapour1ze

Question for all the 900D owners, my 900D is great thus far. However I am not happy with the plexi glass at all! One side (outer side) had a film over it, the inside did not. At least to my knowledge it doesn't. But there are a lot of little swirl marks on the plexi glass and the outer edges have a bluish hue to it, and it doesn't look that great. Does anyone else see what I am talking about? It isn't like OMG LOOK AT THOSE SWIRL MARKS! but it definitely is there and noticeable and the bluish hue is awkward to me as well.

Just wondering if anyone else had two layers of film over there plexi glass door.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapour1ze*
> 
> Question for all the 900D owners, my 900D is great thus far. However I am not happy with the plexi glass at all! One side (outer side) had a film over it, the inside did not. At least to my knowledge it doesn't. But there are a lot of little swirl marks on the plexi glass and the outer edges have a bluish hue to it, and it doesn't look that great. Does anyone else see what I am talking about? It isn't like OMG LOOK AT THOSE SWIRL MARKS! but it definitely is there and noticeable and the bluish hue is awkward to me as well.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else had two layers of film over there plexi glass door.


I've bought 2 900d's, both had only one layer of film


----------



## Vapour1ze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I've bought 2 900d's, both had only one layer of film


Thanks for clarifying, appreciated. Do either of yours have swirl marks or are hard to clean ??? It looks foggy towards the outer edges...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Finished my build. I would have said that the 900d was easily the best case I have ever used if not for two glaring flaws. The most obvious one is that the HDD cages are beyond trash. It's a slap in the face to me that Corsair could charge a *high end premium* on this case and then put in the worst HDD cages known to man. The ones in my HAF-X were WAYYYY better (and they weren't that great). Secondly and this isn't really a knock on the case, more on me, but the case is too big to be put on my desk. If it had an inch less length I could fit it on there, but it just starts to tip over if I do. I'm gonna have to re-arrange this room to fit the case now.
> 
> That said, the case has my CPU, and GPUs much colder than my HAF-X did and is still overall the best case I have ever owned.


$299-$350 is not necessarily a high end premium, considering you get a lot more water cooling options to and features than most cases at the price range and way more flexibility and options over the $150 cases. The HDD cages were the first thing I didn't like about the case, the felt very flimsy, but every time I do hard drive swaps, it all stays together nicely.

Another thing I didn't like was paint job.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapour1ze*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Question for all the 900D owners, my 900D is great thus far. However I am not happy with the plexi glass at all! One side (outer side) had a film over it, the inside did not. At least to my knowledge it doesn't. But there are a lot of little swirl marks on the plexi glass and the outer edges have a bluish hue to it, and it doesn't look that great. Does anyone else see what I am talking about? It isn't like OMG LOOK AT THOSE SWIRL MARKS! but it definitely is there and noticeable and the bluish hue is awkward to me as well.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else had two layers of film over there plexi glass door.


nope, only an external layer. Plastic polish does exist though. It is wax based, so it fills up the micro-scratches, it should clean it up quite nice.


----------



## soulwrath

Hey guys need some help with ny 800d case. Bottom line need more air for my gpus. Was thinking of having my radiator with 2 more fans for push pull. Replace the 140mm fan inside the case with either the noctua or corsairs 140mm. Right now ive got a ultakaze as my only exhaust fan. A h100 ontop as intake. What do you think?


----------



## Squashie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Hey guys need some help with ny 800d case. Bottom line need more air for my gpus. Was thinking of having my radiator with 2 more fans for push pull. Replace the 140mm fan inside the case with either the noctua or corsairs 140mm. Right now ive got a ultakaze as my only exhaust fan. A h100 ontop as intake. What do you think?


Check, this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1422828/build-log-dccc-4-corsair-800d-custom-sli-watercooled-3d-printed-parts#post_20709170

Might find other stuff in that buildlog aswell.


----------



## jagsy

Hey guys, I am finishing the build of my new rig based on the Corsair Obsidian 250D.

I am fitting a large form-factor *EVGA 780 Ti Classified* in it, so far so good, I did a video of the fitting for my group, here I share it






However the 8-pin connector are putting pressure down to the motherboard once I closed the top panel of the case, which would require some force - illustration






I ordered two 8-pin EPS connectors low-profile and right angle, I'll update you to know if this does the trick!









*CPU*: Intel i7 4770K
*MOBO*: Asus ROG Maximus Impact VI
*Cooling*: Corsair H100i - _Stock Fans to be change to Noctua NF-F12_
*RAM*: Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB 2400
*GPU*: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Classified Edition
*SSD* : Samsung 840 Pro 512GB + WD Caviar Black 1TB
*PSU*: Corsair AX860i


----------



## VSG

Singularity Computers finished his 900D build.


----------



## onevoicewild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Hey guys need some help with ny 800d case. Bottom line need more air for my gpus. Was thinking of having my radiator with 2 more fans for push pull. Replace the 140mm fan inside the case with either the noctua or corsairs 140mm. Right now ive got a ultakaze as my only exhaust fan. A h100 ontop as intake. What do you think?


It is pretty easy to install a fan in the window to blow cool air across the intakes to your GPU's. This is a 200MM but a 140MM would work just as well.


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagsy*
> 
> Hey guys, I am finishing the build of my new rig based on the Corsair Obsidian 250D.
> 
> I am fitting a large form-factor *EVGA 780 Ti Classified* in it, so far so good, I did a video of the fitting for my group, here I share it
> 
> However the 8-pin connector are putting pressure down to the motherboard once I closed the top panel of the case, which would require some force - illustration
> 
> I ordered two 8-pin EPS connectors low-profile and right angle, I'll update you to know if this does the trick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU*: Intel i7 4770K
> *MOBO*: Asus ROG Maximus Impact VI
> *Cooling*: Corsair H100i - _Stock Fans to be change to Noctua NF-F12_
> *RAM*: Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB 2400
> *GPU*: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Classified Edition
> *SSD* : Samsung 840 Pro 512GB + WD Caviar Black 1TB
> *PSU*: Corsair AX860i


Please keep us updated for sure. I was doing the same build and thought I checked everything correctly and just found out my evga GTX 780 Classy Hydro will not fit because of the height problem.







So now I am trying to figure out what to do now..


----------



## MR-e

She's ALIVE!!!

Follow the progress through my log here!


----------



## VSG

The entire frame is aluminum as well.


----------



## Danisumi

Am I actually the only one, who wants to move away from the 900D ?
I kinda look at it now (even though it's unfinished) and I would rather make a custom desk to hide all my computer gear in there.
Upgrades and everything else would be so much faster.... Still need to decide. If I can sell my 900D and some other stuff I bought to pay the desk, then I'll sure to a desk mod.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Am I actually the only one, who wants to move away from the 900D ?
> I kinda look at it now (even though it's unfinished) and I would rather make a custom desk to hide all my computer gear in there.
> Upgrades and everything else would be so much faster.... Still need to decide. If I can sell my 900D and some other stuff I bought to pay the desk, then I'll sure to a desk mod.


It's really hard to sell cases. It will probably take a while even I you try selling it for 150usd.

I'm also considering building a custom desk, still brainstorming and weighting in pros and cons.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> It's really hard to sell cases. It will probably take a while even I you try selling it for 150usd.
> 
> I'm also considering building a custom desk, still brainstorming and weighting in pros and cons.


I'm quite sure I'll be able to sell it. At least here in Switzerland the 900D is still very expensive and even if I only can get half of it it's still more than enough for me.

I already weighed the pros and cons, I definately have more pro's. The thing though is, that I want the desk, because I can fit 2 pc's inside. I don't want to get another small dedicated tower only that I can stream and record some footage on it. I would love to get it all under 1 house and with the desk, if you make it right, you can make a dedicated cable section and then, the whole room (not only under the desk) would look so much tidier. I can show you some ideas if you're really interested and planning for a desk too


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> I'm quite sure I'll be able to sell it. At least here in Switzerland the 900D is still very expensive and even if I only can get half of it it's still more than enough for me.
> 
> I already weighed the pros and cons, I definately have more pro's. The thing though is, that I want the desk, because I can fit 2 pc's inside. I don't want to get another small dedicated tower only that I can stream and record some footage on it. I would love to get it all under 1 house and with the desk, if you make it right, you can make a dedicated cable section and then, the whole room (not only under the desk) would look so much tidier. I can show you some ideas if you're really interested and planning for a desk too


I hadn't thought of putting 2 pcs in one desk. Sounds like fun.

I was thinking of getting a Mac mini for my multimedia, but waiting on updated versions later this year.

Send me your ideas, I'm curious to see what you have.


----------



## azelexx

Hi all,

I'm in need for some suggestions... I want my 900D front panel to be clean and device-free, however currently I've got a nzxt mesh fan controller and nzxt hue controller.

I need some ideas of how to integrate them into the case but not inside the 5.25 bays.

Maybe there's a shroud or box that I can put them in, and mount on my midplate? (That's on its way...)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azelexx*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm in need for some suggestions... I want my 900D front panel to be clean and device-free, however currently I've got a nzxt mesh fan controller and nzxt hue controller.
> 
> I need some ideas of how to integrate them into the case but not inside the 5.25 bays.
> 
> Maybe there's a shroud or box that I can put them in, and mount on my midplate? (That's on its way...)


If the basement is empty, put them there, I had them there until I added another one of these huge rads. But if you have a midplate, hide them somewhere and cover them up with a custom panel.

Secured with double sided tape, and easily accessible.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Am I actually the only one, who wants to move away from the 900D ?
> I kinda look at it now (even though it's unfinished) and I would rather make a custom desk to hide all my computer gear in there.
> Upgrades and everything else would be so much faster.... Still need to decide. If I can sell my 900D and some other stuff I bought to pay the desk, then I'll sure to a desk mod.


I have an STH-10 OTW. 900D was just too small for my rapid expansion. STH-10 will house all the rads I ever need. I'll only have 480s in it for now, but I plan to switch to 560s if better 140mm fans come to market.'

I'm hoping to sell mine locally for 200$. Hoping the custom acrylic will help drive that price.


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Just upgraded my case. Hello 900D for $279 AR from Microcenter.


Congrats...good price.


----------



## Lonestar166

Awesome.


----------



## Danisumi

To all those who can't understand my choice. I LOVE the 900D and it hurts to give it away, but I can't really do with it what my Computer should be able to do >.> that's why I need to sell some things and then I have to build a custom desk


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> Congrats...good price.


This case is thermally the best case I have ever had. Destroys my old air 540 on terms of running 2 non reference cooled 780's. And obviously I'm on air. And I really like the design and fit and finish.


----------



## azelexx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> If the basement is empty, put them there, I had them there until I added another one of these huge rads. But if you have a midplate, hide them somewhere and cover them up with a custom panel.
> 
> Secured with double sided tape, and easily accessible.


Thanks for the suggestion, but my bottom compartment is outfitted with a 480 and 240 rad... I'm thinking of cutting the sides (that fixes them onto the 5.25 slots) of the controllers/HUE so that it's just a rectangle PCB.

Then perhaps I can mount them somewhere... maybe where the front intake fans would be as I've got nothing there.


----------



## eliteone

I had the same issue as you, so I "stealthed" my blu ray. And as my fan controller was half the depth of a regular 5.25 drive I just mounted it backwards. So the front of your fan controller faces the inside of the case. As long as its not as deep as the bay you can run your cables up the back of the case, and through the holes of the 5.25 bay. All the blanks stay in place for a clean look, and you get your toys too










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Noviets

Hey guys, just a question question (sorry about intruding in your club)

I have the option to buy a 750D for $200, or a 900D for $450.

I will be going with a new steamroller chip (if they ever come out lol) with crossfire (not sure what cards I'll get yet, I might wait for the steamroller chips to see if any other new cards come out by then, or if the 290x's drop in price)

The 750D case I can have a 360mm rad at the top, and a single 240 rad on the front. Is that enough cooling for a max overclocked AMD Steamroller, and a crossfire setup?

I really don't see a benefit to spending over double the cost of the 750D, is there something I'm missing?

I saw the 900D at the store, the things is just massive, like MASSIVE lol. But putting in a custom watercooled loop, I honestly don't think I'll need more than a 360 (for GPU's) and a 240 (For CPU),

This is my planned watercooling loop


Spoiler: Image







Will that be enough? What are peoples opinions on the 750D and 900D?
Has enough owned both and can do a comparison?


----------



## eliteone

I all depends on what your doing with your gear to be honest. I chose the 900d because I was going for a complete over the top build. I've put in 2 780ti classys a 4770k and a gtx770 for physx. To be able to overclock these to the max I have 2 480 ut60s in push pull and a 240. I can run my classys for benching at 1.5 volts and my 4770k at 1.45 volts and be within safe temps. While running a more reasonable clock/voltage my temps are great and I still have room for another 240 if I want to add another card. But once you get your gear in your system what are you going to do with it? Slight overclock, or push for everything its got? If your like me and your always pushing for the max, then a little head room is always good. The gear your planning on will run great in a 750 and silent with the rads your looking at, without pushing to hard. But think about it this way. You will have maxed out your cases cooling potential as of day one. If you want to expand to triple xfire or upgrade to new cards that tend to run hot like amd cards tend to do then what?
My buddy after seeing my build went for a more reasonable build in a 750d and now regrets it, while is system is awesome, he has no more room without going external and he's maxed it out. If its not pushing your budget then go big and have room to grow

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Str8Klownin*
> 
> My modded 750D
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snipped


What's the size of that res? I'm waiting for my 750D to arrive and I like the cross-flow you did on the bottom, I assume you have 360mm rads down there?

I was thinking of just having a 360mm top and a 240mm front, but I'm concerned about drive space, itll be CPU(AMD)+GPU+GPU(290x's) would I benefit more from having more rads?

I like the clean look of having them all at the bottom, which was why I was so close to getting the 900D instead, but the price is just a little crazy (750D is $200, 900D is $450) so that mod looks nice. Are you planning to re-window the door, and add a grill for the fans?


----------



## VSG

That 900D is seriously overpriced compared to the 750D, I can't recommend the 900D at that price.


----------



## skupples

No way in hell I would pay 2x the price of a 750D for a 900D. Worst case scenario, externally mount a radiator or PSU.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Yeah for half the price the 750D is easily the way to go. In no way would you benefit technically from the 900D with an overclocked cpu and 2 gpu's. The 900D is only for extreme overkill.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Yea.. That is one pricey 900D there.. Got mine for $279.. Oh and I only have 2 gpu's and air cooled.. lol.. But, I really like the case.


----------



## Noviets

Yeah definitely not getting the 900D, if it was just a hundred cheaper, i'd probably get it, just because I know it's a case that I could use forever, you know?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Yea.. That is one pricey 900D there.. Got mine for $279.. Oh and I only have 2 gpu's and air cooled.. lol.. But, I really like the case.


I would LOVE the case for $279 lol

Thanks everyone for your opinions, makes the decision to stick with the 750D an easy one.

Now the save for my watercooling parts! Is the Koolance 380A still the king waterblock for AMD?

Edit: Sorry just a quick question, the top mount for the 360 rad, if I have no ROM drive in the tray can I fit a UT60 rad with push pull up there?


----------



## Contagious Specialist

Just finished my first W/C build. Still got some work to do as far as cables go, and a few other things, but I'll post more pictures later when I'm actually done with this one. I'm impressed with how quit this thing is, and I'm most impressed with the fact that there were no leaks on the first startup.





Parts List

Corsair 900D
Asus Rampage IV Black Edition
Intel i7-4930K
Asus GTX 780 Ti Reference SLi
Kingston HyperX Beast 64gb
Samsung 840 Evo 256 SSD
Western Digital 500gb Black
Seasonic X-1250 PSU

EK Blocks
EK Dual D5 pump top with Res
Swiftech D5 PWM pumps x2
Koolance Fittings
Swiftech Fittings
Monsoon Silver plug
Phobya inline temp sensors
Norprene tubing
Scythe GT AP-14 x16
Coldzero Midplate (Need a new one)
Sunbeam Rheosmart 6


----------



## z0ki

So im finally picking up a 900D this week (i hope, but looking good) and im wondering if a Alphacool XT45 480 bottom in push/pull would fit with a Alphacool Monsta 240 on the other bottom side in just pull?


----------



## GuestVeea

Hello all! I am new to this thread. I wanted to get your guys' opinion. I really want a 900d for my newest build, but i'm not planning on doing any custom liquid cooling. Will a standard ATX build with an H100i leave too much empty space in a 900d? I could get a 750d, but i want the 900d for it's massive size and appearance. What do you think? Here's the build *PSU and SSD/HDD are not on the list because i already have a few* http://pcpartpicker.com/user/GuestVeea/saved/42SQ


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuestVeea*
> 
> Hello all! I am new to this thread. I wanted to get your guys' opinion. I really want a 900d for my newest build, but i'm not planning on doing any custom liquid cooling. Will a standard ATX build with an H100i leave too much empty space in a 900d? I could get a 750d, but i want the 900d for it's massive size and appearance. What do you think? Here's the build *PSU and SSD/HDD are not on the list because i already have a few* http://pcpartpicker.com/user/GuestVeea/saved/42SQ


I went with a 900D and h100i and two gpu's. No watercooling for me. I have seen my Windforce GTX 780's SLI drop temps from my old Air 540. The top GPU doesn't go above 75C @60% fan speed, where my old case would hit 80C and throttle my card slightly from 1150 Boost to 1050 Boost. For myself personally I didn't want the 750D and the 900D fits the bill. I like the fit and finish and could care less about the weight. I mean if a 47lb case is an issue.. You really need to start pumping some iron! Lol. I got mine for $279AR. For me it wasn't about the cost but the look I was going for and keeping my non-referenced gpu's cool.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> I went with a 900D and h100i and two gpu's. No watercooling for me. I have seen my Windforce GTX 780's SLI drop temps from my old Air 540. The top GPU doesn't go above 75C @60% fan speed, where my old case would hit 80C and throttle my card slightly from 1150 Boost to 1050 Boost. For myself personally I didn't want the 750D and the 900D fits the bill. I like the fit and finish and could care less about the weight. I mean if a 47lb case is an issue.. You really need to start pumping some iron! Lol. I got mine for $279AR. For me it wasn't about the cost but the look I was going for and keeping my non-referenced gpu's cool.


Looks really good. For those style coolers, the 900D is actually a great choice.


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> I went with a 900D and h100i and two gpu's. No watercooling for me. I have seen my Windforce GTX 780's SLI drop temps from my old Air 540. The top GPU doesn't go above 75C @60% fan speed, where my old case would hit 80C and throttle my card slightly from 1150 Boost to 1050 Boost. For myself personally I didn't want the 750D and the 900D fits the bill. I like the fit and finish and could care less about the weight. I mean if a 47lb case is an issue.. You really need to start pumping some iron! Lol. I got mine for $279AR. For me it wasn't about the cost but the look I was going for and keeping my non-referenced gpu's cool.


Looks great and I really like how clean it looks. I was curious how well 780's run on air in this case and that's a big improvement over the Air 540.
I got my 900D for $289AR in February. Still working in tidying up my build but slowly getting there.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

When I first switched to the 900D from the 600T, it looked so empty. The case played games with my head, making me think there was infinite space. Now, I think it's too small.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

PC Partspicker list:
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3gxxQ

Liquid Cooling parts:
360mm Black Ice GT Stealth radiator (Top)
280mm Black Ice GT Xtreme radiator (Front)
EK Supremacy CPU Block
EK 780 GTX Ti VGA Liquid Cooling Blocks (GPUs)
EK Terminal Block - Dual Parallel 3-slot
Swiftech MCP35X PWM controlled water pump
Swiftech MCP35X Optional Tank Reservoir Attachment
Bitspower Compression Fittings
Tygon ½" x ¾" tubing
EK EKoolant Premium Premixed - Blood Red


----------



## Torvi

Hey George i've heard USA got some problems on getting 250d in stock. Do corsair plan on making some new big batch of them?


----------



## VSG

That's pretty much how I would have filled out the 450D. Great use of space, George!


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> Hey George i've heard USA got some problems on getting 250d in stock. Do corsair plan on making some new big batch of them?


We're making them as fast as possible.


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> Mine weights 87 pounds because of all the copper and it is doing fine. These aren't exactly Lan rig's. now that mine is finished it's not going to be moved around very much!
> Sorry to hear about the paint problems!
> 
> Starting to work with Sam in London on the initial plans for my next build.
> Sam Kicked out this quickie render while we were going over ideas.


Awesome looking system.


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> buuut what are your flow rates. Are either of you running flow sensors? I would like to be @ 1.5gpm+, that's not going to happen with a single D5. you also have to remember that parallel flow to your GPU's sends 1/3rd the flow rate to each card. That's where I really want to speed things up.


Smart man, you are.


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> I went with a 900D and h100i and two gpu's. No watercooling for me. I have seen my Windforce GTX 780's SLI drop temps from my old Air 540. The top GPU doesn't go above 75C @60% fan speed, where my old case would hit 80C and throttle my card slightly from 1150 Boost to 1050 Boost. For myself personally I didn't want the 750D and the 900D fits the bill. I like the fit and finish and could care less about the weight. I mean if a 47lb case is an issue.. You really need to start pumping some iron! Lol. I got mine for $279AR. For me it wasn't about the cost but the look I was going for and keeping my non-referenced gpu's cool.


Very nice looking build. It is nice to see an air cooled system for a change, not everybody wants water cooling.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> Very nice looking build. It is nice to see an air cooled system for a change, not everybody wants water cooling.


The CPU is liquid cooled


----------



## z0ki

Welcome me to the 900D club







just picked it up earlier just had to put something inside, since the pic
taken I've taken out all the hard drive cages, put on the 480 support brackets, awaiting on my 3rd 780ti classified and blocks to arrive (need to wait longer for the backplate)







, then it's time to start plumbing.


----------



## Noviets

in the 750D, whats the widest rads I can use for push pull in the top 360mm and the front 240mm? I was looking at the UT60's but now im concerned if they will fit


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> in the 750D, whats the widest rads I can use for push pull in the top 360mm and the front 240mm? I was looking at the UT60's but now im concerned if they will fit


Just do a UT60 in push. You won't gain much by doing push/pull.

If you insist on push/pull a UT60 will definitely not fit.


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Just do a UT60 in push. You won't gain much by doing push/pull.
> 
> If you insist on push/pull a UT60 will definitely not fit.


Would an XT45 in push pull perform better than a UT60 in push? I figured having push+pull vs Push would allow me to run the fans at a lower rpm and maintain the same performance


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Would an XT45 in push pull perform better than a UT60 in push? I figured having push+pull vs Push would allow me to run the fans at a lower rpm and maintain the same performance


Lower RPMs, but double the fans. Still more noise.

Just keep in mind that fans in push at low RPMs still keep your temps really low, were talking 2-3C difference.

An XT45 in Push Pull will perform roughly the same as a UT60 in push. Go with whatever set up you find most aesthetically pleasing.

The UT60 with Gentle Typhoons is what, I would go with. It will be much quieter, and if you want to improve performance crank up the RPMs







.


----------



## z0ki

I'm actually thinking of getting a UT60 480 I'm the top, one on the lower right compartment and a monsta 240 lower left in front of the psu. I was going to go with push/pull but I think I'll go against it and just go with push on all 3 rads. Do you think I'll need higher rpm fans for the monsta?

I wanted to get the gentle typhoons but they are not available in Australia any more and won't be again. I could go performance PC's or FrozenCPU to post to Australia but I'll be paying in excess of 140 bucks just for shipping, which isn't ideal obviously.

What other fans would u recommend for all the rads I suggested? I know noctua NF-12 or whatever are really good but the colours are disgusting and will clash with the colour scheme I'm going for in my 900D build


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I'm actually thinking of getting a UT60 480 I'm the top, one on the lower right compartment and a monsta 240 lower left in front of the psu. I was going to go with push/pull but I think I'll go against it and just go with push on all 3 rads. Do you think I'll need higher rpm fans for the monsta?
> 
> I wanted to get the gentle typhoons but they are not available in Australia any more and won't be again. I could go performance PC's or FrozenCPU to post to Australia but I'll be paying in excess of 140 bucks just for shipping, which isn't ideal obviously.
> 
> What other fans would u recommend for all the rads I suggested? I know noctua NF-12 or whatever are really good but the colours are disgusting and will clash with the colour scheme I'm going for in my 900D build


You don't need higher RPM fans for the Monsta, but It wouldn't hurt.

I hate Noctuas poo color scheme too, The Noiseblocker eLoos are also pretty good fans.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You don't need higher RPM fans for the Monsta, but It wouldn't hurt.
> 
> I hate Noctuas poo color scheme too, The Noiseblocker eLoos are also pretty good fans.


Well I actually have 3 brand new eloops here I think they're the 1900rpm versions, but so many people here said they're crap for radiators so it's only confused me even more


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Well I actually have 3 brand new eloops here I think they're the 1900rpm versions, but so many people here said they're crap for radiators so it's only confused me even more


The only problem with eloops is that you need spacers if you want to use them in Pull. They are great fans, and if you already have the, they are a great alternative to Noctuas and GT. Those 1900rpm with a fan controller should make you happy.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> The only problem with eloops is that you need spacers if you want to use them in Pull. They are great fans, and if you already have the, they are a great alternative to Noctuas and GT. Those 1900rpm with a fan controller should make you happy.


Yeah I've actually noticed that "pull" issue when I had the fan facing downwards when I turned them on, had a terrible clunky clicky sound.

Well I got nothing to lose I'll buy a fair few more and just see how they go









I might even use 2 SP120's on the Monsta as they go up to 2350rpm but I'll run them a lot lower just for the monster and that rad is hidden anyhow.

In saying all that do you personally thinking 2 UT60 480's and a 240 monster iis enough for sli 780ti classifieds a mobo and 3930k all of which will be Overclocked to the most possible limit.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Yeah I've actually noticed that "pull" issue when I had the fan facing downwards when I turned them on, had a terrible clunky clicky sound.
> 
> Well I got nothing to lose I'll buy a fair few more and just see how they go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might even use 2 SP120's on the Monsta as they go up to 2350rpm but I'll run them a lot lower just for the monster and that rad is hidden anyhow.
> 
> In saying all that do you personally thinking 2 UT60 480's and a 240 monster iis enough for sli 780ti classifieds a mobo and 3930k all of which will be Overclocked to the most possible limit.


The pitch on the sp120 fans is harsh on the ear. But if you can withstand the noise, they will get the job done. That's what I used before buying Gentle Typhoons.


----------



## z0ki

Yeah that pitch is annoying..

I might maybe just get the Noctuas for the Monsta, like I said they're hidden away and have a good static pressure more so for the 80mm thick rad


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Lower RPMs, but double the fans. Still more noise.
> 
> Just keep in mind that fans in push at low RPMs still keep your temps really low, were talking 2-3C difference.
> 
> An XT45 in Push Pull will perform roughly the same as a UT60 in push. Go with whatever set up you find most aesthetically pleasing.
> 
> The UT60 with Gentle Typhoons is what, I would go with. It will be much quieter, and if you want to improve performance crank up the RPMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm going with the Corsair SP120's for the high static pressure. I'll search around for some comparisons between UT60+Push vs XT45+Push+Pull. I game with headphones so I preference performance over silence, but I still try to make the performance as quiet as I can









It's looking like XT45+Push+Pull may perform better


----------



## Noviets

Has anyone encountered issues putting a Sabertooth 990FX Board into a 750D?

Just put mine in and it's not posting, I'm worried that the little center pin is flexing the MB. For some unknown reason it's higher than the others.

I hope I havent caused any damage, why is the centre MB screw position on a little pedistal?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> I'm going with the Corsair SP120's for the high static pressure. I'll search around for some comparisons between UT60+Push vs XT45+Push+Pull. I game with headphones so I preference performance over silence, but I still try to make the performance as quiet as I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's looking like XT45+Push+Pull may perform better


If it does it will be a minimal difference. I also game with a headset and at first the noise doesn't bother you, but after a while it does start to get on your nerves.

Push pull is fine, but I would at least go with better fans than the SP120.

I have 4 SP120 hi performance laying around. Might put them on the market place soon.

What are you going to be cooling? I'm on the mobile version and can't see your sig. 

You can't go wrong with either set up, but if that last bit of performance matters to you, go with xt45 in PP, but if you want a significantly quieter set up, go with The UT60, in push, instead if buying 6 fans for a 360, you can buy 3 higher quality ones.


----------



## z0ki

I can couch for the above poster. I had sp120's in push pull and at first it didn't bother me, after a couple months it really starts to piss u off to no end. Even when I turned my all the way down if was still having an annoying whine. Honestly I'd go with better fans trust me I had the same mentality as you and it will drive you nuts after a while


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I can couch for the above poster. I had sp120's in push pull and at first it didn't bother me, after a couple months it really starts to piss u off to no end. Even when I turned my all the way down if was still having an annoying whine. Honestly I'd go with better fans trust me I had the same mentality as you and it will drive you nuts after a while


Yeah, Corsair SP120s have an annoying pitch. Hopefully Corsair fixes that. They look great and get the job done though, I'm guessing that's what Corsair focuses on, which is a good thing. Just as long as they keep on improving their products, I'll keep buying Corsair products.

I Have my eye out for the New 1500w. PSU.

I'm also working on a Harley Davidson Theme for my 900D. I have this skull I made from Acrylic, but not sure if I should cover the Corsair Logo or not.





Was about to order more Gentle Typhoons, but FrozenCPU is finally sold out on the 1850rpm fans. Looking to get some NB eLoops or Swiftech Helix. to replace my case fans. desicions desicions. Does any body know how good those Swiftech fans are? They look almost identical to The GT, but apparently are different.


----------



## Jameswalt1

I'd appreciate the votes for Mod of the Month for my Robocop 900D build if you think it deserves it!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1475684/mod-of-the-month-march-voting-closing-april-1st


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'd appreciate the votes for Mod of the Month for my Robocop 900D build if you think it deserves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1475684/mod-of-the-month-march-voting-closing-april-1st


Got my vote









Youre currently ahead with 31votes


----------



## riesscar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'd appreciate the votes for Mod of the Month for my Robocop 900D build if you think it deserves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1475684/mod-of-the-month-march-voting-closing-april-1st


Hey Jameswalt1,

I would first like to say that it was your green 900CSQ build that inspired me to begin building color themed complex loops/builds... I even had my AX1200i cables braided by the same guy.

I would be more than happy to vote your build mod of the month. I must admit that I never liked the movie, and, given the vibrant green that was so eye-catching in your csq build, I was initially skeptical with regards to the aesthetic appeal of a metallic theme; however, the final product shows the lack of vision that I have. It is beautiful!!!

I have a question for you, though. With regards to your midplate, how should one go about drilling holes and installing fillports/passthrough's? I have looked around a good bit and cannot seem to find an answer. I am all set to order a coldzero 3mm plexi midplate for my 900d, but I have concerns about how to route my tubing through the plexi. Will drilling into it not crack the plate? If not, how do you install the fillports? I hope I'm not putting you out by asking a question that will require too long an explanation, but I am truly a novice with regards to case modding (I have only done a front plate mod), so any advice or links to info on this would be greatly appreciated.

Anyway, I'm off to vote for your Robocop build. Thanks again for your inspirational work and artistic vision. I have so much fun trying to make builds of your caliber (not ready for acrylic tubing yet though







. Keep up the good work!

-Carson


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riesscar*
> 
> Hey Jameswalt1,
> 
> I would first like to say that it was your green 900CSQ build that inspired me to begin building color themed complex loops/builds... I even had my AX1200i cables braided by the same guy.
> 
> I would be more than happy to vote your build mod of the month. I must admit that I never liked the movie, and, given the vibrant green that was so eye-catching in your csq build, I was initially skeptical with regards to the aesthetic appeal of a metallic theme; however, the final product shows the lack of vision that I have. It is beautiful!!!
> 
> I have a question for you, though. With regards to your midplate, how should one go about drilling holes and installing fillports/passthrough's? I have looked around a good bit and cannot seem to find an answer. I am all set to order a coldzero 3mm plexi midplate for my 900d, but I have concerns about how to route my tubing through the plexi. Will drilling into it not crack the plate? If not, how do you install the fillports? I hope I'm not putting you out by asking a question that will require too long an explanation, but I am truly a novice with regards to case modding (I have only done a front plate mod), so any advice or links to info on this would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Anyway, I'm off to vote for your Robocop build. Thanks again for your inspirational work and artistic vision. I have so much fun trying to make builds of your caliber (not ready for acrylic tubing yet though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Keep up the good work!
> 
> -Carson


Thanks for the kind words!

My midplate is made from 5mm acrylic and I just used a very cheap step bit:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000FZ2UOY/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=wms_ohs_product

You just need to drill a small pilot hole then use the step bit. I have a cold zero midplate in my garage, I'll try using the bit on it and see if it works ok for you


----------



## Jameswalt1

ok, @riesscar, I just tried it. It cracked twice in a row from the force of a drill. My recommendation is to use a dremel and very slowly dremel out the holes, that will work just fine.


----------



## skupples

Dremel will slice through the Cold Zero acrylic like butter. Should work out well.


----------



## z0ki

I've started a build log

http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1477584


----------



## riesscar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> ok, @riesscar, I just tried it. It cracked twice in a row from the force of a drill. My recommendation is to use a dremel and very slowly dremel out the holes, that will work just fine.


Hey Jameswalt1,

Thanks so much for the info. I'm going to order the plate right now. I have a dremel that I purchased for the front plate mod, so I'm set.

-Carson


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riesscar*
> 
> Hey Jameswalt1,
> 
> Thanks so much for the info. I'm going to order the plate right now. I have a dremel that I purchased for the front plate mod, so I'm set.
> 
> -Carson


Ask ColdZero for an extra small plate to practice on, I'm sure he'll do that


----------



## riesscar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Ask ColdZero for an extra small plate to practice on, I'm sure he'll do that


That's a good idea, I'll include that request in the order. Which dremel bit would I need to use to install these passthroughs: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21797/ex-tub-2235/Bitspower_G14_Thread_Female_Female_Pass-Through_Fitting_Fillport_-_Black_Sparkle_BP-BSWP-C04.html?tl=g30c101s460#blank ?

I imagine I need a diamond core bit, but I want to be sure. Do you think a 3/8 inch one like this: http://www.drillglass.com/3dicobitdr.html

Thanks,

Carson


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riesscar*
> 
> That's a good idea, I'll include that request in the order. Which dremel bit would I need to use to install these passthroughs: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21797/ex-tub-2235/Bitspower_G14_Thread_Female_Female_Pass-Through_Fitting_Fillport_-_Black_Sparkle_BP-BSWP-C04.html?tl=g30c101s460#blank ?
> 
> I imagine I need a diamond core bit, but I want to be sure. Do you think a 3/8 inch one like this: http://www.drillglass.com/3dicobitdr.html
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Carson


That bit seems expensive lol. Just use small bits in general on a medium speed, looks like you're familiar with a dremel so I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'd appreciate the votes for Mod of the Month for my Robocop 900D build if you think it deserves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1475684/mod-of-the-month-march-voting-closing-april-1st


Done.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riesscar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good idea, I'll include that request in the order. Which dremel bit would I need to use to install these passthroughs: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21797/ex-tub-2235/Bitspower_G14_Thread_Female_Female_Pass-Through_Fitting_Fillport_-_Black_Sparkle_BP-BSWP-C04.html?tl=g30c101s460#blank ?
> 
> I imagine I need a diamond core bit, but I want to be sure. Do you think a 3/8 inch one like this: http://www.drillglass.com/3dicobitdr.html
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Carson


Iv'e tried using that style of bit in my drill, it didn't go over well. It skated around like crazy. The only way I see it functioning properly for drilling through acrylic is if you have a drill press & the acrylic is locked in place. *Make sure you use lube(water) when cutting into the Cold Zero Acrylic.*

I would try using one of the conical "grinding" heads. It worked well for me. Iv'e also used the classic style hole bits, but that was much less effective.


----------



## riesscar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Iv'e tried using that style of bit in my drill, it didn't go over well. It skated around like crazy. The only way I see it functioning properly for drilling through acrylic is if you have a drill press & the acrylic is locked in place. *Make sure you use lube(water) when cutting into the Cold Zero Acrylic.*
> 
> I would try using one of the conical "grinding" heads. It worked well for me. Iv'e also used the classic style hole bits, but that was much less effective.


skupples,

Thanks so much for the advice. Now that you mention it, I can imagine the bit I suggested wandering a lot. I have a conical bit already, so that works out well. You know, I think that PC builders are among the most altruistic people around!

-Carson


----------



## wa3pnt

And once again the Forum comes through with valuable information. I am getting ready to start on a 900D build with the ColdZero midplate. I would have probably destroyed the midplate drilling to insert the required feed throughs for the cooling lines.

Now I'll wait to see how riesscar makes out on drilling his.

RodeoGeorge


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'd appreciate the votes for Mod of the Month for my Robocop 900D build if you think it deserves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1475684/mod-of-the-month-march-voting-closing-april-1st


You got my vote!


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> If it does it will be a minimal difference. I also game with a headset and at first the noise doesn't bother you, but after a while it does start to get on your nerves.
> 
> Push pull is fine, but I would at least go with better fans than the SP120.
> 
> I have 4 SP120 hi performance laying around. Might put them on the market place soon.
> 
> What are you going to be cooling? I'm on the mobile version and can't see your sig.
> 
> You can't go wrong with either set up, but if that last bit of performance matters to you, go with xt45 in PP, but if you want a significantly quieter set up, go with The UT60, in push, instead if buying 6 fans for a 360, you can buy 3 higher quality ones.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip


An 8350 max OC'd with a 290x, possibly a second later down the road along with whatever top-of-the-line Non-APU chip AMD brings out next (FX Excavataor?) If there's no better chip in the news before I get my 290x, I'll likely get the 9590 or move over to Intel if AMD is stopping the x86 market.

An XT45 in PP will not fit, I have 86mm of space above the MB, so my only options are a ST30 in PP or a UT60 in Push (I need to double check those measurements for the UT60, the ATX 8 pin is on the very top of my board which might cause some problems.

I want to go with the UT60 in Push. I'll re-measure in a minute to see what I'm working with.


----------



## riesscar

Firstly, I just wanted to give a preliminary result regarding the drilling if plexiglass discussed above. Although I have yet to receive me coldzero midplate, I just so happened to have a 3mm thick piece of plexi laying in my shed (what luck!). I decided to see if the dremel alone could cut out the 3/8!inch holes that I'll need for my passthroughs, and I was able to drill them with no problem. I just went slow and stopped every 30sec or so to ensure the plexi didn't melt. Now, I am not familiar with acrylic manufacturing, so it could be that the coldzero 3mm plexi has a different composition and propensity to crack, but my preliminary testing was successful. I used the circular carving/engraving bit that came with the dremel.

I also just saw this comment and wanted to weigh in:

Originally Posted by LaBestiaHumana

If it does it will be a minimal difference. I also game with a headset and at first the noise doesn't bother you, but after a while it does start to get on your nerves.

Push pull is fine, but I would at least go with better fans than the SP120.

I have 4 SP120 hi performance laying around. Might put them on the market place soon.

I own 8 SP120's and 4pwm noctua's. While the SP120's do have drawbacks, they push some serious air. It is not their performance that is the problem... it is their sound and -- to a lesser degree -- their bizarre pwm signal issues (assuming you have the pwm version). The SP120's give off a slight whining, which gets louder with rpm increases. So much so that running them at full speed is insufferable. The pwm signal is an issue I came across trying to control them with a swiftech 8-way SATA powered pwm splitter. It seems that the pwm signal required to control SP120's needs an amp when controlling more than 5 fans on a splitter, even if powered by an auxiliary connector. So, while there are issues with SP's, the statement "I would go with better fans than the 120's" only makes sense in reference to noise and pwm issues, not performance.

- Carson


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riesscar*
> 
> Firstly, I just wanted to give a preliminary result regarding the drilling if plexiglass discussed above. Although I have yet to receive me coldzero midplate, I just so happened to have a 3mm thick piece of plexi laying in my shed (what luck!). I decided to see if the dremel alone could cut out the 3/8!inch holes that I'll need for my passthroughs, and I was able to drill them with no problem. I just went slow and stopped every 30sec or so to ensure the plexi didn't melt. Now, I am not familiar with acrylic manufacturing, so it could be that the coldzero 3mm plexi has a different composition and propensity to crack, but my preliminary testing was successful. I used the circular carving/engraving bit that came with the dremel.
> 
> I also just saw this comment and wanted to weigh in:
> 
> I own 8 SP120's and 4pwm noctua's. While the SP120's do have drawbacks, they push some serious air. It is not their performance that is the problem... it is their sound and -- to a lesser degree -- their bizarre pwm signal issues (assuming you have the pwm version). The SP120's give off a slight whining, which gets louder with rpm increases. So much so that running them at full speed is insufferable. The pwm signal is an issue I came across trying to control them with a swiftech 8-way SATA powered pwm splitter. It seems that the pwm signal required to control SP120's needs an amp when controlling more than 5 fans on a splitter, even if powered by an auxiliary connector. So, while there are issues with SP's, the statement "I would go with better fans than the 120's" only makes sense in reference to noise and pwm issues, not performance.
> 
> - Carson


I agree, the SP120 push a good amount of air through whatever rad you put them on. Performance is great, but they have an annoying pitch.


----------



## Chomuco

sp af corsair!!
750D


http://imgur.com/fJQhv


----------



## eliteone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riesscar*
> 
> Firstly, I just wanted to give a preliminary result regarding the drilling if plexiglass discussed above. Although I have yet to receive me coldzero midplate, I just so happened to have a 3mm thick piece of plexi laying in my shed (what luck!). I decided to see if the dremel alone could cut out the 3/8!inch holes that I'll need for my passthroughs, and I was able to drill them with no problem. I just went slow and stopped every 30sec or so to ensure the plexi didn't melt. Now, I am not familiar with acrylic manufacturing, so it could be that the coldzero 3mm plexi has a different composition and propensity to crack, but my preliminary testing was successful. I used the circular carving/engraving bit that came with the dremel.
> 
> I also just saw this comment and wanted to weigh in:
> 
> Originally Posted by LaBestiaHumana
> 
> If it does it will be a minimal difference. I also game with a headset and at first the noise doesn't bother you, but after a while it does start to get on your nerves.
> 
> Push pull is fine, but I would at least go with better fans than the SP120.
> 
> I have 4 SP120 hi performance laying around. Might put them on the market place soon.
> 
> I own 8 SP120's and 4pwm noctua's. While the SP120's do have drawbacks, they push some serious air. It is not their performance that is the problem... it is their sound and -- to a lesser degree -- their bizarre pwm signal issues (assuming you have the pwm version). The SP120's give off a slight whining, which gets louder with rpm increases. So much so that running them at full speed is insufferable. The pwm signal is an issue I came across trying to control them with a swiftech 8-way SATA powered pwm splitter. It seems that the pwm signal required to control SP120's needs an amp when controlling more than 5 fans on a splitter, even if powered by an auxiliary connector. So, while there are issues with SP's, the statement "I would go with better fans than the 120's" only makes sense in reference to noise and pwm issues, not performance.
> 
> - Carson


I have the same setup, just more fans. I'm running 16 sp120's off two swiftech 8 way sata powered splitters. Could you go into a little more detail about this pwm issue? I have been wondering about these fans for the last little while, I can run them full blast and I barley feel any airflow out of my rads.


----------



## riesscar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliteone*
> 
> I have the same setup, just more fans. I'm running 16 sp120's off two swiftech 8 way sata powered splitters. Could you go into a little more detail about this pwm issue? I have been wondering about these fans for the last little while, I can run them full blast and I barley feel any airflow out of my rads.


The pwm issue about which I was referring would not explain poor cooling performance. How much air you feel coming through your rad depends upon the fin density and thickness of it. More importantly, feeling for airflow with your hand is not a good way to judge the cooling performance of your rad fans. What are your thermals like? What are the specs of your build? Is it overclocked? You'll need to give some more details for me to weigh in on your fans performance. Are they pwm versions of the SP's (i.e. four pin fans)? If so, are you able to control their speed? If they are not 4-pin fans, then the pwm issue is irrelevant.

If you do have pwm fans, I'll do my best to explain the SP pwm issue (as far as I understand it):

PWM controlled fans are speed modulated differently than regular three pin fans. Three pin fan RPM's are controlled by adjusting the voltage sent to the fans, while pwm fan speed is altered via the fourth wire/pin (usually blue). This is not to say that pwm fans cannot be controlled via voltage modification (although I have read that this is bad for the motor), but it means that pwm fans -- when controlled by a pwm capable device (i.e. your MB CPU header) -- will receive a constant 12 volts, and that rpm modulation is accomplished using a special signal via the aforementioned fourth wire.

Now, MB fan headers are usually limited to 1 amp, so you cannot just split 8 12 volt fans and expect the board to supply sufficient voltage... if you do this you will either have all 8 running at less than full speed or else some may be running full while others not at all. This is where the swiftech 8-way splitter comes in. By supplying the fans with power via a SATA connector you don't run into voltage insufficiency issues. So, you should be able to run all 8 pwm fans on the splitter and control their rpm's. The key word there is 'should'. Corsair SP120's (according to swiftech) seem to have a need for a stronger pwm signal when you connect multiple fans. So, while the voltage is adequate, a pwm amp is apparently needed to control their speed... this is a problem because I have never heard of a pwm amp outside of DIY ones built be those with the know-how. It seems that the max # of SP's that can be connected to the 8-way swiftech splitter is 5 or 6 (5 in my case). With 8 running on one splitter, their speed cannot be controlled: it's either full speed or off. My solution was to buy a second swiftech splitter and connect four to each; however, I have an aquacomputer aquaero 6 pro with multiple pwm capable fan headers (most MB's have only one, and that is the cpu header). Evidence that the issue lies with the Corsair fan pwm signal is provided by the fact that I can connect 8 pwm fans to the splitter and control their speed as long as all 8 are not SP's (in my case I connected 4 SP's and 4 Noctuas).

I would also like to mention that pwm functionality on a watercooled system is only useful if the fan curve is based upon the temperature of the water -- not the temperature of the cpu. So, if you want to vary your fan speed according to thermals in the interest of noise reduction, you need to get an inline liquid temperature sensor and connect those pwm fans to a fan controller capable of creating a fan speed curve based upon the water temperature. The reason for this is intuitive: in a watercooled system, the fans do not cool components directly; rather, they cool the rad fins which in turn allow for heat dissipation of the water. So, running pwm fans on a fan curve based upon the heat of a component as reported by your MB is not a good idea.

One last disclaimer: everything that I just wrote is to the best of my knowledge. I have only been doing custom water cooling and extreme rig building for a year or so. I therefore cannot claim to be an expert by any stretch of the imagination. I ran into issues and am pretty much regurgitating the info I received. I like to think that I understand the issue that I explained, but if I am mistaken I hope that someone with more knowledge will correct me.

-Carson


----------



## eliteone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riesscar*
> 
> Now, MB fan headers are usually limited to 1 amp, so you cannot just split 8 12 volt fans and expect the board to supply sufficient voltage... if you do this you will either have all 8 running at less than full speed or else some may be running full while others not at all. This is where the swiftech 8-way splitter comes in. By supplying the fans with power via a SATA connector you don't run into voltage insufficiency issues. So, you should be able to run all 8 pwm fans on the splitter and control their rpm's. The key word there is 'should'. Corsair SP120's (according to swiftech) seem to have a need for a stronger pwm signal when you connect multiple fans. So, while the voltage is adequate, a pwm amp is apparently needed to control their speed... this is a problem because I have never heard of a pwm amp outside of DIY ones built be those with the know-how. It seems that the max # of SP's that can be connected to the 8-way swiftech splitter is 5 or 6 (5 in my case). With 8 running on one splitter, their speed cannot be controlled: it's either full speed or off. My solution was to buy a second swiftech splitter and connect four to each; however, I have an aquacomputer aquaero 6 pro with multiple pwm capable fan headers (most MB's have only one, and that is the cpu header). Evidence that the issue lies with the Corsair fan pwm signal is provided by the fact that I can connect 8 pwm fans to the splitter and control their speed as long as all 8 are not SP's (in my case I connected 4 SP's and 4 Noctuas).
> 
> I would also like to mention that pwm functionality on a watercooled system is only useful if the fan curve is based upon the temperature of the water -- not the temperature of the cpu. So, if you want to vary your fan speed according to thermals in the interest of noise reduction, you need to get an inline liquid temperature sensor and connect those pwm fans to a fan controller capable of creating a fan speed curve based upon the water temperature. The reason for this is intuitive: in a watercooled system, the fans do not cool components directly; rather, they cool the rad fins which in turn allow for heat dissipation of the water. So, running pwm fans on a fan curve based upon the heat of a component as reported by your MB is not a good idea.
> 
> One last disclaimer: everything that I just wrote is to the best of my knowledge. I have only been doing custom water cooling and extreme rig building for a year or so. I therefore cannot claim to be an expert by any stretch of the imagination. I ran into issues and am pretty much regurgitating the info I received. I like to think that I understand the issue that I explained, but if I am mistaken I hope that someone with more knowledge will correct me.
> 
> -Carson


Wow! what a great explanation thanks. I'm running two 480 60mm thick rads in push pull, and a 30mm thick 240 in push. My temps actually seem great, idling on an overclocked 4770k at around 32c and my two 780ti classys idle at the low 30's as well. Gaming temps for my gpu's usually top out around 45c-ish after a few hours and burn tests on my cpu dont go much over 60c.This is My first watercooling build, so I'm still getting used to the differences in airflow, I'm used to air rushing in and out of my case at the noise level of a jet engine. I can put a piece of paper on top of my rads and have it blow off at 800rpm so I suppose thats more than sufficient. I'm still waiting on my water temp probe to arrive, but in the meantime I've taped a thermal probe to the end tank of one of my 480's with a little thermal paste underneath. Probably not the most accurate But it's reading 5c delta. I think I just need to chill out and enjoy my new rig.

Thanks a bunch for the explanation, thats why I love this forum so much.


----------



## riesscar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliteone*
> 
> Wow! what a great explanation thanks. I'm running two 480 60mm thick rads in push pull, and a 30mm thick 240 in push. My temps actually seem great, idling on an overclocked 4770k at around 32c and my two 780ti classys idle at the low 30's as well. Gaming temps for my gpu's usually top out around 45c-ish after a few hours and burn tests on my cpu dont go much over 60c.This is My first watercooling build, so I'm still getting used to the differences in airflow, I'm used to air rushing in and out of my case at the noise level of a jet engine. I can put a piece of paper on top of my rads and have it blow off at 800rpm so I suppose thats more than sufficient. I'm still waiting on my water temp probe to arrive, but in the meantime I've taped a thermal probe to the end tank of one of my 480's with a little thermal paste underneath. Probably not the most accurate But it's reading 5c delta. I think I just need to chill out and enjoy my new rig.
> 
> Thanks a bunch for the explanation, thats why I love this forum so much.


No prob... if it wasn't for these forums I'd be lost, so it's a true pleasure to give back







.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Skimmed a bit but any 450D mods out yet?


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Skimmed a bit but any 450D mods out yet?


http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=127547 : General:


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=127547 : General:


So nice!

Well, finally decided then. I'm not going to switch out for an NZXT 440 and instead it'll be either the 350D or 450D. So inspired by these:

1.


http://imgur.com/32cDo


2. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/scorpion-gaming-desktop.187054/

Just going to mod it to hold 3 front fans.


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Skimmed a bit but any 450D mods out yet?


1* nice http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/march/water-cooling%20with%20the%20obsidian%20450d


----------



## dollmaker

Hi there!

Seen so many nice cases here and decided to do one.
Here's my build...

http://s1.directupload.net/images/140312/p8qlcfrm.jpg
http://s1.directupload.net/images/140312/erzsfzsz.jpg
http://s14.directupload.net/images/140312/67l3cqjs.jpg
http://s1.directupload.net/images/140312/ci9msbcc.jpg
http://s7.directupload.net/images/140312/oljmee3u.jpg
http://s14.directupload.net/images/140312/i5g72axy.jpg
http://s14.directupload.net/images/140312/3ggmuw3j.jpg
http://s7.directupload.net/images/140312/didwvvlx.jpg

little upgrade

http://s7.directupload.net/images/140327/5ixfhe5h.jpg
http://s14.directupload.net/images/140327/w95rtiqi.jpg
http://s14.directupload.net/images/140327/4hmo5vyq.jpg
http://s1.directupload.net/images/140327/s23yh89v.jpg

Greetings
D


----------



## Torvi

like for asuna


----------



## dollmaker

An adept


----------



## riesscar

So I just wanted to follow in reference to the drilling of fillport holes on a colzero 900d Midplate. As a quick recap, the issue is how to drill through the Midplate's 3mm Plexi in order to create holes with a diameter of 1" for pass through fittings.

I had no issues crating the holes, and I followed a little of everyone's advice. I used a dremel first to create a pilot hole, then I used a step bit on to bore out a 7/8" hole (plywood board placed under the Plexi with a hole cut out at the place I intended to drill). I then went back to the dremel, and used a sanding wheel to etch out the remaining 1/8", while smoothing and evening the whole made by the step bit. The drill speed 1100 S Claiborne Avenuewas slow and without too much force, and I used masking tape to protect the board. Oh and I used spring clamps to hold the Plexi in place.

-Carson


----------



## ivers

anyone else having problem with the bottom magnetic dustfilter on the 900D, mine wont keep in place after 3 months.


----------



## wa3pnt

Mine had a serious crease/wrinkle in it when new. I laid it on the workbench and put a heavy object on it to attempt to straighten the wrinkle. It's better, but still does not lay flat against the door.

I'll be looking for an aftermarket filter, so if anyone has a source, please post.

RodeoGeorge


----------



## azelexx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivers*
> 
> anyone else having problem with the bottom magnetic dustfilter on the 900D, mine wont keep in place after 3 months.


Same here, and I have to make sure it doesn't touch the intake fans because sometimes it does.

I've got some 3M magnet tape from MODDIY, they're a bit thicker and wider than what's on the 900D, but at some point I'll order a roll of filter material and DIY.

FYI it was super easy to cut filter material with scissors and magnet tape it onto the rear mesh for a cheap and effective dust cover. I know positive air pressure prevents dust from entering the mesh but my 900D is beside a window and stuff from trees float inside.


----------



## VSG

You guys know that in the default shipping position, it is placed in reverse? Try switching it around and see. I got this info from one of the reviewers and since I reversed it, it has been great.


----------



## GuestVeea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> I went with a 900D and h100i and two gpu's. No watercooling for me. I have seen my Windforce GTX 780's SLI drop temps from my old Air 540. The top GPU doesn't go above 75C @60% fan speed, where my old case would hit 80C and throttle my card slightly from 1150 Boost to 1050 Boost. For myself personally I didn't want the 750D and the 900D fits the bill. I like the fit and finish and could care less about the weight. I mean if a 47lb case is an issue.. You really need to start pumping some iron! Lol. I got mine for $279AR. For me it wasn't about the cost but the look I was going for and keeping my non-referenced gpu's cool.


Thank you for the response! Your machine actually looks really good, not just in the 900d, but overall. You should be proud of that machine. I got all the parts last week, and ended up going with the 750d Because The 900d would actually be too big for my desk. Oh well, I love the 750d. But, you are right, I was overclocking my R9 280x testing stability, and it would throttle at fairly low clocks so i had to keep it at a lower clock. I'm thinking of getting an NZXT kraken GPU bracket though. Anyway, thank you for the response, I appreciate it.


----------



## derfer

I'm thinking of going from the 550D to the 750D. Normally that's a bad move as it will be a decrease in cooling capacity (no side door mounts) and probably less accessible (no button release doors) but I'm getting sick of this lousy explodes open front door. Fallen off twice, needed replaced from the damage. A plus would be it might give me another shot at my old plan to put my drives in the 5.25 bay and get a straight shot on the airflow. To that end I was wondering if anyone can comment on the paint? Is it still crap? I wanted to take out the drive cages on the 550D and do that but the paint was so bad removing the drives made huge gouges. So I had to leave them in to cover up that mess. Sandpaper finish + the high vertical pressure they were under will do that. So if the paint isn't any better I really need to know before I blow more money on a Corsair case.


----------



## Acknown3

Is there a reliable slim drive that's significantly cheaper than the $60 silverstone ones? I'd like to use it with the Silverstone FB58B on my soon-to-be 350D.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivers*
> 
> anyone else having problem with the bottom magnetic dustfilter on the 900D, mine wont keep in place after 3 months.


Iv'e had one of them lose magnetism, and the other one has started to droop, which results in it rubbing up against my fans.


----------



## riesscar

Hello all,

So I have a question pertaining to the corsair 900d bottom front fan. When I mount my 480 rad in the bottom compartment, there isn't enough clearance for my bottom 120mm front intake fan. Does anyone have suggestions on how a custom fan bracket migh be installed... one that doesn't recess so far into the case. There is enough from between the fan dust filter and the mounting bracket connection location, so I really need just a flat fan mount.

Thanks,

Carson


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riesscar*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> So I have a question pertaining to the corsair 900d bottom front fan. When I mount my 480 rad in the bottom compartment, there isn't enough clearance for my bottom 120mm front intake fan. Does anyone have suggestions on how a custom fan bracket migh be installed... one that doesn't recess so far into the case. There is enough from between the fan dust filter and the mounting bracket connection location, so I really need just a flat fan mount.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Carson


Just remove the bottom fan. You won't need it if you have a 480 down there. The case is designed to have a 360 on front that's why it has the mounts, but depending on your configuration, the bottom bracket is removable.


----------



## riesscar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Just remove the bottom fan. You won't need it if you have a 480 down there. The case is designed to have a 360 on front that's why it has the mounts, but depending on your configuration, the bottom bracket is removable.


Hey LaBestiaHumana,

Thanks for the reply. I am thinking I might do just that, but perhaps I'll block this hole to avoid hot air coming out of the bottom (through rad) and being recycled up through the two 120's above. I have a midplate if that helps understand my logic

Carson


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riesscar*
> 
> Hey LaBestiaHumana,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I am thinking I might do just that, but perhaps I'll block this hole to avoid hot air coming out of the bottom (through rad) and being recycled up through the two 120's above. I have a midplate if that helps understand my logic
> 
> Carson


Yep, I'm also using a mid plate, as long as your 480 is filtered, it shouldn't be a problem.
I thought about the air being recycled too, but I never found it robe a problem. The air never got hot, so I just left it that way.


----------



## xNovax

I've been looking at this thread a little bit and I have not seen any file servers or large workstation machines. Does anyone know if there are any of these types of builds on overclock.net?

The reason I am asking is because I am looking for ideas on getting a 900D and making it into my home server.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I've been looking at this thread a little bit and I have not seen any file servers or large workstation machines. Does anyone know if there are any of these types of builds on overclock.net?
> 
> The reason I am asking is because I am looking for ideas on getting a 900D and making it into my home server.


Yeah, I haven't seen too many server builds on a 900D here on OCN, but the case can definitely be used for those purposes. They can fit huge motherboards and up to 15 hat drives natively.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yeah, I haven't seen too many server builds on a 900D here on OCN, but the case can definitely be used for those purposes. They can fit huge motherboards and up to 15 hat drives natively.


Depending on whether or not I can convince my dad to front me some money so that I can migrate then sell my old hardware I will make one.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Depending on whether or not I can convince my dad to front me some money so that I can migrate then sell my old hardware I will make one.


Why would you want a server build over a regular build?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Why would you want a server build over a regular build?


What I want to do is migrate my rackmounted servers into a quieter, smaller, cooler server that is in a man portable case.

Right now it is a 24U case and it heats my entire upstairs of my house.


----------



## samwisekoi

Does/will this club include 450D owners? Or will the thread title exceed the maximum length?









Anyhow, I am planning a G1.Sniper 3 (1155) build with either an existing 3770K or a Xeon. (This is for a virtualization workstation, not a gaming rig, so I need threads more than I need speed. I am tired of red and black, so I wanted to do a green-accent build. Thus the Sniper and a GTX-something.)

Anyhow, I was going for the 750D, but was going to mod the front for a grille anyhow, so the 450D is better for me. It appears that the G1 Sniper 3 will fit fine.

My question is regarding availability. Corsair says they are in stock; NewEgg lists a release date in May. Does anyone (George?) know the real scoop?

Thanks in advance, y'all!

- samwisekoi


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> What I want to do is migrate my rackmounted servers into a quieter, smaller, cooler server that is in a man portable case.
> 
> Right now it is a 24U case and it heats my entire upstairs of my house.


Oh nice. Just beware that the 900D doesn't have handles. My rig with 2 rads and 3 Liters of coolant weights exactly 80lbs. or 36Kg. Not extremely heavy, but its awkward to lift, which makes it unpractical sometimes.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwisekoi*
> 
> Does/will this club include 450D owners? Or will the thread title exceed the maximum length?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I am planning a G1.Sniper 3 (1155) build with either an existing 3770K or a Xeon. (This is for a virtualization workstation, not a gaming rig, so I need threads more than I need speed. I am tired of red and black, so I wanted to do a green-accent build. Thus the Sniper and a GTX-something.)
> 
> Anyhow, I was going for the 750D, but was going to mod the front for a grille anyhow, so the 450D is better for me. It appears that the G1 Sniper 3 will fit fine.
> 
> My question is regarding availability. Corsair says they are in stock; NewEgg lists a release date in May. Does anyone (George?) know the real scoop?
> 
> Thanks in advance, y'all!
> 
> - samwisekoi


I received an email, that it is now available for purchase on their website.
It appears in stock right now.

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/obsidian-series-450d-mid-tower-pc-case


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Oh nice. Just beware that the 900D doesn't have handles. My rig with 2 rads and 3 Liters of coolant weights exactly 80lbs. or 36Kg. Not extremely heavy, but its awkward to lift, which makes it unpractical sometimes.


I don't think I will be liquid cooling it just because if there is a leak way to much data will be ruined.


----------



## Shweller

Hello everyone, just wanted to post a picture of my completed 650D with water loop. Thanks to everyone on this thread for the ideas. It seems that there are few water-cooled 650D's out there.


----------



## dollmaker

Kudos for the nice and clean build.


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dollmaker*
> 
> Kudos for the nice and clean build.


Thank you


----------



## dollmaker

Is this a 120mm rad on the back?


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dollmaker*
> 
> Is this a 120mm rad on the back?


Yes it is Swiftech 120mm with SP 120 fan.


----------



## bmunroZA

I am looking into getting a 750D and building a liquid cooling loop into it. I want to know what the distance is between the case floor up to the bottom of the 5.25" drive bays are, want to know so that i can plan on what reservoir and pump to get and how to install it in that space.

Thanks, any help would be appreciated


----------



## z0ki

Well my 900D is about 80% complete


----------



## Oupavoc

Updated the OP with new members to the club and added the 450D, Nice looking little case


----------



## z0ki

Why aren't I added? Lol


----------



## unequalteck

just made a simple review for 450D. waiting for wc parts









https://forum.lowyat.net/topic/3192004


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Why aren't I added? Lol


Send me a pm with model and pic and will be happy to add you!


----------



## azelexx

Installed some ColdZero plates into my build and changed all fittings to XSPC









In case you're wondering, the plates I've bought are: 5.25" bay side and rear, drive bay cover, long midplate with 2 custom drilled holes for tubing.

The midplate came with like 11 jigs to support the plate, definitely way more genius than what I would have expected for a midplate!

PS: Does anyone know where to get "cable combs" to keep the sleeved power cables tidy? Any links would be awesome!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azelexx*
> 
> Installed some ColdZero plates into my build and changed all fittings to XSPC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you're wondering, the plates I've bought are: 5.25" bay side and rear, drive bay cover, long midplate with 2 custom drilled holes for tubing.
> 
> The midplate came with like 11 jigs to support the plate, definitely way more genius than what I would have expected for a midplate!
> 
> PS: Does anyone know where to get "cable combs" to keep the sleeved power cables tidy? Any links would be awesome!


Very nice and clean!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azelexx*
> 
> I
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> nstalled some ColdZero plates into my build and changed all fittings to XSPC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you're wondering, the plates I've bought are: 5.25" bay side and rear, drive bay cover, long midplate with 2 custom drilled holes for tubing.
> 
> The midplate came with like 11 jigs to support the plate, definitely way more genius than what I would have expected for a midplate!
> 
> PS: Does anyone know where to get "cable combs" to keep the sleeved power cables tidy? Any links would be awesome!


Very nice! FrozenCPU & Performance PCs both sell cable combs in the wire management sections.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Send me a pm with model and pic and will be happy to add you!


All you had to do was look above your post lol









http://www.overclock.net/t/572373/official-corsair-obsidian-900d-800d-750d-700d-650d-550d-450d-350d-250d-club/7010#post_22096066


----------



## 4lek

I just wondering how should i do to screw a Vga in 900d.

It's simply impossibile.


----------



## VSG

lol join the club! Some people have had luck with that L-shaped screwdriver but it has not done much for me. I have had to use 2 fingers to guide the screw in and a 3rd finger to then hold it in place while I turn it to tighten.


----------



## z0ki

It's an absolute ***** isn't it? The L shape screw driver is useless. Simply use your two index fingers tighten the screw, you can get it just past finger tight with that method and she'll be right and not go anywhere.


----------



## samwisekoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Very nice! FrozenCPU & Performance PCs both sell cable combs in the wire management sections.


Also Lutr0o Customs.


----------



## 4lek

Well, NO









I can't, i just cant do it... by fingers neither.

What i did is to place a screw from the other side .. this way at least it sustains the weight ..

But what i don't understand is how it comes that they made this crap in this,for the rest, awesome case ;(


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Sorry, I don’t understand. You are having trouble with mounting a GPU in one of the expansion bays? I can’t recall having any trouble with it, but if it is too much of a burden, there are “swivel” screwdriver tip holders out there.


----------



## 4lek

I'm not having trouble in "mounting" the vga mate.. i'm having trouble in screwing it.

Honestly, it's just impossible .. with my Vga at least. Maybe if i had hands as a 4 years old boy i could..

Anyway ill post some pics later, just to clarify.


----------



## azelexx

@Jameswalt1: Thanks man!

@skupples: Thanks, I'm looking at the Lutro0 ones and they look awesome. FrozenCPU is out of stock







maybe I should just order from the Lutro0 website.

@samwisekoi: Sweet, I'm based in New Zealand, I wonder how long the shipping would take


----------



## GringoKillah1

Hi guys, im new here. Im big fan of Corsair cases. Here is my build









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









And i have a question. I want to take off blue lights and add white, how do you think, it was better looks?


----------



## VSG

I have personally always liked white coloring for the case myself.


----------



## GringoKillah1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I have personally always liked white coloring for the case myself.


Thanks for answer.








I want to emphasize color scheme inside of case, white light will not make all white?


----------



## VSG

Get a cheap led strap and try it out, won't hurt much that way.


----------



## samwisekoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GringoKillah1*
> 
> Thanks for answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to emphasize color scheme inside of case, white light will not make all white?


Unless you use too much light, white will *highlight* your colors and make them pop out.

On the other hand, if you use (for example) red lighting inside a black and red build, the red lighting will turn everything red, and wash out any contrast.

An exception might be back lighting, for example putting some red LEDs behind an ROG motherboard so the red light glows from behind.

But trying a cheap LED strip or two would be a good way to see for yourself.

Good luck and stay safe over there!

- samwisekoi


----------



## GringoKillah1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwisekoi*
> 
> Unless you use too much light, white will *highlight* your colors and make them pop out.
> 
> On the other hand, if you use (for example) red lighting inside a black and red build, the red lighting will turn everything red, and wash out any contrast.
> 
> An exception might be back lighting, for example putting some red LEDs behind an ROG motherboard so the red light glows from behind.
> 
> But trying a cheap LED strip or two would be a good way to see for yourself.
> 
> Good luck and stay safe over there!
> 
> - samwisekoi


Thanks for the detailed response. Will experiment. As a try, write and lay out photos


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4lek*
> 
> I'm not having trouble in "mounting" the vga mate.. i'm having trouble in screwing it.
> 
> Honestly, it's just impossible .. with my Vga at least. Maybe if i had hands as a 4 years old boy i could..
> 
> Anyway ill post some pics later, just to clarify.


So I understand you mean this screw:


You can use your fingers like this:


You can use a pair of pliers like this:


And you can use a long Philips №2 screwdriver like this:


Now, with the screwdriver you have to be very careful not to damage the head of the screw, but it can work at an angle.


----------



## 4lek

Yeah mate, but try with this vga


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4lek*
> 
> Yeah mate, but try with this vga


Oh shiii&#8230;take mushrooms. This card. Someone give the industrial designer a smack on the head. I think I saw a 90° Philips screwdriver in the store (kind of like an allen wrench, but with Philips on the end). Might help.


----------



## skupples

A socket Phillips will get that job done no problem.


----------



## Komic

Hi guys !
Excuse me, I plan to buy a 750D for a new rig, and I'd really like a solution to control my fans, but I'd also like to keep the case as nice as possible. So... At first I thought of a rheobus, like the NZXT Sentry Mix 2, but I fear the result, and I'd like to be sure it wont be ugly if I do that. I also considered the possibility of buying this: http://komic.eu/s/Wg1JW and control it with a dedicated PCI-bracket, but that's not as functional.
So... To all 750D possessors right here, may I ask you how you control your fans ?

Thanks


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> A socket Phillips will get that job done no problem.


You would think that, but the space in between the GPU and the expansion slot is so less with some cards that I found it worse than using my fingers.


----------



## wa3pnt

Parts are coming together. Now to find time.



RodeoGeorge


----------



## z0ki

Here is my 900D finally up and running, still not finished. Awaiting another 2 780ti classy's, sleeving from MDPC, and awaiting for a mayhems colour to come back into stock in aus along with some lighting.

I had to improvise on my desk arrangement till the second part of the glass desk arrives I'm sure that will score a 10 haha..


----------



## skupples

Nice work Gentlemen!


----------



## naved777

made the 900D midplate from 6mm acrylic


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> made the 900D midplate from 6mm acrylic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nicely done! Looks like a perfect fit too









Do you mind providing the dimension of that mid plate? Including the gaps? I'm thinking about doing the exact same thing


----------



## Someone09

I have been owning my 900D since June 2013 but I don´t think I ever posted pictures on here.

Great case, bad pictures:





Before that case I had a Xigmatek Elysium which...erm...kinda tried to kill me. So, yeah...really loving this one.
So much room to work in.


----------



## 4lek

900d is clearly an awesome case.. if it hadn't that bad "screw up cards" part i'd say it is the best case ever.


----------



## Someone09

Well, it surely is the best case I have ever had.

But what do you mean by screw up cards?


----------



## skupples

I think he is talking about the space between the case and the PCIE slot screws. It is literally only an issue if you are running Classified sized cards (in width). It isn't an issue native to Corsair 900D. It is a common issue in pretty much every case know to man until you get into the HUGE Caselabs sized cases. I hear a ratcheted Philips head works like a charm.


----------



## Someone09

Oh that!
Yeah...kinda experienced that too when I moved my Gigabyte 780 to the 2nd PCIE slot and placed an Asus 780 DCU2 in the first one.
Took like 20 minutes to get it in.

And lucky me, looks like I gotta do that again on the weekend.


----------



## z0ki

Just a quick resevoir question i didn't want to create a new thread for such a crappy question,

But i noticed my EK 250 Res was full, but now after a few days a lot of water is missing? lol. I have no leaks or anything so what gives?


----------



## Someone09

I am no watercooling expert but I would say it is normal you have a little less water in your res in the first week or so since the system is still bleeding.
Also, you kinda contiuously "loose" some fluid.

However, what do you mean by "a lot of water"? If your res is half empty after a few days, then there is definately something wrong.


----------



## z0ki

Well not half empty, haha but from the top of the res maybe 6cm maybe 7cm from the top now. Maybe there was unseen air bubbles so now the air bubbles are disappearing the water is filling in those air pockets.

I'll turn it off and see if it rises, but I'll leave it for a few more days then top it up


----------



## TimeToKill

I think I qualify for this club. I've had the build up for a few month's and still haven't taken any good photo's of it yet








( Lazy-ness )
[And yes i did hookup the 4pin molex for my sound card after the photo was taken, Cables also cleaned up a bit]








Hopefully these will do, for now











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







UT60 480 Uptop - Ex 360 below. GPU's will be getting upgraded later on, and the GPU Out Tube re-drilled as its really working on my OCD


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Nicely done! Looks like a perfect fit too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mind providing the dimension of that mid plate? Including the gaps? I'm thinking about doing the exact same thing


Sure sir








Here are the measurements I used


----------



## ozzy1925

which color bitspower acrylic fitting looks better with mayhems pastel white inside 900d black,white or silver? I will get ek plexi blocks


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> which color bitspower acrylic fitting looks better with mayhems pastel white inside 900d black,white or silver? I will get ek plexi blocks


Silver for sure. Breaks up the flatness of the white and adds some richness to the look. Great combo.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Silver for sure. Breaks up the flatness of the white and adds some richness to the look. Great combo.


thank you,i was thinking thesame black would look very dark inside a black case.Also as i read previously you dont advise the new bp rigid fittings.May i ask why?This will be my first build and i am afraid of doing something wrong


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thank you,i was thinking thesame black would look very dark inside a black case.Also as i read previously you dont advise the new bp rigid fittings.May i ask why?This will be my first build and i am afraid of doing something wrong


The only reason I am opposed to the new fittings is that they hang over the edge of whatever other Bitspower fitting they are connected to, they are wider than the C47's which have the same diameter as the other fittings.


----------



## Oupavoc

Is the 650D EOL?


----------



## GringoKillah1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> now the air bubbles are disappearing the water is filling in those air pockets.


yourself answered your own question


----------



## utparatrooper

New to the forum, got somewhat ancient tech, but needed a 900D to house everything.


----------



## Someone09

Just a quick question: Since my sidewindow is getting really dirty, how do you guys usually clean those?


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Just a quick question: Since my sidewindow is getting really dirty, how do you guys usually clean those?


use window cleaner and toilet paper


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Just a quick question: Since my sidewindow is getting really dirty, how do you guys usually clean those?


Well, besides the comment above, you can use a microfiber cloth with window cleaner or with windex. If it is getting foggy, refer to acrylic polishing guide by Lowfat.


----------



## AlemSalleh

my 900d..


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlemSalleh*
> 
> my 900d..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow!









You should submit that build as your entry on our *PC Domination Contest*


----------



## AlemSalleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should submit that build as your entry on our *PC Domination Contest*


Done.. http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=128169


----------



## GringoKillah1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlemSalleh*
> 
> my 900d..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OMG









Soooo nice and clean. Are you reverse EK X3 Res?


----------



## AlemSalleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GringoKillah1*
> 
> OMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo nice and clean. Are you reverse EK X3 Res?


Yep..


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlemSalleh*
> 
> my 900d..


That looks awesome!
Just two quick questions:
First, do you have your drives hidden on the back on on the bottom?
Second - and this more of a general question - I was thinking of getting a midplate, too. But how do you get access to the bottom with a midplate in the way?


----------



## AlemSalleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> That looks awesome!
> Just two quick questions:
> First, do you have your drives hidden on the back on on the bottom?
> Second - and this more of a general question - I was thinking of getting a midplate, too. But how do you get access to the bottom with a midplate in the way?


Drives hidden in bottom. Access to bottom? Make a hole for acrylic tube. For drives PSU cable already at the bottom. Sata cable from the back. Make a hole also.


----------



## Someone09

No, what I meant was: Imagine one of your fans at the bottom rad needs to to exchanged or you generally need to change something in the bottom part like adding/switching another drive.
You could only access it by removing the midplate first, right? So, you´d also need to remove the tubing to the bottom to do so, right?


----------



## AlemSalleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> No, what I meant was: Imagine one of your fans at the bottom rad needs to to exchanged or you generally need to change something in the bottom part like adding/switching another drive.
> You could only access it by removing the midplate first, right? So, you´d also need to remove the tubing to the bottom to do so, right?


Never had issues with the fan yet. So I dont think about it yet. For the drives just use access from the bottom at the backside.


----------



## Someone09

Oh, you don´t have a rad there?
That explains it. Kinda assumed you´d have one there, too.


----------



## AlemSalleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Oh, you don´t have a rad there?
> That explains it. Kinda assumed you´d have one there, too.


Yep. I got 2 480 rad only for 2 loop. Top and bottom.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlemSalleh*
> 
> my 900d..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really clean build dude









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should submit that build as your entry on our *PC Domination Contest*


Nice I think I'll enter Robocop in that!


----------



## sperson1

Hey guys hows it going wanted to know if i can join the club i got a 900D


----------



## skupples

I hope those mid plate measurments work out for people. I did them with an ancient wooden ruler. Should have water marked it as I've seen people supply said pictureas their own on other forums.


----------



## AlemSalleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Really clean build dude


The builders said they got inspired by you..


----------



## sniperpowa

Just got my 900D! Im waiting for the rest of my new watercooling setup parts to start building.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Just had to drop in and post another pic of my 350D today since I just recieved my second R9 290! I'll never regret moving to an mATX rig.











Edit: Sorry for phone quality pic.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlemSalleh*
> 
> The builders said they got inspired by you..


If serious, I'm flattered


----------



## AlemSalleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> If serious, I'm flattered


Yea seriously. Inspired by the RoboCop Build..


----------



## unequalteck

Corsair Obsidian 450D user reporting in


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Need answers today. I have 3 Corsair sp 120 pwm edt fans allready.

650D is about 50$ cheaper than 750D right now (30$ off in one of my favorite web-shops) so it cost 150$.
I have a 780 Classified on air and a i5 4670K with a H60. Which one is better?

I will remove the HDD cages. And maybe mod the front of the 650D. Is the 750D worth the extra cash? I maybe be ordering a mesh instead of a sidewindow due then i can mod the mesh to fit a 200mm fan, These are just thoughs, Maybe i can do it, Maube not


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Need answers today. I have 3 Corsair sp 120 pwm edt fans allready.
> 
> 650D is about 50$ cheaper than 750D right now (30$ off in one of my favorite web-shops) so it cost 150$.
> I have a 780 Classified on air and a i5 4670K with a H60. Which one is better?
> 
> I will remove the HDD cages. And maybe mod the front of the 650D. Is the 750D worth the extra cash? I maybe be ordering a mesh instead of a sidewindow due then i can mod the mesh to fit a 200mm fan, These are just thoughs, Maybe i can do it, Maube not


I would pick the 750D.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Yeah, It`s to late, Komplett.no had it for 1050kr (i see you are norwegian ^^) And now its to much i want to spend on a case (1400kr + shipping)
I will probaly mod the case though. To fit x2 140mm fans or a 280mm radiator when i am gonna Wc


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Yeah, It`s to late, Komplett.no had it for 1050kr (i see you are norwegian ^^) And now its to much i want to spend on a case (1400kr + shipping)
> I will probaly mod the case though. To fit x2 140mm fans or a 280mm radiator when i am gonna Wc


(ja er norsk men må skrive på engelsk her) this rad configuration fit in 750d without any modifications I think. You can find this case at better price actually (prisjakt.no)


----------



## darkelixa

Was looking at buying the 750d but after watching a few videos on youtube on how flimsy the door is on the front fans and no bottom filter , i dont think this case is worth the premium price tag


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Was looking at buying the 750d but after watching a few videos on youtube on how flimsy the door is on the front fans and no bottom filter , i dont think this case is worth the premium price tag


Yes you are right but flimsy doors doesn't make a sense actually. And you can buy extra dust filters specially made for 750d


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Lowest price is 1300kr + shipping, So i think i will keep my 650D, a worthy upgrade from my old Antec P180. Still ca 1000kr is the most i want to spend on a case. When your 14, Money is hard to make


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Nice I think I'll enter Robocop in that!


Cool!







that build is clean! Good luck man

We need more people representing "The Bay"


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Do you 900D owners run your radiator fans on the bottom as intake or exhaust?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Do you 900D owners run your radiator fans on the bottom as intake or exhaust?


Air in through the window side and air out through the cable side


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Air in through the window side and air out through the cable side


I've been looking at the picture gallery for a bit now, so many amazing pictures









Going to re-do my loop and rig, planning on switching the bottom as intake, back as intake, front as intake, and only top as exhaust


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> I've been looking at the picture gallery for a bit now, so many amazing pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to re-do my loop and rig, planning on switching the bottom as intake, back as intake, front as intake, and only top as exhaust


I configured both of my 900d's like this:


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Do you think putting the back fan as an intake will be an excess for positive pressure?

Your ROBOCOP build makes me drool


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Do you think putting the back fan as an intake will be an excess for positive pressure?
> 
> Your ROBOCOP build makes me drool


Don't even worry about it. It'll look prettier as an exhaust









Thanks


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Do you think putting the back fan as an intake will be an excess for positive pressure?
> 
> Your ROBOCOP build makes me drool


No real thing as excess positive pressure in this case, I had 18 fans on intake and 2 on exhaust and the case temperature at various points was still cooler than that of the components themselves. The large hex mesh opening at the back pretty much gets rid of any excess positive pressure.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

My 250D will be here today! Excited to have an obsidian SFF build.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> My 250D will be here today! Excited to have an obsidian SFF build.


Nice!







Have fun with your new build.. Post some pics and let us know what you think of the case


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> My 250D will be here today! Excited to have an obsidian SFF build.


Nice







My 650D is waiting for me at the post office


----------



## GringoKillah1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 650D is waiting for me at the post office


great choice


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Well I got everything stuffed into the 250D and Im kinda disappointed. Temps are not great. CPU saw a 10c rise, and same with GPU just about. Gonna have to come up with a different arrangement I guess. This reminded me why I hate SFF.


----------



## skupples

I hope those mid plate measurments work out for people. I did then with an ancient wooden ruler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I configured both of my 900d's like this:












That front panel is like 2x the actual size on production cases.

Oh, btw.

Sold my 900D to a 30 year old Father & his Son. They were looking to work on it together, father/son bonding time type dealio.


----------



## VSG

That's nice!


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## ROGX

Hey does anyone know where i can sell my 750D? i want to get rid of it and get a 900D for the much better watercooling support


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROGX*
> 
> Hey does anyone know where i can sell my 750D? i want to get rid of it and get a 900D for the much better watercooling support


I went the craigslist route. Local only. I got $250 for my 900D, which included all original hardware + 4 Corsair SP Radiator fans (can't stand them, so loud) + a ton of custom acrylic. Motherboard shroud, mid panel, drive bay covers, & other doodads. Wasn't a great deal, but also wasn't a major loss. I figured I paid just over $450 for everything. Either way, got to help out a Father & his Son, and was also able to provide him with some insight.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I went the craigslist route. Local only. I got $250 for my 900D, which included all original hardware + 4 Corsair SP Radiator fans (can't stand them, so loud) + a ton of custom acrylic. Motherboard shroud, mid panel, drive bay covers, & other doodads. Wasn't a great deal, but also wasn't a major loss. I figured I paid just over $450 for everything. Either way, got to help out a Father & his Son, and was also able to provide him with some insight.


I guess the Father is pretty happy about the deal


----------



## Seta8967

So I just received my 900D, and started to try and put my fans on (AF120's) and was struggling to use the supplies AF120 screws. I looked at the book and it appears that the supplied fan screws (that i did not receive) are different than the supplied AF120's screws. They appear to have a thicker head and less turns than the AF120's.

Can anyone confirm or deny this, I just can't seem to get these screws to go in easy and they are not being flush with the metal either.

Also is the supplied "long fan screws" meant for radiator and if so are they compatible with the EK XTX radiators?

Thank you,

Seta8967


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seta8967*
> 
> So I just received my 900D, and started to try and put my fans on (AF120's) and was struggling to use the supplies AF120 screws. I looked at the book and it appears that the supplied fan screws (that i did not receive) are different than the supplied AF120's screws. They appear to have a thicker head and less turns than the AF120's.
> 
> Can anyone confirm or deny this, I just can't seem to get these screws to go in easy and they are not being flush with the metal either.
> 
> Also is the supplied "long fan screws" meant for radiator and if so are they compatible with the EK XTX radiators?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Seta8967


I can confirm this in regards to the different fan screws. I ran into the same thing in my 550D. Unfortunately, I can't speak to the rad screws. Good luck with everything! I love the 900D.


----------



## skupples

I deny everything.


----------



## igrease

Anyone with a 450D. Would a 240mm Radiator fit on the bottom with a Corsair TX 750W power supply?


----------



## ximatekorange

Here is my 900d build,
spec,

- 3930k 4.8ghz 24/7
- Avexir 2400 ram 32gb
- Quad gtx titan (bios mod at 1.212 volts)
- Asus rampage 4 extreme
- custom dual water cooling loop (480 rad cpu, phobya 1080 gpu's housed inside desk)
- dual psu setup ax1200 and ax760 (ax1200 powers two gtx titans and motherboard etc... while ax760 powers other two titans considering upgrading to the ax1500i once released)
- monitor Samsung 4k monitor u28d590d

if you are interested temps wise with the phobya 1080 the hottest gpu is around 54c and the lowest 47c at max load (fan's at 1200rpm so very quiet) with unigine or valley benchmark around 1 hours use the system pulls around 1400watts at full load seen it spike at 1600 before hence two psu's I will be doing some 4k benchmarks soon I will post full results at a later date.

I hope that you like what I have done here the system has cost around £9000 and has taken the better part of a year to finish of.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

ximatekorange

how do you like the new samsung 4k?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ximatekorange*
> 
> Here is my 900d build,
> spec,
> 
> - 3930k 4.8ghz 24/7
> - Avexir 2400 ram 32gb
> - Quad gtx titan (bios mod at 1.212 volts)
> - Asus rampage 4 extreme
> - custom dual water cooling loop (480 rad cpu, phobya 1080 gpu's housed inside desk)
> - dual psu setup ax1200 and ax760 (ax1200 powers two gtx titans and motherboard etc... while ax760 powers other two titans considering upgrading to the ax1500i once released)
> - monitor Samsung 4k monitor u28d590d
> 
> if you are interested temps wise with the phobya 1080 the hottest gpu is around 54c and the lowest 47c at max load (fan's at 1200rpm so very quiet) with unigine or valley benchmark around 1 hours use the system pulls around 1400watts at full load seen it spike at 1600 before hence two psu's I will be doing some 4k benchmarks soon I will post full results at a later date.
> 
> I hope that you like what I have done here the system has cost around £9000 and has taken the better part of a year to finish of.


Those quad Titan might get you some prizes:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1476601/3d-fanboy-overclocking-competition-2014-500-in-prizing


----------



## ShortySmalls

Got done rebuilding my Rig last weekend, and finally got some shots with my phone today in my apartment.


----------



## Nada190

Should I set the bottom 2 fans to intake or exhaust? The 2 fans on the PSU side or the right side.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> Got done rebuilding my Rig last weekend, and finally got some shots with my phone today in my apartment.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are those UT60's? They look huge in pictures IDK why, looks so small in RL to me.


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nada190*
> 
> Should I set the bottom 2 fans to intake or exhaust? The 2 fans on the PSU side or the right side.
> Are those UT60's? They look huge in pictures IDK why, looks so small in RL to me.


Yes UT60 480's, and i would need to see your rig to see the fan placements your wanting.


----------



## Wolfsbora

She's been a work in progress for the past year but she's getting prettier... I've got the EK dual pump/res combo, 2 out of the 3 EK water blocks I need, plus 2 out of the 3 Alphacool rads I need to get her cooled the way I want her. Buying parts with every paycheck! An ASUS Maximus V Formula is offically on the way and I received my 2nd EVGA 670 FTW today. My 550D may not be as pretty as so many of the awesome builds on here but I'd like to have her flash you anyway. Plus, I'd like to join the club!


----------



## Nada190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> Yes UT60 480's, and i would need to see your rig to see the fan placements your wanting.


I'm already using one UT60 but in push only because I don't want to buy any more fans, will add another on the bottom over XT45 now. Was originally planning to get another XT45 but I'll get another UT60 when I have more money to pour in.


----------



## iLLGT3

First on the 450D list?


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

900D

How do you guys get the bottom intake rad fans to stop pulling the dust filter from the case?


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> 900D
> 
> How do you guys get the bottom intake rad fans to stop pulling the dust filter from the case?


the whole filter or the middle?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> 900D
> 
> How do you guys get the bottom intake rad fans to stop pulling the dust filter from the case?


Replace it with Demciflex because the stock filters are juuuuuuunk. They start decaying almost instantly. I ended up having to tape it down to keep it tight.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Replace it with Demciflex because the stock filters are juuuuuuunk. They start decaying almost instantly. I ended up having to tape it down to keep it tight.


Yeah I did not notice this problem since I had exhaust on bottom before.
Not really looking forward to spend $40 for a filter








I might have to do some "modding" with some tape









So the magnetic isn't pulled off the case, but the end/middle of the filter gets sucked in a bit, with the Demciflex it does not pull at all?


----------



## VSG

Turn the filter around, it works just fine that way. A reviewer had mentioned that the filter ships taped the other way round to eliminate any shipment issues.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Turn the filter around, it works just fine that way. A reviewer had mentioned that the filter ships taped the other way round to eliminate any shipment issues.


Did try this previously but my fans in push pull will pull filter from either side

Going to try a needle and some line as a temp fix


----------



## VSG

I had push pull fans at 2000 rpm that weren't sucking in the filter. Well, if it still does that then just try out some double sided tape. Corsair is aware of this issue and they haven't repeated this in newer cases based off different designs now.


----------



## skupples

They just need a stronger magnetic stripping. They stuff won't even stick to my refrigerator. I can damn near guarantee they knew it was ghetto but were like "hey, we can save .000005 cents per case, lets do it & see if anyone notices"


----------



## siffonen

Havent had any problems with the filters and push-pull ap-14 combo, it matters that which side of the filter is towards the hatch.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

My 650D. Specs: CPU: 4670K GPU: Evga 780 Classified @1200/1700mhz
PSU: Evga Supernova NEX 750G Lagring: Samsung Evo 250gb
RAM: Kingstone HyperX 1600Mhz Kjøling: Corsair H60 Kasse: Corsair 650D

http://www.diskusjon.no/uploads/monthly_05_2014/post-319721-0-66339100-1399124338.jpg

http://www.diskusjon.no/uploads/monthly_05_2014/post-319721-0-89481800-1399124345.jpg


----------



## gysky

wrong thread, sorry.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siffonen*
> 
> Havent had any problems with the filters and push-pull ap-14 combo, it matters that which side of the filter is towards the hatch.


I didn't have issues right away. It took a few months for them to start to get lose. Eventually one of them lost magnetism, so I had to use 3M double sided tape to keep it on. The other one stayed magnetized but eventually started sagging so much that I had to adjust it every few days to keep it from buzzing. The side didn't really matter as one side wasn't even strong enough to cling to the steel. My 900D was rather old so I wouldn't be surprised if they have changed the materials a bit.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siffonen*
> 
> Havent had any problems with the filters and push-pull ap-14 combo, it matters that which side of the filter is towards the hatch.


I'm running GT AP-15's in push pull and whichever side the filter is the fans suck them in.

Nothing some string couldn't solve







I did not have any double sided tape lying around


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> I'm running GT AP-15's in push pull and whichever side the filter is the fans suck them in.
> 
> Nothing some string couldn't solve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not have any double sided tape lying around


Pumped to get my AP-15s!! I'll be using them in push/pull on a 240mm Monsta in my 550D. Will the filter be add an extra level of restrictiveness that I should avoid?


----------



## SilkyJohnson

My e-loops suck them in as well. I have to leave the filters on the outside of the case. Im hoping someone will come out with some replacement filters that are solid framed. If not ill probably end up with a bunch of those silverstone 120 filters.


----------



## wa3pnt

Mine arrived wrinkled, and I've not been able to get them to straighten out. Tried heat, with a weight, and then just wrinkle up again after a bit.

Finally bit the bullet and ordered the DEMCiflex. What's another $75 in a $5K system? LOL

RodeoGeorge


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Pumped to get my AP-15s!! I'll be using them in push/pull on a 240mm Monsta in my 550D. Will the filter be add an extra level of restrictiveness that I should avoid?


to a certain degree, but at the cost of all the dust, dirt, and everything else in the air I think it's worth it

anyone here know a good list of radiator+fan set ups that should fit in the front and back 140mm of the case?

it is not so fun searching through the pictures for 140mm rads


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

I have a 650D with a h60 in the back. and i want the h60 to a intake at the back, But woud the airflow be wrong? My gpu temps a very good, (780 Classified with 65% fan speed at 64¤







) But cpu temps are 72¤ instead of 55¤ duw its exhaust instead of intake, And ideas


----------



## Clos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> I have a 650D with a h60 in the back. and i want the h60 to a intake at the back, But woud the airflow be wrong? My gpu temps a very good, (780 Classified with 65% fan speed at 64¤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) But cpu temps are 72¤ instead of 55¤ duw its exhaust instead of intake, And ideas


should be fine as long as your top fan is exhaust.


----------



## Clos

Well, I finally got my 450D and upgrade parts in, and assembled. I must say, coming from a 650d, to a 350d and now to a 450d...
The 450d is definately what the 650d should have been to begin with. Congrats to corsair for a might find and beautiful case. Fit my R4E BE just fine, with ax1200 and extras. I'll try to get some new snap shots up this week sometime.
Oh and Corsair George, Thanks for making it native front 240/280mm rad support. Got my H110 as push pull up front without a hitch. LOVE IT.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Also, i have 2x corsair sp120 quiet edt fans







woud that be better than 1 200mm af fan in the top?


----------



## Curleyyy

Could I please get a recommendation?

I have a Corsair 650D, and I'm wanting to put my hard drives into the 5.25" area to completely remove the hard drive caddy that's in the 650D so I can increase airflow for the front fan, and to make things a little nicer looking. Though I can't find any decent converters, that will allow me to keep the front panel covers on.

I have two 2TB Seagate drives, and one 250GB Samsung SSD.
There are three out of the four 5.25" spaces left, as I have a CD/DVD drive in there.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Could I please get a recommendation?
> I qm looking at the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Corsair 650D, and I'm wanting to put my hard drives into the 5.25" area to completely remove the hard drive caddy that's in the 650D so I can increase airflow for the front fan, and to make things a little nicer looking. Though I can't find any decent converters, that will allow me to keep the front panel covers on.
> 
> I have two 2TB Seagate drives, and one 250GB Samsung SSD.
> There are three out of the four 5.25" spaces left, as I have a CD/DVD drive in there.


----------



## GringoKillah1

to *Curleyyy*.
Im use things like this but from TFC
http://nexustek.us/accessories/doubletwin


----------



## Curleyyy

thank you, looks great!


----------



## Clos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Also, i have 2x corsair sp120 quiet edt fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woud that be better than 1 200mm af fan in the top?


they would flow slightly better at the cost of more noise (probably). Personally, if i had a choice, I'd opt for dual 140's at the top. Either as intake for a rear mountain radiator, or exhaust if you are air cooling. Just my opinion though.


----------



## unequalteck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> Anyone with a 450D. Would a 240mm Radiator fit on the bottom with a Corsair TX 750W power supply?


TX 750 is longer in size? I'm using ax1200. Totally cannot fit another bottom rad
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> First on the 450D list?


Posted mine here around mid April bro hahaha


----------



## iDShaDoW

Managed to get a used 800D on Craigslist for $120 that was still in extremely good shape and free of any dings or scratches and was only a 15 minute drive away so I think I got an okay deal on it.

Anyhow, been reading but there's a lot information to sift through here and elsewhere so sorry as I'm sure this has been asked a million times before.

Believe I'm going to go with Gentle Typhoons AP-14s as that's what is available and AP-15s are ridiculously expensive (moreso than AP-14s vs SP 120s).

1) Would they work as intake fans? Planned to have the rear, bottom, and a front (still have look into a fan/grill enclosure) as intakes.

2) Would a 3rd 120mm fan on top fit with the H100i taking up the back 2 top slots?

3) Did the 800D come stock with the SATA 3 PCB for the hot swap bay or did the previous owner put one in there?

4) Is there a suitable dust filter for the top of the 800D? Or at least for one of the spots if a 3rd 120mm does not fit with the H100i?

#4 might be pointless since they're going to be exhausts but figure it'd help keep dust out when I have the computer off (I leave it on 24/7 usually which I need to get in the habit of not doing but I remote in when I'm at work).

Thanks for any advice.

=====

Also, I do plan to upgrade my GPU eventually, just waiting it out a bit more to see if 800 series are worthwhile or drive prices down on the 700s. Same is true with the Z97/Devils Canyon if they review well and the 920/1366 will go to my brother.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Messing around with my new camera.


----------



## z0ki

Hopefully my custom MDPC sleeving will be completed, lighting, and some coloured coolant









I still have 2 more gtx 780 classy's awaiting to be put in though it's currently held up in customs


----------



## NE0XY

Hi!

I've been thinking about upgrading my pc into a 900D so I'll have more room for watercooling etc.
The plan is to watercool two 780Ti's and a i7-3770K sitting on a ASUS MAXIMUS VI FORMULA motherboard. (Is it worth cooling the mobo as well and will that fit with those two gpus?)

I plan to use Black Ice GTX Xtreme radiators (54mm thick), one 360 in the top, one 240 in the front, one 480 in the bottom and one 240 on the other side of the bottom compartment. all with Push-Pull.
I'll only use one SSD and one HDD which I'll keep in the 5.25" bays so I'll have room for the front radiator.

The fans I'll use are: http://www.cougar-world.com/products/fans/vortex_pwm.html (wish they were another colour so maybe these instead: http://www.cougar-world.com/products/fans/cfd_black_hb_fan.html).

If I use pwm fans and connect them to a http://www.frozencpu.com/products/23517/ele-1301/4-Pin_PWM_Power_Distribution_PCB_8x_Way_Block_MMT-PCB-8P-44P.html?tl=c121s424b214 which I then connect to the mobo, will I be able to regulate the fan speed on the fans connected to that controller? Or will the same thing work but without pwm fans?

I will also try to take on acrylic tubing =P
I'm thinking single loop with a dual D5 pump setup with either a bitspower or frozenq res.

What do you guys think? =)


----------



## Someone09

Looks like you have quite the plan.









Just a couple of thoughts though:
- Putting the three rads in the bottom and in the fron will get very tight. I´ve had two 30mm rads in the bottom and - for me at least - it was as tight as I was comfortable.
- Push/pull with such thick radiators might also be very tight at some places.


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Looks like you have quite the plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a couple of thoughts though:
> - Putting the three rads in the bottom and in the fron will get very tight. I´ve had two 30mm rads in the bottom and - for me at least - it was as tight as I was comfortable.
> - Push/pull with such thick radiators might also be very tight at some places.


Yes, hopefully I can soon carry it out =D

Ye it will be tight in the bottom compartment, if I did the match correct there should be 44mm between the fans from the two radiators, so not sure if I can have tubing between there or if I have to route it another way. I plan on installing a mid plate aswell. http://www.coldzero.eu/midplates/1488-900d-midplate-long.html
The plan is to run some of the tubing under there.


----------



## doomlord52

Just put in an order for a 450D (finally in stock... far too late, imo). Going to be switching from my 800D to 450D, as I simply won't be doing a custom loop any time soon. Also, I keep having to move the thing, and a fairly fully loaded 800D is just a pain to move.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Messing around with my new camera.


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Yes, hopefully I can soon carry it out =D
> 
> Ye it will be tight in the bottom compartment, if I did the match correct there should be 44mm between the fans from the two radiators, so not sure if I can have tubing between there or if I have to route it another way. I plan on installing a mid plate aswell. http://www.coldzero.eu/midplates/1488-900d-midplate-long.html
> The plan is to run some of the tubing under there.


Uhm...how do you plan on accessing the lower compartment if you have it sealed with three rads and a midplat?

Before I decided to abandon custom loops, I was thinking about putting a midplate in there, too. But then I realized I wouldn´t be able to access the stuff in the bottom any more.


----------



## NE0XY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Uhm...how do you plan on accessing the lower compartment if you have it sealed with three rads and a midplat?
> 
> Before I decided to abandon custom loops, I was thinking about putting a midplate in there, too. But then I realized I wouldn´t be able to access the stuff in the bottom any more.


Hopefully I won't have to access there anymore when I'm done. Install rads and the tubing then put the midplate on. If I have to get down there again I'll just have to scew it back off.
The midplate isn't the most essential part, if it doesn't work out I don't use it.

If it is too tight I can remove two fans from the 240 rad so It's just in pull or push
I made a quick sketch in paint (I know).
the white line in the bottom compartment is tubing that will go between the radiators, which will be tight as hell.


It's just a sketch, the tube routing will be prettier^^ just made it quick to show


----------



## Someone09

Ah, I see.

Pretty well laid out.


----------



## AtomX

Hi everyone... Very nice build at all really, so amazing









This my prototype....


Now the release...









See you later ...


----------



## unkletom

Fan control on my Corsair 650 case burned today and it melted the plastic casing which holds the little pcb plate.







These things aren't equipped to handle 4 fans.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unkletom*
> 
> Fan control on my Corsair 650 case burned today and it melted the plastic casing which holds the little pcb plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These things aren't equipped to handle 4 fans.


Are you talking about this plastic casing?



Submit an RMA request at Corsair.force.com and we will get you a replacement.


----------



## z0ki

Guys what colour should I go for with coolant and sleeving? I'm going to do my own sleeving, but I'm not sure what k should go for. I was going to go for mayhems pastel blue berry, as I thought a nice blue with the white eloops will really make it look nice but after opinions of others before I decide.




























Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonestar166

What is the fan controller, if any, are most folks using, and why?


----------



## Wolfsbora

An updated pic of my 550D's innards before I add my loop:


Btw, Corsair's build quality is top notch!


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> What is the fan controller, if any, are most folks using, and why?


I do not use one at all as I wanted a clean look on the front of my 900D. Instead I used 3x 6pin fan headers and have all my fans run at 100% all the time as the eloops are very quite so no issues running them at full speed.

Of course if you have high RPM fans you'll not want to run them at full speed constantly. So your best bet would be a nzxt controller or lamptron, or you can spend more (around 200-300 bucks) and get one that's in a league of its own.


----------



## MrGrievous

Im about to pull the trigger on a 450D but I need to find out one piece of info first. What is the typical maximum radiator thickness I could fit in the top, I'm looking at putting a 360mm in? Also what tricks could I try to do make a trad thicker than 30mm fit in if anyone knows.


----------



## z0ki

Depends what motherboard you wish to fit it with


----------



## MrGrievous

Hmmm, well im not entirely sure yet which mobo I want but I was looking at the G.Sniper M5.


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I do not use one at all as I wanted a clean look on the front of my 900D. Instead I used 3x 6pin fan headers and have all my fans run at 100% all the time as the eloops are very quite so no issues running them at full speed.
> 
> Of course if you have high RPM fans you'll not want to run them at full speed constantly. So your best bet would be a nzxt controller or lamptron, or you can spend more (around 200-300 bucks) and get one that's in a league of its own.


Thanks for your input, much appreciated.


----------



## VSG

Anyone have any spare 5 1/4" bay covers for the 900D by any chance? I spoke to Corsair and it would take them over a week to get them to me despite it being supposedly in stock.


----------



## unkletom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Are you talking about this plastic casing?
> 
> 
> 
> Submit an RMA request at Corsair.force.com and we will get you a replacement.


I did but apparently it's "discontinued" and I can't get a fan controller replacement.

Edit: Never mind looks like they can send me a new one anyway


----------



## Stein357

In case anyone is wondering, on the 450D, the H105 isn't compatible with Maximus VI Formula.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unkletom*
> 
> Edit: Never mind looks like they can send me a new one anyway


Nice to hear that







. Let me know if you run into any issues getting the replacement.


----------



## MrGrievous

So to add onto my previous question of what I can fit I the 450D, in the blog created by corsair it is mentioned that the H105 (38mm thick) won't fit while the H100 (27mm thick) series can. So my question is if anyone knows does that include one or two layers of fans, it's not mentioned on the blog whether the fans are pp or not. Just trying to figure out what my limitations are and there are not that many 450 builds out there either.


----------



## Slomo4shO

I need to get around to taking some pictures of my build... 6 rads and 29 Noctua NF-F12 fans...


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> I need to get around to taking some pictures of my build... 6 rads and 29 Noctua NF-F12 fans...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


are you happy with the performance of 4770k together with 4x290?


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> are you happy with the performance of 4770k together with 4x290?


I am content but I won't be topping any benchmark charts


----------



## doomlord52

So I recently switched to a 450D from an 800D (needed a smaller case that's better with air). While the 450D is an amazing case, I have one question:

Why are the side panels so horrible? They're impossible to get on, and impossible to get off. I had to basically rip the side panel off with all my strength, and it actually caused a bit of the paint to chip (or scrape) off near the latching parts on the inside.


----------



## gooface

I am really sick of this front 200mm fan on my 650D, what do people suggest to do to replace it? (is there a mod required?) It is super loud and really annoying.

found this:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UZ4NDC/ref=twister_B00EZM7RXM

Does that fit?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> I am really sick of this front 200mm fan on my 650D, what do people suggest to do to replace it? (is there a mod required?) It is super loud and really annoying.
> 
> found this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UZ4NDC/ref=twister_B00EZM7RXM
> 
> Does that fit?


It never bugged me, but I did run it at the lowest setting using the 600T fan controller.

That bitfenix fan is just as bad as the corsair. Save your money.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Cutting out the front fan grill will help reduce noise.


----------



## Stein357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrievous*
> 
> So to add onto my previous question of what I can fit I the 450D, in the blog created by corsair it is mentioned that the H105 (38mm thick) won't fit while the H100 (27mm thick) series can. So my question is if anyone knows does that include one or two layers of fans, it's not mentioned on the blog whether the fans are pp or not. Just trying to figure out what my limitations are and there are not that many 450 builds out there either.


I tried to fit my H105 in with my fans attached to the bottom of the radiator and they didn't clear my Formula by about 3mm, it was really close. It depends on your motherboard, I have seen pictures of the H105 fit with other motherboards. There's no way a push/pull setup will fit though.


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Nice to hear that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Let me know if you run into any issues getting the replacement.


This is why I enjoy this forum. Kudos to you Joseph .


----------



## Someone09

So, I thought I might post some pictures of my latest...erm...system modifications.
(Sorry for the bad picture quality...I always forget to take pics BEFORE putting the case in its place.







)

First watercooled setup (~ January):



First bigger upgrade as an preparation to include my (back then) 2 GPUs (~ March/April)...




Upgrade with a single GPU setup which was also included in the loop:



Current version after I decided custom water cooling isn´t for me:



Looks kinda empty now...but I am much more comfortable with this setup to be honest.

P.S. Damn, I just noticed I forgot to hide the pump connector cable. lol


----------



## unequalteck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrievous*
> 
> Im about to pull the trigger on a 450D but I need to find out one piece of info first. What is the typical maximum radiator thickness I could fit in the top, I'm looking at putting a 360mm in? Also what tricks could I try to do make a trad thicker than 30mm fit in if anyone knows.


hardly can fit. i'm using MVF and gonna put EKWB XT360 on top with pull config but failed. no clearance issue with heatsink but it totally blocked your 8pin EPS

btw this is my 450D build


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Well, Looks like i am getting a dellided i7 4770K and a H100i, Will the quiet Sp120 hold it? with oc?


----------



## soulwrath

depends on the voltage, but yes it can hold it, but what case do you have? and what is your airflow like?


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Well, Looks like i am getting a dellided i7 4770K and a H100i, Will the quiet Sp120 hold it? with oc?


Just as an example, here is what I have got:
Delidded I7-4770k @ 4.4GHz, 1.315V Vcore
2133MHz RAM
H105 with 4 SP120 QE

I don´t really have set an too aggressive fan profile and I hardly ever hit 65°C.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Just as an example, here is what I have got:
> Delidded I7-4770k @ 4.4GHz, 1.315V Vcore
> 2133MHz RAM
> H105 with 4 SP120 QE
> 
> I don´t really have set an too aggressive fan profile and I hardly ever hit 65°C.


The owners said it coud do 4.6 at 1.31v (1.29 in bios + a littlebit) Så i will probaly run it on 4.4ghz at 1.275 if the chip can do that.







Thanks for answering


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

My case is a 650D, Airflow is decent, and heres a link to his Oc settings







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> The owners said it coud do 4.6 at 1.31v (1.29 in bios + a littlebit) Så i will probaly run it on 4.4ghz at 1.275 if the chip can do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for answering


https://www.google.no/search?q=Jofrode&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=l658U_zdGcTpygOvuIG4Cg&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=1017#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=XJJZRiRCqN-ISM%253A%3BMnqUHmhIhzZIGM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.diskusjon.no%252Fuploads%252Fmonthly_02_2014%252Fpost-152551-0-69659700-1393326880.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.diskusjon.no%252Findex.php%253Fshowtopic%253D1569341%2526page%253D2%3B1024%3B768

Hmm, Its says 4.5ghz, I will test the chip myself, Anyway i think its a good buy, My i5 4670K cant Oc at all :/


----------



## jdpworks

My backplate mod for 900D, will probably be anodized black, or wrapped with DiNoc 3M Carbon Fiber.


----------



## VSG

Those look great but advertising that in here is against OCN ToS. Sorry man!


----------



## jdpworks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Those look great but advertising that in here is against OCN ToS. Sorry man!


Oh I had no idea. I'll remove it. Sorry!


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdpworks*
> 
> My backplate mod for 900D, will probably be anodized black, or wrapped with DiNoc 3M Carbon Fiber.


looks great







what material is that you used on the outside of the case?


----------



## AtomX

you know a 250D ?? Me ? not .... xD





And you know this WaterBlock ?? Me ? i don t know xD


----------



## Someone09

Hey there,

currently thinking about ordering some of the goodies from ColdZero for the 900D and I was just wondering if anyone already has some experience with their build quality etc?
So far, I´ve only ordered a SBz backplate from them which was nice and all but probably not represantative for their product quality.


----------



## wa3pnt

I have the full compliment of plates for the 900D.

I was very disappointed with the plates for the 5.25 side cover and back. The way that the back cover is mounted, you loose the use of two of the bays. The mounting hardware extends into the back of the bay far enough that you cannot use anything in that top and bottom bays that extends to the back.

Fortunately for me the Aquaero 6 XT only uses the front half of one of the bays.

The other items (midplate, 3.5 bay rear cover) work as advertised.

RodeoGeorge


----------



## Someone09

Thanks for the feedback. Much appreciated.

Currently I am planning about (or rather thinking about) getting the long lightbox and the 5.25 front cover with 2 SSD mounts for sure.

Maybe the HDD cage cover too. Not too stoked about the mainboard tray cover though.

Just out of curiousity, do you have any pictures with everything installed?


----------



## AtomX

Coldzero, was good ... I have a mid plate 900d she s vêry impressive, good Job whit an laser CNC


----------



## wa3pnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Just out of curiousity, do you have any pictures with everything installed?


I'll have pictures up later today. Just finished rebuilding after a MB gaggle.

RodeoGeorge


----------



## wa3pnt

As promised, the 900D pictures.

Overview





Plumbing details.





As you can see, I didn't use the SSD mounts on the Coldzero plate. mounted four in the ICYDock, and a fifth above the DVD/CD.



Displeased with the thermal feedback when the front cover is on the case. The warm air from the bottom feeds up into the front intake fans. Working on a solution to this.



RodeoGeorge


----------



## Someone09

Thanks for the pictures. Gives a pretty good idea on how it would look like for me, too.

Just a couple of questions if you don´t mind.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wa3pnt*


That´s the lightbox right? Looks a bit different as it does on the pictures from ColdZero.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wa3pnt*
> 
> As you can see, I didn't use the SSD mounts on the Coldzero plate. mounted four in the ICYDock, and a fifth above the DVD/CD.


May I ask why not?

Also, have you considered getting the motherboard tray cover and back cover, too?


----------



## wa3pnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Thanks for the pictures. Gives a pretty good idea on how it would look like for me, too.
> 
> Just a couple of questions if you don´t mind.
> That´s the lightbox right? Looks a bit different as it does on the pictures from ColdZero.
> May I ask why not?
> 
> Also, have you considered getting the motherboard tray cover and back cover, too?


With regards to the Lightbox, bear in mind that I did not have the Window Side Cover on the case. That's because I still haven't taken the protective plastic off, and I'm still tinkering, so I leave it off except when I'm checking operating temperatures. The bottom frame of the Window Side Cover will cover up the exposed sides of the Lightbox. Here's a picture (excuse the protective plastic).



With regards to the SSDs, I have 5 of them. Two are RAID0 for the OS (Drive C), one for Program Files (Drive D), and one for Data (Drive E). Plus I have a 2.5" 1TB Hybrid that I use to hold Acronis Backup Images (this ones mounted on top of the DVD/CD). I found the best way to mount the four drives was to use an ICYDock (the item between the DVD and the Aquaero 6XT in the front panel picture above). So the SSD mounts on the Coldzero Plate are unused right now.

I haven't considered the MB Tray and Back Cover. Might consider the MB Tray later, but I've already got over 5K in this build, and have to stop somewhere. As to the Back Cover, while the system is water cooled, I still like adequate airflow in the case and think that the Back Cover would severely reduce that airflow.

RodeoGeorge


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Anyone have experience with 450D and a front dual radiator? Specs say can take a 280 but wondering if a 240 could be mounted instead. Hunch is yes...

And is drive bay removal necessary even with a thinner one like an ST30?


----------



## unequalteck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Anyone have experience with 450D and a front dual radiator? Specs say can take a 280 but wondering if a 240 could be mounted instead. Hunch is yes...
> 
> And is drive bay removal necessary even with a thinner one like an ST30?


Yes u can put 240 rad but u need a longer screw. A normal rad screw is not long enough to screw the fan to rad. Drive bay have to remove to fit a rad in front


----------



## Someone09

@ RodeoGeorge
Thanks a lot.

I guess I am going to order the 5.25" dual SSD cover and either the long lightbox or a long midplate first.
Maybe the rest lateron.


----------



## wa3pnt

Though you will probably incur higher shipping costs by ordering piece meal, you'll be a lot better off sorting out the mounting hardware. When my package arrived, all the hardware was in plastic bags, BUT, the bags were all taped to the midplate. When I tried to separate the stuff, the bags broke, and I had a big pile of hardware. A real jigsaw puzzle to sort out. LOL

RodeoGeorge


----------



## imadorkx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unequalteck*
> 
> hardly can fit. i'm using MVF and gonna put EKWB XT360 on top with pull config but failed. no clearance issue with heatsink but it totally blocked your 8pin EPS
> 
> btw this is my 450D build


i just bought 450d a few hours ago. damn, yours looks so nice. im still thinking goin water or not.

btw, where did you get that psu cover ?


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unequalteck*
> 
> hardly can fit. i'm using MVF and gonna put EKWB XT360 on top with pull config but failed. no clearance issue with heatsink but it totally blocked your 8pin EPS
> 
> btw this is my 450D build


How did you do the divider at the bottom?

I plan to do that in my 750D sometime in the near future.

Just got some sheet metal and did some bending?

Maybe ill PM you about it. it looks awesome.


----------



## The EX1

My 900D midplate.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I too would like moar infos on that sweet divider in the nice 450D build.


----------



## Clos

*@WrigleyVillain*

I don't think you need longer screws? my H110 (280mm) rad bolted with normal screws. And i have it as push/pull at the moment. I have dual AF140's in the normal spot at the front of the case mounted, and then mounted my H110 on the inside with a set of Pull fans. The front Fan locations are *slightly* off set from the radiator mount points (on the 280 and 140mm fans at least), but it should all bolt up easily. and yes, +1 to the Drive bay removal. I don't use an Optical Rom, so i just put my two 2tb hdd in the 5.25 bay area.


----------



## unequalteck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imadorkx*
> 
> i just bought 450d a few hours ago. damn, yours looks so nice. im still thinking goin water or not.
> 
> btw, where did you get that psu cover ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> How did you do the divider at the bottom?
> 
> I plan to do that in my 750D sometime in the near future.
> 
> Just got some sheet metal and did some bending?
> 
> Maybe ill PM you about it. it looks awesome.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I too would like moar infos on that sweet divider in the nice 450D build.


Hi guys, thanks for da compliment. The PSU cover I made it myself, using 2 pcs of acrylic sheet and screw it together. And using vinyl sticker to wrap it


----------



## imadorkx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unequalteck*
> 
> Hi guys, thanks for da compliment. The PSU cover I made it myself, using 2 pcs of acrylic sheet and screw it together. And using vinyl sticker to wrap it


any close up picture for the psu cover.


----------



## unequalteck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imadorkx*
> 
> any close up picture for the psu cover.


Will upload it after work







I don't have heat gun to bend the acrylic and I'm not good in applying epoxy, so have to use 90 deg angle bracket to screw it


----------



## imadorkx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unequalteck*
> 
> Will upload it after work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have heat gun to bend the acrylic and I'm not good in applying epoxy, so have to use 90 deg angle bracket to screw it


Even then. still looks good. nice job. looking forward for the picture.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Indeed. We all thought it was metal. Well done.

So glad I noticed this case before I bought a 750D, even with the rebates on it of late. I just don't need that much room even with a loop incl two GPUs.


----------



## soulwrath

Does anyone have the 450D water cooled any be able to offer me some information? It regards to if you place a radiator in the top if it really does hit the mobo/ram heatsinks? thank you for your time


----------



## unequalteck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imadorkx*
> 
> Even then. still looks good. nice job. looking forward for the picture.


here you go bro










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Does anyone have the 450D water cooled any be able to offer me some information? It regards to if you place a radiator in the top if it really does hit the mobo/ram heatsinks? thank you for your time


use 30mm rad to be safe. initially i plan to install a 45mm thick rad but failed. 30mm no problem with either push or pull config


----------



## soulwrath

would you go with the 450D or the Air 540? plan to go double rad - i already have a 240 rad


----------



## unequalteck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> would you go with the 450D or the Air 540? plan to go double rad - i already have a 240 rad


I bought the 450D. I don't like the form factor of A540


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unequalteck*
> 
> I bought the 450D. I don't like the form factor of A540


how is the space with a custom water cool


----------



## imadorkx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unequalteck*
> 
> here you go bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use 30mm rad to be safe. initially i plan to install a 45mm thick rad but failed. 30mm no problem with either push or pull config


+1 Rep.

Cool. You even made a small window for the PSU. Looks freaking awesome.

btw, im noob in watercooling and just started doing some reading. Really interested with watercooling. May i know whick watercooling kit that i may go with.


----------



## ozzy1925

i have a question for 900d owners
Can we run ax1500i together with a 240mm. rad on the back? Ax 1500i is 225m. (2.5cm longer than 1200i)


----------



## VSG

I remember that a 240 with cables coming out of an ax1200i was horrendous so I gave up that idea and opted to put the pump there instead. I really don't see where you can squeeze in another 2.5 cm unless you don't plan to use a lot of cables. Even so, I may be mistaken and there may just not be enough space at all. I don't have the 900D anymore but I would take a look at TTL's video review to be sure.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I remember that a 240 with cables coming out of an ax1200i was horrendous so I gave up that idea and opted to put the pump there instead. I really don't see where you can squeeze in another 2.5 cm unless you don't plan to use a lot of cables. Even so, I may be mistaken and there may just not be enough space at all. I don't have the 900D anymore but I would take a look at TTL's video review to be sure.


hmm,i tought 1200i fits flawless with 240mm.Whats TTL?


----------



## VSG

I had a ton of cables coming out, all individually sleeved and not the easiest to maneuver either. I am sure you can fit in the ax1200i and a 240 rad but it wasn't worth it for me especially with dual 480s in the loop. I also remember I had the XSPC ax240 rad that has a longer than normal end tank so that is another factor to consider.

As far as TTL, I hope you got some time on your hands:





Relevant part around 44 minutes in.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I had a ton of cables coming out, all individually sleeved and not the easiest to maneuver either. I am sure you can fit in the ax1200i and a 240 rad but it wasn't worth it for me especially with dual 480s in the loop. I also remember I had the XSPC ax240 rad that has a longer than normal end tank so that is another factor to consider.
> 
> As far as TTL, I hope you got some time on your hands:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relevant part around 44 minutes in.


thanks alot +rep i watch the part here:


looking at here and looks it will fit easily


----------



## soulwrath

ok so I am keeping my 800D corsair case. I plan to mod the bottom hdd rack to fit a 240mm radiator there. I eventually then plan to add a 120mm in the back fan, and a 360mm radiator on the top. NOW quick question for best air flow - should i have the 120mm and 240mm radiators take in air and have the 360 as my exhaust? trying to find the best airflow before i have my loop all setup


----------



## Destrto

Hey guys, I've been looking into replacing my 500R with a 750D for a long time, so I can fit the extra radiators I recently acquired. But I've seen the 450D in just the last few days and have been liking its looks. I have a question for the 450D or 750D owners.

I have 3 radiators I want to fit into a new build. 2 x XSPC 240mm X-flows, and an XSPC 120mm. Could anyone with similar rad sizes kindly let me know if these would all fit into the case without major modding? I want to fit the 120mm at the rear exhaust, can anyone with a 120 tell me whether or not it will fit there? One 240 into the top, I'm quite sure will fit. The 2nd 240 I want to fit either in the front or the bottom, but since it is a Crossflow radiator, does anyone have experience with the tube routing it would require?


----------



## unequalteck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> how is the space with a custom water cool


you can fit up to 3 radiators, front 240, top 360, back 120
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imadorkx*
> 
> +1 Rep.
> 
> Cool. You even made a small window for the PSU. Looks freaking awesome.
> 
> btw, im noob in watercooling and just started doing some reading. Really interested with watercooling. May i know whick watercooling kit that i may go with.


i'm start off with xspc ex240 d5 kit. then slowly upgrade, and until now only the pump is from the kit, other all sold


----------



## GringoKillah1

Little Update









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Someone09

Looks very good.
I like those horizontal lines.


----------



## GringoKillah1

*Someone09*
Thx mate


----------



## evoll88

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Just some pics of my 900d build,its been done for a while but just getting around to posting pics of it. I went with a z87 M.B. since I am upgrading to the haswell-e soon. (The vid. cards are from my old switch 810 build since I wanted to upgrade to 800 series) I had to use 2 d5 pumps for the 4 rads but it is super quiet and no problems with overclocking temps. The phantom in the background is my everyday pc and its w.c. also its in the phantom section on these forums.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some pics of my 900d build,its been done for a while but just getting around to posting pics of it. I went with a z87 M.B. since I am upgrading to the haswell-e soon. (The vid. cards are from my old switch 810 build since I wanted to upgrade to 800 series) I had to use 2 d5 pumps for the 4 rads but it is super quiet and no problems with overclocking temps. The phantom in the background is my everyday pc and its w.c. also its in the phantom section on these forums.


how tight of a fit is the radiator in the front?
i gave up my plans of an extra 240 in the front when I couldnt get proper alignment with my 480 on bottom and the ports on rads


----------



## evoll88

I had no problems with the front rad,its close to the dust guard but doesn't hit. I will try to take some close ups of the bottom 480 rad and the front rad. so you can get a better look at the setup.


----------



## azelexx

Quick question: is the 5.25" bay easy to remove entirely? I really have no use for it and prefer to take it off so I can show off the 480 top rad and mount another tube res.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azelexx*
> 
> Quick question: is the 5.25" bay easy to remove entirely? I really have no use for it and prefer to take it off so I can show off the 480 top rad and mount another tube res.


Looks like you just have to drill the rivets out and you're good to go.


----------



## azelexx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Looks like you just have to drill the rivets out and you're good to go.


Cool thanks! I just wanted to make sure that once I drill it, it won't leave an ugly mess (holes everywhere) or damage the structure.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azelexx*
> 
> Cool thanks! I just wanted to make sure that once I drill it, it won't leave an ugly mess (holes everywhere) or damage the structure.


It will be extra wobbly, but With the 480, you should get back some rigidity.


----------



## jimbohung

Can I join the club please?









I've searched this thread for countless hours until I finally found something I was happy with. So thanks!
What do you guys think?







Oh in case you are wondering specs..

Corsair Obsidian 900D
Asus Maximus Formula VI
Core i7 4770k
16gb DDR3 Corsair Vengeance Pro C9 - 1833mhz
Palit Geforce GTX680
Samsung 256gb 840PRO
Corsair H100i CPU Cooler
Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition Cooler Fan kit
Corsair AF140 Quiet Edition Exhaust Fan
BitFenix Cable Kit
Gigabyte 850w Odin PS


----------



## dmasteR

Anyone know if the H220 will fit in a Corsair 650D without modding? I can't seem to find a solid answer.

Thanks.


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Anyone know if the H220 will fit in a Corsair 650D without modding? I can't seem to find a solid answer.
> 
> Thanks.


Very very nice.


----------



## axiumone

Just finished my 450D build. Crappy cell phone pics, but it's all I have.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> Very very nice.


I'm gonna assume no modding required then?


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm gonna assume no modding required then?


None, looks great.
If I may ask, how did you connect all your fans? I am getting ready for a build in a 900D case.
Today I bought 2 SP120 Quiet Edition 3 pin fans to use with my Corsair H105.
I also bought 3 AF120 Quiet Edition 3 pin fans to replace the 3 front fans in the 900D.
Last but not least I bought 1 AF 140 Quiet Edition 3 pin fan to replace the rear exhaust fan in the 900D.
I am stumped at this point as to how I will connect them all.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> None, looks great.
> If I may ask, how did you connect all your fans? I am getting ready for a build in a 900D case.
> Today I bought 2 SP120 Quiet Edition 3 pin fans to use with my Corsair H105.
> I also bought 3 AF120 Quiet Edition 3 pin fans to replace the 3 front fans in the 900D.
> Last but not least I bought 1 AF 140 Quiet Edition 3 pin fan to replace the rear exhaust fan in the 900D.
> I am stumped at this point as to how I will connect them all.


I don't have a 900D, I have a 650D. Sorry

Anyone else with experience with the H220 and a 650D?


----------



## Oupavoc

List updated!

I'm loving the 450D the more and more I look at pics


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Anyone know if the H220 will fit in a Corsair 650D without modding? I can't seem to find a solid answer.
> 
> Thanks.


Post 158:

*http://www.overclock.net/t/1367654/swiftech-h220-h320-and-cm-glacer-240l-360l-owners-club/150#post_19486200*


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Post 158:
> 
> *http://www.overclock.net/t/1367654/swiftech-h220-h320-and-cm-glacer-240l-360l-owners-club/150#post_19486200*


Yep saw that, but it doesn't mention anything about if he needed to mod the case. A few people have mentioned it might require modding, and some people have even mentioned it needs modding. No solid answer though unfortunately...


----------



## ozzy1925

how much long m3 screw should i use with the top radiator (ut 60 480mm)with doing only push inside 900d?


----------



## VSG

Get 35mm long screws and also washers. The screw has to go through a washer, the case, a typical 25mm fan and then into the rad.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Get 35mm long screws and also washers. The screw has to go through a washer, the case, a typical 25mm fan and then into the rad.


sorry if explained wrong, i meant the fanless part of the radiator


----------



## VSG

Oh, then M3x6 should be fine. If you have a hardware store nearby, get both 6mm and 8mm versions to check and just return the ones you don't need.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Oh, then M3x6 should be fine. If you have a hardware store nearby, get both 6mm and 8mm versions to check and just return the ones you don't need.


alright thanks,i hope i can find them in black color

edit:also i want to ask you all m3 have the same teeth design?


----------



## Kamikaze-X

evening all, long time 650D owner, and I'm going down the road of a proper water cooling loop. Just in the process of getting the parts together.

This is my build as it is:


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> alright thanks,i hope i can find them in black color
> 
> edit:also i want to ask you all m3 have the same teeth design?


By teeth design, you mean the thread pitch? Typically it is around 0.7 but I could be wrong. Best way would be to take the rad with you- that's what I did with a rad that needed M4x35 mm screws.


----------



## jimbohung

Hi Lonestar
I connected the fans with a NZXT Grid Matte Black Fan Hub. Link here http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=24877&cPath=511

Had this sitting behind the side panel. Worked a treat!


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Oh, then M3x6 should be fine. If you have a hardware store nearby, get both 6mm and 8mm versions to check and just return the ones you don't need.
> 
> 
> 
> alright thanks,i hope i can find them in black color
> 
> edit:also i want to ask you all m3 have the same teeth design?
Click to expand...

Teeth? Do you mean thread?


----------



## Doctor McNinja

Does anyone know how to remove the retention clips from the side of the 900D's 5.25" drive bays without breaking them?


----------



## VSG

It is pretty simple, I don't have the case anymore so I can't be more specific but you need to separate the smaller clips holding each retention clip and then slide the retention clips inwards. One side would go in and then you can can turn it towards you and pull it out.

Any particular reason for this? It is easier to remove them than it is putting them back.


----------



## Doctor McNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It is pretty simple, I don't have the case anymore so I can't be more specific but you need to separate the smaller clips holding each retention clip and then slide the retention clips inwards. One side would go in and then you can can turn it towards you and pull it out.
> 
> Any particular reason for this? It is easier to remove them than it is putting them back.


Thank you for the quick reply but I'm having a hard time picturing it. When you say "separate the smaller clips holding each retention clip", do you mean the metal tabs that are part of the case and that hold the all plastic retention clips in place? I'm pretty sure I know what you mean but just to be sure... when you say "slide the retention clips inwards", do you mean slide it from the left to the right side of the case (i.e. from the windowed panel side to the motherboard tray / solid panel side)?

The reason for removing them is this. It's an SSD mount from a company called ColdZero. In order to install it, you must first remove the retention clips first.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> By teeth design, you mean the thread pitch? Typically it is around 0.7 but I could be wrong. Best way would be to take the rad with you- that's what I did with a rad that needed M4x35 mm screws.


i think thread pitch means this part right?


----------



## VSG

Ya


----------



## ozzy1925

i think its standart 0.5mm


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbohung*
> 
> Hi Lonestar
> I connected the fans with a NZXT Grid Matte Black Fan Hub. Link here http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=24877&cPath=511
> 
> Had this sitting behind the side panel. Worked a treat!


Thanks for the info. How did you fasten it in your case?
Last week I ordered the Scythe KM01-BK KAZE MASTER 5.25inch Bay Fan Controller, I am still waiting for it to arrive.
Once again, thanks for your reply, it is nice to know what options are available.


----------



## xiong91

Hi.. my watercooled 350d


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xiong91*
> 
> Hi.. my watercooled 350d


Very clean. I love the Primochill vortex visual flow indicator (I have one too). How are you controlling your fans and what is that temp sesor?


----------



## xiong91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Very clean. I love the Primochill vortex visual flow indicator (I have one too). How are you controlling your fans and what is that temp sesor?


I connected all the fan to mobo fan pin, fan speed controlled by asus ai suite. That is the water temp sensor that I bought cheap from China haha.


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xiong91*
> 
> I connected all the fan to mobo fan pin, fan speed controlled by asus ai suite. That is the water temp sensor that I bought cheap from China haha.


Cool. I would add your rig using rig builder. Congrats on a clean machine not easy doing custom loops. Coming from a 650D I know how space just disappears as you add new components.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Have any of you tried sanding and polishing the case windows to get a super clear acrylic look? similar to how they are doing the block polishing guides?


----------



## Someone09

So, after some consideration (and the help of wa3pnt) I placed an order at ColdZero for the long midplate, the HDD cover and the 5.25 cover + dual SSD mount.

Before:


After:



BUT! Holy cow was it a pain to install the midplate. Don´t get me wrong, I really love ColdZero for what they are doing but the instructional videos are so so bad. Also the packing was messed up.
Took me forever to figure out which part belongs to which plate.
And also, there was one screw missing from the midplate mounting accessories.

Also - as you might have noticed - I havn´t installed the 5.25 side cover for two issues:
#1: How the hell can I remove those locks on the side?


#2: How could I possibly route the cables if I install the SSDs on the side? I mean, I can´t really route them through the drive bay and also I can´t really bend the SATA power cable enough through the plate´s holes.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## wa3pnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> So, after some consideration (and the help of wa3pnt) I placed an order at ColdZero for the long midplate, the HDD cover and the 5.25 cover + dual SSD mount.
> 
> #1: How the hell can I remove those locks on the side?
> 
> 
> #2: How could I possibly route the cables if I install the SSDs on the side? I mean, I can´t really route them through the drive bay and also I can´t really bend the SATA power cable enough through the plate´s holes.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.


Have a look at this post in another forum.

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=715186#post715186

You gently bend the metal tabs that hold the plastic lock, and remove the lock.

If there is a full (long) item in the 5.25 bay, I don't know how you'd be able to route the SATA and SATA Power cable through the bay.

That's the reason that I went with the IcyDock 4 SSD system.

RodeoGeorge


----------



## Someone09

First of, thanks for your help.

As for the gently bending part, I already tried that. Kinda didn´t work, so I tried bending it (without the gently part) and almost broke the plastic thingy that holds the lock in place.

As for the cable routing, I don´t have anything installed up there. Funny thing though, I subscribed to the build log you linked, too. Just kinda didn´t put 1 and 1 together.
So, I guess I would have to go with 90° SATA power cables, too. But even so, it would be really hard to route the cable through the drive bays without cutting some extra space (like the guy in the build log did).
Might have step away from the SSD mounting plan.









EDIT: Just found this:
Angled SATA combo adapterl
I guess this should work without the need to cut extra holes.

And also...uhm...do I even need to remove those latches at all to mount the cover?


----------



## Kamikaze-X

Can I join the club?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikaze-X*
> 
> evening all, long time 650D owner, and I'm going down the road of a proper water cooling loop. Just in the process of getting the parts together.
> 
> This is my build as it is:


----------



## Spelio

Picked up a 800D for fairly cheap (I think at least) the other day. Moved my son's PC parts into the case, and wow, this thing is a monster. I didn't realize how big this case is until I actually saw it, and almost s**t a brick at first. I had his old PC in a CM 690 nVidia edition case, and thought that was big. Pffft, I could almost fit 2 of those into this. I LOVE this case though, and am blown away at the build quality of Corsair cases.









Please add me to the list! Pics below to prove I have one.












Just realized after editing that I never got a front shot... I hope the inside pictures show what case it is.

Specs:
Mobo: Asus Sabertooth P67
CPU: i5 3540 3.20 GHz
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo
Ram: 4GB of some HP brand
GPU: Evga GTX 570HD 1.2GB
HDD1: Intel 80 GB Sata 2 SSD
HDD2: WD 500 GB Black
PS: Corsair CX750M

Also on a side note, 90% of this build came from Craigslist. The only 3 things I did not get was the RAM, HDD2 and the processor which I already had.

And no pics of the other side, I ran out of zip ties and it's a mess


----------



## Levelog

Does anyone know if the 450D can fit an H105 in the front? I'm not sure if the tubes are long enough


----------



## imadorkx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Just finished my 450D build. Crappy cell phone pics, but it's all I have.


Holy molly. R9 295X4 in 450D case. So much power in 1 small case.


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*


Does anyone know if the 450D front grill will fit on the 750D? Or if someone has modded it?

Perhaps @CorsairGeorge could help me out?


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Does anyone know if the 450D front grill will fit on the 750D? Or if someone has modded it?
> 
> Perhaps @CorsairGeorge could help me out?


It will not fit. Not sure about modding.


----------



## FuriousPop

Hi All,

wondering if someone can help me.

Just got my 900D Case since i am looking to be doing my first water cooling build in this.
looking to put the following under water:
1x CPU
3x R9 290's

currently i have almost all of my items:
tubing
Fittings
GPU water blocks
CPU water block (on order)
XSPC pump + res combo
fan controller
2x XSPC RX480 rads

Question is - i want this machine to be super quiet, what would be the best option for 120mm fans in push+pull on the rads? so it will be a total of 16 fans (8 on each rad).
please advise me of what fan and model name/number if possible - currently i have been told the gentle typhhons and noctua however i have no idea "Which" ones exactly, or any other fans you can suggest.

Trying to achieve something that cannot be heard at all (if possible) or as near to it as possible whilst still getting reasonable temps.
your thoughts/suggestions please.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuriousPop*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> wondering if someone can help me.
> 
> Just got my 900D Case since i am looking to be doing my first water cooling build in this.
> looking to put the following under water:
> 1x CPU
> 3x R9 290's
> 
> currently i have almost all of my items:
> tubing
> Fittings
> GPU water blocks
> CPU water block (on order)
> XSPC pump + res combo
> fan controller
> 2x XSPC RX480 rads
> 
> Question is - i want this machine to be super quiet, what would be the best option for 120mm fans in push+pull on the rads? so it will be a total of 16 fans (8 on each rad).
> please advise me of what fan and model name/number if possible - currently i have been told the gentle typhhons and noctua however i have no idea "Which" ones exactly, or any other fans you can suggest.
> 
> Trying to achieve something that cannot be heard at all (if possible) or as near to it as possible whilst still getting reasonable temps.
> your thoughts/suggestions please.


Super quiet & good looking:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8401/fan-517/Noiseblocker_NB-Multiframe_M12-S2_120mmx25mm_Ultra_Silent_Fan_-_1250_RPM_-_19_dBA.html?tl=c15s60b160


----------



## FuriousPop

Thanks for that,
I'm still not 100% sure.

So far the suggestions i have been given are (and not in any particular order):

1. Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-S2 120mmx25mm Ultra Silent Fan - 1250 RPM - 19 dBA
2. Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition High Airflow 120mm Fan (CO-9050001-WW)
3. Noctua NF-P12 120mm x 25mm Fan - 54.3 CFM at 19 dBA
4. Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 1150 RPM (D1225C12B3AP-13)

all above taken from Frozen...
and i have been told AND read that the details from each company in relation to sound + CFM info should not be taken as 100% accurate.

Can anyone point me to some reviews that may put my mind at ease? i understand the whole reason i am going push+pull is to reduce the sound however i was under the impression that having 16x fans in the case would still make SOME noise at the very least. anyone got a dBA metre they can put next to their machine to read what noise lvl they have at what distance!??????

i know its going to be 1 of those 4 fans above - anyone know of you tube links to people who have done a 480 rad? i can always listen to it and make a judgement for myself on what i feel i can tolerate..

thanks again,


----------



## Doctor McNinja

What you're looking for, FuriousPop, is silentpcreview.com. The website is a pain the the arse to navigate (no search function or page index for the articles!) and updates aren't exactly a common occurrence but I've yet to find a website that's better at evaluating noise levels from components.

They do case fan roundups that test all the leading contenders (and this is the important bit) _in an anechoic chamber_. If memory serves, the chamber is rated at 11dBA. Here's the link to their most recent roundup - http://www.silentpcreview.com/Fan_Roundup_7


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

One can use a search engine, such as Google, to replace an site index by limiting the search to the site.


----------



## dubmoney

Oh man thats my biggest gripe with that website. However the data and info they give is extremely helpful.


----------



## Kissoa

Hi there,

I just got a new case, 900D.



i'm in love.

it's still empty


----------



## riesscar

Hello Obsidian Owners,

I have a 900D, and have been trying to remedy what I consider to be the unsightly aspect of the chassis' 5.25" bay device area. I cannot stand Corsair's decision to recess these bay devices, as opposed to having them sit flush with the rest of the front. I know that this is an issue that others have had, and I have seen things like stealth mods; however, I need to be able to see my devices. I made custom plates to address the issue of the side recesses:







What I would like to solve now is how how to get these devices to mount such that they sit flush with the top I/O cover, my custom plates and the bottom front plate.

My question:

Does anyone have suggestions on how I might extend the mounting holes on these devices in order to have them sit out farther once installed? I considered taking the dremel to the case mounting holes, but there isn't a lot of clearance and I'd rather not go this route if I can avoid it. I was thinking that some sort of custom mounting bracket, but the only thing along these lines that I can find are CaseLab flex bay mounts, which I do not think would be compatible.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

-Carson


----------



## VSG

I don't think they are fit in right. Here is a picture of how it was for me:



It may be the Aquaero that is causing this, try taking it out and refitting the rest.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riesscar*
> 
> ...My question:
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions on how I might extend the mounting holes on these devices in order to have them sit out farther once installed? I considered taking the dremel to the case mounting holes, but there isn't a lot of clearance and I'd rather not go this route if I can avoid it. I was thinking that some sort of custom mounting bracket, but the only thing along these lines that I can find are CaseLab flex bay mounts, which I do not think would be compatible.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> -Carson


I had one 5.25" device in my 650D I'm modding set slightly proud and another set slightly recessed. I had removed the tool free latches in favor of using good, old fashioned screws, using the five existing screw holes (four on one side, one on the other side), so all I had to do to get some adjustment was to take a round needle file to the holes to elongate them into short slots.


----------



## LTC

So, need your help! Considering getting a 450D to go all custom watercooling. How much clearance are there up top, and which radiators would you recommend for this case?

Would a RX360 fit up top? And a RX240 up front?

EDIT: Reading a little more through the thread, it seems like a no go







What about a 46mm rad, like the Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 360mm?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LTC*
> 
> So, need your help! Considering getting a 450D to go all custom watercooling. How much clearance are there up top, and which radiators would you recommend for this case?
> 
> Would a RX360 fit up top? And a RX240 up front?
> 
> EDIT: Reading a little more through the thread, it seems like a no go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about a 46mm rad, like the Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 360mm?


A 450D is not ideal really ideal for watercooling. A thick rad like an rx240 should fit in push pull upfront. On top, you need a thin rad just to do push or pull, there's barely any clearance there. There is no way you'll fit a thick rad with any fans on top.


----------



## LTC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> A 450D is not ideal really ideal for watercooling. A thick rad like an rx240 should fit in push pull upfront. On top, you need a thin rad just to do push or pull, there's barely any clearance there. There is no way you'll fit a thick rad with any fans on top.


Well that's a shame, even the 750D seems to struggle with a 60mm up top, even though it is a full tower case (Why Corsair, WHY!?). Also I'm not considering going push/pull as the temp difference is much smaller than going with a thicker rad


----------



## eNkrypt

I have the Corsair 650D - Would it be able to fit the XSPC EX280 Dimensions: 128 x 40 x 406mm (WxDxH) (46mm at ports) on the top without modding? This rad uses 2 x 140mm (4x with push/pull)

I currently am using a XSPC Raystorm 750 AX240 which has 128 x 40 x 406mm (WxDxH) (46mm at ports)

But the pump looks like it is dying on me and I want to switch to the EX280

Only problem is - I have the Rampage IV Black Edition and the Motherboard power plugs seem to be in a terrible spot! It's a TIGHT squeeze to get the power cables plugged in AND have my current radiator mounted to the top with the fans attached.

It seems that the 280 is a smaller height - Maybe that would make it easier? If it fits.


----------



## Cooknn

Has anyone installed an H100i in the Obsidian 450D? I currently have an H60 and it's tight at the back. I would prefer to install the H100i in the front, but just wanted to make sure it can be done.

[EDIT] If I install it on top wouldn't I want the airflow to be coming *in* from up there? I would then need to reverse the flow of my back fan so that it blows out as my front fans blow in as well...


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cooknn*
> 
> Has anyone installed an H100i in the Obsidian 450D? I currently have an H60 and it's tight at the back. I would prefer to install the H100i in the front, but just wanted to make sure it can be done.
> 
> [EDIT] If I install it on top wouldn't I want the airflow to be coming *in* from up there? I would then need to reverse the flow of my back fan so that it blows out as my front fans blow in as well...


Generally intake is best for the top. Back should be exhaust, but rest intake. I've got 7x intake 1x exhaust in my 750D


----------



## saky92

hi there buddy am a corsair 250d owner

specs:
Case: 250d
Mobo: asus p8z77-i deluxe
Cpu: i5 3570k standered 3.4ghz. (have kept this stock for lower power consumption but have a turbo boot set up to 4.4ghz
Cpu cooler: corsair h100i
Gpu: geforce gtx 770
Ram: 2400mhz ram g skill ares
Psu: Corsair AX Series AX860

thanks


----------



## eNkrypt

Still needing to know about the radiator if anyone knows: --v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eNkrypt*
> 
> I posted in the actual case thready and didn't get any response so I figured I would ask here for others that don't have the case may chime in.
> 
> I have the Corsair 650D - Would it be able to fit the XSPC EX280 Dimensions: 143 x 36 x 320 mm (WxDxH) (46mm at ports) on the top without modding? This rad uses 2 x 140mm (4x with push/pull)
> 
> I currently am using a XSPC Raystorm 750 AX240 which has 128 x 40 x 286mm (WxDxH) (46mm at ports)
> 
> But the pump looks like it is dying on me and I want to switch to the EX280
> 
> Only problem is - I have the Rampage IV Black Edition and the Motherboard power plugs seem to be in a terrible spot! It's a TIGHT squeeze to get the power cables plugged in AND have my current radiator mounted to the top with the fans attached.
> 
> It seems that the 280 is a smaller height - Maybe that would make it easier? If it fits.


----------



## Internet Swag

Why is the Obsidian series so expensive compared to the R series?


----------



## Imperatore

Getting another 550D. This time I am mounting the fans ever so slightly different. First I had H100i exhaust on top and rear 120mm exhaust. 2x front 120mm intake, and 1x 140mm as an exhaust (I think). This kept temperatures acceptable with the panels off.

After reading 1000's of conflicting debates on optimal pressure yada yada I have decided to try a positive setup with more intake. So intake shall be 2x 120mm front, 2x 140mm side. H100i as exhaust again and the rear. I am not bothering with bottoms fans.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imperatore*
> 
> Getting another 550D. This time I am mounting the fans ever so slightly different. First I had H100i exhaust on top and rear 120mm exhaust. 2x front 120mm intake, and 1x 140mm as an exhaust (I think). This kept temperatures acceptable with the panels off.
> 
> After reading 1000's of conflicting debates on optimal pressure yada yada I have decided to try a positive setup with more intake. So intake shall be 2x 120mm front, *2x 140mm side*. H100i as exhaust again and the rear. I am not bothering with bottoms fans.


Make sure that you have clearance for the GPU. I had to do 120mm fans on the side so that they wouldn't hit my GPUs. 140mm extended too far. This happened to someone else on the 550D Owners Club.

That case works optimally in positive pressure. I have tried both and saw up to a 5 degree difference between the 2.


----------



## Imperatore

Thanks. I am only running one GPU and I'm pretty sure there was loads of room when I had my 780 in my last build and an AF 140 fan on the side. I'm going to leave the covers on as well to see what difference it makes. Last time I had them all off.
Seems I spend a couple of hours building a PC then a week testing temperatures








I am also considering connecting the front two fans to the h100i so it can control those.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doctor McNinja*
> 
> The reason for removing them is this. It's an SSD mount from a company called ColdZero. In order to install it, you must first remove the retention clips first.


Woah, thanks for posting that Doctor McNinja. That's actually brilliant! Something I definitely want to go for myself.

BTW, if anyone from *Corsair* is reading this, when will case parts for the 450D be up on the site? I'd like the mod the side panel a bit but want to buy an extra one just in case I mess it up.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Doctor McNinja*
> 
> The reason for removing them is this. It's an SSD mount from a company called ColdZero. In order to install it, you must first remove the retention clips first.
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, thanks for posting that Doctor McNinja. That's actually brilliant! Something I definitely want to go for myself.
> 
> BTW, if anyone from *Corsair* is reading this, when will case parts for the 450D be up on the site? I'd like the mod the side panel a bit but want to buy an extra one just in case I mess it up.
Click to expand...

Go to the Corsair website and open a ticket asking if it would be possible to buy a spare case side or call their tech help to ask them.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Go to the Corsair website and open a ticket asking if it would be possible to buy a spare case side or call their tech help to ask them.


I'm sure they will have one for sale around $15US. They tend to have a lot more parts available that are not available on their website. Good luck!


----------



## braddyjr

Hello everyone.
What do you think about change my Cooler Master Cosmos II for a Corsair Obsidian 900D?
I'm looking for reviews to make the right desicion.
Thanks!


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braddyjr*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> What do you think about change my Cooler Master Cosmos II for a Corsair Obsidian 900D?
> I'm looking for reviews to make the right desicion.
> Thanks!


Keep in mind the 900D is HUGE. Are you sure a 750D wouldn't be more proper for you?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Keep in mind the 900D is HUGE. Are you sure a 750D wouldn't be more proper for you?


my 900D isn't big enough lol


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> my 900D isn't big enough lol


You may have the most crammed 900D I have ever seen and I couldn't be more jealous!


----------



## VSG

Lol I am with LaBestia here. The 900D got too small, really quick. I now have the biggest production case in the world and I am beginning to fill it up too!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Since, I will be changing my piss looking EK clear coolant, I will be adding another pump and res to separate the GPUs from the cpu and board. It all has to fit somehow


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braddyjr*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> What do you think about change my Cooler Master Cosmos II for a Corsair Obsidian 900D?
> I'm looking for reviews to make the right desicion.
> Thanks!


I did that change when the 900D came out. Cosmos II is a very nice case but its not meant for WC'ing.

If you need more raddage... choosing between the Cosmos II or the 900D - i'd choose the 900D.

Much easier case to work on.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braddyjr*
> 
> BTW, if anyone from *Corsair* is reading this, when will case parts for the 450D be up on the site? I'd like the mod the side panel a bit but want to buy an extra one just in case I mess it up.


You can submit a request at Corsair.force.com and let us know the part that you need for your 450D and we can probably process the sale manually for you since those spare parts are not available yet on our website. They should get uploaded soon though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braddyjr*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> What do you think about change my Cooler Master Cosmos II for a Corsair Obsidian 900D?
> I'm looking for reviews to make the right desicion.
> Thanks!


If you are going full custom water cooling, definitely the 900D. Lots of room inside the case to put your pump/s, res, etc..


----------



## soulwrath

Hey guys what do you recommend me to paint my 350D with?


----------



## Nilsom

My pc


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilsom*
> 
> My pc


Nice and clean.


----------



## zupernico

Upgrade my computer with trisli of 780 TI WF












































































































































































Hope you like!!!!


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zupernico*
> 
> Upgrade my computer with trisli of 780 TI WF
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like!!!!


Looks pretty freakin' sweet!







I really like the job on the acrylic! I really appreciate the work that goes into making the bends, and not wimping out and just putting in straight pieces with angle fittings everywhere.


----------



## Bloodbath

Nice rig dude really nice rig.


----------



## zupernico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Looks pretty freakin' sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the job on the acrylic! I really appreciate the work that goes into making the bends, and not wimping out and just putting in straight pieces with angle fittings everywhere.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Nice rig dude really nice rig.


Thanks for the comments about my red chili pepper







. Has many hours of bending rigid tube ....


----------



## riesscar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zupernico*
> 
> Thanks for the comments about my red chili pepper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Has many hours of bending rigid tube ....


Your effort was not in vain... Sweet build:thumb:


----------



## Someone09

Looking really good indeed.

Especially like the positioning of the pump.


----------



## Lonestar166

Totally awesome job, kudos to you.


----------



## riesscar

@zupernico,

What sort of SLI bridge is that? Is it a plexi cover that you made, or is it a product you ordered? I also noticed your 5.25" Bay cover has a little rectangular transparent part. Did you custom make that plate?

-Carson


----------



## zupernico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riesscar*
> 
> @zupernico,
> 
> What sort of SLI bridge is that? Is it a plexi cover that you made, or is it a product you ordered? I also noticed your 5.25" Bay cover has a little rectangular transparent part. Did you custom make that plate?
> 
> -Carson


The sli bridge are racords with rigid tube, i did this as the rest of the watercooling circuit . The Bay cover is customized by me too.

Thank you all for the comments


----------



## riesscar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zupernico*
> 
> The sli bridge are racords with rigid tube, i did this as the rest of the watercooling circuit . The Bay cover is customized by me too.
> 
> Thank you all for the comments


Amazing work... truly..


----------



## AcsiHUN

Hy that's my 900D


----------



## Someone09

Your mobo looks almost lost in there. In the same position here.
But looks very nice and very clean never the less.


----------



## VawrteX

Greetings, I'm looking at getting a 900D for my next setup. Just have a couple of questions before I take the plunge. I plan to sit 2x SSD's and 2xHDD in the case and I plan to pop the HDD's in the hot-swapable cage and have that sit underneath the 5.25 Bay Enclosure. My question is, can you stick one of the other HDD/SSD enclosures inside the 5.25" Bay? This will be where I plan to put my SSD's, if that's not possible, I'm interested in installing one of those plates I see a few people have (like AcsiHun and zupernico) around the side of their 5.25" Bay and I can just drill some holes to sit the 2x SSD's on top of that. Where would one obtain one of those plates?


----------



## FuriousPop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VawrteX*
> 
> Greetings, I'm looking at getting a 900D for my next setup. Just have a couple of questions before I take the plunge. I plan to sit 2x SSD's and 2xHDD in the case and I plan to pop the HDD's in the hot-swapable cage and have that sit underneath the 5.25 Bay Enclosure. My question is, can you stick one of the other HDD/SSD enclosures inside the 5.25" Bay? This will be where I plan to put my SSD's, if that's not possible, I'm interested in installing one of those plates I see a few people have (like AcsiHun and zupernico) around the side of their 5.25" Bay and I can just drill some holes to sit the 2x SSD's on top of that. Where would one obtain one of those plates?


yep you sure can!

i just finished moving mine (think it was originally in the most bottom spot of the case behind 1st fan) took it out and placed it into the spot behind the 2nd front fan. Im counting the fans from bottom to top. Bottom being number 1. it can even be moved to the 3rd fan slot as well.

you will see 4 black screws (like chunky thumb ones u can turn with your fingers) behind the back plate (opposite the window side, where underneath the motherboard will sit).

Takes a little bit of fiddling around but eventually you can do it (i have larger fingers than normal so getting into tight spaces is a pain).

can post some pics up when i get home but they were taken with my crappy phone, quality aint the best.

ahh i missed that second part.... problem you will have is the hot swap bay is only 3 slots, not 4. so u might have to give up a HDD and place into another bay.


----------



## FuriousPop

AcsiHUN

can i ask what rad u got at the bottom?

When i measured my RX480 it looks as though it might just touch that bottom fan..... how did u get it to fit?

Also where is your res!???

i am doing a very similar setup and hopefully this weekend i'll be done but im short 8 fanes for my top rad.

Are those SP120 Quiets or High performance? and what RPM u running them at? loud or nothing to hear?


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuriousPop*
> 
> AcsiHUN
> 
> can i ask what rad u got at the bottom?
> 
> *When i measured my RX480 it looks as though it might just touch that bottom fan*..... how did u get it to fit?
> 
> Also where is your res!???
> 
> i am doing a very similar setup and hopefully this weekend i'll be done but im short 8 fanes for my top rad.
> 
> Are those SP120 Quiets or High performance? and what RPM u running them at? loud or nothing to hear?


You need to take the bottom front fan out, to fit a 480 down on the bottom chamber.


----------



## VawrteX

Thanks for the reply, sure pics are cool. Just a little uncertain as when you said:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuriousPop*
> ..took it out and placed it into the spot behind the 2nd front fan.


It sounds like you moved it under the 5.25" enclosure rather than inside the enclosure itself. Sorry if my original question wasn't clear.


----------



## siffonen

Here is mine, just need to do wiring and then its ready. Didnt have proper tools for acrylic bendin so i am not 100% happy but its good enough.
First i had two rads but after leaking fitting and no place near to buy a new one, i had to remove it. Its also a much cleaner behind mb tray thanks to fewer tubing.


----------



## wa3pnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VawrteX*
> 
> . My question is, can you stick one of the other HDD/SSD enclosures inside the 5.25" Bay?


You might want to look at the IcyDock. I first used a 4-SSD in my 900D build, and just went to the 6-SSD unit that provides 6 hot swapable 2.5" SSD bays in one 5.25" bay. Works like a champ.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817994147

RodeoGeorge


----------



## FuriousPop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VawrteX*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, sure pics are cool. Just a little uncertain as when you said:
> It sounds like you moved it under the 5.25" enclosure rather than inside the enclosure itself. Sorry if my original question wasn't clear.


correct. dont think you can move it into the 5.25 bay i cant see where it would be mounted/screwed to.....


----------



## VawrteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wa3pnt*
> 
> You might want to look at the IcyDock. I first used a 4-SSD in my 900D build, and just went to the 6-SSD unit that provides 6 hot swapable 2.5" SSD bays in one 5.25" bay. Works like a champ.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817994147
> 
> RodeoGeorge


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuriousPop*
> 
> correct. dont think you can move it into the 5.25 bay i cant see where it would be mounted/screwed to.....


Thanks for the responses. Very cool idea with the IcyDock, and very tempting for future storage needs. I'll look at that, but I will try and learn how to make one of those covers that people are doing and give that a shot. But still a very cool case I plan to use. I might do a build log on it once I get everything done.


----------



## Ksireaper

900D just arrived. Can i join the club?

Full build will include the following:

Components:
i7-4970k
16BG Gskill Sniper 2133 ram.
2 x EVGA GTX 780 SC
Maximus VII Hero Z97
Crucial M100 512GB ssd.

Watercooling:

2 x EX480 Rads
Photon 270/D5 vario combo
Raystorm Cpu block
XSPC GPU Waterblocks
Acrylic tubing


----------



## Alvarez

Hello everyone,

I ordered a 900D today but i have a question regarding the transportation. Can we mod the case and add wheels ?


----------



## VSG

Yup, as long as you don't mind using a drill. The feet as they are currently slant at an angle so you can either drill into them and offset the wheel base (if applicable) or cut them off and drill into the case itself.


----------



## Alvarez

Do you think it will be strong enough to use current legs for drilling ? I dont have the case yet but i assume legs are plastics (part of the cover judging from screenshots and videos i ve seen)


----------



## VSG

The feet were rubber from what I recall. I had handles and wheels ready to go and then got an entire case swap done at the last minute. I no longer have the 900D.


----------



## Alvarez

Understood, thanks for the help. Meanwhile i found spareparts of my IKEA furniture, enough to make a base for 900D


----------



## VSG

A small base with wheels will be best- more sturdy support + no case specificity either!


----------



## FuriousPop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ksireaper*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 900D just arrived. Can i join the club?
> 
> Full build will include the following:
> 
> Components:
> i7-4970k
> 16BG Gskill Sniper 2133 ram.
> 2 x EVGA GTX 780 SC
> Maximus VII Hero Z97
> Crucial M100 512GB ssd.
> 
> Watercooling:
> 
> 2 x EX480 Rads
> Photon 270/D5 vario combo
> Raystorm Cpu block
> XSPC GPU Waterblocks
> Acrylic tubing


 - very similar to what i have got!

Just finished putting in my top rad with Push and pull - boy that was a pain. motherboard is in however i am struggling as to how im going to mount the Res/pump combo.

Please let me know how exactly your mounting this?

had a little play with mine and realised it cannot be screwed in unless i start drilling holes in the case iteself in order to screw the res into the case securely. was going to put cable ties around it to hold if just next to the motherboard.....


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> A small base with wheels will be best- more sturdy support + no case specificity either!


Yeah definitely agree there. You'd be able to use it again for other projects.


----------



## FuriousPop

Hi All,

Just wanted to ask others as well - if you can post a pic of your 900D and also if you managed to mount/put in a XSPC D5 Photon 270 Reservoir/Pump Combo into the case?

i am currently looking at putting mine in but after 30 mins of looking around i was stumped.

I currently have my top rad with push & pull fans plus my mobo in and PSU in.

Hot swap bay is underneath the 5.25 bay and the bottom is empty (another 480 with push + pull going in there also).

also i would like to avoid drilling holes into my case - only if its a last resort. but wanted to view what others have done. if you can link me to others in this thread, that would be great!

thanks in advanced,


----------



## Lotso

Finish My build, Check it out and tell me what you guys think.
Watercooled 250d
"little D"






Complete build log here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1503222/corsair-250d-build-little-d


----------



## Alvarez

Guys i got a weird question, im expecting the delivery of 900d to the shop today and i have two possibilites of transport the case. I will either take a bus or hail a cab from my place to the shop then back to my place. Do you know dimensions of the 900D box ?


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> Guys i got a weird question, im expecting the delivery of 900d to the shop today and i have two possibilites of transport the case. I will either take a bus or hail a cab from my place to the shop then back to my place. Do you know dimensions of the 900D box ?


Don't know the dimensions of the box but I sure know it's gonna be a pain in the arse and extremely awkward to take on a bus. Get a cab or use Uber/Lyft car if available in your area.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

You will have a challenge on your hands even using a cab; forget using a bus! The box (according to Amazon) is 29.7 x 14.2 x 31.5 inches and shipping weight is a bit over 50 lb. I would call the cab company first to make sure they can accommodate a box that large, then take a bus to the store and call for a cab after you get there and take possession of the case. You may need to rent a larger vehicle to get the case home or hire a courier.


----------



## Alvarez

Thanks for the responses gents, i will arrange something else then, case should arrive tomorrow, i hope it wont gone missing like my GTX780ti


----------



## FuriousPop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotso*
> 
> Finish My build, Check it out and tell me what you guys think.
> Watercooled 250d
> "little D"
> 
> 
> 
> Complete build log here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1503222/corsair-250d-build-little-d


Nice!









just quickly wanted to ask - with your XSPC GPU waterblock - where do the LED's go? im scratching my head as to where they fit since right underneath the tube's theres holes but they dont feel sturdy enough to hold the LED's in place....


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> Thanks for the responses gents, i will arrange something else then, case should arrive tomorrow, i hope it wont gone missing like my GTX780ti


You can go test drive a truck and just happen to see it it would work to haul your case haha


----------



## Alvarez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> You can go test drive a truck and just happen to see it it would work to haul your case haha


haha, i was crazy enough to move refrigerator unit by bus once, i could to the same with the case but they are controlling buses now i will probably have a penalty lol


----------



## Lotso

Hi furious....the block cover has two holes made for the led and it is a tight fit so they won't fall out.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

O M G found an amazing white 450D mod.....























http://ggflan.com/corsair-white-450d/


----------



## Alvarez

Wow white looks freaking good. I am thinking to paint my 900d now lol


----------



## JAM3S121

450d easily fit AX360's? or atleast one ax360+240?


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> O M G found an amazing white 450D mod.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ggflan.com/corsair-white-450d/


Nice.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Anybody happen to have a side shot of a gutted 900D?








I need one for some planning but can't find one online with all the HDD bays removed and the bottom side panel open


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith*
> 
> Anybody happen to have a side shot of a gutted 900D?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need one for some planning but can't find one online with all the HDD bays removed and the bottom side panel open


Try here.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith*
> 
> Anybody happen to have a side shot of a gutted 900D?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need one for some planning but can't find one online with all the HDD bays removed and the bottom side panel open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try here.
Click to expand...

Yay! Exactly what I was looking for. Time to print em pics so I can finally finish my planning.

+rep for the help


----------



## Kyronn94

Just got my 250D today!









With a bit of difficulty I did manage to get the H100i installed properly.
Dropped my max Prime95 blend temps by just over 20C from my D14 in my node!
If you think that is too big of a drop, that was a CRAMPED system, with very low speed fans.





Really pleased with it, glad to have a computer with breathing room again - no offence to the node, still a great case.
My front USB ports are upside down though.

The eventual plan is put a G10 on the GPU, with the radiator in the front, with a new GPU.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Alvarez

Got my 900D yesterday, got it by car but man, it is freaking heavy, my back is killing me since yesterday. I installed the rig today but my crappy giga z77 board gave me headaches, so i had to tilt the case and relocate it numerous times.

And how do tighten those thumbscrews for GPUSs ? I have Classy 780ti and it was complete nightmare, is there any tool apart from the one which came with case ?

900D is awesome case btw, it has flaws but awesome case, i never had so much space to work with, apart from the weight it was piece of cake to install the system


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Almost need a permit to transport a 900d!


----------



## Nada190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> Got my 900D yesterday, got it by car but man, it is freaking heavy, my back is killing me since yesterday. I installed the rig today but my crappy giga z77 board gave me headaches, so i had to tilt the case and relocate it numerous times.
> 
> And how do tighten those thumbscrews for GPUSs ? I have Classy 780ti and it was complete nightmare, is there any tool apart from the one which came with case ?
> 
> 900D is awesome case btw, it has flaws but awesome case, i never had so much space to work with, apart from the weight it was piece of cake to install the system


Not fun trying to put the screws in for the pci slot covers, I remember I spent 1 hr getting my gpu in correctly, you just have to fiddle around in there or get someone with small hands to do it for you.


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nada190*
> 
> Not fun trying to put the screws in for the pci slot covers, I remember I spent 1 hr getting my gpu in correctly, you just have to fiddle around in there or get someone with small hands to do it for you.


I haven't done my build yet, and i dread the thought of putting in my three 780 ti cards. I am 6'5 with huge mitts, so I guess it's gonna be a challenge!


----------



## Nada190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> I haven't done my build yet, and i dread the thought of putting in my three 780 ti cards. I am 6'5 with huge mitts, so I guess it's gonna be a challenge!


DAMN: 3 780ti
DAMN: 6'5, I have to look up to talk you to
Good luck with those screws and gpu's!


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nada190*
> 
> DAMN: 3 780ti
> DAMN: 6'5, I have to look up to talk you to
> Good luck with those screws and gpu's!


Thanks.


----------



## Alvarez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nada190*
> 
> Not fun trying to put the screws in for the pci slot covers, I remember I spent 1 hr getting my gpu in correctly, you just have to fiddle around in there or get someone with small hands to do it for you.


Currently my classy is on x8 slot since massive DH14 just complicates things more just over x16 slot.. I found 90 rotary screwdrivers online, might grab one one future but the thing is even you got the driver positioned putting the screw on right spot is like sending space shuttle to moon.


----------



## Conditioned

I´m about an inch or two from ordering the 550d because it looks awesome and seems to be one of the more quiet cases. The only thing I´m a bit concerned about is if the swiftech h220x will fit into the top without modding? In the specs it says it has room in the top for 2x 120/140mm so I guess there´s not going to be an issue?

Also, since this is my first non-air rig, how do you cool ram? Just ~ have an intake at the front, out in the back where the cpu is or do I need something special to blow on the ram sticks?

Thanks in advance for answer.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Hi!

I will soon be getting a AsRock Z87 Formula which is a E-Atx.

Will it fit my current 650D without modding?


----------



## Sprkd1

Few days ago, I noticed a rattling sound coming from my 650D. Turns out it is the front fan but it only rattles if the fan controller is at max speed and the front dust filter is attached. If I remove the dust filter but leave the fan controller on max speed, the noise is gone. If I leave the dust filter on but reduce the fan speed on the controller, the noise is gone. Basically, the noise only happens when the dust filter is attached and the fan controller speed is set to max.

Any ideas?

Secondly, what if I want to replace the front 200 mm fan and the rear 120 mm fan? I have and use a H100 with AP-15 fans up top which works great. Low noise is high priority but not at the sacrifice of significant cooling performance. I don't want to do any mods so please keep that in mind.


----------



## AK-47

Ordered a 750D yesterday.
2 questions
Can I mount the HDD cage on the bottom of the optical drive cage.
Do air filters exist for the bottom front area?
Dunno why corsair would not include fans for that area.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nada190*
> 
> Not fun trying to put the screws in for the pci slot covers, I remember I spent 1 hr getting my gpu in correctly, you just have to fiddle around in there or get someone with small hands to do it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently my classy is on x8 slot since massive DH14 just complicates things more just over x16 slot.. I found 90 rotary screwdrivers online, might grab one one future but the thing is even you got the driver positioned putting the screw on right spot is like sending space shuttle to moon.
Click to expand...

Powered screwdrivers would be a bad idea. It would be too easy to cross thread and/or strip a screw with one. You would have to start the screw manually, then it's only a few more turns to finish driving in the screw. I'm a firm believer in using power tools whenever possible (I'm worse than Tim the Toolman Taylor when it comes to more power!) but I would never use one to install computer components.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I will soon be getting a AsRock Z87 Formula which is a E-Atx.
> 
> Will it fit my current 650D without modding?


Probably. I checked it out on NewEgg and, while NeweEgg didn't list the dimensions of the board (odd, that), based on the mounting holes, it appears to be about the same size as my Asus P9X79 WS and it will fit into my 650D. It will just be a bit more crowded in there than with a standard ATX.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> Few days ago, I noticed a rattling sound coming from my 650D. Turns out it is the front fan but it only rattles if the fan controller is at max speed and the front dust filter is attached. If I remove the dust filter but leave the fan controller on max speed, the noise is gone. If I leave the dust filter on but reduce the fan speed on the controller, the noise is gone. Basically, the noise only happens when the dust filter is attached and the fan controller speed is set to max.
> 
> Any ideas?...


First, check to see if it is the fan or the filter that is rattling. With the filter installed and the front fan running full blast, lightly press your fingers against the front of the filter to see if the noise goes away or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> ...Secondly, what if I want to replace the front 200 mm fan and the rear 120 mm fan? I have and use a H100 with AP-15 fans up top which works great. Low noise is high priority but not at the sacrifice of significant cooling performance. I don't want to do any mods so please keep that in mind.


The rear fan location should be take any 120mm fan you want to put in (if you wanted to be a purist and keep the case as much Corsair as possible, put an AF120 in there). However, you are pretty much stuck with the stock 200mm front fan if you aren't willing or able to modify the case any (I wouldn't blame you for not wanting to modify the case since you would have to completely tear down your rig to do so and it would be very time consuming). You could put in a thicker 200mm fan without cutting up sheet metal but you would have to remove the front two HDD cages and relocate one to the alternate location, leaving you with room for only three HDDs unless you also got a HDD cage designed to go into the 5.25" cage; that will give you three or four more HDD slots but will take up three 5.25" bays. Keep in mind that you can stick a SSD just about anywhere just by using Velcro tape.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Probably. I checked it out on NewEgg and, while NeweEgg didn't list the dimensions of the board (odd, that), based on the mounting holes, it appears to be about the same size as my Asus P9X79 WS and it will fit into my 650D. It will just be a bit more crowded in there than with a standard ATX.


Okay, Thanks!

Hope that it will be a worth upgrade from my Asus Z87 Hero. Which often crach during bf4.


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> O M G found an amazing white 450D mod.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ggflan.com/corsair-white-450d/


450d mod...!! new ..


----------



## Sprkd1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> First, check to see if it is the fan or the filter that is rattling. With the filter installed and the front fan running full blast, lightly press your fingers against the front of the filter to see if the noise goes away or not.
> The rear fan location should be take any 120mm fan you want to put in (if you wanted to be a purist and keep the case as much Corsair as possible, put an AF120 in there). However, you are pretty much stuck with the stock 200mm front fan if you aren't willing or able to modify the case any (I wouldn't blame you for not wanting to modify the case since you would have to completely tear down your rig to do so and it would be very time consuming). You could put in a thicker 200mm fan without cutting up sheet metal but you would have to remove the front two HDD cages and relocate one to the alternate location, leaving you with room for only three HDDs unless you also got a HDD cage designed to go into the 5.25" cage; that will give you three or four more HDD slots but will take up three 5.25" bays. Keep in mind that you can stick a SSD just about anywhere just by using Velcro tape.


Pretty sure it is the fan. If I press down on the filter, no changes are apparent.

By the way, I had my computer on for about 3-4 days straight when the noise started to happen. Yesterday night I turned it off and this morning I turned it back on. Well the noise is gone even with the fan at max speed with the filter on. No clue what's happening. Maybe the fan needed a rest.


----------



## Soldier212

Any of you guys tried push/pull with h100i in the 550d case yet ? hero vii board? im goner try this weekend, 2 140mm fans in the 140 holes on top case will grills 140mm in the 140 holes and 120 fans on the rad in there 120mm holes inside the case?

so: fan grills then 140mm then dust filter then case the rad then 120mm?? or should I stick to all 120mm fans? direction of fans will be blowing into case


----------



## robmcrock

Can I get added to the club guys, just picked up my 450D today and I'm really impressed. Was tossing up if I should get the c70, but I'm happy with my decision.


----------



## adriankiller

Spec : i7 3770K oc 5.0 Ghz - Gigabyte UP7 z77 - MSI GTX 580 TF II - oc 1015-2030-2200Mhz - Avexir Core 4x4GB 1600Mhz oc 1866Mhz - Be Quiet Dark power P8 1000W -2x Segate 7.12 1TB + Samsung 840PRO 128GB 820/1200 MB/s


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriankiller*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spec : i7 3770K oc 5.0 Ghz - Gigabyte UP7 z77 - MSI GTX 580 TF II - oc 1015-2030-2200Mhz - Avexir Core 4x4GB 1600Mhz oc 1866Mhz - Be Quiet Dark power P8 1000W -2x Segate 7.12 1TB + Samsung 840PRO 128GB 820/1200 MB/s


Classic! I'll always be a fan of the 800D. Amazing build sir


----------



## VSG

Same, the 800D is such a classic. I really hope to be able to work in one someday.


----------



## ozzy1925

i want my 900d to be portable ,is there anyone able to make wheels for 900d or something like that?


----------



## VSG

You can drill wheels into it by either keeping the rubber feet and drilling at an angle or cutting off the rubber feet and screwing in a flat top wheel.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

IIRC there's about 107mm of space between the top of a mobo and the top of the case in a 900D, so a 60mm rad in push pull just barely overhangs the top of the board. Is that correct?

Can anyone tell me what is the amount of offset - the space in mms between an overhanging rad and the mobo in a 900D? Is fitting a 60mm rad in push pull up top an issue with some boards or with taller ram or whatnot? Or is it possible to fit an 85mm thick monsta up top in push pull? Has anyone done that?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> IIRC there's about 107mm of space between the top of a mobo and the top of the case in a 900D, so a 60mm rad in push pull just barely overhangs the top of the board. Is that correct?
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is the amount of offset - the space in mms between an overhanging rad and the mobo in a 900D? Is fitting a 60mm rad in push pull up top an issue with some boards or with taller ram or whatnot? Or is it possible to fit an 85mm thick monsta up top in push pull? Has anyone done that?


I have a Monsta rad on the top of my 900D it is a tight fit but it can be done with a 60mm in push pull as it is a little smaller than the monsta with just push


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You can drill wheels into it by either keeping the rubber feet and drilling at an angle or cutting off the rubber feet and screwing in a flat top wheel.


thanks ,do you know any ready to fit kits?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks ,do you know any ready to fit kits?


No, sorry.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Same, the 800D is such a classic. I really hope to be able to work in one someday.


I looked around and I never knew they weren't selling them anymore. Huh.

Such a pity that you rarely see the case anymore


----------



## MURDoctrine

Yep I'm holding onto mine for as long as I can just because of that. It is still my favorite case to date. I love my 900d but the 800d was built SOOO much better.


----------



## FuriousPop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I have a Monsta rad on the top of my 900D it is a tight fit but it can be done with a 60mm in push pull as it is a little smaller than the monsta with just push


can i ask what parts you have going to what? eg: res->pump->CPU->GPU->rad->res or something along those lines...

I am currently putting all mine in as was thinking something like this:
Res/pump combo-> additional pump-> bottom rad -> 3x GPU blocks -> CPU -> top rad -> back to res/pump combo


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuriousPop*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I have a Monsta rad on the top of my 900D it is a tight fit but it can be done with a 60mm in push pull as it is a little smaller than the monsta with just push
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i ask what parts you have going to what? eg: res->pump->CPU->GPU->rad->res or something along those lines...
> 
> I am currently putting all mine in as was thinking something like this:
> Res/pump combo-> additional pump-> bottom rad -> 3x GPU blocks -> CPU -> top rad -> back to res/pump combo
Click to expand...

RES>PUMP>TOP RAD>CPU>GPUx3>BOTTOM RAD>PUMP>back to res


----------



## Cooknn

Here's an updated photo of my 450D with new Asus Sabertooth Z97 Mark 2 and Corsair H100i. The (semi) white theme was inspired by somebody in this thread, but I can't find the OP and pic







Looking forward to a second 780 Ti when prices come down a bit!


----------



## FuriousPop

currently doing my head in with my water cooling building..

I have a XSPC res/pump combo 270/D5 already mounted in my 900D case - but am struggling to get my additional EK D5 pump installed somewhere.

Bottom has a RX480 in push+pull.
Top has a RX480 in push+pull.
hot swap bay will go just above the bottom rad

so i am running out of space...

i have a photo in my profile showing how its starting to look.

someone (if possible) can send me a pic of where they have their 2x pumps in a 900D case??????

i was looking to install it just behind the bottom rad - unfortunately this is no screw holes to screw in the additional pump and i want to avoid putting holes in my case - eg; for the res/pump i bought a aluminum sheet and used the extended motherboard holes as a place to screw it into.

thanks in advanced,


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuriousPop*
> 
> currently doing my head in with my water cooling building..
> 
> I have a XSPC res/pump combo 270/D5 already mounted in my 900D case - but am struggling to get my additional EK D5 pump installed somewhere.
> 
> Bottom has a RX480 in push+pull.
> Top has a RX480 in push+pull.
> hot swap bay will go just above the bottom rad
> 
> so i am running out of space...
> 
> i have a photo in my profile showing how its starting to look.
> 
> someone (if possible) can send me a pic of where they have their 2x pumps in a 900D case??????
> 
> i was looking to install it just behind the bottom rad - unfortunately this is no screw holes to screw in the additional pump and i want to avoid putting holes in my case - eg; for the res/pump i bought a aluminum sheet and used the extended motherboard holes as a place to screw it into.
> 
> thanks in advanced,


Industrial Strength Velcro will secure your pump wherever you want to put it and provide a measure of decoupling of pump vibrations from the case. Seriously. You can mount a TV to the wall with Industrial Strength Velcro. I have my Photon 270 D5 Combo mounted to the reservoir bracket in my case with the stuff.


----------



## FuriousPop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Industrial Strength Velcro will secure your pump wherever you want to put it and provide a measure of decoupling of pump vibrations from the case. Seriously. You can mount a TV to the wall with Industrial Strength Velcro. I have my Photon 270 D5 Combo mounted to the reservoir bracket in my case with the stuff.


would it still make any vibrations / noise with the Velcro?

am trying to avoid as much sound as possible coming from this fridge i am building!


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> No, sorry.


i checked old posts and find this on ppcs.
1 on the middle .
Or 1 on the front and 1 on the back of the case
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_133&products_id=32068

or 1 of this enough to handle 900d almost same size
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_133&products_id=29653
what you think these will work?


----------



## VSG

I had considered those when I had the 900D. The issue is that the stock feet are angled so the Lian Li one won't work unless you cut them off and flat out the bottom of the case. The first option is pretty terrible, I saw it in person and it can barely hold an OEM case FROM HP or Dell before shaking all over the place.


----------



## dgraham1284

For anyone who is interested. Top picture is latest and greatest.









Working on this now. This was my first run. Not being used.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I had considered those when I had the 900D. The issue is that the stock feet are angled so the Lian Li one won't work unless you cut them off and flat out the bottom of the case. The first option is pretty terrible, I saw it in person and it can barely hold an OEM case FROM HP or Dell before shaking all over the place.


i think i will make a custom platform alittle bigger than lian li


----------



## FuriousPop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgraham1284*
> 
> For anyone who is interested. Top picture is latest and greatest.
> 
> Working on this now. This was my first run. Not being used.


questions questions please:

1. where is the other tube going to and from in the TOP rad - all i can see is the rad to the CPU - i am assuming its at the back of the case - top rad to res???
2. what mobo is that?
3. is the top rad in push + pull?
3a) if yes - top rad in push + pull - how much space is left between the mobo and top fan?
3b) does the mobo heatsink/waterblock (on chipset) give enough space for a push + pull config or only push OR pull config?

thanks in advanced.


----------



## dgraham1284

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuriousPop*
> 
> questions questions please:
> 
> 1. where is the other tube going to and from in the TOP rad - all i can see is the rad to the CPU - i am assuming its at the back of the case - top rad to res???
> 2. what mobo is that?
> 3. is the top rad in push + pull?
> 3a) if yes - top rad in push + pull - how much space is left between the mobo and top fan?
> 3b) does the mobo heatsink/waterblock (on chipset) give enough space for a push + pull config or only push OR pull config?
> 
> thanks in advanced.


1) It's a crossflow rad. Didn't realize it when I bought it. Was in a hurry. It goes from the rad to the Res inlet.

2) Asus Maximus VI formula.

3) No. push. But you wouldn't be able to do push pull because of the large VRM cooler. 25+25+30= 80. No good.

I am picking up the alphacool nexxxos UT60 and alphacool nexxxos xt45. Bitspower DDC Acrylic DDC Pump Top and Bitspower res mod. This week.


----------



## Nada190

Hey guys, will a UT60 480mm + XT45 360mm cool a 4770K and 780TI at stock speeds well? I'm only going to overclock when I need to, probably in a few years.

I'm using Cooler Master Jetflo fans with tape to seal the gaps.

Right now I have the UT60 cooling just my CPU and the GPU dumping heat into my case brings my CPU temps up so I decided to water cool it too.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nada190*
> 
> Hey guys, will a UT60 480mm + XT45 360mm cool a 4770K and 780TI at stock speeds well? I'm only going to overclock when I need to, probably in a few years.
> 
> I'm using Cooler Master Jetflo fans with tape to seal the gaps.
> 
> Right now I have the UT60 cooling just my CPU and the GPU dumping heat into my case brings my CPU temps up so I decided to water cool it too.


yes they are enough


----------



## Ironsmack

@dgraham1284

How come the fans on your top rad has 1 blowing through inside the case and 1 blowing out?


----------



## dgraham1284

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> @dgraham1284
> 
> How come the fans on your top rad has 1 blowing through inside the case and 1 blowing out?


Didn't notice it till I took those pictures. In the first picture it is fixed.


----------



## ctguy1955

I have my new WC system doing its 24 hour test for leaks on my table, but I just realized that I may
have to totally rethink how Im going to hook up the res/pump as I cant install it on the back case
cover. My 650D case has tons of room in the bottom front for a new 200mm Rad and another
fan, but in order to get the res/pump in, Im going to have to move all of the Hard drives over
to the right and move all of the power cables for the 2 GPU's way up and to the right.

No room to fit the Res/Pump on the front left side, as there is not much space. I dont want
to move the Res/pump to the back outside, but I guess that could be an option.

I hope I can move the drive bay tray over to the right and see what happens.

Any thoughts or advice would be very much appreicated.

I wonder if all the hard drives could be moved up into the empty space under
the DVD player ????


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgraham1284*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> @dgraham1284
> 
> How come the fans on your top rad has 1 blowing through inside the case and 1 blowing out?
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't notice it till I took those pictures. In the first picture it is fixed.
Click to expand...

It's nice to know I'm not the only one who does that.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> It's nice to know I'm not the only one who does that.


Haha you are definetely not alone. When I set up my old rig back on air and reinstalled my prolimatech heatsink I accidently had both fans as intake on it. I saw its temperatures and I was like *** is going on.


----------



## ctguy1955

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Haha you are definetely not alone. When I set up my old rig back on air and reinstalled my prolimatech heatsink I accidently had both fans as intake on it. I saw its temperatures and I was like *** is going on.


My 650D case has a 200mm fan on top of the RAD blowing out. Then I have the RAD, and then two fans under the Rad blowing up. Its a push pull config. When I took the
photo, one of the fans was not running at all, and I found out I did not have it plugged in, so I fixed it and then started to OC my rig.
Good thing I noticed in the photo as my temps would have been way up with only one fan running.

I just ran my new WC system on a test bench for a lot of hours, and will be going to bed soon, so decided to turn it off for the night.
I will install most of the system tomorrow and take the GPU's out and then test with the MB being cooled as well. Keep my fingers
crossed !!! I hope to be able to hit 4.9 or so once I get everything set up and running and the bios set up nice.



My mem is 2400, but I was taught to start out low and slow and work my way up.


----------



## _REAPER_




----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


Very very nice.


----------



## HothTron

Wanting to see some air cooled 250D setups for ideas but i'm not finding a single one


----------



## Nada190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Wanting to see some air cooled 250D setups for ideas but i'm not finding a single one


http://pcpartpicker.com/b/4NQV3C
http://pcpartpicker.com/b/H6vKHx
http://pcpartpicker.com/b/sRjXsY
http://pcpartpicker.com/b/v9bv6h
http://pcpartpicker.com/b/TZt6Mp

Found all the ones that didn't use the stock cooler for you.


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nada190*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/b/4NQV3C
> http://pcpartpicker.com/b/H6vKHx
> http://pcpartpicker.com/b/sRjXsY
> http://pcpartpicker.com/b/v9bv6h
> http://pcpartpicker.com/b/TZt6Mp
> 
> Found all the ones that didn't use the stock cooler for you.


Coolio, that's a good start. Im gonna pass on Noctura's though, just so butt ugly


----------



## WiLd FyeR

For the 450D, how much room is there between the mobo and top of the case. Want to know before I buy the case and radiators.


----------



## Cooknn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> For the 450D, how much room is there between the mobo and top of the case. Want to know before I buy the case and radiators.


The best I can tell it's just under 3-inches. It's pretty tight with my radiator and fans up there. Here's a picture.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cooknn*
> 
> The best I can tell it's just under 3-inches. It's pretty tight with my radiator and fans up there. Here's a picture.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


REP+







Thank you. So that's about 70mm at least.

That is already looking tight in there with a H100i and fans.


----------



## DonDizzurp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Coolio, that's a good start. Im gonna pass on Noctura's though, just so butt ugly


I think I'm going to steal your avatar.


----------



## Cooknn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonDizzurp*
> 
> I think I'm going to steal your avatar.


That is a damn cool avatar. I'll take one in white


----------



## Kamikaze-X

Finally went full custom water cooling in my 650D.

Will be making a midplate to cover the psu and pump, and i'm thinking about covering the side of the 5.25" bays too.

hope you like!


----------



## Ironsmack

^^Are those barrow fittings?


----------



## GringoKillah1

Guys i need help.








Anybody know, HDD cage from 650D will fit onto HDD cage of 450D? Seems like its are the same.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GringoKillah1*
> 
> Guys i need help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know, HDD cage from 650D will fit onto HDD cage of 450D? Seems like its are the same.


Not sure what you are asking so I'll try to cover as many bases as possible. The cage and trays from a 650D will fit in the 450D. They are not available from Corsair under 650D, however. The cage from a Corsair 600T will also fit and that is available from the Corsair store. The trays are not included with the cage. The trays from the 600T will also fit but are overpriced. The 300R has the same, identical tray and is available for much less from the Corsair store. From what I've read, the Corsair store will not ship overseas so you would need to use a freight forwarding service.

If you are just looking for replacement trays, I suggest getting a few extra ones so you won't need to go through the hassle of getting them again should another one break down the road. They seem to be reasonably well made but plastic will not last forever.

If you are wanting to add a second cage to the case, I strongly recommend hanging it from the 5.25" cage instead of attaching it to the top of the existing HDD cage. The existing cage is fastened only at the bottom by two plastic flanges and a couple of small sheet metal screws threaded into the plastic. It's strong enough for one cage full of HDDs but adding a second one on top without any support on top could be too much unsupported weight for the plastic to hold when moving the case. The 5.25" cage has the flanges underneath for a cage to slide into and a tab for a thumbscrew to lock into. If there is any play when sliding the cage under the 5.25" cage, I would suggest bending the flanges slightly so the fit is snug before you even put in the thumbscrew.

I hope that answers your question.


----------



## GringoKillah1

Wow, thanks for answer. I need this information because i have 650D and i don't use HDD cages. My friend want to buy 450D and he needs place for 5 HDD. So i want to give him one of my cages for free, but i need to know about compatibility before friend will buy 450D. Thanks you again for so fast and very informative answer


----------



## Kamikaze-X

I don't think so as I don't know what they are lol

TThey're F1 angled rotary fittings with monsoon compressions


----------



## erzu

So this is my 250D that I finished a couple weeks back.








































































The specs are as follows:
I7 3770k
Asus p8z77i-deluxe
Asus gtx direct cu II 780
Corsair dominator platinum 16gb 1866mhz
Corsair RM 450 PSU
Corsair 250D
Bits power motherboard + CPU water block
Ek gtx 780 block
Custom cable sleeving by LAVINs
Corsair force gt 240gb SSD x2 in raid 0
Western digital caviar black 2tb

I have since passed this computer to my girlfriend to play ESO and because she's taken an interest to photography and music related stuff. I just got a i5 4690k, Asus maximus micro atx board, and corsair RM750, and a Asus 780ti reference cooler. I'm going to put it all in the Silverstone temjin tj08b-e. :thumbup:


----------



## VSG

I thought Lavin built the entire thing? Good to know the owner is on OCN as well. Are you in Houston too?


----------



## unph4zed

Corsair please give us the option to *remove the optical cage completely*. I love your cases but I see more and more people, like myself, without a single 5.25" bay in use. It's a nuisance.


----------



## Klompet

Has anyone removed the optical bay cage from a corsair 900D? My case just arrived and I'm getting ready to work on it, but my plan of removing it might've been put on hold since it seems to play a pretty big role in the structural integrity of the case. Anyone tried it?


----------



## Joyride

I'm going to be starting a 900D build shortly and I'm starting to plan out the loop. A lot of builds have the top fans as exhaust, but with a mid plate, would temps be better if the top fan is an intake and just have a 140mm fan exhausting out the back of the case? I'm going for a positive pressure setup but still not sure which way to go with the top fans.


----------



## danielxcloud

450D build done!

Stuff:
4790K
ASUS Hero VII (Z97(
2x4GB Mushkin Redline Ridgeback
EVGA GTX770 2GB
EVGA 750G2
Samsung EVO 250GB
Corsair H100i
Corsair 450D


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielxcloud*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 450D build done!
> 
> Stuff:
> 4790K
> ASUS Hero VII (Z97(
> 2x4GB Mushkin Redline Ridgeback
> EVGA GTX770 2GB
> EVGA 750G2
> Samsung EVO 250GB
> Corsair H100i
> Corsair 450D


#Instagramfilters


----------



## danielxcloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> #Instagramfilters


It's actually IMGUR's filters. ;-)
Never used Instagram.


----------



## Baasha

Guys,

I recently built a 250D Mini-ITX build and the Front I/O panel was defective - the Power Switch doesn't work.

I filed an RMA and got a new Front I/O paanel for the 250D but there are no instructions on how to uninstall the old one and install the new one.

It would seem somewhat obvious but there is no easy way for the front i/o panel to come off.

Would really appreciate some help with this.


----------



## fasterhoads

I want to use a 2nd cage in my 900D as Hot Swappable. Looking at the Corsair 900D HDD SATA Hot Swap Cable: 
With an extra cage, will this work? I want something completely internal inside the case. Not interested in using the 5.25" front bays.

Thanks

'


----------



## Someone09

Does that mean you already have the 3 HDD cages that came with the case filled?

Anyway, it sure will work. After all, that´s what they are made for.

Another question: Has anyone "modded" their sidepanel to mount a big 200/240mm fan on it?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I recently built a 250D Mini-ITX build and the Front I/O panel was defective - the Power Switch doesn't work.
> 
> I filed an RMA and got a new Front I/O paanel for the 250D but there are no instructions on how to uninstall the old one and install the new one.
> 
> It would seem somewhat obvious but there is no easy way for the front i/o panel to come off.
> 
> Would really appreciate some help with this.


Guys, PLEASE HELP!


----------



## VSG

@CorsairGeorge is the best guy to talk to.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I recently built a 250D Mini-ITX build and the Front I/O panel was defective - the Power Switch doesn't work.
> 
> I filed an RMA and got a new Front I/O paanel for the 250D but there are no instructions on how to uninstall the old one and install the new one.
> 
> It would seem somewhat obvious but there is no easy way for the front i/o panel to come off.
> 
> Would really appreciate some help with this.


I hope this helps.

250DFrontpanel.docx 466k .docx file


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> 250DFrontpanel.docx 466k .docx file


Thank you!

Was able to install the new switch and everything is working well!


----------



## fasterhoads

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Does that mean you already have the 3 HDD cages that came with the case filled?
> 
> Anyway, it sure will work. After all, that´s what they are made for.
> 
> Another question: Has anyone "modded" their sidepanel to mount a big 200/240mm fan on it?


Thanks for the info, got one ordered from Corsair.. And yes I have the 1st Hotswap bays filled.


----------



## Nada190

Just ordered a Monsta from Frozencpu for my 900D, can't wait!!! Was originally going to get another UT60 but they were out of stock.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Was able to install the new switch and everything is working well!


You're welcome







Glad to hear that everything is back to normal


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nada190*
> 
> Just ordered a Monsta from Frozencpu for my 900D, can't wait!!! Was originally going to get another UT60 but they were out of stock.


I'm running 2 480 monstas in push on my 900D and love em.


----------



## djthrottleboi

As of n4ext week i will be a member.


----------



## Bittornado

Hello everyone!

I have a request...does anyone happen to have a couple of those lower HDD rails for an Obsidian 800D somewhere without making use of them, which I might be able to have instead? I'm talking about those rails which are fastened to the sides of a hard drive in order for it to be able to be installed in the two-hard drive compartment section at the lower part of the 800D. Please look at the following picture:

http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98951

The thing is that I bought two 800Ds a couple of yrs ago, watercooled them. Now I'm changing stuff inside the case, wanted to add two additional hard drives to that lower HDD section in both of my cases, and am being completely annoyed when I suddenly find out that NONE of my 800D cases ever came with those HDD rails. So I'm missing 4 of them for every case








I've never noticed that before until now, and Corsair tells me there are absolutely no parts for 800D in existence to be sent to me any longer, which I kinda find strange...unfortunately I don't think they want to be helpful in this case.

Anyways, I thought if there are one or several people here still having 800D at home whom either watercooled their cases or never used those HDD rails, and I'd happily take them if anyone happens to have them available somewhere, and of course I'll be paying for the shipping charges for them being sent to me.

Would you please let me know?? I am in need of those very badly








Many thx in advance.


----------



## jjsoviet

I am interested in getting either the 750D or the 450D. Gotta upgrade my 400R and donate it to my dad's build









Question: how is the cable clearance in the 450D? I've heard people are struggling to put the side panel when it's populated by cables, and I've got plenty of them (standard AX650 cables plus sleeved extensions) - they even barely fit despite the 400R's raised side panel. Also it's kind of a bummer that there's no cutout to route the I/O and audio headers on this otherwise interesting case.

The 750D though is more compelling due to its increased space as well as the understated front panel. My gripe with that however is that the solid panel kind of blocks the airflow (can any 750D owner attest to this?) and I would have preferred if Corsair would provide an optional front mesh similar to that of the 450D. I hope they could offer that as an accessory.

So what do you think - which case should I opt for? Thanks!


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erzu*
> 
> So this is my 250D that I finished a couple weeks back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The specs are as follows:
> I7 3770k
> Asus p8z77i-deluxe
> Asus gtx direct cu II 780
> Corsair dominator platinum 16gb 1866mhz
> Corsair RM 450 PSU
> Corsair 250D
> Bits power motherboard + CPU water block
> Ek gtx 780 block
> Custom cable sleeving by LAVINs
> Corsair force gt 240gb SSD x2 in raid 0
> Western digital caviar black 2tb
> 
> I have since passed this computer to my girlfriend to play ESO and because she's taken an interest to photography and music related stuff. I just got a i5 4690k, Asus maximus micro atx board, and corsair RM750, and a Asus 780ti reference cooler. I'm going to put it all in the Silverstone temjin tj08b-e. :thumbup:


Dude , you're going down the same road as me ....
custom loop 250D and then realizing it's a bit small and going a bit bigger ( airflow in the 250d is a bit restrictive imho ) , what are your plans for cooling the TJ08B-E ?

i'm going with front 180mm rad ( 35mm thick ) push\pull and back 120mm rad ( 60mm thick ) with push\pull ( pull will be outside the case )
monsoon premium D5 pump dual bay reservoir
and of course the ASUS Maximus VII GENE , 4790k a couple of dominator plats .


----------



## springs113

Don't know if i was added before but I am now a proud papi of both a 900D and 750D.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Here's my Obsidian 350D!



and


----------



## robmcrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I am interested in getting either the 750D or the 450D. Gotta upgrade my 400R and donate it to my dad's build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: how is the cable clearance in the 450D? I've heard people are struggling to put the side panel when it's populated by cables, and I've got plenty of them (standard AX650 cables plus sleeved extensions) - they even barely fit despite the 400R's raised side panel. Also it's kind of a bummer that there's no cutout to route the I/O and audio headers on this otherwise interesting case.
> 
> The 750D though is more compelling due to its increased space as well as the understated front panel. My gripe with that however is that the solid panel kind of blocks the airflow (can any 750D owner attest to this?) and I would have preferred if Corsair would provide an optional front mesh similar to that of the 450D. I hope they could offer that as an accessory.
> 
> So what do you think - which case should I opt for? Thanks!


I have the 450D and found enough clearance for routing cables. The issue is that there aren't many cable mounts to zip tie to so you have to be a little creative. The side panel is quite flimsy, this is where i have trouble getting it on as it twists a little if its not squared up properly (both side panels).

Don't get me wrong tho, its a beautiful looking case and extremely easy to work in, just those two little issues.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robmcrock*
> 
> I have the 450D and found enough clearance for routing cables. The issue is that there aren't many cable mounts to zip tie to so you have to be a little creative. The side panel is quite flimsy, this is where i have trouble getting it on as it twists a little if its not squared up properly (both side panels).
> 
> Don't get me wrong tho, its a beautiful looking case and extremely easy to work in, just those two little issues.


Thanks for the input. I'm still on the fence on which to get, but at the very least I am set on the Obsidian series this time.


----------



## jjsoviet

Bought the 750D! I should have it here by Thursday.


----------



## aZhu

Just finished my build on the 450D. Loving this case!


----------



## springs113

My 900D, not yet completed but still fixated on...still in progress
Original
, , 

My new fixation 750D...just started
,


----------



## erzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I thought Lavin built the entire thing? Good to know the owner is on OCN as well. Are you in Houston too?


Yep. I'm actually friends with lavins. He did the cabling for me. He helped me put the loop together.

Works4me
That's my only real option. I want to use a really thick 180mm front rad to cool a i5 4690k and two 780ti's but I will obviously have to fit so I need to fond that sweet spot.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Ok got everything in but because i have to wait until tomorrow to redo my loop I had leftit chilling and doing its own thing.







don't mind the mess as I create it everytime i change or do anything in regards to computers. Guess it makes me more comfortable with my work.


----------



## Levelog

I had to do a build today in a 900d with an i7 extreme, eATX board, and a *760*. For gaming. No water cooling either. It felt so wrong.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Just redid everything and now the KINGPIN is installed as well so here's finished.


----------



## meo95

My 800 D


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> I had to do a build today in a 900d with an i7 extreme, eATX board, and a *760*. For gaming. No water cooling either. It felt so wrong.


You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meo95*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 800 D


are those the ccfl kits?


----------



## meo95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> are those the ccfl kits?


Vmodtech Master Building LANParty 2014 in Thailand.


----------



## wa3pnt

Anyone else having problems being added to the owners list?

Sent the PM as stated in Post #1, but have not been added.

RodeoGeorge


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wa3pnt*
> 
> Anyone else having problems being added to the owners list?
> 
> Sent the PM as stated in Post #1, but have not been added.
> 
> RodeoGeorge


Same here.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Same here. 350D owner, not added.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wa3pnt*
> 
> Anyone else having problems being added to the owners list?
> 
> Sent the PM as stated in Post #1, but have not been added.
> 
> RodeoGeorge


Same here.


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meo95*
> 
> Vmodtech Master Building LANParty 2014 in Thailand.


I think he was asking, what type of lighting did you use


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *meo95*
> 
> Vmodtech Master Building LANParty 2014 in Thailand.
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was asking, what type of lighting did you use
Click to expand...

i was


----------



## sakmeo95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i was


Thanks Ironsmack








I'm sorry djthrottlebo









this LED on top


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakmeo95*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i was
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ironsmack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry djthrottlebo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this LED on top
Click to expand...

thanks and do you know where to get those led's? I would like to make them sound activated.


----------



## sakmeo95

I turned on the LED by using these switches.


----------



## abirli

are there any sketchup or cad models of the 900d? i didnt see any in the warehouse


----------



## michael-ocn

There's a mighty big difference between a 900d and a 250d, i wish there were multiple threads for these different obsidian cases? I'm thinking about getting a 450d and wanted to read up on others experiences with that case. This thread actually doesn't help with that so much


----------



## ViTosS

Here is my Obsidian 350D:


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Just redid everything and now the KINGPIN is installed as well so here's finished.


you might want to run the tubes on the back of the case to make it a cleaner look. Not to say that what you have done is not nice just makes for a cleaner look.

Below is what I have done, mine still needs some work with cable management but I will get to that later this month.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Just redid everything and now the KINGPIN is installed as well so here's finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you might want to run the tubes on the back of the case to make it a cleaner look. Not to say that what you have done is not nice just makes for a cleaner look.
> 
> Below is what I have done, mine still needs some work with cable management but I will get to that later this month.
Click to expand...

I Wanted to do that however I don't have enough room on the back side due to the wrong fittings and lack of tubing.


----------



## Alex132

Get more tubing and clean that acrylic window!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Get more tubing and clean that acrylic window!


lol the plastic was on it for that picture. never took it off yet well about to now.


----------



## Zappy540

Hey, I got a favor to ask of anyone who owns a 750D. Can you provide for me the approximate dimensions of the top panel mesh filter? I just need a general idea, just a pm would be great. Thanks


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zappy540*
> 
> Hey, I got a favor to ask of anyone who owns a 750D. Can you provide for me the approximate dimensions of the top panel mesh filter? I just need a general idea, just a pm would be great. Thanks


Well it is 18" x 7"
As for this thread my 750D


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aZhu*
> 
> Just finished my build on the 450D. Loving this case!


Great job! Looks incredibly clean.


----------



## vilius572

Here is my rig. Still need to paint ram and get black and yellow sleeved cables.


----------



## badkarma3059

Very crappy pics, but here is my humble contribution
My first watercooling build.


----------



## dgraham1284

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma3059*
> 
> Very crappy pics, but here is my humble contribution
> My first watercooling build.


Nice! Looks good!


----------



## vilius572

Someone asked me if I use mayhems pastel and answer is yes


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Someone asked me if I use mayhems pastel and answer is yes


that msi shirt would go well with that rig. matter of fact now I have to redo my rig around my gigabyte shirt now.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that msi shirt would go well with that rig. matter of fact now I have to redo my rig around my gigabyte shirt now.


it's not worth it. Well if you are talking about to redo something so move your hdd cage to basement and put second rad in front like I have. It will look much better. Or just hide tubing behind motherboard tray


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that msi shirt would go well with that rig. matter of fact now I have to redo my rig around my gigabyte shirt now.
> 
> 
> 
> it's not worth it. Well if you are talking about to redo something so move your hdd cage to basement and put second rad in front like I have. It will look much better. Or just hide tubing behind motherboard tray
Click to expand...

I was thinking about moving the rad to the front. however would i have to move both cages to mid?


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I was thinking about moving the rad to the front. however would i have to move both cages to mid?


it depends if you have 280 rad or 360 rad. How many drives do you have? You could just remove one cage if necessary. Anyway we can talk about this in pm


----------



## sirbaili

New Corsair 900 D Build -

Radiators: Phobia Monster 4 X 120.

Xspc - RX 360 V2. I will Replace it with Phobia UT-45 4 X 120 soon.

Swiftech QP 2 x 120. - .

Cpu - 3770K OC-ed to 4500Mhz with 1.1v. - Swiftech Apogee HD Black.

Gpu - AMD R9-290X - EK Full Cover WB - V1.

Sound - Asus Xonar Essence XT.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirbaili*
> 
> New Corsair 900 D Build -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Radiators: Phobia Monster 4 X 120.
> 
> Xspc - RX 360 V2. I will Replace it with Phobia UT-45 4 X 120 soon.
> 
> Swiftech QP 2 x 120. - .
> 
> Cpu - 3770K OC-ed to 4500Mhz with 1.1v. - Swiftech Apogee HD Black.
> 
> Gpu - AMD R9-290X - EK Full Cover WB - V1.
> 
> Sound - Asus Xonar Essence XT.


Why is the top an intake, not an exhaust


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Why is the top an intake, not an exhaust


Because the obsidian cases are primarily designed for positive pressure. 90% of the builds you'll see of them are intake on the top. Especially with a rad up there.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Why is the top an intake, not an exhaust


Air from outside the case is cooler than the air inside the case, and running cooler air thru the rad is more effective.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Why is the top an intake, not an exhaust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the obsidian cases are primarily designed for positive pressure...
Click to expand...

Seriously? My 650D was one of the leakiest cases I've ever seen (before I did a lot of work to seal it up as much as possible).


----------



## badkarma3059

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Seriously? My 650D was one of the leakiest cases I've ever seen (before I did a lot of work to seal it up as much as possible).


and the 900D is worse when it comes to pressurizing The back section where the i/o resides is all mesh making it even harder. Both my rads are drawing air from the outside, as well as two front intake fans. One low rpm 140 at the rear. Positive pressure achieved, barely lol


----------



## Spectrus77

Nice guys, here is my small big 350D.


----------



## Daggi

Hello everyone.








I disassembled my 350D chassis the other day and will for the first time in several years put together a machine with only air cooling. I wonder if the Noctua NH-D14 will fit?
The motherboard I will be using is the Gigabyte Ga-Z97n WiFi mini-ITX.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Seriously? My 650D was one of the leakiest cases I've ever seen (before I did a lot of work to seal it up as much as possible).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma3059*
> 
> and the 900D is worse when it comes to pressurizing The back section where the i/o resides is all mesh making it even harder. Both my rads are drawing air from the outside, as well as two front intake fans. One low rpm 140 at the rear. Positive pressure achieved, barely lol


You don't need to seal anything, ever. Positive pressure is only a benefit for dust control, and it only matters as long as all of your intakes are filtered. All 'positive pressure' means is that you have more fan airflow as intake than you do as exhaust. If you have a case that has an open unfiltered mesh grills in the back, as is pretty typical, that's ideal. That way you can have every filtered fan on the top, sides, and front as intake, and only the one unfiltered fan on the back as exhaust. All of the airflow from the intake fans blowing air into the case will be forced to escape from every available opening, which is what keeps dust from entering.

Keep in mind that filters and rads are very restrictive, so much so that one unfiltered exhaust fan will typically equal the airflow of as many as 3 or more filtered intake fans of the same size / speed, especially if they are pulling air through a filter and pushing it through a rad into the case, and increasingly so as filters get dirty and need cleaned.


----------



## _REAPER_

Finished for now let me know what you guys think


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Seriously? My 650D was one of the leakiest cases I've ever seen (before I did a lot of work to seal it up as much as possible).
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *badkarma3059*
> 
> and the 900D is worse when it comes to pressurizing The back section where the i/o resides is all mesh making it even harder. Both my rads are drawing air from the outside, as well as two front intake fans. One low rpm 140 at the rear. Positive pressure achieved, barely lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't need to seal anything, ever. Positive pressure is only a benefit for dust control, and it only matters as long as all of your intakes are filtered. All 'positive pressure' means is that you have more fan airflow as intake than you do as exhaust. If you have a case that has an open unfiltered mesh grills in the back, as is pretty typical, that's ideal. That way you can have every filtered fan on the top, sides, and front as intake, and only the one unfiltered fan on the back as exhaust. All of the airflow from the intake fans blowing air into the case will be forced to escape from every available opening, which is what keeps dust from entering.
> 
> Keep in mind that filters and rads are very restrictive, so much so that one unfiltered exhaust fan will typically equal the airflow of as many as 3 or more filtered intake fans of the same size / speed, especially if they are pulling air through a filter and pushing it through a rad into the case, and increasingly so as filters get dirty and need cleaned.
Click to expand...

Your first two sentences contradict each other. For many people, dust control is vital, especially if one lives in a dusty environment, like I do (I'm also too old and infirm to be lugging a heavy case outside frequently for deep cleaning). Yes, filters on the intakes are necessary and yes, they do restrict airflow, especially if one neglects to frequently clean them. But limiting exhaust to just one fan or unfiltered opening limits the amount of air flow one can achieve. On my present case, I tried running three filtered intakes and one exhaust fan and had problems with cooling. I had to open up the blowhole and put an exhaust fan in there before I could get enough air flowing through the case to keep things cool.

It can also leave hotspots of unxhausted air inside the case. If one runs an exhaust fan and has an unfiltered grill opening next to the exhaust fan (which is typical of many cases), there is the danger that the exhaust fan will draw heated air just exhausted back into the case through the adjacent grill. Many cases have way to much unfiltered grill area making it harder to come up with enough fans to push enough air into the case to maintain positive pressure, even if every fan in the case is set to intake.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Your first two sentences contradict each other.


No, they do not. Not at all. Perhaps you misunderstand?
Quote:


> For many people, dust control is vital, especially if one lives in a dusty environment, like I do (I'm also too old and infirm to be lugging a heavy case outside frequently for deep cleaning). Yes, filters on the intakes are necessary and yes, they do restrict airflow, especially if one neglects to frequently clean them. But limiting exhaust to just one fan or unfiltered opening limits the amount of air flow one can achieve. On my present case, I tried running three filtered intakes and one exhaust fan and had problems with cooling. I had to open up the blowhole and put an exhaust fan in there before I could get enough air flowing through the case to keep things cool.
> 
> It can also leave hotspots of unxhausted air inside the case. If one runs an exhaust fan and has an unfiltered grill opening next to the exhaust fan (which is typical of many cases), there is the danger that the exhaust fan will draw heated air just exhausted back into the case through the adjacent grill. *Many cases have way to much unfiltered grill area making it harder to come up with enough fans to push enough air into the case to maintain positive pressure, even if every fan in the case is set to intake.*


If every fan is a filtered air intake you will most certainly have positive pressure (more airflow in than out) and every available opening becomes a place where only air will escape, none will be sucked in. If you have enough open unfiltered area for air to escape having most or even all fans as intake would be ideal for dust control and for case airflow in general. Every case is different, but people generally say things like hot spots and dead zones without having any evidence to back up what they are saying.

The link below is an example Positive Pressure video demonstration of a Silverstone case with filtered intake fans on top and front and only one unfiltered exhaust fan in the rear, and a large amount of open grill on the back. As they show, you can even remove the rear fan so the only fans are intake and leaving that gaping hole in the back and you still have only positive pressure for dust control and great airflow.






More good useful info about 'positive pressure' here:
http://www.silverstonetek.com/techtalk_cont.php?tid=wh_positive&area=en


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Your first two sentences contradict each other.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they do not. Not at all. Perhaps you misunderstand?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For many people, dust control is vital, especially if one lives in a dusty environment, like I do (I'm also too old and infirm to be lugging a heavy case outside frequently for deep cleaning). Yes, filters on the intakes are necessary and yes, they do restrict airflow, especially if one neglects to frequently clean them. But limiting exhaust to just one fan or unfiltered opening limits the amount of air flow one can achieve. On my present case, I tried running three filtered intakes and one exhaust fan and had problems with cooling. I had to open up the blowhole and put an exhaust fan in there before I could get enough air flowing through the case to keep things cool.
> 
> It can also leave hotspots of unxhausted air inside the case. If one runs an exhaust fan and has an unfiltered grill opening next to the exhaust fan (which is typical of many cases), there is the danger that the exhaust fan will draw heated air just exhausted back into the case through the adjacent grill. *Many cases have way to much unfiltered grill area making it harder to come up with enough fans to push enough air into the case to maintain positive pressure, even if every fan in the case is set to intake.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If every fan is a filtered air intake you will most certainly have positive pressure (more airflow in than out) and every available opening becomes a place where only air will escape, none will be sucked in. If you have enough open unfiltered area for air to escape having most or even all fans as intake would be ideal for dust control and for case airflow in general. Every case is different, but people generally say things like hot spots and dead zones without having any evidence to back up what they are saying.
> 
> The link below is an example Positive Pressure video demonstration of a Silverstone case with filtered intake fans on top and front and only one unfiltered exhaust fan in the rear, and a large amount of open grill on the back. As they show, you can even remove the rear fan so the only fans are intake and leaving that gaping hole in the back and you still have only positive pressure for dust control and great airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More good useful info about 'positive pressure' here:
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/techtalk_cont.php?tid=wh_positive&area=en
Click to expand...

Yes, you did contradict yourself. I've already explained it; if you didn't get it then, you never will so I'm not wasting my time explaining it again.

Sure you can use enough fan power to bull past any leaky situation, but the more leaks you have, the more fan power it's going to take to maintain positive pressure. There is a cost for that though: noise. One thing the video doesn't show is what happens in the typical location of most PCs: against a wall. Even if one has as much as five inches between a wall and the back of the case, air flow will be hampered and feedback can occur. That was one of the reasons I had to open the blowhole on the top of my case and put an exhaust fan in there. Not everyone has the luxury of enough room to keep their cases well out in the open.

My current case just misses having positive pressure ventilation. I have two 120mm front fans and one 120mm side fan taking in air, all of the filtered. The rear fan is a 120mm and the blowhole fan is a 140mm. The exhaust fans are running a little above idle. The intakes have to run faster to pull through the filters (foam) but I have to limit the speed to keep noise down. I can just barely hear the fans when I sitting at my desk about three feet from the PC. I can get positive pressure but it would mean turning up the intake fans but that would mean more noise. Or I could turn down the exhaust fans or even turn them off but airflow would suffer and temps would go up (tried it; I also tried using the top fan for an intake and temps went up, I suspect from too much turbulence). If I hadn't sealed off the extra air leaks, I would get more dust in the case than the little bit of fine stuff that gets past the crappy foam filters.

My new Corsair 650D I'm going to move my computer into has a 200mm CM Megaflow on front and two Xigmatek 140mm fans on the side (not the best choice for pulling through a filter but there were other issues that made these fans more suitable). I have three more Xigmateks for the top and rear exhaust. I replaced the ridiculously coarse stock mesh filters and the foam filters with the mesh cannibalized from Demcifilters. I can run the front fan full speed without excessive noise; the side fans will have to run slower to keep noise down. I'll idle the exhaust fans and increase them as needed to keep enough air flowing through the case to keep it cool. Even after sealing all the stupid holes in the case, I'll still have to deal with air leakage around the side panels because of how they are designed.


----------



## badkarma3059

Last case was the 650D. I tried the megaflow 200mm intake, was not enough to keep air going across my two 680 twin frozrs. Switched to a 200 mm NZXT, night and day diffrence


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma3059*
> 
> Last case was the 650D. I tried the megaflow 200mm intake, was not enough to keep air going across my two 680 twin frozrs. Switched to a 200 mm NZXT, night and day diffrence


Which one? The 700rpm or 1300rpm.


----------



## Shadowtroop

A few additions to my Corsair 800D build: XFX R9 290, and some Corsair fans


----------



## badkarma3059

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Which one? The 700rpm or 1300rpm.


The 1300. Awesome airflow. Though the mounting holes do not line up exactly. I used those little rubber pull through deals to make it work


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma3059*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Which one? The 700rpm or 1300rpm.
> 
> 
> 
> The 1300. Awesome airflow. Though the mounting holes do not line up exactly. I used those little rubber pull through deals to make it work
Click to expand...

I passed on that one because of the mounting issue and because many user reviews complained about them being noisy. Pity. At least I'm not depending on the Megaflow for all my intake air; I added two 140mm intakes on the left side panel. It's also a pity the non-led CM Megaflow is all black instead of black and white like the NXZTs.


----------



## badkarma3059

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I passed on that one because of the mounting issue and because many user reviews complained about them being noisy. Pity. At least I'm not depending on the Megaflow for all my intake air; I added two 140mm intakes on the left side panel. It's also a pity the non-led CM Megaflow is all black instead of black and white like the NXZTs.


Yeah, I remember reading the same thing. Though at the time I needed the airflow and what sound was made was pretty much drowned out by my two gpu's when the fans spooled up. At normal operation it was fairy quiet. Most of the noise I did notice was airflow sound. I am sure that was made worse by the 650D front fans holes and I never did the mod to remove them.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

I went to the trouble of cutting out the front "grill" to avoid the extra noise and reduced air flow and so I could mount the fan from the front; otherwise, the HDD cages would've been in the way. I had to cut the mounting ears on the discharge side of the fan to be able to do that (so much for the fan's warranty). When I run the fan flat out (which I will have to do anyway since I want to run the rest of my fans on PWM from the MOBO and, with my MOBO, it's either all DC control or all PWM control) with the case buttoned up, I don't hear the fan at all unless I put my ear right up there (I also put sound deadening foam inside the case).


----------



## falb0ner

Does anyone know of a good post to reference on radiator fitment on a 900D? i'm trying to figure out what fits in the bottom more importantly, I'd love to do a 480 UT60 and a 240 UT45 (or UT60 if it clears) but will it fit alongside with my AX1200i and both rads with a pull config?


----------



## falb0ner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcsiHUN*
> 
> Hy that's my 900D


I love what you did with the custom interior wall covers. do you have any templates so i could make something similar? Also what material did you use?


----------



## dmasteR

Whats a good replacement 200MM fan for the top? Mine recently started to click, and I want to replace it with something better!









May also replace the one in the front as well!

(650D)


----------



## CaliLife17

So I'm going to be putting my 900D together with a 480 HWLabs Nemesis GTX on the bottom, and another on the top. Both in P/P config. Using all SP120 Quiet Edition PWM fans (with an Aquaero 6 XT fan controller). Bottom Rad will be intake from outside the case, and exhaust into case. Will have 2 Front 120 SP fans pushing air into the Case from the front panel area.

My Question is now, do I..

A.) have the Top Radiator be intake from outside the case (the Top above the case ) and exhaust into the Case, and use the rear 140mm as exhaust.

OR

B.) Have the top rad intake air from within the case, and exhaust out the Top of the case, while I have the rear 140mm be an Intake fan to feed the Rads trying to suck air in.

Will have a 5960x and 2x 780 Ti KPE running in this case, all under water.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## dgraham1284

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> So I'm going to be putting my 900D together with a 480 HWLabs Nemesis GTX on the bottom, and another on the top. Both in P/P config. Using all SP120 Quiet Edition PWM fans (with an Aquaero 6 XT fan controller). Bottom Rad will be intake from outside the case, and exhaust into case. Will have 2 Front 120 SP fans pushing air into the Case from the front panel area.
> 
> My Question is now, do I..
> 
> A.) have the Top Radiator be intake from outside the case (the Top above the case ) and exhaust into the Case, and use the rear 140mm as exhaust.
> 
> OR
> 
> B.) Have the top rad intake air from within the case, and exhaust out the Top of the case, while I have the rear 140mm be an Intake fan to feed the Rads trying to suck air in.
> 
> Will have a 5960x and 2x 780 Ti KPE running in this case, all under water.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I have... Exhaust top, Exhaust Rear, intake front.

Great temps, next to zero dust. Negative pressure.


----------



## Levelog

On my 750D I've got front, bottom, top intake, rear exhaust. Been months since I've had to dust anything besides the filters.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgraham1284*
> 
> I have... Exhaust top, Exhaust Rear, intake front.
> 
> Great temps, next to zero dust. Negative pressure.


I would of though with both the rear exhausting and the Rads exhausting out of the case, they are fighting over Air to exhausting. Since the first 2-3 fans on the top Rad are pulling air from the same area the 140mm rear would be.


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falb0ner*
> 
> Does anyone know of a good post to reference on radiator fitment on a 900D? i'm trying to figure out what fits in the bottom more importantly, I'd love to do a 480 UT60 and a 240 UT45 (or UT60 if it clears) but will it fit alongside with my AX1200i and both rads with a pull config?


You can't fit a UT60 and UT45 with fans on the bottom chamber. Technically you can, but it'll be a pain to plumb and putting fittings will be a nightmare.

I have about a few mm between my old AX1200 PSU and a p/p UT60 on the bottom chamber.

You've better off removing the HD cages in the front and put the UT45 there.


----------



## Bittornado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bittornado*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have a request...does anyone happen to have a couple of those lower HDD rails for an Obsidian 800D somewhere without making use of them, which I might be able to have instead? I'm talking about those rails which are fastened to the sides of a hard drive in order for it to be able to be installed in the two-hard drive compartment section at the lower part of the 800D. Please look at the following picture:
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98951
> 
> The thing is that I bought two 800Ds a couple of yrs ago, watercooled them. Now I'm changing stuff inside the case, wanted to add two additional hard drives to that lower HDD section in both of my cases, and am being completely annoyed when I suddenly find out that NONE of my 800D cases ever came with those HDD rails. So I'm missing 4 of them for every case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never noticed that before until now, and Corsair tells me there are absolutely no parts for 800D in existence to be sent to me any longer, which I kinda find strange...unfortunately I don't think they want to be helpful in this case.
> 
> Anyways, I thought if there are one or several people here still having 800D at home whom either watercooled their cases or never used those HDD rails, and I'd happily take them if anyone happens to have them available somewhere, and of course I'll be paying for the shipping charges for them being sent to me.
> 
> Would you please let me know?? I am in need of those very badly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thx in advance.


Hi again everybody!
I guess my above request will not be fulfilled anytime soon.... No one sitting on a couple of those HDD rails for the bottom HDD part of a 800D to spare or give away?! I have after some intense communication with Corsair been informed that since 800D is not being manufactured any longer there is no way for them to provide any kind of support or spare parts for it either.
Any alternative suggestions how to solve the lack of HDD rails in the lower part of an 800D without those rails?!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Yes, you did contradict yourself. I've already explained it; if you didn't get it then, you never will so I'm not wasting my time explaining it again.
> 
> Sure you can use enough fan power to bull past any leaky situation, but the more leaks you have, the more fan power it's going to take to maintain positive pressure. There is a cost for that though: noise. One thing the video doesn't show is what happens in the typical location of most PCs: against a wall. Even if one has as much as five inches between a wall and the back of the case, air flow will be hampered and feedback can occur. That was one of the reasons I had to open the blowhole on the top of my case and put an exhaust fan in there. Not everyone has the luxury of enough room to keep their cases well out in the open.
> 
> My current case just misses having positive pressure ventilation. I have two 120mm front fans and one 120mm side fan taking in air, all of the filtered. The rear fan is a 120mm and the blowhole fan is a 140mm. The exhaust fans are running a little above idle. The intakes have to run faster to pull through the filters (foam) but I have to limit the speed to keep noise down. I can just barely hear the fans when I sitting at my desk about three feet from the PC. I can get positive pressure but it would mean turning up the intake fans but that would mean more noise. Or I could turn down the exhaust fans or even turn them off but airflow would suffer and temps would go up (tried it; I also tried using the top fan for an intake and temps went up, I suspect from too much turbulence). If I hadn't sealed off the extra air leaks, I would get more dust in the case than the little bit of fine stuff that gets past the crappy foam filters.
> 
> My new Corsair 650D I'm going to move my computer into has a 200mm CM Megaflow on front and two Xigmatek 140mm fans on the side (not the best choice for pulling through a filter but there were other issues that made these fans more suitable). I have three more Xigmateks for the top and rear exhaust. I replaced the ridiculously coarse stock mesh filters and the foam filters with the mesh cannibalized from Demcifilters. I can run the front fan full speed without excessive noise; the side fans will have to run slower to keep noise down. I'll idle the exhaust fans and increase them as needed to keep enough air flowing through the case to keep it cool. Even after sealing all the stupid holes in the case, I'll still have to deal with air leakage around the side panels because of how they are designed.


Very interesting discussion!
However, 800D does not even have front intake at all as you all know...what would the best fan configuration be then?
I was planning to actually use a Corsair H100i for my processor cooling (using a slightly overclocked 980X + one Radeon HD 7990 and 24GB CORSAIR CMT12GX3M3A2000C9 DOMINATOR 2000MHz DDR3 without any RAM fans).

After reading these last posts, I'm now kinda confused whether to make the H100i RADs exhaust in pull (which was my original plan) or should I start thinking about testing that positive pressure theory and make them an intake instead?? I will of course have intakes at the bottom of 800D as well....

Any suggestions please?!


----------



## falb0ner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> You can't fit a UT60 and UT45 with fans on the bottom chamber. Technically you can, but it'll be a pain to plumb and putting fittings will be a nightmare.
> 
> I have about a few mm between my old AX1200 PSU and a p/p UT60 on the bottom chamber.
> 
> You've better off removing the HD cages in the front and put the UT45 there.


thanks for the reply, would i see any benefit of maybe running (1) 480mm UT45 & (1) 240mm UT45 in the basement along with a 240mm UT60 in the front?

and just for some added info, i plan on running a 480mm UT60 on the top as well. i know this sounds like overkill but that's my goal here


----------



## SteezyTN

Does anyone know if an RX360 V3 radiator will fit in the corsair 750D, with just push using corsair sp120's? I have a VI Hero, and I'd like to know for sure. If not, I'll get the AX360


----------



## XEKong

Here is my 900D


----------



## djthrottleboi

Got 2 green ccfl's but waiting to buy the other 2.


----------



## Bittornado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bittornado*
> 
> Hi again everybody!
> I guess my above request will not be fulfilled anytime soon.... No one sitting on a couple of those HDD rails for the bottom HDD part of a 800D to spare or give away?! I have after some intense communication with Corsair been informed that since 800D is not being manufactured any longer there is no way for them to provide any kind of support or spare parts for it either.
> Any alternative suggestions how to solve the lack of HDD rails in the lower part of an 800D without those rails?!
> Very interesting discussion!
> However, 800D does not even have front intake at all as you all know...what would the best fan configuration be then?
> I was planning to actually use a Corsair H100i for my processor cooling (using a slightly overclocked 980X + one Radeon HD 7990 and 24GB CORSAIR CMT12GX3M3A2000C9 DOMINATOR 2000MHz DDR3 without any RAM fans).
> 
> After reading these last posts, I'm now kinda confused whether to make the H100i RADs exhaust in pull (which was my original plan) or should I start thinking about testing that positive pressure theory and make them an intake instead?? I will of course have intakes at the bottom of 800D as well....
> 
> Any suggestions please?!


An kind of help and suggestion would be appreciated, both when it comes to those HDD rails and the cooling issue with 800D


----------



## shimeng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falb0ner*
> 
> Does anyone know of a good post to reference on radiator fitment on a 900D? i'm trying to figure out what fits in the bottom more importantly, I'd love to do a 480 UT60 and a 240 UT45 (or UT60 if it clears) but will it fit alongside with my AX1200i and both rads with a pull config?


Same here. I ended up going with a 480 UT60 and 240 UT60 with a single row of 38mm fans each.
Clearance is 20mm from the power supply, 27mm between the 480 and 240 rads. That should be at least enough room for you to bridge them using 12/10mm acrylic tubing.

In hindsight I should have excluded the 240 and used the space for better wiring and mounting my pumps.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shimeng*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *falb0ner*
> 
> Does anyone know of a good post to reference on radiator fitment on a 900D? i'm trying to figure out what fits in the bottom more importantly, I'd love to do a 480 UT60 and a 240 UT45 (or UT60 if it clears) but will it fit alongside with my AX1200i and both rads with a pull config?
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. I ended up going with a 480 UT60 and 240 UT60 with a single row of 38mm fans each.
> Clearance is 20mm from the power supply, 27mm between the 480 and 240 rads. That should be at least enough room for you to bridge them using 12/10mm acrylic tubing.
> 
> In hindsight I should have excluded the 240 and used the space for better wiring and mounting my pumps.
Click to expand...

I did not do the extra rad on the bottom so I could mount my pumps there, what are the temps on your cpu with both rads at the bottom


----------



## shimeng

Temps don't seem to be so good - it hovers between 38 to 40 degrees on idle with a i7-3970x. My ambient room temperature is about 28 degrees with air conditioning on. I'm just too lazy to change the loop order to see if it will improve, and too much of a chicken to attempt de-lidding.

I haven't put it through its paces though but I don't think an extra 240 will make much of a difference.


----------



## _REAPER_

Here is a few pics of my 900D Build not done but done for now


----------



## djthrottleboi

yep all the rigs in here look alike. no offense reaper. I am messing up my cable management and leaving the tubes in the middle for character now roflmao. seriously though i am getting more tbuing and hope i can move it to the back though i don't have to now as the mobo has a waterblock on the vrm's.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Wondering if I should make the switch to one of these again ... had one for a few weeks before I returned it ... is there some genius way to fasten the GPU's on? I could not get them fastened either with my fingers nor with a screwdriver ... I had to do something wrong. I would liked to made a mid-plate, motherboard-tray and plate for the top (for some plumbing). I will not be using any radiators inside the case, only MO-RA3's outside. I would like to have 2x EK-D5 X-Res 140 CSQ mounted inside the case instead of on the MO-RA3's itself. The main reason I am thinking of the switch is because my Air 540 is a real pita to work with when I have dual PSU's in the second apartment (way to much cables and I have nowhere to have my SSD's/HDD's). If I find one on sale I will probably buy it, but not for 440 USD which is the cost in Norway as of now.


----------



## falb0ner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shimeng*
> 
> Same here. I ended up going with a 480 UT60 and 240 UT60 with a single row of 38mm fans each.
> Clearance is 20mm from the power supply, 27mm between the 480 and 240 rads. That should be at least enough room for you to bridge them using 12/10mm acrylic tubing.
> 
> In hindsight I should have excluded the 240 and used the space for better wiring and mounting my pumps.


exactly what i was looking for. So i may end up moving the 240mm rad to the front as another suggested and only do a 480mm rad in the basement so i can mount my pump and have some easier access.


----------



## falb0ner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I did not do the extra rad on the bottom so I could mount my pumps there, what are the temps on your cpu with both rads at the bottom


What radiator are you running on top of the case?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falb0ner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I did not do the extra rad on the bottom so I could mount my pumps there, what are the temps on your cpu with both rads at the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> What radiator are you running on top of the case?
Click to expand...

Alphacool NexXxos Monsta Quad 480mm RAD


----------



## falb0ner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Alphacool NexXxos Monsta Quad 480mm RAD


holy moley! can you link me to your build log? i'd love to see more photos! i've heard the monsta tends to take up a lot of room but at the same time it's such a beautiful rad.


----------



## skyn3t

anyone with Corsair 800D and EVGA 1300 G2 running all the cables behind the mobo tray? just need to know if ya needed to extend the cables or if is long enough to route it


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> anyone with Corsair 800D and EVGA 1300 G2 running all the cables behind the mobo tray? just need to know if ya needed to extend the cables or if is long enough to route it


i'm doing it with my 900d those cables are long and you shouldn't need to extend any of them


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i'm doing it with my 900d those cables are long and you shouldn't need to extend any of them


Thanks for the heads up. I was just worry to not have my rig after remove my EVO galaxy and replace it with my G2 . I had to extend my cables on my EVO and sleeve it cables was a bit short.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i'm doing it with my 900d those cables are long and you shouldn't need to extend any of them
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I was just worry to not have my rig after remove my EVO galaxy and replace it with my G2 . I had to extend my cables on my EVO and sleeve it cables was a bit short.
Click to expand...

yeh evga was being silly and made extra long cables but i like them as they come in handy. now you just have to figure out how to stuff the extra cable length behind that tray. I gave up on zip ties.


----------



## badkarma3059

Whats really lame is some companys are goig back to those flat ribbon type cables. Wth, thought we grew out of that like 10 years ago lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeh evga was being silly and made extra long cables but i like them as they come in handy. now you just have to figure out how to stuff the extra cable length behind that tray. I gave up on zip ties.


just installed the G2 in my system, cables has a good length I'm happy now. I just have to improve the pump cable and fan controller cable. I changed the molex connectors to the Evo Galaxy connectors headers to have it directly on the PSU. like the picture show below



the mini Jr pin's connects perfect into the 4 pin molex so for now its going to run like that will i get more sleeve to get my cables done right.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badkarma3059*
> 
> Whats really lame is some companys are goig back to those flat ribbon type cables. Wth, thought we grew out of that like 10 years ago lol


yeah its why i only buy modular bigboy psu's now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeh evga was being silly and made extra long cables but i like them as they come in handy. now you just have to figure out how to stuff the extra cable length behind that tray. I gave up on zip ties.
> 
> 
> 
> just installed the G2 in my system, cables has a good length I'm happy now. I just have to improve the pump cable and fan controller cable. I changed the molex connectors to the Evo Galaxy connectors headers to have it directly on the PSU. like the picture show below
> 
> 
> 
> the mini Jr pin's connects perfect into the 4 pin molex so for now its going to run like that will i get more sleeve to get my cables done right.
Click to expand...

are you running both psu's then?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah its why i only buy modular bigboy psu's now.
> are you running both psu's then?


Only one. gonna sell the other PSU.

Now I'm screw. MDPC is taking a long vacation while moving to a new facility.


----------



## badkarma3059

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah its why i only buy modular bigboy psu's now.
> are you running both psu's then?


Yeah, cause the 1500 watt corsair dsnt have them(riiiiight), and my lil 860 watt wasnt bigboy enough either...


----------



## MrTank

Just upgraded from the Corsair 760t to this beast of case Obsidion 900d. Can post stats and set up if anyone has a question. I have another VGA coming in soon and then it will be complete. Love the look and uses the case has!


----------



## ganzosrevenge

I rewired my rig, put some new fans in, and I think the Classified just got a TON more airflow.

Best part: Temps dropped 7 Deg C at load.


----------



## CaliLife17

Leak testing first Custom loop build. 900D really offers a good amount of space. Lets hope it does not leak.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Leak testing first Custom loop build. 900D really offers a good amount of space. Lets hope it does not leak.


In the cylinder res, are those bubbles?

And dual KPEs! NICE!!!


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> In the cylinder res, are those bubbles?
> 
> And dual KPEs! NICE!!!


LOL ya, those are bubbles, this was taken like 10 mins after i started the test, and it was the first time I filled the loop. I have been rocking the case now, and a lot of it has cleared up. Im hoping by tomorrow morning, a lot will be cleared out by then.

Ya dual KPE is a lot of fun, and I have 2x 5960x CPU's to test, so I'm also hoping I have enough slack to take off the CPU block without draining the loop.

I can say i learned a lot from this, and my next build, i think will go smoother.

One thing I would of done better is, I have 2x D5 Vairo's running with an EK TOP, and right now they are set to 3 speed 3. I did not rotate the pumps when i put them in the top, to make it easy for me to change the speed on them. So right now, There really is no easy way for me to speed them up, so I'm kinda stuck at 3.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> LOL ya, those are bubbles, this was taken like 10 mins after i started the test, and it was the first time I filled the loop. I have been rocking the case now, and a lot of it has cleared up. Im hoping by tomorrow morning, a lot will be cleared out by then.
> 
> Ya dual KPE is a lot of fun, and I have 2x 5960x CPU's to test, so I'm also hoping I have enough slack to take off the CPU block without draining the loop.
> 
> I can say i learned a lot from this, and my next build, i think will go smoother.
> 
> One thing I would of done better is, I have 2x D5 Vairo's running with an EK TOP, and right now they are set to 3 speed 3. I did not rotate the pumps when i put them in the top, to make it easy for me to change the speed on them. So right now, There really is no easy way for me to speed them up, so I'm kinda stuck at 3.


Mine was my very first desktop build, so what I was worried about was keeping the Classy happy on air. At first I had an RM850 in my 350D, but I noticed that even at stock speeds, 3Dmark was causing voltage drops in GPU-Z that I was uncomfortable with (11.75 to 11.8v). I'm not an extreme OCer, or really an OCer, but I do expect 12v to be 12v. (I bought the Classy in order to have OC, but able to thrive in a small environment). When I upgraded PSUs to a Seasonic 1050w Platinum unit, my voltages under 3DMark went to 12.05v. So there is definitely a noticeable improvement in power delivery going from a mid-level PSU (the RM850) to a top-shelf PSU (the Seasonic SS-1050w XP3).

Another thing I did was I put the SSD up in the 5.25" drive bay, and that enabled me to remove the drive bays for better airflow to the GPU, but to the entire system as a whole (I put in 2 Noctua NF-A14 iPPC 2000rpm fans). The end result was that my GPU max temps dropped 7 Deg C (which I'll gladly take for simply improving airlfow). All of this I learned from the intiial build to the re-wiring / re-fanning of the computer. For $150 and a little wiring ingenuity, it's the best thing I could have done short of putting in an expansion for liquid cooling. At this time, I'm not ready for it, but now I know that I have the space for expansion - and then some.

At this stage, the only thing I'd change is MAYBE to a Kingpin Edition, but the cost / performance gain just is not worth doing so in the least. For gaming, the Classy does everything. (OK, maybe I'd put some 3000rpm fans in for intake, but only if I knew the mobo could handle 2 fans with .55A draw each.)

But that first build, is now complete!


----------



## Ironsmack

I can almost taste it... I thought I'd be leak testing tonight. Then Canada post failed to deliver my Crystal links to finish my loop.

Fack...


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Does anyone know if an RX360 V3 radiator will fit in the corsair 750D, with just push using corsair sp120's? I have a VI Hero, and I'd like to know for sure. If not, I'll get the AX360


It all depends on the heatsink on your motherboard, I don't remember if the v3 is 54 or 56mm thick. I have the x99 deluxe with the black ice GTX nemesis 360 which I believe is 54 then adding 25mm for fan =79mm which just made it by a hair stand lol. I hopethis answers your question.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Does anyone know if an RX360 V3 radiator will fit in the corsair 750D, with just push using corsair sp120's? I have a VI Hero, and I'd like to know for sure. If not, I'll get the AX360
> 
> 
> 
> It all depends on the heatsink on your motherboard, I don't remember if the v3 is 54 or 56mm thick. I have the x99 deluxe with the black ice GTX nemesis 360 which I believe is 54 then adding 25mm for fan =79mm which just made it by a hair stand lol. I hopethis answers your question.
Click to expand...

http://www.xs-pc.com/radiators-rx-series/rx360-triple-fan-radiator-v2

56mm thick


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> http://www.xs-pc.com/radiators-rx-series/rx360-triple-fan-radiator-v2
> 
> 56mm thick


thanks, it depends on the clearance on the mobo now, all he as to do now is measuring..pls he could offset this by moving the rad forward(closer to windowed panel) like Jamaican reaper did.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> http://www.xs-pc.com/radiators-rx-series/rx360-triple-fan-radiator-v2
> 
> 56mm thick
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, it depends on the clearance on the mobo now, all he as to do now is measuring..pls he could offset this by moving the rad forward(closer to windowed panel) like Jamaican reaper did.
Click to expand...

I know I can fit push/pull + RX360v3 in my 800D. Can't imagine there would be less space in the 750D.


Spoiler: This guy has a RX360v3 in the top here



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetToTheChopaa*
> 
> The reason why I removed the cage...
> http://s373.photobucket.com/user/Hawkins79/media/PC stuff/IMAG0162_zps04a653a7.jpg.html
> ...two XSPC RX360 v3.
> I cut it out with a dremel.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I know I can fit push/pull + RX360v3 in my 800D. Can't imagine there would be less space in the 750D.


understood but the problem is if his mobo has a high heatsink the deluxe x99 is a tad on the high side do I was limited to what I wanted to do, I wanted to use a ut60 but couldn't because it was a millimeter or 2 too big.


----------



## Accursed Entity

Got my 450D today, beautiful case, I'm going to use it next month.


----------



## MrTank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> This looks to be well thought out, but I don't see any intake fans except for possibly putting one on the bottom in front of the PSU.


The PUS lays on its side allowing the exhaust to face the honeycomb like grate on the bottom. You can put it on either side of the case(left or right) with the exhaust fan of the PSU facing out. The set up works great temps have decreased from my case overall utilizing the different set up options. I dont mind telling you what the set up I have is if you have any questions.

Have a good one and let me know if you want to see the set up I have.


----------



## PePoX

hiya guys! i want to build a water cooling pc with this case and i was wondering: could i fit a 360 rad in the front and had enough clearance left to mount a 480/420 rad in the bottom? another quiestion, could i get away with a 80mm thick radiator in the bottom? or is a 60mm the max thickness allowed to avoid issues with the power supply

thanks!


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PePoX*
> 
> hiya guys! i want to build a water cooling pc with this case and i was wondering: could i fit a 360 rad in the front and had enough clearance left to mount a 480/420 rad in the bottom? another quiestion, could i get away with a 80mm thick radiator in the bottom? or is a 60mm the max thickness allowed to avoid issues with the power supply
> 
> thanks!


What case?


----------



## PePoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> What case?


right sorry i forgot this is a multiple cases owner club my bad it's the 900d


----------



## Leyaena

Hey guys,

I've got a small issue concerning my 900D, or more specifically the rails used to mount a 480mm radiator on the bottom of the case, on the side facing the window.

When I first got the case , I wanted to mount my radiator on the bottom, facing the side of the window, but I had some trouble getting the rails to line up correctly, since it seemed the holes in the top rail would always be a tiny bit to the left or a tiny bit to the right of the ones the bottom rail.

Since I couldn't get it to work straight away, I put the rails to the side and decided to just mount my 480 at the top of the case instead, and that's where it's been mounted ever since. Now, recently I decided I'd try and get my rig as quiet as possible, and now I'm looking at getting a second 480 rad for the bottom of the case.

Here's the problem though:
I've misplaced the rails, and I can't for the life of me seem to find them anywhere in the boxes I usually keep my spare parts.
I thought, no problem, I'll just go onto the Corsair website and order some new ones, since I know they stock pretty much every replacement part you could wish for.
Unfortunately, I found out you stock pretty much everything, EXCEPT for the rails









Now, on to my real question:
Do you guys know of a way for me to get a new set of those radiator mounting rails?
I'm located in Belgium, so it might be a bit tricky, but I'm open to suggestions


----------



## VSG

Contact Patuga (ColdZero) and see if he can make you a better functioning set of those rails. If not, PM @CorsairGeorge here about it and see if he can help out.


----------



## Teasee

Does anyone know if a Kraken x61 CLC will fit in the 450D? Mixed answers on Google.


----------



## vilius572

Photoshoot of my rig. I know, white cables looks bad in there but still better than original ones. I will get new cables once I get money.


----------



## dmasteR

Whats a good replacement 200MM fan for the top? Mine recently started to click, and I want to replace it with something better! May also replace the one in the front as well! (650D)


----------



## Ironsmack

One thing i could think off (and something I would do, if I was in your position) is go to your nearest renovation store and look for a aluminum/metal stock (less than 20 gauge) and make your own bracket.


----------



## Slomo4shO

I have been pretty lazy with uploading photos from my SLR camera so I just took some photos on my phone for easier uploading. 6 radiators, 29 fans:


----------



## jjsoviet

Soon :3


----------



## Leyaena

I've sent out messages to both CorsairGeorge and ColdZero, hoping that either of them could help me out with my problem.
I'm actually rooting for ColdZero to be able to help me, since I was thinking of making my own midplate/lightbox to seperate the bottom compartment off anyway, but I figure if he's gonna be shipping something to me I might as well get one of his as well








Thanks a lot, geggeg, I didn't know ColdZero made all of those modding parts, and I'm hoping it'll help me out a great deal!


----------



## VSG

Glad it helped


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> -snip-


Linus would be proud of you haha

Nice beast of a PC.


----------



## cyph3rz

To all 350D owners, has anyone ever done this small mod before? Since a 5.25" drive bay cover from a 600T case would not fit, what I did was remove the mesh, filed down the sides, then put it in. That's the only way I got to to fit. Has anyone ever done this small mod with this case before? Tell me what you think how it looks guys. Thanks!


----------



## Hyper Droid

Hey guys, I'm thinking of modding my Obsidian 800D case that I have around 3 years... I'm getting bored of the simplistic design, so now I'm going to mod it.

I've looked everywhere for people selling parts (especially side panels). *Is anyone willing to sell/swap the original (great condition) side panel + Extra money for a modded side panel?* (I accept paypal) I'm more interested in this kind:





Any ideas???

Also, I plan to buy some stickers to show off a little more the RoG logo:



http://www.modsticker.com/product_images/k/462/Exteriorperfilesquerdo__78295_zoom.jpg

If you notice, on the second image you can see that the Corsair logo at the bottom of the front panel has been removed. How do I do this carefully without the chance of scratching the surface???

Lastly, what do you think are the coolest looking LED lit, high performance, LOW noise *fans*???

THANK YOU!


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teasee*
> 
> Does anyone know if a Kraken x61 CLC will fit in the 450D? Mixed answers on Google.


Yeah I can't find a solid answer either.


----------



## sl1pkn07

Hi

This is my 800D mod to fit SR-2 mobo with 12 5.25 bay








to


















































After some attempts to make a custom I/O 11 PCI Shield with press brake and laser (2 attempts = 2 failed), I have bought a Lian-li D8000 mobo tray (HPTX factor compatible) to fit in 800D chassis


































































Custom 5.25 drive bay panels with press brake and laser










































All (or some) pics of buildlog here

Greetings


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Very, very impressive!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Gonna be working on a friend's 900D this weekend. A 2700K and a pair of 780ti will be going under water.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Gonna be working on a friend's 900D this weekend. A 2700K and a pair of 780ti will be going under water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This sounds like fun! Does your friend have a build log? I'd definitely be interested in checking it out.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> This sounds like fun! Does your friend have a build log? I'd definitely be interested in checking it out.


No, he lets me handle all the tech stuff. He just likes to game.

I Should probably do a quick log, since I'll be doing some custom work on it.

Reason he wants to water cool is because his GPUs reach 90C after 30 minutes of modded skyrim, he saw that my temps were below 40C with the exact same mods. I tried getting him to swap the 2700K for a 5930K, but he said water cooling first. Should definitely be fun.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> No, he lets me handle all the tech stuff. He just likes to game.
> 
> *I Should probably do a quick log, since I'll be doing some custom work on it.*
> 
> Reason he wants to water cool is because his GPUs reach 90C after 30 minutes of modded skyrim, he saw that my temps were below 40C with the exact same mods. I tried getting him to swap the 2700K for a 5930K, but he said water cooling first. Should definitely be fun.


Perfect reason to do so!


----------



## ozzy1925

i started installing 900d coldzero parts .You can check my build log Here if you are interested









Installed motheboard tray cover and the backlate.



Its like solving a puzzle








Need to install :1x5.25" sidecover on the back+1x5.25"cover with sssd support+1xfan front cover+1x hdd back cover.


----------



## JackhammaUK

Hi everyone!

I've just completed a few upgrades on my 350D machine so I thought I'd come and share it in here.









Hope it's ok!


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackhammaUK*
> 
> Hi everyone! I've just completed a few upgrades on my 350D machine so I thought I'd come and share it in here.










Rep+! What size is that top radiator?


----------



## ozzy1925

is there any video showing how to remove 900d 5.25 "retainer clips?


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> is there any video showing how to remove 900d 5.25 "retainer clips?


for what? To be able to reuse them later or what?


----------



## ozzy1925

i want to install cold zero 5.25 clear cover and
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> for what? To be able to reuse them later or what?


trying to install cold zero 5.25 clear cover but i dont want to damage these clips when removing


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> is there any video showing how to remove 900d 5.25 "retainer clips?


If I understand correctly what you are wanting to do, see here:

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showpost.php?s=fdaab72e38404debed9af30334429d1e&p=715295&postcount=36

Hopefully that's what you wanted to know.


----------



## JackhammaUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep+! What size is that top radiator?


Thanks! It's a 280 (Corsair Hydro H110). I'd like to make the loop fully inclusive of the CPU but at the moment I can't warrant getting rid of a perfectly functional AIO...but eventually!


----------



## nickbaldwin86

I got a 250D

I will post pictures of it later in life


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> If I understand correctly what you are wanting to do, see here:
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showpost.php?s=fdaab72e38404debed9af30334429d1e&p=715295&postcount=36
> 
> Hopefully that's what you wanted to know.


i saw that earlier but the small plastics looks very fragile i dont want to crack them


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sl1pkn07*
> 
> Hi
> 
> This is my 800D mod to fit SR-2 mobo with 12 5.25 bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some attempts to make a custom I/O 11 PCI Shield with press brake and laser (2 attempts = 2 failed), I have bought a Lian-li D8000 mobo tray (HPTX factor compatible) to fit in 800D chassis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom 5.25 drive bay panels with press brake and laser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All (or some) pics of buildlog here
> 
> Greetings


how did you get the front cover with all the bays? want for my 900d


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> how about using spoiler when quote?


how about doing it for me as my hand being broken makes things difficult and my primary hand is the one thats broken. if you want to be a smartass do it under your breath and not type it in here.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> 
> 
> I'm posting with the on-screen keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use this
> or simply edit the fellow member post by just writing *-snip-*, it looks cleaner, I'm just trying to help a bit.
Click to expand...

nothing wrong with tryingto help and being polite as i understand but unfortunately doing things with my left while being right handed and in pain i was in a rush to get to my percocet so i did not do it and this is after the fact so it no longer matters. Thank you for being polite at least but its a new page now.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> how about doing it for me as my hand being broken makes things difficult and my primary hand is the one thats broken. if you want to be a smartass do it under your breath and not type it in here.
> 
> 
> 
> i dont care if you have broken hands or broken bones...using spoiler will be %1000 easier than posting those. .Why should i waste my bandwith by looking at your useless speech and same pictures over and over?
Click to expand...

and i dont care if you want a spoiler or not you didnt get it and you wasting your bandwidth saying this will not get it for you. upgrade your net if bandwidth is a issue.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> and i dont care if you want a spoiler or not you didnt get it and you wasting your bandwidth saying this will not get it for you. upgrade your net if bandwidth is a issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think mods made the spoiler for?go ahead and quote all posts better for your small brain...
Click to expand...

see if you get one roflmao. You are quite the character though especially considering that post is still as is and you are still talking like you will change that fact.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> How can you guys talk like that to my friend? djthrottleboi is just trying to be active on this forum and you don't need to judge him for not using spoiler. You guys won't understand how hard is it to write/ use mouse before you break your own hand. I feel sorry for him, if you don't, atleast you should respect him as member and don't jugde him for not using spoiler.


pay no attention to ozzy as his words carry no weight. he's not even helpful in the forums and does lots of talking without it being of much use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> This thread has gone way too off-topic.
> 
> Anyway, in the next weeks hopefully I'll have my build in my 450D


are you transferring or doing a new build?


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> are you transferring or doing a new build?


New build! So excited!
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/qph623

It's not much, but hopefully it'll look good, the case arrived a few days back.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> How can you guys talk like that to my friend? djthrottleboi is just trying to be active on this forum and you don't need to judge him for not using spoiler. You guys won't understand how hard is it to write/ use mouse before you break your own hand. I feel sorry for him, if you don't, atleast you should respect him as member and don't jugde him for not using spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> lol , djwhatever now calling friends ?
> Ok then, vilius mate you better teach him how to use our forum.Btw are you sure his hand is broken? because by looking at his posts i can tell he has a broken skull
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> lol , djwhatever now calling friends ?
> Ok then, vilius mate you better teach him how to use our forum.Btw are you sure his hand is broken? because by looking at his posts i can tell he has a broken skull
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no, but we are mates and secondary his fingers were broken but he had a surgery.
Click to expand...

lol he says our forum like he really cares and helps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> are you transferring or doing a new build?
> 
> 
> 
> New build! So excited!
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/qph623
> 
> It's not much, but hopefully it'll look good, the case arrived a few days back.
Click to expand...

not much? thats a ton of power. will you be oc'ing that ram? let me know if you do how far you get.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

900D Laser etched front panel


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 
> 
> 900D Laser etched front panel


nice i like it. after i get my stitches removed i will try this lighting idea i have.i want to do green behind thefront panel.


----------



## 66racer

Thread cleaned.


----------



## Spectrus77

Hi guys, here is my 350D off!!!


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectrus77*
> 
> Hi guys, here is my 350D off!!!


That looks so clean. What camera did you use?


----------



## Spectrus77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> That looks so clean. What camera did you use?


Thanks!!!

Nikon D3100 - 18-55mm.


----------



## hernan86

What do you think about Zotac 970 Omega in 250D?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hernan86*
> 
> What do you think about Zotac 970 Omega in 250D?


I think its a perfect fit and from what i hear the 970's are quieter and don't run as hot.


----------



## caymandive

I joined the Corsair Obsidian 450D club this week and couldn't be happier.

http://s123.photobucket.com/user/caymandiver75/media/PC/Rig2_zpsb08da7fd.jpg.html

http://s123.photobucket.com/user/caymandiver75/media/PC/Rig1_zpsde72bb8d.jpg.html


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caymandive*
> 
> I joined the Corsair Obsidian 450D club this week and couldn't be happier.


Nice, Rep+! I'm building next week on my 450D.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *caymandive*
> 
> I joined the Corsair Obsidian 450D club this week and couldn't be happier.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, Rep+! I'm building next week on my 450D.
Click to expand...

can't wait to see the build. make sure to post pics.


----------



## OkanG

First package:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Got more stuff today!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








How it looks now:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









600t and 450d size comparison for the curious:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




The inspector inspecting.

The master approves, poses in front of his prey.



So far it's very.. standard. Minimalistic hardware, white color theme, Corsair AF and SP fans and so forth. I'm not the most creative person, but I'll add my personal touches to the case next month. Will post here!


----------



## Fuzzysham

Hey guys, I'm about to purchase two radiators for my 900D. My plan is to put a 480 UT60 up top and a 480 UT60 in the bottom, I decided to not go with monstas. I would like the _option_ to do push/pull on at least one of the radiators in the future if I feel like experimenting. From my understanding it is possible to put a push/pull 480 UT60 at the top but it could be a tight fit. I do plan to utilize the crosschill option on my motherboard. Will that be too tight of a fit with the UT60 in push/pull? Would it make more sense to go with a thinner XT45? Or should I not even consider push/pull and just stick with two UT60's in push? I will be utilizing all Noctua NF-F12's. Although, I keep hearing about these gentle typhoon fans and I am now very curious.

My components are in my signature/profile - nothing has changed except I am moving to entirely water cooling and have a GTX 980 on order (who knows when that will be back in stock...).

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzysham*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm about to purchase two radiators for my 900D. My plan is to put a 480 UT60 up top and a 480 UT60 in the bottom, I decided to not go with monstas. I would like the _option_ to do push/pull on at least one of the radiators in the future if I feel like experimenting. From my understanding it is possible to put a push/pull 480 UT60 at the top but it could be a tight fit. I do plan to utilize the crosschill option on my motherboard. Will that be too tight of a fit with the UT60 in push/pull? Would it make more sense to go with a thinner XT45? Or should I not even consider push/pull and just stick with two UT60's in push? I will be utilizing all Noctua NF-F12's. Although, I keep hearing about these gentle typhoon fans and I am now very curious.
> 
> My components are in my signature/profile - nothing has changed except I am moving to entirely water cooling and have a GTX 980 on order (who knows when that will be back in stock...).
> 
> Thanks for the help!


You might instead consider 56mm thick XSPC RX V3s instead of UT60s. That'd give you a few more mm's of wiggle room plus a better made / better performing rad. Just sayin'.


----------



## springs113

dont know about that better made better performing rad thing...


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> dont know about that better made better performing rad thing...


The RX V3 is pretty much the best performing all around rad out right now at low and high fan speeds.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1309645/bundymania-user-review-triple-radiator-360-roundup-with-22-rads/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bundymania*
> 
> [...] *Test-Results:*
> 
> Delta-T - Difference between air and water temperature. Lower = better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *^ Fan speed: 600 rpm.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *^ Fan speed: 800 rpm.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *^ Fan speed: 1200 rpm.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *^ Fan speed: 1500 rpm. - i used fans from Phobya* [...]


Also, just ask in the Mayhems Club thread what they think about Alphacool rads. Alphacools are definitely good performing rads (I luv them, and have XT45s, an XT60, and several Monstas myself) but it's well known that Alphacool (and Phobya - same company) do not have great quality control and their rads are typically full of junk that needs cleaned out before first use or it can damage pumps, discolor coolants (which is why there's no love for Alphacool in the Mayhems Club thread), etc. In this respect they are well-known for being worse than any other brand.

XSPC rads, on the other hand, are the opposite end of the spectrum. Well made and generally pretty clean inside. Hardware Labs rads are also well known for being high quality, though not always as good of a performer.


----------



## VSG

At the risk of coming off selfish, my preliminary results are suggesting a new leader from med-high RPMs. It is still leading at low RPMs though!


----------



## Fuzzysham

Man, I thought this was going to be easy and I would be able to make a decision today. I was hoping to build the rig this weekend. Now I have to choose, unless I get one UT60 and one XSPC.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

You Can Add me TO the 750D Owners Club!! I am proud of it


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> You Can Add me TO the 750D Owners Club!! I am proud of it


Is almost every fan in your case an exhaust or I'm seeing wrong?

By the way beautiful build, congrats!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> Is almost every fan in your case an exhaust or I'm seeing wrong?
> 
> By the way beautiful build, congrats!


The Rear Fan is the Only Intake. I live in Louisiana and keep the house around 80. Do you think something would work better? I am still learning


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

You should be fine as long as your intake fan is filtered. Since you have negative pressure on your case, a lot of dust will get in there. Shouldn't be an issue if you dust your rig periodically.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> At the risk of coming off selfish, my preliminary results are suggesting a new leader from med-high RPMs. It is still leading at low RPMs though!


Cant wait for the review:thumb:. I have some GTX Nemesis Rads i run between 700-1400 RPM range depending on what I'm doing, and I am really liking them. Really interested in your results VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzysham*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm about to purchase two radiators for my 900D. My plan is to put a 480 UT60 up top and a 480 UT60 in the bottom, I decided to not go with monstas. I would like the _option_ to do push/pull on at least one of the radiators in the future if I feel like experimenting. From my understanding it is possible to put a push/pull 480 UT60 at the top but it could be a tight fit. I do plan to utilize the crosschill option on my motherboard. Will that be too tight of a fit with the UT60 in push/pull? Would it make more sense to go with a thinner XT45? Or should I not even consider push/pull and just stick with two UT60's in push? I will be utilizing all Noctua NF-F12's. Although, I keep hearing about these gentle typhoon fans and I am now very curious.
> 
> My components are in my signature/profile - nothing has changed except I am moving to entirely water cooling and have a GTX 980 on order (who knows when that will be back in stock...).
> 
> Thanks for the help!


As i said above, i have GTX nemesis Rads, which are i believe 56mm thick, in a Push/Pull config with SP120 fans (25mm) and with my RVE, it just BARELY fits. I will see if I can get some pictures of it, but if it does fit, it will be a very tight fit.

I always thought my 900D was big enough, but after this last build, It turns out it is a little to tight for my liking, which I why I decided to go CaseLabs. 900D is a good case though, served me well.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You should be fine as long as your intake fan is filtered. Since you have negative pressure on your case, a lot of dust will get in there. Shouldn't be an issue if you dust your rig periodically.


How Would You go about making positive pressure?? The front Fans were blocked by the 750D's panel (I hope they re make it slotted or vented) so I went exhaust. The top 3 x 120 are exhaust as well because I just thought thats how they should go! Lol. I could switch the front to intake and leave the panel down when I game but then I would be blowing hot air into the case... ugh I dont know. At first I didn't have a waterblock on the gpu also... so mayb...I could switch it??


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> How Would You go about making positive pressure?? The front Fans were blocked by the 750D's panel (I hope they re make it slotted or vented) so I went exhaust. The top 3 x 120 are exhaust as well because I just thought thats how they should go! Lol. I could switch the front to intake and leave the panel down when I game but then I would be blowing hot air into the case... ugh I dont know. At first I didn't have a waterblock on the gpu also... so mayb...I could switch it??


Maybe try reversing it so the front fans are exhaust and top/back fans are intake?







Will look a little goofy, but it would look different


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> How Would You go about making positive pressure?? The front Fans were blocked by the 750D's panel (I hope they re make it slotted or vented) so I went exhaust. The top 3 x 120 are exhaust as well because I just thought thats how they should go! Lol. I could switch the front to intake and leave the panel down when I game but then I would be blowing hot air into the case... ugh I dont know. At first I didn't have a waterblock on the gpu also... so mayb...I could switch it??


You can just flip the fans and make them blow air inside the case. The more fans you have as intake the more positive the air pressure. You could just flip the front ones. Use both front and rear as intake, have the top exhaust. Don't worry about the hot air from the rads, it won't make a difference.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

I will be setting up a 900d this weekend!









Could you please tell me which would is the proper way to ventilate the system? There will be a radiator on the bottom, top, and back of the case. I've read that it's better to have the cooler air from outside going through the radiator but does that not mean hot air will be blown on the component?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You can just flip the fans and make them blow air inside the case. The more fans you have as intake the more positive the air pressure. You could just flip the front ones. Use both front and rear as intake, have the top exhaust. Don't worry about the hot air from the rads, it won't make a difference.


Really?? What about temps?? Right now I am sitting at 50C tops (on hardcore visual games: Ex: Middle Earth, BF3) and 70C on the 4770K (Overclocked to 4.5Ghz using 1.275V)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> I will be setting up a 900d this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please tell me which would is the proper way to ventilate the system? There will be a radiator on the bottom, top, and back of the case. I've read that it's better to have the cooler air from outside going through the radiator but does that not mean hot air will be blown on the component?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Both configurations will work fine. If you pick the first one(left pic) I would flip the rear and make it an intake, just be sure to add a filter.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Really?? What about temps?? Right now I am sitting at 50C tops (on hardcore visual games: Ex: Middle Earth, BF3) and 70C on the 4770K (Overclocked to 4.5Ghz using 1.275V)


I mean, you might get and increase of like 1degree if anything but less dust.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You should be fine as long as your intake fan is filtered. Since you have negative pressure on your case, a lot of dust will get in there. Shouldn't be an issue if you dust your rig periodically.
> 
> 
> 
> How Would You go about making positive pressure?? The front Fans were blocked by the 750D's panel (I hope they re make it slotted or vented) so I went exhaust. The top 3 x 120 are exhaust as well because I just thought thats how they should go! Lol. I could switch the front to intake and leave the panel down when I game but then I would be blowing hot air into the case... ugh I dont know. At first I didn't have a waterblock on the gpu also... so mayb...I could switch it??
Click to expand...

Corsair is testing a new cover for the 750D. Hopefully, it will be out soon. There is a rather lengthy thread in the Corsair Forums about it. Corsair announced the new front panel development roughly in the middle.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Cant wait for the review:thumb:. I have some GTX Nemesis Rads i run between 700-1400 RPM range depending on what I'm doing, and I am really liking them. Really interested in your results VSG


Unfortunately I don't have Nemesis GTX 480s (only GTS 480 and GTX 560) but from prelim results in those RPM ranges, the top dog seems to be the XSPC RX480 v3.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have Nemesis GTX 480s (only GTS 480 and GTX 560) but from prelim results in those RPM ranges, the top dog seems to be the XSPC RX480 v3.


Interesting, wonder if the thickness of the GTX would help the performance if any over the GTS, I would assume performance of 480 and 560 in the GTX are comparable.

Might have to sell my Nemesis Rads and pick up some XSPC, looking forward the final results. Thanks for all the effort and hard work, we all owe you one!










EDIT: noticed you said you have a 560 GTX.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Both configurations will work fine. If you pick the first one(left pic) I would flip the rear and make it an intake, just be sure to add a filter.
> I mean, you might get and increase of like 1degree if anything but less dust.


Thank you! I just want the one which will perform best and keep my computer happy


----------



## VSG

The difference isn't much from 800-1200 RPM and things change more so at higher RPMs. Plus not having the GTX version doesn't exactly make it a useful test for your purposes. There is no RX560 v3 so I don't have a direct GTX to RX v3 comparison.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Thank you! I just want the one which will perform best and keep my computer happy


Both will be the same, having the top will just pull dust from the vents.

Here is what I did to my 900D. Covered the vents and use the rear fan as intake with a dust filter. Air is also coming in through the front. I also have a midplate to separate the air from the basement, so the top of my case has negative air pressure, but not by much. 3 AP-15 as intake vs 4 AP-15 exhaust.


----------



## ozzy1925

you can also buy back plate from coldzero .It has 2 versions with fan and without fan.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> you can also buy back plate from coldzero .It has 2 versions with fan and without fan.


The coldzero plates are nice, I was looking at some after you mentioned. Would be awesome if there store was open! I'm now to figure out whether I use a radiator exhaust at top back of the case or radiator intake in front of case


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> The coldzero plates are nice, I was looking at some after you mentioned. Would be awesome if there store was open! I'm now to figure out whether I use a radiator exhaust at top back of the case or radiator intake in front of case


yea they made of high quality plastic. You can join coldzero facebook and pm patuga he can deliver now if he has those in stock


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sl1pkn07*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings


sl1pkn07 I just wanted to say your project is really great! That's pretty much the server layout build of my dreams. I'd love to have bays from top to bottom very clean like that.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> you can also buy back plate from coldzero .It has 2 versions with fan and without fan.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is a way better looking and much more expensive alternative to what I recommended. The thing that kills me about cold zero are the shipping prices to the US. I would recommend ordering the midplate and motherboard shroud if you go with the rear vent cover. That way you can combine shipping.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> This is a way better looking and much more expensive alternative to what I recommended. The thing that kills me about cold zero are the shipping prices to the US. I would recommend ordering the midplate and motherboard shroud if you go with the rear vent cover. That way you can combine shipping.


yea i dont know how much it will cost but dont you hae laser cut machine and make that piece by yourself?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> yea i dont know how much it will cost but dont you hae laser cut machine and make that piece by yourself?


I could make it, but it isn't for me.







It's for our friend Tyrannosaurus


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I could make it, but it isn't for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's for our friend Tyrannosaurus


ahh true ,well you can send him as a gift


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> ahh true ,well you can send him as a gift


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I could make it, but it isn't for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's for our friend Tyrannosaurus


I am content with the help given to me







I'm now waiting for the packages, I usually get packages towards end of day so it will be long day of anxiety!


----------



## sl1pkn07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> how did you get the front cover with all the bays? want for my 900d


you mean a gap for all bays?, with dremel and patience (chassis) and milling machine (bezel).

if you mean a cover for 5.25 units, are the stock with the chassis. but you can buy more in the corsair shop (I bought two kits recently in the UK online store for my 800D)

for 900D: http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/900d-odd-drive-bay-cover

i'm not sure if you can make this for your 900D, probably be ugly because need hide the plastic behind of front cover
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*


Thanks


----------



## springs113

Best air flow setup for the 750d?

Front intake, rear intake, top exhaust?
Front intake, rear exhaust, top intake?
Front intake, rear exhaust, top exhaust?
Front exhaust, rear intake, top exhaust?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Best air flow setup for the 750d?
> 
> Front intake, rear intake, top exhaust?
> Front intake, rear exhaust, top intake?
> Front intake, rear exhaust, top exhaust?
> Front exhaust, rear intake, top exhaust?


Stick with either of the first 2 options.


----------



## Someone09

Just got my 900D windowed sidepanel. Will try to mount a big 230mm fan on it.

Probably going to kill myself in doing so because of having 2 left hands...but hey, it´s worth it.


----------



## nandapanda

I'm planning on purchasing a new case tomorrow, really keen on the 750D as it just looks amazing. Can anyone comment on how loud the case is? Was planning on replacing the AF140's with some noctua's.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sl1pkn07*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> how did you get the front cover with all the bays? want for my 900d
> 
> 
> 
> you mean a gap for all bays?, with dremel and patience (chassis) and milling machine (bezel).
> 
> if you mean a cover for 5.25 units, are the stock with the chassis. but you can buy more in the corsair shop (I bought two kits recently in the UK online store for my 800D)
> 
> for 900D: http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/900d-odd-drive-bay-cover
> 
> i'm not sure if you can make this for your 900D, probably be ugly because need hide the plastic behind of front cover
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

yeah i don't have the tools, patience and the 900D is too much case as a first time startup project for modding.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Hey guys, I have a question about what would be the best product or way to set up something like this regarding CPU cooling for the 450D. I have a "odd" idea. Sorry if this is a terrible presentation of that idea. I basically want to have two rads attached, one being on the rear and one on top. I want the top one to go the full length or how ever much is possible. What's the cleanest way I can do this? I _don't_ want to have a big custom setup with separate pump, res, etc, if possible. I think I've seem CLC's that have "expansion" options.


----------



## djthrottleboi

i'm dissapointed. i will need more uv sticks because these are not that noticeable even when its dark.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a question about what would be the best product or way to set up something like this regarding CPU cooling for the 450D. I have a "odd" idea. Sorry if this is a terrible presentation of that idea. I basically want to have two rads attached, one being on the rear and one on top. I want the top one to go the full length or how ever much is possible. What's the cleanest way I can do this? I _don't_ want to have a big custom setup with separate pump, res, etc, if possible. I think I've seem CLC's that have "expansion" options.


You must be referring to an expandable closed loop like the Eisberg systems from Cooler Master.


----------



## nandapanda

Just bought the 750D, looking at putting acoustipack through the case to quieten it up a bit. Can anyone here offer some advice on where to place it? Given the large window, I was thinking about the edges of the window, covering up the mesh at the back of the case, the space for the two 120mm fans up top and covering the entire right hand side case.


----------



## Someone09

Been trying to mount a big fan to the sidepanel of my 900D.

The fan:


Drilling some holes:


Mounting the fan:


Installed:


Havn´t taken one with the dust filter installed in front of it...so, you just have to imagine it.









Looks rather good considering I did it.
However, the difference in temps was shockingly low.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Made a hole in the front of my 250D. The start of many mods... I will likely start a Build log thread.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acknown3*
> 
> Looks rather good considering I did it.
> However, the difference in temps was shockingly low.


Yes it does, look nearly stock.

What was the temp difference?


----------



## Someone09

CPU: From 68 to 66°C
GPU1: From 88°C @ 77% to 85°C @ 65%
GPU2: From 83°C @ 54% to 84°C @ 58%


----------



## Malcom28

Hey i wonder if i can put Cooler Master Nepton 280L at the top of Corsair 450D i know it fits with 140mm and 120mm but what about the radiator and the whole cooler i mean the dimensions of it will it fit at the top no problem with the motherboard i have the ASUS Crosshair IV Formula 890FX btw.

http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-liquid-cooler/nepton-280l/


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcom28*
> 
> Hey i wonder if i can put Cooler Master Nepton 280L at the top of Corsair 450D i know it fits with 140mm and 120mm but what about the radiator and the whole cooler i mean the dimensions of it will it fit at the top no problem with the motherboard i have the ASUS Crosshair IV Formula 890FX btw.
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-liquid-cooler/nepton-280l/


Quick Google search:
http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/210691-cooler-master-nepton-280l-clearance-in-cases/


----------



## Malcom28

yea i saw this i just wonder if anyone here run something like that on his setup and also if will be possible to add 2 more fans to have quad fan cooling fits the 450D ?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

New 900D Midplate:


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> New 900D Midplate:


*sigh* I wish I could mod like that...


----------



## siffonen

Small update to front of my case, ran out of cf-vinyl so had to use scrap peaces to top two parts, thats why the line are in different way.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> *sigh* I wish I could mod like that...


Same here







I'd love to have the tools and the time I would make some interesting stuff for myself


----------



## Someone09

Did some testing yesterday to figure out if my temperature issues with my GPUs might be related to the GPUs themselves (bad thermal paste and the like) or if it´s a airflow issue.

Thought I´d leave pictures of my "testing setup" here:


----------



## Accursed Entity

*Turbo fan mode initiated*

That's a pretty interesting test set-up.


----------



## poulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> New 900D Midplate:


hi
nice work. do you do it yourself?
maybe you have some drawings with dimensions of this plate? it's hard to find near to me place to buy this thing.
p.s. or maybe some one else have this drawings with righ dimensions ?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poulk*
> 
> hi
> nice work. do you do it yourself?
> maybe you have some drawings with dimensions of this plate? it's hard to find near to me place to buy this thing.
> p.s. or maybe some one else have this drawings with righ dimensions ?


Yeah, I have the measurements, will post them when I get home in about 1 hour.


----------



## CaliLife17

What do you all think is a good price to sell my 900D for? Sadly don't have the Rep to sell it on here, so going to try Craigslist first, that way its local and trying to avoid shipping it. Has everything included, including the retail box and was never modded.

Goes for about $320 on both amazon and newegg + Tax. I was thinking $275 but don't know if that is too high to start.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *poulk*
> 
> hi
> nice work. do you do it yourself?
> maybe you have some drawings with dimensions of this plate? it's hard to find near to me place to buy this thing.
> p.s. or maybe some one else have this drawings with righ dimensions ?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yeah, I have the measurements, will post them when I get home in about 1 hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Here are the 900D Midplate measurements, also try and use 1/8" or thinner acrylic or aluminum panel, so it fits nicely under the lip of the magnetic rails that hold the bottom panels closed.

Try these measurements on a piece of rigid cardboard first, there are size variations on 900Ds. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## poulk

*LaBestiaHumana*
Great THANKS!!!








hehe, now im need find right way to cornvert this dimensions in milimiters


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> What do you all think is a good price to sell my 900D for? Sadly don't have the Rep to sell it on here, so going to try Craigslist first, that way its local and trying to avoid shipping it. Has everything included, including the retail box and was never modded.
> 
> Goes for about $320 on both amazon and newegg + Tax. I was thinking $275 but don't know if that is too high to start.


Depends on how new it is and how many signs of usage it has.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poulk*
> 
> *LaBestiaHumana*
> Great THANKS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe, now im need find right way to cornvert this dimensions in milimiters


Try Converber. I've been using it for years.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Or you can just use google

https://www.google.com/search?q=inches+to+mm


----------



## aabeba

hi, pasted this from coolers cos someone told me to look here.

guys, i want to build a pc with 5960x and 2-4 g1 gaming 980s but i dont know how many case fans i should use. i like this 140mm fan http://www.phanteks.com/PH-F140TS.html and it can be put into 120mm fan mounts. cooler i like is swiftech h-240x.

i know 120mm and 140mm fans are popular, but how many of each should i get (corsair 900d case) and where should i put which ones. i want to oc my cpu to 4.3 or so gigs. also how many rads does it make sense to have. what are the advantages of 120 vs 140. does anyone have any comparisons of 1v2v3 etc rads, fans in terms of temp and noise in a case like this. any recommendations are welcome, thanks for the tips. sorry im a newbie.

also can you put phanteks f140ts into the front of 900d since it has 120mm mounts or no


----------



## djthrottleboi

Hows this for color?


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i'm dissapointed. i will need more uv sticks because these are not that noticeable even when its dark.


I looked at reviews ,and to my knowledge the Darkside UV lights are by far the best , and one small one will light your whole rig ,I'v seen what you are talking about and ,yeah washed out looking UV glow with some cathodes , but bright glow with Darkside ,and if you have them controlled you can even turn them right down and get plenty of glow.

Here is a good example : 



 look at the last example the green UV liquid is a good comparison


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i'm dissapointed. i will need more uv sticks because these are not that noticeable even when its dark.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at reviews ,and to my knowledge the Darkside UV lights are by far the best , and one small one will light your whole rig ,I'v seen what you are talking about and ,yeah washed out looking UV glow with some cathodes , but bright glow with Darkside ,and if you have them controlled you can even turn them right down and get plenty of glow.
> 
> Here is a good example :
> 
> 
> 
> look at the last example the green UV liquid is a good comparison
Click to expand...

bookmarked and will be my next purchase.


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> bookmarked and will be my next purchase.


I got mine from Frozen , but where ever is closer for you, Frozen have different colours and sizes ,and also your choice of power adapter , i.e the 3 pin , molex etc..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> bookmarked and will be my next purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine from Frozen , but where ever is closer for you, Frozen have different colours and sizes ,and also your choice of power adapter , i.e the 3 pin , molex etc..
Click to expand...

Yeah I bookmarked the frozen link as thats the only one that has it for 11.99 i think. Well they are the only ones in america with it it seems.


----------



## $ilent

Hello all Corsair case owners!

I have a 700D, is it possible to have a 360mm rad and 480mm in this case? If so could anyone give me some pointers as to the best way to do it? I dont have all the modification tools to hand unfortunately but id be willingto give it a go if its not gonna be too much effort!

I was thinking 360mm rad up top and somehow get the 480mm rad on its side in the bottom?

thanks


----------



## Biggu

My most recent pictures of my case, moved the 2nd pump that feeds to the GPU and will do the same for the CPU pump eventually. added a GTX 980 with Hydro copper block to the mix.


----------



## leon1972

Hello!!!! I bought a Corsair 650 case about 2 weeks ago and as my computer is 4 years old I am looking to upgrade the vid card to a Sapphire Vapor-X R9 920 TRI-X OC http://www.sapphiretech.com/present...d=1&gid=3&sgid=1227&pid=2167&psn=000101&lid=1. As I only have stock cooling in it I am wondering what I need to add for cooling in order to keep temps down. They are currently in the 30's when idle and 50's at full load.


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leon1972*
> 
> Hello!!!! I bought a Corsair 650 case about 2 weeks ago and as my computer is 4 years old I am looking to upgrade the vid card to a Sapphire Vapor-X R9 920 TRI-X OC http://www.sapphiretech.com/present...d=1&gid=3&sgid=1227&pid=2167&psn=000101&lid=1. As I only have stock cooling in it I am wondering what I need to add for cooling in order to keep temps down. They are currently in the 30's when idle and 50's at full load.


So, your GPU is hovering around the 50's when its on load? That's pretty good as it is.


----------



## leon1972

My gpu is also currently only a hd 5770. Lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> So, your GPU is hovering around the 50's when its on load? That's pretty good as it is.


----------



## HeyThereGuy

Just want to confirm before I place my order through Frozen.. A RX480V3 w/ push/pull will fit in the bottom of a 900D correct?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyThereGuy*
> 
> Just want to confirm before I place my order through Frozen.. A RX480V3 w/ push/pull will fit in the bottom of a 900D correct?


yes but you will have to remove 2 hd bays and the brackets and it would seem you wont be able to do push/pull only one of them.


----------



## HeyThereGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes but you will have to remove 2 hd bays and the brackets and it would seem you wont be able to do push/pull only one of them.


Okay so if I understand correctly I can only do push/pull on the first three and not where the PSU is?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyThereGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes but you will have to remove 2 hd bays and the brackets and it would seem you wont be able to do push/pull only one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so if I understand correctly I can only do push/pull on the first three and not where the PSU is?
Click to expand...

yes or it won't b ideal anyway.


----------



## HeyThereGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes or it won't b ideal anyway.


Thanks I am thinking i'll just run them in push only and have exhaust fans on the right side of the case in the bottom.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyThereGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes or it won't b ideal anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I am thinking i'll just run them in push only and have exhaust fans on the right side of the case in the bottom.
Click to expand...

have them as intake. no point in exhausting out the bottom. as you know I have this case and its so big you cant get air to be positive enough however done correctly will allow you to move air at a decent rate.


----------



## HeyThereGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> have them as intake. no point in exhausting out the bottom. as you know I have this case and its so big you cant get air to be positive enough however done correctly will allow you to move air at a decent rate.


Will do thanks for the input. Trying to 100% decide on blocks now. Decided I will go with acetal but not sure if I should just stay all copper blocks seeing as the rad's will be copper anyhow or go with nickel water blocks.


----------



## EaglePC

900d have a weird issue with the window panel it looks so blur when you put in leds ?

WP_20141117_006.jpg 99k .jpg file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> 900d have a weird issue with the window panel it looks so blur when you put in leds ?
> 
> WP_20141117_006.jpg 99k .jpg file


lol thats the type of lighting used. mine comes through clear. and also it will glow with bright lights.


----------



## wa3pnt

This might be a dumb question, but you did remove the protective film that is on the window?

That makes everything look cloudy.

RodeoGeorge


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wa3pnt*
> 
> This might be a dumb question, but you did remove the protective film that is on the window?
> 
> That makes everything look cloudy.
> 
> RodeoGeorge


lolz i was wondering this too but gave him more credit than that.


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Try shining different kinds of light through, just make sure it's not your lights. If the panel is indeed cloudy, refer to the polishing acrylic guide right there.


----------



## wermad

Picked up a new 900D since i couldn't pass up the price. Sadly, UPS did a number on the case and its got some good damage on it. Rma time









Hope to re-join the club soon


----------



## VSG

lol I told you that you can't stay happy without a large case


----------



## wermad

I have v71 and I'm not happy with it. The corsair was on sale so thought I pick up one for my b-day







. Planning a new rig but cash is tight, so this will be a snail rate build







. Sucks mine came in damaged


----------



## Alvinchm

Hi guys, anyone know if the Noctua NH-D15 will fit in 450D? Thanks in advance.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvinchm*
> 
> Hi guys, anyone know if the Noctua NH-D15 will fit in 450D? Thanks in advance.


http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/210965-can-noctua-nh-d15-fit-into-corsair-obsidian-450d-case/


----------



## wermad

Anyone have a Monsta rad in the bottom chamber? I've seen a couple of rigs w/ 240s but looking for a 480 (







). Btw, I've studied the few rigs and personally have dabbled w/ the Monsta on the roof (familiar territory)

My rma is slowly but surely getting there. Eta is this friday for the damage one to arrive back to TD, then they will ship out my new one. They did offered advance rma, but I declined as I didn't have the money to pay the higher rate (vs the sale I got it at) and I'm missing about 95% of my wc components, so there's no rush







.

edit: ordered CL Merlin psu bracket


----------



## VSG

In 900D right? I have one. You can do it with 6 fans on it (PSU will block the other 2).


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> In 900D right? I have one. You can do it with 6 fans on it (PSU will block the other 2).


Psu is relocating...two Monsta 480s will be buried in the depths of the 900D's hell....muwahahhahahahah. Lol XD.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> In 900D right? I have one. You can do it with 6 fans on it (PSU will block the other 2).
> 
> 
> 
> Psu is relocating...two Monsta 480s will be buried in the depths of the 900D's hell....muwahahhahahahah. Lol XD.
Click to expand...

How do i get a 360 up front. i tried but it wont fit and i need the hd bays up front as i have the 240mm on the side in back and x2 240's up top.


----------



## wermad

A slim 360 like the ST30/EX360 will fit inside w/ room for fans. I recall this is doable as there's enough room (one bank of fans. Though the plumbing may get tricky and you will intrude into the bottom chamber's space (unless you remove one fan or go w/ a 240 instead). I think I saw this in the TinyTom review. Its pretty long but he does take the time to show how several rads can go into the 900D.


----------



## VSG

I wouldn't recommend it. You can do Monsta with single set of fans but it would almost be a rad sandwich at that point and there are much better options with single fans that would allow push pull also.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> A slim 360 like the ST30/EX360 will fit inside w/ room for fans. I recall this is doable as there's enough room (one bank of fans. Though the plumbing may get tricky and you will intrude into the bottom chamber's space (unless you remove one fan or go w/ a 240 instead). I think I saw this in the TinyTom review. Its pretty long but he does take the time to show how several rads can go into the 900D.


I tried with a ex 360 but it would require me to go without the dust filter.I guess i will have to wait for a dust filter.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I tried with a ex 360 but it would require me to go without the dust filter.I guess i will have to wait for a dust filter.


What rads are you running besides the EX?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend it. You can do Monsta with single set of fans but it would almost be a rad sandwich at that point and there are much better options with single fans that would allow push pull also.


I've ran rad sandwiches before and seen them in other rigs. Though, not with a Monsta







. I went w/ sp120 hp's this time for a good static pressure fan. There's enough overkill for this but I"m going w/ something new and different w/ the 900D. I know there's enough space but I'm looking to see where the ports end up to start planning w/ fittings/adapters I need.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I tried with a ex 360 but it would require me to go without the dust filter.I guess i will have to wait for a dust filter.
> 
> 
> 
> What rads are you running besides the EX?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend it. You can do Monsta with single set of fans but it would almost be a rad sandwich at that point and there are much better options with single fans that would allow push pull also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've ran rad sandwiches before and seen them in other rigs. Though, not with a Monsta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I went w/ sp120 hp's this time for a good static pressure fan. There's enough overkill for this but I"m going w/ something new and different w/ the 900D. I know there's enough space but I'm looking to see where the ports end up to start planning w/ fittings/adapters I need.
Click to expand...

x1 ax240 x2 ex240's


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

I thought it was pretty much settled by now that a 'rad sandwich' is pretty much a waste.

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/06/08/hesmelaughs-radiator-sandwich-testing/
Quote:


> The first, shocking realization is this: The stacked rads almost always perform worse than the solo rad with the same number of fans. The rest of the data is as expected: Two separate rads perform best, more fans are always better and the airflow going from warmer to cooler rad is slightly worse than the other way around.
> 
> I couldn't believe that the sandwiches performed worse than the solo rad, initially. I retested everything and got identical results, though.


----------



## VSG

^ What Unicr0nhunter said. I went with the whole Monsta route in the 900D myself and it's great when you have enough airflow through it, but starving 2 of air when instead you can run 50-60mm thick rads in push pull (or just push for that matter) makes no sense to me personally.

To be fair, it isn't an exact rad sandwich as each rad still has it's own set of fans but given the spacing in between, it might as well be one.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> ^ What Unicr0nhunter said. I went with the whole Monsta route and it's great when you have enough airflow through it, but starving 2 of air when instead you can run 50-60mm thick rads in push pull (or just push for that matter) makes no sense to me personally.


what about ut 60 480mm push and pull and ut60 240mm push on the buttom?


----------



## wermad

There's a dozen things I can think of in wc that are a waste. Yet you guys and many don't care and do it for other reason s. My intentions a well. Heck, one monsta can cool my rig, but that's not the point. Come'on guys, didn't really expect this from you guys


----------



## VSG

lol fair enough. It will be a spectacle to be sure


----------



## wermad

gonna hope tiny tom is correct siting ~220-230mm in width. That's why rolled it on the monstas. Plus I got them for a great price (almost ut60 money), and its a nice and unique challenge. Wermad is ready







, hopefully TD ships quickly.

Btw, any one know what the CZ mid-plate runs for?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> There's a dozen things I can think of in wc that are a waste. Yet you guys and many don't care and do it for other reason s. My intentions a well. Heck, one monsta can cool my rig, but that's not the point. Come'on guys, didn't really expect this from you guys


Fair enough. Hardly anything with overclocking and watercooling is 'worth it' in many respects, and a lot of expense often gets made based simply on aesthetics or whatnot, but adding something like the another monsta rad to a loop would actually make your temps worse than without it?

A large expense for a modest or negligible improvement is common, but worse performance? notsomuch, at least not without others pointing it out around here.


----------



## The Storm

I just ordered a 900D today to replace my switch 810. I can't wait to see how big this thing is compared to the switch, I may have to get a new computer desk for it to fit on. Tiger Direct has a great deal on them so I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I just ordered a 900D today to replace my switch 810. I can't wait to see how big this thing is compared to the switch, I may have to get a new computer desk for it to fit on. Tiger Direct has a great deal on them so I couldn't pass it up.


trust me dont bother getting a desk to put it on. Find a way to make space on the side of a desk.


----------



## wa3pnt

I went to Sams Club and purchased the rolling cabinet for my 900D. Works great and plenty of drawers to store items.










RodeoGeorge


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

You’re mad. Cool, mind you, but mad.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wa3pnt*
> 
> I went to Sams Club and purchased the rolling cabinet for my 900D. Works great and plenty of drawers to store items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodeoGeorge


I like it, I may have to go check it out. Can you pm how much it was?


----------



## Arizonian

Just put the 450D on my Christmas list for a Broadwell project I should have completed by summer. Love everything about this mid-tower from what I've read.


----------



## ALLTEVIR

*Corsair Obsidian 900D mini Edition*

Processor:
Intel i7 4790k

Mother Board:
Asus Maximus VII Gene

Memory:
G-Skill Trident X 16GB DDR3 2.400mhz

Video Card:
SLI Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 G1 Gaming

Cooler CPU:
Corsair H100i with altered for radiator 360mm.

Cables Sleeves

HardDrive/SSD:
02tb Storage HDD
240GB SSD Corsair Force

PSU:
Corsair AX1200

Case:
Corsair Obsidian Series 350D Custom


----------



## Ironsmack

^^so those 5 fans on the bottom, what are they cooling?


----------



## wermad

900D on its way









Some parts awaiting the case:


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 900D on its way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some parts awaiting the case:


Awesome man, I just checked and mine is on its way from Tiger direct as well. Will be here on tuesday, also my 480's will be arriving as well. Can't wait to move everything into this new case.


----------



## VSG

Wermad: Get washers for those M3 Alphacool screws if you haven't already.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Awesome man, I just checked and mine is on its way from Tiger direct as well. Will be here on tuesday, also my 480's will be arriving as well. Can't wait to move everything into this new case.


I had to wait for the damage one the be returned first. Hopefully, it gets here by the end of the week to get those rebates going (and my new build).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Wermad: Get washers for those M3 Alphacool screws if you haven't already.


Ive had a few Alphacool rads and I never use the laughably small-head screws. Im so tempted to covert them to m4 but there's always a slight offset when installing it in the case. I'm sticking to m3 and I have a bunch m3 screws in my parts bin.


----------



## VSG

Yeah, I don't bother with a re-tap myself. Just have a bunch of spare screws in the common sizes and lengths with nice thick metal Phillips style head.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 900D on its way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some parts awaiting the case:


Haha I can't wait to see what you do. Are you going to hack it up like your did your 800D or just cram as much of those rads in there as you can







?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wa3pnt*
> 
> I went to Sams Club and purchased the rolling cabinet for my 900D. Works great and plenty of drawers to store items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodeoGeorge


Do you know the model on that tool cart? Perfect for my place.


----------



## wa3pnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Do you know the model on that tool cart? Perfect for my place.


In searching for the cabinet I have, I found a second similar one.

Here are the links.

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/ultra-heavy-duty-6-drawer-cabinet/prod2140859.ip?navAction=

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/4-drawer-cabinet-hard-wood-top/prod13760146.ip?navAction=

Not cheap, but built like a tank.

RodeoGeorge


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wa3pnt*
> 
> In searching for the cabinet I have, I found a second similar one.
> 
> Here are the links.
> 
> http://www.samsclub.com/sams/ultra-heavy-duty-6-drawer-cabinet/prod2140859.ip?navAction=
> 
> http://www.samsclub.com/sams/4-drawer-cabinet-hard-wood-top/prod13760146.ip?navAction=
> 
> Not cheap, but built like a tank.
> 
> RodeoGeorge


Perfect, thanks for the info

+1


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Wermad: Get washers for those M3 Alphacool screws if you haven't already.


I made some inserts for mine to fix the Corsair fan fault of easily crushed grommet that can therefore puncture a rad because the screw screws deeper into the rad mount , you see this all the time in builds not many people notice , its not the screw being done up too tight either ,its just a design fault and is extremely easy to just pinch the grommet with your fingers and make it collapse , IMHO a washer wont stop this , as it still fully collapses the grommet , I made my inserts out of Nylex garden sprinkler attachments , they were the right diameter and strong and black.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## VSG

That's a different issue, yeah I've had that happen to some of my Corsair fans also but loosening it a bit works just fine. Not like they have a sealed frame against the rad anyway.


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That's a different issue, yeah I've had that happen to some of my Corsair fans also but loosening it a bit works just fine. Not like they have a sealed frame against the rad anyway.


Yeah i see the issue you mean ,just a small screw head.
Like someone else said , all rads would do well to have stopper plates under screws.
The only thing i dont like about just backing the screw off and not tightening it , is that to me in my case with my rad RX 360 V3 it definitely does not feel tight enough to do this , i could easily turn the screw head with my fingers , it would be your worst nightmare to have a screw work loose and fall onto your GPU and even worse fall to the bottom and hit a fan and be flung at huge speed at something in your case , you could locktite them , i just choose to make the insert and not have any possibility for this scenario


----------



## wermad

Do you guys keep those plastic bases when the radiator is installed ?


----------



## jameyscott

Picked up a 900D and 700D on an irresistible deal... Now that I finally have the 900D in my hands. I can see the potential. dual 480s, a 360 and 240 here I come!







I still have no clue what I'm going to use the 700D for because my wife wants me to build her a system in my Air 540.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Picked up a 900D and 700D on an irresistible deal... Now that I finally have the 900D in my hands. I can see the potential. dual 480s, a 360 and 240 here I come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have no clue what I'm going to use the 700D for because my wife wants me to build her a system in my Air 540.


Welcome to the club.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Do you guys keep those plastic bases when the radiator is installed ?


If I remember correctly I did with my RX480 in the bottom. I just didn't trust the radiator fan mount system by itself.


----------



## HeyThereGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Do you guys keep those plastic bases when the radiator is installed ?


I had to remove them for a XSPC RX 480 to fit.


----------



## wermad

Guess I'll have to wait until I get the case. I'm fitting two Alphacool rads. Thanks for the input gents


----------



## maximus7651000

The Alphacool rads fit with the bases left in. I've got my UT60 sitting on top of them and the screws lined right up. Used brass washers for those small headed M3 screws though...


----------



## Bertovzki

Is there anyone lurking here hat can tell me what the measurement is from the " bottom " of a EX 280 to the first 140 mm fan mount holes ? and also from the other end the " top " of the tank fill port end to the first 140 mm fan mount holes ?

I am trying to work out what space I have under the rad each way it can be mounted ( ports up or ports down ) to see if i can still mount fans underneath using the original mount holes , it loks easy enough if the ports are at the top.

The XSPC web site does no give all the measurements for how far the mount holes are from the top and bottom edges , as in following diagram


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






This would be helpful , I might yet cut all the front Radiator mount out and make my own where i want it , bit i would appreciate these measurements to see if i will bother .


----------



## Jo0

Tempted to buy that 800d refurb from corsair's outlet. I have concerns about room and configurations on mounting ssds on the backside of the 5.25" bays and possibly the hotswap bay. I'm looking at potentially having 3 ssds.

Also how well will the case hold up for air cooling while I acquire parts for WC'ing?


----------



## _REAPER_




----------



## FastRedPonyCar

Hey guys. Google search led me here in hopes of finding some info on whether or not a PSU shroud exists for the 650D.

I'm replacing a lot of stuff next week and if possible, would like to have a PSU shroud added to conceal some wires. I've seen a couple of custom builds that have some great looking shrouds but can't seem to find anyone actually selling them.

I'm not really handy when it comes to sheet metal work so there's no chance that I would be able to DIY this thing.

I do have money though if anyone here has a solution for me.

Here's what I'm dealing with :/


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> Is there anyone lurking here hat can tell me what the measurement is from the " bottom " of a EX 280 to the first 140 mm fan mount holes ? and also from the other end the " top " of the tank fill port end to the first 140 mm fan mount holes ?
> 
> I am trying to work out what space I have under the rad each way it can be mounted ( ports up or ports down ) to see if i can still mount fans underneath using the original mount holes , it loks easy enough if the ports are at the top.
> 
> The XSPC web site does no give all the measurements for how far the mount holes are from the top and bottom edges , as in following diagram
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be helpful , I might yet cut all the front Radiator mount out and make my own where i want it , bit i would appreciate these measurements to see if i will bother .


Does anyone know anyone with an EX 280 , to answer my question of missing dimensions on the XSPC EX 280 website tech drawing ? , id appreciate this info so i can plan my mounts.









@FastRedPonyCar , are your skills up to making an acrylis PSU shroud ? if you have the tools ?


----------



## wermad

The case does support 280mm rads in the top and bottom. Where are you planning to install your rad?

Ex should be close to rads like the st30-280:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/22071/ex-rad-658/Alphacool_NexXxoS_ST30_Full_Copper_Slim_Profile_Dual_140mm_Radiator.html?tl=g30c95s930

Edit: check out the wc thread if this is more of a radiator qs:

http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/76350


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The case does support 280mm rads in the top and bottom. Where are you planning to install your rad?
> 
> Ex should be close to rads like the st30-280:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/22071/ex-rad-658/Alphacool_NexXxoS_ST30_Full_Copper_Slim_Profile_Dual_140mm_Radiator.html?tl=g30c95s930
> 
> Edit: check out the wc thread if this is more of a radiator qs:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/76350


Yes it definitely is supported but I want to mount it up front and I want to have the ports at the bottom , and there lies the problem I need to know how far the port end extends past the screw mounts to fit 2 x 140 mm fans under ,that's what I need to know , iv made a cardboard template but cant place the fan mount holes , I can see by holding the 2 x 140 mm fans in front that the rad will fit ports up top , most probably , and yes I will be cutting the bottom out and making my own mounts for 140 mm fans, My mods to date are on the 750D thread im doing a lot of them , pages 580 ,592 , 594 and 600 , im continuing to cut metal out and make lots of mods , I seriously considering just cutting the whole front fan mounts out and making my own of those too , just would be handy to know those measurements in case I decide I don't want to.

Thanks


----------



## wermad

^^^^Just got mine and I'll dig around more for you.

First mod!!!!!!!!!!!

900D goes tool-less expansion slots (as it should have been!)!!!!!!!!!!!!









Almost 95% done and I need to test it a bit more if I need to tweak it. The clips don't go all the way back but I'm sure its enough to loosen and remove your card. Once its off the pcie slot, it can be manuevered in and out. Some testing tonight. The part is a Lian Li PC-03 for eleven slots (black). They also make a seven slot red and silver/black version too. Only mods are removing the pegs (can be done w/ a blade) and drilling some new screw holes. Using some machine screws I had in my parts bin.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21121/cpa-669/Lian_Li_PCI-03X_Tool-Less_11_x_PCI_Card_Holder_-_Black.html





Next mod, midplate! Then, ripping out the hdd cage! Damn usps sent my CL psu bracket from central cali, to northern cali,







. It should have arrived the next day, its going on now six days (







)


----------



## VSG

I thought about that but wasn't sure if tool-less was the way to go with my heavy cards with full blocks on them. Definitely makes things a lot easier though- I have small hands so it helped out installing GPUs in there.


----------



## wermad

Stupid ocn rotated my pics 90°









I has large hands, this will definitely help. The bracket is only $26 + $4 usps shipping, not bad for a $30 investment. I'll test my two sapphires later tonight


----------



## Bertovzki

@wermad , nice mod looks good


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> @wermad , nice mod looks good


Thank you, it definitely looks the part









A better pic:


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


Looks good man


----------



## ivers

did anyone see a shop with the 900D hot swap cable? cant find any in Can and corsair would ship it for 40$


----------



## wermad

I hate hdd cages and just have them laying around. You just need the little cable?

edit: sent you a pm


----------



## ondoy

can you remove the ODD of a 450D and replace it with a HDD cage ???


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> can you remove the ODD of a 450D and replace it with a HDD cage ???


I'm sure it would be easy enough and probably the same cuts and rivets to drill out as in the 750D , here is some of my work on this subject ,links to pages 592 ,594 ,600 ,scroll down each page until you find my post with spoiler for each of the below subjects:

My New NZXT and FC5 V3 bays :
http://www.overclock.net/t/1430077/corsair-750d-owners-club/5910

A tutorial i made for the removal of the 5.25" bays , with various options :
http://www.overclock.net/t/1430077/corsair-750d-owners-club/5930

And my new SSD and HDD trays :
http://www.overclock.net/t/1430077/corsair-750d-owners-club/5990

Hope this helps


----------



## wermad

Lots of work done this weekend. Sadly, the heatsink of the Sniper 5 clashes with the fan on the top Monsta (







). Possible options:

-Ek block
-hack the heatsink
-change boards

For now, im removing the fan since im still on stock air.

Everything came out exactly how planned. I planned for about five weeks and stuff was.done on a tight budget. Thanks to a few owners and ex owners on some tips but overall it was a breeze and very familiar territory.

A few key points to help anyone else:

-Two Monsta rads with one bank will fit in the.bottom chamber. Even with the Corsair Sp's bumpers.
- removing the odd bay is easy (dont forget to take off the door panel rails!). Thanks to Jameswalt for the tips.
-Alphacool rads dont fit with the hdd cage bases. Those guide rails need to be removed first. This will clear you enough if you stick with the M3 screws.
-the midplate was the biggest challenge. In the end, it came out ok.

Ended spending ~ $20 in material and hardware. I had a ton of screws and necessary tools.to pull off the rest.

Just got my cpu block in and im pending the gpu block to ship.

Pics and list of.parts will be up in a bit


----------



## Alex132

Anyone have any idea the screw size for the 750D motherboard standoffs?

My 800D seems to be 6mm of head, assuming the same size then?


----------



## Evinety

This is a question about the 450D: If i'm to have three 120mm fans on top and two 140mm fans on the front, where do I to put my 3.5" HDD? Can I put the HDD where the ODD cage is?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Anyone have any idea the screw size for the 750D motherboard standoffs?
> 
> My 800D seems to be 6mm of head, assuming the same size then?


Believe Corsair mainly does imperial. I checked my 900d. The standoffs are 8mm on the body and 6-32 outer and inner threads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evinety*
> 
> This is a question about the 450D: If i'm to have three 120mm fans on top and two 140mm fans on the front, where do I to put my 3.5" HDD? Can I put the HDD where the ODD cage is?


There are cheap 3.5 to 5.25 brackets available. Btw, looking at the 450d, the front fans mount inside the front fascia allowing the hdd cage to be installed.


----------



## Evinety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Believe Corsair mainly does imperial. I checked my 900d. The standoffs are 8mm on the body and 6-32 outer and inner threads.
> There are cheap 3.5 to 5.25 brackets available. Btw, looking at the 450d, the front fans mount inside the front fascia allowing the hdd cage to be installed.


So are you saying that the HDD cage can be mounted behind the two 140mm front fans?


----------



## maximus7651000

-Alphacool rads dont fit with the hdd cage bases. Those guide rails need to be removed first. This will clear you enough if you stick with the M3 screws.

I find this interesting since my hdd bases and guide rails are still installed in my case and my Alphacool UT 60 lined up perfectly with the M3 screws. I'll be removing the bases from mine when I install my Monsta rad...should be here before Friday.


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> I'm sure it would be easy enough and probably the same cuts and rivets to drill out as in the 750D , here is some of my work on this subject ,links to pages 592 ,594 ,600 ,scroll down each page until you find my post with spoiler for each of the below subjects:
> 
> My New NZXT and FC5 V3 bays :
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1430077/corsair-750d-owners-club/5910
> 
> A tutorial i made for the removal of the 5.25" bays , with various options :
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1430077/corsair-750d-owners-club/5930
> 
> And my new SSD and HDD trays :
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1430077/corsair-750d-owners-club/5990
> 
> Hope this helps


thanks...


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evinety*
> 
> So are you saying that the HDD cage can be mounted behind the two 140mm front fans?


you can mount the HDD cage either below the ODD or at the bottom, with two 140mm in front...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evinety*
> 
> So are you saying that the HDD cage can be mounted behind the two 140mm front fans?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> you can mount the HDD cage either below the ODD or at the bottom, with two 140mm in front...
Click to expand...

This. Looking at corsair's site, it comes w/ one hdd cage. You can mount it on the top or bottom:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*
> 
> -Alphacool rads dont fit with the hdd cage bases. Those guide rails need to be removed first. This will clear you enough if you stick with the M3 screws.
> 
> I find this interesting since my hdd bases and guide rails are still installed in my case and my Alphacool UT 60 lined up perfectly with the M3 screws. I'll be removing the bases from mine when I install my Monsta rad...should be here before Friday.


Yup, discovered this last weekend. Ended up using a rotary tool (dremel clone, B&D) to cut off the outer guides and cut the inside for the inner rails. Its just a tad but tall but a little persuasion helps tease in the screw holes.

I got my rig up and running on air for now. Here's a little teaser of my work:


----------



## VSG

Nicely done


----------



## wermad

Two Monsta 480s in the bottom


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Two Monsta 480s in the bottom


I guess it doesn't matter with that much rad but won't sandwiching those rads hurt your perfomance. Looking awesome none the less. Maybe I missed it since I'm on mobile but where did you get that mid plate?


----------



## wermad

diy midplate


----------



## ShdSteel

Have since replaced the single 27" monitor with 3 24" ASUS monitors.


----------



## ShdSteel

gotta love ASUS. Ended up swapping out that huge reservoir for the frozen Q one. Plus I still have a dual bay frozen Q reservoir that I'll sell, orange and blue, for anyone looking for one. May be upgrading to the Posiedon 980 when they come out.

Have a quick question though. I removed the south bridge chip heat sink on my ASUS maximus V formula and replaced it with an EK waterblock, but after I installed the graphics cards, I was unable to attach any fittings to it. I haven't had any issues really except the 6gb/s sata ports not accepting older sata hdd from like 2011 ( have to use the 3gb/s sata ports). Do I need to worry about the SB chip at all or should that water block which is bigger than the stock heat sink be ok on it? I'll get around to posting this question in the cooling part of the forum later today. Thanks for any and all info.


----------



## The Storm

I can't seem to fit an slim 240mm radiator in the front of my 900d while I have a 60mm 480 and a 60mm 240 in the bottom. If I put the ports to the top, the mounting holes do not line up, and if I put the ports at the bottom, they are blocked by the radiators in the bottom. I seems I am going to have to scratch the idea of having a front 240 radiator...


----------



## wermad

I ended up cutting a pass through under the odd cage (first 900d) to squeeze in a gtx 240 AND was not able to use the rad mounts. The rads layed flat on the floor.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I can't seem to fit an slim 240mm radiator in the front of my 900d while I have a 60mm 480 and a 60mm 240 in the bottom. If I put the ports to the top, the mounting holes do not line up, and if I put the ports at the bottom, they are blocked by the radiators in the bottom. I seems I am going to have to scratch the idea of having a front 240 radiator...


yeah i tried to put a 360 up front and found out that you have to remove everything and this includes the hd bays and the dust filter wont fit with a rad.With my fingers broken i said forget it and removed the second psu cover and stuck my 360 out the back.with the tube coming in a pcie slot and up to top rads.


----------



## Nyghtryder_9

I'm trying to do a 900d build and got a coldzero long light box for it a while back. But for the life of me I can't figure out how the support pieces go on the case to hold it up. Has anyone installed one before, any help would be great since I've been at a stand still for like 2 months now.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyghtryder_9*
> 
> I'm trying to do a 900d build and got a coldzero long light box for it a while back. But for the life of me I can't figure out how the support pieces go on the case to hold it up. Has anyone installed one before, any help would be great since I've been at a stand still for like 2 months now.


I'm not sure if this would be of any use:


----------



## Nyghtryder_9

Ya I looked at that video but he doesn't say where the pieces go to support it. And havnt found any info anywhere on the install yet


----------



## MrTank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I can't seem to fit an slim 240mm radiator in the front of my 900d while I have a 60mm 480 and a 60mm 240 in the bottom. If I put the ports to the top, the mounting holes do not line up, and if I put the ports at the bottom, they are blocked by the radiators in the bottom. I seems I am going to have to scratch the idea of having a front 240 radiator...


I have some pics in my profile with the 480 and 240 set up. The 240 is a magicool slim high perfromance its super thin and literly only takes up the area ocupied by the fans. I removed a couple of the HDD cages and use able to fit the 240 right under (so the bottom of the 240 was touching the base on the inside) it and still use the 480 push pull.
I had a 480 rad on the side where the window is, a 360 rad in the front as well as a 240 in the front and a XSPC AX 480 on the side.
When I had the 480/360 combo I had to forgo the push pull config on the 480 in order to fit them together. So I was left with push pull set up on the 360 at the front intake and only 3 fans in the pull position on the 480. I went ahead and removed the 360 in the front and put to use the front intake fans only with the aluminum plates back on. So now I will be moving the 240 push pull to the side with the power supply and using the 480 push pull for the new dual VGA set up.

The Rad width really makes or breaks the layout of the rad set up unfortunately. So I have a 360 XSPC EX rad that wont fit anywhere in the PC


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

Just picked up my case and power supply today. I will be finishing my build within the next two months.

Upcoming Parts List:

Case: Corsair Obsidian 750D

Mobo: EVGA Z97 FTW ATX

CPU: Intel i7 4790K

GPU: Dual SLI EVGA 970 SC w/ ACX 2.0

RAM: 16GB (4x4GB) G.Skill Sniper @2133

Storage: 1x Samsung 840 EVO 500GB SSD 1x Seagate 3TB HDD

Cooling: Corsair H100i CPU cooler

Power: Cooler Master M2 Silent Pro 850W

Here is the start:


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANN1H1L1ST*
> 
> Just picked up my case and power supply today. I will be finishing my build within the next two months.
> 
> Upcoming Parts List:
> 
> Case: Corsair Obsidian 750D
> 
> Mobo: EVGA Z97 FTW ATX
> 
> CPU: Intel i7 4790K
> 
> GPU: Dual SLI EVGA 970 SC w/ ACX 2.0
> 
> RAM: 16GB (4x4GB) G.Skill Sniper @2133
> 
> Storage: 1x Samsung 840 EVO 500GB SSD 1x Seagate 3TB HDD
> 
> Cooling: Corsair H100i CPU cooler
> 
> Power: Cooler Master M2 Silent Pro 850W
> 
> Here is the start:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Grats with the case choice , im sure you will love it , if you want to know anything about the case and can't find your answer here ,pop over to the 750D owners club , it would be good to see you there as well :

http://www.overclock.net/t/1430077/corsair-750d-owners-club/6080


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Could I do EK PE 360 with 25 mm fans in top as well as EK PE 240 in the front and still have the space for 3-way SLI GTX 780 Ti's in the 450D?

The front would have been push/pull with some LED fans, the EK PE 360 in the top would be push and I would have one 120 mm fan as exhaust in the back of the case. I would want to use an EVGA G2 1300W PSU, one SSD and one 3,5" HDD. The CPU will be water cooled while the cards would be air-cooled.


----------



## Ductien2112

Hello everyone,

After changed from Corsair 750D, my new Corsair 900D is almost done.
The pictures are captured by my cell phone so really sorry for the quality









Before:





After:








I've just begun to modified computer case and water cooling 6 months ago therefor my experience is very few.
So sorry for my english


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ductien2112*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> After changed from Corsair 750D, my new Corsair 900D is almost done.
> The pictures are captured by my cell phone so really sorry for the quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just begun to modified computer case and water cooling 6 months ago therefor my experience is very few.
> So sorry for my english


looking great , nice water routes


----------



## DarthBaggins

Turned out really well







The lighting makes it pop


----------



## Jo0

Ugh I can't resist the temptation anymore. I'm buying a refurbished 800D from corsair's outlet for christmas. As much as I'd like a 900D I cant justify it since I won't ever build a rig worthy enough for all that rad space. *Unless there's an insane sale for a 900D before I buy my 800D* LOL


----------



## wa3pnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jo0*
> 
> Ugh I can't resist the temptation anymore. I'm buying a refurbished 800D from corsair's outlet for christmas. As much as I'd like a 900D I cant justify it since I won't ever build a rig worthy enough for all that rad space. *Unless there's an insane sale for a 900D before I buy my 800D* LOL


Thanks for mentioning the Corsair Outlet Store. I didn't know about it.

I also picked up a 800D (about $180) while they were available.

One can never have too many Computer Cases. LOL

RodeoGeorge


----------



## Curleyyy

What are you guys doing for premade sleeved cables? I'm looking at picking up a kit for my modular Silverstone PSU but I can't tell if most of these premade ones are extensions only or full length. Also can you use extensions only in modular PSU's or are they the same plug type either end?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jo0*
> 
> Ugh I can't resist the temptation anymore. I'm buying a refurbished 800D from corsair's outlet for christmas. As much as I'd like a 900D I cant justify it since I won't ever build a rig worthy enough for all that rad space. *Unless there's an insane sale for a 900D before I buy my 800D* LOL


I very much dislike my 800Ds complete lack of airflow. It's very crippling. My sidepanel is never, ever on.


----------



## Jo0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I very much dislike my 800Ds complete lack of airflow. It's very crippling. My sidepanel is never, ever on.


Really? Are you talking for air cooling only or for both WC and air


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jo0*
> 
> Really? Are you talking for air cooling only or for both WC and air


Aircooling for the 800D is absolutely shocking, everyone knows this.
Watercooling the 800D is fantastic though.

The 900D steps up its game massively with aircooling.
Also steps it up a fair bit in watercooling.


----------



## Jo0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Aircooling for the 800D is absolutely shocking, everyone knows this.
> Watercooling the 800D is fantastic though.
> 
> The 900D steps up its game massively with aircooling.
> Also steps it up a fair bit in watercooling.


I figured as much. Unfortunately I'm going to be aircooling with the 800d for a little bit. Ill slowly aquire some WC parts as they come up on the classified section.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jo0*
> 
> Really? Are you talking for air cooling only or for both WC and air
> 
> 
> 
> Aircooling for the 800D is absolutely shocking, everyone knows this.
> Watercooling the 800D is fantastic though.
> 
> The 900D steps up its game massively with aircooling.
> Also steps it up a fair bit in watercooling.
Click to expand...

eh airflow is hard for the 900d unless you have all the fan slots filled. Watercooling is a pain due to the lack of airflow.


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh airflow is hard for the 900d unless you have all the fan slots filled


I'm yet to see a build where someone hasn't filled them (then again I don't see all that many builds)


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jo0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I very much dislike my 800Ds complete lack of airflow. It's very crippling. My sidepanel is never, ever on.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are you talking for air cooling only or for both WC and air
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jo0*
> 
> Really? Are you talking for air cooling only or for both WC and air
> 
> 
> 
> Aircooling for the 800D is absolutely shocking, everyone knows this.
> Watercooling the 800D is fantastic though.
> 
> The 900D steps up its game massively with aircooling.
> Also steps it up a fair bit in watercooling.
Click to expand...

For both....

You can't be good at one and bad at the other really.

I have no intakes bar the 140mm rear fan. Guess what? That's awful for temperatures. Can I mount a front-intake? Not stock I can't.

This thing really needed the option to lose the front 5 bays and the front I/O and turn that into a 240mm intake. I'm thinking of doing that myself actually.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh airflow is hard for the 900d unless you have all the fan slots filled
> 
> 
> 
> I'm yet to see a build where someone hasn't filled them (then again I don't see all that many builds)
Click to expand...

my build is one of them and you are talking about 16 fans minimum plus whatevere else. the 16 fans are minimum $160 if you get average fans and even more for better ones. any deal where you find them in a forum will still hit you for $80. Lets be realistic after the hit you take for the case you will take your time buying fans for this case. They used to be 339 when i got mine but even in the 200's its a bit much. also note the 800d is easier to cool than the 900D


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> What are you guys doing for premade sleeved cables? I'm looking at picking up a kit for my modular Silverstone PSU but I can't tell if most of these premade ones are extensions only or full length. Also can you use extensions only in modular PSU's or are they the same plug type either end?


Lots of modular PSUs have different pinouts. It is not clear why the manufacturers do not make 1:1 PSUs (which could just use the same standard cables between all the PSUs). So OCN has its own PSU pinout repository. There is also sleeving FAQ and video guides. Some cable stores and artisans are in the business of sleeving cables so you can just place an order and they ship you sleeved cables for your PSU.


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> What are you guys doing for premade sleeved cables? I'm looking at picking up a kit for my modular Silverstone PSU but I can't tell if most of these premade ones are extensions only or full length. Also can you use extensions only in modular PSU's or are they the same plug type either end?


I prefer extensions, more compatibility in my opinion. This is the seller I used: ModPCUK/, they sell Shakmods extensions.


----------



## vilius572

I haven't been active on this forum for quite a while. Is there any news about 750d front panel?


----------



## joeh4384

I recently bought my friends PC to part out when he moved and had this case left over so I moved a build I made for my nephew from the 300r into it. I wish he kept the windowed panel but overall I like the case upgrade. The front panel in here though made cable management difficult with the USB 3.0 needing an adapter. The airflow seems decent enough to keep a 290x right around 80.


----------



## jameyscott

Hey guys, what would be the best type of fittings to switch from acrylic to flexible tubing through the midplate?


----------



## wermad

bulk head (aka pass through) fitting.


----------



## wa3pnt

^^^^^^

Agree. See the pictures of the ASUS4 rig in my signature.

RodeoGeorge


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Hey guys, what would be the best type of fittings to switch from acrylic to flexible tubing through the midplate?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> bulk head (aka pass through) fitting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wa3pnt*
> 
> ^^^^^^
> 
> Agree. See the pictures of the ASUS4 rig in my signature.
> 
> RodeoGeorge


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13538/ex-tub-942/XSPC_G14_to_G14_Bulkhead_Adapter_-_Black_Chrome.html


----------



## Evinety

With the 450D, is it possible to mount a hard drive somewhere without the cage?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> bulk head (aka pass through) fitting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wa3pnt*
> 
> ^^^^^^
> 
> Agree. See the pictures of the ASUS4 rig in my signature.
> 
> RodeoGeorge


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13538/ex-tub-942/XSPC_G14_to_G14_Bulkhead_Adapter_-_Black_Chrome.html


Thanks guys! Will make it much easier to manage the tubing in the bottom of the loop and keep it all purty in the top.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Could the Corsair 450D do PE360 with 25 mm fans in top, together with EK-PE or EK-XT 120 in the back (with 25 mm fan)? It seems quite narrow up top, anybody know if that will work? I also have an EK-XTX 120, but that is 65 mm thick (which I guess is too much).









PE is 38 mm thick
XT is 45 mm thick


----------



## VSG

EK PE is pretty much 40mm thick, I checked via a caliper here.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> EK PE is pretty much 40mm thick, I checked via a caliper here.


Okay, I thought I have read somewhere that is was 38 mm ... well, it does not matter much, do you know if it will fit?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

FWIW, EK specs for their CoolStream PE rads do say 38mm.


----------



## VSG

They also said the FPI was 38 till I pointed out how splitter fins don't get added up, and so they added in that additional info in brackets









As far as fitting in the 450D, I will see if my friend here who builds PCs has a 450D on stock. If so I will check it and let you know.


----------



## wermad

Crappy pic, but its pretty much done.


----------



## VSG

Nicely done


----------



## wermad

It don't compare to your goliath TX10-D












Tag: two Alphacool Monsta 480mm rads radiators Corsair 900D .

(sorry, had to tag this, as I have yet seen anyone fit two monstas down below). This hopefully will pop up for someone on google and they can see its technically feasible.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> It don't compare to your goliath TX10-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tag: two Alphacool Monsta 480mm rads radiators Corsair 900D .
> 
> (sorry, had to tag this, as I have yet seen anyone fit two monstas down below). This hopefully will pop up for someone on google and they can see its technically feasible.


It's technically three 480 Monstas inside a 900D.


----------



## wermad

, yes, forgot to type in bottom







. Damn kids running around screaming, loaded on sugar. Can't concentrate on typing







.

edit: simple log i made w/ pics:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1532193/build-log-corsair-900d-w-monstas-two-alphacool-monstas-in-the-bottom-is-possible


----------



## VSG

Yeah I am glad you went ahead with it even though I still don't agree it was a good move


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , yes, forgot to type in bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Damn kids running around screaming, loaded on sugar. Can't concentrate on typing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> edit: simple log i made w/ pics:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1532193/build-log-corsair-900d-w-monstas-two-alphacool-monstas-in-the-bottom-is-possible


Very nice, it's unique and looks good.


----------



## wermad

Should be no different then the STH10 setup (140-ut60-140 140-UT60-140)







. No different then mounting two rads side by side in a pedestal









edit: with this amount of rad, it won't make much of a difference anyhow


----------



## VSG

STH10 has more space between the rads though right? That was my only concern. But the isolation/midplate used should help out even with any issues.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> They also said the FPI was 38 till I pointed out how splitter fins don't get added up, and so they added in that additional info in brackets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as fitting in the 450D, I will see if my friend here who builds PCs has a 450D on stock. If so I will check it and let you know.


Thanks, I would really appreciate it!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> STH10 has more space between the rads though right? That was my only concern. But the isolation/midplate used should help out even with any issues.


probably less then 15mm as 12mm od tube barely went through between both in my sth10 build.


----------



## MattGordon

Hey guys, I got a couple questions concerning the 450D, and I was hoping someone could answer them.









1. Is the right panel able to be put onto the left side? I'd prefer a windowless model, but Corsair has no such model.

2. Is there a way to even get an extra panel?

3. How are the factory-issued fans? If they're poor in quality, which fans would you suggest?

4. Have you ran into any major issues with the case?

Thanks in advance







.


----------



## Manjimaru

Hello

This is the little work I've done with my beloved 900D.

http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/1_wm_zps91077294.jpg.html

http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/2_wm_zps5a8fb8bb.jpg.html

http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/3_wm_zpse7d951cc.jpg.html

http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/4_wm_zps4ee26928.jpg.html

http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/5_wm_zpsb3f64701.jpg.html

http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/6_wm_zps5e0ac6c2.jpg.html

http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/7_wm_zps8bbd6f0e.jpg.html

http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/8_wm_zpse6df7598.jpg.html

http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/9_wm_zps24e51175.jpg.html

http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/10_wm_zpsd0c44b0d.jpg.html

http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/11_wm_zps44c15a23.jpg.html

http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/13_wm_zps26d0209c.jpg.html

http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/12_wm_zps51c1893e.jpg.html

http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/14_wm_zpsa0ccc875.jpg.html

http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/15_wm_zps1a8763a1.jpg.html

Coloured flavors:

http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c0_wm_zpsa3859636.jpg.html

http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c1_wm_zpsd7ceda08.jpg.html

http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c2_wm_zpsb9925e0c.jpg.html

http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c3_wm_zps341c1162.jpg.html

http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c4_wm_zpsede2e73c.jpg.html

http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c5_wm_zpsc7f5a260.jpg.html

http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c6_wm_zpscf976a97.jpg.html

http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c7_wm_zpsdc8aef16.jpg.html

http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c8_wm_zps5852d433.jpg.html

http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c9_wm_zpsfefb663b.jpg.html

It's nothing special or complicated but has a lot of work and i'm satisfied with the result.

Greetings to all, i hope you like it and have fun watching this litle work.


----------



## VSG

Great job, I love it


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Spoiler: Quote, duh



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manjimaru*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is the little work I've done with my beloved 900D.
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/1_wm_zps91077294.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/2_wm_zps5a8fb8bb.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/3_wm_zpse7d951cc.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/4_wm_zps4ee26928.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/5_wm_zpsb3f64701.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/6_wm_zps5e0ac6c2.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/7_wm_zps8bbd6f0e.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/8_wm_zpse6df7598.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/9_wm_zps24e51175.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/10_wm_zpsd0c44b0d.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/11_wm_zps44c15a23.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/13_wm_zps26d0209c.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/12_wm_zps51c1893e.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/14_wm_zpsa0ccc875.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/15_wm_zps1a8763a1.jpg.html
> 
> Coloured flavors:
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c0_wm_zpsa3859636.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c1_wm_zpsd7ceda08.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c2_wm_zpsb9925e0c.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c3_wm_zps341c1162.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c4_wm_zpsede2e73c.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c5_wm_zpsc7f5a260.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c6_wm_zpscf976a97.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c7_wm_zpsdc8aef16.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c8_wm_zps5852d433.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c9_wm_zpsfefb663b.jpg.html
> 
> It's nothing special or complicated but has a lot of work and i'm satisfied with the result.
> 
> Greetings to all, i hope you like it and have fun watching this litle work.






Very sleek. Much so. What is that funny-looking round thingy in between them two fittings on a pipe? Looks like there's fins inside.


----------



## VSG

Flow indicator


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KYKYLLIKA*
> 
> 
> Very sleek. Much so. What is that funny-looking round thingy in between them two fittings on a pipe? Looks like there's fins inside.


That's a flow indicator.

I love the look of that. I'm actually planning on doing something very similar with my 900D whenever I finally get to go X99. Love the look of the white man. It's looks great!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manjimaru*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is the little work I've done with my beloved 900D.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/1_wm_zps91077294.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/2_wm_zps5a8fb8bb.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/3_wm_zpse7d951cc.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/4_wm_zps4ee26928.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/5_wm_zpsb3f64701.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/6_wm_zps5e0ac6c2.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/7_wm_zps8bbd6f0e.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/8_wm_zpse6df7598.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/9_wm_zps24e51175.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/10_wm_zpsd0c44b0d.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/11_wm_zps44c15a23.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/13_wm_zps26d0209c.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/12_wm_zps51c1893e.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/14_wm_zpsa0ccc875.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/15_wm_zps1a8763a1.jpg.html
> 
> Coloured flavors:
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c0_wm_zpsa3859636.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c1_wm_zpsd7ceda08.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c2_wm_zpsb9925e0c.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c3_wm_zps341c1162.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c4_wm_zpsede2e73c.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c5_wm_zpsc7f5a260.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c6_wm_zpscf976a97.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c7_wm_zpsdc8aef16.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c8_wm_zps5852d433.jpg.html
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/user/Manjimaru69/media/Corsair 900D/c9_wm_zpsfefb663b.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> It's nothing special or complicated but has a lot of work and i'm satisfied with the result.
> 
> Greetings to all, i hope you like it and have fun watching this litle work.


Awesome work


----------



## DarthBaggins

Those Aquacomputer blocks always look sexy


----------



## Slam-It

I nearly don´t dare to upload some photos because the quality compared to yours is so crappy









My new sytsem in the 450D:




Still to come:
- custom sleeved cables
- yellow rings for the fans
and maybe a little cover for the cables coming out of the PSU


----------



## MrPCBurner

Hello everybody,
This is my 450D build:



I'm still waiting for water block for my second GPU and pump holder.
It's "just" 2 weeks (?).


----------



## universall1

woow super clean and coordinator , did you paint all these white parts of the case ?


----------



## universall1

my new 900d rig


----------



## MrPCBurner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *universall1*
> 
> woow super clean and coordinator , did you paint all these white parts of the case ?


It's not to me I think ?


----------



## DarthBaggins

nope I think it's to Manji


----------



## universall1

ohh sorry by mistake


----------



## MrPCBurner

Please, quote posts








But yes, white 900D looks great!


----------



## DarthBaggins

@universall1lol it happens you can also use the @ system as well makes this alot easier as well


----------



## MattGordon

Well it's official, finally pulled the trigger. 450D should be arriving Tuesday







.

I can't tell who's more excited, myself or my 760 that can finally breath








.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Well it's official, finally pulled the trigger. 450D should be arriving Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I can't tell who's more excited, myself or my 760 that can finally breath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You can throw a couple more in there with your soon to be 450D, I'm sure your 760 feels lonely


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> You can throw a couple more in there with your soon to be 450D, I'm sure your 760 feels lonely


Actually the 760 will eventually be heading to a new home. Most likely picking up a 970 or 980.


----------



## Manjimaru

I'm glad you like the work, thanks









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *universall1*
> 
> woow super clean and coordinator , did you paint all these white parts of the case ?


Yes...











HD video:






Greetings and happy new year to all


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Actually the 760 will eventually be heading to a new home. Most likely picking up a 970 or 980.


Dual 970 even better!


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Dual 970 even better!


RIP wallet.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> RIP wallet.


RIP lag


----------



## Rei86

So I've had a 900D since launch and its been sitting in the hallway in my home since till today...

Finally got around to doing a test build before I go ahead and order up my WC parts and good lord is it a b.... to install a GPU in this case..

Other than that I can't believe this case just dwarfs the MOBO. I've never had a dual socket board so never really handled something like that but I've never had a case either where the board doesn't look like it belongs either.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> So I've had a 900D since launch and its been sitting in the hallway in my home since till today...
> 
> Finally got around to doing a test build before I go ahead and order up my WC parts and good lord is it a b.... to install a GPU in this case..
> 
> Other than that I can't believe this case just dwarfs the MOBO. I've never had a dual socket board so never really handled something like that but I've never had a case either where the board doesn't look like it belongs either.


lol this case dwarrfs everything. I need to find out if there are clips that can be installed for the lower panels as the magnets aren't strong enough and now they just fall open. All around i must say its a great case but it suxx for cooling if you cannot fill all available fan slots as it seems hard to move any decent amount of air.


----------



## SupaSupra

Just got my 900D today. Absolutely in love with it, can't wait to get modding with it.


----------



## emsj86

Two questions I'm on the fence of getting a 900d. Does it come with a mid plate and f not do you have to mod one or does someone sell them. Also does it come with the side mounted mess so that a rad can be installed on the bottom sideways. Thank you


----------



## VSG

No midplate with the case, you can make them or get them from someone like Coldzero who just re-opened his store as well: http://www.coldzero.eu/


----------



## wermad

$3 in a piece of scrap acrylic, ~$10 in hardware (braces, screws, etc.), used jigsaw, got me a diy midplate. There's a few templates floating around. I used these to get an idea of how to start. I eventually took a bunch of measurements and just went at it. Tweaking it as i offered it up to the 900D. I'm pretty happy w/ the results:


----------



## MattGordon

Nice work!


----------



## Jo0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> $3 in a piece of scrap acrylic, ~$10 in hardware (braces, screws, etc.), used jigsaw, got me a diy midplate. There's a few templates floating around. I used these to get an idea of how to start. I eventually took a bunch of measurements and just went at it. Tweaking it as i offered it up to the 900D. I'm pretty happy w/ the results:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


How well does that acrylic let light through? I'm thinking about making a midplate for my 800d. I'm thinking about using white acrylic with a black sheet of aluminum on top. The black sheet will have the design I want cut out and I'll have LEDs illuminating through the white acrylic and shining through the design on the sheet of aluminum.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jo0*
> 
> How well does that acrylic let light through? I'm thinking about making a midplate for my 800d. I'm thinking about using white acrylic with a black sheet of aluminum on top. The black sheet will have the design I want cut out and I'll have LEDs illuminating through the white acrylic and shining through the design on the sheet of aluminum.


I haven't tested that and its pretty solid white. Though someone has made such a midplate for a 900D. I would think you would need a white glazed acrylic or spray paint a clear piece to let light in.

Edit: btw, its 3/16 (~4mm) thick.
http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/87482-upcs-ultimate-build-painted-mobo-900d-led-midplate-complete/page-2

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Nice work!


Thank you, with a little fiddling, it can be done w/ basic tools.


----------



## MrPCBurner

Good news:
Water block will be with me (<3) around 9th - 14th January.
I'll give you pictures as soon as I'll install everything


----------



## MattGordon

Still a large work in progress, but you have to start somewhere.









Next up is a cpu water cooler. After that I'll start on a few mods I have planned







.

Edit: forgot the picture!


----------



## wermad

Just found a spare roll of window screen mesh and got the idea of overlapping two sheets of mesh for the rear 140. Any thoughts ???


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Just found a spare roll of window screen mesh and got the idea of overlapping two sheets of mesh for the rear 140. Any thoughts ???


You can just buy a 120mm filter and put a 120mm fan. I put a AP-15 as intake, and been working really nice.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Just found a spare roll of window screen mesh and got the idea of overlapping two sheets of mesh for the rear 140. Any thoughts ???


Probably be better than nothing, but I'd rather go with an actual filter. These work good and don't cost much (actually ModDIY usually gives one away as a free gift - or actually it's $0.01 - with most orders)

http://www.moddiy.com/products/Ultra-Thin-0.45mm-PVC-Fan-Dust-Filter-%284cm-to-14cm%29.html

I've bought rolls of the stuff to make my own

http://www.moddiy.com/products/Premium-Ultra-Thin-0.17mm-PVC-Case%7B47%7DFan-Dust-Filter-Material.html


----------



## wermad

Tnx guys









I have all sp120s.
I'll be placing an order from ppcs later on and get one there.


----------



## pmac

HI.
Ok I give up trying to find pictures of what I am looking for exactly. maybe a 900D owner or another version with an idea could explain (Pictures are or would be really nice too)
on where to mount a D5 pump, with its stock head unit 2 1/2 inch barbs, and the metal plate base? Iits the Koolance 450 pump seen here...
http://koolance.com/pmp-450-pump-id-13mm-1-2in

I have included a screenshot of the current state of things...



Thanks in advance for any and all suggestions/ideas. I am not someone that does custom brackets or anything I wouldn't know where to begin with that sort of modifying.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmac*
> 
> HI.
> Ok I give up trying to find pictures of what I am looking for exactly. maybe a 900D owner or another version with an idea could explain (Pictures are or would be really nice too)
> on where to mount a D5 pump, with its stock head unit 2 1/2 inch barbs, and the metal plate base? Iits the Koolance 450 pump seen here...
> http://koolance.com/pmp-450-pump-id-13mm-1-2in
> 
> I have included a screenshot of the current state of things...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any and all suggestions/ideas. I am not someone that does custom brackets or anything I wouldn't know where to begin with that sort of modifying.


If it still the standard D5 base, you can bolt it down to the case below your reservoir. Or you can use a mounting bracket. I'm using one of these:



You can get it in 120 or 140 and mount it on any 120 or 140 mount. In your case, you can mount it on your rad below.

There's other types of brackets and mounts to use:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/pump-accessories/shopby/pump-type--d5/?dir=asc&limit=90&order=price

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30/c107/s156/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-PC_Water_Cooling_Pumps-Pump_Accessories-Page1.html

On recommendation, move your beautiful res up if you can.


----------



## pmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> If it still the standard D5 base, you can bolt it down to the case below your reservoir. Or you can use a mounting bracket. I'm using one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> You can get it in 120 or 140 and mount it on any 120 or 140 mount. In your case, you can mount it on your rad below.
> 
> There's other types of brackets and mounts to use:
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/pump-accessories/shopby/pump-type--d5/?dir=asc&limit=90&order=price
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30/c107/s156/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-PC_Water_Cooling_Pumps-Pump_Accessories-Page1.html
> 
> On recommendation, move your beautiful res up if you can.


Good lord what a simple solution. Thanks a ton. Looking at various options now and will be ordering one for sure, since I do not know if my reservoir is built to attach a pump to the bottom. But have loads of room for that 120mm option.

That will be the way I go I think, unless someone can tell me if there is a way to mount the D5 to the bottom of the reservoir you see in the picture on the original request for help.

Thanks for the suggestion on raising the reservoir up higher, I am certain I can, it screws in to the case holes (where the posts are currently) and there are a few in a row going straight up made for very large motherboards I assume

I will be filling it with a Mayhems Pastel, which isn't transparent...Hindsight I suppose...but I am thinking about not filling it all the way to the top and having the coolant flow down so the coils still show, I'll see, but I'm hoping it'll look nice one way or the other.

*EDIT:*
Thanks a Ton wermad, I placed an order for one of these http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-pump-mount-universal-for-120-140mm-fans-radiators.html , has to cross a border, but I can tape it down in the mean time. I still have other parts on the way as well so whats another 2 weeks before it.'s fully up and running


----------



## Gdourado

Hello, how are you?
I can get an 800D in mint condition for a sweet price.
But the 800D was Corsair's first PC case and it is a couple of years old...
I was wondering if this case is still a good option today? Or is the lack of SSD mount brackets and other "modern" features a let down?
For the same price, would you take the 800D or a Fractal R5?

Cheers!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Hello, how are you?
> I can get an 800D in mint condition for a sweet price.
> But the 800D was Corsair's first PC case and it is a couple of years old...
> I was wondering if this case is still a good option today? Or is the lack of SSD mount brackets and other "modern" features a let down?
> For the same price, would you take the 800D or a Fractal R5?
> 
> Cheers!


I believe the hotswap bays come w/ 2.5 mounting. Not sure if the connectors will line up w/ the hotswap pcb though. You can always remove the hotswap system and just keep the cage.

Are you planning on air or water cooling? Going w/ a big loop w/ multiple components? Then the 800D is your ticket.

If you want a few benefits of newer cases (not much if the 800D has the updates), try the 540 air. Its not as big like the 800D and its full atx vs matx on the R2. at $100, you have ton of option for cases.

Going to shoot ppcs.com a message on a quote for some demciflex filters for top and side vented areas. The rear fan I'll just stick in a 140mm demciflex. I may just go w/ some of the filters already but a quote is just an email away


----------



## pmac

Damn, I saw your post went to your thread, and I'm getting inspired a few packages came in, and I have been humming and hawing all morning to go do some stuff. I'm just not sure I want to get it up and running when I know once the second video card comes in I'll have to unhook some stuff. hm. maybe ...I switched tubing size so I had to buy all new fittings, but a compression fitting is just a barb if you add a clamp if the ID is tha same I guess. I wish I had your creative power, that floor is nice. and thinking about getting quotes on custom (I assume custom) filters ...I never would have thought to do that, it has been bugging me on what I could do to prevent dust build up with so many holes everywhere.

Need to go look see if I have what I need. (I'm thinking right now some quick disconnects I have if I can just add clamps and remove the compression piece. maybe will work to avoid the disassemble for when new card arrives.

EDIT: I just checked tracking on the D5 housing with threads for your own fittings (Koolance) not the standard barb housing and about 8 fittings , its due to arrive Monday.excited I Was not expecting it that soon.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I believe the hotswap bays come w/ 2.5 mounting. Not sure if the connectors will line up w/ the hotswap pcb though. You can always remove the hotswap system and just keep the cage.
> 
> Are you planning on air or water cooling? Going w/ a big loop w/ multiple components? Then the 800D is your ticket.
> 
> If you want a few benefits of newer cases (not much if the 800D has the updates), try the 540 air. Its not as big like the 800D and its full atx vs matx on the R2. at $100, you have ton of option for cases.
> 
> Going to shoot ppcs.com a message on a quote for some demciflex filters for top and side vented areas. The rear fan I'll just stick in a 140mm demciflex. I may just go w/ some of the filters already but a quote is just an email away


Don't you have your top fans as intake? That should create positive air pressure, causing air to escape from those vents. Technically you shouldn't need filters.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Don't you have your top fans as intake? That should create positive air pressure, causing air to escape from those vents. Technically you shouldn't need filters.


That rear fan is set for intake. Only the front fan is set for exhaust, hence why I need filters on those vents.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> That rear fan is set for intake. Only the front fan is set for exhaust, hence why I need filters on those vents.


Front is filteres, why not have them move air into the case using the front as intake? Puts the rear vents in perfect use.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Front is filteres, why not have them move air into the case using the front as intake? Puts the rear vents in perfect use.


psu:






That front is the only exhaust. My psu's exhausts can expel through that area too.


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> psu:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That front is the only exhaust. My psu's exhausts can expel through that area too.


Hey man would you mind telling me please ....what is the measurement from the fan side of the V1000 to the closest cable plug , this is because i want to know if i can fit a 25 mm fan under it , mounted in the 750D
I can work out from there if i have any additional space , as the PSU sits on the raised PSU tray bumps giving a fan an extra 4 mm clearance , and i even have the option of making that larger because i am making my own bottom fan mounts , cutting the bottom out and putting in some 140 mm fan mounts.

This will just help my planing somewhat before i get the PSU , and this is looking more like my PSU all the time , as it is a very good PSU , and it is awesome that this PSU is only 170 mm long !! very attractive quality , otherwise i would just get the Seasonic 1200 W


----------



## side37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> Hey man would you mind telling me please ....what is the measurement from the fan side of the V1000 to the closest cable plug , this is because i want to know if i can fit a 25 mm fan under it , mounted in the 750D
> I can work out from there if i have any additional space , as the PSU sits on the raised PSU tray bumps giving a fan an extra 4 mm clearance , and i even have the option of making that larger because i am making my own bottom fan mounts , cutting the bottom out and putting in some 140 mm fan mounts.
> 
> This will just help my planing somewhat before i get the PSU , and this is looking more like my PSU all the time , as it is a very good PSU , and it is awesome that this PSU is only 170 mm long !! very attractive quality , otherwise i would just get the Seasonic 1200 W


Is this what you're after? Fan side of PSU is top of image.


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *side37*
> 
> Is this what you're after? Fan side of PSU is top of image.


Yes thank you very much , exactly


----------



## Jo0

Can someone reassure me that my 400mm frozenQ res will fit in my 800D with a 240mm rad in push/pull config at the bottom? Namely a XSPC RX240. I'm planning on cutting a hole through the midplate so the res will side in but I'm afraid of clearance between the rad and the bottom of the res.

Also I'll be using an ax850 PSU and mounting a bitspower dual d5 setup at the end of the psu rail. Further worrying me about clearance issues. I got the pumps and the res for a good deal and it would pain me to not be able to use both of them. I'm slowly getting WC gear for my new rig. I haven't done any cutting to the case yet as I'm waiting for my RX360 and RX240 to come in.


----------



## _REAPER_




----------



## Biggu

got my x99 stuff completed along with midplate and motherboard plate.


----------



## ivesceneenough

So i just got a 900D....and the button on the glass side seems to be mounted the wrong way?

I have been able to get the case open, using a screw driver to push the tabs towards the back of the case, where the design seems to need them to go forward? The button on the solid side works correctly.

am i going crazy on this?


----------



## pmac

First off...Directions or manual for 900D = Brutal or awful
Without looking it up have you found the rails for the rad mounting on the bottom Window side ?
Are you able to get the top off?
Can you figure out what the little levers are on the bottom panels that fold out are for? I still don't know why they are there??

Two buttons backside, top corners of case, press in pull doors off (away from case, no sliding just pull out) one button per side just press towards front of case.


----------



## ivesceneenough

Yep, can open the other side by pushing the button in. There is resistance on that side. When i look at how the mechanism works on the opposite side, I hit the button and it moves 3 tabs forward towards the front of the case. On the window side, the button is slack and when I hit it, it sinks all the way in no resistance. i was able to open the case by sliding a screw driver in the wrong way and moving the tabs BACK the other way. I can take a video of it if need be


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivesceneenough*
> 
> Yep, can open the other side by pushing the button in. There is resistance on that side. When i look at how the mechanism works on the opposite side, I hit the button and it moves 3 tabs forward towards the front of the case. On the window side, the button is slack and when I hit it, it sinks all the way in no resistance. i was able to open the case by sliding a screw driver in the wrong way and moving the tabs BACK the other way. I can take a video of it if need be


must be broken. my bottom side flaps have been falling open since i got my case lol. then i recently removed the top for the second time and now it doesn't want to go back on no matter what.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> got my x99 stuff completed along with midplate and motherboard plate.


very nice build you got there mid plaate and motherboard tray really make these builds look amazing. you should try painting the gt fans red or black. either way great job


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> must be broken. my bottom side flaps have been falling open since i got my case lol. then i recently removed the top for the second time and now it doesn't want to go back on no matter what.


Pretty much like my case. I have a feeling my case was the first production unit. Just disappointing QC.

I had to re-tighten the flaps once in awhile to get it to stay up.

This would be my last Corsair case for now.

Anyhow... Finally soldered and sleeved my Ebay LED's.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> must be broken. my bottom side flaps have been falling open since i got my case lol. then i recently removed the top for the second time and now it doesn't want to go back on no matter what.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much like my case. I have a feeling my case was the first production unit. Just disappointing QC.
> 
> I had to re-tighten the flaps once in awhile to get it to stay up.
> 
> This would be my last Corsair case for now.
> 
> Anyhow... Finally soldered and sleeved my Ebay LED's.
Click to expand...

ah i did not think of that. I will tighten them when i upgrade


----------



## pmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> Pretty much like my case. I have a feeling my case was the first production unit. Just disappointing QC.
> 
> *I had to re-tighten the flaps once in awhile to get it to stay up.*
> 
> This would be my last Corsair case for now.
> 
> Anyhow... Finally soldered and sleeved my Ebay LED's.


Would you be able to describe or a quick pic to see how to tighten? Didnt know this was an option.


----------



## wermad

The bottom hinges on the 900D ten to bend and the magnet doesn't catch. Hence why it falls.I did see this when i bought my first 900D (right after launch). This second one is doesn't have the same issue but since i removed the odd cage, it does distort a bit. Also, the hinges might be loose, use a ph screw driver to tighten if its loose

The top can be tricky to put back on. I end up first placing the right side "hinge" like plastic hook tabs. I lay it flat, pull it towards the left (window side) so the rest of the tabs grab. Now the tricky part, with my hands and part of my forearms laying flat on the panel, i keep everything pushed down. Then slide the panel in. It works pretty well. This is something I"m doing now w/ the second 900D so its just a quirky design by corsair. It seems like the panel bows a bit inward.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The bottom hinges on the 900D ten to bend and the magnet doesn't catch. Hence why it falls.I did see this when i bought my first 900D (right after launch). This second one is doesn't have the same issue but since i removed the odd cage, it does distort a bit. Also, the hinges might be loose, use a ph screw driver to tighten if its loose
> 
> The top can be tricky to put back on. I end up first placing the right side "hinge" like plastic hook tabs. I lay it flat, pull it towards the left (window side) so the rest of the tabs grab. Now the tricky part, with my hands and part of my forearms laying flat on the panel, i keep everything pushed down. Then slide the panel in. It works pretty well. This is something I"m doing now w/ the second 900D so its just a quirky design by corsair. It seems like the panel bows a bit inward.


yeah mine has a angle and with my right hand still recovering from surgery i cant get the top panel in for now.


----------



## Murder Inc

hi, guess its time for me to initially include myself in this forum after reading pages upon pages gathering as much info as possible









does anyone know if its possible to get a clear sidepanel window for the 900D?


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmac*
> 
> Would you be able to describe or a quick pic to see how to tighten? Didnt know this was an option.


As wermad pointed out, the hinge is connected from the bottom by a philips screw. I noticed these get loose once in awhile whenever you open up and close the flaps. All you have to do is grab a philips screwdriver and re-tighten it a bit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murder Inc*
> 
> hi, guess its time for me to initially include myself in this forum after reading pages upon pages gathering as much info as possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone know if its possible to get a clear sidepanel window for the 900D?


You mean the whole sidepanel made of clear/lexan window? Its doable. However i dont know anyone that offers it as an option.


----------



## Murder Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> You mean the whole sidepanel made of clear/lexan window? Its doable. However i dont know anyone that offers it as an option.


no, just a replacement for the plexi window. i dont like the look of that dark tinted plexi.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murder Inc*
> 
> hi, guess its time for me to initially include myself in this forum after reading pages upon pages gathering as much info as possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone know if its possible to get a clear sidepanel window for the 900D?


I would just swap the smoked acrlyic with a clear piece. easy swap tbh


----------



## Murder Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I would just swap the smoked acrlyic with a clear piece. easy swap tbh


yea i would to, but i just wondered if there was a direct replacement because of the mounting standoffs for the acrylic.
and im not 100% sure where i can get acrylic cut to custom lenght and drilled.


----------



## dilster97

Captured with a webcam.



Don't worry, there's definitely a 750D there


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murder Inc*
> 
> yea i would to, but i just wondered if there was a direct replacement because of the mounting standoffs for the acrylic.
> and im not 100% sure where i can get acrylic cut to custom lenght and drilled.


Check ebay for acrylic if you don't have a local plastics company. You just need a jigsaw and a drill tbh if you want to cut and prep it in your own. Check if there are any local members that can help you.


----------



## TonyJ

Really love the clean, simple lines of the 450D.

If it weren't for the horrible side panel mounting design, I'd give it a 10. I've never had a case with a worse side panel latch design.

On mine, I needed someone to hold the top tight, while I held the bottom and slid them into place. Still took multiple attempts... Guess I'll just leave'em on!

It will be tight if I decide to add another windforce graphics card, though. Dang the Gigabyte GTX 760 OC is big...

Later, Tony


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murder Inc*
> 
> yea i would to, but i just wondered if there was a direct replacement because of the mounting standoffs for the acrylic.
> and im not 100% sure where i can get acrylic cut to custom lenght and drilled.


Unfortunately, there is no direct replacement. Like what wermad suggested, acrylic sheet panels are available online. like *this*, you'll just have to measure, drill and cut it your self to fit the window spot.


----------



## Murder Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Unfortunately, there is no direct replacement. Like what wermad suggested, acrylic sheet panels are available online. like *this*, you'll just have to measure, drill and cut it your self to fit the window spot.


ok, thank you both for clarifying.

i dont have access to a lot of tools, but i'll probably figure something out and give it a go.


----------



## unequalteck

Just done my corsair obsidian 450D







any comment?


----------



## wermad

Awesome work









You did the psu cover?


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unequalteck*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just done my corsair obsidian 450D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any comment?


Yes very nice , not usually a fan of blue themes , but you you have done a great job of the colour coordination , i do like blue coolant , is it UV too ?


----------



## unequalteck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Awesome work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did the psu cover?


Thanks
Design and the glowing logo only. Cutting is not by me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> Yes very nice , not usually a fan of blue themes , but you you have done a great job of the colour coordination , i do like blue coolant , is it UV too ?


It's ek premix coolant UV blue. Yea not much people will fancy on blue rig


----------



## felix

Hello all!

Any of the 450D owners can tell me the dimensions of the window as seen from outside ?

Also, would it be possible to show the mounting detail from the inside ?

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## TonyJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> Hello all!
> 
> Any of the 450D owners can tell me the dimensions of the window as seen from outside ?
> 
> Also, would it be possible to show the mounting detail from the inside ?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


12 1/2" wide x 12 3/8" deep

mounts from back with slots all the way around with bent tabs from the side panel. Looks like a good bit of work to remove the window without breaking it...


----------



## felix

Thank you for your fast reply!!!

So, it seems it is smaller than the 300R window (14.05"x13.67")

...there goes the brilliant plan...


----------



## TonyJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyJ*
> 
> 12 1/2" wide x 12 3/8" deep
> 
> mounts from back with slots all the way around with bent tabs from the side panel. Looks like a good bit of work to remove the window without breaking it...


As flimsy as that panel is, I think a bigger piece of plexi, mounted on the inside with countersunk cap head bolts (from the outside) could really stiffen it up. Maybe a 14 x 14 window with a 16 x 16 plexi. That'd give a 1" overlap on the inside and could bolt together pretty stiff. A decent bit of work, but if you could think of a better way to mount the side panel, you'd be way ahead of the game. I hate how hard it is to mount...


----------



## TonyJ

Here's my build with everything stubbed in. Still have some cable work to do, but I'm keeping it loose and easy until it's stable. Currently have the MB out and replacing the processor and MB after a nasty 00 qcode no post...


----------



## Anfs

Finally finished my 900d x99 build I'm happy how it turned out even happier it is now finished apart from a few fan control issues as I'm removing the corsair link and going with a proper fan controller sick of the crappy software.
Here's a few pics






I just noticed yesterday whilst looking closely at the case the paint looks really tired on the case I mean its not like I move it around a lot or anything probably moved 3 times in the 2 years I have had it.
Compared to my 700d that looks the same paint wise as the day I bought it.
I do clean it regularly with a damp cloth but it just looks like it been around for 10 yrs already.
Inside bottom where the rads go the paint scratched off so easy from installing the rads I don't think it was even undercoated.
You would hope for more from a premium product but what can you do.
Cheers all


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anfs*
> 
> Finally finished my 900d x99 build I'm happy how it turned out even happier it is now finished apart from a few fan control issues as I'm removing the corsair link and going with a proper fan controller sick of the crappy software.
> Here's a few pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed yesterday whilst looking closely at the case the paint looks really tired on the case I mean its not like I move it around a lot or anything probably moved 3 times in the 2 years I have had it.
> Compared to my 700d that looks the same paint wise as the day I bought it.
> I do clean it regularly with a damp cloth but it just looks like it been around for 10 yrs already.
> Inside bottom where the rads go the paint scratched off so easy from installing the rads I don't think it was even undercoated.
> You would hope for more from a premium product but what can you do.
> Cheers all


very nice and clean look


----------



## cyph3rz

Hey everybody! Does anybody want to get a 350D case in here or knows someone who wants to get one? I'm actually thinking about just giving away my windowed 350D case for free to anyone who is serious about building one. It's in very good to like new condition and the only minor issue is that the power LED doesn't work but other than that everything is fine and nothing is missing. Like other people I stepped it up to a 450D so yeah my 350D is up for grabs. Here's a pic:


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Hey everybody! Does anybody want to get a 350D case in here or knows someone who wants to get one? I'm actually thinking about just giving away my windowed 350D case for free to anyone who is serious about building one. It's in very good to like new condition and the only minor issue is that the power LED doesn't work but other than that everything is fine and nothing is missing. Like other people I stepped it up to a 450D so yeah my 350D is up for grabs. Here's a pic:


If only you weren't in California. =/


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If only you weren't in California. =/


Actually I'd ship it out to anyone in the US by UPS ground. I don't mind!


----------



## wermad

There's a freebie section in the market. Please read the market rules first before posting there. Nice gesture in giving away a case btw!


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anfs*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed yesterday whilst looking closely at the case the paint looks really tired on the case I mean its not like I move it around a lot or anything probably moved 3 times in the 2 years I have had it.
> Compared to my 700d that looks the same paint wise as the day I bought it.
> I do clean it regularly with a damp cloth but it just looks like it been around for 10 yrs already.
> Inside bottom where the rads go the paint scratched off so easy from installing the rads I don't think it was even undercoated.
> You would hope for more from a premium product but what can you do.
> Cheers all


What an awesome build







one of the best 900D build Iv'e seen to date. good work!

Not sure about the paint fading out over time. First time I've heard of it. I'll ask around here and see if any of our 900D owners have noticed what you have just described.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anfs*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed yesterday whilst looking closely at the case the paint looks really tired on the case I mean its not like I move it around a lot or anything probably moved 3 times in the 2 years I have had it.
> Compared to my 700d that looks the same paint wise as the day I bought it.
> I do clean it regularly with a damp cloth but it just looks like it been around for 10 yrs already.
> Inside bottom where the rads go the paint scratched off so easy from installing the rads I don't think it was even undercoated.
> You would hope for more from a premium product but what can you do.
> Cheers all
> 
> 
> 
> What an awesome build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the best 900D build Iv'e seen to date. good work!
> 
> Not sure about the paint fading out over time. First time I've heard of it. I'll ask around here and see if any of our 900D owners have noticed what you have just described.
Click to expand...

Oh Joseph, out of interest why did you cut the amount of aluminum used in the 900/750D compared to 800D? The full aluminum front is probably one of my favourite features of this case tbh. IIRC the 900D/750D is plastic backing with aluminum cover, bar that one panel thing.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Oh Joseph, out of interest why did you cut the amount of aluminum used in the 900/750D compared to 800D? The full aluminum front is probably one of my favourite features of this case tbh. IIRC the 900D/750D is plastic backing with aluminum cover, bar that one panel thing.


On the 750D, we did cut down the amount of aluminum. But the 900D has much more aluminum than the 800D, the front and rear supports/frame are entirely cast aluminum.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Oh Joseph, out of interest why did you cut the amount of aluminum used in the 900/750D compared to 800D? The full aluminum front is probably one of my favourite features of this case tbh. IIRC the 900D/750D is plastic backing with aluminum cover, bar that one panel thing.
> 
> 
> 
> On the 750D, we did cut down the amount of aluminum. But the 900D has much more aluminum than the 800D, the front and rear supports/frame are entirely cast aluminum.
Click to expand...

Oh interesting, I still wouldn't get one as they're $500 here. And airflow isn't the greatest, I suppose it couldn't be worse than my 800D where I haven't put my side panel on my 800D in a year+


----------



## Anfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> What an awesome build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the best 900D build Iv'e seen to date. good work!
> 
> Not sure about the paint fading out over time. First time I've heard of it. I'll ask around here and see if any of our 900D owners have noticed what you have just described.


Thankyou so much for the compliments on the build Corsair Joseph.
It gave me something to look forward too whilst in hospital and after where I had the time to plan most of the build.
The paint thing on the outside of the case may be because it has a slight texture to it so dust sticks to it easier and makes it harder to clean properly.
The inside scratched through the paint very easily and a few other places on the corners of some of the panels are through to bear metal and I do look after my stuff its not like I throw it around or anything.
But stuff happens it gets used its not a museum piece
Cheers all


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anfs*
> 
> ...The paint thing on the outside of the case may be because it has a slight texture to it so dust sticks to it easier and makes it harder to clean properly...


I use furniture polish on the outside of my cases to discourage dust. It also helps to hide light scratches.


----------



## Anfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I use furniture polish on the outside of my cases to discourage dust. It also helps to hide light scratches.


Thankyou I will give it a go.
much appreciated
cheers


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anfs*
> 
> ...The paint thing on the outside of the case may be because it has a slight texture to it so dust sticks to it easier and makes it harder to clean properly...
> 
> 
> 
> I use furniture polish on the outside of my cases to discourage dust. It also helps to hide light scratches.
Click to expand...

+1

There used to be a 'Antistatic Pledge for Electronics" which I got hooked on and it's now labeled as 'Pledge Multisurface' which is what I use for almost everything - Computer cases of all materials - plastic, painted steel, brushed/anodized alum, etc incl plexi windows, tv and monitor screens, wood surfaces, etc, and I spray it on a duster and hit my keyboards and window blinds with it. It really does help keep the dust from building up on stuff. It also sells in wipes which I like, especially for screens, but they cost more / don't last as long.

edit:
I should mention that for most surfaces, like tv/monitor screens, electronics, and especially cases, I find it's best to spray onto a soft cloth. The only exception is wood surfaces, desktops, shelves, counters, etc where I do often spray it right on the surface and wipe it off. If you were to spray it right on something like brushed aluminum, it doesn't like to spread out evenly. Also, when it comes to aluminum surfaces, things like fingerprints (sweat and oils from your skin) are corrosive to aluminum, it's best to not let them sit long and try to wipe them off with a mild dish soap & water and wipe dry before using something like the Pledge Multi.


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

If anyone is interested I am building an X99 system in a 750D. Here is my build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1533466/build-log-ann1h1l1st-haswell-e-build

I should be finishing it up here withing the next couple weeks!


----------



## caste1200

my pc


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Hey everybody! Does anybody want to get a 350D case in here or knows someone who wants to get one? I'm actually thinking about just giving away my windowed 350D case for free to anyone who is serious about building one. It's in very good to like new condition and the only minor issue is that the power LED doesn't work but other than that everything is fine and nothing is missing. Like other people I stepped it up to a 450D so yeah my 350D is up for grabs. Here's a pic:


Giving it away? I'm going to be building a family computer for everyone.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Giving it away? I'm going to be building a family computer for everyone.


Sorry mate. He already sent it to me.


----------



## JohnITRW

Heres my 900D 5960x Build


----------



## VSG

I love the color scheme so much!


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I love the color scheme so much!


Thank you!!!!! Its refreshing to hear that, a ton of people trash it, but im a fan of the different stuff!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> Thank you!!!!! Its refreshing to hear that, a ton of people trash it, but im a fan of the different stuff!


I know that feel bro. =/



I agree, it's refreshing and great. Not a huge fan of red, but the way you did it makes it look good.


----------



## VSG

Aesthetics are so personal I wouldn't really care as long as I am happy with my build.


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I know that feel bro. =/
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, it's refreshing and great. Not a huge fan of red, but the way you did it makes it look good.


Love love love that man!!!


----------



## Anfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> Heres my 900D 5960x Build


That looks great mate.
Something different great work.


----------



## Ductien2112

Here is my rig after filled up the orange coolant


----------



## Murder Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ductien2112*
> 
> Here is my rig after filled up the orange coolant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


this is pure awesomeness, water channels always amazes me








i'm doing a Orange/black 900D to and this just makes my ideas look poor.


----------



## DoktorTerror

my 900D "new line Orange"



http://www.overclock.net/t/1509085/sponsored-new-line-orange/20_20#post_23512864


----------



## wreckcluse

Old build, but its new to this place i guess.




Does anyone here have any experience with the 800d PSU bay cover they have on Coldzero? I had kind of a fan tunnel going in the bottom of my case previously which covered up the wires pretty well, but i had to get rid of that.


----------



## Murder Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wreckcluse*
> 
> Old build, but its new to this place i guess.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone here have any experience with the 800d PSU bay cover they have on Coldzero? I had kind of a fan tunnel going in the bottom of my case previously which covered up the wires pretty well, but i had to get rid of that.


i dont hav experience with his 800D parts but i have experience with alot of his 900D parts. they're made of 3mm plexi so they are pretty thin and feels thin to, but once you get the parts mounted in the case it looks very clean and all the mounting supprts make it fit perfectly


----------



## nickbaldwin86

My 250D itx to mATX build log

http://www.overclock.net/t/1518731/build-log-corsair-250d-matx


----------



## EaglePC

Count me in work in progress

ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition
Intel Core i7-4960X [email protected]
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 64GB CMD64GX3M8A2133C9 DDR3 [email protected]
EVGA 04G-P4-2982-KR GeForce GTX 980 (SLI in the future)
Corsair Hydro Series H110i with 4x Corsair CO-9050036-WW Air Series
Corsair 900D with 2x Corsair CO-9050017 Air Series & 3x Corsair CO-9050021-WW Air Series
Samsung 850 Pro 512GB x2
WD 1TB Black


----------



## MURDoctrine

Thinking about moving my secondary rig out of its 800d to a mini-itx case. Do you guys with your 250d's like them? I've been looking at it and the fractal design node 304.


----------



## cam135

Anyone have a 750d with a front mounted 280 rad?


----------



## caymandive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam135*
> 
> Anyone have a 750d with a front mounted 280 rad?


280 rad here in my 750d. Build log HERE


----------



## cam135

Looks good I commented on your build log.


----------



## DoktorTerror

seems complete .... seems!



http://www.overclock.net/t/1509085/sponsored-new-line-orange-update-pag-3-loop-completed/40_20#post_23543139


----------



## wermad

How thick is your midplate panel?


----------



## DoktorTerror

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> How thick is your midplate panel?


I seem 1.5 cm ... I'm not sure


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoktorTerror*
> 
> I seem 1.5 cm ... I'm not sure


look great i am doing a similar build just like yours but, i want to ask you o the d5 pumps vibrate the case without the pads?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoktorTerror*
> 
> I seem 1.5 cm ... I'm not sure


Wow, I'm using 3/16 (~4mm). What do you have supporting that thick 15mm plate? I ended up using some L braces (riveted) and M4 screws:


----------



## Shinra

Hello my build 2015 ... upgrade..


----------



## DoktorTerror

@wermad mine is a lightbox


----------



## charliebrown

so i had a switch 810 went to a a desk build did a build for my wife in the switch now i want my tower back im looking at the 900d because the desk has way more stuff then a regular full tower can fit i read that some of the doors on the 900d are flimsy really like the case can i get some real insight as to how good this case is from real owners please


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoktorTerror*
> 
> @wermad mine is a lightbox
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> so i had a switch 810 went to a a desk build did a build for my wife in the switch now i want my tower back im looking at the 900d because the desk has way more stuff then a regular full tower can fit i read that some of the doors on the 900d are flimsy really like the case can i get some real insight as to how good this case is from real owners please


Its sturdy for steal. Anything thicker would add considerable weight. I think the general common complaint is the latching system can be finicky. My first 900D was pretty fluid, but this second one, the panels don't release and i have to dig my nails in between to pop them open (both sides).

Look for one ~ $250 USd. I got mine for ~$220 after two rebates and using visa checkout. anything above $300, you can find a preowned CL that is a bit better.


----------



## charliebrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its sturdy for steal. Anything thicker would add considerable weight. I think the general common complaint is the latching system can be finicky. My first 900D was pretty fluid, but this second one, the panels don't release and i have to dig my nails in between to pop them open (both sides).
> 
> Look for one ~ $250 USd. I got mine for ~$220 after two rebates and using visa checkout. anything above $300, you can find a preowned CL that is a bit better.


Wow I was about to drop 349 on one


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> Wow I was about to drop 349 on one


Wait for the sales our look for pre owned (~$200).


----------



## DoktorTerror

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Nice


thanks


----------



## Chipicao

Could someone who owns a 900D please help me with a bit of information?

I need to know the width and height of the hot-swap plate, and also the HDD spacing (distance between connectors). I'm looking to install this plate in a different case.


----------



## madxskull

Hello guys and gals,

I am building my second custom PC soon but I have a problem with Liquid Cooling, I have zero knowledge of the necessary parts I need and the only store in town that is specialized in it is not telling me which parts I need ( He wants me to buy his own package for $1600 ). I want to have a stable cooling systems that covers at least the motherboard, GPUs and CPU.

My build:

Case: Corsair Obsidian 900D

Motherboard: Asus Rampage V Extreme

CPU: Intel i7 5960 X Haswell-E 8 Cores 3.0 GHz

Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16 GB DDR4 2800

GPU(3-4)x GTX 970 1G Gigabyte

PS: 1200 Watt Silverstone ST

SSD: 240 GB OCZ Vertex 3

Hard Drives: 2x 600GB Western Digital VelociRaptor 10,000 RPM

PS: the last 3 are old parts that I am planing to replace soon.

Can you guys help? Thanks a lot in advance!

PS 2: I decided to post it here since you guys would have similar systems and therefore similar cooling systems


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madxskull*
> 
> Hello guys and gals,
> 
> I am building my second custom PC soon but I have a problem with Liquid Cooling, I have zero knowledge of the necessary parts I need and the only store in town that is specialized in it is not telling me which parts I need ( He wants me to buy his own package for $1600 ). I want to have a stable cooling systems that covers at least the motherboard, GPUs and CPU.
> 
> My build:
> 
> Case: Corsair Obsidian 900D
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Rampage V Extreme
> 
> CPU: Intel i7 5960 X Haswell-E 8 Cores 3.0 GHz
> 
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16 GB DDR4 2800
> 
> GPU(3-4)x GTX 970 1G Gigabyte
> 
> PS: 1200 Watt Silverstone ST
> 
> SSD: 240 GB OCZ Vertex 3
> 
> Hard Drives: 2x 600GB Western Digital VelociRaptor 10,000 RPM
> 
> PS: the last 3 are old parts that I am planing to replace soon.
> 
> Can you guys help? Thanks a lot in advance!
> 
> PS 2: I decided to post it here since you guys would have similar systems and therefore similar cooling systems


You need the EK R5E Monoblock, 2 480 thick rads, UT-60 or so, D5 Variable pump and a tube res for your 900d, the rest don't really matter.


----------



## Darkcyde

Bought two 350Ds to put my server and HTPC in.

Server







HTPC


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

@wermad Here's the idea you gave me to add another set of fans for my top mounted Monsta on my 900D.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> @wermad Here's the idea you gave me to add another set of fans for my top mounted Monsta on my 900D.


awasome job, looks very creative


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> @wermad Here's the idea you gave me to add another set of fans for my top mounted Monsta on my 900D.


you should make and sell those top parts with the fans. i would buy it. then all i would have to do is screw it into the top of my 900d


----------



## Doctor McNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipicao*
> 
> Could someone who owns a 900D please help me with a bit of information?
> 
> I need to know the width and height of the hot-swap plate, and also the HDD spacing (distance between connectors). I'm looking to install this plate in a different case.


I can help with everything apart from accurate HDD spacing relative to the backplane. I can tell you that there's 37mm (give or take ~1mm) between the HDD's, from the centre of one of the sata plug brackets to the next. The Back plane itself is 118.70mm high and 117.98mm wide according to my digital callipers... I've just nipped back up stairs and lowest HDD's sata plug bracket (which you can just make out, next to the lowest screw on the right of the picture below) is between 17mm and 18mm according to my ruler. The sata brackets themselves are roughly 7mm tall.

http://www.zapsonline.com/65514-54291-thickbox/corsair-hot-swap-backplane-kit-for-cc-8930108-3-bay-hdd-drive-cage-for-900d-.jpg


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> @wermad Here's the idea you gave me to add another set of fans for my top mounted Monsta on my 900D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should make and sell those top parts with the fans. i would buy it. then all i would have to do is screw it into the top of my 900d
Click to expand...

Koolance already does. See here.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> awasome job, looks very creative


Thanks!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you should make and sell those top parts with the fans. i would buy it. then all i would have to do is screw it into the top of my 900d


The fan shroud is made by koolance, I just bolted it into the top removable mesh. I just have to unplug the fans before removing, otherwise it's the same precedure as if nothing was there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Koolance already does. See here.


Yep, Originally I ordered the black one from FrozenCPU, but never got shipped out. PerformancePCs only stock the silver one for now.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> @wermad Here's the idea you gave me to add another set of fans for my top mounted Monsta on my 900D.


Sweet


----------



## xv1d

I'm in the process of building a 450D water cooled system and I got myself in a bit of a pickle.
Using a 360 radiator in the roof, a 5,25bay reservoir and the exhaust fan in the back, I now have no room for tubes to the roof radiator. Have anyone else been there and solved it?

I would like to mention that the 450D front panel was a dissapointment, it goes off when I don't mean to and shipped with a broken plastic piece belonging to the locking mechanism, it seems very fragile. The top magnetic mesh is a bit too fine and obstructs air flow, taking off the mesh is aesthetically displeasing.

Going to upload some build pictures when I have time.

Edit: Can anyone recommend a light source for a Blue/Black themed build? UV Blue tubes.


----------



## Chipicao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doctor McNinja*
> 
> I can help with everything apart from accurate HDD spacing relative to the backplane. I can tell you that there's 37mm (give or take ~1mm) between the HDD's, from the centre of one of the sata plug brackets to the next. The Back plane itself is 118.70mm high and 117.98mm wide according to my digital callipers... I've just nipped back up stairs and lowest HDD's sata plug bracket (which you can just make out, next to the lowest screw on the right of the picture below) is between 17mm and 18mm according to my ruler. The sata brackets themselves are roughly 7mm tall.


Thank you very much, you've been extremely helpful!


----------



## Doctor McNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipicao*
> 
> Thank you very much, you've been extremely helpful!


I'm happy I could help. Just let me know if you need any other measurements and I'll do the my best.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xv1d*
> 
> I would like to mention that the 450D front panel was a dissapointment, it goes off when I don't mean to and shipped with a broken plastic piece belonging to the locking mechanism, it seems very fragile


That must have gotten damaged during shipment. You can get a replacement for that panel if you request an RMA. You can start your request here, Corsair.force.com


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

My new build featuring the 750D.


----------



## xv1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> That must have gotten damaged during shipment. You can get a replacement for that panel if you request an RMA. You can start your request here, Corsair.force.com


Thanks, I will do that.

Here are some pictures of the issue if anyone is interested.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xv1d*
> 
> Thanks, I will do that.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the issue if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like you will need the front fascia. It's not available on our site yet, but I am sure that you can request a replacement for it.

The SKU # for that part is CC-8930254 - Just in case your ticket shows a different p/n.


----------



## xv1d

Thanks for the feedback Joseph, appreciate it.

So here is my first ever custom water cooled build using mostly EK parts. The skin of my thumb nearly fell off tightening those Swiftech compression fittings onto the primochill advanced tubing, if only I knew the hot water trick from the beginning













Believe it or not, that tube is supposed to be UV blue... gonna have to change it at some point.

I love the SSD brackets on the back side of the Corsair 450D, really frees up space for that fat 240/280 radiator in the bottom front area.
Only issues I had was the front panel, which came off every time I would lift the case during build, and the two front 140mm case fans make a terrible high pitched noise, because they wont start spinning unless I give them a push with my finger. Any ideas ?

Temperatures are soso, I suspect my 4790k TIM is giving me rubbish temps, Coollaboratory ultra has been ordered to fix that.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xv1d*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback Joseph, appreciate it.
> 
> So here is my first ever custom water cooled build using mostly EK parts. The skin of my thumb nearly fell off tightening those Swiftech compression fittings onto the primochill advanced tubing, if only I knew the hot water trick from the beginning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, that tube is supposed to be UV blue... gonna have to change it at some point.
> 
> I love the SSD brackets on the back side of the Corsair 450D, really frees up space for that fat 240/280 radiator in the bottom front area.
> Only issues I had was the front panel, which came off every time I would lift the case during build, and the two front 140mm case fans make a terrible high pitched noise, because they wont start spinning unless I give them a push with my finger. Any ideas ?
> 
> Temperatures are soso, I suspect my 4790k TIM is giving me rubbish temps, Coollaboratory ultra has been ordered to fix that.


That is UV blue. I have the exact tubing and have been using it for years. If you put it under UV it is a lighter shade of blue closer to your color scheme. The best matching to your colors though would be XSPC Clear UV/Blue but it clouds from plasticizer very quickly. Its pretty though before that happens.









A few pictures of it.


----------



## xv1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> That is UV blue. I have the exact tubing and have been using it for years. If you put it under UV it is a lighter shade of blue closer to your color scheme. The best matching to your colors though would be XSPC Clear UV/Blue but it clouds from plasticizer very quickly. Its pretty though before that happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few pictures of it.


Ahh I will be getting some UV lights asap. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## naved777

tried to keep it as simple as possible (for now)



Ordered a XSPC Photon 270 D5 RX480 kit

Now some questions:
1) Is it possible to route 5/8,7/16 tubing behind the 900D or the panel wont close due to the tubing's diameter ? Asking this because the Photon got no top IN port and routing the tube from CPU to Photon will require a long tube which i dont think will look good ?
2) Can anyone provide me the dimensions of 900 EATX motherboard tray like the one Coldzero sells. There are many Acrylic shops in the town so if i have the dimensions they will cut it for me otherwise i have to carry the case to the shop


----------



## emsj86

So after some time going through this thread. Honest is the 900d worth it. I would be switching my water cooling set up to it. So 300 usd for this case or just buy a caselabs s8 for 450. Will the 900 d hold up over time?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> So after some time going through this thread. Honest is the 900d worth it. I would be switching my water cooling set up to it. So 300 usd for this case or just buy a caselabs s8 for 450. Will the 900 d hold up over time?


Depends on who you ask.

My 900D has been great for almost 2 years now. Holds up everything I've thrown at it, and with slight modifications, I've squeezed a 480 monsta on top with push pull. When I quoted a CaseLabs that could fit my things, It ended up in the 700usd range. Not something I'm interested in spending, but the build quality and appearance did look amazing.


----------



## emsj86

Yea I really want a case with side mounted rad. The sm8 is just too much right now. If I get the 900d where do you recommend getting the mid plate and mobo plate from. He mobo I don't have to have. But the mid plate would be a given


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Yea I really want a case with side mounted rad. The sm8 is just too much right now. If I get the 900d where do you recommend getting the mid plate and mobo plate from. He mobo I don't have to have. But the mid plate would be a given


I made my own, I was actually looking up measurements to share them with Naved777

Here's the midplate:


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> tried to keep it as simple as possible (for now)
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a XSPC Photon 270 D5 RX480 kit
> 
> Now some questions:
> 1) Is it possible to route 5/8,7/16 tubing behind the 900D or the panel wont close due to the tubing's diameter ? Asking this because the Photon got no top IN port and routing the tube from CPU to Photon will require a long tube which i dont think will look good ?
> 2) Can anyone provide me the dimensions of 900 EATX motherboard tray like the one Coldzero sells. There are many Acrylic shops in the town so if i have the dimensions they will cut it for me otherwise i have to carry the case to the shop


I'll get back to you later on, just installed new OS and can't find my 900D plate files.


----------



## charliebrown

got my 900d today with a scratch on it but its small so no biggie but fedex is only good for being on time so im looking at the sma8 and im loving that mesh front im thinking of modifying my 900d to look like that


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I made my own, I was actually looking up measurements to share them with Naved777
> 
> Here's the midplate:


Did it have to modify the way the psu was mounted? If so how


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Did it have to modify the way the psu was mounted? If so how


No mods on how the PSU is mounted. That midplate sits on top of the psu, cross rail and rails that hold the lower panel magnet.


----------



## wermad

I also made my own midplate using a template I found. I ended up tweaking it as I went in order to make it what i wanted.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> got my 900d today with a scratch on it but its small so no biggie but fedex is only good for being on time so im looking at the sma8 and im loving that mesh front im thinking of modifying my 900d to look like that


----------



## charliebrown

i always love bill owens mods thats where i first saw it but i want to try to make it a little more like the sma8 gonna make another bracket to hold another 120 in front where 5.25 bays are






[/quote]


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> No mods on how the PSU is mounted. That midplate sits on top of the psu, cross rail and rails that hold the lower panel magnet.


Where did you get the material for the mod ate and mobo looks like acrylic. If I'm nt mistaken. Also how to you make the cuts for the motherboard (the circle/oval cable pass through. ) looks good btw


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> i always love bill owens mods thats where i first saw it but i want to try to make it a little more like the sma8 gonna make another bracket to hold another 120 in front where 5.25 bays are


[/quote] Where if I don't make my own get a mid plate like that. Also did yu have to move the psu to mount that mid plate. I see you made your own how did you go about getting the template. Looks as if your using l brackets to help hold it. Just trying to see where I have to order from. Looks bc an sm8 is double the price a 900d might be what I'm looking. For


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*


Where if I don't make my own get a mid plate like that. Also did yu have to move the psu to mount that mid plate[/quote]

No, he did that because he put two 480 Monstaa radiators in the bottom of his case instead of having his PSU mounted there.


----------



## emsj86

Thank you sorry for all the questions I have some ideas and just figuring out all the details. Thanks guys


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Thank you sorry for all the questions I have some ideas and just figuring out all the details. Thanks guys


You're welcome! No need to be sorry. I'd be asking a lot of questions too when dropping that kind of cash on a case.


----------



## Arizonian

Hi guys,

New owner of 450D during Christmas time. Finally got the build finished. Mixed impressions. I'll start off with the quirks.

Front panel comes off at the slightest touch. Being careful not to break those plastic clips it attaches to when moving it. Not that often so it's almost a moot point.

Corsair H105 radiator with fans are too big with a Maximus VII Formula board and it's TUF armor. Not sure how other mother boards would fair but this one forced me to go to H100i for thinner radiator. Left no room for any other configuration with fans as well.

HDD cage could have been removed if Corsair would have made that bottom hollow for one to fit.

What I like.....

Side panel is brilliant looking in. Window view is sized nicely.

Ease of filters to clean bottom and top.

Looks great honestly. Smaller footprint on my desktop than previous Phantom 410. Mid-towers are as big as I like my cases since I don't water cool and for the most part only single GPU or dual GPU.

SDD cages in the back is brilliant. I'm going to get a 1TB SSD and get rid of my HDD and cage by next year.

The down sides are livable. All in all it's a decent mid-tower depending on your set up.

Well that's it. I noticed there isn't a lot of 450D owners listed in OP. Thought I'd share.


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> New owner of 450D during Christmas time. Finally got the build finished. Mixed impressions. I'll start off with the quirks.
> 
> Front panel comes off at the slightest touch. Being careful not to break those plastic clips it attaches to when moving it. Not that often so it's almost a moot point.
> 
> Corsair H105 radiator with fans are too big with a Maximus VII Formula board and it's TUF armor. Not sure how other mother boards would fair but this one forced me to go to H100i for thinner radiator. Left no room for any other configuration with fans as well.
> 
> HDD cage could have been removed if Corsair would have made that bottom hollow for one to fit.
> 
> What I like.....
> 
> Side panel is brilliant looking in. Window view is sized nicely.
> 
> Ease of filters to clean bottom and top.
> 
> Looks great honestly. Smaller footprint on my desktop than previous Phantom 410. Mid-towers are as big as I like my cases since I don't water cool and for the most part only single GPU or dual GPU.
> 
> SDD cages in the back is brilliant. I'm going to get a 1TB SSD and get rid of my HDD and cage by next year.
> 
> The down sides are livable. All in all it's a decent mid-tower depending on your set up.
> 
> Well that's it. I noticed there isn't a lot of 450D owners listed in OP. Thought I'd share.


Grats on the case








The front panel comes off easy on the 750D too , if you are moving it , i dropped mine on the concrete and damaged it bad. , take it off or tape it if you moving it.

If the case is like the 750D , and has 30 mm cable managment space behind the Mobo tray , then you can valcro a HDD to the back , i made my own HDD and SSD trays in mine.
I have several pics of this , i can post when home


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> Grats on the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front panel comes off easy on the 750D too , if you are moving it , i dropped mine on the concrete and damaged it bad. , take it off or tape it if you moving it.
> 
> If the case is like the 750D , and has 30 mm cable managment space behind the Mobo tray , then you can valcro a HDD to the back , i made my own HDD and SSD trays in mine.
> I have several pics of this , i can post when home


That s an idea. Love to see a pic to see how that's in there.


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> That s an idea. Love to see a pic to see how that's in there.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This is what i have done.

I gained an extra SSD tray by this mod , 5 now. , and a HDD tray up top , but i did remove my 5.25" too hence the extra space.
Still yet to paint all the bare aluminium satin black , soon when iv finished the rest of my mods.

Edit : Some pics from the 750D thread , not sure whos rig , i just saved pic's when i saw them , as i get asked about this subject a bit.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Just valcro them on is easiest , you could even mod the plastic HDD tray , cut tabs off, like i did and valcro that one to Mobo try


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Where did you get the material for the mod ate and mobo looks like acrylic. If I'm nt mistaken. Also how to you make the cuts for the motherboard (the circle/oval cable pass through. ) looks good btw


I buy Acrylic sheets from McMaster Carr or ABS Sheets from Amazon. I like McMaster due to the really fast shipping and the fact that is 15 mins from my house. I use a Laser cutter, but can be done with a table saw.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I buy Acrylic sheets from McMaster Carr or ABS Sheets from Amazon. I like McMaster due to the really fast shipping and the fact that is 15 mins from my house. I use a Laser cutter, but can be done with a table saw.


I couldn't agree more. They ship FAST. Their prices are great but shipping can be a little costly since it is meant for contractors and companies of that nature. Regardless, I use their acrylic tubing in my PC Face rig. I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I couldn't agree more. They ship FAST. Their prices are great but shipping can be a little costly since it is meant for contractors and companies of that nature. Regardless, I use their acrylic tubing in my PC Face rig. I couldn't be happier with it.


My Acrylic tubing from McMaster cracked, so I panicked and switched back to regular hose.

After thinking about it, I moved my PC, had a flimsy desk at the new place and that's what probably cause the tube bends to crack. Now that I have a really solid desk and I don't plan on moving my PC from it, I have the itch to go back to acrylic tubing. Regular hose is so easy to work with, just have to deal with plasticizer.


----------



## wermad

EPlastics.com is 10 minutes away from my home. i buy scrap acrylic by the pound, though you never know what they'll have







. They do have a lot of 3/8x1/2 acrylic hard clear tube readily available (~$4 for 6').


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> EPlastics.com is 10 minutes away from my home. i buy scrap acrylic by the pound, though you never know what they'll have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They do have a lot of 3/8x1/2 acrylic hard clear tube readily available (~$4 for 6').


That's about the same from McMaster. I should see if they sell scrap, I tend to use scrap from my job, but they usually never order the 1/8" thick acrylic/ABS.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> My Acrylic tubing from McMaster cracked, so I panicked and switched back to regular hose.
> 
> After thinking about it, I moved my PC, had a flimsy desk at the new place and that's what probably cause the tube bends to crack. Now that I have a really solid desk and I don't plan on moving my PC from it, I have the itch to go back to acrylic tubing. Regular hose is so easy to work with, just have to deal with plasticizer.


Make that move! You know you want to scratch that itch.









My first and only water cooled build I used acrylic. My newest venture will actually be regular tubing so I am actually going backward...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what i have done.
> 
> I gained an extra SSD tray by this mod , 5 now. , and a HDD tray up top , but i did remove my 5.25" too hence the extra space.
> Still yet to paint all the bare aluminium satin black , soon when iv finished the rest of my mods.
> 
> Edit : Some pics from the 750D thread , not sure whos rig , i just saved pic's when i saw them , as i get asked about this subject a bit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just valcro them on is easiest , you could even mod the plastic HDD tray , cut tabs off, like i did and valcro that one to Mobo try


Nice.









Thank you for taking the time with pictures and explanation +1 rep.

Definty going to figure something out.


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I made my own, I was actually looking up measurements to share them with Naved777
> 
> Here's the midplate:











Thank You for the Mid plate dimensions.Would come in handy to modify mine.
Please do post the motherboard board tray dimensions when you find it


----------



## wermad

Looks like my 900D got a fair bit of dust on the filters (doing its job!). Besides doing the clean up w/ air, do you guys wash your filters? I've heard you can do this but the 900D is going up for sale soon (







) and i don't want to ruin anything.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Looks like my 900D got a fair bit of dust on the filters (doing its job!). Besides doing the clean up w/ air, do you guys wash your filters? I've heard you can do this but the 900D is going up for sale soon (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and i don't want to ruin anything.


I just either used a swiffer cloth or rinsed them under a faucet. What are you replacing the 900d with?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Yea, I wash my filters. No damage so far. Only thing I added was magnetic power to keep the lower one in place.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> I just either used a swiffer cloth or rinsed them under a faucet. What are you replacing the 900d with?


I didn't expect to have this gpu setup w/ my 900D and I don't wanna risk the cards or the mb with the weight of the blocked gpu's. I was gonna switch to a horizontal matx case but the TT X9 came out last month and it was a nice way to keep my atx board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yea, I wash my filters. No damage so far. Only thing I added was magnetic power to keep the lower one in place.


Thanks guys







. Soapy water, then rinse ok?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I didn't expect to have this gpu setup w/ my 900D and I don't wanna risk the cards or the mb with the weight of the blocked gpu's. I was gonna switch to a horizontal matx case but the TT X9 came out last month and it was a nice way to keep my atx board.
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Soapy water, then rinse ok?


no soap, just water and maybe a brush to get that stubborn, sticky dust.


----------



## RpeeKooz

Quick question regarding the 900d lower vent/rad(window side).I've just put my 480 rad on the rails that is supplied and the fans are not in the centre of the vent when you close the little dust cover...if that makes any sense. .
It's like the top rail is not wide enough and the bottom rail is too wide. So it's hiding half the fans....


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> no soap, just water and maybe a brush to get that stubborn, sticky dust.


Thanks! I'll get em done once the new case is filled.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RpeeKooz*
> 
> Quick question regarding the 900d lower vent/rad(window side).I've just put my 480 rad on the rails that is supplied and the fans are not in the centre of the vent when you close the little dust cover...if that makes any sense. .
> It's like the top rail is not wide enough and the bottom rail is too wide. So it's hiding half the fans....


Hello, this is actually the way its design, and i also find it annoying. More then likely, its to allow you to use the hdd cage bases and for 140mm fan fitment as well. One thing I discovered when i got my first 900D, if you remove the hdd cage bases and lay the rad flat on the floor, it will give you a good centered layout. Mind you, there will be a need to secure the rads somehow (rad mount or diy bracket).

Btw, with my current (second 900D), the base was a tad high to fit Alphacool rads (125mm wide) and i ended up cutting off the little guide-rails and grinding down the plastic a bit to make the screw holes line up. not perfect but it worked with a little maneuvering.


----------



## maximus7651000

It's been a year since my 900D build and after excellent suggestions from people here and my health doing a little better I finally installed my ek res, ek dual d5 top, ek ex link, ek x res 3 250, and some badly needed hose rerouting. I cracked my black acrylic mid plate and after drilling through the second plate I ended up running all the tubing behind the mobo tray....oh well.





Finally got rid of the dual bay res...too much hassle.


----------



## ezkc

Finally joining the club.


----------



## charliebrown

That's really nice what color is that


----------



## ezkc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> That's really nice what color is that


Just some pastel white + blue dye.


----------



## charliebrown

Sweet


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezkc*
> 
> Finally joining the club.
> 
> You're build looks sweet and love the colors. Nicely done!


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezkc*
> 
> Finally joining the club.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Absolutely gorgeous. I really need to stop being lazy and make a midplate.


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezkc*
> 
> Finally joining the club.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes looking great ! very tidy.


----------



## Slam-It

I love how you painted the yellow highlights on that mobo. How did you do it, what paint and what technique did you use?


----------



## ezkc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slam-It*
> 
> I love how you painted the yellow highlights on that mobo. How did you do it, what paint and what technique did you use?




Alot of masking tape, alot of patience, and cheap chinese version of platidip


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezkc*
> 
> Finally joining the club.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Job well done ! It's super clean and it does look like you took your time to finish this build.... great execution I'm amazed. There are some writing on the midplate, do they light up?

And do you have more pro shots? I'd like to share it on our FB page if you don't mind


----------



## charliebrown

How much are the midplates from coldzero in us dollars

Thanks


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> How much are the midplates from coldzero in us dollars
> 
> Thanks


Depends on which midplate you want. They have different ones that cost different prices.

http://www.coldzero.eu/search?controller=search&orderby=position&orderway=desc&search_query=midplate&submit_search=Search

You can do the currency conversion yourself: https://www.google.com/search?q=euros+to+dollars&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Note that the exchange rates fluctuate daily, and places like Paypal and/or your bank typically add a small currency exchange fee on top of that.


----------



## ezkc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Job well done ! It's super clean and it does look like you took your time to finish this build.... great execution I'm amazed. There are some writing on the midplate, do they light up?
> 
> And do you have more pro shots? I'd like to share it on our FB page if you don't mind


Unfortunately, those are only decals on the midplate and do not light up, they do reflect light tho, was trying to be more subtle.







There are a couple more pics, just click on my sig, and take what you like. Thnx


----------



## xv1d

Just replaced the 140mm stock fans in the front of the Corsair 450D case with Corsair AF140 Quiet Edt. 140mm fans, fitted with noctua noise dampeners. Noise levels went *up* :-(


----------



## Alex132

Corsair fans aren't the best at being quiet and pushing decent airflow at low RPMs.

I'd recommend Cougar 140mm fans - they are doing really well for me.


----------



## Ghostdragon445

What case fans look good (blue theme) and also provide good static pressure, looking for 2 140mm for the front of a 750D and 1 120mm for the bottom intake, at the minute the fans are loud and i would like to make them quieter. I ask here because its for a 750D and with it having limited airflow on the front i was thinking people with the case would have some insight.


----------



## emsj86

Corsair sp120 with blue ring. Cougar blue leds our ok and I believe silverstone has a blue static preasure fan.


----------



## Ghostdragon445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Corsair sp120 with blue ring. Cougar blue leds our ok and I believe silverstone has a blue static preasure fan.


Thanks will look into them


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostdragon445*
> 
> Thanks will look into them





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The DS 120 are very good , just by feel on face , very sophisticated test i know , but much better than the SP120QE for eg. , not as impressed by the DS 140 , but i have had neither of them installed yet , however i have asked about 15 owners of these fans , and they are all happy , except one just the other day.

As you see in my pics , i made a new front mount for mine to have no metal in front of my fans.

The DS fans : http://www.kitguru.net/components/cooling/zardon/aerocool-ds-dead-silence-fan-120mm-and-140mm-review/


----------



## Ghostdragon445

thanks for that Bertovzki will look into these fans. They look good. I like your mounting idea for the fans but i kinda like the aesthetics of the case and am not really wanting to modify it too much.


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostdragon445*
> 
> thanks for that Bertovzki will look into these fans. They look good. I like your mounting idea for the fans but i kinda like the aesthetics of the case and am not really wanting to modify it too much.


I can understand that , it is time consuming added work , i am into the aesthetics on this build for this first time , instead of wolf in sheep clothing same case for last 15 years









I will be fylly lining my whole case with Matt black acrylic , all sides , holes









Just a tease pic , as this is only a mock up for planning , and i have water blocks to go on , and a new EX420 for up top ,and other mods , paper still on the acrylic until i finish cable management.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Also new GA Z97X G1 WIFI BK mobo too now


----------



## Ghostdragon445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> I can understand that , it is time consuming added work , i am into the aesthetics on this build for this first time , instead of wolf in sheep clothing same case for last 15 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be fylly lining my whole case with Matt black acrylic , all sides , holes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a tease pic , as this is only a mock up for planning , and i have water blocks to go on , and a new EX420 for up top ,and other mods , paper still on the acrylic until i finish cable management.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also new GA Z97X G1 WIFI BK mobo too now


damn that's going to look awesome







and yeah its that and the fact that i need to upgrade to 16GB of ram before i can do anything else really, really annoying when gaming and ram hits 90% and fps drops like a bomb haha


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> 
> Also new GA Z97X G1 WIFI BK mobo too now


Pic shows UD3. Only "Black Edition" Z97's are the UD5 BE and the top of the line G1 Gaming Wifi Black (currently running one):

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/list.aspx?s=42&jid=0&p=346&v=23





On a side (and sad) note, I've moved on to a new case. I made the decision really to preserve my heavy equipment.


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Pic shows UD3. Only "Black Edition" Z97's are the UD5 BE and the top of the line G1 Gaming Wifi Black (currently running one):
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/list.aspx?s=42&jid=0&p=346&v=23
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side (and sad) note, I've moved on to a new case. I made the decision really to preserve my heavy equipment.


That is in fact the GA Z97X Gaming 3 , my new board not shown in pic is the GA Z97X G1 WIFI BK







,and it should look great in my new build with the added water block in the rigid acrylic loop


----------



## wermad

Sweets







. You'll love it. Prefer the old Sniper 5 bios but this will grow on me







. Its more compact then the Sniper 5 so the block or hsf will be a bit tricky to install (fyi) .

edit:







, for some reason I typed ud3 when I really meant gaming 3. GB went overboard with all these Z97 models







. Mea culpa.


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Sweets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You'll love it. Prefer the old Sniper 5 bios but this will grow on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Its more compact then the Sniper 5 so the block or hsf will be a bit tricky to install (fyi) .
> 
> edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , for some reason I typed ud3 when I really meant gaming 3. GB went overboard with all these Z97 models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Mea culpa.


Ha yeah , if you dont know your mobos it would be totally overwhelming







, and yeah even the GA range alone , i am a bit fussy on aesthetics , and prefered to not off set my Rx360 rad to the window side of my case , so instead got the EX420 for the top , so all 140mm fans now


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Pic shows UD3. Only "Black Edition" Z97's are the UD5 BE and the top of the line G1 Gaming Wifi Black (currently running one):
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/list.aspx?s=42&jid=0&p=346&v=23
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side (and sad) note, I've moved on to a new case. I made the decision really to preserve my heavy equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> That is in fact the GA Z97X Gaming 3 , my new board not shown in pic is the GA Z97X G1 WIFI BK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,and it should look great in my new build with the added water block in the rigid acrylic loop
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Sweets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You'll love it. Prefer the old Sniper 5 bios but this will grow on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Its more compact then the Sniper 5 so the block or hsf will be a bit tricky to install (fyi) .
> 
> edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , for some reason I typed ud3 when I really meant gaming 3. GB went overboard with all these Z97 models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Mea culpa.


you guys will love this board. any help needed just ask me and i will let you know what i can and believe me i know this board like the back of my hand. btw team those ethernet ports and if you dont have a switch get one as its awesome. i personally only use the wifi for wifi direct to my printer and bluetooth for the mobile devices.


----------



## wermad

The name is a mouth full...









I had a hard time installing the screws for my i380 because of the heatsink being so close to the socket area. That extra inch on the Sniper 5 really made a difference. Also, lame that the Black only has one internal usb 3.0 as my new case has dual front 3.0 headers (







).


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you guys will love this board. any help needed just ask me and i will let you know what i can and believe me i know this board like the back of my hand. btw team those ethernet ports and if you dont have a switch get one as its awesome. i personally only use the wifi for wifi direct to my printer and bluetooth for the mobile devices.


Yes looking forward to it , and will have a new install of windows on both my PC's will then install My Sonar software








Any advise tips much appreciated









@wermad , its even more of a mouthful if you say it like Gigabyte ...Gigabyte GAZ-97X-G1 Gaming WIFI-BK-Black edtion , you nearly run out of breath trying to say that lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The name is a mouth full...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a hard time installing the screws for my i380 because of the heatsink being so close to the socket area. That extra inch on the Sniper 5 really made a difference. Also, lame that the Black only has one internal usb 3.0 as my new case has dual front 3.0 headers (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


this board more than makes up for lack of space plus unlike the asus boards its full of features that you actually use and the app center doesn't cause issues like asus's aisuite fiasco's

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you guys will love this board. any help needed just ask me and i will let you know what i can and believe me i know this board like the back of my hand. btw team those ethernet ports and if you dont have a switch get one as its awesome. i personally only use the wifi for wifi direct to my printer and bluetooth for the mobile devices.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes looking forward to it , and will have a new install of windows on both my PC's will then install My Sonar software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any advise tips much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @wermad , its even more of a mouthful if you say it like Gigabyte ...Gigabyte GAZ-97X-G1 Gaming WIFI-BK-Black edtion , you nearly run out of breath trying to say that lol
Click to expand...

sonar x3 PE?


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> sonar x3 PE?


Im not sure which ever version i was kindly given , and i have not installed to try out yet as i want to reformat my current system , and yet to build the other one.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> sonar x3 PE?
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure which ever version i was kindly given , and i have not installed to try out yet as i want to reformat my current system , and yet to build the other one.
Click to expand...

its probably that one if it was given to you. I have that vdj pro/ sony vegas pro/ and cool edit pro/


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its probably that one if it was given to you. I have that vdj pro/ sony vegas pro/ and cool edit pro/


Yeah i think it was thanks bud , im not home to look at the moe , home soon , at work for another 40 mins.








I also have cool edit pro as well , which i do love using , i am going to crank my guitar up when rig all sorted


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its probably that one if it was given to you. I have that vdj pro/ sony vegas pro/ and cool edit pro/
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i think it was thanks bud , im not home to look at the moe , home soon , at work for another 40 mins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have cool edit pro as well , which i do love using , i am going to crank my guitar up when rig all sorted
Click to expand...

well i dont think i will be replacing my stolen guitar as the broken fingers are a strong deterrent from trying again.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Is anyone else having issues with the 900D's magnetic side dust filters? I can't get either filter to stick to the panel without slipping down / falling forward into the fan.

So far I just haven't been using them, but I was wondering if this was a common issue? It seems like they used really cheap magnet tape for a $3xx case.









I do have some double sided tape which would work, but that would be a pain when it comes time to clean the filter.


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Sweets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You'll love it. Prefer the old Sniper 5 bios but this will grow on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Its more compact then the Sniper 5 so the block or hsf will be a bit tricky to install (fyi) .


Please exuse my ignorance someone tell me what the HSF is ? Heat sink Fan ?

And is that your rig , both pics with the GA Z97....bla..bla..BK in it ? and are you going to hook up the loop to the Mosfet Heat sink block on the mobo ?

I tried to Google for even just one picture of that Mobo fully hooked up anywhere and could not find one of it even installed in a system no matter how i worded my search , and i looked at your profile @djthrottleboi , as i knew you had one still have not seen it , still not long now and i will have mine hooked up.

@djthrottleboi , shame ,about , both your stolen axe and your broken fingers ? sounds bad , when they heal you should be good to play again ? or are they in a bad way ? , i have a fully cut tendon on my fretting index finger which makes it a challenge , Iommi cut the ends off his fingers


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> Please exuse my ignorance someone tell me what the HSF is ? Heat sink Fan ?


that is correct








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> Please exuse my ignorance someone tell me what the HSF is ? Heat sink Fan ?
> 
> And is that your rig , both pics with the GA Z97....bla..bla..BK in it ? and are you going to hook up the loop to the Mosfet Heat sink block on the mobo ?


Yup, that's the black in my old and new case. I ran out of fittings (miss calculation) but after thinking about it, it runs fine w/out water and adding the vrm "liquid pipe" would have complicated that area. I tried hard lines a few years ago and didn't like it. Plastic tube is easier to work with and removable is a breeze. But short runs (like hard) are difficult, unless you buy a ton of angled fittings.


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> that is correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's the black in my old and new case. I ran out of fittings (miss calculation) but after thinking about it, it runs fine w/out water and adding the vrm "liquid pipe" would have complicated that area. I tried hard lines a few years ago and didn't like it. Plastic tube is easier to work with and removable is a breeze. But short runs (like hard) are difficult, unless you buy a ton of angled fittings.


Ok i had thought of that already and if a problem with my EX420 , i will just mount the fan on the outside of the case at the back , it actually fits alright there , i was going to mod that anyway , and cut the mesh out , and just use my Anodized Spider fan grill.
Or alternatively i can flip the rad around ports at other end , so long as it does no interfere with my tinny new 5.25" bay i made , or i could slide the EX420 forward give more clearance.

As far as the use of the HS ports , yeah tricky but i have a plan for that too , that requires no additional fittings , i am only using C47 10/12 Bitspower fittings , no angles , i will do entirely just bends in the tube , and with 10/12 it will be easy enough to do the tighter bends , with the right order of loop.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






A pic from a member of the 750D club , i like the spaghetti look







this is quite full on


----------



## ezkc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with the 900D's magnetic side dust filters? I can't get either filter to stick to the panel without slipping down / falling forward into the fan.
> 
> So far I just haven't been using them, but I was wondering if this was a common issue? It seems like they used really cheap magnet tape for a $3xx case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have some double sided tape which would work, but that would be a pain when it comes time to clean the filter.


I think it's a common issue, dust gets in pretty easily as well.


----------



## MatheusMoraes

Hello guys! I finished my build today...


__
https://flic.kr/p/r8Y9Ut


__
https://flic.kr/p/r8Y9Ut
 by Mk-a, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/r8QM9Y


__
https://flic.kr/p/r8QM9Y
 by Mk-a, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/rqi9Q8


__
https://flic.kr/p/rqi9Q8
 by Mk-a, on Flickr

I hope you enjoy. Regards


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatheusMoraes*
> 
> Hello guys! I finished my build today...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/r8Y9Ut
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/r8Y9Ut
> by Mk-a, on Flickr
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/r8QM9Y
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/r8QM9Y
> by Mk-a, on Flickr
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/rqi9Q8
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/rqi9Q8
> by Mk-a, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy. Regards


Extremely clean! It almost looks like you used acrylic tubing. Great job on planning the tube runs to make it look that way!


----------



## MURDoctrine

So I picked up a 250d the other day. I'll get some pictures later tonight since I'm currently stress testing my g3258 overclock in it atm. I have too many corsair cases (800d, 900d, and 250d).


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> So I picked up a 250d the other day. I'll get some pictures later tonight since I'm currently stress testing my g3258 overclock in it atm. I have too many corsair cases (800d, 900d, and 250d).


You dont have too many yet , you havn't got the 750D yet


----------



## wa3pnt

Gee, all I have is a 500, two 540s, a 750D, 800D, and 900D.

RodeoGeorge


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wa3pnt*
> 
> Gee, all I have is a 500, two 540s, a 750D, 800D, and 900D.
> 
> RodeoGeorge


Ha good work ! , but arn't you missing a few Obsidians too ?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wa3pnt*
> 
> Gee, all I have is a 500, two 540s, a 750D, 800D, and 900D.
> 
> RodeoGeorge


C70,540,240, 700,900, 350 here.


----------



## charliebrown

Anybody know when coldzero will have these


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You for the Mid plate dimensions.Would come in handy to modify mine.
> Please do post the motherboard board tray dimensions when you find it


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Sweets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You'll love it. Prefer the old Sniper 5 bios but this will grow on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Its more compact then the Sniper 5 so the block or hsf will be a bit tricky to install (fyi) .
> 
> 
> 
> Please exuse my ignorance someone tell me what the HSF is ? Heat sink Fan ?
> 
> And is that your rig , both pics with the GA Z97....bla..bla..BK in it ? and are you going to hook up the loop to the Mosfet Heat sink block on the mobo ?
> 
> I tried to Google for even just one picture of that Mobo fully hooked up anywhere and could not find one of it even installed in a system no matter how i worded my search , and i looked at your profile @djthrottleboi , as i knew you had one still have not seen it , still not long now and i will have mine hooked up.
> 
> @djthrottleboi , shame ,about , both your stolen axe and your broken fingers ? sounds bad , when they heal you should be good to play again ? or are they in a bad way ? , i have a fully cut tendon on my fretting index finger which makes it a challenge , Iommi cut the ends off his fingers
Click to expand...

bad pics lol but here's vids



and this one you will see better



http://www.overclock.net/t/1529651/special-sale-for-a-limited-time-for-z77-users-and-lower-i7-4790k-gigabyte-z97x-gaming-g1-wifi-black-edition-g-skill-trident-x-ddr3-2400mhz-4x4-16gb-combo/0_20 and pics lol. you will notice that i do have the vrm waterblock in the loop. I have plates in my hand and it doesn't feel flexible and i cant bend the finger at the bottom knuckle so i dont think i will anymore. the right hand is my main and unless i'm strumming the same pattern over and over again with no variation in timing or structure i doubt i will be able to play.

also that kink is from me attempting to get clear shots by resting me hand on the tube


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> bad pics lol but here's vids
> 
> 
> 
> and this one you will see better
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1529651/special-sale-for-a-limited-time-for-z77-users-and-lower-i7-4790k-gigabyte-z97x-gaming-g1-wifi-black-edition-g-skill-trident-x-ddr3-2400mhz-4x4-16gb-combo/0_20 and pics lol. you will notice that i do have the vrm waterblock in the loop. I have plates in my hand and it doesn't feel flexible and i cant bend the finger at the bottom knuckle so i dont think i will anymore. the right hand is my main and unless i'm strumming the same pattern over and over again with no variation in timing or structure i doubt i will be able to play.
> 
> also that kink is from me attempting to get clear shots by resting me hand on the tube


Ha yeah good effort ! that was quite entertaining







, thanks for the vids , it was good to finally see that sucker hooked up in rig , i do like the freaky lighting , where the colours in the tubing mix and blend to make some cool rainbow effects !

This makes me very keen to get my rig up and going , i will be able to get some very cool colour effects happening , i have2 colour controllers now , the NZXT RGB and the Farbwerk bluetooth usb ,so a total of 5 different RGB strips in the case and various other single lights like white , red , green , UV blue , orange , so i will be having mobo back lighting red/orange , and some acrylic effects lighting with white highlight areas , and any combo of ambient light from other directions.

It was great to see these vids for these 2 reasons to see the Black edition hooked up and the lighting


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> bad pics lol but here's vids
> 
> 
> 
> and this one you will see better
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1529651/special-sale-for-a-limited-time-for-z77-users-and-lower-i7-4790k-gigabyte-z97x-gaming-g1-wifi-black-edition-g-skill-trident-x-ddr3-2400mhz-4x4-16gb-combo/0_20 and pics lol. you will notice that i do have the vrm waterblock in the loop. I have plates in my hand and it doesn't feel flexible and i cant bend the finger at the bottom knuckle so i dont think i will anymore. the right hand is my main and unless i'm strumming the same pattern over and over again with no variation in timing or structure i doubt i will be able to play.
> 
> also that kink is from me attempting to get clear shots by resting me hand on the tube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha yeah good effort ! that was quite entertaining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , thanks for the vids , it was good to finally see that sucker hooked up in rig , i do like the freaky lighting , where the colours in the tubing mix and blend to make some cool rainbow effects !
> 
> This makes me very keen to get my rig up and going , i will be able to get some very cool colour effects happening , i have2 colour controllers now , the NZXT RGB and the Farbwerk bluetooth usb ,so a total of 5 different RGB strips in the case and various other single lights like white , red , green , UV blue , orange , so i will be having mobo back lighting red/orange , and some acrylic effects lighting with white highlight areas , and any combo of ambient light from other directions.
> 
> It was great to see these vids for these 2 reasons to see the Black edition hooked up and the lighting
Click to expand...

yeah i'm thinking about going with leds instead. i like the cathodes because they aren't so bright and help mix the random colors in a ambient way.


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah i'm thinking about going with leds instead. i like the cathodes because they aren't so bright and help mix the random colors in a ambient way.


Yeah leds are more directional , and cathodes more 360' ambient , i will have so many options with leds that it will be as ambient as i want it , but i will have more directional control with them , to get distinctive different light in different spots , they will be on controller , so i can dim all lights

Some pics a mock up of case , i am currently planning out loop order and making a new top acrylic sheet

I have Matt black acrylic sheets cut for all sides and little panels including the top vent and PCIE slots , there will be no holes except fan intake and exhaust


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Also note the very tight space for the tube to be bent past the IO and mobo heatsink , i can mount fan outside , but in theory i can just rout it past that too if it were on the inside of case , i am using 10/12 rigid so it will bend tight , and i can do it with a bend rather than fittings ,

I will have Yellow / green UV mayhems coolant in the loop and darkside UV lights , so it will be a freaky loop with bright yellow coolant if i turn the UV off and bright green when on








The DS red fans in mass are full on red , a bit too much , but might still look good i like em , might need to disable leds if they interfere with my lighting plans


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah i'm thinking about going with leds instead. i like the cathodes because they aren't so bright and help mix the random colors in a ambient way.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah leds are more directional , and cathodes more 360' ambient , i will have so many options with leds that it will be as ambient as i want it , but i will have more directional control with them , to get distinctive different light in different spots , they will be on controller , so i can dim all lights
> 
> Some pics a mock up of case , i am currently planning out loop order and making a new top acrylic sheet
> 
> I have Matt black acrylic sheets cut for all sides and little panels including the top vent and PCIE slots , there will be no holes except fan intake and exhaust
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also note the very tight space for the tube to be bent past the IO and mobo heatsink , i can mount fan outside , but in theory i can just rout it past that too if it were on the inside of case , i am using 10/12 rigid so it will bend tight , and i can do it with a bend rather than fittings ,
> 
> I will have Yellow / green UV mayhems coolant in the loop and darkside UV lights , so it will be a freaky loop with bright yellow coolant if i turn the UV off and bright green when on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DS red fans in mass are full on red , a bit too much , but might still look good i like em , might need to disable leds if they interfere with my lighting plans
Click to expand...

i used swiftech's hydrx additive to add that uv green look.


----------



## ozzy1925

any ek d5 dual top owner can measure the clearance between the pump end and the metalic part :


----------



## Garen45

Hey guys Pardon me in advance if this is a stupid question...

I am putting together a new computer:

I7-5930
Dual GTX890 4gb
32gb ram
128gb ssd
2 tb hd
1500 watt power supply

And I was thinking of the 650d because of many reasons. I like the latch release of the side panel, the 4 external 5.25 bays and the look of the case is beautiful to me. However, today tech support told me it was discontinued and I was wondering if I should be looking at the 450d or the 750d? The problem with the 450d is that it only has two external bays and the max psu size is too small to fit my psu. And the 750d is just too big imo. Also I don't like how the drives are recessed in the 450 and 750.

So I guess one of my questions is if the 650 will work for what I am building.

I ordered a 650 for $149.99 but can still cancel my order. I would really like some feedback on what you guys think.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garen45*
> 
> Hey guys Pardon me in advance if this is a stupid question...
> 
> I am putting together a new computer:
> 
> I7-5930
> Dual GTX890 4gb
> 32gb ram
> 128gb ssd
> 2 tb hd
> 1500 watt power supply
> 
> And I was thinking of the 650d because of many reasons. I like the latch release of the side panel, the 4 external 5.25 bays and the look of the case is beautiful to me. However, today tech support told me it was discontinued and I was wondering if I should be looking at the 450d or the 750d? The problem with the 450d is that it only has two external bays and the max psu size is too small to fit my psu. And the 750d is just too big imo. Also I don't like how the drives are recessed in the 450 and 750.
> 
> So I guess one of my questions is if the 650 will work for what I am building.
> 
> I ordered a 650 for $149.99 but can still cancel my order. I would really like some feedback on what you guys think.


The 650 is outdated. Stick with the 750D for the same price. The Cosmos SE is also another solid and better option.


----------



## Garen45

But what about it is outdated? As far as I could tell it's just the fan layout and the usb 3 connectors which I could just get an adapter for so I don't have to run them out the back?

Is there anything else outdated?

As far as cooling can any 650d owners chime in and let me know what they think?


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> The 650 is outdated. Stick with the 750D for the same price.


That claim is a bit subjective. Personally if it fits your needs and fulfills your needs; go for it. There are some awesome cases that are discontinued/old that'd I'd go for still ( 650D being one of them).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garen45*
> 
> But what about it is outdated? As far as I could tell it's just the fan layout and the usb 3 connectors which I could just get an adapter for so I don't have to run them out the back?
> 
> Is there anything else outdated?
> 
> As far as cooling can any 650d owners chime in and let me know what they think?


I've always pictured the 650D being WC over air, so I don't have have any input if you're going the "air" route. As for WC solutions, in my perspective displays great visuals and seems very roomy.


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> any ek d5 dual top owner can measure the clearance between the pump end and the metalic part :


Measured mine and it's approximately 3/8" - 1/2" of space between the pump and metal bracket.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garen45*
> 
> But what about it is outdated? As far as I could tell it's just the fan layout and the usb 3 connectors which I could just get an adapter for so I don't have to run them out the back?
> 
> Is there anything else outdated?
> 
> As far as cooling can any 650d owners chime in and let me know what they think?


Well, I guess if you aren't water cooling it wouldn't matter. My only problem with my 600T was the USB 3 plug, and the 200MM front intake fan. While I had the case, I wish I had triple 120mm fan/radiator mounts on top and dual 120 on the front. One thing I like from the 750D is the SSD mounts.

Cooling is pretty good with the 650D, you won't have any problems cooling the components you listed.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

My 250D itx to mATX build log

http://www.overclock.net/t/1518731/build-log-corsair-250d-matx


----------



## Angrychair

here's my 800D, this build is going on 2 and a half years old.


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> here's my 800D, this build is going on 2 and a half years old.


Nice! Very clean look. Good cable management. Wish mine was that clean on the back side.


----------



## Dawn of War

.


----------



## jon6113

My new 900D build. My first water cooled build. Looks good, but I learned a lot, and the next build will be cleaner.


----------



## Ezequiel18

Hello Guys,

Sorry to bother you all with this, but i recently and by recently i mean yesterday i received a Corsair Obsidian 900D Case that i bought directly from Amazon.com it took my very long time to arrive because im not in the US. Still the Case arrive in what i seeemed to be perfect conditions, the box was good, telgopor side protectors too, until i tried to open the side panels. and they won't just open. they very stuck very firmly so i though wow. Strange stuff. then i tried to access the lower side panes and when i fliped the little lock the side panel fell off. i thought should this has to be like that? i don't remember this behaviour on this panes in any of the reviews on this case, so when i inspected them properly i saw that the hinges were went over the inside, badly. Sadly the other one was in the same condition.

Then i tried to open the big panes to check that everything was alright even if those side panes were bent, i didn't thought that was about to stop me, until i could open one of the side panes and figure out that all the case internal structure was twisted and bent and i almost started to cry, because it was so hard and expensive to purchase and ship this case to my country that i could not believe what i was seeing. Twisted deformed, my soul went the same way the case looked like.

Here are some pictures:



Now i'm hopeless trying to find help because side panels won't open and now that i hardly could get them off i can't put them back on .

So please@CorsairGeorge i beg for your help in this situation, its very frustrating, i'm a corsair fan , i got AX1500 , Corsair Neutron GTX SSDs, Corsair Vengance ddr 4 modules, H110i Watercooling kit and now this case but i've never happen to receive a product in this conditions and i don't know what to do. The Country i live also doesn't make things easier either.

PD: if anyone has any advice about this, or can help me , i would gladly thank you.

Sorry to bother anyone but i feel really really bad.


----------



## ozzy1925

wow this is the worst damaged 900d case i ever seen, dont worry corsair always take care of their customers you can open RMA ticket :http://corsair.force.com/


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Yeah but it's not really a matter for Corsair is it? It looks to be a shipping damage claim. I'd start by contacting Amazon customer support if that's who you bought it from.


----------



## Ezequiel18

There was no sign of damage to the Box or the Telgopor that protects it, by looking at the case from the outside its imposible to know whats being hidden inside. Thats why, i couldn't realize before trying to open the panels.

Also the kind of twists it has , are very strange, there are no sign or direct striking or paint loosen up, just twisting which is extremely weird, the main structure is all messed up. You know this case is resistant, but not enough to resist that kind of impact that would twist all the internal structure without even scratching the outside? . Have you take a look to the HDD Hot swapable cage? That is the craziest damage i've ever seen. there is no way a strike could do that. without destroying everything above. This seems like a mistery thing from the Unknown Dimension ... which is crazy. (yea trying to make fun of myself before starting to cry out of my misery)

And how i feel well, just think about paying a full brand new high end stuff and getting it so broken that you cant even open it. Watching the pictures almost makes me cry.

And Corsair are the only people who can really help me in my situation... i hope they do.

Edit: CorsairGeorge Contacted me very swiftly, and he was very gentle, now i'm looking forward to see if i get this is getting solved by corsair, if it happens i would be so happy. i'm hoping so


----------



## Doctor McNinja

For what it's worth, I sent back a (non Corsair) case just this morning, that had serious structural damage but the shipping box had just a small dent. It didn't look like anything major but it was enough to make the case unusable. I've also dealt with Corsair customer service a few times and have had a good experience each time. I doubt you have anything to worry about but I'll wish you luck anyway.


----------



## Bertovzki

Yeah , that case looks like its been dropped from a good height , and perhaps dropped flat on its bottom , so as to leave little indication of damage on the box , but the weight of the inside structure of the case as collapsed under its own weight , the insides carried on falling after the outer case stopped


----------



## Ezequiel18

Thank you very much DoctorNinja, yes i will need some luck because my situation due to country importation policies is a pain in the butt. All my hopes reside on Corsair support now, and George
now we are working with him who is being very helpful in order to solve my issue. I hope i get back and update with pictures of my new build using the pristine Obsidian 900D replacement i'm willing so hard to get.

Sometimes when you wish something so hard it becomes impossible? Why?.







damn i guess life is like that ) I want to be a part of this club!!!!!!!!!!!

I will keep you updated,

Regards


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Decided to make panels to cover the rear vents on my 900D. I've been using gorilla tape, but looks terrible. The inside panel will be painted to match the motherboard and midplate. The outer panel will remain unpainted.


----------



## traxtech

I really want to watercool in my 900D, but i'm so indecisive when it comes to radiators.

I want to run 2x 480 push/pull, but knowing my luck i won't be able to make them fit.

Was thinking push/pull bottom will definitely fit (except maybe one near the power supply, so will be 1xpush and 3xpush/pull

So it's either 480 monstas, or 480 UT's. I have 16 GT-15's sitting here ready to be push pulled haha

Any advice for someone looking to go down this route??


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I really want to watercool in my 900D, but i'm so indecisive when it comes to radiators.
> 
> I want to run 2x 480 push/pull, but knowing my luck i won't be able to make them fit.
> 
> Was thinking push/pull bottom will definitely fit (except maybe one near the power supply, so will be 1xpush and 3xpush/pull
> 
> So it's either 480 monstas, or 480 UT's. I have 16 GT-15's sitting here ready to be push pulled haha
> 
> Any advice for someone looking to go down this route??


Got a RX 480 push and RX 360 push in mine and it cools everything I have very well. I don't think you can push/pull anything bigger in the 900d though. I haven't tried with mine on top but it appears I have too little room due to my mobo for push/pull and you can get away with it with one rad in the bottom unless you want to stack them.


----------



## MrTank

The rad clearances must also take into account the power supply. For example in my case I have xspc high performance X 480 in the bottom(intake) opposite I intended to put a xspc 360 high performance when I measured it out it seemed it would fit. However i failed to account for the size of the rad with the shroud and the size of the new power supply i upgraded to (EVGA 1300). So with the new power supply I wasnt able to fit the 360 and the 480. So instead I purchased a 420 to place up top...so currently my 480 on bottom is push pull and the 420 at the top is in push pull as well. I set it up so the 480 first cools the graphics in sli, the mosfets and the 420 on top only cools the cpu. Glad to say CPU has not gone above 34 C and the graphics have not gone above 29 C. I may hook my 140 in the rear to give the water some more air time before it flows into the 420 every little bit helps.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I really want to watercool in my 900D, but i'm so indecisive when it comes to radiators.
> 
> I want to run 2x 480 push/pull, but knowing my luck i won't be able to make them fit.
> 
> Was thinking push/pull bottom will definitely fit (except maybe one near the power supply, so will be 1xpush and 3xpush/pull
> 
> So it's either 480 monstas, or 480 UT's. I have 16 GT-15's sitting here ready to be push pulled haha
> 
> Any advice for someone looking to go down this route??


I'm running 2 480 monstas in push pull. 15/16 fans. The one behind the psu won't fit. Space will be tight.


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I'm running 2 480 monstas in push pull. 15/16 fans. The one behind the psu won't fit. Space will be tight.


Ah cool, thanks for the comment!

I was worried about there being room at the top, and was looking at one of the koolance shrouds so i at least know it will fit regardless of what motherboard i have with a bit of modding. As i'm probably going to buy everything and go big on Skylake

I ideally want a quiet system too, so under 1500RPM fan speed too.. which means i "may" have to move away from the Monstas since being thicker = mean more airflow right?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Ah cool, thanks for the comment!
> 
> I was worried about there being room at the top, and was looking at one of the koolance shrouds so i at least know it will fit regardless of what motherboard i have with a bit of modding. As i'm probably going to buy everything and go big on Skylake
> 
> I ideally want a quiet system too, so under 1500RPM fan speed too.. which means i "may" have to move away from the Monstas since being thicker = mean more airflow right?


Yea, Monstas are killer rads when used with high rpm fans. I use a fan controller to turn them down, and raise the rpm when gaming. I usually wear a headset or crank up the volume on the bookshelfs, so fan noise is never a problem.


----------



## traxtech

It's a tough decision, especially since over here Radiators aren't exactly cheap compared to other countries.

Do you think Ut60 would be better suited for 1000-1500 rpm gentle typhoons? i'll have them all on a fan controller, just trying to weigh in if it's worth going that big if i want to cut out the sound.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Monstas actually perform best comparatively to other rads at low fan speeds in push-pull. If you are going to run high rpm fans then there are several thinner rads that outperform it. .

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/03/25/alphacool-nexxxos-monsta-360-radiator-review/5/


----------



## MrTank

I dont believe the thickness of the rad adds much impact. However what does seem to impact the temps is the amount of rad surface more fan area better temps. I read a few articles most from overclockers in the radiators area Personally I switched from two thicker rads down to the high perforamce RX series from XSPC. The rads are thin enough to easily set up push pull in almost case. I have my fans running on the lowest settings yet to break 30 c on my GPU's strix 970 sli both overclocked and haven't exceeded 35 c on my CPU 4790k overclocked . Im using the XSPX rx series both for the bottom intake 480 and the top 420 intake.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTank*
> 
> I dont believe the thickness of the rad adds much impact. However what does seem to impact the temps is the amount of rad surface more fan area better temps. I read a few articles most from overclockers in the radiators area Personally I switched from two thicker rads down to the high perforamce RX series from XSPC. The rads are thin enough to easily set up push pull in almost case. I have my fans running on the lowest settings yet to break 30 c on my GPU's strix 970 sli both overclocked and haven't exceeded 35 c on my CPU 4790k overclocked . Im using the XSPX rx series both for the bottom intake 480 and the top 420 intake.


I'm sorry but your ambient must be insanely low for you to be getting those numbers. They just don't seem possible if you are talking about load. If its idle then that doesn't really matter.


----------



## emsj86

Yea agreed while I have less rad space (360 and. 240 at 1400rpm) I get load of 78 max on hottest core intel Burn test "high" for i7 4790k at 1.3volts. But even at stock I get in the 60s on hottest core. My ambient is 72 Fahrenheit


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Monstas actually perform best comparatively to other rads at low fan speeds in push-pull. If you are going to run high rpm fans then there are several thinner rads that outperform it. .
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/03/25/alphacool-nexxxos-monsta-360-radiator-review/5/


Interesting, the guide I read was only with fans in Push and outperformed every other rad from about 1200rpm and above.


----------



## naved777

Done setting up all the WC components


----------



## MrTank

its coming along nicely, where did you get the plate with the ROG logo?...Im more interested in the dimensions of the plate then I am the actual logo I've been searching for one to put in my build.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Finished installing the rear vent covers for my 900D.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> Dome setting up all the WC components
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking real good!


----------



## MrTank

Sorry that was idle








Running games I get up to about 77 c, the ambient usually reads avg of 71-72 c the room itself is usually 69F


----------



## MrTank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Yea agreed while I have less rad space (360 and. 240 at 1400rpm) I get load of 78 max on hottest core intel Burn test "high" for i7 4790k at 1.3volts. But even at stock I get in the 60s on hottest core. My ambient is 72 Fahrenheit


Sorry that was idle redface.gif
Running full load or gaming all day I get up to about 75c(77c highest its gone), the ambient usually reads avg of 71c the room itself is usually 69F with the ceiling fan on. I avg about the same as you








The only differentiating factor I can think of is SP of the fans on the rads?.3x140 Coguars and 3x 140 gentle typhoon on the top intake for the CPU. 8x 120 corsair high performance SP, intake VGA and mosfit. 3x 140 promila tech vortex front intake and corsair AF 140 rear exhaust
Sorry about the incomplete post.....I tend to think faster than I type.









emsj86 that's some pretty impressive tube work there by the way.


----------



## MrTank

MURDoctrine
was idle and an imcomplet thought on my part...please see the above post


----------



## traxtech

Looks like i'm heading down the 2x480 Monsta in push/pull route with an external shroud. I like a bit of a challenge so it should be fun to say the least.









Now i need to figure out which ways i want the fans. I'm very anti-dust and have demci filters on my 900d currently.

Can i get away with intake top, intake front, exhaust back just like i have it now for minimal dust? or would my temps suffer too much =/

Or would top exhaust, front intake, rear intake be a much better alternative and i could get a 140mm filter for the rear.. decisions decisions haha


----------



## MrTank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Looks like i'm heading down the 2x480 Monsta in push/pull route with an external shroud. I like a bit of a challenge so it should be fun to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i need to figure out which ways i want the fans. I'm very anti-dust and have demci filters on my 900d currently.
> 
> Can i get away with intake top, intake front, exhaust back just like i have it now for minimal dust? or would my temps suffer too much =/
> 
> Or would top exhaust, front intake, rear intake be a much better alternative and i could get a 140mm filter for the rear.. decisions decisions haha


Unfortunately I dont think there seems to be a "perfect" solution...to remove heat and keep dust out...thankfully the 900D has tons of filters. I really wish there was as well I hate heat..
.However can I recall there being a thread specifically for rads on the 900D..if you come across one please let me know....or perhaps if you start one please notify me Im curious to see what others have done and improve my build.

The only way to prevent any dust sadly would be to create a vacuum expelling all the air in the case....but unfortunately it cant be done. Virtually impossible to create a legitimate vacuum in a PC case

Im playing around with my fan orientation as well. I believe the forums say you want an equal intake-Neutral pressure and out take ratio.....However Ive recently changed from equal intake/outtake. This tends to bring in enough cool air and expell the hot air. Hot-zones do develop in in the casae especially the larger one like our good ol 900D.
This approach pulls the hot air already rising to the top(as hot air tends to do) however the down side is if you have your rads uptop then you are using hot air to cool your already warm water...seems a little counter productive.

Im currently trying all intake apart from the rear exhaust 140 and allowing the rest of the air to slip out the grated area on the back panel. This seems to be working okay but honestly I haven't seen to dramatic of a temp drop.
I just purchased some more high SP fans to force as much air as possible into the case particularly the front intake...thats the only thing I can really attribute to dropping temps. It is only a few degrees but ever degree drop is precious. Higher SP fans to help the air get from the front intake to the vga's and out the back...or at least as close as the air will go

some coolants also claim to be great at transferring heat. While I have used some in the past I don't recall any great changes. I noticed more clogs than anything else. Currently Im using just distilled water. Although I am considering going back to the pre-made coolants. This forum has all kinds of helpful info just from all kinds of helpful people...just enter intake or exhaust in the search.


----------



## traxtech

Yeah, it's generally "one or the other" when it comes to dust and heat.

I'll play around with a few things and see that happens when build time is about to start, currently i'm just planning out how i want to route things. I've started buying bits and pieces and would really like to build it asap, but at the same time i should probably just horde it all until Skylake and be done for a looooooooooooong time. In saying that i am impatient.

Anywho, this is my current plans (unfinished)taken with a photo of the current setup. Nothing special but at least it's one step closer, still have to install my motherboard plate as well.



I know i don't need 2 res/pumps, but i would like 2 pumps just to make sure 1. there's enough flow 2. if one dies, i'll have a backup 3. do it all at once so i don't have a change of heart and have to re-do it to incorporate it

Next step would be to find out the ideal tube route i guess


----------



## Ironsmack

If you want 2 pumps, you go away with the other res and just run the pumps in serial.

Your pic seems to be set up for dual setups.


----------



## traxtech

Ah okay, that makes sense.

I'm thinking for my first build, i might just stick to the single gpu for now and then later on move to dual gpu(probably pascal). Still going dual pump just for piece of mind. In regards to the dual pump i was looking at the EK-XTOP Dual D5 PWM with 2 Pumps and then just adding a res.

I'll be getting a z97 board with the new 4790k i picked up(5.0ghz) and selling my current ones off. Would the following be suitable on a single monsta 480mm in push/pull?? Then later on when i go SLI i can just re-do the piping. Or should i just stick to my original plans, and then just add another gpu later?

4790k 5.0ghz delid
northbridge from the z97 asus formula
titan X @ 1500core/8000mem 1.23v

Thanks again for all the advice guys, means alot to me!


----------



## charliebrown

You should be fine rule of thumb is 120mm per item so your good


----------



## theoutbackdream

Hi all,
I own a 450D case, and I love it so far, but the thing I don't like is the HDD tray. Reason being, I only use one of 3 of the slots.

Has anyone found a way to mount one HDD by itself without using the included tray inorder to increase space inside the case?

thanks


----------



## Onyxian

Still learning about water cooling stuff, from looking at that picture above, if I plan to do a build in a 900d and do 2 480 rads, 1 280 rad, 2 gpus, 1 cpu will I need a second pump? At what point would I need one?


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onyxian*
> 
> Still learning about water cooling stuff, from looking at that picture above, if I plan to do a build in a 900d and do 2 480 rads, 1 280 rad, 2 gpus, 1 cpu will I need a second pump? At what point would I need one?


I run that exact setup with one pump and no issues.


----------



## Onyxian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> I run that exact setup with one pump and no issues.


Ok cool, definitely makes things easier. When I started looking into water cooling, man it's a whole new thing. Configuring a regular built seems so simple compared to this. Unless I'm just overthinking it and am overwhelmed with stuff I'm reading. I get really lost when reviews and stuff start talking about how much flow and constriction parts have.


----------



## traxtech

Been sitting here for a past few days trying to work out how i want to do this. I was originally going to go all soft lines below, but given the lack of space between the monsta and the midplates i don't think im abit to do that with pass through fittings and then a 90 degree for soft tubing.

Thoughts?

:Edit: i've revised it a bit and added a second symmetrical setup(thanks to mr rocket science putting his 2 cents in), i can't wait to build it!

:Edit: Final one seems like a winner to me













And i think we have a winner here!


----------



## MrTank

This is what I found to be the best for me Ive noticed the best temps with this loop i just set up a few days ago

Starts with the bottom 480(Intake 8x 120 corsair sp and ) up to the gpu's into the mosfets then routed a soft tube behind the mobo plate up to the 420(3x noctua impaler 140 and 3x corsair AF140 uptop which then goes into the CPU(swiftech apogee drivepump)-RAM then the V5 Photon/resv combo into the 250ml bitspower resv and back into the 480 of course the front is 3x 120 noctua impalers.


----------



## Anateus

Could you guys please tell me if 900D has any serious cons? Im thinking about buying this case, but I know some people had some problems with it. All I know for sure that thing is heavy, and I want to watercool it using hard acrylic.


----------



## MrTank

For me the biggest con of this case is the back panel for the pci slots. I have larger hands and it is frustrating trying to screw anything into the the pci slots. The angle is incredibly awkward as you have to reach inside which is even more of a problem if you have a liquid loop like myself. The cards are large, the fittings prevent the already minimal vision you have when putting something into the pci slot and trying to screw it in. Corsair does however provide a angled screw driver for the case to make things a little easier. The other thing the case is large so you need to have some fans with high SP to bring the air from the front intake into the case or else you have a ton of hot air sitting inside which really wont be an issue if you buy the right fans I have found Noctua impellers to be the best high SP even with the filters they are also pretty quite in relation to the amount of push. But other then that there are really no cons that should prevent you from buying the case. Its one of the best investments I've made. You have room for anything and everything it will last several upgrades not just because of the amount of room in the case but the sleek look and design are classic it looks great in a gaming room or office.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTank*
> 
> For me the biggest con of this case is the back panel for the pci slots. I have larger hands and it is frustrating trying to screw anything into the the pci slots. The angle is incredibly awkward as you have to reach inside which is even more of a problem if you have a liquid loop like myself. The cards are large, the fittings prevent the already minimal vision you have when putting something into the pci slot and trying to screw it in. Corsair does however provide a angled screw driver for the case to make things a little easier. The other thing the case is large so you need to have some fans with high SP to bring the air from the front intake into the case or else you have a ton of hot air sitting inside which really wont be an issue if you buy the right fans I have found Noctua impellers to be the best high SP even with the filters they are also pretty quite in relation to the amount of push. But other then that there are really no cons that should prevent you from buying the case. Its one of the best investments I've made. You have room for anything and everything it will last several upgrades not just because of the amount of room in the case but the sleek look and design are classic it looks great in a gaming room or office.


SP fans are made for heatsinks, not for moving lots of air inside the case







Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> SP fans are made for heatsinks, not for moving lots of air inside the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice though.


In theory this is true, but if your case fans are working against he restriction of a filter, as they are in many if not most instances these days, then their ability to overcome restriction (ie: static pressure) can be just as critical. Many filters, even when clean, are just as restrictive or more restrictive than a radiator can be, and they only become even more restrictive as they accumulate dust. That's why in practice fans that perform well on rads also make for great case fans.

A good fan is a good fan.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> In theory this is true, but if your case fans are working against he restriction of a filter, as they are in many if not most instances these days, then their ability to overcome restriction (ie: static pressure) can be just as critical. Many filters, even when clean, are just as restrictive or more restrictive than a radiator can be, and they only become even more restrictive as they accumulate dust. That's why in practice fans that perform well on rads also make for great case fans.
> 
> A good fan is a good fan.


True, thats why Im aiming for a mix of good airflow and SP. But, back to the topic.. Any more cons?


----------



## onevoicewild

Anateus - The case is a little flexy when you have it full. I hope your hard lining with PETG, I had to replace all the Acrylic in my case after multiple tubing cracks. Acrylic just is not durable enough for a big case with any flex. It's a great case for water cooling with a lot of room. you would have to spend twice the price to get much of any better.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

For 2 years I've loved my 900D, but it is now time to downsize. was looking for a D-Frame, but out of stock on both newegg and amazon.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> For 2 years I've loved my 900D, but it is now time to downsize. was looking for a D-Frame, but out of stock on both newegg and amazon.


WHAT?? You're moving out of your 900D? That rig is a thing of beauty!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> WHAT?? You're moving out of your 900D? That rig is a thing of beauty!


Not until I find a reasonably priced D-Frame. Thanks for the kind words, it's not that I don't like it, I just have this itch to downsize.


----------



## ydrogios

My 900D with custom wc system

http://s278.photobucket.com/user/ydrogios/media/IMG_20150417_195507_zpsadaippsh.jpg.html

http://s278.photobucket.com/user/ydrogios/media/IMG_20150417_195315_zpsdivqu50v.jpg.html

http://s278.photobucket.com/user/ydrogios/media/IMG_20150417_200932_zpse8ap7trd.jpg.html

http://s278.photobucket.com/user/ydrogios/media/IMG_20150417_200949_zps53ew8lk8.jpg.html


----------



## iARDAs

Can I use a 450d with a sli setup and a h90 as a cpu cooler?


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Can I use a 450d with a sli setup and a h90 as a cpu cooler?


yes, i have a 450 with 980 sli and H105...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> yes, i have a 450 with 980 sli and H105...


Thank you.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thank you.


There is a difference though. The H105 is thicker but is still 120mm. The H90 is a single 140mm so it will be wider. I know my 550D fits a 140mm rad in the back but not sure about the 450D.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Can I use a 450d with a sli setup and a h90 as a cpu cooler?


Finally coming back to the PCMR?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Finally coming back to the PCMR?


Well. I will either buy an iMAC Retina or build a desktop for home. Took my Mac Mini to office because office laptop is broken. I might still go for the iMAC retina but I am leaning towards building a PC.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ydrogios*
> 
> My 900D with custom wc system


Nice to see more yellow builds


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> True, thats why Im aiming for a mix of good airflow and SP. But, back to the topic.. Any more cons?


It's massive? You sure you couldn't do the same with the 750D?

edit: whoops, should have combined with the above post.


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*
> 
> It's been a year since my 900D build and after excellent suggestions from people here and my health doing a little better I finally installed my ek res, ek dual d5 top, ek ex link, ek x res 3 250, and some badly needed hose rerouting. I cracked my black acrylic mid plate and after drilling through the second plate I ended up running all the tubing behind the mobo tray....oh well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Finally got rid of the dual bay res...too much hassle*.


This is exactly what i'm working on and actually looking at the same parts. Dual bay res is driving me nuts.


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone using an Evga SuperNOVA PSU with their 450D case?

These things are universal right? The Evga SuperNova 750W is a bit cheaper than the Corsair 750W I was looking for, hence I am leaning towards Evga.


----------



## YawMawn

Hey folks! I am thinking of joining the club with a 900D in the next few weeks.

This seemed like the best place to ask:

Is the 900D more or less the best case for what it does? I'm going for a water-cooled build that will likely end up with a pair of GTX 980 Ti's and my i7-5930K. As far as I can tell, it supports 1x 480mm, 2x 360 (front and top) and 1x 240mm, which I like. Does anyone have experience with a 900D and / or another case and has a better suggestion for me? Everywhere I look, I can't find anything better than the 900D.

The 12 x 120mm worth of radiators is kind of important. I will be running some heavy compute applications almost full time (except when gaming) which means all GPU's in the system and the CPU will be at 100%.


----------



## VSG

You can have a 480 up top and one the bottom. If you rig the PSU in the motherboard compartment then you can have another 480mm rad in the bottom too like how Wermad did a few weeks ago in here.

I would go dual 480 (top and bottom) and a 240 next to the PSU on the bottom. If you have to, you can get another 240mm rad in the front as well. Just do dimension checks multiple times before ordering.

There are bigger cases available too, and you should also consider 140mm size rads now that some good 140mm fans are out/coming out.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Anyone using an Evga SuperNOVA PSU with their 450D case?
> 
> These things are universal right? The Evga SuperNova 750W is a bit cheaper than the Corsair 750W I was looking for, hence I am leaning towards Evga.


To be honest, the EVGA Supernova G2 or higher tend to have better ripple than the Corsair units. I have an EVGA 1300 G2 in my 550D, It extends back pretty far and prevents me from being able to mount a bottom fan but it certainly fits in there. The 750 will fit in your 450D. PSUs extend back but their width stays the same.


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You can have a 480 up top and one the bottom. If you rig the PSU in the motherboard compartment then you can have another 480mm rad in the bottom too like how Wermad did a few weeks ago in here.
> 
> I would go dual 480 (top and bottom) and a 240 next to the PSU on the bottom. If you have to, you can get another 240mm rad in the front as well. Just do dimension checks multiple times before ordering.
> 
> There are bigger cases available too, and you should also consider 140mm size rads now that some good 140mm fans are out/coming out.


Okay so there's room for a 360 on the front and on the top, but I can't have a 360 in both at the same time? That's good to know. I was for sure thinking about 480 / 240 in the bottom.

Does Corsair have a case for 140mm rads coming out soon? I've never heard very good reviews about 140mm fans for radiators so it's exciting that those are starting to make appearances. Definitely something to consider, thanks.


----------



## vvilliamm

Silly question the for the 450D the front panel is there a dust filter there? How good are the dust filters for the front? The top and bottom ones looks like it can trap a decent amount of dust but the front looks lacking is that true?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Okay so there's room for a 360 on the front and on the top, but I can't have a 360 in both at the same time? That's good to know. I was for sure thinking about 480 / 240 in the bottom.
> 
> Does Corsair have a case for 140mm rads coming out soon? I've never heard very good reviews about 140mm fans for radiators so it's exciting that those are starting to make appearances. Definitely something to consider, thanks.


Sorry if you misunderstood me. Yes, you can have a 360 in the top and front (and bottom) simultaneously. I was trying to go along with your 12x120mm requirement. The 900D can fit in 140mm size rads also. I think the top and bottom can do 420s each, check the specs to be sure.


----------



## gimp

Strongly considering the 550D for my build and am hoping someone out there can share their experience with the same parts.

1) ASUS X99 Sabretooth
I've seen a few complaints regarding difficulty utilizing some of the SATA ports on ASUS X99 MBs since the lower SATA ports and obstructed by the recesses MB tray. Is there a clearance issue?

2) Will the Noctua NH-D15 HSF fit without being obstructed by the side panel?

3) Are the provided case fans three pin or four pin (PWM)?

4) I'm considering upgrading all the case fans to Noctua. Has anyone done this and were there any problems?

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gimp*
> 
> Strongly considering the 550D for my build and am hoping someone out there can share their experience with the same parts.
> 
> 1) ASUS X99 Sabretooth
> I've seen a few complaints regarding difficulty utilizing some of the SATA ports on ASUS X99 MBs since the lower SATA ports and obstructed by the recesses MB tray. Is there a clearance issue?
> *Plug in your sata cables before installing the mobo and test fit. Worst case scenario, you can't use all of them.*
> 
> 2) Will the Noctua NH-D15 HSF fit without being obstructed by the side panel?
> *Yes, you have 180mm of clearance so you should have plenty of room.*
> 
> 3) Are the provided case fans three pin or four pin (PWM)?
> *They are 3 pin.*
> 
> 4) I'm considering upgrading all the case fans to Noctua. Has anyone done this and were there any problems?
> *You will not have any issue and the Noctuas will be significantly quieter than the Corsair stock fans.*
> 
> Thank you very much for your help.


It's a great, quiet case! Enjoy! Questions answered in bold.


----------



## metallives

so i have a 900d and was wondering if i could join the club
link to imgur album


http://imgur.com/5VqQO


Specs:
amd 9590 processor oced to 5.3 ghz 8 core,
32 gigs of corsair dominator platinum ram running at 2133 mhz,
2 r9 290xs in crossfire,
1 tb samsung evo ssd, gigabyte ud-7 mobo,
corsair 900d case.
Custom water cooling ek blocks,
alpha cool 480mm rads top and bottom,
primo chill crt pump res combo,
primo chill advanced lrt tubing in 1/2 by 3/4,
bits power compression fittings,
enermax 3500 rpm 262 cfm fans on bottom rad,
bgears 2000 rpm 133 cfm fans on top rad,
distilled water and kill coils


----------



## exzacklyright

is there anything that competes against the 250D yet? Looking for an alternative.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Still rocking the 800d for since I can remember!









Only change recently is the TITAN-X:



I still really love this case!


----------



## fwdkiller

Hows the titan x holding up? I get mine on wensday .


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwdkiller*
> 
> Hows the titan x holding up? I get mine on wensday .


It's holding up pretty good.

Got 1600Mhz core on many benchmarks here @OCN.


----------



## fwdkiller

What waterblock are you using? And did you have any issues with voltages .sorry somehow it won't let me quote you mrtooshort.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

EK full block with back plate.

I'm using the max voltage allowed in software and bios, 1.274v. Gets up to 45'C in gaming.


----------



## Slam-It

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvilliamm*
> 
> Silly question the for the 450D the front panel is there a dust filter there? How good are the dust filters for the front? The top and bottom ones looks like it can trap a decent amount of dust but the front looks lacking is that true?


There is some fine mesh just like the filter in the bottom of the case. It´s holes are negligibly bigger but hold back a lot of the normal dust flying round the house. After 4 months there is only a bit dust on the blade edges of the fans and on the power supply in my case (front intake, top and back exhaust).
Worth mentioning is that my whole apartment has carpet floor and the computer is standing about a meter away from my bed.


----------



## metallives

the corsiar air 240
exzacklyright


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Still rocking the 800d for since I can remember!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only change recently is the TITAN-X:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still really love this case!


I still love mine. It's easily my favorite case. Would still be rocking it now if I didn't want more rad space without cutting it up. I just couldn't bring myself to that.


----------



## SteezyTN

Almost done. Second Titan X waterblock will be here Tuesday. Last day of finals is Tuesday, so I got something to look forward to when I get home







once I get the tubing done and waterblock finished, I'll add Mayhems Oce White coolant


----------



## pojo1806

Really tempted to buy the Corsair 900D but the only water I have in my case at the moment is a H100i.. Would be staying as is as I cba dealing with custom water loop right now.. Waste of money? Lol.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pojo1806*
> 
> Really tempted to buy the Corsair 900D but the only water I have in my case at the moment is a H100i.. Would be staying as is as I cba dealing with custom water loop right now.. Waste of money? Lol.


unlike the 800D, the 900D is also great for air cooled builds. Go for it.


----------



## pojo1806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> unlike the 800D, the 900D is also great for air cooled builds. Go for it.


Very very tempted.. Also tempted by the new Fractal Design Define S.. Really fancy trying my first custom loop but no idea where to start ha.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pojo1806*
> 
> Very very tempted.. Also tempted by the new Fractal Design Define S.. Really fancy trying my first custom loop but no idea where to start ha.


If you get the 900D, you don't have to worry about rad space if you decide to drop some cash on a custom loop.

Edit: I probably sound like a used car sales guy lol
I won't get any commission, so I don't really care what case you go with. Just adding my 2c. Since I've owned this case for 2 years and one of the best in it's price range. Sure caselabs can fit more rads, but are double the price.


----------



## pojo1806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> If you get the 900D, you don't have to worry about rad space if you decide to drop some cash on a custom loop.
> 
> Edit: I probably sound like a used car sales guy lol
> I won't get any commission, so I don't really care what case you go with. Just adding my 2c. Since I've owned this case for 2 years and one of the best in it's price range. Sure caselabs can fit more rads, but are double the price.


Damn, you are quite a convincing used car salesman







I'm going to go for it when the price drops a little as it's currently £280.


----------



## vvilliamm

Sorry just a question I'm building another comp with a Corsair 450D air cooling only whats the best fan layout?

2 x 140mm top intake
2x 140mm front intake
2x 120mm intake
1x 120mm exhuast?

is this bad?


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> unlike the 800D, the 900D is also great for air cooled builds. Go for it.


I love my 900D, best case I have used thus far. I only wish it had a few more dust filters.


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> I love my 900D, best case I have used thus far. I only wish it had a few more dust filters.


Grab some Demcifilters for it, one of the best things i did for my 900D


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Grab some Demcifilters for it, one of the best things i did for my 900D


I had been thinking about that, thanks for the suggestion. Silly question, are you using the ones from Demcifilters AS WELL as the ones from Corsair?


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> I had been thinking about that, thanks for the suggestion. Silly question, are you using the ones from Demcifilters AS WELL as the ones from Corsair?


No question is a silly question









I use just the Demci as i feel it would be wayyyy too restrictive with both. Demci is more restrictive than the corsair ones as well, hence why they stop more dust.


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> No question is a silly question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use just the Demci as i feel it would be wayyyy too restrictive with both. Demci is more restrictive than the corsair ones as well, hence why they stop more dust.


Thanks for your input. As good as the Corsair filters are, I will order the Demci filters.


----------



## Slam-It

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvilliamm*
> 
> Sorry just a question I'm building another comp with a Corsair 450D air cooling only whats the best fan layout?
> 
> 2 x 140mm top intake
> 2x 140mm front intake
> 2x 120mm intake
> 1x 120mm exhuast?
> 
> is this bad?


I think the two intakes at the top are not necessary, you can run them on lower speeds to keeps the noise level down. In doing so you could also use them at low speed outlets. Do it how you like it, the only thing I ever cared about was the positive "pressure" in the case.


----------



## iceman03

I have a question for the 450D owners out there, specifically to those who own a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming GPU as well.

Anyone knows what's the GPU clearance with the HDD drive tray on? I'm planning to get a 450D and might go for SLI. I'll be using 2 Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 gaming, website says gpu length is 312mm. I know a single GPU will fit the case no problem, but will the 2nd one fit the 450D without having to removing the bottom drive tray? If not, where can i be able to mount my 3.5" HDDs? TIA!


----------



## deanorthk

7 months since I've bought my 900D. It's not a cheap case, but it was worth every euros spent.
Strange enough, but despite its size, the case is actually looking very good.
The only problem in the end was the weight, with the watercooling, the PSU, and so on, it must be close to 30kg I think. not impossible to move, but better be carefull
I'll rebuild it soon because I didn't have enough experience regarding cable management, and even watercooling tube routing.


----------



## Slam-It

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceman03*
> 
> I have a question for the 450D owners out there, specifically to those who own a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming GPU as well.
> 
> Anyone knows what's the GPU clearance with the HDD drive tray on? I'm planning to get a 450D and might go for SLI. I'll be using 2 Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 gaming, website says gpu length is 312mm. I know a single GPU will fit the case no problem, but will the 2nd one fit the 450D without having to removing the bottom drive tray? If not, where can i be able to mount my 3.5" HDDs? TIA!





Measured from the slot covers to the HDD tray. Maximum clearance is about 293-294mm. It´s only a problem if you go for a SLI/Crossfire solution, one Gigabyte fit because the upper pcie slot is normally above the cage.



sorry for the bad pics and the dirty pc but it does the work









Because I have no optical drive in my system I´m gonna use this non-detachable cage as a new home for my HDD. And then I can remove the HDD tray for cleaner look, more space for larger graphicscard and better airflow.


----------



## iceman03

@slam-it

Thanks man, then its official, a 2nd gigabyte gtx 970 won't fit with the drive cage on. Looks like I'm mounting my HDD up the top drive bay then. Sadly I still use an optical drive, i wish i could mount two 3.5" HDD up there, but oh well, I really like the 450D, so i may have to suck it up and just go with it. Haha


----------



## Slam-It

You can also just lay them on the floor in the case, like it is in the air 540. I thought about that at first when it wasn´t sure whether I use an internal optical drive or an external one. Now that I have an external drive I have more than enough room up there for HDDs, although I only have one








The 450d is an amazing case and provide many good solutions after a few thoughts. They can be very unconservative but hey...if it works and look good, why not








(god I sound like salesman







)


----------



## gooface

I just bought a 980ti for my computer, and I am tempted to get the 650D mesh side panel, the reason I am looking into getting one is my 980ti is running hotter than I am used to because I didnt get a blower style cooler this time.

Should I buy the mesh siding? is it worth the $20? and if yes, what sort of fan config should I mount on it?


----------



## boredmug

I have the 800d with a 360mm rad in the top exhausting and a 240 rad in the bottom as intake. The stock 140mm fan in back is also intake. Was thinking about switching the 360mm rad to intake and the 140mm rear fan to exhaust. Do you think this will give some temperature decreases? Right now I'm pulling some pretty hot air through my biggest rad during full load on my CPU and dual GPUs.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredmug*
> 
> I have the 800d with a 360mm rad in the top exhausting and a 240 rad in the bottom as intake. The stock 140mm fan in back is also intake. Was thinking about switching the 360mm rad to intake and the 140mm rear fan to exhaust. Do you think this will give some temperature decreases? Right now I'm pulling some pretty hot air through my biggest rad during full load on my CPU and dual GPUs.


The 140mm fan exhausting out the back should provide some good air movement/cooling. Switching the 360mm rad to intake will definitely give you better temps as well but will warm up the interior of your case a bit more. Either way, I'd give it a shot.


----------



## boredmug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> The 140mm fan exhausting out the back should provide some good air movement/cooling. Switching the 360mm rad to intake will definitely give you better temps as well but will warm up the interior of your case a bit more. Either way, I'd give it a shot.


Cool. I'm gonna give it a shot. I'm going to swap out my GPUs for some new ones this week so I'd like to try it with the current setup. I've noticed here lately my loop is getting hotter than I'd like with CPU intensive games like GTA 5.


----------



## boredmug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> The 140mm fan exhausting out the back should provide some good air movement/cooling. Switching the 360mm rad to intake will definitely give you better temps as well but will warm up the interior of your case a bit more. Either way, I'd give it a shot.


It's definately an improvement.. I know this isn't exactly scientific but i'm basing it off temps in GTA 5. This game utilizes my cpu and gpu's the most out of any of the games i play. I don't do any folding or anything like that so i really didn't notice as my gpu's generally stay in the mid 40's at full load.

In GTA 5 i get quite a bit of cpu utilization so my temps on my cpu cores are climing into the 50's. After a couple of hours i'd have cpu temps in the 60's and gpu temps almost in the 60's as well.. After about thirty minutes of gameplay im not sitting comfortably with gpu's in the 40's and cpu temps at high 40's to low 50's. Fans are set at around 900rpm so i'm pretty happy.


----------



## RpeeKooz

Hey guys hopefully one of you guys can help me regarding the mid plate for the 900d from cold zero....I know there is a short and long version....I can't find the measurements.I found one on Google images but not sure which version it is...does anyone have the templates or exact measurements for them....
I'd buy from cold zero if postage to aus wasn't more then the item
Thanks


----------



## unequalteck

Corsair Obsidian 450D. Changed back to flex tubing. Too much hassle for acrylic tubing


----------



## boredmug

Looking for some thoughts on the 900d case. I currently have a 800d but I'm not happy with the cooling i have with a 360 rad and 240 rad. Fry's has the 900d for sale for 99 dollars which seems like a deal. My other option is the cooler master 935 stacker at 100 dollars more. 900d looks like it would suit me. I'm really only looking to add one more 360 radiator or possibly a 480 if I get the 900d


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredmug*
> 
> Looking for some thoughts on the 900d case. I currently have a 800d but I'm not happy with the cooling i have with a 360 rad and 240 rad. Fry's has the 900d for sale for 99 dollars which seems like a deal. My other option is the cooler master 935 stacker at 100 dollars more. 900d looks like it would suit me. I'm really only looking to add one more 360 radiator or possibly a 480 if I get the 900d


$99 for an 900d?

No brainer.









Look how much it is here locally:

*http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX44080*


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredmug*
> 
> Looking for some thoughts on the 900d case. I currently have a 800d but I'm not happy with the cooling i have with a 360 rad and 240 rad. Fry's has the 900d for sale for 99 dollars which seems like a deal. My other option is the cooler master 935 stacker at 100 dollars more. 900d looks like it would suit me. I'm really only looking to add one more 360 radiator or possibly a 480 if I get the 900d


I paid $350 for my 900D. That is a steel. Get it and love it.


----------



## boredmug

So I shouldnt have a problem getting two 360 rads and a 240 rad to fit without modding right? I'm cooling 2 290x's and a 2600k and I don't like running fans full blast to achieve 50ish temps when playing games like GTA V and Witcher 3


----------



## Prophet4NO1

You can fit two 480s and a 240. Direct bolt in. Assuming you dont have a huge PSU. Two in the bottom and one up top. Seen some people wedge a 240 in the front too.


----------



## boredmug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> You can fit two 480s and a 240. Direct bolt in. Assuming you dont have a huge PSU. Two in the bottom and one up top. Seen some people wedge a 240 in the front too.


So they fit on their sides down below? Think it will look stupid with a 360 and a 240 on the bottom?


----------



## Someone09

Depends if you can see the bottom part.









But yeah, a (smaller) 480 and a 240 in the bottom and a (bigger) 480 in the top is no problem.
Adding another 120/140 in the back or a 240 in the front however might be a problem, depending how big your hands are etc.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredmug*
> 
> So they fit on their sides down below? Think it will look stupid with a 360 and a 240 on the bottom?


The small rad would sit behind the PSU.


----------



## boredmug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> The small rad would sit behind the PSU.


Yea.. I got screwed by Fry's. Their database showed one available in store so I went there and the *******s had sold it 3 weeks ago and never updated their inventory. Tried to order online and they were gone there too.

So.. I've got an extra rad but no more space in my 800d. I'd consider an external mount but I'm not sure where and how I would mount it. Seems like it would make bleeding a pain too as I usually end up rocking and flipping my case to get all the air out.


----------



## SteezyTN

Can the 900D support an RX360 and RX480 in the front and bottom? Or would the thickness interfere with each other?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

'
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Can the 900D support an RX360 and RX480 in the front and bottom? Or would the thickness interfere with each other?


If you install a 480 on the bottom, you can only do a 240 on the front.


----------



## SteezyTN

So I called frys and they only had the demo/display available. They are putting it on hold for me. It's pretty banged up, with like a 5in gash on the window, and the front panel wiggles. For $99 I can't go wrong. I need more rads for my TX SLI setup, and I was going to get a caselabs, but this should suffice for me to save up for it. I could easily order replacements from corsair. This will also give me the option to get a bigger PSU because a large 200mm won't fit in my 750d. I'm going to check it out before I order it.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I called frys and they only had the demo/display available. They are putting it on hold for me. It's pretty banged up, with like a 5in gash on the window, and the front panel wiggles. For $99 I can't go wrong. I need more rads for my TX SLI setup, and I was going to get a caselabs, but this should suffice for me to save up for it. I could easily order replacements from corsair. This will also give me the option to get a bigger PSU because a large 200mm won't fit in my 750d. I'm going to check it out before I order it.


I actually tried to order it yesterday. Nice to know there selling damage goods but it doesn't say it on the website. If I were you get the coldzero plates. Really makes that case better. I called frys to and after dealing with there service I couldn't buy it bc if it's this hard to buy the case what happens when I need there support


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I actually tried to order it yesterday. Nice to know there selling damage goods but it doesn't say it on the website. If I were you get the coldzero plates. Really makes that case better. I called frys to and after dealing with there service I couldn't buy it bc if it's this hard to buy the case what happens when I need there support


When I get off work tonight, I'm going to go and check it out. If it's really bad, I won't get it. I tried to call the one a few miles away, but they didn't have it. But from previous times there, that display 900D was very bad. And screwed up and scratches everywhere.

I've been looking at the cold zero plates, so I may pick up the midplate. My only concern is if I can use a front radiator with the long midplate.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> When I get off work tonight, I'm going to go and check it out. If it's really bad, I won't get it. I tried to call the one a few miles away, but they didn't have it. But from previous times there, that display 900D was very bad. And screwed up and scratches everywhere.
> 
> I've been looking at the cold zero plates, so I may pick up the midplate. My only concern is if I can use a front radiator with the long midplate.


I have see 240mm with the front plate. Interested in how bad the unit is. Bc if it's anything like the floor 900d from microcenter it will be like a bomb
Went off


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I have see 240mm with the front plate. Interested in how bad the unit is. Bc if it's anything like the floor 900d from microcenter it will be like a bomb
> Went off


if it's in good condition, besides the front panel and window, I could just buy replacements from corsair. But if parts are actually broken off, then it's not worth it. If it wasn't $99, then I would skip it because I'm planning on upgrading to a caselabs sma8 soon. I need more radiator space for my two TX's. I already have three radiators, and I want to use them rather than selling them. I would place my RX360 up top, EX240 in the front, and my RX240 on the PSU side. Then I would buy a 480 for the bottom side.


----------



## rioja

Hi, is it possible to have reverse ATX on 900D?

Are there any details how to do it?


----------



## WerePug

Hi,

Does anybody know if the Demciflex dust filters and the king mod dampening kit for the 900D can be installed along with a water cooling loop with 2x 480mm rads, or are they mutually exclusive somehow?

http://www.demcifilter.com/p0407/Corsair-Obsidian-900D-Dust-Filter-Kit.aspx

http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/King-Mod-Premium-Silencing-Kit-Corsair-Obsidian-900D-_49325.html

Thanks


----------



## Sedici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Hi, is it possible to have reverse ATX on 900D?
> 
> Are there any details how to do it?


If you mean inverted ATX, yes somebody did it.

I don't think there are specific details to it, but he did have a build thread if I recall correctly. However, if you're thinking you can just buy a 900D and flip the tray after unscrewing some screws or drilling out some rivets, it's a lot more work than that.

Edit: http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=264133


----------



## siffonen

Still in wip, needs to add white vinyl to rear of the case.


----------



## siffonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Does anybody know if the Demciflex dust filters and the king mod dampening kit for the 900D can be installed along with a water cooling loop with 2x 480mm rads, or are they mutually exclusive somehow?
> 
> http://www.demcifilter.com/p0407/Corsair-Obsidian-900D-Dust-Filter-Kit.aspx
> 
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/King-Mod-Premium-Silencing-Kit-Corsair-Obsidian-900D-_49325.html
> 
> Thanks


Dust filters are meant to be installed outside of the case, and silencing kit inside, so you can install them both.


----------



## Sedici

That looks great. Makes me want to paint mine.


----------



## supersteeze

Obsidian 450d build. Didn't have time to do much other than paint it and cut some crap off.


----------



## SteezyTN

So I passed up on that 900d that was a display item at frys. I just shelled out the money and I ordered a Case Labs SMA8. Now my 750D needs a new home


----------



## Sedici

How much did the SMA8 come out to?


----------



## wa3pnt

I just priced one out with the 36mm top, drop in dual 120X3 rads, window/vent side panels, and USB front panel. Came to $514 delivered.

I'll have to think on it, as if I order the case I'll have to also get new radiators, etc.

I plan on using a 6 bay IcyDock 5.25" SSD unit, so avoided the cost of the Flex Bay HDD Mount.

RodeoGeorge


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> How much did the SMA8 come out to?


Total was a little under $800. That included the color choice, radiator mounts, XXL window, 39mm top, and 120.2 flex bay. However, tax is what brought the price up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wa3pnt*
> 
> I just priced one out with the 36mm top, drop in dual 120X3 rads, window/vent side panels, and USB front panel. Came to $514 delivered.
> 
> I'll have to think on it, as if I order the case I'll have to also get new radiators, etc.
> 
> I plan on using a 6 bay IcyDock 5.25" SSD unit, so avoided the cost of the Flex Bay HDD Mount.
> 
> RodeoGeorge


You must not be talking about the SMa8. That SMA8 has a base price of $519.99 and it doesn't include a drop in mount.


----------



## Sedici

Ah. Maybe next time I'll just go for the SMA8 then. I've invested too much in my 900D to go back now.


----------



## wa3pnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Total was a little under $800. That included the color choice, radiator mounts, XXL window, 39mm top, and 120.2 flex bay. However, tax is what brought the price up.
> You must not be talking about the SMa8. That SMA8 has a base price of $519.99 and it doesn't include a drop in mount.


I'm sorry, you are correct. That was for a S8, not a SM8

RodeoGeorge


----------



## siffonen

Took some better shots as i was blowing dusts.


----------



## iludez

Can i add my 450d to this?


----------



## Sedici

Well this is the Obsidian thread so probably.

@siffonen wow that looks fantastic. DId you just disassemble the front/rear panels and side panels for paint and leave the interior black?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Well kids, I finally got my PC Face rig (550D) back up and running. Completely redid the bends in the hard tube (I found out that PETG > acrylic any day, learned that the hard way).

She's a modified Corsair Obsidian 550D with custom fit Monsta 240 up front, a custom window, all custom sleeving, Alphacool 240 rad up top with Slip Stream fans, Rocket Science fittings all around, dual EKWB DDC pumps/reservoir, Aquaero 6 XT, Darkside RGB LEDs at top and bottom, polished EK CSQ waterblocks on the 780 Ti SCs, a nickel EK CPU block, and a slew of other things.

Enjoy the iPhone 4S pic







(I'll bust out the DSLR this weekend):


I had it leak testing when I took that pic.


----------



## Slam-It

I like how the tubes are running, well done


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slam-It*
> 
> I like how the tubes are running, well done


Thank you! I'll try to get more pics, including other angles.


----------



## siffonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> Well this is the Obsidian thread so probably.
> 
> @siffonen wow that looks fantastic. DId you just disassemble the front/rear panels and side panels for paint and leave the interior black?


Interior is black, i have coldzero panels insinde to make it clean, it would be easy to vinyl wrap them white but i like the black and white thing, just like my car did have, I used a combination of paint and vinyl wrap. Big sidepanels, and rear panel is done with vinyl wrap and front panel with top panel i did paint. Colors arent 100% match but looks fine.
I couldnt disassemble the rear panel for paint, so i had to use vinyl wrap.


----------



## Sedici

Yeah. I actually prefer the black interior. Most cases that have colored exterior leave the inside black too.

Did you remove the filter on top when you painted it? It looks like there are tabs around the top panel to so that you can remove the filter. I just want to double check that it is easy to bend the tabs back when I want to put the filter back in.


----------



## siffonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> Yeah. I actually prefer the black interior. Most cases that have colored exterior leave the inside black too.
> 
> Did you remove the filter on top when you painted it? It looks like there are tabs around the top panel to so that you can remove the filter. I just want to double check that it is easy to bend the tabs back when I want to put the filter back in.


I did remove the filter so its easy to do. First i did leave the filter black but i didnt like it so i did paint it also white
Filter itself is glued onto the frame.


----------



## JynxLee

Man I am still torn between the Corsair 450D and the Fractal Define R5 (or Define S).

I really like the looks of the 450D but coming from the Corsair Air 240 I'd like a bit more quietness.

I figured I'd sleep on it but now this morning sitting here at work I still can't decide.


----------



## Gdourado

Hello,
I am waiting to receive the parts for an upgrade to my rig.
I'll be going for a 450D and an H110i GT to cool the CPU.
The thing is the H110i is usually mounted with the pipes to the back of the case.
But in order to better fit the Fury X radiator on the rear exhaust fan mount, I want to mount the H110 radiator with the pipes to the front of the case.
The thing is that with that orientation, the radiator and pipes stay inside the 5 1/4 drive bays, and the pipes are bent.

I pulled two pictures from pcpartpicker to illustrate:




I don't want to take the 5 1/4 cage off as I have a lamptron fan controller to install.
So I was wondering if I could use a dremmel to cut a small square on the bottom of the cage so the pipes would follow stray from the block to the radiator.

What I wanted was for the pipes to flow like this picture, but to the other side:









Any ideas? Can you help me out? Thanks!

Cheers!


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Instead of going through all that work, why not just mount the Fury X's rad in the front? I think that would look cleaner vs cutting a small square from the optical bay just for the tubes.


----------



## Sedici

You could cut a square in the 5.25 cage, If you're cutting it where I think you're cutting it, it won't be visible very visible from many angles anyway. You could also see how the bend will be without an optical drive, because it seems like the bend in that picture is due to having a drive in the bay.


----------



## Sedici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siffonen*
> 
> Interior is black, i have coldzero panels insinde to make it clean, it would be easy to vinyl wrap them white but i like the black and white thing, just like my car did have, I used a combination of paint and vinyl wrap. Big sidepanels, and rear panel is done with vinyl wrap and front panel with top panel i did paint. Colors arent 100% match but looks fine.
> I couldnt disassemble the rear panel for paint, so i had to use vinyl wrap.


By the way, when you say you couldn't disassemble the rear panel are you talking about these two pieces? (The rear I/O and rear Frame)

I'm taking my case apart for custom paint and the rear panel will not come off until you remove the screws connecting to the motherboard tray


----------



## siffonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> By the way, when you say you couldn't disassemble the rear panel are you talking about these two pieces? (The rear I/O and rear Frame)
> 
> I'm taking my case apart for custom paint and the rear panel will not come off until you remove the screws connecting to the motherboard tray


I didnt disassemble my system so accessing all the screws would meant removing rad and psu.


----------



## Sedici

Ahh. That makes more sense.


----------



## GreenJavelin

In the club.


----------



## FXoLuX

Hi guys,

For my new rig, I will get a Corsair h110i for the CPU and 2 Fury X.

I first planned to get a 750d but I was wondering if everything would fit in it.
I still need to keep at least one HDD case (no 5.25 bays needed).

So I thought the h110i would go on the top.

But where do I put the Fury X rad. if I keep one HDD case I'm not sure I can fit one neither on front nor on the bottom of the 750d.
I can put one on the rear (as was mentioned previously on this thread) but what about the second?


----------



## YawMawn

What would you folks suggest as the best way to install two pumps into the 900D? Is there a way to easily install a dual pump top? I'm definitely not interested in dual loops, just a serial thing. I'm looking at 5-7 water blocks and 3-4 radiators.


----------



## ozzy1925

Hello to all corsair fans! i finally finished my system , i hope you like it


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> What would you folks suggest as the best way to install two pumps into the 900D? Is there a way to easily install a dual pump top? I'm definitely not interested in dual loops, just a serial thing. I'm looking at 5-7 water blocks and 3-4 radiators.


The BitsPower Dual D5 Pump Serial Top is a good choice. You can check it out here for instance:
https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/bitspower_dual_d5_pump_serial_top_acrylic_version_/

Of course, you can find a number of BitsPower Dual D5 Pump Tops variants in a number of stores around the world.


----------



## dgraham1284

Are you running two ddc pumps in serial? If so, can you post a shot of how you connected them plumbing wise?


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgraham1284*
> 
> Are you running two ddc pumps in serial? If so, can you post a shot of how you connected them plumbing wise?


I'm currently building a 900D rig with two separate tanks and two D5 pumps (not DDC) @ 24V each - one loop for the CPU, and the other one for everything else (MB, RAM, GPUs). I'll post a few pictures when available. Sorry I was unable to help you out with your specific question mate.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Hello to all corsair fans! i finally finished my system , i hope you like it


*It's a real beauty!* BIG congrats pal








It would be great if you decide to share the specs and some performance details too. Thx!


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Nice build ozzy1925


----------



## GreenJavelin

Get the h110i GT, not the 100i. Much more surface area, easily fits in cases all the way down to the 350D, and the software works much better on it than on the h100i. Corsairlink has issues with many 100is.


----------



## dgraham1284

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> I'm currently building a 900D rig with two separate tanks and two D5 pumps (not DDC) @ 24V each - one loop for the CPU, and the other one for everything else (MB, RAM, GPUs). I'll post a few pictures when available. Sorry I was unable to help you out with your specific question mate.


Sorry, i meant @Ozzy1925


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgraham1284*
> 
> Are you running two ddc pumps in serial? If so, can you post a shot of how you connected them plumbing wise?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> *It's a real beauty!* BIG congrats pal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be great if you decide to share the specs and some performance details too. Thx!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Nice build ozzy1925


i am really glad if you like it you can check my build log here







:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1496719/build-log-corsair-900d-project-black-jack-acrylic-tubing-gtx-980-sli/0_100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgraham1284*
> 
> Sorry, i meant @Ozzy1925


i run them as series with the ek d5 dual top 250ml ekx3 res with multitop:
https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-d5-dual-top-g1-4-csq-black-acetal


----------



## YawMawn

It looks like you mounted directly to the midplate? Does the case come with a midplate or does someone still sell them separately?

Not sure which bitspower setup I'm going with (1 or 2 pumps) but what I'm trying to figure out now is mounting.


----------



## Sedici

ColdZero sells midplates


----------



## YawMawn

Would you recommend the long version or short version of the 900D midplate?

I'm probably going to put a radiator on the front of the case.


----------



## Sedici

Long looks cleaner.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> It looks like you mounted directly to the midplate? Does the case come with a midplate or does someone still sell them separately?
> 
> Not sure which bitspower setup I'm going with (1 or 2 pumps) but what I'm trying to figure out now is mounting.


no the case doesnt come with the midplate but you can purchase from coldzero.eu .I mounted the pumps with double sided tape to the mid plate


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Oops ... I didn't ever post pics yet ... but can ya add me to the Obsidian 450D club









... crappy cell phone pic's 'til I get some better ones.

  

  

I'm debating switching over to water cooling ... either a Swiftech AIO Kit ... ala H240X w/ extra Rad and R9 LE Komodo GPU Block for my 290X

or going full custom loop ... but not sure about space ? I DO use the optical drive and don't want to lose it, and at the moment don't have the money to switch out my 1 TB HDD to a SSD ... so I'll need to keep or relocate the HDD cage ... maybe remove that plastic base, and modify it to attach flush to the bottom ?

WC loop for a dream build ...

    

Is there any real difference between the RAD's from various manufacturers ? Swiftech, EK, XSPC, Black Ice Nemesis, Alphacool ... etc.

I can MAX fit a 120 Rad @ REAR ... a 240 Rad @ TOP .... a 140 @ Front w/o Losing the HDD cage completely ... maybe use a 5.25" single bay Reservoir instead also ?


----------



## Ziver

I wanna change the 3 fans where is front the case. i would like to have silent/performance ratio one.

1- http://inventus.com.tr/mi_products/Product.aspx?PID=4974 -- NOCTUA NF-P12 PWM
2- http://inventus.com.tr/mi_products/Product.aspx?PID=4540 -- NOCTUA NF-F12 PWM
3- http://inventus.com.tr/mi_products/Product.aspx?PID=5974 -- NOCTUA NF-S12A FLX

Which one is better for me ?


----------



## YawMawn

The midplate ends up being fairly expensive to ship all the way to Canada but I think it's worth it. I might use tape, or I might drill some holes and bolt the pumps in with the rubber mounting pad if I feel like being fancy.

I'm hoping to go with a 480 and 240 rad in the bottom, maybe even push pull? I'll have to look into one of those more powerful fan splitters.

The next thing concerning me is keeping positive pressure in the case. I really want a 480mm radiator on top, but I don't know if the front fans will be able to maintain positive pressure with 480mm worth on top and a rear exhaust fan. Top and front intake doesn't sound like the best idea either.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> no the case doesnt come with the midplate but you can purchase from coldzero.eu .I mounted the pumps with double sided tape to the mid plate


Or you can easily cut your own midplate from aluminum. No big deal really. (I did it for the rig I'm building now.) The ColdZero midplate is cool but it's plastic.


----------



## wa3pnt

There is a post with the dimensions for the midplate on here somewhere.

RodeoGeorge


----------



## Sedici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> Or you can easily cut your own midplate from aluminum. No big deal really. (I did it for the rig I'm building now.) The ColdZero midplate is cool but it's plastic.


What did you use to cut it?


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> What did you use to cut it?


A common metal hand-saw, but you can use whatever you have / want (e.g. Dremel etc.). In my case I'm using the aluminum cooling ability and it's a bit stronger made out of metal. Btw I've seen some pictures of handmade transparent midplates on the web, made of clear acrylic / plexiglass sheets and looking awesome with extra lighting etc.


----------



## Sedici

Geez. Knowing me, if I tried to cut with a hand saw, it would end up being the most jagged edges ever.


----------



## codybby

Just finished my 900D build.

http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/codybby/media/20150716_185529_zpsuyxeqqcg.jpg.html


----------



## Neon01

Just ordered a 900D from Newegg. I've got a 360 and 240 (both 36mm thick) rad currently and would like to use them if possible. I'm using GT AP15s and would like to shoot for a near-silent setup, so I'm planning to run them around 800-1000rpm with my fan controller. My initial concept is to run both of my current radiators and, if possible, step them up from push only to push/pull with more GT AP15s. The 240 could go on the PSU side of the bottom, the 360 would go up top, and I'd add a nice 480 on the open side of the bottom as well for plenty of cooling. A couple questions:

1. What is the thickness clearance for radiator/fans at the bottom of the case assuming I need to put a Seasonic Platinum 1k (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151105) PSU down at the bottom and still use my 240 rad as well?
2. Assuming a limited thickness for the 480 at the bottom when run in conjunction with the PSU and existing 240 on the other side, is it better to run a thicker rad (again, assume 800-1k fan rpms) in just push, or a thinner rad with push/pull?

Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## pr1me

I'm looking for an HDD cage for my 450D.
If anyone isn't using their cage, let me know i'll buy it.

Thanks


----------



## Makki

Heyy 750D owners. Im about to order whole new case for next build. And i was thinking about 750D, but. Which size of watercools you can fit in with no problem? My scenario would be 240/30 front and 360/45 top. Would this be possible?

E: Yes, Corsairs site says Yes for my question, but still of course other users can tell it better. You know.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> Heyy 750D owners. Im about to order whole new case for next build. And i was thinking about 750D, but. Which size of watercools you can fit in with no problem? My scenario would be 240/30 front and 360/45 top. Would this be possible?
> 
> E: Yes, Corsairs site says Yes for my question, but still of course other users can tell it better. You know.


For me, I use a 360/56 up top, 240/56 in the front, and a 240/35 in the bottom. However, if you have a bottom radiator, you can't have a PSU bigger than ~170mm. That constitutes most 1000w PSU's.


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> For me, I use a 360/56 up top, 240/56 in the front, and a 240/35 in the bottom. However, if you have a bottom radiator, you can't have a PSU bigger than ~170mm. That constitutes most 1000w PSU's.


Wow, thats pretty nice build there. Hopefully theres no need to expand to bottom rad, but always be open for anything. Anyhow I just ordered this case


----------



## YawMawn

What's the best way to get positive pressure inside the 900D? I plan to have a 480mm and 240mm rad on the bottom, separated by a midplate, and then a top 480mm rad.

Would it be better to have the front and top as intakes and a higher powered rear fan as exhaust, or have the front as intake and top/rear as exhausts and higher powered fans in front?

(cats make a surprising amount of not-computer-friendly gunk)


----------



## Benny89

Hello, I am planning to go single, maybe SLI 980 Ti non-referance (probably Gigabyte G1) wiht ASUS Hero and standard 650 PSU. I will never do water cooling system for GPU. I plan only Corsair Hydro H105 on top of case for CPU cooling. So I am wondering if I need such big case as 750D or 900D or should I stick to Obsidian 450D so everything fits but there not that much empty un-used space.

Tomorrow I plan to order so please give me advice so I can join club ^^. Thanks.


----------



## codybby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Hello, I am planning to go single, maybe SLI 980 Ti non-referance (probably Gigabyte G1) wiht ASUS Hero and standard 650 PSU. I will never do water cooling system for GPU. I plan only Corsair Hydro H105 on top of case for CPU cooling. So I am wondering if I need such big case as 750D or 900D or should I stick to Obsidian 450D so everything fits but there not that much empty un-used space.
> 
> Tomorrow I plan to order so please give me advice so I can join club ^^. Thanks.


If you go SLI 980 Ti's then I would start looking for a bigger power supply because a 650 watt isn't gonna cut it.


----------



## Sedici

You definitely do not need a 900D. It is incredibly massive and you need either a WC setup or some extra super dooper custom fancy air cooling setup to try to fill it up.

And I second the post above regarding your PSU.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> You definitely do not need a 900D. It is incredibly massive and you need either a WC setup or some extra super dooper custom fancy air cooling setup to try to fill it up.
> 
> And I second the post above regarding your PSU.


Thank guys! For now I only have money for one 980Ti so 650 will do ok, right? I will change PSU later when I will get enough money for SLI.

So 450D will do for me?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Thank guys! For now I only have money for one 980Ti so 650 will do ok, right? I will change PSU later when I will get enough money for SLI.
> 
> So 450D will do for me?


A bigger case will probably have very minimal differences in temps for your cards if that's what your asking. You stick with the 450 or 750d.


----------



## Uraniumz

I thought I would post up my 900D build here now that I am "in da club".....

http://s182.photobucket.com/user/jetdirtbike12/media/more pc pictures/20150725_133804.jpg.html

http://s182.photobucket.com/user/jetdirtbike12/media/more pc pictures/20150725_133731.jpg.html


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> I thought I would post up my 900D build here now that I am "in da club".....
> 
> http://s182.photobucket.com/user/jetdirtbike12/media/more pc pictures/20150725_133804.jpg.html
> 
> http://s182.photobucket.com/user/jetdirtbike12/media/more pc pictures/20150725_133731.jpg.html


Love the photon. I have one in my 750D



I'm also getting an SMA8, so I'll be upgrading to a 270 photon.


----------



## Uraniumz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Love the photon. I have one in my 750D
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also getting an SMA8, so I'll be upgrading to a 270 photon.


I like it as well, other than it is a pain to fill up. It "clogs" because of the stupid design they have under the fill cap. Other than that it is a great design.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> I like it as well, other than it is a pain to fill up. It "clogs" because of the stupid design they have under the fill cap. Other than that it is a great design.


The easiest way to fill it up is to use a turkey baster, or something like this



Once you have it in the fill port, you repeatedly squeeze the end. It takes like a second to empty a full baster.


----------



## Uraniumz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> The easiest way to fill it up is to use a turkey baster, or something like this
> 
> 
> 
> Once you have it in the fill port, you repeatedly squeeze the end. It takes like a second to empty a full baster.


Friggin awesome. I tried different funnels, and running straws through to allow air to escape, and even used the turkey baster as a funnel at one point, but never tried it with the ball on the end to squirt it in there. I now have the courage to take my loop apart again in the future lol.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> Friggin awesome. I tried different funnels, and running straws through to allow air to escape, and even used the turkey baster as a funnel at one point, but never tried it with the ball on the end to squirt it in there. I now have the courage to take my loop apart again in the future lol.


Yeah, when you squeeze the ball, it makes it so much easier. You could also buy the M20 to g1/4 adapter that Xspc makes and add a fittings with thumbing to it. Then I use one of those cylinder funnels and connect it to the tube. Then I just let it drain into the res.


----------



## Uraniumz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Yeah, when you squeeze the ball, it makes it so much easier. You could also buy the M20 to g1/4 adapter that Xspc makes and add a fittings with thumbing to it. Then I use one of those cylinder funnels and connect it to the tube. Then I just let it drain into the res.


Ordered. Now to decide whether I want to die my coolant.....


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

My 550D, not much traffic in the 550D thread:


----------



## Sedici

Really nice work on the tubing!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Thanks, it's my first attempt at watercooling/bending/all that.


----------



## Slam-It

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Thank guys! For now I only have money for one 980Ti so 650 will do ok, right? I will change PSU later when I will get enough money for SLI.
> 
> So 450D will do for me?


If you definitely want to put a h105 in your build you gonna need a 750d.


I picked the h100i for my 450d because it would have been too tight with that heatsink and the cpu power connector.


----------



## Sedici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Thanks, it's my first attempt at watercooling/bending/all that.


Ahh, impressive. Straigh to rigid tubing eh?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> Ahh, impressive. Straigh to rigid tubing eh?


It's funny, I bought all the connectors and stuff to do flex tubing, then started reading about plasticizers and funky business associated with flex. So I abandoned that idea and went with rigid, but I've done industrial conduit/instrument tubing and have dabbled in bending glass tubes for neon, so it wasn't too much of a leap.

I think it turned out OK. I'd do some things different next time, of course, but it functions very well. You can't cram much more into a 550D, but it still hasn't got any storage drives in there. Plus a couple of exhaust fans still to mount in the door - all three radiators are intake.

Now if I could ever get 35 reps, I'd make somebody a good deal on some flex stuff


----------



## springs113

Have any pics?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Me? What would you like a pic of, I might have something.


----------



## springs113

Your PC, i thought you had a build.


----------



## Sedici




----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Your PC, i thought you had a build.


I didn't take any pics of the build, sorry. I could take a few when I do the final assembly, it's still just kind of thrown together right now.


----------



## springs113

O I see, I know the feeling. I have a couple PCs looking like that right now.


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> http://s182.photobucket.com/user/jetdirtbike12/media/more pc pictures/20150725_133804.jpg.html


I like it. I love the little white accents. The cables look great. Did you make them yourself?

What is that lighting on the bottom?

I have to complain about the tubing routing though. Having 4 different tubes criss-crossing over the CPU area there is something I'm not a huge fan of. My personal taste is showing enough tubing to say Hey I'm Water Cooled while obscuring as little else as possible.

Still though, minor complaint. I love everything else.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> I like it. I love the little white accents. The cables look great. Did you make them yourself?
> 
> What is that lighting on the bottom?
> 
> I have to complain about the tubing routing though. Having 4 different tubes criss-crossing over the CPU area there is something I'm not a huge fan of. My personal taste is showing enough tubing to say Hey I'm Water Cooled while obscuring as little else as possible.
> 
> Still though, minor complaint. I love everything else.


I totally agree with what you said. My first thought was what a clean build but the tube routing could've been better, but nonetheless nice.

Are those midplates from coldzero?


----------



## Uraniumz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> I like it. I love the little white accents. The cables look great. Did you make them yourself?
> 
> What is that lighting on the bottom?
> 
> I have to complain about the tubing routing though. Having 4 different tubes criss-crossing over the CPU area there is something I'm not a huge fan of. My personal taste is showing enough tubing to say Hey I'm Water Cooled while obscuring as little else as possible.
> 
> Still though, minor complaint. I love everything else.


Thanks! I sleeved them myself. The light on the bottom is a lightbox I built out of glass, mirror, led strip, and a cutting board lol







.

Looking at it from the outside along with another persons opinion, I guess the tubing does look a little defunct. I think I will rearrange it to into more vertical lines next time I dig into it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I totally agree with what you said. My first thought was what a clean build but the tube routing could've been better, but nonetheless nice.
> 
> Are those midplates from coldzero?


I looked into getting midplates from coldzero, but at the time his website was either down or he was too backed up, so I made them myself.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> Thanks! I sleeved them myself. The light on the bottom is a lightbox I built out of glass, mirror, led strip, and a cutting board lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Looking at it from the outside along with another persons opinion, I guess the tubing does look a little defunct. I think I will rearrange it to into more vertical lines next time I dig into it.
> I looked into getting midplates from coldzero, but at the time his website was either down or he was too backed up, so I made them myself.


If you are like me, I'm guessing you just wanted to get it done asap...but didn't want it looking all too weird. What did you use to make those midplates? I love the stealth those plates provide.


----------



## Uraniumz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> If you are like me, I'm guessing you just wanted to get it done asap...but didn't want it looking all too weird. What did you use to make those midplates? I love the stealth those plates provide.


I just used your average thin sheet metal you would find inside an Ace hardware. I don't remember the exact gauge. I tend to take for granted how good it looks, until I see a stock 900D and then get a big grin on my face.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> I just used your average thin sheet metal you would find inside an Ace hardware. I don't remember the exact gauge. I tend to take for granted how good it looks, until I see a stock 900D and then get a big grin on my face.


Lol so did you buy it black or did you paint it so?


----------



## Uraniumz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Lol so did you buy it black or did you paint it so?


----------



## Sedici

Has anyone had the issue with the 900D where the bottom door won't stay shut?

I can SLAM the door shut, but after a while, it pops out about 2 inches out. There seems to be friction once the door is about 80% closed, then I have to force it. Then it simply pops back out to that point of friction.

I've been messing around with the brackets, bending things, filing away metal, and nothing is fixing it.


----------



## martin37e

hi all im looking for a hd cage for the 750d in the uk any help would be great i have looked at scan and they dont have any also corsair dont have any on there eu site that i can find.

many thanks

martin


----------



## Sedici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> Has anyone had the issue with the 900D where the bottom door won't stay shut?
> 
> I can SLAM the door shut, but after a while, it pops out about 2 inches out. There seems to be friction once the door is about 80% closed, then I have to force it. Then it simply pops back out to that point of friction.
> 
> I've been messing around with the brackets, bending things, filing away metal, and nothing is fixing it.


Nevermind found the problem.

Looks like my 900D came with a bent frame.







Excellent job there Corsair. The lower rad brackets won't even slot in or out without me taking a hammer and forcing it, and the two center notches for the bracket don't even latch correctly because the center of the lower frame bows outward.

Sucks that I figured this problem out after spending nearly $1000USD on it. I guess I'll be going CaseLabs if I end up selling this thing.


----------



## kcuestag

Seeing as I no longer have a custom water loop, I no longer need a huge case, so I am thinking of ditching the NZXT Switch 810 for a Corsair 450D.

My main concern about it, would it fit the Corsair H110i GT? I saw on Linustechtips' review that it would not fit a Corsair H105 due to thickness rad hitting the board.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Corsair has a compatibility list on their website, if you can find it. Seems like I landed right on it one time, clicked and clicked the next time.


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> The light on the bottom is a lightbox I built out of glass, mirror, led strip, and a cutting board lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well from that picture it certainly looks a hell of a lot better than anything your average person could make. I'll have to keep that in mind. I haven't decided how I want to handle lighting in my upcoming 900D build.
Quote:


> Looking at it from the outside along with another persons opinion, I guess the tubing does look a little defunct. I think I will rearrange it to into more vertical lines next time I dig into it.


The dude who runs Singularity Computers and makes all those build logs frequently suggests that one should avoid having a length of tubing cross over another one. It is almost always possible (though much harder when using soft tubing), and it tends to simultaneously minimize the amount of tubing used.

On the other hand, I know that tubing up starts out fun but when you've got that many fittings, my experience is that it stops being fun before you're finished. I think you ought to enjoy your good work for a little bit before diving back in.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Corsair has a compatibility list on their website, if you can find it. Seems like I landed right on it one time, clicked and clicked the next time.


Can't find it for the 450D or the H110i GT lol.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Can't find it for the 450D or the H110i GT lol.


Here's the "Decoder Ring" I was thinking of. Took a bit, but would have gnawed at my brain until I found it.
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2015/april/corsair-hydro-series-cpu-cooler-decoder-ring-and-case-compatibility-chart

Looks like all Corsair coolers will fit the 450D


----------



## Slam-It

In terms of thickness the h110i GT will fit but the main problem is that because of the wide radiator you will have problems to connect the cpu power cable to the motherboard. Of course you can route the cable in some weird way with big loops but for clean looks you have to twist and bent the cable (even with my h100i and msi z97 Mpower it is a tight bend)


----------



## kcuestag

Thanks for the reply guys.

To all 450D owners, how good are the dust filters? I like a clean case inside, even if it means I have to clean my filters weekly or more often.









I saw some reviews on youtube and the front panel filter doesn't look very restrictive, I'm afraid it may let a lot of dust get into the case.


----------



## Slam-It

My computer is next to the bed and stands on carpet floor, the front is an intake and top an exhaust. Never cleaned the computer since march and there is just a bit on top of the power supply, the hdd cage and minimal dust on the edges of fan blades. I have to say I clean the dust filter every one or two weeks because they get blocked prety fast. So for me they do a rather good job.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slam-It*
> 
> My computer is next to the bed and stands on carpet floor, the front is an intake and top an exhaust. Never cleaned the computer since march and there is just a bit on top of the power supply, the hdd cage and minimal dust on the edges of fan blades. I have to say I clean the dust filter every one or two weeks because they get blocked prety fast. So for me they do a rather good job.


Exactly what I wanted to hear.









Thank you!


----------



## Shinra

Upgrade brots


----------



## wholeeo

If anyone has two radiators on the bottom portion of their *900D* connected to their loop at the front of the case please post pictures. I'd like to get ideas on how to clean my mess up there.


----------



## Makki

Ohmy. This week dealer shoulda have restocks from EK and Corsair so they might ship it next week. Im so full of excitement, got plenty of time to do nice loop before Skylake. I changed plans little bit, 360/60 top and 240/30 front.


----------



## kcuestag

Got the 450D ready:



A great move from the NZXT Switch 810, I love the smaller size and the quality build is a lot better.

My only complaint would be the "dust filters", if you can call them that, as they're just a big mesh which won't really stop dust....







So I am looking at purchasing some Demciflex 140mm fan filters for the 2 intake fans on the front and the 2 intake on top (H110i GT).

Corsair could have really stepped up with the filters.


----------



## Slam-It

Looking good







I´m sorry to hear you don´t like the filters, for me they do a good job







Since when do you have the case that you know the filters don´t stop enough dust for your needs?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slam-It*
> 
> Looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I´m sorry to hear you don´t like the filters, for me they do a good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do you have the case that you know the filters don´t stop enough dust for your needs?


Since monday. THe filters are not restrictive enough, they're too "open" so it allows loads of small dust particles inside the case.









Other than that the case is great.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Since monday. THe filters are not restrictive enough, they're too "open" so it allows loads of small dust particles inside the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that the case is great.


It must be different mesh for the 750D then. The dust filters on the 750D are so "blocked" that my temps are so high even with watercooling. I've gone all out on my custom loop, and water temps hit 43c with the panels and filters on (even with the front panel removed) with fans running at 1400rpm


----------



## SirWaWa

anyone have a pic of an 800D next to a 750D?
would like to see the height differences


----------



## wa3pnt

I've had this new 800D sitting in the back room of the shop, and a ton of computer and water cooling parts that were excess to other systems I've built. Thought is was time to put them to use. Threw together another computer which I think will be my daily driver. Here's the parts list.

Case - 800D
Motherboard - ASUS Maximus VII Formula (bought this)
CPU - i7-4790
Power Supply - Corsair RM1000
Memory - 16GB ARES 1600
CPU Block - EK Supremacy EVO
Upper Rad - XSPC RS360
Bottom Rad - Alphacool 140mm UT60 (bought this)
Controller - Aquareo 6XT
Fans - Stock Corsair Rear and Drive Bay fans
Fans - (2) Noctua NF-A14 IndusrialPPC 3000 PWM (for bottom radiator)
Fans - (3) Noctua NF-12 IndustrialPPC 2000 PWM (for top radiator)
Reservoir - Aqualis D5 100ml Reservoir
Pump - Aqua Computer D5 USB & Aquabus Pump
Tubing - Primochill PETG Acrylic
Fittings - Miscellaneous Primochill, Bitpower, and Alpha that I had laying around
Flow Sensor - Aquacomputer MPS-400
LED - Custom LED Conversion Board for Aquaero 6XT with generic RGB LED Strips

First challenge was fitting the 140X60mm Radiator in the bottom. Was not as big a problem as I anticipated. Just had to move the baseplate holes out to match the fitting locations.










Once the above was completed, it was just a matter of plug and play.





































RodeoGeorge


----------



## kcuestag

For those who own a Corsair 450D, pop by the new 450D owners club/thread.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1568898/corsair-450d-owners-club


----------



## NativeKid

Just picked up my 450 today, awesome case! Still debating on the color scheme to go with..

Specs - Asus maximus vii hero, 4790k, gigabyte g1 970 sli, 8gb 1866 corsair vengeance, hyper 212 evo cooler, old silverstone 1200w

Future plans - Corsair H100, Corsair AX1200i w/ custom sleeves, swapping windforce leds with white


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NativeKid*
> 
> Just picked up my 450 today, awesome case! Still debating on the color scheme to go with..
> 
> Specs - Asus maximus vii hero, 4790k, gigabyte g1 970 sli, 8gb 1866 corsair vengeance, hyper 212 evo cooler, old silverstone 1200w
> 
> Future plans - Corsair H100, Corsair AX1200i w/ custom sleeves, swapping windforce leds with white


You don't need 1200w for 970 SLI. If you do upgrade, an AX860 will be fine.


----------



## NativeKid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> You don't need 1200w for 970 SLI. If you do upgrade, an AX860 will be fine.


Overclocked 970's/4790k.. don't think the AX860 will cut it or will it? It'll def save my wallet from taking a hit lol


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NativeKid*
> 
> Overclocked 970's/4790k.. don't think the AX860 will cut it or will it? It'll def save my wallet from taking a hit lol


Im currently running 2 Titan X's with overclocks (max voltage on stock bios) and my 4770k at 4.5Ghz 1.31v on my Corsair AX860. However, I have a 1300 G2 because the AX860 isn't enough for my Titans at 1.274v (modded bios). The 970's use A LOT less power than Titan X's. You'll be okay with an AX860.


----------



## Bagpuss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NativeKid*
> 
> Overclocked 970's/4790k.. don't think the AX860 will cut it or will it?


Whaaaat?

I run a Corsair 450D, 970sli rig with a 4690k (@4.5Ghz) 3 hard drives, 7 fans on a 650w (gold rated) PSU and at sustained peak load it pulls less than 470w.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















You don't 'need' a 1200w or an 850w for such a low TDP system.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bagpuss*
> 
> Whaaaat?
> 
> I run a Corsair 450D, 970sli rig with a 4690k (@4.5Ghz) 3 hard drives, 7 fans on a 650w (gold rated) PSU and at sustained peak load it pulls less than 470w.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't 'need' a 1200w or an 850w for such a low TDP system.


Yeah he'll be fine on an AX760 too. But if overclockinh is "big", then I suggest am AX860


----------



## enkrypt3d

anyone know how to fix the power button so its not so difficult to press? this may have been covered before...


----------



## enkrypt3d

Here's my rig before I replaced everything but the GPU's


----------



## claclaclacla

Hello to all....
I need information on the 900d, in the bottom you can put a radiator UT60x480 in push / pull?


----------



## Daggi

Yes you can ☺ I have a UT60 480 in push/pull, and a 240 with with just pull.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*
> 
> anyone know how to fix the power button so its not so difficult to press? this may have been covered before...


I'm guessing that's for an 800D since you have that case in your sig.

Is the power button getting stuck? You can take out the case' whole front panel/fascia and check behind the power button and see if there's anything there that can cause the button not to pop back up properly.


----------



## Sedici

It should.


----------



## aznsniper911

I'm hoping someone here might know, I'm thinking of buying the Monsoon Series DDC Dual Bay Res but does anyone know if it will fit into the 900D without getting some pliers and modifying the 5.25" bays?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> Having fun messing with this oversized thing
> 
> Wetsanding + cut&buffing the clear


that looks sick would love to see more pics


----------



## Crunkles

Newegg shipped my 900D today! Can't wait to transfer to a bigger case and hopefully change to a new pump and reservoir that I bought 2 years ago, lol.

Question: what are some good fans for this case? Right now only cooling CPU with WC so need some fans with good cooling. All thoughts welcome, thanks!


----------



## wa3pnt

I have recently gone to Noctua Industrial 3000 RPM. Great range, and you can run them slower (and quieter) until you need the air movement. Also good for radiators as far as pressure.

RodeoGeorge


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I'm guessing that's for an 800D since you have that case in your sig.
> 
> Is the power button getting stuck? You can take out the case' whole front panel/fascia and check behind the power button and see if there's anything there that can cause the button not to pop back up properly.


no its just difficult to press sometimes like u have to press it at an exact 90 degrees otherwise it just sticks on the sides of the button walls if that makes sense... kind of lame for such an expensive case.

Is there a way to replace it with a nicer button? Something that feels more gooderister?


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Only way I can think of to get that thing fixed is by sending you a front fascia replacement. I just checked our inventory and unfortunately, there are none in any of our hubs that I can send out. It's most likely because the case is already EOL, so we've stopped carrying the its accessories as well. Sorry about that.


----------



## asperity

Can anyone who has the 750D confirm if there's enough clearance on the top of the case for a 360mm rad (60mm thick) + 25mm thick fans in a push setup, assuming your mobo has MOSFET heatsinks? Also does the 5.25" bay cage need to be removed for installation of the 360mm x 60 mm thick rad top mount?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asperity*
> 
> Can anyone who has the 750D confirm if there's enough clearance on the top of the case for a 360mm rad (60mm thick) + 25mm thick fans in a push setup, assuming your mobo has MOSFET heatsinks? Also does the 5.25" bay cage need to be removed for installation of the 360mm x 60 mm thick rad top mount?


I'm using a 54mm thick rad. It fits fine but touches my CPU pin. You can always mount the radiator at an offset, and you'll be fine. It may need to be removed if you place the rad at an offset.


----------



## dagosal

- A wide shot of the tower. It seems to lie like a veteran Corsair 800D remains beautiful despite the inevitable passage of time ...










- Here inside the beautiful lady :





Thank you all for your time and best regards


----------



## enkrypt3d

Looking to get more air flow but not increase noise... I need 3 x 120mm fans for the top and 3 x 140mm fans for the back and bottom..... which fans do u guys recommend? Noctua? Need something with higher performance and quieter if that is possible...


----------



## swiftypoison

Hey guys,

Can anyone confirm is the EK Predator 240 will fit a 450D based on the dimensions? Corsair's website says only 240 at the bottom, but that would get in the way of my PSU. What about at the top or front??


----------



## ruffhi

Can you add me to the list of 550D owners. I've had mine since April 2012. Previously, it was my All-in-one computer (Desktop games, DVR, HTPC, Storage, etc). At the moment, it is just my desktop PC and DVR (storage has moved to NAS) but the DVR responsibilities are also being moved to a custom HTPC.

It is air cooled (Noctua NH-U12 S) that keeps the temps in the 30s or 40s and the noise level to an inaudible 27 Db.


----------



## Slam-It

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Can anyone confirm is the EK Predator 240 will fit a 450D based on the dimensions? Corsair's website says only 240 at the bottom, but that would get in the way of my PSU. What about at the top or front??


I think fitting that thing at the bottom is not going to work. At the top it might be a tight fit because of the thikness but in the front it should fit though. I assume you have a 450d so you can just measure the spacings or build a cardbox-prototype of the predator and see where it fits. I´ll do some general measurements myself when im home


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slam-It*
> 
> I think fitting that thing at the bottom is not going to work. At the top it might be a tight fit because of the thikness but in the front it should fit though. I assume you have a 450d so you can just measure the spacings or build a cardbox-prototype of the predator and see where it fits. I´ll do some general measurements myself when im home


Yup I ll probably measure when I get some as well. Initally, I didnt see the dimension of the rad, but I found them on the website.


----------



## NativeKid

Shes made some progress







Went with the evga 850 g2 psu and swapped the blue leds with white


----------



## smicha

2x TITANs Z...continued.


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> 2x TITANs Z...continued.


Ooooh.... Speechless


----------



## wra18th

Wow! Smicha, That's some rig!


----------



## neo565

Here's my new one:


----------



## Crunkles

Does this loop plan makes sense for my brand new 900D or should I go Res -> Pump -> CPU -> Rad -> Res?










Just to put things together, my 900D has come in and I'm looking to transfer my current setup (signature rig) over to it. My second question is in regards to the best placement of the radiator and intake/exhaust fans; essentially where should the radiator go and where should I configure the fans to be an intake/exhaust? Thanks all.

Info on some parts (rest should be in signature build):
Pump- going to replace current with a 2 year old Swiftech MCP 655 w/ 3/8"
conversion kit (never used)
Tubing- old Primochill:l 3/8" ID, 1/2" OD
Rad- XSPC EX360 Triple 120mm low profile split fan (my current rad)
Res- going to replace current with a 2 year old FrozenQ 250mm Liquid Fusion
V Series 2nd Gen (never used)

Cheers,
Crunkles


----------



## Traveleon

Hey guys some sick Obsidian's can't wait for my 800d to arrive got some great plans with the help of the guys at http://www.coldzero.eu/ they do some sweet custom pc mod parts.
Here's my plans kinda for my 800d ( the top rad will actually be placed in the center 2 fan.
But after seeing the Coldzero gear my plans will change a bit I think.


----------



## Traveleon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Does this loop plan makes sense for my brand new 900D or should I go Res -> Pump -> CPU -> Rad -> Res?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to put things together, my 900D has come in and I'm looking to transfer my current setup (signature rig) over to it. My second question is in regards to the best placement of the radiator and intake/exhaust fans; essentially where should the radiator go and where should I configure the fans to be an intake/exhaust? Thanks all.
> 
> Info on some parts (rest should be in signature build):
> Pump- going to replace current with a 2 year old Swiftech MCP 655 w/ 3/8"
> conversion kit (never used)
> Tubing- old Primochill:l 3/8" ID, 1/2" OD
> Rad- XSPC EX360 Triple 120mm low profile split fan (my current rad)
> Res- going to replace current with a 2 year old FrozenQ 250mm Liquid Fusion
> V Series 2nd Gen (never used)
> 
> Cheers,
> Crunkles


From my experience you should go res > pump > rad > then back to the res if you had a 2nd rad you'd put it before the res unless it's doing your gpu then you'd want the 2nd rad before it then the res.
I gave up on custom water cooling Corsair make sweet all in one liquid coolers for some GPU'S and all CPU's, I have the H100i and it works amazing thinking I may get the bigger 140mm H110i for my CPU then put my H100i on my GPU to have complete Corsair liquid cooling connected to the Corsair link commander to have full desktop control of it all with all my fans and LED lights as well.


----------



## Makki

Watercool Loop order doesnt matter, only that res > pump and rest can be anything.


----------



## Traveleon

Really hoping somebody owning a 900d would help me out, I'm going to be doing a lower compartment door mod to my 800d when it arrives and thoughts of using the existing 900d doors if I can fit them, to have a mini 900d








So hoping somebody could measure the doors up for me and maybe take a pic of the hinges and latches for me.

Also thinking of using the 900d's or 550d's tool less hard drive cages they are a different designs to each other but roughly the same size, so if somebody could measure up one of their hard drive cages that would be superb.

Thanks in advance guys some sick builds, can't wait to start modding mine once it arrives found almost everything I want to use to build er up.


----------



## mrsmiles

anyone know where i can get some replacement hard drive trays for my 650D in canada?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> anyone know where i can get some replacement hard drive trays for my 650D in canada?


I would suggest Corsair's replacement parts store.


----------



## Xcelsior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traveleon*
> 
> Really hoping somebody owning a 900d would help me out, I'm going to be doing a lower compartment door mod to my 800d when it arrives and thoughts of using the existing 900d doors if I can fit them, to have a mini 900d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So hoping somebody could measure the doors up for me and maybe take a pic of the hinges and latches for me.
> 
> Also thinking of using the 900d's or 550d's tool less hard drive cages they are a different designs to each other but roughly the same size, so if somebody could measure up one of their hard drive cages that would be superb.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys some sick builds, can't wait to start modding mine once it arrives found almost everything I want to use to build er up.


Here are a couple pics I just took quickly before work. Length is 22" and height is just under 7"


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










I will try to take some better pictures later on with better lighting.


----------



## Traveleon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcelsior*
> 
> Here are a couple pics I just took quickly before work. Length is 22" and height is just under 7"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to take some better pictures later on with better lighting.


Awesome super thanks man that amazing, have to make sure of my measurement may need to trim a bit but probably not and the hinges look simply enough to rig something clean up, that's sweet man just the hdd cages now and I should be able to pull this off, think that maybe the only issues with the side doors maybe will be height but pretty sure I can come up with something.

Thanks again man greatly appreciated.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> anyone know where i can get some replacement hard drive trays for my 650D in canada?
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest Corsair's replacement parts store.
Click to expand...

didnt think about that but its going to cost me like $60 for 3 replacement trays because of shipping


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> 2x TITANs Z...continued.


What are those fittings that you used to make 90 degrees and continue your tubing. Im ordering tubes and fittings now so im little bit desperate...


----------



## smicha

90 degrees + 16mm hard tubing fittings - all Barrow.


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> 90 degrees + 16mm hard tubing fittings - all Barrow.


I need more specific name for those. I can only find those which has other side g1/4


----------



## smicha

TWT90-B01
TDWT90SN-V2
TYKN-K16 V3


----------



## Oj010

I just found this thread and I'm hoping someone can help me with components for my 800D. Corsair support says the case is discontinued so they can't help. I need the following:

SATA backplane *SKU CC800D-SATABP* (SATA300 is fine, my current one has one broken connector so I want to replace it)
HDD shroud *SKU CC800D-SATASHRD*
2x hard drive hotswap trays *SKU CC800D-TRAY* (why have hotswap trays without extras? I have to remove a tray, unscrew the drive, screw another in place and replace the tray as is)


----------



## Makki

Wow. There is none in my area, maybe thats why i cant find any of those


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

For those of you having trouble installing thumb screws on extra wide GPUs, such as the Classified, Kingpin, lightning, etc. I recommend buying a shoulder bolt with 6-32 thread and 1" length. It makes it so much easier.


----------



## Rumple Dumper

So, I basically created an account to come here and tell you A) that's a ******* beautiful build and B) I was totally going to something very similar to this. I defs wouldn't have been a 900D (800D more likely), and the color scheme I was thinking of was purple and green with white accents, but the whole vertical piping thing is very cool. At least you did a better job with it than I probably would have lol. For real though. Awesome build.









ps: yes I know this post is old, but I've been scrolling through these case builds to see if there were ANYONE who thought of the vertical tubing thing.

edit: realized it was, in fact, an 800d


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Welcome aboard! Which build? There are more than a few in this thread.


----------



## Rumple Dumper

oh, i thought it would attach itself to my reply automatically. sakmeo95 made this killer orange 800d (which I thought at first was a 900d). I haven't messed around with this forum, like, at all, so I don't know how to link him directly, but one of his images linked to this: http://www.mx7.com/view2/wY689f6DZgrvPPN3


----------



## Traveleon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumple Dumper*
> 
> oh, i thought it would attach itself to my reply automatically. sakmeo95 made this killer orange 800d (which I thought at first was a 900d). I haven't messed around with this forum, like, at all, so I don't know how to link him directly, but one of his images linked to this: http://www.mx7.com/view2/wY689f6DZgrvPPN3


Nice find man that one looks sweet, I just recently found these through my searches gives me ideas for mine once or if it arrives.
This guy did an awesome job, not too sure on his liquid cooled Koolance PSU but I do think it looks pretty bad A#% but for the price tag their asking for them.


----------



## Rumple Dumper

very well designed. I'm a big fan of vertical tubing and was actually planning on building my first water loop in a similar manner. I mean, i pretty much created this account to lurk the corsair obsidian case builds and see how many people had already done this. So far, your the second i've seen ...And it's just as beautiful as the first. There was another guy who had just his GPU's tubing running vertical (and parallel, which was interesting) but i really like the geometric nature of those long running tubes. kudos.

edit: i thought if I quoted a post it would appear in my reply. Guess not... anyway, this was the one I was talking about:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomX*
> 
> in progress ....


----------



## Rumple Dumper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Would love to be part of this club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -M
> 
> P.S. Oupavoc..I PM'd you as well. Thanks.


So far, all of my favorite builds have been orangy for some odd reason. I hate orange. Don't take offense to that, because, well, it's just my opinion, obviously, but also because this is so god damn sexy otherwise that the color could be 100% diarrhea green and still look good.


----------



## Traveleon

Nice I really like that straight acrylic hose with the 90's looks real clean, I just like seeing the 800d's looking like mini 900d's give me many ideas for my build.


----------



## CJL

I got tired of my test-bench...


...and didnt want to go too big for this small update to my current rig. So i got the 450D.








First Corsair case. I like it, nice mid-tower case. I regret not getting the 750D, i could have used some of its features more, but like i said, the 450 is good enough for the next year of so.


----------



## Traveleon

Well guys the awesome guys at arkangelmodding are going to come through for all of us Corsair case lovers, they have some really sick grills currently for some of the Corsair cases and a few others coming soon hopefully I'll try to keep everybody informed and hopefully they might be able to do some custom panels as well have to wait and see.

They do some really sweet grill logo's my favorite is the Asus Tuf inside grills but the ROG, MSI and all the others they produce look amazing, check it out if you haven't already.

http://www.arkangelmodding.info/


----------



## huhh

It's starting to comes together, just need my reservoir multitop and do the tubing.


----------



## Traveleon

Well looks like Cold Zero will be supplying some modding parts now for the 800d for anybody to purchase or have them customize to suit their needs, way to go guys that's awesome definitely going to be getting lots of custom goodies made up now







been chatting with them and it's looking like most of the parts I need they can produce for me.

Check out their Obsidian case goodies lots of sweet goodies to mod other obsidian cases out with or get parts for your listed case.

http://www.coldzero.eu/10-case-parts


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traveleon*
> 
> Well looks like Cold Zero will be supplying some modding parts now for the 800d for anybody to purchase or have them customize to suit their needs, way to go guys that's awesome definitely going to be getting lots of custom goodies made up now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been chatting with them and it's looking like most of the parts I need they can produce for me.
> http://www.coldzero.eu/10-case-parts


Nice! Definitely a plus for 800D users. Love their lightbox, may have to resurrect my 800D and see how it will look like


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> I just found this thread and I'm hoping someone can help me with components for my 800D. Corsair support says the case is discontinued so they can't help. I need the following:
> 
> SATA backplane *SKU CC800D-SATABP* (SATA300 is fine, my current one has one broken connector so I want to replace it)
> HDD shroud *SKU CC800D-SATASHRD*
> 2x hard drive hotswap trays *SKU CC800D-TRAY* (why have hotswap trays without extras? I have to remove a tray, unscrew the drive, screw another in place and replace the tray as is)


Nobody?







I've exhausted all other avenues (talking to Corsair support, getting someone friends with a Corsair high-up to talk to them, local forums, etc).


----------



## HITTI

Im tired of my 750d. Ive been going in the case lately, the screws for the panels are a pain. Id like to look into any case brands that use latches than screws.

Any sugestions?


----------



## Traveleon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> Nobody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've exhausted all other avenues (talking to Corsair support, getting someone friends with a Corsair high-up to talk to them, local forums, etc).


Yeah you'll be hunting for awhile, have you considered just changing out the hdd cages to what you want for a setup anything can be modded.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> If anyone has two radiators on the bottom portion of their *900D* connected to their loop at the front of the case please post pictures. I'd like to get ideas on how to clean my mess up there.


Anyone?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Anyone?


@wermad had 2 rads on the bottom connected with an SLI fitting. depending on how far apart they are, you may need some extensions. That looked pretty clean.


----------



## Daggi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Anyone?


I have done it like this


----------



## pr1me

Still looking for an HDD cage for my 450D. If anyone isn't using their cage, let me know i'll buy it. Thanks


----------



## huhh

24h no leaks, always nice to see no leaks.


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh*
> 
> 24h no leaks, always nice to see no leaks.


Nice! Did you leak test overnight with just the pump running or just plug everything and run it?


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Nice! Did you leak test overnight with just the pump running or just plug everything and run it?


Just the pump, no hdds or anything else in case of a leak. Over 24h now but I'll probably leave it on till tomorrow then finish it up. Used my old xbox 360 psu and converted it to a 12v supply for leak testing and checking my fans/leds. I'm probably going to drain it, install the rest of the hardware fill and leak test again for 24h before powering on the system.


----------



## Bryst

Hey guys, I'm thinking of getting a 350D, but I have a question. I see you can squeeze 2 140mm fans in the front intake, but my main concern is, does anyone with this setup find them starved for air considering how the front panel and intake is designed? I would be putting 2 120 AIO coolers in the top fan slots as exhaust plus a 120 as exhaust, and I still want to maintain a somewhat positive pressure in the case. Any feedback would be much appreciated!


----------



## BrjSan

Hello OCNs ... just saw this thread ... feel like home









Wish i can find some help.

Am planning an acrylic tubing build with dual loops, and am looking for 900D 3D model for Sketch Up 2013, in order to make a schematic and pre see the whole thing.

Appreciate any support.

peace


----------



## Traveleon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrjSan*
> 
> Hello OCNs ... just saw this thread ... feel like home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish i can find some help.
> 
> Am planning an acrylic tubing build with dual loops, and am looking for 900D 3D model for Sketch Up 2013, in order to make a schematic and pre see the whole thing.
> 
> Appreciate any support.
> 
> peace


I usually just use a normal picture and just lay my design over it, others do the same as well it seems, lots of good photos out there to use to mess about with in MS paint or Adobe photoshop.


----------



## andrej124

Does anyone know where could I get Obsidian 800D Front Panel USB 3.0 Upgrade Kit?

http://www.corsair.com/en/obsidian-series-800d-700d-front-panel-usb-3-0-upgrade-kit

Thank you.


----------



## DoktorTerror

final pics for my project












for more pics:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1509085/sponsored-new-line-orange-update-pag-5-final-pics/80_20#post_24439254


----------



## wra18th

Great job! Looks amazing!


----------



## Vlada011

What? CORSAIR Obsidian 650D cost 275$. I payed that case 170e in that time price was 170$, before 3 years.
How that happen to price go up for 100$ for old case.

Maybe some of you know... Is it hard to remove HDD hot swap bay completely from CORSAIR Obsidian 650D case.
I need to remove him to install EKWB Predator 360 inside. If that is not possible I still have option to install on top of case or Predator 240mm + Coolstream PE 120mm.
Mostly I will buy Predator because chance to install graphic card with waterblock.


----------



## TPham

I'm thinking to mod my corsair 900d by removing the 5.25in bay and custom paint it white/black. Also install full motherboard tray cover, mid-plate, back-plate and some other plate cover. I will post some pictures when I got all the items I need!


----------



## Sedici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPham*
> 
> I'm thinking to mod my corsair 900d by removing the 5.25in bay and custom paint it white/black. Also install full motherboard tray cover, mid-plate, back-plate and some other plate cover. I will post some pictures when I got all the items I need!


So basically...


----------



## TPham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> So basically...


Why don't you cut our this angle thing:


----------



## Sedici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPham*
> 
> Why don't you cut our this angle thing:


I need that angled area, because I installed a fan hub/controller on the opposite side, and the side panel will hit the controller enclosure if I smoothed it.


----------



## TPham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> I need that angled area, because I installed a fan controller on the opposite side, and the side panel will hit the controller enclosure if I smoothed it.


Are you just going to do one loop, 1 reservoir? There will be lots of empty spaces


----------



## Sedici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPham*
> 
> Are you just going to do one loop, 1 reservoir? There will be lots of empty spaces


I already have plans for all the spaces.


----------



## aaronstransam

Just finished hardlining my 900d


----------



## aaronstransam




----------



## Zantrill

Very nice!


----------



## Durtmagurt

Just finished opening up my viewing panel. Loving the new look. Planning on adding black acrylic to cover the drive bays and psu.

And if your wondering why there is red in my blue theme is cause I'm planning on changing it into a rog build by the end of the year.


----------



## ReaperX87

Just switched from the 750D which was a good case just still didn't have enough room for my liking, now the 900D on the other hand has plenty and I like it a lot.

Here are a few pics of my build.









Let me know what you guys think, I'm having a bit of trouble finding waterblocks for my GPU's one is a EVGA GTX 770 4GB SC -7334 the other is a EVGA GTX 770 4GB-7335


----------



## aaronstransam

2 days no leaks so i thought id put up some better pics of my build. pics are from phone so sorry about glare

lights off

lights on

finally have a drain

















stealth drive hotwired to front reset swich



had to use flash to get a good pic of the internal monitor mod but doing so lost the U.V. effect







to much glare for phone to handle.


----------



## ReaperX87

how much of a pain is the hardline tubing? been thinking about going that route,


----------



## aaronstransam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperX87*
> 
> how much of a pain is the hardline tubing? been thinking about going that route,


it's not to bad. There is a bit of a learning curve. This was my first attempt at rigid tubing and I have quite a big pile of not so nice bends. The tube itself is cheap so buy extra to practice on. Seemed like the hardest part was getting the temp just right. Lots of guys on here to help you out though. I think the end result is worth the trouble


----------



## ReaperX87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronstransam*
> 
> it's not to bad. There is a bit of a learning curve. This was my first attempt at rigid tubing and I have quite a big pile of not so nice bends. The tube itself is cheap so buy extra to practice on. Seemed like the hardest part was getting the temp just right. Lots of guys on here to help you out though. I think the end result is worth the trouble


Yeah I am definitely thinking about giving it a shop, and by temps you mean figuring out the proper temp to bend at or you talking your cpu temps?


----------



## ReaperX87

Another Pic of my setup.

http://s92.photobucket.com/user/Xom...6-4FAF-97C8-AF102AF0FE92_zpstyswsq24.jpg.html


----------



## SebRa

Hello there.

I'm thinking about picking up a 750D and would like to get some feedback from people who already own the case before making my order.
Currently I have the Corsair Carbide 500R and honestly it's a great case, in terms of style, features and functionality. However, it's a mid-tower sized case and I'm now interested in getting a full-tower.
I plan to set up a custom water loop, which would have been possible in the 500R with some modding but native radiator support seems fantastic in the 750D so no modding required.
Generally I would like to know how easy the cable management is, how sturdy/rigid/solid the case is built, how well two 240 radiators will fit and how noisy the case is. Of course, a case by itself is not noisy, but my 500R for example, it has parts that just seem to shake, vibrate and resonate with the fans and create extra noise.

I would greatly appreciate any input and look forward to hearing what owners of the 750D have to say. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ReaperX87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> Hello there.
> 
> I'm thinking about picking up a 750D and would like to get some feedback from people who already own the case before making my order.
> Currently I have the Corsair Carbide 500R and honestly it's a great case, in terms of style, features and functionality. However, it's a mid-tower sized case and I'm now interested in getting a full-tower.
> I plan to set up a custom water loop, which would have been possible in the 500R with some modding but native radiator support seems fantastic in the 750D so no modding required.
> Generally I would like to know how easy the cable management is, how sturdy/rigid/solid the case is built, how well two 240 radiators will fit and how noisy the case is. Of course, a case by itself is not noisy, but my 500R for example, it has parts that just seem to shake, vibrate and resonate with the fans and create extra noise.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any input and look forward to hearing what owners of the 750D have to say. Thanks in advance.


I owned a 750D for over a year and honesty the case is great, I am actually going to put my fiancé's rig into the 750D. When it comes to airflow the stock set up is great but if you want added airflow for the radiator you need the airflow edition. The reason that I went to the 900D was because the case didn't fulfill my needs when it comes to case space, but the 900D is insane.

Honestly the 750D is a awesome case the SSD mounts is cool, everything is awesome go ahead and get it but hey if you want to spend some extra cash and you have it, go for the 900D.


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperX87*
> 
> I owned a 750D for over a year and honesty the case is great, I am actually going to put my fiancé's rig into the 750D. When it comes to airflow the stock set up is great but if you want added airflow for the radiator you need the airflow edition. The reason that I went to the 900D was because the case didn't fulfill my needs when it comes to case space, but the 900D is insane.
> 
> Honestly the 750D is a awesome case the SSD mounts is cool, everything is awesome go ahead and get it but hey if you want to spend some extra cash and you have it, go for the 900D.


Thanks man. I just ordered the 750D. Although I bought the normal version, not the airflow version. I'd prefer to sacrifice a little airflow and instead add some extra noise dampening, plus the normal version has a better and removable front intake filter. Once the case arrives and I have my initial impressions from transferring my parts over, I'll check back and let you know how it goes and what I think of the case.


----------



## ReaperX87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebRa*
> 
> Thanks man. I just ordered the 750D. Although I bought the normal version, not the airflow version. I'd prefer to sacrifice a little airflow and instead add some extra noise dampening, plus the normal version has a better and removable front intake filter. Once the case arrives and I have my initial impressions from transferring my parts over, I'll check back and let you know how it goes and what I think of the case.


You can order the front fascia of the airflow for like 15-30 bucks from corsair themselves


----------



## aaronstransam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperX87*
> 
> Yeah I am definitely thinking about giving it a shop, and by temps you mean figuring out the proper temp to bend at or you talking your cpu temps?


temp of the tube to bend and how much of the tube to heat up.


----------



## ReaperX87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronstransam*
> 
> temp of the tube to bend and how much of the tube to heat up.


Yeah I think the hardline tubing looks super slick, but I have heard that it can make removing hardware a pain if you don't run it right. You have a nice set up.


----------



## SebRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperX87*
> 
> You can order the front fascia of the airflow for like 15-30 bucks from corsair themselves


Oh right, that's good then. I'll keep that as an option if I want to change it later on.


----------



## aaronstransam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperX87*
> 
> Yeah I think the hardline tubing looks super slick, but I have heard that it can make removing hardware a pain if you don't run it right. You have a nice set up.


thanks man, yours too. As far as changing hardware goes I can see your point but as I run a mono block, I have to basically pull everything just to change the cpu it doesn't really bother me. If I were to ever upgrade I would most likely just bend new tubes. As I said before, the tube is the cheap part. Once you have all the tools and fittings all you need is more tubing. Besides, making changes and doing new things to your build is the fun part.


----------



## ReaperX87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronstransam*
> 
> thanks man, yours too. As far as changing hardware goes I can see your point but as I run a mono block, I have to basically pull everything just to change the cpu it doesn't really bother me. If I were to ever upgrade I would most likely just bend new tubes. As I said before, the tube is the cheap part. Once you have all the tools and fittings all you need is more tubing. Besides, making changes and doing new things to your build is the fun part.


Agreed that is the fun part of it all, trying new things to make a build look awesome is well awesome.


----------



## TPham

20% done lol


----------



## Millerboy3

I built my home server/HTPC in a 250D

Also, no there aren't any fans on this things rad. OC is 4.3Ghz-4.4Ghz @1.27v It idles @ 25-28c and Full load @ 56c hottest core using a 240 rad passively with only an SP120 Performance Edition in the front of the case.


----------



## Space Marine

2 questions about the 800d.

I have an old 800d, with a sata2 hotswap board and usb2 front panel

- Does the sata2 hotswap board work also in sata3 mode? There are no chipsets or caps on it, I don't see why it shouldnt work also absolutely fine as a sata3 one, like there is no difference between sata2 and sata3 cables. Did anyone ever try it?

- Where can i buy today the usb3 front panel and the sata3 hotswap board?


----------



## wa3pnt

Here is a link to the Corsair 800D Support Parts page.

Click on FAQ & Support, and then Repair Parts.

I did not look to see what is available.

http://www.corsair.com/en/obsidian-series-800d

RodeoGeorge


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wa3pnt*
> 
> Here is a link to the Corsair 800D Support Parts page.
> 
> Click on FAQ & Support, and then Repair Parts.
> 
> I did not look to see what is available.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en/obsidian-series-800d
> 
> RodeoGeorge


I know that link, but it does show only the parts code, when you click on on "find a retailer" it links to random shops which maybe had these back in 2010, but now they dont


----------



## wa3pnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> I know that link, but it does show only the parts code, when you click on on "find a retailer" it links to random shops which maybe had these back in 2010, but now they dont


I believe that these repair parts must be ordered directly from Corsair.

RodeoGeorge


----------



## Traveleon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wa3pnt*
> 
> I believe that these repair parts must be ordered directly from Corsair.
> 
> RodeoGeorge


if you live in Canada the auto default is to Canada in their web site, if you look at the bottom of the screen there is a location switch tab you got to change it to USA or UK to order anything from them they do not sell them in Canada directly, look up the item again and switch the tab to USA you should be able to order it unless it's fully discontinued.


----------



## felix

Hello, is there anyone owner of the 750D that can measure the dimensions of the top removable mesh filter ?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Makki

45,5cm x 17,5cm ~ 18" x 7"


----------



## felix

Thank you!


----------



## Slam-It

Is there someone who can tell me if the 450D is still quite sturdy if I take out the optical drive bay? Or does it wobble and bend too much? And if so how you fixed this issue?

Thanks in advance

Slam


----------



## ydrogios

After a few changes Ι have more to do like the cage of the hd drives a midplate and a backplate from the mobo.Also i want to hide the frond radiator with plexi

http://s278.photobucket.com/user/ydrogios/media/IMG_20140104_022613_zpsxextm0l7.jpg.html


----------



## MgrBuddha

Hi, my first post on the site. Hope a helpful Obsidian 900D owner out there can help me clear up something. I'm about to purchase parts for my new build and I'm strongly considering the 900D. The question is, will I be able to fit it under my table or not? I have looked around (including the OS) and I'm still in the dark as to whether the height is 650 mm (25.60") or 692 mm (27.20"). Most sites say it's 650 mm but quite a few say that's the depth and that the case is 692 mm high. As you probably understand the shorter height will allow me to put it under the table while the taller won't.

Looking forward to share my building experience on this fantastic forum.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MgrBuddha*
> 
> Hi, my first post on the site. Hope a helpful Obsidian 900D owner out there can help me clear up something. I'm about to purchase parts for my new build and I'm strongly considering the 900D. The question is, will I be able to fit it under my table or not? I have looked around (including the OS) and I'm still in the dark as to whether the height is 650 mm (25.60") or 692 mm (27.20"). Most sites say it's 650 mm but quite a few say that's the depth and that the case is 692 mm high. As you probably understand the shorter height will allow me to put it under the table while the taller won't.
> 
> Looking forward to share my building experience on this fantastic forum.


The case is 692 mm high, and needs additional headrom above for the top cooling gear. You definitely don't want to put it in a place where the air flows will be obstructed. In your place, I'd probably buy some adjustable "feet" for my table and lift it up by a couple of inches







You may even find it more comfortable (many tables are too low for other use than writing or eating). Good luck!


----------



## MgrBuddha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> The case is 692 mm high, and needs additional headrom above for the top cooling gear. You definitely don't want to put it in a place where the air flows will be obstructed. In your place, I'd probably buy some adjustable "feet" for my table and lift it up by a couple of inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may even find it more comfortable (many tables are too low for other use than writing or eating). Good luck!


Thanks for clearing that up. Yes I could heighten my desk but its already 72 cm high which is just about perfect. There's a metal bar beneath it that gives me just 66,5 cm clearing for the cabinet thus ruling out the 900D I'm afraid. I want a roomy case and might go for the Carbide 540 or maybe Lian Li PC-D600 then.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MgrBuddha*
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up. Yes I could heighten my desk but its already 72 cm high which is just about perfect. There's a metal bar beneath it that gives me just 66,5 cm clearing for the cabinet thus ruling out the 900D I'm afraid. I want a roomy case and might go for the Carbide 540 or maybe Lian Li PC-D600 then.


No sweat, pal. Only glad to be able to help a little









Both Carbide 540 and LL PC-D600 are very exciting cases! Obviously very different from 900D. I've built quite a few PCs over the years and I never used the same case model twice (using a new case is a major part of the fun, right). A good case selection starts obviously with a detailed specification of the type of system you want to build and its configuration, especially the cooling part and number of HDDs, bay accessories, etc. You've probably figured out all that already, but ... just in case (I guess the case options you presented made me wonder a little).

Anyway, keep in mind that a system requiring such cases will generate a lot of heat that needs to get disbursed. It may get pretty hot under the table, and it will rise the ambient air temperature around the case, possibly making the entire cooling system slightly less efficient. You've probably considered that too, but I'm just sharing my thinking with you ... for what it's worth. Hope you don't mind that and good luck!


----------



## TPham




----------



## ReaperX87

Very sick looking mods to the 900D, Awesome job dude, what did you use for the bottom cover, aluminum or plexi.


----------



## TPham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperX87*
> 
> Very sick looking mods to the 900D, Awesome job dude, what did you use for the bottom cover, aluminum or plexi.


I think it was 3mm or 5mm white plexi


----------



## StillClock1

Hey guys,

I just got a bunch of extension cords for the system panel (HDD Led, power led, power, restart..etc) and plugged them in. I have yet to flip the switch for the first time, and I'm not positive that all the +s and - are in the right spots. I've checked the signs, but still don't feel 100%.

What sort of thing could happen if I have the + and - ends flipped on something and I turn it on?


----------



## wa3pnt

I have never incurred any problems or failures when the cables were connected with reverse polarity.

The Power and Reset Switches are merely that, a switch that closes a contact when pressed, so the polarity on them does not matter.

The Power Light will not light if the polarity is reversed. Just reinstall in the opposite direction.

I've had the HDD light do two things when installed incorrectly. I've had it not light at all, and I've had it light continuously. Again, just reinstall in the opposite direction.

Most motherboard manuals (at least all the ASUS manuals that I have) list the polarity of the headers, and some motherboards also have it listed near the headers. It is normally hard to read because of the small size.

RodeoGeorge


----------



## StillClock1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wa3pnt*
> 
> I have never incurred any problems or failures when the cables were connected with reverse polarity.
> 
> The Power and Reset Switches are merely that, a switch that closes a contact when pressed, so the polarity on them does not matter.
> 
> The Power Light will not light if the polarity is reversed. Just reinstall in the opposite direction.
> 
> I've had the HDD light do two things when installed incorrectly. I've had it not light at all, and I've had it light continuously. Again, just reinstall in the opposite direction.
> 
> Most motherboard manuals (at least all the ASUS manuals that I have) list the polarity of the headers, and some motherboards also have it listed near the headers. It is normally hard to read because of the small size.
> 
> RodeoGeorge


Great, thanks a lot. Everything booted up fine and it seems I got the polarities correct somehow,


----------



## mestido

Hello I have ordered a new PC: i7 6700k(with Noctua NH-C14S) + Gigabyte GTX980 Ti G1 + Corsair 750W 80+ Gold RM750 all this will be inside *Obsidian Series® 550D*.
I am just wondering what kind of temps should I expect? Since I heard that Obsidian Series® 550D is a very "closed" case, what kind of air flow does it have? I just don't want my system to overheat or something with that kind of case.
Thanks for any info and have a nice day.


----------



## ht_addict

Succumbed to the urge to upgrade my 760T to the 900D So much room, so much possibilities, and so heavy when loaded for my poor back. One question though on Air flow. Do you open the front and sides it improve airflow or does it make a difference?


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Succumbed to the urge to upgrade my 760T to the 900D So much room, so much possibilities, and so heavy when loaded for my poor back. One question though on Air flow. Do you open the front and sides it improve airflow or does it make a difference?


Air flow is pretty good on the 900D with the 3 front fans and the rear 140 with the sides on. You could remove the glass side to help with air flow


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Succumbed to the urge to upgrade my 760T to the 900D So much room, so much possibilities, and so heavy when loaded for my poor back. One question though on Air flow. Do you open the front and sides it improve airflow or does it make a difference?


I just took my cover of the bottom panel and added fans as a place holder and airflow till I get my extra rad installed.

Keeps my Titan X cards cool with one more added fan.




Video I made today for another thread, but it's kinda relevant.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> Air flow is pretty good on the 900D with the 3 front fans and the rear 140 with the sides on. You could remove the glass side to help with air flow


Thanks for the info. Think I have enough fans to create positive pressure.




Can I join the club


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Think I have enough fans to create positive pressure
> 
> IMG_20151120_154956.jpg 2384k .jpg file


You have more then enough fans also you can take off the side panel for the bottom to allow your fans to bring in more air


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Had this 800d for 5 years now:


----------



## Husky42

My Humble 900D Build, all air right now but i'm poor and getting this far in two months has been a chore (for parts etc)

I5 4690K
MSI Z97a Krait
Mushkin Ram
Cooler Master Cooler (working on watercooling solution, have an AIO but going to build my own if i can afford it)
R9 390
Striker 7.1
4.3 TB or so of storage, not a lot but its enough.
900D


----------



## mk16

just got a 750d airflow last night.

compared to my c70 its a very nice case but i will miss the easy open side panel.


----------



## snorex1

Just recently switched to the 900D from a Corsair Air 540 and this case is amazingly huge. Also just switched from soft tubing to my very first attempt in hard line tubing. Turned out ok!

Some pics while I was leak testing.


----------



## nisco

hi guys
what do you think about those new custom parts?
http://www.coldzero.eu/24-corsair-800d


----------



## Husky42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nisco*
> 
> hi guys
> what do you think about those new custom parts?
> http://www.coldzero.eu/24-corsair-800d


I have the midplate for the 900D. I personally think it is ok, cheap hard plastic that easily can snap/break. They should be using something a little more high quality then what they are, otherwise nice stuff.


----------



## Sedici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Husky42*
> 
> I have the midplate for the 900D. I personally think it is ok, cheap hard plastic that easily can snap/break. They should be using something a little more high quality then what they are, otherwise nice stuff.


Hah. Mine actually did snap. The piece at the back near the PCI slots broke off while I was gently sliding it in. I took the piece to a local shop and had it remade in a tougher polycarbonate.


----------



## Space Marine

Did anyone here managed to fit an XL-ATX motherboard inside the 800D? How?


----------



## Oupavoc

The builds people are putting together using the Obsidian series cases are just amazing...keep it up


----------



## XCalinX

Here's my 8350 900D build. All I need right now to finish it are some sleeved cables from Icemodz and some more rigid tubing because one of the tubes cracked and I don't have anymore. Had to put a soft tube in its place.


----------



## I Push Buttons

Anyone know if a 250D can fit two different 120mm radiators? Both CPU/GPU all in one coolers? Or if there is even enough clearance above the GPU for an all in one cooler's tubes?

I want to make a very cool and quiet mini ITX build.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I Push Buttons*
> 
> Anyone know if a 250D can fit two different 120mm radiators? Both CPU/GPU all in one coolers? Or if there is even enough clearance above the GPU for an all in one cooler's tubes?
> 
> I want to make a very cool and quiet mini ITX build.


That will be a lot to cram in a small case. Might be better off with a custom loop. Far more flexible and easier to make a clean build.


----------



## caliking420

Does anyone know of the 900D comes with pre drilled holes for the pump and res?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Does anyone know of the 900D comes with pre drilled holes for the pump and res?


Nothing made for that purpose, but if you are inventive you can make thinks work. I used the square holes for the plastic clips used for cable managment to mount my res. Just put a large enough washer on the screw to make it work. Easy. Then used the HDD support that sits just above the basement in the same manner. The holes on my D5 mount are just far enough appart to get screws though the slots where the stamped the hooks that hold the cages out. I put some cushioned two sides tape between the mount and brace for a little extra hold and sound deadening for pump vibrations. Ran two screws with washers big enough to fill the gap and called it a day. Two min for both solutions.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Nothing made for that purpose, but if you are inventive you can make thinks work. I used the square holes for the plastic clips used for cable managment to mount my res. Just put a large enough washer on the screw to make it work. Easy. Then used the HDD support that sits just above the basement in the same manner. The holes on my D5 mount are just far enough appart to get screws though the slots where the stamped the hooks that hold the cages out. I put some cushioned two sides tape between the mount and brace for a little extra hold and sound deadening for pump vibrations. Ran two screws with washers big enough to fill the gap and called it a day. Two min for both solutions.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh alright cool, i really appreciate the reply +rep. I have the tools to drill the holes myself, just not sure i would want to drill into a $350 case for my first loop. But yeah I really like what you did, what res is that?

I've been looking through EK and getting an idea of what it would cost. Looks like about $1000 for the parts and the case on top of that. Still have to decide if i want to spend that much on this.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Oh alright cool, i really appreciate the reply +rep. I have the tools to drill the holes myself, just not sure i would want to drill into a $350 case for my first loop. But yeah I really like what you did, what res is that?
> 
> I've been looking through EK and getting an idea of what it would cost. Looks like about $1000 for the parts and the case on top of that. Still have to decide if i want to spend that much on this.


EK res X3. I have close to $1k in this loop. It adds up, fast.

I did not want to cut/drill either. In case I changed my mind on things. This made it easy.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> EK res X3. I have close to $1k in this loop. It adds up, fast.
> 
> I did not want to cut/drill either. In case I changed my mind on things. This made it easy.


Yeah, I think i will go the route you did. Are those 360's or 480's? And is it running on only one pump? Sorry for all the questions, like i said this would be my first loop.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Yeah, I think i will go the route you did. Are those 360's or 480's? And is it running on only one pump? Sorry for all the questions, like i said this would be my first loop.


360/480. I only used a 360 up top so I could run a hose from a funnel to the res for filling. Still plenty of cooling even with overclocks. And yes it's only one pump. A D5. I run it on 5 all the time. Plenty of flow. I think sometimes people get a bit too worked up over pumps. Running two when they don't need to.


----------



## Evil262

Hi there guys. Long time since I've posted in this site.

Finally graduated from a Storm Scout, wanted a mid tower case with half decent water cooling abilities, and this ticked the boxes. It's my first custom water loop but seemed to all work out well.





Specs as follows:

i5 3570k
Sabertooth Z77
HD6950 (GTX970 in the mail)
8GB Corsair Vengeance LP
Samsung 120GB SSD + 500GB laptop drive (both drives in the SSD mounts behind mobo tray)
Antec PSU
Phobya res
Alphacool 360mm rad
EK Supremacy block (white led's)
EK pump (sleeved cables)
Corsair AF series LED fans

Very happy with the case overall. Was going to remove the drive bays but worried about the structural integrity of the case without them.

Messing with overclocks but it's been a good 2 years since I've done anything OC wise. Managed to get half stable at 4.8GHz but a little more tweaking is needed before I run that daily. Temps are a respectable 60-70c under full load at that speed.

Anyway, let me know what you guys think. Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Kostadinos

900D Full Custom Dual Αcrylic Loop

First Loop Is Almost Done,Hope you like it


----------



## Chiobe

Just to confirm:

In the 750D, so is there enough room in front of the drive bays for E-ATX (272mm wide) and 60-65mm reservoir (they are about 300mm tall)?
Same in the bottom, can I fit a 200mm PSU and mount pumps in the front (on one of the 120mm fan spots)(no hard drive cages needed)?

Also does anyone know the size of the external radiator holes, thats above the PCI slots?
And for that matter, does those holes collide with the GPU water blocks?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Replaced the crappy smoked window with clear 1/4 inch acrylic. So much nicer to look at.



I will get a better picture when the lighting is better.


----------



## RpeeKooz

Hardware
i5 6600k
evga Ftw
2x msi 970
16 gb g skill ram
120gb m2 drive 120 gb ssd and 2 tb hdd
1000w fsp power supply

Watercooling
ek supremacy cpu block
ek monarch ram blocks
bitspower v2 970 gpu blocks
two 480 rads and a 240 rad
10 cooler master 120mm jetflo fans (white led)
1 corsair 140mm fan (white led)
2x ek 250 x3 res
4 x ek pastel white
3 x mayhems non stain blue dye
mayhems blitz
aqua computer aquaero 6xt
aqua computer flow meter
primochill arcylic tube(petg is ****)
primochill ghost fittings(black)
bitspower and ek 90 degree rotary fittings and extenders
bitspower valve x2
and various other fittings...
just need to tidy up the cables and im finished
here is the finished product


----------



## Slam-It

That simplicity though...plain but so gorgeous. As you said, next step, train these cables.

Props to you Sir. You mastered the play with colors (or no colors







)


----------



## JerzeyLegend

Hello. Does anyone have a 750D and 900D in the same shot? I'd like to see a comparison. I see numbers but those don't have gravity until you SEE it.

I'm coming from a Cosmos II and I want a windowed case, I'd like to keep it big but I'm not putting water in this just yet.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerzeyLegend*
> 
> Hello. Does anyone have a 750D and 900D in the same shot? I'd like to see a comparison. I see numbers but those don't have gravity until you SEE it.
> 
> I'm coming from a Cosmos II and I want a windowed case, I'd like to keep it big but I'm not putting water in this just yet.


I don't have a pic of both, but the 700/800D almost fits inside the 900D. Outside Caselabs cases, the 900D is about as big as it gets.


----------



## wa3pnt

I have both a 900D and a 750D running on my Flight Simulator.

I'll try to get a picture later today and post.

RodeoGeorge


----------



## wa3pnt

Okay, here's a picture of the Flight Sim that uses both the 900D and the 750D.



Here's a picture of both cases.



And here's a picture of them as best I can show them side by side.



RodeoGeorge


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

And a couple more pics:




*
http://www.pc-max.de/artikel/gehaeuse/test-corsair-obsidian-750d-gehaeuse/13895*


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Like I said, almost fits inside the 900D. lol


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Better picture with the clear window. So much better then the smoked one. Should have done this years ago.


----------



## siffonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPham*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20% done lol


Looks great! I have also a white 900D, interior is black though


----------



## JerzeyLegend

Thanks guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## Kostadinos

Almoste done some update for my first loop


----------



## adriankiller

spec:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



cpu - i7 3770K oc 5.1 Ghz
mobo - Gigabyte UP7 z77
gpu - MSI GTX 580 TF II - oc 1015-2030-2200Mhz
Ram - Avexir 4x4GB 1600Mhz oc 1800Mhz
psu - Be Quiet Dark power P8 1000W
case - Corsair D800
wifi - Gigabyte GC-WB150
SC - Asus Strix SoaR
BR / DVD - Samsung SH-B083L/RSBP / Lite ON External ultra slim
HDD - 1x Segate 7.12 1TB
SSD 2x PLEXTOR M6e BE 128GB 890/330MB/s
cpu wc - Xspc Raystorm
gpu wc - EK - FC GTX580 Plexi nickel
Ram wc - XSPC
fan - 2x Xigmatek 140mm LED+ 1x Corsair AF 140mm + 4x Corsair 120mm SP Orange + 3x Xigmatek 120mm LED
pumps + TOP REZ .- XSPC PHOTON 170 D5
radiators - 1x Alphacool nexos X 45 3x120mm + 1x EK PE 120mm HD
fan contlroler - Phobya touch 6


----------



## Kostadinos

Almost Done


----------



## gamingowiz

This is my mod of the 250D! Plead add me to the list too!!!













Will have some more photos up soon.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingowiz*


If you are going for a clean look, so might you want to redo the one that goes into the CPU block on the RAM side.
I can tell by the image that you got a few correction bends on it, 2 or 3 to be exact.

It looks good the way it is, but when its that easy to tell, then it might be worth redoing.


----------



## gamingowiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> If you are going for a clean look, so might you want to redo the one that goes into the CPU block on the RAM side.
> I can tell by the image that you got a few correction bends on it, 2 or 3 to be exact.
> It looks good the way it is, but when its that easy to tell, then it might be worth redoing.


Yeah some are poorly done. Will redo them once I get a 980 ti or what ever comes out in April. Bending acrylic is definitely a skill.

However, the shutter speed I used doesn't pick up the angle that goes into the cpu block very well. it actually adds a lot of depth! not just 90 degree angles everywhere.

Thanks for the input


----------



## Siezureboy

So I know this is old school but I have a Corsair 800d that ive had for a while and want to do a 360/240 setup. I already have seen the couple of bottom case mods for fitting the 240 but was curious to know if any knows or have try rear mounting externally.


----------



## Squashie

I did a rear/inside 140 rad mount in a 800D, http://www.overclock.net/t/1422828/build-log-dccc-4-custom-sli-watercooled-3d-printed-parts/10#post_20718465


----------



## caymandive

My spare PC which is used by the kids and occasionally wife and myself is this 450d. Just upgraded the GPU from a 270x to this 290 and love it. The noctua cooler replaced a corsair H100i and performs in my setup better and is DEAD silent. H100i though quiet was not silent as the pump had an annoying hum to it.


----------



## 3nki77

francais:

bonjour,
voici mon *Mod Terminator*
que j'ai fait cette annéé *2015*!!!

anglais:

Hello,
*Terminator* is my *Mod*
I've done this year *2015* !!!

Case Corsair 900 D obsidian
Carte mere MSI x99 sli +
EK Water Blocks - WaterBlock Mosfet EK-Mosfet MSI X99 Gaming - Nickel / Plexi
Processer Intel I7 haswell 5820k
EK-Supremacy EVO X99 - Nickel
4x8 HyperX predator 32 Go
2x EK-RAM Monarch X4 - Nickel
Carte Graphique Nvidia MSI GTX970
EK-FC970 GTX TF5 - Nickel plexi
EK Water Blocks - Plaque Arrière Dissipateur Mémoire GeForce GTX 970 TF5 NOIR
2x pompe Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Single Edition - argent
2x Phobya - Réservoir Balancer 250 Silver
2x Phobya - Top Argent Plaqué Nickel pour Pompe Laing DDC
Embout EKWB
PSU Corsair RM1000
Aquacomputer aquaero 6 xt
1x EK-CoolStream PE 480 (Quad)
1x EK-CoolStream SE 480 (Slim Quad)
8x fan 2000rpm silver led
cablage Tef teflon argent silver
2x Display Farnum + Arduino uno


----------



## snorex1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriankiller*
> 
> 
> 
> spec:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> cpu - i7 3770K oc 5.1 Ghz
> mobo - Gigabyte UP7 z77
> gpu - MSI GTX 580 TF II - oc 1015-2030-2200Mhz
> Ram - Avexir 4x4GB 1600Mhz oc 1800Mhz
> psu - Be Quiet Dark power P8 1000W
> case - Corsair D800
> wifi - Gigabyte GC-WB150
> SC - Asus Strix SoaR
> BR / DVD - Samsung SH-B083L/RSBP / Lite ON External ultra slim
> HDD - 1x Segate 7.12 1TB
> SSD 2x PLEXTOR M6e BE 128GB 890/330MB/s
> cpu wc - Xspc Raystorm
> gpu wc - EK - FC GTX580 Plexi nickel
> Ram wc - XSPC
> fan - 2x Xigmatek 140mm LED+ 1x Corsair AF 140mm + 4x Corsair 120mm SP Orange + 3x Xigmatek 120mm LED
> pumps + TOP REZ .- XSPC PHOTON 170 D5
> radiators - 1x Alphacool nexos X 45 3x120mm + 1x EK PE 120mm HD
> fan contlroler - Phobya touch 6


Nice build! Was wondering if you can get a better picture of the fluid your using. I am trying to get that gigabyte orange from my Mayhem Pastel but can never seem to get the right orange to match the gigabyte theme. Yours seem alot more orange than what I have. Was wondering if you just bought Mayhem's premixed pastel or what did you use and if you can get a picture of the fluid with better lighting. Thanks!


----------



## 3nki77

french:
salut!
tu devrait faire une Midplate en plexiglass blanc speciale led pour éclairer au mieux ton system de fluide orange!
il n'y a pas assez d'éclairage dans ton case!

pour ma part j'utilise un white pastel mayhems concentrer + rajout d'un fluide transparent speciale UV blue mayhems pour mieux diffuser le blanc avec les leds!



voila se que je peut te dire

cordialement

english:
Hello!
you should make a special white LED midplate in plexiglass to light the best tone of orange fluid system!

there is not enough lighting in your box!

for my part I use a pastel white Mayhems concentrate addition of a special UV blue transparent fluid Mayhems to better disseminate white with LEDs!



here is if I can tell you

cordially


----------



## ozzy1925

and this is mine
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3nki77*
> 
> salut!
> tu devrait faire une Midplate en plexiglass blanc speciale led pour éclairer au mieux ton system de fluide orange!
> il n'y a pas assez d'éclairage dans ton case!
> 
> pour ma part j'utilise un white pastel mayhems concentrer + rajout d'un fluide transparent speciale UV blue mayhems pour mieux diffuser le blanc avec les leds!
> 
> 
> 
> voila se que je peut te dire
> 
> cordialement


english please


----------



## drunkenvalley

This might be a dumb question, but was there ever any 360 radiator mods for the Corsair 650D? I found one _here_ for a roof mod, but I was thinking a front intake mod, seeing as it is the weakest link in terms of case airflow to start.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

I typically see them on top, never seen one in the front.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1390701/360-rad-in-a-650d-yes-you-can-do-it-update-painted-and-man-it-looks-good


----------



## drunkenvalley

Basically yeah, that's what I noticed. I just prefer to keep the stock look of the case, and I just got back a Corsair 650D from a friend. So now I'm tempted to keep the plastic frontpanel as is, but cut out the 5.25" bay, the 200mm fan slot, etc, and install a new plate for a 360 radiator instead. I'll throw in an image of the gameplan when I get home, I think.

A last question... any ideas for how to fix the power and reset button on the case? It never had a good tactile feel, and I'm not entirely sure why.


----------



## Awsan

One question every one will the Gigabyte R9 Fury fit inside the 250D putting in mind that a lot of people managed to put a Tri-X?
_

Thank you_


----------



## CroatianSenpai

Here is my Corsair 800D build







:


----------



## XCalinX

Thought I'd share my 900D. Specs can be found under the FX 8350 rig in sig. It has 12GB of RAM, not 4. For whatever reason it only shows the 2X2GB Kit. I also have a 2x4 = 12 GB Total.


And a lower quality pic showcasing it and my new 4k monitor. I know my setup is a mess but will redoit soon.


----------



## CroatianSenpai

Well my water-cooling pump died in my 1.21 Gigawatts PC Build. So i had to install a air cooler for the CPU. Here are some updated pictures of my PC :


----------



## CroatianSenpai

*Alright here is the most recent updates to watercooling system in Corsair 800D :*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1595823/build-log-1-21-gigawatts-watercooled-pc-build-vlog-review-corsair-800d-rigid-tubing-petg/10#post_25034353






In this video I will demonstrate how to install the EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 Pump, XSPC Raystorm CPU Waterblock V3 - Intel, Bitspower Fittings, and the EVGA GTX 980 Kingpin Graphics Card. 1.21 Gigawatts Watercooling Build Vlog Part 6 Installing Water Cooling Parts. The build is almost finished. All we have left to do is bend the rigid tubing PETG.


----------



## CroatianSenpai

*1.21 Gigawatts Watercooled PC Build Vlog 8 IT'S DONE ! THE END !*





http://www.overclock.net/t/1595823/build-log-1-21-gigawatts-watercooled-pc-build-vlog-review-corsair-800d-rigid-tubing-petg/10#post_25034353

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/JL8KHx


----------



## Wrecker66

hi guys...can you help me please with my build. i have an 800D and i want to put the 240 rad in the bottom. but i started to strip down the case and i found out that i need to drill the rivets out. does anyone know what i need to do to get the bottom hdd cage out?


----------



## CroatianSenpai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrecker66*
> 
> hi guys...can you help me please with my build. i have an 800D and i want to put the 240 rad in the bottom. but i started to strip down the case and i found out that i need to drill the rivets out. does anyone know what i need to do to get the bottom hdd cage out?


It's easy. Here is a video on youtube the guy shows all you need to do to get that hard-drive cage out to put a 240 rad down there :






It's really easy.

ENJOY !


----------



## Wrecker66

hheheh tnx!









Hvala puno


----------



## CroatianSenpai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrecker66*
> 
> hheheh tnx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hvala puno


Lol No Problem !


----------



## Proctous

Just finished installing New Blocks on my MB and GPU's inside my 800D












Things to point out. I wanted to use the EK-FC Terminal block to connect the two EK 970 blocks, BUT the output barb on the terminal blocks the PCI-E plug. Huge let down. So had to use soft tubing between the cards.
Also I want to see about making the loop look better. Everything is being cooled by push/pull through a 60MM thick RX360 Radiator.


----------



## Fuell

Hi, wondering if anyone knows if side panels between 300R and 450D are compatible. Heard they were but can't find any solid info. Want a windowed side panel for my 300R and the 450D panel is cheaper and cleaner looking without fan holes.

Edit> Guess I didn't need to post, did not expect Corsair support to be so fast. So if any1 else is wondering, yes, the 450D and 300R side panels are compatible. Wish Companies would just list this info in the product page, they offer more choices than they tell us, seems silly to hide it.


----------



## Kamikaze-X

hi guys, I've recently started a mod on my 650D which is going well:



except for the part where I dinged the front fascia











any ideas where to source a replacement in the UK? The Corsair site has the fascia listed, but not actually available for sale.

orrrrrr..... even ideas for a mod that I could do to mitigate it? My thoughts so far are to skin the front with thin aluminium covered in a white vinyl (i'm doing a black and white build with an MSI Krait) but i'm not sure that will look too good.


----------



## AceIsme

Could someone please tell me where I can find the "lot code" for Obsidian 450D? I need to get the front panel replaced under warranty and I am asked to provide the LOT CODE.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceIsme*
> 
> Could someone please tell me where I can find the "lot code" for Obsidian 450D? I need to get the front panel replaced under warranty and I am asked to provide the LOT CODE.


Check the back of the case there should be a sticker


----------



## Qiko

Hi,

Trying to get the dimensions for just a Top Dust Panel for a 900D.



Anyone knows?

Thanks


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qiko*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Trying to get the dimensions for just a Top Dust Panel for a 900D.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone knows?
> 
> Thanks


22 3/32 x 9 1/2 inches According to my tape measure.


----------



## Proctous

Finally Completed the build.
Parts for this build is
Motherboard: Asus Maximas VIII Hero
CPU: i7-6700k
RAM: G.SKILL DDR4 3200mhz 32GB
GPU: EVGA 970's
PSU: Corsair AX1200i
Cooling: EK CPU Monoblock, EK 970 waterblocks, XSPC RX360 Rad with 6 GT-AP15 fans in push/pull, XSPC Dualbay res/pump
SSD: Corsair GT SSD
Monitor: UltraWide 29" LG (29UM57) I did the triple monitor thing for years, but I think for most games the Ultrawide is just better in my opinion.
Firestrike Score 18288 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7670894
Temps on idle: 26c While Gaming: 44c




Yeah I know I will paint the Computer Desk stand next, it's on my todo list soon.


----------



## RpeeKooz

Hardware
i5 6600k
evga Ftw
2x msi 970
16 gb g skill ram
120gb m2 drive 120 gb ssd and 2 tb hdd
1000w fsp power supply

Watercooling
ek supremacy cpu block
ek monarch ram blocks
bitspower v2 970 gpu blocks
two 480 rads and a 240 rad
10 cooler master 120mm jetflo fans (white led)
1 corsair 140mm fan (white led)
2x ek 250 x3 res
4 x ek pastel white
3 x mayhems non stain blue dye
mayhems blitz
aqua computer aquaero 6xt
aqua computer flow meter
primochill arcylic tube(petg is ****)
primochill ghost fittings(black)
bitspower and ek 90 degree rotary fittings and extenders
bitspower valve x2
and various other fittings...
just need to tidy up the cables and im finished
here is the finished product
http://s1174.photobucket.com/user/RpKz/media/20160206_190430_zps0uucg01k.jpg.html


----------



## juicybasket

Hello,

I want to get a new case to upgrade the current system and I've been looking around to believe this is one of the best options I came up with so far...

Still going through the thread, for ideas and inspiration from all those great builds.

Anyway, this computer will be my main computer and will host graphic design and rendering software and a custom water cooling loop.

The current system is as follows:

CPU: i5-6600K 3.5GHz
GPU: Asus Strix-GTX970
Mobo: Asus Z170 pro Gamming
RAM: 8 GB
PSU: Corsair RM650
Cooler: Hyper 212 EVO

I will upgrade everything except the CPU and GPU, as for now.

Will the 800D give me enough space for cable management "in the background" and to work in my first water cooling ( w/ 240mm RAD ) or should i go for the 900D as WC space is concerned?

What about the quality of construction materials?

Thanks.


----------



## BrjSan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juicybasket*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I want to get a new case to upgrade the current system and I've been looking around to believe this is one of the best options I came up with so far...
> 
> Still going through the thread, for ideas and inspiration from all those great builds.
> 
> Anyway, this computer will be my main computer and will host graphic design and rendering software and a custom water cooling loop.
> 
> The current system is as follows:
> 
> CPU: i5-6600K 3.5GHz
> GPU: Asus Strix-GTX970
> Mobo: Asus Z170 pro Gamming
> RAM: 8 GB
> PSU: Corsair RM650
> Cooler: Hyper 212 EVO
> 
> I will upgrade everything except the CPU and GPU, as for now.
> 
> Will the 800D give me enough space for cable management "in the background" and to work in my first water cooling ( w/ 240mm RAD ) or should i go for the 900D as WC space is concerned?
> 
> What about the quality of construction materials?
> 
> Thanks.


Both are great options for water cooling, cable management and of great quality.

But, regardless of price and looks (depends on your preference), the 900D is huge, check the dimensions and the place where you want to fit the case. IT IS BIGGG.

peace.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RpeeKooz*
> 
> Hardware
> ... here is the finished product
> http://s1174.photobucket.com/user/RpKz/media/20160206_190430_zps0uucg01k.jpg.html


Nice and clean. Looks great! Congratulations bro


----------



## juicybasket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrjSan*
> 
> Both are great options for water cooling, cable management and of great quality.
> 
> But, regardless of price and looks (depends on your preference), the 900D is huge, check the dimensions and the place where you want to fit the case. IT IS BIGGG.
> 
> peace.


Haven't seen the 900D in person yet. Remember to see a 800D build in a store, a while back, but didn't pay much atention to it...

The space is not a problem, it will sit in the desk, although I wouldn't like a case much bigger than the monitor (25").

Anyhow, I think the 800D is a great choice for what I want and I'll probably get or order one, if they haven't it in stock, still today or tomorrow!


----------



## BrjSan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juicybasket*
> 
> Haven't seen the 900D in person yet. Remember to see a 800D build in a store, a while back, but didn't pay much atention to it...
> 
> The space is not a problem, it will sit in the desk, although I wouldn't like a case much bigger than the monitor (25").
> 
> Anyhow, I think the 800D is a great choice for what I want and I'll probably get or order one, if they haven't it in stock, still today or tomorrow!


Good luck and looking to see your final build here.

peace


----------



## juicybasket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrjSan*
> 
> Good luck and looking to see your final build here.
> 
> peace


Thanks! Just came from the store. Ordered a 800D that i'll pick up this Friday... can´t wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## adriankiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snorex1*
> 
> Nice build! Was wondering if you can get a better picture of the fluid your using. I am trying to get that gigabyte orange from my Mayhem Pastel but can never seem to get the right orange to match the gigabyte theme. Yours seem alot more orange than what I have. Was wondering if you just bought Mayhem's premixed pastel or what did you use and if you can get a picture of the fluid with better lighting. Thanks!


THX
here I use 2x 250ML concentrate mahyems +750ML H2O Mayhems + 10 Drops red (it does not look like I would have wante)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




looks RAL 2005 / #FF2301 / Luminous orange (concentrate 250ML or 'OLD' Mayhems Orange Pastel NEW)
http://www.ralcolor.com/



+/- next week i get the 5L fluid from Mayhems 'who looks like this' ...we will see how this look...
of available fluids in the shop
only concentrate (very expensive) or ready fluid Mayhems pastel orange + drops orange (Orange/red/yellow) 'playing the lottery'









sorry for my English


----------



## juicybasket

So, I went to pick my obsidian today and unboxed it a couple minuts ago. I am missing the rubber groomets to cover the holes where the cables pass through.

Am I missing something? I've checked the box with the cables, screws, zipp ties... but it seems my case arrived without them...







The 800D case is supposed to be delivered with it...

The store is already closed, but I'll give them a call tomorrow to hopefully get the missing items...


----------



## BrjSan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juicybasket*
> 
> So, I went to pick my obsidian today and unboxed it a couple minuts ago. I am missing the rubber groomets to cover the holes where the cables pass through.
> 
> Am I missing something? I've checked the box with the cables, screws, zipp ties... but it seems my case arrived without them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 800D case is supposed to be delivered with it...
> 
> The store is already closed, but I'll give them a call tomorrow to hopefully get the missing items...


Congrats for the new case.

U gota double check, usually all what u need comes in a small box onside the case itself and not in side the big carton box, open the case and have a look.

If cant find anything then u gota go back to the store.

Peace


----------



## Wrecker66

hi guys...

does any of you know or have 800D drawings in cad or something similar?


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juicybasket*
> 
> So, I went to pick my obsidian today and unboxed it a couple minuts ago. I am missing the rubber groomets to cover the holes where the cables pass through.
> 
> Am I missing something? I've checked the box with the cables, screws, zipp ties... but it seems my case arrived without them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 800D case is supposed to be delivered with it...
> 
> The store is already closed, but I'll give them a call tomorrow to hopefully get the missing items...


Those should be in the area where the box of supplies were IIRC. It seems like they weren't pre-installed with mine but it has been a LONG time since I bought my 800D.


----------



## juicybasket

The rubbers haven't arrived with my unit!!!!!
















I contacted them on Saturday and they have mentioned not to have any grommets to replace the missing ones. However, I can get another case, but I'll have to wait since we can only get a 800D if we order it before hand.

Love the case, but really need to get the system up and running asap. Corsair is my first go to brand, but perhaps i'll have to get some other case they may have in stock (very limited offer in this price range though...).

They told me Corsair must have forgot them while packaging... it seem very unlikely to me, but I'm very sad and disapointed.....


----------



## slatanic

Hello everyone









Got a Obsidian 250D a few days ago. Im so in love with this case.








Got the case... but no hardware... lol

Was considering some Broadwell-E cpu since they're just around the corner. But there are no mITX boards except one from Asrock. I dont want to go with Asrock (sorry).

There will be some new X99 boards. I sure do hope there's a mITX.
But probably end up with a skylake config anyway. ^^

Edit:
Picture of case with a 240 Rad from EK and 120mm SP Fans.
It's not much but its something


----------



## Bdonedge

Any chance of a new Obsidian mid tower being released in the near future?


----------



## RedBeaver

Ooh did they merged all the official corsair case threads? I can't seem to find the 250D club thread anymore









Anyway, I got a 250D and after a few months of Antec Kuhler (leaked) and Swiftech H220 (faulty pump, super noisy, etc.) , and finally got back to stock, I now have a Corsair H110i GTX on the way! Hopefully it'll be a better experience AIO!

It should fit.... right?









It's on sale ($120 CAD with MIR) and i know the H110 (non GTX) fits, and GTX should be thinner rad.... so we'll see.

edit: HAHA! It DOES NOT! Looks like 250D officially supports up to 240 rad on the side. Awesome. Looks like there's some modding to do this weekend.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slatanic*
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a Obsidian 250D a few days ago. Im so in love with this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the case... but no hardware... lol


Glad to see that you like it







I'd just go with a mITX skylake build
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Any chance of a new Obsidian mid tower being released in the near future?


We have something in the works at the moment, specifically for the Obsidian line. I just don't know exactly when it'll be available


----------



## Oupavoc

Sorry everyone, I do not know why I can't edit the original post to add new members to the list. I PM'd a moderator about this. Thanks


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Glad to see that you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd just go with a mITX skylake build
> We have something in the works at the moment, specifically for the Obsidian line. I just don't know exactly when it'll be available


Do you guys typically release things in certain quarters of the year or is it all just willy nilly "when we feel like it" type scenario?


----------



## slatanic

Decided to go with Skylake.













Some specs:

Intel Core i7 6700K
Asus Z170I Pro Gaming mITX Board
2 x G.Skill Trident Z 3000 16GB Ram

And some Watercooling Stuff from EK. 








The Revo D5 pump is HUGE!!







Had to ditch the front fan.

Now Im just waiting for the EK connectors and the PSU from Corsair.
(Already did a post test.)

For the GPU I will use one of my 970s till a new Titan arrivves.


----------



## zordrack

Hi,

Has someone ever modded the 900d for installing a gpu vertically so that it face the window instead of having it facing downward.

I'll need a pci-e cable but I'm still wondering how to physically install the card inside the case


----------



## hebrewbacon

I just upgraded from my aging 2500k to a 6700k which meant new mobo (Asus Hero Alpha), ram and new watercooling components. Hoping to get everything by this weekend.


----------



## BLOWNCO

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RpeeKooz*
> 
> Hardware
> i5 6600k
> evga Ftw
> 2x msi 970
> 16 gb g skill ram
> 120gb m2 drive 120 gb ssd and 2 tb hdd
> 1000w fsp power supply
> 
> Watercooling
> ek supremacy cpu block
> ek monarch ram blocks
> bitspower v2 970 gpu blocks
> two 480 rads and a 240 rad
> 10 cooler master 120mm jetflo fans (white led)
> 1 corsair 140mm fan (white led)
> 2x ek 250 x3 res
> 4 x ek pastel white
> 3 x mayhems non stain blue dye
> mayhems blitz
> aqua computer aquaero 6xt
> aqua computer flow meter
> primochill arcylic tube(petg is ****)
> primochill ghost fittings(black)
> bitspower and ek 90 degree rotary fittings and extenders
> bitspower valve x2
> and various other fittings...
> just need to tidy up the cables and im finished
> here is the finished product
> http://s1174.photobucket.com/user/RpKz/media/20160206_190430_zps0uucg01k.jpg.html






are those cold zero plates you have there? looks really clean.


----------



## RpeeKooz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLOWNCO*
> 
> 
> are those cold zero plates you have there? looks really clean.


yeh they are all cold zero plates..mid plate,motherboard plate and hdd cage plate


----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RpeeKooz*
> 
> yeh they are all cold zero plates..mid plate,motherboard plate and hdd cage plate


yea your build looks awesome!


----------



## Kamikaze-X

My current WIP on my 650D, never done a mod as extensive as this and have even made my own bending jig to bend the plate aluminium


----------



## slatanic

My custom loop so far. Not too bad for my first acrylic loop.


----------



## RpeeKooz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLOWNCO*
> 
> yea your build looks awesome!


thanks mate took me long enough to complete it


----------



## Alexium

Will 750D fit a 360x60 mm rad + 25 mm thick fans at the top?


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexium*
> 
> Will 750D fit a 360x60 mm rad + 25 mm thick fans at the top?


I have a 60mm reservoir in the top and there is plenty of place still, but it depends on your motherboard.


----------



## Alexium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> I have a 60mm reservoir in the top and there is plenty of place still, but it depends on your motherboard.


Thanks. Looks like it should be possible, but it's a tight fit between the rad and the MB power connector.
P. S. I see you took the easy way out and mounted the rad outside







That's always an option and that's how I have it right now, but I wanted a nice tidy build 100% confined within the case. The reason I'm asking is I have an OK (but not cheap) offer of a used 750D in a good condition, and it's the choice between that or a brand new Fractal Design Define XL R2.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexium*
> 
> Thanks. Looks like it should be possible, but it's a tight fit between the rad and the MB power connector.
> P. S. I see you took the easy way out and mounted the rad outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's always an option and that's how I have it right now, but I wanted a nice tidy build 100% confined within the case. The reason I'm asking is I have an OK (but not cheap) offer of a used 750D in a good condition, and it's the choice between that or a brand new Fractal Design Define XL R2.


Yeah, external rad is the easy route for "small case" and water cooling.
But I'm changing to an Phanteks Enthoo Primo, as its not that much bigger and it can fit 2x 480mm without much problem. One of them can even be a 80mm thick monster with push-pull.

Speaking of Phanteks, there Enthoo PRO M is in the same price range and can fit a 360mm in front, if it dont fit in the top. You just need to be a bit creative if you need storage, beyond the 3 ssd spots.


----------



## Alexium

On that note, I believe 750D can fit a thick 360 mm (if not 420) in the front, since it's apparently possible to remove the 5.25 bay. I can't find it now but I've seen one pic of a 750D with 360 in the top, 360 in the front and 240 or 280 in the bottom.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexium*
> 
> On that note, I believe 750D can fit a thick 360 mm (if not 420) in the front, since it's apparently possible to remove the 5.25 bay. I can't find it now but I've seen one pic of a 750D with 360 in the top, 360 in the front and 240 or 280 in the bottom.


The difference is that Phanteks uses screws, while Corsair uses ribbons. So if you mod the 750D, so is it very hard to make it original again.


----------



## Alexium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> The difference is that Phanteks uses screws, while Corsair uses ribbons. So if you mod the 750D, so is it very hard to make it original again.


Are you saying that once you unmount the 5.25 bay you cannot easily mount it back?


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexium*
> 
> Are you saying that once you unmount the 5.25 bay you cannot easily mount it back?


Nope, as you most likely have to cut it out, unless you find the right ribbons.


----------



## Alexium

Ouch. Thanks for the heads-up. I hope my Thermochill PA120.3 will fit up top - if I do manage to secure that deal on 750D.


----------



## KeithHawke

Hi Hi

I'll ask a certainly very silly question but I must admit that my curiosity grew when my question.

The windowed side door of the Corsair 350d is she going on the 250d to replace the one that above case?

Sorry for my poor English


----------



## Slam-It

My vote goes to a definite "no". Your assumption (if I understood this correctly) would mean that the width of the 250D is the same as the height of the 350D and that is not the case. Practically speaking the height of the 350D is a mATX board + PSU + a few mm. The width of the 250D is just a mITX board + a few mm.

Hope I helped


----------



## KeithHawke

I suspected it but now I admit I was curious. Anyway will really have that I decide between the 250d and the Evolv ITX.

The 250d I want to put a window on top but I have to look how to do especially compared to other panels


----------



## Kamikaze-X

Quick phone pic of my finished 650d build







really happy with this! Will get the dslr out at the weekend and take proper pics


----------



## saintruski

Does anyone own the 900D and have their case seem like it warped, specifically the motherboard tray? I love this case to death I can't figure out what happened I was about to drop a new build in it taking it out of storage.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saintruski*
> 
> Does anyone own the 900D and have their case seem like it warped, specifically the motherboard tray? I love this case to death I can't figure out what happened I was about to drop a new build in it taking it out of storage.


Not yet, but it can be warped with a little force.


----------



## MouSe-Gr

my 800D air


----------



## saintruski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Not yet, but it can be warped with a little force.


So I tried it out, I don't think I can't mount my motherboard without damaging it. Not under warranty, well it is but I'm missing so many parts and my girlfriend just broke the plastic window... Is there anyway to reinforce the entire motherboard tray straight like has anyone ever fixed this problem been?


----------



## thevirusone

inside of my case
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saintruski*
> 
> Does anyone own the 900D and have their case seem like it warped, specifically the motherboard tray? I love this case to death I can't figure out what happened I was about to drop a new build in it taking it out of storage.


have mine whit a mod coldzero

http://www.coldzero.eu/208-corsair-900d

 photo of mine



temporary build waiting tu buy some more part


----------



## adriankiller

For now looks like tthis (but soon 'add small changes' )



I will changed soon (pastel orange for white pastel and frame orange in fan for white) +exchange extensions cables

for this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







new power cable PSU



add backplate for sound card (+cover for rear A/IO)





This backplate in sound cars is only for now (In the future I will be changing for 'coldzero'

http://www.coldzero.eu/asus-strix-soar-raid/2671-asus-strix-color-1.html



New power botton





( 'ORG' form case is broken)

+ small changes in 'WC'



My cover in case/backplate GPU/backplate sound cards 'there are form http://elabmods.com/modding.html
I recommend this 'shop'

(sorry for my English







)
see you soon


----------



## squidman

Nice! Pedestal anyone?

Curious, has anyone modded a pedestal yet for this case? Running out of space, and want to eventually put in some real watercooling for graphics cards..just have 2xh80i for my xeons at the moment. Very likely the 'cough' 5 ssds and 13hdds are taking up a bit too much space! Would swap it out for the thermaltake wp200 (caselabs is just too expensive for me) but those are nearly impossible to find in scandinavia.

Need space for a couple of rads and more hdd cages (say another 8-10 hdd's). The thermaltake p100 pedestal is one option, but a bit too big...the 900d would fall through. Any ideas? Or do i need to get out woodworking tools and jigsaw (which I suck at). No metal fabricating skills, so modding an ikea thing isn't really option if that existed.


----------



## Deceptolon

Hey guys, here's something that has been waiting for almost two years to get posted. My baby 350D stuffed with a H110, Asus Gryphon and a delidded 4670K.
I guess it will feel just fine among all your beast rigs









Also, do you think a swap to S340 would be an upgrade?
Considering donating this case to my GF's build


----------



## 1Scotty1

Hello, everyone. Received my 750D and started building in it a few days ago and I have come to a halt, because I can't figure out which screws to use, if I want to mount a 360 radiator to the top of the case? None of the screws, that came with the case fit







so any help would be appreciated







thanks


----------



## thevirusone

You need to use the screws that comes whit the radiator


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thevirusone*
> 
> You need to use the screws that comes whit the radiator


Well, now I feel really dumb... thank you


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Does anyone have a drawing/template for the 900D's window? Size, hole spacing, etc, etc..


----------



## wreckcluse

Just moved to a 450d from the much larger 800d. Fitting the thermaltake 360 aio was a tight fit but it worked out pretty well.


----------



## smartdroid

My aircooled 900D


----------



## Chaoz

FInally some what finished my build in a 450D.



I plan to switch to an EKWB full custom hard tube loop, when everything I ordered is in stock. Got a couple of X-splitters and some hard tubes on backorder because the store where I bought my parts only started recently selling EKWB stuff and didn't have everything in stock.


----------



## aaronstransam

Just test fit the new blank lower door for my 900d.
Now just a few adjustments and Figure out what vent design to cut in it.
I'm thinking about four, 4 1/2" holes that line up the the fans, or......any ideas?


----------



## c0d3man

Hey guys, not sure if this has been answered yet, but I was wondering how you guys are mounting your reservoirs in the 900D? Below is a picture of how I have mine currently. It's screwed into the side of the HDD bay. I'm getting ready to take out the HDD bay and the DVD drive/drive bay (Switching to NVME SSD, and DVD's are pretty irrelevant nowadays). Is there something I can buy to make it easier, or are you guys modding to make it work? I'm also probably going to mount a 480 in the left bottom door at some point, so I may end up combining the res and pump into one unit. See below:


----------



## IchiRuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0d3man*
> 
> Hey guys, not sure if this has been answered yet, but I was wondering how you guys are mounting your reservoirs in the 900D? Below is a picture of how I have mine currently. It's screwed into the side of the HDD bay. I'm getting ready to take out the HDD bay and the DVD drive/drive bay (Switching to NVME SSD, and DVD's are pretty irrelevant nowadays). Is there something I can buy to make it easier, or are you guys modding to make it work? I'm also probably going to mount a 480 in the left bottom door at some point, so I may end up combining the res and pump into one unit.


I would also like to know this. I have a 750D but I have the res mounted exactly like you (on the HDD bay) and I would like some alternatives. My layout:


----------



## Chaoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IchiRuki*
> 
> I would also like to know this. I have a 750D but I have the res mounted exactly like you (on the HDD bay) and I would like some alternatives. My layout:


I bought a couple of the Ethereal Single V2's to mount the reservoir on a radiator with the provided mounts.
Comes standard with 120mm mount but you can buy seperate 140mm mounts, that's what I did just in case I wanted to swap over the radiators.

http://www.e22.biz/product-category/case-mods/scresmount/

Haven't tried it yet, as my project is put on hold, but they're really great quality and very sturdy.


----------



## c0d3man

I know it's a long shot, but... Do any of you 900D owners have an extra 5.25" bay insert laying around? I took my DVD drive out and I seem to have misplaced the insert. I'll pay you for it, of course. Thank you!


----------



## aaronstransam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0d3man*
> 
> I know it's a long shot, but... Do any of you 900D owners have an extra 5.25" bay insert laying around? I took my DVD drive out and I seem to have misplaced the insert. I'll pay you for it, of course. Thank you!


Just buy it on corsairs website http://www.corsair.com/en-us/900d-odd-drive-bay-cover. They deliver fast


----------



## syntaxhighlight

Hey Guys,

i'm a owner of the beautiful 900D Case and are trying to mod it. I also need a custom Midplate and MB-Tray Cover. Is there someone with the right measurments of the MB.Tray cover? Maybe did some one here already a part?

Sorry for that bad english.

best regards


----------



## adriankiller

My new case

800D vs 900D


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriankiller*
> 
> My new case
> 
> 800D vs 900D


Nice, is that an acrylic sheet used for your midplate? Love the contrast or subtle use of orange. I am about to go play doctor with my evolv tg/900d/750d. 3 cases 2 computers and I don't have a clue on what to do.


----------



## adriankiller

@up thx bro

in the middle case they are part from coldzero

mobotray - http://www.coldzero.eu/motherboard-tray-covers/1871-900d-motherboard-tray-cover-midplate-atx-rev2.html

midplate short - http://www.coldzero.eu/midplates/1504-900d-midplate-short-rev-3.html

backplate rear + fan - http://www.coldzero.eu/backplates/1773-900d-backplate.html

more pic in my facebook (if someone wants) https://www.facebook.com/adriankiller86/media_set?set=a.1374877219195375.1073741853.100000193303256&type=3


----------



## XCalinX

Hey guys
I believe the last time I posted here I was still on the FX 8350/980Ti build. It's i7 6700k/1080 now and soon 2 1080s.



Partlist: http://pcpartpicker.com/list/4WPgPs


----------



## giltyler

Question

I have just got a 750d and added the high air flow front grill and looking to put my Hardware Labs 280 x 54 rad up front.
I am using 4 140SP fans and it looks like if I retain the front fan location there will be ridges that will keep the front fans from being flush
Does this create any problems?

The 2nd rad is a 240 slim Alpha Cool that will be in a push pull in the roof and I have not decided if it will be intake or exhaust so any feedback will be welcome

Thanks


----------



## DrC

I finally jumped on board with the 900D. It's pretty awesome so far. I love that I can put so many fans in it. I feel like there should be a way to include fans that you can direct vertically but there isn't a cover between the main compartment and the psu compartment. Or is there something?


----------



## aaronstransam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrC*
> 
> I finally jumped on board with the 900D. It's pretty awesome so far. I love that I can put so many fans in it. I feel like there should be a way to include fans that you can direct vertically but there isn't a cover between the main compartment and the psu compartment. Or is there something?


Coldzero.com makes midplates and light boxes for the 900d, or you can make your own like i did


----------



## DrC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronstransam*
> 
> Coldzero.com makes midplates and light boxes for the 900d, or you can make your own like i did


I wish I knew how to make them







But I see you're in Tacoma. I grew up out there.


----------



## aaronstransam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrC*
> 
> I wish I knew how to make them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I see you're in Tacoma. I grew up out there.


Browns point baby.
Midplates are easy. I think there is a how to on here somewhere. Cant remember. If i find it i will link it. Just search 900d midplate. Youll find it


----------



## DrC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronstransam*
> 
> Browns point baby.
> Midplates are easy. I think there is a how to on here somewhere. Cant remember. If i find it i will link it. Just search 900d midplate. Youll find it


It's turning out to be a bigger task to get one than I thought it would be.


----------



## aaronstransam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrC*
> 
> It's turning out to be a bigger task to get one than I thought it would be.


Just order from coldzero. Shouldnt take to long to come in.


----------



## DrC

I was just looking at them and they look nice, but they're not exactly what I"m looking for. There's no grill to attach fans to.


----------



## aaronstransam

You want fans on your mid plate? Are you woried about flow.


----------



## DrC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronstransam*
> 
> You want fans on your mid plate? Are you woried about flow.


No not worried. Just want more. Moooooorrre


----------



## aaronstransam

You could always make one yourself out of perforated aluminum or something or buy one and mod it


----------



## DrC

Yeah that's what I'm looking at doing now. I was hoping to see if anyone else has had luck with it before I started experimenting since I'm not that handy. Right now I only have 15 fans in it, so clearly it needs more.


----------



## aaronstransam

I jave more than enough flow with 4 120s out the top and 3 120s in (2 front, 1 back).
Basement does its own thing with 4 fans in. I dont want the heat from the lowwer rad to get into the main part of the case


----------



## aaronstransam

Air or water?


----------



## DrC

Air.


----------



## nisco

at Coldzero you can order a custom one in plexi
send a messege to Ricardo


----------



## nisco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrC*
> 
> I was just looking at them and they look nice, but they're not exactly what I"m looking for. There's no grill to attach fans to.


at Coldzero you can order a custom one in plexi
send a messege to Ricardo


----------



## 98uk

Anyone know where I might source a 5.25" front panel for a Corsair 800d?

I lost/broke the one where my old dvd drive was and now i just want to cover it.

You can't seemingly buy one, nor are they on ebay.

Where the hell do i get one??


----------



## Chaoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Anyone know where I might source a 5.25" front panel for a Corsair 800d?
> 
> I lost/broke the one where my old dvd drive was and now i just want to cover it.
> 
> You can't seemingly buy one, nor are they on ebay.
> 
> Where the hell do i get one??


Corsair site itself has them:

http://www.corsair.com/en/obsidian-series-800d-5-25-inch-drive-bay-cover


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoz*
> 
> Corsair site itself has them:
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en/obsidian-series-800d-5-25-inch-drive-bay-cover


Yeah, just found it on the German site too.

Initially the "in stock" thing wouldn't load, so it only showed other retailers, who obviously didn't have it in stock.


----------



## DrC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nisco*
> 
> at Coldzero you can order a custom one in plexi
> send a messege to Ricardo


Much appreciated. Already got a reply and will be getting one custom made.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Anyone know where I might source a 5.25" front panel for a Corsair 800d?
> 
> I lost/broke the one where my old dvd drive was and now i just want to cover it.
> 
> You can't seemingly buy one, nor are they on ebay.
> 
> Where the hell do i get one??


You don't unless you can find it used. They don't sell them anymore.


----------



## Chaoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrC*
> 
> You don't unless you can find it used. They don't sell them anymore.


Lies. Corsair has them in stock on their site. I gave him a link a few posts ago, which said In stock -> Add to cart.


----------



## DrC

You're in luck then. They weren't in stock just a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrC*
> 
> You're in luck then. They weren't in stock just a couple of weeks ago.


Yeah, i think between looking for them and the guy posting here, they came back in stock!


----------



## alan1476

They have them in Belgium and other countrys but they will not send them to the USA for any price.


----------



## felix

How can anyone that his country is not in the list of the webshop,buy any part?

Local retailers in Greece say that Corsair does not send them parts,only products.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> How can anyone that his country is not in the list of the webshop,buy any part?
> 
> Local retailers in Greece say that Corsair does not send them parts,only products.


As I understand it, you cannot. When they had none in stock, Corsair's site said "look for retailers" and there were none selling parts.

Your best bet would be to try and order from Corsair abroad.


----------



## felix

So, i may try to ask some friend in the UK to buy one and send it to me...


----------



## alan1476

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> So, i may try to ask some friend in the UK to buy one and send it to me...


If you look in the dropdown box of the Countrys that have them, the UK is not included. Here is the list of available countries. They will not send to the Usa CLICK ON THE PHOTO TO MAKE IT LARGER.


----------



## felix

I think that each website (there are US/UK/Germany etc.) has its own options for delivery countries. The UK based webshop has only UK delivery option :


----------



## alan1476

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> So, i may try to ask some friend in the UK to buy one and send it to me...


If you look in the dropdown box of the Countrys that have them, the UK is not included.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> I think that each website (there are US/UK/Germany etc.) has its own options for delivery countries. The UK based webshop has only UK delivery option :


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> I think that each website (there are US/UK/Germany etc.) has its own options for delivery countries. The UK based webshop has only UK delivery option :


Please show me the one of the UK having the 800D Bay covers in stock


----------



## felix

If you mean the individual 5.25" bay coves for the 800D these are the ones you need :

http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/obsidian-series-800d-5-25-inch-drive-bay-cover

Rest of the parts are here :

http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/parts-and-accessories/case-parts-and-accessories?accseries=Obsidian|&accmodel=800D|

You can select your country of interest from the drop down menu "Select your Country" placed down left on the Black strip with yellow letters of the webshop


----------



## alan1476

Every country has them but the USA and they wont ship them here. Its so aggrvating. Plus they will not ship them here.


----------



## IchiRuki

Yeah, speaking of that... I wanted some stuff from Corsair, too, but not a single one of their shops ships to Slovakia







and there is not a single retailer here for the stuff I want (T-shirt, Mug, Lanyard etc.)


----------



## oliviergregoire

Hi,

Does anyone know if an H110i *V2* can fit on top of a 550D case?

I have an Asus p8z77-v pro motherboard.

Thanx in advance for your answers.


----------



## Chaoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oliviergregoire*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know if an H110i *V2* can fit on top of a 550D case?
> 
> I have an Asus p8z77-v pro motherboard.
> 
> Thanx in advance for your answers.


It fits in a 450D. So it probably would fit in a 550D.


----------



## Oupavoc

Ok sorry guys, just got back privilege to edit again. Something weird was happening. Updated the list from the pm's I got. If you're not on the list pm me.


----------



## owikhan

Recently i buy few water cooling stuff can any one help me to install in my CORSAIR OBSIDIAN 750D HIGH AIRFLOW EDITION case

1.Phobya Reservoir 250ml,
2.hearkiller iv pro archylic cpu block limited edition
3.alphacool copper radiator x45 360,
4.aquastream xt USB standard edition pump

fitting tubing colent etc

where i set Pump and Reservior in my case


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owikhan*
> 
> Recently i buy few water cooling stuff can any one help me to install in my CORSAIR OBSIDIAN 750D HIGH AIRFLOW EDITION case
> 
> 1.Phobya Reservoir 250ml,
> 2.hearkiller iv pro archylic cpu block limited edition
> 3.alphacool copper radiator x45 360,
> 4.aquastream xt USB standard edition pump
> 
> fitting tubing colent etc
> 
> where i set Pump and Reservior in my case


some pics would be great of the pump/res, here's my old setup


----------



## owikhan

@springs113

wow thx much appreciated

can u or some one post more?


----------



## adriankiller

new loop



Spec :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- i7 6700K 4.8Ghz
- GiGabyte z170x SOC Force
- EvGa GTX 980TI
- Corsair 900D
- Avexir Platinium DDR4 4x4GB 2133MHZ
- BeQuiet p8 1000W
- 2x Plextor M6e BE 128GB / Segate 1TB
- AsUs StriX SoaR
- EdiFier 980T
- LG 34UM58



more photo


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owikhan*
> 
> @springs113
> 
> wow thx much appreciated
> 
> can u or some one post more?


----------



## owikhan

So finally build my setup thanks for help


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Last build in the 250D. Not bad for a small case.

Used positive pressure from the Front fan and the Fan attached to the AIO to remove heat from the rear. Worked like a charm.








TCO


----------



## IchiRuki

Added PSU shroud, now to get 14slot cable combs for the GPU cables and I can say, it turned out pretty good


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IchiRuki*
> 
> Added PSU shroud, now to get 14slot cable combs for the GPU cables and I can say, it turned out pretty good


That looks pretty cool. What material did you use?


----------



## IchiRuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> That looks pretty cool. What material did you use?


It was custom made, ordered at www.coldzero.eu and I believe it is 5mm thick acrylic. Normally they do it from black acrylic, but I requested matte white, I think it looks much better


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

For those interested in making your own 900D plates, here are my measurements


----------



## BrjSan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> For those interested in making your own 900D plates, here are my measurements


REP+

Thanks, is it possible to provide measurements *from outer edges to the openings and screw holes* for the MOBO plate, really would appreciate it.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrjSan*
> 
> REP+
> 
> Thanks, is it possible to provide measurements *from outer edges to the openings and screw holes* for the MOBO plate, really would appreciate it.


Yeah, I'll get the measurements and edit the post. I'll do it tomorrow .


----------



## limpid

This thread has reshaped my vision for my next watercooling build. You people are amazing!

I apologize if I am out of order requesting such a thing here but figure lots of 800D users/owners would look here. I have been searching high and low for two items for my 800D but coming up short. CC800D-SATA6KIT and CC800D-USB3KIT.

If anyone has access to these two items please let me know. I dug out my 800D from storage a few weeks back, cleaned her all up, designed my next build.... but am stuck at this bottleneck.

Looking forward to posting my journey here. Keep up the good work, everyone! What a beautiful place this is!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrjSan*
> 
> REP+
> 
> Thanks, is it possible to provide measurements *from outer edges to the openings and screw holes* for the MOBO plate, really would appreciate it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yeah, I'll get the measurements and edit the post. I'll do it tomorrow .


----------



## BrjSan

Thanks again , , ,


----------



## djfunz

Add me to the list of 800D owners that needs a replacement drive bay cover. Will pay for a used one.


----------



## Coil

--Hi,

can someone tell me if the 900D has the new logo (with different sails on it), or the old one like the 800D.

Regards!


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coil*
> 
> --Hi,
> 
> can someone tell me if the 900D has the new logo (with different sails on it), or the old one like the 800D.
> 
> Regards!


Mine has the old logo.


----------



## Jurbeli

My Ryzen build in Corsair 450D:
Old Intel waterblock ✓
Universal GPU block ✓

PSU had a faulty fan controller so I turned the fan upside down and connected it to motherboard. It blows some air to GTX 1070 and VRMs actually stay under 80C even overclocked.



Spoiler: Pics


----------



## bintang1180

One of the results my build using the old Corsair 900D case, they call this double everything, but I call it the MUBA project
Here are the specs :

★ ROG Rampage V edition 10
★ Intel i7 6850K
★ Tridentz 8gb x DDR4
★ EVGA 1080 FTW SLI
★ Samsung 950 PRO M.2 512gb pcie 3.0x4
★ Corsair 900D
★ Corsair AX1200i
★ Corsair PRO 140 white LED
Watercooling specs:
★ Aquacomputer
★ Singularity
★ Bitspower
★ EKWB
★ Meyhems Aurora Silver

Loop Plan


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Motherboard And Processor


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Just Arrived


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Replaced EKWB GPU blocks


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Test Fitt


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







LED Custom Motherbooard ,CPU and GPU Blocks


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Custom Sleeved Cables


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Prepare To implement the loop Plan


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Result


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Meyhems Concentrate


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Final Result


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












thanks


----------



## BrjSan

Awesome job









definitely would like to see different coolant color in this beauty

Any build LOG ??


----------



## Hello Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bintang1180*
> 
> One of the results my build using the old Corsair 900D case, they call this double everything, but I call it the MUBA project
> Here are the specs :
> 
> ★ ROG Rampage V edition 10
> ★ Intel i7 6850K
> ★ Tridentz 8gb x DDR4
> ★ EVGA 1080 FTW SLI
> ★ Samsung 950 PRO M.2 512gb pcie 3.0x4
> ★ Corsair 900D
> ★ Corsair AX1200i
> ★ Corsair PRO 140 white LED
> Watercooling specs:
> ★ Aquacomputer
> ★ Singularity
> ★ Bitspower
> ★ EKWB
> ★ Meyhems Aurora Silver
> 
> Loop Plan
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard And Processor
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Arrived
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced EKWB GPU blocks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test Fitt
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LED Custom Motherbooard ,CPU and GPU Blocks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Sleeved Cables
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prepare To implement the loop Plan
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Result
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meyhems Concentrate
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final Result
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


All hail my water cooling overlord. I would sell my kidneys for something like this in my 800D.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hello Man*
> 
> All hail my water cooling overlord. I would sell my kidneys for something like this in my 800D.


What's your blood type?


----------



## Hello Man

O+?? Actually I think it might be mayhems pastel. Not sure though.


----------



## vanSCHYNEYDER

*bintang1180*

Could you please send me the measures of the psu cover ?

ps: nice setup !


----------



## dallas1990

Any one know the remaining space for a resivour I'm using a e-atx board and a Zotac 1080ti amp extreme (close to 13 inches long) I'm planning on getting the 900d the resivour says it 3.25" but it has a fancy shroud/sleeve. So I'm guessing it'll be closer to 4"


----------



## syntaxhighlight

@Bintang1180

What kinf of Radiator did u mounted at the buttom? Or have you just putted there 3 fans?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Swapped everything over into my new Obsidian 900D. Love the space this case offers. So much easier to work with, but not to move around









Now just need to order some wiring to hook up the front fans and it'll be done for this stage of upgrades.


----------



## shapin

We really need a new Obsidian line with tempered glass and psu shroud.


----------



## Spectrus77

Hi guys, my simple 350D, now with 1080Ti Strix.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Gorgeous! You posted this over at TPU right? Think is saw it over there.


----------



## Spectrus77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> Gorgeous! You posted this over at TPU right? Think is saw it over there.


Yes, yes, my friend, I have. I'm so happy, this was the best system I've ever had. I need to share my joy with everyone. Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty

You definitely should. It is a work of art


----------



## Chicken Patty

Things left to do:

-Sleeve the SATA wiring from the HDD cage (awaiting more MDPC SATA sleeving)
-New Fans
-Sleeve and cable manage new fans
-re-work the water loop to clean up the tubing a bit. Adding some angled fittings, etc.

I also might go ahead and sleeve the 24pin myself with the MDPC sleeving that I have. I bought the sleeving and the right tools, and now that I'm getting more comfortable sleeving I think I might give it a shot. Something just doesn't convince me about this 24 pin, just doesn't look right to me. Can't get the wires organized/tidy no matter what I do.


----------



## war4peace

Yet another Corsair 900D watercooling build...


----------



## niktak11

What is the PSU clearance in the 900D if all HDD cages are in the bottom chamber?


----------



## Corsair Nick

Roughly 200mm if you have all the slots filled.


----------



## Hello Man

It is done! The refresh of my baby.

I know, no hard line or custom cables yet. It will happen-I am just a poor student/scrub.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hello Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is done! The refresh of my baby.
> 
> I know, no hard line or custom cables yet. It will happen-I am just a poor student/scrub.


budget don't mean anything as long as you're happy with your work. I for one love the look of the build, that team force memory though...eye candy


----------



## Hello Man

I know!! It isn't listed as Ryzen compatible, but it is, and it is way cheaper than the Trident Z RGB, with the same functionality (as long as you have Aura sync, so you are locked to ASUS boards). I think I am liking the pink and blue RGB scheme too


----------



## Beatnutz

Moving over my Threadripper 1950X to the 900D beast. Almost finished with the build. Really looking forward to seeing my new temps!

I'm going to fill the loop and test everything for a couple of days before I make the midplate to separate the bottom compartment from the rest. The excess tube length from the res will be cut down once the plate is in place.

480mm on top, 360mm in front and 420mm (not in the photo) on the bottom side.

I ripped the sound dampening padding from my Be Quiet! Darkbase 900 Pro and used it in the bottom compartment and the top bay. Will also use it on the midplate on the front and also on the back. Currently I'm also struggling with the lower side panel. It refuses to close which feels pretty crap for a new case.

Will make some nicer photos once it has been completed.


----------



## cubox

Quick question.
Is this fine or do anyone think I need to lower the front fan?
Will this hinder the flow in some way?


----------



## Beatnutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubox*
> 
> Quick question.
> Is this fine or do anyone think I need to lower the front fan?
> Will this hinder the flow in some way?


I have no idea what I'm looking at. Try taking a photo that shows a bit more than a close up.


----------



## cubox

It's the lower tube in the closed loop I'm wondering about


----------



## bl4ckdot

Hello,
I would like to know if the EPS cables from the seasonic prime 1000 titanium are long enough for the 900D. They are 650mm long.
Thanks !


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Hello,
> I would like to know if the EPS cables from the seasonic prime 1000 titanium are long enough for the 900D. They are 650mm long.
> Thanks !


Yes that is long enough


----------



## Hello Man

Hey guys!

Here is a little 800D PC porn. Just finished sleeving my PCI-E cables, lookin pretty sexy









Little wire wraps the genius of Ensourced.net

Enjoy!


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hello Man*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Here is a little 800D PC porn. Just finished sleeving my PCI-E cables, lookin pretty sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little wire wraps the genius of Ensourced.net
> 
> Enjoy!


awesome, i just put a 780 hydro copper back into the wife's pc.


----------



## Hello Man

Thats actually a 780 Ti hidden under that block (stealthy no?)


----------



## springs113

Ha ha nice one


----------



## Beatnutz

Here is my new 900D build. Had a lot of fun building in this case but the quality of the different parts really feel subpar. Expected more, but it all worked out fine in the end.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Corsair 900D's owners, I need your help. Do I have the space to swap the 3 120mm front fans by 2 140mm ? http://thermalright.com/product/ty-147a/
These are fixed on 120mm holes, but can someone tell me if there is room ? Much appreciated.


----------



## siffonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Corsair 900D's owners, I need your help. Do I have the space to swap the 3 120mm front fans by 2 140mm ? http://thermalright.com/product/ty-147a/
> These are fixed on 120mm holes, but can someone tell me if there is room ? Much appreciated.


After googling seems like that there is only space for 120mm fans, and i remember correctly when last opened my front panel, 120mm is a tight fit allready


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siffonen*
> 
> After googling seems like that there is only space for 120mm fans, and i remember correctly when last opened my front panel, 120mm is a tight fit allready


I saw that so that made me wonder : http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=119781
I also have trouble to see without mods how did he manages to do that.


----------



## siffonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> I saw that so that made me wonder : http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=119781
> I also have trouble to see without mods how did he manages to do that.


Definetly some mods needs to be done, maybe removing the bracket on the other side


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siffonen*
> 
> Definetly some mods needs to be done, maybe removing the bracket on the other side


Yeah. I'll stick for now with 3x120mm. After all, nothing prevents me to change it in the future.


----------



## JustinThyme

My X299 ASUS RVIE build 900D


----------



## JustinThyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> I saw that so that made me wonder : http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=119781
> I also have trouble to see without mods how did he manages to do that.


Remove the brackets for the 3x120 and you can fit 2x 140 fans no worries, even a 280 rad but not with a 480 in the basement too.


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubox*
> 
> Quick question.
> Is this fine or do anyone think I need to lower the front fan?
> Will this hinder the flow in some way?


On your 250D, why do you have both the front and the side fans in the pictures pushing air out of the case? I have a 250d with an AIO fan blowing in on the front and an AIO GPU in the slot next to it blowing out and it is working fine.


----------



## Zetaeb

Hi can anyone help.

General female here trying to get brownie points with research and general user help. My partner is a gamer... has the 750d.

He's been looking for months at mods ect he has been looking at see pic attached. I've herd u can get it on v1tech. But I can't find it. However I've sourced one locally.

So question is. If I was to buy the side fan panel. That's mid for a 900d. Will it fit in the 750d.


----------



## JustinThyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zetaeb*
> 
> Hi can anyone help.
> 
> General female here trying to get brownie points with research and general user help. My partner is a gamer... has the 750d.
> 
> He's been looking for months at mods ect he has been looking at see pic attached. I've herd u can get it on v1tech. But I can't find it. However I've sourced one locally.
> 
> So question is. If I was to buy the side fan panel. That's mid for a 900d. Will it fit in the 750d.


Pretty kick ass that you would do that for your partner but the two cases are quite different in layout and dimensions. The bottom of the 900D is quite a bit bigger I believe

The 750D dimensions
21.5" x 9.3" x 22.1"

900D
25.6" x 9.9" x 27.2"

What I can offer for comparison is the dimensions of the basement panel for the 900D, just measured mine.

21 1/4" x 51/2"

Thing s the 750D doesn't have that compartment in the bottom and the size difference is pretty substantial

Heres a video that shows the two side by side at the 30 second mark. The 750 is a bot more manageable, the 900D is just plain massive!!!






Heres is the same guy reviewing the 900D


----------



## Gamer_Josh

I have question that maybe one of the awesome forum members here can answer. Will the 750D HDD rails/tray work with the lower drive bay on the 800D? It looks similar, but with a plate connecting the rails, which won't matter as long as the rails fit. If not, are there any other Corsair models (with parts still available) that have rails/tray that will work with the 800D?


----------



## z0ki

My new Z370 Build with a Maximus X Formula is done. Well it was done 4 days ago but i've been too busy playing lol

Here are some photos of it completed. I already had a big build with an old X79 RIVE with a 3930K in my 900D (photos on my profile of that build) it's such a great versatile case i didn't want to get a new one.

Full build log on my newest build with the 900D is linked in my signature.


----------



## DocYoda




----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer_Josh*
> 
> I have question that maybe one of the awesome forum members here can answer. Will the 750D HDD rails/tray work with the lower drive bay on the 800D? It looks similar, but with a plate connecting the rails, which won't matter as long as the rails fit. If not, are there any other Corsair models (with parts still available) that have rails/tray that will work with the 800D?


I spoke to a Corsair customer service rep about compatibility and he wasn't sure, but recommended I request a single tray through a support ticket. So I did that and they sent one (this). I can confirm that it isn't compatible, so I guess I'm out of luck on that. I'll likely just fabricate something of my own.


----------



## Captain Flippy

My new Z370 Build


----------



## Clabby94

Anyone 1000D owners in here? Would be nice to see some build pics.


----------



## fearthisneo

Clabby94 said:


> Anyone 1000D owners in here? Would be nice to see some build pics.


WIP, waiting for second 1080ti, heatkiller IV gpu block, commander pro, and GPU - X link. Going to order some custom cables for my evga 1600 P2 too.


----------



## patinvedis

fearthisneo said:


> WIP, waiting for second 1080ti, heatkiller IV gpu block, commander pro, and GPU - X link. Going to order some custom cables for my evga 1600 P2 too.


How did you manage to fit both the xspc (130mm width) and HWL (133mm width) radiators on the trays? I thought these radiators are too wide to fit in there. Did you mod the trays?


----------



## fearthisneo

patinvedis said:


> How did you manage to fit both the xspc (130mm width) and HWL (133mm width) radiators on the trays? I thought these radiators are too wide to fit in there. Did you mod the trays?


No mod, they fit, barely. I originally wanted to do 4 HWL, but they absolutely don't fit next to each other. So then I tried with a xspc and hwl and that worked, it's tight though.


----------



## patinvedis

fearthisneo said:


> No mod, they fit, barely. I originally wanted to do 4 HWL, but they absolutely don't fit next to each other. So then I tried with a xspc and hwl and that worked, it's tight though.


Thanks.
Strange that Corsair didn't test with these very popular brands of radiators...


----------



## Sepalod

Hey,
I still have an Corsair Obsidian 800D and im looking for this 6gb SATA backplane upgrade. Does anybody know if there is an possibility to get this upgrad kit. It's no more available on the homepage? Is this kit really needed for sata III 6gb HDDs?
Best regards


----------



## fearthisneo

Finally got my waterblock for my 2nd 1080ti, ordered up some evga powerlinks, and some custom cables from cablemod.


----------



## CannedBullets

I finished moving my system to the 750D airflow edition and its pretty good. Building in it was easy and the quietness of 140 mm chassis fans is nice.


----------



## zeroibis

How are the HDD cages on the 900D. I am looking at getting one and also two extra cages so I can max the case out with HDDs. Has anyone experienced issues with the cages? Do they transfer a lot of vibration or make a lot of noise? How is the cooling on the HDDs in this case.

From what I can see it appears I can mount fans on both sides of the HDDs mounted in the bottom section. 

Will the cages have a compatibility problem with an SAS drive?


----------



## aznsniper911

Can I Join?


----------



## Devil Inc

Anyone have the 500D? I just picked one up. I'm planning on running a 360 up top and in the front. Just not sure if I want to part my current rig or build a new one just yet.


----------



## MrRobotFood

Finally finished the rebuild on RobotFood! Just need to finish doing the RGB configuration and add my UV strips. It has Mayhem UV Pink mixed with Mayhem X1 UV Blue.


----------



## MrRobotFood

You can cool on the side and bottom. I didn't have any issues when I was running my rig as a server. I had about 7 HDD drives and 3 SSDs. You can put all of the cages on the bottom and have the fans blow in (I didn't set this up but I believe it has enough room). The standard location has 3 fans on the front to bring air across then you can add 2 more fans on the back side to pull the air through. Check out my rig photos. You can do quiet fans if it gets too loud.


----------



## bms44

Few pics of my last build. Didn't quite finish exactly how I wanted but was happy with the end result. This case was a pleasure to work with. The build has since been dismantled and moved on to another case but wanted to share some pics. (No idea why the images are uploading sideways but if you click on them they show the right way.)


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I'm not sure if the 900D is even current production, but I bought one a few years ago to move a rig over from a 550D and never got around to it - 550D rig is still running fine where it's at.

Anyway, I thought I'd go ahead and stuff this thing. It's even bigger that I remembered it being. 4 rads, 420 top, 240 front, 480 & 240 in the bottom, Coldzero midplate. All hard line, even the basement. Pretty much stock other than flush mounting the optical drive (cut the center out of one of the front bay covers and glue the side pieces on).


----------



## pony-tail

Sorry about the necro of this thread .
But ----- I am about to engage in the resurrection of a 900D as a bit of a side project , Largely because I do not like the new cases and feel that they bring very little to the table that has value to me .
I felt that this was the most appropriate place to begin .
Tomorrow I start with cleaning the grime of the case and checking for damage and missing parts . 
I doubt anybody will be interested but we will see .


----------



## Doctor McNinja

pony-tail said:


> Sorry about the necro of this thread .
> But ----- I am about to engage in the resurrection of a 900D as a bit of a side project , Largely because I do not like the new cases and feel that they bring very little to the table that has value to me .
> I felt that this was the most appropriate place to begin .
> Tomorrow I start with cleaning the grime of the case and checking for damage and missing parts .
> I doubt anybody will be interested but we will see .


No need to apologise for resurrecting a thread like this.

What are your plans for the project?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
With a second story added my 450d is as big as a 900d I believe :lachen:


----------



## pony-tail

Unfortunately after pulling it out of the garage , having been stored in plastic wrap , it has substantial rust .
So now the plan is to find one in good condition . or a different case for the job .
The plan was a soft tube Custom loop on a Thread ripper build with a Radeon 7 - running Debian or Mint Debian version . 
not sure now If I will chase another 900d or try something else - or even see if I can find a store in Australia that still has one and can freight it .
bit but hurt on this , it was in good condition when it was put down there but some small brown ants built a nest inside it , only stored for 18 months !


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> With a second story added my 450d is as big as a 900d I believe :lachen:


My 550D will fit inside the 900D. The 900D is much longer front to back, look at the distance from front edge of the video card to front rad fans in my 900D a few posts back. It's almost comically huge.


----------



## vdtkc

Hi friends,


----------



## JustinThyme

vdtkc said:


> Hi friends;
> 
> https://i.hizliresim.com/dvQvj7.jpg
> 
> https://i.hizliresim.com/WqBq2P.jpg


403 forbidden


----------



## SirWaWa

"upgraded" from a first gen 800D (no USB 3.0 or sata6 backplane) to 750D
absolutely my favorite corsair case, the 750D but not without it's flaws


----------



## Aelius

For people who have been following this thread for years, what's the consensus on the build quality of the 900D - especially after years of use? e.g., Does the bottom panel's magnets often end up failing? Is there sometimes warping, especially of the mobo tray? Does the front IO cover sometimes stop being able to close? Does the side panel sometimes not come off easily anymore?

I know it's discontinued, but I have the ability to buy a used 900D locally.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I'd say most of the points you bring up are valid except the mobo tray seems solid enough. The fan cover magnets haven't failed, but the covers are pretty flimsy and have to be closed just so to fit flush. The case is so large that just a little flex is enough to cause those and the side panel to be a little finicky to get open/close. I built mine on a bench, but it was so heavy when stuffed with 4 rad loop that it was hard to get bled and down to the floor without flexing some.

But I put it on a piece of laminate shelving so it slides easily on the floor now and the case isn't subjected to much stress when I slide it out to clean/service. I don't use the front I/O panel much, but I don't really like the cover design. Hasn't failed though. I also don't particularly care for the top cover grille, it's hard to get on/off and comes off toward the side. It'd be easier in my application if it came off towards the front.

All said, it's still a heck of a large case that you can really stuff with radiators, pumps, EATX mobo, etc. Would not recommend if you plan on moving it a lot, I bet mine weighs 75lbs loaded, and while that's not a tremendous weight, it's very bulky and hard to grasp. I like it now that it's finished and installed, and the size makes for easy building, and it has a Cold Zero midplate to clean it up a bit since the bottom is stuffed full - a 480, 240, and PSU down there out of sight.


----------



## Aelius

GnarlyCharlie said:


> I'd say most of the points you bring up are valid except the mobo tray seems solid enough. The fan cover magnets haven't failed, but the covers are pretty flimsy and have to be closed just so to fit flush. The case is so large that just a little flex is enough to cause those and the side panel to be a little finicky to get open/close. I built mine on a bench, but it was so heavy when stuffed with 4 rad loop that it was hard to get bled and down to the floor without flexing some.
> 
> But I put it on a piece of laminate shelving so it slides easily on the floor now and the case isn't subjected to much stress when I slide it out to clean/service. I don't use the front I/O panel much, but I don't really like the cover design. Hasn't failed though. I also don't particularly care for the top cover grille, it's hard to get on/off and comes off toward the side. It'd be easier in my application if it came off towards the front.
> 
> All said, it's still a heck of a large case that you can really stuff with radiators, pumps, EATX mobo, etc. Would not recommend if you plan on moving it a lot, I bet mine weighs 75lbs loaded, and while that's not a tremendous weight, it's very bulky and hard to grasp. I like it now that it's finished and installed, and the size makes for easy building, and it has a Cold Zero midplate to clean it up a bit since the bottom is stuffed full - a 480, 240, and PSU down there out of sight.


Thanks. And can the top filter be detached from the cover? The filter is counterproductive if the top is being used as exhaust, but I also don't want to permanently take the whole cover off because then it's a hazard.


----------



## JustinThyme

Aelius said:


> Thanks. And can the top filter be detached from the cover? The filter is counterproductive if the top is being used as exhaust, but I also don't want to permanently take the whole cover off because then it's a hazard.


Great case and holds up well.
Yes the top filter can be removed but it detracts from aesthetics. I pull mine out to clean it now and then and it keeps crap from settling in from the top when fans arent spinning.


----------



## Aelius

JustinThyme said:


> Great case and holds up well.
> Yes the top filter can be removed but it detracts from aesthetics. I pull mine out to clean it now and then and it keeps crap from settling in from the top when fans arent spinning.


I just got a 900D  Overall I'm pretty impressed. One concern I have is that top filter. I removed the filter (but kept the metal grill) because I plan to use the top as exhaust and so a filter makes no sense. The problem is, it seems the top attaches itself to the chassis by way of the filter, not the metal mesh. So I can't figure out how to attach the top without the filter. Am I missing something?


----------



## deanorthk

Hi guys.
Just got my 1000D yesterday, and trust me, getting one shipped here in Reunion island was a VERY complicated and costly solution,but as I wanted that case at all cost...well.

Anyway, my two setup are not particulary brand new, Z170 fatality mini itx/6700K/1080TI ftw3, and asus RIVBE/Xeon 8/16 are my system. 
So I can't use the two usb3.1 gen2 connector that are in the 1000D... is there anyway workaround for such connectors, adaptater or such?


----------



## Aelius

I'm so confused. How do I fit fans on the side? The fan literally touches the drive bay: https://i.imgur.com/F2sVeG2.jpg

Is that normal?...


----------



## MURDoctrine

Does anyone know if its possible to get replacement barbs/pins for the 900d HDD trays? Mine are all starting dry rot and break apart. The way the drives sit in the trays makes using screws awkward.


----------



## TheBirdman74

New 900D Owner here, anybody got a drive bay faceplate I can have? I tried to mod mine for the fan controller and one came out a tad bit bigger than the other. a spare one or two would help, will have it done by a machine this time.


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

*900D Owners please respond*

I have my 900D sitting on my desk and refuse to migrate to a newer case as this one suits all of my fancies, save for one. I would like to convert the lower portion of the pci expansion plane into a mounting point for a vertical gpu bracket. I was thinking the one phantek has released. Has anyone here had any success with that conversion at all?


----------



## x509

*need 800D door or front panel*



TheBirdman74 said:


> New 900D Owner here, anybody got a drive bay faceplate I can have? I tried to mod mine for the fan controller and one came out a tad bit bigger than the other. a spare one or two would help, will have it done by a machine this time.


I need the removable drive area door, or else the front panel for this case. Please reply and then PM me. Will pay reasonable amount and shipping.

x509


----------



## JustinThyme

I stripped all the drive bays except the top few in mine. Only thing in there was the aquaero 6 Pro.
Thats the difference and why I went to Enthoo Elite. All that space is wide open. Still like the 900D though. Just a little harder to fit all my rads in is all, now that I think of it I have more rad space now with the Enthoo Elite. Still a classic case. I kept mine and will probably use it for a more meager build.


----------



## ctguy1955

*650D link gives a 400 skull thing saying page no good*

My rig has not had the rads cleaned in 5 years so I took it all apart. MB is being shipped back as it only posts when I take out a ram stick. 
I did a search for 650D case and many of the photos were from OverClock Forums but the 650D area is not available.

I want to get new ideas on how to set the res up and other things that I know others have done in photos.

Thank You for anyone who can help me find where I can find the 650 case mods photos here.

Motherboard is being sent back and I will try to get my old ROG Maximus VII Formula to work


----------



## JustinThyme

yeah the custom stuff is like finding parts for a case labs.


----------



## sultanofswing

My 900d still sits in my garage, it is so flimsy if you look at it wrong the panels start to warp. I used to enjoy that case a lot but with the new age of cases being wider the 900d just didn't cut it anymore, Thing is too narrow.


----------



## sd_dracula

Guys is there a real difference in temps between the standard 750D case front (the one without seeing the fans through) and the airflow panel? 
Wondering if there is a point to get the airflow panel.


----------



## kenman45

Hi guys; I use Corsair Obsidian Series ™ 750D Full Tower ATX chassis. What is the size of the rubber feet under the computer case in the picture? Please be metric system (mm). Thank you for the information.


----------

